# AP Only Info Thread Reservation System /Extensions / Refunds



## KyleAfterAWhile

With the current closure, I was under the impression, from an email I received from Disney Annual Passholders, that all of our APs would be extended by the number of days the parks are closed.  

When we called Disney about our May reservation that has to be moved, we asked about that and were told that is not correct and the only days that will be added on is of your expiration is between March 15th - May 31st.  If you do not expire during closure, you will not be given extra days.

We then called to actually make the change and inquire about the free dining since we were in the "affected" group and were told that we will not get extra days at all, only our renewal date is extended and we were told we would not qualify for free dining because we have active APs, although they are set to expire.  

I am so confused.

And for the record, I always find CMs super nice.  Both of these were a little rude....Like "I am tired of answering the same questions over and over".   One actually said that she felt like a broken record and all of the information can be found on the website.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Only days between 3/15 and 5/31 really doesn't seem to make much sense.  This is not the only topic that people seem to getting mixed answers to.  I would hope/expect that my AP will be extended the number of days that the WDW parks are closed - as they seemed to tell us in the beginning when they announced the closings.  And why 5/31?  There is not actual significance to that date at this time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I can't speak to what a phone CM tells you, but Disney's published info on their website is pretty clear:  

*All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.*
_*
Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.

For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.

Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.
*_
*Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.*


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I can't speak to what a phone CM tells you, but Disney's published info on their website is pretty clear:
> 
> *All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.*
> 
> _*Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.
> 
> For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.
> 
> Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.*_
> 
> *Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.*



exactly and that is what i pointed out to the CM.  I was advised i am misunderstanding the content.


----------



## lanejudy

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> We then called to actually make the change and inquire about the free dining ... and we were told we would not qualify for free dining because we have active APs...


You DO qualify for the special free dining offer, however you will need to purchase tickets with that package.  It's a full package deal, not parts.  You can purchase a minimum requirement (I think it's 2-day tickets) and hold those as a credit to apply towards your AP renewal or just another trip in the future when you need tickets.

As to the AP extension...unless you have a renewal soon, I wouldn't worry about it yet.  Let this situation play out.  I believe I've read (rumor or truth?) that WDW is waiting for the full closure period to accurately extend APs by that full amount of time.  As with anything...if the phone rep doesn't seem to know what you can find written, discount the phone rep (or call back).

Sorry your vacation was impacted, enjoy your rescheduled trip.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Universal stopped taking monthly AP payments out of accounts until it re-opens I don't know why Disney wont do this


----------



## yulilin3

Just letting you know,  the phone cm have very little information on this,  and are not being supported with any type of current info.  Wait until the park reopens and then i would look into it


----------



## gharter

I would believe the official announcement that was sent out over the CMs.
often tthe CMs are the last to know what has changed.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I spoke with someone via chat on the website and they said it would be extended for the number days closed and that the pass renewal period would also be extended. I know they were probably just quoting the site, but at least it was consistent.


----------



## bastraker

Anyone know what will happen with our situation? Our passes expire at the end of June.  I booked a trip during the time right after the pass technically expires.

My fastpass day will be coming up this month. Will I be able to make them?


----------



## BebopBaloo

bastraker said:


> Anyone know what will happen with our situation? Our passes expire at the end of June.  I booked a trip during the time right after the pass technically expires.
> 
> My fastpass day will be coming up this month. Will I be able to make them?



I don't know with any certainty, but with the way things have been worded - I would attempt to make the FPs, and/or give Disney a call and they may be able to help.


----------



## jpeterson

bastraker said:


> Anyone know what will happen with our situation? Our passes expire at the end of June.  I booked a trip during the time right after the pass technically expires.
> 
> My fastpass day will be coming up this month. Will I be able to make them?


Call the passholder line (407)939-7277.  My passes expire before my rescheduled June trip and they were able to put placeholders on my account that should allow me to make fastpasses.  It took them a little while, but they were very polite and helpful.


----------



## Bronte

Why did they say you have to cancel your May trip ...
I have two trips in May and have not been told I have to cancel


----------



## Brett Wyman

Sounds like OP just ended up with a couple of uninformed and over tired CMs.


----------



## kylenne

Bronte said:


> Why did they say you have to cancel your May trip ...
> I have two trips in May and have not been told I have to cancel



They aren't telling people in May to cancel, they are straight up cancelling. Several people in the May trip thread reported being unable to make payments at all and several of us with hard ticket events in May saw said tickets disappear and our money refunded. Disney is also not allowing anyone to book anything new before June 1. If your trips are still showing up it's probably a glitch tbh,


----------



## bastraker

jpeterson said:


> Call the passholder line (407)939-7277.  My passes expire before my rescheduled June trip and they were able to put placeholders on my account that should allow me to make fastpasses.  It took them a little while, but they were very polite and helpful.


Thanks- I'll try that.


----------



## DavidNYC

Disney just announced they'll offer partial refunds for AP holders.  The announcement also made crystal clear passes will be extended by the number of days closed as the default option.


----------



## rteetz

DavidNYC said:


> Disney just announced they'll offer partial refunds for AP holders.  The announcement also made crystal clear passes will be extended by the number of days closed as the default option.


Well there are two options for those who use the monthly payment option. The paid in full option is a little different.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

What if your pass was an upgrade from a regular ticket Paid in full?


----------



## Takket

has anyone actually seen the date of their pass extended? Right now mine expires April 6 with the 30 discounted renewal period out to May 6th. I don't trust that if I just let May 6th go by when the site says i'm outside my 30 renewal that is just going to magically let me have the discounted rate unless i see in black and white what the actual date it.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Takket said:


> has anyone actually seen the date of their pass extended? Right now mine expires April 6 with the 30 discounted renewal period out to May 6th. I don't trust that if I just let May 6th go by when the site says i'm outside my 30 renewal that is just going to magically let me have the discounted rate unless i see in black and white what the actual date it.


Mine expired March 16th.  I should have one day whenever this ends.  It currently says I have no tickets so I'm assuming mine shows expired.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

From the Dis’ twitter feed...

Annual Passholders who are paid in full will automatically have their Annual Passes extended by the number of days that the theme parks are closed. Those Passholders also now have the option of a partial refund reflecting the closure period, thus keeping their expiration date the same. Disney will release information soon on how Passholders can receive a refund.


----------



## Christi0909

kylenne said:


> They aren't telling people in May to cancel, they are straight up cancelling. Several people in the May trip thread reported being unable to make payments at all and several of us with hard ticket events in May saw said tickets disappear and our money refunded. Disney is also not allowing anyone to book anything new before June 1. If your trips are still showing up it's probably a glitch tbh,



That’s interesting, because I have a trip planned for May 5-9, with a ticket to the MK After Hours on the 5th, and nothing has been cancelled or refunded. I fully expect my trip to be cancelled, but it’s odd how there seems to be random cancelling and refunding done by Disney. I’m early in the month, I’d think I’d be one of the first to get the axe.


----------



## buzzrelly

My pass actually expires today. I'm so confused about when I should renew it because the expiration date hasn't changed in the system. We were supposed to be there 3/15-3/23 for one last trip with my AP. But our next trip is July 2-9th so I was planning to renew and then make fast passes soon for that trip. If I renew now, will they extend the expiration date on my new pass? I don't know if I should call and ask.


----------



## Rowlf the Dog

thingaboutarsenal said:


> Mine expired March 16th.  I should have one day whenever this ends.  It currently says I have no tickets so I'm assuming mine shows expired.


Mine also expired on March 16th. On the app my AP is still listed but with the note "Expires 03/16/2020"...


----------



## cindyfan

Check the website.... It seems they just updated the explanation for all of this.  
And as usual... clear as mud!   haha.... jk.  I think it does clarify some things!


----------



## jo-jo

For us we have a soon to be cancelled trip in early May and another trip planned for Nov.   Pass expires end of Nov.   For us to get an extra month or so doesn't do us any good, we wouldn't do two trips within 2 months.   So getting back $60 - 70 is nice but if we try to redo the May trip next year, of course we need to shell out over a grand for two tickets/AP for Dh and I.      


Of course there will be people who had a trip Feb this year,  another planned  in July and their pass expires in  2021, they may feel "woo hoo, we can do another spring trip next year.


----------



## mikebb

Rowlf the Dog said:


> Mine also expired on March 16th. On the app my AP is still listed but with the note "Expires 03/16/2020"...



We have a similar situation. Passes expired on 3/19 and listed in the app as "Expires 3/19". 

The question is, when they reopen, would we get our 3 remaining pass-days from the day the parks reopen, or ALL the days that the parks were closed (example 45 days in the exceedingly rare case they were to open on May 1.) The language below leaves me confused as it seems to point toward the second case, but realistically we'd only expect to get the 3 days.

_All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed._

We wouldn't be disappointed either way, just a nice bonus if we did get a longer extension once they reopen. Right now anything positive regarding this all clearing up would be great news, tickets or not.


----------



## yulilin3

I
ve been on hold for 30 min so far with the monthly payment AP hotline. My ap expires 5/14 want to know if I renew (to not lose the 15% discount and don't have to do another big up front payment) if I can renew and they would not charge until the parks reopen


----------



## hertamaniac

We bought our FL resident AP's the day of MMRR opening.  Now, we are wondering what the refund amount will be and how it will be calculated.


----------



## Disneyhanna

For those who paid in full, even if we get an extension at the end, wouldn’t the anniversary date remain the same? (So if you renew, you basically receive no benefit from the extension if your renewed pass expires one year from your original activation date?) Or is Disney being gracious and extending the anniversary date? If they aren’t, then it definitely seems like taking the partial refund would be a no-brainer if you plan on renewing...But maybe Disney has addressed this already and I missed it?


----------



## yulilin3

Seriously Disney management does things backwards. After 40 min on hold I get to an agent
She explains that in my situation(pass expires May 14) I can just wait and the expiration date will be moved however many days the parks are closed and then after that when it's my date to renew I will still get the 15% discount
She further went into detail that the press and PR department hurried this announcement but that the agents cannot do anything right now because they still don't have the tools to give out the refunds if people still want the refunds.
We laughed about it because I know how Disney works and she was worried about all the calls she'll get today and she won't be able to really help as they don't have the details in order yet. She also told me "but hey, at least it's job security"
so if calling today be patient and know you might not be able to process the refunds today. She told me they are expecting to get the tools later today or tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyhanna said:


> For those who paid in full, even if we get an extension at the end, wouldn’t the anniversary date remain the same? (So if you renew, you basically receive no benefit from the extension if your renewed pass expires one year from your original activation date?) Or is Disney being gracious and extending the anniversary date? If they aren’t, then it definitely seems like taking the partial refund would be a no-brainer if you plan on renewing...But maybe Disney has addressed this already and I missed it?


the way I understand it and the CM over the phone understands it is that
If you want the refund from the day the parks closed until April 5th your expiration date will remain the same
If you don't want the refund, they will extend the expiration date the number of days the parks have been closed
I'm sure this might change, as I stated in my previous post, the CM still don't have all the info


----------



## starry_solo

mikebb said:


> We have a similar situation. Passes expired on 3/19 and listed in the app as "Expires 3/19".
> 
> The question is, when they reopen, would we get our 3 remaining pass-days from the day the parks reopen, or ALL the days that the parks were closed (example 45 days in the exceedingly rare case they were to open on May 1.) The language below leaves me confused as it seems to point toward the second case, but realistically we'd only expect to get the 3 days.
> 
> _All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed._
> 
> We wouldn't be disappointed either way, just a nice bonus if we did get a longer extension once they reopen. Right now anything positive regarding this all clearing up would be great news, tickets or not.



You'd get 3 remaining days.  So, your pass expired 3/19.  The park closed 3/16.  The park re-opens 6/1.  The number of days between 3/16 and 6/1 is 77 days.

So, 77 days will be added to your pass, expired 3/19.  77 days added to 3/19 is 6/4.  So, you have 3 days remaining on your pass once it becomes valid again.


----------



## Dave006

yulilin3 said:


> She also told me "but hey, at least it's job security"
> so if calling today be patient and know you might not be able to process the refunds today. She told me they are expecting to get the tools later today or tomorrow


Sure job security until April 18. The Walt Disney Co announced yesterday it will furlough non-essential U.S. employees across the *entire* company, starting April 19. This is expected to impact all areas of the business beyond on the castmembers for the parks and resorts.

The AP confusion is just part of the evolving process or adjustments that are being made during this current situation. Everyone please don't call today if you can wait a few days. You will not be able to use your AP Extension for at least the next 60 days.

Dave


----------



## yulilin3

Dave006 said:


> Sure job security until April 18. The Walt Disney Co announced yesterday it will furlough non-essential U.S. employees across the *entire* company, starting April 19. This is expected to impact all areas of the business beyond on the castmembers for the parks and resorts.
> 
> The AP confusion is just part of the evolving process or adjustments that are being made during this current situation. Everyone please don't call today if you can wait a few days. You will not be able to use your AP Extension for at least the next 60 days.
> 
> Dave


Not to derail the topic,  idon't believe phone cm will be furloughed,  they'll be needed to address the phone questions,  in any case,  it also depends if they're part of the union,  conversations are underway and we don't know what,  if anything,  the unions will get the cm. 
I'll have an answer on this next week


----------



## Sarahslay

Dave006 said:


> Sure job security until April 18. The Walt Disney Co announced yesterday it will furlough non-essential U.S. employees across the *entire* company, starting April 19. This is expected to impact all areas of the business beyond on the castmembers for the parks and resorts.
> 
> The AP confusion is just part of the evolving process or adjustments that are being made during this current situation. Everyone please don't call today if you can wait a few days. You will not be able to use your AP Extension for at least the next 60 days.
> 
> Dave


I have a friend that works in analytics for Disney and she said that CMs that work phone lines are considered essential, so most will keep their jobs. She said her department still doesn't know if they are considered essential, but should know by beginning of next week. Basically, since people need to call in to book, cancel, or change their reservations (especially with the new promo for people affected needing to take place over the phone, and the AP refunds and what not) they need phone CMs. Also care takes at AK & AKL will stay on, some grounds keepers, and some security will stay on. Obviously those that work in food service and house keeping, or those that run rides and stuff don't need to be on the payroll since there is nothing for them to do, but there are some that still need to work and they will continue to do so.


----------



## Carlnne

I got an alert on my phone thru the app about the options today.  I read it then closed it and can not pull it up again.  But I swear I remember reading that the "refund" aoption would be in the form of a credit towards a new ticket or pass.  Did anyone else get that today?  I looked everywhere and can not find the same information.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Carlnne said:


> I got an alert on my phone thru the app about the options today.  I read it then closed it and can not pull it up again.  But I swear I remember reading that the "refund" aoption would be in the form of a credit towards a new ticket or pass.  Did anyone else get that today?  I looked everywhere and can not find the same information.


Also got a notification, but accidentally cleared it...


----------



## karen4546

Christi0909 said:


> That’s interesting, because I have a trip planned for May 5-9, with a ticket to the MK After Hours on the 5th, and nothing has been cancelled or refunded. I fully expect my trip to be cancelled, but it’s odd how there seems to be random cancelling and refunding done by Disney. I’m early in the month, I’d think I’d be one of the first to get the axe.



Don't believe everything people post.  I have a trip booked for May  23 and my daughter has one booked in May.  There is a whole May 2020 forum.  My daughter nor I have had our trips canceled by Disney or DVC in my case.  Now, they may cancel it, but as of now I am 50 days.


----------



## karen4546

kylenne said:


> They aren't telling people in May to cancel, they are straight up cancelling. Several people in the May trip thread reported being unable to make payments at all and several of us with hard ticket events in May saw said tickets disappear and our money refunded. Disney is also not allowing anyone to book anything new before June 1. If your trips are still showing up it's probably a glitch tbh,


My trip nor my daughter's trip have been canceled.  They may get canceled.  I am following the May thread.  I guess i missed where Disney was automatically canceling their trips.  There were a couple who said after hours tix were canceled BUT THEY SHOWED BACK UP.  Stop just stop.  They are not "straight up canceling" everyone's May trip.


----------



## Sarahslay

karen4546 said:


> My trip nor my daughter's trip have been canceled.  They may get canceled.  I am following the May thread.  I guess i missed where Disney was automatically canceling their trips.  There were a couple who said after hours tix were canceled BUT THEY SHOWED BACK UP.  Stop just stop.  They are not "straight up canceling" everyone's May trip.


My trip hadn’t been canceled either, I went ahead and moved it anyway late yesterday just because of our new homeschool situation. My FP are still hanging around today, I can’t cancel them because my AP is set to expire a week before, and I haven’t renewed yet since I was waiting to find out how Disney would do all this (plus I’m still about 6 weeks out from the expiration date so no rush).


----------



## Sarahslay

Carlnne said:


> I got an alert on my phone thru the app about the options today.  I read it then closed it and can not pull it up again.  But I swear I remember reading that the "refund" aoption would be in the form of a credit towards a new ticket or pass.  Did anyone else get that today?  I looked everywhere and can not find the same information.


I might have just not read carefully enough, but I didn’t see anything, it just said more information would be released soon regarding what we need to do. I don’t know if it’s different for different passes (I have a platinum paid in full so I didn’t read anything about the monthly pay passes), but it didn’t tell me anything other than what’s already been said regarding either getting a refund and the expiration stating the same, or waiting and having it extended.


----------



## Christi0909

Carlnne said:


> I got an alert on my phone thru the app about the options today.  I read it then closed it and can not pull it up again.  But I swear I remember reading that the "refund" aoption would be in the form of a credit towards a new ticket or pass.  Did anyone else get that today?  I looked everywhere and can not find the same information.



If you go to the Disney website, you can read what the alert said under the info about annual passes. I haven’t seen anything about a credit. Just refund for time park is closed or extension for time park is closed.


----------



## wendow

We have a May trip booked as well. It has not been cancelled as of yet but I have zero confidence it will happen  We also had a March and April trip that we cancelled. Bummer of a year to have first ever AP's. Only had them cause our oldest dd was down there in the very short-lived DCP program (43 days for our girl).


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Rowlf the Dog said:


> Mine also expired on March 16th. On the app my AP is still listed but with the note "Expires 03/16/2020"...


But in your MDE under my plans does it show you having tickets?  Mine does not.


----------



## kylenne

Christi0909 said:


> That’s interesting, because I have a trip planned for May 5-9, with a ticket to the MK After Hours on the 5th, and nothing has been cancelled or refunded. I fully expect my trip to be cancelled, but it’s odd how there seems to be random cancelling and refunding done by Disney. I’m early in the month, I’d think I’d be one of the first to get the axe.



Something is definitely up on their end, I checked MDE just to double check the expiration date for my AP and lo and behold our VAH tickets for May 8 suddenly popped up again.


----------



## randumb0

yulilin3 said:


> the way I understand it and the CM over the phone understands it is that
> If you want the refund from the day the parks closed until April 5th your expiration date will remain the same
> If you don't want the refund, they will extend the expiration date the number of days the parks have been closed
> I'm sure this might change, as I stated in my previous post, the CM still don't have all the info



Was this ever clarified? It seems like you either choose a refund or take the extension


----------



## yulilin3

randumb0 said:


> Was this ever clarified? It seems like you either choose a refund or take the extension


I'm not calling until next week when they're sure to have an answer,  hopefully


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

randumb0 said:


> Was this ever clarified? It seems like you either choose a refund or take the extension


I called two hours ago (on April 4), and this was what the CM told me was the policy: refund for the days parks are closed or an extension for the days the parks are closed.
ETA: Just to be clear, CM also mentioned that no partial refunds will be issued until the park opens, so they know for sure how many days to refund.
Different from what the latest Disney Food Blog video says, making it sound like you can basically cancel the rest of your AP and get it refunded, not just a refund for the days closed.


----------



## randumb0

@yulilin3 good call (no pun intended)


----------



## cheryllarsen

Annual pass monthly payments have now been delayed.


----------



## cheryllarsen

We had just renewed and were told the days would be extended.


----------



## dreamit

Carlnne said:


> I got an alert on my phone thru the app about the options today.  I read it then closed it and can not pull it up again.  But I swear I remember reading that the "refund" aoption would be in the form of a credit towards a new ticket or pass.  Did anyone else get that today?  I looked everywhere and can not find the same information.


Yesterday I received this same alert via my notifications.


----------



## dreamit




----------



## yulilin3

Well i just went to check the fp availability for may and mde now says i don't have a ticket even though my ap expires 5/14. So I guess this hold on payments basically canceled everything.  I'll call later this week


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Can someone help me find the May thread? ty in advance.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Can someone help me find the May thread? ty in advance.



I assume it is probably this one:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/y...-flowers-are-starting-to-bloom.3733317/unread


----------



## Rowlf the Dog

thingaboutarsenal said:


> But in your MDE under my plans does it show you having tickets?  Mine does not.


As I don't have a trip planned yet, there is nothing under my plans. But I just tried to make a FP-reservation via the app and you are right, there I'm told that I don't have any tickets. I was just curious regarding the website, and there my AP is not even listed anymore...


----------



## buzzrelly

My pass expired April 3rd and I was planning to renew but waited because I had some questions that I was hoping would be ironed out by the end of my 30-day renewal window. I just checked and my Annual Pass is gone from MDE.  I guess I'll have to call sooner rather than later now.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Well i just went to check the fp availability for may and mde now says i don't have a ticket even though my ap expires 5/14. So I guess this hold on payments basically canceled everything.  I'll call later this week


My ability to book fp through may 14 is back up


----------



## vinotinto

My AP expired March 31st and it's not showing up. I don't think we'll see it "back" until there is an opening date. I only had 2 weeks left when they closed, so once they re-open, I will only have 2 weeks to use the pass. I think I'll take the refund, but would be great if we can keep the option until we know when they will reopen.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Well after a couple of days of 'call back tomorrow, we don't have the options available yet', I think I will wait before I call back again. I do think option 2 of extending the dates (monthly plan) will work for us, but it would be nice if they would have the options available online to keep the calls to a minimum.


----------



## Duck143

Any word on the refund options and where on the site they may post this info?  I just received the Passholder email letting me know that details about the refund will be out soon.


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> Seriously Disney management does things backwards. After 40 min on hold I get to an agent
> She explains that in my situation(pass expires May 14) I can just wait and the expiration date will be moved however many days the parks are closed and then after that when it's my date to renew I will still get the 15% discount
> She further went into detail that the press and PR department hurried this announcement but that the agents cannot do anything right now because they still don't have the tools to give out the refunds if people still want the refunds.
> We laughed about it because I know how Disney works and she was worried about all the calls she'll get today and she won't be able to really help as they don't have the details in order yet. She also told me "but hey, at least it's job security"
> so if calling today be patient and know you might not be able to process the refunds today. She told me they are expecting to get the tools later today or tomorrow


Do you think that if you renew and get the 15% off, you get the new (whenever they decide the date)  as your new expiration instead of renewing with existing expiration?


----------



## yulilin3

Duck143 said:


> Do you think that if you renew and get the 15% off, you get the new (whenever they decide the date)  as your new expiration instead of renewing with existing expiration?


It has to.  The contract guarantees 365/366 days of ap (dependent on black out dates) We are losing all these days,  they need to be added. I would be fine with them deducting ther number from the april black out dates since i have a gold ap.


----------



## zlomkekr

An extension would be nice...except with our Gold Pass the added dates where we could we would be blacked out. What are the chances they might lift those restrictions?


----------



## yulilin3

zlomkekr said:


> An extension would be nice...except with our Gold Pass the added dates where we could we would be blacked out. What are the chances they might lift those restrictions?


The next block out dates for gold is December,  i doubt they'll lift those


----------



## intoran

I wonder if they'll lift the June or July for Silver.  Likely when they reopen I'll be in a blockout period.


----------



## Robo

intoran said:


> Likely when they reopen I'll be in a blockout period.


Maybe. Maybe not.
I'd not count on a lot of things being the way they were before, at least for awhile.


----------



## andyman8

Has anyone heard anything more about the alternative option to having FL AP monthly payments refunded? I'd much prefer to just have my pass extended and keep paying once the parks reopen, but while they seem to be processing refunds "effective immediately," there's no information about how to chose the alternative? Anyone had any luck with V.I.Passholder Services or some information?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I paid for my Epcot after 4 pass upfront last September. I just want it extended to get two F&W’s out of the pass.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about the alternative option to having FL AP monthly payments refunded? I'd much prefer to just have my pass extended and keep paying once the parks reopen, but while they seem to be processing refunds "effective immediately," there's no information about how to chose the alternative? Anyone had any luck with V.I.Passholder Services or some information?


just called, the CM just made a note on my MDE account that I wished to have my ap extended instead of getting the refund
I was transferred to another dept because my AP expires May 14th and I was asking how I would be able to make fp, after being on hold for about 30 minutes, I was told to renew as usual if I wanted to have fp entitlements and once the parks reopen my renewal date would be extended for next year with the closed days added.
If I didn't need to make fps she advised just to wait until the parks reopen and days are added and I get a new renewal date this year
Hope all that made sense


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about the alternative option to having FL AP monthly payments refunded? I'd much prefer to just have my pass extended and keep paying once the parks reopen, but while they seem to be processing refunds "effective immediately," there's no information about how to chose the alternative? Anyone had any luck with V.I.Passholder Services or some information?


call this number 18887014100


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I just called and listened to the recording.  So for monthly pass payment people, if we do nothing the date will be extended and the payments keep getting charged?  Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## yulilin3

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I just called and listened to the recording.  So for monthly pass payment people, if we do nothing the date will be extended and the payments keep getting charged?  Did I understand that correctly?


I would talk to someone so they can make a note on your amount


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> call this number 18887014100



Thank you!! This is a huge help!


----------



## dioxide45

If you are a first year passholder with the monthly payment option (FL resident), be careful with the recent changes.

The updated information says that they will refund any monthly payments made between March 14th and April 4th. Any future payments will be suspended until the parks reopen. It also indicates that APs will not be extended and they will expire on their originally scheduled expiration date.

This is bad for us as a first year AP holder. We bought the Silver Florida Resident annual passes. We paid a $139 upfront down payment for each pass and then two days later were hit with the first payment of $34.48. I don't think renewals are subject to the upfront down payment. We were then left with 11 more payments of $34.48. The problem with this is that our pass is paid front end heavy. Our total price per pass was $552.74.

If you take the $552.74 and divide it by 12 months, you are paying $46.06 per month. However, let's just say the parks are closed for three months and I forgo the three payments and just expire as usual. I am then paying ($34.48 x 9) + $139 = $449.32.

If you take the $449.32 and divide it by the nine months that I would have access (if closed for three), then I am paying $49.92 per month. $4 a month may not seem like much, but multiply that by the nine months and it works out to almost a 10% premium in Disney's favor. Also, the longer they are closed the higher the extra amount per month we pay.

So if you are a monthly AP holder with monthly payment and paid a down payment up front (all first time APs do), then don't let them just expire your pass on the regular date. The only exception to this could be if you are out of work because of the current crisis and just need the cash and can't tack the payments on to the end.


----------



## yulilin3

dioxide45 said:


> If you are a first year passholder with the monthly payment option (FL resident), be careful with the recent changes.
> 
> The updated information says that they will refund any monthly payments made between March 14th and April 4th. Any future payments will be suspended until the parks reopen. It also indicates that APs will not be extended and they will expire on their originally scheduled expiration date.
> 
> This is bad for us as a first year AP holder. We bought the Silver Florida Resident annual passes. We paid a $139 upfront down payment for each pass and then two days later were hit with the first payment of $34.48. I don't think renewals are subject to the upfront down payment. We were then left with 11 more payments of $34.48. The problem with this is that our pass is paid front end heavy. Our total price per pass was $552.74.
> 
> If you take the $552.74 and divide it by 12 months, you are paying $46.06 per month. However, let's just say the parks are closed for three months and I forgo the three payments and just expire as usual. I am then paying ($34.48 x 9) + $139 = $449.32.
> 
> If you take the $449.32 and divide it by the nine months that I would have access (if closed for three), then I am paying $49.92 per month. $4 a month may not seem like much, but multiply that by the nine months and it works out to almost a 10% premium in Disney's favor. Also, the longer they are closed the higher the extra amount per month we pay.
> 
> So if you are a monthly AP holder with monthly payment and paid a down payment up front (all first time APs do), then don't let them just expire your pass on the regular date. The only exception to this could be if you are out of work because of the current crisis and just need the cash and can't tack the payments on to the end.


there are 2 options
You can either get a refund for the March payment and freeze payments until park reopens and continue paying with no addition to the days they were closed
OR
you can call and have them not refund March, they are already freezing April and beyond payment until park reopens and then continue paying with the addition of the days the parks were closed


----------



## randumb0

I am so confused by this. My son's silver pass expired on 4/11. Is there a benefit to me renewing now be later? I pay in full


----------



## dioxide45

yulilin3 said:


> there are 2 options
> You can either get a refund for the March payment and freeze payments until park reopens and continue paying with no addition to the days they were closed
> OR
> you can call and have them not refund March, they are already freezing April and beyond payment until park reopens and then continue paying with the addition of the days the parks were closed


I am aware of that. Just pointing out not to take the automatic option, which is advantage Disney. I will be calling tomorrow telling them I want to extend our expiration dates.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

My monthly billing charges on the 10th, so I am not eligible for the March refund. We have not been charged for April obviously.    But I would like to extend our dates, we expire in October.  I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## Duck143

Has anyone who paid in full called yet to see what money back has been offered?


----------



## yulilin3

Duck143 said:


> Has anyone who paid in full called yet to see what money back has been offered?


just call, the lines are not busy.


----------



## monroe18

My paid in full AP expires June 9. If they are closed for 2 months, I could get approximately $200 refunded (I think) and keep my original expiration or have my pass extended to August 9 and then renew at the discounted rate saving about $260. It seems like my best option may be to take the refund and renew my pass keeping the original expiration date saving me $460. Does that make sense? It seems like I'm missing something.


----------



## emilymad

Do we have to decide if we want a refund now or can we wait until we have a reopening date?  In theory we want to expiration date extended but at some point we may end up not having the time to visit.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I just called and chose option 2 on my monthly pass to extend the date.  Very nice CM on the phone and they will walk through all the options.   She also said while no official decision yet, that they are discussing the blockout dates.


----------



## Sabeking

Duck143 said:


> Has anyone who paid in full called yet to see what money back has been offered?



I called tonight. She noted I wanted a refund but none will be given out until the park actually reopens so they know how many days to refund for I assume. My passes expire on May 29th. So, if they stay closed till then I assume I would receive a refund for 73 days.


----------



## Willow1213

I hope we don’t have to make the choice before they announce a reopen date. my choice will depend on dates. If this will extend my pass out toward Nov Dec 2020 I might take the extension. If I only get an extra 60 days then I won’t be able to squeeze in another visit.


----------



## a1tinkfans

I need to get some research done on this. Was told in chat, that they’d process a refund for a fla res pass. And I know we won’t visit till 21.  
Thx for reminder!


----------



## n2mm

We are crunching these numbers. As non residents timing will be the deciding factor. It all depends when they reopen.  My daughter is leaning towards a refund.  She would like to just put it towards new passes that work better around summer trips. We moved our 2 trips to mid August, but not optimistic.  If the trips involves closures and social distancing we will probably cancel and try again summer 2021.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Anyone get their refund yet? Not me.


----------



## yulilin3

NYDisneyKid said:


> Anyone get their refund yet? Not me.


Merged you to ther proper thread. 
Did you call to let them know you wanted the refund?


----------



## subtchr

monroe18 said:


> My paid in full AP expires June 9. If they are closed for 2 months, I could get approximately $200 refunded (I think) and keep my original expiration or have my pass extended to August 9 and then renew at the discounted rate saving about $260. It seems like my best option may be to take the refund and renew my pass keeping the original expiration date saving me $460. Does that make sense? It seems like I'm missing something.



The $260 is not part of the equation when picking which option, because you will get the same savings if you do NOT get the refund, whenever you renew. 

As for the $200, it is money in your pocket, but unless you really need the cash now, if you are going to renew anyway, it's not "better" than those two months of your AP, unless you would not use the AP during those two extra months.

My out of state AP expires the end of February. I could take the $200 (if that is what it turns out to be), and renew within the proper time for a February expiration, or NOT get the refund, and not have to renew until the end of April. For me, if things are back to "normal" by then, that will cover my usually busy spring break season, so it's a much better option.

So I guess it boils down to the timing of your future trips, whether the extra two months on the pass is worth that value to you. If you don't plan to visit those two months, then absolutely, take the refund. But it's not a clearcut "savings".


----------



## evilqueenmindy

yulilin3 said:


> there are 2 options
> You can either get a refund for the March payment and freeze payments until park reopens and continue paying with no addition to the days they were closed
> OR
> you can call and have them not refund March, they are already freezing April and beyond payment until park reopens and then continue paying with the addition of the days the parks were closed


I called this morning and was given the same information.  

I opted to keep my March payment and get my pass extended.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

yulilin3 said:


> Merged you to ther proper thread.
> Did you call to let them know you wanted the refund?



Yes more than once


----------



## monroe18

subtchr said:


> The $260 is not part of the equation when picking which option, because you will get the same savings if you do NOT get the refund, whenever you renew.
> 
> As for the $200, it is money in your pocket, but unless you really need the cash now, if you are going to renew anyway, it's not "better" than those two months of your AP, unless you would not use the AP during those two extra months.
> 
> My out of state AP expires the end of February. I could take the $200 (if that is what it turns out to be), and renew within the proper time for a February expiration, or NOT get the refund, and not have to renew until the end of April. For me, if things are back to "normal" by then, that will cover my usually busy spring break season, so it's a much better option.
> 
> So I guess it boils down to the timing of your future trips, whether the extra two months on the pass is worth that value to you. If you don't plan to visit those two months, then absolutely, take the refund. But it's not a clearcut "savings".



Thanks for walking through these. I'm out of state as well, and there's very little chance I will visit between June and August so it seems like that may be the deciding factor. I guess the other option could be to take the refund, not renew at all, and just purchase a new AP once I decide when my first trip back will be, especially if I don't think it will be this year.


----------



## Pooh2

How would you calculate the amount you would get on an annual pass (out of state)?
We had purchased the voucher for AP at the disney store a few years ago so it was a significant savings over the price of an AP when we activated it last spring. 
So wondering if the refund would be based on current price or the price we paid when we purchased the voucher?
We would have had about 10 weeks left on our pass. 
We had our March 8 trip cancelled due to park closure.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

evilqueenmindy said:


> I called this morning and was given the same information.
> 
> I opted to keep my March payment and get my pass extended.



I may be wrong but when I saw Universal is stopping monthly AP payments I called and was told they will restart the payments when the park reopens and also extending your pass for the number of days the park was closed.when the park reopens.


----------



## TCunningham

For all of us Floridians who pay on our annual passes monthly, has anyone received the promised refunds from Disney yet for the payments they made March 14th through April 4th?

As of this writing my family has not so I thought I would throw it out there to see if anyone else has.


----------



## Lynne M

Since this is a question about tickets/passes, I'm going to move it to the Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies board.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Wanting to be sure I figured this out correctly:

We activated our APs on November 1, 2019 so our APs would have currently (pre-Covid) expired on October 31, 2020.  Now that the parks have been closed for just about a month or so (don't recall exact day), does that mean we will have 1 month added to our APs -- so our current expiration date of October 31, 2020 is now November 30, 2020 instead?  And if closure extends through April then our APs expiration will December 31, 2020 instead, and so on, so on?


----------



## gatorlisa

Your expiration date will remain the same until they announce a reopening date. Once that date is determined, then they will add days to your original expiration date equal to the number of days the parks were closed. So at this point, even though they've been closed a month, your expiration date technically has not changed. But it will once the parks reopen.


----------



## yulilin3

ErinsMommy said:


> Wanting to be sure I figured this out correctly:
> 
> We activated our APs on November 1, 2019 so our APs would have currently (pre-Covid) expired on October 31, 2020.  Now that the parks have been closed for just about a month or so (don't recall exact day), does that mean we will have 1 month added to our APs -- so our current expiration date of October 31, 2020 is now November 30, 2020 instead?  And if closure extends through April then our APs expiration will December 31, 2020 instead, and so on, so on?


Yes, the parks closed March 15th, so from that day forward they will add the number of days total of closure.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

TCunningham said:


> For all of us Floridians who pay on our annual passes monthly, has anyone received the promised refunds from Disney yet for the payments they made March 14th through April 4th?
> 
> As of this writing my family has not so I thought I would throw it out there to see if anyone else has.



Nope. I called yesterday and the person told me "they haven't told them anything". I asked for "they's" phone number and she was dumb-founded.


----------



## n2mm

My daughter called this afternoon after another website posted an update to call.  The CM said that passholders will be getting an email in a few days with your choice of either a prorated refund or extension of expiration date.  She asked if the email would say how much the refund would be, but the CM said she didn’t know, or there might be a phone number to call To check on the amount.  My daughter is hoping to just buy new AP with the refund to get another year, vs just a couple of months.  we have a trip for August and if that doesn’t happen, she doesn’t know when she’ll be able to go again this year.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

n2mm said:


> My daughter called this afternoon after another website posted an update to call.  The CM said that passholders will be getting an email in a few days with your choice of either a prorated refund or extension of expiration date.  She asked if the email would say how much the refund would be, but the CM said she didn’t know, or there might be a phone number to call To check on the amount.  My daughter is hoping to just buy new AP with the refund to get another year, vs just a couple of months.  we have a trip for August and if that doesn’t happen, she doesn’t know when she’ll be able to go again this year.


Just got this email. It doesn't answer the questions.


Important Walt Disney World Passholder Update​Dear Valued Annual Passholder, This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us, and we want to thank you for your patience as we work through the many details related to the temporary closure of the theme parks. We recognize this may be a challenging time, so we wanted to share how we will assist our Annual Passholders. Active Walt Disney World Resort Annual Passes that have been paid in full will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries. Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal guests, and we stand ready to help during this incredibly uncertain time. If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Walt Disney World Resort​


----------



## n2mm

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Just got this email. It doesn't answer the questions.
> 
> ​
> Important Walt Disney World Passholder Update​Dear Valued Annual Passholder, This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us, and we want to thank you for your patience as we work through the many details related to the temporary closure of the theme parks. We recognize this may be a challenging time, so we wanted to share how we will assist our Annual Passholders. Active Walt Disney World Resort Annual Passes that have been paid in full will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries. Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal guests, and we stand ready to help during this incredibly uncertain time. If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Walt Disney World Resort​


Yea, I got it too.  Guess we have to call.  She just called yesterday.  How hard would it to be to do a online process.


----------



## Pooh2

I posted up thread about having 10 weeks left on my AP (had our 8 night trip cancelled due to park closure). 
Was wondering if they would refund based on current AP price, or would they base refund on what I paid for my AP voucher several years ago. 
Could someone report back if they opt to call in for the refund?
The earliest we could get down to WDW is Nov so not likely going to renew the AP. 
Wondering how much of a refund we might get toward our 8 day.


----------



## Schneewittchen37

n2mm said:


> Yea, I got it too.  Guess we have to call.  She just called yesterday.  How hard would it to be to do a online process.


Just tried to call to get a refund.
No dice.
"We're sorry all circuits are busy now. Will you please try your call again later.  This is a recording."


----------



## n2mm

Schneewittchen37 said:


> Just tried to call to get a refund.
> No dice.
> "We're sorry all circuits are busy now. Will you please try your call again later.  This is a recording."


Ugh, why do they keep making us jump through hoops.


----------



## Schneewittchen37

n2mm said:


> Ugh, why do they keep making us jump through hoops.


They don't want to issue a refund, so much easier to extend your APs by a few weeks.

Anyway, my APs are set to expire tomorrow.
My week-long April trip would have been last week.  I wasn't planning to renew.  Just go back to yearly spring break visits.  
No matter what, I have no interest in extending our passes by a month, I couldn't get another trip organized that quickly....


----------



## n2mm

Schneewittchen37 said:


> They don't want to issue a refund, so much easier to extend your APs by a few weeks.
> 
> Anyway, my APs are set to expire tomorrow.
> My week-long April trip would have been last week.  I wasn't planning to renew.  Just go back to yearly spring break visits.
> No matter what, I have no interest in extending our passes by a month, I couldn't get another trip organized that quickly....



yea, I’m suppose to be on the road today to Hilton head, then a 7 night cruise tomorrow followed by 2 weeks at Bwv.  My daughter and granddaughters passes expire June 7 and we doubt even with an extension they won’t be able to salvage a trip now this summer.  She’s going for a 3 month refund to apply To a new pass next summer.


----------



## dlavender

Any thoughts as to what “when parks reopen” actually means?  

I wonder if just opening one park counts? 

We have the monthly Florida payment passes. That’s why when I can get through I personally am taking the option where my expiration stays the same but we only pay for the month that they reopen. I don’t want to pay for months that they consider open but I don’t consider open, if that makes any sense.


----------



## xApril

Got the e-mail today as well. I'm currently on hold trying to get through. My pass expires today, or yesterday. I managed to get my pass before the first raise in prices, so when I renew I will be getting that initial raise and this one that just came through. So, if an extension means paying my cheaper price a little longer I would take that. However, if I can just get my one month refunded and get the discounted renewal rate for another year when the parks do reopen, I might just end up doing that instead. We'll see what they say whenever I get connected.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

dlavender said:


> Any thoughts as to what “when parks reopen” actually means?
> 
> I wonder if just opening one park counts?
> 
> We have the monthly Florida payment passes. That’s why when I can get through I personally am taking the option where my expiration stays the same but we only pay for the month that they reopen. I don’t want to pay for months that they consider open but I don’t consider open, if that makes any sense.


I would expect it would mean opening 1 or all of the 4 parks where you can use the AP.  But nothing makes total sense right now.


----------



## randumb0

If a pass expires in April can you wait until the park reopens to renew or do you have to renew now?


----------



## ShadowRegent

Schneewittchen37 said:


> Just tried to call to get a refund.
> No dice.
> "We're sorry all circuits are busy now. Will you please try your call again later.  This is a recording."


I kept getting that but got through after 5 or 6 tries.  About 10 minutes to get through to the first person who needed to transfer me.  Over another hour to get through to someone who could record my choice for getting a refund.  There weren't able to tell me how they were going to calculate the refund, how I would receive it, or when I would receive it.


----------



## n2mm

ShadowRegent said:


> I kept getting that but got through after 5 or 6 tries.  About 10 minutes to get through to the first person who needed to transfer me.  Over another hour to get through to someone who could record my choice for getting a refund.  There weren't able to tell me how they were going to calculate the refund, how I would receive it, or when I would receive it.



thats is horrible. My daughter wants to call, but said she would wait until they get their act together.  Ridiculous


----------



## yulilin3

randumb0 said:


> If a pass expires in April can you wait until the park reopens to renew or do you have to renew now?


When i called last week (no wait on the phone btw) i asked and they said if i wanted capabilities to book fp i should renew,  if not i could easier until the parks reopened dgo they add the months and then my expiration date would obviously change
My pass expires Mary 14th
I chose to pause the payments and just have them add the days they were closed,  i haven't renewed yet but will may 14th just to be ankles to book fp


----------



## LENNON500

ErinsMommy said:


> Wanting to be sure I figured this out correctly:
> 
> We activated our APs on November 1, 2019 so our APs would have currently (pre-Covid) expired on October 31, 2020.  Now that the parks have been closed for just about a month or so (don't recall exact day), does that mean we will have 1 month added to our APs -- so our current expiration date of October 31, 2020 is now November 30, 2020 instead?  And if closure extends through April then our APs expiration will December 31, 2020 instead, and so on, so on?


Yep!


----------



## xApril

So mine expired April 15th, so since my payment came out already I was told I couldn't get a refund. So I will get the extension once the parks reopen. I can renew, which I would pay and then get refunded (you just have to purchase to get a contract started with your card on file) and obviously, my pass would start. Once the parks reopen, they would add on the dates to the end. I don't think I'll do that, since I don't want to have 2 passes when the parks reopen, and I may not end up going right away. The CM seemed to think a lot of people would be getting the passes when the parks reopen, so that's why he suggested me getting the pass before they reopened. I asked about the renewal rate, and since the extension is happening, he said it should be a possibility that it'd be available still. 

So from what he said to me, it's not really necessary to call right away, because they don't know when they're reopening so things with passes aren't really going anywhere anytime soon. Said the time to get through should go down next week.


----------



## CaptHook34

I will be taking the refund. I have a trip planned in August at WDW, and my pass doesn't expire until October. If i decide to go back in December, ill just renew then,


----------



## n2mm

CaptHook34 said:


> I will be taking the refund. I have a trip planned in August at WDW, and my pass doesn't expire until October. If i decide to go back in December, ill just renew then,



if you find out the calculation they are using let us know.  We are hoping to just use the refund to apply to a new pass, because we don’t know when we’re going back.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

I just called and was told there is no time-frame as to when monthly payment passholders would receive their refund. I bet i know what that means.


----------



## dlavender

NYDisneyKid said:


> I just called and was told there is no time-frame as to when monthly payment passholders would receive their refund. I bet i know what that means.



I don’t think they will deny refunds. But it will be a slow process.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I tried to call the specific number that came in the email for APs. When they answered, it was the same schpiel about what I needed help with for my trip: Dining reservations or resort reservations...that kind of stuff.

I said, Passholder Refund and they got me some help.

But that person was obviously NOT from that department and had to transfer me to the Passholder department.

I tolerated 20 minutes of the horrible canned music/notices and hung up. Will try again.

It would be nice if the numbers for the dedicated purposes would actually GO to that department.


----------



## n2mm

dlavender said:


> I don’t think they will deny refunds. But it will be a slow process.



yes, my daughter was told 90 days!


----------



## smokeyblue

I don't know why they even bothered sending out the most recent email as there is no new information and they are entirely unprepared to field calls.   I do not want to commit to a decision until I know how much the refund will be or where the extension date will put me.


----------



## tarak

dlavender said:


> Any thoughts as to what “when parks reopen” actually means?
> 
> I wonder if just opening one park counts?
> 
> We have the monthly Florida payment passes. That’s why when I can get through I personally am taking the option where my expiration stays the same but we only pay for the month that they reopen. I don’t want to pay for months that they consider open but I don’t consider open, if that makes any sense.



I completely understand what you’re saying, and I had the same question.  If they consider things open if MK is available with limited capacity, I’d rather get the refund.


----------



## Miffy

If one opts for the refund, does the refund cover just the dates WDW are/will be closed? Or does it cover whatever is left on your AP? I can't make a decision at this point since my AP doesn't expire until March 2021 and who knows what the circumstances between now and then would be, but if WDW reopens sooner than I'm able to go, then I might want a refund, especially if it would cover any unused portion of the AP, which would be all of it.

Also, if one opts for a refund, can one then get a new AP at the renewal rate? Or would you be starting from scratch.

I'd appreciate it if replies to this post were informational only. I don't need to be told that my purchase of an AP didn't guarantee me anything other than an AP that might not ever be good for anything that I could use it for. Amazingly, I purchased it with the intent to use it at specific times, although I realize that many posters on this thread feel that has no bearing on the matter.


----------



## DavidNYC

Miffy said:


> If one opts for the refund, does the refund cover just the dates WDW are/will be closed? Or does it cover whatever is left on your AP? I can't make a decision at this point since my AP doesn't expire until March 2021 and who knows what the circumstances between now and then would be, but if WDW reopens sooner than I'm able to go, then I might want a refund, especially if it would cover any unused portion of the AP, which would be all of it.
> 
> Also, if one opts for a refund, can one then get a new AP at the renewal rate? Or would you be starting from scratch.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if replies to this post were informational only. I don't need to be told that my purchase of an AP didn't guarantee me anything other than an AP that might not ever be good for anything that I could use it for. Amazingly, I purchased it with the intent to use it at specific times, although I realize that many posters on this thread feel that has no bearing on the matter.



The precise wording of the communication says refund for the time closed.  How flexible they'll be . . . who knows yet.


----------



## osufeth24

Is there way to see how many payments you have left?  I'm pretty sure I already made my final payment since it's due to expire in 9 days.  But I just wnated to confirm before I tried to call as I'm still confused on this whole thing


----------



## Duck143

zebrastreyepz said:


> I tried to call the specific number that came in the email for APs. When they answered, it was the same schpiel about what I needed help with for my trip: Dining reservations or resort reservations...that kind of stuff.
> 
> I said, Passholder Refund and they got me some help.
> 
> But that person was obviously NOT from that department and had to transfer me to the Passholder department.
> 
> I tolerated 20 minutes of the horrible canned music/notices and hung up. Will try again.
> 
> It would be nice if the numbers for the dedicated purposes would actually GO to that department.


I agree with this completely!   I have tried calling twice and couldn't seem to get to the correct place/person.  Does anyone have any idea what the best thing to say or ask for to get directed to the right place before being passed around?


----------



## FSUSammy

Duck143 said:


> I agree with this completely!   I have tried calling twice and couldn't seem to get to the correct place/person.  Does anyone have any idea what the best thing to say or ask for to get directed to the right place before being passed around?




I'm currently on minute 20 of a hold. It really would be helpful if there was some keyword we should say to get to the right people. I'm guessing with the furloughing of staff wait times are going to be insane and who knows how long it'll take to even get the right person. Again meaning getting the right person from the get go would be extremely helpful right about now the last thing I want is to wait and then find out I got the wrong person and need to wait even longer.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Is there way to see how many payments you have left?  I'm pretty sure I already made my final payment since it's due to expire in 9 days.  But I just wnated to confirm before I tried to call as I'm still confused on this whole thing


On your bank/cc statement


----------



## Willow1213

I’m not going to bother calling until we have a reopening date. I bet the reopening plan changes their response for all ticket holders, especially if the parks don’t reopen at 100%. I’m not going to get a refund any faster, since the amount won’t be set until reopen date is set.


----------



## ljcrochet

evilqueenmindy said:


> I called this morning and was given the same information.
> 
> I opted to keep my March payment and get my pass extended.


I’m trying to make sense of this. If you let them keep the March payment, does that affect other payments?  
i don’t mind not get a refund for March, but don’t want to pay anything else till the parks reopen.


----------



## teacher31

Any update on how much they are offering in lieu of extending the passes?


----------



## n2mm

teacher31 said:


> Any update on how much they are offering in lieu of extending the passes?



no, I would’ve like to see a break down prior to deciding.


----------



## teacher31

n2mm said:


> no, I would’ve like to see a break down prior to deciding.



i have time to make a decision. Did you have to decide before finding out the amount? I’m probably misreading.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anyone called for a renewal/extension who had an AP expire after the parks closed (meaning it currently reads “expired” on MDE but was valid 3/16 or later)? Very concerning DP on the budget board of someone whose pass expired in Mar after the closure being told by different CMs they won’t be eligible for an extension unless they renew and they had to fight a lot before a supervisor reluctantly agreed they should get 9 days refunded but the person still doesn’t even know if Disney will do that.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/annual-pass-reimbursement-worth-it.3799551/#post-61806936


----------



## vinotinto

Ours expired on March 31st. I see no point in calling until we know when the parks reopen. Who knows, I may be able to use those two weeks instead of getting reimbursed.


----------



## n2mm

teacher31 said:


> i have time to make a decision. Did you have to decide before finding out the amount? I’m probably misreading.



yes, our passes are all due to cancel before the parks open or the same time, April 28, June 3, June 7.  We’ve canceled our April trip & June trip.  Now we have a mid August trip, if we cancel August we are wanting a refund because the next trip will probably be January 2021, so an extension wouldn’t help us.  we all have gold passes.  If we get at least $100, we could use it on a new pass which starts with a fresh new date for a year.  We have a September cruise/trip, but are planning to cancel the cruise by June.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

By chance has anyone who has inquired about getting the refund ask exactly how the refund would be issued? Will it go back to the original form of payment? I am assuming that is how it would work.

I ask because I renewed our APs with gift cards. Im not exactly sure which ones I paid for it with, but I may have them maxed out at $1k from our March trip that was cancelled. I would imagine they could issue me a new gift card given the circumstance. If I end up opting for a refund, it would just be used to renew our next years' APs.

I'm estimating my refund as: (Price I paid for my AP renewal / 365) x Days Park is Closed
That should get us close, but it could possibly be a little more if taxes are figured into it.


----------



## Thenollyon

buckeyeguy1 said:


> By chance has anyone who has inquired about getting the refund ask exactly how the refund would be issued? Will it go back to the original form of payment? I am assuming that is how it would work.
> 
> I ask because I renewed our APs with gift cards. Im not exactly sure which ones I paid for it with, but I may have them maxed out at $1k from our March trip that was cancelled. I would imagine they could issue me a new gift card given the circumstance. If I end up opting for a refund, it would just be used to renew our next years' APs.
> 
> I'm estimating my refund as: (Price I paid for my AP renewal / 365) x Days Park is Closed
> That should get us close, but it could possibly be a little more if taxes are figured into it.


I found my original email for my AP purchase and replied (Ticket.Inquiries@disneyworld.com) asking if they could confirm the payment that I used and the last digits of the GC numbers so I could check my pile of $0 cards. The response was "
Should a refund be processed, we will likely provide the funds on a new Disney Gift Card. Should you have questions regarding your Annual Passes, please contact the V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. "

Not definitive by any means but a new GC would be ideal rather than searching old gift cards.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Does anyone know if there is a timeframe/deadline on when we need to decide between the refund or the extension?

My pass expires next week. If the parks remain closed or closed to out-of-staters for months then I may consider the extension, but if they are opening sooner rather than later, then I wouldn’t be able to take advantage of the extension. Everything is so uncertain! I’m losing my mind!


----------



## Duck143

Thenollyon said:


> I found my original email for my AP purchase and replied (Ticket.Inquiries@disneyworld.com) asking if they could confirm the payment that I used and the last digits of the GC numbers so I could check my pile of $0 cards. The response was "
> Should a refund be processed, we will likely provide the funds on a new Disney Gift Card. Should you have questions regarding your Annual Passes, please contact the V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. "
> 
> Not definitive by any means but a new GC would be ideal rather than searching old gift cards.


We bought our AP's using gift cards too and there were LOTS of them.  We definitely combined them before purchasing and then when we confirmed they were $0 balance, we tossed them.  If getting a refund, it would be easier to get a new gift card.


----------



## Thenollyon

Duck143 said:


> We bought our AP's using gift cards too and there were LOTS of them.  We definitely combined them before purchasing and then when we confirmed they were $0 balance, we tossed them.  If getting a refund, it would be more easier to get a new gift card.


Agreed. Time will tell.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Is there a "chat" feature on Disney's website?


----------



## Thenollyon

NYDisneyKid said:


> Is there a "chat" feature on Disney's website?


When available, the Chat option icon under Help & Support > Contact Us from the top bar of the Disney World website.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Thenollyon said:


> When available, the Chat option icon under Help & Support > Contact Us from the top bar of the Disney World website.


You mean on the My Disney Experience site?


----------



## starry_solo

I doubt Disney would tell anyone what the amount for the refund is until they know when they open.  Easiest way for them to calculate it what another poster stated above.

Cost of AP divided by 366 days = daily rate.  Daily rate multiplied by number of days the AP is valid for (if it expires before the park re-opens) or daily rate multiplied by number of days of closure (if AP is still valid when park re-opens).  Although, at one point, it would likely be the monthly payment rate that is refunded?


----------



## Thenollyon

NYDisneyKid said:


> You mean on the My Disney Experience site?


The main Disney World Website under Help - disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/


----------



## Anne Ritchey

I don't recall if it's the general help chat, but I've used the chat option at https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/. I'll be using it again soon, also. My pass expires May 11. On March 13, --before I heard of the closure, I clicked the "renew" button, and MDE shows the renewal. At this point, I'm pretty sure I do not  want to renew.


----------



## Rosanne

I just don't think they can really answer specifics until they know when, and to what extent, they are open. As long as they remain completely closed I don't think they can give us some of the answers. Like they can say that they will extend AP's for how ever many days they were closed but there are so many scenarios that it would be hard to address them until they actually do reopen in some form.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

I called again and was told (again) that there is no time-frame as to when monthly payments to be put back on accounts.


----------



## yulilin3

NYDisneyKid said:


> I called again and was told (again) that there is no time-frame as to when monthly payments to be put back on accounts.


they won't know anything until the parks reopen


----------



## NYDisneyKid

yulilin3 said:


> they won't know anything until the parks reopen



Maybe I worded it wrong. What I meant was Disney is suppose to refund money they took out of accounts for people on the monthly payment plan for March and April and cease any future payments until they reopen. They told me that there is no time-frame as to when monthly payments to be refunded back on accounts. When they reopen is irrelevant to determine when refunds should happen.


----------



## yulilin3

NYDisneyKid said:


> Maybe I worded it wrong. What I meant was Disney is suppose to refund money they took out of people's accounts and they told me that there is no time-frame as to when monthly payments to be refunded back on accounts. When they reopen is irrelevant to determine when refunds should happen


A couple of things
They might be waiting to see when they'll open to refund ther right amount 
They might not have sufficient cm in that department to proceed refunds


----------



## NYDisneyKid

yulilin3 said:


> They might not have sufficient cm in that department to proceed refunds


No one sits in an office and takes your payment out of your account every month. Its all automated. So I'm sure it would be the same in reverse.


----------



## Robo

NYDisneyKid said:


> No one sits in an office and takes your payment out of your account every month. Its all automated. So I'm sure it would be the same in reverse.



Someone must physically do the inputting of data for the money to be directed accordingly.


----------



## married2mm

Spoke to cm regarding partial refund and was informed someone would call back..,
Clearly they have not!

anyone with any experience of this current ap situation been successful with further information or even a refund?


----------



## Robo

married2mm said:


> Spoke to cm regarding partial refund and was informed someone would call back..,
> Clearly they have not!
> 
> anyone with any experience of this current ap situation been successful with further information or even a refund?


Do you mean you have an "as yet unused" AP?


----------



## married2mm

Sorry if I wasn’t clear-
Annual pass was purchased April last year & was due to expire during our recently cancelled trip. 
it has been activated and used for 2 trips.


----------



## lanejudy

APs will be automatically extended by the number of days the parks are closed, or you can request a refund.  They apparently are not processing such requests yet until they know how long the closure will last.  What other info did you want them to call you about?


----------



## yulilin3

married2mm said:


> Spoke to cm regarding partial refund and was informed someone would call back..,
> Clearly they have not!
> 
> anyone with any experience of this current ap situation been successful with further information or even a refund?


Merged you to the existent thread


----------



## mousestruck

subtchr said:


> The $260 is not part of the equation when picking which option, because you will get the same savings if you do NOT get the refund, whenever you renew.
> 
> As for the $200, it is money in your pocket, but unless you really need the cash now, if you are going to renew anyway, it's not "better" than those two months of your AP, unless you would not use the AP during those two extra months.
> 
> My out of state AP expires the end of February. I could take the $200 (if that is what it turns out to be), and renew within the proper time for a February expiration, or NOT get the refund, and not have to renew until the end of April. For me, if things are back to "normal" by then, that will cover my usually busy spring break season, so it's a much better option.
> 
> So I guess it boils down to the timing of your future trips, whether the extra two months on the pass is worth that value to you. If you don't plan to visit those two months, then absolutely, take the refund. But it's not a clearcut "savings".



Our out-of-state APs expired the end of February (before the shut down), giving us until the end of March to renew.  If I understand correctly, our window to renew is extended (by the number of days that Disney is closed) because the shut down occurred before the end of March.  I was not planning to renew because we're not returning until October (at the earliest), but want to make sure I understand... Let's say the park reopens June 1.  Does that mean I would have until mid-June to make a decision about renewing?  And if I did renew, would my expiration date still be end of February 2021?  I thought that originally, but now I'm thinking that doesn't make sense because I would essentially lose 2.5 months on my ticket (unless the price was adjusted).  Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Has anyone figured out how/if you can get refunded if you purchased your APs from a 3rd party? I bought ours from Sam's, amd don't still have the receipt. An extension would not be useful to us.


----------



## randumb0

mousestruck said:


> Our out-of-state APs expired the end of February (before the shut down), giving us until the end of March to renew.  If I understand correctly, our window to renew is extended (by the number of days that Disney is closed) because the shut down occurred before the end of March.  I was not planning to renew because we're not returning until October (at the earliest), but want to make sure I understand... Let's say the park reopens June 1.  Does that mean I would have until mid-June to make a decision about renewing?  And if I did renew, would my expiration date still be end of February 2021?  I thought that originally, but now I'm thinking that doesn't make sense because I would essentially lose 2.5 months on my ticket (unless the price was adjusted).  Anyone know the answer?



Your guess is as good as mine but I would imagine your renewal would change to February


----------



## randumb0

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Has anyone figured out how/if you can get refunded if you purchased your APs from a 3rd party? I bought ours from Sam's, amd don't still have the receipt. An extension would not be useful to us.



You will be eligible for a refund. You need to call the WDW AP number


----------



## n2mm

I bought a renewal certificate in feb for a pass that expires in April (today). Our 2 week April trip was canceled and now our late May trip is canceled.  renewing the AP will not work for our schedule now because we don’t believe we’ll be back now until January 2021. Can I convert the renewal certificate to a new AP certificate?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

BebopBaloo said:


> I spoke with someone via chat on the website and they said it would be extended for the number days closed and that the pass renewal period would also be extended. I know they were probably just quoting the site, but at least it was consistent.


See, that's not what I was told.  It seems every time I call or chat in, I get different information.  I've been kind to everyone of course, but each time I call I get different info.  

My pass expires May 10th and I had two trips planned, one for the last weekend of March and one for the first weekend of May.  Both were cancelled by Disney.  First when I called to book the free dining package, I was told I didn't qualify.  The CM seemed very confused.  The convo was like:
Her: This is only for people whose trips were cancelled due to the virus
Me: Yes, I had two cancelled
Her: Why were they cancelled, non-payment?
Me: What?  No, because of the virus.  *tells her dates again*
Her: Who cancelled them, you?  
Me: No, Disney auto-cancelled them
Her: Why?  This is only for people whose trips were cancelled due to the virus.
Me: Yes, *tells dates again*, they were cancelled because of the virus, *reads emails I received from Disney*
Her: This is only for people who were cancelled due to the virus.  I guess I can talk to my manager and see if they'll allow you to book.

I felt like I was going nuts lol.  Then when she did allow me to book, I found out that I couldn't make fastpasses, because my pass would be expired by then.  I called to see what's up with that and was told to renew my pass to be given access to make fastpasses.  I said I thought our passes would be extended.  This CM told me "yeah, you won't be charged but you need to renew".  That's not true at all haha.  So I contact them again and ask if the renewal window would change, because honestly on May 10th I won't know if I want to renew my pass.  As of right now we don't know when the parks will reopen, or what condition they'll be in.  For example, if half the rumors are true (no fireworks or shows, no characters, no enclosed rides or whatever else they've said) I don't think I want to renew.  I was told if I wanted longer than the 30 days after my pass expires (May 10th) I'd lose the chance to renew.  

As of right now, I am not renewing.  It's too much of a risk to do it for me, given that my pass expires within the next 2 weeks, so I'm just waiting & watching.


----------



## Liz Z

lanejudy said:


> APs will be automatically extended by the number of days the parks are closed, or you can request a refund.  They apparently are not processing such requests yet until they know how long the closure will last.  What other info did you want them to call you about
> 
> Hi
> I just called about tickets i had for october if they could be switched to August. They are date specific.  IT was able to switch the date .I had already switched them for our March15 dates online but MDE wouldn't let me do it online i had to call.  Just wanted to throw that out there. Make sure you asked to speak to a supervisor if the CM disputes this.  They first told me no they couldnt be switched.
> The CM said that my AP expiring October 29th will so far be extended to December 10th so far.  Any days thereafter will be added to the expiration date which will stop  once they reopen.
> Now we hope well be able to go August 9th
> HTH
> Take care stay well everyone!


----------



## n2mm

MusicalAstronaut said:


> See, that's not what I was told.  It seems every time I call or chat in, I get different information.  I've been kind to everyone of course, but each time I call I get different info.
> 
> My pass expires May 10th and I had two trips planned, one for the last weekend of March and one for the first weekend of May.  Both were cancelled by Disney.  First when I called to book the free dining package, I was told I didn't qualify.  The CM seemed very confused.  The convo was like:
> Her: This is only for people whose trips were cancelled due to the virus
> Me: Yes, I had two cancelled
> Her: Why were they cancelled, non-payment?
> Me: What?  No, because of the virus.  *tells her dates again*
> Her: Who cancelled them, you?
> Me: No, Disney auto-cancelled them
> Her: Why?  This is only for people whose trips were cancelled due to the virus.
> Me: Yes, *tells dates again*, they were cancelled because of the virus, *reads emails I received from Disney*
> Her: This is only for people who were cancelled due to the virus.  I guess I can talk to my manager and see if they'll allow you to book.
> 
> I felt like I was going nuts lol.  Then when she did allow me to book, I found out that I couldn't make fastpasses, because my pass would be expired by then.  I called to see what's up with that and was told to renew my pass to be given access to make fastpasses.  I said I thought our passes would be extended.  This CM told me "yeah, you won't be charged but you need to renew".  That's not true at all haha.  So I contact them again and ask if the renewal window would change, because honestly on May 10th I won't know if I want to renew my pass.  As of right now we don't know when the parks will reopen, or what condition they'll be in.  For example, if half the rumors are true (no fireworks or shows, no characters, no enclosed rides or whatever else they've said) I don't think I want to renew.  I was told if I wanted longer than the 30 days after my pass expires (May 10th) I'd lose the chance to renew.
> 
> As of right now, I am not renewing.  It's too much of a risk to do it for me, given that my pass expires within the next 2 weeks, so I'm just waiting & watching.



i called and requested the refund for the days the park was closed for our AP. My husbands pass expires today, April 28.  i figured they owed him 43 days and my pass expires June 3 and my days are determined when the park opens.  I also requested a refund for my husband renewal certificate. He was originally going to renew in April but that trip was canceled along with a trip in June and September.  They said that would go back to the original form of payment. There was no wait.  You talk to one CM who then connects you to another CM.


----------



## mommy2mrb

My AP is good through Jan 12, 2021. I do have a trip in October and one in December planned.  At this point I’m not renewing or can go in 2021 so getting refund is best.  

My question would it be better to wait to request my refund or does it matter?  Want to make sure it doesn’t mess up my two trips. 


TIA


----------



## Westy239

When I called I was told that my renewal date stayed the same. My pass expired April 14th. CM told me I had 30 days to renew as usual to get the discount. My new Pass's expiration will be extended all of the days that the Parks are closed.


----------



## DisneyPrinc3ss

I hold an annual pass with blackout dates during Spring Break (sometime in April). If  choose to extend my AP instead of requesting a refund, will I be able to use my AP during Spring Break 2021, or will the regular blackout dates apply?


----------



## Sandisw

I am going to assume black out dates will still apply.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyPrinc3ss said:


> I hold an annual pass with blackout dates during Spring Break (sometime in April). If  choose to extend my AP instead of requesting a refund, will I be able to use my AP during Spring Break 2021, or will the regular blackout dates apply?


merged you to the existing thread
First a question, when did you activate your ap?


----------



## kelpricer

I can’t find if anyone had an answer- if I wanted to cancel my AP does the money have to be refunded to the credit card it was bought on? I don’t use that card anymore, although it’s still an active card, so I would hope I could get the refund on a gift card.


----------



## Sandisw

kelpricer said:


> I can’t find if anyone had an answer- if I wanted to cancel my AP does the money have to be refunded to the credit card it was bought on? I don’t use that card anymore, although it’s still an active card, so I would hope I could get the refund on a gift card.



I think if a CC is used, the refund has to go back to it.  That is what I have been told when returning things elsewhere


----------



## shoreward

I wonder how a partial AP refund will be processed, if the original purchase was made by upgrading unused tickets.


----------



## dlavender

Well now that we now the reopening date of 7/11 I think I have our answer for my APs.
Ours expire 7/11, so we should get the refund for the March payment and then call it even.  Is that right?


----------



## thiabelle

I'm still hopeful that my AP will be restored so that it obvious to the computer I have valid entry.  Can't make FP's for my now third try at a trip with this AP.

Does anyone know what they will do about people like me?

AP expired April 13th.  Per Disney statement I should have about 28 days left on my AP.  That's fine with me.  Currently have a room only reservation for July 19-July 22.  But no ticket media.  

I'm also afraid this will be an issue with the "park reservation" system.  

IMO they are significantly underestimating pent up demand- and I understand they have to throttle it- I just hope I don't get throttled- through no fault of my own.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dlavender said:


> Well now that we now the reopening date of 7/11 I think I have our answer for my APs.
> Ours expire 7/11, so we should get the refund for the March payment and then call it even.  Is that right?



I donno - Shanghai opened in a limited capacity phase which required advanced reservations even from APs - what they formally call the "Advanced Reservation Period."  They are continuing to extend AP expiration dates until the end of the Advanced Reservation Period there.  Certainly no guarantees they do that here, but that seems to be a distinct possibility.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I donno - Shanghai opened in a limited capacity phase which required advanced reservations even from APs - what they formally call the "Advanced Reservation Period."  They are continuing to extend AP expiration dates until the end of the Advanced Reservation Period there.  Certainly no guarantees they do that here, but that seems to be a distinct possibility.


I agree 100%.  I think they've been watching the model of the opening at Shanghai, and a lot of those decisions will be used at WDW and DL - mostly because they seem to be working in Shanghai.  I could see AP holders not be guaranteed entry during the very early phases of reopening.


----------



## Shellibelli135

thiabelle said:


> I'm still hopeful that my AP will be restored so that it obvious to the computer I have valid entry.  Can't make FP's for my now third try at a trip with this AP.
> 
> Does anyone know what they will do about people like me?
> 
> AP expired April 13th.  Per Disney statement I should have about 28 days left on my AP.  That's fine with me.  Currently have a room only reservation for July 19-July 22.  But no ticket media.
> 
> I'm also afraid this will be an issue with the "park reservation" system.
> 
> IMO they are significantly underestimating pent up demand- and I understand they have to throttle it- I just hope I don't get throttled- through no fault of my own.



I'm in the same boat - our AP should have expired July 4th, but we now have a room July 15th- 19th. I was only able to book FP for myself, since I had an unused never expires ticket from back in the day. I'm hoping the times will still be available when my husband's pass is extended.

All this all assumes that FP will matter when it comes to the reservation system.


----------



## thiabelle

Shellibelli135 said:


> I'm in the same boat - our AP should have expired July 4th, but we now have a room July 15th- 19th. I was only able to book FP for myself, since I had an unused never expires ticket from back in the day. I'm hoping the times will still be available when my husband's pass is extended.
> 
> All this all assumes that FP will matter when it comes to the reservation system.


I really don't care about the FP- I'm more concerned with the park reservation system.  In my mind I am currently the holder of a valid AP- the computer doesn't seem to agree!!


----------



## DizParks

My AP expires on June 8th, have a trip planned for Sept. 13th. I'll probably renew, just wondering how far they would extend it.


----------



## Duck143

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I donno - Shanghai opened in a limited capacity phase which required advanced reservations even from APs - what they formally call the "Advanced Reservation Period."  They are continuing to extend AP expiration dates until the end of the Advanced Reservation Period there.  Certainly no guarantees they do that here, but that seems to be a distinct possibility.


This is what I'm hoping for. We have a backup backup trip planned for September and with the parks opening July 15th, our AP extension is about 8 days short to cover our trip.  If they start my counting my days after the reservation period, we'll be allset.


----------



## DebbieB

DizParks said:


> My AP expires on June 8th, have a trip planned for Sept. 13th. I'll probably renew, just wondering how far they would extend it.



3/16 to 7/11 will be almost 4 months, you will be fine.    They likely will go farther to account for reduced capacity.


----------



## Lehuaann

Westy239 said:


> When I called I was told that my renewal date stayed the same. My pass expired April 14th. CM told me I had 30 days to renew as usual to get the discount. My new Pass's expiration will be extended all of the days that the Parks are closed.



Am I understanding this correctly?  APs that expired mid-shutdown will not be extended unless renewed?


----------



## dismom58

NYDisneyKid said:


> Universal stopped taking monthly AP payments out of accounts until it re-opens I don't know why Disney wont do this


Disney has been taking opportunity to hold cash! That reschedule your vacation for two weeks out prevents returning deposits, same with ap holders although they were able to stop making payments it avoided returning dollars! I think they are in major cash preservation mode!


----------



## jimim

jpeterson said:


> Call the passholder line (407)939-7277.  My passes expire before my rescheduled June trip and they were able to put placeholders on my account that should allow me to make fastpasses.  It took them a little while, but they were very polite and helpful.


Yup I have placeholders on my account also cause mine expired during the lapse time we would be extended. They have done this for me other times also.


----------



## Rosanne

Lehuaann said:


> Am I understanding this correctly?  APs that expired mid-shutdown will not be extended unless renewed?


I don't think that's right. Expiration should be extended by how many days WDW is shut down. Renewal not necessary for that extension.


----------



## Lehuaann

Rosanne said:


> I don't think that's right. Expiration should be extended by how many days WDW is shut down. Renewal not necessary for that extension.



It’s not.  I just got off the phone with the AP line and this is the way she explained it:

DD’s AP expired March 27.  They count from closure (March 16) to AP expiration, in our case, 12 days.

Once the parks open, DD will have 12 days to use her expired AP.

Therefore, if the parks get the green light to open July 11, her new expiration will be July 22 and renewal period will be in July 22-August 20.


She also mentioned an APR (Advanced Parks Reservation system).


----------



## Rosanne

We're kind of saying the same thing actually. I'm saying from the date they closed so, you would have had 12 days from when they closed and you will still get those 12 days once they open. It's specific to each AP. For my daughter hers expired April 13 so when they closed she would have had about 27 days left on it (I may be off by a day) and when they open she will have 27 days left from when they open. If they weren't extending by how many days WDW shut down we wouldn't be able to use it in July as we are now planning.


----------



## Rosanne

Although, I will say talking to the AP CM they were saying we couldn't make new AP reservations for late July unless we renewed her AP since they don't have the solid date yet. So I asked if we will be able to use her current AP once the dates are firm and he said that yes, her AP will reappear and we will be able to book with her current AP. I said I would wait for that since we're not renewing her AP at this time.  (It wouldn't make sense for us to renew right when she's starting her fall college term and can't use it for months). He said that would work. 

He also said no one can do anything with reservations for a little bit since they're doing "magical enhancements" but try back in a few hours or tomorrow morning.


----------



## dlavender

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I donno - Shanghai opened in a limited capacity phase which required advanced reservations even from APs - what they formally call the "Advanced Reservation Period."  They are continuing to extend AP expiration dates until the end of the Advanced Reservation Period there.  Certainly no guarantees they do that here, but that seems to be a distinct possibility.


We are on the monthly payment plan.  So if we choose to not continue paying once they reopen, since they refunded March, I think our passes just expire and we don’t pay anymore and don’t get to use the AP anymore.  At least that’s what I think.  I confused myself reading all the possibilities and now I’m not sure anymore, lol.


----------



## pmaurer74

bastraker said:


> Anyone know what will happen with our situation? Our passes expire at the end of June.  I booked a trip during the time right after the pass technically expires.
> 
> My fastpass day will be coming up this month. Will I be able to make them?


you have to renew your AP to make the FP. That is what we had to do.


----------



## MeridaAnn

kelpricer said:


> I can’t find if anyone had an answer- if I wanted to cancel my AP does the money have to be refunded to the credit card it was bought on? I don’t use that card anymore, although it’s still an active card, so I would hope I could get the refund on a gift card.



In my case, the card I bought the tickets with has actually been cancelled since then, so there will have to be some sort of alternate way, even if it's just a gift card credit (which I'd be okay with). I'm waiting to call in until they release the exact details about the passes, though.


----------



## kelpricer

MeridaAnn said:


> In my case, the card I bought the tickets with has actually been cancelled since then, so there will have to be some sort of alternate way, even if it's just a gift card credit (which I'd be okay with). I'm waiting to call in until they release the exact details about the passes, though.


I called this morning. It was an answering service type thing. The CM said they are filling out the forms for the annual pass dept because they are so busy. Since I had the question of how to get an alternative refund She said that she marked it in the notes and someone would call me to discuss if I had options. She wasn’t sure herself since she didn’t work in that department. She also said that she wasn’t sure when they would be calling. Probably before the parks opened but she had no idea of when. I was on hold for about 45 minutes before I got someone.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Has anyone heard whats happening with those of us whose passes expired during the shutdown?  I had two trips planned, but my AP expired May 10th. Now people are saying we won’t get extended, just refunded. That seems like crap to me because I still want to go, but I don’t want to renew for over $1100 while the parks are at limited capacity...


----------



## yulilin3

New AP page
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
*Welcoming You Back to Walt Disney World Resort*

Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal and valued Guests. We truly can’t wait to welcome you back—and we will do it with great thought.


With that in mind, when the parks reopen, park capacity will be significantly limited—and may continue to be for a period of time, based on guidance from health experts to promote physical distancing.


We understand how much excitement, thought and time goes into planning your Disney visits and realize some new changes may be disappointing. For example, during this unprecedented time, an annual pass will not guarantee park entry and Annual Passholders will be required to make an advance reservation to enter a park.


Please note that:


During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.
Some pass benefits and features will not be available during periods of limited capacity. Also, park experiences and offerings will be modified and subject to limited availability or even closure.
Annual passes are subject to blockout dates. Guests should ensure their pass type is valid for park entry prior to making a park reservation.

As we prepare for the reopening of the parks, we’re planning a special preview opportunity for Annual Passholders. We look forward to sharing details with you soon.


Please know we will be here to help you as we remain focused on delivering a wonderful experience for everyone who visits.


If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Options to manage your annual pass continue to be available during the closure period.


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> New AP page
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
> *Welcoming You Back to Walt Disney World Resort*
> 
> Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal and valued Guests. We truly can’t wait to welcome you back—and we will do it with great thought.
> 
> 
> With that in mind, when the parks reopen, park capacity will be significantly limited—and may continue to be for a period of time, based on guidance from health experts to promote physical distancing.
> 
> 
> We understand how much excitement, thought and time goes into planning your Disney visits and realize some new changes may be disappointing. For example, during this unprecedented time, an annual pass will not guarantee park entry and Annual Passholders will be required to make an advance reservation to enter a park.
> 
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> 
> During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.
> Some pass benefits and features will not be available during periods of limited capacity. Also, park experiences and offerings will be modified and subject to limited availability or even closure.
> Annual passes are subject to blockout dates. Guests should ensure their pass type is valid for park entry prior to making a park reservation.
> 
> As we prepare for the reopening of the parks, we’re planning a special preview opportunity for Annual Passholders. We look forward to sharing details with you soon.
> 
> 
> Please know we will be here to help you as we remain focused on delivering a wonderful experience for everyone who visits.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Options to manage your annual pass continue to be available during the closure period.


I can only hope if you have a resort stay, that the days will not be limited to less than the number of days of your stay.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I've been doing my best to remain optimistic about the new regulations on reopening, but this teaser/warning whatever you want to call it has got me feeling not so well.   It is incredibly important that it covers the length of your stay (esp. for out of state AP holders)...otherwise the cost of the AP becomes an insane rip off no matter what the circumstances/reasoning on limitations are.


----------



## OffToDWD

When do we have to decide whether we want the partial refund or the extension?  Would like more information before deciding but don't want be told that I missed the "partial refund" option because they already extended my annual pass.


----------



## elgerber

BebopBaloo said:


> I've been doing my best to remain optimistic about the new regulations on reopening, but this teaser/warning whatever you want to call it has got me feeling not so well.   It is incredibly important that it covers the length of your stay (esp. for out of state AP holders)...otherwise the cost of the AP becomes an insane rip off no matter what the circumstances/reasoning on limitations are.


I am out of state, and will not fly 1300 miles if I am limited to less days than I have in my stay. I get it for locals, but not for resort stays.


----------



## elgerber

OffToDWD said:


> When do we have to decide whether we want the partial refund or the extension?  Would like more information before deciding but don't want be told that I missed the "partial refund" option because they already extended my annual pass.


another very good question!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm calling the AP line Monday morning, if you call during the weekend you will not get an AP "specialist" and ask all of these questions, hopefully now that the Governor has given the green light they will explain


----------



## CarolynFH

elgerber said:


> I can only hope if you have a resort stay, that the days will not be limited to less than the number of days of your stay.


I do too.  I'm hoping it will be like FPs were - if you had a Disney resort reservation you could book FPs at 60 days for length of stay up to 10 days, but if not you were limited to 7 FP days within the next 30.  (And if you were offsite and onsite, your offsite FPs would limit your onsite, but that's another story.)


----------



## Sandisw

elgerber said:


> I can only hope if you have a resort stay, that the days will not be limited to less than the number of days of your stay.



I would assume so as when you have a resort reservation you always got the 60 day window for FP vs, the 30 day when none.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> I'm calling the AP line Monday morning, if you call during the weekend you will not get an AP "specialist" and ask all of these questions, hopefully now that the Governor has given the green light they will explain


Hoping to hear some good news!  This update to the page doesn’t really tell us anything new - what still concerns me the post keeps referring to “active” passes.  My pass expired May 10th & therefore is no longer active, but they haven’t said what happens to us yet. :/ “All *active* Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.”
It also sounds like they’re trying to warn us that 1. The price won’t go down (because they’ve warned us about limited experiences) and 2. We may not be able to go at all.  Do resort reservations get to make park reservations before AP holders, and how many days will we be allowed to reserve?  I get not like 30 days, but if I want a weekend here & a weekend there every month, I wonder how likely that will be.


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hoping to hear some good news!  This update to the page doesn’t really tell us anything new - what still concerns me the post keeps referring to “active” passes.  My pass expired May 10th & therefore is no longer active, but they haven’t said what happens to us yet. :/ “All *active* Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.”
> It also sounds like they’re trying to warn us that 1. The price won’t go down (because they’ve warned us about limited experiences) and 2. We may not be able to go at all.  Do resort reservations get to make park reservations before AP holders, and how many days will we be allowed to reserve?  I get not like 30 days, but if I want a weekend here & a weekend there every month, I wonder how likely that will be.


yeah, I'm kinda on the same boat. My ap expired May 14th but then I renewed it to Silver thinking that I would get an extension of about 40 days from the time the parks closed to my original expiration day, they would tag that when they reopen and I could use those 40 days through the Silver blackout.
But it is a wait and see at this point


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> I'm calling the AP line Monday morning, if you call during the weekend you will not get an AP "specialist" and ask all of these questions, hopefully now that the Governor has given the green light they will explain


Once you answer all your own questions, can you see if they are going to deduct the June blackout dates for Gold, from their extension period?


----------



## elgerber

And I JUST got an email for AP holders with the info we already know.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

elgerber said:


> I can only hope if you have a resort stay, that the days will not be limited to less than the number of days of your stay.


I understand the concern everyone has, and no one knows how this new line about limits to the number of park days you can reserve. I suspect that this will be more about preventing APs from squatting on a million dates, hedging bets as to when they can come or when they'll want to club. Think of people who make three ADRs for the same restaurant because, 180 days out, they don't know what day they'll definitely be in what park.
For example, I currently have resort reservations for different months. I do not intend to do more than one more trip before my AP expires, but I don't know how the Canadian border will be operating, how airlines might be operating, or how days in the park will look once people return. So I want to do the sooner trip, but know circumstances might cause me to cancel, and I already have another set of room reservations in my back pocket, just in case.
Disney does not want me to make two sets of tentative park reservations that could cause people who are lock set in coming in Month X from coming because the reservations are all taken.
The new system might force me to do them one at time because I can't book, say, 20 park days all at once. Once Trip 1 is done, I can reserve more days.
(Isn't there something similar for FPs? Like, you can only book them for so many days in the system until you either cancel or use some up?)
Now I'm a bad example because my two trips are far apart (five months), but I can imagine people within a six hours' drive making reservations for every month as far out as the system goes. And locals could do even more. Instead, you can probably do a certain number that will be plenty big for people like me coming from afar for a vacation and then have to see if you can get spots for a later trip.


----------



## randumb0

My son's pass expired at the end of March and I didn't renew because I wanted to wait. It now longer shows on MDE but like everyone else it is a wait and see. I am expecting the option to still renew the pass because this was in the email I received in March

Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.


----------



## randumb0

I really hope the preview isn't just for Platinum and Gold


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Another conundrum for you.... the U.K. WDW site, isn’t accepting  bookings until 1 January 2021. How does that impact U.K. APHs?


----------



## A_Hal

OffToDWD said:


> When do we have to decide whether we want the partial refund or the extension?  Would like more information before deciding but don't want be told that I missed the "partial refund" option because they already extended my annual pass.


I called the AP phone line this past Wednesday after the announcement of the reopening. I asked for more detailed info regarding the AP refund and extension. I was told they couldn’t provide more info at the time because the re-opening plan hadn’t yet been approved by the Governor.
I asked if there was a deadline to decide whether I wanted the refund or the extension. The CM recommended I notify them with my decision by the end of this month. Not certain if that is a set deadline or just her recommendation. Has anyone else talked with a CM regarding this?


----------



## OffToDWD

A_Hal said:


> I called the AP phone line this past Wednesday after the announcement of the reopening. I asked for more detailed info regarding the AP refund and extension. I was told they couldn’t provide more info at the time because the re-opening plan hadn’t yet been approved by the Governor.
> I asked if there was a deadline to decide whether I wanted the refund or the extension. The CM recommended I notify them with my decision by the end of this month. Not certain if that is a set deadline or just her recommendation. Has anyone else talked with a CM regarding this?



Good to know!  Thank you!  I will call them on Monday and see if I can get more info too.


----------



## johnnyr

OffToDWD said:


> Good to know!  Thank you!  I will call them on Monday and see if I can get more info too.



The problem with Monday is it is June 1st. Is there a May 31 deadline to submit a request? Monday may be too late if there is.


----------



## elgerber

johnnyr said:


> The problem with Monday is it is June 1st. Is there a May 31 deadline to submit a request? Monday may be too late if there is.


I doubt that can be the case when they haven’t even announced any more information on extension dates or refund amounts.


----------



## mindondisney

OffToDWD said:


> When do we have to decide whether we want the partial refund or the extension?  Would like more information before deciding but don't want be told that I missed the "partial refund" option because they already extended my annual pass.


I’m wondering about this too. Our passes expire June 7th and we don’t have a trip planned until November. If I extend our APs, it seems like they aren’t going to unblock the silver passes for summer so what use is that?
I was going to buy FL tickets for November instead of renewing but now ticket sales are blocked. It’s a rented DVC stay so I feel like I “have” to renew the AP.  Would you guys renew or gamble on the refund/new ticket chances?


----------



## JayMunOne

So Disneyland Shanghai is extending APs until the end of this Park Reservation System.  It appears WDW is not going to do the same--only extending passes for March 16 to July 10/14.

While that is 100% within their terms and conditions, that doesn't mean it's fair and I think they will receive a lot of backlash if this holds true.


----------



## elgerber

JayMunOne said:


> So Disneyland Shanghai is extending APs until the end of this Park Reservation System.  It appears WDW is not going to do the same--only extending passes for March 16 to July 10/14.
> 
> While that is 100% within their terms and conditions, that doesn't mean it's fair and I think they will receive a lot of backlash if this holds true.


Where did you see those dates?


----------



## JayMunOne

elgerber said:


> Where did you see those dates?


The website says the days the parks are closed. Those are the dates. Website says nothing like what Disney Shanghai says regarding suspension of time on APs until end of the period.


----------



## elgerber

JayMunOne said:


> The website says the days the parks are closed. Those are the dates. Website says nothing like what Disney Shanghai says regarding suspension of time on APs until end of the period.


They haven’t updated that part since the closure so they may still make some changes. They have not announced the details yet.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Had thought about taking refund on my AP, expires 1/13/2021 but since the parks have been closed for so long going to extend and we will get a bonus trip in during my DD college spring break.


----------



## kelpricer

I thought I understood my options...then I joined a FB annual pass group and now I’m so confused my AP is paid for and valid until December 2020. I know I can have the pass extended for the amount of days the park was closed. I thought my other option was requesting a refund, meaning cancelling my pass and receiving a refund for the balance. The pass was valid for about 3 months before park closing so the refund for the 9months left. I know I’m not wording this “right” but I’m hoping you understand my meaning. I’m now reading that you can’t cancel your AP it’s just get a refund for the time the park was closed but your AP just picks up as normal or of course extend. I hope this makes some kind of sense


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disney has not really wronged most guest ticket situations so far.  I can’t imagine they just flip the switch and start the AP clock during the limited/restricted capacity period.  There has to be some interim step.  (IMO)


----------



## randumb0

@kelpricer If you take the refund it will only be for time time closed and your pass will expire in December


----------



## randumb0

@GADisneyDad14 I agree. I just don't see them restarting everyone's AP when the parks are at limited capacity. Especially when you may not be able to obtain a reservation


----------



## armerida

JayMunOne said:


> So Disneyland Shanghai is extending APs until the end of this Park Reservation System.  It appears WDW is not going to do the same--only extending passes for March 16 to July 10/14.
> 
> While that is 100% within their terms and conditions, that doesn't mean it's fair and I think they will receive a lot of backlash if this holds true.


Wow, I really hope that’s not the case, since many AP will be shut out by the reservation system at the beginning due to demand. It seems like they’re doing pretty much everything else the same as Shanghai, so I would hope they do the same thing with AP...


----------



## JayMunOne

randumb0 said:


> @GADisneyDad14 I agree. I just don't see them restarting everyone's AP when the parks are at limited capacity. Especially when you may not be able to obtain a reservation


You know, I was thinking the same thing. It's nice to think they won't, but the terms and conditions clearly give them the contractual right to do so.

However, being an attorney, I know that sometimes exercising a contractual protection doesn't always sit well with the masses. So I guess we just wait and see how it turns out.

I am concerned though, only because they are advertising doing something "special" for AP holders which may likely be the typical BS PR cover as if it's some grand gesture. Disney is really good at turning chicken S into chicken salad that people just eat up; see the implementation of After Hours. After Hours used to be called "MK open until 2am" until Disney figured out a way to avoid building a fifth park by closing MK and others early and charging a second admission on a ridiculous amount of days per year.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

If a person paid x number of dollars for an AP that includes park hopping and Disney is only going to let them in one park per day (and may not even get in because there were no more reservations available) then I think some type of partial refund should be implemented.


----------



## JayMunOne

NYDisneyKid said:


> If a person paid x number of dollars for an AP that includes park hopping and Disney is only going to let them in one park per day (and may not even get in because there were no more reservations available) then I think some type of partial refund should be implemented.


I agree with you. I'm sure there's a ton of annual passholders that live further than a day trip away that have to plan out their trips. I'm not alone in this, I'm sure I'm not.

Follow with me here a second. I live a thousand miles away and have a platinum plus annual pass. The email I received from Disney this morning states that my AP does not guarantee park admission, reservations can not be made MORE THAN SEVEN days prior to the proposed date of entry into the park, and only a certain number of days may be reserved at one time.

So, if I'm not staying in a resort hotel, and I have my own place two minutes from the parks, I can't plan a thousand mile trip to Florida with any type of guarantee that I'm going to get into ANY park, let alone park hopping and all those other "perks" I paid for with the pass. That pretty much makes my $1200 platinum plus annual pass unusable to me during the park reservation period.


----------



## starry_solo

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Another conundrum for you.... the U.K. WDW site, isn’t accepting  bookings until 1 January 2021. How does that impact U.K. APHs?



book through US site? Although aren’t there still travel restrictions?


----------



## starry_solo

JayMunOne said:


> So Disneyland Shanghai is extending APs until the end of this Park Reservation System.  It appears WDW is not going to do the same--only extending passes for March 16 to July 10/14.
> 
> While that is 100% within their terms and conditions, that doesn't mean it's fair and I think they will receive a lot of backlash if this holds true.



ok, I read on another site is that Shanghai DL is making people buy new tickets to get the reservations. So that may be why the AP is on hold until the reservations disappear. People May not be able to use their APs to make the reservation and get into the parks on the already paid for APs....


----------



## JayMunOne

starry_solo said:


> ok, I read on another site is that Shanghai DL is making people buy new tickets to get the reservations. So that may be why the AP is on hold until the reservations disappear. People May not be able to use their APs to make the reservation and get into the parks on the already paid for APs....


That's a fantastic point.

A really, really good way to resolve this, in three steps:

1. Extend the suspension of time for all WDW annual passes through the WDW park reservation period.

2. Allow WDW AP holders the ability to make reservations during the park reservation period, subject to WDW restrictions.

3. Subtract the number of park days used by a WDW AP holder during the park reservation period from the total number of days added to his or her WDW annual pass from March 16, 2020 to the end of the park reservation period.

Anyone have a direct line to Josh D'Amaro?


----------



## Kasey05

My AP expires 8/31/20, does that mean I will get the full amount of days the park was closed added?


----------



## DebbieB

starry_solo said:


> ok, I read on another site is that Shanghai DL is making people buy new tickets to get the reservations. So that may be why the AP is on hold until the reservations disappear. People May not be able to use their APs to make the reservation and get into the parks on the already paid for APs....



That’s not correct.  AP’s can be used for reservations.

https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/annual-pass-notice/


----------



## sara_s

randumb0 said:


> @GADisneyDad14 I agree. I just don't see them restarting everyone's AP when the parks are at limited capacity. Especially when you may not be able to obtain a reservation


This is what I've been fretting about (and driving my DH crazy with) for the past 24 hours. I really don't think the clock should start on AP until they can guarantee my admission. I would almost rather they didn't say anything and give the official word all at once.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Kasey05 said:


> My AP expires 8/31/20, does that mean I will get the full amount of days the park was closed added?



WDW will be closed close to 4 months so it looks like your AP will expire at the end of December.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Having trouble deciding what to do. 

I renewed my pass mid-March. Anybody have a clue what will likely be the refunded amount vs just extending? Probably will get a ton of thoughts since nobody knows for sure right now, but I am curious to see what others are doing.


----------



## emilymad

At first I was ok with the extension date since we could get a December trip in that we originally weren’t planning.  With all these changes I now want a refund of the entire unused portion of my pass.  I will call next week to see the options.  We are traveling in July to Orlando no matter what but now we are planing an entirely non Disney trip unless they come out with a big reversal on the policies which I doubt.


----------



## beercity

I figure it will be just about 4 months worth. Maybe a few days short of 4 months depending on how things go.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

beercity said:


> I figure it will be just about 4 months worth. Maybe a few days short of 4 months depending on how things go.



What would that be? Like $200-$300?


----------



## beercity

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> What would that be? Like $200-$300?


About 1/3 of whatever you paid.


----------



## Sandisw

If the refund is for 4 months, then if the pass was $1200, it would be around $400.

What is unknown right now is how they will treat the park reservation days...but, it will be 4 months minimum for any AP expiring after July 15th...which amounts to about 1/3 of the total price.

It is why I think we may see Disney allow people to stop the clock, and restart within a year from park opening instead of giving refunds since this is a much longer time than I think they thought when they offered refunds...of course, just my guess!


----------



## Momto2minniemice

I am unable to find this answer and hope someone can help me.....
When will AP have the expiration dates extended? Is this considered a “new” ticket? 
I am stressing cause as of now myAP will expire the day after we check in.
Yes we do have a reservation on site.


----------



## yulilin3

Momto2minniemice said:


> I am unable to find this answer and hope someone can help me.....
> When will AP have the expiration dates extended? Is this considered a “new” ticket?
> I am stressing cause as of now myAP will expire the day after we check in.
> Yes we do have a reservation on site.


Merged you to an existing thread.  No one knows the answer as Disney hasn't updated the info.


----------



## dlavender

Anyone get any clarification today?


----------



## OffToDWD

I just called and was told that as of right now, the # of days that the passes will be extended will be based on the # of days the parks are actually closed.  They will be considered open on 7/11.  They will not be taking the limited capacity into consideration.  And if you want the partial credit, they can't tell you the amount yet because it's done by another department.

The cast member I spoke to suggested making a decision on what option you want before the park officially reopens and before your annual pass gets extended.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

dlavender said:


> Anyone get any clarification today?


To answer my own question (halfway), here is the info I received from Disney today (bold is mine):

"Annual passes that were paid in full at the time of purchase are going to be extended out by the length of time that the closure period meant you weren't able to visit (in your case, March 16th to May 10th), once the parks reopen. *We currently don't know when exactly admission will resume for annual passholders who expired during the closure period.* For example, everyone who has an extension due may begin that extension on July 11th, or they may be staggered - we do not have that information yet. I bring it up just to highlight the fact that it has not been announced for sure that it will begin on July 11th!"

Me:
Okay, so we may not be "active" when the parks first reopen, but the specifics haven't been decided yet?

Them: "That is correct! Your extension very well may begin the day the Theme Parks begin to reopen on July 11th, because it hasn't been established that it won't be, it just hasn't been established that it will be, either! I don't mean to sound daunting, but just want to highlight that there has not been a decision made either way."


----------



## TCRAIG

Just got a good definition from Disney AP - my pass expires June 9.  If I don’t renew - my pass will be extended to Sept 2 which is the number of days between March 16 when they closed and my original expire date....if I renew - my pass will be extended with a new expiration date of Oct 2 which is the number of days between March 16 and July when the parks will open....assuming they use the July 11 open date.


----------



## Rash

TCRAIG said:


> Just got a good definition from Disney AP - my pass expires June 9.  If I don’t renew - my pass will be extended to Sept 2 which is the number of days between March 16 when they closed and my original expire date....if I renew - my pass will be extended with a new expiration date of Oct 2 which is the number of days between March 16 and July when the parks will open....assuming they use the July 11 open date.


I was told differently. My pass expired May 11. I was told my pass expiration date will be extended by the number of days between park closing on March 15 and the expiration date, and that extension would be from the park reopen date, not from the pass expiration. So my pass expiration will be extended by roughly two months after July 11, so early September.


----------



## Runnsally

I just called the pass holder line to get the prorated refund for two paid-in-full APs.  I was told that it is a "case-by-case decision" and that I would be called within the new several days by the "escalation team" to discuss my request.  Made it sound like I have to provide a reason why I want a refund in lieu of an AP extension.  Weird!


----------



## randumb0

Lets just all agree that at the moment no one knows, including CM's


----------



## shoreward

It sounds like different CMs have different understandings of how the AP extensions and “partial refunds” will work.  I am looking forward to being able to _read_ the actual terms and conditions on MDE or in a personal email (even though I never receive their email, no matter how often I’ve notified them), and not having to rely on a phone conversation with a CM.


----------



## Duck143

MusicalAstronaut said:


> To answer my own question (halfway), here is the info I received from Disney today (bold is mine):
> 
> "Annual passes that were paid in full at the time of purchase are going to be extended out by the length of time that the closure period meant you weren't able to visit (in your case, March 16th to May 10th), once the parks reopen. *We currently don't know when exactly admission will resume for annual passholders who expired during the closure period.* For example, everyone who has an extension due may begin that extension on July 11th, or they may be staggered - we do not have that information yet. I bring it up just to highlight the fact that it has not been announced for sure that it will begin on July 11th!"
> 
> Me:
> Okay, so we may not be "active" when the parks first reopen, but the specifics haven't been decided yet?
> 
> Them: "That is correct! Your extension very well may begin the day the Theme Parks begin to reopen on July 11th, because it hasn't been established that it won't be, it just hasn't been established that it will be, either! I don't mean to sound daunting, but just want to highlight that there has not been a decision made either way."


They haven't made any decisions.  At this point, we have NO idea how long the AP's will be extended.  Even the CM's giving input don't know.


----------



## deerh

So, our AP expires in October. So.. Does that mean the AP "resets" on July 11 (only 2 parks open) or July 15 (4 parks open)? OR..... Does it mean it will "reset" when reservations are no longer required to go to a park?

In all fairness, I feel it should be when you don't need reservations (as my AP is good 365 for Park hopping as well). But, I am not privy to Disney management and their inner workings...But that is my vote-do it like Shanghai is doing AP's currently...

DeerH


----------



## yulilin3

deerh said:


> So, our AP expires in October. So.. Does that mean the AP "resets" on July 11 (only 2 parks open) or July 15 (4 parks open)? OR..... Does it mean it will "reset" when reservations are no longer required to go to a park?
> 
> In all fairness, I feel it should be when you don't need reservations (as my AP is good 365 for Park hopping as well). But, I am not privy to Disney management and their inner workings...But that is my vote-do it like Shanghai is doing AP's currently...
> 
> DeerH


save this link https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
this is the link where all aps need to go. I visit this page everyday, this is where they will post their info. Calling right now is useless as it is the same info as is in this link

All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. 

that means either 11 or 15
unless they change it, they haven't so as of now that's what we got


----------



## Runnsally

yulilin3 said:


> save this link https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
> this is the link where all aps need to go. I visit this page everyday, this is where they will post their info. Calling right now is useless as it is the same info as is in this link
> 
> All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.
> 
> that means either 11 or 15
> unless they change it, they haven't so as of now that's what we got


In fairness, the linked page does instruct you to call the Passholder line for a refund.  If they’re not prepared to field those calls yet I totally get it, but WDW should amend the message to reflect that.


----------



## yulilin3

Runnsally said:


> In fairness, the linked page does instruct you to call the Passholder line for a refund.  If they’re not prepared to field those calls yet I totally get it, but WDW should amend the message to reflect that.


agreed


----------



## brewhome

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I donno - Shanghai opened in a limited capacity phase which required advanced reservations even from APs - what they formally call the "Advanced Reservation Period."  They are continuing to extend AP expiration dates until the end of the Advanced Reservation Period there.  Certainly no guarantees they do that here, but that seems to be a distinct possibility.



My AP expires on 1/11/20, so if I take the extension it will already push into May.  If they decide to extend for the Advanced Reservation Period too, that will be a huge benefit to me!  Fingers crossed they will do that. (I’m not a FL local but I‘ve been traveling to WDW a couple of times per year.)



mommy2mrb said:


> Had thought about taking refund on my AP, expires 1/13/2021 but since the parks have been closed for so long going to extend and we will get a bonus trip in during my DD college spring break.



Same for me (see above)... we were supposed to go to F&G but we moved our trip to October... this will be incentive for us to try again next spring!



JayMunOne said:


> I agree with you. I'm sure there's a ton of annual passholders that live further than a day trip away that have to plan out their trips. I'm not alone in this, I'm sure I'm not.
> 
> Follow with me here a second. I live a thousand miles away and have a platinum plus annual pass. The email I received from Disney this morning states that my AP does not guarantee park admission, reservations can not be made MORE THAN SEVEN days prior to the proposed date of entry into the park, and only a certain number of days may be reserved at one time.
> 
> So, if I'm not staying in a resort hotel, and I have my own place two minutes from the parks, I can't plan a thousand mile trip to Florida with any type of guarantee that I'm going to get into ANY park, let alone park hopping and all those other "perks" I paid for with the pass. That pretty much makes my $1200 platinum plus annual pass unusable to me during the park reservation period.



I got an AP Email too and it said nothing about reservations not being made more than seven days in advance... where did you see this?  Why would we get different versions of the AP email?


----------



## davidl81

I am having an interesting dilemma that maybe some of you may have insight to.  We have Gold APs that expire June 23.  We had a trip planned for June 10th but was canceled due to park closures.  So once they announced the parks were opening on the 11th we went ahead and booked DVC rooms for like July 21-26 since I know my passes will be extended.  Now the question becomes about this reservation system.  I guess technically I do not have park tickets right now for the time I want to go, so I have no idea if I will be able to actually reserve a park or not using this system.  I guess best thing I can do is call Disney tomorrow, but I doubt they have an answer.  I don’t really care what day I go to what park, I just want to be able to go to a park each day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Duck143 said:


> They haven't made any decisions.  At this point, we have NO idea how long the AP's will be extended.  Even the CM's giving input don't know.


I wasn’t asking about how long they would be extended, I just wanted to make sure mine would be since it’s expired. I think the how long is simple - the days you missed out on. That’s the most fair way to do it. No point in giving me “bonus” weeks on my pass.


----------



## uccats97

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I can't speak to what a phone CM tells you, but Disney's published info on their website is pretty clear:
> 
> *All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.*
> _*
> Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.
> 
> For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.
> 
> Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.
> *_
> *Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.*


My pass expired 4/28. I should still get the days added to my pass during the closure and the renewal window extension. However, my AP disappeared from My Disney Experience. Now I’m not sure what is going on, and I’m a little concerned calling won’t give me any answers either. This is all such a mess, and I truly feel for all the CMs trying to sort through so many unique situations.


----------



## Gilmourk

Similar situation here. Our APs expired May 5/8th, and we had a trip cancelled for the end of April. We rebooked our trip for July 26-31 after I confirmed the passes would be extended, but I, too, do not have active tickets. We’re booked at the Swan and my dining plans are cancelled. Worried about getting passed over for park reservations! I’ve contacted several times, but no one knows when the expirations will be updated. All of this feels so last minute, it’s stressing me out!


----------



## lovethattink

I called yesterday because my son’s pass expired May 20 and ours expire in July before the parks open. I asked how that will work with passes and park reservations. The cm said the passes will be extended even if they’ve expired. Hopefully, it will be in time!


----------



## yulilin3

davidl81 said:


> I am having an interesting dilemma that maybe some of you may have insight to.  We have Gold APs that expire June 23.  We had a trip planned for June 10th but was canceled due to park closures.  So once they announced the parks were opening on the 11th we went ahead and booked DVC rooms for like July 21-26 since I know my passes will be extended.  Now the question becomes about this reservation system.  I guess technically I do not have park tickets right now for the time I want to go, so I have no idea if I will be able to actually reserve a park or not using this system.  I guess best thing I can do is call Disney tomorrow, but I doubt they have an answer.  I don’t really care what day I go to what park, I just want to be able to go to a park each day.


Merged you to ask existing thread on extension.  Whatever language it's on the disney website is what the phone cm will tell you.  Check the site everyday to see when that update the info.  Im in the same situation as well


----------



## hertamaniac

I'm still confused about the partial refund option.  Since we are weekday AP holders, will they calculate the # of usable AP days (e.g. remove the blackout days) to come up with a "daily" rate?  Once they have the # of possible days of use, then they could use this "daily" rate to calculate the AP value lost.  Still in a holding pattern for that mysterious phone call from Disney to confirm our option.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> I'm still confused about the partial refund option.  Since we are weekday AP holders, will they calculate the # of usable AP days (e.g. remove the blackout days) to come up with a "daily" rate?  Once they have the # of possible days of use, then they could use this "daily" rate to calculate the AP value lost.  Still in a holding pattern for that mysterious phone call from Disney to confirm our option.


Yes that's what it was explained to me yesterday.  They will extend or refund only the number of days of your ap depending on which one you have.  So a gold,  with the April b/o dates instead of being the whole month of April it'll be the number of days that ap would've been usable


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

yulilin3 said:


> Yes that's what it was explained to me yesterday.  They will extend or refund only the number of days of your ap depending on which one you have.  So a gold,  with the April b/o dates instead of being the whole month of April it'll be the number of days that ap would've been usable


So silver won’t get the june July time added in


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> So silver won’t get the june July time added in


exactly, whatever number of eligible days your specific AP has, will be added when they reopen. They have not said if that would be July 11 or 15


----------



## Bayoumomof3

uccats97 said:


> My pass expired 4/28. I should still get the days added to my pass during the closure and the renewal window extension. However, my AP disappeared from My Disney Experience. Now I’m not sure what is going on, and I’m a little concerned calling won’t give me any answers either. This is all such a mess, and I truly feel for all the CMs trying to sort through so many unique situations.


I am in the same boat. Passes expired April 13, they are no longer showing up in my Disney experience. I have a trip planned for Aug 2-7. CM I spoke to said APs have to be individually adjusted in each persons account, with reduced personnel, it will just take time to get it done. And then they still have to figure out I guess when the clock starts, etc. hope they get it together soon!


----------



## Duck143

uccats97 said:


> My pass expired 4/28. I should still get the days added to my pass during the closure and the renewal window extension. However, my AP disappeared from My Disney Experience. Now I’m not sure what is going on, and I’m a little concerned calling won’t give me any answers either. This is all such a mess, and I truly feel for all the CMs trying to sort through so many unique situations.


I did online chat and asked about our expired passes because ours can't be seen either.  She said she could still see them on her end and they would be extended (at some point).


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> exactly, whatever number of eligible days your specific AP has, will be added when they reopen. They have not said if that would be July 11 or 15


Do you know how many days the April blackout was for Gold?  Or can you guestimate how many days gold holders, who are not expiring during the closure period, will be extended for?


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> Do you know how many days the April blackout was for Gold?  Or can you guestimate how many days gold holders, who are not expiring during the closure period, will be extended for?


here are the gold block out dates

April 4-17, 2020
December 18-31, 2020
January 1-2, 2021
here's silver

April 4-17, 2020
June 1-30, 2020
July 1-31, 2020
August 1-6, 2020
December 18-31, 2020
January 1-2, 2021


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> here are the gold block out dates
> 
> April 4-17, 2020
> December 18-31, 2020
> January 1-2, 2021
> here's silver
> 
> April 4-17, 2020
> June 1-30, 2020
> July 1-31, 2020
> August 1-6, 2020
> December 18-31, 2020
> January 1-2, 2021


Thanks, I was just coming to update my question, but you beat me to it. I realized I was having a brain cramp, and gold only had 1 blackout during the closure, which I had already included.  Geez, my mind is fried.  Sorry!!!  So I calculate 103 days for Gold?


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> Thanks, I was just coming to update my question, but you beat me to it. I realized I was having a brain cramp, and gold only had 1 blackout during the closure, which I had already included.  Geez, my mind is fried.  Sorry!!!  So I calculate 103 days for Gold?


sounds about right


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> sounds about right


Thanks, glad I am on the right page, or darn close.  I found all days I needed yesterday DVC to make sure I am within the end range of 103 days, so that no matter what they decide to do I will be good.
I will take 2 extensions and 1 refund, since only two of us will be going in December.


----------



## Rxdr2013

I forgot about the gold blockout in april. And I am gold haha!


----------



## Debbru

hertamaniac said:


> I'm still confused about the partial refund option.  Since we are weekday AP holders, will they calculate the # of usable AP days (e.g. remove the blackout days) to come up with a "daily" rate?  Once they have the # of possible days of use, then they could use this "daily" rate to calculate the AP value lost.  Still in a holding pattern for that mysterious phone call from Disney to confirm our option.


We are also weekday AP holders.  I calculated the eligible days as 45.  Our problem comes in with the fact that our passes expire 12/12/20.  So when they add the 45 days on, will it be 45 weekdays (around the 2 week Christmas blackout) effectively giving us an 11 week extention (5 days week/9 weeks around that 2 week blackout).  It seems that if they are disallowing the weekends & blackout days during the park closure, they then have to extend us by the same criteria.


----------



## davidl81

So I talked to a CM today and really they don't know how it's going to work out.  They know the AP's will get extended, but specific number of days are not really know etc.  Also they don't know about the park reservation system.  They do not have a go live date for that, and they also do not know if the AP's will be extended before the go live date.  They also don't know what will need to be linked to your account to make a reservation.  Will just a resort booking work, will you need active tickets etc.

But overall Disney is smart, they know that ballpark 25% of all APs will have expired during their closure period and if they open up AP booking reservations without adjusting those pass holders expiration dates would be a nightmare, so I just will assume they will get it all fixed.


----------



## zumfelde

I thought Disney did not stop the clock on the AP extension when they opened in Shanghai because of the reservations needed. I think it will be very bad if Disney starts the clock at WDW on July 11 or 15.


----------



## etapi

Debbru said:


> We are also weekday AP holders. I calculated the eligible days as 45. Our problem comes in with the fact that our passes expire 12/12/20. So when they add the 45 days on, will it be 45 weekdays (around the 2 week Christmas blackout) effectively giving us an 11 week extention (5 days week/9 weeks around that 2 week blackout).


So you would stand to lose 24 usable days if they were to instead extend your AP by 45 calendar days to 1/26/21? 



Debbru said:


> It seems that if they are disallowing the weekends & blackout days during the park closure, they then have to extend us by the same criteria.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## randumb0

At this point everyone should just wait until there is official word from Disney. This includes those that paid in full, monthly, gold, platinum, vibranium and aluminum passholders. We all have unique situations but anything about how it will be handled at this point is speculation


----------



## tjm236

Does anyone know if the decision for a partial refund for the days closed is a final decision?  We've requested the refund because we wouldn't get back during the extension period based on a 7/11 reopen date.  Now I'm wondering if the extension will potentially be longer if they take into account the limitations when parks open like Shanghai is doing.  If the extension ends up being longer and we could squeeze another trip in, I'd hate to be locked into the refund.


----------



## yulilin3

I very rarely merge threads this far down the line but we had 2 threads with the same questions, and I would answer one and then the other one would have the same questions.
So both AP extensions/refund threads have been merged
I will also edit the title to reflect when Disney gives us information
As of right now what you read on the WDW site is what it is, if you call the CM will just read from the site and he/she might indulge in some speculation, which, for the intent of purposes of this thread is not helpful
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## Momto2minniemice

Looking forward to opening the Dis and seeing that there is AP with extensions! My trip starts the day out passes expire. So hope it happens so I can make Park reservations!


----------



## RangerPooh

tjm236 said:


> Does anyone know if the decision for a partial refund for the days closed is a final decision?  We've requested the refund because we wouldn't get back during the extension period based on a 7/11 reopen date.  Now I'm wondering if the extension will potentially be longer if they take into account the limitations when parks open like Shanghai is doing.  If the extension ends up being longer and we could squeeze another trip in, I'd hate to be locked into the refund.



This is a good question. We put in a request for refund but are now thinking that perhaps we'd benefit more from the extension.


----------



## disneydentist

We were told earlier this week, repeatedly, that once they click "refund" on your account the decision cannot be changed.  As always with Disney, your mileage may vary.


----------



## courtney1188

We've been holding off an making a decision because I'm still hoping for an alternate option - we'll see what happens, I guess.


----------



## epcotty

If you're on the fence, you should try to get a cancellation refund if possible.  Explain your case as well as you can.  Otherwise you might be disappointed


----------



## Runnsally

epcotty said:


> If you're on the fence, you should try to get a cancellation refund if possible.  Explain your case as well as you can.  Otherwise you might be disappointed


From everything that read so far, refund is an option for every AP and case plead not required. 

One delay in refunds may be WDW’s need to determine the new start date for annual passes in order to determine the correct refund amount.


----------



## CanucksRock

I'm stuck in the wait and see category. My AP expires July 1. Last trip was planned for April. I would love to get that last trip in, but so many unknowns - including will Canada let me out   I'm going to decide once they announce how everything will work , hoping they will still allow a decision to be made on refund at the time. They never put a drop dead call by date on the website, so...I haven't called.


----------



## Eastern

RangerPooh said:


> This is a good question. We put in a request for refund but are now thinking that perhaps we'd benefit more from the extension.





tjm236 said:


> Does anyone know if the decision for a partial refund for the days closed is a final decision?  We've requested the refund because we wouldn't get back during the extension period based on a 7/11 reopen date.  Now I'm wondering if the extension will potentially be longer if they take into account the limitations when parks open like Shanghai is doing.  If the extension ends up being longer and we could squeeze another trip in, I'd hate to be locked into the refund.


I called about this the other day (I got the website helpline). I was told that once you request a refund, your decision cannot be changed. I did challenge this answer, because if they are going to extend further, a lot of people would make (or would have made) a different decision. She gave me another phone number to call for APs 888 701 4100 Option #3 but I have not called yet.


----------



## Live4travel

I don't think the blackout dates during the shutdown should be factored at all in counting AP extension days because an AP still has usable perks on those blackout days like discounts on the hotels, restaurants, shops and certain tours/events. Even if you can not enter a park on a blackout date you can still use the annual pass benefits in other ways. If an AP is not expired and the park was closed for say 110 days, just extend the pass for 110 days as future blackout dates would still be in effect.


----------



## DLM1980

Has anyone gotten any information on renewals of passes during the shutdown?

I already choose to have my AP extended the number of days the park is closed. 
My current expiration date is 7/29/2020
I'm currently on a payment plan that has payments suspended
The MDE App is telling me my pass is available to renew NOW

Obviously I want to save the most amount of money I possibly can and my gut is telling me Ticket Price Increases will be coming, when I don't know (but also whose gonna pay more and get less), but I'd like to save that 15% on the cheaper price than the more expensive price 

I read a comment on a FB group post (think it was Chip n Dale) that even though the pass may have its expiration date extended the option to renew is only the current time for renewal window.   I don't know that I should put much faith in said comment but it got me thinking, so I called guest services tonight and the guy was surprised the app was letting me renew now but suggested I talk to member payment service (but they are closed) cause we both brought up some good questions

if I renew now on a new payment plan do the payments start the second they start accepting payments and I'm running 2 plans simultaneously (meaning my new plan is paid off before the new pass actually expires), or does the renewal plan payments start after the extension of the original plan ends (meaning new plan payments end the same time the new pass expires)?

For all I know I can't even continue with the renewal process, I'm one CCV code , Review and Sign Agreements button, and Purchase button away from completing the process but I thought I would ask here so I don't have to wait on hold with payment plan member services tomorrow


----------



## randumb0

DLM1980 said:


> I read a comment on a FB group post (think it was Chip n Dale) that even though the pass may have its expiration date extended the option to renew is only the current time for renewal window.   I don't know that I should put much faith in said comment but it got me thinking, so I called guest services tonight and the guy was surprised the app was letting me renew now but suggested I talk to member payment service (but they are closed) cause we both brought up some good questions



This is directly from Disney. No one will know anything else until further information is released


All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.
Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.
For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled. Once your payments are completed, you will still have the extra days as provided above.


----------



## tjm236

Eastern said:


> I called about this the other day (I got the website helpline). I was told that once you request a refund, your decision cannot be changed. I did challenge this answer, because if they are going to extend further, a lot of people would make (or would have made) a different decision. She gave me another phone number to call for APs 888 701 4100 Option #3 but I have not called yet.



Per the Disney website, it states "All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the *number of days the parks are closed.*"  We made our decision based on this.  If they change the rules and extend the passes further, how can they not let you change your decision based on the new policy?  I'll be curious to see how this plays out.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Shouldn't the extension be for about 114 days?


----------



## Eastern

tjm236 said:


> Per the Disney website, it states "All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the *number of days the parks are closed.*"  We made our decision based on this.  If they change the rules and extend the passes further, how can they not let you change your decision based on the new policy?  I'll be curious to see how this plays out.


That's exactly what I said to her. I said that I had been hearing the passes may be extended while park reservations are in effect,. which would be a longer extension, and she basically said 'you made your decision'.

I didn't want to waste my time calling while things are still up in the air but if they did extend further I would call again.


----------



## monroe18

I have a Platinum AP that expires June 9, 2020. I logged in today and clicked on "show eligible dates" and the calendar shows green days all the way through June 2021. I have no idea if this is normal or not, I've never clicked on that since I don't have blackout dates. Anyone know?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

that's the normal general calander


----------



## courtney1188

monroe18 said:


> I have a Platinum AP that expires June 9, 2020. I logged in today and clicked on "show eligible dates" and the calendar shows green days all the way through June 2021. I have no idea if this is normal or not, I've never clicked on that since I don't have blackout dates. Anyone know?


Yeah, that’s just the regular calendar - it’s not specific to your AP’s expiration date.


----------



## vinotinto

So, please check my Math:

The last day that Disney was open was March 16. So, if we calculate the number of days from March 17 through July 11 (including March 17, but not including July 11), we get 116 days.

If you have a Platinum pass, you should be able to add 116 days to your expiration date, correct?

And no rumors yet of anyone's pass being extended yet?


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> So, please check my Math:
> 
> The last day that Disney was open was March 16. So, if we calculate the number of days from March 17 through July 11 (including March 17, but not including July 11), we get 116 days.
> 
> If you have a Platinum pass, you should be able to add 116 days to your expiration date, correct?
> 
> And no rumors yet of anyone's pass being extended yet?


start at March 16th. The parks were opened until the 15th


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> start at March 16th. The parks were opened until the 15th


Thank you! So, it would be 117 days.


----------



## yulilin3

not to add salt to the wound and off topic but Universal is killing it in the costumer service department to their APs. As soon as they announced reopening dates we could call and get the exact date of extensions and today they have come out with a buttload of perks, free upgrade to preferred parking, a free refillable mug, separate entrances for security and parks, 30 min extra at VB in the mornings, magnets and buttons, alongside their regular discounts on food and merch


----------



## hertamaniac

Live4travel said:


> I don't think the blackout dates during the shutdown should be factored at all in counting AP extension days because an AP still has usable perks on those blackout days like discounts on the hotels, restaurants, shops and certain tours/events. Even if you can not enter a park on a blackout date you can still use the annual pass benefits in other ways. If an AP is not expired and the park was closed for say 110 days, just extend the pass for 110 days as future blackout dates would still be in effect.



Excellent point(s)!  I never really thought about the ancillary benefits on non-park, blackout days.


----------



## Cliffside

Tried to look through the thread but might of missed this. I have a Gold AP that expired 4/29. I have a trip planned for September and was planning to renew but now I am not so sure. Prior to the opening announcement I was able to see my AP in MDE. Now I can’t. Does anyone know why? Or how I would go about either renewing or getting money back from my missed days?


----------



## vinotinto

Cliffside said:


> Tried to look through the thread but might of missed this. I have a Gold AP that expired 4/29. I have a trip planned for September and was planning to renew but now I am not so sure. Prior to the opening announcement I was able to see my AP in MDE. Now I can’t. Does anyone know why? Or how I would go about either renewing or getting money back from my missed days?


It appears you can only “see” your AP up to 30 days after expiration, i.e., during the renewal period. Mine expired on March 31st and I stopped being able to “see” it in MDE about a month after it expired.


----------



## MeridaAnn

tjm236 said:


> Per the Disney website, it states "All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the *number of days the parks are closed.*"  We made our decision based on this.  If they change the rules and extend the passes further, how can they not let you change your decision based on the new policy?  I'll be curious to see how this plays out.



I would think it would be in Disney's best interest to try to get as many people to extend as possible so that they don't have to give money back that they already have. It would also make sense for them to wait to even record which option people want until all the details are out and then can send a formal request to select your option, but they instead allowed some people to start making their choice before the details were known and now the waters are getting muddied.

If their computer system won't allow them to change what they entered before and they don't want the confusion of multiple entries, they just need to be more clear about that in their wording. But Disney is really bad at communication. (I keep remembering being stuck in the gondolas the week they opened - yes, I was one of the ones up there - with just the repeating recorded message that we were experiencing a "temporary delay". Disney does not seem to have learned their lesson about how saying nothing or only giving limited information increases stress... :/ )


----------



## SarahC97

So, when they say "active" APs will be extended, do they mean that AP that were active at any point during the closure period? Mine expires on 7/8 and I have a trip reserved for 7/27 -- I'm assuming when the parks reopen on the 11th that the expiration date will be corrected to reflect the number of days the parks were closed? I'm just nervous something is going to get messed up...


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> So, when they say "active" APs will be extended, do they mean that AP that were active at any point during the closure period? Mine expires on 7/8 and I have a trip reserved for 7/27 -- I'm assuming when the parks reopen on the 11th that the expiration date will be corrected to reflect the number of days the parks were closed? I'm just nervous something is going to get messed up...


another term they have not cleared up.


----------



## sheilafri

Shellibelli135 said:


> I'm in the same boat - our AP should have expired July 4th, but we now have a room July 15th- 19th. I was only able to book FP for myself, since I had an unused never expires ticket from back in the day. I'm hoping the times will still be available when my husband's pass is extended.
> 
> All this all assumes that FP will matter when it comes to the reservation system.


If FPs are still being used for your trip stop by guest services on your way into the park and ask them to add a FP to your husband‘s account for the same time as yours. We had a paper ticket for our son and couldn’t use it to make FP reservations ahead of time but a phone CM said to use guest services to add his at the park and they were happy to do it. Now with all the upheaval, maybe that will change and maybe too long a wait at GS?


----------



## sara_s

yulilin3 said:


> not to add salt to the wound and off topic but Universal is killing it in the costumer service department to their APs. As soon as they announced reopening dates we could call and get the exact date of extensions and today they have come out with a buttload of perks, free upgrade to preferred parking, a free refillable mug, separate entrances for security and parks, 30 min extra at VB in the mornings, magnets and buttons, alongside their regular discounts on food and merch


I sure hope Disney comes with it!


----------



## grubens

Has Disney announced yet whether the extension/credit for annual passes will stop as of July 11?  Put another way, is it now official that annual pass holders will have their passes extended by 117 days (March 16 - July 10)?


----------



## lanejudy

Sorry, no official word yet.


----------



## yulilin3

grubens said:


> Has Disney announced yet whether the extension/credit for annual passes will stop as of July 11?  Put another way, is the is it now official that annual pass holders will have their passes extended by 117 days (March 16 - July 10)?


merged you to the existing thread


----------



## Rash

grubens said:


> Has Disney announced yet whether the extension/credit for annual passes will stop as of July 11?  Put another way, is it now official that annual pass holders will have their passes extended by 117 days (March 16 - July 10)?


I was told that if your annual pass expired during the closure, then your pass would be extended by the number of days the parks were closed up until your expiration date, not up until July 11. So July 11 would only apply to those whose pass expired after that date.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Rash said:


> I was told that if your annual pass expired during the closure, then your pass would be extended by the number of days the parks were closed up until your expiration date, not up until July 11. So July 11 would only apply to those whose pass expired after that date.


Same with the silver not getting June and July to equal the days you paid for


----------



## sheilafri

Rash said:


> I was told that if your annual pass expired during the closure, then your pass would be extended by the number of days the parks were closed up until your expiration date, not up until July 11. So July 11 would only apply to those whose pass expired after that date.


So if you had 30 days left on your AP, you would have 30 days after reopening to use your pass?  Sounds like if it extends into block out dates for your pass type, well, too bad?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Yep, you only get the number of days you paid for excluding blockout dates


----------



## courtney1188

I'm kind of baffled by the confusion about how many days passes will be extended by. It's very simple - count out how many days you should have had access to the park, but they were closed. That means you don't count out days that you were blocked out, days your pass would have been expired, etc. Just days when your AP was active and good to get into the park, but they were closed - add all those days up.

Then. once they reopen and start the clock for passholders (jury is still out on when that will happen with reservations and whatnot, but we'll find out eventually), you add that number of days you came up with to your pass - and again, you're skipping counting block out days since you still don't have access then. So if you have a silver pass, those days don't start being added until August 7, when your block out expires. You are getting the same exact number of days in the park - you just have to do the math.

And I know this doesn't work for some of us with medical issues or who live far away - I'm just talking about the confusion about how the math works. It's way more simple than people are making it out to be.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

courtney1188 said:


> I'm kind of baffled by the confusion about how many days passes will be extended by. It's very simple - count out how many days you should have had access to the park, but they were closed. That means you don't count out days that you were blocked out, days your pass would have been expired, etc. Just days when your AP was active and good to get into the park, but they were closed - add all those days up.
> 
> Then. once they reopen and start the clock for passholders (jury is still out on when that will happen with reservations and whatnot, but we'll find out eventually), you add that number of days you came up with to your pass - and again, you're skipping counting block out days since you still don't have access then. So if you have a silver pass, those days don't start being added until August 7, when your block out expires. You are getting the same exact number of days in the park - you just have to do the math.
> 
> And I know this doesn't work for some of us with medical issues or who live far away - I'm just talking about the confusion about how the math works. It's way more simple than people are making it out to be.


As in getter added the time between March 16 and may 31st


----------



## sheilafri

courtney1188 said:


> I'm kind of baffled by the confusion about how many days passes will be extended by. It's very simple - count out how many days you should have had access to the park, but they were closed. That means you don't count out days that you were blocked out, days your pass would have been expired, etc. Just days when your AP was active and good to get into the park, but they were closed - add all those days up.
> 
> Then. once they reopen and start the clock for passholders (jury is still out on when that will happen with reservations and whatnot, but we'll find out eventually), you add that number of days you came up with to your pass - and again, you're skipping counting block out days since you still don't have access then. So if you have a silver pass, those days don't start being added until August 7, when your block out expires. You are getting the same exact number of days in the park - you just have to do the math.
> 
> And I know this doesn't work for some of us with medical issues or who live far away - I'm just talking about the confusion about how the math works. It's way more simple than people are making it out to be.


That is the most cogent explanation I’ve seen.  I just didn’t know if they would go to the trouble of figuring out the math for each pass type for each expiration date.  Shouldn’t really be that difficult to do with computers, though. 
Next the issue will be the re-opening day used—whether the first day of operations despite limited parks, attractions, amenities or some future threshold of services available.


----------



## Disneyhanna

Hmmm. I was team extension earlier on, when I was more optimistic about fall/winter trips. If we get an extension from the time the parks were closed in March-July, that would put my extension through late March. I've already cancelled my July trip and would be interested in a trip later this year if things seem relatively safe, but if only DVC resorts are open without discounts, then that is just not in the cards for me. The AP room discounts were an extra ~10% on top of regular room discounts, so no discount at all is a big loss for me.

Now, all I'm really hoping for is that Marathon Weekend will still happen. If that gets cancelled I probably will cancel since the timing is poor with my work schedule. So even with an extension, I'm only partially hopefully about one more (short) trip. A partial refund might be similar to the cost of just buying tickets for Marathon Weekend. If they refund even more days past July 11, then the partial refund would probably make even more sense for me.

Of course the dream would be to just get a pro-rated refund on my entire AP since the parks closed in March, but that is wishful thinking. I'd be perfectly happy if they "stopped the clock" and allowed us to restart our APs when we wanted, but again probably wishful thinking.

I'm very lucky I squeezed in a second trip on my AP before things went crazy, so I pretty much broke even already. But since I was originally planning on 4-5 trips and timed my AP around my work schedule, this definitely has thrown me for a loop. We shall see what happens...


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> not to add salt to the wound and off topic but Universal is killing it in the costumer service department to their APs. As soon as they announced reopening dates we could call and get the exact date of extensions and today they have come out with a buttload of perks, free upgrade to preferred parking, a free refillable mug, separate entrances for security and parks, 30 min extra at VB in the mornings, magnets and buttons, alongside their regular discounts on food and merch



Wait, we get a refillable mug?!?!  crud, missed that


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Wait, we get a refillable mug?!?!  crud, missed that


One day use


----------



## TLSnell1981

courtney1188 said:


> I'm kind of baffled by the confusion about how many days passes will be extended by. It's very simple - count out how many days you should have had access to the park, but they were closed. That means you don't count out days that you were blocked out, days your pass would have been expired, etc. Just days when your AP was active and good to get into the park, but they were closed - add all those days up.
> 
> Then. once they reopen and start the clock for passholders (jury is still out on when that will happen with reservations and whatnot, but we'll find out eventually), you add that number of days you came up with to your pass - and again, you're skipping counting block out days since you still don't have access then. So if you have a silver pass, those days don't start being added until August 7, when your block out expires. You are getting the same exact number of days in the park - you just have to do the math.
> 
> And I know this doesn't work for some of us with medical issues or who live far away - I'm just talking about the confusion about how the math works. It's way more simple than people are making it out to be.


Except I was told no one is really sure yet IF that's how it will work. I started calling first thing this morning. I immediately got through and the call dropped.  I finally was able to speak with a CM late this afternoon after an hour on hold. They were very nice but had no info except the "No" list. No FP, No Extra Magic Hours, No characters, etc. I'm mildly surprised Disney is so far behind the curve.


----------



## cdurham1

Sorry, this has probably been answered several times, but I can't find it.

When is the deadline for making a refund vs extension decision?

My AP expires 9/3.  So, I would get extended into January I guess.  But now the family has decided we may end up having to wait till after that (for various reasons, one being just wanting to wait until things were back to normal). 

I would like to wait until the last minute to have to make that extension vs refund decision.


----------



## yulilin3

cdurham1 said:


> Sorry, this has probably been answered several times, but I can't find it.
> 
> When is the deadline for making a refund vs extension decision?
> 
> My AP expires 9/3.  So, I would get extended into January I guess.  But now the family has decided we may end up having to wait till after that (for various reasons, one being just wanting to wait until things were back to normal).
> 
> I would like to wait until the last minute to have to make that extension vs refund decision.


nothing has been reported by Disney but some people that seem ïn the know¨over on the news and rumor thread have said to do it as soon as you can. The thinking is that once the reservation system opens you will need to have everything set. If you are on the monthly payment plan call 888 701 4100


----------



## TLSnell1981

yulilin3 said:


> nothing has been reported by Disney but some people that seem ïn the know¨over on the news and rumor thread have said to do it as soon as you can. The thinking is that once the reservation system opens you will need to have everything set. If you are on the monthly payment plan call 888 701 4100


But guests are unable to extend passes at this time.  Mine expired last month and Shows expired.  I'm unable to do ANYTHING except renew it.


----------



## yulilin3

TLSnell1981 said:


> But guests are unable to extend passes at this time.  Mine expired last month and Shows expired.  I'm unable to do ANYTHING except renew it.


yes, what I´m saying is people need to call and let them know that they are choosing the extension and they will put a note on the ap


----------



## dnw25

saturday evening I was told by disney that the extension is for almost 4 months.  Agent said exact date of park closure.  

I am miffed, of course, we have resort reservations and platinum pass.  No guaranteed admission during our August trip and can't park hop.  Why would the extension not be longer?


----------



## yulilin3

dnw25 said:


> saturday evening I was told by disney that the extension is for almost 4 months.  Agent said exact date of park closure.
> 
> I am miffed, of course, we have resort reservations and platinum pass.  No guaranteed admission during our August trip and can't park hop.  Why would the extension not be longer?


The parks closed March 15th and they are reopening July 11, that's 4 months, why would it be longer?


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> yes, what I´m saying is people need to call and let them know that they are choosing the extension and they will put a note on the ap


That would be incredibly unfair to expect everyone to make that decision before they even announce what the extension dates are.


----------



## MeridaAnn

yulilin3 said:


> The parks closed March 15th and they are reopening July 11, that's 4 months, why would it be longer?



Because it was longer than the initial closure in Shanghai, the only other Disney park that we have for reference. They're extending for the length of the reservation period as well for those passholders, so unless Disney has explicitly said that they will not be following that model at WDW, we still can't be sure either way. And the exact timing will absolutely influence what option some people choose to take.

Universal also added extra time to their extensions, so, again, there is precedent for extra time and we need to have details confirmed before we can make our decision properly.


----------



## dnw25

yulilin3 said:


> The parks closed March 15th and they are reopening July 11, that's 4 months, why would it be longer?


because I want to get in.  Between a resort reservation and a platinum pass with no blackout dates.  I want to know I can get into the parks.  If I can only get in half of the days of my trip, I want an extension.  I get everyone needs to be able to get into the parks and they need to limit.  Just extend my AP a few days then.  Flying from out of state.  I can't just drop in when I can snag an opening.


----------



## zumfelde

yulilin3 said:


> The parks closed March 15th and they are reopening July 11, that's 4 months, why would it be longer?


Because in Shanghai they did not start the clock during the reservation period


----------



## yulilin3

I m just the messenger, not sure why everyone is so upset, they haven't announced anything. Again, never expect anything than what you paid for. SDL might have done things one way doesn't mean WDW will do the same, or they might extend longer, we don't know.
Everyone getting upset before things are announced is a waste of energy in my opinion


----------



## yulilin3

By the by, Universal is winning this whole reopening. Been on the reservation page for Sea World since 10am and the page is completely glitched, I expect same if not worse problems when Disney releases their reservation system page


----------



## dnw25

yulilin3 said:


> I m just the messenger, not sure why everyone is so upset, they haven't announced anything. Again, never expect anything than what you paid for. SDL might have done things one way doesn't mean WDW will do the same, or they might extend longer, we don't know.
> Everyone getting upset before things are announced is a waste of energy in my opinion


agree but it does impact whether we get a partial refund and if there is a timeline for that....

paying over a $1000 per person for tickets is a lot when you only are able to make it there a few times a year top


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> By the by, Universal is winning this whole reopening. Been on the reservation page for Sea World since 10am and the page is completely glitched, I expect same if not worse problems when Disney releases their reservation system page


How is Universal limiting the number of visitors on a given day?  Or are they?


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> I m just the messenger, not sure why everyone is so upset, they haven't announced anything. Again, never expect anything than what you paid for. SDL might have done things one way doesn't mean WDW will do the same, or they might extend longer, we don't know.
> Everyone getting upset before things are announced is a waste of energy in my opinion


I am not upset at all, if they only extend the 4 months.  But you suggested above that we have to choose extension or refund, before they make an announcement, that will upset me.  Then you suggest not to get upset before they make an announcement LOL.


----------



## yulilin3

KristinU said:


> How is Universal limiting the number of visitors on a given day?  Or are they?


they have a capacity but have not reached it yet. No reservations required. I don't know why SW would go the reservation route, I doubt they will hit capacity now either


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> I am not upset at all, if they only extend the 4 months.  But you suggested above that we have to choose extension or refund, before they make an announcement, that will upset me.  Then you suggest not to get upset before they make an announcement LOL.


I am not suggesting anything, this is what people on the news and rumor board that are "in the know" have said.
You don't need to call and decide now, I'm just saying that if you don't you MIGHT be out of luck all together.
We don't know when they will announce a deadline to pick'We don't know when the reservation system will open
We don't know IF the reservation system will open same day as the day you have to pick

I covered my bases and back in April I called and put a note in my reservation that I wanted it extended because it works for me
Check the math for the actual closing times (4 months) if that doesn't work for you then I'm assuming you are leaning toward refund. Don't expect anything more


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> I am not upset at all, if they only extend the 4 months.  But you suggested above that we have to choose extension or refund, before they make an announcement, that will upset me.  Then you suggest not to get upset before they make an announcement LOL.


I am not suggesting anything, this is what people on the news and rumor board that are "in the know" have said. 
You don't need to call and decide now, I'm just saying that if you don't you MIGHT be out of luck all together.


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> The parks closed March 15th and they are reopening July 11, that's 4 months, why would it be longer?



My dilemma: I live in Pennsylvania and I am a Platinum Plus Annual Passholder. I planned to be at Disney May 22-May 26. Had to cancel those plans. I planned to be at Disney June 26-July 5. Had to cancel those plans. Now I can't come down until August, but these new rules are so restrictive that I can't plan a trip down with my son.

The guidance from states that my AP does not guarantee park admission and only a certain number of days may be reserved at one time.

According to Disney, I can't plan a thousand mile trip to Florida with any type of guarantee that I'm going to get into ANY park, let alone park hopping and all those other "perks" I paid for with the pass. That pretty much makes my two very expensive platinum plus annual passes completely unusable to me and my son during the park reservation period.


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> they have a capacity but have not reached it yet. No reservations required. I don't know why SW would go the reservation route, I doubt they will hit capacity now either


Gotcha.  I wonder what the plan is if they do reach capacity.  They must have a back-up plan.  Would they just start turning people away?


----------



## yulilin3

KristinU said:


> Gotcha.  I wonder what the plan is if they do reach capacity.  They must have a back-up plan.  Would they just start turning people away?


yeah, just like Disney when they hit capacity


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> My dilemma: I live in Pennsylvania and I am a Platinum Plus Annual Passholder. I planned to be at Disney May 22-May 26. Had to cancel those plans. I planned to be at Disney June 26-July 5. Had to cancel those plans. Now I can't come down until August, but these new rules are so restrictive that I can't plan a trip down with my son.
> 
> The guidance from states that my AP does not guarantee park admission and only a certain number of days may be reserved at one time.
> 
> According to Disney, I can't plan a thousand mile trip to Florida with any type of guarantee that I'm going to get into ANY park, let alone park hopping and all those other "perks" I paid for with the pass. That pretty much makes my two very expensive platinum plus annual pass completely unusable to me and my son during the park reservation period.


I understand that, which is why it's a personal decision. If the math doesn't make sense I would not extend and ask for a refund.
I live 20 minutes away, visit the parks often and for me it makes sense to extend rather than refund because I know I'm renewing no matter what.

WDW has been going on a downhill trend in costumer service and lack of communication for a very long time now. If you're not happy with the way they are dealing with this (and if I was traveling thousands of miles I would be upset) you can check other options in Orlando or other vacation destinations while this craziness gets sorted out
They have already given all AP a heads up that perks and amenities associated with the AP will not be available, maybe it'll be no photopass, or park hopping (this is almost a  guaranteed at this point) so definitely, if it doesn't make financial sense to extend, take the refund


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> I understand that, which is why it's a personal decision. If the math doesn't make sense I would not extend and ask for a refund.
> I live 20 minutes away, visit the parks often and for me it makes sense to extend rather than refund because I know I'm renewing no matter what.
> 
> WDW has been going on a downhill trend in costumer service and lack of communication for a very long time now. If you're not happy with the way they are dealing with this (and if I was traveling thousands of miles I would be upset) you can check other options in Orlando or other vacation destinations while this craziness gets sorted out
> They have already given all AP a heads up that perks and amenities associated with the AP will not be available, maybe it'll be no photopass, or park hopping (this is almost a  guaranteed at this point) so definitely, if it doesn't make financial sense to extend, take the refund



They are only refunding the time the parks are closed--not a full refund for the entire remaining balance of the pass itself.  If they did, I would consider it.  The park reservation system makes my pass useless to me during the park reservation system period.

Best way to resolve this:

1. Extend the suspension of time for all WDW annual passes through the WDW park reservation period.

2. Allow WDW AP holders the ability to make reservations during the park reservation period, subject to WDW restrictions.

3. Subtract the number of park days used by a WDW AP holder during the park reservation period from the total number of days added to his or her WDW annual pass from March 16, 2020 to the end of the park reservation period.


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, just like Disney when they hit capacity


Wow, so also a gamble if you're planning a visit from out of state.

Back to Disney APs - I sure wish they'd announce something soon.  This waiting game is so frustrating.  I understand that they're probably still working out all the details and can't go public with something half baked, but the longer it takes the more frustrated I get about it.


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> They are only refunding the time the parks are closed--not a full refund for the entire remaining balance of the pass itself.  If they did, I would consider it.  The park reservation system makes my pass useless to me during the park reservation system period.


but why would the refund you money when the park is open? the refund is for the days that the parks were closed, you signed a contract, read it carefully. Expecting Disney to do something extra is setting yourself up to being upset. I say this with no ill will. You paid for 365 days of park operations. They can, for whatever reason deny entry into an open park, the AP doesn't guarantee you access into the parks everyday.


----------



## yulilin3

KristinU said:


> Wow, so also a gamble if you're planning a visit from out of state.
> 
> Back to Disney APs - I sure wish they'd announce something soon.  This waiting game is so frustrating.  I understand that they're probably still working out all the details and can't go public with something half baked, but the longer it takes the more frustrated I get about it.


I have a gut feeling we will get info on June 11th since that marks the 30 days prior. I sure hope so


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JayMunOne said:


> My dilemma: I live in Pennsylvania and I am a Platinum Plus Annual Passholder. I planned to be at Disney May 22-May 26. Had to cancel those plans. I planned to be at Disney June 26-July 5. Had to cancel those plans. Now I can't come down until August, but these new rules are so restrictive that I can't plan a trip down with my son.
> 
> The guidance from states that my AP does not guarantee park admission and only a certain number of days may be reserved at one time.
> 
> According to Disney, I can't plan a thousand mile trip to Florida with any type of guarantee that I'm going to get into ANY park, let alone park hopping and all those other "perks" I paid for with the pass. That pretty much makes my two very expensive platinum plus annual passes completely unusable to me and my son during the park reservation period.


If it makes you feel better, I think the "doesn't guarantee park admission" thing is a CYA.  I feel like that has to be in the fine print on any pass or ticket, because technically if the park hits capacity or there's an emergency (hurricane pandemic etc) and they close, they need to be able to say that a ticket doesn't guarantee entry.  I'm in a similar boat, same as many passholders, that I'm out of state and need to know what's going on before I head down there.  Delta says I can't move my flight again so I know I'll at least be in Orlando July 17-21.  Now I'm just waiting on Disney to either extend my pass or refund me (which I'll use to buy USO/SW tickets for while I'm there).  That's at least one good thing about no fastpasses or ADR's - if the trip does happen I won't feel like I need to scramble to plan things!


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> but why would the refund you money when the park is open? the refund is for the days that the parks were closed, you signed a contract, read it carefully. Expecting Disney to do something extra is setting yourself up to being upset. I say this with no ill will. You paid for 365 days of park operations. They can, for whatever reason deny entry into an open park, the AP doesn't guarantee you access into the parks everyday.


Oh I don't disagree. I'm an attorney, I know terms and conditions. I'm also aware that standing firm isn't always the best PR move.


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> nothing has been reported by Disney but some people that seem ïn the know¨over on the news and rumor thread have said to do it as soon as you can. The thinking is that once the reservation system opens you will need to have everything set. If you are on the monthly payment plan call 888 701 4100



This is frustrating, because when I've emailed Disney about how neither of the two options are really sufficient for my family, since even when the parks reopen we can't visit, and many people are being limited by doctor's orders, travel restrictions, etc., they told me that while at this time they only have the partial refund or extension available, to wait and check back with them at the end of the month.

If I check back with them after being told to wait and am told that it's too late to get the partial refund, I would be pretty upset.


----------



## yulilin3

courtney1188 said:


> This is frustrating, because when I've emailed Disney about how neither of the two options are really sufficient for my family, since even when the parks reopen we can't visit, and many people are being limited by doctor's orders, travel restrictions, etc., they told me that while at this time they only have the partial refund or extension available, to wait and check back with them at the end of the month.
> 
> If I check back with them after being told to wait and am told that it's too late to get the partial refund, I would be pretty upset.


And Disney knows that there will be a lot of upset people once they give out the final rules on all of this. I feel for the poor phone CM that will get yelled at on a call to call basis


----------



## shoreward

Has Disney confirmed that a_ full_ pro-rated refund will be offered to APs, based on the closure period?  If that is the intent, their choice of language is ambiguous, IMO.  The colored bolding in their quote is mine.  Also, it states that 'APs will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.'  It states plural, *parks.   *According to the current info, only two of the parks will open on the 11th, with the other two opening on the 15th (excluding the water parks).  So, if you take Disney at their word, the refunds or extensions on APs should at least be using July 15, not July 11, as the magic date with which to base calculations for refunds/extensions.




> *If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
> All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park *Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.* The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.
> As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes,* Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period.* To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.


----------



## yulilin3

shoreward said:


> Has Disney confirmed that a_ full_ pro-rated refund will be offered to APs, based on the closure period?  If that is the intent, their choice of language is ambiguous, IMO.  The colored bolding in their quote is mine.  Also, it states that 'APs will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.'  It states plural, *parks.   *According to the current info, only two of the parks will open on the 11th, with the other two opening on the 15th (excluding the water parks).  So, if you take Disney at their word, the refunds or extensions on APs should at least be using July 15, not July 11, as the magic date with which to base calculations for refunds/extensions.


they have not confirmed if it will be the 11th or 15.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It’s too bad we apparently have to make the decision soon before we know exactly what the extension will be. 

I have no idea what we’re going to do. I’m still hoping Disney will work with us on an individual level, but it’s hard to even do that when CMs don’t have any more info than us. Our passes were bought with the intention to cover 2 trips, and I think it was 17 or 18 park days total. We are out of country passholders, the bulk of the days fell in March and were cancelled, leaving us with an AP used for 6 days and us unlikely to return before they expire if the extension is just 4 months.


----------



## TLSnell1981

yulilin3 said:


> yes, what I´m saying is people need to call and let them know that they are choosing the extension and they will put a note on the ap


But that wasn't offered as an option. It was basically, "we have no answers, we know nothing."


----------



## yulilin3

TLSnell1981 said:


> But that wasn't offered as an option. It was basically, "we have no answers, we know nothing."


it is an option because I did it. You can call again.


----------



## TLSnell1981

yulilin3 said:


> it is an option because I did it. You can call again.


I spent almost eight hours trying to reach a CM. Seven hours of busy signals and another hour on hold. I may or may not receive the same information. Expired APs, DVC points, airline reservations, plus the list of "noes and I don't know"...not up for the same frustration just yet.


----------



## yulilin3

TLSnell1981 said:


> I spent almost eight hours trying to reach a CM. Seven hours of busy signals and another hour on hold. I may or may not receive the same information. Expired APs, DVC points, airline reservations, plus the list of "noes and I don't know"...not up for the same frustration just yet.


I just called and waited 5 min. Up to you obviously


----------



## rg35

I also just called and waited a minimal amount of time. I wanted to find out if any pricing on the partial refund has been determined (the answer was not yet). We have a trip booked for mid-August and there is _a lot_ to consider before deciding whether or not we are going to travel.


----------



## karen4546

dnw25 said:


> because I want to get in.  Between a resort reservation and a platinum pass with no blackout dates.  I want to know I can get into the parks.  If I can only get in half of the days of my trip, I want an extension.  I get everyone needs to be able to get into the parks and they need to limit.  Just extend my AP a few days then.  Flying from out of state.  I can't just drop in when I can snag an opening.


Yes! You can only choose one park/day.  If APs were restricted to one park per day, I can guarantee that people would not pay the price it is now. If that were the restriction then (one park per day) the price would need to be slightly more than the Epcot pass.  
I have not gotten to use my pass that I renewed in December.


----------



## dnw25

another good point....partial refund akin to a more restrictive pass....hadn't thought of that but 100% spot on.  Honestly, as out of state  visitors we only have  a few AP options.  I'm not even aware of the numerous other ones available.    We park hop everyday we are at wdw and no, we would not have paid $3000+ to be restricted to one park a day.  

And, yes, I understand they need to limit visitors in this unprecedented time.   the number of out of state platinum AP holders will likely diminish greatly over the next several years.


----------



## SarahC97

dnw25 said:


> another good point....partial refund akin to a more restrictive pass....hadn't thought of that but 100% spot on.  Honestly, as out of state  visitors we only have  a few AP options.  I'm not even aware of the numerous other ones available.    We park hop everyday we are at wdw and no, we would not have paid $3000+ to be restricted to one park a day.
> 
> And, yes, I understand they need to limit visitors in this unprecedented time.   the number of out of state platinum AP holders will likely diminish greatly over the next several years.


Yeah, hindsight is 20/20 - as in, 2020 was not the year to buy an AP!! I have to laugh about it or I'll cry.


----------



## KristinU

SarahC97 said:


> Yeah, hindsight is 20/20 - as in, 2020 was not the year to buy an AP!! I have to laugh about it or I'll cry.


Doing the laugh/cry with you!


----------



## PetePanMan

yulilin3 said:


> but why would the refund you money when the park is open? the refund is for the days that the parks were closed, you signed a contract, read it carefully. Expecting Disney to do something extra is setting yourself up to being upset. I say this with no ill will. You paid for 365 days of park operations. They can, for whatever reason deny entry into an open park, the AP doesn't guarantee you access into the parks everyday.



Quoting fine print is fine for awareness but I think it is fair to say that those who purchase AP have a reasonable expectation that at least all parks will be open, that they should have reasonable access (I.e. not restricted in advance) and that park hopping option is available to them.  I think Disney would be well served to extend refund / extension period Until these are possible .


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

shoreward said:


> Has Disney confirmed that a_ full_ pro-rated refund will be offered to APs, based on the closure period?  If that is the intent, their choice of language is ambiguous, IMO.  The colored bolding in their quote is mine.  Also, it states that 'APs will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.'  It states plural, *parks.   *According to the current info, only two of the parks will open on the 11th, with the other two opening on the 15th (excluding the water parks).  So, if you take Disney at their word, the refunds or extensions on APs should at least be using July 15, not July 11, as the magic date with which to base calculations for refunds/extensions.


In DSL I believe they told AP's their pass would be extended including the days that they did the park reservation system, but they haven't said if that'll be the case here.  I wonder if they haven't worked out what the best solution would be yet or if they're waiting for something before they announce whatever the solution is.


----------



## yulilin3

PetePanMan said:


> Quoting fine print is fine for awareness but I think it is fair to say that those who purchase AP have a reasonable expectation that at least all parks will be open, that they should have reasonable access (I.e. not restricted in advance) and that park hopping option is available to them.  I think Disney would be well served to extend refund / extension period Until these are possible .


they have been making it public now and no fine print needed, they are flat out telling all the apholders what is to come (for now)

We understand how much excitement, thought and time goes into planning your Disney visits and realize some new changes may be disappointing. For example, during this unprecedented time, an annual pass will not guarantee park entry and Annual Passholders will be required to make an advance reservation to enter a park.


Please note that:


During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.
Some pass benefits and features will not be available during periods of limited capacity. Also, park experiences and offerings will be modified and subject to limited availability or even closure.
Annual passes are subject to blockout dates. Guests should ensure their pass type is valid for park entry prior to making a park reservation.

Now will they actually extend ap past all this craziness? that would be great, but after being an ap for 20 years and knowing how they operate I am not counting on it or expecting it.


----------



## dnw25

if they did this I would be thrilled.  coming from out of state (like you are I believe, and many of us), makes it extremely difficult to utilize this system.  Airfare alone is a major obstacle.


----------



## KristinU

I think it will come down to how profitable offering APs is to Disney.  Do they want to continue offering them?  Do we AP holders bring enough profit to make it worthwhile to keep us happy and want to return and renew?  I would hope that they throw us some sort of bone.  Because while they technically don't have to allow access to the parks for 365 full days, the implied value of an annual pass is access to the parks, including hopping, for a full year.  Below is the text from the Platinum Pass description: 

*Disney Platinum Pass*

Admission for a year to all 4 theme parks (No blockout dates)
Visit more than one theme park on the same day
Includes Disney PhotoPass downloads*
Up to 20% off on select dining
Up to 20% off select merchandise in store
Standard theme park parking

I know that I didn't make the purchase of my family's passes as a donation to Disney with the possibility of perhaps being able to enter a park if we're lucky, and I honestly believe that Disney doesn't think I did either.  I really want to think they'll do something to make us feel valued and make our purchases worthwhile.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I just hope they consider those of us who are only passholders because we had a certain number of planned trips that made the purchase make sense. Possible new AP benefits and the extension/partial refund options are not nearly as useful to us as they are to people who bought APs to be able to go whenever they wanted for 365 days.

Are they obligated to? No, of course not. It would be much appreciated though. It’s going to sting to have bought a $1000+ per person (less the refund) AP and a TIW card for 6 park days. Salt in the wounds on top of losing the actual trip.


----------



## zumfelde

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just hope they consider those of us who are only passholders because we had a certain number of planned trips that made the purchase make sense. Possible new AP benefits and the extension/partial refund options are not nearly as useful to us as they are to people who bought APs to be able to go whenever they wanted for 365 days.
> 
> Are they obligated to? No, of course not. It would be much appreciated though. It’s going to sting to have bought a $1000+ per person (less the refund) AP and a TIW card for 6 park days. Salt in the wounds on top of losing the actual trip.


Agree I bought a AP I used it 2 days in January and had a trip in June that was cancelled. If they only extend for the 4 months we cannot go back until next June because of schools. So it will run out 2 weeks before we can return. That will be a expensive 2 day ticket.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I have two DVC gold AP's that expired in May.  They are no longer showing in my account under tickets, but when I go to the AP page and select renew I can see they are still in there.  The only renew option is for the Platinum pass, and it looks like it is the full cost, not renewal cost.  Are they currently selling Platinum APs?  Has anyone been able to purchase a Gold renewal pass?

I called the AP hotline the day that ticket sales were halted and I was told that I had to call DVC because only they can sell me the DVC Gold passes.  After an hour on hold with DVC I was told no tickets were being sold.  The DVC rep also told me that my current passes would keep their original expiration date, which I hope is not true.


----------



## emilymad

zumfelde said:


> Agree I bought a AP I used it 2 days in January and had a trip in June that was cancelled. If they only extend for the 4 months we cannot go back until next June because of schools. So it will run out 2 weeks before we can return. That will be a expensive 2 day ticket.



This is why I plan to ask for a prorated refund.  I am just waiting until they announce more information and I am not making a rash decision.


----------



## yulilin3

HockeyMomNH said:


> I have two DVC gold AP's that expired in May.  They are no longer showing in my account under tickets, but when I go to the AP page and select renew I can see they are still in there.  The only renew option is for the Platinum pass, and it looks like it is the full cost, not renewal cost.  Are they currently selling Platinum APs?  Has anyone been able to purchase a Gold renewal pass?
> 
> I called the AP hotline the day that ticket sales were halted and I was told that I had to call DVC because only they can sell me the DVC Gold passes.  After an hour on hold with DVC I was told no tickets were being sold.  The DVC rep also told me that my current passes would keep their original expiration date, which I hope is not true.


when was your expiration date?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

HockeyMomNH said:


> I have two DVC gold AP's that expired in May.  They are no longer showing in my account under tickets, but when I go to the AP page and select renew I can see they are still in there.  The only renew option is for the Platinum pass, and it looks like it is the full cost, not renewal cost.  Are they currently selling Platinum APs?  Has anyone been able to purchase a Gold renewal pass?
> 
> I called the AP hotline the day that ticket sales were halted and I was told that I had to call DVC because only they can sell me the DVC Gold passes.  After an hour on hold with DVC I was told no tickets were being sold.  The DVC rep also told me that my current passes would keep their original expiration date, which I hope is not true.


My AP's expired May 10th.  They're still showing under my account and so is the option to renew.  I got all the way to the "Confirm" button before bailing.  It's still showing me the "discounted" price ($1080, JFC) as what I'd pay.  I'm curious how long that'll last.  Of course there's no way I'm paying the same price for my pass when it's clearly a much more limited ticket now, but the option is still there.  I wonder if yours is different because it's a DVC pass?


----------



## Sre

yulilin3 said:


> it is an option because I did it. You can call again.



So when I saw this thread I had my travel buddy call for our AP's because both expired during closure and we wanted to make sure we were flagged as wanting the Extension. CM told us that extension was the default that everyones AP is set to, and that Cancellation was where she would have to make the special note. Also told still no date, but hoping to do it before July 11th (not helpful for the reservation system). If we end up not being able to go during our resort stay because of AP tomfoolery we will be very upset.


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> My AP's expired May 10th.  They're still showing under my account and so is the option to renew.  I got all the way to the "Confirm" button before bailing.  It's still showing me the "discounted" price ($1080, JFC) as what I'd pay.  I'm curious how long that'll last.  Of course there's no way I'm paying the same price for my pass when it's clearly a much more limited ticket now, but the option is still there.  I wonder if yours is different because it's a DVC pass?


you can renew at the discounted renewal rate up until 30 days after they expire, so for you that will be tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

This is what I did, and I have called 3 times at different stages to make sure I'm covered
My and my kids AP expired May 14th. Back in April I called when the first wording of extension/refund was out and made a note that I wanted all of them extended, the CM put the note in
Then I renewed my Gold AP to Silver, I called and made sure with the extension I would get at least 7 weeks of extension (I count the 2 weeks of Gold blackout dates just in case) under Gold rules, meaning Gold is NOT blocked out for June, July, August. The CM said that was correct my extension would be for the AP I had when the closure happened until the day my AP expires
Then yesterday I renewed both of my kids, again same thing, I called to make sure and she said yes, the extension would be under Gold rules and after those days my silver will kick in
I still had 1 month left to pay for the Gold one so once the system reopens I should see those gold days be added and my new silver will have a new date (right now it's showing as valid until May 14 2021)


----------



## TexasErin

Sre said:


> So when I saw this thread I had my travel buddy call for our AP's because both expired during closure and we wanted to make sure we were flagged as wanting the Extension. CM told us that extension was the default that everyones AP is set to, and that Cancellation was where she would have to make the special note. Also told still no date, but hoping to do it before July 11th (not helpful for the reservation system). If we end up not being able to go during our resort stay because of AP tomfoolery we will be very upset.



This is getting ridiculous. I know Disney has a lot of issues to figure out and there are a lot of moving pieces. I understand all of that, I really do. However sitting around waiting for my gold AP that expired yesterday to be extended when my rescheduled May trip starts July 10 (DVC resort) and hoping that the delay in AP extensions doesn’t cause us to miss out on park reservations is making me worry.  We are theme park commandos. I have been so excited to get to try ROTR and MMRR, but now I’m holding out little hope.

We had a couple of nights scheduled at Gran Destino. Knowing that our reservation booked a long time ago will probably be canceled due to the NBA also makes me a lot less likely to cut Disney any slack.


----------



## Sre

yulilin3 said:


> This is what I did, and I have called 3 times at different stages to make sure I'm covered
> My and my kids AP expired May 14th. Back in April I called when the first wording of extension/refund was out and made a note that I wanted all of them extended, the CM put the note in
> Then I renewed my Gold AP to Silver, I called and made sure with the extension I would get at least 7 weeks of extension (I count the 2 weeks of Gold blackout dates just in case) under Gold rules, meaning Gold is NOT blocked out for June, July, August. The CM said that was correct my extension would be for the AP I had when the closure happened until the day my AP expires
> Then yesterday I renewed both of my kids, again same thing, I called to make sure and she said yes, the extension would be under Gold rules and after those days my silver will kick in
> I still had 1 month left to pay for the Gold one so once the system reopens I should see those gold days be added and my new silver will have a new date (right now it's showing as valid until May 14 2021)



I'll probably end up calling again to see if we get different info from our original call, but the extra stress is killing us lol, we didn't plan on extending these passes since we were gonna take a break from Disney until the 2021 50th celebration plans were more solidified. Our March Trip became a May Birthday Trip, which became a June Trip and now we're at a July 10-16th Trip. Hotel stress was relieved once people were confirmed being moved but now all the stress is landing squarely on AP protocols.


----------



## yulilin3

Sre said:


> I'll probably end up calling again to see if we get different info from our original call, but the extra stress is killing us lol, we didn't plan on extending these passes since we were gonna take a break from Disney until the 2021 50th celebration plans were more solidified. Our March Trip became a May Birthday Trip, which became a June Trip and now we're at a July 10-16th Trip. Hotel stress was relieved once people were confirmed being moved but now all the stress is landing squarely on AP protocols.


it is pretty ridiculous, imho
I have been trying to make a reservation to SW, the system is crap and the phone line just told me the wait time is 1505 minutes 
this is SW, a tiny park with a fraction of visitors. We all know how regular Disney reservation pages go, if it works perfectly I will be extremely surprised, but I'm not counting on it, especially since they have been working with just a minimal amount of people


----------



## HockeyMomNH

yulilin3 said:


> This is what I did, and I have called 3 times at different stages to make sure I'm covered
> My and my kids AP expired May 14th. Back in April I called when the first wording of extension/refund was out and made a note that I wanted all of them extended, the CM put the note in
> Then I renewed my Gold AP to Silver, I called and made sure with the extension I would get at least 7 weeks of extension (I count the 2 weeks of Gold blackout dates just in case) under Gold rules, meaning Gold is NOT blocked out for June, July, August. The CM said that was correct my extension would be for the AP I had when the closure happened until the day my AP expires
> Then yesterday I renewed both of my kids, again same thing, I called to make sure and she said yes, the extension would be under Gold rules and after those days my silver will kick in
> I still had 1 month left to pay for the Gold one so once the system reopens I should see those gold days be added and my new silver will have a new date (right now it's showing as valid until May 14 2021)



Are you saying that you were able to call and renew yesterday?  My passes expired on May 11th.  I only want to do a renewal if the new pass will start on the extended date and not on May 11th, otherwise it makes more sense for us to wait and do new passes that will start on the date of our next trip.  We are not local so I get passes to cover a few trips at a time.


----------



## yulilin3

HockeyMomNH said:


> Are you saying that you were able to call and renew yesterday?  My passes expired on May 11th.  I only want to do a renewal if the new pass will start on the extended date and not on May 11th, otherwise it makes more sense for us to wait and do new passes that will start on the date of our next trip.  We are not local so I get passes to cover a few trips at a time.


I called to make sure my renewal date would change once the extension was posted.
So I renewed my kids ap yesterday, they still show original renewal dates (May 14 2020-2021)) but the CM reassured me that once the extension is announced my old Gold AP will show the new date and my new Silver AP will show the new date
I just didn't want to be caught with them saying "well you didn't renew so your ap is no longer active right now"


----------



## HockeyMomNH

yulilin3 said:


> I called to make sure my renewal date would change once the extension was posted.
> So I renewed my kids ap yesterday, they still show original renewal dates (May 14 2020-2021)) but the CM reassured me that once the extension is announced my old Gold AP will show the new date and my new Silver AP will show the new date
> I just didn't want to be caught with them saying "well you didn't renew so your ap is no longer active right now"



Ok, I'm going to have to call DVC again, I guess.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## PrincessV

I've shared my weird AP situation elsewhere, but since I'm now following along here, too, thought I'd add it...

Silver AP on monthly payments expired Mar. 23, but I renewed and upgraded to Gold in Jan. - I moved it to Gold for only two reasons: to have PP for an April trip, and to visit parks over July 4th. Because I renewed in Jan with monthly payments, three payments had already been made by the time they closed the parks and halted payments. So I currently am in $150 for a Gold AP renewal  I 1. haven't been able to use yet, 2. couldn't/can't use for the only reasons I upgrade to the Gold level, and 3. do not intend to use for the foreseeable future. 

I called VIPassholder twice at the beginning of all this and asked that my renewal simply be canceled and the payments already taken out be refunded. Both times I was told they were not authorized to do that, but the second time I was encouraged to email Guest Services. I did that, and received a reply that VIPassholder would handle that for me. I replied to that saying VIPassholder told me I needed to contact GS, and got another reply saying they would pass it along, "However, please know I have requested their assistance with other Guests and it has been over three weeks with no response. "

At that point, I called VIPassholder again, explained my situation again, was told they can't do a cancellation - again - and I asked them to just note I want the postponed payments and extension. I had way too much on my plate and couldn't deal with AP stuff anymore. Done. Weeks later, I got a call & email from someone in GS saying they received my email requesting cancellation & refund, but saw the note on my account asking for postponement/extension - which did I want? I replied that I really wanted to cancel and get a refund for the money they already took, but if that was not possible, I'll take the extension. I was assured that my requests would be noted on my account, but nothing would actually happen until parks open.

So as of now, I have NO idea what's going to happen! I assume I'll either have no AP and see a refund, or payments will resume and I'll see a new expiration date. We shall see...


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> you can renew at the discounted renewal rate up until 30 days after they expire, so for you that will be tomorrow


That's what I figured.  I still don't think I'm going to renew, even though it'll suck to buy it new.  But I think I'm going to ride it out until 2021 and then buy again instead of trying to go back past the extension.  Besides, we're saving up for a house so it's the best move for me anyway.    Disney gets a lot of my money!


----------



## ipianomantanner

Not sure if this helps anyone with their decisions, but:

I called last week and after being on hold for literally 80 minutes to get through, I talked to a CM and told them due to my wife's asthma, the changed terms of service by Disney and the restricted access and removal of offerings that I initially bought I wanted the remainder of my AP to be refunded.  She said absolutely, took down my info and phone number that they could call if when they reviewed they account they needed to contact me for any explanations of reasonings and that was it.  From my experience they are 100% NOT pushing back on people wanting a full refund for the remainder if their AP. I assume they realize what a disaster that would be.


----------



## DVC92

ipianomantanner said:


> Not sure if this helps anyone with their decisions, but:
> 
> I called last week and after being on hold for literally 80 minutes to get through, I talked to a CM and told them due to my wife's asthma, the changed terms of service by Disney and the restricted access and removal of offerings that I initially bought I wanted the remainder of my AP to be refunded.  She said absolutely, took down my info and phone number that they could call if when they reviewed they account they needed to contact me for any explanations of reasonings and that was it.  From my experience they are 100% NOT pushing back on people wanting a full refund for the remainder if their AP. I assume they realize what a disaster that would be.



What # did you call? I have Gold APs that expire in September and want a full refund from the day the parks were closed. I cancelled my May and August ressies. Further, APs are no longer APs. You don't know if you can get in a park. You can't park hop. It's not what I purchased.


----------



## ipianomantanner

DVC92 said:


> What # did you call? I have Gold APs that expire in September and want a full refund from the day the parks were closed. I cancelled my May and August ressies. Further, APs are no longer APs. You don't know if you can get in a park. You can't park hop. It's not what I purchased.


I dont remember exactly, but Im pretty sure there was a number in the AP emails that went out and I just used that.  But seriously, I was driving for over an hour before I got put through.  Id try to "get in line" as soon as lines open up in the morning.


----------



## courtney1188

ipianomantanner said:


> Not sure if this helps anyone with their decisions, but:
> 
> I called last week and after being on hold for literally 80 minutes to get through, I talked to a CM and told them due to my wife's asthma, the changed terms of service by Disney and the restricted access and removal of offerings that I initially bought I wanted the remainder of my AP to be refunded.  She said absolutely, took down my info and phone number that they could call if when they reviewed they account they needed to contact me for any explanations of reasonings and that was it.  From my experience they are 100% NOT pushing back on people wanting a full refund for the remainder if their AP. I assume they realize what a disaster that would be.



The frustrating thing is that it seems to totally depend on what CM you talk today. I called earlier today, said basically the same thing as you except my son is the one with a medical condition, and they said sorry, but all they can offer is the partial refund only for the days they were closed, or the extension.


----------



## yulilin3

I sent  an email asking for them to call me back on Saturday, they just did but I was recording the podcast. He sent me an email saying he was from VIPassholder services and  to tell him what would be a good time for him to call me back, so hoping I get a call tomorrow, I will keep you posted


----------



## shoreward

My Platinum AP has an expiration date of 06/20/2020.  When looking at Tickets and Passes on my iPad, it states that I have 24 days remaining from today, which is July 3, but it still shows the pass expires 06/20/2020.

When I look at the same AP on my iPhone, there is the correct “valid through” date, with a message below advising it is time to renew:

“Save up to 15% when you renew by 06/20/2020.”  What happened to the 30 day grace period to renew?

With all of the strange issues going on with  viewing APs, I can’t wait to see how things look after they announce the actual number of days APs will be extended or refunded.


----------



## yulilin3

shoreward said:


> My Platinum AP has an expiration date of 06/20/2020.  When looking at Tickets and Passes on my iPad, it states that I have 24 days remaining from today, which is July 3, but it still shows the pass expires 06/20/2020.
> 
> When I look at the same AP on my iPhone, there is the correct “valid through” date, with a message below advising it is time to renew:
> 
> “Save up to 15% when you renew by 06/20/2020.”  What happened to the 30 day grace period to renew?
> 
> With all of the strange issues going on with  viewing APs, I can’t wait to see how things look after they announce the actual number of days APs will be extended or refunded.


you still have 30 days after, they are just letting you know you can renew it now


----------



## shoreward

yulilin3 said:


> you still have 30 days after, they are just letting you know you can renew it now


I understand the policy, but the verbiage states that the discount is when renewing by the stated expiration date.  For those not in the know, it’s a bit misleading, IMO.


----------



## Runnsally

ipianomantanner said:


> Not sure if this helps anyone with their decisions, but:
> 
> I called last week and after being on hold for literally 80 minutes to get through, I talked to a CM and told them due to my wife's asthma, the changed terms of service by Disney and the restricted access and removal of offerings that I initially bought I wanted the remainder of my AP to be refunded.  She said absolutely, took down my info and phone number that they could call if when they reviewed they account they needed to contact me for any explanations of reasonings and that was it.  From my experience they are 100% NOT pushing back on people wanting a full refund for the remainder if their AP. I assume they realize what a disaster that would be.


Thanks for posting.  If I’m reading this correctly seems like a different expectation than what others have posted regarding refunds.  I assumed everyone was referring to a refund for the dates WDW is closed (whatever the endpoint turns out to be), not a refund for the remainder of the AP regardless of original expiration date.  I suspect the CM you spoke to may not have understood what you meant.  I would be surprised if WDW refunds APs for more than the duration of the closure.


----------



## la la limon

I'm not sure if anyone has this answer but am I in the wrong to wait until the parks open to decide what I want to do with my AP? I'm thinking I'll want the refund but I just want more info about what the parks and services before I make a final decision.

Any ideas?


----------



## FinnFogg

I have no idea how Disney plans on sorting out the Annual Pass mess. With the significant changes that have occurred, they no longer represent what people purchased (regardless of the type of pass). I don’t think it’s fair to “restart the clock” on July 11. I also expect that the reservation system will be with us for a while, so how long do you push it out?  I think the fairest thing is to simply refund all annual passes on a pro rata basis. If I purchased an AP in Nov 2019 (4 months before the closure), I get a refund of 2/3 of the purchase price. If I purchased in April of 2019 (11 months before the closure), I get a refund of 1/12 of the purchase price. If I purchased or renewed in April after the closure but before details of the restart were know, then full refund. Those affected should then have priority to purchase new APs or other ticket products. That would let those that are keen to get back to the parks do so, would fairly treat the AP holders who are unwilling or unable (due to international travel restrictions or health conditions) to attend at the parks, and would help address some of Disneys concerns re capacity for AP holders. I think we need a full reset of the AP system given the change in circumstances.


----------



## yulilin3

la la limon said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has this answer but am I in the wrong to wait until the parks open to decide what I want to do with my AP? I'm thinking I'll want the refund but I just want more info about what the parks and services before I make a final decision.
> 
> Any ideas?


Keep a close eye on the ap info page on the website. Right now it says nothing but they could very well change it to say something like "ap need to make a decision on their ap by so and so date"
We know they are cutting perks and entitlements from the ap, they have already said that, which ones, we don't know. For sure we won't be able to go to the parks whenever we want
We don't know if they will have all the details out before the day we need to choose, they should, but we don't know if they will
I think people that have an ap expired during the closure period have to be even more aware as the wording on the site states "active ap"
I can tell you I check the site 3 times a day


----------



## Takket

my AP expired April 6th.
Parks closed March 15

So I "lost" 22 days. I had renewed it the previous year at the discounted rate (forget what it was, let's just say $1000)

so if i opt for the "partial refund" I would get back 22/365 * 1000 = $60, correct?

or if let my AP expire on its own it would do so 22 days after July 11th (or 15th depending on Disney's choice), and after that i would have the usual 30 day grace period to renew.

Do i have that correct?


----------



## yulilin3

Takket said:


> my AP expired April 6th.
> Parks closed March 15
> 
> So I "lost" 22 days. I had renewed it the previous year at the discounted rate (forget what it was, let's just say $1000)
> 
> so if i opt for the "partial refund" I would get back 22/365 * 1000 = $60, correct?
> 
> or if let my AP expire on its own it would do so 22 days after July 11th (or 15th depending on Disney's choice), and after that i would have the usual 30 day grace period to renew.
> 
> Do i have that correct?


from the current wording out on the site, yes sounds correct.


----------



## jimim

i called to see my status.  i took the partial refund.  we just can't find a week to work for us even until december with our dvc.  they said my paperwork is submitted and now it's on disney to make a decision on what they are doing.  just what i was told.  take it for what it's worth.

i really do want to go back before next year but i just can't find a full week to make it happen.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

FinnFogg said:


> I have no idea how Disney plans on sorting out the Annual Pass mess. With the significant changes that have occurred, they no longer represent what people purchased (regardless of the type of pass). I don’t think it’s fair to “restart the clock” on July 11. I also expect that the reservation system will be with us for a while, so how long do you push it out?  I think the fairest thing is to simply refund all annual passes on a pro rata basis. If I purchased an AP in Nov 2019 (4 months before the closure), I get a refund of 2/3 of the purchase price. If I purchased in April of 2019 (11 months before the closure), I get a refund of 1/12 of the purchase price. If I purchased or renewed in April after the closure but before details of the restart were know, then full refund. Those affected should then have priority to purchase new APs or other ticket products. That would let those that are keen to get back to the parks do so, would fairly treat the AP holders who are unwilling or unable (due to international travel restrictions or health conditions) to attend at the parks, and would help address some of Disneys concerns re capacity for AP holders. I think we need a full reset of the AP system given the change in circumstances.



That would be really nice if they allowed us to “return” the unused portion of the pass instead of just the closure related refund. My number 1 choice would actually individually restarting our own clocks, but I appreciate that may be way too difficult for their systems to handle.

That accounts for people who are fine going ASAP, people who are uncomfortable going in the immediate future (but could), and people who had APs for specific trips that had been cancelled and can’t or won’t reschedule before expiry. If by some miracle they allowed this, it would even allow us to take a bonus trip which means more resort spending, food spending, and completely unnecessary but we’re buying it anyways purchases from us. Sure beats having to refund us lol.


----------



## nkosiek

yulilin3 said:


> I sent  an email asking for them to call me back on Saturday, they just did but I was recording the podcast. He sent me an email saying he was from VIPassholder services and  to tell him what would be a good time for him to call me back, so hoping I get a call tomorrow, I will keep you posted


Any chance you can ask if those of us who have passes that are getting the extra days will get them immediately upon reopening? My pass expires on July 11th, but I am not asking for money back, instead we are heading down that week with the expectation that we are being extended over 100 days (I believe 116 to be exact) and those will be usable immediately.


----------



## JayMunOne

DGsAtBLT said:


> That would be really nice if they allowed us to “return” the unused portion of the pass instead of just the closure related refund. My number 1 choice would actually individually restarting our own clocks, but I appreciate that may be way too difficult for their systems to handle.
> 
> That accounts for people who are fine going ASAP, people who are uncomfortable going in the immediate future (but could), and people who had APs for specific trips that had been cancelled and can’t or won’t reschedule before expiry. If by some miracle they allowed this, it would even allow us to take a bonus trip which means more resort spending, food spending, and completely unnecessary but we’re buying it anyways purchases from us. Sure beats having to refund us lol.


I'm just repeating myself from what I said in an earlier post, but I think the most fair thing to do is for Disney to extend all annual passes through the park reservation period. However, any days an annual passholder uses their pass during the park reservation period is subtracted from the full extension of days. For example, let's say the total number of closed days and park reservation system days adds up to 200 days. During the park reservation system period, I use my pass 15 days. Therefore at the end of the park reservation period, I get 185 days added to my pass.


----------



## CanucksRock

I’m in a pickle as a Canadian AP holder. I want to go in September - but will the border open in time  If I can’t travel I would want the refund, but how can I make that decision before I know when the border will open. (AP expires July 1; so extension would give me till mid October)


----------



## KristinU

JayMunOne said:


> I'm just repeating myself from what I said in an earlier post, but I think the most fair thing to do is for Disney to extend all annual passes through the park reservation period. However, any days an annual passholder uses their pass during the park reservation period is subtracted from the full extension of days. For example, let's say the total number of closed days and park reservation system days adds up to 200 days. During the park reservation system period, I use my pass 15 days. Therefore at the end of the park reservation period, I get 185 days added to my pass.


Yes, I 100% agree.


----------



## emilymad

I think we all agree they need to do something.  Using a July 11th date for the refunds/extensions is going to make a lot of people unhappy.  People with regular park tickets got extending to September 2021 which seems to me that Disney expects these restrictions to be in place for a long time.  We shouldn't be given less options because we have APs.


----------



## ipianomantanner

Runnsally said:


> Thanks for posting.  If I’m reading this correctly seems like a different expectation than what others have posted regarding refunds.  I assumed everyone was referring to a refund for the dates WDW is closed (whatever the endpoint turns out to be), not a refund for the remainder of the AP regardless of original expiration date.  I suspect the CM you spoke to may not have understood what you meant.  I would be surprised if WDW refunds APs for more than the duration of the closure.



They have changed their terms of service, thus nulling their end of the AP contract.  Its a totally different process which is why they took my number in case, once they reviewed my account, they needed to contact me for any further explanation.  Otherwise it would have simply been "ill take the partial refund" and "ok, you're set!".  I made clear I wanted the remainder of my AP refunded from closure until December 28th several times.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I just got off the phone with DVC member services.  I was able to purchase two Gold AP renewal vouchers and they were added to my account.  Success, as far as that part goes.  Now to see when the clock ends on the expired APs and starts on these new ones.  I figure, if we don't end up going in September I'll just pay the difference towards new APs.


----------



## Rash

HockeyMomNH said:


> I just got off the phone with DVC member services.  I was able to purchase two Gold AP renewal vouchers and they were added to my account.  Success, as far as that part goes.  Now to see when the clock ends on the expired APs and starts on these new ones.  I figure, if we don't end up going in September I'll just pay the difference towards new APs.


So no information regarding if/when expired APs will be extended and how?


----------



## Thenollyon

When I called on Monday night and asked about a full refund, I was told that they were only currently offering the extension or refund during closure. I elected for the partial refund in absence of the full refund option. When I asked how long it might take, the CM said 7-9 weeks is what they have been advised to convey. Back on original form of payment unless they are unable to process that form of payment, then it would be a check instead. I used gift cards which I hope I still have. Got a stack of $0 empty ones but unsure which ones I used for the AP purchases. Time will tell.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Rash said:


> So no information regarding if/when expired APs will be extended and how?



Honestly, I didn't ask about the extensions.  I was just trying to get the call done as quickly as possible since I'm at work and I was on hold for 45 minutes just to get to talk to someone.  I figured the DVC rep wouldn't be the person to ask about that anyway.


----------



## Halpis

Has Disney told AP holders that the clock will start ticking and payments resume directly via an email or announcement?   Or is everyone assuming because of the reopening dates.   If I'm reading Shanghai Disneyland's AP situation correctly the clock hasn't restarted on their passes yet.   Won't WDW follow suit?


----------



## Krandor

Halpis said:


> Has Disney told AP holders that the clock will start ticking and payments resume directly via an email or announcement?   Or is everyone assuming because of the reopening dates.   If I'm reading Shanghai Disneyland's AP situation correctly the clock hasn't restarted on their passes yet.   Won't WDW follow suit?




*



			If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan:
		
Click to expand...

*


> On April 5, 2020, we automatically stopped and will waive monthly payments due while the theme parks are closed. We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. *Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. *Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.


----------



## Halpis

I saw that but it seems the assumption is July 11 is the opening date where in Shanghai the AP restart hasn't happened yet even though they are open.   With Disney telling AP holders they may not get in and no mention of payments restarting when they sent it.  It seems more likely that APs here won't restart officially until later in the reopening and capacity increases.


----------



## Duck143

emilymad said:


> I think we all agree they need to do something.  Using a July 11th date for the refunds/extensions is going to make a lot of people unhappy.  People with regular park tickets got extending to September 2021 which seems to me that Disney expects these restrictions to be in place for a long time.  We shouldn't be given less options because we have APs.


I agree with this!  My family all have Platinum APs that expired during the closure and my parents have PHs.  They're tickets are now good until next Sept while ours will expire well before that.  We planned a trip in May (and June) to go together, so now trying to plan a new trip together has been pretty challenging.  I have us booked for September 2020, but I'm not sure our expired passes will even be good for that time period.  Its been pretty discouraging to say the least.  I know no one can help this situation, but it would be really great to have something to look forward to.


----------



## yulilin3

Halpis said:


> Has Disney told AP holders that the clock will start ticking and payments resume directly via an email or announcement?   Or is everyone assuming because of the reopening dates.   If I'm reading Shanghai Disneyland's AP situation correctly the clock hasn't restarted on their passes yet.   Won't WDW follow suit?


They have not said anything but just because SDL did something doesn't mean they'll do the same in every park


----------



## Halpis

yulilin3 said:


> They have not said anything but just because SDL did something doesn't mean they'll do the same in every park


It also doesn't mean they won't.   I think Disney is too smart to alienate all AP Holders by restarting on July 11 when they can't guarantee admissions for awhile.


----------



## Runnsally

ipianomantanner said:


> They have changed their terms of service, thus nulling their end of the AP contract.  Its a totally different process which is why they took my number in case, once they reviewed my account, they needed to contact me for any further explanation.  Otherwise it would have simply been "ill take the partial refund" and "ok, you're set!".  I made clear I wanted the remainder of my AP refunded from closure until December 28th several times.


Interesting. I called for just the partial refund and didn’t get the “ok, you’re set”...took my info and told I would be called by the “escalation team” (never happened).  It’s unfortunate how varied the response is to this issue.


----------



## yulilin3

Halpis said:


> It also doesn't mean they won't.   I think Disney is too smart to alienate all AP Holders by restarting on July 11 when they can't guarantee admissions for awhile.


True that they haven't said either way.  We have been told to expect a lot of angry people once they give the guidelines.  Im just saying don't expect more than what they've posted


----------



## SarahC97

Man, I'm getting nervous. I'm finally feeling comfortable that I'll have a place to stay on property on July 27, but now I'm starting to worry that the AP won't be extended in time for me to get park reservations or use it to go to the parks. It expires July 8. Ugh.


----------



## Halpis

yulilin3 said:


> True that they haven't said either way.  We have been told to expect a lot of angry people once they give the guidelines.  Im just saying don't expect more than what they've posted


I agree that people shouldn't expect more than what Disney has posted.  But there seems to be a lot of people who think Disney is going to be more generous then reasonably expected.   I think once APs begin again Disney will make them whole in some way, add some perks then move on.   There will be a lot of unhappy people but some of the expectations are much higher than I would expect.


----------



## nicko

I think the point that many have made in this thread is that merely extending the AP by ~115 days isn't really reasonable. I lost 115 days of use and once the parks reopens, I have no guarantee of park access and definitely no ability to park hop.  As someone who travels 1200 miles to get to Florida, I can't plan a WDW vacation on the hope that I might be able to use my AP.  Until WDW ends the "reduced capacity/need a reservation" period, the value of my AP is seriously diminished. Disney knows this.  That's why they are accommodating Shanghai AP holders.


----------



## Halpis

nicko said:


> I think the point that many have made in this thread is that merely extending the AP by ~115 days isn't really reasonable. I lost 115 days of use and once the parks reopens, I have no guarantee of park access and definitely no ability to park hop.  As someone who travels 1200 miles to get to Florida, I can't plan a WDW vacation on the hope that I might be able to use my AP.  Until WDW ends the "reduced capacity/need a reservation" period, the value of my AP is seriously diminished. Disney knows this.  That's why they are accommodating Shanghai AP holders.


I agree with everything you said.   Will you be happy if the parks get to more normal hours and increased capacity by a date like Sept 1 and Disney restarts your pass then and increases your pass length by those total number of days?  In other words if Disney made your pass whole for the days you paid for since closing plus the adjustment during the new reservation system?


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

ipianomantanner said:


> Not sure if this helps anyone with their decisions, but:
> 
> I called last week and after being on hold for literally 80 minutes to get through, I talked to a CM and told them due to my wife's asthma, the changed terms of service by Disney and the restricted access and removal of offerings that I initially bought I wanted the remainder of my AP to be refunded.  She said absolutely, took down my info and phone number that they could call if when they reviewed they account they needed to contact me for any explanations of reasonings and that was it.  From my experience they are 100% NOT pushing back on people wanting a full refund for the remainder if their AP. I assume they realize what a disaster that would be.



Just curious, what type of pass do you have and have you used it yet?  If so, how many days of use have you gotten out of it since activated?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

nicko said:


> I think the point that many have made in this thread is that merely extending the AP by ~115 days isn't really reasonable. I lost 115 days of use and once the parks reopens, I have no guarantee of park access and definitely no ability to park hop.  As someone who travels 1200 miles to get to Florida, I can't plan a WDW vacation on the hope that I might be able to use my AP.  Until WDW ends the "reduced capacity/need a reservation" period, the value of my AP is seriously diminished. Disney knows this.  That's why they are accommodating Shanghai AP holders.



I agree with this, and also a big problem for us is we paid for an AP to go in October 2019 and March/April 2020, specifically those dates, not to go as much as we want between October 2019 and 2020. We can’t necessarily shift that spring break 2020 trip to the period before our passes expire. We are not close enough to schedule that easily, we are not even in the same country lol.

This is not Disney’s fault and they do not owe us more than promised when we purchased the APs, but I do hope they recognize there may be a good number of out of state passholders with similar concerns and work with us on an individual basis.


----------



## nicko

Halpis said:


> I agree with everything you said.   Will you be happy if the parks get to more normal hours and increased capacity by a date like Sept 1 and Disney restarts your pass then and increases your pass length by those total number of days?  In other words if Disney made your pass whole for the days you paid for since closing plus the adjustment during the new reservation system?



Yes.


----------



## Halpis

nicko said:


> Yes.


I kind of expect that is what Disney will do.   I think the people who will be disappointed are going to be people who expect extensions far beyond that.   I think Disney will make people whole and then throw in some perks.  I don't believe they will extend passes across the board through next summer.


----------



## sara_s

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is not Disney’s fault and they do not owe us more than promised when we purchased the APs, but I do hope they recognize there may be a good number of out of state passholders with similar concerns and work with us on an individual basis.


Exactly. Not Disney's fault - not _anyone's_ fault - but, the two options they're currently offering won't work for a lot of people. Disney should do what they can to keep their passholders in my opinion.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

nicko said:


> I think the point that many have made in this thread is that merely extending the AP by ~115 days isn't really reasonable. I lost 115 days of use and once the parks reopens, I have no guarantee of park access and definitely no ability to park hop.  As someone who travels 1200 miles to get to Florida, I can't plan a WDW vacation on the hope that I might be able to use my AP.  Until WDW ends the "reduced capacity/need a reservation" period, the value of my AP is seriously diminished. Disney knows this.  That's why they are accommodating Shanghai AP holders.


Not to mention that the days we can now use our pass (if they just restart on the 11th/15th) aren't ones I want to use them for.  I usually go in May, skip the summer, sometime in the fall, Christmas, February, and then May again before it expires.  I missed out on a planned March visit & a week in May.  Replacing that with July/August isn't the same haha (not to mention the loss of Flower & Garden Festival, my fav).  Now, since my pass expired in May, I'll probably take the days they give me & just not renew until they adjust their prices.  But I agree, simply extending the pass isn't the best solution (but it also might the simplest one & that's likely all they're going to do).


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Also, sad side note, my pass disappeared from MDE today.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Halpis said:


> Will you be happy if the parks get to more normal hours and increased capacity by a date like Sept 1 and Disney restarts your pass then and increases your pass length by those total number of days?  In other words if Disney made your pass whole for the days you paid for since closing plus the adjustment during the new reservation system?



I know the question wasn't towards me,  but... yes, that would make my family happy.


----------



## tarak

sara_s said:


> Exactly. Not Disney's fault - not _anyone's_ fault - but, the two options they're currently offering won't work for a lot of people. Disney should do what they can to keep their passholders in my opinion.



Exactly.  I have an AP voucher that I intended to use in November (our high school music department had a trip planned where the kids would perform at the Candlelight Processional).  The music trip has been postponed until next April, but I bought 4-day PH passes for my other kids.  I was going to use my AP, as we have another trip planned for the following June, and upgrade the other passes to APs after we're there.  With the current restrictions, my kids could reserve parks for four days, but I'd be stuck with one.  That's just silly. We live in PA, so I get an AP when I know I'll be able to spread it over a few different trips.  The discounts usually work in our favor as far as sit-down meals are concerned, and we still enjoy the photopass benefits.  Who knows what sit-down options will be available in November (fortunately, we've been often enough we don't care about character meals).  At the end of the day, we're lucky to have been to Disney as many times as we have been and we'll make it work, but Disney needs to recognize that not all AP holders are local and we put just as much planning into Disney vacations as those who don't have APs.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Random thoughts, it would even help if we could wait until our passes original expiry date to choose between extension or refund. For those of us who don’t expire until fall/winter, that would really help get a better idea of what our ability to travel looks like in late 2020/early 2021.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, I am going to try and make this as simple as possible. Just got a callback from a VIPassholder specialist. Quick recap on my current ap situation
I had a Gold AP that expired May 14th I called back then and was told to renew just so I could have the pass active but that I would get my number of days back (March 16-May14) for Gold once the parks reopened. I renewed my AP and my kids as Silver since Gold extension would cover me through the blackout dates in the Summer (Jun-Jul-Aug) and I would pay less with Silver (I thought I was so smart) I called again just to make sure this would be the case and was told I would not have a problem
Well today during the call I expressed my fears and sure enough since I renewed the AP that is currently showing is Silver and I would get 4 months (March 16 to July 11) with the blockout dates for Summer, technically I wouldn't be able to book reservations because of this
I also asked him about the last payment in April, I'm on the monthly program and they froze that, he said I will not see payment for that one needed and will just start getting charged for my Silver once it reopens for 12 months
So I was getting a bit worried but then he reassured me that once the system is in place and they all go back to their offices he will be able to open up ability for me to book in July since it was a mistake on the other CMs.
He did say he didn't know when the info for AP will be available and that  it may come out "very close" to opening day (July 15th)
He told me they were having weekly meetings on this and that those meetings are very "hectic and interesting"
He sent me an email with what we talked about and again reassured me I can shoot him an email when I start seeing changes on MDE about extensions or if anything about the reservation system is released
He did mention talks about freezing the extensions until after the reservation system is over but that they haven't reached any type of decision on that
So he basically said that I shouldn't have renewed back then


----------



## cdurham1

Not to oversimplify things, but if your AP expires before the end of 2020, I think you should be given the option to get a refund for the rest of your AP, from the park close date thru the expiration date.

This isn't the experience we bought the AP's for.  And Disney has, essentially, announced that the restrictions are going to be happening thru the end of 2020.

I am no lawyer, but it seems to me that we paid for something and the other side isn't able to follow thru with the product.

It isn't a matter of whether or not it is Disney's fault.  It is just a contract that failed.  No hard feelings.


----------



## mindondisney

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, I am going to try and make this as simple as possible. Just got a callback from a VIPassholder specialist. Quick recap on my current ap situation
> I had a Gold AP that expired May 14th I called back then and was told to renew just
> So he basically said that I shouldn't have renewed back then



Yulilin3, with a 6/8 AP expiration for us, I have been following your posts so closely. I almost renewed last week because of a November trip. I wondered if they would extend Silver after the summer blackout to compensate for the usable March/May days we missed. I am just sitting here guessing.


----------



## yulilin3

mindondisney said:


> Yulilin3, with a 6/8 AP expiration for us, I have been following your posts so closely. I almost renewed last week because of a November trip. I wondered if they would extend Silver after the summer blackout to compensate for the usable March/May days we missed. I am just sitting here guessing.


it's so hard cause they literally have no info and no way of checking further since they are working from home. But good news is that you have 30 days after yours expires so you'll have more time to decide


----------



## emilymad

yulilin3 said:


> Ok, I am going to try and make this as simple as possible. Just got a callback from a VIPassholder specialist. Quick recap on my current ap situation
> I had a Gold AP that expired May 14th I called back then and was told to renew just so I could have the pass active but that I would get my number of days back (March 16-May14) for Gold once the parks reopened. I renewed my AP and my kids as Silver since Gold extension would cover me through the blackout dates in the Summer (Jun-Jul-Aug) and I would pay less with Silver (I thought I was so smart) I called again just to make sure this would be the case and was told I would not have a problem
> Well today during the call I expressed my fears and sure enough since I renewed the AP that is currently showing is Silver and I would get 4 months (March 16 to July 11) with the blockout dates for Summer, technically I wouldn't be able to book reservations because of this
> I also asked him about the last payment in April, I'm on the monthly program and they froze that, he said I will not see payment for that one needed and will just start getting charged for my Silver once it reopens for 12 months
> So I was getting a bit worried but then he reassured me that once the system is in place and they all go back to their offices he will be able to open up ability for me to book in July since it was a mistake on the other CMs.
> He did say he didn't know when the info for AP will be available and that  it may come out "very close" to opening day (July 15th)
> He told me they were having weekly meetings on this and that those meetings are very "hectic and interesting"
> He sent me an email with what we talked about and again reassured me I can shoot him an email when I start seeing changes on MDE about extensions or if anything about the reservation system is released
> He did mention talks about freezing the extensions until after the reservation system is over but that they haven't reached any type of decision on that
> So he basically said that I shouldn't have renewed back then



Thanks for the update!  Not having information until July 15th is alarming although not surprising.  We check in on the 17th so it would be really good to know before that!  I guess we will continue to wait and see.

I completely understand the technical challenges but I don't understand why it takes Disney so long to make policy decision.  I work for a very large corporation so I get that it isn't always easy but they had to see the need to make this decision coming as soon as they closed the parks in March.


----------



## yulilin3

emilymad said:


> Thanks for the update!  Not having information until July 15th is alarming although not surprising.  We check in on the 17th so it would be really good to know before that!  I guess we will continue to wait and see.
> 
> I completely understand the technical challenges but I don't understand why it takes Disney so long to make policy decision.  I work for a very large corporation so I get that it isn't always easy but they had to see the need to make this decision coming as soon as they closed the parks in March.


I was just saying in another thread that SDL opened their reservation system less than a week away from park opening and the CM were at the park for weeks prior. Here, the CM have not been called back to the parks yet, so they are moving at a very slow pace


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/


----------



## Mrs.Reese

I have not renewed my AP's yet. They were set to expire on May 11 and they disappeared today!! I chose the extension. Has anyone else's disappeared?


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs.Reese said:


> I have not renewed my AP's yet. They were set to expire on May 11 and they disappeared today!! I chose the extension. Has anyone else's disappeared?


after 30 days after your expiration date they disappear, people have called and the CM says they can still see them on their end


----------



## mcomber7

Can we still get refunds on Disneyworld annual passes at this time?


----------



## vinotinto

Our APs disappeared from MDE about a month after they expired. We have a trip in July that would be covered by the extension, if they ever get around to extend them. I have park tickets in my reservation, that I had to get to get Free Dining, that I would like to drop. But, with no modifications allowed yet to resort packages, no info on how the reservation system will work and no news on the AP extensions, I don’t have a choice except to just wait for some news *soon.* I do know that I’m not planning to renew our APs.


----------



## Cathy baby RN

I just noticed a monthly payment was made on my credit card on June 1,2020 for my Florida annual pass. I thought payments were frozen? Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## nkosiek

Halpis said:


> It also doesn't mean they won't.   I think Disney is too smart to alienate all AP Holders by restarting on July 11 when they can't guarantee admissions for awhile.


Thie flip to this is what happens to those of us whose passes expire very early in the reopening but may have been able to plan a trip during that time? We are AP/DVC members who were able to move our trip from 7/1-10 (orginally) to 7/9-7/18 (new dates) once they announced the opening. 
We did so based on them having said that our passes would be extended the length of the closure.   Our passes expire on 7/11 and once we leave the summer, I won't be down again until next summer at the earliest. I want to be able to use my AP on 7/12-18, not just on the 11th, since it should be extended until October.


----------



## yulilin3

Cathy baby RN said:


> I just noticed a monthly payment was made on my credit card on June 1,2020 for my Florida annual pass. I thought payments were frozen? Did this happen to anyone else?


Has not happened to me.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

I called my bank and told them not to let Disney take my monthly payment out of my account do to the fact I am paying for a pass that has no block-out dates and is a park hopper but Disney is only going to let me enter one park per day (and that's not even guaranteed).


----------



## Runnsally

Related question...I vaguely remember reading that Tables in Wonderland would be automatically extended for the duration of the closure.  Has anyone heard the same?  Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Runnsally said:


> Related question...I vaguely remember reading that Tables in Wonderland would be automatically extended for the duration of the closure.  Has anyone heard the same?  Thanks.


yes 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/tables-in-wonderland/


----------



## PrincessV

Add me to the pile of frustrated APs. I upgraded to Gold for a July 4th trip that won't happen now because the parks are closed, or next year because even with the extension (assuming they use July 11 to resume), my AP will expire too early to sue for July 4th. So I'm paying for an extra benefit (no summer blockout) that will go unused. I've been an AP holder for almost 30 years, so I won't go so far as to say I'll never renew again... but I don't think I'll ever upgrade again, and I definitely won't renew 2 months before my expiration again (mine expired Mar. 23 and I renewed in Jan. - had I waited, I'd have known parks would be closed and wouldn't have renewed at all). Honestly, this time away from WDW has shown me I can live happily without it.


----------



## dlavender

Any news on when refunds for the March payment are going to take place?


----------



## SarahC97

I wrote the AP Passholder services and asked them directly if I would be able to make park reservations for my 7/27 trip even with an AP that expires on 7/8. They did not even answer my question or attempt to. They gave me the same old "Your pass will be extended the number of days that the parks were closed." Yes, I know that -- doesn't help answer my question, though. I am even more frustrated. They didn't address one thing I wrote to them about...that is disappointing.


----------



## SarahC97

OK, I wrote back and specifically asked for clarification -- this is what I got:

You will likely not be able to register for a Theme Park until your Annual Pass is active.  That may happen in 3 ways.  1) You renew your Annual Pass 2) The system may add the days to your account prior to the Theme Parks reopening or 3) You may have to call the V.I.Passholder Help Desk to see how they can help.


----------



## PrincessDuck

dlavender said:


> Any news on when refunds for the March payment are going to take place?


I got a refund already....looked it up and it came in on June 1st.


----------



## Snow What

SarahC97 said:


> You will likely not be able to register for a Theme Park until your Annual Pass is active. That may happen in 3 ways. 1) You renew your Annual Pass 2) The system may add the days to your account prior to the Theme Parks reopening or 3) You may have to call the V.I.Passholder Help Desk to see how they can help.



This is exactly the information that I need also. (AP expires 8/24 resort ressie is 8/29).  I don't want to wait for the theme parks to reopen and possibly miss out on making a theme park ressie.  I guess i'll need to find a couple of hour to call and wait on hold.  But CMs don't even know what to do right now.


----------



## SarahC97

Snow What said:


> This is exactly the information that I need also. (AP expires 8/24 resort ressie is 8/29).  I don't want to wait for the theme parks to reopen and possibly miss out on making a theme park ressie.  I guess i'll need to find a couple of hour to call and wait on hold.  But CMs don't even know what to do right now.


I got the feeling that they won't be able to help until the theme park reservation system actually opens up. But if you call and find out anything, please share!! I really want my trip to work out, but I'm afraid that we won't be able to get theme park reservations due to this issue.


----------



## SarahC97

You know what I'm wondering? I wonder if a good workaround is this: I have 2-day tickets on my account right now because I booked the free dining recovery deal. I wonder if I could extend those to 7-day tickets when I'm able to make modifications to my reservation so that I will be able to make theme park reservations,. Then, if the final payment isn't due until 7 days before I arrive, that's after the parks have opened and they've hopefully extended my AP, and then I could just drop the tickets from my package (at least back down to the 2 days I have right now? Could that work if they can't extend my AP in enough time to make park reservations??


----------



## Pooh2

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> I know the question wasn't towards me,  but... yes, that would make my family happy.


Me too!!


----------



## yulilin3

Just called, they are still working from home and have no idea when they will be able to go back to their offices. The CM told me she was very eager to be back just so she can properly help everyone calling


----------



## Rosanne

SarahC97 said:


> OK, I wrote back and specifically asked for clarification -- this is what I got:
> 
> You will likely not be able to register for a Theme Park until your Annual Pass is active.  That may happen in 3 ways.  1) You renew your Annual Pass 2) The system may add the days to your account prior to the Theme Parks reopening or 3) You may have to call the V.I.Passholder Help Desk to see how they can help.





SarahC97 said:


> I got the feeling that they won't be able to help until the theme park reservation system actually opens up. But if you call and find out anything, please share!! I really want my trip to work out, but I'm afraid that we won't be able to get theme park reservations due to this issue.





SarahC97 said:


> You know what I'm wondering? I wonder if a good workaround is this: I have 2-day tickets on my account right now because I booked the free dining recovery deal. I wonder if I could extend those to 7-day tickets when I'm able to make modifications to my reservation so that I will be able to make theme park reservations,. Then, if the final payment isn't due until 7 days before I arrive, that's after the parks have opened and they've hopefully extended my AP, and then I could just drop the tickets from my package (at least back down to the 2 days I have right now? Could that work if they can't extend my AP in enough time to make park reservations??




Thanks for putting in the work for all this. I am soooo in the same situation as you. Is the V.I.Passholder number the 407-939-7277 that I've been calling?

It's so crazy and convoluted that they can't do something that shows us that we'll be able to use APs that we know are supposed to be valid when the parks reopen so that we can make reservations. Also, this push to make people renew APs just to have valid admission when they already would have valid admission if only Disney would let us "see" it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Rosanne

yulilin3 said:


> Just called, they are still working from home and have no idea when they will be able to go back to their offices. The CM told me she was very eager to be back just so she can properly help everyone calling




I totally feel for the CMs and always tell them I know they are doing all they can and that I appreciate them. It must be so hard for them right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Rosanne said:


> I totally feel for the CMs and always tell them I know they are doing all they can and that I appreciate them. It must be so hard for them right now.


very very hard, ultimately they do want you to have the best experience, but they just don't have the resources or the information. It all boils down to the upper Disney management and whatever hey are doing to get hings in line


----------



## SarahC97

Rosanne said:


> Thanks for putting in the work for all this. I am soooo in the same situation as you. Is the V.I.Passholder number the 407-939-7277 that I've been calling?
> 
> It's so crazy and convoluted that they can't do something that shows us that we'll be able to use APs that we know are supposed to be valid when the parks reopen so that we can make reservations. Also, this push to make people renew APs just to have valid admission when they already would have valid admission if only Disney would let us "see" it doesn't sit well with me.


Yes, that's the number.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SarahC97 said:


> OK, I wrote back and specifically asked for clarification -- this is what I got:
> 
> You will likely not be able to register for a Theme Park until your Annual Pass is active.  That may happen in 3 ways.  1) You renew your Annual Pass 2) The system may add the days to your account prior to the Theme Parks reopening or 3) You may have to call the V.I.Passholder Help Desk to see how they can help.


That's basically what they said to me too.  There's zero chance of me renewing at the $1100 price right now.  If they don't extend my pass/let me register for a theme park, I'll just go to Universal instead (since Delta isn't letting us move our flights again now that it's June), not buying another AP just for that one weekend.


----------



## Sre

MusicalAstronaut said:


> That's basically what they said to me too.  There's zero chance of me renewing at the $1100 price right now.  If they don't extend my pass/let me register for a theme park, I'll just go to Universal instead (since Delta isn't letting us move our flights again now that it's June), not buying another AP just for that one weekend.



Exact same boat we're in, now that the resort portion of the planning is done, if we aren't able to get reservations for theme parks we'll just head to Universal out of our Disney hotel room


----------



## SarahC97

MusicalAstronaut said:


> That's basically what they said to me too.  There's zero chance of me renewing at the $1100 price right now.  If they don't extend my pass/let me register for a theme park, I'll just go to Universal instead (since Delta isn't letting us move our flights again now that it's June), not buying another AP just for that one weekend.


I have the exact same plan. They're just not instilling me with confidence that it's going to work out. I'd rather go to Disney, but...


----------



## e_yerger

Welp officially a mad AP. With Desantis’s indefinite extension of the mandatory 14 day quarantine for people from the NY tristate, it blows a huge hole in our plan. What happens to us out of state passholders? My clock restarts on the 11th but I’m not allowed on property? Come on....


----------



## SarahC97

e_yerger said:


> Welp officially a mad AP. With Desantis’s indefinite extension of the mandatory 14 day quarantine for people from the NY tristate, it blows a huge hole in our plan. What happens to us out of state passholders? My clock restarts on the 11th but I’m not allowed on property? Come on....


I don't think they've confirmed that they're restarting the AP clock on the 11th, have they? I would hope they'd do what's right for people who are supposed to quarantine when they enter the state. This is all turning out to be such a mess. This is my first year as a passholder and I don't think I'll ever do it again.


----------



## dlavender

PrincessDuck said:


> I got a refund already....looked it up and it came in on June 1st.



I need to call I guess....


----------



## denecarter

Just got a mass email because I’m an AP holder.  Really says nothing…


----------



## Sandisw

e_yerger said:


> Welp officially a mad AP. With Desantis’s indefinite extension of the mandatory 14 day quarantine for people from the NY tristate, it blows a huge hole in our plan. What happens to us out of state passholders? My clock restarts on the 11th but I’m not allowed on property? Come on....



Someone just posted this from the Orange County health official.  Gives me hope it will be gone with the next order.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...c-members-from-new-york.3803387/post-61993901


----------



## yulilin3

Sandisw said:


> Someone just posted this from the Orange County health official.  Gives me hope it will be gone with the next order.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...c-members-from-new-york.3803387/post-61993901


Yeah unfortunately Dr Pino had little input on the state level.  It's all up to the governor


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah unfortunately Dr Pino had little input on the state level.  It's all up to the governor



Yes,, but it still can’t hurt giving hope that when things move to Phase 3, DeSantis  may decide to end it like he did for LA in Phase 2.

As you said, it’s wait and see what he decides to issue in the next EO.


----------



## shoreward

denecarter said:


> Just got a mass email because I’m an AP holder.  Really says nothing…


Even if there is not any news in the message, consider yourself lucky that you receive AP emails.  Many of us Passholders never receive any of the AP emails.  Attempts to correct this problem over several years have been futile.


----------



## cm8

Cathy baby RN said:


> I just noticed a monthly payment was made on my credit card on June 1,2020 for my Florida annual pass. I thought payments were frozen? Did this happen to anyone else?


It happened to a friend of mine  and I was just coming here to inquire about it for her... She said they took 3 payments from her as well. And that she has yet to receive the April refund.


----------



## CanucksRock

Well, I took the risk and booked a flight...using my credit from canceled April flight to book trip in September to replace April trip. I don't even know if the US will let me in by then At least I did get 3 trips out of my AP, April was the bonus trip. I didn't put much faith in border opening in July, so we are trying for Sept.


----------



## Cathy baby RN

cm8 said:


> It happened to a friend of mine  and I was just coming here to inquire about it for her... She said they took 3 payments from her as well. And that she has yet to receive the April refund.


I’m going to try to call again tomorrow. The wait was 80 minutes. I still haven’t got a refund also. Just a monthly charge!


----------



## abooch

I know they haven’t really announced anything but can we do a charge back on credit cards for a full “refund” of the annual passes? This has to be some sort of breach of contract on Disney’s part with making us pay for services that we’re “supposed” to get?
I’m on Florida resident month to month payment plan by the way.


----------



## yulilin3

abooch said:


> I know they haven’t really announced anything but can we do a charge back on credit cards for a full “refund” of the annual passes? This has to be some sort of breach of contract on Disney’s part with making us pay for services that we’re “supposed” to get?
> I’m on Florida resident month to month payment plan by the way.


No info on this option yet


----------



## MeridaAnn

abooch said:


> I know they haven’t really announced anything but can we do a charge back on credit cards for a full “refund” of the annual passes? This has to be some sort of breach of contract on Disney’s part with making us pay for services that we’re “supposed” to get?
> I’m on Florida resident month to month payment plan by the way.



There definitely would be no justification to get back the portion of the annual pass that had already passed before the parks shut down. And I'm sure the legal wording will cover them based on whatever they end up offering. Disney's the only park that's even offering any amount of refund that I know of - Universal is only doing extensions, although they've added a bit of extra time on as well (I got an extra month on my Preferred Pass). But they have not given details yet on how/when the refunds or extensions will be selected by passholders or how/when they will be processed.

The complexity of the number of things Disney is figuring out how to handle is enormous. Just looking at annual passes alone, there are so many different access tiers, different payment options, different blackout calculations, different expiration dates, different benefits, refunds vs. extensions, etc. etc. etc. I am frustrated that they've been so silent, but I think they've also previously caused issues for themselves by speaking too soon and I can understand, as annoying as waiting is, that they want to be sure they've really got all their ducks in a row before they move forward or make any more firm announcements. They're starting to run out of time, though, with just a month left before their first opening date...


----------



## NYDisneyKid

yulilin3 said:


> No info on this option yet


I'm on the monthly payment plan and told my bank to not let Disney take my payments out of my account due to the fact that they are charging me for things that I cannot use ( such as park hopping, guaranteed admission without having to make a reservation)


----------



## yulilin3

NYDisneyKid said:


> I'm on the monthly payment plan and told my bank to not let Disney take my payments out of my account due to the fact that they are charging me for things that I cannot use ( such as park hopping, guaranteed admission without having to make a reservation)


Yes,  you have mentioned this already.  
I understand everyone's stress over the uncertainty,  maybe let's keep the thread quiet until actual news comes out?


----------



## bookbabe626

e_yerger said:


> Welp officially a mad AP. With Desantis’s indefinite extension of the mandatory 14 day quarantine for people from the NY tristate, it blows a huge hole in our plan. What happens to us out of state passholders? My clock restarts on the 11th but I’m not allowed on property? Come on....



I feel your pain.  We Canadians aren’t even allowed to cross the border into the States at the moment, and rumour has it that the border closing will be extended to at least the end of July.  And if it does reopen at some point, we’ll still be subject to a post-vacation 14 day quarantine with fines of up to $1mil if you get caught breaking it for so much as a grocery run (and they have the health depts and police doing home checks).  Our APs are pretty useless until the situation resolves itself.  I haven’t cancelled our July trip yet, since I’m holding onto that faint hope, but it’s really not looking good.


----------



## CanucksRock

I just learned today there is a loophole - Canadians can fly to the US; just can’t cross land border. So that should mean I should be OK with Sept booking. I wish the 14 day quarantine would be modified; but not big deal for me as I work from home right now anyways. Once I told my friend this, she’s like so, want to plan another trip in addition


----------



## davidl81

Here is my hot take that has absolutely no proof behind it.  Disney has lost a ton of money on the parks over the past few months, and will continue to lose a ton for FY2020 even with a mild reopening of some kind.  I think that they will be very generous in whatever they decide with APs because frankly they are already losing so much the little extra they may lose on the APs is insignificant in the grand scheme of things.  Disney also knows that AP holders are loyal and they will need traffic in late 2020 and early 2021 as they open up park capacity.  Demand will not be there for a while and international visitors most likely won't be coming back till Q2 2021 or so.  They will need the "Disney fanatics" to show up to fill the restaurants etc.  I just don't think that it will be worth it to Disney to fight over a few months extra extensions of APs when they have bigger issues to deal with.


----------



## yulilin3

davidl81 said:


> Here is my hot take that has absolutely no proof behind it.  Disney has lost a ton of money on the parks over the past few months, and will continue to lose a ton for FY2020 even with a mild reopening of some kind.  I think that they will be very generous in whatever they decide with APs because frankly they are already losing so much the little extra they may lose on the APs is insignificant in the grand scheme of things.  Disney also knows that AP holders are loyal and they will need traffic in late 2020 and early 2021 as they open up park capacity.  Demand will not be there for a while and international visitors most likely won't be coming back till Q2 2021 or so.  They will need the "Disney fanatics" to show up to fill the restaurants etc.  I just don't think that it will be worth it to Disney to fight over a few months extra extensions of APs when they have bigger issues to deal with.


I honestly hope this is the case. For the past 10 years our AP benefits and perks have gone down drastically, while still being charged the same and more. We used to have very cool AP only events that have disappeared, replaced by the magnets


----------



## LynJ

I just called the passholder line and was told that all passes extended until December 15, or you can get your percentage refund if you can't make it before then.


----------



## e_yerger

All they need to do is announce that APs wont actually restart on July 11th, and rather restart once the reservation system is done (method a la Shanghai).


----------



## davidl81

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly hope this is the case. For the past 10 years our AP benefits and perks have gone down drastically, while still being charged the same and more. We used to have very cool AP only events that have disappeared, replaced by the magnets


True AP cost have gone up and some of the benefits have gone down.  The counter to that is over those 10 years demand for the parks has steadily increased even as prices have jumped.  This upcoming period will be the first in a long time that Disney will see legit demand drop (at least till 2021 I would think) since there will be a significant segment of the population who will not fell comfortable in the masses of people that Disney brings for a long time.  Disney will need people to come to the parks and I would think many of the AP passholders have such strong feelings about going to Disney (hence the $1000s invested in APs)  that they may be more willing to take a "risk" and go to the parks, or live with the mask etc.

You can kinda of see with Universal how demand is going to be for a while.  The parks are empty and they are not getting close to their 25% capacity.  Demand will return of course, but it will be a slowish build and Disney will need AP holders, DVC members etc to help keep the parks somewhat full until that "casual" demand returns.


----------



## davidl81

e_yerger said:


> All they need to do is announce that APs wont actually restart on July 11th, and rather restart once the reservation system is done (method a la Shanghai).


But what if you have an AP and want to go in July?  I would assume the holder would have the option to do so.


----------



## yulilin3

davidl81 said:


> True AP cost have gone up and some of the benefits have gone down.  The counter to that is over those 10 years demand for the parks has steadily increased even as prices have jumped.  This upcoming period will be the first in a long time that Disney will see legit demand drop (at least till 2021 I would think) since there will be a significant segment of the population who will not fell comfortable in the masses of people that Disney brings for a long time.  Disney will need people to come to the parks and I would think many of the AP passholders have such strong feelings about going to Disney (hence the $1000s invested in APs)  that they may be more willing to tka e a "rick" and go to the parks, or live with the mask etc.
> 
> You can kinda of see with Universal how demand is going to be for a while.  The parks are empty and they are not getting close to their 25% capacity.  Demand will return of course, but it will be a slowish build and Disney will need AP holders, DVC members etc to help keep the parks somewhat full until that "casual" demand returns.


exactly, Disney has been treating passholders, especially local passholders, like the bottom of the barrel, while increasing love for first timers-once in a lifetimer trips where they spend a lot.
I get it, I always say Disney looses money with me, I don´t shop, rarely eat at the parks and when I do I usually do quick service and kids meals, and I visit 3 times a week. But now they are going to need all of us locals to create demand and excitement again


----------



## e_yerger

davidl81 said:


> But what if you have an AP and want to go in July?  I would assume the holder would have the option to do so.


Shanghai passholders can still make park reservations during the reservation system. They’re pretty much getting free days in their pass.


----------



## Sandisw

LynJ said:


> I just called the passholder line and was told that all passes extended until December 15, or you can get your percentage refund if you can't make it before then.



That doesn’t make sense because mine expires in October, so it will go until at least February for the 4 months the were closed.


----------



## e_yerger

Sandisw said:


> That doesn’t make sense because mine expires in October, so it will go until at least February for the 4 months the were closed.


Weren't park tickets previously extended to Dec 15th?


----------



## Sandisw

e_yerger said:


> Weren't park tickets previously extended to Dec 15th?



Yes, they were.  Maybe the CM was confused!


----------



## itstrue56

LynJ said:


> I just called the passholder line and was told that all passes extended until December 15, or you can get your percentage refund if you can't make it before then.



Not real sure what this means. Are you saying the clock isn't starting again til December 15?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

the Cm meant park tickets not aps


----------



## LynJ

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> the Cm meant park tickets not aps


Which is frustrating,  since I called the passholder line specifically and asked only about annual passes


----------



## JayMunOne

davidl81 said:


> Here is my hot take that has absolutely no proof behind it.  Disney has lost a ton of money on the parks over the past few months, and will continue to lose a ton for FY2020 even with a mild reopening of some kind.  I think that they will be very generous in whatever they decide with APs because frankly they are already losing so much the little extra they may lose on the APs is insignificant in the grand scheme of things.  Disney also knows that AP holders are loyal and they will need traffic in late 2020 and early 2021 as they open up park capacity.  Demand will not be there for a while and international visitors most likely won't be coming back till Q2 2021 or so.  They will need the "Disney fanatics" to show up to fill the restaurants etc.  I just don't think that it will be worth it to Disney to fight over a few months extra extensions of APs when they have bigger issues to deal with.


I have been thinking a lot about this exactly, but wasn't sure how to word it in an email.

But yes. Exactly this. What do they have to lose to extend all APs to come to the parks and spend money at a time where the rest of the country and world may not.


----------



## Halpis

NYDisneyKid said:


> I'm on the monthly payment plan and told my bank to not let Disney take my payments out of my account due to the fact that they are charging me for things that I cannot use ( such as park hopping, guaranteed admission without having to make a reservation)


This seems premature to me.  I think I would have waited to see what Disney's final decision about days missed on the pass is going to be and whether during the reservation system time is counted and stuff like that.  

I also expect that the language in your contract favors Disney in cases like this and I expect you are in violation of your contract.   I understand your frustration but I think I would have waited until official word came out.


----------



## vinotinto

I just called. For those of us paid in full, the default is that they will extend the APs (which is what I need for my family). I asked about timing because we are arriving in 36 days and our APs expired during the closings.  They don't have a timeline for when the extensions will get done.


----------



## SarahC97

vinotinto said:


> I just called. For those of us paid in full, the default is that they will extend the APs (which is what I need for my family). I asked about timing because we are arriving in 36 days and our APs expired during the closings.  They don't have a timeline for when the extensions will get done.


Ugh. I have very little faith that this is going to work out for those of us with July reservations and expired APs to make park reservations.


----------



## vinotinto

SarahC97 said:


> Ugh. I have very little faith that this is going to work out for those of us with July reservations and expired APs to make park reservations.


That's definitely the vibe I'm getting.

I really wish they would provide some information on the reservation system. I have package tickets in my reservation that I would like to drop once 1) the AP is extended and 2) the resort modifications are unfrozen. How will the reservations be tied to you? Is it like FPs that you can make them with tickets and if you get an AP you can drop off your tickets and your FPs remain as long as you have the AP? Could I make it with the tickets in my package and once the AP is extended, drop the package tickets? So little info...


----------



## SarahC97

vinotinto said:


> That's definitely the vibe I'm getting.
> 
> I really wish they would provide some information on the reservation system. I have package tickets in my reservation that I would like to drop once 1) the AP is extended and 2) the resort modifications are unfrozen. How will the reservations be tied to you? Is it like FPs that you can make them with tickets and if you get an AP you can drop off your tickets and your FPs remain as long as you have the AP? Could I make it with the tickets in my package and once the AP is extended, drop the package tickets? So little info...


I hear you, trip twin! I have tickets associated with my package too, but they're only 2-day tickets. My reservation is for 7 nights, so even if the tickets allow me to make reservations because they've not updated the APs, that's still only 2 days. And I'd like to drop the tickets also -- but I'm not encouraged they'll allow that. Honestly, this is all really stressing me out and not in the good "planning a Disney Vacation" type of way. You can't even get a straight answer about when payment is due.


----------



## JayMunOne

itstrue56 said:


> Not real sure what this means. Are you saying the clock isn't starting again til December 15?


This is the first account of a CM indicating an extension for APs past July 11/15. Perhaps word is trickling out that the park reservation period will be five months long.


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> This is the first account of a CM indicating an extension for APs past July 11/15. Perhaps word is trickling out that the park reservation period will be five months long.


The poster later indicated it's not extension of ap


----------



## mickeyfino

I've been following this thread closely, so my apologies if it's been asked before. Our Platinum Plus AP's expire on 6/21. If we opt for the partial refund, do we need to call prior to our passes expiring?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mickeyfino said:


> I've been following this thread closely, so my apologies if it's been asked before. Our Platinum Plus AP's expire on 6/21. If we opt for the partial refund, do we need to call prior to our passes expiring?



If you know with certainty you want the refund no matter what the extension looks like, I would, to be safe.


----------



## mickeyfino

DGsAtBLT said:


> If you know with certainty you want the refund no matter what the extension looks like, I would, to be safe.



Not 100% certain, but the lack of detail makes it seem like the "safer" option, if that makes any sense. We are thinking of going in August but with reservations not guaranteed we would be very unhappy if we opted for the extension and not be able to get into the parks.


----------



## shoreward

Realizing that different CMs are giving out different information, right now, I was told that AP expiration dates will be updated upon park reopening.  I was also told that refunds will be issued to the original form of payment.  When asked about APs purchased by upgrading tickets, I was told that a refund check would be issued.  Has anyone ever heard of Disney sending out a refund check?  That was a new one on me...maybe if somebody originally paid with a debit card.


----------



## SarahC97

Ok, here's a question: If you have an AP expiring before park reopening and you renew, will you not have the extra days added on from the closure any longer? My AP expires 7/8, but with added days for park closure, it should be extended to November. If I renew, will my new expiration be in July 2021 or November 2021?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

shoreward said:


> Realizing that different CMs are giving out different information, right now, I was told that AP expiration dates will be updated upon park reopening.  I was also told that refunds will be issued to the original form of payment.  When asked about APs purchased by upgrading tickets, I was told that a refund check would be issued.  Has anyone ever heard of Disney sending out a refund check?  That was a new one on me...maybe if somebody originally paid with a debit card.


Will ap purchased by upgrading tickets be extended and what will be thier expriation date


----------



## shoreward

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Will ap purchased by upgrading tickets be extended and what will be thier expriation date


The fact that you purchased an AP by upgrading a ticket should not affect the expiration date being revised.  Right now, I think everyone is waiting to hear how many days will be added.  The CMs, themselves, do not know, at this point.


----------



## cm8

yulilin3 said:


> The poster later indicated it's not extension of ap


And it seems to be correct! I am not a happy camper. My pass expires on Christmas Day and it shows it not available after 15 December . I used the park blockout calendar to find that date.

We have a platinum plus and it should be good through my end date! 

Edited to add..... Disney’s famous give them a heart attack or cause a stroke glitch is still alive and well. ( IT )


----------



## yulilin3

cm8 said:


> And it seems to be correct! I am not a happy camper. My pass expires on Christmas Day and it shows it not available after 15 December . I used the park blockout calendar to find that date.
> 
> We have a platinum plus and it should be good through my end date!


Really? I just looked at the blackout calendar and the  bo seems to be the same they were before for all passes


----------



## A_Hal

I just checked the MDE app. It appears December 21-31 is blocked out for platinum and platinum plus passes. I then checked the mobile website and it shows the passes are good through December. Hopefully just a glitch on the mobile app.


----------



## A_Hal

A_Hal said:


> I just checked the MDE app. It appears December 21-31 is blocked out for platinum and platinum plus passes. I then checked the mobile website and it shows the passes are good through December. Hopefully just a glitch on the mobile app.



I just talked with a CM. He said that was a glitch in the app and our platinum pass  is still valid through December.


----------



## hertamaniac

Has anyone with a fully paid AP and selected a partial refund received either:

1) A phone call from Disney, after calling them initially, confirming the refund option/selection.
2) Received the partial refund.

We have not received either at this time.


----------



## johnnyr

hertamaniac said:


> Has anyone with a fully paid AP and selected a partial refund received either:
> 
> 1) A phone call from Disney, after calling them initially, confirming the refund option/selection.
> 2) Received the partial refund.
> 
> We have not received either at this time.



I have not. Called 3 weeks ago to request partial refund. CM took my info and said she submitted the necessary forms and I would receive a call back in a “couple weeks”. So far nothing.


----------



## cm8

yulilin3 said:


> Really? I just looked at the blackout calendar and the  bo seems to be the same they were before for all passes
> View attachment 500790


My pass ends on the 15th.. one sec
Now it’s up to the 20th! It also does not show that reservations are required like yours


----------



## cm8

A_Hal said:


> I just talked with a CM. He said that was a glitch in the app and our platinum pass  is still valid through December.


That makes sense! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Poohbear538

cm8 said:


> My pass ends on the 15th.. one sec
> Now it’s up to the 20th! It also does not show that reservations are required like yours View attachment 500813


@cm8 I have Platinum and mine looked like your at first but when I clicked on Gold just to take a look a whole new page opened up with the calendar and it says reservations required on every level.


----------



## cm8

Thank you!


----------



## DaveNan

I called a couple of days ago and requested the partial refund.  I called the AP VIP number 407 939 7277, but all the options offered, led my to general reservations, not the AP line.  When I mentioned it to the CM's, they suggested I select option 3 (not presented on the call) to go directly to an AP CM.  My DD did that for her AP's and it worked, so you can bypass some of the hold time.  Confirming what others have said, they took my info and said I would not receive my refund until after the parts opened and it would go onto my original method of payment.  If used a gift card and no longer have that card, I will need to call back at that point in time and they could switch it to a new e-gift card.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I have not been following this thread, but recent events prompted me to go looking for others who are in a similar situation. And so, here I am. 

Dh and I had AP's that expired on May 12. We had a trip planned for the end of April that obviously got cancelled. Anyway, on Thursday night, our "expired" AP's disappeared from my MDE app. I assume this happened because I did not renew them? Have others had this happen? I'm trying to remain calm, but I expect I will no longer receive AP emails since Disney's system shows us without AP's. Will the passes show up again once the parks open? 

Please be patient with me if this was covered recently. I appreciate your help and appreciate anyone explaining what we currently know or believe. I'll watch this thread from now on.


----------



## SarahC97

Iowamomof4 said:


> I have not been following this thread, but recent events prompted me to go looking for others who are in a similar situation. And so, here I am.
> 
> Dh and I had AP's that expired on May 12. We had a trip planned for the end of April that obviously got cancelled. Anyway, on Thursday night, our "expired" AP's disappeared from my MDE app. I assume this happened because I did not renew them? Have others had this happen? I'm trying to remain calm, but I expect I will no longer receive AP emails since Disney's system shows us without AP's. Will the passes show up again once the parks open?
> 
> Please be patient with me if this was covered recently. I appreciate your help and appreciate anyone explaining what we currently know or believe. I'll watch this thread from now on.


From what I understand, in Disney's system your APs will still show and should be extended. Others have reported that even when passes disappear, phone CMs can still see them. Hopefully everything goes smoothly!


----------



## NLKim

DaveNan said:


> I called a couple of days ago and requested the partial refund.  I called the AP VIP number 407 939 7277, but all the options offered, led my to general reservations, not the AP line.  When I mentioned it to the CM's, they suggested I select option 3 (not presented on the call) to go directly to an AP CM.  My DD did that for her AP's and it worked, so you can bypass some of the hold time.  Confirming what others have said, they took my info and said I would not receive my refund until after the parts opened and it would go onto my original method of payment.  If used a gift card and no longer have that card, I will need to call back at that point in time and they could switch it to a new e-gift card.


I called over a month ago (unfortunately I didn't know that there was a way to reduce hold time) and got exactly the same answer. At least that means some CMs are being consistent with their answers.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Do we know how much the refund is supposed to be?


----------



## yulilin3

Iowamomof4 said:


> Do we know how much the refund is supposed to be?





Iowamomof4 said:


> Do we know how much the refund is supposed to be?


The website states that it's the number of days the parks were closed,  we have no further info than that


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> The website states that it's the number of days the parks were closed,  we have no further info than that



See...this is the rub.  We're about 4 weeks from reopening and they still haven't refunded our AP's.  I feel they knew exactly how much each person would get refunded as soon as that option become public.  I have to lean that they are holding our monies without releasing a refund date to keep us at bay.


----------



## la la limon

I wonder if they do not yet have a "refund date" because it's possible that they won't restart the clock on annual passes right when they open. I know that this was/is the case in Shanghai.


----------



## yulilin3

I have said this in a couple of different threads, not sure if I've said it here. But my guess, and this is just me speculating, is that we won't have any further info on anything until the theme parks CM have been recalled and in place
As of now, no CM has been recalled for theme parks, not even high seniority managers and coordinators. This is not expected to happen until the last week of June
I hope I'm wrong and they start moving things along, but as far as refunds go they need the staff in the offices with the proper programming and computers and such, they are still working from home.
So if anyone calls the phone lines make sure to ask if they are still working from home, that will be another indication


----------



## Jothmas

Iowamomof4 said:


> Dh and I had AP's that expired on May 12. We had a trip planned for the end of April that obviously got cancelled. Anyway, on Thursday night, our "expired" AP's disappeared from my MDE app. I assume this happened because I did not renew them? Have others had this happen? I'm trying to remain calm, but I expect I will no longer receive AP emails since Disney's system shows us without AP's. Will the passes show up again once the parks open?


My AP expired 6/9. It has disappeared when I look at my plans/tickets on the website but it still shows in the MDE app and there is the link to renew it.


----------



## yulilin3

Jothmas said:


> My AP expired 6/9. It has disappeared when I look at my plans/tickets on the website but it still shows in the MDE app and there is the link to renew it.


APs don't disappear until 30 days after expiration, that's your grace period to renew. The site might be glitching


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Apologies if this has come up already, I haven’t checked on this thread in a dozen pages or so—

I have a silver AP on the monthly payment program.  When this whole thing started, I called the AP hotline, and opted to have them keep the March payment made, and take the extension on my pass.  (The other option was to have March’s payment refunded and keep your expiration date)

I noticed on my credit card statement when I checked it today,  a pass payment was made on 5/27, and subsequently refunded on 5/29.  I wasn’t sure what was going on, since I had opted to take an extension, so I called the passholder line and asked.  CM said they had a glitch in their payment system, and they charged some cards for their May payment, then refunded it.  It will not affect your extension.  
Just thought I would bring this up in case something similar happened to anyone else, save a phone call.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Any body cancelled their APs outright


----------



## Runnsally

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Any body cancelled their APs outright


You mean full refund (or stopped monthly payments) for remaining time on AP even after re-opening?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Yes


----------



## PrincessV

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Any body cancelled their APs outright


In theory, yes. Kind of. I had a AP on monthly payments, expiring end of March. I renewed early, in Jan: payments were taken in Jan, Feb, and March, but the renewed AP didn't begin until after parks closed in mid-March. Since the parks have been/will be closed for the two trips I needed the AP for, and because I am in a high-risk group and really cannot go to WDW when it does reopen, AND because my AP hasn't been used at all, I asked that the renewal be canceled and the $150 already paid for it refunded. I was told "no" twice, but got it to a higher level in Guest Services, who said it was being noted on my account that I requested cancellation and refund. At no time was I promised that will actually happen, though, so I have my doubts. I was told nothing would be done until parks reopen, so I'm still waiting to see...


----------



## emilymad

PrincessV said:


> In theory, yes. Kind of. I had a AP on monthly payments, expiring end of March. I renewed early, in Jan: payments were taken in Jan, Feb, and March, but the renewed AP didn't begin until after parks closed in mid-March. Since the parks have been/will be closed for the two trips I needed the AP for, and because I am in a high-risk group and really cannot go to WDW when it does reopen, AND because my AP hasn't been used at all, I asked that the renewal be canceled and the $150 already paid for it refunded. I was told "no" twice, but got it to a higher level in Guest Services, who said it was being noted on my account that I requested cancellation and refund. At no time was I promised that will actually happen, though, so I have my doubts. I was told nothing would be done until parks reopen, so I'm still waiting to see...



I am in the wait and see category as well.  Depending on what they announce I will be asking for a prorated refund of our AP.  If they don't restart the clock until after reservations are required I may have a different stance.  I assume I will have to escalate any request for a refund which is fine.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Just an FYI - we did AP cancellation. We wrote in to WDW Guest Communications AFTER I did it with the CM over the phone.  We explained our feelings on everything and we were contacted by somebody in Guest Relations. He told us they would indeed cancel it and refund the money via a Disney Gift Card we would receive in 6 - 8 weeks. On the phone we were told it would be August before we heard anything back.  As an aside: we had a hopper, upgraded it while we were in Disney last fall, but never actually used the AP portion.  So, Disney lost nothing on it and since it is a gift card they are issuing, they are going to get the money back when we do finally return. I specifically asked for a gift card. If I asked for a credit card refund it would probably still be under review.


----------



## SarahC97

I chatted with a CM a bit ago to see if I could get any more info about when passes may be extended. They said that the number of days the passes will be extended has not quite been worked out yet and that passholders would get an email about the new park reservation system before it was launched. I’d like some notice that it’s going to be launched so I can call and try to nail someone down about pass extensions and if I’ll be able to use my pass that expires before my trip to make theme park reservations. I guess we’re still going to have to wait and see


----------



## shoreward

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> Just an FYI - we did AP cancellation. We wrote in to WDW Guest Communications AFTER I did it with the CM over the phone.  We explained our feelings on everything and we were contacted by somebody in Guest Relations. He told us they would indeed cancel it and refund the money via a Disney Gift Card we would receive in 6 - 8 weeks. On the phone we were told it would be August before we heard anything back.  As an aside: we had a hopper, upgraded it while we were in Disney last fall, but never actually used the AP portion.  So, Disney lost nothing on it and since it is a gift card they are issuing, they are going to get the money back when we do finally return. I specifically asked for a gift card. If I asked for a credit card refund it would probably still be under review.


Did they tell you how much of your AP cost will be refunded for cancelling?  I may be reading something into your post that is not there, but are they giving you a refund for the full year?


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

shoreward said:


> Did they tell you how much of your AP cost will be refunded for cancelling?  I may be reading something into your post that is not there, but are they giving you a refund for the full year?



Full refund for the upgrade price on each of the APs.   We went from a 7-day hopper to an AP that was unused.  They are giving us a gift card as a refund so basically, Disney is coming out ahead.  They give us the GC, which has to be given back to their company.  When we buy tickets again, we will have to pay full price, so even if we use the GC, we are paying more as it will not be an upgrade.


----------



## Eastern

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Any body cancelled their APs outright


I called the AP help desk on 5/7 and requested a refund of unused days as the pass expired before the planned reopening. Several days ago, I called again as I had heard the rumor that passes might be extended during the one park per day period. I would prefer that, as it would possibly coincide with a future trip. I was told that once a refund was requested, it could not be changed. I have not heard anything further about the pass.


----------



## tjm236

Eastern said:


> I called the AP help desk on 5/7 and requested a refund of unused days as the pass expired before the planned reopening. Several days ago, I called again as I had heard the rumor that passes might be extended during the one park per day period. I would prefer that, as it would possibly coincide with a future trip. *I was told that once a refund was requested, it could not be changed*. I have not heard anything further about the pass.


This is where I have to call BS on Disney.  You're telling me a multi-billion dollar company can't undo something as simple as changing whether someone gets a refund or extension on a pass?  Now, granted, IT is one of the weakest links of Disney.  But still, there are ways to undo it, even if it means figuring out a way to reissue a pass with less than 1 year on it (I'm assuming they can do this if they have the flexibility to change the expiration dates as they're discussing).

Does anything specify in writing that once a selection is made, it can't be changed?  It's not in the main section of the website where the refund option is mentioned.  You would think they would make it clearer that it couldn't be changed.

I also think there's a huge difference if Disney does as they said they were going to (extend passes for the period of *closure*) and someone changes their mind vs Disney changing the policy to extend passes further because the features that were purchased wouldn't be available during the initial opening (park hopping for example).  If the parks reopen when they're supposed to, it doesn't make sense for us to get an extension for the closure period.  If passes are extended a few more months, it might make sense for us.  How can we be held to a decision that was made based on their policy if they change the policy?


----------



## yulilin3

Once the reservation system opens up or when we get info on it, I will try and get the info as fast as I can out (if I'm home  ) but please share if you see it first. 
Also please do not open another thread like
AP reservation open
Once it opens I'll come and change the title of this thread
Thanks


----------



## e_yerger

I just wanted to throw my hat in the ring with the refund/phone CM situation. I'm sorry if anything like this was already covered, but I figured it would help someone.

I called today to ask for a refund rather than the extension. I have (had?  ) a platinum AP. I paid $808.34 for my pass (it was an upgrade completed in March 2019).
My pass expired May 17th, so I have 64 days that I will be refunded for.
I asked if the refund would be prorated for the amount of day the parks is closed - yes. 
I asked if it would include tax, or be the before tax price - she said no one has asked her that question before, but she said the language they received was "refund for the cost charged", so I'm taking that as post-tax.
So this would be:
($808.34/365) x 64 = $141.74 refund

I asked how the refund would be delivered. She said it would be issued back to method of payment. I asked her what would happen if we didn't have that method anymore. She said the following:
Disney will send an email out prior to issuing the refund saying "a refund of x dollars will be issued to x method of payment". At that point we can reach out dispute the method of payment and request a gift card, check, or electronic transfer to a banking account etc. She also said that Disney will attempt to refund to the method. If it's returned, they will reach out to us to let us know that the refund was rejected by the institute and we can choose the refund method.


----------



## Rosanne

I'm going to copy/paste what I wrote about my phone experience today that I already wrote about on the rumors/news board. 

I'm in from a loop on my run and then will be back out for the next loop then back again. So will be back in about 20 minutes. 

So, my main source of stress about my trip in 29 days has been that I don't know if my daughter's AP that would have expired on April 13th was going to be processed in time to make park reservations. It has been driving me mad as we have one week where we can go somewhere and my girls' first choice is Disney even with restrictions but definitely with access to the parks (which is why we moved our time to July 15-19) but if DD19's AP can't get her into the parks then it's pointless.

Anyway...

I just got off the phone with a CM who was quite relaxed and seemed to know what she was talking about. She asked if DD's pass was paid in full and I said yes.

I told her about my concerns and she said that the APs that would have expired during the closure but will be extended due to the closure would be available to us _*before*_ the reservation system goes live so we would be able to make park reservations with her AP.

She seemed confident about the information and said they were working on getting the APs loaded. She could definitely see my daughter's AP and the prior date of expiration, etc.

She was confident we would be able to reserve hers along with ours without a problem.

I know it's a phone CM but she seemed comfortable with her information.


----------



## Avery&Todd

ummm....can someone confirm that I'm not going crazy.....

BUT...

on MDE I can go under "tickets" and it's letting me get to the end to PURCHASE new APs.......like PLATINUM!

I dont need to actually buy them since we already have valid passes but does anyone else see this?????


----------



## n2mm

Avery&Todd said:


> ummm....can someone confirm that I'm not going crazy.....
> 
> BUT...
> 
> on MDE I can go under "tickets" and it's letting me get to the end to PURCHASE new APs.......like PLATINUM!
> 
> I dont need to actually buy them since we already have valid passes but does anyone else see this?????



you’re a dvc member?  We can still buy APs, that’s never changed.  We can even renew, but you have to call MS


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> ummm....can someone confirm that I'm not going crazy.....
> 
> BUT...
> 
> on MDE I can go under "tickets" and it's letting me get to the end to PURCHASE new APs.......like PLATINUM!
> 
> I dont need to actually buy them since we already have valid passes but does anyone else see this?????


people have reported being able to buy aps


----------



## Avery&Todd

n2mm said:


> you’re a dvc member?  We can still buy APs, that’s never changed.  We can even renew, but you have to call MS


YES - I just thought that it's been closed to buy tickets since the shutdown...

I guess I got excited over nothing...


----------



## FinnFogg

Not sure if this has already been posted elsewhere, but Hong Kong Disneyland (which has implemented and opened their reservation system) has now announced that they are extending annual passes for the closure period *less* blackout  days *plus* an additional 30 days (unlike
Shanghai Disney, which has extended annual passes through the “reservation system” period).


----------



## elgerber

FinnFogg said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted elsewhere, but Hong Kong Disneyland (which has implemented and opened their reservation system) has now announced that they are extending annual passes for the closure period *less* blackout  days *plus* an additional 30 days (unlike
> Shanghai Disney, which has extended annual passes through the “reservation system” period).


I would be ok with that.


----------



## n2mm

Avery&Todd said:


> YES - I just thought that it's been closed to buy tickets since the shutdown...
> 
> I guess I got excited over nothing...



its all good.  We’re all looking for a glimmer of hope on the horizon.  Everyday the news around us is so hard, it’s all pretty overwhelming.  Planning a future trip gives me much needed peace.


----------



## dnw25

I realize this may be slightly off topic but has anyone truly had luck with getting more than the closure/partial refund amount?  Our platinum passes expire November 30.  We 'used' them November 30 - mid March.  So I would be looking for mid March to end of November on three passes to be refunded.

flying, lack of resort discounts, park reservations, no park hopping, rising number of covid cases in FL (and elsewhere) and now the NBA likely bumping us from our 'home' resort.   I just want to be done with Disney and want a refund on the remainder of our passes.  I get that, I'll walk.   

Anyone had any luck?


----------



## soniam

Avery&Todd said:


> ummm....can someone confirm that I'm not going crazy.....
> 
> BUT...
> 
> on MDE I can go under "tickets" and it's letting me get to the end to PURCHASE new APs.......like PLATINUM!
> 
> I dont need to actually buy them since we already have valid passes but does anyone else see this?????



Anyone has been able to buy APs this entire time. It might be an option for those without tickets but a hotel stay, but who knows what the park reservation restrictions will be.


----------



## kmorlock

yulilin3 said:


> Once the reservation system opens up or when we get info on it, I will try and get the info as fast as I can out (if I'm home  ) but please share if you see it first.
> Also please do not open another thread like
> AP reservation open
> Once it opens I'll come and change the title of this thread
> Thanks


Is this the main AP thread that we should look to for your updates?


----------



## yulilin3

kmorlock said:


> Is this the main AP thread that we should look to for your updates?


Yes,  once the system opens I'll add it to the title


----------



## thanxfornoticin

FinnFogg said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted elsewhere, but Hong Kong Disneyland (which has implemented and opened their reservation system) has now announced that they are extending annual passes for the closure period *less* blackout  days *plus* an additional 30 days (unlike
> Shanghai Disney, which has extended annual passes through the “reservation system” period).


Thanks for the info.  I had not seen this.  So at this point, Shanghai is doing it one way, Hong Kong another, and likely WDW yet another.  The lack of info and lack of consistency is a bit frustrating at times - although I do understand how WDW is a way different situation due to the 4 parks and the size of the resort.  But it's still tough to get a feel for what they're doing.


----------



## kmorlock

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  once the system opens I'll add it to the title


Thank you very much!


----------



## lhall7

Well I knew I should have waited.  I am now concerned.  We have 2 Plat APs that expire November 25.  I already messed up with my daughter's ticket and did get a refund issued for it but that was before I knew they were extending tickets until 2021 (when we plan to return).  No big deal.  But I did already call and request refund about a month ago for our APs thinking they would only be extended for the time the park is actually closed.  IF they do extend them past that, then I don't think it is fair to not allow us to reverse that decision for the refund, but that isn't the same information that I had when I made that request.  Thoughts?  Should I call them back?


----------



## dnw25

lhall7 said:


> Well I knew I should have waited.  I am now concerned.  We have 2 Plat APs that expire November 25.  I already messed up with my daughter's ticket and did get a refund issued for it but that was before I knew they were extending tickets until 2021 (when we plan to return).  No big deal.  But I did already call and request refund about a month ago for our APs thinking they would only be extended for the time the park is actually closed.  IF they do extend them past that, then I don't think it is fair to not allow us to reverse that decision for the refund, but that isn't the same information that I had when I made that request.  Thoughts?  Should I call them back?


Where are you getting this info?  They extended longer than closure?  Ours expire November 30 which I assume would take us to March 30.  big assumption.  I actually got want a refund for remainder of year.....


----------



## DisneyOutsider

lhall7 said:


> Thoughts?  Should I call them back?



Calling them will just be a waste of your time. They can't help you because Disney has not announced anything concrete in regards to the AP extensions other than that they will be extended for the duration of the closure. They can't give you an answer based on message board speculation.


----------



## lhall7

dnw25 said:


> Where are you getting this info?  They extended longer than closure?  Ours expire November 30 which I assume would take us to March 30.  big assumption.  I actually got want a refund for remainder of year.....


Someone indicated above that other parks like Shanghai have done that for AP holders, so I am making an assumption.  What concerns me is if they do that I will not be able to change my refund request (someone else indicated that it couldn't be reversed) because I have already requested a refund.  I did get a refund on my 7 day PH ticket purchased through Boardwalk Ticketing, but that was BEFORE I knew they did indeed extend the use of those tickets to 2021 past the original December date.


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62013851https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62013867heads up if you have an expired AP check your account


----------



## OffToDWD

Does anyone know when we need to decide by - whether we want the refund or the extension?

I called them a couple times.  Once was told that I needed to decide by end of May and the second time I was told that I needed to decide before the extension is given (but he didn't know when that would be but it could be automatic).  Wondering if anyone got "better" answers.  How can we make a decision if we don't have any information?


----------



## kelpricer

Looks like people on Facebook are reporting that their extensions are showing now on the app. Some still don’t have them showing but a few now are saying the can see theirs


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

My AP expired on 5/10. Nothing showing in the MDE app for me. It disappeared at the month mark after it expired, and I keep hoping the extension will show up and my pass will become active again. Going to be SO bummed if the park reservations system comes online before that happens.


----------



## OffToDWD

kelpricer said:


> Looks like people on Facebook are reporting that their extensions are showing now on the app. Some still don’t have them showing but a few now are saying the can see theirs



Did they say how long the extension was?  Sorry, I'm one of those few people left in this world who isn't on Facebook!  Mine still shows the original expiration date which is in November.


----------



## kelpricer

OffToDWD said:


> Did they say how long the extension was?  Sorry, I'm one of those few people left in this world who isn't on Facebook!  Mine still shows the original expiration date which is in November.


I just asked, 4 months.


----------



## sfbank

OffToWDW. Not the only one. We may be few and far between but DH and I are right there with you.


----------



## PrincessV

My Gold's been extended; new expiration date showing in MDE. I'm trying to do the math to see how many days, but I've got blockouts to consider and my brain hurts. It's roughly 4 months.

ETA: did the math - I got exactly the number of days I had left when parks closed, plus days the parks are closed, minus the April Gold blockout days.


----------



## shoreward

For those whose APs were extended, what kind of pass do you have? The expiration date has not been extended on my Platinum Pass, yet.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Our platinum passes expired May 12 and disappeared from my account a month later. They haven't not shown back up yet. Also, just another data point, we do not have a trip scheduled at this time. Our April trip was cancelled and we opted not to reschedule. We wanted to just wait until we knew for sure what was going on. Seems like that may have been a mistake.


----------



## PrincessV

shoreward said:


> For those whose APs were extended, what kind of pass do you have?  No expiration date extended on my Platinum Pass, yet.


Mine is Gold.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

I have a Platinum pass, and that hasn’t been extended or even shown back up yet.


----------



## OffToDWD

PrincessV said:


> My Gold's been extended; new expiration date showing in MDE. I'm trying to do the math to see how many days, but I've got blockouts to consider and my brain hurts. It's roughly 4 months.
> 
> ETA: did the math - I got exactly the number of days I had left when parks closed, plus days the parks are closed, minus the April Gold blockout days.



Thank you!!!


----------



## MissLiss279

My platinum pass that expired 4/5, and that I had already renewed (for a later in April trip), is not showing an extended date beyond 4/5/21 yet.


----------



## PrincessV

Another note: I see my new expiration in MDE online, not in the phone app.

Also, my son's AP that expired in April is still MIA entirely.


----------



## shoreward

Could it be that the first group of passes having expiration dates extended are Gold?


----------



## CarolinaBlue

We have gold dvc passes and are out of state.  Still show 5/19/20 exp date and "need to be renewed buttons".  We have a trip booked for the end of Aug., so hoping these are extended soon!


----------



## CarolinaBlue

shoreward said:


> Could it be that the first group of passes having expiration dates extended are Gold?


 
Or Florida residents?


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> Another note: I see my new expiration in MDE online, not in the phone app.
> 
> Also, my son's AP that expired in April is still MIA entirely.


I seriously hate Disney IT. I am not techie at all but how hard is it to say "all AP get 4 more months, and execute" why is it always this trickle


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Does anyone know which email address would be best to send about further options for the passes? Unsurprisingly the CM I just talked to on the phone did not have any answers and also told me extensions had not started yet (so obviously nobody told phone CMs ). She did say she thinks we should make the decision before they get auto extended (I specifically asked that) so now I’m a bit frantic over here. We can’t use our passes before they expire likely not even with the extension, but would really love a better option before we go for a partial refund that can’t be changed once we start it. We’re out way more than the partial refund covers, which is our own fault for how we used/planned to use the pass, I know.


----------



## Geomom

No changes yet...gold AP expires 8/4...have a message telling me to renew....


----------



## osufeth24

FL Res Gold here, no extension or anything, expired in April, so still missing from MDE in both computer and phone


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> I seriously hate Disney IT. I am not techie at all but how hard is it to say "all AP get 4 more months, and execute" why is it always this trickle


I couldn't agree more. But I think I know why my son's AP is gone: he had a Silver, so even with days added, he'll be in the blockout period when parks open. So he gets zero compensation for unused days, I guess? I mean, we got what we needed out of it, so I don't feel I've lost anything financially, but I'm pretty sure I did not get what my contract stipulates.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> I couldn't agree more. But I think I know why my son's AP is gone: he had a Silver, so even with days added, he'll be in the blockout period when parks open. So he gets zero compensation for unused days, I guess? I mean, we got what we needed out of it, so I don't feel I've lost anything financially, but I'm pretty sure I did not get what my contract stipulates.


other than the extension is anything else new popping up on your MDE, like a new button/feature


----------



## PrincessV

Sorry, one more data point I forgot but is maybe important? I had my request to extend already in place: via call/email in early April. So 1. maybe they're extending all the ones that already have notes on them to do so, and 2. doing them in order of when said note was received?


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Does anyone know which email address would be best to send about further options for the passes? Unsurprisingly the CM I just talked to on the phone did not have any answers and also told me extensions had not started yet (so obviously nobody told phone CMs ). She did say she thinks we should make the decision before they get auto extended (I specifically asked that) so now I’m a bit frantic over here. We can’t use our passes before they expire likely not even with the extension, but would really love a better option before we go for a partial refund that can’t be changed once we start it. We’re out way more than the partial refund covers, which is our own fault for how we used/planned to use the pass, I know.


wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com'let them know you are writing about ap, yoour situation, and that you want someone to call you back, ASAP.
I did this and got a call 3 days later


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> other than the extension is anything else new popping up on your MDE, like a new button/feature


Nothing in MDE online; just the new expiration date. It doesn't even have the "Reservations Required" language in the blockout calendar. MDE in phone app still shows my original expiration date and nothing new.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com'let them know you are writing about ap, yoour situation, and that you want someone to call you back, ASAP.
> I did this and got a call 3 days later



Thank you!!


----------



## yulilin3

My silver ap just got extended from 5/14 9/08 I had renewed during the closure


----------



## kmorlock

No extension yet in MDE but, we are good through 1/22/21 still.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

kmorlock said:


> No extension yet in MDE but, we are good through 1/22/21 still.


Same here but 1/21/21 and I hope to go in Jan feb of next year


----------



## PrincessV

Update: my extended expiration date now shows in both MDE online and MDE app. My phone is old, so maybe just took time for it to refresh?


----------



## lhall7

DisneyOutsider said:


> Calling them will just be a waste of your time. They can't help you because Disney has not announced anything concrete in regards to the AP extensions other than that they will be extended for the duration of the closure. They can't give you an answer based on message board speculation.


Thanks.  I was really just thinking of calling to see if they could remove my decision for refund and wait to see what really happens before I make that decision.  I was under the assumption that they wouldn't extend past the reopening date, but now that seems like it might indeed happen which would allow us to get another trip in with the pass.  We have only used 5 days.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

I’m still getting 10/26/2020 my old expiration dates


----------



## Rash

Can I start a thread specifically for those of us whose AP expired during the closure and have disappeared from MDE so that we can post when they start to get extended?


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

Just talked to a cast member who told me that APs that expired during closure will only be getting the number of days between when the parks closed and when the pass expired. For me, I guess that is 55 days. Not 4 months like the unexpired passes are getting.


----------



## randumb0

No extension yet and my son's still does not appear


----------



## osufeth24

For reference I am connected with 5 friends that all have  aps that I can see. 

2 have gold which expire in July 
2 have platinum expire in December 
1 has silver expired in Sept 

None have been extended.


----------



## yulilin3

So another loooong phone call with the AP line
I have a unique situation where I was given wrong info back in May, I basically renewed my pass to Silver after being told by Gold AP dates would roll over along with the same Gold Blockout dates from March 16 to May 14 (expiration of Gold) so I renewed to silver confident that I would be able to use those Gold days in July
Anyways I have talked to them several times and have a case open that the CM can now refer to when I call. So the last time the CM told me to call as soon as my ap extended, which it did
The recent CM tells me that their ticket system is still down and I wouldn't be able to fix my problem until AP preview sign ups are available. He doesn't know when that will happen but he did reassure me that my Gold pass days will be added now and then my silver will have a new start and expiration date
So basically they ticket system isn't open
Also myself and DD ap extended but not my DS, he said there's no rhyme or reason on how these are going out and that this morning they didn't know this would be happening


----------



## DisneyOutsider

lhall7 said:


> Thanks.  I was really just thinking of calling to see if they could remove my decision for refund and wait to see what really happens before I make that decision.  I was under the assumption that they wouldn't extend past the reopening date, but now that seems like it might indeed happen which would allow us to get another trip in with the pass.  We have only used 5 days.



Well I suppose it can't hurt to ask regarding reversing your refund.. although first reports are that the new expiration date is only extended for the length of the closure. That could change, though.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Report on TP chat of CM agreeing to put AP ‘ on hold’ for future use. Poster from NY.

quote
Disney is working with people on a case by case basis. They worked with us and we can use the unused months in the future when we are comfortable to return.
Unquote


----------



## Mrs.Reese

Mine was extended but my parents has not been. At least things are moving forward.


----------



## DVCjj

PrincessV said:


> Update: my extended expiration date now shows in both MDE online and MDE app. My phone is old, so maybe just took time for it to refresh?


Could you tell me what your MDE extended pass shows?  Is it an actual date to cover the closure dates or just the name of your pass?  Mine says :
*Affiliation*
Disney Gold Pass
That's all I see.  Not even the old date.  This is on the website on my PC.

Thank you.


----------



## JM23457

We have Platinum APs and they have not yet extended the expiration date.


----------



## Rash

For those of us with expired APs that no longer show in MDE, I thought a dedicated thread would be helpful. Post here when your pass is extended and visible again. Those following can set up instant notification show we know when it starts happening.


----------



## PrincessV

DVCjj said:


> Could you tell me what your MDE extended pass shows?  Is it an actual date to cover the closure dates or just the name of your pass?  Mine says :
> *Affiliation*
> Disney Gold Pass
> That's all I see.  Not even the old date.  This is on the website on my PC.
> 
> Thank you.


Yep, it says: "FL Res. Disney Gold Pass, Expires 7/18/2021"


----------



## DVCjj

PrincessV said:


> Yep, it says: "FL Res. Disney Gold Pass, Expires 7/18/2021"


Thank you so much.  Will keep checking.  The thought of calling AP gives me hives.


----------



## abooch

I feel like tickets should be refunded or paused until the reservation system is concluded and park hopping is permitted.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

abooch said:


> I feel like tickets should be refunded or paused until the reservation system is concluded and park hopping is permitted.


Someone from NY on TP chat reporting being allowed to put partly used APs ‘on hold’.


----------



## ct7878

Iowamomof4 said:


> I have not been following this thread, but recent events prompted me to go looking for others who are in a similar situation. And so, here I am.
> 
> Dh and I had AP's that expired on May 12. We had a trip planned for the end of April that obviously got cancelled. Anyway, on Thursday night, our "expired" AP's disappeared from my MDE app. I assume this happened because I did not renew them? Have others had this happen? I'm trying to remain calm, but I expect I will no longer receive AP emails since Disney's system shows us without AP's. Will the passes show up again once the parks open?
> 
> Please be patient with me if this was covered recently. I appreciate your help and appreciate anyone explaining what we currently know or believe. I'll watch this thread from now on.


I am in a similar situation. We are platinum pass holder and my tickets expired 6 days after park closure in March. We had planned to renew the weekend they closed but for obvious reason we waited. While I am not that concerned for the 6 additional days,  I was surprised to see the pass disappear and there not be a renewel option/discount. While we want to renew- we do want to get some clarity on things before doing so.  I have always received AP emails but have not received the last message, so I am thinking that I am no longer be considered a pass holder at this time. We have been pass holders for 16 years so it is disappointinf that all communication would stop given the circumstances and park closure.


----------



## yulilin3

DVCjj said:


> Thank you so much.  Will keep checking.  The thought of calling AP gives me hives.


Don't call,  they can't do ending.  The cm told me there's no rhyme or reason on the extensions going out. This morning they didn't even know extensions would start showing,  they only knew when people started calling


----------



## yulilin3

Rash said:


> For those of us with expired APs that no longer show in MDE, I thought a dedicated thread would be helpful. Post here when your pass is extended and visible again. Those following can set up instant notification show we know when it starts happening.


Merged you to the existing thread.  It's really hard for moderators to keep track with multiple threads especially when we start getting news
This topic is being discussed here


----------



## rteetz

No extension for me yet.


----------



## gatorlisa

I have two non-FL-resident Platinum Passes in my account. I can also see my parents' Silver FL-resident passes. None of them have been updated with a new expiration date yet. 11/1/2020 and 11/3/2020 are the original expiration dates on these passes and online still reflects that.


----------



## kmorlock

I see an extension to 5/19/21 now.  I did not ask for it though.  I asked for a complete cancellation.  I thought if they couldn’t approve a cancellation, we would just default to a refund.  I might ask to have ours put “on hold” as well if that’s an option.  We have an 23 month old and no way will she keep a mask on.  I don’t foresee a trip for a very long time.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

rteetz said:


> No extension for me yet.


Nor me.


----------



## randumb0

All silver here and no extension


----------



## Christi0909

MouseMamaToMany said:


> Just talked to a cast member who told me that APs that expired during closure will only be getting the number of days between when the parks closed and when the pass expired. For me, I guess that is 55 days. Not 4 months like the unexpired passes are getting.



Seems fair, since no one else will be getting extra days beyond their expiration.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mine’s extended from 6/4/21 to 9/29/21.  It’s a FL Res Weekday Select.  My two family members’ passes were extended as well.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Report on TP chat of CM agreeing to put AP ‘ on hold’ for future use. Poster from NY.
> 
> quote
> Disney is working with people on a case by case basis. They worked with us and we can use the unused months in the future when we are comfortable to return.
> Unquote





randumb0 said:


> All silver here and no extension


could be after the blockout dates end


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Now I am stuck with this .... and apparently Disney World is actively using my location!


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> could be after the blockout dates end


Nope i have silver and was extended


----------



## dagored

Have a Fl Res Weekday pass. Was 3-12-21. Now 7-7-21. Ends during my block out days, really. Not happy.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Our gold passes expired in May. They have not been extended as of today.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

MouseMamaToMany said:


> Just talked to a cast member who told me that APs that expired during closure will only be getting the number of days between when the parks closed and when the pass expired. For me, I guess that is 55 days. Not 4 months like the unexpired passes are getting.


That's what they've been saying would happen, and it makes sense.  Mine expired May 10th and they've been saying from the start that those of us who expired during the closure would only get back the days we lost.  No reason to give me 4 months when I only had 2 left on my pass.  

FWIW, I checked online & the app, nothing yet.  Platinum Pass expired 5/10.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

MusicalAstronaut said:


> That's what they've been saying would happen, and it makes sense.  Mine expired May 10th and they've been saying from the start that those of us who expired during the closure would only get back the days we lost.  No reason to give me 4 months when I only had 2 left on my pass.
> 
> FWIW, I checked online & the app, nothing yet.  Platinum Pass expired 5/10.



I assumed this would be the case as well, and planned an August visit accordingly. My Platinum pass expired the same day as yours It is a Bummer though, as it doesn’t give folks much of a chance to make arrangements and get back to the parks. And when you add the possibility of still not being able to get park reservations, even with the extension, that feels awful. Why extend my pass, if I still might not be able to get in, even if I manage to make it to FL? Ah well. It is what it is. I did get to attend SWGE passholder previews last year, which was epic and well worth it.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

MouseMamaToMany said:


> I assumed this would be the case as well, and planned an August visit accordingly. My Platinum pass expired the same day as yours It is a Bummer though, as it doesn’t give folks much of a chance to make arrangements and get back to the parks. And when you add the possibility of still not being able to get park reservations, even with the extension, that feels awful. Why extend my pass, if I still might not be able to get in, even if I manage to make it to FL? Ah well. It is what it is. I did get to attend SWGE passholder previews last year, which was epic and well worth it.


I do agree that it's not quite an equal exchange - I'd planned to go in March & May, and going in July/August in 1000000 degree heat with a limited park experience isn't the same thing.  But, I'm not really sure what's feasible for them to do.  I saw someone float the idea of "pausing" your pass until you want to come back, so instead of expiring September 10 or whatever you'd wait to start it again in December & expire in February.  While a good idea, I don't know if Disney IT could handle that haha.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I do agree that it's not quite an equal exchange - I'd planned to go in March & May, and going in July/August in 1000000 degree heat with a limited park experience isn't the same thing.  But, I'm not really sure what's feasible for them to do.  I saw someone float the idea of "pausing" your pass until you want to come back, so instead of expiring September 10 or whatever you'd wait to start it again in December & expire in February.  While a good idea, I don't know if Disney IT could handle that haha.


It would be nice if Disney IT could pause passes. That would certainly be the option I would take. While I LOVE being in The World, it’s just so doggone got in August!!!


----------



## kmorlock

Called the VIP Passholder line.  I was told a ticket went in for a partial refund for us yesterday (I did not call yesterday, initiate or ask for a partial refund), we received the 4 month extension.  I didn’t ask for that either.  I requested a cancellation.  I knew that was a long shot but, was told someone would call us.  Today I was told that no cancellations or putting a pass on “hold” are being allowed.  CM was a definite canned answer kinda guy.  I know they are going through a lot so, I just chalked it up.  Now I’m not sure what to do?


----------



## Rash

TLSnell1981 said:


> Our gold passes expired in May. They have not been extended as of today.


Looks like they will be based on the fact that mine were.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I never felt I was owed more days, but we're only going to have 50-something days left on our passes when they start the clock again and until today we weren't 100% sure exactly how that would go. And you have people here saying they requested a partial refund and then couldn't get it reversed, so it seemed like just being patient and waiting was the best course of action. Yet now we're hearing it's too late to request a refund. I'm just not feeling the love today. I really hoped they would wait until at least September to start the clock again. I can't even book a trip right now, right? So I'm screwed either way. Can't use my pass because I can't book a hotel, can't get a refund. Dh found out he has to self-quarantine for 14 days if we fly anywhere and might or might not be allowed to just work from home during that time. Just... not having a good day of news here.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

I think that if every every different group of guests here that feel they are being grieved got their way.. then Disney will basically be letting people in for free through all of 2021.

I think at some point, the mouse has to put it's foot down and say.. it's time to make up for lost money. Unless you opt for the refund option.. they're not going to be able to make you completely whole again.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

DisneyOutsider said:


> I think that if every every different group of guests here that feel they are being grieved got their way.. then Disney will basically be letting people in for free through all of 2021.
> 
> I think at some point, the mouse has to put it's foot down and say.. it's time to make up for lost money. Unless you opt for the refund option.. they're not going to be able to make you completely whole again.


Unfortunately, you are exactly right. I’m trying to remind myself that these are true first world problems, and that helps with perspective.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Just checked again and ours have been extended!

Gold DVC non-Florida resident
Expired on 5-19-20
New expiration: 9-13-20

Our late Aug. trip is covered! Now, if we can get park ressies.


----------



## yulilin3

I have said from the beginning,  Disney put the wording out there and is doing exactly what they said they would do
Now if you're still upset i would bypass the phone call,  which does nothing and email.  Be clear on your grievances and if you want them to call you add your phone number
Wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## courtney1188

Every time I call, I’m told I can wait and see, not make a choice yet, because they don’t know yet if anything will end up being offered to pass holders behind partial refund or extension. And that currently they can’t do anything besides those two options. Even via the emails for guest relations/APs, I’ve been told I can wait.But from what I’m reading here it sounds like if you don’t get the partial refund in time, it won’t be an option. Our platinum passes have not yet been extended.

(We’re in Michigan, where the virus is currently being contained quite well and we’re at significantly lower risk than Florida - I’m not comfortable traveling there this summer, and then school starts and we can’t travel then either.)


----------



## randumb0

dagored said:


> Have a Fl Res Weekday pass. Was 3-12-21. Now 7-7-21. Ends during my block out days, really. Not happy.



That does you no good


----------



## FinnFogg

courtney1188 said:


> Every time I call, I’m told I can wait and see, not make a choice yet, because they don’t know yet if anything will end up being offered to pass holders behind partial refund or extension. And that currently they can’t do anything besides those two options. Even via the emails for guest relations/APs, I’ve been told I can wait.But from what I’m reading here it sounds like if you don’t get the partial refund in time, it won’t be an option. Our platinum passes have not yet been extended.
> 
> (We’re in Michigan, where the virus is currently being contained quite well and we’re at significantly lower risk than Florida - I’m not comfortable traveling there this summer, and then school starts and we can’t travel then either.)



We are in Canada and literally cannot travel to Florida any time in the near further. We had to cancel our March and May trips, and just this morning I cancelled our late August/early Sept trip because even if the border is open then, we will still likely have 14 day quarantine upon return. I would love an “on hold” option, restarting our annual passes once we are able to start travelling to WDW again (Nov at the earliest, but more likely in the new year). Frankly, if they restart in Nov, even if we can’t travel then I would still be able to get in March and May trips (as we had booked this year). I called the VIPassholder line, and they re-iterated the two options that are on the WDW website. When I explained that neither of those did any good for me, the CM was very clear that she could not do anything, but she could submit my specific requests to ‘the next level up’ for them to consider. She took over 10 minutes to fill out a very detailed form, and verified appropriate times in my time zone for a call back, so I don’t think she was just humouring me.  Who know what will happen, but at least I tried.


----------



## DisneyLover83

I just called to request a partial refund on our platinum passes since I do not want mine extended. The CM asked if I wanted the passes "cancelled", we do have an off site trip planned in October and the passes are good through that trip so I said no. I'm supposed to be getting a call back? Now I am thinking of cancelling the passes... does that mean a full refund? We've only used them 5 days.... I don't know what our chances are of getting into the parks for the planned October trip.....


----------



## Iowamomof4

DisneyLover83 said:


> I just called to request a partial refund on our platinum passes since I do not want mine extended. The CM asked if I wanted the passes "cancelled", we do have an off site trip planned in October and the passes are good through that trip so I said no. I'm supposed to be getting a call back? Now I am thinking of cancelling the passes... does that mean a full refund? We've only used them 5 days.... I don't know what our chances are of getting into the parks for the planned October trip.....



Did you call the passholder number?


----------



## DisneyLover83

Iowamomof4 said:


> Did you call the passholder number?


Yes, I called the 407-939-7277


----------



## johnnyr

DisneyLover83 said:


> I just called to request a partial refund on our platinum passes since I do not want mine extended. The CM asked if I wanted the passes "cancelled", we do have an off site trip planned in October and the passes are good through that trip so I said no. I'm supposed to be getting a call back? Now I am thinking of cancelling the passes... does that mean a full refund? We've only used them 5 days.... I don't know what our chances are of getting into the parks for the planned October trip.....



Don’t hold your breath. I called a month ago and requested a cancellation and was told I would get a call back in couple weeks. CM took all my info and filled out some kind of form. So far nothing.


----------



## karen4546

no extension on my daughter's Gold AP-still original exp. of 12/18

My husband and I have Gold AP "vouchers" still on our account (we renewed from Platinum to Gold AP in December 2019 but have not activated them yet) and they have a 2030 expiration.


----------



## Kimrlav

I have an AP platinum pass (non-resident) expired on June 12th and it is deleted from My Disney Experience. I just want an extension for the amount of days from closure on March 16th to my expiration date of June 12th. I have not been given a new expiration date.  It feels like the pass is lost in Disney cyberspace.  I have a resort stay scheduled for early September and was hoping to use the pass, instead of my valid tickets (2 days, non-park hopper for the free dining) and (7 day PH ticket re-assigned from family member that cannot travel with me in September - valid until September 26, 2021).


----------



## DisneyLover83

johnnyr said:


> Don’t hold your breath. I called a month ago and requested a cancellation and was told I would get a call back in couple weeks. CM took all my info and filled out some kind of form. So far nothing.


Fabulous, it doesn't even make sense to me why they have to call me back. Just process my refund back to my credit card.

Oh well... we'll see what happens.


----------



## elgerber

Forgive me for not reading all the new pages, I am out of town dealing with my dads passing. But I see two of our 4 have been extended so far. Are we able to call and ask for the refund if we want now that they have extended the dates?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Report on TP chat of CM agreeing to put AP ‘ on hold’ for future use. Poster from NY.
> 
> quote
> Disney is working with people on a case by case basis. They worked with us and we can use the unused months in the future when we are comfortable to return.
> Unquote



This would make me SO happy!! 



FinnFogg said:


> We are in Canada and literally cannot travel to Florida any time in the near further. We had to cancel our March and May trips, and just this morning I cancelled our late August/early Sept trip because even if the border is open then, we will still likely have 14 day quarantine upon return. I would love an “on hold” option, restarting our annual passes once we are able to start travelling to WDW again (Nov at the earliest, but more likely in the new year). Frankly, if they restart in Nov, even if we can’t travel then I would still be able to get in March and May trips (as we had booked this year). I called the VIPassholder line, and they re-iterated the two options that are on the WDW website. When I explained that neither of those did any good for me, the CM was very clear that she could not do anything, but she could submit my specific requests to ‘the next level up’ for them to consider. She took over 10 minutes to fill out a very detailed form, and verified appropriate times in my time zone for a call back, so I don’t think she was just humouring me.  Who know what will happen, but at least I tried.



Canadian too. On the phone today the CM just stood by the two options and I asked if I could talk to anyone else or escalate and she said not at this time.  I have an email in though, so fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Geomom

Ours just got extended.  DVC gold pass, expiration is now 11/29/20, originally expiring on 8/4/20.


----------



## FinallyFL

When a refund is requested are you told the amount of the refund?


----------



## Mustachiokot

Mine expired 3/31 and I’m not seeing anything yet. Sounds like I should expect ~2 weeks extension.


----------



## DebbieB

My extension is showing if I go through the website.  4/29, extended to 8/24.


----------



## kylenne

Geomom said:


> Ours just got extended.  DVC gold pass, expiration is now 11/29/20, originally expiring on 8/4/20.



I have a Platinum set to expire around the same time as your original date and I still don’t see any change.


----------



## lovethattink

My son’s Gold AP expired May 21 and was extended til 9/15. Both mine and dh’s say expire 7/7.


----------



## disland7

FinallyFL said:


> When a refund is requested are you told the amount of the refund?


When I called a few weeks ago to request, they told me to calculate it myself. Using the number of valid days on my pass and cost to figure out my cost per day and then times by the number of valid days the parks were closed. It would be great if they would just tell you though.


----------



## vinotinto

Mustachiokot said:


> Mine expired 3/31 and I’m not seeing anything yet. Sounds like I should expect ~2 weeks extension.


That’s when ours expired. Not seeing them yet back on MDE. Will post when they show up with the new date.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Ha! I just realized I have no idea how I paid for our AP's. I can't find any email receipts or anything, either. I think I probably used gift cards, but this would have been back in October, 2018. I would have no way of calculating the amount of refund we would get if they even offered us one.


----------



## CanucksRock

No updates on my Plat AP or my friends. Also in Canada, but since flying to US still allowed I still plan to go in Sept. (Hoping 14 day quarantine lifts by then; but I work from home; so worst case I don't go anywhere for 2 weeks.)


----------



## bastraker

lovethattink said:


> My son’s Gold AP expired May 21 and was extended til 9/15. Both mine and dh’s say expire 7/7.



Question - We have DVC Gold AP's also. I thought the tickets were only going to be extended the number of days the park was closed - up to my expiration date (also minus Gold April black out days). Ours have not updated yet. I see your son's was extended from May 21 to September 15 - that's longer than I thought. Since the park closed in March and his pass expired in May - shouldn't it only be extended 2 months? 

Are they just extending everyone's pass 4 months regardless of when your expiration date was?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Did you renew during the closure


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> On the phone today the CM just stood by the two options and I asked if I could talk to anyone else or escalate and she said not at this time.


Wow, you should've gotten their name and called back asking for a supervisor. They are always supposed to escalate to a supervisor when you request one. Honestly, I've never heard of being refused to speak to someone higher up the chain. I'd definitely call back.


----------



## FinallyFL

Has anyone already calculated the daily cost of a Silver Pass?


----------



## Rash

bastraker said:


> Question - We have DVC Gold AP's also. I thought the tickets were only going to be extended the number of days the park was closed - up to my expiration date (also minus Gold April black out days). Ours have not updated yet. I see your son's was extended from May 21 to September 15 - that's longer than I thought. Since the park closed in March and his pass expired in May - shouldn't it only be extended 2 months?
> 
> Are they just extending everyone's pass 4 months regardless of when your expiration date was?



The extension starts from July 11. So two months from July is September.


----------



## jdd

Just found this thread - I have a platinum pass expiring 12/19/20 and it hasn't changed yet.


----------



## osufeth24

My parents gold aps that expired July 3 just got extended. 

But mine that expired in April haven't


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Our Gold passes were set to expire  November 9 and they just got extended to  March 6, 2021.  We never reached out to the passholder line to indicate either way that we wanted to extend or a refund.  Guess extend is the default.   I do have a reservation on the books for Jan 2021 so maybe that was taken into account.


----------



## KristinU

This feels like the cancellation of ADRs...like it is being done manually by a team of interns.


----------



## TraciJL

Has anyone seen an extension on their pass after it had disappeared from MDE??  Mine expired May 31st and has disappeared from our account.  I am trying to be patient and assume that it will come back updated with a new expiration, but getting very anxious.  August and the new theme park reservation system are coming up fast!!!


----------



## yulilin3

TraciJL said:


> Has anyone seen an extension on their pass after it had disappeared from MDE??  Mine expired May 31st and has disappeared from our account.  I am trying to be patient and assume that it will come back updated with a new expiration, but getting very anxious.  August and the new theme park reservation system are coming up fast!!!


there have been multiple reports of people seeing their AP back. It'll take the system days to get through to everyone. I have 3 members in my family and 2 have seen extensions


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

KristinU said:


> This feels like the cancellation of ADRs...like it is being done manually by a team of interns.


The CM I spoke with yesterday said that it definitely is being done manually, one at a time. Yikes.


----------



## trmiv

Ours extended. They were to expire November 12th now they say March 7 2021.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Wow, you should've gotten their name and called back asking for a supervisor. They are always supposed to escalate to a supervisor when you request one. Honestly, I've never heard of being refused to speak to someone higher up the chain. I'd definitely call back.



TBH I kind of assumed it was normal given how many people I’ve seen talk about being shut down when calling about APs here.

I think I’ll try again later today and roll the phone CM dice.


----------



## TraciJL

yulilin3 said:


> there have been multiple reports of people seeing their AP back. It'll take the system days to get through to everyone. I have 3 members in my family and 2 have seen extensions


Thank you, yulilin3!!!  That is what I needed to hear


----------



## Disneylvr1971

Called yesterday to have mom's DVC Gold AP cancelled and get a partial refund which she got in Dec. They asked how many days were used, and they took her info said she would receive a call back within 72 hours. As of yesterday mine and DH's AP's were showing original expiration date of 9/16/20, but just checked and now show 1/11/21. So it looks like they are working on them now and are extending 4 months. Will update if I hear anymore on mom's partial refund.


----------



## nascargirl

We have Platinum AP that are set to expire 6/22/20.  I checked MDE and no extension date has been applied just yet.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

nascargirl said:


> We have Platinum AP that are set to expire 6/22/20.  I checked MDE and no extension date has been applied just yet.



From my very unscientific observation, it seems we haven't seen any Platinum AP's extended yet. Could be wrong about that, but I'm waiting on my Platinum's as well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

DisneyOutsider said:


> From my very unscientific observation, it seems we haven't seen any Platinum AP's extended yet. Could be wrong about that, but I'm waiting on my Platinum's as well.



I haven’t seen any either.


----------



## karen4546

update:  
My daughter's pass that was set to expire December 18 now has an expiration of April 14, 2021
-we had all renewed in December 2019 but she is the only one that has visited WDW since the renewal.  

My pass-well certificate-still has Dec. 31, 2030 (we have not activated it since our trip was canceled)


----------



## FinallyFL

My paid in full Gold Pass was extended. My daughters both have a Silver AP and are on the monthly payment plan, neither of those passes have been extended. They would rather cancel as one moved from FL to VA and the other is immune suppressed with asthma. I only upgraded to the Gold Pass because I had family that was to be at the parks this week. Lots of wasted money.


----------



## Poohbear538

I am confused. It looks like they extended the wrong thing.


----------



## elgerber

3 of 4 extended now. Each gold and extended 117 days. Wasn’t that the length closed including the blackout days?  I do want a refund for one of those so I will have to call but I can’t for about a week.


----------



## monroe18

We have 2 Platinum AP that expired 6/9. Neither have been extended


----------



## PrincessV

kmorlock said:


> I see an extension to 5/19/21 now.  I did not ask for it though.  I asked for a complete cancellation.  I thought if they couldn’t approve a cancellation, we would just default to a refund.  I might ask to have ours put “on hold” as well if that’s an option.  We have an 23 month old and no way will she keep a mask on.  I don’t foresee a trip for a very long time.





kmorlock said:


> Called the VIP Passholder line.  I was told a ticket went in for a partial refund for us yesterday (I did not call yesterday, initiate or ask for a partial refund), we received the 4 month extension.  I didn’t ask for that either.  I requested a cancellation.  I knew that was a long shot but, was told someone would call us.  Today I was told that no cancellations or putting a pass on “hold” are being allowed.  CM was a definite canned answer kinda guy.  I know they are going through a lot so, I just chalked it up.  Now I’m not sure what to do?





johnnyr said:


> Don’t hold your breath. I called a month ago and requested a cancellation and was told I would get a call back in couple weeks. CM took all my info and filled out some kind of form. So far nothing.


I called back in early April to ask for a cancellation and refund of my renewal (monthly payments), which I'd done in Jan for a March expiration - so when parks closed, that renewal hadn't even gone into effect. Two phone CMs told me they were not authorized to do that, so I emailed Guest Services. About a month later I got a reply saying my request to cancel was noted on my account. It did NOT make any promises. My AP was not canceled and was extended yesterday. I really do not think actual, full cancellation with full refunds/breaking monthly payment contracts are happening. Partial refunds for APs paid in full was an option form the start, so I understand why those are happening.

I'll admit that I'm not happy with this, but haven't decided if I want to try fighting over it. Too many unknowns still. I am at high-risk for COVID complications and I live with someone very high-risk, so that's a concern, but based on protocols being put into place, I don't think I'd feel much less safe at WDW than I do at the grocery store. OTOH I live in FL and our situation over the coming weeks does not look good, so IDK.

What I really don't know is how easy or difficult it will be to actually use my AP. I'm a 2-hour drive away and I'd feel more comfortable with day trips, not overnights, but will I even be able to get park reservations without resort reservations? I feel like IDK what I want to ask for until I have that information... but it may be too late to ask for anything by the time we know that.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Poohbear538 said:


> I am confused. It looks like they extended the wrong thing. View attachment 501928



Hang in there... I think they just haven't gotten around to renewing the Platinum (non-FL) passes yet.


----------



## Poohbear538

DisneyOutsider said:


> Hang in there... I think they just haven't gotten around to renewing the Platinum (non-FL) passes yet.


That’s the problem a Florida resident. A CS messed up a few years ago and gave me and my DH non Fl passes and had to fix it...


----------



## orey22

I'm on hold with the VIP Passholder line  ( for an hour now ). I put in for a refund for the closed period, but now I'm thinking I want a full refund. Not sure if it's possible, but I'm just not going to Disney, with a mask, no shows, no fireworks, etc. It's sad but that's just not magical at all for me.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm on hold, too. Hoping to get a partial refund since we're now hoping to return next April and our passes won't be extended that far.


----------



## Sandisw

My Gold DVC is now updated.  I got the 117 days...so no blackout dates taken away.


----------



## bookbabe626

DisneyOutsider said:


> From my very unscientific observation, it seems we haven't seen any Platinum AP's extended yet. Could be wrong about that, but I'm waiting on my Platinum's as well.



Our Platinum Plus passes got extended overnight. We’d renewed, so our expiry date was May 20, 2021 and it’s now September 14, 2021.

Hopefully the Canada-US border will open up again at some point so we can use them.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I had three DVC gold passes that expired in May.  I called and requested the partial refund for one of the passes (my daughter's) because I knew she was not going to be able to get back to WDW until sometime next year.  The other two passes updated in my account last night and are now showing an expiration date of 9/5/20.  It is what I expected based on other's experiences yesterday, but it's a bit of a bummer since we have a trip planned starting on 9/12.

I've already got renewal vouchers in the system, so at least we are going to get the benefit of having those passes start in Sept instead of May.  I was planning to get two more trips out of the last passes though and now I'm not getting any.

I'm still unsure if we are going in September.  We will be offsite and I'm not sure with the new restrictions if it's going to be worth it.  My DH won a free timeshare week in a golf tourney, so it's a use it or loose it situation.


----------



## gatorlisa

karen4546 said:


> My pass-well certificate-still has Dec. 31, 2030 (we have not activated it since our trip was canceled)


Your certificate/not-yet-activated-pass will not be updated. It is not active, so you have not lost any time with it. The only thing that gets extended is a pass that was activated prior to the park closures that was not able to be used during the period of time the parks were closed.

I have two Platinum APs on my account that are active (original expiration of 11/1/2020). I expect those to eventually update to sometime in February, though so far no update to the expiration date. I also have two Platinum AP certificates that have never been activated, since we purchased a total of 4 APs a couple of years ago before several rounds of price hikes. Those will continue to have their 12/31/2030 date on them.


----------



## yulilin3

Sandisw said:


> My Gold DVC is now updated.  I got the 117 days...so no blackout dates taken away.


what was your expiration date and whats your new date?


----------



## karen4546

gatorlisa said:


> Your certificate/not-yet-activated-pass will not be updated. It is not active, so you have not lost any time with it. The only thing that gets extended is a pass that was activated prior to the park closures that was not able to be used during the period of time the parks were closed.
> 
> I have two Platinum APs on my account that are active (original expiration of 11/1/2020). I expect those to eventually update to sometime in February, though so far no update to the expiration date. I also have two Platinum AP certificates that have never been activated, since we purchased a total of 4 APs a couple of years ago before several rounds of price hikes. Those will continue to have their 12/31/2030 date on them.



So, are you saying that my "certificate" will have an expiration date of September 26 2021?  since that is my next trip planned.  If so, that is a very different answer than i have had in the past with DVC member services AND Passholder cms.  I was told my pass expires on December 08 and 18 (my original pass was Platinum pass December 2018 but renewed to Gold when we bought DVC).


----------



## sky13

After reading and stalking this thread for a while - decided that maybe I should call in and ask for the refund. (I'm international and really far from WDW so an extension would be pretty useless to me while air travel is so badly affected and mandatory quarantines on return home are in effect. )

On hold now... I have 60 Skype minutes left so will hopefully get to speak to someone before they run out...

(For what it's worth - I have a Platinum Pass expiring end October, which still shows as end October in the MDE app.)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sky13 said:


> After reading and stalking this thread for a while - decided that maybe I should call in and ask for the refund. (I'm international and really far from WDW so an extension would be pretty useless to me while air travel is so badly affected and mandatory quarantines on return home are in effect. )
> 
> On hold now... I have 60 Skype minutes left so will hopefully get to speak to someone before they run out...
> 
> (For what it's worth - I have a Platinum Pass expiring end October, which still shows as end October in the MDE app.)



Are you me?? I’m international, platinum, not extended yet, on hold, and expire end of October.


----------



## sky13

DGsAtBLT said:


> Are you me?? I’m international, platinum, not extended yet, on hold, and expire end of October.



Nice coincidence! 

Would be hilarious if we got the same CM on the line!


----------



## Mal6586

Looks like they're getting to out of state Platinums! My roommate's just got extended 3/4/21 to 6/29/21. They haven't gotten to mine yet though.


----------



## gatorlisa

karen4546 said:


> So, are you saying that my "certificate" will have an expiration date of September 26 2021?  since that is my next trip planned.  If so, that is a very different answer than i have had in the past with DVC member services AND Passholder cms.  I was told my pass expires on December 08 and 18 (my original pass was Platinum pass December 2018 but renewed to Gold when we bought DVC).


I see where I got confused, your certificate is a renewal certificate. Not an AP certificate, for an AP that has not yet been activated. I'm not sure what the rules are for a renewal certificate. I was referring to an AP certificate, for an AP that has not yet been activated. Those will continue to be valid until 12/30/2030. I'm sorry for any confusion.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

karen4546 said:


> So, are you saying that my "certificate" will have an expiration date of September 26 2021?  since that is my next trip planned.  If so, that is a very different answer than i have had in the past with DVC member services AND Passholder cms.  I was told my pass expires on December 08 and 18 (my original pass was Platinum pass December 2018 but renewed to Gold when we bought DVC).



If your certificates are for renewal passes they will start on the date that your old pass expired, regardless of when you activate it.  If you want to extend it to a new annual pass you will have to pay the difference between the renewal pass price that you paid and whatever the current AP price is when you activate it.  Then you will have a year from that date. 

Since your passes expired in December and your certificates were not active, I would not expect that you would be getting an extension.  You might be able to ask for an extension, but I'm not sure it would be worth it in your case if the only trip you are going to use it for is the one in December.  You'd be better off holding the certificate and upgrading when you arrive to a new pass with a full year.


----------



## only hope

I’ll add my info. Two active silver passes that were going to expire 9/30. Taking into account blackout days, we are owed 63 extra days, but one of the passes was extended to 1/25. They haven’t gotten to the other one. They extended it for the amount of time closed instead of amount of valid admission days for our pass. I think this is the right thing to do since they are requiring reservations. I was hoping they’d go the Shangai route and not start the passes again til reservations aren’t required. If there are days I want to go and can’t get a reservation for I will be a very unhappy local passholder. I have a feeling the reservation system will favor non-locals just like everything else does.

Edit: the one that was extended was the one we had to call about to request an extension as it is being paid for monthly.


----------



## reliev

My wifes pass got a refund from march mine and my kids didn't.
my wife pass didn't get extended but mine and my kids did  FL resident here


----------



## karen4546

HockeyMomNH said:


> If your certificates are for renewal passes they will start on the date that your old pass expired, regardless of when you activate it.  If you want to extend it to a new annual pass you will have to pay the difference between the renewal pass price that you paid and whatever the current AP price is when you activate it.  Then you will have a year from that date.
> 
> Since your passes expired in December and your certificates were not active, I would not expect that you would be getting an extension.  You might be able to ask for an extension, but I'm not sure it would be worth it in your case if the only trip you are going to use it for is the one in December.  You'd be better off holding the certificate and upgrading when you arrive to a new pass with a full year.


My trip is in September.  I had a trip for MAY 2020 that was CANCELED by DISNEY/DVC.    So, you are wrong about qualifying for an extension.  I would be fine with having a "new"  expiration of September and paying the difference.  All of our passes were bought and renewed at the same time.  So, if my daughter's was extended then that should include mine and my husband's.  Like i said though, I am fine getting a new expiration to the date that i actually activate the certificate on my account.


----------



## shoreward

My Platinum AP expires 06/20/2020.  It has not been extended; there is a message, however, that it is time to renew.  Also showing on the app is a 4 day Hopper, which expires in 2030.  The app says that the 4 day Hopper expires in four days.  It does not say that on the full site.


----------



## johnnyr

Curious to know if the people receiving extensions called the V.I.Passholder number to request the extension or is Disney just automatically extending them. There was a second option for a refund. This is what I requested but have not received yet. I will be upset if my Platinum passes get extended automatically when I requested the refund.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

johnnyr said:


> Curious to know if the people receiving extensions called the V.I.Passholder number to request the extension or is Disney just automatically extending them. There was a second option for a refund. This is what I requested but have not received yet. I will be upset if my Platinum passes get extended automatically when I requested the refund.



If you've paid in full, then the extension is automatic. There is no need to request it.

If you do end up seeing your pass is extended, I would caution you to save your energy for a bit. They're probably still working through all of the cancellation requests and just because your AP ends up showing as extended does not mean they won't honor your request for cancellation and refund. It's going to take a little more patience I think.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I was able to call the passholder line this morning at get a request submitted for partial refunds on our two Platinum AP's that expired on May 12 and had not been extended yet. I told the cm I wasn't sure how they had been paid for since it was back in 2018, but if it was a gift card I was sure I don't have that card anymore. Okay, technically I might still have it somewhere but I really don't know and would rather just get a new one.


----------



## reliev

johnnyr said:


> Curious to know if the people receiving extensions called the V.I.Passholder number to request the extension or is Disney just automatically extending them. There was a second option for a refund. This is what I requested but have not received yet. I will be upset if my Platinum passes get extended automatically when I requested the refund.


mine was automatic when I called about my refund on that month payment they said to wait.


----------



## sky13

Well, 50 minutes on hold and counting.
My Skype minutes run out in 10 minutes. It is also close to midnight here and I have to be back at work in just over 8 hours from now so I'm not really sure how much longer I can stay on hold for (providing that Skype actually switches me over from minutes to credit and doesn't just cut the call at the 60 minute mark)...

I would email, but I already did that and the reply was to call the passholder line...

Edit: right, Skype cut me off at 60 minutes. I don't really know what to do now... Call again and risk waiting on hold for another uncertain amount of time (paying Skype rates, but it will add up if the hold time is as long as this), or try to email back again?

Using Skype because I'm international and it's one of the cheaper ways to call internationally...


----------



## PrincessV

Just want to point out that what's automatic and what's not is dependent on whether your AP is paid in full vs. on monthly payment plans. The options are not the same for both, so it's important that you read the part that pertains to your AP: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/



> *If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
> All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.
> As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> 
> *If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan:*
> On April 5, 2020, we automatically stopped and will waive monthly payments due while the theme parks are closed. We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.
> As an alternative, Guests who are paying for Walt Disney World Annual Passes using our monthly payment program may choose to have their monthly payments postponed starting with payments due April 5, 2020 through the park closure period, and then resumed on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment date once the parks reopen. Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term. The pass will be extended the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## johnnyr

My concern with the automatic extension is that is what you will end up with. The Passholder email explaining the options said “extension OR partial refund” not extension AND partial refund.


----------



## e_yerger

sky13 said:


> Well, 50 minutes on hold and counting.
> My Skype minutes run out in 10 minutes. It is also close to midnight here and I have to be back at work in just over 8 hours from now so I'm not really sure how much longer I can stay on hold for (providing that Skype actually switches me over from minutes to credit and doesn't just cut the call at the 60 minute mark)...
> 
> I would email, but I already did that and the reply was to call the passholder line...


Are you able to use Google Voice for the call? It's done on wifi and as far as I know it's free.


----------



## sky13

e_yerger said:


> Are you able to use Google Voice for the call? It's done on wifi and as far as I know it's free.



Thanks for the suggestion! Not tried Google Voice before to be honest - Skype was always my default since I get 60 free minutes a month with my Office 365 subscription which has always been more than enough in the past (I never use up the whole 60 minutes, much less on a single call where all of it was on hold). 

Thinking I might email them back asking if I can do things through email instead since it is so difficult to call. 

If still no luck I'll look into Google Voice - probably not tonight though as I really do need to go to sleep soon!


----------



## yulilin3

sky13 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Not tried Google Voice before to be honest - Skype was always my default since I get 60 free minutes a month with my Office 365 subscription which has always been more than enough in the past (I never use up the whole 60 minutes, much less on a single call where all of it was on hold).
> 
> Thinking I might email them back asking if I can do things through email instead since it is so difficult to call.
> 
> If still no luck I'll look into Google Voice - probably not tonight though as I really do need to go to sleep soon!


or whatsapp


----------



## beercity

Extending APs is a good first step, but if the rumored 1 park per day, and limits on number of park days turns out to be true, a lot of Platinum AP holders are going to be up in arms.  It is easy to determine # of days to extend APs, but if the AP does not carry the same features after re-opening, how do you value that?  They certainly can't continue to extend APs until we are allowed to have unlimited access to the parks.  How much of a Plat AP's value is in the hopping?  20%?
I guess honestly I would be happy with a renewal discount, but I hope enough APs make noise about this that Disney is forced to address it.


----------



## yulilin3

beercity said:


> Extending APs is a good first step, but if the rumored 1 park per day, and limits on number of park days turns out to be true, a lot of Platinum AP holders are going to be up in arms.  It is easy to determine # of days to extend APs, but if the AP does not carry the same features after re-opening, how do you value that?  They certainly can't continue to extend APs until we are allowed to have unlimited access to the parks.  How much of a Plat AP's value is in the hopping?  20%?
> I guess honestly I would be happy with a renewal discount, but I hope enough APs make noise about this that Disney is forced to address it.


again, to make sufficient noise everyone affected NEEDS to email Disney, talking about it here is all great to vent but does nothing to change anything
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## DisneyOutsider

beercity said:


> Extending APs is a good first step, but if the rumored 1 park per day, and limits on number of park days turns out to be true, a lot of Platinum AP holders are going to be up in arms.  It is easy to determine # of days to extend APs, but if the AP does not carry the same features after re-opening, how do you value that?  They certainly can't continue to extend APs until we are allowed to have unlimited access to the parks.  How much of a Plat AP's value is in the hopping?  20%?
> I guess honestly I would be happy with a renewal discount, but I hope enough APs make noise about this that Disney is forced to address it.



Unfortunate realities of a world-changing pandemic where neither the consumer nor the corporation providing the product is at-fault. I don't think there's any way here for Disney to make AP holders 100% whole unless they want to basically let people have free admission for essentially the next year and a half. After not being able to take in a dime for four straight months, I really can't blame them for not defaulting to that.

With that said, there's been scattered reports that AP services may work with guests on a case-by-base basis if they feel they've been treated unfairly. It can't hurt to call them up and give them your sob story. They've been pretty lenient with their refund practices thus far.


----------



## SarahC97

I have 4 platinum APs. They were set to expire on 7/8/2020, just got extended to 11/02/2020.


----------



## johnnyr

yulilin3 said:


> again, to make sufficient noise everyone affected NEEDS to email Disney, talking about it here is all great to vent but does nothing to change anything
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



Yep. Just did this earlier today because I got tired of waiting for a call back for the past month. Got the automated “We are closed” response email back. Their silence is deafening!


----------



## MrInfinity

bastraker said:


> Are they just extending everyone's pass 4 months regardless of when your expiration date was?


117 days.
Basically if you had 3 days left on your pass on March 16 (the day it closed) then by adding 117 days, you'll now have 3 days left as of the day they open.  It's +117 across the board.  Your new date is still subject to new days you might have in your calendar that are blocked out.  So if you're Gold, and your new date puts you past December, you do not get admission during the 2-week blockout.

The eligible days thing only affects if you'd requested the refund instead, in which case you'd be credited back for the number of days you were otherwise eligible to go during the closed period.  This varies from Platinum - Gold - Resident because of the blockout days.


----------



## mickeyfino

Have folks calling into the AP line today still been able to request the partial refund? There was talk yesterday about not being able to request the partial refund once your AP shows an extension date so I'm trying to decide if I want to brave the long hold time.


----------



## yulilin3

johnnyr said:


> Yep. Just did this earlier today because I got tired of waiting for a call back for the past month. Got the automated “We are closed” response email back. Their silence is deafening!


I emailed and explained my issues and asked for a call back, and got called 3 days later, so they are reading them


----------



## sky13

yulilin3 said:


> or whatsapp



Is Whatsapp able to call landline numbers now? I use Whatsapp fairly extensively in my day to day life but was always only able to call to people in my contacts. Just checked and can't see an option to call a landline on my app so wonder if I'm missing something...


----------



## yulilin3

sky13 said:


> Is Whatsapp able to call landline numbers now? I use Whatsapp fairly extensively in my day to day life but was always only able to call to people in my contacts. Just checked and can't see an option to call a landline on my app so wonder if I'm missing something...


lol I honest;y have no clue, I use it to call my family in Venezuela, but they have cell phones


----------



## sky13

yulilin3 said:


> again, to make sufficient noise everyone affected NEEDS to email Disney, talking about it here is all great to vent but does nothing to change anything
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



Is there any difference between the email addresses? Wondering as the email I just emailed is guest.mail@wdw.disneyonline.com and I'm wondering if I should also fire off an email to the wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com address...



yulilin3 said:


> lol I honest;y have no clue, I use it to call my family in Venezuela, but they have cell phones



Oh right. Yeah I can use Whatsapp to call friends/family in other countries over Wifi which would probably be what you are doing - but I don't think this can connect to landlines (which is what Skype can do for a fee).


----------



## CarolynFH

Our Gold APs were extended 117 days as well, from October 15 to February 9.

The next bit of information I’ll be watching for is whether we can upgrade from Gold to Platinum in the normal way (by paying the difference), so that our APs will be good during the December blackout dates when our next trip is scheduled to occur. I’m not going to try to do it myself for quite a while, since there is the tiniest possibility that we may have to reschedule that trip.


----------



## disneybass

our Gold passes were extended 117 days this morning


----------



## yulilin3

sky13 said:


> Is there any difference between the email addresses? Wondering as the email I just emailed is guest.mail@wdw.disneyonline.com and I'm wondering if I should also fire off an email to the wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com address...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right. Yeah I can use Whatsapp to call friends/family in other countries over Wifi which would probably be what you are doing - but I don't think this can connect to landlines (which is what Skype can do for a fee).


I don't  know if there's a difference, but each time I have sent an email with the address I shared I have gotten a response


----------



## sky13

yulilin3 said:


> I don't  know if there's a difference, but each time I have sent an email with the address I shared I have gotten a response



Thank you - I have sent that address an email too and will see what they say. Don't think I can handle another hour+ on hold tonight (as it's now 12.40am here!)


----------



## Poohbear538

Poohbear538 said:


> I am confused. It looks like they extended the wrong thing. View attachment 501928


I got through on the phone after an hour on hold and then talked with the cast member for an hour. He did note that my case was definitely strange. He had to escalate it up. Basically all I wanted was assurance that what ever was going to happen was going to happen to the correct account. Fingers crossed


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t think I added it in here, but I got through after about an hour. Today was told the auto extensions won’t prevent future refund requests (fingers crossed) and they are taking requests for full refunds on a case by case basis.

(Canadian, Platinum, not extended yet, if any of that matters)


----------



## A_Hal

mickeyfino said:


> Have folks calling into the AP line today still been able to request the partial refund? There was talk yesterday about not being able to request the partial refund once your AP shows an extension date so I'm trying to decide if I want to brave the long hold time.



Yes, I just requested our refund  about 30 minutes ago. I was on hold for about 50 minutes before getting through. The CM said that even if an AP shows as being extended  a Passholder can still request the refund. I asked if there was a deadline to request the refund and she said at this time she doesn’t know of a deadline. She personally recommended notifying them before the parks reopen if one wants the refund, as long as a deadline wasn’t formally set.  She did not know how they would calculate the refund. Only that the refund would be based off of each day of the park closures.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

A_Hal said:


> Yes, I just requested our refund  about 30 minutes ago. I was on hold for about 50 minutes before getting through. The CM said that even if an AP shows as being extended  a Passholder can still request the refund. I asked if there was a deadline to request the refund and she said at this time she doesn’t know of a deadline. She personally recommended notifying them before the parks reopen if one wants the refund, as long as a deadline wasn’t formally set.  She did not know how they would calculate the refund. Only that the refund would be based off of each day of the park closures.



Oh I’m glad you were told what I was too regarding the refunds after we’ve been extended! It’s always reassuring to hear the same thing from more than one CM.


----------



## A_Hal

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh I’m glad you were told what I was too regarding the refunds after we’ve been extended! It’s always reassuring to hear the same thing from more than one CM.



I agree. It’s nice to hear consistent answers from the CMs. I was concerned I waited too long and wouldn’t be able to get the refund.


----------



## sky13

A_Hal said:


> Yes, I just requested our refund  about 30 minutes ago. I was on hold for about 50 minutes before getting through. The CM said that even if an AP shows as being extended  a Passholder can still request the refund. I asked if there was a deadline to request the refund and she said at this time she doesn’t know of a deadline. She personally recommended notifying them before the parks reopen if one wants the refund, as long as a deadline wasn’t formally set.  She did not know how they would calculate the refund. Only that the refund would be based off of each day of the park closures.





DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think I added it in here, but I got through after about an hour. Today was told the auto extensions won’t prevent future refund requests (fingers crossed) and they are taking requests for full refunds on a case by case basis.
> 
> (Canadian, Platinum, not extended yet, if any of that matters)



Thanks both, that is really good to know that there is no deadline as yet! I got very worried when I saw the extensions pop up in this thread today which is what prompted me to try to call (despite it being a bad day timing wise for me to call since I need to fit it in around work and the time difference - possibly the next good opportunity I have to call is going to be Saturday night). 

I guess I will see if I get an email response from the emails I sent. If not I'll try calling again at the weekend.


----------



## dnw25

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Report on TP chat of CM agreeing to put AP ‘ on hold’ for future use. Poster from NY.
> 
> quote
> Disney is working with people on a case by case basis. They worked with us and we can use the unused months in the future when we are comfortable to return.
> Unquote





kmorlock said:


> I see an extension to 5/19/21 now.  I did not ask for it though.  I asked for a complete cancellation.  I thought if they couldn’t approve a cancellation, we would just default to a refund.  I might ask to have ours put “on hold” as well if that’s an option.  We have an 23 month old and no way will she keep a mask on.  I don’t foresee a trip for a very long time.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh I’m glad you were told what I was too regarding the refunds after we’ve been extended! It’s always reassuring to hear the same thing from more than one CM.


I would love to be able to put Platinum AP on hold but think likely being from NY had a huge part to play in disney allowing that.  We're from IL so no mandatory quarantine for us.

I really hope they don't put a deadline on AP refunds until the parks open.  I am getting really nervous about the daily cases increasing in FL (maybe I shouldn't be) and if it continues like this there is absolutely no way I'm flying.    We trust disney to do the most they can to keep us safe but not the rest of FL businesses.   Seems silly to even be considering it but with over $3000 in APs feel like we have to use v throwing away a lot of money.    But for our APs, I would not even be considering a trip.


----------



## dagored

Was on hold 45 min for V I Passholders line. Very nIce CM. Understood my request for movinG the renewal date on a Fl Res Weekday Select fron 7-7-21 to 8-7-21 

Contacted a supervisor and he didn’t have a problem either, but could not enter it at this time. The CM wrote down an explanation and gave me an INT# and told to call back in July or whenever they start selling tickets again and give that number and it would be taken care of. No bad for 1hr 15 min.


----------



## trishadono

I just called about my platinum passes. One expired 6/13 and then I renewed. 

She said the full 4 months would be extended to my 6/13/21 date. YAY just in time for the 5th on 10/01/21.

Then I said I purchased one in my account (dd's bf) with a Sams Club ticket. I asked for a refund for that since he said he cant go this fall/winter.

She said they will call me and let me know the date for that and how I want it returned. I said Gift Card Ok so she put that in the notes.

DD pass expires 7/19 and now will extend for our October trip so overall our AP investment worked out.

She also said I was lucky I have my pass now because they probably won't get all the extensions done in time for some to book a park.

Edit to Add : she was referring to my July trip is what I understood.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dnw25 said:


> I would love to be able to put Platinum AP on hold but think likely being from NY had a huge part to play in disney allowing that.  We're from IL so no mandatory quarantine for us.
> 
> I really hope they don't put a deadline on AP refunds until the parks open.  I am getting really nervous about the daily cases increasing in FL (maybe I shouldn't be) and if it continues like this there is absolutely no way I'm flying.    We trust disney to do the most they can to keep us safe but not the rest of FL businesses.   Seems silly to even be considering it but with over $3000 in APs feel like we have to use v throwing away a lot of money.    But for our APs, I would not even be considering a trip.



Im Canadian, so if NY, CT, and NJ got holds we (and other international APs) should be even more entitled to them. The CM on the phone told me right now it’s not even possible with their systems to do it. Usual grain of salt with phone CM info of course.

I will continue to push for that though, we’ll see.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

trishadono said:


> I just called about my platinum passes. One expired 6/13 and then I renewed.
> 
> She said the full 4 months would be extended to my 6/13/21 date. YAY just in time for the 5th on 10/01/21.
> 
> Then I said I purchased one in my account (dd's bf) with a Sams Club ticket. I asked for a refund for that since he said he cant go this fall/winter.
> 
> She said they will call me and let me know the date for that and how I want it returned. I said Gift Card Ok so she put that in the notes.
> 
> DD pass expires 7/19 and now will extend for our October trip so overall our AP investment worked out.
> 
> She also said I was lucky I have my pass now because they probably won't get all the extensions done in time for some to book a park.


Really??? They won’t get them all extended in time for people to book a park? That’s totally awful! I’m sitting on. September reservation, and am waiting for my Platinum pass to be extended so I can hopefully book parks and go. Now there’s a chance I won’t be able to do that at all? Not cool, Disney. Not cool.


----------



## randumb0

Well this is frustrating. My family is all silver. My pass and my wife's have not been extended yet. My son's which had disappeared has now reappeared with an exp date of 7/21. What's the point extending into a blackout period?


----------



## Amw1064

We are Florida resident gold pass members.  Passes should have expired May 31st but were extended yesterday to Sept 25.  We are on the monthly  payment plan and I requested an extension.


----------



## Eastern

MouseMamaToMany said:


> Really??? They won’t get them all extended in time for people to book a park? That’s totally awful! I’m sitting on. September reservation, and am waiting for my Platinum pass to be extended so I can hopefully book parks and go. Now there’s a chance I won’t be able to do that at all? Not cool, Disney. Not cool.


I can't believe the CM even said that. How stupid.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Today-- my Plat Plus pass got extended from 3/2/21 to 6/27/21.


----------



## courtney1188

My platinum pass expiring 8/9/21 still hadn't been extended, and I used the online chat today to submit a refund request. I had to fill out the form, and the form is ridiculous - I can't believe Disney doesn't have an official form yet! It said DVC on it even though we aren't DVC, but the CM assured me it was the correct one. And there was all sort of additional info they needed that wasn't on the form that he told me to just enter in any of the fields. He said my contract will be reviewed and someone will contact me about my refund request. Which seems like such wishy-washy language when I'm just asking to receive something they have offered as an option!


----------



## gharter

Our passes were just extended today.


----------



## trishadono

MouseMamaToMany said:


> Really??? They won’t get them all extended in time for people to book a park? That’s totally awful! I’m sitting on. September reservation, and am waiting for my Platinum pass to be extended so I can hopefully book parks and go. Now there’s a chance I won’t be able to do that at all? Not cool, Disney. Not cool.


Didn’t mean to scare you. It’s the July trip people (me too) that will have the difficulties.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Called AP line.
Requested cancellation and a refund.
They will call/email me in the future.
Could be days, weeks, or a month or two........nobody knows but I do understand that they are swamped.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

trishadono said:


> Didn’t mean to scare you. It’s the July trip people (me too) that will have the difficulties.


I don’t want anyone to have difficulties! (And selfishly, I definitely don’t want any for myself.). Trying so hard to be patient, but this is getting a little silly now!


----------



## yulilin3

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Called AP line.
> Requested cancellation and a refund.
> They will call/email me in the future.
> Could be days, weeks, or a month or two........nobody knows but I do understand that they are swamped.


not only are they swamped, they're not at their offices


----------



## Mustachiokot

I just want to confirm if someone knows for sure... since my pass expired March 31st and I was on monthly pay, does it mean I will not get an extension? My last payment was around March 1st and I was not refunded anything.


----------



## Mal6586

Finally got my extension! Out of state platinum, original expiration 4/23/21. I was nervous about it because I had already renewed before the closure even started. Extended renewed pass goes to 8/18/21.


----------



## randumb0

Mustachiokot said:


> I just want to confirm if someone knows for sure... since my pass expired March 31st and I was on monthly pay, does it mean I will not get an extension? My last payment was around March 1st and I was not refunded anything.



What type of pass do you have?


----------



## Mustachiokot

randumb0 said:


> What type of pass do you have?


Sorry, it’s a gold AP


----------



## DisneyOutsider

I'm trying so hard not to refresh my account every 5 minutes... and failing spectacularly (resort stay booked for 7/9-7/11 at BLT)


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

DisneyOutsider said:


> I'm trying so hard not to refresh my account every 5 minutes... and failing spectacularly (resort stay booked for 7/9-7/11 at BLT)


Me too. Meeeeee tooooooo.


----------



## FinallyFL

DisneyOutsider said:


> I'm trying so hard not to refresh my account every 5 minutes... and failing spectacularly (resort stay booked for 7/9-7/11 at BLT)


You're waiting a whole 5 minutes to refresh. Such restraint


----------



## randumb0

Mustachiokot said:


> Sorry, it’s a gold AP



you should get an extension


----------



## tstein12

Still waiting for my extension, as of 5 minutes ago, nothing - I have an out of state platinum pass that expires on 7/26/2020.  I have a trip scheduled in August so hopefully, it will be extended soon!


----------



## Rosanne

My DD's Platinum AP expiration date April 13, 2020 got extended 20 minutes ago to 8-8-2020. I'm out of state.

I couldn't believe it finally happened!


----------



## Snow What

I just decided to see if there were any updates and noticed that some peeps got their extensions.
My entire family's passes were extending from 8/24 to 12/18!  
Glad I don't have to renew for our Aug 29th trip.


----------



## Miffy

Out-of-state platinum here. Still saying "Expires March 6, 2021." Incredible that I managed to renew right before the shutdown. Actually I renewed in January, 60 days ahead of time. A positive major something or two would have to happen before I'd go to WDW, so it's possible I have a totally useless, unused AP. I wish to heck they'd let a person suspend it.


----------



## randumb0

I'll probably just let my son's pass expire even if he's blacked out. I don't see myself going back this year


----------



## Duck143

Has anyone's pass that expired and disappeared come back with a new expiration date?   
Also, how about any further extensions to after the reservation period like they did for Shanghai DL AP's?  

If we only get the regular extension, our Platinum AP's expire the week before our September trip.  The September trip is our 3rd backup from 2 already cancelled trips.


----------



## randumb0

Duck143 said:


> Has anyone's pass that expired and disappeared come back with a new expiration date?



yes


----------



## sfbank

Ours just updated within the last 5 min. Out of state platinum.  Was expiring August 7th now shows December 2nd.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

Duck143 said:


> Has anyone's pass that expired and disappeared come back with a new expiration date?
> Also, how about any further extensions to after the reservation period like they did for Shanghai DL AP's?
> 
> If we only get the regular extension, our Platinum AP's expire the week before our September trip.  The September trip is our 3rd backup from 2 already cancelled trips.



Mine expired on May 10, but has not yet reappeared in the system with an extension. According to the CM I spoke with, it will ow expire on 9/4, if it ever actually gets extended and pops up.  I am entitled to 55 days of extension- the number of days between when the parks closed and when my pass expired. Nothing more. I originally had a September trip booked to replace the May trip I missed. Had to reschedule that so I could actually use my pass. I’ll be going in August now.


----------



## mickeysmith

Mine just updated from Nov. 19 to March 16!! DD's expires Oct. 12 and has not been updated yet.
We are both Platinum with a room-only res in mid-July at Pop.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I'm reading/seeing, there doesn't seem to be a system on whom they are updating passes first? Patiently(trying,lol) waiting for mine to update. Our Gold passes expired June 7th and we have a Sept trip planned(replanned from May). Just hoping for the best!


----------



## gatorlisa

Wonder if they are updating passes linked to folks with resort reservations first. I have two Platinum APs directly in my account (non-FL-resident) and can also see two Silver FL resident APs, none of these have been updated yet. None of us currently have any resort reservations (I had July and September ones, but cancelled them a few weeks ago).


----------



## Miffy

I've got a resort reservation--for December. No update here yet.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

I have a resort reservation for early Sept and one in late Oct and no updates here yet.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

gatorlisa said:


> Wonder if they are updating passes linked to folks with resort reservations first. I have two Platinum APs directly in my account (non-FL-resident) and can also see two Silver FL resident APs, none of these have been updated yet. None of us currently have any resort reservations (I had July and September ones, but cancelled them a few weeks ago).


Probably not it. Have 7/9-7/11 ressie at BLT and my Platinums are still expired


----------



## Anne Ritchey

MouseMamaToMany said:


> Mine expired on May 10, but has not yet reappeared in the system with an extension. According to the CM I spoke with, it will ow expire on 9/4, if it ever actually gets extended and pops up.  I am entitled to 55 days of extension- the number of days between when the parks closed and when my pass expired. Nothing more. I originally had a September trip booked to replace the May trip I missed. Had to reschedule that so I could actually use my pass. I’ll be going in August now.


Mine expired May 11 (renewed before the park closure) and is now Sept 5, 2021. Mine is silver so overall, I lost 14 non-blackout dates (got 49 out of 63 non-blackout days lost from Mar 16 until May 31 leaving out the 14 spring break days) in the process. The blocked days for Aug 2021 don't show yet. That part doesn't bother me as long as by Nov we can come and go without park reservations. I typically go when the weather cools down but only for the morning and will do two parks. I have no room reservations, obviously with Silver pass. I can't wait to see what I get back from Universal Preferred pass.


----------



## Lisa75

Out of state DVC platinum pass that expired 8/8/20 just updated to 12/3/20 within the past half hour.


----------



## LizzyDragon

My FL silver pass didn't update this morning, but I just checked again and it has the new extension date. Woot!


----------



## PrincessV

gatorlisa said:


> Wonder if they are updating passes linked to folks with resort reservations first.


Nope. Mine was among the first to be extended yesterday and I have no resort reservations at all.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Anne Ritchey said:


> Mine expired May 11 (renewed before the park closure) and is now Sept 5, 2021. Mine is silver so overall, I lost 14 non-blackout dates (got 49 out of 63 non-blackout days lost from Mar 16 until May 31 leaving out the 14 spring break days) in the process. The blocked days for Aug 2021 don't show yet. That part doesn't bother me as long as by Nov we can come and go without park reservations. I typically go when the weather cools down but only for the morning and will do two parks. I have no room reservations, obviously with Silver pass. I can't wait to see what I get back from Universal Preferred pass.


Sounds like you didn’t get blockout time added in


----------



## georgina

Patiently waiting. My platinum has not updated, still expires 10/7/20. I have a resort reservation starting 10/17.

I have 4 nights DVC rental through David's and then 6 nights DVC rental through an owner that was moved from May. At this point I will be happy just to get out of the house and wander the parks, spend some time in the pool. Hope it can still happen. All my summer plans have been cancelled.


----------



## fla4fun

No, I have a trip booked for August and one in December, and no updated expiration yet.  I am guessing it will move to the end of April, since Nov people are reporting March dates.


----------



## yulilin3

I called yesterday and CM said there's no rhyme or reason as who is getting extended.
My son's still shows old expiration date while my DD and myself got extended yesterday, same exact ticket


----------



## JiminyCricket!

Does anyone know if/when/how Premier Passholders will be able to get access in the new park reservation system? I've seen info about the other pass types - some will have blackout dates, etc. - but I'm not sure how difficult it will be, as a Premier Passholder, to get into the parks in the new system.


----------



## yulilin3

JiminyCricket! said:


> Does anyone know if/when/how Premier Passholders will be able to get access in the new park reservation system? I've seen info about the other pass types - some will have blackout dates, etc. - but I'm not sure how difficult it will be, as a Premier Passholder, to get into the parks in the new system.


merging you to the existing AP reservation system thread.
No word on that type of pass, have you tried calling the AP line?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> merging you to the existing AP reservation system thread.
> No word on that type of pass, have you tried calling the AP line?


Which thread is that? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Which thread is that? Thanks!


um, the one you're in right now
But I didn't merge your post


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I know not my post -  I thought this was the right thread for the AP res system info, but after I read the merge thing I thought maybe there was another thread for that info.  Long day - sorry!!


----------



## Anne Ritchey

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Sounds like you didn’t get blockout time added in


If you mean that Disney doesn't take into consideration available days compared to blocked out days, then you're correct. I understand it's not worth their effort to make those distinctions. It's just how it is depending on when a pass expires. Two things determine when I go to the parks: temperature and crowds. I didn't get to the park as much for my last pass period as both were beyond my desired limits.


----------



## Spaceguy55

My silver pass expiring 3-6-2021 hasn't updated to the new date yet but when I click on "show eligible dates" below date in MDE it shows all the way thru May 2021 which means it's extended now.
I expect the exp date to be around early July 2021 when it updates...
just a fyi


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

My dates still are not updated on the Memberships & Passes screen. However, if I go to the Renew your Annual Pass page, the new dates are there for 3 of our 4 passes.


----------



## randumb0

My son's pass was extended to a blackout period and it has no renewal option


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> what was your expiration date and whats your new date?



Was October 6, 2020...now January 31st, 2021


----------



## smokeyblue

I have a platinum pass, have no trip booked and my extension date is in MDE.  They added 117 days to my pass.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

They finally extended my (out of state, platinum) pass! Hooray! Expired 5/10/20, new expiration 9/4/20.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Still on the struggle bus here. 6/5 expiration Platinum AP (out of state) with a fast-approaching check-in date of 7/9


----------



## CanucksRock

Checked 2 hours ago. Nada. Checked again - updated! Was July 1; now Oct 26. (Going in September assuming my flight doesn't get cancelled )


----------



## courtney1188

And hours after I requested a partial refund...our pass has been extended to December 4th. Sigh. Hope this doesn't affect whether we're able to get the refund!


----------



## gatorlisa

Our two platinum passes have had the 117 days added and now show expiration of 2/26/2021. Happened sometime this evening. Non-FL-resident. No reservations on the books at the moment.


----------



## johnnyr

Argh! Out of state AP holder here. Platinum pass was supposed to expire on 8/29/2020. Extended to 12/24/2020. Have reservation at CSR on 12/25/2020 to 1/1/2021. So close. Hopefully my refund request will go through.


----------



## Rosanne

JiminyCricket! said:


> Does anyone know if/when/how Premier Passholders will be able to get access in the new park reservation system? I've seen info about the other pass types - some will have blackout dates, etc. - but I'm not sure how difficult it will be, as a Premier Passholder, to get into the parks in the new system.


Do you normally have blackout dates at WDW? If not, and your pass is valid I would think you would get the same access as any other WDW passholder.


----------



## shoreward

My Platinum AP still shows the unrevised expiration date.  When I select the option to renew, this is what comes up:


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

My AP changed overnight. From 5 September to 31 December.


----------



## goofy78

Ours changed overnight. Original expiration May 23 extended to Sep 17, 2020.


----------



## brewhome

My platinum pass is still showing its original expiration date of 1/11/21.  I have two trips scheduled this fall in October and November.  Seems like there is no rhyme or reason on how they are working their way through the system, and I hope those of you that are going soon get resolution first!


----------



## yulilin3

My son's still hasn't changed, my DD and mine changed Wed


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Well I officially transitioned from the sad-boi club to the glad-boi club at around 7:30am this morning. That wait was a special kind of first-world torture-by-pixie-dust. 

Now ready to battle the masses for those reservations for my upcoming stay.


----------



## randumb0

My wife's changed last night and now I'm the only one left. I'm still annoyed that my son's changed to a blackout date


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

My Platinum AP changed overnight: January 1 to April 28.
I feel like I'm still deciding if I want the refund, even though that might not be an option now. (For the record, I never received any emails about any of this.) If I don't take a trip from Jan 1 to April 28, 2021, I'm better off with the refund, even if I do take a trip this fall,when my AP would normally still have been good.
I'm in Canada and have the complications of 
1) I'm technically not supposed to drive across the border for non-essential travel 
-but I'm a dual citizen, so I and my kids can cross by car, but not my Canadian DH
-CBC News recently did a piece showing that pretty much anyone can FLY across the border, so if I want to spend 3 hours sharing air with a couple hundred strangers, I can, but we really want to drive for our next trip and 
2) no matter how we cross, we're subject to a 14-day isolation at home when we return.
I hope I still have a chance to make my own decision. I feel like I'm being punished for not calling every day to see exactly when I had to make a choice after calling in April and being told I would be given one.


----------



## DisneyOutsider

TigerlilyAJ said:


> My Platinum AP changed overnight: January 1 to April 28.
> I feel like I'm still deciding if I want the refund, even though that might not be an option now. (For the record, I never received any emails about any of this.) If I don't take a trip from Jan 1 to April 28, 2021, I'm better off with the refund, even if I do take a trip this fall,when my AP would normally still have been good.
> I'm in Canada and have the complications of
> 1) I'm technically not supposed to drive across the border for non-essential travel
> -but I'm a dual citizen, so I and my kids can cross by car, but not my Canadian DH
> -CBC News recently did a piece showing that pretty much anyone can FLY across the border, so if I want to spend 3 hours sharing air with a couple hundred strangers, I can, but we really want to drive for our next trip and
> 2) no matter how we cross, we're subject to a 14-day isolation at home when we return.
> I hope I still have a chance to make my own decision. I feel like I'm being punished for not calling every day to see exactly when I had to make a choice after calling in April and being told I would be given one.



You're not being punished. You can still call them and request a refund even if your pass has been updated. I would just get it done before the parks re-open, and definitely don't book any park reservations with it unless you've decided to keep it.


----------



## jdd

Okay, weird one here - my expiration date has changed from 12/19/2020 to 12/20/2020.  What the heck??  I'm sure they're swamped, so I'll wait another week or so, but guess I may need to call about that....


----------



## osufeth24

Still nothing here


----------



## nascargirl

AP Platinum x2 has not changed yet


----------



## cadd10

In the app, our Platinum Passes extended 117 days.  On the website, they extended by a day?!?  And I had called before to request a refund.


----------



## jsmla

My extensions showed up this morning, DH’s yesterday.

Me:
AP Platinum expiry in late January, 2021
new expiry May 25 2021

DH
AP Platinum expiry mid March 2020
new expiry July 12 2020


----------



## OKW Lover

My FL resident Platinum pass has not yet been extended.  However, I am on the monthly payment plan which might be a factor.


----------



## Eastern

Called around 7:15 this morning, 5 minute wait ended up being about 1/2 an hour.

The first person said, "let me get you someone from passholder services who can tell you your options'. She said they are screening the calls to answer simple questions because passholder line has been overwhelmed. (I called the direct number 407 939 7277 but I was rerouted)

I was going to wait but felt I should call after I saw the extension on MDE.

***done after about 40 minutes from start to finish. Made refund request. She filled out form. No time frame for refund. Also checked on another refund request I made May 7th. Said it is still waiting to be processed. These were for out of state Platinum passes.


----------



## tstein12

DisneyFanJenn said:


> My dates still are not updated on the Memberships & Passes screen. However, if I go to the Renew your Annual Pass page, the new dates are there for 3 of our 4 passes.


I just checked under "Renew Now" (since mine was originally supposed to expire 7/27/2020) and it reflects that both mine and my DD's APs have been extended.  The extension is just not showing up on the main "Membership & Passes" page under my profile.


----------



## tstein12

jdd said:


> Okay, weird one here - my expiration date has changed from 12/19/2020 to 12/20/2020.  What the heck??  I'm sure they're swamped, so I'll wait another week or so, but guess I may need to call about that....


This happened to me too! Glad to know that it wasn't only me.  However, as of this morning, my AP has been extended (by 117 days if you count the extra day they added on a few days ago).


----------



## dnw25

Eastern said:


> Called around 7:15 this morning, 5 minute wait ended up being about 1/2 an hour.
> 
> The first person said, "let me get you someone from passholder services who can tell you your options'. She said they are screening the calls to answer simple questions because passholder line has been overwhelmed. (I called the direct number 407 939 7277 but I was rerouted)
> 
> I was going to wait but felt I should call after I saw the extension on MDE.
> 
> ***done after about 40 minutes from start to finish. Made refund request. She filled out form. No time frame for refund. Also checked on another refund request I made May 7th. Said it is still waiting to be processed. These were for out of state Platinum passes.


did you request a partial refund.....or remainder of pass refund?


----------



## PrincessV

Just for clarity, those saying they're getting refunds mean they're getting partial refunds for the time parks are closed, right? Nobody's getting a full refund, are they?

I think that's my giant obstacle. Because I renewed early on an AP expiring March 2020, and because I'm on monthly payments, I am effectively getting my full 12 months with the extension because it will be valid July 2020-July 2021.  So no way is WDW willing to issue a cancellation or refund. Hesitant though I am about going to WDW for a while, I think I'll still be able to get the value out of it, considering I paid the discounted renewal price, even if I don't go to parks for the next few months. Maybe?


----------



## Runnsally

My experience with 2 Platinum APs..initially requested a partial refund several weeks ago - told I would be contacted by the escalation team if issues.  Never contacted.   Both passes were extended yesterday (in my case, to 12/20). Called again today to request the partial refund in lieu of the extension. The person I spoke with (very nice) submitted the request again.  We’ll see!


----------



## sara_s

Has anyone's FL Silver AP changed yet? Maybe we're down on the list of priorities, hehe.


----------



## cadd10

Off the phone with Passholder line.  Call was about 25 minutes. Asked about the extended expiration dates and refund.  He said that all passes will be extended and we will get the refund - both.  Not sure this is true even through I confirmed twice.

Other problem is that I purchased 4 passes with gift cards I no longer have.  He said the refund would most likely be a new gift card or check.  No date when the refund will be issued.


----------



## Eastern

dnw25 said:


> did you request a partial refund.....or remainder of pass refund?


On one pass I requested a partial refund as that pass expired end of May. On the others, I requested remainder of pass with a specific reason. Remainder of pass is an option that must be requested and is not guaranteed.


----------



## Runnsally

cadd10 said:


> Off the phone with Passholder line.  Call was about 25 minutes. Asked about the extended expiration dates and refund.  He said that all passes will be extended and we will get the refund - both.  Not sure this is true even through I confirmed twice.
> 
> Other problem is that I purchased 4 passes with gift cards I no longer have.  He said the refund would most likely be a new gift card or check.  No date when the refund will be issued.


I totally understand the limitations, but the lack of CM consistency in information around this issue is comical.


----------



## Eastern

cadd10 said:


> Off the phone with Passholder line.  Call was about 25 minutes. Asked about the extended expiration dates and refund.  He said that all passes will be extended and we will get the refund - both.  Not sure this is true even through I confirmed twice.



Sounds great but don't see how that is possible.


----------



## OKW Lover

OKW Lover said:


> My FL resident Platinum pass has not yet been extended.  However, I am on the monthly payment plan which might be a factor.


Called this morning (6/19) about 9:30 and was quoted a 16 minute wait.  Actual time on hold was approximately correct - I didn't check exactly.  It took all of 2 minutes to get my pass extended.


----------



## randumb0

sara_s said:


> Has anyone's FL Silver AP changed yet? Maybe we're down on the list of priorities, hehe.



My wife and son's but not mine


----------



## Elle :)

Our two platinum APs updated from 7/25/20 to 11/19/20.


----------



## FinallyFL

sara_s said:


> Has anyone's FL Silver AP changed yet? Maybe we're down on the list of priorities, hehe.


It is my understanding that if you are the monthly payment plan then the default is the partial refund not the extension. The extension is the default if you are paid in full.


----------



## kylenne

I just checked the website and my Platinum AP was finally extended. Went from 8/7/20 expiry to 12/2/20.


----------



## sara_s

FinallyFL said:


> It is my understanding that if you are the monthly payment plan then the default is the partial refund not the extension. The extension is the default if you are paid in full.


I was wondering if that's the case. We are indeed monthly. I've been reading reports that once you choose either way, that's it. I wanted to wait to see if I want to extend or not. Hopefully we'll find out soon.


----------



## yulilin3

sara_s said:


> Has anyone's FL Silver AP changed yet? Maybe we're down on the list of priorities, hehe.


Ne and my DD changed,  not my son's,  sabes pass,  bought same day


----------



## FinallyFL

sara_s said:


> I was wondering if that's the case. We are indeed monthly. I've been reading reports that once you choose either way, that's it. I wanted to wait to see if I want to extend or not. Hopefully we'll find out soon.


I'm also waiting for more information, especially with regards to the limit on the number of reservations AP holders can make and whether locals can even get reservations during the fall weekends.


----------



## julietsstars

Our military tickets were extended to June 2021 but we're now not planning until 2022 - sooo gotta check that refund policy (or lack thereof)


----------



## Iowamomof4

Called yesterday to request the partial refund instead of the extension of our expired platinum passes. This morning, our passes showed back up with the extension date. Sigh.


----------



## gatorlisa

My parents' silver passes were updated this morning. Their new dates reflect the full 117 days. Went from 11/3/2020 to 2/28/2021. I would have though they would receive fewer days given 2 weeks in April and all of June and July are blockout dates for that pass, but looks like they didn't take blockout dates into account.


----------



## EddieValiant

Mine shows the new October 2020 date on the website. Not updated in the app.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

kylenne said:


> I just checked the website and my Platinum AP was finally extended. Went from 8/7/20 expiry to 12/2/20.


My Gold Pass still has my original renew date, Aug 3rd. I just checked. I have called and emailed 3 times each for the extension on date. I give up. I will let it expire and not going to replace until they are fully operational, even if it takes a year


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A


----------



## kristenabelle

It's so interesting - I have an AP that was extended + renewal; planning a September trip offsite, and a split DVC points/cash stay in December. Wondering if I'll be able to book December park days before September, since they didn't say if booking will be limited to a specific number of months out (yet).


----------



## emilymad

So guesses if we make park reservations then we can't ask for a refund to the end of our pass?  It is hard to decide by Monday since I doubt even if I request a refund today it will be reviewed/approved anytime soon.


----------



## mdsouth

The website does not say anything about only able to make park reservations 60 days or less to arrival.  So, do you think this means, I can go online when it opens and make my reservations now for my November 2020 trip?


----------



## yulilin3

mdsouth said:


> The website does not say anything about only able to make park reservations 60 days or less to arrival.  So, do you think this means, I can go online when it opens and make my reservations now for my November 2020 trip?


It looks like it.
No type of wording on number of reservations you can hold at a time


----------



## shoreward

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A


Thanks for posting this link.

One point stood out - I read it twice to make sure I read it correctly.



> Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

yulilin3 said:


> No type of wording on number of reservations you can hold at a time


I was wondering that too


----------



## e_yerger

Hey I know I must have missed this convo, but I just want to confirm I'm making the right choice.

I have an AP that expired May 16th. I called on Tuesday and asked for the refund. As we know, Wednesday they started extending APs. I checked today and mine is now showing extended.

Do I need to call back and reassure the refund? Or am I safe?


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

I just called the AP VIP line regarding my husband and I's pass being extended. As of when I called it did not have the updated dates. I specifically asked the CM about the new theme park reservation system. My husband and I have resort reservations for the first week of October. I asked if I could make theme park reservations on Monday and she said I should be able to make reservations for October without an issue, however she did try to encourage me to renew our annual passes to "streamline the process". 
I declined because the extension covers our October trip. Possibly 10 minutes after hanging up our passes were updated with the extension dates.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok got some info
As we know park hopping will not be an option but people are allowed to leave the park and come back to the same park later
Also the system opens at 7am for booking you can use the app or website
No word yet on how many reservations an AP can hold but people with a resort reservation can book for the number of days they have tickets (length of stay) so it will behave just like getting fps


----------



## Griffin11

I have a January 2021 room only reservation.  If I am switching to a package per the excerpt below, what changes in terms of deposit and cancellation policies?  I'm having a hard time keeping up with all the changes!

"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A


I hope mine update soon, this is what worries me. It says June 22 for those with resort reservations, but with valid admission...if they don't update my passes with the new date then it will look like they are expired and I won't be able to make park reservations..*sigh...trying so hard to be upbeat even with all the changes, but I'm starting to worry...


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

yulilin3 said:


> Ok got some info
> As we know park hopping will not be an option but people are allowed to leave the park and come back to the same park later
> Also the system opens at 7am for booking you can use the app or website
> No word yet on how many reservations an AP can hold but people with a resort reservation can book for the number of days they have tickets (length of stay) so it will behave just like getting fps



My hope would be that AP holders would have a length of stay option for days in parks as well. I am an AP holder with 11 nights booked, we had 10 park days planned. I’m trying to get on a chat with Disney now to see if I can get clarification for this.


----------



## yulilin3

TTA Rider Matt said:


> My hope would be that AP holders would have a length of stay option for days in parks as well. I am an AP holder with 11 nights booked, we had 10 park days planned. I’m trying to get on a chat with Disney now to see if I can get clarification for this.


right, it will behave same if you were getting fp
What they don't know yet is how many days can a AP without a resort stay can book (me) I usually go to the parks 3 times a week, so I want to know how many days I can book now. The CM I spoke with told me that info should be coming out before the 26


----------



## Jacq7414

Question - if we buy an AP does it start the first day we use it? Our first planned trip starts April 1 and I don’t want it to start today. 

How many days do you have to use the pass for the AP to be beneficial, money wise?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

yulilin3 said:


> right, it will behave same if you were getting fp
> What they don't know yet is how many days can a AP without a resort stay can book (me) I usually go to the parks 3 times a week, so I want to know how many days I can book now. The CM I spoke with told me that info should be coming out before the 26



So based on what you were told, AP holders staying on property will be able to get park days for the length of stay? I have 3 separate reservations booked using DVC points from 7/20-7/31. It doesn’t sound like there is any priority of AP holders with activated vs. non-activated AP’s either, which I hope is the case because I have not yet activated mine.


----------



## meryll83

We have an existing resort reservation, so I understand we should be able to make a park reservation from Monday... we have annual passes linked to our account, which have not yet been activated - do you all think we’ll be able to use these to make the park reservations?


----------



## FinallyFL

Jacq7414 said:


> Question - if we buy an AP does it start the first day we use it? Our first planned trip starts April 1 and I don’t want it to start today.
> 
> How many days do you have to use the pass for the AP to be beneficial, money wise?


It starts the first day you use it. It used to make sense to get an AP if you were going to the parks at least 10 days and purchased hoppers. That number has probabaly changed since I last calculated it.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

meryll83 said:


> We have an existing resort reservation, so I understand we should be able to make a park reservation from Monday... we have annual passes linked to our account, which have not yet been activated - do you all think we’ll be able to use these to make the park reservations?



You are in the same boat as me, and I'm reading it as yes, people in our situations with resort reservations and annual passes that have not yet been activated, would be considered valid theme park tickets. I am trying to get through to Disney on their chat service, and have been waiting 15 minutes, which I anticipate will likely continue for a while since I'm sure tens of thousands of people have similar questions that I do.


----------



## meryll83

TTA Rider Matt said:


> You are in the same boat as me, and I'm reading it as yes, people in our situations with resort reservations and annual passes that have not yet been activated, would be considered valid theme park tickets. I am trying to get through to Disney on their chat service, and have been waiting 15 minutes, which I anticipate will likely continue for a while since I'm sure tens of thousands of people have similar questions that I do.


Snap! I’ve been waiting on chat for 19 mins...


----------



## Jacq7414

FinallyFL said:


> It starts the first day you use it. It used to make sense to get an AP if you were going to the parks at least 10 days . That number has probabaly changed since I last calculated it.


Thank you! We have a 3 night stay in May 2021 and currently a 2 night stay april 2021 - but will 95% cancel our cruise, so we will add to that a 6 or 7 night stay. So that will get to 10 days in the parks for sure. Plus we planned on booking February 2022 if we got the AP as well. 

Do the vouchers have an expiration? I can’t seem to find that - but I could be just missing it


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

meryll83 said:


> Snap! I’ve been waiting on chat for 19 mins...



You are probably 6,379 in line and I'm probably 6,532!! By the time I get on, you should already have the answers!


----------



## going/again

yulilin3 said:


> right, it will behave same if you were getting fp
> What they don't know yet is how many days can a AP without a resort stay can book (me) I usually go to the parks 3 times a week, so I want to know how many days I can book now. The CM I spoke with told me that info should be coming out before the 26


Will this appear on MDE or do I need a new account,. Also I'm going in December with my AP that runs out on March 6th and then going again on March 18th my AP will have expired before my March trip when will I be able to book reservations for March or can't I book till I renew my AP,. Tia


----------



## osufeth24

Whelp, I think I'll be canceling my resort stay in Feb, I refuse to pay over $2,000 for a resort and have these restrictions

I'm not renewing my AP right now (it still hasn't even been extended), maybe ever, and I don't want to purchase tickets right now, I don't have the funds.  A buddy of mine that was coming doesn't want to buy his tickets this far out either.  So looks like I'll be done with Disney for a long time (probably until at least Park Hoppers come back)


----------



## Stitch577

My annual pass expires in December 2020, and we are planning on renewing. We have Coronado Springs booked for July 2021 but I don't think I'll be able to make our park reservations when they open on the 22nd since we can't renew our annual passes until 60 days from their expiration date. That means technically we won't be able to have a form of "valid park admission" until October when we can renew our passes. I wonder if there is any way around this? I've never renewed before since this was my first year as an AP holder.


----------



## FinallyFL

Jacq7414 said:


> Thank you! We have a 3 night stay in May 2021 and currently a 2 night stay april 2021 - but will 95% cancel our cruise, so we will add to that a 6 or 7 night stay. So that will get to 10 days in the parks for sure. Plus we planned on booking February 2022 if we got the AP as well.
> 
> Do the vouchers have an expiration? I can’t seem to find that - but I could be just missing it


In 2017 the vouchers were good until Dec. 31, 2030. However, I checked the emails I received when I purchased my daughter's ticket in November and I don't see anything about an expiration date for the voucher. She was activating them the next week so I didn't ask about it.


----------



## Bobb_o

I know Disney is not selling new tickets but if I bought from Undercover Tourist right now would they give me a valid ticket that I could link to MDE today? I have an AP but my wife doesn't and obviously we would want to make park reservations together.


----------



## BlvInMagic

We have Annual Passes but have not activated them yet since our April trip was canceled. We have a trip on the books for September at a DVC property. So you think we will have any trouble making a park reservation when the new system is launched, considering the Annual Passes were not active yet? We paid in full and they show up in our tickets section on MDE.


----------



## Miffy

Am I understanding this correctly that starting Monday I can reserve park days for my December 2020 trip since I have both a resort reservation and an active AP? Or did I miss something significant?


----------



## Bobb_o

Miffy said:


> Am I understanding this correctly that starting Monday I can reserve park days for my December 2020 trip since I have both a resort reservation and an active AP? Or did I miss something significant?



It's unclear

"The Disney Park Pass system will be available soon to select Guests. Booking dates vary based on your plans." makes it sound like it's not going to be available to everyone.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

BlvInMagic said:


> We have Annual Passes but have not activated them yet since our April trip was canceled. We have a trip on the books for September at a DVC property. So you think we will have any trouble making a park reservation when the new system is launched, considering the Annual Passes were not active yet? We paid in full and they show up in our tickets section on MDE.



You will be fine. I am on with a cast member who just told me "As long as your Annual Pass and Resort are linked to your My Disney Experience account then you are golden."


----------



## WhitneyMB

Please continue to report back as people get answers! I'm on minute 28, on hold with DVC member services, trying to upgrade my 3-day park hoppers to a gold AP.

We have a 3 day October trip & a 5 day February trip booked. We originally planned to upgrade to an AP in October, but now (obviously) we'd like to make 2021 park reservations ASAP too, so we're buying an inactive AP by phone.


----------



## Miffy

Bobb_o said:


> It's unclear
> 
> "The Disney Park Pass system will be available soon to select Guests. Booking dates vary based on your plans." makes it sound like it's not going to be available to everyone.


Believe me, I am going to try on Monday morning because if I am actually able to go in December I want to have the parks reserved. For those who didn't see this, in teensy tiny print at the bottom of the page it says "7:00 AM to 11:00 PM Eastern Time." I will be hovering over my computer and phone at 6:58 AM Monday.


----------



## lanejudy

Bobb_o said:


> I know Disney is not selling new tickets but if I bought from Undercover Tourist right now would they give me a valid ticket that I could link to MDE today? I have an AP but my wife doesn't and obviously we would want to make park reservations together.


UT isn't selling tickets right now and I don't believe anybody is selling other than APs directly from WDW.  When is your vacation?  The announcement says you can get tickets starting 6/24 for 2021 dates, but not until later this summer for 2020 "based on availability of park reservations."


----------



## shoreward

My extended expiration date just showed up on the renewal page, but not anywhere else.  It was due to expire this weekend, but now shows expiration in October.  This renewal message is displayed:



> *Passes Not Available for Renewal*
> Passes are eligible for renewal 60 days prior and up to 30 days after their expiration date.
> Don't see your pass? Call (407) 560-7277† or visit Guest Relations or the Main Entrance Ticket Booth at the park.


----------



## BlvInMagic

TTA Rider Matt said:


> You will be fine. I am on with a cast member who just told me "As long as your Annual Pass and Resort are linked to your My Disney Experience account then you are golden."


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Maxie86

My AP was extended by almost 4 months.  Hoping they extend further out like DLS is doing.  I have a trip booked in October but it's doubtful we'll be able to go.  I renewed DH's pass at the beginning of March for our May trip and don't even know if he'll be able to use it at all.  At least I got one trip in on mine.


----------



## Jacq7414

FinallyFL said:


> In 2017 the vouchers were good until Dec. 31, 2030. However, I checked the emails I received when I purchased my daughter's ticket in November and I don't see anything about an expiration date for the voucher. She was activating them the next week so I didn't ask about it.


Thank you


----------



## Cygnus 2112

Just a gripe: my AP’s have the park hopper option....I’m sure I’m not getting a refund nor will my renewal be cheaper. Any responses that refute this or commiserate along with me are welcome lol.


----------



## Bobb_o

lanejudy said:


> UT isn't selling tickets right now and I don't believe anybody is selling other than APs directly from WDW.  When is your vacation?  The announcement says you can get tickets starting 6/24 for 2021 dates, but not until later this summer for 2020 "based on availability of park reservations."



Sept 2020. I have a DVC res with 2 people and I have my AP but my wife does not. It's kind of a crappy move to not allow those with resort reservations the opportunity to buy tickets to make the group match.


----------



## Cygnus 2112

Cygnus 2112 said:


> Just a gripe: my AP’s have the park hopper option....I’m sure I’m not getting a refund nor will my renewal be cheaper. Any responses that refute this or commiserate along with me are welcome lol.


From another thread here- I’ll keep my fingers crossed 

“I just got off the phone with a CM about this, she told me to keep my hoppers for our trip in December for now. She said they are trying to work out a system to allow for hopping within the reservation system and there should be an answer on that by August /September.“


----------



## meryll83

A few learnings from my time on chat with a CM just now...

- As long as it’s linked to MDE, an AP is still a valid ticket, even if not activated yet
- You can book park reservations for length of stay (up to 14 days) with a resort reservation
- You can book up to 3 days of park reservations at any one time on an AP without a resort reservation 
- Park reservations will open at 7am on the respective days you’re eligible to book


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

meryll83 said:


> A few learnings from my time on chat with a CM just now...
> 
> - As long as it’s linked to MDE, an AP is still a valid ticket, even if not activated yet
> - You can book park reservations for length of stay (up to 14 days) with a resort reservation
> - You can book up to 3 days of park reservations at any one time on an AP without a resort reservation
> - Park reservations will open at 7am on the respective days you’re eligible to book



You can also book up to 12 people, but she made it seem like everyone has to have the same kind of ticket. So AP holders and 7 day ticket holders have to reserve separately, based on what she said.


----------



## yulilin3

going/again said:


> Will this appear on MDE or do I need a new account,. Also I'm going in December with my AP that runs out on March 6th and then going again on March 18th my AP will have expired before my March trip when will I be able to book reservations for March or can't I book till I renew my AP,. Tia


MDE or you can book through the website but it will appear on MDE like any other fp/ADR


----------



## Miffy

I will absolutely report back on Monday with details.

Hi, @yulilin3! I miss the good old days when my morning was spent reading the RotR thread with the great @yulilin3 updates via your daughter!


----------



## FinallyFL

So AP holders that don't stay on-site are really SOL.


----------



## Elle :)

Im not sure if it’s been mentioned yet but it’s there a specific place, on the Disney site, that we have to go to in order to make these reservations?


----------



## randumb0

All circuits are busy


----------



## dnw25

someone mentioned......if I reserved park days for our August/September and possibly December trip I CANNOT then request a refund?

We are on the fence with everything.  Covid cases rising, have to fly, no park hopping, and the salt in the wound moved from YC to Poly likely for NBA.  We want to be at YC for many many reasons.


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> Ok got some info
> As we know park hopping will not be an option but people are allowed to leave the park and come back to the same park later
> Also the system opens at 7am for booking you can use the app or website
> No word yet on how many reservations an AP can hold but people with a resort reservation can book for the number of days they have tickets (length of stay) so it will behave just like getting fps


Jesus. If annual passholders without a resort stay cannot book all trips in advance, this is awful for them (me). I live in PA. This is not what I bargained for when I dropped $2400 on park passes.


----------



## nascargirl

My AP were finally updated with the new dates.  We were set to expire on 6/22 but now they are extended to 10/17/2020.


----------



## yulilin3

FinallyFL said:


> So AP holders that don't stay on-site are really SOL.





JayMunOne said:


> Jesus. If annual passholders without a resort stay cannot book in advance, this is awful for them (me). I live in PA.


what did I miss?
AP can start reserving the 26th


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

JayMunOne said:


> Jesus. If annual passholders without a resort stay cannot book in advance, this is awful for them (me). I live in PA.



Yeah, luckily enough for me, I have my trip booked on property, but the first thing I thought of was the Florida residents who are passholders who have to wait 4 days...I didn't even think of out of state passholders. Sorry man, that's frustrating.


----------



## meryll83

Anyone managed to check if there’s a rolling window for bookings throughout the year, or is everyone able to go in at once?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

yulilin3 said:


> what did I miss?
> AP can start reserving the 26th



I think his frustration is that ticket holders with resort reservations get 4 days of planning before he can get on and make reservations. My guess would be it'll be pretty slim pickin's by the time he gets on 6/26. Maybe I'm wrong and overestimating how many people fall under both conditions of ticket holder and resort reservations, but that's a big population to contend with, and now, be less prioritized than.


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> what did I miss?
> AP can start reserving the 26th


Yes, but only three days. I have four trips I'm trying to plan in advance. That's like 24 park days. I don't live in Orlando I live 1000 miles away. No park hopping is bad enough.


----------



## grannyminnie

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like it.
> No type of wording on number of reservations you can hold at a time


And piggy-backing on this question, what if I have an AP but my sister doesn't have tickets yet?  Will I just buy her tickets when I make the reservation for us? (for this fall)


----------



## FinallyFL

JayMunOne said:


> Jesus. If annual passholders without a resort stay cannot book all trips in advance, this is awful for them (me). I live in PA. This is not what I bargained for when I dropped $2400 on park passes.


I agree. They should at least let AP holders book 7 days like we could with FP+.  That wouldn't cover all of non-local AP holders travel plans but it would help.


----------



## JayMunOne

FinallyFL said:


> I agree. They should at least let AP holders book 7 days like we could with FP+.  That wouldn't cover all of non-local AP holders travel plans but it would help.


I have a place 3 miles from parks.  I live in Harrisburg, PA, 990 miles away.  I have trips planned for July, August, October, November that represent probably 24 park days.  It's bad enough that I can't use the pass to park hop at my leisure.  But fine, I understand why--occupancy concerns and they can hold me to the fire of the terms and conditions as it relates to park closures. 

But Disney can control the ability to allow me to at least reserve all those days in advance....but they are not.  I'm getting 3 days.  3.  How can I conceivably plan ONE trip, let alone four, when I can't guarantee admission to any more than three days in advance.

I think I want my entire time remaining on my pass refunded.  This is a considerable change to the terms and conditions.


----------



## randumb0

I'm just going to take the refund and buy another voucher. What are they chances they increase the price anytime soon? I know it's just speculation at this point


----------



## IluvMGM

dnw25 said:


> someone mentioned......if I reserved park days for our August/September and possibly December trip I CANNOT then request a refund?
> 
> We are on the fence with everything.  Covid cases rising, have to fly, no park hopping, and the salt in the wound moved from YC to Poly likely for NBA.  We want to be at YC for many many reasons.



Where was that said? You can't cancel the park reservations if need be and get a refund?


----------



## Miffy

My AP's a renewal, so it was 15% cheaper than buying a new one. But I have zero idea if I'm going to be able to use it anytime between now and next July, which is when it should expire since my original expiration date was March 6, 2020 (now March 6, 2021 + whatever they give me). Even worse for me, I used a JetBlue credit card for the AP renewal so I could get the air travel points, so if I get a refund, I'm assuming I'm going to also lose the 40K points I got, which, btw, I've not yet been able to use.

Covid, go away!!!! That's an order.


----------



## yulilin3

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I think his frustration is that ticket holders with resort reservations get 4 days of planning before he can get on and make reservations. My guess would be it'll be pretty slim pickin's by the time he gets on 6/26. Maybe I'm wrong and overestimating how many people fall under both conditions of ticket holder and resort reservations, but that's a big population to contend with, and now, be less prioritized than.





JayMunOne said:


> Yes, but only three days. I have four trips I'm trying to plan in advance. That's like 24 park days. I don't live in Orlando I live 1000 miles away. No park hopping is bad enough.


I see, yeah that truly sucks. But I don't think anyone coming this year at least will have issue getting the days they want. If you do the math about the resorts rooms and park capacity, I think we (AP without reservations) will be ok
Lets get upset about it when we know for sure



grannyminnie said:


> And piggy-backing on this question, what if I have an AP but my sister doesn't have tickets yet?  Will I just buy her tickets when I make the reservation for us? (for this fall)


Ticket sales are on hold, and on the 28th you can buy but for next year, so I don't think you'll be able to buy tickets for her this year. But what I would do is let this weekend pass, and maybe Tuesday or Wednesday give Disney a call


----------



## grannyminnie

yulilin3 said:


> what did I miss?
> AP can start reserving the 26th


So (trying to sift thru all these rules...and about to pull my hair out!), if I have an AP and a resort reservation for Nov. of this year, I can call or go to MDE and book park visits (up to three)? Meanwhile, my sister is out in the cold with no ticket?


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> I have a place 3 miles from parks.  I live in Harrisburg, PA, 990 miles away.  I have trips planned for July, August, October, November that represent probably 24 park days.  It's bad enough that I can't use the pass to park hop at my leisure.  But fine, I understand why--occupancy concerns and they can hold me to the fire of the terms and conditions as it relates to park closures.
> 
> But Disney can control the ability to allow me to at least reserve all those days in advance....but they are not.  I'm getting 3 days.  3.  How can I conceivably plan ONE trip, let alone four, when I can't guarantee admission to any more than three days in advance.
> 
> I think I want my entire time remaining on my pass refunded.  This is a considerable change to the terms and conditions.


and it is an option for you to ask.. If you will be stressed about it I would ask for a refund due to your situation.
It is definitely less than ideal and I'm sure they are ready to receive lots of AP callers


----------



## grannyminnie

yulilin3 said:


> I see, yeah that truly sucks. But I don't think anyone coming this year at least will have issue getting the days they want. If you do the math about the resorts rooms and park capacity, I think we (AP without reservations) will be ok
> Lets get upset about it when we know for sure
> 
> 
> Ticket sales are on hold, and on the 28th you can buy but for next year, so I don't think you'll be able to buy tickets for her this year. But what I would do is let this weekend pass, and maybe Tuesday or Wednesday give Disney a call


Well, if I can't buy her tickets, she can't go.  So sad.
Thank you for caring enough to enlighten us!


----------



## sparkle78

Anyone  managed to check if there’s a rolling window for bookings throughout the year, or is everyone able to go in at once?     ( sorry was having trouble with quoting )       
That’s my question too if anyone is calling today, do we all book reservations on Monday , or just those from now till 60 days, aka August 19 
Second question:   If my APs now expire in August do I need to renew them this weekend for a nov trip to book park days or am I okay because I have a resort reservation ?    ( I would prefer to wait to renew AP till mid July )
I hope someone can find out  answers, if not I’ll call this evening and report back


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> and it is an option for you to ask.. If you will be stressed about it I would ask for a refund due to your situation.
> It is definitely less than ideal and I'm sure they are ready to receive lots of AP callers


I just have a feeling I'll be spending a lot of time at guest relations every morning, at any park, right outside the gate.  That sounds less than ideal.  Ugh.

I appreciate you responding to my posts.  I do have a unique situation, but I'm sure there's lots of single divorced dads who overcompensate by taking their kid 990 miles to WDW 6 times a year.


----------



## yulilin3

grannyminnie said:


> So (trying to sift thru all these rules...and about to pull my hair out!), if I have an AP and a resort reservation for Nov. of this year, I can call or go to MDE and book park visits (up to three)? Meanwhile, my sister is out in the cold with no ticket?


You can book your reservation for the length of your on property stay not just three
Yes people without tickets seem to be left out
Remember the whole point of this, is not Disney trying to be evil, they are trying to control the capacity on property. They obviously know the number of people visiting, staying on site with tickets, they also know the number of AP and locals ap that can potentially come so they are trying to figure out how not to allow more people in to serve the people that already have tickets
We ( ap without a hotel reservation) are being left behind. We knew it was coming, there had been weeks of conjectures and theories, add that to their wording on the site about the only 2 options. 
But if people are upset, and they have every right to be, definitely send them an email and ask for them to call you back, it is the only way to get your situation escalated to managers


----------



## lanejudy

sparkle78 said:


> Anyone managed to check if there’s a rolling window for bookings throughout the year, or is everyone able to go in at once? ( sorry was having trouble with quoting )


At this point, I would expect that _anyone _who meets the resort+tickets criteria to book on Monday, can do so regardless of their future date (thru 9/26/2021). 

Parks reservations as well as new resort bookings and ticket sales for 2021 will be available to everyone by 6/28.  So I don't see them doing a 60-day thing for this initial batch of "priority access."


----------



## FinallyFL

JayMunOne said:


> I just have a feeling I'll be spending a lot of time at guest relations every morning, at any park, right outside the gate.  That sounds less than ideal.  Ugh.
> 
> I appreciate you responding to my posts.  I do have a unique situation, but I'm sure there's lots of single divorced dads who overcompensate by taking their kid 990 miles to WDW 6 times a year.


Considering the number of timeshares and vacation homes in Orlando I think there are more than a few out of state visitors who have APs and visit multiple times in a year. I definitely did when I lived in TX and my daughter was attending college in Orlando.


----------



## meryll83

lanejudy said:


> At this point, I would expect that _anyone _who meets the resort+tickets criteria to book on Monday, can do so regardless of their future date (thru 9/26/2021).
> 
> Parks reservations as well as new resort bookings and ticket sales will be available to everyone by 6/28.  So I don't see them doing a 60-day thing for this initial batch of "priority access."


Just checked on chat, and you’re right!


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> I just have a feeling I'll be spending a lot of time at guest relations every morning, at any park, right outside the gate.  That sounds less than ideal.  Ugh.
> 
> I appreciate you responding to my posts.  I do have a unique situation, but I'm sure there's lots of single divorced dads who overcompensate by taking their kid 990 miles to WDW 6 times a year.


you can guarantee you are not the only one.
This year has just sucked and Disney is our happy place. I go there for mental therapy, no joke, which is why I visit often. Imagine taking me off the drug all together for 4 months 
I am fortunate for living 20 min away and can only imagine the stress of everyone having to come from far away
I can tell you I had a very unique ticket situation that I've been calling since May about. My situation got escalated to management because I emailed and they called back and they have been very patient because they are still not at their offices, working from home trying to resolve complex issues. The lat time I called I was told to call back when info on the reservation system came through
so I called today and the manager put me on hold for an hour, coming every 15 min to let me know he was working on it.
Finally they managed to fix the issue with the best possible outcome and I thanked him and  let him know I appreciate everyone's work through all this especially without the system they need
He told me they found out about the release of the info by everyone calling
Disney's biggest problem is lack of communication, so the CM want to help but don't have thee right info to do so. Most of the times we have to walk them through it by what we read online
That's not right.
Sorry didn't mean to make this super long  I hope you find a suitable solution to all this


----------



## PrincessV

meryll83 said:


> A few learnings from my time on chat with a CM just now...
> 
> - As long as it’s linked to MDE, an AP is still a valid ticket, even if not activated yet
> - You can book park reservations for length of stay (up to 14 days) with a resort reservation
> *- You can book up to 3 days of park reservations at any one time on an AP without a resort reservation*
> - Park reservations will open at 7am on the respective days you’re eligible to book


This is big to me. I hope it means they expect there to be enough availability that APs can get into parks most days of the year. Otherwise we will not be getting what we thought we paid for. I'm pretty sure our contracts stipulate that parks may close to capacity, but there was certainly an unspoken understanding that  was a rare occasion and not an everyday occurrence.


----------



## Miffy

Someone upthread said that once you make the park reservations, you can no longer ask for a refund on your AP. Is that correct? Or perhaps I'm misremembering.

But we're going to reserve for our December trip even though, if things remain the way they are now, there's no way we're going. No way I'd get on an airplane right now, especially not out of my home airport, LGA.


----------



## yulilin3

the plot thickens 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...n-7-11-ep-dhs-open-7-15.3795738/post-62023288


----------



## grannyminnie

yulilin3 said:


> You can book your reservation for the length of your on property stay not just three
> Yes people without tickets seem to be left out
> Remember the whole point of this, is not Disney trying to be evil, they are trying to control the capacity on property. They obviously know the number of people visiting, staying on site with tickets, they also know the number of AP and locals ap that can potentially come so they are trying to figure out how not to allow more people in to serve the people that already have tickets
> We ( ap without a hotel reservation) are being left behind. We knew it was coming, there had been weeks of conjectures and theories, add that to their wording on the site about the only 2 options.
> But if people are upset, and they have every right to be, definitely send them an email and ask for them to call you back, it is the only way to get your situation escalated to managers


Oh, I understand that Disney is doing what they are doing for our good.  I am just asking questions of you knowledgeable people to understand what they are actually doing! lol  I'm sorry for you guys who can't go because you are local, but have APs.


----------



## grannyminnie

lanejudy said:


> At this point, I would expect that _anyone _who meets the resort+tickets criteria to book on Monday, can do so regardless of their future date (thru 9/26/2021).
> 
> Parks reservations as well as new resort bookings and ticket sales will be available to everyone by 6/28.  So I don't see them doing a 60-day thing for this initial batch of "priority access."


So it sounds like, from what you are saying, that if I call Sunday morning, I will be able to buy tickets for my sister and make her park reservations.
Or, would I more likely to be able to do this online and not have to wait an interminable amount of time on the phone?


----------



## lanejudy

grannyminnie said:


> So it sounds like, from what you are saying, that if I call Sunday morning, I will be able to buy tickets for my sister and make her park reservations.
> Or, would I more likely to be able to do this online and not have to wait an interminable amount of time on the phone?


I should have been more clear - resort reservations, ticket sales and parks reservations _for 2021_ will open to the public on 6/28.  According to the announcement, they will resume sales for 2020 later this summer "based on availability of parks reservations."

In your situation, I would certainly call next week and ask about buying a Nov. 2020 ticket for your sister.  Someone upthread was told on a chat that would be available on 6/24, but I can't guarantee since that advice conflicts with the posted announcement.  Good luck!


----------



## soniam

lanejudy said:


> At this point, I would expect that _anyone _who meets the resort+tickets criteria to book on Monday, can do so regardless of their future date (thru 9/26/2021).
> 
> Parks reservations as well as new resort bookings and ticket sales for 2021 will be available to everyone by 6/28.  So I don't see them doing a 60-day thing for this initial batch of "priority access."





meryll83 said:


> Just checked on chat, and you’re right!



Well, that's definitely going to crash the system then. No one will be able to get park reservations, or very few, since the system will be down. I guess they don't really understand how poor their system is 

EDIT: Also, I am not convinced by the chat message. Maybe the CM thought the person was asking if they could book for every day, not every trip. Plus, what does June 24th have to do with anything? Monday, opening day for the system, is June 22. June 24th isn't even listed on the webpage info.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Well, that's definitely going to crash the system then. No one will be able to get park reservations, or very few, since the system will be down. I guess they don't really understand how poor their system is


or they don't care
it happens everytime. 
I say everyone trying on Monday pack your patience, maybe have more than one device available and get ready to be frustrated
If this magically works flawlessly I will get each one of you a Mickey Sticker (pinky swear)


----------



## soniam

soniam said:


> Well, that's definitely going to crash the system then. No one will be able to get park reservations, or very few, since the system will be down. I guess they don't really understand how poor their system is
> 
> EDIT: Also, I am not convinced by the chat message. Maybe the CM thought the person was asking if they could book for every day, not every trip. Plus, what does June 24th have to do with anything? Monday, opening day for the system, is June 22. June 24th isn't even listed on the webpage info.



So, June 24th is listed, but is says "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel *for a stay in 2021*, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations." That's for 2021, reservations. The person who chatted has a reservation for 2020. So, I'm still not convinced that every single current reservation gets to book on Monday.


----------



## emilymad

Miffy said:


> Someone upthread said that once you make the park reservations, you can no longer ask for a refund on your AP. Is that correct? Or perhaps I'm misremembering.
> 
> But we're going to reserve for our December trip even though, if things remain the way they are now, there's no way we're going. No way I'd get on an airplane right now, especially not out of my home airport, LGA.



I don't think we know yet but that is my open question.  I have a 7/17 reservation that I am not sure I want to keep.  I haven't asked for a refund yet since I was waiting for the park information first.  I am not loving the system even if I do get a park reservation which I can try for on Monday.  If I keep the AP then I would do more than just this July trip but I won't be able to make more than 3 days of reservations.  I am coming from PA so I need to plan in advance.  It is becoming a lose/lose situation.


----------



## elle101me

yulilin3 said:


> or they don't care
> it happens everytime.
> I say everyone trying on Monday pack your patience, maybe have more than one device available and get ready to be frustrated
> If this magically works flawlessly I will get each one of you a Mickey Sticker (pinky swear)


I’m trying to find if this has been clarified but I’m not having any luck. Is everyone with an on-site stay and tickets booked thru September 2021 going to be trying for park reservations on Monday morning?


----------



## yulilin3

elle101me said:


> I’m trying to find if this has been clarified but I’m not having any luck. Is everyone with an on-site stay and tickets booked thru September 2021 going to be trying for park reservations on Monday morning?


looks like it.


----------



## soniam

elle101me said:


> I’m trying to find if this has been clarified but I’m not having any luck. Is everyone with an on-site stay and tickets booked thru September 2021 going to be trying for park reservations on Monday morning?



At this point, even if they are not letting everyone in on Monday, everyone will be trying, so they might as well. Maybe we will get more info this weekend  I still don't think the CM chat message meant flood gates. Plus, when have we every trusted what a CM says.


----------



## emilymad

And now they are saying AP's can only reserve 2 days at a time....


----------



## soniam

emilymad said:


> And now they are saying AP's can only reserve 2 days at a time....



Where did you read 2 days? For offsite/local APs?


----------



## soniam

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


----------



## KristinU

I just can't fathom that they'll allow for reservations through September 2021 starting next week.  Sure, we all know all this stuff because we're feverishly here all the time (well, I am), but so many people are not.  Like my parents.  They're FL residents and decided not to get resident APs this year (smart move!) and they bought passes for when we're meeting up for Christmas.  I just don't see them opening the floodgates on Monday with zero email communications to the people who have resort stays booked later in the year...heck, has anyone with resort stays coming up been contacted yet aside from going out and finding it on DPB or MDE? ETA: I know I haven't received anything and neither has my mom.

We have APs and live out of state.  We have a resort stay booked for the Christmas meetup trip that I mentioned, but also have plans for an offsite trip this summer (which I've pushed fro July to August in hopes of the NY/NJ/CT quarantine stuff is lifted by then).  I would think that on Monday I can't just book for December, and *if* I can, I would hope that those days don't count against my offsite AP holder days that I try to book on the 26th.

I really hope they come out with more specifics on this soon.  I have to think it will be like the 60/30 day fastpass thing.  And I really, really hope that offsite APs can book more than 3 days.  I so want to believe that the CM that was quoted upthread was not correct.

But then I think, deep breath...the volume is probably going to be low, like @yulilin3 mentioned.  Like for local AP holders...they can't possibly think that they'll get only 3 days of access for the rest of the year.  If it is indeed set at 3, I wonder if AP holders will be able to add another day after the use of the first one.  Or if it will be like FP where it is one at a time after the first 3.  That would suck. OK, again, deep breath...


----------



## mrsap

emilymad said:


> And now they are saying AP's can only reserve 2 days at a time....



2 days WITHOUT a resort reservation. WITH a resort reservation, up to 14 days.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


----------



## going/again

JayMunOne said:


> I just have a feeling I'll be spending a lot of time at guest relations every morning, at any park, right outside the gate.  That sounds less than ideal.  Ugh.
> 
> I appreciate you responding to my posts.  I do have a unique situation, but I'm sure there's lots of single divorced dads who overcompensate by taking their kid 990 miles to WDW 6 times a year.


Bet your kid  thinks your one cool dad


----------



## JayMunOne

going/again said:


> Bet your kid  thinks your one cool dad


Not after I cancel every trip and get a refund on our passes.  I'm so pissed off.  TWO DAYS????


----------



## DavidNYC

I'm a lawyer.   You can yell about the disclaimers Disney puts on their tickets all you want but at some point the restrictions and changes are to such a great extent that the disclaimer really becomes meaningless.   At one extreme - you have an AP holder being denied access to the parks on one day over Xmas because it's at capacity.  One the other hand, you could have Disney saying they're changing the rules that AP holders can only come on one day during the year.  I doubt people would think the latter situation would be covered under the disclaimer.  I'd strongly argue that some of the restrictions in place have crossed the line to be closer to the one that wouldn't be covered.   They've basically added a requirement that to use your AP in anything but a minimal way, you have to stay on site.  That crosses a line taking away a huge part of the value.  They need to offer refunds or allow extensions based on how long extreme restrictions are in place.  2 days I would argue crosses a line.


----------



## meryll83

elle101me said:


> I’m trying to find if this has been clarified but I’m not having any luck. Is everyone with an on-site stay and tickets booked thru September 2021 going to be trying for park reservations on Monday morning?


‘Fraid so!


----------



## KristinU

KristinU said:


> I just can't fathom that they'll allow for reservations through September 2021 starting next week.  Sure, we all know all this stuff because we're feverishly here all the time (well, I am), but so many people are not.  Like my parents.  They're FL residents and decided not to get resident APs this year (smart move!) and they bought passes for when we're meeting up for Christmas.  I just don't see them opening the floodgates on Monday with zero email communications to the people who have resort stays booked later in the year...heck, has anyone with resort stays coming up been contacted yet aside from going out and finding it on DPB or MDE? ETA: I know I haven't received anything and neither has my mom.
> 
> We have APs and live out of state.  We have a resort stay booked for the Christmas meetup trip that I mentioned, but also have plans for an offsite trip this summer (which I've pushed fro July to August in hopes of the NY/NJ/CT quarantine stuff is lifted by then).  I would think that on Monday I can't just book for December, and *if* I can, I would hope that those days don't count against my offsite AP holder days that I try to book on the 26th.
> 
> I really hope they come out with more specifics on this soon.  I have to think it will be like the 60/30 day fastpass thing.  And I really, really hope that offsite APs can book more than 3 days.  I so want to believe that the CM that was quoted upthread was not correct.
> 
> But then I think, deep breath...the volume is probably going to be low, like @yulilin3 mentioned.  Like for local AP holders...they can't possibly think that they'll get only 3 days of access for the rest of the year.  If it is indeed set at 3, I wonder if AP holders will be able to add another day after the use of the first one.  Or if it will be like FP where it is one at a time after the first 3.  That would suck. OK, again, deep breath...



UPDATE: so wow, I just received an email indicating that on June 22nd I'll be able reserve park days.  WHAT???  My onsite reservations start December 22nd.   This floors me.  Are they REALLY planning on opening the floodgates?  Their IT system won't be able to handle this.  What a cluster.

Here's the full text from the email if anyone is interested:


We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.

‌

*BE AMONG THE FIRST*

Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.

‌

Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.

‌

*A PHASED REOPENING*

As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.

‌

*TICKET OPTIONS*

Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.

‌



We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.


‌



Hope to see you real soon!


----------



## shoreward

The AP site shows benefits of purchasing an AP.  The 2nd benefit listed is "Visit more than one theme park on the same day." 

There is this disclaimer:
"Passes do not guarantee theme park admission, especially during high attendance periods. Admission to the theme parks and availability of standard theme park parking are subject to capacity and other closures. Other restrictions apply."

Hopefully, once they get a good feel for the system and crowds, park hopping will be allowed for passholders; that is one of the most meaningful benefits, IMO.

*Disney Platinum Pass*


Admission for a year to all 4 theme parks (No blockout dates)
Visit more than one theme park on the same day
Includes Disney PhotoPass downloads*
Up to 20% off on select dining
Up to 20% off select merchandise in store
Standard theme park parking


----------



## shoreward

*Passholder Preview*

Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview at Magic Kingdom park or Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon.
Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. An eligible activated annual pass is required to register.
If a Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## bookgirl

I had a DL AP this year (past WDW AP holder as well), but with the new reservation system and lower avaiability and travel precautions,  I think those of us with APs to either park who live someone else besides FL and CA probably are at a disadvantage.  

I called a few days ago and asked for the refund instead of an extention (exp Novemeber) 

I'll reevaluate Disney vacations after there is some consistancy in the new normal.


----------



## Ohiodisneyguy

This may have been discussed but I haven't seen it. Anyone know if you make a park res. can you leave that park for a break and then return to that same park later? Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

shoreward said:


> *Passholder Preview*
> 
> Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview at Magic Kingdom park or Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon.
> Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. An eligible activated annual pass is required to register.
> If a Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you.


link please?


----------



## JayMunOne

shoreward said:


> *Passholder Preview*
> 
> Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview at Magic Kingdom park or Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon.
> Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. An eligible activated annual pass is required to register.
> If a Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you.


This is the "something special" they had planned for passholders.  As I expected and predicted on this thread weeks ago, a truly empty gesture.  I love WDW but I can't stand corporate and I'm probably cancelling the AP and not going for a while.  And not because of COVID-19.  That's sad.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> link please?


found it
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## shoreward

yulilin3 said:


> link please?


Edited original post with link.


----------



## RangerPooh

KristinU said:


> ...heck, has anyone with resort stays coming up been contacted yet aside from going out and finding it on DPB or MDE? ETA: I know I haven't received anything and neither has my mom.



Nothing! We have two week long DVC stays booked for July in both DH and my names, have APs and have received no communication. Not even the AP email that was supposedly sent out earlier this week. If it wasn't for here and other social media platforms we'd be clueless.


----------



## osufeth24

JayMunOne said:


> This is the "something special" they had planned for passholders.  As I expected and predicted on this thread weeks ago, a truly empty gesture.  I love WDW but I can't stand corporate and I'm probably cancelling the AP and not going for a while.  And not because of COVID-19.  That's sad.



same.  Universal has really opened my eyes on how much better they treat APs


----------



## soniam

osufeth24 said:


> same.  Universal has really opened my eyes on how much better they treat APs



I guess you haven't experienced the disappearing UO emails yet. It seems to be just as common if you follow any UO FB pages or the UO forums here.


----------



## yulilin3

I know it means very little but in the new wording on the AP update page it says 3 days of park reservations at a time
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## Poohbear538

I just feel so sad.


----------



## KristinU

RangerPooh said:


> Nothing! We have two week long DVC stays booked for July in both DH and my names, have APs and have received no communication. Not even the AP email that was supposedly sent out earlier this week. If it wasn't for here and other social media platforms we'd be clueless.


Ugh!  And I DID get one with a reservation in December!  I'd like to say I'm surprised, but at this point I'm not.


----------



## dnw25

IluvMGM said:


> Where was that said? You can't cancel the park reservations if need be and get a refund?


further back in the threads....


----------



## osufeth24

getting an all circuits busy lol


----------



## bloomcruisers

I know the info is probably been posted here but could someone please list the most direct phone number and email address that an AP holder should use to try and cancel and request a refund for the duration of my pass rather than just closure period. 

I just activated in February for a 7 night trip. Then had a late March and an early May trip cancelled. I am not a local AP so being able to only reserve 2 or 3 park days for a trip is useless to me for the remainder of the 10 months of my pass.


----------



## osufeth24

soniam said:


> I guess you haven't experienced the disappearing UO emails yet. It seems to be just as common if you follow any UO FB pages or the UO forums here.



I don't mean in emails (plus i've gotten all the emails), but I also dont depend on them, I follow the FB page and others to keep up.  But all the stuff they've done since reopening for APs has completely blown anything Disney has done for APs out of the water.  They've done more in the last 2 weeks than Disney has done in the last year


----------



## yulilin3

Updates on the AP Page

*Reopening Policy Options*

As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.
*If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*

You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
*If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options include:*

You will receive an additional one month extension to your pass (unless you choose the alternative option below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020. Please note that monthly payments are scheduled to resume with park opening on July 11, 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the additional month extension, Passholders on the monthly payment plan may choose to cancel their annual pass and waive their monthly payments due after August 11, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded for those that select this option and all future payments would be stopped.
*We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*


----------



## yulilin3

bloomcruisers said:


> I know the info is probably been posted here but could someone please list the most direct phone number and email address that an AP holder should use to try and cancel and request a refund for the duration of my pass rather than just closure period.
> 
> I just activated in February for a 7 night trip. Then had a late March and an early May trip cancelled. I am not a local AP so being able to only reserve 2 or 3 park days for a trip is useless to me for the remainder of the 10 months of my pass.


wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
407 939 7277


----------



## PrincessV

I am so confused. If anyone would like to help me figure this out, I'll be very appreciative!



> Alternatively, and in lieu of the additional month extension, Passholders on the monthly payment plan may choose to cancel their annual pass and waive their monthly payments due after August 11, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded for those that select this option and all future payments would be stopped.



Okay, but I renewed in Jan. for a Mar. expiration. So I already paid 3 months of payments before they stopped payments in April, for a pass that didn't start until parks were closed in Mar. $150ish for a pass that hasn't been able to be used at all. So if I want to cancel, they'll refund my July payment, but not the 3 payments already made? For an AP I couldn't use because parks were closed???


----------



## DavidNYC

yulilin3 said:


> I know it means very little but in the new wording on the AP update page it says 3 days of park reservations at a time
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/



I anticipate Disney is going to have some legal issues on their hands.   Yes - there's a disclaimer that the pass doesn't guarantee park access.  But it also doesn't say that Disney has unfettered ability to deny park access without some liability if they cross a line and do not deliver what was purchased.  As I've said before, I don't think anyone would assert that Disney's general AP disclaimer would allow Disney to tell AP holders that they can only enter the parks once per week.  No one would possibly allege that anyone would have read the disclaimer to contemplate that.  It's clearly meant to deal with things like the day or two closure for hurricanes or reaching capacity in accordance with what was reasonably expected at time of purchase.

Telling some AP holders you can only book 2 days at a time basically means for a subset of holders that they're annual pass is basically worthless.  For those that travel any distance or incur any cost to get to Disney, no one is going to gamble to travel and hope they get in.  Or - they may find that by the time their two days arrive, they can't get any further reservations that work.

Disney has every right to prevent entry - AP does not guarantee that.  But those who are not getting something reasonably related to what they purchased are going to be either due some options or you will certainly see lawsuits that I think could win.  I would propose Disney offer AP holders refunds for the remaining period of their tickets or allow them to put tickets on hold until the earlier of a first trip or a time where they allow a more reasonable number of booked days.  3 days will not cut it legally in my opinion.

[EDIT - it seems while I was typing this more info came out suggesting they will allow refunds but boy . . . the number of apparent policy changes and edits in the first day of this is really bad communications.  Considering the painstaking detail they spent on other aspects I expected a better rollout of this info.  Makes it seems like they're making this up as they go along.  But I agree with the others that allowing refunds for remaining periods on a pass is a perfectly acceptable option for those who don't want to deal with the restrictions.  I was fine - not happy but understood - with everything up until the 3 day restriction which turns my trips into a gamble.  ]


----------



## FinallyFL

PrincessV said:


> I am so confused. If anyone would like to help me figure this out, I'll be very appreciative!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but I renewed in Jan. for a Mar. expiration. So I already paid 3 months of payments before they stopped payments in April, for a pass that didn't start until parks were closed in Mar. $150ish for a pass that hasn't been able to be used at all. So if I want to cancel, they'll refund my July payment, but not the 3 payments already made? For an AP I couldn't use because parks were closed???


That's how I read it. Hopefully we're wrong.


----------



## bloomcruisers

yulilin3 said:


> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 407 939 7277


Thank you!

Though it appears that the refund option will be available to everyone based on what you just posted. Do you read it that way?


----------



## FinallyFL

bloomcruisers said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Though it appears that the refund option will be available to everyone based on what you just posted. Do you read it that way?


That's how I read it too.


----------



## JayMunOne

bloomcruisers said:


> I know the info is probably been posted here but could someone please list the most direct phone number and email address that an AP holder should use to try and cancel and request a refund for the duration of my pass rather than just closure period.
> 
> I just activated in February for a 7 night trip. Then had a late March and an early May trip cancelled. I am not a local AP so being able to only reserve 2 or 3 park days for a trip is useless to me for the remainder of the 10 months of my pass.


Need this also.  Thank you in advance.  I know there's some VIPassholder line.  I need to consider getting the remainder of my pass refunded.  It's like 79% of the pass, from March 16-December 28.  I'll send all that money to Turkey Lake Road.


----------



## Devil13

So, help me understand... If I bought a 7 day pass with no hopping, I would be extended until September of 2021 but if I had a Platinum AP and it expired in June, I would lose my parhopping and that would expire in September 2020?

Doesn't seem right.


----------



## shoreward

yulilin3 said:


> Updates on the AP Page
> 
> *Reopening Policy Options*
> 
> As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.
> *If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
> *If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options include:*
> 
> You will receive an additional one month extension to your pass (unless you choose the alternative option below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020. Please note that monthly payments are scheduled to resume with park opening on July 11, 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the additional month extension, Passholders on the monthly payment plan may choose to cancel their annual pass and waive their monthly payments due after August 11, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded for those that select this option and all future payments would be stopped.
> *We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*


This is getting sooo confusing.


----------



## JayMunOne

shoreward said:


> This is getting sooo confusing.


Sounds like these are the options for an Annual Passholder.

1. Take it on the chin, closure period added to pass, get a one month extension.
2. Take it on the chin, closure period refunded, get a one month extension.
3. Get all your money back for remainder of pass.

At least that's the way I'm reading all of it.  I think that gives Disney adequate legal cover.


----------



## staceyj2

Ohiodisneyguy said:


> This may have been discussed but I haven't seen it. Anyone know if you make a park res. can you leave that park for a break and then return to that same park later? Thanks


I was told on chat that you can return to the same park, just no hopping. We will see if that information proves to be correct.


----------



## kylenne

elle101me said:


> I’m trying to find if this has been clarified but I’m not having any luck. Is everyone with an on-site stay and tickets booked thru September 2021 going to be trying for park reservations on Monday morning?



I have a CL split stay booked for 5/22/21 - 6/4/21 GF & Poly, I am going to see if it will let me reserve parks on Monday. That is a 14 day trip so we'll see if I can get a park every day.


----------



## jdd

cadd10 said:


> In the app, our Platinum Passes extended 117 days.  On the website, they extended by a day?!?  And I had called before to request a refund.


Thank you for posting this - I never thought to check the app.  But that's what I have too - on the app mine expires on 4/15/2021 (reflecting the 117 day extension).  So just something glitchy somewhere...  Oh, and I did not request a refund, so I don't think it's because of that.


----------



## Takket

yulilin3 said:


> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.



That doesn't make any sense........ my pass expired in april originally, and as such (I counted, i lost 22 days), if the park opens on July 11th my pass should expire sometime around start of August. So how am i supposed to renew if they aren't even gonig to "populate" the extension until October???


----------



## itstrue56

JayMunOne said:


> Sounds like these are the options for an Annual Passholder.
> 
> 1. Take it on the chin, closure period added to pass, get a one month extension.
> 2. Take it on the chin, closure period refunded, get a one month extension.
> 3. Get all your money back for remainder of pass.
> 
> At least that's the way I'm reading all of it.  I think that gives Disney adequate legal cover.


 
I'm going for option 3.


----------



## dnw25

I am beyond.   AND so confused.  Ironically drafting GS an extremely lengthy email about out of state platinum AP and RO resort situations for remainder of year. 

Honestly, now I want to walk from it all for a year or two.  Don't even want to attempt to figure this out.  But I'll ask...

I have two weeks in August and another in week December, all on site.  More than 14 days obviously.  based on what we've all read and how we are interpreting this.  I will likely get the August trip covered with park passes but then won't be able to reserve most of the December trip???

I'm cursing.  loudly.


----------



## 1lilspark

So I’m trying to figure this out....
How many days ahead can you book resort days (I assumed 60+ like fastpass were but seeing a post about how on 6/28 when 2021 packages open you can reserve parks I’m confused)

also APs can have 2 park reservations offsite or up to 14 days onsite
We’re doing a staycation in November so if we made 3-4 park reservations would we be blocked from any visits July-Nov?


----------



## osufeth24

Still on hold.

I want to figure out exactly what's going on with my pass.  I was on monthly payment, was set to expire Apr26 (local AP Gold).  So it's about a month and a week.  I'm pretty sure my last payment went through before they paused it(i don't know if they charge a month ahead or previous).  So if they can just add the 5 weeks on, I'll take that and be done.  But I want this done now so I can reserve for preview and possibly one park day next week


----------



## Duck143

Devil13 said:


> So, help me understand... If I bought a 7 day pass with no hopping, I would be extended until September of 2021 but if I had a Platinum AP and it expired in June, I would lose my parhopping and that would expire in September 2020?
> 
> Doesn't seem right.


Yup.  That pretty much sums it up.  We're platinum passholders $$$ and my parents bought 8 day PH.  Their tickets are now valid until 9/2021 and mine expire the first day of school!!


----------



## jdd

DavidNYC said:


> Telling some AP holders you can only book 2 days at a time basically means for a subset of holders that they're annual pass is basically worthless.  For those that travel any distance or incur any cost to get to Disney, no one is going to gamble to travel and hope they get in.  Or - they may find that by the time their two days arrive, they can't get any further reservations that work.



So, the way I'm reading the notice on the website, a passholder with a resort reservation can make reservations for their entire length of stay.  I realize not all AP holders stay onsite, but at least that's something for people that travel a distance.  Of course, it depends on the park having capacity, but you'll know that before the trip (I guess if you have a trip coming up really soon it might be tight though).  Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Duck143

Takket said:


> That doesn't make any sense........ my pass expired in april originally, and as such (I counted, i lost 22 days), if the park opens on July 11th my pass should expire sometime around start of August. So how am i supposed to renew if they aren't even gonig to "populate" the extension until October???


So when are we going to get this extension?  All in October, November???  One month for use when?


----------



## Duck143

jdd said:


> So, the way I'm reading the notice on the website, a passholder with a resort reservation can make reservations for their entire length of stay.  I realize not all AP holders stay onsite, but at least that's something for people that travel a distance.  Of course, it depends on the park having capacity, but you'll know that before the trip (I guess if you have a trip coming up really soon it might be tight though).  Please correct me if I'm wrong!


Except you can't make or revise any stay before the booking date opens next week.


----------



## soniam

jdd said:


> So, the way I'm reading the notice on the website, a passholder with a resort reservation can make reservations for their entire length of stay.  I realize not all AP holders stay onsite, but at least that's something for people that travel a distance.  Of course, it depends on the park having capacity, but you'll know that before the trip (I guess if you have a trip coming up really soon it might be tight though).  Please correct me if I'm wrong!



That's how I read it. I think that's what @yulilin3 was told by a manager too.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

My Platinum Pass got extended today:
was to expire 10/28/20 now expires 2/22/21.


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

KristinU said:


> heck, has anyone with resort stays coming up been contacted yet aside from going out and finding it on DPB or MDE?


I received an email.  I have a July trip, September trip,and December trip all onsite with Platinum AP


----------



## osufeth24

At least Into the Unknown is now playing on the hold line. so that's nice at least


----------



## jdd

Duck143 said:


> Except you can't make or revise any stay before the booking date opens next week.


I see what you're saying - if you don't have an existing resort reservation, you'll only be able to book 3 days next week, until you're able to make your resort booking?  But if you have an existing reservation for 7 days, you can book parks for all 7 days (assuming those parks don't fill up first).  Definitely benefits anyone who has a trip already planned.


----------



## mrsap

I’m wondering - if you have a Resort Reservation and AP, can you only book 14 days total for the year?? Or up to 14 days PER resort reservation?


----------



## soniam

mrsap said:


> I’m wondering - if you have a Resort Reservation and AP, can you only book 14 days total for the year?? Or up to 14 days PER resort reservation trip?



Crud! It might be 14 days total! I think the old FP rule was 14 days total in a 60 day period! Crud!


----------



## PrincessV

dnw25 said:


> I am beyond.   AND so confused.  Ironically drafting GS an extremely lengthy email about out of state platinum AP and RO resort situations for remainder of year.
> 
> Honestly, now I want to walk from it all for a year or two.


I'm right there with you. Done. Over it. Need a break. Just want my money back that they've been holding since January.


----------



## DavidNYC

jdd said:


> So, the way I'm reading the notice on the website, a passholder with a resort reservation can make reservations for their entire length of stay.  I realize not all AP holders stay onsite, but at least that's something for people that travel a distance.  Of course, it depends on the park having capacity, but you'll know that before the trip (I guess if you have a trip coming up really soon it might be tight though).  Please correct me if I'm wrong!



That is how i read it as well but not an option I choose to take.  I also just edited my post as it appears that while I was writing it more info came out saying AP could request refund for full remaining period - not just closure period.  Just got off phone with AP Services and while they're getting info nearly the same time we are - that was her understanding as well.


----------



## JayMunOne

Here's another way to look at this, through all the BS.

Disney Shanghai is extending the suspension of time for their annual passes through the entire park reservation system period, which we do not know how long that will be.

Based on initial information, it looks like Walt Disney World is anticipating this park reservation system period to last, AT LEAST, until September 2021.  That's 14 months from the date of opening.  So, rather than giving all passholders 14 months, they are offering one month to stay.

So passholders need to decide if it is worth the risk.  Best case scenario, COVID calms down, Disney loses the system by this fall, and all things are well, except for those planning on using the system before then.  Worst case scenario, the extra month is useless because COVID remains and park reservations have hit capacity daily.

No one knows.  Disney is asking you to risk it and offering a month as a carrot.  They have decided to allow refunds to cover their a$$e$, as they should.  It seems like a no-brainer for those who live in the Orlando area.  For those like me, out of state and require to plan trips months in advance, it's an awful decision to have to make.  I don't honestly know what to do.  Maybe take the whole refund and spend it all at Universal?  I can't see myself eating it and taking the risk that I can get in the day of at any WDW park.  Also, are they going to hold people to the days they book or is this like fastpass and dining reservations where you can last minute switch?


----------



## CanadaDisney05

mrsap said:


> I’m wondering - if you have a Resort Reservation and AP, can you only book 14 days total for the year?? Or up to 14 days PER resort reservation?


I don't know where this 14 day rule is coming from, but it keeps coming up.




> All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to 3 days at a time, o*r Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay*. All reservations are subject to availability and applicable pass blockout dates.


 - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/experience-updates/annual-passes/

To me, this clearly states that you should be able to book park reservations for the entire length of stay.  Nothing about a 14 day limit.


----------



## mrsap

CanadaDisney05 said:


> I don't know where this 14 day rule is coming from, but it keeps coming up.
> 
> 
> - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/experience-updates/annual-passes/
> 
> To me, this clearly states that you should be able to book park reservations for the entire length of stay.  Nothing about a 14 day limit.



https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


----------



## taylordemon

Does anyone know if Disney Springs hotels are the "other select hotel reservations" that can reserve park days starting on the 22nd? Would like to be able to book more than 3 days for our stay in August, staying at doubletree Disney Springs.


----------



## Devil13

Duck143 said:


> Yup.  That pretty much sums it up.  We're platinum passholders $$$ and my parents bought 8 day PH.  Their tickets are now valid until 9/2021 and mine expire the first day of school!!



If it stays like this I'll be extremely angry.


----------



## CanadaDisney05

mrsap said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


I don't know anymore than anyone else, but I'm more inclined to believe the official site than blogmickey (fwiw, I've never heard of this site before).


----------



## mrsap

Devil13 said:


> If it stays like this I'll be extremely angry.



I think you're just still angry about 1994!!


----------



## JayMunOne

JayMunOne said:


> Sounds like these are the options for an Annual Passholder.
> 
> 1. Take it on the chin, closure period added to pass, get a one month extension.
> 2. Take it on the chin, closure period refunded, get a one month extension.
> 3. Get all your money back for remainder of pass.
> 
> At least that's the way I'm reading all of it.  I think that gives Disney adequate legal cover.


Maybe Disney should add a fourth option.  Freeze the AP until September 2021, or whenever the park reservation period ends.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Interesting. My AP now expires at the end of January 2021 (was extended by 117 days today). 

Based on the current facts, I should be able to reserve park days on Monday for my August 2020 trip. However, I won't be able to reserve park days for my February 2021 trip until October 2020, when they add the extra month on. 

Or will they allow inactive APs to reserve park days? I have an unused AP voucher in my account.

My head hurts... 

Oh, and I haven't received a single email from Disney.

Thank goodness for Disboards <3


----------



## yulilin3

mrsap said:


> I’m wondering - if you have a Resort Reservation and AP, can you only book 14 days total for the year?? Or up to 14 days PER resort reservation?





soniam said:


> Crud! It might be 14 days total! I think the old FP rule was 14 days total in a 60 day period! Crud!


now you two are confusing me
If you have a resort reservation that extends weeks you can book up to 14 days during that particular resort reservation. You know like most people from the UK come for 14 days, if they had AP they could book all 14 days in advance because they have a resort reservation
If you don't have an on site resort reservation you can only hold 3 reservation days at a time


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> Maybe Disney should add a fourth option.  Freeze the AP until September 2021, or whenever the park reservation period ends.


I know you're frustrated but we are trying to navigate with what has been officially stated. Bringing up how this is messed up is not helping anyone and I would like to ask to please post only questions or comments on the existing system.


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> now you two are confusing me
> If you have a resort reservation that extends weeks you can book up to 14 days during that particular resort reservation. You know like most people from the UK come for 14 days, if they had AP they could book all 14 days in advance because they have a resort reservation
> If you don't have an on site resort reservation you can only hold 3 reservation days at a time



Sorry!!!!  I was trying to just simplify... we have a 14 day trip this summer and then 9 day trip this fall (resort reservation and AP’s). Will I only have 14 days TOTAL over the two trips to go into the parks or up to 14 PER reservation?


----------



## yulilin3

mrsap said:


> Sorry!!!!  I was trying to just simplify... we have a 14 day trip this summer and then 9 day trip this fall (resort reservation and AP’s). Will I only have 14 days TOTAL over the two trips to go into the parks or up to 14 PER reservation?


ah I see. From what the CM on the phone told me  she said you'll be able to book reservations for your entire stay up to 14 days per stay. Now I don't know what the rules were before with fp and stays so can't comment on that


----------



## CanadaDisney05

mrsap said:


> Sorry!!!!  I was trying to just simplify... we have a 14 day trip this summer and then 9 day trip this fall (resort reservation and AP’s). Will I only have 14 days TOTAL over the two trips to go into the parks or up to 14 PER reservation?


Are these reservations on or offsite?  If they are onsite, according to disneyworld.com, you would get access to reservations for your entire length of stay.  So 14 days + 9 days.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A



Thanks for this Yullin3 ! Been sifting thru so much info today!
Starting to get delusional! Did I see another thread/post about NEW reservations for 2021 being available for booking soon (maybe on the rumors board? Or is this the one? ) 
And this looks to be the end of room only reservations, if I'm reading correctly - wanted to TRY and make a room reservation for July 2021 at ASMovies, and got all giddy when I saw a post about new reservations but might have been this one - if there was another post, can someone post a link ? 
TIA !


----------



## osufeth24

great, the music is repeating now


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> ah I see. From what the CM on the phone told me  she said you'll be able to book reservations for your entire stay up to 14 days per stay. Now I don't know what the rules were before with fp and stays so can't comment on that


Do you know if the system will apply to the water parks as well?


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks for this Yullin3 ! Been sifting thru so much info today!
> Starting to get delusional! Did I see another thread/post about NEW reservations for 2021 being available for booking soon (maybe on the rumors board? Or is this the one? )
> And this looks to be the end of room only reservations, if I'm reading correctly - wanted to TRY and make a room reservation for July 2021 at ASMovies, and got all giddy when I saw a post about new reservations but might have been this one - if there was another post, can someone post a link ?
> TIA !


its on the link
*
Want to Book a New Vacation?*
By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.

Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> Do you know if the system will apply to the water parks as well?


water parks will probably be closed. not sure why they haven't come out with that announcement


----------



## JETSDAD

I've been trying to get an answer regarding our current AP situation (I called the AP line once and the answer was 'I don't know').  Hoping someone else may have gotten a better answer though I do know that the answer may be just that right now.

DVC Gold AP renewed in December so issued an AP voucher.  We had a trip planned for April at which point we would have activated the AP (trip obviously did not happen).  Right now it still shows as Dec 31, 2030 for expiry on the voucher though the 1 year mark would be in December.  Will we get an extension on our AP?  Will that only happen once we have a chance to activate the AP (have a Sept trip).  We planned a January trip figuring the AP would be extended to cover that. Just hoping that we don't activate it only to have it stuck with a Dec 2020 expiry date.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> its on the link
> 
> *Want to Book a New Vacation?*
> By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.
> 
> Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.



Thanks so much !


----------



## Devil13

mrsap said:


> I think you're just still angry about 1994!!



'95 - '00 - '03 

Those made up for it


----------



## 1lilspark

I’m just trying to figure out as a local (hour away)

If I book 3-4 days for a November stay would I still be able to book 3 days at a time for day trips before November And/or for a potential on site January stay (pending room only availability on Jan 28th?)

I


----------



## DavidNYC

JayMunOne said:


> Here's another way to look at this, through all the BS.
> 
> Disney Shanghai is extending the suspension of time for their annual passes through the entire park reservation system period, which we do not know how long that will be.
> 
> Based on initial information, it looks like Walt Disney World is anticipating this park reservation system period to last, AT LEAST, until September 2021.  That's 14 months from the date of opening.  So, rather than giving all passholders 14 months, they are offering one month to stay.
> 
> So passholders need to decide if it is worth the risk.  Best case scenario, COVID calms down, Disney loses the system by this fall, and all things are well, except for those planning on using the system before then.  Worst case scenario, the extra month is useless because COVID remains and park reservations have hit capacity daily.
> 
> No one knows.  Disney is asking you to risk it and offering a month as a carrot.  They have decided to allow refunds to cover their a$$e$, as they should.  It seems like a no-brainer for those who live in the Orlando area.  For those like me, out of state and require to plan trips months in advance, it's an awful decision to have to make.  I don't honestly know what to do.  Maybe take the whole refund and spend it all at Universal?  I can't see myself eating it and taking the risk that I can get in the day of at any WDW park.  Also, are they going to hold people to the days they book or is this like fastpass and dining reservations where you can last minute switch?



I think it depends on your situation.  For us - we'd get 8 months refunded and with the restrictions would likely not be able to take more than 1 more trip.  Probably worth taking the refund and applying it towards new passes.  Had we had more guarantee on park access, it would be harder but the 3-day limit with no park hopping clinched the refund unless that changes before I have to commit to a decision.


----------



## DavidNYC

1lilspark said:


> I’m just trying to figure out as a local (hour away)
> 
> If I book 3-4 days for a November stay would I still be able to book 3 days at a time for day trips before November And/or for a potential on site January stay (pending room only availability on Jan 28th?)
> 
> I


The way I read it - no.  Once you have 3 days booked for whenever, you have use one of those days before you can book another on a rolling basis.  Basically is the same as the 7-day offsite FP rule.  The question of course would be IF days do not sell out - will there come a point they will allow add'l bookings from people who already have 3.  I'd expect with reduced capacity, they'll want to ensure they're at the maximum of what they're permitted.


----------



## osufeth24

Just got off the phone.

I guess since I was on the montly plan I was supposed to call sometime earlier like in March to select one of the two options.

Maybe I would have if your wording wasn't so darn confusing about what was happening.


----------



## reliev

JETSDAD said:


> I've been trying to get an answer regarding our current AP situation (I called the AP line once and the answer was 'I don't know').  Hoping someone else may have gotten a better answer though I do know that the answer may be just that right now.
> 
> DVC Gold AP renewed in December so issued an AP voucher.  We had a trip planned for April at which point we would have activated the AP (trip obviously did not happen).  Right now it still shows as Dec 31, 2030 for expiry on the voucher though the 1 year mark would be in December.  Will we get an extension on our AP?  Will that only happen once we have a chance to activate the AP (have a Sept trip).  We planned a January trip figuring the AP would be extended to cover that. Just hoping that we don't activate it only to have it stuck with a Dec 2020 expiry date.


So I got a Google news alert on this another blog posted it looks like they will give partial refunds and or extensions for all pass holders. Doesnt say anything about water parks yet.


----------



## MissLiss279

So... now that an extra month will be added, will that be the new expiration date of the AP?
I had not planned to take the partial refund because the added time for park closure would ensure that my renewed pass would cover my next two trips. However, if I can get a partial refund for the closure and then get the added month (with new expiration date) that would cover my next two trips (January and April). My current pass (with old expiration date) is about 2 weeks shy of what I need for planned trips.


----------



## reliev

*For Annual Passholders that have paid in full*, your options are:


*Receive a one-month extension to your pass.* The additional month will be automatically processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
Or, choose to *cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund*.



Passholder Reopening Screenshot
*For Annual Passholders on the monthly payment plan*, your options are:


*Receive a one-month extension to your pass*. The additional month will be automatically processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020. Monthly payments will resume on July 11th.
Or, choose to *cancel your annual pass and waive your monthly payments due after August 11th*. Any payments made between July 11th and August 11th will be retroactively refunded and all future payments will be stopped.


----------



## dwight16

If I have an AP and a resort reservation end of August can I make a park reservation for each day of my resort reservation? I have only seen if you have a day ticket for how many reservations you can make.
Thanks for the answers!!


----------



## osufeth24

reliev said:


> they changed it 5 minutes ago.. they will give refunds.



I don't get one because it was final payment already made, can only request extension

Which makes me wonder why the heck I had to still call to request the extension.  Makes no sense

So now I guess I better hope it shows back up on my MDE before all the signups begin


----------



## reliev

I just posted the screenshot you can get a refund it says. Im going to wait a few days I still haven't got my payment back from march.


----------



## Grumpy92

osufeth24 said:


> same.  Universal has really opened my eyes on how much better they treat APs


We figured that out years ago.  You definitely get more bang for your buck there and they really treat their APH's as special. They are constantly doing something unique for us.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm going to call again tomorrow to see if I'll be able to signup still


----------



## Mango7100

We actually called two nights ago to get a refund on our AP since we wouldn’t be going during the original 4 month extension. Our passes expire end of August. The CM took our refund request and said someone would call us back...haven’t heard anything g yet. I wonder if they knew changes were coming? So am I correct in understanding that I may get a refund on the entire unused portion of the AP and not just the portion affected by closure?


----------



## reliev

dwight16 said:


> If I have an AP and a resort reservation end of August can I make a park reservation for each day of my resort reservation? I have only seen if you have a day ticket for how many reservations you can make.
> Thanks for the answers!!


nothing has been said regarding this but Id imagine if you are lucky you can I wouldn't count on it. There was a video Pete posted that said that even if you are in the process of booking it (like SW ride) and you don't get it too bad you are out of the reservation. At least that's the way I understand it also.


----------



## osufeth24

The person I talked to was most definitely not having a magical day


----------



## PrincessV

I already had a lengthy back and forth email convo going with wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com from early May when I first asked for cancellation, so I replied to that trying to get clarification on what I can do. Think there's any point in sitting on hold with VIP now, or just let that email marinate a few days?


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> now you two are confusing me
> If you have a resort reservation that extends weeks you can book up to 14 days during that particular resort reservation. You know like most people from the UK come for 14 days, if they had AP they could book all 14 days in advance because they have a resort reservation
> If you don't have an on site resort reservation you can only hold 3 reservation days at a time


What I'm wondering is what about people who want to do both?  Can I have 3 days for an offsite visit in August AND my 8 days of my onsite visit in December???  I guess I'll try to call next week.


----------



## davidl81

Maybe it's just me but I think its about the best Disney can be expected to do right now.  You have the option to get a refund on your pass retroactive to the date of park closures or you can use the pass as is and get one extra month.  Maybe they could have been more generous than one month, but IDK some people would not be happy unless it was for one year etc.  

The only three days at a time does kinda suck, but until Disney gets a feel for how many people are actually going to make reservations its not a bad move.  We all know people on here who book ADR's 180 days out that they are not sure they are going to use, but they want to have the option.  People who walk DVC reservations which lock up rooms for a few days that they do not intend on using.  We have to be honest and know that is Disney allowed APs to book 30 days (or what ever number) at a time a bunch of people would just book days and then not go or cancel them later.


----------



## mrsap

CanadaDisney05 said:


> Are these reservations on or offsite?  If they are onsite, according to disneyworld.com, you would get access to reservations for your entire length of stay.  So 14 days + 9 days.



Thank you!!!!! 



yulilin3 said:


> ah I see. From what the CM on the phone told me  she said you'll be able to book reservations for your entire stay up to 14 days per stay. Now I don't know what the rules were before with fp and stays so can't comment on that



Thank you for your response!!  I’m hoping I can make reservations for each day for both trips - otherwise, I’ll just cancel one of the summer weeks.


----------



## georgina

MissLiss279 said:


> So... now that an extra month will be added, will that be the new expiration date of the AP?
> I had not planned to take the partial refund because the added time for park closure would ensure that my renewed pass would cover my next two trips. However, if I can get a partial refund for the closure and then get the added month (with new expiration date) that would cover my next two trips (January and April). My current pass (with old expiration date) is about 2 weeks shy of what I need for planned trips.


Kind of my question too, but my pass originally expires early in October and I have a trip later in October. A 1 month extension would cover it, but if I take the partial refund and they don't extend it until October I may not be able to make park reservations.


----------



## FinallyFL

PrincessV said:


> I already had a lengthy back and forth email convo going with wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com from early May when I first asked for cancellation, so I replied to that trying to get clarification on what I can do. Think there's any point in sitting on hold with VIP now, or just let that email marinate a few days?


If you're not in a time crunch I'd wait until they send out the information in early July. I'm hoping we can select our change via MDE and be told what the refund amount is prior to finalizing our selection.


----------



## RangerPooh

l called a month ago to request the refund to our paid in full Platinum Plus passes. Instead, they were extended. I'm now on hold to get this corrected. We already canceled our winter trip and don't need them extended.


----------



## dnw25

Mango7100 said:


> We actually called two nights ago to get a refund on our AP since we wouldn’t be going during the original 4 month extension. Our passes expire end of August. The CM took our refund request and said someone would call us back...haven’t heard anything g yet. I wonder if they knew changes were coming? So am I correct in understanding that I may get a refund on the entire unused portion of the AP and not just the portion affected by closure?


certainly seems like.  Ours were good from November 30 - mid march so we should get 8 months refunded.   

screwed on our airfare though......


----------



## davidl81

georgina said:


> Kind of my question too, but my pass originally expires early in October and I have a trip later in October. A 1 month extension would cover it, but if I take the partial refund and they don't extend it until October I may not be able to make park reservations.


If you take the partial refund you will get no extension.  Your AP will become void as of the day the parks closed in March and your refund will be from that day till your AP expiration date.


----------



## PrincessV

FinallyFL said:


> If you're not in a time crunch I'd wait until they send out the information in early July. I'm hoping we can select our change via MDE and be told what the refund amount is prior to finalizing our selection.


Problem is that my situation doesn't fit neatly into their options. They already took 3 months of payments before my AP actually started, so to cancel I need those payments, back, in addition to canceling future payments. I will never, ever renew anything early again! But I'm already sick of the music, so I think I;m done with the phone lol!


----------



## FinallyFL

PrincessV said:


> Problem is that my situation doesn't fit neatly into their options. They already took 3 months of payments before my AP actually started, so to cancel I need those payments, back, in addition to canceling future payments. I will never, ever renew anything early again! But I'm already sick of the music, so I think I;m done with the phone lol!


Same here, which is why I want to be told the refund amount before I cancel. Not that I don't trust Disney


----------



## JayMunOne

davidl81 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I think its about the best Disney can be expected to do right now.  You have the option to get a refund on your pass retroactive to the date of park closures or you can use the pass as is and get one extra month.  Maybe they could have been more generous than one month, but IDK some people would not be happy unless it was for one year etc.
> 
> The only three days at a time does kinda suck, but until Disney gets a feel for how many people are actually going to make reservations its not a bad move.  We all know people on here who book ADR's 180 days out that they are not sure they are going to use, but they want to have the option.  People who walk DVC reservations which lock up rooms for a few days that they do not intend on using.  We have to be honest and know that is Disney allowed APs to book 30 days (or what ever number) at a time a bunch of people would just book days and then not go or cancel them later.


I think Disney is also allowing a hybrid, get a refund (instead of extension) on the closure, and keep the pass with the extra month after your original expiration date.  I'm not positive but I think that makes sense since they already offered the refund on the closure period.  I might actually take this option depending upon my conversations with my son on Sunday.


----------



## reliev

PrincessV said:


> I already had a lengthy back and forth email convo going with wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com from early May when I first asked for cancellation, so I replied to that trying to get clarification on what I can do. Think there's any point in sitting on hold with VIP now, or just let that email marinate a few days?


I'm going to wait a few days myself. I am probably going to take the extension but it seems sometimes us dis fans know things before the call center people do.


----------



## georgina

davidl81 said:


> If you take the partial refund you will get no extension.  Your AP will become void as of the day the parks closed in March and your refund will be from that day till your AP expiration date.


No, you are talking about a total refund of the remaining park days. I was talking about this, partial refund for the closed days with a possible 1 month extension, as several people have been discussing, as opposed to the 4 month extension - It is still very confusing, who will get 1 month.

"As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period"


----------



## davidl81

JayMunOne said:


> I think Disney is also allowing a hybrid, get a refund (instead of extension) on the closure, and keep the pass with the extra month after your original expiration date.


I read it as you can cancel your passe and get a refund from the day the parks closed till the day of your expiration.  Once you call to cancel though you are done, you do not have a pass any more.  The one month is just a little something to keep people from canceling, although it's not much.  I may be wrong in this though.  Maybe they are allowing a refund for just the closed days, but if you take that refund you do not get the extra month.  IDK

We are just going to keep ours with the four month plus one month extension.  Ours were going to expire in June anyway so we would have only gotten a three month partial refund.  We are going in July, and now with this one month extension I may take just the kids for a long weekend in November right before our passes expire since their grandparents will be there at that time anyway.


----------



## aviva5675

1/  why arent there page numbers to be able to go back and forth in the thread??

2/  What time on 6/22 can AP make park reservations?


----------



## Disneyhanna

dnw25 said:


> certainly seems like.  Ours were good from November 30 - mid march so we should get 8 months refunded.
> 
> screwed on our airfare though......


I activated my AP the same day! If they are giving prorated refunds starting from the park closures if we cancel our APs, that will be a great deal for me personally. I’d gladly take an 8 month refund if that becomes available, I have no idea when I will be there next and since I squeezed in two separate week-long trips in those four months, I think I will actually have come out ahead with a refund.


----------



## dnw25

FinallyFL said:


> If you're not in a time crunch I'd wait until they send out the information in early July. I'm hoping we can select our change via MDE and be told what the refund amount is prior to finalizing our selection.


sorry if posted somewhere but where did you July more information?  

so we have APs and 7 day park hoppers linked to us in MDE.  I'm thinking we could still reserve park for December and request a refund for AP.....then have flexibility to cancel December and not get taken for AP...

Does this make sense?  Wonder what the timeline will be to request refund.  I assume can reserve park days and still get a refund if cancel resorts later.


----------



## vikingdad

Sorry is this has been answered. My Platinum AP now shows expiration of 8/8. Confused about the extra month being visible in October 2020. Does that mean I will get an extra month later this fall?


----------



## yulilin3

aviva5675 said:


> 1/  why arent there page numbers to be able to go back and forth in the thread??
> 
> 2/  What time on 6/22 can AP make park reservations?


7am and there are page numbers, if you're on your phone maybe switch to landcape


----------



## Devil13

Disneyhanna said:


> I activated my AP the same day! If they are giving prorated refunds starting from the park closures if we cancel our APs, that will be a great deal for me personally. I’d gladly take an 8 month refund if that becomes available, I have no idea when I will be there next and since I squeezed in two separate week-long trips in those four months, I think I will actually have come out ahead with a refund.



Mine expire the end of November as well - I think I’m going this route too. The refund makes more sense.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm going to be constantly refreshing my MDE now to see if my pass reappears.  Apparently the person I spoke to put I want the extension, so we'll see


----------



## aviva5675

yulilin3 said:


> 7am and there are page numbers, if you're on your phone maybe switch to landcape




Thanks. Im on a Chromebook.  

I guess just so Im clear- I have a POFQressie for Aug 25.  I can make a park res for 8/25 and 8/26.  Then on 6/26 I can make some other number of reservations between now and Sept 2021??


----------



## reliev

osufeth24 said:


> I'm going to be constantly refreshing my MDE now to see if my pass reappears.  Apparently the person I spoke to put I want the extension, so we'll see


i think they are going threw manually for instance my wife got a 1-month refund for march mine and my kids didn't. But ours got extended and hers didn't (even though they all have the same expectation date).


----------



## yulilin3

aviva5675 said:


> Thanks. Im on a Chromebook.
> 
> I guess just so Im clear- I have a POFQressie for Aug 25.  I can make a park res for 8/25 and 8/26.  Then on 6/26 I can make some other number of reservations between now and Sept 2021??


right so Monday only people with a resort reservation can book for their length of stay then on the 26 ap without on site reservation can book up to 3 days at a time


----------



## DavidNYC

Has anyone heard anything about whether if I make reservations for September, I still retain the option to cancel those reservations and take the refund.  I would suspect so but will feel better when someone confirms that.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

It looks like they are just doing a Passholder preview for MK and AK. Anyone hear about Epcot or HS having one?


----------



## reliev

DisneyMommy77 said:


> It looks like they are just doing a Passholder preview for MK and AK. Anyone here about Epcot or HS having one?


based on the dates I don't think so. But I would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyMommy77 said:


> It looks like they are just doing a Passholder preview for MK and AK. Anyone here about Epcot or HS having one?


no DHS or EP, they have CM previews for those 2 parks on the 13th and 14th


----------



## FinallyFL

dnw25 said:


> sorry if posted somewhere but where did you July more information?
> 
> so we have APs and 7 day park hoppers linked to us in MDE.  I'm thinking we could still reserve park for December and request a refund for AP.....then have flexibility to cancel December and not get taken for AP...
> 
> Does this make sense?  Wonder what the timeline will be to request refund.  I assume can reserve park days and still get a refund if cancel resorts later.


Post #1033


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

vikingdad said:


> Sorry is this has been answered. My Platinum AP now shows expiration of 8/8. Confused about the extra month being visible in October 2020. Does that mean I will get an extra month later this fall?


That is how I am reading it. They are giving an extra month of extensions to make up for no park hopping, limited days you can reserve at once, etc.


----------



## 1lilspark

DavidNYC said:


> The way I read it - no.  Once you have 3 days booked for whenever, you have use one of those days before you can book another on a rolling basis.  Basically is the same as the 7-day offsite FP rule.  The question of course would be IF days do not sell out - will there come a point they will allow add'l bookings from people who already have 3.  I'd expect with reduced capacity, they'll want to ensure they're at the maximum of what they're permitted.


I’m an hour away local
Another blog clarified that if Monday I booked 3-4 days for the resort stay I had planned for November (W&D weekend)  that’s it and I’d be locked out of booking any offsite day trips prior to November (and I wouldn’t be able to book for marathon weekend in Jan until November)

with the status of the race in flux in general at present we are going to hold off on booking for our November trip and hope for the best (and I may just stay offsite for January if there is no value)


----------



## evilqueenmindy

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> That is how I am reading it. They are giving an extra month of extensions to make up for no park hopping, limited days you can reserve at once, etc.


Don’t forget we are also getting a magnet.


----------



## ClapYourHands

KristinU said:


> ...heck, has anyone with resort stays coming up been contacted yet aside from going out and finding it on DPB or MDE? ETA: I know I haven't received anything and neither has my mom.


Raises hand over here

I actually found this thread because I got an email telling me that I can reserve my days starting on 6/22, and I wanted to see what Dis-ers were saying about it.

ETA - never mind.  I did get an email, but I don't have an AP.  I don't know if that changes things.


----------



## dnw25

FinallyFL said:


> Post #1033


Thanks

Can't tell from the copy and paste/format.

Does the July just apply monthly payment passholders or paid in full as well.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

1lilspark said:


> I’m an hour away local
> Another blog clarified that if Monday I booked 3-4 days for the resort stay I had planned for November (W&D weekend)  that’s it and I’d be locked out of booking any offsite day trips prior to November (and I wouldn’t be able to book for marathon weekend in Jan until November)
> 
> with the status of the race in flux in general at present we are going to hold off on booking for our November trip and hope for the best (and I may just stay offsite for January if there is no value)


See this does not seem right at ALL.  It should work like the rolling 7 days, which is independent from your resort reservation.  I would expect Disney to clarify this.


----------



## yulilin3

1lilspark said:


> I’m an hour away local
> Another blog clarified that if Monday I booked 3-4 days for the resort stay I had planned for November (W&D weekend)  that’s it and I’d be locked out of booking any offsite day trips prior to November (and I wouldn’t be able to book for marathon weekend in Jan until November)
> 
> with the status of the race in flux in general at present we are going to hold off on booking for our November trip and hope for the best (and I may just stay offsite for January if there is no value)


if that's the case that would truly be horrible.
On the bright side I just booked a SW park reservation for tomorrow, maybe that will be the availability at WDW


----------



## Mango7100

Devil13 said:


> Mine expire the end of November as well - I think I’m going this route too. The refund makes more sense.


We are going to take the refund as well.  We already used our pass for two 5 day trips and one 2 day. Getting a 5 1/2 month refund on 3 passes will pay for an entire pass for next year


----------



## Runnsally

davidl81 said:


> I read it as you can cancel your passe and get a refund from the day the parks closed till the day of your expiration.  Once you call to cancel though you are done, you do not have a pass any more.  The one month is just a little something to keep people from canceling, although it's not much.  I may be wrong in this though.  Maybe they are allowing a refund for just the closed days, but if you take that refund you do not get the extra month.  IDK
> 
> We are just going to keep ours with the four month plus one month extension.  Ours were going to expire in June anyway so we would have only gotten a three month partial refund.  We are going in July, and now with this one month extension I may take just the kids for a long weekend in November right before our passes expire since their grandparents will be there at that time anyway.


For APs paid in full, I think a partial refund is a refund for the time that both your AP was active AND the parks were closed.  So if your AP is set to expire 8/25 and you take the partial refund, you will receive a lump sum based on the type of pass you have taking into account black-out dates AND your pass will be active from 7/11 through 8/25. You do not get the one month extension. 

I doubt the alternative is true and the refund in the above example would extend from closure to 8/25.  Not sure why WDW would do that version unless they really want to reduce the number of potential guests.


----------



## 1lilspark

evilqueenmindy said:


> See this does not seem right at ALL.  It should work like the rolling 7 days, which is independent from your resort reservation.  I would expect Disney to clarify this.


That’s what I assumed would happen ... I’m just going with what another TA affiliated park blog said maybe I’ll just play around if you can edit/modify resort reservations and your not 100% locked 


yulilin3 said:


> if that's the case that would truly be horrible.
> On the bright side I just booked a SW park reservation for tomorrow, maybe that will be the availability at WDW


wishful thinking


----------



## TxMickeyLover

If I'm reading correctly, we will still get the extension, even if our passes expired in March? I think it was the 15th, but it was definitely after the parks had already closed. It's disappeared from MDE, so I can't see anything. Do I need to call or will they reappear on my account?


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Deleted


----------



## yulilin3

TxMickeyLover said:


> If I'm reading correctly, we will still get the extension, even if our passes expired in March? I think it was the 15th, but it was definitely after the parks had already closed. It's disappeared from MDE, so I can't see anything. Do I need to call or will they reappear on my account?


you will get the number of days your pass was active to the day the parks closed. And they have been coming back since Wednesday, no rhyme or reason when they appear back on MDE


----------



## osufeth24

TxMickeyLover said:


> If I'm reading correctly, we will still get the extension, even if our passes expired in March? I think it was the 15th, but it was definitely after the parks had already closed. It's disappeared from MDE, so I can't see anything. Do I need to call or will they reappear on my account?



Were you full paid or monthly payment


----------



## emmabelle

I just looked and our Platinum passes which originally were set to expire on 10/25/20 will now expire on 2/19/21.  I guess I’ll take the extension even though we had to cancel both our May and June trips. At least now I’m covered for our annual February trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got the AP general information email


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

evilqueenmindy said:


> Don’t forget we are also getting a magnet.



I thought the magnet was a joke. I just got the Passholder email. Haha!


----------



## osufeth24

Wonder if it's the orange bird magnet


----------



## TxMickeyLover

osufeth24 said:


> Were you full paid or monthly payment


Paid in full.


----------



## Runnsally

TxMickeyLover said:


> Paid in full.


you either get 3/115ths of a regular magnet or a magnet 30 times smaller than usual...your choice


----------



## HarvardAce

I quickly searched through this thread and didn't see an answer, but apologies if this has been asked and answered.  Our new expiration date for our APs is December.  In addition to trips this year, we also have a trip scheduled for February.  Our intention was to renew our APs instead of letting them expire and then starting a fresh clock in February, since we have no plans to take a trip the following Dec->Feb (we might as well save on the renewal price vs. the new price).  However, we can't renew until 60 days out from our AP expiring, which is in October.  Does that mean that we won't be able to make a park reservation until October, since we won't have valid tickets for our Feb trip until we renew our APs?  Is there any way around this?

This would also be true for our August trip, but we're doing DVC for that and won't be able to book that until September, and hopefully by next August this won't be a huge issue.

Edit:  I suppose another option would be to take the refund option on the APs (which would reset our APs back to right after this coming August trip), and then buy new APs to start in February.  How much of the APs are they refunding?  If that's more than the discount for a new AP, then that might make more sense.


----------



## Cliffside

Takket said:


> That doesn't make any sense........ my pass expired in april originally, and as such (I counted, i lost 22 days), if the park opens on July 11th my pass should expire sometime around start of August. So how am i supposed to renew if they aren't even gonig to "populate" the extension until October???


Yes very confused about October? my pass was originally going to expire at the end of April and now has a end of August extension. Definitely no extra month. We have a trip in September and it would be nice to have the extra month. I didn’t renew at the time because everything is so uncertain and DH does not have tickets.


----------



## yulilin3

HarvardAce said:


> I quickly searched through this thread and didn't see an answer, but apologies if this has been asked and answered.  Our new expiration date for our APs is December.  In addition to trips this year, we also have a trip scheduled for February.  Our intention was to renew our APs instead of letting them expire and then starting a fresh clock in February, since we have no plans to take a trip the following Dec->Feb (we might as well save on the renewal price vs. the new price).  However, we can't renew until 60 days out from our AP expiring, which is in October.  Does that mean that we won't be able to make a park reservation until October, since we won't have valid tickets for our Feb trip until we renew our APs?  Is there any way around this?
> 
> This would also be true for our August trip, but we're doing DVC for that and won't be able to book that until September, and hopefully by next August this won't be a huge issue.


correct. You need a valid ticket to make a reservation for each day


----------



## CJK

I've missed the last few pages, so please forgive me if this has been addressed. Based on what I've read so far, we can either decide to add another month to our AP's (to be done in October) OR get a partial refund. Is that correct? We're paid in full. Our current AP's were only good for 5 weeks before WDW closed. Do we get a refund for the 4 months the parks were closed? I'd rather just cancel the AP altogether.


----------



## lorenae

Cliffside said:


> Yes very confused about October? my pass was originally going to expire at the end of April and now has a end of August extension. Definitely no extra month. We have a trip in September and it would be nice to have the extra month. I didn’t renew at the time because everything is so uncertain and DH does not have tickets.



I just saw this in the new updated information, though:

*If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*

Y*ou will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.*
*Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.*
I don't want a one month extension- they'll have been closed 4 months and then only by reservation (and no park hopping).  

My expiration date of 12/4/20 did not change in MDE.   I canceled two trips, and two day trips during the closure.   

Where are people getting their passes extended, when my didn't extend at all?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

You can do that now, cancel the ap completely


----------



## DavidNYC

Runnsally said:


> For APs paid in full, I think a partial refund is a refund for the time that both your AP was active AND the parks were closed.  So if your AP is set to expire 8/25 and you take the partial refund, you will receive a lump sum based on the type of pass you have taking into account black-out dates AND your pass will be active from 7/11 through 8/25. You do not get the one month extension.
> 
> I doubt the alternative is true and the refund in the above example would extend from closure to 8/25.  Not sure why WDW would do that version unless they really want to reduce the number of potential guests.



That is not how it's stated on the website nor what was confirmed by Guest Services when I called.  If you want to cancel your pass - you get a refund from the day the parks closed through the expiration on your pass.


----------



## DavidNYC

lorenae said:


> I don't want a one month extension- they'll have been closed 4 months and then only by reservation (and no park hopping).



I don't think that's what it means.  I think if you accept the extension rather than a refund, they will add one month on top of the extension that you're entitled to - so you'd get 5 months extension instead of 4.


----------



## lorenae

DavidNYC said:


> I don't think that's what it means.  I think if you accept the extension rather than a refund, they will add one month on top of the extension that you're entitled to - so you'd get 5 months extension instead of 4.



I hope that's true, then- I'm planning a trip late April/early May if we can.   My pass would still be good for a portion of that (and I can move the trip up a few days).  But this isn't what it says.


----------



## 1lilspark

The one month to be added in October is in addition to the 4 months added for closure ...


----------



## JoJoGirl

Question about AP refunds.  Sorry if this has already been answered.

I purchased my AP though Sam’s Club, using a credit card.  If I opt for the refund, how will it be paid, given that Disney does not know my original form of payment?  Would they issue me a new gift card?

Though the refund is tempting, it would not do me much good if Disney “keeps” my actual money.


----------



## DavidNYC

lorenae said:


> I hope that's true, then- I'm planning a trip late April/early May if we can.   My pass would still be good for a portion of that (and I can move the trip up a few days).  But this isn't what it says.


It's exactly what it says.   Everyone is getting the 4 months extension now. Most have already rolled out.  So saying you get another month added in October is the only interpretation.  Otherwise it's nonsensical.


----------



## dizneefan13

DavidNYC said:


> I don't think that's what it means.  I think if you accept the extension rather than a refund, they will add one month on top of the extension that you're entitled to - so you'd get 5 months extension instead of 4.


My June 30 2020 expiration date is extended to Oct 24 2020 on MDE.
Is that the extension date without the extra 30 day add on?  This is so dang confusing!

Nevermind, I see that the extra add-on won't be added until October.


----------



## lorenae

DavidNYC said:


> It's exactly what it says.   Everyone is getting the 4 months extension now. Most have already rolled out.  So saying you get another month added in October is the only interpretation.  Otherwise it's nonsensical.



Thanks!   It doesn't say anything about a four month extension, so that's why I'm asking.
And my expiration date hasn't changed in MDE at all, while others say it has for them.   It's not clear at all.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> now you two are confusing me
> If you have a resort reservation that extends weeks you can book up to 14 days during that particular resort reservation. You know like most people from the UK come for 14 days, if they had AP they could book all 14 days in advance because they have a resort reservation
> If you don't have an on site resort reservation you can only hold 3 reservation days at a time





yulilin3 said:


> ah I see. From what the CM on the phone told me  she said you'll be able to book reservations for your entire stay up to 14 days per stay. Now I don't know what the rules were before with fp and stays so can't comment on that



Sorry to hype up more frenzy. I have read so much that I start to get confused. 14 days per onsite stay sounds correct and reasonable.


----------



## frannn

We have 13 park days (not including the travel days) and due to the AP extensions, both APs and 10 day PH. We will try to use the PH towards AP renewal upon arrival. Will we only be able to reserve a park for 10 days, or will we get 3 more days for our APs?


----------



## FSUSammy

I’m on hold right now. Thought I’d ask my question here while I wait. We have 3 passes, one gold and two silver. They all expire 9/5. The app shows no extension. We are on the monthly plan. Noticed they took out a payment on April and I got a refund of a different amount in May.

Am I entitled to any kind of extension? I’ve been holding off on calling them because I was hoping call times would calm down man was that a mistake lol

We have a resort reservation for 9/5 so we’d be able to reserve come Monday (I think) but I figured without an extension showing we won’t be able to pick for our entire stay so now I have no choice but to wait on the phone for someone to clue me in on what we can/can’t do


----------



## yulilin3

frannn said:


> We have 13 park days (not including the travel days) and due to the AP extensions, both APs and 10 day PH. We will try to use the PH towards AP renewal upon arrival. Will we only be able to reserve a park for 10 days, or will we get 3 more days for our APs?


merged you to the existing thread
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to 3 days at a time, or Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay. All reservations are subject to availability and applicable pass blockout dates.


----------



## yulilin3

FSUSammy said:


> I’m on hold right now. Thought I’d ask my question here while I wait. We have 3 passes, one gold and two silver. They all expire 9/5. The app shows no extension. We are on the monthly plan. Noticed they took out a payment on April and I got a refund of a different amount in May.
> 
> Am I entitled to any kind of extension? I’ve been holding off on calling them because I was hoping call times would calm down man was that a mistake lol
> 
> We have a resort reservation for 9/5 so we’d be able to reserve come Monday (I think) but I figured without an extension showing we won’t be able to pick for our entire stay so now I have no choice but to wait on the phone for someone to clue me in on what we can/can’t do


yes you should get an extension. The extensions have been coming along slowly with people still not seeing it in the system. You'll get 4 months extension plus the one month extension later in the Summer


----------



## FSUSammy

yulilin3 said:


> yes you should get an extension. The extensions have been coming along slowly with people still not seeing it in the system. You'll get 4 months extension plus the one month extension later in the Summer



thank you!!! Good to know.


----------



## FSUSammy

So after waiting over an hour and a half and being transferred two two different desks I was told I needed the monthly payment Passholder desk and they are closed and are only open Monday through Friday.

What desk do I need to be asking for in order to get extensions for those with monthly payments??


----------



## WannaGoDW

So I've had three phone calls to Disney agents tonight and gotten three different answers. We have vacations planned throughout the fall and only have resort reservations for two of them. The first agent told me that as annual passholders we could not make park reservations on 6/22 even if we had resort reservations (which we do). She also told me that annual passholders can make three reservations at a time on 6/26, log out and log back in with no limits on how many you can hold.
Reread the email which states that annual passholders with resort reservations can make park reservations for length of stay on 6/22. Called back. Second agent said that is true. She also told me that annual passholders who do not have resort reservations can only hold two park reservations at a time and you can not get another one until one is used -- similar to the fast pass system. Questioned her on this and she replied that is what she was told in a meeting this morning and I pointed out that the email I received this afternoon states three at a time.
Hung up and gave it some thought and called again. Third agent agreed that annual passholders with resort reservations can make park reservations on 6/22 for length of stay. She also said that passholders without resort reservations can make up to three days at a time on 6/26. She also said if you log out and log back in, you can make three more. She was not sure how many days you can actually have park reservations for (I questioned if the policy was similar to fastpasses where a passholder can only make seven days worth at a time.)
I know it's day one in a whole new world for Disney but this is crazy. Guess we will just have to wait until the 22nd!


----------



## theFoof

I appreciate the one month extension, I live about an hour away from the parks and was really considering just taking the refund because I don't typically plan my trips ahead and just pop over in the afternoon/evening so I wouldn't really be able to take advantage of my pass too much with the early closing times.

One alternative that I wish they would offer is just a freeze on the pass. My vision for what that would look like is an option with a pre-determined minimum amount of time where you cannot use your pass until things will likely look more normal (maybe 3 months, maybe 6) and then after that time has elapsed your pass starts counting down the days you had remaining after its next use. This would only be beneficial to Disney if they think there will be capacity issues in the meantime but in that case it would keep people out of the parks for awhile without having to issue refunds or actual time extensions on the pass. It would also be "fair" to passholders in the sense that they get the same product they paid for, for the same amount of time that was expected.


----------



## yulilin3

WannaGoDW said:


> So I've had three phone calls to Disney agents tonight and gotten three different answers. We have vacations planned throughout the fall and only have resort reservations for two of them. The first agent told me that as annual passholders we could not make park reservations on 6/22 even if we had resort reservations (which we do). She also told me that annual passholders can make three reservations at a time on 6/26, log out and log back in with no limits on how many you can hold.
> Reread the email which states that annual passholders with resort reservations can make park reservations for length of stay on 6/22. Called back. Second agent said that is true. She also told me that annual passholders who do not have resort reservations can only hold two park reservations at a time and you can not get another one until one is used -- similar to the fast pass system. Questioned her on this and she replied that is what she was told in a meeting this morning and I pointed out that the email I received this afternoon states three at a time.
> Hung up and gave it some thought and called again. Third agent agreed that annual passholders with resort reservations can make park reservations on 6/22 for length of stay. She also said that passholders without resort reservations can make up to three days at a time on 6/26. She also said if you log out and log back in, you can make three more. She was not sure how many days you can actually have park reservations for (I questioned if the policy was similar to fastpasses where a passholder can only make seven days worth at a time.)
> I know it's day one in a whole new world for Disney but this is crazy. Guess we will just have to wait until the 22nd!


merged you to the existing thread
It is sad the lack of communication management has with their front of the line CM, and the front of the line CM gets all the blame.
They received info on the new system only hours before it came live and not all the info was there to begin with
I like CM 3 answer though


----------



## rspencer38

I have a DVC stay in December and only my wife currently has tickets. I guess I'm SOL for booking on Monday as a DVC agent informed me that I would require a valid ticket (and of course none are available to purchase). I was planning on getting the Gold AP but was told that it currently wasn't available for purchase. 

Have no idea how to handle this situation. I guess I have to wait until they decide what to do with the fall ticket sales and hope park reservations are still available.


----------



## DebbieT11

AP with extended expiration noted in MDE.... I have resort reservation for 9 days September, 2020.  Can I

1-on 22 June make park reservation for lenght-of-stay?

2-on which day can I make up to 3 days park reservations with no resort reservation?

3-can I hold both simultaneously?


----------



## yulilin3

DebbieT11 said:


> AP with extended expiration noted in MDE.... I have resort reservation for 9 days September, 2020.  Can I
> 
> 1-on 22 June make park reservation for lenght-of-stay?
> 
> 2-on which day can I make up to 3 days park reservations with no resort reservation?
> 
> 3-can I hold both simultaneously?


1. yes
2. Starting the 26th you can make up to 3 reservations with a valid AP
3. Million dollar question (no one know for sure as it's not explained on the site)


----------



## Dugette

Is it too early to know how Disney is calculating the remainder-of-pass refund? We upgraded our PH tickets to APs on 3/8/20, used 5 days, then WDW closed three days after we left. Wonder if it would be the difference between 5-day PH and AP or like 98% of AP because that's how much was left (which would be a crazy deal for us)? Or something else entirely? Curious because we probably won't be back anytime soon (paid in full, out of state Platinum APs w/some health and schedule concerns).


----------



## trishadono

JoJoGirl said:


> Question about AP refunds.  Sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> I purchased my AP though Sam’s Club, using a credit card.  If I opt for the refund, how will it be paid, given that Disney does not know my original form of payment?  Would they issue me a new gift card?
> 
> Though the refund is tempting, it would not do me much good if Disney “keeps” my actual money.


I called yesterday. I requested extensions for 2 aps. The 3rd I wanted the refund and it was a Sams Club ticket. She made note of that and said someone will call me with amount and discuss options. 

“Soon”


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

ok so my pass expired on June 7th along with my DD and DH, nothing has updated on the account. Am I suppose to call and request for them to add the free months or will they do it? I've read through so much stuff and I have to admit the more I read the more confused I get. We have Sept. resort ressies and I'm worried if it doesn't update I won't be able to make park ressies on Mon.??


----------



## DisneyMommy77

DebbieT11 said:


> AP with extended expiration noted in MDE.... I have resort reservation for 9 days September, 2020.  Can I
> 
> 1-on 22 June make park reservation for lenght-of-stay?
> 
> 2-on which day can I make up to 3 days park reservations with no resort reservation?
> 
> 3-can I hold both simultaneously?


These are my questions too! 
I was really hoping APs would get more like 7 days to hold at once (kind of like the previous fastpass situation). For an out of state Passholder that means I don’t even know if I can visit all 4 parks after flying across the country.
Thankfully I have some resort reservations for this trip in July, but 1/2 of my stay is at our off-site timeshare.  I am feeling doubtful that after I make my resort stay park reservations that I will also be able to hold 3 additional reservations when they open it to APs. I hope so, but not counting on it. 

My Christmas trip seems very questionable now. I was just going to stay in my timeshare for 3 weeks. 

I am sure Disney is doing the best they can, but I feel like we are all on an emotional roller coaster!


----------



## frabjous

Originally had a trip end of March, was cancelled due to COVID. I had an AP that would have covered it and that had an original expiration in May. I rebooked in October back then and the system wouldn't let me renew my AP. The park reopened and the extension happened (Aug 29), which falls short of October (even with the added month they are supposedly creeping). Ok no big deal I can just renew. I call DVC MS, wait on hold for an hour, and then am told I can't renew because its > 60 days, so that means I won't be able to book park days until after its reopened for everyone (would force me to cancel). DVC MS says they can't do anything suggests I cal VIPassholder and ask if they could maybe shorten my expiration date (since the original one would allow me to renew). I wait 1.5 hours, and CM not helpful at all. They say I am the third person with this problem and there is nothing they can do. I can't buy a new pass, I can't extend, they can't change expiration date. I point out I'm baffled. I have an active AP, I have a reservation, I am literally trying to give you 2400 dollars, why is this a problem? Answer is  "well you know there might still be availability when the 60 day window hits". I  ask if I can talk to a supervisor. He advises I will hear the same thing, and it's an hour wait so he would recommend saving my time. I let him know that if nothing else I want to escalate that the rules of the system do not make sense. If my expiration date was a month earlier I could renew, if it was a 2 months later my trip would be covered. My expectation is that this is unintentional, and that they would want to know and address these issues.  Else it's a very painful way to force people to cancel (continually force you to reschedule and trap you in bizarre incompatible rules). 

Oh and there is more fun coming my way even if this all works out. My reservation in Oct is in Jambo....


----------



## 1lilspark

DebbieT11 said:


> AP with extended expiration noted in MDE.... I have resort reservation for 9 days September, 2020.  Can I
> 
> 1-on 22 June make park reservation for lenght-of-stay?
> 
> 2-on which day can I make up to 3 days park reservations with no resort reservation?
> 
> 3-can I hold both simultaneously?


As for 3: one unofficial blog replied back nope then another commented they don’t know if that’s true
But the wording on the official site says 3 days OR length of stay and not AND


----------



## conwaycm103

DebbieT11 said:


> AP with extended expiration noted in MDE.... I have resort reservation for 9 days September, 2020.  Can I
> 
> 1-on 22 June make park reservation for lenght-of-stay?
> 
> 2-on which day can I make up to 3 days park reservations with no resort reservation?
> 
> 3-can I hold both simultaneously?



Carlye Wisel on Twitter says even AP's can book for entire length of stay if you are staying on site.


----------



## shoreward

Wrong thread...sorry.


----------



## mom2elle

I am really sorry if this has already been addressed. I have tried to stay current on this and the Rumors Covid thread as well - it’s nearly impossible today. 

We are out fo state platinum AP holders, passes expire 10/12/20. Just today they got the updated expiration of Early Feb 2020. We don’t want the extension for the closure, we would like the refund so earlier this afternoon I called and requested this. Super nice CM took all of our info and said they would process it, but it will take a while. At some point after this, I read about the extra month, which, whatever, still doesn’t help me. We have (DVC) trips booked late March 2021 and are planning to book for next August. I have been planning to renew our APs this August so we have them for the March 2021 and Aug 2021 trips. 

Now, this whole “book your park reservations thru sept 21” thing has been announced. But there is literally nothing I can do that would allow me to book park reservations for March 2021, right? I can’t renew my pass until August to cover those dates. Am I missing anything?


----------



## conwaycm103

shoreward said:


> Good news about linking Swan/Dolphin reservation to MDE.
> 
> My resort reservation made mid-day, today, through Marriott’s booking engine, just easily linked to MDE tonight.
> 
> I think that’s an all-time record for me, quickly linking to MDE!



you should post this in the Swan/Dolphin thread as well, people there are concerned with linking.


----------



## conwaycm103

mom2elle said:


> I am really sorry if this has already been addressed. I have tried to stay current on this and the Rumors Covid thread as well - it’s nearly impossible today.
> 
> We are out fo state platinum AP holders, passes expire 10/12/20. Just today they got the updated expiration of Early Feb 2020. We don’t want the extension for the closure, we would like the refund so earlier this afternoon I called and requested this. Super nice CM took all of our info and said they would process it, but it will take a while. At some point after this, I read about the extra month, which, whatever, still doesn’t help me. We have (DVC) trips booked late March 2021 and are planning to book for next August. I have been planning to renew our APs this August so we have them for the March 2021 and Aug 2021 trips.
> 
> Now, this whole “book your park reservations thru sept 21” thing has been announced. But there is literally nothing I can do that would allow me to book park reservations for March 2021, right? I can’t renew my pass until August to cover those dates. Am I missing anything?



I can't think of anything you could be missing, because you have to have park admission to make a reservation.


----------



## Sandisw

mom2elle said:


> I am really sorry if this has already been addressed. I have tried to stay current on this and the Rumors Covid thread as well - it’s nearly impossible today.
> 
> We are out fo state platinum AP holders, passes expire 10/12/20. Just today they got the updated expiration of Early Feb 2020. We don’t want the extension for the closure, we would like the refund so earlier this afternoon I called and requested this. Super nice CM took all of our info and said they would process it, but it will take a while. At some point after this, I read about the extra month, which, whatever, still doesn’t help me. We have (DVC) trips booked late March 2021 and are planning to book for next August. I have been planning to renew our APs this August so we have them for the March 2021 and Aug 2021 trips.
> 
> Now, this whole “book your park reservations thru sept 21” thing has been announced. But there is literally nothing I can do that would allow me to book park reservations for March 2021, right? I can’t renew my pass until August to cover those dates. Am I missing anything?



Call...someone posted that they were able to renew early because of the extension. However, I have also read that once you choose the refund, you can’t change your mind,

I would call the AP line and ask to speak to a supervisor and explain. See what they say.


----------



## DaveNan

rspencer38 said:


> I have a DVC stay in December and only my wife currently has tickets. I guess I'm SOL for booking on Monday as a DVC agent informed me that I would require a valid ticket (and of course none are available to purchase). I was planning on getting the Gold AP but was told that it currently wasn't available for purchase.
> 
> Have no idea how to handle this situation. I guess I have to wait until they decide what to do with the fall ticket sales and hope park reservations are still available.


You may be able to try on Wednesday.  The wording implies guests with hotel reservations can add tickets and park reservations on Wednesday, before the AP frenzy on Friday.


----------



## shoreward

conwaycm103 said:


> you should post this in the Swan/Dolphin thread as well, people there are concerned with linking.


That was where I meant to post.  There has just been too much time jumping from thread to thread today, that I lost track of which thread was open.  I edited/deleted post.


----------



## mom2elle

Sandisw said:


> Call...someone posted that they were able to renew early because of the extension. However, I have also read that once you choose the refund, you can’t change your mind,
> 
> I would call the AP line and ask to speak to a supervisor and explain. See what they say.



Thanks. The extension doesn’t help me at all as the 4 month, or the 4+1 still doesn’t reach my March dates. I was hoping for the refund, and we would put that $ towards a renewal. If they would let me renew early, that would be amazing!


----------



## shelly3girls

I’m sorry if this has been answered but I read a few pages and couldn’t find the answer. I have an AP that now expires in July. We have a trip booked in December. Will I be able to renew that pass and reserve park days on the 22nd or will I have to wait until they start selling tickets again?

I have a March trip also. Am I reading it right that you can only reserve park days for one trip? TIA! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## frabjous

frabjous said:


> Originally had a trip end of March, was cancelled due to COVID. I had an AP that would have covered it and that had an original expiration in May. I rebooked in October back then and the system wouldn't let me renew my AP. The park reopened and the extension happened (Aug 29), which falls short of October (even with the added month they are supposedly creeping). Ok no big deal I can just renew. I call DVC MS, wait on hold for an hour, and then am told I can't renew because its > 60 days, so that means I won't be able to book park days until after its reopened for everyone (would force me to cancel). DVC MS says they can't do anything suggests I cal VIPassholder and ask if they could maybe shorten my expiration date (since the original one would allow me to renew). I wait 1.5 hours, and CM not helpful at all. They say I am the third person with this problem and there is nothing they can do. I can't buy a new pass, I can't extend, they can't change expiration date. I point out I'm baffled. I have an active AP, I have a reservation, I am literally trying to give you 2400 dollars, why is this a problem? Answer is  "well you know there might still be availability when the 60 day window hits". I  ask if I can talk to a supervisor. He advises I will hear the same thing, and it's an hour wait so he would recommend saving my time. I let him know that if nothing else I want to escalate that the rules of the system do not make sense. If my expiration date was a month earlier I could renew, if it was a 2 months later my trip would be covered. My expectation is that this is unintentional, and that they would want to know and address these issues.  Else it's a very painful way to force people to cancel (continually force you to reschedule and trap you in bizarre incompatible rules).
> 
> Oh and there is more fun coming my way even if this all works out. My reservation in Oct is in Jambo....



And another 2 hours later the "supervisor" I was forwarded to by the VIPassholder line asked me if I tried calling the VIPassholder line.  They recycled the usual lines. "The system is disabled so we can not make any changes to affect your AP", "Why can't you have an escalation path to fix errors", "Because we want to allow existing reservation holders to make use of their reservation before allowing others", "But I am an existing reservation holder, why are you preventing me from making use of my reservation"... ". These are challenging times. I recommend continuing to recheck until you can". I have to say the earlier CM was telling the truth, it's a complete waste of time. Someone has replaced the pixie dust with apathy.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

JoJoGirl said:


> Question about AP refunds.  Sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> I purchased my AP though Sam’s Club, using a credit card.  If I opt for the refund, how will it be paid, given that Disney does not know my original form of payment?  Would they issue me a new gift card?
> 
> Though the refund is tempting, it would not do me much good if Disney “keeps” my actual money.


I believe if you paid by gift card or don't have original form of payment it will be a Disney gift card (I think it may be electronic).

While I would prefer to get cash back (we paid with gift cards to get 5 percent Target RedCard discount), I know I am going on a another Disney trip in 2021 or 2022 anyway so it will be nice to have money saved for next trip already.


----------



## frabjous

shelly3girls said:


> I’m sorry if this has been answered but I read a few pages and couldn’t find the answer. I have an AP that now expires in July. We have a trip booked in December. Will I be able to renew that pass and reserve park days on the 22nd or will I have to wait until they start selling tickets again?
> 
> I have a March trip also. Am I reading it right that you can only reserve park days for one trip? TIA! I really appreciate the help.



I heard some conflicting information on this (see my diatribe here:  #1,135 ). DVC MS said If it wasn't for my expiration limit I would be able to, it sounds like you are well within so you should be able to if that is correct. On the other hand the "supervisor" (seems to be some generic deescalation person with no ability to fix anything) I asked for on the VIPassholder line claimed the sales system has a stop order and while they could waive the 60 day restriction they can't until they allow orders and they have no timeline for when that will happen. 

Good luck!


----------



## shelly3girls

Thanks! This is so frustrating! We did everything right to be loyal to Disney so we’re pretty upset right now. I know we are not alone in this but as DVC members we expected to be treated with some thoughtfulness.


----------



## frabjous

shelly3girls said:


> Thanks! This is so frustrating! We did everything right to be loyal to Disney so we’re pretty upset right now. I know we are not alone in this but as DVC members we expected to be treated with some thoughtfulness.



Yeah I don't get it. They had to have foreseen this problem and could have done a lot of things to prevent it. They could have allowed renewal covering all existing reservations in between the new system notification and the unveiling of it. They could just allow current pass holders to reserve even if the dates are outside the extension and warn them if they do not renew they will lose their park reservation. They could have just deferred everyone's AP until their next reservation. They could just collect a deposit for the AP renewal as part of booking. They could have had a proper escalation point so we could call and get it fixed.....


----------



## 1lilspark

I was telling my sister earlier right now we have two options
1) play around on Monday to book for our November stay and then Friday see if it will let us make a reservation for somewhere in the Aug-Oct range
2) Just wait till Friday to book then as it gets closer to November depending on how better/worse things get hope that we can get at least one park day out of our 4 day weekend
And as for my Jan trip I'm wondering if it's better I don't look into booking an onsite room on the 28th as the only 'perk' would be the internal transportation


----------



## shoreward

The CM I spoke with tonight said that there currently is no deadline in the system for requesting the partial refund on a fully paid AP.  I asked if making park reservations with that AP would affect a future request for a partial refund if the park reservations were cancelled and the pass not used, once the parks opened.  He replied that a refund should be possible, under the current available information.  If park reservations are cancelled, they would just go back into the system for another guest to use.

Apparently, most CMs found out about all of the changes when starting their shifts today, and they are learning about many of the changes from callers.


----------



## LynJ

We have platinum passes with an expiration of August 4. Because the 4 month extension would end in the school year,  I requested the partial refund.  Now I see that they will offer another month,  which means that we could use it over Christmas break (the original point to having a platinum), but the refund has already been requested. 

Since they changed the terms of the extension,  has anyone had luck switching back to an extension from a requested refund?

Would we likely be locked out of Christmas anyway, because we won't have the last month added until October?

We have next Easter booked with dvc, but no tickets at the moment.  Will we likely be locked out of park admission for Easter week since we can't buy tickets now?

So confused...


----------



## etapi

PrincessV said:


> Okay, but I renewed in Jan. for a Mar. expiration. So I already paid 3 months of payments before they stopped payments in April, for a pass that didn't start until parks were closed in Mar. $150ish for a pass that hasn't been able to be used at all. So if I want to cancel, they'll refund my July payment, but not the 3 payments already made? For an AP I couldn't use because parks were closed???


A convoluted way of resolving this could be to first pay your remaining balance in full, and only then ask for a "partial" refund in the full amount of your pass.

But I would hope CMs could just refund the three or four payments instead.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Just checked the expiration dates of our tickets. My platinum AP still says 2030, since I haven't used it yet, my daughter's platinum AP which was originally due to expire in January 2021 still says January 2021, so no extension has been given to her yet, and my son's 8 day park hopper which I was going to upgrade to an AP during our May trip has been extended from December 2020 to January 2022.

Right now my biggest concern is using my brand new AP not knowing when or if I will be able to use it a second time. Which means I could end up wasting several hundred dollars. 

Does anyone know if a full refund of an unused AP is possible? Sure would be nice to have that $1300 to use towards a vacation somewhere else.


----------



## Wakey

Sorry if discussed elsewhere as I haven’t seen this, but this suggests another month’s extension to the pass to compensate for the reservation system:

As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.

If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:

You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options include:

You will receive an additional one month extension to your pass (unless you choose the alternative option below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020. Please note that monthly payments are scheduled to resume with park opening on July 11, 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the additional month extension, Passholders on the monthly payment plan may choose to cancel their annual pass and waive their monthly payments due after August 11, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded for those that select this option and all future payments would be stopped.
We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.


----------



## kylenne

Yes. All AP are getting another month extension on top of the closure extension, or you can opt for a partial refund instead.


----------



## yulilin3

Wakey said:


> Sorry if discussed elsewhere as I haven’t seen this, but this suggests another month’s extension to the pass to compensate for the reservation system:
> 
> As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.
> 
> If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
> If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options include:
> 
> You will receive an additional one month extension to your pass (unless you choose the alternative option below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020. Please note that monthly payments are scheduled to resume with park opening on July 11, 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the additional month extension, Passholders on the monthly payment plan may choose to cancel their annual pass and waive their monthly payments due after August 11, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded for those that select this option and all future payments would be stopped.
> We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.


Merged you to the existing thread ands I see @kylenne  already answered


----------



## grannyminnie

My question is: will we be making these park reservations by phone, online or on the app?  I've read posts where the comment refers to logging off and logging back in to make a second set of reservations which leads me to think we are not phoning to do this.


----------



## yulilin3

grannyminnie said:


> My question is: will we be making these park reservations by phone, online or on the app?  I've read posts where the comment refers to logging off and logging back in to make a second set of reservations which leads me to think we are not phoning to do this.


On the app or mde online just like you did fps


----------



## Eastern

trishadono said:


> I called yesterday. I requested extensions for 2 aps. The 3rd I wanted the refund and it was a Sams Club ticket. She made note of that and said someone will call me with amount and discuss options.
> 
> “Soon”


I requested refunds for 3 Sams Club tickets and I didn't think to mention how I paid. I'm guessing most people don't even remember how they paid. 

I figured 1- they will look back and see it's a SC ticket and calculate price and refund to original payment 2- Disregard original purchase and just make refund based on Disney price because it is just too logistically complicated to do otherwise or 3- Give me a Disney gift card because the AP wasn't purchased direct through Disney. 

In any case I am not going to use these partially used tickets again so I'm ok with any outcome. I can't imagine they have the time/resources to make personalized options phone calls to every refund requester so I'm guessing they will do the easiest thing (for them) that doesn't make people too angry.


----------



## grannyminnie

yulilin3 said:


> On the app or mde online just like you did fps


Thank you.


----------



## 1lilspark

yulilin3 said:


> On the app or mde online just like you did fps


I heard it’s a separate website NOT the app


----------



## yulilin3

1lilspark said:


> I heard it’s a separate website NOT the app


Like not mde? They said to make sure everyone is linked on mde and then the step by step says to log onto mde


----------



## grannyminnie

Can this get any more confusing???


----------



## yulilin3

grannyminnie said:


> Can this get any more confusing???


Not that confusing really.  Go to this page and go to "how it works" make sure to open "read more" to see each step
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A


----------



## osufeth24

ugh, not sure if my AP is going to be updated in time by Monday

While we may still cancel our BC res for Feb, figured would try to log in and at least have parks for those days (and pray Park Hopping is brought back before then)


----------



## larsonb74

rspencer38 said:


> I have a DVC stay in December and only my wife currently has tickets. I guess I'm SOL for booking on Monday as a DVC agent informed me that I would require a valid ticket (and of course none are available to purchase). I was planning on getting the Gold AP but was told that it currently wasn't available for purchase.
> 
> Have no idea how to handle this situation. I guess I have to wait until they decide what to do with the fall ticket sales and hope park reservations are still available.


I was able to purchase DVC Gold AP yesterday online for DW and it showed up already in our linked MDE.  When I spoke with CM on Thursday they mentioned this was currently only work around on getting ticket "right now".


----------



## bernina

larsonb74 said:


> I was able to purchase DVC Gold AP yesterday online for DW and it showed up already in our linked MDE.  When I spoke with CM on Thursday they mentioned this was currently only work around on getting ticket "right now".



They stopped sales of new APs sometime yesterday.


----------



## 1lilspark

yulilin3 said:


> Like not mde? They said to make sure everyone is linked on mde and then the step by step says to log onto mde


I mean that’s what I heard...you had to use your “desktop” (or mobile web browser) to access the site then log in with MDE account login


----------



## bernina

1lilspark said:


> I mean that’s what I heard...you had to use your “desktop” (or mobile web browser) to access the site then log in with MDE account login



From rteetz:

_Well you can do it on your phone just not on the app. Looks like they want people to use the website not the app for this._

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62023391


----------



## saintrob

My AP expires on 16th December due to the resort closure days and I have two resort reservations beginning December 20th.
I can't update the AP online because it isn't 60 days before expiry - any idea what to do as I want to get on the park reservation on Monday?


----------



## yulilin3

1lilspark said:


> I mean that’s what I heard...you had to use your “desktop” (or mobile web browser) to access the site then log in with MDE account login





bernina said:


> From rteetz:
> 
> _Well you can do it on your phone just not on the app. Looks like they want people to use the website not the app for this._
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62023391


thanks for bringing that up. I thought it could be either way. I guess we'll find out for sure Monday


----------



## yulilin3

saintrob said:


> My AP expires on 16th December due to the resort closure days and I have two resort reservations beginning December 20th.
> I can't update the AP online because it isn't 60 days before expiry - any idea what to do as I want to get on the park reservation on Monday?


you have to wait until 60 days prior to your ap expiration to renew.
I honestly don't think people will have a problem getting park reservations 60 days in advance, heck I don't think there will be a problem 30 days in advance.
Everyone's freaking out about these reservations that are months away, I get it, it's a whole new system, but the parks can hold a lot of people and if we all do our part, and wear our mask the capacity will keep improving and growing
Remeber right now there's no international travel and no sales of anything internationally either,


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

LynJ said:


> Since they changed the terms of the extension,  has anyone had luck switching back to an extension from a requested refund?
> 
> So confused...



I called Disney before the announcement and asked for a refund for the remaining time on my pass because I am out of state and some other reasons. I was told that once you submit a request, you can't ask to withdraw it. It seems that they don't have the processes in place to do that? 

But...it doesn't seem like anyone received refunds yet (that I am aware of). It seems like Disney has been sitting on a large pile of requests due to them trying to figure things out and probably because they are not fully staffed yet.

I wouldn't be surprised if they have a calculator feature on the website to figure out partial refunds and will allow you to request a refund by original payment source or a Disney gift card. Then they may end up ignoring all the special requests they have been receiving. But we likely won't have clarity on this until more details are announced in July.


----------



## kiki02

osufeth24 said:


> ugh, not sure if my AP is going to be updated in time by Monday
> 
> While we may still cancel our BC res for Feb, figured would try to log in and at least have parks for those days (and pray Park Hopping is brought back before then)


WHY ARE some ap extened by now and others not??????


----------



## cm8

Technically, I feel AP are owed a refund for the hopper and WP portions if they are not available. Those options were also built into that enormous price we paid willingly year after year. Especially if they don’t pause the passes during the reservation period. This will make me re think renewing our passes going forward.


----------



## Poohlie

saintrob said:


> My AP expires on 16th December due to the resort closure days and I have two resort reservations beginning December 20th.
> I can't update the AP online because it isn't 60 days before expiry - any idea what to do as I want to get on the park reservation on Monday?



My AP was in the renewal window until Disney extended the expiry due to park closure. I was ultimately able to buy DVC renewal vouchers and attach them to MDE.  Call 407-566-4985 option 4 ticketing - this was ultimately handled by ticket services escalation so ask for a supervisor if CM can't help you off the bat. Be prepared to wait though - it took me 4 hours last night.  Good Luck!


----------



## bloomcruisers

Eastern said:


> I requested refunds for 3 Sams Club tickets and I didn't think to mention how I paid. I'm guessing most people don't even remember how they paid.
> 
> I figured 1- they will look back and see it's a SC ticket and calculate price and refund to original payment 2- Disregard original purchase and just make refund based on Disney price because it is just too logistically complicated to do otherwise or 3- Give me a Disney gift card because the AP wasn't purchased direct through Disney.
> 
> In any case I am not going to use these partially used tickets again so I'm ok with any outcome. I can't imagine they have the time/resources to make personalized options phone calls to every refund requester so I'm guessing they will do the easiest thing (for them) that doesn't make people too angry.


I also have 6 Sams Club APs that we activated February 2 so only had 6 weeks before park closure. So we should be getting back around 90% of the cost.  I sure hope they will refund to original payment and not Disney gift card. That’s an awful lot of money to have tied up in cards when the whole reason I’m requesting refund is that I don’t expect to go for well over a year. Do those cards have expiration dates?


----------



## TammyAlphabet

What number should I call to request a refund on my annual pass?


----------



## Iowamomof4

mom2elle said:


> Thanks. The extension doesn’t help me at all as the 4 month, or the 4+1 still doesn’t reach my March dates. I was hoping for the refund, and we would put that $ towards a renewal. If they would let me renew early, that would be amazing!



I'm so confused by what you are wanting to do. How can you "renew" an AP you have cancelled for a refund? Wouldn't you be getting a brand new AP at that point instead of a renewal?


----------



## yulilin3

TammyAlphabet said:


> What number should I call to request a refund on my annual pass?


(407) 939-7277.


----------



## Eastern

bloomcruisers said:


> I also have 6 Sams Club APs that we activated February 2 so only had 6 weeks before park closure. So we should be getting back around 90% of the cost.  I sure hope they will refund to original payment and not Disney gift card. That’s an awful lot of money to have tied up in cards when the whole reason I’m requesting refund is that I don’t expect to go for well over a year. Do those cards have expiration dates?


I think if they limited refunds to gift cards they would have a lot of complaining people. But who knows. Maybe they will email you an offer and allow adjustments on a 'case by case' basis.


----------



## DaveNan

TammyAlphabet said:


> What number should I call to request a refund on my annual pass?


As yulilin said - 407 939 7277.  A couple of days ago that number had limited options in the initial menu and all led you to the general reservations line.  Who could then get you in line to talk to that AP line.  If you call that number and select option 3 (not given by the menu) a couple of days ago that got you directly into the AP queue without having to go through one hold.


----------



## CHunterK

Does anybody know if I'll have to make a theme park reservation for an infant?  He doesn't have a ticket or MDE account.


----------



## kylenne

I reached out to my TA this morning about our May 2021 trip (already booked) and she let me know some things that might be of interest to y'all:

1) No booking park days for 2021 resort reservations on Monday. Just 2020 trips.

2) Info is mixed on whether or not 2021 resort reservations can start booking park days on the 24th or the 28th. She advised us to prepare for the 24th just in case.

3) The system _should_ work the same as FPs did, in that I should be able to make park reservations for May/June 2021 even though my AP is set to expire in December.

4) A linked AP voucher will also count for "valid admission media" to book park days even if it's not active yet.

She also reassured us that there really aren't many people booked for 2021 at this point and capacity will be higher by then, so if you're currently worried about getting into the parks on a 2021 trip, don't be.

We'll see what happens on Monday but I'm feeling a lot better about things.


----------



## conwaycm103

bloomcruisers said:


> I also have 6 Sams Club APs that we activated February 2 so only had 6 weeks before park closure. So we should be getting back around 90% of the cost.  I sure hope they will refund to original payment and not Disney gift card. That’s an awful lot of money to have tied up in cards when the whole reason I’m requesting refund is that I don’t expect to go for well over a year. Do those cards have expiration dates?



They don’t expire.


----------



## bloomcruisers

conwaycm103 said:


> They don’t expire.


Thanks 
Good to know but I’d still prefer not having thousands tied up in cards for who knows how long.
I have my records for the purchase so even though they were not Disney direct sales I can show the credit card used for payment. Hopefully they will use that.


----------



## KristinU

DebbieT11 said:


> AP with extended expiration noted in MDE.... I have resort reservation for 9 days September, 2020.  Can I
> 
> 1-on 22 June make park reservation for lenght-of-stay?
> 
> 2-on which day can I make up to 3 days park reservations with no resort reservation?
> 
> 3-can I hold both simultaneously?





yulilin3 said:


> 1. yes
> 2. Starting the 26th you can make up to 3 reservations with a valid AP
> 3. Million dollar question (no one know for sure as it's not explained on the site)



Indeed the million dollar question.

Since I got "all circuits are busy" a few times on the passholder phone line yesterday, I decided to email this exact question.  No response back yet, of course, but I'll share here if I ever hear back before we figure it out.

Also in my email I asked how a refund would be calculated should we request one.


----------



## DebbieT11

Dilemma:  Paid AP holder expiry in April 2021.  Hold a resort reservation for Sept 2020.  Want to visit parks this summer, but also want to ensure we can visit parks in Sept for our resort stay.  We live local.  Would you:

1-on 22 June make resort length of stay park reservations
or
2-on 22 June make 3 random days of park reservations


----------



## luvflorida

Sorry if someone has already posted and dealt with this but, I couldn't find it anywhere.
My husband and I are Annual Passholders and I was just looking at updated info on My Disney Experience.  I see that my husband's pass has been extended by four months, but my pass has not.  Mine still has the original expiration date posted.  Passes were purchased at the same time, so they should both have the four month extension.  I'm guessing it's just a glitch and it will be corrected, but curious if anyone else has seen this happen on their MDE?


----------



## Runnsally

I’ve been following this issue pretty closely, but still confused.  I have a couple paid in full platinum APs with an original expiration date of 8/25. I would like a refund, which option do I have...

a) a partial refund for the dates when the park was closed until re-opening; AP would remain active 7/11-8/25

b) a partial refund for the date of park closure through 8/25

c) either a or b

Thanks!


----------



## 1lilspark

DebbieT11 said:


> Dilemma:  Paid AP holder expiry in April 2021.  Hold a resort reservation for Sept 2020.  Want to visit parks this summer, but also want to ensure we can visit parks in Sept for our resort stay.  We live local.  Would you:
> 
> 1-on 22 June make resort length of stay park reservations
> or
> 2-on 22 June make 3 random days of park reservations


I’m in the same boat (long weekend on site in November but kind of would want to go on a day trip in Sept or Oct)


----------



## ipianomantanner

I will be taking the full refund for the remainder of my AP.  I don't even have to give that a second thought.

No guarantee of entry, no parades, fireworks, special events... I can't imagine why anyone would not take the money back and just wait for it to be Disney World again.  But to each their own.


----------



## KristinU

DebbieT11 said:


> Dilemma:  Paid AP holder expiry in April 2021.  Hold a resort reservation for Sept 2020.  Want to visit parks this summer, but also want to ensure we can visit parks in Sept for our resort stay.  We live local.  Would you:
> 
> 1-on 22 June make resort length of stay park reservations
> or
> 2-on 22 June make 3 random days of park reservations



Similar situation, except not local.  Hold a resort reservation for December 2020 and a planned offsite trip in August.  Our added wrinkle is that we live in CT and who knows if the NY/NJ/CT quarantine will still be in effect in August, I'm thinking no but I'm also not feeling 100% optimistic about it.

I'm assuming you have the same concerns that I do, that making the resort-associated park reservations on Monday will lock us up for doing anything on Friday.  Oh, I see your dates are off, the 2nd choice should the he 26th, right?


----------



## A_Hal

KristinU said:


> Indeed the million dollar question.
> 
> Since I got "all circuits are busy" a few times on the passholder phone line yesterday, I decided to email this exact question.  No response back yet, of course, but I'll share here if I ever hear back before we figure it out.
> 
> Also in my email I asked how a refund would be calculated should we request one.






DebbieT11 said:


> AP with extended expiration noted in MDE.... I have resort reservation for 9 days September, 2020.  Can I
> 
> 1-on 22 June make park reservation for lenght-of-stay?
> 
> 2-on which day can I make up to 3 days park reservations with no resort reservation?
> 
> 3-can I hold both simultaneously?



I called this morning and talked to a CM. We currently have a November trip planned at POFQ, a DVC trip in December, and we might go a couple days in January. The CM said there is no limit of days for an AP as long as there is a resort reservation. She said I could book for the length of my stay for each resort stay and also book up to 3 days without a reservation


----------



## DebbieT11

KristinU said:


> I'm assuming you have the same concerns that I do, that making the resort-associated park reservations on Monday will lock us up for doing anything on Friday.  Oh, I see your dates are off, the 2nd choice should the he 26th, right?



Nope, I still meet the 22 June criteria, I believe.... just not wanting to make length-of-stay reservations that day......


----------



## DebbieT11

A_Hal said:


> The CM said there is no limit of days for an AP as long as there is a resort reservation. She said I could book for the length of my stay for each resort stay and also book up to 3 days without a reservation



Wow!  This would be my *ideal* situation, but I'm finding it hard to believe.... not doubting that the CM told you that, totally believe you.  Just that on 22 June, I'd hoped to be able to book my Sept length-of-stay as well as 3 days random park visits before then.  But on another thread here, I'm reading that there is a 60-day window..... that 22 June will be only for July/August resort reservations.... if that's true, and I can't find it anywhere, I can only book random days park visits on 26 June.  *sigh*.... this is hard.  Like math hard.....


----------



## GoofEeyore26

kylenne said:


> I reached out to my TA this morning about our May 2021 trip (already booked) and she let me know some things that might be of interest to y'all:
> 
> 1) No booking park days for 2021 resort reservations on Monday. Just 2020 trips.
> 
> 2) Info is mixed on whether or not 2021 resort reservations can start booking park days on the 24th or the 28th. She advised us to prepare for the 24th just in case.
> 
> 3) The system _should_ work the same as FPs did, in that I should be able to make park reservations for May/June 2021 even though my AP is set to expire in December.
> 
> 4) A linked AP voucher will also count for "valid admission media" to book park days even if it's not active yet.
> 
> She also reassured us that there really aren't many people booked for 2021 at this point and capacity will be higher by then, so if you're currently worried about getting into the parks on a 2021 trip, don't be.
> 
> We'll see what happens on Monday but I'm feeling a lot better about things.


Can I ask what TA company is your TA associated with? Where is she getting here info? No other TAs are seeing this from those I've talked to.


----------



## randumb0

ipianomantanner said:


> I will be taking the full refund for the remainder of my AP.  I don't even have to give that a second thought.
> 
> No guarantee of entry, no parades, fireworks, special events... I can't imagine why anyone would not take the money back and just wait for it to be Disney World again.  But to each their own.



I thought the refund was only for the closure period. You can get a refund for the remaining balance of the AP?


----------



## kylenne

GoofEeyore26 said:


> Can I ask what TA company is your TA associated with? Where is she getting here info? No other TAs are seeing this from those I've talked to.



Nope, that agency can't be mentioned on the boards. All I can say is it's one pretty well known for their agency exclusive rates (convention group bookings via contracting with Disney). She said their agents received the info from Disney.


----------



## ipianomantanner

randumb0 said:


> I thought the refund was only for the closure period. You can get a refund for the remaining balance of the AP?



Yes, as I gave info to several weeks ago that they were allowing it, AND per the official email/new info sent out yesterday, a final option of fully cancelling your annual pass and a refund for the remaining amount is an option.


----------



## Rush

We are AP holders that were to expire at the end of April.  Our passes that expired are now back in our MDE with a new expiration around the end of August.  We have a DVC stay in Sept, Jan 2021 and April 2021.  I assume we now can’t renew until 60 days prior which is after the June 22nd Park reservation system opens.  I’ve tried calling but only get a busy signal, I’ve tried to find the answer here but am over looking it or no one has asked this. Will the reservation system assume we are renewing our AP or will it think we have no tickets during our Sept stay and not allow us to make a park reservation until after we are able to renew?


----------



## KristinU

DebbieT11 said:


> Nope, I still meet the 22 June criteria, I believe.... just not wanting to make length-of-stay reservations that day......



Oh, maybe I misunderstood, then.  I thought the 3 random not-associated-with-a-resort-reservation days for AP holders started on the 26th, even if you held a resort reservation...or maybe I just assumed that.  They certainly haven't provided a ton of details.


----------



## Meriweather

AP here. Originally expired in mid Jan.....now mid May 
We will keep it and go as planned in Dec. and we booked a Mar. trip to make up for the May one that was cancelled.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

kylenne said:


> Nope, that agency can't be mentioned on the boards. All I can say is it's one pretty well known for their agency exclusive rates (convention group bookings via contracting with Disney). She said their agents received the info from Disney.



Got it. And yes, forgot the rules. Wonder if this got shared this morning as I pinged Some TAs from a few of the bigger companies last night.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Just checked the expiration dates of our tickets. My platinum AP still says 2030, since I haven't used it yet, my daughter's platinum AP which was originally due to expire in January 2021 still says January 2021, so no extension has been given to her yet, and my son's 8 day park hopper which I was going to upgrade to an AP during our May trip has been extended from December 2020 to January 2022.
> 
> Right now my biggest concern is using my brand new AP not knowing when or if I will be able to use it a second time. Which means I could end up wasting several hundred dollars.
> 
> Does anyone know if a full refund of an unused AP is possible? Sure would be nice to have that $1300 to use towards a vacation somewhere else.


Your son's 8-day park hopper now has an expiration date of January 2022???


----------



## 1lilspark

KristinU said:


> Oh, maybe I misunderstood, then.  I thought the 3 random not-associated-with-a-resort-reservation days for AP holders started on the 26th, even if you held a resort reservation...or maybe I just assumed that.  They certainly haven't provided a ton of details.


My interpretation is 
Monday the 22nd Resorts (AP, Package, other tickets)
Friday the 26th offsite AP
Sunday the 28th offsite non AP  + 2021 packages will be released and you can book resorts with package


----------



## marsh0013

Takket said:


> That doesn't make any sense........ my pass expired in april originally, and as such (I counted, i lost 22 days), if the park opens on July 11th my pass should expire sometime around start of August. So how am i supposed to renew if they aren't even gonig to "populate" the extension until October???





Duck143 said:


> So when are we going to get this extension?  All in October, November???  One month for use when?





vikingdad said:


> Sorry is this has been answered. My Platinum AP now shows expiration of 8/8. Confused about the extra month being visible in October 2020. Does that mean I will get an extra month later this fall?





Cliffside said:


> Yes very confused about October? my pass was originally going to expire at the end of April and now has a end of August extension. Definitely no extra month. We have a trip in September and it would be nice to have the extra month. I didn’t renew at the time because everything is so uncertain and DH does not have tickets.



Have any of you called? Asking because I’m in a similar situation and I don’t trust the info I was given. Our Plat Plus APs were extended to Aug 8. We are trying to go Aug 20-30, already have Dolphin booked and would switch that to DVC if we actually have tickets. But that extra month won’t be added until October. So I asked what does this mean for me? And I was told that in October, we will get a month. I said that makes no sense how will our passes that expire Aug 8 now magically get 1 month in October. He just said he doesn’t know the exact date but yes that’s what would happen.

He put me on hold a few times to see if there was any way to get the extra month applied right away so we could use the passes when we have a trip planned. No go.

I made it clear we had no intention of renewing because I’m not giving Disney any more money. I just want to figure out a way to use up as many of my DVC points as possible while using these APs. He said we’ll have more information in early July. Which I told him doesn’t help if I’m trying on Monday to make park reservations for Aug 20-30. And if we actually do get a month in October, I’m going to have no luck finding something DVC at that point.

So honestly I have no idea how this is going to work for those of us with expiration dates between July 11 and whatever date in October. If we didn’t have DVC points I’d say screw it and just take the refund.

And yes I know technically we could try to go before Aug 8. However, this will be replacing a a Disneyland trip we are cancelling and for which we already have our PTO requests in. And we live in NJ so worried about the quarantine issue.

One more thing  since we’re Plat Plus I asked if there was any compensation for the closed water parks and was told not at this time. Nice. Really frustrated with Disney. I get it you don’t want us to come. But having DVC points really messes with that.


----------



## A_Hal

DebbieT11 said:


> Wow!  This would be my *ideal* situation, but I'm finding it hard to believe.... not doubting that the CM told you that, totally believe you.  Just that on 22 June, I'd hoped to be able to book my Sept length-of-stay as well as 3 days random park visits before then.  But on another thread here, I'm reading that there is a 60-day window..... that 22 June will be only for July/August resort reservations.... if that's true, and I can't find it anywhere, I can only book random days park visits on 26 June.  *sigh*.... this is hard.  Like math hard.....



From what is posted on Disney’s website, we should be able to book our length of stay reservations on June 22 and then book our 3 random days on June 26. I hope that’s the case. I haven’t seen anything regarding the 60 day window other than dining reservations. Please share if you see something official regarding a 60 day window for park reservations.


----------



## DaveNan

luvflorida said:


> Sorry if someone has already posted and dealt with this but, I couldn't find it anywhere.
> My husband and I are Annual Passholders and I was just looking at updated info on My Disney Experience.  I see that my husband's pass has been extended by four months, but my pass has not.  Mine still has the original expiration date posted.  Passes were purchased at the same time, so they should both have the four month extension.  I'm guessing it's just a glitch and it will be corrected, but curious if anyone else has seen this happen on their MDE?


Lots have seen it.  I read somewhere it is actually a manual transaction to extended them, and they are working through the backlog.


----------



## DebbieT11

A_Hal said:


> From what is posted on Disney’s website, we should be able to book our length of stay reservations on June 22 and then book our 3 random days on June 26. I hope that’s the case. I haven’t seen anything regarding the 60 day window other than dining reservations. Please share if you see something official regarding a 60 day window for park reservations.



I'm seeing posts of resort reservations holders of May 2021, Nov 2020 receiving their early access (22 June) emails, so this information of a 60-day window must have been wrong..... imagine that!  <smile>So, now I'm just hoping that making a park reservation for my Sept length-of-stay resort stay won't lock me out of also being able to make random park reservations for 3 days between 22 June and September....


----------



## frabjous

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly don't think people will have a problem getting park reservations 60 days in advance, heck I don't think there will be a problem 30 days in advance.
> I honestly don't think people will have a problem getting park reservations 60 days in advance, heck I don't think there will be a problem 30 days in advance.
> Everyone's freaking out about these reservations that are months away, I get it, it's a whole new system, but the parks can hold a lot of people and if we all do our part, and wear our mask the capacity will keep improving and growing
> Remeber right now there's no international travel and no sales of anything internationally either,



That’s a big assumption. We know it will be limited capacity and it was limited enough that they shut off sales, and spaced existing reservation holders before AP holders and before opening it up generally. We also all have experience with other limited capacity venues quickly running out of tickets. Finally we know there is no commitment everyone will get access.

Although more importantly, it makes what should be a simple resolvable issue into a mess to deal with, for no good reason


----------



## lionqueen

Hi.  We are looking to get a refund for our Gold Annual Passes.  Do we have to call the number to start the process or can it be done over email or maybe a chat feature?  TiA


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I'm just about to the point of crying...I see so many saying they have their new expiration date. Still nothing for us. I hate the idea of being on hold,cause I know it will be awhile,  but I guess I'm going to have to call. Don't want to miss the opportunity to make park reservations on Monday.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Iowamomof4 said:


> Your son's 8-day park hopper now has an expiration date of January 2022???



Yep, originally I bought him an expiring hopper that was only good for our May trip dates. Then when the parks weren’t open in May I called and they extended his ticket until December 2020. Yesterday I decided to log into MDE to check again and saw his now says it’s good until January 2022.

Also, my daughter’s AP changed from January 2021 to May 2021 as of this morning.

I’m not sure we will make this August trip or not, but I plan to go ahead and choose park days on Monday and see how it goes. Once I see some July trip reports I’ll make our final decision to go or cancel.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I'm just about to the point of crying...I see so many saying they have their new expiration date. Still nothing for us. I hate the idea of being on hold,cause I know it will be awhile,  but I guess I'm going to have to call. Don't want to miss the opportunity to make park reservations on Monday.



Make sure you check the full website on your computer and not the app. That’s where I can see our new dates. The app still shows my daughter’s old expiration date.


----------



## A_Hal

DebbieT11 said:


> I'm seeing posts of resort reservations holders of May 2021, Nov 2020 receiving their early access (22 June) emails, so this information of a 60-day window must have been wrong..... imagine that!  <smile>So, now I'm just hoping that making a park reservation for my Sept length-of-stay resort stay won't lock me out of also being able to make random park reservations for 3 days between 22 June and September....



Thank you! I’m actually chatting with a cast member now. He said I can book my November and December reservations on Monday. Looks like there’s not a 60 day window as of now for park reservations.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Make sure you check the full website on your computer and not the app. That’s where I can see our new dates. The app still shows my daughter’s old expiration date.


Mine and my wife's are the opposite. MDE app shows extended date and website shows expired ticket. It amazes me these seem to pull from different databases.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I'm just about to the point of crying...I see so many saying they have their new expiration date. Still nothing for us. I hate the idea of being on hold,cause I know it will be awhile,  but I guess I'm going to have to call. Don't want to miss the opportunity to make park reservations on Monday.


I called the AP VIP line and I honestly was on hold for less than 10 minutes yesterday. I spoke with the CM and the  expiration dates were updated within 10 minutes of hanging up the phone.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I'm just about to the point of crying...I see so many saying they have their new expiration date. Still nothing for us. I hate the idea of being on hold,cause I know it will be awhile,  but I guess I'm going to have to call. Don't want to miss the opportunity to make park reservations on Monday.


Please forgive me if I am ‘teaching my grandmother to suck eggs’, but have you logged out of the website and app and then logged back in? This seemed to trigger the extension for me. Still no Disney e mails for me though.


----------



## Spaceguy55

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I'm just about to the point of crying...I see so many saying they have their new expiration date. Still nothing for us. I hate the idea of being on hold,cause I know it will be awhile,  but I guess I'm going to have to call. Don't want to miss the opportunity to make park reservations on Monday.


Mine didn't update till today but when I clicked on eligible dates below the date in MDE online it showed the extended dates for the last 3 or 4 days...


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Make sure you check the full website on your computer and not the app. That’s where I can see our new dates. The app still shows my daughter’s old expiration date.


I've checked both numerous times, nothing...


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Please forgive me if I am ‘teaching my grandmother to suck eggs’, but have you logged out of the website and app and then logged back in? This seemed to trigger the extension for me. Still no Disney e mails for me though.


Yes


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

GoofEeyore26 said:


> Mine and my wife's are the opposite. MDE app shows extended date and website shows expired ticket. It amazes me these seem to pull from different databases.



That’s interesting. I always book ADRs and FPS from the website, we never use the app until we get to Florida.


----------



## Cygnus 2112

Like others, I tried finding my answer across various threads so apologies in advance. Our AP's expire in September (or December I guess with the extension) - we have an April 2021 trip booked.....will we be able to make park reservations on Monday in light of the fact the AP's will not be valid then (and I don't have to renew them for a while)?


----------



## JM23457

JayMunOne said:


> This is the "something special" they had planned for passholders.  As I expected and predicted on this thread weeks ago, a truly empty gesture.  I love WDW but I can't stand corporate and I'm probably cancelling the AP and not going for a while.  And not because of COVID-19.  That's sad.


It's completely lame. I agree. And you can only book one of the two days, not even both.


----------



## KristinU

A_Hal said:


> She said I could book for the length of my stay for each resort stay and also book up to 3 days without a reservation


The more I think about it, this would make the most sense.  Especially for local AP holders.  Just because you have onsite resort plans for something special later in the year should not preclude you from going at all until then.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

lionqueen said:


> Hi.  We are looking to get a refund for our Gold Annual Passes.  Do we have to call the number to start the process or can it be done over email or maybe a chat feature?  TiA


Disney said they will be sending out more details to APs in July.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

frabjous said:


> That’s a big assumption. We know it will be limited capacity and it was limited enough that they shut off sales, and spaced existing reservation holders before AP holders and before opening it up generally. We also all have experience with other limited capacity venues quickly running out of tickets. Finally we know there is no commitment everyone will get access.
> 
> Although more importantly, it makes what should be a simple resolvable issue into a mess to deal with, for no good reason



It will be interesting to see what Disney does. If capacity is set for 5000 people (making that up) on July 11, is that the number Disney will be using right away through Sept 2021 as well? Because they won't know when they can increase capacity.

It may be something where people will need to keep checking for spots to open up as Disney increases capacity.


----------



## disneypharm

I used Disney chat this morning to ask a couple of questions and was given the annual pass phone # and immediately disconnected!   She didn’t even give me a chance to ask another question!  Very odd!  I tried to call the phone # and was told to call back because they are very busy!

Anyway, I thought I would ask the questions here since many people were able to reach someone on chat or over the phone.

My husband and I have Platinum annual passes, bought in November 2019.  We are from out of state and have only used 7 days of our passes. All other trips were canceled by Disney or us.  Last month, I requested partial refunds for our passes based on the number of actual park closure (about 117 days).  Still haven't seen our passes change.

I received an email yesterday stating that I can cancel my pass all together.  Does that mean I will get a refund for the period of March 16 until most expiration date of November 12, 2020?

Do you think they consider the 7 days of use as an actual 7 days park hopper pass which is over $500 and reduce that from what we paid which was about $1200?  That would be about $700 each.  Or count the number of days from March 16 until our expiration date of November 12, 2020? That would be about $840 each.

Thanks!


----------



## Arym

I've skimmed through and didn't see anything on this but I'm sorry if I missed it. Has anyone gotten an answer as to how the "October" extension will work for those whose APs expire earlier than October? I asked on chat last night but he had no idea.


----------



## Eastern

disneypharm said:


> Do you think they consider the 7 days of use as an actual 7 days park hopper pass which is over $500 and reduce that from what we paid which was about $1200?  That would be about $700 each.  Or count the number of days from March 16 until our expiration date of November 12, 2020? That would be about $840 each.



I don't see how they could do that. What about people who used their APs for many 1 day visits? They could possibly owe Disney money.

Anyway that would be my argument if they try that.


----------



## marsh0013

marsh0013 said:


> Have any of you called? Asking because I’m in a similar situation and I don’t trust the info I was given. Our Plat Plus APs were extended to Aug 8. We are trying to go Aug 20-30, already have Dolphin booked and would switch that to DVC if we actually have tickets. But that extra month won’t be added until October. So I asked what does this mean for me? And I was told that in October, we will get a month. I said that makes no sense how will our passes that expire Aug 8 now magically get 1 month in October. He just said he doesn’t know the exact date but yes that’s what would happen.
> 
> He put me on hold a few times to see if there was any way to get the extra month applied right away so we could use the passes when we have a trip planned. No go.
> 
> I made it clear we had no intention of renewing because I’m not giving Disney any more money. I just want to figure out a way to use up as many of my DVC points as possible while using these APs. He said we’ll have more information in early July. Which I told him doesn’t help if I’m trying on Monday to make park reservations for Aug 20-30. And if we actually do get a month in October, I’m going to have no luck finding something DVC at that point.
> 
> So honestly I have no idea how this is going to work for those of us with expiration dates between July 11 and whatever date in October. If we didn’t have DVC points I’d say screw it and just take the refund.
> 
> And yes I know technically we could try to go before Aug 8. However, this will be replacing a a Disneyland trip we are cancelling and for which we already have our PTO requests in. And we live in NJ so worried about the quarantine issue.
> 
> One more thing  since we’re Plat Plus I asked if there was any compensation for the closed water parks and was told not at this time. Nice. Really frustrated with Disney. I get it you don’t want us to come. But having DVC points really messes with that.





Arym said:


> I've skimmed through and didn't see anything on this but I'm sorry if I missed it. Has anyone gotten an answer as to how the "October" extension will work for those whose APs expire earlier than October? I asked on chat last night but he had no idea.



I quoted my response from earlier today. I haven’t seen anyone else with any info. I don’t trust what I was told honestly.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

I assume you will not be able to make park reservations if your tickets are still expired in their system come Monday morning. When we rebooked our May trip for June a castmember assured me we’d have no trouble making new fastpasses with one expired ticket because “Disney magic” would fix it before our 60 day mark. Well, when 7am arrived on our 60 day mark my son’s ticket was still expired and he didn’t get fastpasses. I called later that day and they immediately fixed his expiration date and I made his fastpasses to match ours. So they definitely have the capability to fix the expiration date if you can get the right person on the phone. I recommend calling now and trying to get that fixed before Monday.


----------



## Gehrig1B

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly don't think people will have a problem getting park reservations 60 days in advance, heck I don't think there will be a problem 30 days in advance.


We are arriving on 30 December.  I hope you are right but I imagine NYE and the days before may be a tough reservation to make? I guess I will find out on Monday morning.


----------



## PrincessV

A random passing thought as I wait for someone at WDW to respond to my email... info on AP options, including how to cancel, they say is coming in early July. But park reservations open next week. I feel like that could be strategic: let APs see that there’s plenty of availability and maybe they’ll decide to keep their APs, or, transversely, let them see how hard it will be to get into a park and more will opt to cancel, which will help meet limited capacity. 

Or, it’s all, you know, just unintended and poorly conceived.  #Iwantmymoneyback


----------



## yulilin3

I leave for one morning...
Thanks to those who reported,  post was deleted and points were given
In the future just reporting a post is enough, the constant quoting and replying to the post just creates more work for me cause i have to delete each one 
Please remain on topic and under DIS guidelines


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

yulilin3 said:


> I leave for one morning...
> Thanks to those who reported,  post was deleted and points were given
> In the future just reporting a post is enough, the constant quoting and replying to the post just creates more work for me cause i have to delete each one
> Please remain on topic and under DIS guidelines


Sorry .


----------



## twinklebug

I have an AP but my daughter does not have any ticket as of yet. I'm curious if I pass off my unactivated platinum AP to her if it will allow her to make park reservations and then I can transfer it back to me to hold after she buys and adds a park pass.

In theory it should work.


----------



## Eastern

twinklebug said:


> I have an AP but my daughter does not have any ticket as of yet. I'm curious if I pass off my unactivated platinum AP to her if it will allow her to make park reservations and then I can transfer it back to me to hold after she buys and adds a park pass.
> 
> In theory it should work.


That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Takket

marsh0013 said:


> Have any of you called? Asking because I’m in a similar situation and I don’t trust the info I was given. Our Plat Plus APs were extended to Aug 8. We are trying to go Aug 20-30, already have Dolphin booked and would switch that to DVC if we actually have tickets. But that extra month won’t be added until October. So I asked what does this mean for me? And I was told that in October, we will get a month. I said that makes no sense how will our passes that expire Aug 8 now magically get 1 month in October. He just said he doesn’t know the exact date but yes that’s what would happen.
> 
> He put me on hold a few times to see if there was any way to get the extra month applied right away so we could use the passes when we have a trip planned. No go.
> 
> I made it clear we had no intention of renewing because I’m not giving Disney any more money. I just want to figure out a way to use up as many of my DVC points as possible while using these APs. He said we’ll have more information in early July. Which I told him doesn’t help if I’m trying on Monday to make park reservations for Aug 20-30. And if we actually do get a month in October, I’m going to have no luck finding something DVC at that point.
> 
> So honestly I have no idea how this is going to work for those of us with expiration dates between July 11 and whatever date in October. If we didn’t have DVC points I’d say screw it and just take the refund.
> 
> And yes I know technically we could try to go before Aug 8. However, this will be replacing a a Disneyland trip we are cancelling and for which we already have our PTO requests in. And we live in NJ so worried about the quarantine issue.
> 
> One more thing  since we’re Plat Plus I asked if there was any compensation for the closed water parks and was told not at this time. Nice. Really frustrated with Disney. I get it you don’t want us to come. But having DVC points really messes with that.



Yes, called a few days ago. Was basically just told that we could not renew right now and the system would populate at a later date. You can't even get to the AP page on disney's website right now. It redirects you to an "updated experiences" page. So I have no way to check and even see if my revised pass it up. Very frustrating.


----------



## CanucksRock

So, my friend and I have an AP, another couple without a ticket is going to join us in September. I have 2 no-expiry 4 day park tickets on my account; could I reassign the tickets to them to make reservations; then reassign back after they connect there own tickets once they can purchase? (They can't actually use my 4 day tickets as they are CDN only ones)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arym said:


> I've skimmed through and didn't see anything on this but I'm sorry if I missed it. Has anyone gotten an answer as to how the "October" extension will work for those whose APs expire earlier than October? I asked on chat last night but he had no idea.


Same boat. My extended pass expires 7/25. Thing is- I’d be very happy to get the one month extension in Oct so I could do an Oct/Nov trip to make up for my lost last AP trip in March. But I can’t even plan that without knowing when/how of the AP extension...


----------



## tbssenterprises

Have been on hold for close to an hour.  Same thing this morning before I gave up.  My expiration is still the end of August.  I want to make ressies next week for September.  This really rots.


----------



## Eastern

CanucksRock said:


> So, my friend and I have an AP, another couple without a ticket is going to join us in September. I have 2 no-expiry 4 day park tickets on my account; could I reassign the tickets to them to make reservations; then reassign back after they connect there own tickets once they can purchase? (They can't actually use my 4 day tickets as they are CDN only ones)


You can reassign the tickets to them but they have to reassign them back to you.


----------



## marsh0013

gottalovepluto said:


> Same boat. My extended pass expires 7/25. Thing is- I’d be very happy to get the one month extension in Oct so I could do an Oct/Nov trip to make up for my lost last AP trip in March. But I can’t even plan that without knowing when/how of the AP extension...



Same here, ours is Aug 8 currently, we lost a Mar/Apr trip but I’d take the month right away (husbands bday is aug 22 and trying to do a trip for that) or the Oct/Nov but need to know so we can plan DVC around it. I was told we’ll have more details in early July.  Which isn’t super helpful with park reservations opening Monday. And DVC in Oct is already pretty booked. If we don’t get the days added until Oct and have to use starting then, I’d imagine getting park reservations would be difficult.


----------



## Anne Ritchey

Might I safely assume that all the recent queries re AP refunds, extensions only apply to those who did NOT choose the "default" choice (don't call=no extension) of the initial choices given back I'm March/early April? WDW has posted twice that choices are still available as if that initial choice could be moot.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Just got off the phone with VIPassholder (407) 560-7277 and confirmed that APs with room-only reservations can make park reservations Monday morning at 7:00am eastern. You can book as many park days as you have hotel days. The 3-day limit is only for passholders who don't have Disney resort reservations. They also confirmed that people holding new, unused APs can request a full refund. ((used APs can get a partial refund based on the number of days used and when the pass was originally supposed to expire))

Also they said passholders can make new room-only resort reservations beginning June 26th for stays January 1, 2021 through December 26, 2021 (those dates are as of today but she predicts will be changed to 12/31/21 before next weekend when we call)


----------



## Sandisw

GoofEeyore26 said:


> Can I ask what TA company is your TA associated with? Where is she getting here info? No other TAs are seeing this from those I've talked to.



I was given the same info from a few TA friends yesterday as well


----------



## Eastern

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Just got off the phone with VIPassholder (407) 560-7277 and confirmed that APs with room-only reservations can make park reservations Monday morning at 7:00am eastern. You can book as many park days as you have hotel days.



Is it hotel days or length of stay? (arrival day through departure day)


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Eastern said:


> Is it hotel days or length of stay? (arrival day through departure day)



Arrival and departure days count as days yes.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

It really must be an absolute cluster at Disney customer service. I’ve been on hold 90 minutes now. Sigh. Just need to link a stubborn ressie so I can make park reservations on Monday. Wish there was a phone number for “easy, fast fixes only.”


----------



## GoofEeyore26

kylenne said:


> I reached out to my TA this morning about our May 2021 trip (already booked) and she let me know some things that might be of interest to y'all:
> 
> 1) No booking park days for 2021 resort reservations on Monday. Just 2020 trips.
> 
> 2) Info is mixed on whether or not 2021 resort reservations can start booking park days on the 24th or the 28th. She advised us to prepare for the 24th just in case.
> 
> 3) The system _should_ work the same as FPs did, in that I should be able to make park reservations for May/June 2021 even though my AP is set to expire in December.
> 
> 4) A linked AP voucher will also count for "valid admission media" to book park days even if it's not active yet.
> 
> She also reassured us that there really aren't many people booked for 2021 at this point and capacity will be higher by then, so if you're currently worried about getting into the parks on a 2021 trip, don't be.
> 
> We'll see what happens on Monday but I'm feeling a lot better about things.




So I just realized for For your point #3, if it works the same as FP did, then APs would NOT be able to book a park reservation if their AP was set to expire before the trip. For FP, you had to renew before you could book post-expiration FP. That is why they allowed renewal 60 days before expiration.  So I don't think you'll be able to make res for your April trip.


----------



## grannyminnie

A dumb question here...are any of you able to see the link where we will actually see what park days are available when we start to book on Monday?
I just see instructions on how to do it.


----------



## tbssenterprises

I gave up after 1.5 hours on hold.  My expiration is set for the end of August (which they should make till the end of November), and I want to make ressies for September.  Technically, I should get the three month extension and if they don't do it by Monday morning, I'm afraid I might get blocked out of my September dates.  GRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## kiki02

yes, also not extended for me.


----------



## yulilin3

grannyminnie said:


> A dumb question here...are any of you able to see the link where we will actually see what park days are available when we start to book on Monday?
> I just see instructions on how to do it.


I cannot see a link anywhere


----------



## grannyminnie

So, on Monday, then, do we go to MDE and look under "My Plans" for it?


----------



## yulilin3

grannyminnie said:


> So, on Monday, then, do we go to MDE and look under "My Plans" for it?


ok so apparently you have to go online to get to MDE. Like the website. At least that's what I'm hearing from others
If you go on it right now
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/sign in
and then go to MDE drop down menu and you'll see
Disney Park Pass System
 that link takes you to the info of the process but I don't know if it will transform into the actual place to go


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

yulilin3 said:


> ok so apparently you have to go online to get to MDE. Like the website. At least that's what I'm hearing from others
> If you go on it right now
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/sign in
> and then go to MDE drop down menu and you'll see
> Disney Park Pass System
> that link takes you to the info of the process but I don't know if it will transform into the actual place to go


This is exactly what the CM I just spoke with told me too. Use the MDE website only. After reservations are made, we will be able to modify in the app. On Monday, log in to MDE website, go to drop down menu, and select the tab for park reservations. I assume the info tab will change, or a new tab will appear there. The CM also made sure to remind me that you can only book one day at a time (meaning you have to follow the entire set of steps for each day you want to reserve) so booking a week’s worth of reservations for a resort stay is going to require some patience on Monday morning.


----------



## kylenne

GoofEeyore26 said:


> So I just realized for For your point #3, if it works the same as FP did, then APs would NOT be able to book a park reservation if their AP was set to expire before the trip. For FP, you had to renew before you could book post-expiration FP. That is why they allowed renewal 60 days before expiration.  So I don't think you'll be able to make res for your April trip.



Our trip is a 2 week May/June split and since we booked it as one of the 2021 return packages she’s gonna just add a couple of hoppers on it to cover us both. Interestingly hoppers will be available for 2021 which makes me think they really will try to incorporate hopping into the new reservation system once they’re able to ramp up capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

MouseMamaToMany said:


> This is exactly what the CM I just spoke with told me too. Use the MDE website only. After reservations are made, we will be able to modify in the app. On Monday, log in to MDE website, go to drop down menu, and select the tab for park reservations. I assume the info tab will change, or a new tab will appear there. The CM also made sure to remind me that you can only book one day at a time (meaning you have to follow the entire set of steps for each day you want to reserve) so booking a week’s worth of reservations for a resort stay is going to require some patience on Monday morning.


OMG I wish they hadn't opened it up like this. Wouldn't have been better to do it 3 months at a time?
I feel for everyone doing this Monday and can only hope that those coming in the next couple of months get through


----------



## meekey7197

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I wish they hadn't opened it up like this. Wouldn't have been better to do it 3 months at a time?
> I feel for everyone doing this Monday and can only hope that those coming in the next couple of months get through



right? goodness, I    have four trips to do. Guess I'm going to be late for work...


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I wish they hadn't opened it up like this. Wouldn't have been better to do it 3 months at a time?
> I feel for everyone doing this Monday and can only hope that those coming in the next couple of months get through



Couldn’t agree more. Monday is going to be a disaster.
That doesn’t mean I won’t be up at 5am my time, sipping my tea, and cursing at my computer.


----------



## elle101me

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I wish they hadn't opened it up like this. Wouldn't have been better to do it 3 months at a time?
> I feel for everyone doing this Monday and can only hope that those coming in the next couple of months get through


I can’t understand why they’re letting 15 months worth of people book at the same time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

elle101me said:


> I can’t understand why they’re letting 15 months worth of people book at the same time.


I feel like before every big thing goes live, this is Disney IT. Every. Time.


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> ok so apparently you have to go online to get to MDE. Like the website. At least that's what I'm hearing from others
> If you go on it right now
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/sign in
> and then go to MDE drop down menu and you'll see
> Disney Park Pass System
> that link takes you to the info of the process but I don't know if it will transform into the actual place to go



Yes, on Monday that link will take you where you need to go.


----------



## yulilin3

Sandisw said:


> Yes, on Monday that link will take you where you need to go.


hopefully


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> hopefully



Assuming it works...that is true! Lol


----------



## Sandisw

elle101me said:


> I can’t understand why they’re letting 15 months worth of people book at the same time.



Yesterday, some TAs were told Monday would be only for 2020..seems today some are getting different info.


----------



## tbssenterprises

OK, I am a dummy.  Just got off the phone (finally after three 1 hour waits).....So, my pass extension isn't reflected when I go to my tickets etc., nor my magicbands.  However, if you go into MY PLANS where all of your vacation trips are listed, you need to click on the link (left hand side) for  Daily Itinerary  Tickets and Memory Maker, and THERE you will find your extension.

Whew!  She also said I could "probably" move one of my trips from one month to another starting Monday.  Hoping I can!!!



*My Plans, Reservations and Tickets

Daily Itinerary  TicketS  & Memory Maker*



Add More Plans


----------



## nostalgic4disney

Sandisw said:


> Yesterday, some TAs were told Monday would be only for 2020..seems today some are getting different info.


I’ve heard it’s open for all who have already made reservations and have tickets/AP


----------



## PCFriar80

tbssenterprises said:


> OK, I am a dummy.  Just got off the phone (finally after three 1 hour waits).....So, my pass extension isn't reflected when I go to my tickets etc., nor my magicbands.  However, if you go into MY PLANS where all of your vacation trips are listed, you need to click on the link (left hand side) for  Daily Itinerary  Tickets and Memory Maker, and THERE you will find your extension.
> 
> Whew!  She also said I could "probably" move one of my trips from one month to another starting Monday.  Hoping I can!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *My Plans, Reservations and Tickets
> 
> Daily Itinerary  TicketS  & Memory Maker*
> 
> 
> 
> Add More Plans


Just noticed that myself!  It doesn't show on the AP selection but is reflected under my reservations.
Talk about inconsistent!  
PS....Nice avatar!


----------



## Sandisw

nostalgic4disney said:


> I’ve heard it’s open for all who have already made reservations and have tickets/AP



Yup..seems things have changed since yesterday..but, honestly until people report what they actually can book Monday, I don’t know which one is true.


----------



## yulilin3

Sandisw said:


> Yesterday, some TAs were told Monday would be only for 2020..seems today some are getting different info.


you really cannot trust absolutely anyone unless they come with credentials that the programmed the system. It is a wait and see and report back kinda Monday situation


----------



## yulilin3

tbssenterprises said:


> OK, I am a dummy.  Just got off the phone (finally after three 1 hour waits).....So, my pass extension isn't reflected when I go to my tickets etc., nor my magicbands.  However, if you go into MY PLANS where all of your vacation trips are listed, you need to click on the link (left hand side) for  Daily Itinerary  Tickets and Memory Maker, and THERE you will find your extension.
> 
> Whew!  She also said I could "probably" move one of my trips from one month to another starting Monday.  Hoping I can!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *My Plans, Reservations and Tickets
> 
> Daily Itinerary  TicketS  & Memory Maker*
> 
> 
> 
> Add More Plans


I checked all of that and my son's ap still hasn't extended  it's alright though, we are local aps and can only book 3 visits at a time so no worries until May 2021  hopefully it has updated by then


----------



## osufeth24

Still no extension on mine yet ugh (it expired in Apr, so it shows I have no tickets).  Trying to book the parks on monday for the staycation in Feb (even though like I said, we'll cancel if park hopping is still a no go)

I guess really the most important thing is mine gets extended before AP previews go live


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> you really cannot trust absolutely anyone unless they come with credentials that the programmed the system. It is a wait and see and report back kinda Monday situation



I get that but when people have just been trained and told those things...and I have seen several reports of TAs being given that...it does lead support it was the plan.

Someone just posted in DVC again they were told it by someone at Disney when dealing with a CM.

But, I agree, until Monday, we do not know exactly what will happen and of course, because it is not clear, everyone will be trying and when we get the first report about 2021, then it will be confirmed!


----------



## twinklebug

yulilin3 said:


> you really cannot trust absolutely anyone unless they come with credentials that the programmed the system. It is a wait and see and report back kinda Monday situation


Keep in mind that the programmers are only working off of specs that have been drawn up in haste.
Code is only as good as the specs it came from.


----------



## FinallyFL

twinklebug said:


> Keep in mind that the programmers are only working off of specs that have been drawn up in haste.
> Code is only as good as the specs it came from.


Here's hoping they wrote the specs better than they wrote the announcement.


----------



## sky13

I posted here a couple of days ago about trying to call the Passholder line and getting cut off by Skype at the 60 minute mark (I'm international so Skype is one of the few ways I can call USA landlines without paying extortionate international calling rates).

I finally have a day off work today so thought I'd try last night after getting home from work - got the "all circuits are busy" message. Then woke up early (at 6am! thank you time difference) to try to call. On hold for another 60 minutes before Skype cut me off, sigh.

So at this point my usual go to method for calling the USA doesn't seem to work given the long hold times with Disney, argh! 

Might have to explore other options like Google Voice or something, but the long hold times are really frustrating for me when calling internationally and trying to deal with the time differences!

(Though looking at the AP page on WDW site - it seems that there's something about them sending information in early July about how to "take action on these options" (re extension vs refund - wonder if I should just wait for them to release more information then?)


----------



## disneypharm

sky13 said:


> I posted here a couple of days ago about trying to call the Passholder line and getting cut off by Skype at the 60 minute mark (I'm international so Skype is one of the few ways I can call USA landlines without paying extortionate international calling rates).
> 
> I finally have a day off work today so thought I'd try last night after getting home from work - got the "all circuits are busy" message. Then woke up early (at 6am! thank you time difference) to try to call. On hold for another 60 minutes before Skype cut me off, sigh.
> 
> So at this point my usual go to method for calling the USA doesn't seem to work given the long hold times with Disney, argh!
> 
> Might have to explore other options like Google Voice or something, but the long hold times are really frustrating for me when calling internationally and trying to deal with the time differences!
> 
> (Though looking at the AP page on WDW site - it seems that there's something about them sending information in early July about how to "take action on these options" (re extension vs refund - wonder if I should just wait for them to release more information then?)


Yes, I was on hold for 90 minutes today and basically was told that CMs don't know much and we will hear more in July.  So, I wouldn't waste my time calling them anymore.


----------



## joyjoy

grannyminnie said:


> A dumb question here...are any of you able to see the link where we will actually see what park days are available when we start to book on Monday?
> I just see instructions on how to do it.


I just got off the phone with CS or whatever it's called.  I used the top-secret (not really) phone number and only waited 5 mins.  Who KNEW a real person would answer at this hour?  9 pm CST.  Anyway, she said if you have tickets (AP) and a valid resort ressie and Monday is your day, open MDE at 7 am EST and a calendar will pop up giving you choices of parks on the days of your stay.  I asked about tech difficulties and she said to call back at this number and they would connect me to  IT.   The super secret phone number for AP is (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277


----------



## mom2elle

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm so confused by what you are wanting to do. How can you "renew" an AP you have cancelled for a refund? Wouldn't you be getting a brand new AP at that point instead of a renewal?


I don’t want to cancel my AP. I want to keep the original expiration date (ie, decline the 4 month extension for the closure, receive pro-rated refund for that period of time). When I go in August, I want to renew my pass from Oct of this year, to Oct of next year.


----------



## bernina

Question on unactivated AP vouchers (new, not renewal certs).

If I activate for our trip during opening week, am I entitled to the 1 month extension (in Oct or whenever they're planning on doing that)?


----------



## soniam

bernina said:


> Question on unactivated AP vouchers (new, not renewal certs).
> 
> If I activate for our trip during opening week, am I entitled to the 1 month extension (in Oct or whenever they're planning on doing that)?



I don’t think so.


----------



## BigThunderDave

Is there a way to buy an Annual Pass right now?  My 4-year-old son still has a valid AP, but I allowed my own pass to lapse at the end of January.  I feel like Disney might not be thrilled with me if I just send my 4-year-old into the parks by himself, so I think I need to find a way to buy a ticket for myself.


----------



## yulilin3

BigThunderDave said:


> Is there a way to buy an Annual Pass right now?  My 4-year-old son still has a valid AP, but I allowed my own pass to lapse at the end of January.  I feel like Disney might not be thrilled with me if I just send my 4-year-old into the parks by himself, so I think I need to find a way to buy a ticket for myself.


No way right now,  the option to buy closed on Friday.


----------



## tbssenterprises

PCFriar80 said:


> Just noticed that myself!  It doesn't show on the AP selection but is reflected under my reservations.
> Talk about inconsistent!
> PS....Nice avatar!


Yup, that's my daughter's Golden Retriever! Looks like your puppy likes swimming too!


----------



## holyrita

I purchased an AP from Undercover Tourist  in January that I planned to activate/use for the first time in December 2020. If that is linked to my MDE and I have a Disney resort reservation, will I be able to make reservations tomorrow?


----------



## Rick195275

Sorry if this has been asked already! Our APs were activated as vouchers from Sams club. Wondering how the partial refund works? I’m guessing a gift card?


----------



## osufeth24

Still no extension


----------



## marx

DebbieT11 said:


> I'm seeing posts of resort reservations holders of May 2021, Nov 2020 receiving their early access (22 June) emails, so this information of a 60-day window must have been wrong..... imagine that!  <smile>So, now I'm just hoping that making a park reservation for my Sept length-of-stay resort stay won't lock me out of also being able to make random park reservations for 3 days between 22 June and September....


Well, you could book the 3 days first ensuring the entitlement is drawn from the 3 day pool.  Then book your length of stay resort days.

(I'm in the same boat with old MYW tickets and a Gold AP in MDE.  I have August and December (during Gold blackout) resort reservations.  If I book August first will the entitlements be drawn from the AP or MYW tickets?  So, I might book December first to ensure this works).

ETA:  I just realized this wouldn't work for you as you can't reserve the 3 non resort days until June 26th.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Still no extension


Same for my son.


----------



## osufeth24

Really don't want to call again, because 1) Don't want to be on hold 2) I don't know if there's even anything the CM can do.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Same for my son.



Were you/he on monthly payment or fully paid?

When I talked to someone on Thursday, she may it sound like mine hadn't been extended yet because I didn't officially call them earlier to say I wanted extended (even though I had no choice because they don't give refunds on the final monthly payment)


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Our extension isn't showing on the website but is on the App.  DD's expires 3 days in to our trip before the extension and I don't want to risk not being able to make her ressies tomorrow. Since we have to make reservations on the website, I'm sitting on hold with VIP Passholder (currently 47 minutes).


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Were you/he on monthly payment or fully paid?


Monthly.  He was paying for himself but we had the same expiration date,  i paid for myself and my dd. His cc is still active and current so that's not the issue.


----------



## JM23457

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Also they said passholders can make new room-only resort reservations beginning June 26th for stays January 1, 2021 through December 26, 2021 (those dates are as of today but she predicts will be changed to 12/31/21 before next weekend when we call)


Will AP holders be able to make those 2021 resort reservations online, or will they need to call in?


----------



## FinallyFL

yulilin3 said:


> Monthly.  He was paying for himself but we had the same expiration date,  i paid for myself and my dd. His cc is still active and current so that's not the issue.


The default for monthly APs is refund, not extension.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Monthly.  He was paying for himself but we had the same expiration date,  i paid for myself and my dd. His cc is still active and current so that's not the issue.



I'm at Disney springs now. Do you think guest relations would be able to help me?


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I'm at Disney springs now. Do you think guest relations would be able to help me?


Cannot hurt to ask


----------



## motherof5

yulilin3 said:


> Same for my son.


My extension hasn't shown up yet


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

For the AP previews of MK and AK, are you allowed to attend a preview on both the 9th and 10th? Or are you only allowed one preview day?
I think I have seen conflicting information. I did a chat with a CM last night and she said the preview was subject to availability but you could attend both days if you got a reservation.


----------



## armerida

We have an on-site December trip booked but right now our AP expires November 29 (extended from August 4). Am I correct that I won’t be able to make park reservations for December tomorrow since the extra 30 days won’t be tacked on until October? Is renewing our passes now even an option, or do I have to be in the 60 day window? We are coming down in August too and I was hoping to wait and see how that goes before committing to renew for another year.


----------



## Crazyhorse

DisneyFanJenn said:


> Our extension isn't showing on the website but is on the App.  DD's expires 3 days in to our trip before the extension and I don't want to risk not being able to make her ressies tomorrow. Since we have to make reservations on the website, I'm sitting on hold with VIP Passholder (currently 47 minutes).


We're in the same boat!  The app is reflecting the additional 117 days but the website is not.  Thankfully, the original expiration was 2/14/2021 so I should be able to make park reservations for our December trip but would you please post back what you find out about the conflicting app v.s. website data?


----------



## Eastern

Rick195275 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already! Our APs were activated as vouchers from Sams club. Wondering how the partial refund works? I’m guessing a gift card?


No one knows yet.


----------



## armerida

Has anyone else had this happen - our passes updated Friday from August 4 to November 29. I just checked again in both the app and on my laptop and now they have reverted to August 4. Eek! I need to reserve parks tomorrow for our August trip!
*EDIT*
They show as August 4 under “my profile” but under “tickets and passes” they still show Nov. 29. So I guess I’m good?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Cannot hurt to ask



They couldn't do anything. Bah


----------



## Mustachiokot

yulilin3 said:


> Monthly.  He was paying for himself but we had the same expiration date,  i paid for myself and my dd. His cc is still active and current so that's not the issue.



I called the passholder line and they connected me with someone from the monthly AP department. That person told me that because my last payment was on March 1st, my pass was “paid in full” when parks closed and therefore I would get an extension. He said if your pass was not paid in full, you would not get an extension and would instead receive a partial refund.


----------



## ebailey

armerida said:


> We have an on-site December trip booked but right now our AP expires November 29 (extended from August 4). Am I correct that I won’t be able to make park reservations for December tomorrow since the extra 30 days won’t be tacked on until October? Is renewing our passes now even an option, or do I have to be in the 60 day window? We are coming down in August too and I was hoping to wait and see how that goes before committing to renew for another year.


I was told yesterday that I could not renew outside the 60 day window


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> For the AP previews of MK and AK, are you allowed to attend a preview on both the 9th and 10th? Or are you only allowed one preview day?
> I think I have seen conflicting information. I did a chat with a CM last night and she said the preview was subject to availability but you could attend both days if you got a reservation.



While personally I would love to go both days... but is it fair? It would really cut down on the number of APs who can participate. 

Of course, that's assuming there will be a lot of APs who want to go. When Universal did their AP days, at first there was a rush of trying to get reservations (and lots of complaining regarding IT problems), but in the end, Universal was actually not at capacity the second day.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Rash said:


> Can I start a thread specifically for those of us whose AP expired during the closure and have disappeared from MDE so that we can post when they start to get extended?


My son's expired in late March and just showed up again in MDE this week. At first could only see it on computer (not app)


----------



## lovethattink

Still waiting for mine and dh’s AP to update in MDE. Ours expire 7/7. Ds’s  already updated from May to September.


----------



## PrincessV

My son’s pass expired in April - monthly payments that were paid off in Dec. No extension or refund yet, and AP is gone from MDE.


----------



## osufeth24

PrincessV said:


> My son’s pass expired in April - monthly payments that were paid off in Dec. No extension or refund yet, and AP is gone from MDE.



Outside of the paid off in Dec, same boat. Was set to expire April 26, so final payment was made.


----------



## DisMommyTX

We are on the monthly AP payment plan, planning to renew indefinitely. Can someone please double-check my logic here. Original passes expire Nov 23. I'm really torn trying to figure out whether to accept the extension or not. Without doing anything, expiration date should be extended to Dec 23, but not until Oct. We cannot renew until Sept 23, which makes getting park reservations for our family Thanksgiving trip tough. If we take the extension, passes will expire on April 23, cannot renew until Feb 23. Which impacts ability to schedule Memorial day and July 4th trips.

Yes, we always travel at the busiest times, bc those are the only times we can all get off work. We usually stay off-site for 4 long trips per year, so only planning 3 days at a time may be a deal breaker anyway. Maybe we would be better off cancelling AP and just buying 6-day tickets for each trip separately.

Extend now so we can book Nov or wait to see if we want to cancel or renew so we can book all next year? Waiting feels smarter, but I NEED to know that my Thanksgiving trip will happen. It is my reward for not killing my family during the last 4 months of quarantine.  I feel like everything will open up by next spring, but it is crazy not knowing if we will even be able to get into the parks the dates we plan to travel.

eta- Just got off the phone with the AP line, a little over an hour on hold. The CM was very nice and confident in her answers. Here is her info fwiw...
1) She said that we could renew now if we wanted to pay in full (passes would then expire Nov 2022), but to stay on monthly payment plan we would have to wait until Sept to renew. 
2) She also said that we would NOT receive the one month extension either way--that was only for people whose passes expired during the closure so they would have time to renew   . I hope that is incorrect.
3) She said if we do nothing, monthly payments would automatically resume in July and passes would expire on the original date. To get the 4 month extension, we have to call back and request it through the monthly payment department at 1-888-701-4100 opt #3 then opt #2, 8am-8pm M-F. 
4) Finally, she said Passholders would receive an email with a link to sign-up for the Passholder previews. She did not know whether we would be able to sign-up for all of them or just 1, but that they would not count as part of the 3 park reservation days allotted to APs.

Still don't know whether or not to extend, but I hope this info helps others!


----------



## osufeth24

I'm legit refreshing the app every 30 minutes.


----------



## PrincessV

Approaching 45 mins on hold & ready to quit. IDK how you guys make it for hours or more! At this point I’m almost ready to just eat the loss and move on.


----------



## NLKim

PrincessV said:


> Approaching 45 mins on hold & ready to quit. IDK how you guys make it for hours or more! At this point I’m almost ready to just eat the loss and move on.


Just put the phone on speaker and do something else. Last time I called (in April) it took 2 hrs so I had it as background music while grading all the wonderful 'distance learning assignments'


----------



## osufeth24

Might seem like a dumb question.

On Apr 26 AP holders can make a res, I'm assuming anyone you try to make a res for has to be an AP holder as well?  A buddy is coming down week of July 21 for work at this moment.  I'm assuming I can't make a res for both of us on the 26th?  He would have to wait til the 28th?

Of course this is assuming my stupid AP even comes back on my MDE


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

osufeth24 said:


> Might seem like a dumb question.
> 
> On Apr 26 AP holders can make a res, I'm assuming anyone you try to make a res for has to be an AP holder as well?  A buddy is coming down week of July 21 for work at this moment.  I'm assuming I can't make a res for both of us on the 26th?  He would have to wait til the 28th?
> 
> Of course this is assuming my stupid AP even comes back on my MDE


I think that you are correct. Your friend will have to wait until 28th.


----------



## FinallyFL

osufeth24 said:


> I'm at Disney springs now. Do you think guest relations would be able to help me?
> [/QUOT


My sister and her family are visiting WDW for a week starting June 19, 2021. Her tickets were originally purchased for last week. My sister is staying at Vistana and has 4 day tickets for her family so she can book her park reservations on June 28th.  I currently have a Gold AP which I purchased for this years trip. After the 4 month extension my ticket will expire in March 22. Assuming the rules don't change, if I purchase a 5 day ticket to cover my sister's visit could I use it to upgrade to a resident pass after the 4th day? Opinions?


----------



## Goofy2015

AP Extension Question
I see the extended dates on MDE App but not on MDE Desktop Web Browser, does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## osufeth24

PrincessV said:


> Approaching 45 mins on hold & ready to quit. IDK how you guys make it for hours or more! At this point I’m almost ready to just eat the loss and move on.



any luck?


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Goofy2015 said:


> AP Extension Question
> I see the extended dates on MDE App but not on MDE Desktop Web Browser, does anyone else have this issue?



Yes, and I spent almost 2 hours this morning on hold since DD's expires 3 days into our Sept trip. Was worried I wouldn't be able to make reservations in the AM. CM had me go in through the My Plans screen and they were updated there. He said IT must not have gotten to updating them in the Memberships and Benefits screen yet.


----------



## Goofy2015

Goofy2015 said:


> AP Extension Question
> I see the extended dates on MDE App but not on MDE Desktop Web Browser, does anyone else have this issue?



UPDATE: Talked to someone the help chat, they mentioned if you see the extended date on either the App or desktop web browser, you are good to go


----------



## Takket

I just checked MDE and my pass is now on there for renewal. Current pass expires August 1st (old expiration date was April 6th). The desktop browser still doesn't even allow me onto the AP page, it is like it doesn't even exist. It redirects you to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/


----------



## dvc_john

DisneyFanJenn said:


> Yes, and I spent almost 2 hours this morning on hold since DD's expires 3 days into our Sept trip. Was worried I wouldn't be able to make reservations in the AM. CM had me go in through the My Plans screen and they were updated there. He said IT must not have gotten to updating them in the Memberships and Benefits screen yet.
> 
> View attachment 502791





Goofy2015 said:


> UPDATE: Talked to someone the help chat, they mentioned if you see the extended date on either the App or desktop web browser, you are good to go




Thank you.  I can now see that my AP has been extended.


----------



## Liz Z

Just a heads up~~My AP was just updated from an October 29 2020 expiration to February 23 2021
and my MNSSHP tickets for the first party 8/13 has disappeared form MDE  That was our main reason for going.
we have cancelled our trip for the 3rd time and will not be returning until either a vaccine is in place or we still need masks but the parades and fireworks are still on. Want to go back to the way Disney used to be


----------



## osufeth24

waiting to talk to someone in the chat.  I fully expect them to say I have to call.


----------



## CogsworthTN

I’m sorry if this has already be answered ,but my DH AP will expire January 26,2021 and we have a reservation for June 2021. Will we still be able to reserve park days? I currently have a AP voucher that will be activated November 20 of this year and will be good for our June stay.


----------



## disneygrandma

Trying to figure out what we should do concerning our AP's.  We activated them on Dec, 10, 2019, and had planned to use them again on our May, 2020 and Dec, 2020 trips.  We're unsure if we want to go on our Dec trip this year, but we're planning on a family June, 2021 trip.  These are some AP questions which I'm not sure of:

1.  Our AP's were activated on Dec 10th, and if we decide to get a partial refund, will the refund be for approx 75% of cost? (figuring from Dec 10th to mid-March, which would be about 3 months, or 25%.) Or is there some other formula?   If we cancel our Dec trip, then we should probably go with the refund option instead of the extension.

2.  When is the deadline to decide if we want to take the refund instead of the extension?  Is it possible to keep our Dec DVC reservations, and go ahead and reserve our park days, but then decide later if we really truly want to go in Dec?  Could we get a refund in Sept for instance?  We would have used the AP's to secure Park reservation days, but then canceled everything out a couple of months before the trip dates.

3.  The date based multi-day tickets were originally extended to Dec 15, 2020.  Later the date was extended all the way out to Sept 26, 2021 (I believe).  We would love it if the AP extension was done for a longer period,   We would be very upset if we took the partial refund, and then the expiration date was extended out far enough that it would have covered our early June, 2021 trip.  It appears that AP's are not being given the same consideration as the date based tickets.  We would like the opportunity to use our AP's next year when the parks are completely open and functioning without a park reservation system, and we would be able to enjoy fireworks and indoor attractions, all done without face masks.  Does anyone think there is a chance to have the expiration date on AP's extended?  And I'm confused, is the extension just for the closure days now or is there another month added?

We would really appreciate some help with our AP questions.  Thanks so much!


----------



## twinklebug

Liz Z said:


> Just a heads up~~My AP was just updated from an October 29 2020 expiration to February 23 2021
> and my MNSSHP tickets for the first party 8/13 has disappeared form MDE  That was our main reason for going.
> we have cancelled our trip for the 3rd time and will not be returning until either a vaccine is in place or we still need masks but the parades and fireworks are still on. Want to go back to the way Disney used to be


It sounds like you're opting for the partial refund on your APs then? I'm one day off from you from when I activated my pass but have decided that I'll keep my reservation and just wing it in December. If the parks look crazy, we'll just find other ways to relax and entertain ourselves.


----------



## FinallyFL

disneygrandma said:


> Trying to figure out what we should do concerning our AP's.  We activated them on Dec, 10, 2019, and had planned to use them again on our May, 2020 and Dec, 2020 trips.  We're unsure if we want to go on our Dec trip this year, but we're planning on a family June, 2021 trip.  These are some AP questions which I'm not sure of:
> 
> 1.  Our AP's were activated on Dec 10th, and if we decide to get a partial refund, will the refund be for approx 75% of cost? (figuring from Dec 10th to mid-March, which would be about 3 months, or 25%.) Or is there some other formula?   If we cancel our Dec trip, then we should probably go with the refund option instead of the extension.
> 
> 2.  When is the deadline to decide if we want to take the refund instead of the extension?  Is it possible to keep our Dec DVC reservations, and go ahead and reserve our park days, but then decide later if we really truly want to go in Dec?  Could we get a refund in Sept for instance?  We would have used the AP's to secure Park reservation days, but then canceled everything out a couple of months before the trip dates.
> 
> 3.  The date based multi-day tickets were originally extended to Dec 15, 2020.  Later the date was extended all the way out to Sept 26, 2021 (I believe).  We would love it if the AP extension was done for a longer period,   We would be very upset if we took the partial refund, and then the expiration date was extended out far enough that it would have covered our early June, 2021 trip.  It appears that AP's are not being given the same consideration as the date based tickets.  We would like the opportunity to use our AP's next year when the parks are completely open and functioning without a park reservation system, and we would be able to enjoy fireworks and indoor attractions, all done without face masks.  Does anyone think there is a chance to have the expiration date on AP's extended?  And I'm confused, is the extension just for the closure days now or is there another month added?
> 
> We would really appreciate some help with our AP questions.  Thanks so much!


Extension is for the closure dates and in October they will add one more month to the extension. They haven't indicated how they will calculate the refund or when you have to decide which option to take. They did say more information would be coming in early July (so soon ) .


----------



## Liz Z

It sounds like you're opting for the partial refund on your APs then? I'm one day off from you from when I activated my pass but have decided that I'll keep my reservation and just wing it in December. If the parks look crazy, we'll just find other ways to relax and entertain ourselves.
[/QUOTE]
 Hi~~ no we'll keep the extension( no refund) and see how it goes with the pandemic.  We have Christmas NYE week booked,so we'll use the AP or even in February, but its a wait and see.  If not we'll cruise


----------



## osufeth24

yup, just said, when the reservation system opens, and your extension isn't there, you can all the AP number

ugh.  Ridiculous i'm at the mercy of whoever is processing them.  Not sure why they waited so long


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> yup, just said, when the reservation system opens, and your extension isn't there, you can all the AP number
> 
> ugh.  Ridiculous i'm at the mercy of whoever is processing them.  Not sure why they waited so long


I know how frustrated you are, I'm sorry. There's no one updating them manually it's the computer doing it. I was just at my dad's house and neither my dad's, mom, sister or nephew's ap has updated, they are all silver on the monthly program, one with an expiration date in Sept the other in Dec


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I know how frustrated you are, I'm sorry. There's no one updating them manually it's the computer doing it. I was just at my dad's house and neither my dad's, mom, sister or nephew's ap has updated, they are all silver on the monthly program, one with an expiration date in Sept the other in Dec




at least theirs is still active haha.  as of now, i'm sol for tomorrow and possibly Fri if it still doesn't update.  I also really don't want to miss out on the AP preview

I'm not mad at any of the CMs or anything (I work at a guest services position myself, so I get it), more frustrated with decision from Disney to wait so long to do it.


----------



## RememberWhoYouAre

DisneyFanJenn said:


> Yes, and I spent almost 2 hours this morning on hold since DD's expires 3 days into our Sept trip. Was worried I wouldn't be able to make reservations in the AM. CM had me go in through the My Plans screen and they were updated there. He said IT must not have gotten to updating them in the Memberships and Benefits screen yet.
> 
> View attachment 502791


Thanks for this!! I've been refreshing the "memberships and passes" page for days and seeing no extension added to our APs. I just did what you said by using My Plans and there they all are updated with the new expiration date!


----------



## yulilin3

Good luck, May the odds be forever in your favor and May the Force be With You
You can post about your reservations here or on the main thread but please don't open another thread about that


----------



## jo-jo

I haven't read every post, but I have a question about refunds.     We had tickets from UT, that we upgraded to AP.    So we paid about $150 per ticket to disney directly for the upgrade.    If you do the math with the cost of a gold AP and days closed , I would get about $200 back per ticket , but I didn't pay all of that to disney.    Does anyone think this will be an issue?


----------



## yulilin3

jo-jo said:


> I haven't read every post, but I have a question about refunds.     We had tickets from UT, that we upgraded to AP.    So we paid about $150 per ticket to disney directly for the upgrade.    If you do the math with the cost of a gold AP and days closed , I would get about $200 back per ticket , but I didn't pay all of that to disney.    Does anyone think this will be an issue?


specific, complex ticket questions would be better suited for the tickets sticky


----------



## PrincessV

NLKim said:


> Just put the phone on speaker and do something else. Last time I called (in April) it took 2 hrs so I had it as background music while grading all the wonderful 'distance learning assignments'


I did - laundry and cleaning. The music was killing me: I need quiet time lol!



osufeth24 said:


> any luck?


Nope. I gave up at 48 mins; I don’t have unlimited minutes. I’ll keep waiting for a response to my email.


----------



## disneygrandma

I keep thinking about how people with park hopper tickets are being refunded because there is no park hopping.  But what about all of us who have AP's?
We should be getting something to compensate us for the fact that we can't park hop and we might not even be able to get in to the parks at all on our chosen days if we're unable to get a park reservation.  

Disney should extend the AP's for a MUCH longer time frame as a way to make up for these important aspects of a AP.  It won't cost them actual cash for refunds, and will go a long way to make AP holders feel that they are appreciated.


----------



## yulilin3

disneygrandma said:


> I keep thinking about how people with park hopper tickets are being refunded because there is no park hopping.  But what about all of us who have AP's?
> We should be getting something to compensate us for the fact that we can't park hop and we might not even be able to get in to the parks at all on our chosen days if we're unable to get a park reservation.
> 
> Disney should extend the AP's for a MUCH longer time frame as a way to make up for these important aspects of a AP.  It won't cost them actual cash for refunds, and will go a long way to make AP holders feel that they are appreciated.


they are extending it an extra month, above the 4 months already extended or you have the option to completely cancel your pass by August and get refunded whatever charges were made from July to August for those on the monthly plan


----------



## rteetz

Still no extension for me.


----------



## Sandisw

disneygrandma said:


> I keep thinking about how people with park hopper tickets are being refunded because there is no park hopping.  But what about all of us who have AP's?
> We should be getting something to compensate us for the fact that we can't park hop and we might not even be able to get in to the parks at all on our chosen days if we're unable to get a park reservation.
> 
> Disney should extend the AP's for a MUCH longer time frame as a way to make up for these important aspects of a AP.  It won't cost them actual cash for refunds, and will go a long way to make AP holders feel that they are appreciated.



I understand that is a big feature of an AP, but I do think people need to consider that even without it, if you go more than 15 days in a year, even without the hopping, you come out ahead of the regular tickets..

I think, though, that is why they have decided to allow people to turn them in and get a refund, minus days used.  This way, if lack of PH is a big issue, you are no longer stuck.


----------



## gracerussell

Currently have APs that expire September 2020. DVC trips booked for March and April 2021. AP renewal rules state that you can't re-up until 60 days before expiration. So - when park reservations open tomorrow, I will have no valid theme park tickets, yet I am not able to purchase the renewal. Is anyone else in this same situation? What can be done, if anything? Thanks!


----------



## sfbank

I saw a post today that said to call Disney. I called the AP line. Got a great CM on the phone that checked with ticketing. She found out she was able to renew or APs herself so ours that got extended to December are still showing but now we have vouchers for renewals that show the 2030 expiration. Calling in worked for me too.


----------



## CogsworthTN

gracerussell said:


> Currently have APs that expire September 2020. DVC trips booked for March and April 2021. AP renewal rules state that you can't re-up until 60 days before expiration. So - when park reservations open tomorrow, I will have no valid theme park tickets, yet I am not able to purchase the renewal. Is anyone else in this same situation? What can be done, if anything? Thanks!


My DH is. This is really really frustrating. The CM I talked to yesterday did not know how to answer. There are too many variables for many to have a good outcome.  I’m going to try to reserve in the morning, but not expecting it to work. I have a feeling I’m going to be on hold With AP services a very long time tomorrow.


----------



## gracerussell

sfbank said:


> I saw a post today that said to call Disney. I called the AP line. Got a great CM on the phone that checked with ticketing. She found out she was able to renew or APs herself so ours that got extended to December are still showing but now we have vouchers for renewals that show the 2030 expiration. Calling in worked for me too.


Thank you!! I am on hold with them right now.


----------



## yulilin3

gracerussell said:


> Currently have APs that expire September 2020. DVC trips booked for March and April 2021. AP renewal rules state that you can't re-up until 60 days before expiration. So - when park reservations open tomorrow, I will have no valid theme park tickets, yet I am not able to purchase the renewal. Is anyone else in this same situation? What can be done, if anything? Thanks!


many are in the same situation, you have to wait until your renewal time. I don't think all of the spots will fill up tomorrow, also the goal is for the situation to get better so they can increase capacity, so by March we should be seeing a full capacity park availability


----------



## yulilin3

CogsworthTN said:


> My DH is. This is really really frustrating. The CM I talked to yesterday did not know how to answer. There are too many variables for many to have a good outcome.  I’m going to try to reserve in the morning, but not expecting it to work. I have a feeling I’m going to be on hold With AP services a very long time tomorrow.


not sure they'll be able to do anything until you can renew the pass. Tomorrow the lines and system will be clogged with people trying to get through, many having trips next month. I know this is Disney's fault for opening everything at the same time but maybe a little common courtesy for those who just have to wait their renewal day would be helpful?


----------



## CogsworthTN

sfbank said:


> I saw a post today that said to call Disney. I called the AP line. Got a great CM on the phone that checked with ticketing. She found out she was able to renew or APs herself so ours that got extended to December are still showing but now we have vouchers for renewals that show the 2030 expiration. Calling in worked for me too.


I’m on hold right now. Thank you So much for your information. I’m so glad you got answers and help.  I just want to know what to expect. So much thrown at one time. Hopefully the information I can get tonight will help me not have to call tomorrow and not be courteous. I guess some thought  I came across like that with my post earlier.  I wasn’t trying to be not courteous, just a person with with questions.


----------



## sfbank

Glad to help. Good luck and hope everyone have great CMs like I did.


----------



## DebbieT11

marx said:


> ETA:  I just realized this wouldn't work for you as you can't reserve the 3 non resort days until June 26th.



I'm not certain that I *can't* reserve non-resort days on June 22nd.... I have a resort reservation and an active AP...... I'm just wanting to reserve days that aren't on my resort reservation.  *sigh*..... I suppose we'll see.


----------



## kylenne

Tomorrow I am looking at getting park days for this Labor Day weekend since I was able to score a resort reservation and link it in time. May 2021 park reservations will probably have to wait until the 24th when our TA can apparently add some dummy tickets onto our basic package (my AP's new expiration date is 12/2/20 and it extended before I could renew). I'm honestly not even worried about next May though, so few people are booked already and capacity will likely be back to normal by then. Plus we have 2 weeks, gods help us if we can't get enough park time lol.

I hope everyone is successful.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Still no extension for me.


Obviously you need to call up and go full on Do You Know Who I Am?!!!  

Alternatively any chance you can call yourself Karen? Just scare them into fixing it right then!


----------



## randumb0

I just tried to buy an AP and it wouldn't go through


----------



## DebbieT11

I'm still concerned that if I make park reservations for my September stay tomorrow, that I won't be able to make any reservations as an AP holder on the 26th for some days between now and then.... no info if making the resort's reservation will block me out of the 3 days I can make as an APholder..... guesses?


----------



## gottalovepluto

DebbieT11 said:


> I'm still concerned that if I make park reservations for my September stay tomorrow, that I won't be able to make any reservations as an AP holder on the 26th for some days between now and then.... no info if making the resort's reservation will block me out of the 3 days I can make as an APholder..... guesses?


Personally I’d do it and if the system stopped me from making my AP reservations I’d try to cancel the other ones (assuming they’re less important).


----------



## kylenne

randumb0 said:


> I just tried to buy an AP and it wouldn't go through



AP sales were suspended the other day, maybe you can do it on the 28th?



DebbieT11 said:


> I'm still concerned that if I make park reservations for my September stay tomorrow, that I won't be able to make any reservations as an AP holder on the 26th for some days between now and then.... no info if making the resort's reservation will block me out of the 3 days I can make as an APholder..... guesses?



It really shouldn't block you, but we won't know for certain until tomorrow. I'll try to see.


----------



## 1lilspark

DebbieT11 said:


> I'm still concerned that if I make park reservations for my September stay tomorrow, that I won't be able to make any reservations as an AP holder on the 26th for some days between now and then.... no info if making the resort's reservation will block me out of the 3 days I can make as an APholder..... guesses?


Same
Right now my game plan is to wait till I’m off on tue or wed to navigate the system when it’s slightly less overwhelmed...attempt to book for November (pending availability) then if down the line we decide to book a day trip and are told our quota is met cancel our check in/out day


----------



## DollyM

Poohlie said:


> My AP was in the renewal window until Disney extended the expiry due to park closure. I was ultimately able to buy DVC renewal vouchers and attach them to MDE.  Call 407-566-4985 option 4 ticketing - this was ultimately handled by ticket services escalation so ask for a supervisor if CM can't help you off the bat. Be prepared to wait though - it took me 4 hours last night.  Good Luck!


Thanks for this.  I have an extended expiration date of 8/29 and an October resort reservation. The first person I spoke with said that ticket services could definitely help me and put me in the queue for that. After a total of an hour and 50 minutes on the phone, I now have a renewal certificate on my account.


----------



## osufeth24

Whelp, looks like a no go for me this morning . Still no extension


----------



## nyweller6306

osufeth24 said:


> Whelp, looks like a no go for me this morning . Still no extension


 Same. So disappointing that they didn’t have the annual passholders taken care of before opening the park pass reservation system.


----------



## osufeth24

maybe it's a blessing mine Ap didn't get updated this morning, oof


----------



## FinallyFL

osufeth24 said:


> maybe it's a blessing mine Ap didn't get updated this morning, oof


Yep, for you this morning's mess can be a spectator sport.


----------



## emilymad

And I am refreshing MDE for park reservations only just in case they can't refund my AP since we are waiting on that information...soon....


----------



## yulilin3

Ok for those stuck in Space Mountain limbo. Try this. Go on the site. Book a reservation from the menu things to do. Book whatever Disney Springs restaurant(you can delete later) It'll ask you to log in and go through the whole reservation. After you're done reserving go to the Park reservation system on the MDE drop menu and you should be able to book. LMK if it works


----------



## kylenne

I was able to book everything I needed for Labor Day weekend. I used the dining reservation trick in an incognito Chrome window.  It wouldn't let me book any days past my resort reservation though, jsyk.


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> Ok for those stuck in Space Mountain limbo. Try this. Go on the site. Book a reservation from the menu things to do. Book whatever Disney Springs restaurant(you can delete later) It'll ask you to log in and go through the whole reservation. After you're done reserving go to the Park reservation system on the MDE drop menu and you should be able to book. LMK if it works


I can't get on this site at all, except on space mountain or castle page.


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> I can't get on this site at all, except on space mountain or castle page.


did you try incognito?


----------



## Crazyhorse

yulilin3 said:


> did you try incognito?


?????


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> did you try incognito?


oddly it was slow and spinning and wouldn't let me make a dining reservation, but I clicked on park pass, and was able to do them all, while my space mountain just now finished counting down on my regular browser.


----------



## TarotFox

Incognito mode on your browser. Sometimes called Stealth or something like that. All major browsers have this feature and it's useful for a variety of reasons.


----------



## A_Hal

We had 3 people on trying to book reservations. Around 8:40, one of us finally made it past the castle and orbit pages. We were able to book for the length of stay for two separate reservations (Thanksgiving and Christmas). Some of us had APs and some had tickets from a package. We were able to make reservations for everyone without having to book APs and package tickets separately. I'm hoping the best for everyone.


----------



## Crazyhorse

TarotFox said:


> Incognito mode on your browser. Sometimes called Stealth or something like that. All major browsers have this feature and it's useful for a variety of reasons.


I googled incognito browser.  Windows.... Control/Shift/N    No help...still the castle.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

I know this question came up a few times: 

If you have a resort reservation and your AP expires before that reservation, will you be able to book park reservations - The answer it no. An error comes up indicating you do not have valid park admission.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

Crazyhorse said:


> I googled incognito browser.  Windows.... Control/Shift/N    No help...still the castle.



Go to the main Disney page, go to make a restaurant reservation, select a ADR (rest, time, etc.), you'll be prompted to login, after you log in cancel the reservation, you'll come back to main page, go to MDE->Plans and then there will be a view available link at the top of the plans page.


----------



## FinallyFL

I have an AP and resort reservations and I was unable to make more than 10 park reservations. If I delete a park reservation, then I can make a new one.


----------



## pepperandchips

GoofEeyore26 said:


> I know this question came up a few times:
> 
> If you have a resort reservation and your AP expires before that reservation, will you be able to book park reservations - The answer it no. An error comes up indicating you do not have valid park admission.


Yes, coming to post about this. I know that a lot of us with expiration dates before October have been wondering how the extra month would work since we won't have passes in October when they are saying they will apply the month-long extension. My expiration (after the 117 day extension) is August 1. I wanted to reserve park passes for mid-August (and have already booked a resort stay). It would not let me make those park pass reservations this morning. I am eager to hear if anyone talks to the Passholder folks about how the extension will work for those whose passes expire before October.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

FinallyFL said:


> I have an AP and resort reservations and I was unable to make more than 10 park reservations.


how many days of resort stays do you have? seems like  bug


----------



## GoofEeyore26

pepperandchips said:


> Yes, coming to post about this. I know that a lot of us with expiration dates before October have been wondering how the extra month would work since we won't have passes in October when they are saying they will apply the month-long extension. My expiration (after the 117 day extension) is August 1. I wanted to reserve park passes for mid-August (and have already booked a resort stay). It would not let me make those park pass reservations this morning. I am eager to hear if anyone talks to the Passholder folks about how the extension will work for those whose passes expire before October.



As of yesterday, they didn't know. More info to come in July


----------



## JenniferYoung44

FinallyFL said:


> I have an AP and resort reservations and I was unable to make more than 10 park reservations. If I delete a park reservation, then I can make a new one.


Same.  I was able to make reservations for 8 days in nov, but for feb trip it says Im out of days


----------



## osufeth24

GoofEeyore26 said:


> I know this question came up a few times:
> 
> If you have a resort reservation and your AP expires before that reservation, will you be able to book park reservations - The answer it no. An error comes up indicating you do not have valid park admission.



unless it was an error , no.

I tried for my friends for a resort stay we have in Feb.  My Ap hasn't been extended so I knew mine wouldn't work, but my friends doesn't expire til December, and it wouldn't let me.  Said no tickets are valid


edit:  oops, I suck at reading.  I see you answered it lol


----------



## FinallyFL

GoofEeyore26 said:


> how many days of resort stays do you have? seems like  bug


Over 20 days because I have expiring DVC points.


----------



## Crazyhorse

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Same.  I was able to make reservations for 8 days in nov, but for feb trip it says Im out of days


I was only able to make 3 days of park reservations!  Very frustrating.  Valid AP, Valid December and April reservations.  Only able to make 3 days of 7 in December and none in April.  Can't get through on the phone and chat just sits there.


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

I am an annual passholder with a pass originally scheduled to expire 6/14/20,  On my Disney Experience is is now listed as expiring 10/9/20.  I also have a DVC reservation at Poly for November 19-29.  When I  tried to make a reservation under the Park Reservation System for my November dates I was told i don't  have a ticket.  I guess this is because it expires before my trip but you can't renew a pass until 30 days before expiration.  My pass is a Platinum Plus but I would eventually convert to a Gold Pass because of my DVC membership.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Doesn't seem fair that an annual passholder is in limbo because of this


----------



## pepperandchips

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> I am an annual passholder with a pass originally scheduled to expire 6/14/20,  On my Disney Experience is is now listed as expiring 10/9/20.  I also have a DVC reservation at Poly for November 19-29.  When I  tried to make a reservation under the Park Reservation System for my November dates I was told i don't  have a ticket.  I guess this is because it expires before my trip but you can't renew a pass until 30 days before expiration.  My pass is a Platinum Plus but I would eventually convert to a Gold Pass because of my DVC membership.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Doesn't seem fair that an annual passholder is in limbo because of this


I am in a similar situation but not the exact same one as yours. My renewal window is open (8/1 expiration) but I don't want to renew it. I want the month extension that is promised on the passholder website. I wonder if they can put Park Pass Reservation keys on MDE accounts like they could for fastpasses. When I care enough to call, I will ask about that.

ETA: I have read (I think in this same thread) that others were able to call and pre-purchase a renewal certificate. That might work for you - I just don't want to renew mine.


----------



## osufeth24

Disney, I really want to renew my AP, but you are making it increasingly difficult to make that decision


----------



## GoofEeyore26

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> I am an annual passholder with a pass originally scheduled to expire 6/14/20,  On my Disney Experience is is now listed as expiring 10/9/20.  I also have a DVC reservation at Poly for November 19-29.  When I  tried to make a reservation under the Park Reservation System for my November dates I was told i don't  have a ticket.  I guess this is because it expires before my trip but you can't renew a pass until 30 days before expiration.  My pass is a Platinum Plus but I would eventually convert to a Gold Pass because of my DVC membership.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Doesn't seem fair that an annual passholder is in limbo because of this



That is the correct result bc you don't have ticket media for that day. Some people have had luck calling and getting routed to the tickets department,and they were able to process a renewal early. I think they were given a renewal voucher


----------



## Chris Ehlers

yulilin3 said:


> did you try incognito?


Log out and go to Make a Dining Reservation find a time at a restaurant and click that it will prompt you to login and you can. Once you are signed in you can go to the Park Reservation Page and make the reservations you need.


----------



## Crazyhorse

GoofEeyore26 said:


> That is the correct result bc you don't have ticket media for that day. Some people have had luck calling and getting routed to the tickets department,and they were able to process a renewal early. I think they were given a renewal voucher


We have valid AP's and valid resort reservations but can only make 3 days of park reservations.  Has this happened to anyone else?

Edit to add that apparently it is an ongoing problem.  I've now seen many posts on a FB group saying that they too can't make length of stay park reservations.  Clearly it's a glitch.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Ok when can we book ADR's for in Parks?  we are 40 days out from our 8/1 trip


----------



## PrincessV

I'll admit I am so glad I have no upcoming stays and don't have to deal with the insanity today!

As for me, still no response to my email thread about canceling my AP, and still no sign of my son's missing AP. Trying to decide when might be a decent time to try calling VIP this week - any suggestions?


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

I can get as far as the page that lets me click the “make a park reservation” button, and then the page breaks. Sigh. Been at this for 2 hours now, and zero progress.


----------



## osufeth24

PrincessV said:


> I'll admit I am so glad I have no upcoming stays and don't have to deal with the insanity today!
> 
> As for me, still no response to my email thread about canceling my AP, and still no sign of my son's missing AP. Trying to decide when might be a decent time to try calling VIP this week - any suggestions?



As much as I don't want to, if my AP isn't showing by Wed, I am going have to pitch a fit.  It's really ridiculous I could miss out on AP signups because of them, and there's nothing I can do about it


----------



## KristaZ

Crazyhorse said:


> I was only able to make 3 days of park reservations!  Very frustrating.  Valid AP, Valid December and April reservations.  Only able to make 3 days of 7 in December and none in April.  Can't get through on the phone and chat just sits there.



I'm in a similar boat. I have 4 separate resort stays - July - 8 days, August 7, September 3 and December 3. I was able to make reservations for the July stay and 1 day of August (9 days total), but now I just get a messaged that 1 or more parks are not available for the day I selected.


----------



## Crazyhorse

Chris Ehlers said:


> Ok when can we book ADR's for in Parks?  we are 40 days out from our 8/1 trip


I thought at the 60 day mark?  Have you tried to make any?


----------



## GoofEeyore26

Crazyhorse said:


> We have valid AP's and valid resort reservations but can only make 3 days of park reservations.  Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Edit to add that apparently it is an ongoing problem.  I've now seen many posts on a FB group saying that they too can't make length of stay park reservations.  Clearly it's a glitch.



Hmm, I was able to make for all 5 days in august with no problems. I even canceled and changed some. I could not make any for my Jan trip b/c my AP expires, no could I make any outside of my resort res b/c AP only bookings are not avail.


----------



## BahamasBride03

Crazyhorse said:


> We have valid AP's and valid resort reservations but can only make 3 days of park reservations.  Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Edit to add that apparently it is an ongoing problem.  I've now seen many posts on a FB group saying that they too can't make length of stay park reservations.  Clearly it's a glitch.



We are having the same exact issue. We have a 5 night stay in September and can only book three days of park passes


----------



## Crazyhorse

GoofEeyore26 said:


> Hmm, I was able to make for all 5 days in august with no problems. I even canceled and changed some. I could not make any for my Jan trip b/c my AP expires, no could I make any outside of my resort res b/c AP only bookings are not avail.


You must be one of the many lucky ones...as I'm apparently many of the not so lucky ones.


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

Ok. Managed to get in via hubby’s work desktop computer and was able to make park reservations for my August trip with no problem. Dates are 8/28-9/4, for anyone keeping track.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

Crazyhorse said:


> You must be one of the many lucky ones...as I'm apparently many of the not so lucky ones.



I was in pretty early, so I wonder if the systems are getting more hammered now and databases are querying incorrectly.


----------



## LiveitupSteve

We have annual passes w/ resort reservations in October and November and we were given the opportunity to make only three park reservations. Any tips?


----------



## doleddanielle

Chris Ehlers said:


> Ok when can we book ADR's for in Parks?  we are 40 days out from our 8/1 trip


You will have to call to book in-park ADR's


----------



## 1lilspark

I wasn't going to deal with the crazy today and wait for tomorrow  but then my anxiety brain kicked in and I made it in/out in less then a half hour (incognito on chrome....regular window was still on sign in page when I finished
booked the 4 days of my long weekend in November ended up swapping what I initially wanted as my Studios and DAK days as I didn't need to worry about getting a Studios Tier 1 @ 60+3 and if I had to cancel a day to make an AP reservation for earlier then november I'd rather dump a check out day of DAK then Studios


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

At this point all I can do is pray there will park reservations left for my Sept trip. Couldn't get through yesterday, today all circuits are busy..my passes still haven't had the extension added on, so even if I could get past the castle to log in It wouldn't matter... all I can do is LOL at this point, I think I'm losing it


----------



## FinallyFL

Crazyhorse said:


> You must be one of the many lucky ones...as I'm apparently many of the not so lucky ones.


I guess I'm luckier than you as I get to reserve 10 days. Which covers most of my weekends. I chose my Oct/Dec trips over my July trip. Have you tried re-linking your sort reservations?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Crazyhorse said:


> I thought at the 60 day mark?  Have you tried to make any?


yes i have right after i got all our park reservations done this morning.    someone on another thread said you had to call.......that seems absurd IDK


----------



## WinnieThePooh13

Add me to the group that can only make three park reservations total.  Two separate stays (Oct and Feb), both at DVC resorts.  At least I got three park days!


----------



## 1lilspark

I got 4 days for my November stay now to see down the line if between then-now we can book an a’la carte day pending availability


----------



## kniquy

So my family has AP which are not activated yet.  They are linked to our account and we have a 7 night stay in November - it only let me book 7 park days - shouldn't I be able to book on my check out day? Then we have an April trip which it wouldn't let me book anything.  

It sounds like there are some glitches in the system, but isn't it that if you have an AP you can book your length of stay no matter how many reservations you have?  Or is there a cap to the number of days despite a DVC reservation?


----------



## Poohlie

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> I am an annual passholder with a pass originally scheduled to expire 6/14/20,  On my Disney Experience is is now listed as expiring 10/9/20.  I also have a DVC reservation at Poly for November 19-29.  When I  tried to make a reservation under the Park Reservation System for my November dates I was told i don't  have a ticket.  I guess this is because it expires before my trip but you can't renew a pass until 30 days before expiration.  My pass is a Platinum Plus but I would eventually convert to a Gold Pass because of my DVC membership.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Doesn't seem fair that an annual passholder is in limbo because of this


My AP was in the renewal window until Disney extended the expiry due to park closure. I was ultimately able to buy DVC renewal vouchers and attach them to MDE. Call 407-566-4985 option 4 ticketing - this was ultimately handled by ticket services escalation so ask for a supervisor if CM can't help you off the bat. Be prepared to wait though - it took me 4 hours on Friday. Good Luck!


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

kniquy said:


> So my family has AP which are not activated yet.  They are linked to our account and we have a 7 night stay in November - it only let me book 7 park days - shouldn't I be able to book on my check out day? Then we have an April trip which it wouldn't let me book anything.
> 
> It sounds like there are some glitches in the system, but isn't it that if you have an AP you can book your length of stay no matter how many reservations you have?  Or is there a cap to the number of days despite a DVC reservation?


I was able to book Epcot for my arrival day. Sounds like things are just glitchy this morning.


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

Poohlie said:


> My AP was in the renewal window until Disney extended the expiry due to park closure. I was ultimately able to buy DVC renewal vouchers and attach them to MDE. Call 407-566-4985 option 4 ticketing - this was ultimately handled by ticket services escalation so ask for a supervisor if CM can't help you off the bat. Be prepared to wait though - it took me 4 hours on Friday. Good Luck!


Thanks Poohlie


----------



## frabjous

Just a followup to my story (part1 and part2) in case it is useful and helps anyone else out.

I tried again on Father's day. Although this time instead of calling DVC MS & VIPassholder lines, I called the ticket inquiries line (407-566-4985). A completely different experience. The first CM I spoke to was super nice, no run around and wanted to help. He sent me to an escalation desk (had to wait about 40 mins). The rep there was also very nice, took less than 5 mins of hearing my story to contact their leadership for some sort of exception/solution. They took about 10 mins to discuss and decide to let me renew since i was close to the 60day AP expiration window. Took 5 mins to renew.

Today I was able to book park reservations for the whole trip.

So there you have it night and day. Friday - 5 hours of being on hold and talking to 3 different people giving me the run around and very apathetic to my situation. Sunday - 1 hour total time, both reps super nice and helpful and interested in resolving my problem, and finally did achieve that for me.

I'm not sure if it was the different path I took (ticket line vs DVC and pass holder lines) or if enough people complained that more flexibility was introduced in between my attempts.


----------



## MaxsDad

kniquy said:


> So my family has AP which are not activated yet.  They are linked to our account and we have a 7 night stay in November - it only let me book 7 park days - shouldn't I be able to book on my check out day? Then we have an April trip which it wouldn't let me book anything.
> 
> It sounds like there are some glitches in the system, but isn't it that if you have an AP you can book your length of stay no matter how many reservations you have?  Or is there a cap to the number of days despite a DVC reservation?



That is interesting.  I have a DVC AP which hasn't been activated yet. I was able to only book seven days over two trips in October and January.  I need nine total. I wonder if the activation is the common denominator.


----------



## Wakey

Disney have really set themselves apart this time with the worst IT roll out they have ever done by a long strecth.

Good luck getting on with pink castles and we are nearing orbit. Only way many people managed was through a back door by pretending to make a dining reservation.

Then multiple AP holders, me included, could only book 3 days- even though I have 2 linked reservations totalling 12 nights.

Utter tripe.


----------



## upbeatred

The same thing happened to me as well.  Now they are showing no park reservations period on the calendar for all dates.


----------



## frabjous

MaxsDad said:


> That is interesting.  I have a DVC AP which hasn't been activated yet. I was able to only book seven days over two trips in October and January.  I need nine total. I wonder if the activation is the common denominator.



In my case (unactivated renewal certificate) I was able to book 8 contiguous days in Oct (length of trip)


----------



## JoJoGirl

Add me to the group who can only reserve three park days.  I have three cash resort reservations showing in MDE, for a total of 15 resort days.  I can’t even reserve parks for one complete trip before the system says I’ve reached my limit (3).  Hope they fix this glitch quickly!  

Not buying any lottery tickets today!


----------



## 1lilspark

I am just feeling real lucky about getting through in less then a half hour and getting the 4 days of my Thu-Sun November POP stay (party of 2 AP Gold + AP Silver)

Now the fun part begins with will we or wont we be able to pick an ala carte day pending availability earlier then that


----------



## DaveNan

On another thread CM acknowledged the system is limiting some AP's to 3 days when it should not.  IT is working the issue.  so rest assured "they've got this"


----------



## recmouse

I was finally able to book all our days for parks in December but none for September!


----------



## frabjous

Just imagine after all the replanning rebooking, refunds, customer service calls, and beta testing new systems, we could find everything shutting down again in the Fall anyway.... Of course, by then we will all be pros (and driven half mad).


----------



## Crazyhorse

DaveNan said:


> On another thread CM acknowledged the system is limiting some AP's to 3 days when it should not.  IT is working the issue.  so rest assured "they've got this"


Thank you!  Good to know that someone is aware and hopefully it'll get fixed soon.


----------



## FSUSammy

Does anyone here know who we need to talk to regarding getting our extension? We are on the monthly payment plan, we talked to the monthly payment dept this morning and they said our account is noted, but didn't say when this would even show. We are hoping to make reservations for our November trip which is within the window of the extension but after when our passes initially expire in September but we can't because it shows as if we don't have tickets.


----------



## FSUSammy

Another question....for those that called to get the extension....how long did it take to actually see that extension online or via the app? We were told that they flagged our tickets for extension but just curious how long we will need to wait for that to actually show up for us.


----------



## Mrs.Reese

I probably missed this but can you make reservations past when your AP's expire? I have reservations for October. My APs expire in September. Before I frustrate myself further, will I be able to reserve park days?


----------



## osufeth24

Mrs.Reese said:


> I probably missed this but can you make reservations past when your AP's expire? I have reservations for October. My APs expire in September. Before I frustrate myself further, will I be able to reserve park days?



Nope


----------



## KristinU

Regarding AP holders with both onsite and offsite/day visit plans: I got a call back from my email that I sent on Friday!   I had asked if we'll be able to make park reservations for the resort stay AND the 3 random days without a resort stay.

She said that they had had a meeting about this exact thing and that I should be able to make non-resort AP reservations on Friday in addition for my resort-stay reservations that I made today (I was one of the lucky ones that didn't have a problem getting more than 3 days on my reservation)

She said they're being treated as different "buckets" and that I should have a spot in each bucket separately.  Fingers crossed that she's correct.  I guess I'll know on the 26th!


----------



## Wakey

DaveNan said:


> On another thread CM acknowledged the system is limiting some AP's to 3 days when it should not.  IT is working the issue.  so rest assured "they've got this"



Have you got the thread?


----------



## FinallyFL

KristinU said:


> Regarding AP holders with both onsite and offsite/day visit plans: I got a call back from my email that I sent on Friday!   I had asked if we'll be able to make park reservations for the resort stay AND the 3 random days without a resort stay.
> 
> She said that they had had a meeting about this exact thing and that I should be able to make non-resort AP reservations on Friday in addition for my resort-stay reservations that I made today (I was one of the lucky ones that didn't have a problem getting more than 3 days on my reservation)
> 
> She said they're being treated as different "buckets" and that I should have a spot in each bucket separately.  Fingers crossed that she's correct.  I guess I'll know on the 26th!


"Should" being the operative word.


----------



## Poohlie

After 2 hours on hold with MDE technical support, I was told that the override to make park reservations by phone is no longer working. I have 11/20 and 4/21 DVC reservations and an AP (expires 12/20 and a renewal certificate that expires 12/21) but could only book three of the 5 days of my 11/20 trip. I used Chrome in incognito mode and my resort stays & APs are listed properly in MDE. I was told that they are well aware of the DVC/AP issue and are currently working on it, and maybe that's why the phone override no longer works. It might be fixed by later today.


----------



## frabjous

Mrs.Reese said:


> I probably missed this but can you make reservations past when your AP's expire? I have reservations for October. My APs expire in September. Before I frustrate myself further, will I be able to reserve park days?



You can try your luck at requesting to purchase an AP renewal early

See here for how I went about it.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

DaveNan said:


> IT is working the issue.  so rest assured "they've got this"



You win the internet today!!!


----------



## OffToDWD

KristinU said:


> Regarding AP holders with both onsite and offsite/day visit plans: I got a call back from my email that I sent on Friday!   I had asked if we'll be able to make park reservations for the resort stay AND the 3 random days without a resort stay.
> 
> She said that they had had a meeting about this exact thing and that I should be able to make non-resort AP reservations on Friday in addition for my resort-stay reservations that I made today (I was one of the lucky ones that didn't have a problem getting more than 3 days on my reservation)
> 
> She said they're being treated as different "buckets" and that I should have a spot in each bucket separately.  Fingers crossed that she's correct.  I guess I'll know on the 26th!



Which email did you use?  I sent them an email last Wednesday but haven't gotten a response so just want to make sure I'm emailing the right place!  Thanks!


----------



## NRW2016

It won't let me book the last day of my combined trips this year. Has anyone booked more than 14 days with a resort reservation (split up between multiple trips)?

I really need this final day booked and am considering cancelling one other day if there's a 14 day cap.


----------



## KristinU

OffToDWD said:


> Which email did you use?  I sent them an email last Wednesday but haven't gotten a response so just want to make sure I'm emailing the right place!  Thanks!


I used the one that @yulilin3 always posts: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
Frankly, I was amazed that I got a call today!  I would have been amazed if I got a call this week!


----------



## Rxdr2013

I was only able to book our 6 park days. We have 3 trips. 1 in july for 6 days, sept labor day 3 days and mid sept 5 days.  Hope they fix the glitch soon.


----------



## johnnyr

FSUSammy said:


> Another question....for those that called to get the extension....how long did it take to actually see that extension online or via the app? We were told that they flagged our tickets for extension but just curious how long we will need to wait for that to actually show up for us.



We have 4 Platinum AP's in my family. They only extended my AP. Because of this I could not reserve park days for all of us. I called earlier today to get an extension on the other 3 family members' APs which should have happened last week. The CM put me on hold and went to speak to a manager. After 10 minutes she came back and said they couldn't do anything. It should have happened automatically. The CM could only suggest to keep checking the AP's for the extension. I have been doing this since my AP was extended last week. Very frustrating.


----------



## OffToDWD

KristinU said:


> I used the one that @yulilin3 always posts: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> Frankly, I was amazed that I got a call today!  I would have been amazed if I got a call this week!



Thank you!  That's the one I used too.  Now I just have to wait patiently...


----------



## gmar1210

Can’t seem to find any thread but with the new changes I have read regarding park hopping, reservations needed to entering parks, etc..., will annual pass holders be refunded any money for taking away some of the perks for having annual passes. We all have platinum plus passes and are afraid we will not get to utilize the parks like we used to (we only live about 15 min from the parks).


----------



## FSUSammy

johnnyr said:


> We have 4 Platinum AP's in my family. They only extended my AP. Because of this I could not reserve park days for all of us. I called earlier today to get an extension on the other 3 family members' APs which should have happened last week. The CM put me on hold and went to speak to a manager. After 10 minutes she came back and said they couldn't do anything. It should have happened automatically. The CM could only suggest to keep checking the AP's for the extension. I have been doing this since my AP was extended last week. Very frustrating.



OMG! What a nightmare


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

Our APs were originally set to expire August 12th.  We have reservations at Caribbean Beach for 2 weeks starting on August 12th.  We made these back when they first closed and we heard about getting an extension thinking it was just going to be a few weeks.  Now that it has been so long the refund on 4 APs is significant.  I now read that they are adding another month to APs due to the reservation system.  Would it be possible to have our APs extended just the extra month they added and get a refund for the rest?  Thanks


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

Also, what price point are they basing the refunds off?  We bought last year from Sams Club after Disney raised the APs from around $900 to closer to $1,100 but we bought during that small window when Sams was still selling them for their old price so I think we paid $846 each or something like that.


----------



## Nikki1013

Thinking out loud here, I'm an AP newbie here and have not redeemed my certificate yet. Will I still be eligible to make park reservations on the 26th? I'm tempted to just wait until I'm able to also make room reservations as well because I don't particularly want to "crack" my AP for just three days.


----------



## 3KDaddy

NRW2016 said:


> It won't let me book the last day of my combined trips this year. Has anyone booked more than 14 days with a resort reservation (split up between multiple trips)?
> 
> I really need this final day booked and am considering cancelling one other day if there's a 14 day cap.



I would not do that yet until we get an official word from Disney. I tried it.

I booked for a September and January trip this morning. I was able to book 8 park days on 7 nights in September and 6 park days on 6 nights in January. That was a total of 14. I tried to book 1 more for the last day in January, and got the message that the parties in that group had reached their limit. I went back and dropped one of the other days in January so I could book the last day, but I still could not add it. Not only that, I can't go back and add the day that I dropped now.ac


----------



## DaveNan

3KDaddy said:


> I would not do that yet until we get an official word from Disney. I tried it.
> 
> I booked for a September and January trip this morning. I was able to book 8 park days on 7 nights in September and 6 park days on 6 nights in January. That was a total of 14. I tried to book 1 more for the last day in January, and got the message that the parties in that group had reached their limit. I went back and dropped one of the other days in January so I could book the last day, but I still could not add it. Not only that, I can't go back and add the day that I dropped now.ac


around what time did you hit that limit?


----------



## kbelle8995

My sister and I both have an AP that we got maybe a week apart.  Her expiration date has been moved until January of next year.  Mine does not have a new date at all.  In fact it still has the old date on the app.  I have contacted Disney on this.  We both postponed on the same date.  Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## 3KDaddy

DaveNan said:


> around what time did you hit that limit?


Maybe 9:30am-ish?


----------



## osufeth24

Still waiting on an extension


----------



## FSUSammy

osufeth24 said:


> Still waiting on an extension



how long have you been waiting for?


----------



## kbelle8995

MY AP still has the original expiration date even though I postponed it months ago.  My sisters who postponed hers on the same day and bought her at the same time has been moved to January.  Come on Disney.    Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## kbelle8995

osufeth24 said:


> Still waiting on an extension




 ME TOO apparently


----------



## osufeth24

FSUSammy said:


> how long have you been waiting for?



My AP expired Apr 26.  So been waiting on that 5 week extension since...well, they started the extensions


----------



## PrincessV

osufeth24 said:


> Still waiting on an extension


I wish there was a way to give you my extension and get my cancellation all in one transaction, lol!


----------



## wakebord99

I looked at mine and it shows 2030.. haha.  I'm sure these are all fake dates right now.


----------



## gracielou

NRW2016 said:


> It won't let me book the last day of my combined trips this year. Has anyone booked more than 14 days with a resort reservation (split up between multiple trips)?
> 
> I really need this final day booked and am considering cancelling one other day if there's a 14 day cap.


I have a split stay booked for October -  a 9-night cash reservation that leads into a 14-night DVC stay.  I was able book park days for every day of both segments, including my final check-out day.  No problems once I finally got in this morning.


----------



## FSUSammy

osufeth24 said:


> My AP expired Apr 26.  So been waiting on that 5 week extension since...well, they started the extensions



Eek!! We are on the monthly plan and called this morning and they flagged our account saying we want the extension. Guess it wasn't automatic for monthly plans. No clue how long it will take and they could care less about the fact that until it's extended we can't make reservations for the end of our September trip or our November trip. Totally not a magical experience calling them today.


----------



## FSUSammy

kbelle8995 said:


> MY AP still has the original expiration date even though I postponed it months ago.  My sisters who postponed hers on the same day and bought her at the same time has been moved to January.  Come on Disney.    Has anyone else had this problem?



It doesn't seem like they have all of their ducks in a row for sure. As my hubby told the CM he talked to earlier...there is no way in hell they are putting in a check mark saying someone wants an extension and taking out a piece of paper to hand that off to someone else. We are in 2020, this should be a quick system update. It doesn't help that both my hubby and I are both in IT so it's hard to think that a big company like Disney does NOT have this figured out.


----------



## MaxsDad

frabjous said:


> In my case (unactivated renewal certificate) I was able to book 8 contiguous days in Oct (length of trip)




That is hilarious. I have a 5 night stay in October, I was able to reserve 5 days for that trip.
I have a 5 night stay in January and I was only able to reserve 2 days there before I hit my limit.  
I removed one of my days in October and was able to add that day in January so for some reason my limit seems to be a random number of 7 park days. 

Both trips are DVC points too so no difference there. Makes no sense.


----------



## FinallyFL

MaxsDad said:


> That is hilarious. I have a 5 night stay in October, I was able to reserve 5 days for that trip.
> I have a 5 night stay in January and I was only able to reserve 2 days there before I hit my limit.
> I removed one of my days in October and was able to add that day in January so for some reason my limit seems to be a random number of 7 park days.
> 
> Both trips are DVC points too so no difference there. Makes no sense.


Maybe they added in a random number generator for DVC/AP users. Mine is apparently 10, at least I didn't get 3


----------



## ORD2KOA

I'm trying to decide what to do about 2 Platinum AP's.  We live locally, so the Platinum made sense because we like to attend concerts at Epcot and not get blacked out for the Christmas holidays, etc.  We don't often hit the parks in the summer, maybe on a cool evening, but not normally.So, we've been satisfied with what we get from the passes.  Now, I thinking maybe it's not a good idea for the future.  

With the closure extension on our 2019-2020 tickets we're extended to July 21st.  I'm trying to figure out if it makes sense to ask for the refund and start over with new AP's (or maybe downgrade to Florida resident Gold) for the coming year after things shake out or just stick.

If I have to make a reservation to get into the park (and may not get the dates I want), can't park hop, can't attend concerts at Epcot, can't watch fireworks, maybe I don't need an AP at all, let alone a Platinum.  On the other side of the argument, Disney raised the AP price since we renewed, so that's an issue.  And they're going to add a month to the new/renewal pass if we don't ask for a refund.  Then again, they have raised the price of annual passes since we renewed.   

This is making my head hurt. 

Advice?


----------



## FinallyFL

ORD2KOA said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do about 2 Platinum AP's.  We live locally, so the Platinum made sense because we like to attend concerts at Epcot and not get blacked out for the Christmas holidays, etc.  We don't often hit the parks in the summer, maybe on a cool evening, but not normally.So, we've been satisfied with what we get from the passes.  Now, I thinking maybe it's not a good idea for the future.
> 
> With the closure extension on our 2019-2020 tickets we're extended to July 21st.  I'm trying to figure out if it makes sense to ask for the refund and start over with new AP's (or maybe downgrade to Florida resident Gold) for the coming year after things shake out or just stick.
> 
> If I have to make a reservation to get into the park (and may not get the dates I want), can't park hop, can't attend concerts at Epcot, can't watch fireworks, maybe I don't need an AP at all, let alone a Platinum.  On the other side of the argument, Disney raised the AP price since we renewed, so that's an issue.  And they're going to add a month to the new/renewal pass if we don't ask for a refund.  Then again, they have raised the price of annual passes since we renewed.
> 
> This is making my head hurt.
> 
> Advice?


If you don't care about visiting during the summer consider a Silver AP instead of the Gold.


----------



## osufeth24

FSUSammy said:


> Eek!! We are on the monthly plan and called this morning and they flagged our account saying we want the extension. Guess it wasn't automatic for monthly plans. No clue how long it will take and they could care less about the fact that until it's extended we can't make reservations for the end of our September trip or our November trip. Totally not a magical experience calling them today.


Yup. Cslled Thurs and said same thing. The funny part is since my last payment was made, they can't do a refund anyway. 

So why the heck did I have to call when I had only one choice!?!?!


----------



## FSUSammy

osufeth24 said:


> Yup. Cslled Thurs and said same thing. The funny part is since my last payment was made, they can't do a refund anyway.
> 
> So why the heck did I have to call when I had only one choice!?!?!


And I'm sure you wasted at least an hour of your time trying to get some form of an answer.


----------



## georgina

FinallyFL said:


> Maybe they added in a random number generator for DVC/AP users. Mine is apparently 10, at least I didn't get 3


I got 3.


----------



## OffToDWD

I apologize if I missed this... So is the partial refund still just for the days the parks were closed?  Or is it the days closed + the remaining of the our pass?  So if my annual pass expires in November... is the partial refund for March - July or March - November?  Thanks!

Just adding - I'm paid in full.


----------



## ORD2KOA

FinallyFL said:


> If you don't care about visiting during the summer consider a Silver AP instead of the Gold.



Thanks.  That's what I'm thinking.  I have a little time to decide, but it's a big decision.


On another note - I tried to make park reservations today for dates we have at DVC in September and December and was only able to reserve 3 days of those trips.  Apparently I'm punished for having an Annual Pass, regardless of how many nights I've booked.  I just tried to call in and the line didn't even ring through.    What a mess.


----------



## kniquy

gracielou said:


> I have a split stay booked for October - a 9-night cash reservation that leads into a 14-night DVC stay. I was able book park days for every day of both segments, including my final check-out day. No problems once I finally got in this morning.





FinallyFL said:


> Maybe they added in a random number generator for DVC/AP users. Mine is apparently 10, at least I didn't get 3


So what browser did you use to book your park reservations?  Just curious if that makes a difference.  I used Chrome and could book 7.  My safari didn't even get me to the reservation page.


----------



## frabjous

kniquy said:


> So what browser did you use to book your park reservations?  Just curious if that makes a difference.  I used Chrome and could book 7.  My safari didn't even get me to the reservation page.


I used Safari. They were intermittently down all morning.


----------



## FinallyFL

OffToDWD said:


> I apologize if I missed this... So is the partial refund still just for the days the parks were closed?  Or is it the days closed + the remaining of the our pass?  So if my annual pass expires in November... is the partial refund for March - July or March - November?  Thanks!
> 
> Just adding - I'm paid in full.


It looks like we might be able to choose.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

OffToDWD said:


> I apologize if I missed this... So is the partial refund still just for the days the parks were closed?  Or is it the days closed + the remaining of the our pass?  So if my annual pass expires in November... is the partial refund for March - July or March - November?  Thanks!
> 
> Just adding - I'm paid in full.



You would receive a refund for March - November.


----------



## kelpricer

OffToDWD said:


> I apologize if I missed this... So is the partial refund still just for the days the parks were closed?  Or is it the days closed + the remaining of the our pass?  So if my annual pass expires in November... is the partial refund for March - July or March - November?  Thanks!
> 
> Just adding - I'm paid in full.


From my understanding you can request partial refund  or a full refund for the remainder of your AP. I called last week requesting a refund but did not have the credit card used to purchase my AP anymore. I just received an email saying the refund will be sent to me by check.


----------



## gracielou

kniquy said:


> So what browser did you use to book your park reservations?  Just curious if that makes a difference.  I used Chrome and could book 7.  My safari didn't even get me to the reservation page.


I used an incognito window in Chrome and the dining reservation trick.  Got right in with absolutely no issues this way around 830 this morning and made all the park reservations while I watched the other windows (regular Chrome browser and Edge on the computer and Chrome on my phone and tablet) wait at either the login castle page or the Space Mountain countdown.


----------



## MVC1225

I have 5 Annual Passholders on my account.  Four of them were extended through February 6, 2021.  Mine still states October 13, 2020 so I could get them all Theme Park Reservation for our November trip but no go on mine. I’ve tried calling and chatting all day but no luck.


----------



## PrincessV

So the prevailing theme of those seeking to do something - anything! - with their APs has been that CMs have only been putting "notes" on accounts, and nothing is actually being _done_ until early July. Do we think those of us with notes will actually see something done without needing to call again??


----------



## WinnieThePooh13

I can’t seem to get more than 3 days, even though I have annual passes and DVC registrations in two months (Oct and Feb)


----------



## bgula

Anyone been able to get thru on phone lines today?  I haven't and I've tried about 5 different #'s.  My AP expires on Dec. 13 and my Xmas ressie starts on Dec. 14.  I was told last night that I can modify my ressie today to the end of 2020, so I want to extend my ressie back to either the 12th or 13th so that I can book reservations for my entire length of stay.  Can't modify online, so phone is the only way to go.  No chat available.  All the lines disconnect or go busy as soon as you call them.  If anyone's been able to get thru, can they post the phone #?


----------



## georgina

WinnieThePooh13 said:


> I can’t seem to get more than 3 days, even though I have annual passes and DVC registrations in two months (Oct and Feb)


If it helps any, you are not alone. Happening to A LOT of us.


----------



## Crazyhorse

georgina said:


> If it helps any, you are not alone. Happening to A LOT of us.


Someone noted that a CM acknowledged the problems with AP/DVC peeps only being able to make 3 days of reservations, regardless of length of stay.  Supposedly they are working on a fix.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm really getting tired of refrshing my mde to see if my ap has been added back


----------



## wp4lf189

14 day limit in a calendar year????? Anyone else heard or seen this today?


----------



## FinallyFL

At least it's easy to log on and check whether I can add any park reservations. I was able to replace a park reservation but still stuck at 10 total.


----------



## amyecca

FSUSammy said:


> Another question....for those that called to get the extension....how long did it take to actually see that extension online or via the app? We were told that they flagged our tickets for extension but just curious how long we will need to wait for that to actually show up for us.


One family member’s AP had an expiration date in December. I requested the extension and was told it would be done, but that the change would not appear in MDE until after the parks open. My other 3 APs expired at the end of March 10 days after the parks closed. CM told me I would not be granted the month extension on these APs since the extension would only be granted for APs valid in October. Huh???


----------



## Cliffside

Seems like a simple question but I can’t seem to find the answer...When can I renew my Annual Pass and buy one for my DH. Planning a trip for next spring...and have a possible one for September depending on NY quarantines. I think I saw ticket sales will open 6/28 for 2021 ...but what about annual passes ...I might use it in both 2020 and 2021 and they are not opening 2020 tickets until the end of the summer. I wish I knew they were putting a stop to DVC annual passes I would have taken care of it earlier.


----------



## OffToDWD

I've been on hold for almost an hour and half (on the AP line)... not sure what their hours are but if they close, would they keep me on hold or just disconnect me?  Can't image they will answer all calls even if it's after hours.


----------



## bgula

OffToDWD said:


> I've been on hold for almost an hour and half (on the AP line)... not sure what their hours are but if they close, would they keep me on hold or just disconnect me?  Can't image they will answer all calls even if it's after hours.



How did you even get thru?  I've been trying every number all day and can't even get close to connecting a call.


----------



## OffToDWD

bgula said:


> How did you even get thru?  I've been trying every number all day and can't even get close to connecting a call.



I obsessively kept on doing a call back from my cell until I got thru.  It took over 30 tries and then they kicked me over to Reservations who then transferred me back over to AP line.  Still on hold...  Thank goodness for cell phone so I can at least do other stuff as the hold music is playing in the background.

The # I called was 407-939-7277.  The cast member from Reservations says to try 407-560-7277 next time.


----------



## OffToDWD

KristinU said:


> I used the one that @yulilin3 always posts: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> Frankly, I was amazed that I got a call today!  I would have been amazed if I got a call this week!



I got an email back today telling me to just call them...


----------



## ORD2KOA

WinnieThePooh13 said:


> I can’t seem to get more than 3 days, even though I have annual passes and DVC registrations in two months (Oct and Feb)


Same problem for me (Sept/Dec) - I couldn't get through on the phone.  I sent an email to DVC asking why I was being punished and if they could fix it.  I'll let you know if they actually respond.


----------



## sparkle78

A little info on APs I found out yesterday.   After 3+ hours of phone calls, several lines. Ours expired in April 2020 and were extended until August .   If we took the refund, we would have got back around $200, but then date would stay at April and no 15% off renewal .  If we renewed now,  we got the 15% off and our future renewal date in now always August.  This is what I did so we had an active ticket for our November trip.  The AP line is open till 11 pm.


----------



## Cliffside

sparkle78 said:


> A little info on APs I found out yesterday.   After 3+ hours of phone calls, several lines. Ours expired in April 2020 and were extended until August .   If we took the refund, we would have got back around $200, but then date would stay at April and no 15% off renewal .  If we renewed now,  we got the 15% off and our future renewal date in now always August.  This is what I did so we had an active ticket for our November trip.  The AP line is open till 11 pm.


When were you able to renew your pass? I read they stopped on Friday.


----------



## sparkle78

Last night, Sunday at 11:45 pm after two awesome CMs helped , due to all the phone calls.    I believe ( not completely sure) you can’t get NEW APs, but could renew existing ones if you have a resort booked and are in the 60 day window of the extended time, which we were.


----------



## Bbguy5

Reservations fixed!  Got all mine for my two week stays (July and oct). Gogogo.
Previously was capped at 8.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Bbguy5 said:


> Reservations fixed!  Got all mine for my two week stays (July and oct). Gogogo.
> Previously was capped at 8.


 great news! I keep trying to get in and its crashing on me. Here we go again!


----------



## kniquy

I was able to book my November trip this morning (7 days). I could not book our April trip.  I hop on just now 9:30pmEST and it no longer shows me the error where I can't book any more day.  Great I think, I could book one park for our first day of our trip 4/17, but every other day for the whole week no parks are available.  So I start putting in other random days and I get the same results - so is this an error or have they really reached capacity for any possible day from now until Sept 2021?


----------



## Bbguy5

Switch back and forth on the calendar it will eventually show availability, system getting hit harder since they fixed the glitch.


----------



## osufeth24

Another day down, another day with still no ap back


----------



## CogsworthTN

osufeth24 said:


> Another day down, another day with still no ap back


I’m so sorry.


----------



## DisneyHomework

I’m sorry I’ve read and read and don’t know this answer and I think it’s an easy one- I’m a passholder.  If I book swan and dolphin for Christmas would I be able to book my park reservation for that time now or no?  Thank you!


----------



## cmarsh31

Still missing 3 updated APs, as well as still not working - guessing the 3-day park tickets we have attached (that we got for the now defunked free dining) are prioritized over the APs.


----------



## DaveNan

It worked for me finally.  If it comes back with no parks available, just keep selecting the same day over and over.


----------



## DaveNan

DisneyHomework said:


> I’m sorry I’ve read and read and don’t know this answer and I think it’s an easy one- I’m a passholder.  If I book swan and dolphin for Christmas would I be able to book my park reservation for that time now or no?  Thank you!


you should


----------



## DisneyPriness14

We have been AP for years. We recently changed to pay monthly bc we are FL residents.  Our AP expiration is in october. We have several booked trips in nov, dec, jan, feb, etc.  We are unable to make park reservations bc we dont technically have a ticket but never planned to not renew! It is too early at this point in the year to even have the chance to renew!  What happens to us in this situation since apparently they're not selling tickets until 2021??!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

So oddly I just refreshed mde and my DH pass has showed back up but with the original expiration date of 6/9/20 ?? LOL, this has been so crazy. I give up today trying to get through. Will try again tomorrow. Hope everyone sleeps well tonight!


----------



## Cliffside

In the same boat..it’s pretty frustrating 
I didn’t renew my AP and buy my husband a new one because of the NY quarantine issue ..I would of taken a chance if I knew they were going to shut off sales.
I am DVC so I don’t need a package I just want to have my AP again..


----------



## chiisai

DisneyHomework said:


> I’m sorry I’ve read and read and don’t know this answer and I think it’s an easy one- I’m a passholder.  If I book swan and dolphin for Christmas would I be able to book my park reservation for that time now or no?  Thank you!



like DaveNan said, you should.  You’ll need to link the reservation number to your MDE.  Sometimes it can take a bit to get the number.  There is related discussion on the Swan/Dolphin thread in the Disney Resorts forum.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Thank you I will check that out!


----------



## ninafeliz

I called the passholder line yesterday and while the lady was pleasant, she knew shockingly little about APs to be answering that line.  So I found this thread, and though I would find out if my thinking for our situation is correct.  It's a little complicated, but who's issue isn't right now!

My DH and 2 kids had platinum APs with an original expiration of June 11th.  They are now showing as expiring on October 6th.  We have a reservation booked for August 6-15 with a 7 day PH due to the FD recovery offer after our April trip was cancelled.  I am thinking these are my 2 choices, and I need to decide which is a better idea for us.

1.  Take the partial refund on the APs and use the 7 day PHs to upgrade to new gold APs during our August stay (we bought into DVC in Feb so are now eligible for gold).
2.  Keep the APs with the October expiration date and use the 7 day PH towards the renewal during our August trip.  In August we will be within 60 days, so we should be able to renew, correct?  We can also renew to a different pass, right (platinum to gold in this case)?

The CM on the passholder line didn't know if we could put the 7 day PH ticket toward a renewal, she only knew you could put a ticket toward a new AP, but I'm pretty sure you can, right?  In addition, if we let the tickets expire as they would have in June and take the refund, we can't *renew *in August since it's after 30 days, is that correct?  I thought I remembered something about them extending the renewal window, but wasn't sure what that meant.   So I need to know  the value of the 7 day PH which seems to be a state secret at this time, the cost of a gold AP renewal, and the cost of a new gold AP and do the math to see which is better, correct?

Then she pointed out a new problem I hadn't thought of.  My pass had expired last October and I didn't renew, so I planned to put this 7 day PH toward a gold pass and get on schedule with the rest of my family.  We also have twin 3 yr olds who turned 3 after our last trip, so have never had a pass before.  I was going to use their 7 day PHs toward gold APs also.  But if they aren't selling new tickets, will we be able to do that??  If not, that's a huge issue since in my mind we're pretty much wasting the money on the 7 day ticket for me and the 3 yr olds.  we didn't need it, we only did the FD offer since we knew/thought we could use the value of those tickets toward renewing/getting APs. Will we be able to upgrade the tickets to APs in August for the 3 of us who don't currently have an AP?

Does that make sense?  Is my line of thinking right, and WWYD?


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> Still no extension for me.



Same here, for me and dh. Passes expire 7/7.



Mrs.Reese said:


> I probably missed this but can you make reservations past when your AP's expire? I have reservations for October. My APs expire in September. Before I frustrate myself further, will I be able to reserve park days?



Nope. I got an error message that all passed had to be valid. Only ds’s was updated and valid for the July opening. 



osufeth24 said:


> My AP expired Apr 26.  So been waiting on that 5 week extension since...well, they started the extensions



I feel your pain. Still waiting too.


----------



## OffToDWD

Mine shows the extension in the app but not on mydisneyexperience.com.


----------



## emilyhuff

Woo hoo! I was previously only able to make 6 days but this morning I logged back in and was able to schedule all 12 days I have resort stays for!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

I don't have resort reservations, so I've got to wait till Friday. Do you have to pick an arrival time when you reserve a park for the day?


----------



## FinallyFL

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> I don't have resort reservations, so I've got to wait till Friday. Do you have to pick an arrival time when you reserve a park for the day?


No, the times listed are the hours the parks are open so there is only one selection.


----------



## ORD2KOA

emilyhuff said:


> Woo hoo! I was previously only able to make 6 days but this morning I logged back in and was able to schedule all 12 days I have resort stays for!



I just logged in and got mine, too.  YAY!!!    Yesterday they only gave me 3 days.


----------



## networkpro

kniquy said:


> I was able to book my November trip this morning (7 days). I could not book our April trip.  I hop on just now 9:30pmEST and it no longer shows me the error where I can't book any more day.  Great I think, I could book one park for our first day of our trip 4/17, but every other day for the whole week no parks are available.  So I start putting in other random days and I get the same results - so is this an error or have they really reached capacity for any possible day from now until Sept 2021?



A known error. It hit me last night after they fixed the 'AP w/hotel bug' that limited me to three park days. If you click on the date one or more additional times , it will populate.


----------



## WinnieThePooh13

I was capped at 3 days, this morning I was able to book all days for two different trips without issue.


----------



## nickcapp

QQ regarding possible pass downgrade:

I have an un-activated Platinum Plus Pass and I was wondering if Disney would allow me to downgrade to a standard Platinum Pass since the water parks and WWoS are closed. 

Would they refund or even credit me the difference? Has anyone attempted this with any luck?


----------



## 1lilspark

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> I don't have resort reservations, so I've got to wait till Friday. Do you have to pick an arrival time when you reserve a park for the day?


Arrival time say for Epcot is 11a-9p aka park hours


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Was able to book a 5th day of park reservations last night then got the no reservations available thing for the rest of our stay.  Tried the keep clicking around the calendar thing for about 20 minutes last night and again this morning...no luck


----------



## KristaZ

Still can't add any additional reservations beyond what I was able to get yesterday morning, despite having several resort reservations. I've tried all different browsers, different devices, icognito mode, making sure all cookies are cleared, etc. It's frustrating, but I'm counting on late August not being terribly crowded (the week we go is already typically slow in a normal year), so hopefully I'll be able to get it straightened out without an issue.


----------



## nickcapp

We were finally able to add all of our days. (AP with 31 days of reservations over the next year)


----------



## Crazyhorse

nickcapp said:


> We were finally able to add all of our days. (AP with 31 days of reservations over the next year)


Wow!  I'm impressed!  31 days between now and September 26 2021?  You definitely get your AP money's worth.  Well done!


----------



## kniquy

Later in the evening last night (9:30p EST) I was able to fiddle faddle in and out of the reservation system and was able to book our 8th day for our November trip and I was able to book our April trip.  The system was still not completely fixed as it initially said on many days that no parks were available.  Opening and closing of the site multiple times, trying in Chrome vs Safari I was eventually able to book all our days.  So in all I think i have 16 park days.  What a stressful day!


----------



## CaLuCa

DH had/has a silver that expired 03/08/20.  We are going mid July.  I put a 1 day comp ticket for him (he has no desire to renew and only humors us occasionally) for that July visit.  After I did this, I noticed his AP had a new expiration of 07/19/20.  I was hoping the park pass would pull from the AP and I could make 3 days of reservations for him like the rest of us, but I was only able to make 1.  

Can a Silver even be valid in July?  He's supposed to be blocked out.  Why extend a pass that should have expired prior to the shut down?  Is it worth a call?


----------



## grumpytx

Unable to access the system to schedule a trip in December, as previous poster stated "no park availability".  Still unable to contact via phone.


----------



## nickcapp

Crazyhorse said:


> Wow!  I'm impressed!  31 days between now and September 26 2021?  You definitely get your AP money's worth.  Well done!



That's by design. When we choose to get the pass, we commit to summer and school breaks in Disney. Banking and borrowing our dvc points to maximize the usage.  So that included this summer, Christmas and Spring break. We'll see how it all shakes out with the current COVID situation. Fingers crossed....


----------



## PrincessV

FYI, as of now all days in all 4 parks are available for every day except 7/15-17, when DHS is full. It does not look like availability is going to be a major issue.

Still no sign of my son's AP that expired in April, and still no reply to my email about trying to cancel my AP...


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

PrincessV said:


> FYI, as of now all days in all 4 parks are available for every day except 7/15-17, when DHS is full. It does not look like availability is going to be a major issue.
> 
> Still no sign of my son's AP that expired in April, and still no reply to my email about trying to cancel my AP...



Sadly, when you actually try to book reservation for Sept/Oct/May it says none are available


----------



## Poohlie

networkpro said:


> A known error. It hit me last night after they fixed the 'AP w/hotel bug' that limited me to three park days. If you click on the date one or more additional times , it will populate.


Thanks for the suggestion but I can click dates on the calendar 100 times and nothing.  It looks like that worked at about 9:00-10:00 last night for a lot of people but not anymore unfortunately.  Of course that was the only time yesterday I was not on my computer and I missed the window :-(


----------



## Epcot242

We're encountering the same problem as many of you. We had a reservation for August with our AP (originally set to expire late August) and a package trip in October (with tickets + PH). I was able to make park reservations for our August trip and one day in October before the system prevented me from making any more.

On top of this, I need to get in touch with Disney to cancel and rebook our October trip because we no longer need the tickets, just the room. Even more annoying is that our stay was at CS which won't be open during our stay.

Has anyone had luck getting in touch with Disney via phone? I tried for an hour yesterday just to be put on hold and get nothing but a busy signal or some horrible grating noise.


----------



## PrincessV

Epcot242 said:


> Has anyone had luck getting in touch with Disney via phone? I tried for an hour yesterday just to be put on hold and get nothing but a busy signal or some horrible grating noise.


I've been trying for the past 10 minutes - "call cannot be completed at this time."


----------



## Poohlie

PrincessV said:


> I've been trying for the past 10 minutes - "call cannot be completed at this time."


I've been on hold with the 800 number and it's dropped twice.  Other numbers busy for me.


----------



## Undavolt

nickcapp said:


> That's by design. When we choose to get the pass, we commit to summer and school breaks in Disney. Banking and borrowing our dvc points to maximize the usage.  So that included this summer, Christmas and Spring break. We'll see how it all shakes out with the current COVID situation. Fingers crossed....


Well done, took us 13 very stressful hours yesterday to get our park passes for September and February.  Glad to see another New Jerseyite is optimistic but what is your feeling about the Florida quarantine on the tri-state area.  Do you think they will lift it?  It is the only thing we are worried about, have no problem flying or going to WDW.  BTW we are from Cedar Knolls.


----------



## Babars_Wife

Is there a better number to call for trying to cancel your annual pass? I’ve been calling 407-939-7277 for days now and all I ever get is a busy tone. I understand they’re busy but this seems crazy. I feel like I must be doing something wrong


----------



## FSUSammy

DisneyPriness14 said:


> We have been AP for years. We recently changed to pay monthly bc we are FL residents.  Our AP expiration is in october. We have several booked trips in nov, dec, jan, feb, etc.  We are unable to make park reservations bc we dont technically have a ticket but never planned to not renew! It is too early at this point in the year to even have the chance to renew!  What happens to us in this situation since apparently they're not selling tickets until 2021??!


We are in similar shoes. Also FL residents. Ours expire September and we are also on the monthly plan. They have yet to extend our passes. We were only able to get 2 of the 3 days on our September trip. Can't book our November or January trips because it says we don't have valid tickets. I've heard of some people outside of the renewal period being able to renew early. I haven't tried myself because I really am hoping for an extension soon. If I don't see one by tomorrow I will probably call them and start asking about renewing early because I want to be able to book our November and January trips before things open up to all passholders on Friday.


----------



## armerida

Babars_Wife said:


> Is there a better number to call for trying to cancel your annual pass? I’ve been calling 407-939-7277 for days now and all I ever get is a busy tone. I understand they’re busy but this seems crazy. I feel like I must be doing something wrong


I use 1 (407) 560-7277 for VIPassholder...


----------



## PrincessV

armerida said:


> I use 1 (407) 560-7277 for VIPassholder...


Can't get through on that one, either. Seems like every number is busy, or they've shut down the phone lines entirely. Ridiculous.


----------



## KristinU

OffToDWD said:


> I got an email back today telling me to just call them...


Did they give you an individual's name and phone number or just "here, call the general line"?

What a bummer.  I guess I got lucky, or maybe my email made it to someone before there was a deluge of questions that hit.

They were so not prepared for this, what a mess!


----------



## lauriko

FSUSammy said:


> We are in similar shoes. Also FL residents. Ours expire September and we are also on the monthly plan. *They have yet to extend our passes. *



If you are on the monthly plan, your passes will not be extended. They halted your payments and refunded you if you made a payment towards it at the end of March. I'm not sure about that extra month they mentioned, but as to the full time that the parks were closed, you will not get those months extended.


----------



## PrincessV

lauriko said:


> If you are on the monthly plan, your passes will not be extended. They halted your payments and refunded you if you made a payment towards it at the end of March. I'm not sure about that extra month they mentioned, but as to the full time that the parks were closed, you will not get those months extended.


Nope. I'm on monthly payments - no refunds received in any amount, AP extended 117 days.


----------



## osufeth24

lauriko said:


> If you are on the monthly plan, your passes will not be extended. They halted your payments and refunded you if you made a payment towards it at the end of March. I'm not sure about that extra month they mentioned, but as to the full time that the parks were closed, you will not get those months extended.



yes they will if you request it.

It's just the default was refunds


----------



## johnnyr

Anyone had luck talking to someone on the V.I.Passholder line today? I've been on hold for an hour and 33 minutes so far.


----------



## bgula

DisneyPriness14 said:


> We have been AP for years. We recently changed to pay monthly bc we are FL residents.  Our AP expiration is in october. We have several booked trips in nov, dec, jan, feb, etc.  We are unable to make park reservations bc we dont technically have a ticket but never planned to not renew! It is too early at this point in the year to even have the chance to renew!  What happens to us in this situation since apparently they're not selling tickets until 2021??!



Sorry if this has already been answered, but when I was talking to a CM the other day, she said that AP's will be able to renew early, but not until July.  I can't remember if she quoted a date - sorry.



			
				Poohlie said:
			
		

> I've been on hold with the 800 number and it's dropped twice.  Other numbers busy for me.



What 800 # are you referring to?  Disney did away with 80 #'s years ago.


----------



## PrincessV

johnnyr said:


> Anyone had luck talking to someone on the V.I.Passholder line today? I've been on hold for an hour and 33 minutes so far.


I can't even get to a hold - I've been trying for over an hour, redialing, and can't get through at all: all circuits busy.


----------



## johnnyr

I'm wondering if they are all in meetings reviewing the mess from yesterday.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

PrincessV said:


> I can't even get to a hold - I've been trying for over an hour, redialing, and can't get through at all: all circuits busy.


That is what I've been getting to, by the time I get through I'm worried there won't anything left for my dates, smh...I guess we only thought fastpasses were hard to get,lol


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

PrincessV said:


> FYI, as of now all days in all 4 parks are available for every day except 7/15-17, when DHS is full. It does not look like availability is going to be a major issue.



I was curious about Christmas/New Year's, but so far no problems.


----------



## frabjous

bgula said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but when I was talking to a CM the other day, she said that AP's will be able to renew early, but not until July.  I can't remember if she quoted a date - sorry.



You can renew early easily if you are within the 60 day window, even though new AP sales are closed ATM. If you are outside the window you can try to get an exception. I was able to eventually get one (see my earlier post in this thread).


----------



## deeevo

Babars_Wife said:


> Is there a better number to call for trying to cancel your annual pass? I’ve been calling 407-939-7277 for days now and all I ever get is a busy tone. I understand they’re busy but this seems crazy. I feel like I must be doing something wrong


Your not...mine and 2 other families with AP's that have been trying to call for 2 days and get the same thing.


----------



## bgula

frabjous said:


> You can renew early easily if you are within the 60 day window, even though new AP sales are closed ATM. If you are outside the window you can try to get an exception. I was able to eventually get one (see my earlier post in this thread).



By "early", I mean more than 60 days out.


----------



## Joseph Vogt

are the days filling up.  I am an AP but only me.  I have separate tickets for the family and since we have owned a timeshare before we had kids we do not stay on Disney property.  just curious to see that when it gets to them on Sunday if it will be a waste of time.


----------



## Poohlie

bgula said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but when I was talking to a CM the other day, she said that AP's will be able to renew early, but not until July.  I can't remember if she quoted a date - sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> What 800 # are you referring to?  Disney did away with 80 #'s years ago.


(800) 848-6413‬

A bunch of us got through or are on hold with that #


----------



## bgula

Poohlie said:


> (800) 848-6413‬
> 
> A bunch of us got through or are on hold with that #



Thanks - I'll give it a try.  I'm calling from Canada, so even though it's 4 cents/minute (not a lot) it adds up and there's a process to call a US #, so it takes time to keep redialing.


----------



## Tammy A

JayMunOne said:


> Maybe Disney should add a fourth option.  Freeze the AP until September 2021, or whenever the park reservation period ends.


  Found this and love the"take it on the chin"
I'm from Minnesota and my AP expires in August
My nephew of only 19 passed in January, he was at Fort Jackson and died suddenly during "the Forge"
Between that, Covid 19, the protest and yes violent riots, burning, stealing etc etc etc, my family could have used a little Disney, but this is all way too difficult and life is way too short
Also my period on my computer was destroyed from the constant cleansing of my computer if u r questioning my punctuation!
I've decided that I'm thru taking it on the chin!
Getting my full refund, putting my energy and money into fixing up my house, taking a road trip to the Ocean this summer, maybe heading to universal one day and Disney will be there again some day but I will never buy an AP again!


----------



## frabjous

ninafeliz said:


> 1.  Take the partial refund on the APs and use the 7 day PHs to upgrade to new gold APs during our August stay (we bought into DVC in Feb so are now eligible for gold).
> 2.  Keep the APs with the October expiration date and use the 7 day PH towards the renewal during our August trip.  In August we will be within 60 days, so we should be able to renew, correct?  We can also renew to a different pass, right (platinum to gold in this case)?
> 
> The CM on the passholder line didn't know if we could put the 7 day PH ticket toward a renewal, she only knew you could put a ticket toward a new AP, but I'm pretty sure you can, right?  In addition, if we let the tickets expire as they would have in June and take the refund, we can't *renew *in August since it's after 30 days, is that correct?  I thought I remembered something about them extending the renewal window, but wasn't sure what that meant.   So I need to know  the value of the 7 day PH which seems to be a state secret at this time, the cost of a gold AP renewal, and the cost of a new gold AP and do the math to see which is better, correct?



Since you have tickets and can book and hold park reservations today, I would just wait until they reopen sales again. That should happen or or before the 28th, since their announcement mentions new reservations will be open again at that date. Actually I would do it a few days later when call volumes go down and you don't have to wait. If it were me, I would then just put everything to new Gold APs with the same dates. It will be easier to manage that way, and IIUC the refund amounts on the platinum APs you have should more than cancel out the discount cost you would get for a renewal.


----------



## frabjous

Babars_Wife said:


> Is there a better number to call for trying to cancel your annual pass? I’ve been calling 407-939-7277 for days now and all I ever get is a busy tone. I understand they’re busy but this seems crazy. I feel like I must be doing something wrong



IMO its not worth being on hold for hours (especially that ear splitting feedback loop tone thing that happens in their call music). I would wait until things calm down for a cancellation. You can do it at any time, plus you can always say you were never able to get through.


----------



## PrincessV

Two hours and counting of redialing every number there is, including the 800 number that never rings... nothing. I've also now re-emailed and angry-tweeted: neither has gotten me to a human, but did make me feel better for a few minutes lol! Chat function is a fail, too.


----------



## sachilles

I'm sure it's been discussed on the board somewhere, but I can't seem to find it thus far. 
My wife, son and I have annual passes(and dvc members). Before the pandemic closing we had a resort reservation for a weekend in early October. We invited my father along, who hasn't been to disney in decades. He doesn't have a pass and we hadn't bought a ticket before the park closure.
So right now I can reserve park days for our trip, if I exclude my dad from the party. Obviously I want him to have a ticket(or annual pass) but can't buy them now, and therefore can't include him on park reservations despite being on the resort reservation.
Has anybody dealt with this yet, or read info on how that is to be handled?


----------



## nevergrowup5

I have a platinum AP paid in full, expiration was 10/9/20.  I called about a month ago and requested the refund.  I have not received the refund and I just noticed in MDE my AP now shows an expiration of 2/3/21.  Obviously I can't get through on the phone lines.  

I'm just wondering if anyone else is in the same situation?  I'll wait till things die down and then call, I'm just hoping they can still give me the refund since I won't be able to use the extension.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sachilles said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed on the board somewhere, but I can't seem to find it thus far.
> My wife, son and I have annual passes(and dvc members). Before the pandemic closing we had a resort reservation for a weekend in early October. We invited my father along, who hasn't been to disney in decades. He doesn't have a pass and we hadn't bought a ticket before the park closure.
> So right now I can reserve park days for our trip, if I exclude my dad from the party. Obviously I want him to have a ticket(or annual pass) but can't buy them now, and therefore can't include him on park reservations despite being on the resort reservation.
> Has anybody dealt with this yet, or read info on how that is to be handled?


If they release tickets for sale and there are park reservations available for your dates he will be able to go into parks with you. If they do not release tickets for sale and/or don’t have park reservations available he won’t be able to enter with you.

That is all we know for now. No exceptions have been announced for people with hotel reservations & no tickets at this time


----------



## ninafeliz

frabjous said:


> Since you have tickets and can book and hold park reservations today, I would just wait until they reopen sales again. That should happen or or before the 28th, since their announcement mentions new reservations will be open again at that date. Actually I would do it a few days later when call volumes go down and you don't have to wait. If it were me, I would then just put everything to new Gold APs with the same dates. It will be easier to manage that way, and IIUC the refund amounts on the platinum APs you have should more than cancel out the discount cost you would get for a renewal.


Thanks for replying, I figured all of my questions just got lost in the issue of booking park days.  I don't understand what you are recommending, though?  That I take the refund instead of the extension on the 3 APs and then use the 7 day PHs to upgrade to gold APs/buy new gold APs for everyone?

That does make sense, the big unknowns are if they will let the 3 of us who need new passes (2 never had them, 1 expired last fall) to get new APs if they aren't actively selling tickets yet in August.

I also just read about a different issue that I had never heard before.  Someone said they were told they aren't going to allow upgrades from tickets to APs anymore!  If that turns out to be true we are just up a creek and out a lot of money with no passes if we keep the August reservation and 7 day PHs  I'm not paying for those, and then still having to get gold APs on our next trip anyway.  

This is getting too complicated and stressful, and this shouldn't be stressful.  Plus, when i have talked to someone, no one had answers and/or I got different ones.  Sunday I talked to the passholder line and the regular reservations line, and neither CM really knew anything about these issues.  I felt like I knew more than them just from my years of planning disney trips.  Yesterday I finally talked to IT, I didn't discuss any of this with her but she couldn't help with the park pass issue.

By the way, you mentioned not to worry because we have tickets and can get park passes.  well, that's a big NOPE.  I SHOULD be able to, but can only get one day no matter what I do.  I talked to IT yesterday and they said it's a known issue, today I still can't and chat is not picking up, I'm on hold, and I don't think either of those will matter anyway because they won't be able to do anything about it.


----------



## PrincessV

nevergrowup5 said:


> I have a platinum AP paid in full, expiration was 10/9/20.  I called about a month ago and requested the refund.  I have not received the refund and I just noticed in MDE my AP now shows an expiration of 2/3/21.  Obviously I can't get through on the phone lines.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else is in the same situation?  I'll wait till things die down and then call, I'm just hoping they can still give me the refund since I won't be able to use the extension.


A lot of us are in the same boat. Asked for refunds/cancellations, nothing done yet, APs extended. I think extensions are just being processed across the board and nothing else will be done until "early July" per the website.


----------



## nevergrowup5

PrincessV said:


> A lot of us are in the same boat. Asked for refunds/cancellations, nothing done yet, APs extended. I think extensions are just being processed across the board and nothing else will be done until "early July" per the website.


Ah ok it’s not just me, well I won’t worry too much about it then. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## frabjous

PrincessV said:


> Two hours and counting of redialing every number there is, including the 800 number that never rings... nothing. I've also now re-emailed and angry-tweeted: neither has gotten me to a human, but did make me feel better for a few minutes lol! Chat function is a fail, too.



If you still have a landline, some of them support *66, which will callback when a busy line is free. Theres also a few auto redialers for android. On iPhones you can repeatedly hit the green dial button with no number on the keypad screen (the timing is ~ 3 button presses when you hear the busy)


----------



## johnnyr

After 2.5 hours I finally got through to the V.I.Passholder line. Wanted to renew 4 AP's. They extended one of our 4 AP's last week which really screwed me. The other 3 were not extended. I purchased all 4 of them at the same time. None of them are within the 60 day window so they wouldn't allow me to renew any of them. The CM said he was only allowed to put a note on my request saying that I want to renew all 4 AP's outside of the 60 day window. Kept referring me to check the web site for updates to the Annual Passholder renewal policy. He did suggest I change my room only resort reservation to a package with regular length of stay tickets, then upgrade them to AP's during our visit. I asked if they would honor the 15% discount I would have gotten if I was able to just renew the AP's within the renewal window and he did not know. This should not be this difficult. Has anyone been able to renew their AP's outside the 60 day window? I though I read they were allowing this.


----------



## frabjous

ninafeliz said:


> Thanks for replying, I figured all of my questions just got lost in the issue of booking park days.  I don't understand what you are recommending, though?  That I take the refund instead of the extension on the 3 APs and then use the 7 day PHs to upgrade to gold APs/buy new gold APs for everyone?



Yes, although thats just what I would do to keep things simple. 



ninafeliz said:


> that does make sense, the big unknowns are if they will let the 3 of us who need new passes (2 never had them, 1 expired last fall) to get new APs if they aren't actively selling tickets yet in August.



Right the negative is you have to wait until they reopen sales. The way I read their announcement it sounds like it's reopening on the 28th. You could check with them though.




> I also just read about a different issue that I had never heard before.  Someone said they were told they aren't going to allow upgrades from tickets to APs anymore!
> 
> If that turns out to be true we are just up a creek and out a lot of money with no passes if we keep the August reservation and 7 day PHs  I'm not paying for those, and then still having to get gold APs on our next trip anyway.



Wow. I had not heard that. I have converted tickets to passes several times in the past.  It's hard to imagine them not doing it anymore, but based on reports they do not seem to have everything together atm. I definitely  had two totally different experiences when trying to resolve my last issue (first day was awful, 2 days later everyone I talked to was great and helpful). 

I would definitely try to get it all done in one transaction so that you don't end up in a situation where things are worse. 



> This is getting too complicated and stressful, and this shouldn't be stressful.  Plus, when i have talked to someone, no one had answers and/or I got different ones.  Sunday I talked to the passholder line and the regular reservations line, and neither CM really knew anything about these issues.  I felt like I knew more than them just from my years of planning disney trips.  Yesterday I finally talked to IT, I didn't discuss any of this with her but she couldn't help with the park pass issue.



I totally agree. It's very unlike the experience we are used to.

Another idea that might be helpful / time saving. Instead of walking them through the solution, give them a goal, and ask them solve it for you.  (e.g. I want APs for my whole family with the same date that allows me to go on this trip. I don't care how you do it, can you make that happen?)  That way when they call their support lines they are asking that instead of some particular strategy that they might just get a no for. It will probably be difficult though until they open up ticket sales.



> By the way, you mentioned not to worry because we have tickets and can get park passes.  well, that's a big NOPE.  I SHOULD be able to, but can only get one day no matter what I do.  I talked to IT yesterday and they said it's a known issue, today I still can't and chat is not picking up, I'm on hold, and I don't think either of those will matter anyway because they won't be able to do anything about it.



Doh!


----------



## Poohlie

frabjous said:


> If you still have a landline, some of them support *66, which will callback when a busy line is free. Theres also a few auto redialers for android. On iPhones you can repeatedly hit the green dial button with no number on the keypad screen (the timing is ~ 3 button presses when you hear the busy)


You may have just changed my life - did not know any of this!


----------



## DisneyPriness14

johnnyr said:


> After 2.5 hours I finally got through to the V.I.Passholder line. Wanted to renew 4 AP's. They extended one of our 4 AP's last week which really screwed me. The other 3 were not extended. I purchased all 4 of them at the same time. None of them are within the 60 day window so they wouldn't allow me to renew any of them. The CM said he was only allowed to put a note on my request saying that I want to renew all 4 AP's outside of the 60 day window. Kept referring me to check the web site for updates to the Annual Passholder renewal policy. He did suggest I change my room only resort reservation to a package with regular length of stay tickets, then upgrade them to AP's during our visit. I asked if they would honor the 15% discount I would have gotten if I was able to just renew the AP's within the renewal window and he did not know. This should not be this difficult. Has anyone been able to renew their AP's outside the 60 day window? I though I read they were allowing this.


 

This is beyond upsetting. Our 60 day window wouldn't be until August to renew.  We have trips booked in november, dec, january that I cant book park days for!! This does not seem fair to people who want to renew but dont have the chance! Please keep me posted with any news.  I never once though it would be an issue of "not having valid tickets" bc we have had valid tickets for years bc we keep renewing! I cant believe they are not letting us even have the chance to upgrade early if it will effect our booked vacations! If we cant get the days we want, we will cancel everything including the AP.  We have been loyal disney AP, DVC for years and this will really be the end for us.


----------



## frabjous

johnnyr said:


> This should not be this difficult. Has anyone been able to renew their AP's outside the 60 day window? I though I read they were allowing this.



Yes, but at first I got the run around. See my story/post here: here

One thing I forgot to mention.  Part of my case was that I had an Aug expiration, so was only 11 days out of the window.


----------



## frabjous

frabjous said:


> Yes, but at first I got the run around. See my story/post here: here
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention.  Part of my case was that I had an Aug expiration, so was only 11 days out of the window.



They could solve a lot of problems if they just removed this whole 60 day window notion. It was fine before because FastPass was also 60 days, but with their open ended park reservation system they are disadvantaging AP holders vs regular ticket purchasers.


----------



## lluv3971

johnnyr said:


> After 2.5 hours I finally got through to the V.I.Passholder line. Wanted to renew 4 AP's. They extended one of our 4 AP's last week which really screwed me. The other 3 were not extended. I purchased all 4 of them at the same time. None of them are within the 60 day window so they wouldn't allow me to renew any of them. The CM said he was only allowed to put a note on my request saying that I want to renew all 4 AP's outside of the 60 day window. Kept referring me to check the web site for updates to the Annual Passholder renewal policy. He did suggest I change my room only resort reservation to a package with regular length of stay tickets, then upgrade them to AP's during our visit. I asked if they would honor the 15% discount I would have gotten if I was able to just renew the AP's within the renewal window and he did not know. This should not be this difficult. Has anyone been able to renew their AP's outside the 60 day window? I though I read they were allowing this.


We have a similar issue. After reports of some people getting a renewal voucher, we decided to call and try our luck, yet we can't get through...not even put on hold. We'll keep trying...

One thing I did notice - online, when you go to the AP renewal page, it used to display your AP info and a "renew now button" which on Sunday, just directed you to some random page on the Disney website after you pressed it.  Now, when you load the AP renewal page, you get the 7Ds and it says "we're working on it." I'm being OVERLY optimistic that they are trying to override the system an allow for renewals online again, regardless of extension date. 

That is true wishful thinking, but hey - all we have is hope at this point.


----------



## lluv3971

frabjous said:


> Yes, but at first I got the run around. See my story/post here: here
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention.  Part of my case was that I had an Aug expiration, so was only 11 days out of the window.


We are within our original renewal window (July 8 expiration) so I'm hoping a CM will have mercy on us. If only we could get passed the busy signal...


----------



## frabjous

lluv3971 said:


> We are within our original renewal window (July 8 expiration) so I'm hoping a CM will have mercy on us. If only we could get passed the busy signal...



You could also try the ticket inquiry line. 407-566-4985 Option 4. In my case I got someone instantly there, then 40 mins for an escalation which solved it for me.


----------



## macye

Has anyone had success upgrading their AP right now? I currently have a weekday select, but want gold.

My passes originally expired on Sept. 8, so our 60 day renewal window would be July 8. I have a stay booked for July 14-19. I had planned upgrade prior to our July trip to be able to go to the parks... Currently can't make park passes because my pass it blocked out those dates, but they also won't allow me to upgrade.

I have three trips booked between now and January... I had planned to have upgraded to a gold pass for those trips (as they span over weekends), but now they are saying I have to keep my weekday until the new February expiration date?


----------



## lluv3971

frabjous said:


> You could also try the ticket inquiry line. 407-566-4985 Option 4. In my case I got someone instantly there, then 40 mins for an escalation which solved it for me.


You rock! Thank you!


----------



## frabjous

macye said:


> Has anyone had success upgrading their AP right now? I currently have a weekday select, but want gold.
> 
> My passes originally expired on Sept. 8, so our 60 day renewal window would be July 8. I have a stay booked for July 14-19. I had planned upgrade prior to our July trip to be able to go to the parks... Currently can't make park passes because my pass it blocked out those dates, but they also won't allow me to upgrade.
> 
> I have three trips booked between now and January... I had planned to have upgraded to a gold pass for those trips (as they span over weekends), but now they are saying I have to keep my weekday until the new February expiration date?



No idea on the upgrade, but worse case when they reopen sales you should be able to buy a new Gold and get a park close partial refund on your weekday pass.


----------



## Iowamomof4

lluv3971 said:


> That is true wishful thinking, but hey - all we have is hope at this point.



You know what they say... "Rebellions are built on hope."


----------



## frabjous

lluv3971 said:


> You rock! Thank you!



Good luck!


----------



## randumb0

Is anyone else concerned that they may raise prices once you're allowed to purchase new AP's?


----------



## ipianomantanner

randumb0 said:


> Is anyone else concerned that they may raise prices once you're allowed to purchase new AP's?



Its such a limited offering I don't see how they could.  It'll be a long time before we're back to even getting what we originally were paying for.  Increasing prices (imo) would only turn people away.


----------



## randumb0

ipianomantanner said:


> Its such a limited offering I don't see how they could.  It'll be a long time before we're back to even getting what we originally were paying for.  Increasing prices (imo) would only turn people away.



That's the point though. I don't think they are looking to service a large number of people.


----------



## emilymad

randumb0 said:


> Is anyone else concerned that they may raise prices once you're allowed to purchase new AP's?



It wouldn't shock me.  APs are just a hassle for them right now.  If someone really wants to go they purchase regular tickets.

At a minimum I would expect a price increase after September.  Any ticket that gets you past that September 2021 date is going to cost more.


----------



## FinallyFL

I don't know of many locals who would pay regular ticket prices to go to the parks. I definitely wouldn't.


----------



## frabjous

randumb0 said:


> That's the point though. I don't think they are looking to service a large number of people.



I'm not so sure they will raise tickets or APs that much since any sort of modest increase would not make up for the loss in revenue from lost capacity. If you are losing money, might as well prioritize other factors: Keep customers happy, learn how to operate successfully in this new environment.


----------



## bookbabe626

Happy to report park reservations are unaffected by resort changes, as long as you keep the same reservation number.

Was also able to cancel and rebook a couple of park days today, to change our plans, with no glitches or issues of any kind.


----------



## omniscientmommy

@JoJoGirl and @trishadono If either of you hear anything in regards to Sam's Club I'm interested to know. We are wondering how we'd get a refund on our APs because we purchased vouchers through Sam's Club.


----------



## osufeth24




----------



## trishadono

omniscientmommy said:


> @JoJoGirl and @trishadono If either of you hear anything in regards to Sam's Club I'm interested to know. We are wondering how we'd get a refund on our APs because we purchased vouchers through Sam's Club.


I did not get a call back yet.

Curious but not worried . I have so many trips booked this year and next I could use the gift card(if thats what they do) on food.

I am going to PM you so I remember who I am supposed to talk to later.


----------



## got15

We have now postponed 2 trips due to COVID.. one in May and one in June.. and moved it to Thanksgiving week in November at the Yacht Club- thinking that it may be a safe date for reopening (this was before it was announced that the parks were opening in July and all reservations were suspended).  Our APs expire currently in November- but right before Thanksgiving.  With the additional month that they are planning on giving AP's we would be fine with our Thanksgiving trip.  However, now with the reservation system- we currently "do not have tickets" even though we have a valid resort reservation.  I would love to move our trip to the week before THanksgiving.. but that is suspended as well.  What are my options at this point.. I am thinking about buying tickets- but don't know if that would be unreturnable and our APs w/ the extra month extension would put us well within the timeframe of activity.  Please help.  I'm lost in this new Disney world.


----------



## Chumpieboy

Are your APs linked in MDE?  Is the new November reservation?


----------



## got15

Chumpieboy said:


> Are your APs linked in MDE?  Is the new November reservation?


 Yes, APs are linked- and November is the new reservation in there.


----------



## FSUSammy

lauriko said:


> If you are on the monthly plan, your passes will not be extended. They halted your payments and refunded you if you made a payment towards it at the end of March. I'm not sure about that extra month they mentioned, but as to the full time that the parks were closed, you will not get those months extended.



I was told on another thread that they would get extended, the 4 months plus the one month that is coming later. I only got one refund late last month and it wasn't even for the full amount of what we normally pay monthly. I'm fine if they want to recharge that because I'd rather an extension. We were told they flagged our account for the extension though. So not sure why we would be told they would do that if we weren't entitled to an extension at all.


----------



## osufeth24

FSUSammy said:


> I was told on another thread that they would get extended, the 4 months plus the one month that is coming later. I only got one refund late last month and it wasn't even for the full amount of what we normally pay monthly. I'm fine if they want to recharge that because I'd rather an extension. We were told they flagged our account for the extension though. So not sure why we would be told they would do that if we weren't entitled to an extension at all.



As long as you called and said you want an extension you'll get one (i'm monthly too, but still waiting on mine, UGH).  It's just the default was refund


----------



## johnnyr

frabjous said:


> Yes, but at first I got the run around. See my story/post here: here
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention.  Part of my case was that I had an Aug expiration, so was only 11 days out of the window.



Thank you! It took all of 30 minutes to renew by calling the Ticket Inquireies number. Not sure why the V.I.Passholder CM's didn't recommend this. I now have 4 renewal certificates assigned to all 4 Family members. They are showing an expiration date of 12/31/2030. My old AP's are still there too with their original expiration dates which is before we arrive in December. I tried to make park reservations for my dates in December 2020 but after selecting the 4 of us in our party, then selecting a date and park, it takes me to a page that says *"Unable to Reserve". "Please make sure everyone in your party has the same eligibility type."* Blah Blah Blah. I now have valid park tickets and a resort reservation. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Joseph Vogt

macye said:


> Has anyone had success upgrading their AP right now? I currently have a weekday select, but want gold.
> 
> My passes originally expired on Sept. 8, so our 60 day renewal window would be July 8. I have a stay booked for July 14-19. I had planned upgrade prior to our July trip to be able to go to the parks... Currently can't make park passes because my pass it blocked out those dates, but they also won't allow me to upgrade.
> 
> I have three trips booked between now and January... I had planned to have upgraded to a gold pass for those trips (as they span over weekends), but now they are saying I have to keep my weekday until the new February expiration date?


Sorry, Maybe this is a dumb question but what is the 60 day window everyone is talking about.  My AP was set to expire 8/1/20.  Now it is 11/21/20.  If i want to renew do I have to do it within 60 days of the expiration?


----------



## lluv3971

UPDATE: We have a resort stay booked for March 2021. I have a valid AP for that time, but Hubby's was set to expire in July. After the extension, his new expiration date was November, which obviously didn't help us in planning/booking park reservations for March. After several failed attempts today, a CM very quickly was able to renew his AP based on the original date and we are all set! Here is what worked for us:

Call the "Ticketing Inquiry" number: 407-566-4985.
Call around 3pm - That seems to be the "changing of the guard."

We were on the phone with someone in less than 10 minutes, once our call went through (We started dailing at 3pm). The CM knew exactly what they were doing and had the matter solved within minutes. The renewed AP showed up in seconds.
After the call, I went ahead and made park reservations for March (6 days worth) with no issues!!!


----------



## twinklebug

johnnyr said:


> Thank you! It took all of 30 minutes to renew by calling the Ticket Inquireies number. Not sure why the V.I.Passholder CM's didn't recommend this. I now have 4 renewal certificates assigned to all 4 Family members. They are showing an expiration date of 12/31/2030. My old AP's are still there too with their original expiration dates which is before we arrive in December. I tried to make park reservations for my dates in December 2020 but after selecting the 4 of us in our party, then selecting a date and park, it takes me to a page that says *"Unable to Reserve". "Please make sure everyone in your party has the same eligibility type."* Blah Blah Blah. I now have valid park tickets and a resort reservation. What am I doing wrong?


Give it 1/2 hour to propagate the info through. Disney's systems are spread out over a number of databases. If you're still having trouble, then call again.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

A long shot that anyone can help me with this question but everyone in our family has a Platinum AP except for one of us, my son. He has an 8 day hopper I was planning to upgrade to an AP in May once we got to the parks. Obviously that trip didn't happen. So now we are trying to book all our park reservations for upcoming trips and surprisingly I was able to add him to 11 of our days, despite him only having the 8 day hopper. Did they give him the extra 3 days (8+3=11) because the rest of us have APs? Is there any possible way to upgrade his 8-day to an AP so we can continue making the rest of his park reservations?

Thank you!

Finally got through on the phone. They said it sounds like a glitch because technically he shouldn't have more than 8.  They won't upgrade him to an AP yet, which I already knew, and wouldn't tell me when tickets would go back on sale. No surprise there.  So she said I should just take screen shots of all the reservations as proof that we have them until tickets go back on sale for January 2021.  Fun, fun.  lol


----------



## johnnyr

twinklebug said:


> Give it 1/2 hour to propagate the info through. Disney's systems are spread out over a number of databases. If you're still having trouble, then call again.



I figured it out. It was because we only have 3 on our resort reservation. I have to add my other daughter when they allow changes to resort reservations. She is not sure she can go yet. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING YOUR EXPERIENCE!!! Because of it, we were able to make all of our park reservations for December! What a long 2 days this has been!


----------



## kelpricer

trishadono said:


> I did not get a call back yet.
> 
> Curious but not worried . I have so many trips booked this year and next I could use the gift card(if thats what they do) on food.
> 
> I am going to PM you so I remember who I am supposed to talk to later.


I called and emailed about the fact that I don’t have the credit card anymore (it’s still active though) and wanted to cancel ONLY if I could receive a refund on a gift card or some other way. I received an email yesterday saying if the form of payment wouldn’t work for the refund they will send a check. That may be what they will do for you. Unfortunately that doesn’t actually answer my question because the refund will go back onto the card I used but I don’t even have the card anymore to use it.


----------



## trishadono

kelpricer said:


> I called and emailed about the fact that I don’t have the credit card anymore (it’s still active though) and wanted to cancel ONLY if I could receive a refund on a gift card or some other way. I received an email yesterday saying if the form of payment wouldn’t work for the refund they will send a check. That may be what they will do for you. Unfortunately that doesn’t actually answer my question because the refund will go back onto the card I used but I don’t even have the card anymore to use it.


Hmm I hope that works out! 

Crazy times! 

Can you cancel that card? If it is canceled they won’t be able to refund to it?


----------



## FSUSammy

For those that were able to renew early, how early are we talking??? Our passes have yet to be extended (the original expiration date is 9/5) and we would be in that 60 day window come 7/7. So we are 2 weeks out from that right now. Are we close enough that it's worth a shot asking if we can renew early? And if we did renew early, then how does the extension work from there? This seriously is a huge hot mess lol


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Question - those with resort stays are only allowed to book 14 *CONSECUTIVE* or 14 *TOTAL* park reservations? For example, if I have 3 upcoming resort stays totaling 20 days on property, how many days should I be able to reserve?


----------



## FSUSammy

Joseph Vogt said:


> Sorry, Maybe this is a dumb question but what is the 60 day window everyone is talking about.  My AP was set to expire 8/1/20.  Now it is 11/21/20.  If i want to renew do I have to do it within 60 days of the expiration?



You can start renewing up to 60 days before they are set to expire.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

DisneyFanJenn said:


> Question - those with resort stays are only allowed to book 14 *CONSECUTIVE* or 14 *TOTAL* park reservations? For example, if I have 3 upcoming resort stays totaling 20 days on property, how many days should I be able to reserve?



I was able to book 15 days of park reservations for three different resort stays that total 15 nights.


----------



## Fangorn

I was able to book 21 days total across two different DVC stays - Dec 2020 and May 2021. No real issues doing it. And this was with DVC Gold AP vouchers. 

Steve


----------



## osufeth24

blah, tried to call during my work break, and got all circuits are busy during the entire hour


----------



## disneygrandma

My husband and I have Platinum Plus AP's.  We activated them last Dec, and planned to use them on a large family trip this May, and then my husband and I were going again in Dec.  3 trips.   Our family trip is being moved to next June.  We don't know if we should cancel our Dec trip.  We probably won't decide until we know if there will be fireworks, story tellers, food kiosks, CP, and other holiday happenings that we were looking forward to.  We had paid for these AP's in full at the time of purchase.  

We've been patient, and were hoping that WDW would extend the same kind of treatment to us that they've shown to date based multi day ticket holders.  Those have been extended for use out to Sept 26, 2021.  What did AP's get?  An extension of approx 4 months for the days the parks were closed.  This is only right.  And now another whole month! And that won't be done until October.   It seems like they gave AP renewals an extra month during a period last year and/or the year before.  I could be wrong on when it was, but I remember reading that AP renewals would be for 13 months instead of the 12.  The thing is this, that extra month was full of all of the benefits entitled that AP.  Not a stripped down version.

So for us, our Platinum Plus AP was to give us park hopping at all 4 parks, plus water parks, and some other features.  We would also get the Photo Pass.  We could go to any park we wanted, on any day we wanted.  Maybe even try for 4, which we have yet to do.  But now?  Even with the measly 1 month extension, we won't have tickets for our rescheduled family trip.  There isn't any date yet on when the water parks will open, so maybe we won't have that benefit.  No park hopping.  Limited number of days to get in to the parks and need to use the reservation system until at least Sept 26, 2021.  It's so nice that Disney extended date based tickets thru then to give those people a chance to come up with dates that will work for their family trip.

So maybe we should get a refund.  What date do we need to make that decision by?  But wait, we don't even know exactly how much the refund will be.  Then we take the money and buy 1 park per day tickets.  Extra money if we want a water park.  Extra money if we want the Photo Pass.  We need to buy the tickets before we can book our park reservations.  

What we would really love is to have our AP's extended out for a longer period of time.  We don't feel comfortable going to the parks right now.  Among other things, I am claustrophobic and have a difficult time wearing masks.  I can only do it for a short period of time and then I have to remove the mask because I can't breathe.   We're not local, a 24 hr drive away, or a couple of airplane flights that we would really dread during these times.  So we would like the benefits of the tickets we already have, but for use at a later date.  

I would imagine that there are a lot of AP holders out there that also feel that Disney has not treated them as fairly as they have treated the multi day date based ticket holders.  If so, have you contacted Disney or do you plan to?  If you have already, who did you email or call?  Did you receive a response?  I would think that if enough AP holders contacted Disney and let Disney know their feelings, that maybe, just maybe, Disney would do the right thing.  

I've read that Shanghai Disney is stopping the clock on the AP's until the park reservation requirement is over.  Why not here?  That would be wonderful if we could have that time next year to go to WDW the way we planned to this year.  Maybe WDW could offer another option for the AP's.  How about stopping the clock, and then letting the AP holder pick when to start it again?  For instance, we would like to restart it next June and have it go thru December, 2021.  That would give us the same 2 trips that we had planned to take this year.  It would seem like a reasonable request.  Before the Covid 19 shut down, people were purchasing tickets by picking the dates that they were wanting to be at WDW.  That's what I would like to do with our AP's.  They were active for approx 3 months, so please let us pick the 9 month period that the AP's would be active for in the future.  

I plan to contact Disney with our concerns.  What would be the best email address to handle this?  

Thank you for taking the time to read thru this.  Our family, like so many others out there, has become very disenchanted with how Disney has handled this.  Thanks again.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

GoofyCoaster said:


> I was able to book 15 days of park reservations for three different resort stays that total 15 nights.





Fangorn said:


> I was able to book 21 days total across two different DVC stays - Dec 2020 and May 2021. No real issues doing it. And this was with DVC Gold AP vouchers.
> 
> Steve



Thank you both!  I'm having issues booking more than 5 days (I have 20 resort days over 3 trips coming up) and had an Disney IT person try to tell me 14 is the limit for everyone. I swore I read others had booked more than that.


----------



## nickcapp

disneygrandma said:


> My husband and I have Platinum Plus AP's.  We activated them last Dec, and planned to use them on a large family trip this May, and then my husband and I were going again in Dec.  3 trips.   Our family trip is being moved to next June.  We don't know if we should cancel our Dec trip.  We probably won't decide until we know if there will be fireworks, story tellers, food kiosks, CP, and other holiday happenings that we were looking forward to.  We had paid for these AP's in full at the time of purchase.
> 
> We've been patient, and were hoping that WDW would extend the same kind of treatment to us that they've shown to date based multi day ticket holders.  Those have been extended for use out to Sept 26, 2021.  What did AP's get?  An extension of approx 4 months for the days the parks were closed.  This is only right.  And now another whole month! And that won't be done until October.   It seems like they gave AP renewals an extra month during a period last year and/or the year before.  I could be wrong on when it was, but I remember reading that AP renewals would be for 13 months instead of the 12.  The thing is this, that extra month was full of all of the benefits entitled that AP.  Not a stripped down version.
> 
> So for us, our Platinum Plus AP was to give us park hopping at all 4 parks, plus water parks, and some other features.  We would also get the Photo Pass.  We could go to any park we wanted, on any day we wanted.  Maybe even try for 4, which we have yet to do.  But now?  Even with the measly 1 month extension, we won't have tickets for our rescheduled family trip.  There isn't any date yet on when the water parks will open, so maybe we won't have that benefit.  No park hopping.  Limited number of days to get in to the parks and need to use the reservation system until at least Sept 26, 2021.  It's so nice that Disney extended date based tickets thru then to give those people a chance to come up with dates that will work for their family trip.
> 
> So maybe we should get a refund.  What date do we need to make that decision by?  But wait, we don't even know exactly how much the refund will be.  Then we take the money and buy 1 park per day tickets.  Extra money if we want a water park.  Extra money if we want the Photo Pass.  We need to buy the tickets before we can book our park reservations.
> 
> What we would really love is to have our AP's extended out for a longer period of time.  We don't feel comfortable going to the parks right now.  Among other things, I am claustrophobic and have a difficult time wearing masks.  I can only do it for a short period of time and then I have to remove the mask because I can't breathe.   We're not local, a 24 hr drive away, or a couple of airplane flights that we would really dread during these times.  So we would like the benefits of the tickets we already have, but for use at a later date.
> 
> I would imagine that there are a lot of AP holders out there that also feel that Disney has not treated them as fairly as they have treated the multi day date based ticket holders.  If so, have you contacted Disney or do you plan to?  If you have already, who did you email or call?  Did you receive a response?  I would think that if enough AP holders contacted Disney and let Disney know their feelings, that maybe, just maybe, Disney would do the right thing.
> 
> I've read that Shanghai Disney is stopping the clock on the AP's until the park reservation requirement is over.  Why not here?  That would be wonderful if we could have that time next year to go to WDW the way we planned to this year.  Maybe WDW could offer another option for the AP's.  How about stopping the clock, and then letting the AP holder pick when to start it again?  For instance, we would like to restart it next June and have it go thru December, 2021.  That would give us the same 2 trips that we had planned to take this year.  It would seem like a reasonable request.  Before the Covid 19 shut down, people were purchasing tickets by picking the dates that they were wanting to be at WDW.  That's what I would like to do with our AP's.  They were active for approx 3 months, so please let us pick the 9 month period that the AP's would be active for in the future.
> 
> I plan to contact Disney with our concerns.  What would be the best email address to handle this?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read thru this.  Our family, like so many others out there, has become very disenchanted with how Disney has handled this.  Thanks again.



I plan on talking to guest services in August when I get down there. I have an un-activated voucher so my situation is a little different, BUT, I do feel they need to address the fact that the water parks are not open. This is a huge feature for the Platinum plus and I don't really feel the month extension is adequate to replace the loss of this feature.


----------



## networkpro

Poohlie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I can click dates on the calendar 100 times and nothing.  It looks like that worked at about 9:00-10:00 last night for a lot of people but not anymore unfortunately.  Of course that was the only time yesterday I was not on my computer and I missed the window :-(



Its worth trying again today. I found that I had missed one day of our first stay  after last nights' furious click fest, so I did that one this afternoon after my wife checked up on all my reservations.


----------



## osufeth24

Finally was able to get an a queue line for a chat.  Probably say same thing as over the weekend.  Please call.

I would, BUT IT'S BUSY


----------



## frabjous

johnnyr said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING YOUR EXPERIENCE!!! Because of it, we were able to make all of our park reservations for December! What a long 2 days this has been!





lluv3971 said:


> After the call, I went ahead and made park reservations for March (6 days worth) with no issues!!!



Awesome. so glad this worked out for you guys, and that your outcome was similar to mine and it wasn't just a fluke!


----------



## frabjous

disneygrandma said:


> They were active for approx 3 months, so please let us pick the 9 month period that the AP's would be active for in the future.
> 
> I plan to contact Disney with our concerns.  What would be the best email address to handle this?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read thru this.  Our family, like so many others out there, has become very disenchanted with how Disney has handled this.  Thanks again.



You can try:
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

I agree with you that it would have been nice to just pick up the remaining time on the next trip.  I had a similar situation where my original Mar trip would have been covered on my existing AP, and due to this I had to buy a renewal. Although in my case I was just happy to get a park reservation made. Good luck!


----------



## lluv3971

frabjous said:


> Awesome. so glad this worked out for you guys, and that your outcome was similar to mine and it wasn't just a fluke!


Thank you, @frabjous !!! Your experience gave me the faith/courage I needed to call


----------



## frabjous

nickcapp said:


> I plan on talking to guest services in August when I get down there. I have an un-activated voucher so my situation is a little different, BUT, I do feel they need to address the fact that the water parks are not open. This is a huge feature for the Platinum plus and I don't really feel the month extension is adequate to replace the loss of this feature.



"We'd like to offer you unlimited fast passes"  !!YES!!! .... oh wait...


----------



## osufeth24

9pm local time, and still getting all circuits are busy, ugh


----------



## OrlandoTrio

I made my final monthly payment on platinum pass Mar 3 and expired on Mar 30.  Pass no longer shows on app or site. After 40 attempts calling today finally got through and was on hold 3 hours 45 minutes.  CM was super nice but said the monthly payment team would need to add the extension. They closed at 8p so I have to call back tomorrow.

If your pass was on monthly payment plan, skip the hold time on VI Passholder line and call 888-701-4100 option 3.  

Good Luck.


----------



## osufeth24

OrlandoTrio said:


> I made my final monthly payment on platinum pass Mar 3 and expired on Mar 30.  Pass no longer shows on app or site. After 40 attempts calling today finally got through and was on hold 3 hours 45 minutes.  CM was super nice but said the monthly payment team would need to add the extension. They closed at 8p so I have to call back tomorrow.
> 
> If your pass was on monthly payment plan, skip the hold time on VI Passholder line and call 888-701-4100 option 3.
> 
> Good Luck.



Exact same boat (but gold and expired late April, still made final payment) Made that call last week to have it extended, and still waiting for it to show up on my MDE

Didn't call that number though, called the passholder line.  I'll try that one tomorrow


----------



## pepperandchips

osufeth24 said:


> 9pm local time, and still getting all circuits are busy, ugh


Likewise at 10:40. Where’s Ashton Kutcher? I am not even calling for pass stuff I just wanna eat next week other than at my resort’s QS.


----------



## soniam

Weird question. I have already booked my park reservations for 2 resort stays: July & November 2020. I didn't have any issues getting a park for everyday. We have unactivated Platinum AP vouchers. I will be booking my resort stay tomorrow for July 2021. How will the park reservation system handle our APs? They haven't been activated, so they don't expire until 2030. Ignoring the general issues people are having with APs, I wonder if it won't let me book out that far. I guess I could buy tickets too, Ugh! They might make me do it anyway, because everything says packages for 2021. Thanks


----------



## frabjous

soniam said:


> Weird question. I have already booked my park reservations for 2 resort stays: July & November 2020. I didn't have any issues getting a park for everyday. We have unactivated Platinum AP vouchers. I will be booking my resort stay tomorrow for July 2021. How will the park reservation system handle our APs? They haven't been activated, so they don't expire until 2030. Ignoring the general issues people are having with APs, I wonder if it won't let me book out that far. I guess I could buy tickets too, Ugh! They might make me do it anyway, because everything says packages for 2021. Thanks



interesting scenario. If the test is simple all dates before 2030 would pass . If they were thorough (I’m skeptical they would be), then they could potentially do 366 days from your first park admission day. Is it the same week in June or earlier? If your 2021 is a week earlier then it should pass the test. If it’s the same week it might fail.

Although even with that chick passing they might have other limits, like the number of scheduled days, but I thought I saw comments on here with people reporting success with a large number of total park reservation days.


----------



## osufeth24

annnd getting all circuits are busy already.

Today is going to be fantastic


----------



## WishesQueen

me too


----------



## jimim

same  right at 7 AM on the dot!


----------



## emilymad

disneygrandma said:


> My husband and I have Platinum Plus AP's.  We activated them last Dec, and planned to use them on a large family trip this May, and then my husband and I were going again in Dec.  3 trips.   Our family trip is being moved to next June.  We don't know if we should cancel our Dec trip.  We probably won't decide until we know if there will be fireworks, story tellers, food kiosks, CP, and other holiday happenings that we were looking forward to.  We had paid for these AP's in full at the time of purchase.
> 
> We've been patient, and were hoping that WDW would extend the same kind of treatment to us that they've shown to date based multi day ticket holders.  Those have been extended for use out to Sept 26, 2021.  What did AP's get?  An extension of approx 4 months for the days the parks were closed.  This is only right.  And now another whole month! And that won't be done until October.   It seems like they gave AP renewals an extra month during a period last year and/or the year before.  I could be wrong on when it was, but I remember reading that AP renewals would be for 13 months instead of the 12.  The thing is this, that extra month was full of all of the benefits entitled that AP.  Not a stripped down version.
> 
> So for us, our Platinum Plus AP was to give us park hopping at all 4 parks, plus water parks, and some other features.  We would also get the Photo Pass.  We could go to any park we wanted, on any day we wanted.  Maybe even try for 4, which we have yet to do.  But now?  Even with the measly 1 month extension, we won't have tickets for our rescheduled family trip.  There isn't any date yet on when the water parks will open, so maybe we won't have that benefit.  No park hopping.  Limited number of days to get in to the parks and need to use the reservation system until at least Sept 26, 2021.  It's so nice that Disney extended date based tickets thru then to give those people a chance to come up with dates that will work for their family trip.
> 
> So maybe we should get a refund.  What date do we need to make that decision by?  But wait, we don't even know exactly how much the refund will be.  Then we take the money and buy 1 park per day tickets.  Extra money if we want a water park.  Extra money if we want the Photo Pass.  We need to buy the tickets before we can book our park reservations.
> 
> What we would really love is to have our AP's extended out for a longer period of time.  We don't feel comfortable going to the parks right now.  Among other things, I am claustrophobic and have a difficult time wearing masks.  I can only do it for a short period of time and then I have to remove the mask because I can't breathe.   We're not local, a 24 hr drive away, or a couple of airplane flights that we would really dread during these times.  So we would like the benefits of the tickets we already have, but for use at a later date.
> 
> I would imagine that there are a lot of AP holders out there that also feel that Disney has not treated them as fairly as they have treated the multi day date based ticket holders.  If so, have you contacted Disney or do you plan to?  If you have already, who did you email or call?  Did you receive a response?  I would think that if enough AP holders contacted Disney and let Disney know their feelings, that maybe, just maybe, Disney would do the right thing.
> 
> I've read that Shanghai Disney is stopping the clock on the AP's until the park reservation requirement is over.  Why not here?  That would be wonderful if we could have that time next year to go to WDW the way we planned to this year.  Maybe WDW could offer another option for the AP's.  How about stopping the clock, and then letting the AP holder pick when to start it again?  For instance, we would like to restart it next June and have it go thru December, 2021.  That would give us the same 2 trips that we had planned to take this year.  It would seem like a reasonable request.  Before the Covid 19 shut down, people were purchasing tickets by picking the dates that they were wanting to be at WDW.  That's what I would like to do with our AP's.  They were active for approx 3 months, so please let us pick the 9 month period that the AP's would be active for in the future.
> 
> I plan to contact Disney with our concerns.  What would be the best email address to handle this?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read thru this.  Our family, like so many others out there, has become very disenchanted with how Disney has handled this.  Thanks again.



We are in a similar situation.  I think it at this point it is clear that Disney isn't going to allow us to pause or extend our APs more than they already announced.  I plan on calling for a refund once some of the craziness of this week dies down.  I would like to know how much they plan to refund.  I have calculated it myself but who knows if that follows Disney's logic.  

Even with the refund we will be out more money for tickets in the future but it seems like the safest course.  Disney hasn't announced a deadline to request the refund.  I am concerned that once the parks reopen we will be out of luck.  We had been planning a summer trip and a December trip.  We had planned to go in December for all of the same reasons you mentioned.  I don't think the Disney experience in December will much different than opening day.  I hope I am wrong but it is a lot of money tied up in APs to gamble on it.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Has anyone been able to get a refund yet for a fully paid Platinum annual pass? I’ve called and emailed with my request and been told it’s being “escalated”.... 

We are owners through a non DVC timeshare with a trip booked to Orlando in October and thinking if they are not responding to the cancel request I should book the 3 days so at least I can get three more days out of the passes. But don’t want them to see the 3 days booked and then not cancel the passes if they were actually going to refund us.

I just don’t know at this point...


----------



## FSUSammy

Called right at 8 to the monthly payment department....it said a 1 minute wait....I stupidly got all excited...36 min into this and they definitely WAY overestimated. When my hubby called them the other day regarding making sure we got our extension he never brought up that they last took a payment on April 2nd, and then at the end of May they refunded us that amount. If I wanted the extension for the 4 months plus the extra month coming later would I expect our payments to pick up the minute the parks open in July? Anyone know?

Update 1...My 1 minute wait has turned into 1 hour and 9 minutes. Finally ringing to a CM

Update 2...The CM I got said that the person that my husband talked to did not process the extension correctly. They were supposed to recharge the April 2nd payment, since technically the wording on their website mentioned that payments after April 5th up to park reopening would be stopped, and then process the request for the extension. She said to give it 24 hours and if we don't see any extension on our date to call back and at that point they may have to pass us over to tech support. I have a feeling that will not be happening that fast.


----------



## OrlandoTrio

OrlandoTrio said:


> I made my final monthly payment on platinum pass Mar 3 and expired on Mar 30.  Pass no longer shows on app or site. After 40 attempts calling today finally got through and was on hold 3 hours 45 minutes.  CM was super nice but said the monthly payment team would need to add the extension. They closed at 8p so I have to call back tomorrow.
> 
> If your pass was on monthly payment plan, skip the hold time on VI Passholder line and call 888-701-4100 option 3.
> 
> Good Luck.



Called the payment plan group at 8a when they opened and waited about 25 minutes.  CM saw original request to extend back in early May and submitted request again.  Said it’d take a couple of days to process.  Initially refused to submit same request for wife’s pass because it was under a different account. I was polite but firm. She said she made a note on acct.

With only 2 weeks left on original pass I’m honestly not expecting this to get resolved before the reservations open on Friday, much less before my new expiration date of Jul 25.


----------



## soniam

frabjous said:


> interesting scenario. If the test is simple all dates before 2030 would pass . If they were thorough (I’m skeptical they would be), then they could potentially do 366 days from your first park admission day. Is it the same week in June or earlier? If your 2021 is a week earlier then it should pass the test. If it’s the same week it might fail.
> 
> Although even with that chick passing they might have other limits, like the number of scheduled days, but I thought I saw comments on here with people reporting success with a large number of total park reservation days.



I haven't seen a day limit so far. I booked 17 days so far this year. My July 2021 trip is after my July 2020 trip, so it will have to use a renewal or different tickets. The AP will have expired by then. I guess I will update once I can make my July 2021 and November 2021 hotel reservations.


----------



## osufeth24

OrlandoTrio said:


> Called the payment plan group at 8a when they opened and waited about 25 minutes.  CM saw original request to extend back in early May and submitted request again.  *Said it’d take a couple of days to process*.  Initially refused to submit same request for wife’s pass because it was under a different account. I was polite but firm. She said she made a note on acct.
> 
> With only 2 weeks left on original pass I’m honestly not expecting this to get resolved before the reservations open on Friday, much less before my new expiration date of Jul 25.



ugh, been a week for me, and since it's disappeared, I'm not going to be a happy camper if I miss out on Fri


----------



## FSUSammy

OrlandoTrio said:


> Called the payment plan group at 8a when they opened and waited about 25 minutes.  CM saw original request to extend back in early May and submitted request again.  Said it’d take a couple of days to process.  Initially refused to submit same request for wife’s pass because it was under a different account. I was polite but firm. She said she made a note on acct.
> 
> With only 2 weeks left on original pass I’m honestly not expecting this to get resolved before the reservations open on Friday, much less before my new expiration date of Jul 25.


How something like this isn't automated at this point just boggles my mind. Are they using stone tablets to "input" this information? SMH!


----------



## disneygrandma

I just wish that Disney would "pause" the time on our AP's when the parks closed in March.   Let us pick the dates that we want to use our AP's for the remaining time left.  They don't even need to give me the extra month extension, but just the time I have left that would allow me to visit the parks again when I'm ready and able to do so.  They've basically done that for date based multi day ticket holders.  They're being allowed to pick the dates they want to use their tickets all the way out to Sept 26, 2021.  The way I have it figured, I have approx 9 months left.  I would love to use the tickets for the 9 month time frame that works for me under these  Covid restrictions.

This is the only solution that truly works for all AP holders.  Seems like it would be a Win-Win for all parties involved.


----------



## FSUSammy

disneygrandma said:


> I just wish that Disney would "pause" the time on our AP's when the parks closed in March.   Let us pick the dates that we want to use our AP's for the remaining time left.  They don't even need to give me the extra month extension, but just the time I have left that would allow me to visit the parks again when I'm ready and able to do so.  They've basically done that for date based multi day ticket holders.  They're being allowed to pick the dates they want to use their tickets all the way out to Sept 26, 2021.  The way I have it figured, I have approx 9 months left.  I would love to use the tickets for the 9 month time frame that works for me under these  Covid restrictions.
> 
> This is the only solution that truly works for all AP holders.  Seems like it would be a Win-Win for all parties involved.


This should have been the default. Those that wanted to just take the refund should have had to call. Not the other way around. Or shoot throw a webpage together to handle this so that you don't need to have people dealing with these on the phones all day long.


----------



## sunshine girl

I am so sorry if my question has been covered, please direct me to the answer.

I have a platinum AP that originally expired 11/18/20 and is extended to 3/21/21.

I was able to reserve Park Passes for my two upcoming onsite trips in November 2020 and February 2021.  But I cannot reserve parks for April 2021 even though I have an onsite resort reservation..

*Do I have to renew my Annual Pass NOW in order to reserve park passes for April 2021??*  Is renewal this early possible?  Or should I add tickets to my resort stay and then convert them somehow to an AP later (if that's possible, I have no clue)?

(I sincerely hope that by April 2021 we've moved past the park days reservation system, but for now, I'm working with the system as it stands!)


----------



## FSUSammy

sunshine girl said:


> I am so sorry if my question has been covered, please direct me to the answer.
> 
> I have an AP that originally expired 11/18/20 and is extended to 3/21/21.
> 
> I was able to reserve Park Passes for my two upcoming onsite trips in November 2020 and February 2021.  But I cannot reserve parks for April 2021 even though I have an onsite resort reservation..
> 
> Do I have to renew my Annual Pass NOW in order to reserve park passes for April 2021??  Is renewal this early possible?



I haven't seen anyone renew that far out. I think if anything it's people really close to the 60 day renewal window start date.


----------



## PrincessV

Has ANYONE been able to *cancel* yet? I actually made it to being on hold on the monthly payment line with an estimated 90-min wait, but if they still can't do anything this seems futile.


----------



## osufeth24

Currently on hold with the monthly payment line.  90 minute wait.  I'm at work and have my lunch hour in 30 minutes, so this is either going to time out well, or horrifically


----------



## Crazyhorse

*No park hopping. Limited number of days to get in to the parks and need to use the reservation system until at least Sept 26, 2021. * 

I think/hope that this is a temporary measure.  I think they had to put an end date on things, just to give themselves room to maneuver.  Clearly they know that the no park hopping thing is a HUGE deal breaking issue for a lot of people.  Let's just give the process time to work.  I wouldn't cancel "later in the year stuff" just yet.  JMHO.


----------



## soniam

soniam said:


> I haven't seen a day limit so far. I booked 17 days so far this year. My July 2021 trip is after my July 2020 trip, so it will have to use a renewal or different tickets. The AP will have expired by then. I guess I will update once I can make my July 2021 and November 2021 hotel reservations.



It worked. I just booked 2 stays for July 2021. I was able to reserve park days for the full length of both stays. I also have stays in July and November 2020 for which I was able to book full park days. This is for unactivated Platinum AP vouchers.


----------



## PrincessV

While I'm stuck waiting, I welcome thoughts on this situation:

I renewed in Jan an AP expiring in Mar. with monthly payments. Because I renewed early, the first three payments were taken in Jan., early Feb., and late Feb. But technically those were Mar., April, and May payments, since the AP renewal didn't start until Mar. It seems to me I should have gotten a refund of the Mar payment (made in Jan), and the April and May payments (made in Feb) should have been stopped, per WDW, but they were made in advance, so that didn't happen. My payments stopped with the June payment (which would have been paid in April). 

I've received no refunds of any payments, so it seems to me I should: 1. get a refund for all 3 payments already made, since they were for periods when the parks were closed, and 2. be able to cancel and make no further payments, or keep my AP and payments resume in July with 9 payments due, an extended expiration date, and the 1-month extension in Oct. Right??? 

I swear to all that is Disney, I will NEVER again renew early!


----------



## deeevo

PrincessV said:


> Has ANYONE been able to *cancel* yet? I actually made it to being on hold on the monthly payment line with an estimated 90-min wait, but if they still can't do anything this seems futile.


I am on hold now waiting to do the exact same thing. Been on hold for 58 mins now.


----------



## 1lilspark

Update 
was able to book my room only for Jan this AM and then booked 3 of my 4 days (mentally planning right now to do springs check in day instead of park for now) 
so that's 7 days total between my Nov & Jan POP stays


----------



## osufeth24

tick tok tick tok


----------



## CogsworthTN

soniam said:


> It worked. I just booked 2 stays for July 2021. I was able to reserve park days for the full length of both stays. I also have stays in July and November 2021 for which I was able to book full park days. This is for unactivated Platinum AP vouchers.


So glad it worked for you!  how were you able to book for November 2021? I have tried all morning to book the second half of my October stay and I’m not having any luck.


----------



## soniam

CogsworthTN said:


> So glad it worked for you!  how were you able to book for November 2021? I have tried all morning to book the second half of my October stay and I’m not having any luck.


 Oops. 2020


----------



## CogsworthTN

soniam said:


> Oops. 2020


 It quite okay.. I’m so glad someone is having luck with all this mess.


----------



## deeevo

PrincessV said:


> Has ANYONE been able to *cancel* yet? I actually made it to being on hold on the monthly payment line with an estimated 90-min wait, but if they still can't do anything this seems futile.


Just got off the phone. Can't cancel yet but it sounds like we will be able to


----------



## PrincessV

deeevo said:


> I am on hold now waiting to do the exact same thing. Been on hold for 58 mins now.


Let us know what you find out! I had to hang up to take a work call 


deeevo said:


> Just got off the phone. Can't cancel yet but it sounds like we will be able to
> 
> View attachment 503778



ETA: So they're just referring back to the website still. Ugh. Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## deeevo

PrincessV said:


> Let us know what you find out! I had to hang up to take a work call
> 
> 
> ETA: So they're just referring back to the website still. Ugh. Thanks for reporting back!


Unfortunately yes.. no problem.


----------



## myjourney

Do AP fully paid get the time Disney was closed plus 1 month? My AP expired June 4. Right now I show an extension until 9/29 and am wondering if this will further extended until the end of October. Am I reading correctly on the pass holder site.


----------



## beercity

That is what I have understood. It sounded like the +1 month that is supposed to make up for lack of Hopper is going to be added at a different time, and that there will be an email communication on this.


----------



## doleddanielle

From the language on the website, it says that the additional month will be added in October. I'm not sure how that'll work for those who have passes that expire before October...


----------



## osufeth24

ARE YOU KIDDING ME 

Someone picked up and as he was doing his intro it kicked me out into the survey


----------



## Drr10

Can you renew Annual Passes at anytime?  My pass has been extended until 12/26/2020. My original expiration date was 08/31/2020. I have SSR reservations in Feb 2021 and April 2021 but can't make Park reservations because my passes will be expired.


----------



## theFoof

sunshine girl said:


> I have a platinum AP that originally expired 11/18/20 and is extended to 3/21/21.
> 
> I was able to reserve Park Passes for my two upcoming onsite trips in November 2020 and February 2021.  But I cannot reserve parks for April 2021 even though I have an onsite resort reservation..



Also note that in October they are going to add an additional 1 month extension (not sure if that was reflected in your post) so that may carry into your April trip. Not sure if that affects your decision to renew or not.


----------



## KittyKitty

From what I heard, yes. 
Here is a # to call with your question.
If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Options to manage your annual pass continue to be available during the closure period.


----------



## cpdisney

disneygrandma said:


> My husband and I have Platinum Plus AP's.  We activated them last Dec, and planned to use them on a large family trip this May, and then my husband and I were going again in Dec.  3 trips.   Our family trip is being moved to next June.  We don't know if we should cancel our Dec trip.  We probably won't decide until we know if there will be fireworks, story tellers, food kiosks, CP, and other holiday happenings that we were looking forward to.  We had paid for these AP's in full at the time of purchase.
> 
> We've been patient, and were hoping that WDW would extend the same kind of treatment to us that they've shown to date based multi day ticket holders.  Those have been extended for use out to Sept 26, 2021.  What did AP's get?  An extension of approx 4 months for the days the parks were closed.  This is only right.  And now another whole month! And that won't be done until October.   It seems like they gave AP renewals an extra month during a period last year and/or the year before.  I could be wrong on when it was, but I remember reading that AP renewals would be for 13 months instead of the 12.  The thing is this, that extra month was full of all of the benefits entitled that AP.  Not a stripped down version.
> 
> So for us, our Platinum Plus AP was to give us park hopping at all 4 parks, plus water parks, and some other features.  We would also get the Photo Pass.  We could go to any park we wanted, on any day we wanted.  Maybe even try for 4, which we have yet to do.  But now?  Even with the measly 1 month extension, we won't have tickets for our rescheduled family trip.  There isn't any date yet on when the water parks will open, so maybe we won't have that benefit.  No park hopping.  Limited number of days to get in to the parks and need to use the reservation system until at least Sept 26, 2021.  It's so nice that Disney extended date based tickets thru then to give those people a chance to come up with dates that will work for their family trip.
> 
> So maybe we should get a refund.  What date do we need to make that decision by?  But wait, we don't even know exactly how much the refund will be.  Then we take the money and buy 1 park per day tickets.  Extra money if we want a water park.  Extra money if we want the Photo Pass.  We need to buy the tickets before we can book our park reservations.
> 
> What we would really love is to have our AP's extended out for a longer period of time.  We don't feel comfortable going to the parks right now.  Among other things, I am claustrophobic and have a difficult time wearing masks.  I can only do it for a short period of time and then I have to remove the mask because I can't breathe.   We're not local, a 24 hr drive away, or a couple of airplane flights that we would really dread during these times.  So we would like the benefits of the tickets we already have, but for use at a later date.
> 
> I would imagine that there are a lot of AP holders out there that also feel that Disney has not treated them as fairly as they have treated the multi day date based ticket holders.  If so, have you contacted Disney or do you plan to?  If you have already, who did you email or call?  Did you receive a response?  I would think that if enough AP holders contacted Disney and let Disney know their feelings, that maybe, just maybe, Disney would do the right thing.
> 
> I've read that Shanghai Disney is stopping the clock on the AP's until the park reservation requirement is over.  Why not here?  That would be wonderful if we could have that time next year to go to WDW the way we planned to this year.  Maybe WDW could offer another option for the AP's.  How about stopping the clock, and then letting the AP holder pick when to start it again?  For instance, we would like to restart it next June and have it go thru December, 2021.  That would give us the same 2 trips that we had planned to take this year.  It would seem like a reasonable request.  Before the Covid 19 shut down, people were purchasing tickets by picking the dates that they were wanting to be at WDW.  That's what I would like to do with our AP's.  They were active for approx 3 months, so please let us pick the 9 month period that the AP's would be active for in the future.
> 
> I plan to contact Disney with our concerns.  What would be the best email address to handle this?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read thru this.  Our family, like so many others out there, has become very disenchanted with how Disney has handled this.  Thanks again.


I feel exactly same way. I sent email to wdw.guest... on June 19 and haven’t heard back yet. I asked to “freeze” my AP. Maybe more people will ask the same and Disney will do the right thing.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Finally got through to someone on chat last night. Granted it took 6 hrs for them to answer, but he was very nice. He did tell me it could take up to 2 days to see my passes updated with the extension. As of now, still nothing. Still holding on to hope.


----------



## marywo

cpdisney said:


> I feel exactly same way. I sent email to wdw.guest... on June 19 and haven’t heard back yet. I asked to “freeze” my AP. Maybe more people will ask the same and Disney will do the right thing.


----------



## myjourney

Yes and that means I cannot reserve a park for my October room reservation


----------



## pointybubble

OrlandoTrio said:


> I made my final monthly payment on platinum pass Mar 3 and expired on Mar 30.  Pass no longer shows on app or site. After 40 attempts calling today finally got through and was on hold 3 hours 45 minutes.  CM was super nice but said the monthly payment team would need to add the extension. They closed at 8p so I have to call back tomorrow.
> 
> If your pass was on monthly payment plan, skip the hold time on VI Passholder line and call 888-701-4100 option 3.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you so much for this! I called this number after not getting through at all on VI Passholder. I was speaking to a human 45 minutes later and my passes are now extended.


----------



## doleddanielle

sunshine girl said:


> I am so sorry if my question has been covered, please direct me to the answer.
> 
> I have a platinum AP that originally expired 11/18/20 and is extended to 3/21/21.
> 
> I was able to reserve Park Passes for my two upcoming onsite trips in November 2020 and February 2021.  But I cannot reserve parks for April 2021 even though I have an onsite resort reservation..
> 
> *Do I have to renew my Annual Pass NOW in order to reserve park passes for April 2021??*  Is renewal this early possible?  Or should I add tickets to my resort stay and then convert them somehow to an AP later (if that's possible, I have no clue)?
> 
> (I sincerely hope that by April 2021 we've moved past the park days reservation system, but for now, I'm working with the system as it stands!)


Yes, I do believe you'll need an active pass or valid tickets for dates after your AP expiration in order to get park passes. The only way to convert tickets is to go to GS before activating them and using the value to renew your AP or towards buying a new AP. I heard of people being able to extend 60 days prior to their *original *expiration date, but not before then. In October, the AP is supposed to be extended an additional month so it's totally up to you if you'd want to wait to October for that month extension before reserving park passes, buy tickets now to reserve park passes and then apply that ticket amount to renewing/buying a new AP, or wait to renew before reserving park passes.


----------



## osufeth24

Finally got through, and sure enough can't do anything,.  Said just got to keep waiting

I said, doesn't seem ight I could be screwed for Fri, response was just the, we're working hard on it.

whatever


----------



## CogsworthTN

osufeth24 said:


> Finally got through, and sure enough can't do anything,.  Said just got to keep waiting
> 
> I said, doesn't right I could be screwed for Fri, response was just the, we're working hard on it.
> 
> whatever


I am so sorry Disney has not resolved your issue.


----------



## FSUSammy

osufeth24 said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME
> 
> Someone picked up and as he was doing his intro it kicked me out into the survey


Nooooooooooooo


----------



## FSUSammy

osufeth24 said:


> Finally got through, and sure enough can't do anything,.  Said just got to keep waiting
> 
> I said, doesn't seem ight I could be screwed for Fri, response was just the, we're working hard on it.
> 
> whatever


Not such a magical response


----------



## Tess

doleddanielle said:


> From the language on the website, it says that the additional month will be added in October. I'm not sure how that'll work for those who have passes that expire before October...



Hmmm. . .maybe that means that park hopping will be back in business around October hence the payment in October for the months prior? That would be sweet!


----------



## dnw25

many many pages back (last week) several had reported that CM were taking the requests to 'freeze the AP' seriously.  I figured it was due to the fact that they were coming from the mandatory quarantine areas?  Anything more on this since last.  With NY, NJ, Ct imposing quarantines now?  We are Platinum AP in IL and our governor is supposedly going to follow suit which 100% would throw our August trip out the window.....


----------



## Khobbs18

Has anyone actually successful gotten a refund on their AP or do we have to wait for the "more info in July" email? 

We are planning on just cancelling our APs and using the fund to buy new ones to activate along with our son's (who just turned 3) so they have the same renewal dates. 

Does anyone know how much the refund will be, yet? We are out of state premium passholders, activated December 20,2019. We also had a March trip so if we get a refund for the 9-ish months back we will come out pretty ahead considering we used 13 park days.


----------



## Khobbs18

dnw25 said:


> many many pages back (last week) several had reported that CM were taking the requests to 'freeze the AP' seriously.  I figured it was due to the fact that they were coming from the mandatory quarantine areas?  Anything more on this since last.  With NY, NJ, Ct imposing quarantines now?  We are Platinum AP in IL and our governor is supposedly going to follow suit which 100% would throw our August trip out the window.....


I'm in southern IL (basically STL area) can you link me to this? I have been focusing on Disney too much and forgot about actual News developments...


----------



## elsbit

One of my AP frustrations is that we upgraded our park hoppers at Christmas 2019. Planned to return Spring Break and May, before 2 year old turned 3 and needed a ticket. Now, he is 3 in the system and I cannot buy him tickets for any of our re-booked dates, so that means he does not have a park reservation, even though he is on the resort reservation. I am trying to be more laid back about it all, but I won't lie, it does stress me out a bit. This was our first time doing an annual pass (we are out of state, so we cannot just pop to a park) and it has been a crazy cluster. 

Plus, before all of this, I had rented DVC points for a September trip with a friend. The DVC people put me in the system separate from my Annual Pass  profile (so there are 2 of me), and does not recognize my annual pass associated with me- meaning I cannot make park reservations tied to that resort reservation. Before Covid, I didn't care about the extra profile because it really did not matter for my trip. Silly me. And my friend, was waiting to buy tickets and now cannot buy any for our September trip (for now at least). We cannot cancel the trip, since we had rented points. Le sigh. We are looking at doing other things for our trip, but still staying on property. 

Thanks for the vent. Y'all speak my language. It is too much to explain to non-Disney COVID versed folks.


----------



## pepperandchips

elsbit said:


> One of my AP frustrations is that we upgraded our park hoppers at Christmas 2019. Planned to return Spring Break and May, before 2 year old turned 3 and needed a ticket. Now, he is 3 in the system and I cannot buy him tickets for any of our re-booked dates, so that means he does not have a park reservation, even though he is on the resort reservation. I am trying to be more laid back about it all, but I won't lie, it does stress me out a bit. This was our first time doing an annual pass (we are out of state, so we cannot just pop to a park) and it has been a crazy cluster.
> 
> Plus, before all of this, I had rented DVC points for a September trip with a friend. The DVC people put me in the system separate from my Annual Pass  profile (so there are 2 of me), and does not recognize my annual pass associated with me- meaning I cannot make park reservations tied to that resort reservation. Before Covid, I didn't care about the extra profile because it really did not matter for my trip. Silly me. And my friend, was waiting to buy tickets and now cannot buy any for our September trip (for now at least). We cannot cancel the trip, since we had rented points. Le sigh. We are looking at doing other things for our trip, but still staying on property.
> 
> Thanks for the vent. Y'all speak my language. It is too much to explain to non-Disney COVID versed folks.


Hold times notwithstanding, the IT group should be able to merge your two profiles. Hopefully you can get that resolved as that would be annoying to need two sets of credentials (like one magic band for park entry and one for your room key)


----------



## ORD2KOA

beercity said:


> That is what I have understood. It sounded like the +1 month that is supposed to make up for lack of Hopper is going to be added at a different time, and that there will be an email communication on this.



IMHO, +1 month doesn't come close to making up for the lack of Hopper.   Our Platinum AP renewal (paid in full in February) now begins on July 17th.  I think I'm going to ask for a full refund.


----------



## Docmum

Khobbs18 said:


> Has anyone actually successful gotten a refund on their AP or do we have to wait for the "more info in July" email?
> 
> We are planning on just cancelling our APs and using the fund to buy new ones to activate along with our son's (who just turned 3) so they have the same renewal dates.
> 
> Does anyone know how much the refund will be, yet? We are out of state premium passholders, activated December 20,2019. We also had a March trip so if we get a refund for the 9-ish months back we will come out pretty ahead considering we used 13 park days.


This would be interesting for us as well, as we are exactly in the same boat ! Same dates - no chances of going to WDW anytime soon also, because of the travel restrictions, so we are also considering a refund, if the amount will work for us. I don`t know either how they will calculate the amount, so any insight on that would be really appreciated.


----------



## Disneylvr1971

Khobbs18 said:


> Has anyone actually successful gotten a refund on their AP or do we have to wait for the "more info in July" email?
> 
> We are planning on just cancelling our APs and using the fund to buy new ones to activate along with our son's (who just turned 3) so they have the same renewal dates.
> 
> Does anyone know how much the refund will be, yet? We are out of state premium passholders, activated December 20,2019. We also had a March trip so if we get a refund for the 9-ish months back we will come out pretty ahead considering we used 13 park days.


We called a week and a half ago to cancel mom's AP and get a partial refund. Started in Dec also and of course she is in the high risk group. They took her information and said they would call back in 72 hrs with how they were going to handle it. They did not say how much she would receive. Still have not received a call. Will update IF I ever hear back from Disney.


----------



## Crazyhorse

We renewed early this year, paid in full, expiring 2/14/2021.  We have a December 2020 and an April 2021 trip planned.  The December trip is paid in full.  With the 117 days added, new expiration is 6/2021 so if the December trip happens, v.s. cancelling and moving monies to the April trip, we'll feel like we got our $$$'s worth for the AP, with completing two trips.   If the December trip doesn't happen, we won't be happy.


----------



## FSUSammy

So after trying all day to get a hold of someone in the Ticketing department to see if there is any way we can renew our passes early since technically our 60 day window (from our current 9/5 expiration) is 7/7 so less than 2 weeks away. I finally got someone and the wait was practically zero when it finally rang through. She was super helpful and was able to get us the 3 passes. Granted we are going from a monthly payment to full payment but I'm ok with that because I'm now realizing what a hassle the monthly payment plan ended up being for us in the end. I was able to take the confirmation number and link the 3 passes and then had to assign two of the passes out to my husband and son. I was then able to make reservations for beyond 9/5 for the rest of our September trip, November trip, and January trip. Only took $1600+ to get around that limitation.


----------



## frabjous

FSUSammy said:


> So after trying all day to get a hold of someone in the Ticketing department to see if there is any way we can renew our passes early since technically our 60 day window (from our current 9/5 expiration) is 7/7 so less than 2 weeks away. I finally got someone and the wait was practically zero when it finally rang through. She was super helpful and was able to get us the 3 passes. Granted we are going from a monthly payment to full payment but I'm ok with that because I'm now realizing what a hassle the monthly payment plan ended up being for us in the end. I was able to take the confirmation number and link the 3 passes and then had to assign two of the passes out to my husband and son. I was then able to make reservations for beyond 9/5 for the rest of our September trip, November trip, and January trip. Only took $1600+ to get around that limitation.



 Glad it worked out!


----------



## disneygrandma

You would think that Disney would not want to be dishing out all of that money to refund AP's.  The people who are requesting refunds are the ones who don't want to come back to the parks right now, and either can't or don't want to travel to Disney again during the extension time.  That extension time does not work for us at all.  

The solution would be to let the AP holders decide the dates they want to travel, the dates that work for them.  The AP's should have a freeze, or a pause, put on their time line.  For instance, ours were activated Dec 12, 2019, and the parks closed mid-March, so that gives us about 9 months of time left on our AP's.  We would like to pick out the 9 month period in 2021 that we would travel again to WDW.  Problem solved!  No refund money given out by Disney, and we're happy to be using our AP's again during our planned times, and not their time frame.


----------



## brewhome

I have two trips planned in October and November, my original AP expiration date was 1/11/21 and then it was updated to 5/8/21, and I’m assuming it will then update in October to 6/8/21.  I’m probably going to keep it... but in the event that I decide to cancel it, can I cancel for only the extended period, i.e. get the refund instead of the extra time they tacked on?  I don’t want to cancel it entirely because of my fall trips.


----------



## Khobbs18

disneygrandma said:


> You would think that Disney would not want to be dishing out all of that money to refund AP's.  The people who are requesting refunds are the ones who don't want to come back to the parks right now, and either can't or don't want to travel to Disney again during the extension time.  That extension time does not work for us at all.
> 
> The solution would be to let the AP holders decide the dates they want to travel, the dates that work for them.  The AP's should have a freeze, or a pause, put on their time line.  For instance, ours were activated Dec 12, 2019, and the parks closed mid-March, so that gives us about 9 months of time left on our AP's.  We would like to pick out the 9 month period in 2021 that we would travel again to WDW.  Problem solved!  No refund money given out by Disney, and we're happy to be using our AP's again during our planned times, and not their time frame.


This. I don't see why this isn't an option as Disney can hold onto our money and we can rest easy know we have a paid-for AP at this rate. We will likely use our refund to turn around and buy vouchers for when things calm down but I don't understand why this isn't an option yet. The only thing I can wonder is if its a logistics/IT and coordination nightmare. However, Disney probably really needs the funds right now and I don't exactly see travel to WDW booming (outside of these boards) anytime in the future.


----------



## frabjous

disneygrandma said:


> You would think that Disney would not want to be dishing out all of that money to refund AP's.  The people who are requesting refunds are the ones who don't want to come back to the parks right now, and either can't or don't want to travel to Disney again during the extension time.  That extension time does not work for us at all.
> 
> The solution would be to let the AP holders decide the dates they want to travel, the dates that work for them.  The AP's should have a freeze, or a pause, put on their time line.  For instance, ours were activated Dec 12, 2019, and the parks closed mid-March, so that gives us about 9 months of time left on our AP's.  We would like to pick out the 9 month period in 2021 that we would travel again to WDW.  Problem solved!  No refund money given out by Disney, and we're happy to be using our AP's again during our planned times, and not their time frame.



This type of solution would also be great for DVC points. One of my concerns is that I have nearly a years worth of points I had to bank as a side effect of my original trip being cancelled due to COVID. So if this next trip I have doesn't work out (COVID closings, jambo doesn't reopen etc), then I start to have a limited time window to make something work that is compatible with home and work schedules + does not occur in the summer (my family is not fans of extreme heat).


----------



## dnw25

Khobbs18 said:


> I'm in southern IL (basically STL area) can you link me to this? I have been focusing on Disney too much and forgot about actual News developments...



Coworker and I were discussing my FL trip.  He said he saw it on our local WGN chicago news.   However, Pritzker does tend to follow the lead of NY....  If FL numbers continue to grow Pritizer and chicago mayor will definitely address it.


----------



## ORD2KOA

dnw25 said:


> Coworker and I were discussing my FL trip.  He said he saw it on our local WGN chicago news.   However, Pritzker does tend to follow the lead of NY....  If FL numbers continue to grow Pritizer and chicago mayor will definitely address it.



Florida numbers are up 5500+ today.


----------



## disneygrandma

I just sent an email to the AP dept about my request to have our AP frozen, or paused, so we can retain our approx 9 month time that's left on our AP, and then allow us to pick the time when we would like the AP to be active again.  

I would suggest that others also pass along this message to Disney.  Give us a third option. Choices:  Extension, Refund, or a temporary Freeze/Pause.  I honestly think that if that 3rd option was put in there, then there would be very few people that would choose the refund.  

It can't hurt to have our voice heard.  

Now for an email for Guest Relations/Customer Service.  I'm having trouble finding one.  Does anyone have their email?

Thanks!


----------



## dnw25

disneygrandma said:


> I just sent an email to the AP dept about my request to have our AP frozen, or paused, so we can retain our approx 9 month time that's left on our AP, and then allow us to pick the time when we would like the AP to be active again.
> 
> I would suggest that others also pass along this message to Disney.  Give us a third option. Choices:  Extension, Refund, or a temporary Freeze/Pause.  I honestly think that if that 3rd option was put in there, then there would be very few people that would choose the refund.
> 
> It can't hurt to have our voice heard.
> 
> Now for an email for Guest Relations/Customer Service.  I'm having trouble finding one.  Does anyone have their email?
> 
> Thanks!


guest.services@disneyworld.com


----------



## ORD2KOA

disneygrandma said:


> I've read that Shanghai Disney is stopping the clock on the AP's until the park reservation requirement is over.  Why not here?



And it's not just hearsay that Shanghai is doing it.  Here's a link:
Shanghai Disneyland Reopening and Annual Pass Announcement


----------



## MamaSquirrel

I emailed guest services requesting a 'freeze'. I live in NY which means I would need to quarantine for two weeks once I get there, and two more weeks after I get back.. making a trip to Disney pretty much impossible until the restrictions are lifted.  I don't want to cancel my pass, but without a FREEZE option, I don't have a choice.


----------



## MamaSquirrel

As much as this might annoy many locals (vloggers especially), I think a policy of freezing EVERYONEs pass, and issuing day tickets only might help Disney keep crowds down and be fair to all across the board..   I know something like this might be met with opposition though.... 
It would also might make things a little less confusing if they need to shut down again due to rising FL cases..


----------



## ORD2KOA

I just emailed and said that WDW AP holders should get the same treatment as those in Shanghai.

Does anyone know if online petitions get anyone's attention at Disney?   This could be a good issue.  Something like:  "Treat Disney World Annual Passholders the same as Shanghai Disney Annual Passholders."


----------



## soniam

FSUSammy said:


> So after trying all day to get a hold of someone in the Ticketing department to see if there is any way we can renew our passes early since technically our 60 day window (from our current 9/5 expiration) is 7/7 so less than 2 weeks away. I finally got someone and the wait was practically zero when it finally rang through. She was super helpful and was able to get us the 3 passes. Granted we are going from a monthly payment to full payment but I'm ok with that because I'm now realizing what a hassle the monthly payment plan ended up being for us in the end. I was able to take the confirmation number and link the 3 passes and then had to assign two of the passes out to my husband and son. I was then able to make reservations for beyond 9/5 for the rest of our September trip, November trip, and January trip. Only took $1600+ to get around that limitation.



Don't feel bad. I shelled out full payment for 2 Platinum APs on Friday so that I could make park reservations for my husband and son in November 2020 and July 2021. They already have 10 flex-date park hoppers. Oh well. Most of the trip was already paid for.


----------



## osufeth24

another day closer to AP signups with no AP still back, ugh.

Close to 24 hrs til Disney loses my money forever (not like they care)


----------



## FidlMom

For those of us fully paid Silver APers whose passes expired during the shutdown, we have another issue. My pass expired mid-May, so I lost about 8 weeks of my passholder year due to the shutdown. WDW added back those 8 weeks starting July 11, and gave me a new renewal date on September 7. However, since I am a Silver Passholder, I'm blocked out until August 7, which means I only got 4 weeks back compared to the 8 weeks I lost.

I called last week asking for the full 8 weeks of available park time. The 3 CMs I spoke with (over the course of 2 1/2 hours) were all sympathetic, but said there was nothing they could do - that the extensions were the extensions.

Has anyone gotten any help with this situation? It would affect anyone whose Silver AP expired during the shutdown and is blocked for the summer.


----------



## DianaMB333

Has anyone effectively received a refund? Is it a gift card equivalent or cash?

I have a full paid AP but getting through phone line has been impossible... 

It would be nice to have the freeze option..


----------



## DisneyLover83

DianaMB333 said:


> Has anyone effectively received a refund? Is it a gift card equivalent or cash?
> 
> I have a full paid AP but getting through phone line has been impossible...
> 
> It would be nice to have the freeze option..


I have called and was told my refund request had to be “escalated” and I’d get a return call   “Soon”. Days went by and I followed up with an email. I received a reply email telling me it had to be “escalated” and I’d hear from them “soon”....
I have not read of anyone fully paid getting there money back yet.... I am an out of state Platinum AP holder. We have 3 total so it’s a good chunk of money I’m requesting back.


----------



## Runnsally

DisneyLover83 said:


> I have called and was told my refund request had to be “escalated” and I’d get a return call   “Soon”. Days went by and I followed up with an email. I received a reply email telling me it had to be “escalated” and I’d hear from them “soon”....
> I have not read of anyone fully paid getting there money back yet.... I am an out of state Platinum AP holder. We have 3 total so it’s a good chunk of money I’m requesting back.


This is exactly my experience thus far as well...


----------



## mommy2mrb

Decided not to return to Disney at this point do want to cancel my AP. Have been trying at all different times including right at 7:00 am to call 407-939-7277.  Constant busy signal. Do I just keep trying?  Mine is a premium, fully paid.  

thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

mommy2mrb said:


> Decided not to return to Disney at this point do want to cancel my AP. Have been trying at all different times including right at 7:00 am to call 407-939-7277.  Constant busy signal. Do I just keep trying?  Mine is a premium, fully paid.
> 
> thanks!


That's the only way to get through.  Or you can email them.  They would probably get back to you within a week
The site says they'll have more info in July
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## mommy2mrb

yulilin3 said:


> That's the only way to get through.  Or you can email them.  They would probably get back to you within a week
> The site says they'll have more info in July
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/



thank you! 
I did see that updated post. 
what email should I use.


----------



## yulilin3

mommy2mrb said:


> thank you!
> I did see that updated post.
> what email should I use.


Wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## mommy2mrb

yulilin3 said:


> Wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


Thank you for your quick replies


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

MamaSquirrel said:


> As much as this might annoy many locals (vloggers especially), I think a policy of freezing EVERYONEs pass, and issuing day tickets only might help Disney keep crowds down and be fair to all across the board..   I know something like this might be met with opposition though....
> It would also might make things a little less confusing if they need to shut down again due to rising FL cases..


Not a vlogger, just a local... yes, that would not work for me.

I only pay around $350 for my annual pass and go about 24 times a year. I've never paid $100+ for a day ticket, and I definitely wouldn't pay that for it during this partial opening with no fireworks, parades, etc.

One solution for all is not going to improve things.
However, I do see the benefit of freezing passes for others, and would support than adding that option for those who are interested.


----------



## amandolin

Joseph Vogt said:


> are the days filling up.  I am an AP but only me.  I have separate tickets for the family and since we have owned a timeshare before we had kids we do not stay on Disney property.  just curious to see that when it gets to them on Sunday if it will be a waste of time.


Same question!!


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

mommy2mrb said:


> Decided not to return to Disney at this point do want to cancel my AP. Have been trying at all different times including right at 7:00 am to call 407-939-7277.  Constant busy signal. Do I just keep trying?  Mine is a premium, fully paid.
> 
> thanks!


They are supposed to contact us in July with directions on how to cancel it and get a prorated refund.
There is a huge population of us that want to cancel, get a refund, and wait this thing out.


----------



## yulilin3

so everyone who couldn't book starting Monday ready to book tomorrow? do you have your ticket all inked? do you remember your password? do you have your method/props/medication to relax you at the ready? 
Tips: do not indulge in the need to throw your phone across the room, don't throw heavy objects to the laptop, maybe some relaxing music in the background would help


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> so everyone who couldn't book starting Monday ready to book tomorrow? do you have your ticket all inked? do you remember your password? do you have your method/props/medication to relax you at the ready?
> Tips: do not indulge in the need to throw your phone across the room, don't throw heavy objects to the laptop, maybe some relaxing music in the background would help



I wish. But Disney still hasn't added my ap. So won't be able to do anything

I haven't been this furious since Ohio st got hosed by the refs vs Clemson (btw, the world hasn't been the same since those refs ruled that fumble an incomplete.. Just sayin) 


I realized majority of people on here probably have no idea what I'm talking about LOL


----------



## amandolin

osufeth24 said:


> I wish. But Disney still hasn't added my ap. So won't be able to do anything
> 
> I haven't been this furious since Ohio st got hosed by the refs vs Clemson (btw, the world hasn't been the same since those refs ruled that fumble an incomplete.. Just sayin)
> 
> 
> I realized majority of people on here probably have no idea what I'm talking about LOL


I know EXACTLY what you're talking about... Born and raised in Cbus!


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

osufeth24 said:


> I haven't been this furious since Ohio st got hosed by the refs vs Clemson (btw, the world hasn't been the same since those refs ruled that fumble an incomplete.. Just sayin)
> 
> 
> I realized majority of people on here probably have no idea what I'm talking about LOL


OH!


----------



## Tess

osufeth24 said:


> I haven't been this furious since Ohio st got hosed by the refs vs Clemson (btw, the world hasn't been the same since those refs ruled that fumble an incomplete.. Just sayin)
> 
> 
> I realized majority of people on here probably have no idea what I'm talking about LOL



 I feel your pain on that one my Buckeye Brother! It still hurts!


----------



## PrincessV

Good morning fellow APers! I feel like we've got a bond going here - a Fellowship of the Ring kinda thing. With WDW representing Mordor. #oneannualpasstorulethemall

I've got updates that may or may not be of any interest...

1. I was able to book a Jan 2021 resort stay AND 4 park days in about 5 minutes yesterday. Woot! I don't really need those park days booked this far out, but I wanted to see how the system works (it's basically just FP, but for parks), and I want to see if I'm able to also book 3 no-resort days with my AP tomorrow (or whenever I can get in - I'm not fighting a broken or overloaded system all day. The upside of having no plans for my foreseeable future is not needing to get any particular parks on any particular days lol!) 

2. Something might be happening with APs... or it may just be temporary glitch: I went into MDE (web version) this morning and my resort stay is still there, as are my park reservations, but my AP had VANISHED!!! I quickly checked my credit card for a refund... nope. Hmm. Checked the MDE app, and my AP was still there, with its extension. Logged out on the web version, logged back in... and AP was back.


----------



## Tess

DisneyDayDreamin71 said:


> OH!



IO


----------



## PrincessV

Also, plenty of availability still showing, outside of reopening week. After July 18, every day is green through Feb. 2021 (I didn't look past that)...


----------



## Mike

DianaMB333 said:


> Has anyone effectively received a refund? Is it a gift card equivalent or cash?
> 
> I have a full paid AP but getting through phone line has been impossible...
> 
> It would be nice to have the freeze option..



I suspect that refunds will not be processed until after the parks re-open and remain open.  Given what is going on in Florida with the spike in cases, I have to believe there are at least some discussions going on about delaying the opening.  If they start to process refunds now and then they have to delay or shut down again, there is going to be a second round of refunds and this will become even more of a nightmare. 

The news has been reporting that Florida is going to become the new epicenter for the virus.  Certainly not an ideal time for theme parks to resume operations.


----------



## bgula

I've been trying to get thru on the 800-848-6413 # yesterday and today.  Yesterday the music suddenly stopped after ~30 minutes.  I left the line going for another 40 minutes, but there was nary a sound, so I gave up.  Wasn't sure if the line was actually still activated at the other end, even though it seemed to be.  Tried again today and the music cut after ~35 minutes - same thing, no sound (like a dead line).  Anyone else getting this happening?  Should I leave the line open, or have I been disconnected at their end?  I've been trying to get thru since Monday with no luck on any of the other 407 #'s.


----------



## dtstampz

Renewed in January, planned on trips for May & October.  May was cancelled, and it October happens, it's going to be a mighty expensive trip.  Not sure if I can go again with the extension....


----------



## CogsworthTN

bgula said:


> I've been trying to get thru on the 800-848-6413 # yesterday and today.  Yesterday the music suddenly stopped after ~30 minutes.  I left the line going for another 40 minutes, but there was nary a sound, so I gave up.  Wasn't sure if the line was actually still activated at the other end, even though it seemed to be.  Tried again today and the music cut after ~35 minutes - same thing, no sound (like a dead line).  Anyone else getting this happening?  Should I leave the line open, or have I been disconnected at their end?  I've been trying to get thru since Monday with no luck on any of the other 407 #'s.


Don’t hang up. The line is still open. I’m thinking the Villians of Disney are removing the Happy music so we will think the call has ended.


----------



## disneygrandma

My husband and I are both in our 70's, and have other health issues.  We live in Nebraska.  We don't feel comfortable traveling to FL yet, nor visiting the parks.  The extension Disney has offered doesn't work for us.  Yes, there is the refund, but that's really not what we want either.  What we would like is a 3rd option:  let us pause, or freeze, our AP's, and then at a later date, we can start the clock ticking again and have the AP's be active for our time remaining.  For us, from AP activation until park closure is approx 3 months.  So we should have approx 9 months remaining.  We would like to know that we have the AP's to use for future trips when we feel safer traveling, and can go at a time frame that works with our schedules.

By giving AP holders this 3rd option, Disney will save themselves from handing out a lot of cash for AP refunds.  I think a lot of people would be happy with this 3rd option. It will help to keep the Magic alive, and will pretty much guarantee that current AP holders will return to spend money on future trips.  Handing out refunds to unhappy customers will not accomplish that.  

Please contact Disney and let them know that you would like this added option for AP holders to choose from.  AP holders should have their choice between: 1. Extension, 2. Refund 3. Pause or freeze AP for use at a later date to be determined by the AP holder.  I have emailed Disney and I hope you will too.

Thanks!


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Anyone who has had success renewing an AP, what number did you call?


----------



## mommy2mrb

BridgetBordeaux said:


> They are supposed to contact us in July with directions on how to cancel it and get a prorated refund.
> There is a huge population of us that want to cancel, get a refund, and wait this thing out.


 Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Ok, I just thought of another wrinkle in my plans for tomorrow.  We are scheduled for an offsite trip in September, just after our current APs expire.  They have the 117 day extension added already and expire on 9/5,  We arrive on 9/12.  I have renewal vouchers in my account for both of us and I was going to use those to reserve 3 park days.

The problem is, that the wording on the website says that the park reservation days must be used with the tickets that they are reserved with.  If our APs do get the extra month extension it will be the current APs that we would use for the trip and not the new ones.  But my current APs will not allow me to book that trip at the moment.

I guess I'm just going to hope for the best at this point.  With the current Covid outlook in FL I think there's a good chance this trip isn't going to happen anyway.


----------



## Suejacken

yulilin3 said:


> so everyone who couldn't book starting Monday ready to book tomorrow? do you have your ticket all inked? do you remember your password? do you have your method/props/medication to relax you at the ready?
> Tips: do not indulge in the need to throw your phone across the room, don't throw heavy objects to the laptop, maybe some relaxing music in the background would help


 your tips are great. Lol. There were 3 of us on the computers and phones and iPads for almost 13 hours and almost 2 hours on the phone Monday until Disney fixed the glitch that wasn’t recognizing resort reservations for PH’s. We needed our phones or they might have become projectiles


----------



## yulilin3

Suejacken said:


> your tips are great. Lol. There were 3 of us on the computers and phones and iPads for almost 13 hours and almost 2 hours on the phone Monday until Disney fixed the glitch that wasn’t recognizing resort reservations for PH’s. We needed our phones or they might have become projectiles


I'm putting this on
https://www.disneyplus.com/series/zenimation/6hSv4CBT2Q3N


----------



## sfbank

JenniferYoung44. I called 407-939-7277  Got a great CM Told her what I needed. She stayed on hold with me for ticketing but then found out she could do it. Stayed on the line with me until I made sure I could see the new vouchers on my Disney experience after she gave me a confirmation number.


----------



## osufeth24

sfbank said:


> JenniferYoung44. I called 407-939-7277  Got a great CM Told her what I needed. She stayed on hold with me for ticketing but then found out she could do it. Stayed on the line with me until I made sure I could see the new vouchers on my Disney experience after she gave me a confirmation number.



Lucky 

Since mine has expired and disappeared the cms have told me I have to wait til it reappears. Ugh. 

I like how the last 2 have told me it'll definitely come back before parks open 

My repsonse was, that does me no good if it doesn't come back before I can reseve parks. They had no answer to that.


----------



## kmorlock

DisneyDayDreamin71 said:


> OH!


I-O!!!


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Were a family of 4 with DVC bookings in Nov 2020 and Feb 2021.  1 of the 4 has an AP that expired in May and now in Sept. with the extension.  I think Ive seen this happen but anyone else in this boat and been able to buy a renewal certificate, apply it and make park passes?  If so, what number did you call to do it?  Cant do it online or on the App bc with the extension we are no longer in the 60 day renewal window.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

osufeth24 said:


> Lucky
> 
> Since mine has expired and disappeared the cms have told me I have to wait til it reappears. Ugh.
> 
> I like how the last 2 have told me it'll definitely come back before parks open
> 
> My repsonse was, that does me no good if it doesn't come back before I can reseve parks. They had no answer to that.


I'm being told the same. CM on chat told me 2 days ago it was being worked on and I'd see the new expiration date by today. I messaged just awhile ago to be told to sit tight that they were working on it and aware of the situation that many passholders have not been updated yet..at this point I will be fighting to get park reservations with others and hope my dates will be available still when it does update. 
My thing is Disney knew this was all going to happen. If they had certain dates for certain people, why wouldn't you update those passes first  all in all, still love Disney!!


----------



## sunshine girl

Crazyhorse said:


> *No park hopping. Limited number of days to get in to the parks and need to use the reservation system until at least Sept 26, 2021. *
> 
> I think/hope that this is a temporary measure.  I think they had to put an end date on things, just to give themselves room to maneuver.  Clearly they know that the no park hopping thing is a HUGE deal breaking issue for a lot of people.  Let's just give the process time to work.  I wouldn't cancel "later in the year stuff" just yet.  JMHO.



No park hopping is a big loss of value/enjoyment for me.  Even just to be able to hop to Epcot, the largest park, in the evenings would help.  I park hop daily!!

The AP extension needs work.  I live in Michigan and visit WDW almost exclusively for runDisney races. The April runDisney Star Wars race (and my 6 day trip) was canceled.  

My AP extension isn't long enough to make up for that loss of AP value.  An option to pause/freeze the AP might work.

So I would like an option to pause/freeze, but it's unclear to me how this would work with the current park reservation system.  I want to freeze my pass, but I also want to be able to reserve park days for my November runDisney trip, but then _that _race may be canceled by Disney...


----------



## MrDisneyFan

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Anyone who has had success renewing an AP, what number did you call?



I renewed my pass online through the app without issue a few weeks ago. It was set to expire 7/9 and I wanted to make sure I was good for the re-opening. Fingers crossed it doesn't give me grief tomorrow when passholders can start making park reservations!


----------



## JenniferYoung44

MrDisneyFan said:


> I renewed my pass online through the app without issue a few weeks ago. It was set to expire 7/9 and I wanted to make sure I was good for the re-opening. Fingers crossed it doesn't give me grief tomorrow when passholders can start making park reservations!


I cant do that bc im not withing the 60 days.  with extension it expires in september.  Just spent 3 hours on hold only to be transferred and disconnected So irritated


----------



## Grumpy92

reliev said:


> i think they are going threw manually for instance my wife got a 1-month refund for march mine and my kids didn't. But ours got extended and hers didn't (even though they all have the same expectation date).


Same issue, mine got extended  the other family members did not and we had the same expiration date.  What a mess, no problems with our UO APs they were extended without any contact.


----------



## FinallyFL

Was the previous policy of allowing upgrades from a multi-day ticket to an AP an official (i.e. written down) or just an accepted custom? I would like to buy a multi-day ticket on Sunday and upgrade it to an AP Gold renewal when my renewal period arrives. But obviously I don't want to do this if I can't update.


----------



## osufeth24

13 hrs left for disney to get it right for me


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

osufeth24 said:


> 13 hrs left for disney to get it right for me


I understand ☹


----------



## DianaMB333

I finally was able to talk with a CM, they told me that cancelation/refund would happen after the parks are open; that they have a significant number of requests that are being managed manually.. so now, just have to wait and see ..


----------



## disneypharm

I sent an email to Disney about freezing/pausing our APs.  Just received an email after several weeks to let me know that freeze/pause or cancellation are not options at this time.  I can either get the park extension or get the partial refund for the closure period.  Not happy with either options since I had 9 months left from our APs and used only 7 days.  One long trip was cancelled by Disney and 2 cancelled for summer and Fall by me.  Being from out of state, I have no plans to go to Florida with their Covid situations!  I feel bad for Disney for having to deal with the way the whole thing has been handled in Florida!!  Oh well!  I tried.


----------



## doleddanielle

FinallyFL said:


> Was the previous policy of allowing upgrades from a multi-day ticket to an AP an official (i.e. written down) or just an accepted custom? I would like to buy a multi-day ticket on Sunday and upgrade it to an AP Gold renewal when my renewal period arrives. But obviously I don't want to do this if I can't update.


Here you go: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/annual-pass-ticket-upgrade/
CM's have always told me that you can apply the purchase price of any ticket and apply it to the purchase of a new pass or a renewal, even if the ticket "expires" because the value never goes away. You would just have to go to GS to get it done. Some have said you can do it in the app (it even says so on that link), but IT has told me that this isn't possible.


----------



## osufeth24

Looks like I'm going to bed tonight with no pass still.

Be utterly shocked if it's there by 7am tomorrow.  ugh


----------



## runjulesrun

This may be old news (I have not read back through all 87 pages) but from what I read on the Covid thread in Rumors, APs will not be able to make BOTH resort stay park reservations and the 3 days of park reservations. It's one or the other. I will be testing it tomorrow but am not hopeful. Anyone else in the same boat who has parks reserved for a resort stay and was also hoping to reserve their 3 park days tomorrow?


----------



## 1lilspark

runjulesrun said:


> This may be old news (I have not read back through all 87 pages) but from what I read on the Covid thread in Rumors, APs will not be able to make BOTH resort stay park reservations and the 3 days of park reservations. It's one or the other. I will be testing it tomorrow but am not hopeful. Anyone else in the same boat who has parks reserved for a resort stay and was also hoping to reserve their 3 park days tomorrow?


I’ve heard that too
I wonder if I would need to cancel both my W&D Weekend (plan on staying on site even if race is axed) AND my Marathon Weekend days if I want visit before November


----------



## runjulesrun

1lilspark said:


> I’ve heard that too
> I wonder if I would need to cancel both my W&D Weekend (plan on staying on site even if race is axed) AND my Marathon Weekend days if I want visit before November


Unfortunately, I think the answer is yes.


----------



## lovethattink

On hold for hours, transferred once. And no one could help. Only my son’s pass updated. Dh and mine expire July 7. They said I could renew both passes, but I’m not willing to fork out that much money until I see how things are going in the parks. Been a AP member since the early 90s.


----------



## doleddanielle

runjulesrun said:


> Unfortunately, I think the answer is yes.


I just saw a post in a Facebook group that someone received an email from Disney stating that they were above the 14-day Park Pass limit and that you'd need to contact the Help Desk to keep only 14 reservations, no more, or they'll automatically bump off however many exceed that amount. So yeah, I had heard that the 3 AP allotted days are tied up with the 14 days as you can't hold a more than a total of 14 days at a time, and from that email, it seems true. AP's should be able to book 3 days tomorrow as long as it won't push you past your 14-day total limit.


----------



## 1lilspark

doleddanielle said:


> I just saw a post in a Facebook group that someone received an email from Disney stating that they were above the 14-day Park Pass limit and that you'd need to contact the Help Desk to keep only 14 reservations, no more, or they'll automatically bump off however many exceed that amount. So yeah, I had heard that the 3 AP allotted days are tied up with the 14 days as you can't hold a more than a total of 14 days at a time, and from that email, it seems true. AP's should be able to book 3 days tomorrow as long as it won't push you past your 14-day total limit.


See now 3 off site AP reservations + resort stays up to 14 days total would be much more reasonable then a rolling 3 days OR resort stay (I’m an hour away local so I’m biased)


----------



## doleddanielle

1lilspark said:


> See now 3 off site AP reservations + resort stays up to 14 days total would be much more reasonable then a rolling 3 days OR resort stay (I’m an hour away local so I’m biased)


Exactly! If you think about it, the 14 day limit for Park Passes is similar to the 14 day limit for Fastpasses - no matter if you stay onsite or not, you can only hold 14 at a time.


----------



## chicagodisfan

runjulesrun said:


> This may be old news (I have not read back through all 87 pages) but from what I read on the Covid thread in Rumors, APs will not be able to make BOTH resort stay park reservations and the 3 days of park reservations. It's one or the other. I will be testing it tomorrow but am not hopeful. Anyone else in the same boat who has parks reserved for a resort stay and was also hoping to reserve their 3 park days tomorrow?


Yes! We are in the same boat! We have 6 day park reservations on site with our DVC in October and have a trip end of July off site that we are now planning on moving to March. I hoped it would be length of stay + 3 AP days but I fear it would not. I guess we’ll find out on the morning!


----------



## osufeth24

OMG!


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

Park reservation system is open!


----------



## DanielNYC

Looks like the system is now live for AP holders to book park reservations.  Good luck you guys!


----------



## FinallyFL

I was able to make 3 off-site park reservations with my AP in addition to my on-site park reservations.


----------



## DanielNYC

I should add that if you go to the availability calendar and toggle between resort guests and AP holders you'll notice that they added spots for AP holders from 7/15 to 7/18, but for whatever reason AP holders have no availability on 7/11.  Weird.


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

FinallyFL said:


> I was able to make 3 off-site park reservations with my AP in addition to my on-site park reservations.


I tried this too and was not able to.  I have 20 park reservations already tied to on-site stays and tried to make additional this morning and it said I had used my limit


----------



## kristenabelle

FinallyFL said:


> I was able to make 3 off-site park reservations with my AP in addition to my on-site park reservations.



I'm not able to do this - I have an AP through October, and a renewal certificate (guessing that's where my December DVC-associated park passes are sitting). Can't book 3 days for a Universal stay in September. 7 AM calls for me!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Hahaha!  There's no glitches in the system... right!  I have 7 days booked with a stay in February and this morning I could only book 1 additional day for my offsite trip in September.  Not 0 or 3, but 1.  What the heck?!


----------



## yulilin3

availability for first week is running real low, some dates are sold out
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## WannaGoDW

FinallyFL said:


> I was able to make 3 off-site park reservations with my AP in addition to my on-site park reservations.


Can you tell me how many on-site park reservations you had before you added more? I keep getting "over the limit"
Thanks


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

woo-hoo, finally!! They added our extension and was able to get the parks we wanted for each day of our trip!! Got our Disney Masks in the mail yesterday!! We're ready!! It was hard, but my Grandma always said patience was a virtue. Hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## DisMommyTX

As an offsite AP, I was initially able to get MK on July 11, but it disappeared within a few minutes of opening (i was going for AK). AK said it was available on the calendar and the patk could be selected, but it gave no available times July 11 and 12 from the first time I checked about 6:30 ET. About 15 min later both the 11th and 12th were greyed out with all parks unavailable those dates. 

Looks like there is some lag time updating the availability calendar, or maybe this is a situation where it was in someone else's 'cart' like FP. Maybe worth reloading over and over to see if it clicks through until the park can no lomger be selected.


----------



## DisGal25

Did I miss something? How do I make park reservations for AP previews?


----------



## Jothmas

I have 4 days on-site in July and then booked 3 days in October this morning on just AP.


----------



## osufeth24

DisGal25 said:


> Did I miss something? How do I make park reservations for AP previews?



signups aren't available yet for preview


----------



## osufeth24

Ya'll, you have no idea how happy I am

Was able to get AK for July 11, HS for the 18th, and Epcot for the 19th


----------



## Geomom

yulilin3 said:


> availability for first week is running real low, some dates are sold out
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


Interesting...the calendar still shows spots for resort guests on days the AP members are greyed out.  Maybe they have allotted a certain number of spots for each category.


----------



## jessah

APs still not showing on website but showing in app with updated expiration date.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Jothmas said:


> I have 4 days on-site in July and then booked 3 days in October this morning on just AP.


this is what I was hoping for. (Well, settle for is the more accurate term) 

Also, for giggles, I decided to test what phone CMs were telling people, that you could log out, log back in and book 3 more days.  that is not the case.  You can only hold three at a time.


----------



## kristenabelle

evilqueenmindy said:


> this is what I was hoping for. (Well, settle for is the more accurate term)
> 
> Also, for giggles, I decided to test what phone CMs were telling people, that you could log out, log back in and book 3 more days.  that is not the case.  You can only hold three at a time.



Same. Dialed the IT line right at 7 but the automated system took for-e-ver to take my information, so I'll be on hold for...who knows how long


----------



## pooch

Just jumped on and made reservations for my DD who is local & an AP holder. Was able to add her to the days she is joining DGS and I in early Sept. (booked ours on Monday). SOOOO much easier today!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Wow, those days on the AP Calendar are disappearing fast! A lot more days complete full and partially full (gray/yellow) than on the resort guest calendar.

I got my three days booked, but I was thinking of upgrading my AP so that I wouldn't need to wait till August 7th. The way it's looking now, that upgrade might be pointless.


----------



## anniebean

Well on hold again.  Made my 5 day onsite on Monday but will only let me have 1 for offsite portion of stay.


----------



## cadd10

How many more passes were available for July 11 - 14 for AP holders?  These dates are grayed out, but available for Resort Guests.


----------



## DanielNYC

Geomom said:


> Interesting...the calendar still shows spots for resort guests on days the AP members are greyed out.  Maybe they have allotted a certain number of spots for each category.



This appears to be the case.  As a ticket holder with no hotel reservation, I'm hoping there will be availability for my week in August when I get on the system on Sunday.


----------



## Disneykingofkings

OK here are my experiences:

1)Had Dec 2-9 booked off site at Wyndham Bonnet Creek - we are AP holders so I had to wait until today for park ressies
2) This week booked BWI CL when became available for May 6-13 - immediately booked all weeks park ressies;
3) this morning at 6 AM booked 1 park Ressie for Dec trip as AP holder -
4) at 7 AM was able to book another for 2nd day of Dec trip - this totaled 16 ressies, then locked out;
5) I then canceled 3 May ressies and was able to book more Dec ressies as an AP holder only - that meant as an AP holder I booked 5 days not 3
6) I now only have 3 days booked in may which I will add to once at wdw in dec and we use some of those dec ressies

summary - you can book a total of 16 park ressies not 14 AND you can book more than 3 ressies as an AP holder without an on site hotel Ressie(I booked 5 days but maybe one can book more if not holding for a later date)


----------



## A_Hal

Disneykingofkings said:


> OK here are my experiences:
> 
> 1)Had Dec 2-9 booked off site at Wyndham Bonnet Creek - we are AP holders so I had to wait until today for park ressies
> 2) This week booked BWI CL when became available for May 6-13 - immediately booked all weeks park ressies;
> 3) this morning at 6 AM booked 1 park Ressie for Dec trip as AP holder -
> 4) at 7 AM was able to book another for 2nd day of Dec trip - this totaled 16 ressies, then locked out;
> 5) I then canceled 3 May ressies and was able to book more Dec ressies as an AP holder only - that meant as an AP holder I booked 5 days not 3
> 6) I now only have 3 days booked in may which I will add to once at wdw in dec and we use some of those dec ressies
> 
> summary - you can book a total of 16 park ressies not 14 AND you can book more than 3 ressies as an AP holder without an on site hotel Ressie(I booked 5 days but maybe one can book more if not holding for a later date)



I hope you're right. I have 13 days booked for two resort reservations. I tried making my 3 off-site reservations today only to get a message saying I have exceeded my park reservation limit. I am currently on hold for both phone and chat. Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


----------



## peteykirch

jessah said:


> APs still not showing on website but showing in app with updated expiration date.



My AP is showing up on the website with its original expiration date, but on the APP it has the extended expiration date....I should screenshot it just in case something goes screwy, and knowing DIsney IT, it will happen.


----------



## osufeth24

Officially on email watch for Ap preview now, specifically didn't choose MK for one of my 3 days cause of it


----------



## mike0035

I have 7 nights on site in Nov, booked park passes for those on Mon. I have an off site reservation the week before my on site stay. I cannot book any days for my off site stay. I am an AP holder


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Ya'll, you have no idea how happy I am
> 
> Was able to get AK for July 11, HS for the 18th, and Epcot for the 19th


OMG YAY!!!! did your ticket get extended or it just worked?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> OMG YAY!!!! did your ticket get extended or it just worked?



It popped up around 2am this morning lol


----------



## jessah

peteykirch said:


> My AP is showing up on the website with its original expiration date, but on the APP it has the extended expiration date....I should screenshot it just in case something goes screwy, and knowing DIsney IT, it will happen.



I sent them an email since the chat option isn't showing for me, we'll see how it goes. I'd like to avoid calling considering the wait times people have been experiencing. 

Unless I get an ap preview email I can't go until August anyway because, blackout dates. So I've got time.


----------



## DisMommyTX

After 3 I was given the 'Park pass limit reached' message, as expected. It's really painful watching all the other days of our trip fill up. Not getting a desired FP is one thing, but not being allowed into a park at all for more than half my trip makes me wish I had a couple sets of week long tickets instead of the AP. 

We activated last Nov. In addition to that trip, we had 2 days in Jan and now 3 days in July (vs the full weeks we had planned in March, May, and July). We are on the monthly payment plan, and surprised they automatically extended our expiration to March this morning. But, if I cannot get any access or 3 days max for our Thanksgiving trip, a 1 month extension doesn't seem worth much.


----------



## FinallyFL

WannaGoDW said:


> Can you tell me how many on-site park reservations you had before you added more? I keep getting "over the limit"
> Thanks


I have over 20 days onsite and 3 days off-site with my AP. I didn't see the 14 limit but the max I have in one stay is 8. I did not attempt to get more than 3 off-site days.


----------



## strikermiz

I have 2 resort stays booked in August and October (10 days total). I was able to book all of those days on Monday. Today I tried to book 3 annual pass days for the rest of our trip and it said we had reached our limit. Just got through on the chat and I was told that because I have a resort stay I am not eligible for the 3 AP days?!? Did anyone else hear this? 

Not happy. Our August trip is a split stay with the second part off site.


----------



## kristenabelle

strikermiz said:


> I have 2 resort stays booked in August and October (10 days total). I was able to book all of those days on Monday. Today I tried to book 3 annual pass days for the rest of our trip and it said we had reached our limit. Just got through on the chat and I was told that because I have a resort stay I am not eligible for the 3 AP days?!? Did anyone else hear this?
> 
> Not happy. Our August trip is a split stay with the second part off site.



Yeah a lot of news outlets are reporting that this is a system feature, and not a glitch. Some folks have been able to get 3 AP days in addition to onsite days, but the number is few compared to folks who can't.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Anybody else getting an "all circuits busy" when trying to reach VIPassholder line this morning?  Not sure if this is normal.  If this has been the trend anyone have recent experiences of when to call and not be on hold forever?

EDIT:  didn't realize booking for AP opens today....wanted to request a refund but will wait until things are back to normal.


----------



## DebbieT11

PrincessV said:


> 1. I was able to book a Jan 2021 resort stay AND 4 park days in about 5 minutes yesterday. Woot! I don't really need those park days booked this far out, but I wanted to see how the system works (it's basically just FP, but for parks), and I want to see if I'm able to also book 3 no-resort days with my AP tomorrow (or whenever I can get in - I'm not fighting a broken or overloaded system all day. The upside of having no plans for my foreseeable future is not needing to get any particular parks on any particular days lol!)



As plat AP holders, we appear to be locked out of any independent park pass reservations after making resort stay park reservations earlier in the week.  I hope this is a mistake of some sort.....


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

DisneyDayDreamin71 said:


> I tried this too and was not able to.  I have 20 park reservations already tied to on-site stays and tried to make additional this morning and it said I had used my limit



I have the same error.  Made park reservations tied to a DVC BW stay in August earlier in the week, and I'm getting a "Not so fast" error, noting I used my limit.  This has to be a glitch.
I am on hold (via the 800 number), and also shot them an email via the Contact Us page, since chat isn't available.  (Am an IT professional and I'm looking at them sideways - should've done some thorough acceptance testing before any of this went live.)


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

DebbieT11 said:


> As plat AP holders, we appear to be locked out of any independent park pass reservations after making resort stay park reservations earlier in the week.  I hope this is a mistake of some sort.....



Am in the same boat.  Am waiting on the 800 number, and sent them an email.  This has to be a glitch, especially if it's affecting so many who already set up park reservations to tie to resort stays.


----------



## chewiebar

My friend and I both have valid APs & separate hotel reservations and park passes in July, I'm able to book HER additional days for park passes but not myself, I've been in the chat queue for an hour and just got through to the hold system for passholders where I was quoted over an hour wait, but wondering if anyone will actually be able to fix this


----------



## 1lilspark

I’m popping popcorn waiting for the backlash of the you can’t get your 3 parks if you are staying onsite problem 
Hopeful it gets overturned/amended so I can do a one off trip to Epcot in September or October without having to drop+ risk not getting any parks on my nov/Jan resort stays

like I said I like the idea of 14 days cumulative


----------



## CogsworthTN

osufeth24 said:


> It popped up around 2am this morning lol


I’m so happy for you! This week has been stressful for so many. 
Here’s to awesome days at the happiest place on earth.


----------



## DebbieT11

runjulesrun said:


> This may be old news (I have not read back through all 87 pages) but from what I read on the Covid thread in Rumors, APs will not be able to make BOTH resort stay park reservations and the 3 days of park reservations. It's one or the other. I will be testing it tomorrow but am not hopeful. Anyone else in the same boat who has parks reserved for a resort stay and was also hoping to reserve their 3 park days tomorrow?


I'm in your boat..... and cannot make 3 park days reservations.... grrrr


----------



## shoegal9

Same here.  Booked two DVC trip park reservations on Monday (4 days at BWV in July and 9 at PVB/BC in September).  In September for our arrival night we are staying at Gaylord Palms so we aren't wasting points. I cannot book the one extra day with my Platinum DVC AP.


----------



## A_Hal

DebbieT11 said:


> I'm in your boat..... and cannot make 3 park days reservations.... grrrr


I'm in the same boat. I just finished chatting with a CM. He said I could not book 3 days in addition to our park stays. This is frustrating. Especially since earlier this week 2 cast members told me I could book for my on site stays plus the 3 AP visits.


----------



## Medinaperez

Got the same error about the 3 days.  I booked August, September and November reservations for our hotel stays on Monday but after adding one day we don't have a Disney Hotel it said we had reached our limit.  hopefully someone on here will get through to a CM or IT and update up. Lines are just busy busy and sorry lines are busy


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

A_Hal said:


> I'm in the same boat. I just finished chatting with a CM. He said I could not book 3 days in addition to our park stays. This is frustrating. Especially since earlier this week 2 cast members told me I could book for my on site stays plus the 3 AP visits.



Did the CM admit it's a glitch and put in an IT ticket for you?  Cuz that's what it is.
They absolutely cannot peddle false information when they noted something different to so many earlier in the week.  We should absolutely be able to sign up for up to 3 park reservations, despite having park + resort reservations already.


----------



## A_Hal

Trinitys Ghost said:


> Did the CM admit it's a glitch and put in an IT ticket for you?  Cuz that's what it is.
> They absolutely cannot peddle false information when they noted something different to so many earlier in the week.  We should absolutely be able to sign up for up to 3 park reservations, despite having park + resort reservations already.


No, in fact, he said the opposite. He said the system was working as designed and it was likely a glitch that others were able to book their 3 AP days today if they already had on-site reservations. That is not what I was told earlier in the week by other cast members. I'm on hold now with the 800 number. Hopefully the CM I chatted with was min-informed.


----------



## lovethattink

Dreams come true!!

Woke up to having every family member’s AP updated!!

Tried the reservation system on Microsoft edge, it was a bust. 

Switched to chrome and it was a bust.

Logged out and logged back in through Disney Dining Reservation and had total success!

Made our 3 park reservations! Didn’t get days I wanted in July, ended up picking random days.  But did get a day in August that we wanted!


----------



## A_Hal

Trinitys Ghost said:


> Did the CM admit it's a glitch and put in an IT ticket for you?  Cuz that's what it is.
> They absolutely cannot peddle false information when they noted something different to so many earlier in the week.  We should absolutely be able to sign up for up to 3 park reservations, despite having park + resort reservations already.





A_Hal said:


> No, in fact, he said the opposite. He said the system was working as designed and it was likely a glitch that others were able to book their 3 AP days today if they already had on-site reservations. That is not what I was told earlier in the week by other cast members. I'm on hold now with the 800 number. Hopefully the CM I chatted with was min-informed.


I just finished talking with a CM. He was very friendly and asked for the dates and parks I wanted to visit for my 3 days. He placed me on hold. When he came back he said that I will not be able to book the 3 AP days because I have used my AP with on-site stays. He said Monday was for AP holders who had resort reservations and today is for AP holders who do not have resort reservations. I told him I do not have a resort reservation for the days I requested. He stated that it is one or the other, not both.


----------



## Jothmas

Disneykingofkings said:


> OK here are my experiences:
> 
> 1)Had Dec 2-9 booked off site at Wyndham Bonnet Creek - we are AP holders so I had to wait until today for park ressies
> 2) This week booked BWI CL when became available for May 6-13 - immediately booked all weeks park ressies;
> 3) this morning at 6 AM booked 1 park Ressie for Dec trip as AP holder -
> 4) at 7 AM was able to book another for 2nd day of Dec trip - this totaled 16 ressies, then locked out;
> 5) I then canceled 3 May ressies and was able to book more Dec ressies as an AP holder only - that meant as an AP holder I booked 5 days not 3
> 6) I now only have 3 days booked in may which I will add to once at wdw in dec and we use some of those dec ressies
> 
> summary - you can book a total of 16 park ressies not 14 AND you can book more than 3 ressies as an AP holder without an on site hotel Ressie(I booked 5 days but maybe one can book more if not holding for a later date)


You weren’t able to get park passes before today for your Wyndham Bonnet Creek stay, the way that guests at Disney Springs hotels could? Are you sure that for your #5 point you got 5 days because of AP and not because of the resort stay?


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

Ok, I did something to test this asinine new rule.  I removed a park reservation from what I had set up in August.  Then I circled back into MDE (laptop, Chrome) and was able to book MK for myself on 7/24.

That's a very goofy rule.  For locals like myself who book a resort stay on very rare occasions, it'll mean we have to choose between trying for a park reservation on any given available day, versus tying it to our resort reservations.


----------



## DisMommyTX

lovethattink said:


> Made our 3 park reservations! Didn’t get days I wanted in July, ended up picking random days.  But did get a day in August that we wanted!



Based on the way these availability calendars are looking, we might as well switch to the Weekday Select Pass


----------



## Cliz155

I already have park passes booked for my July/Aug trip, but I wanted to try and get park passes for Nov today (hoping to book hotel later). At first, the system would only book TWO passes in November (just AP, no hotel reservation). After 2 park passes, the system would say "not so fast" and tell me I reached my limit.

...However, later I was able to book *FOUR AP park passes total (not tied to hotel reservation)*... I got scared and deleted one. I don't want to lose all my passes for my upcoming trip or have my account glitch out. Why would I be able to book more than three standalone AP park passes? I'm too afraid to test further, and I kind of regret even trying to make a fourth ... I was just curious after the third starting working all of a sudden!


----------



## 2vets

A_Hal said:


> He stated that it is one or the other, not both.



I have hung in there with everything else.  But this? Is infuriating.


----------



## figment5

Geomom said:


> Interesting...the calendar still shows spots for resort guests on days the AP members are greyed out.  Maybe they have allotted a certain number of spots for each category.


That is interesting. Why don’t AP holders have access to those open ones that are still showing for resort guests.


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

A_Hal said:


> I hope you're right. I have 13 days booked for two resort reservations. I tried making my 3 off-site reservations today only to get a message saying I have exceeded my park reservation limit. I am currently on hold for both phone and chat. Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


My experience too


----------



## anniebean

So, we won’t be able to get 3 additional on top of onsite stays?  I have a trip in September, part onsite, the rest offsite.  I’m platinum AP.  Monday I got our 5 days for first part of stay.  This morning I was able to get one additional for the offsite portion, but that’s it.  I really only need 2 more to complete the entire visit.
Currently on hold with 800# but looks like no one has been helped with this so far.


----------



## kristenabelle

On hold with IT for 2:08 so far (music just cut). Live chat just said I'd need to call the reservation department, didn't say anything about it being against the rules of the system

UPDATE: Just spoke with Hal on the IT team (super, super kind), and he confirmed that their leadership informed them this morning AP bookings were an either/or situation (you can book for resort stays, or you can book 3 non-resort passes), but you can't book both. He said this may change in the future. He also told me (preemptively, without asking) that anyone who was able to book for both had a "system break in their favor," and it wasn't something they were able to replicate. 

It sucks, but I'll just keep my Uni res for September and cross fingers that my December DVC trip will happen!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

DisMommyTX said:


> Based on the way these availability calendars are looking, we might as well switch to the Weekday Select Pass


That's my thinking as well. 
We have a Weekday Select Pass since we usually go during the week after work and we don't mind avoiding WDW during the summer months. 
Now, with the limited hours and not having been for so long, I want to upgrade so that I can go in July and during the weekends, but with July being already half booked after just a few hours and August's weekends filling up... never mind.


----------



## Jothmas

The passholders are grabbing the weekends. I’m glad my upcoming trips will be mid-week, with maybe fewer people.


----------



## Geomom

figment5 said:


> That is interesting. Why don’t AP holders have access to those open ones that are still showing for resort guests.


Different allotments right now.  There are resort guests who hadn't bought Tix yet and people with Tix who have had issues booking...and likely resort guests with Tix who don't know about the park reservation system.  Eventually, Disney will allow those with resort reservations to buy Tix, maybe the remaining spots will go to them.  Perhaps Disney will open those spots up to anyone with Tix/AP 24 hrs in advance....who knows.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

2vets said:


> I have hung in there with everything else.  But this? Is infuriating.


Yeah, it’s time for the useless guest relations email.  an AP is essentially now a rolling 3 day ticket that comes with a magnet.


----------



## Disneykingofkings

Jothmas said:


> You weren’t able to get park passes before today for your Wyndham Bonnet Creek stay, the way that guests at Disney Springs hotels could? Are you sure that for your #5 point you got 5 days because of AP and not because of the resort stay?



no for bonnet creek; only Hilton bonnet creek acts as an onsite resort like Disney springs resorts, not wyndham or so i have read?? and I have tried all week just in case for dec at bonnet creek;


----------



## 1lilspark

It will be interesting to see when/if things stabilize and parks go from day 25% capped to 50% and so on and so fourth if they start altering AP caps to give us more flexibility


----------



## DisneyDayDreamin71

anniebean said:


> So, we won’t be able to get 3 additional on top of onsite stays?  I have a trip in September, part onsite, the rest offsite.  I’m platinum AP.  Monday I got our 5 days for first part of stay.  This morning I was able to get one additional for the offsite portion, but that’s it.  I really only need 2 more to complete the entire visit.
> Currently on hold with 800# but looks like no one has been helped with this so far.


Please let us know what you find out!  I haven't tried to call yet, too many meetings this morning and I don't have a need, just curious to see if this is an intended policy (which really makes an AP kind of pointless) or another glitch


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

anniebean said:


> So, we won’t be able to get 3 additional on top of onsite stays?  I have a trip in September, part onsite, the rest offsite.  I’m platinum AP.  Monday I got our 5 days for first part of stay.  This morning I was able to get one additional for the offsite portion, but that’s it.  I really only need 2 more to complete the entire visit.
> Currently on hold with 800# but looks like no one has been helped with this so far.



I was on hold for 80 minutes and gave up.  I cancelled one of my park rezzies tied to a resort stay in August, and set one up for July.  Once my July one is done, I'm sure I can set one up again in August and be set during the resort stay.

But, so many others won't be able to do this, running into the pass limit warning and being told by CM's it's one or the other, not both (when some folks have been able to do both with nary an error or warning).


----------



## strikermiz

2vets said:


> I have hung in there with everything else.  But this? Is infuriating.


Same


----------



## Jothmas

I set up a short 3 day off-site trip for October, before my extended AP expired, thinking I would be limited to 3 days. Based on the comments here about getting more than 3 days, I went back to the park reservation system and booked a 4th day. I may change my flight now to make use of it.


----------



## FinallyFL

Jothmas said:


> I set up a short 3 day off-site trip for October, before my extended AP expired, thinking I would be limited to 3 days. Based on the comments here about getting more than 3 days, I went back to the park reservation system and booked a 4th day. I may change my flight now to make use of it.


You might want to wait to change your flight until you're sure Disney won't cancel the 4th park reservation.


----------



## StephenM84

Being locked out of making any park reservations prior or after your onsite trip makes it pointless in having an AP. I guess we should be grateful for that extra month they gave us and one free magnet per household.


----------



## lovethattink

DisMommyTX said:


> Based on the way these availability calendars are looking, we might as well switch to the Weekday Select Pass



Tuesday is our usual park day. Dh works a lot of weekends.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I decided to experiment with my account.  I had 6 days booked in January (I posted Feb earlier, but that's not correct).  This morning the system let me book one offsite day in September.  I went in and canceled one day in Jan and was able to add a second day in September.  I then canceled a second day off my Jan trip and was able to add another day in Sept.  So now I'm holding 3 days in September and 6 days in January.  I am not able to add any days back to the January trip as the system is now saying I've reached my limit.


----------



## A_Hal

Jothmas said:


> I set up a short 3 day off-site trip for October, before my extended AP expired, thinking I would be limited to 3 days. Based on the comments here about getting more than 3 days, I went back to the park reservation system and booked a 4th day. I may change my flight now to make use of it.





FinallyFL said:


> You might want to wait to change your flight until you're sure Disney won't cancel the 4th park reservation.


That's good advice. I chatted with a CM this morning who said the extra AP days folks are booking is a "technical error" and those extra days will "more than likely fall off" the account.


----------



## PrincessV

I AM NOT HAPPY.

7:20am - AP was still there, as was my 4-night Jan. resort res and 4 Jan. park day reservations.
Got right into reservation system, booked a random day in July in seconds. Yay!
Tried a 2nd day... nope: limit reached.
Backed out and removed one of my Jan. park days, booked a random July day.
Tried a 3rd July day: limit reached.
Canceled another Jan. day and was able to book a July day.

Definitely being held to only the number of days for which I have resort reservations. So if I want to keep my Jan park days, I can't book anything for the next 6 months? What good is an AP I can't use for 6 months?? 
Definitely separate pools for resort guests vs. AP. Many weekends gone for AP, and I work M-F, so that effectively kills any possibility of using my AP for day trips. I can't afford WDW resort prices without substantial discounts, and at that only a couple times a year, so again - renders my AP nearly useless.

Still no word on my request to cancel my AP, no sign of my son's AP that expired in April, and no word on a refund for that. This has to be, hands down, the WORST customer service experience I've ever had with any company.


----------



## FinallyFL

If the days are held in separate pools for resort reservations and AP/offsite reservations then why should AP users that do both offsite and onsite stays not be allowed to draw from both pools? I've been successful in getting both onsite and offsite reservations; at least for the moment, until IT decides to remove "my extras".


----------



## aviva5675

best phone number to call about the 4 months extension on AP?? thanks


----------



## doleddanielle

FinallyFL said:


> If the days are held in separate pools for resort reservations and AP/offsite reservations then why should AP users that do both offsite and onsite stays not be allowed to draw from both pools? I've been successful in getting both onsite and offsite reservations; at least for the moment, until IT decides to remove "my extras".


Honestly, I feel like since this system is so new, no one there even knows the logistics of it. So many CM's were misinformed regarding resort changes due to closures and some even still are. I'm sure it's a 14 day total, including the 3 AP days, and if you hold any more than 14, you have to modify them before the extra are automatically dropped off. That's just my view on it. I have 8 days currently booked through resort reservations and I saw this morning that I can do 3 more in the system as an AP.


----------



## dagored

A simple explanation please.  I have a Weekday Select. I booked 3 days this morning for Oct 7-8-9, for my birthday.  My wife wants to go in Dec. to see the Christmas decorations. I can not book Dec. 7th  Do I have to wait till my Oct  dates are used up to make plans for Dec? If so, this is basically is no longer a pass.

I'm an hour away, so I can't run over in September without a park pass to gain entry?  Which I can not book without giving up one of my October  days.  Really?


----------



## doleddanielle

dagored said:


> A simple explanation please.  I have a Weekday Select. I booked 3 days this morning for Oct 7-8-9, for my birthday.  My wife wants to go in Dec. to see the Christmas decorations. I can not book Dec. 7th  Do I have to wait till my Oct  dates are used up to make plans for Dec? If so, this is basically is no longer a pass.
> 
> I'm an hour away, so I can't run over in September without a park pass to gain entry?  Which I can not book without giving up one of my October  days.  Really?


Unfortunately, you can currently only hold 3 park reservations at any given time as an AP, unless you have a resort reservation (however, this is conflicting information given in this area as well).


----------



## dagored

So, my pass is worthless until October?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

dagored said:


> So, my pass is worthless until October?


The way you described your plans in the above post. Yes, your pass cannot be used until October unless you cancel those park days to use in September. The worth of this or lack there of... that's up to you.


----------



## doleddanielle

dagored said:


> So, my pass is worthless until October?


It's just the policy for now. If you want any additional days, you have to make a resort reservation. It doesn't make much sense for local AP's, but I'm sure this is just a way to make up for lost revenue because onsite ticketholders/AP's can hold up to 14 days at a time.


----------



## iamdonaldduck

i have a 4 night stay in july at the WDW Dolphin - was able to get park passes for those 4 days in July. 

Tired this morning to make remaining AP park reservations for the end of the year -- but have "reached my max"......anyone else having this issue? I'm not understanding this limit on AP holders....


----------



## FinallyFL

iamdonaldduck said:


> i have a 4 night stay in july at the WDW Dolphin - was able to get park passes for those 4 days in July.
> 
> Tired this morning to make remaining AP park reservations for the end of the year -- but have "reached my max"......anyone else having this issue? I'm not understanding this limit on AP holders....


I think they brought out the random number generator again to determine how many off site park reservations an AP user can obtain.


----------



## dagored

doleddanielle said:


> It's just the policy for now. If you want any additional days, you have to make a resort reservation. It doesn't make much sense for local AP's, but I'm sure this is just a way to make up for lost revenue because onsite ticketholders/AP's can hold up to 14 days at a time.


So, Disney changed the rules on a stated standard we both agreed to when I purchased the pass?


----------



## iamdonaldduck

thanks! i've tried a couple different times today to see if maybe i'll get lucky and be able to make more reservations... keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Health dept reported almost 9K new covid cases in Florida today, this might all be a moot point.

I’m still going to send a useless email to guest relations.  i can’t wait for the canned respon


----------



## PrincessV

I realize I'm just venting here, but...

Why on earth did WDW not address and take care of the AP situation _before_ releasing this park reservation system?! They could have saved themselves and their guests a whole lot of stress and aggravation. Had they just done as so many of us asked weeks and months ago - cancel our APs - there would be that many less people trying to figure out what to do now, and that many more satisfied guests likely to return in the future. I'm an AP holder of nearly 30 years who's rolled with many, many punches, but this ridiculous mess is alienating even me.

I continue to wait until "early July" to cancel, but every week I'm less and less likely to bother with another AP in the future. And I have no hope at all that it will be a simple process once "early July" comes...


----------



## PetePanMan

How can they still open with these kind of increases?


----------



## jessah

Okay so I was able to reserve a day even though mde site is still not showing me I have an AP. Whatever, progress I guess.


----------



## DRussell88

I am not mad with Disney right now, just a bit disappointed. For the limited access that passholders are getting I believe there should be some sort of compensation for those that are sticking with it since we really aren't getting what we signed up for. The other concern I have is that I have three days for a resort trip all the way in January. For some reason, I guess because of that, I am only allowed to pick two days rather than three right now outside of that stay. I am holding on to some optimism that this will work itself out, but Disney is making a pass renewal seem more and more unlikely.


----------



## kbelle8995

I still haven't got response from Disney about my AP.  I'm going to call them and let them know my displeasure.


----------



## Spikester

Just venting here, but what is the worth of having an annual pass and you can only book 3 days of park entry?  That's not even worth the cost of the pass.


----------



## doleddanielle

PetePanMan said:


> How can they still open with these kind of increases?


The governor always said that theme parks can have the go-ahead to open after submitting reopening plans when we're in Phase 2. However, he stated yesterday that we're not going into Phase 3 for a while. I don't see a formal executive order to revert back to Phase 1, but local municipalities are becoming more strict (ex. Orange County amongst other counties making masks/facial coverings mandatory whereas before it was sort of a "do your part to slow the spread and wear a mask" but not required). We're still also at 50% max. capacity for restaurants, bars, and entertainment venues and will be for a long time.


----------



## doleddanielle

Spikester said:


> Just venting here, but what is the worth of having an annual pass and you can only book 3 days of park entry?  That's not even worth the cost of the pass.


True, but (hypothetically) if you wanted to go tomorrow and the following 2 days you can, and then depending on park availability, you can continuously make reservations to go. If you use up day 1, from my understanding you can already book day 4. It's not like a FP when you need to use all 3 before doing 1 at a time. So yeah, it may not be practical but it's just the current policy.


----------



## DisneyCoach13

I am running into the same issue as many other AP holders. However, I actually have a hotel reservation with a partner hotel and cant even get reservation days for the length of my stay. Im currently only getting 3 days despite having over 7 days booked at a Disney Partner Hotel at a Disney Springs Resort.


----------



## osufeth24

PetePanMan said:


> How can they still open with these kind of increases?



I'm gonna start turning  this into a drinking game


----------



## PetePanMan

doleddanielle said:


> The governor always said that theme parks can have the go-ahead to open after submitting reopening plans when we're in Phase 2. However, he stated yesterday that we're not going into Phase 3 for a while. I don't see a formal executive order to revert back to Phase 1, but local municipalities are becoming more strict (ex. Orange County amongst other counties making masks/facial coverings mandatory whereas before it was sort of a "do your part to slow the spread and wear a mask" but not required). We're still also at 50% max. capacity for restaurants, bars, and entertainment venues and will be for a long time.



I was thinking more about Disney continuing with planned dates rather than forced shut down.  These increases will make even more out of towners reluctant to travel to WDW and likely result in additional states / countries etc. To require quarantine measures upon return.

im also just wondering about the economics.  I’m sure Disneywas anticipating increasing capacity gradually but these results may delay this.


----------



## PetePanMan

osufeth24 said:


> I'm gonna start turning  this into a drinking game


If you’re not drunk yet, you soon will be.


----------



## doleddanielle

PetePanMan said:


> I was thinking more about Disney continuing with planned dates rather than forced shut down.  These increases will make even more out of towners reluctant to travel to WDW and likely result in additional states / countries etc. To require quarantine measures upon return.


I think that's what Disney is betting on. It's a way for mainly Florida residents to go and discourage out-of-staters from coming without having to say "Florida Residents Only," honestly. They still want to open to get revenue and pay their CM's, and this is their way of opening with as little capacity as possible. They won't delay the reopen because of the numbers because if the numbers continue to climb, they'd have to continue to delay it and that'd cause more of an uproar. For now, it is what is it and everyone just needs to do their part to keep themselves and others safe.


----------



## PetePanMan

doleddanielle said:


> I think that's what Disney is betting on. It's a way for mainly Florida residents to go and discourage out-of-staters from coming without having to say "Florida Residents Only," honestly. They still want to open to get revenue and pay their CM's, and this is their way of opening with as little capacity as possible. They won't delay the reopen because of the numbers because if the numbers continue to climb, they'd have to continue to delay it and that'd cause more of an uproar. For now, it is what is it and everyone just needs to do their part to keep themselves and others safe.



good points.  You may very well be right.  I just wonder how this can be economically viable for them.  At somepoint they will also  want return of out of staters and those from other countries (like myself).  The recent rise in Florida results is making headlines in Canada believe it or not.


----------



## DisneyCoach13

doleddanielle said:


> I think that's what Disney is betting on. It's a way for mainly Florida residents to go and discourage out-of-staters from coming without having to say "Florida Residents Only," honestly. They still want to open to get revenue and pay their CM's, and this is their way of opening with as little capacity as possible. They won't delay the reopen because of the numbers because if the numbers continue to climb, they'd have to continue to delay it and that'd cause more of an uproar. For now, it is what is it and everyone just needs to do their part to keep themselves and others safe.



This is a great point. FL Residents will be able to go in July/August and then continue to use their 3 days of booking and then plan three more. It is frustrating for AP who are out of state and have multiple trips planned. It's just apparent to everyone if you're an out of state pass holder you don't mean much to the company.

In all, annual pass holders are the biggest loser in all of this. I know the popularity of a Disney vacation has increased with the growth of the economy over the last couple of years. However, I will be interested to see what 2021 looks like with a subpar economy and public fear of a health crisis.


----------



## JayMunOne

DisneyCoach13 said:


> This is a great point. FL Residents will be able to go in July/August and then continue to use their 3 days of booking and then plan three more. It is frustrating for AP who are out of state and have multiple trips planned. It's just apparent to everyone if you're an out of state pass holder you don't mean much to the company.
> 
> In all, annual pass holders are the biggest loser in all of this. I know the popularity of a Disney vacation has increased with the growth of the economy over the last couple of years. However, I will be interested to see what 2021 looks like with a subpar economy and public fear of a health crisis.


Couldn't have said it better. Cancelling mine.


----------



## always

I had every intention of renewing my pass this year, even after the shut down.  As an out of state AP I don't see why I should given the current limits on APs and crazy resort prices for 2021. Also, my job may require me to self isolate if I visit FL in the near future so there's that to consider as well.  No one who vacations at WDW right now is coming out a winner; AP holders in particular. 

I did try to make more than 3 days of park reservations like other have been able to do but I was stopped at 3.


----------



## kbelle8995

No really,  They have really pushed the silver AP pass on Florida residents like me.  I assume we are still blocked for summer months.  I want to send a Official letter of complaint to Disney.  They are now saying I don't have a valid ap.   Does anyone know where I can find a address for Customer service?  It will probably be filed in the trash but I can try.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

dagored said:


> So, Disney changed the rules on a stated standard we both agreed to when I purchased the pass?


That's another reason why in just a week or two you will be able to get a refund on your AP.


----------



## Jothmas

DisneyCoach13 said:


> I am running into the same issue as many other AP holders. However, I actually have a hotel reservation with a partner hotel and cant even get reservation days for the length of my stay. Im currently only getting 3 days despite having over 7 days booked at a Disney Partner Hotel at a Disney Springs Resort.


Is that your only stay? Do you have any passes booked for any other time? Did you start trying to get passes for your Springs resort stay on Monday?


----------



## DisneyCoach13

Jothmas said:


> Is that your only stay? Do you have any passes booked for any other time? Did you start trying to get passes for your Springs resort stay on Monday?



I was able to book days three days on Monday. However, that is my only stay and I do not have passes booked for any other time. Really strange that I can only get three and others are able to book for their entire stays and three on top of it. But I cant even get my reservation length.


----------



## emilymad

BridgetBordeaux said:


> That's another reason why in just a week or two you will be able to get a refund on your AP.



Based on some unknown logic of how they are calculating the amount.  I have a stay 7/17 so I am going to have to cancel my travel plans before I know how, when, or how much an AP refund is worth.  It is not that hard to announce this information even if it is not yet possible to process the refunds.  If I choose to not keep my 7/17 stay but then don't like the way the AP cancellation is handled I would have wasted even more months of active AP time since I am from out of state and it will be months before another trip would be possible.


----------



## CanucksRock

I really don't see all the dates filling up ..beyond the initial week; and some weekends. So I'm not overly concerned with the ability to only make 3 reservations and being out of state (Canada)

I booked 3 park days for September, no issues, no waiting.  Will fill in the blanks as we use up the days when we are there.


----------



## JayMunOne

If I cancel my AP now, are they still selling APs?  Meaning, come next month or September, I can still purchase a new pass, right?  They haven't stopped selling APs right?


----------



## doleddanielle

DisneyCoach13 said:


> I was able to book days three days on Monday. However, that is my only stay and I do not have passes booked for any other time. Really strange that I can only get three and others are able to book for their entire stays and three on top of it. But I cant even get my reservation length.


I know this was a huge glitch in the system on Monday and even Tuesday. I would just keep on checking back because the system couldn't differentiate between resort reservations vs AP reservations and instead lumped it into a total of 3.


----------



## FinallyFL

JayMunOne said:


> If I cancel my AP now, are they still selling APs?  Meaning, come next month or September, I can still purchase a new pass, right?  They haven't stopped selling APs right?
> [/QUon Sunday
> 
> 
> JayMunOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have said it better. Cancelling mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayMunOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I cancel my AP now, are they still selling APs?  Meaning, come next month or September, I can still purchase a new pass, right?  They haven't stopped selling APs right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not selling APs right now. They are selling packages for 2021 but no ticket that can be used for 2020. APs may become available on Sunday.
Click to expand...


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

Any word on how much the partial refunds will be?  We have reservations for end of August that I might use if the partial refunds are not significant, but I have 4 APs, if the refund is say $400 for each AP I feel like it would cost $1,600 extra to go so since we are on the fence anyway with all the reduced experiences we would take the refund and try again next year.


----------



## cmp3400

JayMunOne said:


> If I cancel my AP now, are they still selling APs?  Meaning, come next month or September, I can still purchase a new pass, right?  They haven't stopped selling APs right?


From what I understand (and it seems to change often...)
You can not buy tickets for 2020 at this time, MAYBE later this summer


----------



## FinallyFL

JungleCruiseFan said:


> Any word on how much the partial refunds will be?  We have reservations for end of August that I might use if the partial refunds are not significant, but I have 4 APs, if the refund is say $400 for each AP I feel like it would cost $1,600 extra to go so since we are on the fence anyway with all the reduced experiences we would take the refund and try again next year.


A "partial refund" is the most detail that I've read.


----------



## CarolynFH

Anyone had success upgrading a Gold AP to Platinum over the phone recently? We have DVC Gold APs with expiration extended into February and want to upgrade to Platinum to cover our December trip.


----------



## KristinU

HockeyMomNH said:


> I decided to experiment with my account.  I had 6 days booked in January (I posted Feb earlier, but that's not correct).  This morning the system let me book one offsite day in September.  I went in and canceled one day in Jan and was able to add a second day in September.  I then canceled a second day off my Jan trip and was able to add another day in Sept.  So now I'm holding 3 days in September and 6 days in January.  I am not able to add any days back to the January trip as the system is now saying I've reached my limit.


This is basically what I found.  I had my onsite Christmas week park reservations, 9 days total.  Tried to make 3 more AP park reservations today and couldn't.  System said I had already reached my limit.  Dropped the last day from December trip, and I was able to make a single day in August.  I didn't try doing a second day drop from my Christmas trip, but I'd imagine that it would follow suit like yours @HockeyMomNH .  

I contacted the person that had responded to my email query about this scenario last week.  I'm not sure that I was supposed to actually keep her direct number and use it again, but she was very gracious and helped me again and ended up opening a ticket with Disney IT. 

It is clear that I'm tagged with both AP and Resort bucket booking abilities, so not an either/or.  But just weird that it is capped for me at a random combined 9 days.   In re-reading your post @HockeyMomNH it looks like you're sitting at 9 total days of reservations, is that right?  Maybe there's some magic number 9 now???


----------



## DisneyCoach13

Not to add even more information. But I was just told by phone from a Disney Tech AP Holders have 14 days they can book regardless and soon as they are used another day opens up. Obviously this is not happening for most or any person that I've heard of.


----------



## DebbieT11

I had 9 resort days booked in September.  Monday, I booked 9 park day ressies... yahoo!  Today, tried to book a random park day ressie in late July, no joy.  Dreaded "Reached limit of Park Ressie" message.  Dropped the departure day of park ressie for Sept trip, and was able to make a July park ressie.  But only ONE day, no more.


----------



## lovethattink

aviva5675 said:


> best phone number to call about the 4 months extension on AP?? thanks



Passholder support line:
407-560-7277


----------



## aviva5675

Cannot get thru on phone, of course, anyone know how soon the extension dates will hit the account? Ours expires beginning of Oct and would like to make ressies.


----------



## 2vets

KristinU said:


> It is clear that I'm tagged with both AP and Resort bucket booking abilities, so not an either/or.  But just weird that it is capped for me at a random combined 9 days.   In re-reading your post @HockeyMomNH it looks like you're sitting at 9 total days of reservations, is that right?  Maybe there's some magic number 9 now???


I'm working on my sister's reservations (she has a Fl resident gold AP) for a long weekend trip at the end of August-  I have 3 nights at CR and tix for my length of stay, and she has 2 nights and an AP - we made our Fri/Sat/Sun plans  - so 3 park passes each.  I added a 4th for myself for my Thursday arrival.  She may come in a day earlier (still debating, she'd add another CR resort day most likely), so we wanted to get her that additional park pass, just in case.  And we can't.  She is stuck at 3 days.


----------



## georgina

I didn't even try this morning, just looked and I am not able to make any park ressies for offsite days with my AP. I had trouble Monday because my October reservation was in several separate DVC rental pieces, so multiple reservations there. Finally got those fixed up Monday night (11 day passes). Not able to make a couple in early December. Oh well. If I can't get one later I will just go to Universal more.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

KristinU said:


> This is basically what I found.  I had my onsite Christmas week park reservations, 9 days total.  Tried to make 3 more AP park reservations today and couldn't.  System said I had already reached my limit.  Dropped the last day from December trip, and I was able to make a single day in August.  I didn't try doing a second day drop from my Christmas trip, but I'd imagine that it would follow suit like yours @HockeyMomNH .
> 
> I contacted the person that had responded to my email query about this scenario last week.  I'm not sure that I was supposed to actually keep her direct number and use it again, but she was very gracious and helped me again and ended up opening a ticket with Disney IT.
> 
> It is clear that I'm tagged with both AP and Resort bucket booking abilities, so not an either/or.  But just weird that it is capped for me at a random combined 9 days.   In re-reading your post @HockeyMomNH it looks like you're sitting at 9 total days of reservations, is that right?  Maybe there's some magic number 9 now???



Just to add to the confusion, I went ahead and booked my DVC reservation for Princess Weekend in February this morning too.  I was able to add park reservations for that trip without dropping any others.  Essentially, I have the same amount of park reservations as I do resort reservations.  The difference being that three of them are now in September instead of during my January trip.


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

I called one of the numbers and surprisingly got through in about 15 minutes.  Spoke with a kind CM lady who confirmed that indeed, if you booked park rez's (3 days or more) to coincide with a resort stay, you should NOT be able to book additional, random AP park rez's.
Those who were able to book an additional 1 to 3 random park rez's today, beware.  Keep an eye out on those to see if they stick.  Technically those should not have been possible to make.


----------



## Cliffside

Forgive me if this has been discussed..I have been following many threads ...
i just looked at the resort availability calendar and I am a little confused..if I have a resort stay with an AP... which calendar should I be looking at. There looked like quite a few days in August that there were no parks available for Annual Passes...so do I need to go by that or click on resort stay to find out what days I can enter.


----------



## yulilin3

Cliffside said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed..I have been following many threads ...
> i just looked at the resort availability calendar and I am a little confused..if I have a resort stay with an AP... which calendar should I be looking at. There looked like quite a few days in August that there were no parks available for Annual Passes...so do I need to go by that or click on resort stay to find out what days I can enter.


If you are staying onsite, you use that calendar


----------



## nicko

Add me to those who think the equitable thing for Disney to do is to put my AP on hold until it is usable under the terms I purchased it under.  In other words, I should have the option to have it turned on when park hopping is back, there are no 3 day park reservation limits, there are fireworks/parades etc.

This option of potentially getting a prorated refund doesn't seem too fair either.  I suspect you will get a prorated refund based on what you paid for the AP.  In my case, my AP expires on Aug 1st. That means I would get back (137/365) 37% of what I paid for it which is .37*$850 = $315.  I purchased my AP 18 months ago before two very large price increases.  I am losing 37% of today's admission value but I'm being refunded on the value in 2018.  I think any prorated refund should be in today's AP price since that's what I'm losing. 

Taking this argument even further, if I'm losing 37% of the value of my AP, maybe instead of a refund, I can have an option of purchasing a new AP (sometime in the future) at a 37% discount.


----------



## PrincessV

I fired off another email to WDW. I was polite, but firm and clearly unhappy. I have no expectations of a reply, but it felt good, nonetheless. Happy weekend, all!


----------



## disneygrandma

I also sent another email.  If we had purchased a date based 2 day ticket, or even a 10 day ticket, we would be able to pick the days when we wanted to use them....all the way out to Sept 26, 2021.  The people with those tickets also have the options of getting refunds, or using the value to purchase new tickets for visits after Sept 26, 2021.  

However, we purchased Platinum Plus Annual Passes that we activated Dec 12, 2019.  When the parks closed down in mid-March, that meant that we had only used about 3 months out of the 12 months.  Unlike the people who had purchased one trip multi-day tickets, we're being told to take an extension of the 4 months the park was closed.  That means our new expiration date is April 6, 2021.  With the one month that is supposed to be added, that would take it to approx May 5, 2021.  So we have until May 5, 2021 to use approx 270 days, while the person with a possible 2 day ticket has until Sept 26, 2021.  Not fair!!!  First off, because of our age, and other underlying medical conditions, it's advised that we don't visit the theme parks, and we wouldn't want to at this time.  Second, the main reason we wanted to use our AP's was for a large family trip that was to be late May-early June 2020.  We want to try and reschedule it for June 2021.  Our AP's wouldn't cover that time frame with the current extension.  If we had known this would have happened, we would have held on to our vouchers and things would have been OK.  But my husband and I wanted to experience WDW at a slower pace during the holidays.  We didn't feel guilty about taking that trip because we knew that we had our upcoming family trip. We would like to have our AP's paused, or frozen, until the time we feel comfortable enough to visit the parks again, and our family's schedule would allow it.

I would think it would be simple, or at least doable, to enter these paused AP's in to MDE.  Right now those date based tickets are in MDE showing the date they need to be used by, and the number of days the ticket is for.  So for our AP's, as an example, instead of reading a 10 day ticket expiring on Sept 26, 2021, it might read a 270 day Platinum Plus pass ticket expiring on Dec 31, 2021. (or even a later date in 2022)  We would be able to make Park Reservations (and FP's if they ever materialize again) based on those tickets.  The Park Reservations (FP's) could be canceled if things don't work out.  But once we actually use the ticket by swiping/scanning in to the first park, then the clock will start counting down on the days remaining.  

We want the use of our AP's, and hopefully with all of the benefits and features that are suppose to be included.  We don't want a refund because that doesn't really help us out.  I'm also worried that the refund will be for just the 4 months of closure time, and not for the time remaining.  

Disney should seriously consider this option of pausing, or freezing, AP's for use at a later date.  It's a Win-Win for all of us.


----------



## 2vets

Trinitys Ghost said:


> I called one of the numbers and surprisingly got through in about 15 minutes.  Spoke with a kind CM lady who confirmed that indeed, if you booked park rez's (3 days or more) to coincide with a resort stay, you should NOT be able to book additional, random AP park rez's.
> Those who were able to book an additional 1 to 3 random park rez's today, beware.  Keep an eye out on those to see if they stick.  Technically those should not have been possible to make.


 I haven't gone through this whole thread - but why in the world would they do that?  In effect, that punishes AP holders who went one better and also had committed to a resort stay or two but also want to do the occasional day trip.


----------



## Spikester

i had a room at the Dolphin for Aug, and when I entered it into MDE, it only picked up my traveling companion.  So my visit in Aug takes up my 3 days, while my sister's visit is tied to the Dolphin, and she can make more.  I don't want to pay $250/night plus to stay on property (at the POP) when I can get very good rates at other hotels, but then I can't plan my trip.  It's just all very frustrating when I spend thousands of $$ every year at Disney.


----------



## ORD2KOA

osufeth24 said:


> Ya'll, you have no idea how happy I am
> 
> Was able to get AK for July 11, HS for the 18th, and Epcot for the 19th



Just keep an eye on Covid-19.  We're up almost 9k today.  They're closing bars.


----------



## ORD2KOA

2vets said:


> I haven't gone through this whole thread - but why in the world would they do that?  In effect, that punishes AP holders who went one better and also had committed to a resort stay or two but also want to do the occasional day trip.


This is what happened to local AP holders with FP+ in the past.  If you booked AP+ for your trip, you pretty much couldn't get another one any time before that.


----------



## 2vets

ORD2KOA said:


> This is what happened to local AP holders with FP+ in the past.  If you booked AP+ for your trip, you pretty much couldn't get another one any time before that.


I have a word for this, but I won't express it here.  It's been a long time (pre-FP+) since I lived in FL and had a local AP, but I suspect they might see an effect on AP sales after this.  Not a great way to reward your most loyal fans.  I'm so sorry, you guys.


----------



## osufeth24

ORD2KOA said:


> Just keep an eye on Covid-19.  We're up almost 9k today.  They're closing bars.




I live in Orlando


----------



## ORD2KOA

2vets said:


> I have a word for this, but I won't express it here.  It's been a long time (pre-FP+) since I lived in FL and had a local AP, but I suspect they might see an effect on AP sales after this.  Not a great way to reward your most loyal fans.  I'm so sorry, you guys.



I agree.  I'm not a happy camper. I'm hoping they'll refund our 2020-2021 Platinum AP renewal which now has a start date of July 17th.  

I don't expect to go to the parks any time soon.  Heat and Covid-19 being the main factors, but I can't see any reason in the foreseeable future to hit the parks the way locals normally do - check FP+ to figure out which park, enjoy a ride or maybe two, take a nice 3-5 mile walk, get something to eat, watch fireworks or some entertainment and go home after just a few hours.  I don't see that happening.


----------



## ORD2KOA

osufeth24 said:


> I live in Orlando



Oops!  Hi neighbor!


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

2vets said:


> I haven't gone through this whole thread - but why in the world would they do that?  In effect, that punishes AP holders who went one better and also had committed to a resort stay or two but also want to do the occasional day trip.


It doesn't make s lick of sense to me, either.  But that was the reason CMs noted in chats and phone calls today.

To think, how many folks set up their passes to go with resorts earlier in the week, only to have to dismantle some of those rez's if they wanted to visit semi-randomly with their AP in the coming months.


----------



## kelpricer

I’m reading that someone is saying they got their AP refund today on their credit card. $383 for the time of closure. Not sure how accurate the info is but it might be worth it to check


----------



## terri33inne

I am at a loss as to what to do... our AP's non FL resident, activated on March 5, 2020.  That was a short trip so we used 5 days.  We had 2 more trips planned... one for 10 days in July, and another 10 days in February.  We have now cancelled July, and Feb is up in the air.  


My pass expiration date has been updated to now show an expiration of June 30, 2021... not quite a full 3 month extension but whatever.  
I'm confused on the extension, and the 30 days?  Does that mean they're going to extend it another 30 days? So when they update in October my extension would be until July 30?  
If you take the partial refund it states you cancel your  pass...  "_*Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.*_"  So, if I do that option my AP would not work for our Feb trip if we end up going?


----------



## yulilin3

terri33inne said:


> I am at a loss as to what to do... our AP's non FL resident, activated on March 5, 2020.  That was a short trip so we used 5 days.  We had 2 more trips planned... one for 10 days in July, and another 10 days in February.  We have now cancelled July, and Feb is up in the air.
> 
> 
> My pass expiration date has been updated to now show an expiration of June 30, 2021... not quite a full 3 month extension but whatever.
> I'm confused on the extension, and the 30 days?  Does that mean they're going to extend it another 30 days? So when they update in October my extension would be until July 30?
> If you take the partial refund it states you cancel your  pass...  "_*Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.*_"  So, if I do that option my AP would not work for our Feb trip if we end up going?


yes it's 30 days on top of what they have extended already and yes your pass will be canceled if you choose the refund


----------



## JayMunOne

terri33inne said:


> I am at a loss as to what to do... our AP's non FL resident, activated on March 5, 2020.  That was a short trip so we used 5 days.  We had 2 more trips planned... one for 10 days in July, and another 10 days in February.  We have now cancelled July, and Feb is up in the air.
> 
> 
> My pass expiration date has been updated to now show an expiration of June 30, 2021... not quite a full 3 month extension but whatever.
> I'm confused on the extension, and the 30 days?  Does that mean they're going to extend it another 30 days? So when they update in October my extension would be until July 30?
> If you take the partial refund it states you cancel your  pass...  "_*Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.*_"  So, if I do that option my AP would not work for our Feb trip if we end up going?


Oh my goodness it's a no brainer. Take the refund. You only used 10/365ths or 2.7% of the pass and got a five day trip out of it. That's like 35 bucks!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

terri33inne said:


> I am at a loss as to what to do... our AP's non FL resident, activated on March 5, 2020.  That was a short trip so we used 5 days.  We had 2 more trips planned... one for 10 days in July, and another 10 days in February.  We have now cancelled July, and Feb is up in the air.
> 
> 
> My pass expiration date has been updated to now show an expiration of June 30, 2021... not quite a full 3 month extension but whatever.
> I'm confused on the extension, and the 30 days?  Does that mean they're going to extend it another 30 days? So when they update in October my extension would be until July 30?
> If you take the partial refund it states you cancel your  pass...  "_*Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.*_"  So, if I do that option my AP would not work for our Feb trip if we end up going?





yulilin3 said:


> yes it's 30 days on top of what they have extended already and yes your pass will be canceled if you choose the refund



It sounds like the confusion is around the two types of "partial refunds" people are pursuing:
1) *Closure refund*, where you get a refund for the days you lost due to park closure. Your AP's original end date stays. So March 5, 2021, would be your end date, good for your potential Feb trip.
2) *Remainder refund*, where you get a pro-rated refund for the rest of the time remaining on your AP, canceling it altogether. This is good for people who know they are not going to return in the next year.

That is how I understand my options, along with the option of taking the extension on my AP Disney has offered, like your new July 2021 end date. But that was from a week ago, so who knows what has changed =?


----------



## Medinaperez

I think it might be time for Fl res to look at the theme park select passes.  Since you can't park hop right now and you can't make reservations for more than 3 days if might be worth scaling down and then upgrading in 2021.


----------



## yulilin3

Medinaperez said:


> I think it might be time for Fl res to look at the theme park select passes.  Since you can't park hop right now and you can't make reservations for more than 3 days if might be worth scaling down and then upgrading in 2021.


that's what my son is doing, we've always had Gold, I downgraded to Silver cause the added blockout dates were only for June, July so I can still use them come August but he is downgrading to select


----------



## Medinaperez

yulilin3 said:


> that's what my son is doing, we've always had Gold, I downgraded to Silver cause the added blockout dates were only for June, July so I can still use them come August but he is downgrading to select


Makes sense to save the money for right now but still keep the free parking and discounts.


----------



## tarak

I called a few weeks ago and asked for the refund for my daughter’s pass, since it won’t cover our next trip, even with the extension.  They extended it, instead.  I’m assuming I can still get a refund, as we clearly won’t use the pass during the extension, but man I hate having to call Disney for anything.


----------



## JM23457

JayMunOne said:


> Oh my goodness it's a no brainer. Take the refund. You only used 10/365ths or 2.7% of the pass and got a five day trip out of it. That's like 35 bucks!


There is no clarity about how much she'll get refunded. No indication at all that she'll get back the money for everything she didn't use.


----------



## peteykirch

jessah said:


> I sent them an email since the chat option isn't showing for me, we'll see how it goes. I'd like to avoid calling considering the wait times people have been experiencing.
> 
> Unless I get an ap preview email I can't go until August anyway because, blackout dates. So I've got time.



I just got off the phone with a CM on the VIPassholder Line, and she confirmed that my pass and my fiance's pass were extended until March 2021. I think she misheard me because I said the website was showing the original expiration date, and the app was showing extended. She said that I should log out of the app and or reinstall it and it should have the correct date....

Though she said about 3 times that the expiration date on file for me is extended into March 2021. I asked because despite the website showing my pass expiring in November, I was able to make a January reservation for a park day. I told her I didn't want to book a day and then have the system cancel my reservation because my pass expired in November.


----------



## kmermaid

Forgive me but I haven't read all 95 pages but has it been mentioned why they are waiting until October to extend AP an extra 30 days?


----------



## ocdb8r1

Spikester said:


> i had a room at the Dolphin for Aug, and when I entered it into MDE, it only picked up my traveling companion.  So my visit in Aug takes up my 3 days, while my sister's visit is tied to the Dolphin, and she can make more.  I don't want to pay $250/night plus to stay on property (at the POP) when I can get very good rates at other hotels, but then I can't plan my trip.  It's just all very frustrating when I spend thousands of $$ every year at Disney.


This must be a regular issue.  I have Dolphin reservations for Feb.  Linked in My Disney Experience and despite being in my name, it only actually linked to my travel companion.  Now only one of us can make more than 3 days of reservations....and have tried too many times to get through on the phones to get it fixed.  I'm trying not to stress given it's Feb, but who knows how all this madness is going to play out.  Very close to throwing in the towel on Disney for the next 12 months (and asking for a refund on my AP).


----------



## 1lilspark

kmermaid said:


> Forgive me but I haven't read all 95 pages but has it been mentioned why they are waiting until October to extend AP an extra 30 days?


October 1st starts the fiscal year is my personal reasoning as to why

I’m just getting my popcorn ready for the inevitably of the announcement that the reopening will be delayed indefinitely + springs, the resorts already opened will shudder (I’m figuring Florida will be back on lockdown by mid July)


----------



## osufeth24

1lilspark said:


> October 1st starts the fiscal year is my personal reasoning as to why
> 
> I’m just getting my popcorn ready for the inevitably of the announcement that the reopening will be delayed indefinitely + springs, the resorts already opened will shudder (I’m figuring Florida will be back on lockdown by mid July)



Lol


----------



## ORD2KOA

I spent just over an hour today on the phone, spoke to two cast members, so not bad.  It rang right through, so I'm not complaining.

My situation: We have Platinum AP renewals that begin (because of the shut down) on July 17th.
My ask:  Downgrade those passes to Silver AP and refund the difference.
The response:  "We think we can do that.  Under normal circumstances we can do it since the AP hasn't started yet, but the computer isn't letting us do it right now.  Give it a week."  

I'm going to try again after the 4th of July.  If they do that for me, I'm okay with it.  

Also, they're going to start selling 2021 tickets tomorrow.


----------



## VrBchJ

My AP expiration date is June 19, 2021. My adjusted date is Oct. 14, 2020!


----------



## Sarahslay

DisneyCoach13 said:


> Not to add even more information. But I was just told by phone from a Disney Tech AP Holders have 14 days they can book regardless and soon as they are used another day opens up. Obviously this is not happening for most or any person that I've heard of.


I have 19 days booked currently as an AP holder resort guest, between three trips from August 2020-June 2021. I still have another trip I haven't booked park reservations for because I'm the only one with an AP and we hadn't bought our other tickets yet. This scares me that I'll get to finally buy tickets and book reservations and it'll lock me out.


----------



## yulilin3

Im seriously tired of reminding people to not bring politics into this forum.  Im done warning and will start to issue points and i hate to have to do that cause we're all supposed to be adults right?


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

yulilin3 said:


> Im seriously tired of reminding people to not bring politics into this forum.  Im done warning and will start to issue points and i hate to have to do that cause we're all supposed to be adults right?


Can I ask a serious question? I've been on here for quite a few years and just in the past week when you mentioned them didn't know about this point system? I looked on my account and I have some points...why do you get points? If it because of something bad just makes me wonder what I did wrong at sometime and when??


----------



## Sarahslay

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Can I ask a serious question? I've been on here for quite a few years and just in the past week when you mentioned them didn't know about this point system? I looked on my account and I have some points...why do you get points? If it because of something bad just makes me wonder what I did wrong at sometime and when??


I’ve honestly been wondering the same thing, makes me kinda sad seeing points on my account when it seems they’re so negative and I have zero clue what I did.


----------



## Jacq7414

Sarahslay said:


> I’ve honestly been wondering the same thing, makes me kinda sad seeing points on my account when it seems they’re so negative and I have zero clue what I did.


I have trophy points. Are those bad?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> Can I ask a serious question? I've been on here for quite a few years and just in the past week when you mentioned them didn't know about this point system? I looked on my account and I have some points...why do you get points? If it because of something bad just makes me wonder what I did wrong at sometime and when??



I know you weren’t asking me, but the “points” you see on your profile are “good” points - it has to do with your like count.  It’s something somewhat silly built in to the board software program that isn’t used for any practical purpose.

Infraction points are something different - you can find more info at the bottom of the DISBoard Guidelines page:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

If you were to receive any infraction points, you’d receive a notice/explanation.   It does not appear you have ever received any.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## yulilin3

Here are the guidelines for those that want to review what you agreed to when you signed up
https://www.disboards.com/help/guidelines/


----------



## Sarahslay

Jacq7414 said:


> I have trophy points. Are those bad?


No clue, but it looks like what I was seeing were trophy points on mine and I was not remembering correctly. Looks like I haven’t gotten in trouble (yet  lol)


----------



## DisneyHomework

I’m missing it what is the latest AP extension or refund?  Are these hypothetical or new options released?


----------



## goodhonk

So my AP has not been extended. Expired Jun 24th. By what I've seen from other people my AP should extend to Oct 19th. This has not happened. Am I required to do something to make that happen? Shows expired on the Web and on the app. Suggestions?


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Has anyone been able to purchase a renewal certificate so they can make park passes? With extension my AP expires in September, so I cant renew online, but my trip is in November. If so what line did u call? Spent 3 hours on the ticket line Friday only for them to transfer me to “all circuits are busy.”


----------



## bgula

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Has anyone been able to purchase a renewal certificate so they can make park passes? With extension my AP expires in September, so I cant renew online, but my trip is in November. If so what line did u call? Spent 3 hours on the ticket line Friday only for them to transfer me to “all circuits are busy.”



Ticket guest services - 407-566-4985.  They can renew your AP early.


----------



## gmar1210

DisneyHomework said:


> I’m missing it what is the latest AP extension or refund?  Are these hypothetical or new options released?


Same here. Very confused on the refund. We are not going back any time soon so we want to cancel our passes and get refunds. Can that be set up now or do we need to wait until the parks reopen?


----------



## DisneyHomework

gmar1210 said:


> Same here. Very confused on the refund. We are not going back any time soon so we want to cancel our passes and get refunds. Can that be set up now or do we need to wait until the parks reopen?


The website appears to have an updated policy allowing for a refund (versus only a refunded of closed days) or a 30 day extension (it actually doesn’t say beyond the extension given for closure period though I’m gathering that’s what people have inferred).  It says details about those choices will be sent in early July.  I will likely do the same as you but not sitting on hold while they train the cast members.  I will let it die down and call in a few weeks.  I also do not expect the partial refund to be x days/365.  All Disney ticket costs are front loaded and I don’t see us getting large percentages refunded but obviously I would love that.


----------



## emilymad

DisneyHomework said:


> The website appears to have an updated policy allowing for a refund (versus only a refunded of closed days) or a 30 day extension (it actually doesn’t say beyond the extension given for closure period though I’m gathering that’s what people have inferred).  It says details about those choices will be sent in early July.  I will likely do the same as you but not sitting on hold while they train the cast members.  I will let it die down and call in a few weeks.  I also do not expect the partial refund to be x days/365.  All Disney ticket costs are front loaded and I don’t see us getting large percentages refunded but obviously I would love that.



I think the refunds will be x days/365 only because that will be way easier to calculate in the system.  Looking at how many days a person used and what price each of those days was it a lot more complicated from an IT standpoint.


----------



## PrincessV

ORD2KOA said:


> I spent just over an hour today on the phone, spoke to two cast members, so not bad.  It rang right through, so I'm not complaining.
> 
> My situation: We have Platinum AP renewals that begin (because of the shut down) on July 17th.
> My ask:  Downgrade those passes to Silver AP and refund the difference.
> The response:  "We think we can do that.  Under normal circumstances we can do it since the AP hasn't started yet, but the computer isn't letting us do it right now.  Give it a week."
> 
> I'm going to try again after the 4th of July.  If they do that for me, I'm okay with it.
> 
> Also, they're going to start selling 2021 tickets tomorrow.


Thank you for sharing this! If I can’t cancel my Gold, I’d settle for downgrading to Silver, so good to know it may be an option. (I renewed in Jan on a late March expiration, so same situation: the renewal has yet to be used.)


----------



## PrincessV

My son’s AP that expired in April and vanished? Just showed back up with an extension to July 31, 2020. On a Silver. That’s blocked out the month of July. I certainly never requested that.

Their system can’t be this stupid, can it?! Maybe extending all APs is step 1, which has to be done to make them active before any refunds can be processed? But for people who want to keep the extension it’s already baked in? 

In other news, ticket holders can reserve parks today, so there are now 3 pools of availability. Needless to say, APs have the least amount of days/parks available. Maybe it’s just a matter of more APs reserving than resort guests or ticket holders, but then shouldn’t APs have a bigger pool if that’s the case?

Ugh. I just want to stay away and get my money back, Mickey!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I had requested a refund back in May and now my pass which expired June 12th is off my account.

Have they begun processing refunds?


----------



## Docmum

disneygrandma said:


> I just sent an email to the AP dept about my request to have our AP frozen, or paused, so we can retain our approx 9 month time that's left on our AP, and then allow us to pick the time when we would like the AP to be active again.
> 
> I would suggest that others also pass along this message to Disney.  Give us a third option. Choices:  Extension, Refund, or a temporary Freeze/Pause.  I honestly think that if that 3rd option was put in there, then there would be very few people that would choose the refund.
> 
> It can't hurt to have our voice heard.
> 
> Now for an email for Guest Relations/Customer Service.  I'm having trouble finding one.  Does anyone have their email?
> 
> Thanks!


I will definitely do the same!

I don‘t want to bring more financial burden to Disney, as they have enough right now, losing that much money on a daily basis. I would be absolutely happy with a „freeze“ option!
We won‘t be able to go to Disney this year again because of COVID and the resulting travel restrictions, but our family of four are HUGE Disney fans and DVC member, so we definitely will want to go as soon as we are allowed to travelwise and it is safe to do so viruswise AND the parks will be closer to the magic entertainmentwise, that we know and love.
So a „freeze“ would be a win-win for all of us, I think!


----------



## Judique

DRussell88 said:


> I am not mad with Disney right now, just a bit disappointed. For the limited access that passholders are getting I believe there should be some sort of compensation for those that are sticking with it since we really aren't getting what we signed up for. The other concern I have is that I have three days for a resort trip all the way in January. For some reason, I guess because of that, I am only allowed to pick two days rather than three right now outside of that stay. I am holding on to some optimism that this will work itself out, but Disney is making a pass renewal seem more and more unlikely.



I just checked the prices for tickets in the event I didn't renew my pass. I'll be renewing my pass. No doubt.

If because of the situation, I couldn't get as many days out of my pass as match the price I would have to pay for non AP tickets, I might want compensation, but as it is Disney has extended passes and offered a refund, for the closed days. 

This is probably sufficient for most, but there may be a few that are still not getting at least an equal value to what was paid for. I absolutely think the 3 park days versus 14 resort ticket days is lopsided as there is no guarantee of getting more dates once you use any of the three. I booked 7 nights with my AP for my resort stay and I am good, but if I was subject to a different set of circumstances, I might not be so 'good'. Plus I've already had 3 prior visits with this AP, so I'm really not impacted. I hope things return to something near normal soon.


----------



## 1lilspark

I ran numbers if I don’t go at all between now and my renewal (will be late April when the extra 30 days get added) it will amount to $158 per day that I visited a park between renewal & closure 

Even if W&D is canceled we as of now plan to keep our November staycation so adding those four park passes it would now average out to $79 per park day if that’s all we can go

IF Marathon isn’t canceled and I keep our pop reservations (I assume if I cancel the resort park pass will also be canceled) then that’s three more days making it $57 per day to get into the gate

If I go all those seven reserved days and am able to book more days between Jan-April the cost per day will be even less


----------



## ORD2KOA

PrincessV said:


> Thank you for sharing this! If I can’t cancel my Gold, I’d settle for downgrading to Silver, so good to know it may be an option. (I renewed in Jan on a late March expiration, so same situation: the renewal has yet to be used.)



We'll see if they can actually do it.   If/when it happens I'll post again.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

1lilspark said:


> I ran numbers if I don’t go at all between now and my renewal (will be late April when the extra 30 days get added) it will amount to $158 per day that I visited a park between renewal & closure
> 
> Even if W&D is canceled we as of now plan to keep our November staycation so adding those four park passes it would now average out to $79 per park day if that’s all we can go
> 
> IF Marathon isn’t canceled and I keep our pop reservations (I assume if I cancel the resort park pass will also be canceled) then that’s three more days making it $57 per day to get into the gate
> 
> If I go all those seven reserved days and am able to book more days between Jan-April the cost per day will be even less



That's a lot of ifs.

We used to have Gold, and felt the pressure to go to make it worth it. Now we have Weekday passes. The cost of that one (as well as the Select Pass) is so low that we don't feel that stress. We've enjoyed our WDW visits much more since then.


----------



## Ss77

So I have read tons of posts and maybe I missed it, but I can’t seem to find any info. on purchasing a new annual pass. I have reservations for the end of March for my family and I to travel to wdw after canceling this past April and July trips  The prices have really gone up and it seems to be only 1000 difference from purchasing and annual pass for the 3 of versus a 6 day park hopper.. unless I’m missing something. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Runnsally

Ss77 said:


> So I have read tons of posts and maybe I missed it, but I can’t seem to find any info. on purchasing a new annual pass. I have reservations for the end of March for my family and I to travel to wdw after canceling this past April and July trips  The prices have really gone up and it seems to be only 1000 difference from purchasing and annual pass for the 3 of versus a 6 day park hopper.. unless I’m missing something. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


I’m in the same boat. Would like to buy an annual pass, but currently unavailable direct from Disney.  Others may have ideas about purchasing one from an third party seller.


----------



## doleddanielle

Runnsally said:


> I’m in the same boat. Would like to buy an annual pass, but currently unavailable direct from Disney.  Others may have ideas about purchasing one from an third party seller.


This thread may be able to help you out: https://www.disboards.com/threads/when-can-i-purchase-ap-tickets.3805694


----------



## Ss77

Thanks!! I’ll check it out now


----------



## Judique

1lilspark said:


> I ran numbers if I don’t go at all between now and my renewal (will be late April when the extra 30 days get added) it will amount to $158 per day that I visited a park between renewal & closure
> 
> Even if W&D is canceled we as of now plan to keep our November staycation so adding those four park passes it would now average out to $79 per park day if that’s all we can go
> 
> IF Marathon isn’t canceled and I keep our pop reservations (I assume if I cancel the resort park pass will also be canceled) then that’s three more days making it $57 per day to get into the gate
> 
> If I go all those seven reserved days and am able to book more days between Jan-April the cost per day will be even less



And with a November expiration and a future trip of 7 days (reservations booked), plus last November, January and February trips, I will have 29 park days for a DVC gold pass that effectively cost me $675.(bought this with discounted Disney gift cards, so, $23.28 per day, assuming I go in November.


----------



## Nikki1013

Runnsally said:


> I’m in the same boat. Would like to buy an annual pass, but currently unavailable direct from Disney.  Others may have ideas about purchasing one from an third party seller.


AAA had them last weekend. Don't know if they still do.


----------



## lluv3971

Question for the group:

Before the AP extension, I renewed my AP. My original AP expired April 2020, so I renewed to April 2021. When the extension came out, the new expirations are August 2020 and August 2021 (it is listed like this on MDE).

A week ago, my husband called to get his AP renewed. His original expiration was July 2020, but his renewal didn't reflect the extension. He currently has an AP expiring in November 2020 (extension) and his AP renewal reflecting the original month of July 2021 (no extension).

Are AP renewals based on the new date of expiration, following the extension, or the original renewal date?

So sorry if this doesn't make sense. I'm trying to get my ducks in a row before I call Disney.


----------



## hertamaniac

zebrastreyepz said:


> I had requested a refund back in May and now my pass which expired June 12th is off my account.
> 
> Have they begun processing refunds?



Not as of yesterday when I called.  E-mail with 4 options coming to AP holders in "early July".


----------



## yulilin3

@lluv3971  many are still waiting to see the extension on their APs.  So if I'm understanding correctly he renewed his AP a week ago even though his original AP had the extended expiration date of Nov?


----------



## lluv3971

yulilin3 said:


> @lluv3971  many are still waiting to see the extension on their APs.  So if I'm understanding correctly he renewed his AP a week ago even though his original AP had the extended expiration date of Nov?


Correct. And after he renewed, the renewed AP reflected his original date, not the extension (so July 2021 instead of Nov. 2021).

My AP renewal reflected the extension, so I'm not sure whose is correct.


----------



## yulilin3

lluv3971 said:


> Correct. And after he renewed, the renewed AP reflected his original date, not the extension (so July 2021 instead of Nov. 2021).
> 
> My AP renewal reflected the extension, so I'm not sure whose is correct.


yeah, so many are in the same situation. We renewed in May, my DD and I show the extension, my son's still stuck in the old date. You need to call AP services


----------



## zebrastreyepz

hertamaniac said:


> Not as of yesterday when I called.  E-mail with 4 options coming to AP holders in "early July".


Thank you! I tried calling and got the all circuits are busy thing.


----------



## iloverags2

zebrastreyepz said:


> I had requested a refund back in May and now my pass which expired June 12th is off my account.
> 
> Have they begun processing refunds?



We called to cancel ours the last week in May.  I received an email last Friday (6/26) saying my refund had been processed and we would see it in 7 to 10 business days on the cc.  Our APs were scheduled to expire 7/2.  Hope this helps!


----------



## JayMunOne

hertamaniac said:


> Not as of yesterday when I called.  E-mail with 4 options coming to AP holders in "early July".


What is the source for this upcoming email with four options?


----------



## Eastern

iloverags2 said:


> We called to cancel ours the last week in May.  I received an email last Friday (6/26) saying my refund had been processed and we would see it in 7 to 10 business days on the cc.  Our APs were scheduled to expire 7/2.  Hope this helps!


Interesting as I cancelled an AP expiring May 24, 2020 earlier than that and then I checked in late May to be sure the request was on file. Still no word. Maybe because it was a Sam's voucher purchase.


----------



## PrincessV

iloverags2 said:


> We called to cancel ours the last week in May.  I received an email last Friday (6/26) saying my refund had been processed and we would see it in 7 to 10 business days on the cc.  Our APs were scheduled to expire 7/2.  Hope this helps!


Seriously?! I have been calling and emailing to cancel since early April and have nothing but extensions I don't want. The inconsistency is so aggravating.


----------



## HarvardAce

Our APs originally were set to expire at the end of August, allowing us to get our early August trip in.  However, given the quarantine now in place on the return side (we live in CT) and the numbers we are seeing in FL, we no longer feel comfortable going, so we are going to cancel our August trip.  Our next trip isn't until February, so any extensions given won't cover that trip (right now they are showing as expiring in December, and the extra month we get in October would only go through January).  Therefore, we think the best bet is to cancel our existing APs and just buy new ones that start the clock in February, rather than renewing.  Is the expectation that the cancellation will result in a refund retroactive to the date Disney closed?  I would assume then that the refund (for us about 4 months or 33%) we would get would be more than the discount on renewals versus new passes (we get the DVC Gold ones), plus we get the extra month from starting in February instead of January.

Of course, I've tried calling the "VIP" passholder line and it's either been a straight busy tone or "All circuits are busy" the entire day.  Is there a passholder email address we can try and use instead?


----------



## hertamaniac

JayMunOne said:


> What is the source for this upcoming email with four options?



Phone CM I spoke with at AP line/services yesterday afternoon.


----------



## hertamaniac

zebrastreyepz said:


> Thank you! I tried calling and got the all circuits are busy thing.



I had to keep my phone plugged in and put on speaker for about 45 minutes.  You're welcome and glad to help everyone!


----------



## vinotinto

OK, I have a question for those of you that had APs paid in full that expired during the closings and were extended.

Ours are showing up under Tickets with the correct expiration date, but when I click at the very bottom of MDE "Annual Passholder, Types, Benefits Discounts," my AP is not in there.  

I had received Passholder emails previously and I have push notifications enabled for MDE on my phone and did not get the notification about the preview today. While I don't care about the preview, I don't want to have any issues with the APs when we go to the parks in a few weeks. I have the Park Reservations, but had to call to make more than 1 day.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## PrincessV

FYI: weekend reservations for APs are filling up in Sept. now. I went ahead and booked a few random days in case I can't get them to take my AP back, but I have no way of knowing this far in advance if I might feel like going to EP one Sat. in Sept. I see how the reservations system can work for people with actual trips planned, but this is terrible for those who do day visits. I need to figure out how many days I'd need to use my AP to break even... if a FL 4-day runs about $62/day, and I paid $630 for my AP, I'll break even if I use it at least 10ish days, I guess. I mean, it's a bit apples to oranges, because I'd normally use my AP for a handful of day trips plus some multi-day overnights, but basically 10 days is my reference, right?


----------



## disneygrandma

For those that have received emails about a refund, would you please share as to how the refund was calculated?  Was the refund for your remaining time left when the parks closed?  Or some other dollar amount?

Thank you!


----------



## 1lilspark

I’m locked out of booking my 3 rolling AP allotments until January 10th and I’m pretty sure that unless capacity has been bumped by then weekends will be long gone from then- April  sucks when as a local I normally have Saturdays and one or two weekdays off (the weekdays I don’t know until I get my schedule)


----------



## VrBchJ

lluv3971 said:


> Question for the group:
> 
> Before the AP extension, I renewed my AP. My original AP expired April 2020, so I renewed to April 2021. When the extension came out, the new expirations are August 2020 and August 2021 (it is listed like this on MDE).
> 
> A week ago, my husband called to get his AP renewed. His original expiration was July 2020, but his renewal didn't reflect the extension. He currently has an AP expiring in November 2020 (extension) and his AP renewal reflecting the original month of July 2021 (no extension).
> 
> Are AP renewals based on the new date of expiration, following the extension, or the original renewal date?
> 
> So sorry if this doesn't make sense. I'm trying to get my ducks in a row before I call Disney.


My situation is somewhat similar. I renewed my June AP. My MDE shows Oct 2020 expiration and June 2021 expiration. With the extension I think the new expiration should be Oct 2021 not Oct 2020.


----------



## Disneylvr1971

Is anyone having the problem of seeing their extension date on MDE extended, and now it's back to the original extension date? My original expiration date was Sept, changed to Jan. I made my Dec park reservations (have a resort stay) and when I checked today, my AP expiration date is Sept again.


----------



## MickeyBalloons

VrBchJ said:


> My situation is somewhat similar. I renewed my June AP. My MDE shows Oct 2020 expiration and June 2021 expiration. With the extension I think the new expiration should be Oct 2021 not Oct 2020.


I had the same dates and new expiration also showing as October 2020. ????


----------



## yulilin3

They are definitely working on it,  i have a current ap and my renewal and both have different dates than yesterday.  
It seems they're adding the one month extension.  I wouldn't freak out now and give them a couple of weeks


----------



## PrincessV

I'm still seeing the extensions I don't want and no sign of cancellations/refunds...


----------



## cm8

yulilin3 said:


> They are definitely working on it,  i have a current ap and my renewal and both have different dates than yesterday.
> It seems they're adding the one month extension.  I wouldn't freak out now and give them a couple of weeks


I went to excitedly check our expiration dates too and low and behold they were now updated! PTL! I was still able to make a park reservation for Christmas Day


----------



## itstrue56

Is the option to cancel your AP and get a full prorated refund available yet? Or are we still waiting on those details?


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> They are definitely working on it,  i have a current ap and my renewal and both have different dates than yesterday.
> It seems they're adding the one month extension.  I wouldn't freak out now and give them a couple of weeks


@yulilin3 , are you saying that they are starting to add that extra 30 days that was supposed to be added in October? If so, that would be amazing, as I can’t book my December/Christmas on-site trip until I get that extra extension...


----------



## armerida

cm8 said:


> I went to excitedly check our expiration dates too and low and behold they were now updated! PTL! I was still able to make a park reservation for Christmas Day


@cm8 did you just get the initial 117 day extension, or did they add the extra 30 days On top of that announced to be added in October?


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> @yulilin3 , are you saying that they are starting to add that extra 30 days that was supposed to be added in October? If so, that would be amazing, as I can’t book my December/Christmas on-site trip until I get that extra extension...


I honestly am lost,  they've moved my tickets so much already cause i had an extra complicated issue  at this point im just waiting it out and then I'll double check the dates


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly am lost,  they've moved my tickets so much already cause i had an extra complicated issue  at this point im just waiting it out and then I'll double check the dates


Hope everything is straightened out for you now! This has been quite the roller coaster!


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> Hope everything is straightened out for you now! This has been quite the roller coaster!


Yeah. I spent 4 emails and many hours on the phone but i think we got it all straightened out


----------



## PrincessV

Well, after all my griping about wanting to cancel... I just called and asked really, really nicely for them to ignore my cancellation request and leave my extension in place.  I did a cost-benefit analysis and determined I can get my value out of it, even if I don't enter a park until Oct.

A couple items of note for this group:
1. I'm on monthly payments and called the monthly payments dept - got right in on the second ring. NO time on hold! 888-701-4100.
2. The CM reiterated what we've been hearing: they are working on extensions now and should have them wrapped up soon.
3. Re: my son's Silver AP (expired in April, paid off in Dec., now shows an extension to 7/31), because it was paid off before parks closed, all he gets is an extension. No refund. I could try to fight it, I suppose, because that doesn't seem right, but honestly, he got all the value out of it so I'm choosing to let it go. But she explained that the extension is what allows for a renewal outside of the usual renewal window.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

PrincessV said:


> I'm still seeing the extensions I don't want and no sign of cancellations/refunds...


Mine has completely disappeared with no sign of a refund.


----------



## Iowamomof4

PrincessV said:


> Well, after all my griping about wanting to cancel... I just called and asked really, really nicely for them to ignore my cancellation request and leave my extension in place.  I did a cost-benefit analysis and determined I can get my value out of it, even if I don't enter a park until Oct.
> 
> A couple items of note for this group:
> 1. I'm on monthly payments and called the monthly payments dept - got right in on the second ring. NO time on hold! 888-701-4100.
> 2. The CM reiterated what we've been hearing: they are working on extensions now and should have them wrapped up soon.
> 3. Re: my son's Silver AP (expired in April, paid off in Dec., now shows an extension to 7/31), because it was paid off before parks closed, all he gets is an extension. No refund. I could try to fight it, I suppose, because that doesn't seem right, but honestly, he got all the value out of it so I'm choosing to let it go. But she explained that the extension is what allows for a renewal outside of the usual renewal window.



And did they grant your request? Because my cm made a HUGE deal out of the fact that I couldn't change my mind later about the refund. Of course, I still have NO IDEA how much we're getting back or in what form. Grrr.....


----------



## PrincessV

Iowamomof4 said:


> And did they grant your request? Because my cm made a HUGE deal out of the fact that I couldn't change my mind later about the refund. Of course, I still have NO IDEA how much we're getting back or in what form. Grrr.....


Yep, she took my request to cancel off my account. But remember, I'm on monthly payments, so I was never looking for a partial refund; my AP was a renewal that hadn't started when parks closed, so the only refund I wanted was for the 3 payments taken before my renewal began. If you paid in full and are looking for a partial refund, it may be different?


----------



## hertamaniac

itstrue56 said:


> Is the option to cancel your AP and get a full prorated refund available yet? Or are we still waiting on those details?



When I spoke to AP guest services two days ago, they informed me an e-mail is forthcoming in early July with 4 options/details for those whom paid in full.  I will be calling next Monday if I don't get an e-mail.  We were told that there is no need to make a decision at this time for our scenario.

We are going to select full cancellation of our AP's.


----------



## itstrue56

hertamaniac said:


> When I spoke to AP guest services two days ago, they informed me an e-mail is forthcoming in early July with 4 options/details for those whom paid in full.  I will be calling next Monday if I don't get an e-mail.  We were told that there is no need to make a decision at this time for our scenario.
> 
> We are going to select full cancellation of our AP's.



Thank you! Same here.


----------



## cm8

armerida said:


> @cm8 did you just get the initial 117 day extension, or did they add the extra 30 days On top of that announced to be added in October?


My AP expired 12/24/20 it now expires 04/24/21 so, looks like just the 117? days?


----------



## Disney's Fan

CarolynFH said:


> Anyone had success upgrading a Gold AP to Platinum over the phone recently? We have DVC Gold APs with expiration extended into February and want to upgrade to Platinum to cover our December trip.


I don’t know if anyone responded yet, but I spent time today trying to do this same thing. First cm said they couldn’t do it over the phone. I asked to be transferred to ticketing, which she couldn’t do, but she gave me the number. The cm there told me I could do it over the phone once they started selling 2020 tickets again, but he wasn’t sure when that would be...hopefully later this summer. I waited an hour on the first call and about 30 minutes on the second call.


----------



## DisneyHomework

cm8 said:


> My AP expired 12/24/20 it now expires 04/24/21 so, looks like just the 117? days?


Exactly same for me, we were 12/28 expiration and now expiring 4/24/21 (weird that’s not 117 but, whatever).  I’m waiting for further updates and the email with options. Also my child’s AP dropped off my MDE which, would be a mess if I was trying to do anything with it.


----------



## Duck143

One of the days we're going to be visiting is greyed out for AP's.  It's green for resort guests and ticket holders.  Do you think they will release any more spots for AP's?  Is the system similar to ADR's or FP's where you can pick up if someone cancels?  I'm just wondering if I should keep trying to book any park on that date (8/22) or if it is another futile attempt.


----------



## yulilin3

Duck143 said:


> One of the days we're going to be visiting is greyed out for AP's.  It's green for resort guests and ticket holders.  Do you think they will release any more spots for AP's?  Is the system similar to ADR's or FP's where you can pick up if someone cancels?  I'm just wondering if I should keep trying to book any park on that date (8/22) or if it is another futile attempt.


No one knows how the allotment of spots will look like closer to the day,  there have been people reporting that they've been able to get spots after ir showed greyed out.


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> No one knows how the allotment of spots will look like closer to the day,  there have been people reporting that they've been able to get spots after ir showed greyed out.


Thanks!   I'll keep trying then.  I don't care which park we get into that day, any of them will be great!


----------



## Troy Hammond

_Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund._"

I have a platinum pass paid in full.  I'm a little concerned there is a reason behind why Disney hasn’t been clarified how a "partial refund" will be calculated.  I renewed my pass on 12/28/19.  The parks closed around the middle of March, so I would expect to receive approximately 9.5 months of my money back.


----------



## CJK

We're Canadian passholders, so never receive emails. We've decided to get a refund, and just wondered when we should call. I read somewhere that we will get more direction in July? TIA!


----------



## JayMunOne

hertamaniac said:


> When I spoke to AP guest services two days ago, they informed me an e-mail is forthcoming in early July with 4 options/details for those whom paid in full.  I will be calling next Monday if I don't get an e-mail.  We were told that there is no need to make a decision at this time for our scenario.
> 
> We are going to select full cancellation of our AP's.


Me too. Short of a full freeze of the pass until the end of this absurdly inequitable reservation system period, I'm cancelling and taking all my prorated funds back. Anything less and it's called a class action suit.


----------



## JayMunOne

Troy Hammond said:


> _Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund._"
> 
> I have a platinum pass paid in full.  I'm a little concerned there is a reason behind why Disney hasn’t been clarified how a "partial refund" will be calculated.  I renewed my pass on 12/28/19.  The parks closed around the middle of March, so I would expect to receive approximately 9.5 months of my money back.


I renewed my pass on the exact same date. For two platinum plus passes, I expect 288 days, or $1,678.98, back on my Citi Double Cash Mastercard.


----------



## disneypharm

JayMunOne said:


> I renewed my pass on the exact same date. For two platinum plus passes, I expect 288 days, or $1,678.98, back on my Citi Double Cash Mastercard.


Hope you are right about cancellations.  However, I received an email from them 2 days ago in regards to my request for cancellation or a freeze, and was told that only partial refunds or extensions are available for the period of closure.  I assume emails come from management and they would know more about decisions than CMs on the phones!


----------



## JayMunOne

disneypharm said:


> Hope you are right about cancellations.  However, I received an email from them 2 days ago in regards to my request for cancellation or a freeze, and was told that only partial refunds or extensions are available for the period of closure.  I assume emails come from management and they would know more about decisions than CMs on the phones!


I'm fairly certain they've already publicized full prorated refunds of remaining balance of APs as an option.


----------



## MeridaAnn

Sorry if I've missed this already being posted, but is there a limit to the number of days APs can have reserved? I want to get some days booked in case I decide I'm okay with going at any point (I'm close enough for just a day trip), even though I'm not committed to anything yet.


----------



## JayMunOne

MeridaAnn said:


> Sorry if I've missed this already being posted, but is there a limit to the number of days APs can have reserved? I want to get some days booked in case I decide I'm okay with going at any point (I'm close enough for just a day trip), even though I'm not committed to anything yet.


Yes. 3. Just the 3. Messed up, isn't it?


----------



## MeridaAnn

JayMunOne said:


> Yes. 3. Just the 3. Messed up, isn't it?



Thank you for the number.


----------



## 1lilspark

JayMunOne said:


> Yes. 3. Just the 3. Messed up, isn't it?


Unless you are on site then you get length of stay(s) instead of the three


----------



## dagored

1lilspark said:


> Unless you are on site then you get length of stay(s) instead of the three



You are missing the point. It’s an annual pass, depending on the pass, you are not LIMITED.

You should get to go every day you stay on site and if you have a pass you should get to go when you wish also.


----------



## KristinU

Anyone care to think through my scenario with me?

Baseline Facts: 

Family of three with Platinum APs that were effective 1/24/2020
APs were converted from hoppers (in case that factors in)
Planned onsite Christmas trip starting December 22nd, planning for 8 or 9 park days
We live out of state, in CT, and our plans for an offsite visit prior to December are fading fast (was April, pushed to July, pushed to August, with school and football season starting we can't push much further... assuming there is a football season and school is on in person)
8 park days reserved for the Christmas trip, 1 park day reserved for August (made by dropping one December day, and now we're maxed out).  My parents are meeting up with us for Christmas and we've got our park days coordinated now.  
Plans for an offsite trip in April 2021, would use 6 or 7 park days then, assuming whatever reservation system is in place by then allows us to access the parks for 6 or 7 days
So, I'm contemplating requesting a refund for the remainder of our APs when that becomes available.

Factors/concerns/questions here: 

Would I be able to retain our reserved December days if I convert my room only reservation to a package to include admission? (right now the week is still showing green for all 4 parks for all 3 "buckets" - AP, Resort, and Day tickets)
I'm thinking switching to package might not necessarily be less expensive than just keeping our APs, but would give me a bit more "insurance" against any need to reschedule due to COVID
I guess timing would be everything on the conversion to a package for December, I wouldn't want to commit before knowing that the AP cancellation and refund was truly an option (we're all still speculating on this, right?)  But I also don't want to wait too long and have the parks booked up if my park reservations wouldn't just be retained.  I think this is our biggest factor.  
Would we be able to convert our December package tickets to APs if I feel that things are looking good for April?  Or given the 3 day thing, maybe it would be better to just buy theme park tickets for April and ditch the APs altogether (and possibly do something else next April) 
Typing this out, I think I'm heavily leaning toward the refund since it seems like that would give us the most flexibility.  And the more I think about the logistics, the more fired up I get about their handing of APs.  The either-or thing with onsite stays and offsite day visits is just bananas.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

KristinU said:


> Typing this out, I think I'm heavily leaning toward the refund since it seems like that would give us the most flexibility.  And the more I think about the logistics, the more fired up I get about their handing of APs.  The either-or thing with onsite stays and offsite day visits is just bananas.



I'd go with the refund if/when it is offered.  The onsite requirement in order to guarantee park admission would be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## DisMommyTX

KristinU said:


> ...Or given the 3 day thing, maybe it would be better to just buy theme park tickets for April and ditch the APs altogether (and possibly do something else next April)
> Typing this out, I think I'm heavily leaning toward the refund since it seems like that would give us the most flexibility.  And the more I think about the logistics, the more fired up I get about their handing of APs.  The either-or thing with onsite stays and offsite day visits is just bananas.



This. I would gladly trade my AP for week-long tickets for each of our planned trips at this point, even at 2 or 3 times the cost! We are going for a week and a half this month, celebrating or 20th wedding anniversary, and only get 3 park days. We usually visit a park everyday, at least for a few hours in the afternoon and evening. We have 4 other trips planned in the next year, all 5-10 days, but cannot even see all four parks!!


----------



## disneygrandma

Disney says that the AP holders are their most loyal fans.  Yeah, kick us around and how do the AP holders react?  Well, quite a lot are renewing their AP's and paying premium price for stripped down benefits and discounted experiences.  But the rest of us are very upset at how Disney is handling all of this.  A one month extension in exchange for very limited park entry (reservations), no park hopping, no water parks, etc., not to mention no fireworks, no parades, and more.  Disney is expecting us to come back to the parks now (if we can get in) and use up our remaining time left on our AP's.  But wait!   We're in the high risk category for Covid 19.  We don't feel it's safe to return, and even Disney's own website says that our group would be vulnerable to Covid,  So Disney's solution? Give us refunds.  We don't know how they will figure the amount of the refund.  And for us, that's really not what we want either.   What we want is the remaining time on our AP's to be able to use it when we are ready.  We want to get what we paid for.  I doubt the refund amount will be anywhere near enough to buy tickets for our hopefully rescheduled family trip next June.  

Disney should be looking for ways to make all of the AP holders feel like they're valued.  Not hand out refunds to unhappy customers, some of whom will never return again.  If Disney doesn't want to freeze or pause our AP's, then how about just giving us a voucher for a new AP?  That should be easy enough.   Then we're able to make park reservations and return to WDW when we're ready to.  Disney should give AP holders more choices, not just the extension or the refund.  There are better ways for Disney to handle all of this.  Or they could always do what they did for the Shanghai AP holders.


----------



## Duck143

disneygrandma said:


> Disney says that the AP holders are their most loyal fans.  Yeah, kick us around and how do the AP holders react?  Well, quite a lot are renewing their AP's and paying premium price for stripped down benefits and discounted experiences.  But the rest of us are very upset at how Disney is handling all of this.  A one month extension in exchange for very limited park entry (reservations), no park hopping, no water parks, etc., not to mention no fireworks, no parades, and more.  Disney is expecting us to come back to the parks now (if we can get in) and use up our remaining time left on our AP's.  But wait!   We're in the high risk category for Covid 19.  We don't feel it's safe to return, and even Disney's own website says that our group would be vulnerable to Covid,  So Disney's solution? Give us refunds.  We don't know how they will figure the amount of the refund.  And for us, that's really not what we want either.   What we want is the remaining time on our AP's to be able to use it when we are ready.  We want to get what we paid for.  I doubt the refund amount will be anywhere near enough to buy tickets for our hopefully rescheduled family trip next June.
> 
> Disney should be looking for ways to make all of the AP holders feel like they're valued.  Not hand out refunds to unhappy customers, some of whom will never return again.  If Disney doesn't want to freeze or pause our AP's, then how about just giving us a voucher for a new AP?  That should be easy enough.   Then we're able to make park reservations and return to WDW when we're ready to.  Disney should give AP holders more choices, not just the extension or the refund.  There are better ways for Disney to handle all of this.  Or they could always do what they did for the Shanghai AP holders.


I agree.  We are trying to reschedule our May 2020 trip for next year since we obviously didn't get to go.  It was 10 days in May.......our AP's will have expired by the rescheduled trip and now we would have to buy 9 day park hoppers to re-do the cancelled trip.  Not really what we planned on.  It would be nice if the month extension could be activated when we want.  So they give us a month added to our AP's and we can activate it, in my circumstance next May.  That way we get to have the exact trip that we didn't get to go on.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

So we had a three week stay onsite for August with APs and park reservations for all 3 weeks.  With how poorly Disney is treating APs and the reduced offerings we decided for the first time ever to stay offsite and booked a beautiful house with private courtyard pool and hot tub!  My question is, before I cancel my resort reservations, how can I make sure I don’t lose all the park reservations I made?  I know I only get 3 now  which is unbelievable since they have 4 parks.....Should I cancel all my park reservations except the 3 I want to keep and then cancel my resort?  Thanks


----------



## KristinU

disneygrandma said:


> Disney says that the AP holders are their most loyal fans.  Yeah, kick us around and how do the AP holders react?  Well, quite a lot are renewing their AP's and paying premium price for stripped down benefits and discounted experiences.  But the rest of us are very upset at how Disney is handling all of this.  A one month extension in exchange for very limited park entry (reservations), no park hopping, no water parks, etc., not to mention no fireworks, no parades, and more.  Disney is expecting us to come back to the parks now (if we can get in) and use up our remaining time left on our AP's.  But wait!   We're in the high risk category for Covid 19.  We don't feel it's safe to return, and even Disney's own website says that our group would be vulnerable to Covid,  So Disney's solution? Give us refunds.  We don't know how they will figure the amount of the refund.  And for us, that's really not what we want either.   What we want is the remaining time on our AP's to be able to use it when we are ready.  We want to get what we paid for.  I doubt the refund amount will be anywhere near enough to buy tickets for our hopefully rescheduled family trip next June.
> 
> Disney should be looking for ways to make all of the AP holders feel like they're valued.  Not hand out refunds to unhappy customers, some of whom will never return again.  If Disney doesn't want to freeze or pause our AP's, then how about just giving us a voucher for a new AP?  That should be easy enough.   Then we're able to make park reservations and return to WDW when we're ready to.  Disney should give AP holders more choices, not just the extension or the refund.  There are better ways for Disney to handle all of this.  Or they could always do what they did for the Shanghai AP holders.



Yeah, I'm starting to feel like a jilted lover that's been blindsided by a breakup.  Like "oh, wow, is this how you've felt about me the whole time?  I thought I was something special to you.  How could I have not seen this?!"



JungleCruiseFan said:


> So we had a three week stay onsite for August with APs and park reservations for all 3 weeks.  With how poorly Disney is treating APs and the reduced offerings we decided for the first time ever to stay offsite and booked a beautiful house with private courtyard pool and hot tub!  My question is, before I cancel my resort reservations, how can I make sure I don’t lose all the park reservations I made?  I know I only get 3 now  which is unbelievable since they have 4 parks.....Should I cancel all my park reservations except the 3 I want to keep and then cancel my resort?  Thanks



Very interesting scenario.  I'd say leave them intact and then wait and see what happens.


----------



## sara_s

Anyone else get charged today for the last 4 months? Can't get through on any phone lines.


----------



## twelveone

sara_s said:


> Anyone else get charged today for the last 4 months? Can't get through on any phone lines.


We were charged over $1k for our last four months. Wasn’t expecting that. Anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## osufeth24

sara_s said:


> Anyone else get charged today for the last 4 months? Can't get through on any phone lines.



Was just coming on to ask.  One of my best friends just texted me they got charged over $500.


----------



## sara_s

Apparently this is happening to anyone who didn't call to cancel their passes - you're now being charged for the 4 months upfront. I don't understand how they can do that when they haven't come out with all the information to make a choice for what we can do. And now I'll have to wait for hours on hold? I'm so pissed.


----------



## osufeth24

sara_s said:


> Apparently this is happening to anyone who didn't call to cancel their passes - you're now being charged for the 4 months upfront. I don't understand how they can do that when they haven't come out with all the information to make a choice for what we can do. And now I'll have to wait for hours on hold? I'm so pissed.




I thought the default for montly payment people was a refund?

I'm so confused. How can they charge for something when they were closed


----------



## sara_s

They're basically charging you upfront for a 4 month extension.

ETA - I'm calling to cancel my pass. I'm done with them jerking AP around and claiming they gave us all the information.


----------



## twelveone

I was under the impression the default for monthly payments was that your pass would not extend unless you called and then if you extended they would add the payment at the end.


----------



## osufeth24

but the default was a refund with no extension


----------



## sara_s

Me too, but I'm being told otherwise on the other threads.


----------



## hertamaniac

We paid in full for our FL AP's this past March.  

I called last week and the AP phone CM informed me there would be 4 options (including a "full refund"). I informed the CM that I called a couple of months earlier and requested the "partial refund" as that was one of only 2 options at that time. The phone CM absolutely informed me that there would be an e-mail sent to me in early July outlining these 4 options and the path forward for a/the selection. The CM told me that I do not need to make a selection at this time (maybe based on my scenario).

I am waiting with bated breath and will be calling next Monday if I don't get the e-mail by then.


----------



## osufeth24

sara_s said:


> Me too, but I'm being told otherwise on the other threads.



straight from their website 



> On April 5, 2020, we automatically stopped and will waive monthly payments due while the theme parks are closed. We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.
> 
> As an alternative, Guests who are paying for Walt Disney World Annual Passes using our monthly payment program may choose to have their monthly payments postponed starting with payments due April 5, 2020 through the park closure period, and then resumed on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment date once the parks reopen. Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term. The pass will be extended the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.


----------



## sara_s

osufeth24 said:


> straight from their website


I know, it's complete crap.


----------



## dizneefan13

I'm a passholder with no hotel reservations at this time. I understand that I cannot make hotel reservations, even though I have the 4 month extension which gives me valid park tickets through November.  I'm confused. What good does the extension do if I can't get a hotel. I'm sure this has been answered lots of times, but I hope someone can explain how this works or direct me to Disney's explanation.


----------



## DLM1980

Has anyone had payments restarted on their monthly plan?   I literally got a notification from Chase that my Disney Visa card was charged $158.13 for WDW AP Monthly Payments today.... that's roughly 3 months worth of payments for my pass, and the date for my payments to be processed is supposed to be on the 25th of each month.


----------



## dachsie

It's being reported that it was a glitch on the Passholder facebook page and that Disney will be refunding but take that FWIW


----------



## sara_s

dizneefan13 said:


> I'm a passholder with no hotel reservations at this time. I understand that I cannot make hotel reservations, even though I have the 4 month extension which gives me valid park tickets through November.  I'm confused. What good does the extension do if I can't get a hotel. I'm sure this has been answered lots of times, but I hope someone can explain how this works or direct me to Disney's explanation.


Same here, though I made a reservation for 2021 (who knows what it'll be like by then). I think a lot of people, including myself, are feeling like Disney really doesn't care or want local AP there. Not sure if you're local or not, but I've been unimpressed with their lack of clear communication and options for AP.



dachsie said:


> It's being reported that it was a glitch on the Passholder facebook page and that Disney will be refunding but take that FWIW


I saw that too. What a major screw up.


----------



## DLM1980

DLM1980 said:


> Has anyone had payments restarted on their monthly plan?   I literally got a notification from Chase that my Disney Visa card was charged $158.13 for WDW AP Monthly Payments today.... that's roughly 3 months worth of payments for my pass, and the date for my payments to be processed is supposed to be on the 25th of each month.





dachsie said:


> It's being reported that it was a glitch on the Passholder facebook page and that Disney will be refunding but take that FWIW



so 30 minutes into being on hold with  the pass holder support line an automated message finally sounded that said they are aware of the error and are working to fix it and their agents have no further information at this time.


----------



## dizneefan13

We aren't local, we live in Washington State. I'm not surprised there is so much confusion with everything, let alone the reservation system they have going. This is an unprecedented time and I try to be patient.
I just don't get how extending our passes helps anything if we can't make hotel reservations during our extension. 
I think this might change after they see how things are going during the first weeks of opening. Who knows, they may have to shut down again, heaven forbid. But the way things are going, who knows.
I would just get a refund on my pass and wait until things get back to the "new normal", but if they open hotels this year to passholders like me with no current hotel reservation, I will definitely make a reservation.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279112630138011651


----------



## yulilin3

overcharged $367 on a holiday weekend, even if they fix it today I won't see that money back until Tuesday


----------



## Poohbear538

Just my thoughts right now...


----------



## JBinORL

Lol way to go Disney IT! Just piss everyone off a bit more if you can


----------



## ORD2KOA

dizneefan13 said:


> I just don't get how extending our passes helps anything if we can't make hotel reservations during our extension.



This is exactly why they should treat USA annual pass holders the same way they're treating the Shanghai pass holders.


----------



## DisMommyTX

How about APs get unlimited park visits until they get the refund properly processed? The way they have dealt with AP holders through this whole thing is despicable. I understand that the parks cannot currently deliver what we originally agreed to in terms of overall experience, but it really is pathetic how much worse we are treated than regular ticket holders. Why not limit everyone to 3 park days? Oh, they plan longer trips, well we SO DO WE!! 3 park days for the entire summer.


----------



## osufeth24

DisMommyTX said:


> How about APs get unlimited park visits until they get the refund properly processed? The way they have dealt with AP holders through this whole thing is despicable. I understand that the parks cannot currently deliver what we originally agreed to in terms of overall experience, but it really is pathetic how much worse we are treated than regular ticket holders. Why not limit everyone to 3 park days? Oh, they plan longer trips, well we SO DO WE!! 3 park days for the entire summer.



its crazy, One of my best friends was suppose to come down in 2 weeks and we were gonna do disney, will his work trip got canceled.  And he just asked me about September.  Except I can't book any be because I have 3 days in July booked, and if I use 2 of my days in Sept, I can't really go in August 

By the time I can book days, a lot of days are already sold out


----------



## DLM1980

I'd rather they just put my pass on hold until I personally make my visit to the parks.  I live 3 hours away, once my furlough ends I'll only be able to get off weekends to go to the parks but I won't know what day that is until the week before when the schedule comes out, and by then I run the risk of the park reservation being gone.  So chances are it won't be till 2021 that I actually get to visit


----------



## twinklebug

Poohbear538 said:


> View attachment 506211
> Just my thoughts right now...


LOL. I believe California is trying that now. We always seem to let them go first, why is that?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279157773306036225


----------



## yulilin3

I emailed them about 4 hours ago,  just got this response. 7 to 10 business days!!


----------



## yulilin3

Some of us don't have extra money in our accounts.  This is completely unacceptable,  I'm so upset,  no scrambling to find the $300 i need to cover for the bills i have to pay this weekend


----------



## DLM1980

Call your bank and do a chargeback


----------



## cm8

yulilin3 said:


> Some of us don't have extra money in our accounts.  This is completely unacceptable,  I'm so upset,  no scrambling to find the $300 i need to cover for the bills i have to pay this weekend


I’m sorry this happened to you as well. I hope WDW plan to eat the fees their glitch caused. I would call my bank and ask for a temporary credit until it’s resolved. This is absolutely ridiculous.  Just like WDW had no issues blaming us for the PPR fiasco, they should have no issues accepting USER error for theirs. Add in a major holiday and someone’s weekend just turned into a nightmare on main street....


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> I emailed them about 4 hours ago,  just got this response. 7 to 10 business days!!
> View attachment 506233



That's awful. Hope folks don't incur overdraft fees, or plan anything fun this holiday weekend.


----------



## DLM1980

jade1 said:


> That's awful. Hope folks don't incur overdraft fees, or plan anything fun this holiday weekend.


The 7-10 days is your banks policy.   Disney processes the refund but your financial institution has policies that hold the electronic credit till it actually clears their clearing house so while we are right to be angry with Disney for this glitch be angry at your bank for taking their sweet time processing a return too


----------



## tcherjen

I was charged initially for my AP magic bands. It said pending and then never came out. I got them today and now the charge has been reapplied . Hopefully it will just be pending for everyone and not actually come out. I got hit today with the AP payment on three passes.  I am sorry everyone is dealing with this stress on a 4th weekend.


----------



## tcherjen

yulilin3 said:


> Some of us don't have extra money in our accounts.  This is completely unacceptable,  I'm so upset,  no scrambling to find the $300 i need to cover for the bills i have to pay this weekend


I am so sorry- it definitely makes for a stressful time.


----------



## KristinU

O.M.G. you guys.  I'm so angry to hear the monthly payment debacle that's going on.  I'm out of state and paid up front,  but I'm so upset for you all.  Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## jade1

DLM1980 said:


> The 7-10 days is your banks policy.   Disney processes the refund but your financial institution has policies that hold the electronic credit till it actually clears their clearing house so while we are right to be angry with Disney for this glitch be angry at your bank for taking their sweet time processing a return too



That's awful. Hope folks don't incur overdraft fees, or plan anything fun this holiday weekend.


----------



## HollyMD

DLM1980 said:


> The 7-10 days is your banks policy.   Disney processes the refund but your financial institution has policies that hold the electronic credit till it actually clears their clearing house so while we are right to be angry with Disney for this glitch be angry at your bank for taking their sweet time processing a return too


Actually, you SHOULDN'T get mad at the people at your local bank branches for following the rules and policy that they HAVE to follow. I can’t tell you how many names ive been called or how many times I have been screamed at for things I have NO control over. It’s not fun, I can tell you that, to deal with angry people screaming at you for something you didn’t do and something you would LOVE to fix if you could. 
For anyone that does get charged OD fees, definitely talk to your local branch and ask for a fee waiver and why. most will gladly reimburse that.


----------



## DLM1980

HollyMD said:


> Actually, you SHOULDN'T get mad at the people at your local bank branches for following the rules and policy that they HAVE to follow. I can’t tell you how many names ive been called or how many times I have been screamed at for things I have NO control over. It’s not fun, I can tell you that, to deal with angry people screaming at you for something you didn’t do and something you would LOVE to fix if you could.
> For anyone that does get charged OD fees, definitely talk to your local branch and ask for a fee waiver and why. most will gladly reimburse that.


When I said be angry at your bank I’m speaking be angry at the policy maker not the local branch employee.  This isn’t just a Disney issue.  Anytime you make a return to a credit or debit card it can take up to 10 days for a refund to show.  My partner works for a rental company and people always complain because they place a $200 hold on your card and return it when the car is back... they release the money right away but the bank takes their sweet time returning it

Just like when we say be angry at Disney it’s not the person on the phone who made that mistake.


----------



## jade1

DLM1980 said:


> When I said be angry at your bank I’m speaking be angry at the policy maker not the local branch employee.   Just like when we say be angry at Disney it’s not the person on the phone who made that mistake.



Disney knows these bank policies as per the email. But they still caused folks to be out of money for the weekend or longer, and likely many overdrafts. 

Wonder if any larger families got hit for well over $1,000.


----------



## BAILEY1

jade1 said:


> Disney knows these bank policies as per the email. But they still caused folks to be out of money for the weekend or longer, and likely many overdrafts.
> 
> Wonder if any larger families got hit for well over $1,000.


I’m one of those larger families hit for over 1k. So guess what?  there goes my mortgage money.  Thanks again Disney. What will they do for an encore ?


----------



## JayMunOne

BAILEY1 said:


> I’m one of those larger families hit for over 1k. So guess what?  there goes my mortgage money.  Thanks again Disney. What will they do for an encore ?


I'm sure they'll do something, perhaps re-theme a ride that's beloved by all to account for recent new developments.

And by that I mean including the plot of Frozen 2 into Maelstrom 2.0


----------



## goodhonk

Isn't this special. I was trying to wait out Disney pulling their heads from their rectum and thought they might be starting to getting their act together. At this rate I'll never get my AP extended and get to go back to the parks/


----------



## ipianomantanner

yulilin3 said:


> Some of us don't have extra money in our accounts.  This is completely unacceptable,  I'm so upset,  no scrambling to find the $300 i need to cover for the bills i have to pay this weekend


If you don’t have an extra 300 dollars... why are you buying something like Disney passes?


----------



## yulilin3

ipianomantanner said:


> If you don’t have an extra 300 dollars... why are you buying something like Disney passes?


not that I need to explain personal decisions to anyone, my pass costs me $50 a month, It was paid for by the time the parks closed and my payment date is the 15 of each month. What Disney did was inexcusable, not only the huge error to charge 4 months worth of aps but also do it on a date that wasn't your convened date when you bought the ticket.


----------



## tcherjen

It makes no sense for someone to come on this board and be rude to people directly impacted . I imagine a great many of us were surprised by the charges, large families especially. As far as Friday news drops, that was a doozy even by Disney standards.


----------



## fbb

hertamaniac said:


> We paid in full for our FL AP's this past March.
> 
> I called last week and the AP phone CM informed me there would be 4 options (including a "full refund"). I informed the CM that I called a couple of months earlier and requested the "partial refund" as that was one of only 2 options at that time. The phone CM absolutely informed me that there would be an e-mail sent to me in early July outlining these 4 options and the path forward for a/the selection. The CM told me that I do not need to make a selection at this time (maybe based on my scenario).
> 
> I am waiting with bated breath and will be calling next Monday if I don't get the e-mail by then.



Will Disney offer full refunds on unactivated APs?


----------



## ipianomantanner

tcherjen said:


> It makes no sense for someone to come on this board and be rude to people directly impacted . I imagine a great many of us were surprised by the charges, large families especially. As far as Friday news drops, that was a doozy even by Disney standards.


Offering financial advice isn’t being rude. If 300 is a crushing blow to someone’s finances they shouldn’t be touching Disney. But to each their own. Good luck with that financial planning - and don’t worry, enough people will report for hurt feelings and it’ll be removed in no time.


----------



## KristinU

ipianomantanner said:


> If you don’t have an extra 300 dollars... why are you buying something like Disney passes?


Wow, pretty rude question.   Aside from not really being anyone else's business what people spend their money on, there's rampant unemployment in lots of industries right now.  $300 might have looked like a whole different number 6 months ago if you're out of work now.  Not to mention,  people might have pulls set up from a specific account that they feed money into for specific things.   I know I have a separate account for things like PayPal transactions that I don't keep a large balance in, then I transfer as I make purchases.   I don't trust pulls from my main account.


----------



## sara_s

ipianomantanner said:


> Offering financial advice isn’t being rude. If 300 is a crushing blow to someone’s finances they shouldn’t be touching Disney. But to each their own. Good luck with that financial planning - and don’t worry, enough people will report for hurt feelings and it’ll be removed in no time.


Did you ever stop to think that people's financial planning was blindsided by the global pandemic/economic shutdown/skyrocketing unemployment that's happening right now?

It doesn't excuse what Disney did, glitch or not. And the way they've been treating the AP has been abysmal at best before this even happened.


----------



## yulilin3

Let's please try to keep this on topic.  No one should feel like they have a right to offer anyone else any kind of advice if the person does not know all the details of a situation.


----------



## ipianomantanner

sara_s said:


> Did you ever stop to think that people's financial planning was blindsided by the global pandemic/economic shutdown/skyrocketing unemployment that's happening right now?
> 
> It doesn't excuse what Disney did, glitch or not. And the way they've been treating the AP has been abysmal at best before this even happened.


yeah, so... once again... if 300 is bothering someone, that probably means their finances weren’t great to begin with. So spending money on Disney is unwise... which if a few months of economic shutdown puts them in a really tough spot that wound probably mean they didn’t have 3-6 months expenses saved up like most financial advisors would guide you to do. Imagine if that Disney money had instead been a cushion in a savings account for times like this. Be upset all you want at sound advice. I hope a lot learn that Disney isn’t always an affordable luxury you should be taking on. 

but once again, no one wants to hear that and it’ll all get deleted as soon as possible


----------



## sara_s

ipianomantanner said:


> yeah, so... once again... if 300 is bothering someone, that probably means their finances weren’t great to begin with. So spending money on Disney is unwise... which if a few months of economic shutdown puts them in a really tough spot that wound probably mean they didn’t have 3-6 months expenses saved up like most financial advisors would guide you to do. Imagine if that Disney money had instead been a cushion in a savings account for times like this. Be upset all you want at sound advice. I hope a lot learn that Disney isn’t always an affordable luxury you should be taking on.
> 
> but once again, no one wants to hear that and it’ll all get deleted as soon as possible


That's very presumptuous of you. Glad we have experts like you on the panel.


----------



## SierraT

ipianomantanner said:


> If you don’t have an extra 300 dollars... why are you buying something like Disney passes?



I don’t know how the Annual Pass works because I’m not a FL resident, but some people may have allocated the funds from annual pass payments Disney stopped charging for the 3 months to pay bills after they lost their jobs.  Some people (including those who work for theme parks in FL) have lost their jobs and the comment was judgemental and rude.

As an aside, Disney is using that money to earn interest and it also represents millions of dollars which could show income and revenue on the books.  Q3 Earnings is August 4. 

What they did is poor business practice and unlikely it was inadvertent.


----------



## osufeth24

ipianomantanner said:


> yeah, so... once again... if 300 is bothering someone, that probably means their finances weren’t great to begin with. So spending money on Disney is unwise... which if a few months of economic shutdown puts them in a really tough spot that wound probably mean they didn’t have 3-6 months expenses saved up like most financial advisors would guide you to do. Imagine if that Disney money had instead been a cushion in a savings account for times like this. Be upset all you want at sound advice. I hope a lot learn that Disney isn’t always an affordable luxury you should be taking on.
> 
> but once again, no one wants to hear that and it’ll all get deleted as soon as possible


Please get off the high horse


----------



## GatorbaitTX

tcherjen said:


> It makes no sense for someone to come on this board and be rude to people directly impacted . I imagine a great many of us were surprised by the charges, large families especially. As far as Friday news drops, that was a doozy even by Disney standards.


People are douchebags when they aren't directly affected by it....as evident by this COVID and the use of masks. God Bless America, where freedom of speech is a double edge sword.


----------



## yulilin3

Alright,  let's please move on,  and stay on topic.


----------



## jade1

ipianomantanner said:


> yeah, so... once again... if 300 is bothering someone, that probably means their finances weren’t great to begin with.* So spending money on Disney is unwise...*



Seem pretty sure about that. I personally know folks that HAVE TO HAVE WDW AP to make their living.

Sorry yulilin3 just posted.


----------



## Anne Ritchey

DLM1980 said:


> Has anyone had payments restarted on their monthly plan?   I literally got a notification from Chase that my Disney Visa card was charged $158.13 for WDW AP Monthly Payments today.... that's roughly 3 months worth of payments for my pass, and the date for my payments to be processed is supposed to be on the 25th of each month.


Yes, different card but exact scenario--3 months of payments in one swoop. I didn't pay much attention to the due date as everything seems such a mess. Fortunately, I'm one of the lucky ones who has the funds atm.


----------



## sara_s

So to bring it back to topic - the rumblings are an email is going to go out with 4 different options...soon  . Do we know what said options will be, who it would affect (meaning paid in full vs. monthly), etc.? To my understanding, the only options presented so far are refund for remainder of the pass or extension (time of park closure plus the 1 extra month thingy).


----------



## jade1

sara_s said:


> So to bring it back to topic - the rumblings are an email is going to go out with 4 different options...soon  . Do we know what said options will be, who it would affect (meaning paid in full vs. monthly), etc.? To my understanding, the only options presented so far are refund for remainder of the pass or extension (time of park closure plus the 1 extra month thingy).




They should add #5 

If we took your money for the last 4 months we were closed, we will refund that asap AND give you an additional 4 months free on top of the other offers-if you stay.


----------



## sara_s

jade1 said:


> They should add #5
> 
> If we took your money for the last 4 months we were closed, we will refund that asap AND give you an additional 4 months free on top of the other offers-if you stay.


The one thing I'm praying they do is let us do it ourselves online....no matter what we choose. I don't want to wait 2 hours on hold to do something so simple like get a refund for example. Or better yet, give your chat CM's the power to do it in chat instead of having to call!

But it is Disney IT....


----------



## KristinU

sara_s said:


> The one thing I'm praying they do is let us do it ourselves online....no matter what we choose. I don't want to wait 2 hours on hold to do something so simple like get a refund for example. Or better yet, give your chat CM's the power to do it in chat instead of having to call!
> 
> But it is Disney IT....



Oh my gosh, totally this.   Or even by old fashioned snail mail would be fine by me!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I checked my credit card this morning after reports of the great 3 month payment caper, sure enough, there’s that big fat pending charge.
I’ve talked myself into keeping my pass after each one of these uh “mishaps” (they charged my card last month for a payment too, but refunded it in a few days. . .super itchy trigger finger on that payment button I guess)
anyone else kinda morbidly interested in what they can possibly do to us next?  An “accidental” 20% surcharge on purchases if you present an AP??
What happened to all those emails where I was called “precious”??


----------



## KristinU

KristinU said:


> I think it will come down to how profitable offering APs is to Disney.  Do they want to continue offering them?  Do we AP holders bring enough profit to make it worthwhile to keep us happy and want to return and renew?



Just quoting a post from my early-June self to say that I think we now have an idea of the answers to these questions.


----------



## twinklebug

I just need to know if Jambo will be open in December. IF yes, I'll keep my pass. If no, I'll ask for a half year refund because Kidani is booked for my week and I know they'll attempt to move me to SSR which is still open. No offense to SSR fans, I've stayed there and enjoyed it, but it is not on my list of places I will be happy at right now.

But Disney refuses to make any long term decisions here.


----------



## hertamaniac

For edification, I posted that when I spoke to AP services last week about our options as a fully paid AP, they told me there are 4 options and that an e-mail will be coming to us in early July. I cannot speak to other options, or lack thereof, for anyone else and their situation(s). So I won't speculate or offer conjecture.


----------



## dachsie

ipianomantanner said:


> Offering financial advice isn’t being rude. If 300 is a crushing blow to someone’s finances they shouldn’t be touching Disney. But to each their own. Good luck with that financial planning - and don’t worry, enough people will report for hurt feelings and it’ll be removed in no time.


Well, this post certainly was.  Sometimes it's best to keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## sara_s

hertamaniac said:


> For edification, I posted that when I spoke to AP services last week about our options as a fully paid AP, they told me there are 4 options and that an e-mail will be coming to us in early July. I cannot speak to other options, or lack thereof, for anyone else and their situation(s). So I won't speculate or offer conjecture.


Totally understand. I’m just curious what other options they had in mind for anyone other than the two we know about.


----------



## NoTime42

For what it’s worth via 3rd hand story....
On a Facebook group I follow, a few people posted how they were overcharged again, today.  1 guy said he was hit for $1100 yesterday and another $1100 today (his bank’s fraud dept contacted him about this 2nd charge.)
While most seem to have have received a credit today, there might be some more problems.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Surely some heads have to be rolling at Disney’s IT department. They can’t possibly say “it’s not us, it’s you again” every time there’s an IT mishap.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

SleeplessInTO said:


> Surely some heads have to be rolling at Disney’s IT department. They can’t possibly say “it’s not us, it’s you again” every time there’s an IT mishap.


I’m sure buried in the fine print of your AP agreement, upon activation of your pass, you give them authorization to charge whatever they want whenever they want as long as you understand it’s never their problem or fault.

Not that I am bitter of course.

every time I decide I’ll just roll with the punches on this AP, they make the punches harder.


----------



## yulilin3

got all 3 charges refunded


----------



## evilqueenmindy

yulilin3 said:


> got all 3 charges refunded


Whew!!  That’s great news


----------



## DLM1980

CHeck your accounts.  Some are saying charges happened again.  Others refunded. Myself the pending charge is gone but usually I see that happen just before it becomes a finalized posted charge


----------



## MeridaAnn

I've been relatively understanding about most of the confusion and delays from Disney through the last few months, but this charging glitch is completely unacceptable. I haven't been hit - I'm paid in full and the card I used to purchase had to be replaced earlier this year, so they don't even have a way to charge me - but I have two friends who did get charged, one of whom had her account go negative because of it. Hitting people with several months of payments without warning would be bad enough in any situation, but to do so after specifically saying they wouldn't be charging those accounts is even worse. So many people are going to be hit with overdraft fees or be unable to make other payments. It's horrifying and I'm furious at Disney for such an incredible error.

I'm also startled by how downplayed it's being reported in the news - "Oops, little glitch, they're working on fixing it." Are you kidding me? Think how other companies are expected to react when there is a potential data breach with credit card information - credit monitoring, intense investigations, huge settlements (I know that's not immediate, but still), etc. But Disney skips the middle man and fraudulently takes money from accounts themselves and it's just "whoops, sorry"? 

I have lost a huge amount of trust for Disney in this. A weak IT system for fastpasses is one thing, but to have so few protections on our finances that they can just accidentally take hundreds of dollars from people when they didn't intend to?! And apparently they didn't even stop it from happening again after the first round?! How can we trust them with any financial information in light of that?

Good luck to everyone trying to get the glitch charges fixed. I hope the corrections come quickly and that Disney bends over backwards to make amends for any financial issues they caused by this. I kinda doubt they will, but I hope they surprise me by doing the right thing.


----------



## yulilin3

MeridaAnn said:


> I've been relatively understanding about most of the confusion and delays from Disney through the last few months, but this charging glitch is completely unacceptable. I haven't been hit - I'm paid in full and the card I used to purchase had to be replaced earlier this year, so they don't even have a way to charge me - but I have two friends who did get charged, one of whom had her account go negative because of it. Hitting people with several months of payments without warning would be bad enough in any situation, but to do so after specifically saying they wouldn't be charging those accounts is even worse. So many people are going to be hit with overdraft fees or be unable to make other payments. It's horrifying and I'm furious at Disney for such an incredible error.
> 
> I'm also startled by how downplayed it's being reported in the news - "Oops, little glitch, they're working on fixing it." Are you kidding me? Think how other companies are expected to react when there is a potential data breach with credit card information - credit monitoring, intense investigations, huge settlements (I know that's not immediate, but still), etc. But Disney skips the middle man and fraudulently takes money from accounts themselves and it's just "whoops, sorry"?
> 
> I have lost a huge amount of trust for Disney in this. A weak IT system for fastpasses is one thing, but to have so few protections on our finances that they can just accidentally take hundreds of dollars from people when they didn't intend to?! And apparently they didn't even stop it from happening again after the first round?! How can we trust them with any financial information in light of that?
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying to get the glitch charges fixed. I hope the corrections come quickly and that Disney bends over backwards to make amends for any financial issues they caused by this. I kinda doubt they will, but I hope they surprise me by doing the right thing.


I agree with you and what's most worrying is that they did not even send a "I'm sorry" email. Usually when companies make mistakes at least they send some sort of email acknowledging the issue and apologizing for the mistake


----------



## hertamaniac

MeridaAnn said:


> I've been relatively understanding about most of the confusion and delays from Disney through the last few months, but this charging glitch is completely unacceptable. I haven't been hit - I'm paid in full and the card I used to purchase had to be replaced earlier this year, so they don't even have a way to charge me - but I have two friends who did get charged, one of whom had her account go negative because of it. Hitting people with several months of payments without warning would be bad enough in any situation, but to do so after specifically saying they wouldn't be charging those accounts is even worse. So many people are going to be hit with overdraft fees or be unable to make other payments. It's horrifying and I'm furious at Disney for such an incredible error.
> 
> I'm also startled by how downplayed it's being reported in the news - "Oops, little glitch, they're working on fixing it." Are you kidding me? Think how other companies are expected to react when there is a potential data breach with credit card information - credit monitoring, intense investigations, huge settlements (I know that's not immediate, but still), etc. But Disney skips the middle man and fraudulently takes money from accounts themselves and it's just "whoops, sorry"?
> 
> I have lost a huge amount of trust for Disney in this. A weak IT system for fastpasses is one thing, but to have so few protections on our finances that they can just accidentally take hundreds of dollars from people when they didn't intend to?! And apparently they didn't even stop it from happening again after the first round?! How can we trust them with any financial information in light of that?
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying to get the glitch charges fixed. I hope the corrections come quickly and that Disney bends over backwards to make amends for any financial issues they caused by this. I kinda doubt they will, but I hope they surprise me by doing the right thing.



I wouldn't be surprised if the glitch could have been by design.


----------



## kbelle8995

I have a feeling that Disney made this way too complicated from the jump.  I've had none of theses issues from my Universal pass.  So far my Disney ap has not extended it's expiration date even though I postponed it months ago.  I'm going in September (Hopefully) so I need to reserve my park days.  Disney is moving glacially slow on this.


----------



## osufeth24

kbelle8995 said:


> I have a feeling that Disney made this way too complicated from the jump.  I've had none of theses issues from my Universal pass.  So far my Disney ap has not extended it's expiration date even though I postponed it months ago.  I'm going in September (Hopefully) so I need to reserve my park days.  Disney is moving glacially slow on this.



right?  As far as Ap's, i feel Universal has handled it so much better.  I like they sent out an email saying, we already extended your pass, thank you for being an AP (even though it doesn't show the update in the app for some reason)

And yet with Disney, I was sweating  for my pass to be extended in time to make park reservations literally hours right before it opened


----------



## Runnsally

sara_s said:


> Totally understand. I’m just curious what other options they had in mind for anyone other than the two we know about.


4 options?...
1) AP remains active with extension for time the parks were closed plus one additional month added in October
2) refund for time park closed and AP remains active after opening if not yet expired (no additional month added in October) 
3) refund for all time remaining on AP once the parks were closed 
4) the mystery option?


----------



## JayMunOne

So the parks open in days.  I'm concerned if I don't have a resolution on my APs by the date they open, I will be foreclosed from doing anything at all.

So to those in the know--what do I need to do to receive a refund for all time remaining on my two fully paid Platinum Plus Annual Passes from the date of closure (March 16) to my expiration date (December 28)?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

JayMunOne said:


> So the parks open in days.  I'm concerned if I don't have a resolution on my APs by the date they open, I will be foreclosed from doing anything at all.
> 
> So to those in the know--what do I need to do to receive a refund for all time remaining on my two fully paid Platinum Plus Annual Passes from the date of closure (March 16) to my expiration date (December 28)?


The only thing I've seen, and which I did, was call and have them note on my account that I wanted a refund.

I've still not received this mysterious "4 Choice" early in July email that gives me further instructions.


----------



## JayMunOne

zebrastreyepz said:


> The only thing I've seen, and which I did, was call and have them note on my account that I wanted a refund.
> 
> I've still not received this mysterious "4 Choice" early in July email that gives me further instructions.


Nor have I.  No guidance emails from Disney on choices.  I want to cancel and I don't want the parks to open July 11 and then have Disney say "too bad, you should've cancelled before we re-opened."  I can't imagine Disney would do that, but I've been unpleasantly surprised with every step the company has taken regarding APs.


----------



## 1lilspark

I just want to know about what the super special AP magnet we are getting sent to us is.... $10 says it's just another generic orange mickey one


----------



## dlavender

I'm really peeved that they took over $500 from our account on accident and still haven't corrected the error. No timeline for a fix. Still haven't even gotten our refund for the March payment. 2 hours on the phone so far and no progress on anything. 

Is email the way to go? I really don't want to call again. This morning was a waste of time. 

Should I just go through my bank?


----------



## osufeth24

1lilspark said:


> I just want to know about what the super special AP magnet we are getting sent to us is.... $10 says it's just another generic orange mickey one



I was thinking it was going to be the orange bird magnet that was supposed to be given out during 2nd half of Flower and Garden


----------



## NoTime42

hertamaniac said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the glitch could have been by design.


Seems very possible.  In normal circumstances, if a payment failed to post 1 month, they might try to get (2) payments the following month..


----------



## Flamingeaux

What about the possibility that they make a better than usual discount on AP renewals?


----------



## hertamaniac

I wonder if a fully paid AP was near expiration when the parks closed and then after opening this/next week, they extend that time onto your AP (but are not eligible for the bonus month distributed in October)?


----------



## DisMommyTX

Is there going to be another set of AP previews for EP and HS on July 13/14? I thought I remembered this and have been stalking my email since I barely missed out on the 9/10 previews. Now I can't find anything about the second set if previews and am starting to doubt they ever existed.

Also, I have seen SO many people post that they are not going to make it to the AP previews, Even though they already have reservations. Any history of Disney allowing them to cancel an open up availability again? I can't believe we are here for a month and won't even get to visit all 4 parks.


----------



## NoTime42

DisMommyTX said:


> Is there going to be another set of AP previews for EP and HS on July 13/14? I thought I remembered this and have been stalking my email since I barely missed out on the 9/10 previews. Now I can't find anything about the second set if previews and am starting to doubt they ever existed.
> 
> Also, I have seen SO many people post that they are not going to make it to the AP previews, Even though they already have reservations. Any history of Disney allowing them to cancel an open up availability again? I can't believe we are here for a month and won't even get to visit all 4 parks.


I believe the 13/14th will only be CM previews.


----------



## yulilin3

DisMommyTX said:


> Is there going to be another set of AP previews for EP and HS on July 13/14? I thought I remembered this and have been stalking my email since I barely missed out on the 9/10 previews. Now I can't find anything about the second set if previews and am starting to doubt they ever existed.
> 
> Also, I have seen SO many people post that they are not going to make it to the AP previews, Even though they already have reservations. Any history of Disney allowing them to cancel an open up availability again? I can't believe we are here for a month and won't even get to visit all 4 parks.


No more previews


----------



## kbelle8995

osufeth24 said:


> I was thinking it was going to be the orange bird magnet that was supposed to be given out during 2nd half of Flower and Garden



Send that Orange bird magnet.  Send it now Disney.


----------



## emilymad

JayMunOne said:


> Nor have I.  No guidance emails from Disney on choices.  I want to cancel and I don't want the parks to open July 11 and then have Disney say "too bad, you should've cancelled before we re-opened."  I can't imagine Disney would do that, but I've been unpleasantly surprised with every step the company has taken regarding APs.



I have the same concern.  I sent Disney an email a few weeks ago saying I want to cancel and I would like a refund.  I haven't had any response.  Not even the canned email that information will be available in early July.  I am not sure what else to do at this point.


----------



## JayMunOne

emilymad said:


> I have the same concern.  I sent Disney an email a few weeks ago saying I want to cancel and I would like a refund.  I haven't had any response.  Not even the canned email that information will be available in early July.  I am not sure what else to do at this point.


Not a priority for them.  We aren't on board with their policy so why would they care to make it a convenient choice to cancel and get our money back?

With every WDW misstep, I'm moving further away from *ever* going back.  And that breaks my heart.


----------



## AmberMV

DisMommyTX said:


> Is there going to be another set of AP previews for EP and HS on July 13/14? I thought I remembered this and have been stalking my email since I barely missed out on the 9/10 previews. Now I can't find anything about the second set if previews and am starting to doubt they ever existed.
> 
> Also, I have seen SO many people post that they are not going to make it to the AP previews, Even though they already have reservations. Any history of Disney allowing them to cancel an open up availability again? I can't believe we are here for a month and won't even get to visit all 4 parks.


I did multiple accounts from FB pages of people who originally couldn't get a Preview date but got an email over the weekend letting them know they'd be signed up now (I'd assume automatically, and also assuming some APs called to let Disney know they couldn't make it).  So it appears some slots were reopened but not released to all APs and instead only some APs got added to the event.


----------



## hertamaniac

JayMunOne said:


> Not a priority for them.  We aren't on board with their policy so why would they care to make it a convenient choice to cancel and get our money back?
> 
> With every WDW misstep, I'm moving further away from *ever* going back.  And that breaks my heart.



See...that's it.  We are not in their highest profit margin as a local AP and I get the sense they are forcing us to choose exile.  It's a rather bold position to take.  But, we aren't travel agents or local vloggers with a vested interest to potentially "pump and dump" (been a part of that for years working for an S&P 500 company).  

So if they pull the shenanigans of the ball under shell trick once again, we're not only out, but now could be a megaphone to that end.


----------



## kmorlock

Our situation might be isolated but, aggravating just the same.  Tentatively planning for June 2021 on June UY DVC Points after canceling June 2020.  Fully paid AP, our of state.  AP originally expired 1/22/21, extended 5/19/21.  Asked for a refund but, it was extended for some reason.  Called 2 times, still no clear answers.  If we are getting a 30 day extension, it would cover the 2021 trip.  But, at this point the trip is beyond what MDE shows as expiration so, no reserving park time.


----------



## winthropf

kmorlock said:


> Our situation might be isolated but, aggravating just the same.  Tentatively planning for June 2021 on June UY DVC Points after canceling June 2020.  Fully paid AP, our of state.  AP originally expired 1/22/21, extended 5/19/21.  Asked for a refund but, it was extended for some reason.  Called 2 times, still no clear answers.  If we are getting a 30 day extension, it would cover the 2021 trip.  But, at this point the trip is beyond what MDE shows as expiration so, no reserving park time.



When I called for my cancellation/refund last week, I was told that it was noted on my AP account but they didn't know they would start processing the cancel/refund.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I agree with you and what's most worrying is that they did not even send a "I'm sorry" email. Usually when companies make mistakes at least they send some sort of email acknowledging the issue and apologizing for the mistake



Just got an "We're sorry" email lol


----------



## FinnFogg

Are most people calling to request the cancellation/refund (rather than waiting for the “mystery” email)?  We’ve been waiting, but with the opening fast approaching I’m starting to think that we should call.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Just got an "We're sorry" email lol


Me too


----------



## KristinU

FinnFogg said:


> Are most people calling to request the cancellation/refund (rather than waiting for the “mystery” email)?  We’ve been waiting, but with the opening fast approaching I’m starting to think that we should call.



I'm waiting for the "mystery email"  I just don't trust that the random person I might get through to after waiting on hold for 2 hours will have any clue.   I have pretty much zero faith in Disney right now.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I called a couple months ago. Waiting on email.


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> Me too
> View attachment 506836


"...confusion and frustration..."  seriously???  Those are words for maybe miscommunication about park hours or menu offerings,  not drawing payments that they weren't authorized to take.


----------



## yulilin3

KristinU said:


> "...confusion and frustration..."  seriously???  Those are words for maybe miscommunication about park hours or menu offerings,  not drawing payments that they weren't authorized to take.


Im convinced now Disney hates AP holders.  Not trying to be dramatic
Just one comparison with universal and this was pre covid.  I went to the park and my pass wasn't working for whatever reason.  I went to the outside guest relations window,  waited about 15 cause they only had 2 people working there.  When it was my turn they fixed my card,  gave me 3 Express passes and a $25 food voucher,  and i didn't even complain about the wait, they just apologized for the wait and gave it to me


----------



## kmorlock

yulilin3 said:


> Im convinced now Disney hates AP holders.  Not trying to be dramatic
> 
> I agree.  It feels like they want to intentionally mislead, confuse, and deflect us.


----------



## sara_s

osufeth24 said:


> Just got an "We're sorry" email lol


The most pathetic "sorry" email I've ever seen - how many days late?

ETA: I've considered writing an email to them saying that I feel like I'm intentionally being treated poorly in order to deter me from renewing my pass or returning to the parks, but the idea of doing it just to get smoke blown up my you-know-what (or even worse, ignored) is too exhausting to draft it.


----------



## dlavender

They have given up on AP holders.  I say this as their dismissive attitude about this ordeal has really ticked me off.  

“Call your bank” that’s what I finally got today.  Yeah, it’s my banks fault that you took $500 out....

“We processed the refund” for the March payment. I didn’t get it...”Check with  your bank”.  Oh,  I’m a moron and didn’t think to look there first.... 

I’m not expecting fast passes, we aren’t going back for at least a year. Just perhaps a more coordinated response and effective resolution.  I’ll just keep emailing I guess or see if I can dispute the March payment.  Probably past my limit on that.  

Or maybe I just keep wasting my time on the phone? Or I just eat it and hope tinker bell drops it off in my mail box one misty night...


----------



## emilymad

sara_s said:


> The most pathetic "sorry" email I've ever seen - how many days late?
> 
> ETA: I've considered writing an email to them saying that I feel like I'm intentionally being treated poorly in order to deter me from renewing my pass or returning to the parks, but the idea of doing it just to get smoke blown up my you-know-what (or even worse, ignored) is too exhausting to draft it.



I agree with you that I think this whole mess is somewhat intentional to deter people from renewing or going to the parks.  They have raised the prices is Disneyland for years trying the same thing.  Disney would love it if the AP base got so low that they could then reintroduce a "new" AP for more money and less benefits.  I think Disney is using the "new normal" to reset a lot of their policies.


----------



## twinklebug

Disney has broken the trust on too many levels here (across the board with all people) and it is time for them to pull one of their magic acts to appease the masses and make them fall back in love with the company, buying them more time.


----------



## kelpricer

I’m seeing a few posts that are saying Disney took money out this morning.....again. I feel horrible for everyone this is happening to


----------



## dachsie

dlavender said:


> They have given up on AP holders.  I say this as their dismissive attitude about this ordeal has really ticked me off.
> 
> “Call your bank” that’s what I finally got today.  Yeah, it’s my banks fault that you took $500 out....
> 
> “We processed the refund” for the March payment. I didn’t get it...”Check with  your bank”.  Oh,  I’m a moron and didn’t think to look there first....
> 
> I’m not expecting fast passes, we aren’t going back for at least a year. Just perhaps a more coordinated response and effective resolution.  I’ll just keep emailing I guess or see if I can dispute the March payment.  Probably past my limit on that.
> 
> Or maybe I just keep wasting my time on the phone? Or I just eat it and hope tinker bell drops it off in my mail box one misty night...


Since they were still open in March, I am not sure you can dispute it.  All you can do is try I guess


----------



## disneygrandma

I think pretty much all AP holders are very unhappy with Disney right now.  I've been posting for AP holders to email Disney about how they feel, and tell them what you would want.  I thought a pause or freeze on the AP's would be a good idea, and then when guests are ready to return to WDW, their AP's would start counting down again when they were scanned in to that 1st park.  An even easier option.... give everyone a new voucher to activate when you're ready to return.  

My emails had stated that I wasn't happy with their extension because it wouldn't cover our rescheduled family trip for June 2021, or the other rescheduled trip for Dec 2021.  I also told them that I didn't want a refund.  What I wanted was to be able to use our AP's on our 2 trips we planned to take in 2021.  Well, while they didn't agree to my suggestions for all AP holders, they did agree to extending our AP's out to cover our 2021 trips.  Very thankful for that.  When I told the CM that so many AP holders were unhappy about what was happening with their AP's, the CM said to tell them to email Disney and they would see how they could help them on an individual basis.  So please, put it all down in writing as to how you feel and what you want.  The email address is:

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

Oh, also wanted to add that I received an email from them confirming what our phone conversation had been.


----------



## WRLeGrand

Is the offered refund on AP continual until your expiration, or is it a use it and lose it type situation?

To clarify, we have a Park Reservation for next week which we are debating on using. Our AP expires in November (thanks to the extension). If we went to the park one day, would that automatically kick out opportunity for requesting a refund? Just trying to decide what our family should do!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hertamaniac

FinnFogg said:


> Are most people calling to request the cancellation/refund (rather than waiting for the “mystery” email)?  We’ve been waiting, but with the opening fast approaching I’m starting to think that we should call.



I decided to follow-up with an e-mail this AM outlining our decision for a full AP refund.  In that regard, it is now documented and since I got an immediate canned and generic response, it shows my e-mail was sent successfully.

Nothing like taking it right up to edge to hold our monies.


----------



## MeridaAnn

The parks open in 4 days and we still haven't been formally asked about what options we want. That's not enough time. Even if they sent us our choices a minute from now, that's not time for us to make our selections and get them processed. Disney needs to make an announcement. They need to acknowledge that we exist and that we're in the dark. They told us we would get to choose before the parks opened and I just don't see any way for that to happen at this point, so they just need to SAY that and let us know that there will be a new deadline and which actions (making park reservations, going to the preview days, entering the park, etc.), if any, will restrict what choices we'll be able to make. And they need to tell us what those choices will be, even if they don't have the infrastructure ready yet to actually process our choices!

It's just frustrating. I've never thought that APs entitled us to the world by any means, but it's a program that's mutually beneficial to both passholders and to Disney (obviously they wouldn't offer it if it didn't still give them a profit) and they're instead just ignoring us completely, like they gave us the APs as a gift instead of it being a fair deal that they need to treat at least as well as any other customers. Taking several days to even (barely) apologize for a *really big deal* financial mistake on their end - so not okay! 

They've just been handling everything so poorly with the APs. My opinion of the company is really dropping rapidly, which is so frustrating because I love the parks so much.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneygrandma said:


> I think pretty much all AP holders are very unhappy with Disney right now.


I don't think so.  The DIS is a very small part of the whole AP ecosystem.  And even here on the DIS  there are plenty that aren't unhappy.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

OKW Lover said:


> I don't think so.  The DIS is a very small part of the whole AP ecosystem.  And even here on the DIS  there are plenty that aren't unhappy.


Anyone who got charged for 4 months of charges right before a holiday weekend with no warning is going to be unhappy. Even if they weren't before, they would be after that.

I'm unhappy. Right before SW:GE opened, they jacked up the price of renewal and APs by something around 20% I think it was. They figured that anyone who wanted to use AP as a way to preview was going to pay for the experience one way or another. 

My AP renewed on June 12th and I got bit by that increase even though I had no intention of attending the preview. And against my better judgement, I paid the over $1000 for a renewal.

Now, a year later, and this mess in, they wanted me to pay for my renewal in order to receive extension benefits. I should get whether I renew or not and I haven't. That is not a good way to treat people.


----------



## PrincessV

What a mess.

I've been lucky so far - no charges for me yet.

Honestly, I've only ever viewed my almost-30 years of AP as dollars and cents: I get an AP because I visit often enough that it's more cost effective than tickets. Any discounts, offers, etc. are nice bonuses, but have nothing to do with my decision to get an AP. And I've never viewed the AP program as any kind of loyalty program, unlike the old Magic Kingdom Club, which was a real loyalty program apart from APs. So I'm neither happy nor unhappy: an AP still seems to make the most financial sense for me, so I'm good for now.

That said, I _completely _understand why so many feel otherwise. Disney really marketed APs as a loyalty program and now it's biting them in the rear. I've had weird issues with monthly payments for other parks' APs in the past, so this one isn't a big shock to me, but the difference is the COST of this mistake, simply because WDW APs are a lot more expensive than others. The radio silence from WDW on APs while every other thing rolls out and parks are about to reopen is just really bad PR. Even though I'm not personally impacted by most of this, I get it and feel for the many who are impacted.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

PrincessV said:


> What a mess.
> 
> I've been lucky so far - no charges for me yet.
> 
> Honestly, I've only ever viewed my almost-30 years of AP as dollars and cents: I get an AP because I visit often enough that it's more cost effective than tickets. Any discounts, offers, etc. are nice bonuses, but have nothing to do with my decision to get an AP. And I've never viewed the AP program as any kind of loyalty program, unlike the old Magic Kingdom Club, which was a real loyalty program apart from APs. So I'm neither happy nor unhappy: an AP still seems to make the most financial sense for me, so I'm good for now.
> 
> That said, I _completely _understand why so many feel otherwise. Disney really marketed APs as a loyalty program and now it's biting them in the rear. I've had weird issues with monthly payments for other parks' APs in the past, so this one isn't a big shock to me, but the difference is the COST of this mistake, simply because WDW APs are a lot more expensive than others. The radio silence from WDW on Aps while every other ting rolls out and parks are about to reopen is just really bad PR. Even though I'm not personally impacted by most of this, I get it and feel for the many who are impacted.


An AP still makes financial sense for my goals if I were going to continue to go to Disney twice a year and things were as before.

But I'm not paying the same price for half the vacation. 

I don't see how we can say that a day ticket preCOVID has the the same value now. We are paying the same for much, much less.


----------



## dlavender

dachsie said:


> Since they were still open in March, I am not sure you can dispute it.  All you can do is try I guess



They stated they were refunding the March payment, since you pay for the month ahead.  For example the March 15 payment gets you in from March 16-April 15. Since they were closed then, yes, I could dispute it, especially since they are the ones who stated they would automatically refund those payments I believe....


----------



## lorenae

zebrastreyepz said:


> An AP still makes financial sense for my goals if I were going to continue to go to Disney twice a year and things were as before.
> 
> But I'm not paying the same price for half the vacation.
> 
> I don't see how we can say that a day ticket preCOVID has the the same value now. We are paying the same for much, much less.



My AP started 12/4/19. I went one night (two days) at that time.
I went in January for 5 days.   I was booked in March and the park was closed by my date.    I was booked in May, and the park was still closed.  I had to cancel the August trip for myself and my grandsons due to restrictions (no way the one child would wear a mask with his autism).  

So, I have gone 7 days with my AP.   MDE still shows the expiration date as 12/4/20.  

I realize that they should/will be open in August but without the full park experience, even IF the 6 year old could wear a mask, it would be a very expensive visit for what we'd be able to do with the restrictions since the kids need tickets. 

I feel ripped off, since the park has been closed longer than open during my AP time so far.


----------



## dlavender

I realize they are in a tough spot. But as Rhino pointed out, they are a corp. Everyone is in a tough spot. For them to leave AP's in limbo for this long is just wrong. It's showing where we are on their list of priorities. It's a "we'll get to it when we can" scenario. They aren't going to get a pass on this from me. I'll let them know my frustrations one more time, get my generic "we always try our best" email, and just move on from it, knowing this was our last AP.


----------



## disneygrandma

There are a lot of AP holders that are talking refunds on here because they are unhappy about not being able to use their AP's on rescheduled trips.  Others want refunds because they can't go or don't want to go to the parks for a while due to the Corona virus.  Others are unhappy about the loss of benefits, mainly no park hopping.  Many local AP holders are unhappy because they can only schedule 3 park reservations at a time, and the week-end availability calendars fill up quickly.  Those AP holders that have resort stays but want to go on day trips are unhappy because they can only schedule park reservations for one or the other, but not both.   Other AP holders are unhappy about having to pay full price for renewals when Disney is not offering all of the AP features.  I would say that takes in quite a few unhappy AP holder groups.

If you're local, or even if you're out of state but can go to WDW frequently, then yes, you are getting your money's worth compared to one trip tickets prices.  But still, when the parks open, you will be getting less for your money than before.  Disney says that AP holders are their most loyal customers, but right now they're not really acting like it.  If you had multi-day date based tickets for one single trip, then those are being extended out until Sept 26, 2021.  That's a long time for those ticket holders to decide when they would feel comfortable going again.  But AP's were only given the 4 mo extension for the time the park was closed, which was only right, plus another one month extension that won't be added until October.  One month extension to make up for all that the AP holder has lost doesn't seem like much.  But as so many on here have complained, Disney isn't even communicating with the AP holders right now to let them know what their options will be, and how that will be handled.  4 days before the parks open, and still nothing.  But the one trip ticket holders found out how long ago that their tickets were extended until Sept 26, 2021?  Plus they still have the options of full refunds, or keep the tickets and use the value on a later trip after Sept 26, 2021.  So yes, I still say that there are a lot of unhappy AP holders


----------



## JayMunOne

Someone from Disney just called me and said they have to get back to me.  I explained the issue regarding the APs and the four possible options and that I want a full refund of the remaining time on my pass (about 288 days).  They said they are going to call me back.  We'll see what happens here.


----------



## kbelle8995

Trying to get on the phone with Disney to get my postponed pass updated. And every time it's a two hour wait.  They still haven't fixed it.  They stated they are doing this in batches.  I say bull


----------



## itstrue56

Got through on the AP line just now. Still no information available on how to cancel the AP. Starting to think they are just stringing us all along.


----------



## JayMunOne

itstrue56 said:


> Got through on the AP line just now. Still no information available on how to cancel the AP. Starting to think they are just stringing us all along.


After two hours of waiting, they gave you no info at all?


----------



## dlavender

Like I expected,


"Thank you for your patience as we looked into your request regarding your Annual Pass.

I appreciate you allowing us the opportunity to research your inquiry. In order to provide you with the best service related to the previous refund from April, we have forwarded your message to a team within our company dedicated to helping our valuable Passholders, such as yourself. They will be contacting you soon.

Also, I apologize that you were incorrectly charged for your Annual Passes. Please know, your charges are currently on high priority to be refunded and we are working diligently to get these charges reversed for you and your family. We apologize for the inconvenience and disappointment this has caused. We appreciate your patience as we process these refunds for all of our valued Annual Passholders who have been incorrectly charged for their passes.

 thank you again and I wish you a wonderful rest of your day. "

I'm sure they will look into it, and will contact me "soon". Such great customer service. lol

At least its high priority! /s


----------



## zebrastreyepz

They are saying all the right things and it's all meaningless. High priority my Aunt Fanny. The NBA and MLS was their "high priority" because right now THAT is where the money is.


----------



## JayMunOne

dlavender said:


> Like I expected,
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your patience as we looked into your request regarding your Annual Pass.
> 
> I appreciate you allowing us the opportunity to research your inquiry. In order to provide you with the best service related to the previous refund from April, we have forwarded your message to a team within our company dedicated to helping our valuable Passholders, such as yourself. They will be contacting you soon.
> 
> Also, I apologize that you were incorrectly charged for your Annual Passes. Please know, your charges are currently on high priority to be refunded and we are working diligently to get these charges reversed for you and your family. We apologize for the inconvenience and disappointment this has caused. We appreciate your patience as we process these refunds for all of our valued Annual Passholders who have been incorrectly charged for their passes.
> 
> thank you again and I wish you a wonderful rest of your day. "
> 
> I'm sure they will look into it, and will contact me "soon". Such great customer service. lol
> 
> At least its high priority! /s


*Maria Kendricks* (Disney)
Jul 7, 2020, 1:46 PM EDT
Dear Joshua,

Thank you for your patience as we looked into your request regarding your Annual Pass.

I appreciate you allowing us the opportunity to research your inquiry. In order to provide you with the best service related to your specific situation, we have forwarded your message to a team within our company dedicated to helping our valuable Passholders, such as yourself. They will be contacting you directly. Due to the higher than normal amount of inquiries, I cannot provide a specific time frame on when may expect to be contacted.

Joshua, thank you again and I wish you a wonderful rest of your day.

Warmest regards,

Maria Kendricks
Walt Disney World Resort
Guest Experience Services


----------



## zebrastreyepz

JayMunOne said:


> *Maria Kendricks* (Disney)
> Jul 7, 2020, 1:46 PM EDT
> Dear Joshua,
> 
> Thank you for your patience as we looked into your request regarding your Annual Pass.
> 
> I appreciate you allowing us the opportunity to research your inquiry. In order to provide you with the best service related to your specific situation, we have forwarded your message to a team within our company dedicated to helping our valuable Passholders, such as yourself. They will be contacting you directly. Due to the higher than normal amount of inquiries, I cannot provide a specific time frame on when may expect to be contacted.
> 
> Joshua, thank you again and I wish you a wonderful rest of your day.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> 
> Maria Kendricks
> Walt Disney World Resort
> Guest Experience Services


I would like to know who this mysterious entity is that they keep forwarding all of our concerns to and just go direct.


----------



## JayMunOne

zebrastreyepz said:


> I would like to know who this mysterious entity is that they keep forwarding all of our concerns to and just go direct.


Exactly. Better chance of getting a response from the animatronic Calvin Coolidge in Liberty Square


----------



## emilymad

JayMunOne said:


> *Maria Kendricks* (Disney)
> Jul 7, 2020, 1:46 PM EDT
> Dear Joshua,
> 
> Thank you for your patience as we looked into your request regarding your Annual Pass.
> 
> I appreciate you allowing us the opportunity to research your inquiry. In order to provide you with the best service related to your specific situation, we have forwarded your message to a team within our company dedicated to helping our valuable Passholders, such as yourself. They will be contacting you directly. Due to the higher than normal amount of inquiries, I cannot provide a specific time frame on when may expect to be contacted.
> 
> Joshua, thank you again and I wish you a wonderful rest of your day.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> 
> Maria Kendricks
> Walt Disney World Resort
> Guest Experience Services



At least you got the generic response.  Two emails later and not even this much.  What email address did you use?


----------



## JayMunOne

emilymad said:


> At least you got the generic response.  Two emails later and not even this much.  What email address did you use?


guest.mail@wdw.disneyonline.com
and
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## maccagerl

WRLeGrand said:


> Is the offered refund on AP continual until your expiration, or is it a use it and lose it type situation?
> 
> To clarify, we have a Park Reservation for next week which we are debating on using. Our AP expires in November (thanks to the extension). If we went to the park one day, would that automatically kick out opportunity for requesting a refund? Just trying to decide what our family should do!
> Thanks in advance!



The short answer is Who Knows? 
But I’m sure you will get lots of opinions on it!!


----------



## dlavender

JayMunOne said:


> *Maria Kendricks* (Disney)
> Jul 7, 2020, 1:46 PM EDT
> Dear Joshua,
> 
> Thank you for your patience as we looked into your request regarding your Annual Pass.
> 
> I appreciate you allowing us the opportunity to research your inquiry. In order to provide you with the best service related to your specific situation, we have forwarded your message to a team within our company dedicated to helping our valuable Passholders, such as yourself. They will be contacting you directly. Due to the higher than normal amount of inquiries, I cannot provide a specific time frame on when may expect to be contacted.
> 
> Joshua, thank you again and I wish you a wonderful rest of your day.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> 
> Maria Kendricks
> Walt Disney World Resort
> Guest Experience Services



Is Maria really Lindsay? What are they trying to pull here?!  I thought I was special, lol........

*Lindsay Hawkins* (Disney)
Jul 7, 2020, 1:46 PM EDT


Lindsay Hawkins
Walt Disney World Resort
Guest Experience Services


----------



## hertamaniac

This situation about them calling back is the same record playing again from months ago.  I was told they would call me when there were (2) two options.  Now there are more options including a full refund, but was told I didn't have to make a decision until this nebulous e-mail in early July is to come.  So I wanted to be more preemptive and sent my e-mail to them this AM outlining my request.

I have to think this is "he went that way" with fingers pointing in opposite direction is happening.

The other scenario is that they are waiting until the parks open to the public and/or APs (yes, targeted for July 11th). And if that date slips, then the refund amounts/extensions change.


----------



## dlavender

hertamaniac said:


> This situation about them calling back is the same record playing again from months ago.  I was told they would call me when there were (2) two options.  Now there are more options including a full refund, but was told I didn't have to make a decision until this nebulous e-mail in early July is to come.  So I wanted to be more preemptive and sent my e-mail to them this AM outlining my request.
> 
> I have to think this is "he went that way" with fingers pointing in opposite direction is happening.
> 
> The other scenario is that they are waiting until the parks open to the public and/or APs (yes, targeted for July 11th). And if that date slips, then the refund amounts/extensions change.



Maybe. I don't think there is anything that can stop them from reopening, unless today somehow was a disaster. Which we would know by now. 

Are they just trying to wear people down? Play the percentages, hope that a larger portion just let the passes extend since they don't have time to deal with it, and then just work on the few that are more vocal about it? Or is it that AP issues are so far down on their list right now?


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> Maybe. I don't think there is anything that can stop them from reopening, unless today somehow was a disaster. Which we would know by now.
> 
> Are they just trying to wear people down? Play the percentages, hope that a larger portion just let the passes extend since they don't have time to deal with it, and then just work on the few that are more vocal about it? Or is it that AP issues are so far down on their list right now?



They have become deflection masters.  Deflect enough and you'll certainly not get anymore APs requesting full refunds.


----------



## dlavender

hertamaniac said:


> They have become deflection masters.  Deflect enough and you'll certainly not get anymore APs requesting full refunds.



Like they can coax them into just scanning that band to get in, giving up their refund.......

Which does seem unlikely now with how fast the preview sold out and how hard it is to reserve days. I guess just trying to get them to stop caring and move on. 

I'm not, lol.


----------



## maccagerl

ipianomantanner said:


> If you don’t have an extra 300 dollars... why are you buying something like Disney passes?



Not that it’s any of your business, but  I am giving you the benefit of the doubt that you may not have heard about the worldwide Covid pandemic that has left a lot of people out of work .
Getting hit with 4 months of payments taken out of your checking account for each pass in your family all at once with no  warning 
can easily mess up your finances.


----------



## dlavender

maccagerl said:


> Not that it’s any of your business, but  I am giving you the benefit of the doubt that you may not have heard about the worldwide Covid pandemic that has left a lot of people out of work .
> Getting hit with 4 months of payments taken out of your checking account for each pass in your family all at once with no  warning
> can easily mess up your finances.



I wish mine was only $300.  

I mean, we have enough where even the $500 that they took doesn't hurt us. But there was a time in my life years ago where that would have wrecked me. It's no one's business though..

People have a right to be upset when someone takes money out of their account unauthorized and with no warning. 

What is this Covid you speak of, lol.........


----------



## hertamaniac

I got through to the overflow portion of the ViPassholder line just now.  Here's what I was told and documented.

It was interesting that when I explained our situation, I was greeted with "What are you looking for?". To which I responded, "What are options are available to me?". 

Phone CM confirmed after putting me on hold and checking with another CM that, yes, they are expecting this AP e-mail to be sent within days. I reiterated that the parks open on July 11th and that we should get that e-mail prior to then. If we/I do not get that e-mail by the 11th, then guess what? Call back the ViPassholder line to see if they can review the options/choices at that time.


----------



## dlavender

hertamaniac said:


> I got through to the overflow portion of the ViPassholder line just now.  Here's what I was told and documented.
> 
> It was interesting that when I explained our situation, I was greeted with "What are you looking for?". To which I responded, "What are options are available to me?".
> 
> Phone CM confirmed after putting me on hold and checking with another CM that, yes, they are expecting this AP e-mail to be sent within days. I reiterated that the parks open on July 11th and that we should get that e-mail prior to then. If we/I do not get that e-mail by the 11th, then guess what? Call back the ViPassholder line to see if they can review the options/choices at that time.



It’s the Wild West.  Like make a deal time I guess..


----------



## dachsie

lorenae said:


> My AP started 12/4/19. I went one night (two days) at that time.
> I went in January for 5 days.   I was booked in March and the park was closed by my date.    I was booked in May, and the park was still closed.  I had to cancel the August trip for myself and my grandsons due to restrictions (no way the one child would wear a mask with his autism).
> 
> So, I have gone 7 days with my AP.   MDE still shows the expiration date as 12/4/20.
> 
> I realize that they should/will be open in August but without the full park experience, even IF the 6 year old could wear a mask, it would be a very expensive visit for what we'd be able to do with the restrictions since the kids need tickets.
> 
> I feel ripped off, since the park has been closed longer than open during my AP time so far.


Cant you ask for refund of the remainder?


----------



## disneypharm

For those who want cancellation or pause, here is Disney's response to my request:  
"As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of your passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period, or the number of days until your Pass expired if it expired during the closure period. At this time, we have not been advised as to the time-frame in which the refunds will be processed.
If you have already requested the partial refund for your Annual Passes, your request will be processed. We do not have a current time frame as to when it will be completed. *There is not currently an option to pause the Annual Passes at this time.* We do apologize for any inconvenience. "


----------



## ShadowRegent

disneypharm said:


> For those who want cancellation or pause, here is Disney's response to my request:
> "As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of your passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period, or the number of days until your Pass expired if it expired during the closure period. At this time, we have not been advised as to the time-frame in which the refunds will be processed.
> If you have already requested the partial refund for your Annual Passes, your request will be processed. We do not have a current time frame as to when it will be completed. *There is not currently an option to pause the Annual Passes at this time.* We do apologize for any inconvenience. "



It's unacceptable to have no estimated time frame for refunds and such unclear communication about options for passholders.  They've literally had months to figure this out and it still feels like it's day 1 of the closure.


----------



## FinnFogg

disneypharm said:


> For those who want cancellation or pause, here is Disney's response to my request:
> "As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of your passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period, or the number of days until your Pass expired if it expired during the closure period. At this time, we have not been advised as to the time-frame in which the refunds will be processed.
> If you have already requested the partial refund for your Annual Passes, your request will be processed. We do not have a current time frame as to when it will be completed. *There is not currently an option to pause the Annual Passes at this time.* We do apologize for any inconvenience. "


Are they now saying that the refund is only for the park closure time and not the balance of time left on the pass?


----------



## disneypharm

FinnFogg said:


> Are they now saying that the refund is only for the park closure time and not the balance of time left on the pass?


No, they are just saying that the option to pause is not available yet!   I think this is just another standard response from Disney.  I think nobody knows if a full cancellation is available or not!!


----------



## hertamaniac

From the Annual Pass website (I underlined the option/bold to cancel).  They then state a policy adjustment that appears to take away that option.

If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:

You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to *cancel* their annual pass and receive a partial refund.

Other Policy Updates and Refunds

During the unprecedented closure period, *we introduced policy adjustment options* to help you manage your annual pass. Explore details below.

If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:

All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.

As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## jade1

hertamaniac said:


> From the Annual Pass website (I underlined the option/bold to cancel).  They then state a policy adjustment that appears to take away that option.
> 
> If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to *cancel* their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
> 
> Other Policy Updates and Refunds
> 
> During the unprecedented closure period, *we introduced policy adjustment options* to help you manage your annual pass. Explore details below.
> 
> If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:
> 
> All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.
> 
> As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I canceled my February trip today. I just can't with them anymore. They have a closing date, they have an opening date. This is all just trying not to bleed more money at this point. And passholder refunds are going to cost them.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

hertamaniac said:


> If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:
> 
> *All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.*



Snipped this post.

I just checked again. My pass expired on June 12th, 2020. There is no extension on there. Which is fine because I asked for a refund, but I'm also not seeing a refund. It should be one or the other upon reopening.


----------



## hertamaniac

zebrastreyepz said:


> Snipped this post.
> 
> I just checked again. My pass expired on June 12th, 2020. There is no extension on there. Which is fine because I asked for a refund, but I'm also not seeing a refund. It should be one or the other upon reopening.



Well, I used the snipping tool and will post here as a potential audit trail (for anyone else).  You'll notice this is under one web page and is continuous.


----------



## Rcdisnewbie

_It‘s so frustrating to see this many loyal pass holders that love Disney being treated like this. I  spent 6 hours on hold Friday, Yesterday, and then again today on hold trying to talk to monthly payment plan billing and ticketing as they point fingers At each other for our situation. We don‘t fit into the “Paid in Full” category or the “Monthly Payment Plan” category and guest services won’t think outside the box of those limited options.....We purchased our APs in Sept. 2019 but did not activate until last week of November. That means we have paid for 2/3 of our APs at this point but have only been able to use 1/3 of the days. So, they say that if we elect to cancel we will basically lose that other 1/3 of the year’s access/payments.

Essentially, they are making it clear that we will lose money unless we keep our passes, while good customer service would be saying, ”It is unfortunate that you only had access for 120 days of your AP before we had to close the parks, so if you feel it’s best for your family to cancel your AP now, we will refund you what you paid PRIOR to activating so that you only pay us for the days you pass was active”. _

At one point I was naive and thought they might say something like that and begin taking care of guests with the customer service Disney has been known for, but at this point every cast member sounds beat down, tired, and like they really just want to get you off the phone with them or pass you to someone else.


----------



## itstrue56

JayMunOne said:


> After two hours of waiting, they gave you no info at all?



I waited 35 minutes. And there was no information available from the CM. They are still waiting guidance on how to cancel existing annual passes that have been paid in full. They are aware the website says “early July.”


----------



## disneypharm

hertamaniac said:


> From the Annual Pass website (I underlined the option/bold to cancel).  They then state a policy adjustment that appears to take away that option.
> 
> If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
> *Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a *partial refund.



I actually called them right after the above information came out.  I told the CM that I will like to cancel our APs, and he initially said that we can't do it.  I told him about the above section and after he put me on hold and talked to his manager, he came back to tell me that this information is also confusing to CMs and more will come out in July!!  So even CMs can't figure out these options!


----------



## hertamaniac

disneypharm said:


> I actually called them right after the above information came out.  I told the CM that I will like to cancel our APs, and he initially said that we can't do it.  I told him about the above section and after he put me on hold and talked to his manager, he came back to tell me that this information is also confusing to CMs and more will come out in July!!  So even CMs can't figure out these options!



I had heard that once you chose the partial refund option months ago (when there was only 2 options/choices) that you couldn't change it. That is what I read online and was never confirmed from Disney. They added additional options/choices afterwards so how can they expect me/us to be omniscient about a future choice when it wasn't know to me/us at that time months earlier?

I just can't see how this isn't an alignment to what I said previously. They will take it right up to the very edge of the opening this Saturday with sparse/no information. Once the e-mail/statement is released, it will be a mad dash with a very small window for me/us to execute a refund. Yeah....it's hogwash!


----------



## kelpricer

There seems to be a growing number of people claiming that if you cancel your paid in full pass they are deducting the days you used the pass from the refund. That can’t be right, it makes NO sense to me at all. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## JayMunOne

They've already publicized an option for passholders who have paid in full to cancel the pass and receive a partial refund. They can't retract from that, unless they want a class action lawsuit.

Disney has done an awful job of handling this. Had they just frozen everyone's expiration dates on their passes throughout the park reservation period, no one would be complaining. Disney Parks are wonderful but their management is the worst of the worst and this will come back to hurt them financially and publicly. I'm disgusted with every single decision management has made since March 16, and not just with respect to loyal annual passholders. #SaveSplashMountain


----------



## hertamaniac

At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they go down the potential class action lawsuit avenue.  They would merely hold onto our monies even longer until a resolution.  And I'm not convinced that even if penalties were levied that they wouldn't come out ahead.  

A bigger question I have is what is to stop them from making a policy updates/change which the above statement appears to do?


----------



## hertamaniac

kelpricer said:


> There seems to be a growing number of people claiming that if you cancel your paid in full pass they are deducting the days you used the pass from the refund. That can’t be right, it makes NO sense to me at all. Has anyone heard this?



It does make sense to me.  Take the number of days your pass could have been used up until March 16th and deduct it from your expiration date to get a total number of days remaining.  I think that's fair.


----------



## dlavender

hertamaniac said:


> At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they go down the potential class action lawsuit avenue.  They would merely hold onto our monies even longer until a resolution.  And I'm not convinced that even if penalties were levied that they wouldn't come out ahead.
> 
> A bigger question I have is what is to stop them from making a policy updates/change which the above statement appears to do?



They win everything, and who has the time to fight? 

I'm sure there is language in there about whatever they need to be in there to cover them from anything. 

They just don't care, that's the long and the short of it. 

They've got us trained to take magnets as a token as their appreciation, for pete's sake.


----------



## JayMunOne

dlavender said:


> They win everything, and who has the time to fight?
> 
> I'm sure there is language in there about whatever they need to be in there to cover them from anything.
> 
> They just don't care, that's the long and the short of it.
> 
> They've got us trained to take magnets as a token as their appreciation, for pete's sake.


I don't agree.

I'm an attorney, and while I'm not a contracts attorney, I do negotiate terms and conditions from time to time.

Without getting into the technical weeds of the matter, the terms and conditions do account for park closures.  I suppose, technically, if they wanted to push the issue, they could argue that extending the passes by the amount of time Disney Parks were closed (minus any days expired for those whose APs expired during the closure) resolves the issue of the 117 day closure.  I think if they chose not to do this, they would lose in litigation and be pummeled in the media.

The real crux of the issue now is to determine whether their terms and conditions covers them for the park reservation period, which starts July 11 with no end date in sight.  Our argument is that we are unable to enjoy the benefit of the bargain, which is to access any park we desire, at any time, along with a wealth of Disney "benefits" that come with it (photopass, free parking, discount on food and merchandise, etc). Their argument is that the terms and conditions do not guarantee park entry.

There are multiple claims to be made here, and while I don't need to get into all of them, here is where I think they lose.  They are treating resort guests differently than annual passholders.  For resort guests, it's "up to" 14 days that may be reserved.  For annual passholders, it's 3 days.  If they were treating everyone the same, Disney would have a stronger argument for the "no guarantee", using COVID-19 and state restrictions as an argument.  However, that's not what is happening here.  Disney is simply restricting annual passholders of the same benefits and guarantees they are granting resort guests.  That, to me, represents a material change of the terms and conditions of the annual pass agreement.

I do sincerely hope Disney Legal (a place I would love to work someday) is advising their client to change course before July 11, and in the least, offer a full prorated refund.

My 2 cents.


----------



## yulilin3

dlavender said:


> They win everything, and who has the time to fight?
> 
> I'm sure there is language in there about whatever they need to be in there to cover them from anything.
> 
> They just don't care, that's the long and the short of it.
> 
> *They've got us trained to take magnets as a token as their appreciation, for pete's sake.*


exactly. I remember the days when we actually got great perks for being an AP.
 A conversation with VP of parades and spectaculars Steve Davison where he talked about creating Wishes and then watching Wishes with him
Conversation with Joe Rhode about the creation of AK
Behind the scenes look at the Gorilla houses behind Conservation Station with talk about how they care for them
Meet and greet and conversation with Gonzo and pupeteer  David Charles Goelz after watching Muppets Most Wanted backstage at DHS
AP night at AK where I met Mowgli and rode EE 7 times in a row (do not recommend it)
Many first screenings of movies
and many many more, it all started to go down with the advent of D23.
The only reason I still keep my ap is that for me it makes financial sense as in I still get a lot of use out of it since I can visit so often.


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> exactly. I remember the days when we actually got great perks for being an AP.
> A conversation with VP of parades and spectaculars Steve Davison where he talked about creating Wishes and then watching Wishes with him
> Conversation with Joe Rhode about the creation of AK
> Behind the scenes look at the Gorilla houses behind Conservation Station with talk about how they care for them
> Meet and greet and conversation with Gonzo and pupeteer  David Charles Goelz after watching Muppets Most Wanted backstage at DHS
> AP night at AK where I met Mowgli and rode EE 7 times in a row (do not recommend it)
> Many first screenings of movies
> and many many more, it all started to go down with the advent of D23.
> The only reason I still keep my ap is that for me it makes financial sense as in I still get a lot of use out of it since I can visit so often.



I do hope you get to go back soon.


----------



## Crazyhorse

*For resort guests, it's "up to" 14 days that may be reserved. For annual passholders, it's 3 days. *
Not to pick nits but keep in mind that if an AP holder had a confirmed reservation prior to closure, they were able to book park days for length of stay....they weren't limited to 3 days.  
I do like your train of thought.  Thank you!


----------



## dlavender

JayMunOne said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> I'm an attorney, and while I'm not a contracts attorney, I do negotiate terms and conditions from time to time.
> 
> Without getting into the technical weeds of the matter, the terms and conditions do account for park closures.  I suppose, technically, if they wanted to push the issue, they could argue that extending the passes by the amount of time Disney Parks were closed (minus any days expired for those whose APs expired during the closure) resolves the issue of the 117 day closure.  I think if they chose not to do this, they would lose in litigation and be pummeled in the media.
> 
> The real crux of the issue now is to determine whether their terms and conditions covers them for the park reservation period, which starts July 11 with no end date in sight.  Our argument is that we are unable to enjoy the benefit of the bargain, which is to access any park we desire, at any time, along with a wealth of Disney "benefits" that come with it (photopass, free parking, discount on food and merchandise, etc). Their argument is that the terms and conditions do not guarantee park entry.
> 
> There are multiple claims to be made here, and while I don't need to get into all of them, here is where I think they lose.  They are treating resort guests differently than annual passholders.  For resort guests, it's "up to" 14 days that may be reserved.  For annual passholders, it's 3 days.  If they were treating everyone the same, Disney would have a stronger argument for the "no guarantee", using COVID-19 and state restrictions as an argument.  However, that's not what is happening here.  Disney is simply restricting annual passholders of the same benefits and guarantees they are granting resort guests.  That, to me, represents a material change of the terms and conditions of the annual pass agreement.
> 
> I do sincerely hope Disney Legal (a place I would love to work someday) is advising their client to change course before July 11, and in the least, offer a full prorated refund.
> 
> My 2 cents.



I'll defer to your expertise....

However, I maintain my cynical view that the time and effort to push Disney just wont be worth it to many. 

Maybe a class action materializes if they decide to just do nothing. That's just a long road and a sad one, at that.


----------



## cm8

^^3 days is still not enough when you have prepaid in advance for park visits unrestricted. Onsite room or not was NOT a condition listed in my APP rules. Our passes were not supposed to be tied into onsite stays. It was based on the days of park openings. I paid a premium number for an unrestricted pass good for 365 and included park hopping and water parks. Now, none of my premium options are available and I’m still on the hook for it.


----------



## dlavender

cm8 said:


> ^^3 days is still not enough when you have prepaid in advance for park visits unrestricted. Onsite room or not was NOT a condition listed in my APP rules. Our passes were not supposed to be tied into onsite stays. It was based on the days of park openings. I paid a premium number for an unrestricted pass good for 365 and included park hopping and water parks. Now, none of my premium options are available and I’m still on the hook for it.



I know an attorney you can hire....


----------



## Khobbs18

cm8 said:


> ^^3 days is still not enough when you have prepaid in advance for park visits unrestricted. Onsite room or not was NOT a condition listed in my APP rules. Our passes were not supposed to be tied into onsite stays. It was based on the days of park openings. I paid a premium number for an unrestricted pass good for 365 and included park hopping and water parks. Now, none of my premium options are available and I’m still on the hook for it.


Not only this but I am an out of state AP who can not even book any more reservations during 2020 on site to take 'advantage' of the on-site guest 14 day park reservations. My pass expires in December (Now April?). I am not going to make the trek to Orlando to stay at an offsite hotel just to book 3 park days out of 8 vacation days. This is not why I bought an AP. We go 4-5x a year and stay a week each time. 

This is unacceptable regardless of my feelings if the park is 'safe' enough to take my children and not even taking into account limited experiences if I am "getting my money's worth."


----------



## JayMunOne

Khobbs18 said:


> Not only this but I am an out of state AP who can not even book any more reservations during 2020 on site to take 'advantage' of the on-site guest 14 day park reservations. My pass expires in December (Now April?). I am not going to make the trek to Orlando to stay at an offsite hotel just to book 3 park days out of 8 vacation days. This is not why I bought an AP. We go 4-5x a year and stay a week each time.
> 
> This is unacceptable regardless of my feelings if the park is 'safe' enough to take my children and not even taking into account limited experiences if I am "getting my money's worth."


I'm with you, 100% of your post is my situation.  993 miles from parks.  I stay off site.  We go 4-5x a year.  My passes also expire in December (now April?). How can you sincerely plan a trip with only 3 days guaranteed, notwithstanding the perks taken away?  This is all great argument and I would love to be the lead plaintiff of the class action litigation, although that would officially sunset my dream of ever working for Disney Legal.


----------



## dlavender

Should we be documenting the days that park reservations are not available? 

Wondering if that will come back to bite us if we don't. 

When I say, I couldn't even book these days to use my AP, and they say, "Prove it". 

Is the onus on me?


----------



## hertamaniac

JayMunOne said:


> This is all great argument and I would love to be the lead plaintiff of the class action litigation, although that would officially sunset my dream of ever working for Disney Legal.



But I would think Comcast/Universal would welcome you with open arms.


----------



## cm8

I really like that idea... I believe we can print Disney’s own statement of events to support the facts...


----------



## Crazyhorse

cm8 said:


> ^^3 days is still not enough when you have prepaid in advance for park visits unrestricted. Onsite room or not was NOT a condition listed in my APP rules. Our passes were not supposed to be tied into onsite stays. It was based on the days of park openings. I paid a premium number for an unrestricted pass good for 365 and included park hopping and water parks. Now, none of my premium options are available and I’m still on the hook for it.


No argument at all.  We're in the same boat...we expect at least 2 visits a year to make us feel like we've spent good money on AP's.  Clearly, this year we're on the losing end.  Hoping against hope that when the dust settles, Disney will make us AP holders whole, in some way.


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> They've got us trained to take magnets as a token as their appreciation, for pete's sake.



Don't forget about that bonus month if your pass doesn't expire before October.


----------



## kelpricer

hertamaniac said:


> It does make sense to me.  Take the number of days your pass could have been used up until March 16th and deduct it from your expiration date to get a total number of days remaining.  I think that's fair.


I didn’t explain myself well. I have 8 months left on my AP after the parks closed in March. I canceled my pass and expected the 8 months to be returned. What I’m questioning is people telling me that since I used the pass for 10 days total before park closing Disney is going to deduct those 10 days from my refund. In turn making the refund almost nothing.  If I had used it more days the refund would be nothing because I got “my money’s worth”


----------



## NLKim

I finally got my partial refund! It appears on the credit card statement as "EPCOT customer service" and each AP gets refunded as a separate item. I have not yet received the refund on the AP I bought using the gift card, though (I still have it so I was able to check)


----------



## hertamaniac

NLKim said:


> I finally got my partial refund! It appears on the credit card statement as "EPCOT customer service" and each AP gets refunded as a separate item. I have not yet received the refund on the AP I bought using the gift card, though (I still have it so I was able to check)



Can you share how it was calculated?  No need to give $ numbers.


----------



## JayMunOne

kelpricer said:


> I didn’t explain myself well. I have 8 months left on my AP after the parks closed in March. I canceled my pass and expected the 8 months to be returned. What I’m questioning is people telling me that since I used the pass for 10 days total before park closing Disney is going to deduct those 10 days from my refund. In turn making the refund almost nothing.  If I had used it more days the refund would be nothing because I got “my money’s worth”


I appreciate the angle there; but again, I do not believe that would apply.  Again, this is not a case where you purchased a one day pass, a 10-day pass.  You purchased an annual pass.  I mean, "annual" is in the name of the pass.  As such, 365 days would apply here.  You had the benefit for x amount of 365 days.


----------



## JayMunOne

dlavender said:


> Should we be documenting the days that park reservations are not available?
> 
> Wondering if that will come back to bite us if we don't.
> 
> When I say, I couldn't even book these days to use my AP, and they say, "Prove it".
> 
> Is the onus on me?


Speaking to you as someone in the same boat, and not an attorney, yes, I would. Screenshot every day, starting July 11, that you are blocked out from reserving the parks that day.  I don't think it would hurt.  However, the real snag here isn't day of, it's the 3 days in advance only, which limits your ability to use the pass, and creates unintended risk for the consumer trying to plan a Disney vacation.

That's the problem.  If I want to plan a trip to Disney for August 1-10, well, August 1, 2 and 3 might be okay, but August 4? Will I get in a park?  Won't I?  Is that the type of risk that YOU bargained for when buying the annual pass?  A resort guest doesn't have that risk.


----------



## hertamaniac

kelpricer said:


> I didn’t explain myself well. I have 8 months left on my AP after the parks closed in March. I canceled my pass and expected the 8 months to be returned. What I’m questioning is people telling me that since I used the pass for 10 days total before park closing Disney is going to deduct those 10 days from my refund. In turn making the refund almost nothing.  If I had used it more days the refund would be nothing because I got “my money’s worth”



So they are saying that there is a $ amount associated for each day for 10 days?  And that value is being deducted from the remaining 8 months on your AP?  Just looking for edification.


----------



## focusondisney

NLKim said:


> I finally got my partial refund! It appears on the credit card statement as "EPCOT customer service" and each AP gets refunded as a separate item. I have not yet received the refund on the AP I bought using the gift card, though (I still have it so I was able to check)



Wow, you are the first person I have seen reporting this.  Does your AP on the website reflect your original expiration date?


----------



## GatorbaitTX

NLKim said:


> I finally got my partial refund! It appears on the credit card statement as "EPCOT customer service" and each AP gets refunded as a separate item. I have not yet received the refund on the AP I bought using the gift card, though (I still have it so I was able to check)


God I hope they don't refund to the GC used at time of purchase....those disappear after use for me.


----------



## kelpricer

hertamaniac said:


> So they are saying that there is a $ amount associated for each day for 10 days?  And that value is being deducted from the remaining 8 months on your AP?  Just looking for edification.


Yes, some other people (not me) have reported getting partial refunds that reflect the days they used the pass prior to closing being deducted from what they received. I came here to ask if anyone here heard this because it didn’t make sense to me. (Using my situation) Now I see people here are starting to receive their refunds so maybe I’ll have my answer. I have spent too much time on FB arguing that it didn’t make sense they could do that


----------



## NLKim

hertamaniac said:


> Can you share how it was calculated?  No need to give $ numbers.


It looks like they took the cost of the AP (including tax), divided by 365 then times aprox 118 days (closure was 117 days I think)


----------



## focusondisney

GatorbaitTX said:


> God I hope they don't refund to the GC used at time of purchase....those disappear after use for me.



Luckily I still had the pile of empty gift cards & the receipt for our APs. So I was able to find the gift cards I used.  My MDE still shows the extended dates.  I don’t feel like checking gift cards daily to see if the balance increases.  This whole thing is so annoying.


----------



## NLKim

focusondisney said:


> Wow, you are the first person I have seen reporting this.  Does your AP on the website reflect your original expiration date?


Yes, I still have my original expiration date in August. I made sure to keep that when I requested the refund since we are getting in one last trip


----------



## hertamaniac

NLKim said:


> It looks like they took the cost of the AP (including tax), divided by 365 then times aprox 118 days (closure was 117 days I think)



Yep, that's what I thought they would do for the partial refund.  Now the cancel AP option is the one I'm really interested in.


----------



## married2grumpy

If I purchased 3 APs in January and used them for 6 days, the credit back should be for the price I paid minus what a 6 day park hopper would have cost for those dates? Is that how it is being calculated?


----------



## bloomcruisers

married2grumpy said:


> If I purchased 3 APs in January and used them for 6 days, the credit back should be for the price I paid minus what a 6 day park hopper would have cost for those dates? Is that how it is being calculated?


I sure hope not.
Because you didn’t purchase a 6 day park hopper.
You purchased an annual pass for 365 days admission.


----------



## NLKim

married2grumpy said:


> If I purchased 3 APs in January and used them for 6 days, the credit back should be for the price I paid minus what a 6 day park hopper would have cost for those dates? Is that how it is being calculated?


Nope, all I gor was the 118 days (I only used about 15 days of the pass)


----------



## bloomcruisers

bloomcruisers said:


> I sure hope not.
> Because you didn’t purchase a 6 day park hopper.
> You purchased an annual pass for 365 days admission.


It should be basic math for determining cancellation refund.
Number of days remaining on your pass from March 16 to original expiration date, divided by 365 days, times cost you paid for AP.
Bingo that’s your refund.


----------



## focusondisney

hertamaniac said:


> Yep, that's what I thought they would do for the partial refund.  Now the cancel AP option is the one I'm really interested in.



It would have been nice for Disney to give us ALL our options before they start processing these things. I had picked the partial refund option, intending to renew our APs that will expire in December. We used them for 8 days then. Now it doesn’t look like we’ll get even our September trip in, (Florida & NY quarantine orders are making it look highly unlikely)  so a refund of the unused portion might have been a better option. But I already requested the partial refund, so I guess I’m stuck.  

One other thing I have an issue with is how the park reservations are related to AP expirations.  My AP expires at the beginning of April with the extension, or the beginning of December without it.  I moved our July trip to mid April next year.  I can’t make park reservations because our APs won’t be valid then. So I either have to wait until I renew (risking not getting parks we want) or buy new tickets for that trip.   The extra month that will supposedly be added in October would have covered this trip, but, again, I am stuck with a decision I made before all options were known.


----------



## focusondisney

bloomcruisers said:


> It should be basic math for determining cancellation refund.
> Number of days remaining on your pass from March 16 to original expiration date, divided by 365 days, times cost you paid for AP.
> Bingo that’s your refund.



Our APs were a renewal at the old rate.  Will they use the current renewal rate of find what  actually paid & use that?


----------



## Eastern

NLKim said:


> I finally got my partial refund! It appears on the credit card statement as "EPCOT customer service" and each AP gets refunded as a separate item. I have not yet received the refund on the AP I bought using the gift card, though (I still have it so I was able to check)


Did they give you any email or phone notice? Or did you just see the credit appear?


----------



## NLKim

Eastern said:


> Did they give you any email or phone notice? Or did you just see the credit appear?


There was NO NOTICE AT ALL. I was just checking my credit card (Which I usually do 2-3 times a week regularly) and I saw the credit appear.


----------



## NLKim

focusondisney said:


> Our APs were a renewal at the old rate.  Will they use the current renewal rate of find what  actually paid & use that?


They use what you originally paid. We had 2 different kinds of AP and it looks like they calculated each individually based on what was actually paid.


----------



## focusondisney

NLKim said:


> They use what you originally paid. We had 2 different kinds of AP and it looks like they calculated each individually based on what was actually paid.



Thanks! One more question, when did make you  the refund request? Soon after the option was announced or just recently? Thanks again!

edit, sorry, another question... had the extended date ever show up, in your MDE, or only your original date?


----------



## Eastern

focusondisney said:


> It would have been nice for Disney to give us ALL our options before they start processing these things. I had picked the partial refund option, intending to renew our APs that will expire in December. We used them for 8 days then. Now it doesn’t look like we’ll get even our September trip in, (Florida & NY quarantine orders are making it look highly unlikely)  so a refund of the unused portion might have been a better option. But I already requested the partial refund, so I guess I’m stuck.
> 
> One other thing I have an issue with is how the park reservations are related to AP expirations.  My AP expires at the beginning of April with the extension, or the beginning of December without it.  I moved our July trip to mid April next year.  I can’t make park reservations because our APs won’t be valid then. So I either have to wait until I renew (risking not getting parks we want) or buy new tickets for that trip.   The extra month that will supposedly be added in October would have covered this trip, but, again, I am stuck with a decision I made before all options were known.



I requested refunds for two AP scenarios. For one, expiring in May, I just requested the partial refund since there was no way we would be going in the following couple of months.

For my elderly relatives, who will probably not go again even with the extra month, I requested a full refund. This was not an option at the time, but I did ask and the CM said that they would review those requests on a case by case basis,  "if it was requested" (they did not offer, I had to ask).

If I were you, I would call again and have them make the notation for 'full refund requested' and give a reason.

My first refund was requested in early May, the second request, in late May, iirc.


----------



## NLKim

focusondisney said:


> Thanks! One more question, when did make you  the refund request? Soon after the option was announced or just recently? Thanks again!
> 
> edit, sorry, another question... had the extended date ever show up, in your MDE, or only your original date?


Question 1: I requested the refund about 2 weeks after the option was announced after 'making sure' it would not affect my original expiration date (LOL I know)
Question 2: I was pleasantly surprised to see that my original date never changed in MDE


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I just realized I bought last year's renewal through Sam's Club. Now what.


----------



## Eastern

zebrastreyepz said:


> I just realized I bought last year's renewal through Sam's Club. Now what.


I purchased through Sam's Club as well. I figure they should know what I paid.


----------



## FunluvinJ23

Eastern said:


> I requested refunds for two AP scenarios. For one, expiring in May, I just requested the partial refund since there was no way we would be going in the following couple of months.
> 
> For my elderly relatives, who will probably not go again even with the extra month, I requested a full refund. This was not an option at the time, but I did ask and the CM said that they would review those requests on a case by case basis,  "if it was requested" (they did not offer, I had to ask).
> 
> If I were you, I would call again and have them make the notation for 'full refund requested' and give a reason.
> 
> My first refund was requested in early May, the second request, in late May, iirc.



That's awesome that you got the partial refund! Are you in the tri-state area by any chance? I'm asking because I'm from NJ and since DeSantis extended the quarantine past the time of my pass expiration. I'm wondering how Disney or if Disney will take that into account.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eastern said:


> I requested refunds for two AP scenarios. For one, expiring in May, I just requested the partial refund since there was no way we would be going in the following couple of months.
> 
> For my elderly relatives, who will probably not go again even with the extra month, I requested a full refund. This was not an option at the time, but I did ask and the CM said that they would review those requests on a case by case basis,  "if it was requested" (they did not offer, I had to ask).
> 
> If I were you, I would call again and have them make the notation for 'full refund requested' and give a reason.
> 
> My first refund was requested in early May, the second request, in late May, iirc.



The only thing I would add is to send an e-mail to them with that full refund request.  I did a couple of days ago and got no answer to my request.  But, I now have documented proof that I sent it (along with their generic response).  It's ammunition.


----------



## Eastern

FunluvinJ23 said:


> That's awesome that you got the partial refund! Are you in the tri-state area by any chance? I'm asking because I'm from NJ and since DeSantis extended the quarantine past the time of my pass expiration. I'm wondering how Disney or if Disney will take that into account.


I have not received any refunds. I only made the requests. I would definitely add any pertinent info to your request.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Eastern said:


> I purchased through Sam's Club as well. I figure they should know what I paid.


Sam's Club has that information but Disney wouldn't. So, do ours come on a gift card?


----------



## yulilin3

Apparently APs will start getting more info come Saturday, I just spoke to someone on the AP line and that is what she told me


----------



## FinallyFL

yulilin3 said:


> Apparently APs will start getting more info come Saturday,


So soon


----------



## shoreward

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200708-oo4iurqhbvhjdgybr3n2oqgxmi-story.html


----------



## hertamaniac

I just sent a 2nd e-mail to them, but this time included the screen shot for the cancel the AP option/choice per their website.


----------



## bloomcruisers

zebrastreyepz said:


> Sam's Club has that information but Disney wouldn't. So, do ours come on a gift card?


I have my original purchase info from Sams club so hope they will refund to the cards used. I have 6 passes that were just activated in February so would expect a very large refund that I certainly don’t want tied up in gift cards.


----------



## hertamaniac

shoreward said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200708-oo4iurqhbvhjdgybr3n2oqgxmi-story.html



Behind paywall for me.


----------



## shoreward

hertamaniac said:


> Behind paywall for me.





> Two Disney annual passholders have filed a lawsuit seeking class action status after Disney mistakenly charged them before the parks officially reopened from the coronavirus pandemic shutdown.
> Disney’s error happened Friday, prompting a blaze of complaints on social media from passholders who were normally billed monthly but now had unexpectedly had lump-sum bills pending in their bank accounts. In April, Disney had promised not to bill passholders on the monthly payment plan until the parks were back open.
> 
> Sarah Heinman and Liza Bertran, both from Miami-Dade County, said they are among those passholders and filed an Orange Circuit Court lawsuit that day, seeking more than $30,000. They accused Disney of breach of contract.
> Disney charged Heinman $905 and Bertran $520, the equivalent of four months of payments “in one fell swoop,” the lawsuit said.
> 
> At the time, Disney acknowledged it was a glitch and apologized. The charges will be reversed, the company said, although it will depend on each passholder’s bank how long it would take.
> Disney did not immediately provide a comment Wednesday.
> 
> Francesco Zincone and Armas Bertran Pieri, two Miami-based attorneys handling the suit, also did not immediately respond.
> Disney World’s theme parks shut down March 16 from the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> _grusson@orlandosentinel.com_


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Hope this will help...a summary of the original article: https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/annual-passholders-sue-disney-world-tm1/


----------



## randumb0

Looking for some advice here..

I'm a local AP holder who pays in full. My pass doesn't expire until February, however I don't feel comfortable returning to the park this year. I do see myself returning to the parks at the beginning of next year. Does it make more sense to keep my pass or to ask for a refund of my balance?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

refund


----------



## hertamaniac

randumb0 said:


> Looking for some advice here..
> 
> I'm a local AP holder who pays in full. My pass doesn't expire until February, however I don't feel comfortable returning to the park this year. I do see myself returning to the parks at the beginning of next year. Does it make more sense to keep my pass or to ask for a refund of my balance?



That's our boat as well (March expiration).  We are trying to select the cancel AP option per their website as we don't want to visit before 2021.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

randumb0 said:


> Looking for some advice here..
> 
> I'm a local AP holder who pays in full. My pass doesn't expire until February, however I don't feel comfortable returning to the park this year. I do see myself returning to the parks at the beginning of next year. Does it make more sense to keep my pass or to ask for a refund of my balance?


At this point with things still so up in the air, I would choose a refund. But it's a really personal decision.


----------



## OKW Lover

married2grumpy said:


> If I purchased 3 APs in January and used them for 6 days, the credit back should be for the price I paid minus what a 6 day park hopper would have cost for those dates? Is that how it is being calculated?


Disagree.  You buy an AP that is good for a full year.  It doesn't matter how many times you actually use it.  You should get credit only for the period of time the parks are closed during your year.


----------



## focusondisney

randumb0 said:


> Looking for some advice here..
> 
> I'm a local AP holder who pays in full. My pass doesn't expire until February, however I don't feel comfortable returning to the park this year. I do see myself returning to the parks at the beginning of next year. Does it make more sense to keep my pass or to ask for a refund of my balance?



Good question. I am struggling with the same thing. We are in NY state. Used our AP for 8 days last December. We had trips cancelled in April & July. Have 8 days booked in September, but with the quarantine orders from  Florida & NY, it seems highly unlikely we will be able to go then either.   The only other week we have vacation this year is the week after thanksgiving. We could possibly move our September trip there, but that is also a big gamble. Our next trip will be mid April.  I am considering asking for the whole remainder of our pass to be refunded & just pull the plug on the September trip.   I just don’t know if I am ready to admit defeat & cancel September too.


----------



## married2grumpy

OKW Lover said:


> Disagree.  You buy an AP that is good for a full year.  It doesn't matter how many times you actually use it.  You should get credit only for the period of time the parks are closed during your year.



I’m looking for a refund for remaining months not just during closure. I haven’t requested it yet. I tried calling on several occasions but could not get through. I’ve read that we should be getting an email soon with 4 options. I was just curious how they were calculating refunds to try to figure out what we could expect to get back.


----------



## NoTime42

randumb0 said:


> Looking for some advice here..
> 
> I'm a local AP holder who pays in full. My pass doesn't expire until February, however I don't feel comfortable returning to the park this year. I do see myself returning to the parks at the beginning of next year. Does it make more sense to keep my pass or to ask for a refund of my balance?


In normal circumstances, the AP renewal discount is about like a 2 month discount (Kind of a buy 10 months get 12)
Right now, Disney is saying existing AP’s will get 1 more free month in October.

The wrench in this equation is that Disney is not currently selling new AP’s, and you will need a valid ticket to book park reservations in 2021 (at least through September)

So in a world of normal AP pricing and processes, it’s cheaper to cancel an AP and buy a new pass if you have a 3+ month break.   But with the October free month, the cancel and buy new AP needs to be a 4+ month break.
A 4 month break from opening would be Thanksgiving.

traditional AP advice would say cancel and buy new if you won’t use it until 2021.


----------



## OKW Lover

married2grumpy said:


> I’m looking for a refund for remaining months not just during closure. I haven’t requested it yet. I tried calling on several occasions but could not get through. I’ve read that we should be getting an email soon with 4 options. I was just curious how they were calculating refunds to try to figure out what we could expect to get back.


In that case I would expect the refund to be the number of days from when the parks closed to the day your AP is scheduled to expire.


----------



## DavidNYC

OKW Lover said:


> In that case I would expect the refund to be the number of days from when the parks closed to the day your AP is scheduled to expire.



Under any reasonable interpretation of contracts - the refund would be based on time alone and not usage.  If they attempt to claw back based on days that would be beyond ridiculous.   Just think of the many cases where an AP holder went 10 random days during the first 4 months of the AP before closure.  Disney can't just say "well - you got the value out the AP already so no refund" at all.   It would make zero sense.  That's not to say they can't just change the policy but as currently stated, the cancel option would only be logically interpreted based on time.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just another data point as far as the monthly charges go.  I'm on the monthly payment plan and my cc account was not hit for any payments.


----------



## kelpricer

I can’t wait to get the email explaining everything. I know I shouldn’t be worried but there are former cast members now telling me that Disney will use an algorithm to figure out the refund, based on time left on AP/days visited already.  That just can’t be right I really hope I didn’t make the worse decision by cancelling already.


----------



## Pdollar88

My AP was extended from Nov. 30 (I believe) to March 28. I’m not planning on visiting again until January 2021.

With an eye towards renewing, I plan to take the additional month extension, as this will cover all future travel dates I prefer.


----------



## dlavender

kelpricer said:


> I can’t wait to get the email explaining everything. I know I shouldn’t be worried but there are former cast members now telling me that Disney will use an algorithm to figure out the refund, based on time left on AP/days visited already.  That just can’t be right I really hope I didn’t make the worse decision by cancelling already.



They can't back out days that were used as regular ticket prices. I'm cynical, but in no way do I see that happening.


----------



## married2grumpy

kelpricer said:


> I can’t wait to get the email explaining everything. I know I shouldn’t be worried but there are former cast members now telling me that Disney will use an algorithm to figure out the refund, based on time left on AP/days visited already.  That just can’t be right I really hope I didn’t make the worse decision by cancelling already.



That‘s why I want to find out how much my refund will be before I cancel. I can’t imagine they are going to refund me for 305 days for my pass that was only active 60 days prior to closure.


----------



## noimdisney

married2grumpy said:


> That‘s why I want to find out how much my refund will be before I cancel. I can’t imagine they are going to refund me for 305 days for my pass that was only active 60 days prior to closure.



Why not? Isn't that exactly how it should work? (Genuine question)


----------



## itstrue56

I just got the following email from Disney (note that I want to cancel my AP, but originally asked for the partial refund):

Dear Valued Annual Passholder, Thank you for your patience as we processed your request to receive a partial refund in lieu of an extension of your pass expiration date. Your refund has been processed by Disney but it can take approximately 7 to 10 business days to receive. This timeframe may vary from one financial institution to another. Please note that we will issue refunds to the original form of payment where possible. If you paid via cash, gift card or if your original form of payment is no longer valid, we will send a check to you in the mail and that may take approximately 6 to 8 weeks to receive. This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us and we thank you for being important members of our Walt Disney World community. If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Walt Disney World Passholder Team


----------



## cdurham1

married2grumpy said:


> I’m looking for a refund for remaining months not just during closure. I haven’t requested it yet. I tried calling on several occasions but could not get through. I’ve read that we should be getting an email soon with 4 options. I was just curious how they were calculating refunds to try to figure out what we could expect to get back.



I called a couple of days ago and requested exactly what you said.  The cast member didn't act like that was a problem and told me to expect the refund when they started processing them.

If I don't actually get the refund for the whole time from when the parks closed to my original expiration date, I won't be happy.

It isn't Disney's fault, but I paid in full for a whole year for access without all the strings attached.  I live 12 hours away and I can't plan a trip with all the park reservation limitations.  Plus, all the other strings.  It's not what I paid for.  Disney isn't bankrupt.  I think they will have a legal problem not giving the requested refunds.


----------



## hertamaniac

I got the same e-mail even after declaring I wanted to cancel our AP.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

Any word on a deadline for when we have to make a choice?  We booked a house with a pool instead of on property to make sure we
Will get to have a vacation even if we decide not to go to the parks.  I really want to see the parks open for a few weeks before we decide if we want to visit for a few days


----------



## elle101me

hertamaniac said:


> I got the same e-mail even after declaring I wanted to cancel our AP.
> 
> View attachment 507394


I had requested a partial refund for the days closed and just received the same email.


----------



## Eastern

I received the same email for my partial refund request (no longer showing on MDE). I didn't receive an email for the APs that I requested be cancelled (showing as extended on MDE).


----------



## yulilin3

JungleCruiseFan said:


> Any word on a deadline for when we have to make a choice?  We booked a house with a pool instead of on property to make sure we
> Will get to have a vacation even if we decide not to go to the parks.  I really want to see the parks open for a few weeks before we decide if we want to visit for a few days


On the website it says August 11


----------



## hertamaniac

Eastern said:


> I didn't receive anything for the APs that I requested be cancelled (showing as extended on MDE).



Neither did I except the above message.  I want to know how they are allowing us to choose and the methodology of calculation.  If the CM can't answer that, then they should point us to a document that outlines the procedures/protocols.


----------



## Eastern

"We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass."

Seems like they are offering the extension or the 'partial refund'.

"Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund. " To me, the 'partial refund' sounds like 'cancel and get the remaining value of your pass back, dated from date of closure'. There isn't an option for 'refund for closed park days and you can use the rest of your pass' that I can see.


----------



## KristinU

What do you guys think the chances are of getting them to convert the remainder of my plat APs to a 9 day one park per day pass?

APs active 1/24/2020, onside stay booked for 12/21-29 with park reservations made for those days.  Scrapped our August trip which was to be offsite.

We have plans for next April and will stay offsite then, so I'm thinking I'd rather just buy another round of daily tickets so we can actually get park reservations for more than 3 days (I know, that's a lot to ask...)


----------



## n2mm

My daughter got the email today and checked her bank and got a refund for her and husband today.  Since I paid for the kids, I’ll get that refund, but not showing yet.


----------



## Eastern

KristinU said:


> What do you guys think the chances are of getting them to convert the remainder of my plat APs to a 9 day one park per day pass?
> 
> APs active 1/24/2020, onside stay booked for 12/21-29 with park reservations made for those days.  Scrapped our August trip which was to be offsite.
> 
> We have plans for next April and will stay offsite then, so I'm thinking I'd rather just buy another round of daily tickets so we can actually get park reservations for more than 3 days (I know, that's a lot to ask...)


I would not be optimistic. They are swamped just providing the basic options, extend or cancel/refund.


----------



## KristinU

Eastern said:


> I would not be optimistic. They are swamped just providing the basic options, extend or cancel/refund.


Yeah, I'm thinking the same.  My big concern is the stupid park reservations for December.  I'd love to just request a full refund and then add the passes to our room only reservation, but I'm worried that they won't be available for Christmas week by that point.  I'm also thinking that if I added the passes to our room only reservation NOW before getting an AP refund that my park reservations would somehow get all tangled up and would end up getting cancelled on me.  

I'd cancel that trip altogether but we're meeting my parents there and have our park days all synched up now. 

The other thing is that I don't think we have official word that they WILL cancel and refund APs, right?  We've heard that they've been promising that, but we haven't actually seen it in writing as a true option to my knowledge.  Am I right?  Or have I missed it somewhere?


----------



## Eastern

KristinU said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the same.  My big concern is the stupid park reservations for December.  I'd love to just request a full refund and then add the passes to our room only reservation, but I'm worried that they won't be available for Christmas week by that point.  I'm also thinking that if I added the passes to our room only reservation NOW before getting an AP refund that my park reservations would somehow get all tangled up and would end up getting cancelled on me.
> 
> I'd cancel that trip altogether but we're meeting my parents there and have our park days all synched up now.
> 
> The other thing is that I don't think we have official word that they WILL cancel and refund APs, right?  We've heard that they've been promising that, but we haven't actually seen it in writing as a true option to my knowledge.  Am I right?  Or have I missed it somewhere?


This is one of the options for paid in full APs, on the website:

"Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund. "

You could always try calling and pleading your case. Never know.


----------



## WRLeGrand

Can someone please catch me up with where things stand? I saw on another site (sorry I closed it out and cannot get back to it) that Disney was planning to offer refunds for the closure period AND the extension period starting 7/11. Obviously I am a little skeptical whether this is true or not, but we plan to go to the parks July 12-17. If they are refund the tickets for BOTH, then I am leaning towards just making it a room/resort type trip and instead of paying what amounts to $1500 for my family right now with Covid.

Any help/insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ipianomantanner

KristinU said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the same.  My big concern is the stupid park reservations for December.  I'd love to just request a full refund and then add the passes to our room only reservation, but I'm worried that they won't be available for Christmas week by that point.  I'm also thinking that if I added the passes to our room only reservation NOW before getting an AP refund that my park reservations would somehow get all tangled up and would end up getting cancelled on me.
> 
> I'd cancel that trip altogether but we're meeting my parents there and have our park days all synched up now.
> 
> The other thing is that I don't think we have official word that they WILL cancel and refund APs, right?  We've heard that they've been promising that, but we haven't actually seen it in writing as a true option to my knowledge.  Am I right?  Or have I missed it somewhere?



You just missed it.

One of the emails several weeks ago when they gave the limited park reservation option outline, they included the additional opens for paid in full passholders that DID include "cancelling the remainder of your pass and receiving a partial refund".


----------



## Eastern

ipianomantanner said:


> You just missed it.
> 
> One of the emails several weeks ago when they gave the limited park reservation option outline, they included the additional opens for paid in full passholders that DID include "cancelling the remainder of your pass and receiving a partial refund".


It says this right now: 

"Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund. "


----------



## Eastern

WRLeGrand said:


> Can someone please catch me up with where things stand? I saw on another site (sorry I closed it out and cannot get back to it) that Disney was planning to offer refunds for the closure period AND the extension period starting 7/11. Obviously I am a little skeptical whether this is true or not, but we plan to go to the parks July 12-17. If they are refund the tickets for BOTH, then I am leaning towards just making it a room/resort type trip and instead of paying what amounts to $1500 for my family right now with Covid.
> 
> Any help/insight would be greatly appreciated!


All we know is what is currently described on the website, which is extend or cancel with partial refund. The current explanation is worded one way, then when you read further down, it is worded another way. 


*We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*


----------



## Eastern

First it says:

*If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*

You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
Then it says:

During the unprecedented closure period, we introduced policy adjustment options to help you manage your annual pass. Explore details below.

*If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.
As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Hey, anyone heard whether AP will be available tomorrow to purchase as well?


----------



## GatorbaitTX

zebrastreyepz said:


> Sam's Club has that information but Disney wouldn't. So, do ours come on a gift card?


back in May when they presented the option to refund or extend, I called to vote for refund.  The CM at the time told me since I used a Sams certificate, they would refund me via check, snail mail.  Who knows if that's still accurate now or not.  So check your mail carefully, especially sneaking in between those damn ads/coupons.


----------



## hertamaniac

Why can't this be a radio button style selection for the AP holder(s) that gives a clear and definitive option selection that is pre-calculated based on the AP# (or #'s)?  Let the user merely logon with his/her credentials and outline the options/choices with the values (and extension dates) listed.  I know it can be done and even if there is a shorter-term loss of revenue, the longer-term effects will be realized.  Well, that's the way I look it.


----------



## KristinU

ipianomantanner said:


> You just missed it.
> 
> One of the emails several weeks ago when they gave the limited park reservation option outline, they included the additional opens for paid in full passholders that DID include "cancelling the remainder of your pass and receiving a partial refund".



Awesome, thanks!  I thought it was just hearsay so far!  Like so many others, I don't get all of the passholder emails.  Some I do, some my DH gets, and others neither of us gets.  Gotta love Disney IT.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eastern said:


> First it says:
> 
> *If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
> Then it says:
> 
> During the unprecedented closure period, we introduced policy adjustment options to help you manage your annual pass. Explore details below.
> 
> *If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
> All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.
> As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.



This was said previously, but thanks for reiterating the confusion.


----------



## Eastern

hertamaniac said:


> This was said previously, but thanks for reiterating the confusion.


Someone was paid to spell that all out, in two ways, in the same small area


----------



## hertamaniac

Eastern said:


> Someone was paid to spell that all out, in two ways, in the same small area



And were paid handsomely.


----------



## KristinU

hertamaniac said:


> Why can't this be a radio button style selection for the AP holder(s) that gives a clear and definitive option selection that is pre-calculated based on the AP# (or #'s)?  Let the user merely logon with his/her credentials and outline the options/choices with the values (and extension dates) listed.  I know it can be done and even if there is a shorter-term loss of revenue, the longer-term effects will be realized.  Well, that's the way I look it.


Totally this.  The expectation to have us spend hours on the phone is just not leaving me with warm fuzzy feelings toward Disney right now.


----------



## married2grumpy

noimdisney said:


> Why not? Isn't that exactly how it should work? (Genuine question)


I only had an active pass for 60 days before closure. If I do the math the way it was suggested, I would be due a refund of $995. I already went to the parks for 6 or 7 days.  I would just be surprised if Disney gave me back that much. That would mean I paid about $196 for those days in the park.


----------



## dlavender

married2grumpy said:


> I only had an active pass for 60 days before closure. If I do the math the way it was suggested, I would be due a refund of $995. I already went to the parks for 6 or 7 days.  I would just be surprised if Disney gave me back that much. That would mean I paid about $196 for those days in the park.



Take the refund, stat!

You are in that class that gets the most benefit from the closure. 

Someone has to......


----------



## Eastern

dlavender said:


> Take the refund, stat!
> 
> You are in that class that gets the most benefit from the closure.
> 
> Someone has to......


Also people who had a few months on their pass and didn't plan on using it again anyway.


----------



## Khobbs18

What is the date we have to cancel by? We have paid in full and originally were OK with the extension but now we would like the refund for the time the parks were closed and would like to request our money back for the rest of our passes since we will not be back until May 2021. We used 12 days and activated them in December 2019.


----------



## noimdisney

married2grumpy said:


> I only had an active pass for 60 days before closure. If I do the math the way it was suggested, I would be due a refund of $995. I already went to the parks for 6 or 7 days.  I would just be surprised if Disney gave me back that much. That would mean I paid about $196 for those days in the park.



I totally understand what you're saying, but I do believe that's how it should work! My stats are similar to yours. The thing is, I buy APs precisely because they work out to a great daily rate. I was originally planning about 60 days in my AP year! (Not happening now due to only being able to book 3 park days at a time - we're FL residents but not local). If I have 80% of my AP year left, I should get 80% of my money back, no matter how many days I actually spent in the parks. Period.


----------



## Keetchino

Sooo just got off the phone with Disney regarding seeing if our annual passes could be extended again due to the renewed quarantine restrictions and she did say that while there is nothing new *at this moment* she did hear that they are working on getting *other options* together for passholders affected by the quarantine restrictions, including talk of a second pass extension. She doesn't know when these other options would be announced though, and that until they are announced the only two options are the refund or whatever extension you got in the first place . While talking about the other options she did use the phrase "pausing your annual pass", so hopefully we will be taken care of


----------



## KristinU

1.5 hours later I got through to someone who is now filling out forms to route to somewhere to have someone call me back to discuss cancellation.  I am supposed to give them between 72 hours and 1 week to call me back.   This is fun stuff.


----------



## hertamaniac

Keetchino said:


> Sooo just got off the phone with Disney regarding seeing if our annual passes could be extended again due to the renewed quarantine restrictions and she did say that while there is nothing new *at this moment* she did hear that they are working on getting *other options* together for passholders affected by the quarantine restrictions, including talk of a second pass extension. She doesn't know when these other options would be announced though, and that until they are announced the only two options are the refund or whatever extension you got in the first place . While talking about the other options she did use the phrase "pausing your annual pass", so hopefully we will be taken care of



Can anyone else see the writing on the walls?  Deflection 101 at it's best.  Anyone that can defend this lack of information, as far as I'm concerned, hasn't worked for a larger, publicly listed company.  We are orders of magnitude smaller in terms of quarterly/annual revenue than Disney, but I get the sense our infrastructure was so much more well positioned to address our customers.  Yes, we didn't have the millions/gabillions of customers, but we were intelligent enough to put algorithms into place that let the system address the customer's concerns....holistically. 

So I love WDW, the CM's and the Imagineers and the incredible creations. I take issue with the complete and utter disconnect (I think it is by design) between customer service for those that have paid (or are contracted to pay) and trying to reel newbies in. 

I apologize for nothing.


----------



## kelpricer

I think it’s crazy that they are already refunding some people before they have all the options out there. All the options should have already been laid out. And it seems like they are coming up with new ideas as things go. I think if freezing passes becomes a choice a lot of people who chose to cancel or extend may be upset. (Possibly me depending on how they are refunding cancelled passes)


----------



## disneypharm

Just received an email regarding our AP cancellation I requested: 
"Thank you for your patience as we processed your request to receive a partial refund in lieu of an extension of your pass expiration date.
Your refund has been processed by Disney but it can take approximately 7 to 10 business days to receive. This timeframe may vary from one financial institution to another. Please note that we will issue refunds to the original form of payment where possible. If you paid via cash, gift card or if your original form of payment is no longer valid, we will send a check to you in the mail and that may take approximately 6 to 8 weeks to receive. "

I thought they are talking about partial refund for the closure period only, so I just called them and was only on hold for about 15 min!  The CM told me that the refund is for the remainder of our APs, so basically about 8 months (March 16 until Nov 12)!  I asked her if a AP freeze is available, and she said not at this time.

Edit:  Just to add, I don't trust the above information until I see the actual $ in my account!


----------



## JayMunOne

disneypharm said:


> Just received an email regarding our AP cancellation I requested:
> "Thank you for your patience as we processed your request to receive a partial refund in lieu of an extension of your pass expiration date.
> Your refund has been processed by Disney but it can take approximately 7 to 10 business days to receive. This timeframe may vary from one financial institution to another. Please note that we will issue refunds to the original form of payment where possible. If you paid via cash, gift card or if your original form of payment is no longer valid, we will send a check to you in the mail and that may take approximately 6 to 8 weeks to receive. "
> 
> I thought they are talking about partial refund for the closure period only, so I just called them and was only on hold for about 15 min!  The CM told me that the refund is for the remainder of our APs, so basically about 8 months (March 16 until Nov 12)!  I asked her if a AP freeze is available, and she said not at this time.
> 
> Edit:  Just to add, I don't trust the above information until I see the actual $ in my account!


Troubling to me that I just spent 90 mins on hold and did not get that option. Further, I was told it will be several "weeks" before that email comes out.


----------



## lorenae

GatorbaitTX said:


> God I hope they don't refund to the GC used at time of purchase....those disappear after use for me.





NLKim said:


> I finally got my partial refund! It appears on the credit card statement as "EPCOT customer service" and each AP gets refunded as a separate item. I have not yet received the refund on the AP I bought using the gift card, though (I still have it so I was able to check)



According to the email, gift cards will be refunded via a check to your address.




itstrue56 said:


> I just got the following email from Disney (note that I want to cancel my AP, but originally asked for the partial refund):
> 
> Dear Valued Annual Passholder, Thank you for your patience as we processed your request to receive a partial refund in lieu of an extension of your pass expiration date. Your refund has been processed by Disney but it can take approximately 7 to 10 business days to receive. This timeframe may vary from one financial institution to another. Please note that we will issue refunds to the original form of payment where possible. If you paid via cash, gift card or if your original form of payment is no longer valid, we will send a check to you in the mail and that may take approximately 6 to 8 weeks to receive. This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us and we thank you for being important members of our Walt Disney World community. If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Walt Disney World Passholder Team



That is the email I received as well- however, they didn't say how much they refunded me.   I would like to know, as if it's say, $200, I'd probably just keep it and hope to go in November or December.   

But since I activated mine on December 4, and the parks closed in March, I had about 100 days available to me to use it.   Is the refund for 2/3 of the cost?   Or more?   Less?  No idea at all.   I guess I'll find out when Chase shows it on my statement.  

That's the part that bugs me.   In the email, say "We refunded you XXX dollars", or better- "You have a choice- would you like $450, OR to keep it and have it extended 111 days?"


----------



## disneypharm

JayMunOne said:


> Troubling to me that I just spent 90 mins on hold and did not get that option. Further, I was told it will be several "weeks" before that email comes out.


Ugh!  That's terrible!  I actually repeated the words full cancellation several times to make sure she understands my question.  Finally, I mentioned "cancellation from the closure time in March until November", and she said yes.  It is possible that she was more knowledgeable than other CMs or she got the information completely wrong!!  I asked her to check my account to find out more and she said she couldn't!!  Overall, she was very nice.


----------



## disneygrandma

I've posted several times about asking AP holders to email Disney and request that the pause/freeze be added as an option.  That's a good way for Disney to make many AP holders happy without having to pay out refunds.  My main goal was to be able to have our AP's to use on our 2 rescheduled trips in 2021.

In my emails, I told Disney that we didn't feel comfortable traveling to WDW right now due to the Corana virus.  I explained that my husband and I were both in the vulnerable categories, and CDC had advised against it.  I also said that the extension wouldn't work for us because our passes would expire in early April 2021 (early May with the one mo additional), and our rescheduled family trip would not be until June 2021.  We had also planned a Dec 2020 trip which we had cancelled, and we wanted to reschedule that for Dec 2021.  

In addition, I told them that I did not want the refunds.  What I wanted was to be able to use our AP's on our 2 rescheduled 2021 trips.  I didn't want to have to buy new tickets because I doubted that the refund would be enough to buy comparable tickets.  I asked for a freeze or pause on our AP's so we could use the remaining 9 months of time when we felt comfortable to travel again.

I received a phone call from Disney the other day.  What they offered us was an extension that would allow us to use our AP's for both of our planned 2021 trips.  I told the CM that there were other AP holders that had the same kinds of problems and issues as us.  The CM was very nice, and said I should let those AP holders know to email Disney so they could handle each case individually.  The CM then sent me an email confirming everything that she had told me on the phone about our extensions.  

Yes, I'm happy that we got our extension so we can use our AP's in June/Dec 2021, but I really wish that Disney would offer the freeze/pause as an option for every AP holder to choose from.   If not that, then a voucher for a new AP to be used at a later date.  Or do for the WDW AP holders what Shanghai did for theirs.  We as AP holders shouldn't have to be calling and emailing to get answers and satisfaction.

I do suggest emailing rather than calling about your AP's.  Here's the email address:
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## disneypharm

disneygrandma said:


> I do suggest emailing rather than calling about your AP's.  Here's the email address:
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


I did email them about a pause about 3 weeks ago, but received an email telling me no pause is available.  I guess if I had trips scheduled in 2021, I would have called them about it too, but I don't trust things to go back to normal anytime soon, so I don't want another headache of having to cancel more vacations.  If what they are saying about refund for the remainder of our passes is true, then I should be getting close to $1600 back.  This will definitely cover more than another trip or can go towards another set of annual passes (but DH refuses to get more APs - he says our first and last time - Had to deal with DVC rental refunds)!


----------



## zebrastreyepz

GatorbaitTX said:


> back in May when they presented the option to refund or extend, I called to vote for refund.  The CM at the time told me since I used a Sams certificate, they would refund me via check, snail mail.  Who knows if that's still accurate now or not.  So check your mail carefully, especially sneaking in between those damn ads/coupons.


I can verify after a one hour chat today that the check is still in play. 

I finally had someone who was able to look at what I used to pay for my renewal so I know where to look. That cast member today was a gem.


----------



## disneypharm

Just wanted to add that I created a separate thread on Disboards about 3 weeks ago specifically for pausing APs.  I even mentioned that I hope Disney will see the thread and all the people interested, but my thread was closed immediately because we have too many AP threads.  Oh well, I guess I tried.  If they send me the money for 8 months (we shall see!), I will definitely be happy.


----------



## married2mm

Those with partial refunds:

How long has it taken from request to actually receiving payments?

I would love to know how they’ll process the refund for my dh. 
We are in the U.K. 
Dh transferred a U.K. ultimate ticket to an AP. 
Paid the upgrade difference in cash. 

We have already stated a cheque would be no good to us & requested GC instead. 

I think they may just continue to ignore us.


----------



## Eastern

The way they are handling this is very disappointing. Surely they should have their act together by now. Complete disregard for their loyal passholders.


----------



## focusondisney

disneypharm said:


> The CM told me that the refund is for the remainder of our APs, so basically about 8 months (March 16 until Nov 12)! I asked her if a AP freeze is available, and she said not at this time.



I hope she is wrong!!  I requested the partial refund. Our APs are supposed to be good thru December & I have not decided that I want the rest of the pass cancelled.  I was never given  that option & didn't request that.   Especially not knowing when we will be able to get new ones.  This is turning into one big disaster. (I was thinking something else, but decided to use Dis friendly language.)


----------



## disneypharm

focusondisney said:


> I hope she is wrong!!  I requested the partial refund. Our APs are supposed to be good thru December & I have not decided that I want the rest of the pass cancelled.  I was never given  that option & didn't request that.   Especially not knowing when we will be able to get new ones.  This is turning into one big disaster. (I was thinking something else, but decided to use Dis friendly language.)


Just to clarify.  Our APs expire in November 2020.  So, basically, the refund is from the date parks closed until our expiration, March until November (based on what she said).  So, if your passes are good through December, the cancellation should give you about 9 months of refund or extension for the closure period (for you until April).  Of course, I might have misunderstood what she said or she really didn't understand what the rules are!!


----------



## focusondisney

disneypharm said:


> Just to clarify.  Our APs expire in November 2020.  So, basically, the refund is from the date parks closed until our expiration, March until November (based on what she said).  So, if your passes are good through December, the cancellation should give you about 9 months of refund or extension for the closure period (for you until April).  Of course, I might have misunderstood what she said or she really didn't understand what the rules are!!



Right, I understood what you meant.  However if they actually refunded you from March til November, that is not what they had offered & what most people are expecting.   We were all offered a refund of the time the parks were closed, so 117 days.  I called & accepted that.    I didn’t ask them to refund the remaining 5 months on my pass beyond that time.  How can they do that without permission?


----------



## KristinU

The wildly inconsistent message that we're all getting is just so disappointing.   They clearly have no solid plan or direction.   I understand that this is unprecedented,  but to be caught so completely off guard is just surprising for such a large company.


----------



## disneypharm

focusondisney said:


> Right, I understood what you meant.  However if they actually refunded you from March til November, that is not what they had offered & what most people are expecting.   We were all offered a refund of the time the parks were closed, so 117 days.  I called & accepted that.    I didn’t ask them to refund the remaining 5 months on my pass beyond that time.  How can they do that without permission?


Ok, Got it.  Maybe they offered me the full cancellation, because I requested it.  My understanding is that the default option is an extension.  If you called and asked for a partial refund for the closure period, then you will get that.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Does anyone know if the ticket sales beginning tomorrow also apply to upgrading APs?


----------



## PrincessP

yulilin3 said:


> On the website it says August 11



@yulilin3. Do you have a link to where the 8/11 date is on the website?  I can’t find it. I have an AP that now expires in November and I am still deciding whether to keep a September trip using the AP or cancel the trip and ask for the partial refund for AP.  Thank you. ( I have heard rumor we have to call AP line by 7/11 to ask for refund. )


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

I looked on the website as well and the only mention of August 11 was for pass holders who pay monthly.
We are paid in full.  I’m wondering if they do have a deadline of August 11, could I use my pass before then and still get a refund for the time they were closed and the rest of my pass or if using the pass at any time will automatically preclude me from that option.
We have 3 passes that expire August 12 and one that expires December 27.  My napkin math says if I take the partial refund for when they were closed I would get about $1,500 back and if I take the full refund and completely cancel all of my passes I would get about $2,200 back.
As a Michigan resident the extension doesn’t do anything for me as the next time I plan to be back is summer 2021


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessP said:


> @yulilin3. Do you have a link to where the 8/11 date is on the website?  I can’t find it. I have an AP that now expires in November and I am still deciding whether to keep a September trip using the AP or cancel the trip and ask for the partial refund for AP.  Thank you. ( I have heard rumor we have to call AP line by 7/11 to ask for refund. )


It's the monthly payment option
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## PrincessP

yulilin3 said:


> It's the monthly payment option
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/



Gotcha. Thanks so much. I paid in full so I am still uncertain about deadline for requesting refund. Thanks again for the prompt response.


----------



## Eastern

I received my Platinum AP refund for a pass expiring May 24. Got email yesterday, got credit back to original payment today. Refund: $181.61. Not sure how I originally purchased (I think it was from Disney before the last price increase).

Still waiting for information on cancellation request for tickets expiring in the future.


----------



## Nick Richardson

Has anyone with a paid in full pass been successful in getting a refund just for the closure period?


----------



## randumb0

PrincessP said:


> Gotcha. Thanks so much. I paid in full so I am still uncertain about deadline for requesting refund. Thanks again for the prompt response.



I believe it's 7/11


----------



## NLKim

Nick Richardson said:


> Has anyone with a paid in full pass been successful in getting a refund just for the closure period?


I got my refund yesterday for just the closure period and kept my original expiration date in August


----------



## randumb0

NLKim said:


> I got my refund yesterday for just the closure period and kept my original expiration date in August



Did they send you an email to let you know that you were refunded?


----------



## NLKim

randumb0 said:


> Did they send you an email to let you know that you were refunded?


I got an email saying that I would be getting my refund several hours AFTER the refund appeared on my credit card


----------



## n2mm

I got a refund this morning for a pass I bought for 1 of my 2 granddaughters.  $135 on my cc.  March 16-June 7.  Now expired DVC gold ap. I bought #2 granddaughter with gift card, so have to wait for a check according to the email. I have the gift card, but nothing there.

the sad part is I have every form of payment still available and know exactly how I paid for each ticket.  It shows on the ticket receipts. I printed all of them. So now after applying for the credit in April I now have to wait 6-8 weeks for a check?


----------



## Nick Richardson

Good to know!! Did you contact them by phone or email?


----------



## n2mm

Nick Richardson said:


> Good to know!! Did you contact them by phone or email?



we called months ago and had the request added to our accounts.  My daughter got her refunded yesterday too.  I’m still missing 4 refunds.


----------



## lorenae

I got my refund today!

For..................$128.50.   

My expiration date was 12/4/20.   I had three months to use my annual pass.   I'm very disappointed, as I could have just kept it and used it maybe in November or early December.  

That really sucks.


----------



## randumb0

lorenae said:


> I got my refund today!
> 
> For..................$128.50.
> 
> My expiration date was 12/4/20.   I had three months to use my annual pass.   I'm very disappointed, as I could have just kept it and used it maybe in November or early December.
> 
> That really sucks.



Did you ask for a refund for the closure period or did you ask to cancel your pass? Also, which pass do you have?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

I was a paid in full out of state AP holder. I paid the pre-SW:GE renewal rate of $808.34 (including tax) and my AP expiration was June 12th of this year.

I received a refund of $196.03 today onto my credit card.


----------



## NoTime42

FYI, Disney updated the policy to allow (3) AP days in addition to resort days

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281188669534191616


----------



## Mickeefan

I’m curious if I could renew my AP before 60 days. My dilemma is that I have a resort stay booked in late October. My pass expires on 10/24. I need to make Park Pass reservations, but can’t until I renew in August. Do you think the AP reservations will be available in August for October? I’m visiting with my Mom & sister that will just have day guest tickets. I want to be sure we can all get into Epcot. TIA


----------



## Eastern

lorenae said:


> I got my refund today!
> 
> For..................$128.50.
> 
> My expiration date was 12/4/20.   I had three months to use my annual pass.   I'm very disappointed, as I could have just kept it and used it maybe in November or early December.
> 
> That really sucks.


Sounds like a refund for the closure period for a cheaper type pass (or maybe it's a mistake). Is your pass still showing in MDE?


----------



## Lalabubbles

Received our refund for our paid in full APs yesterday. Our passes were going to expire on July 17th, we each received $306.13. Hoping they resume AP sales again soon so we can purchase them for next summers trip. I would like to make our park reservations, especially for the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## tup1830

I wonder if those that are getting refunds have the option to cancel the rest of their AP (if it gets officially offered).  Or if the additional month can be refunded also.


----------



## randumb0

I just called to cancel my AP and was told that I have to wait until more information on cancellations is released on their website in the near future.


----------



## hertamaniac

Reading between the lines, so we're getting a partial refund even though I requested via e-mail a cancellation.  And now we are being told that the cancellations request/information will be forthcoming?  And the rock gets kicked down the road, again.


----------



## Eastern

randumb0 said:


> I just called to cancel my AP and was told that I have to wait until more information on cancellations is released on their website in the near future.


I mean it sounds reasonable- if they let people cancel now and there are other options coming, those people might change their mind. I got a refund for an AP that expired in May- not much I could do with that besides cancel. I am still waiting on two that are set to expire in the future.


----------



## lorenae

randumb0 said:


> Did you ask for a refund for the closure period or did you ask to cancel your pass? Also, which pass do you have?



I asked for a total refund.   It was a cheaper pass- I’m a Florida resident- but still.........


----------



## randumb0

lorenae said:


> I asked for a total refund.   It was a cheaper pass- I’m a Florida resident- but still.........



I have the same pass as you. Does your pass still show that it is valid?


----------



## lorenae

randumb0 said:


> I have the same pass as you. Does your pass still show that it is valid?



Yes, as of today it still shows as valid.   So maybe they did only refund during the closure?   We plan on going in late April/early May if possible for the next trip.   I had tickets for my grandsons from UT, and UT gave me a 90% refund on them.


----------



## bgula

Mickeefan said:


> I’m curious if I could renew my AP before 60 days. My dilemma is that I have a resort stay booked in late October. My pass expires on 10/24. I need to make Park Pass reservations, but can’t until I renew in August. Do you think the AP reservations will be available in August for October? I’m visiting with my Mom & sister that will just have day guest tickets. I want to be sure we can all get into Epcot. TIA



Yes, you can renew earlier than 60 days


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Now that I have my 3 passes and anxiously waiting to return to DW, when I look ahead on the availability calendar and see that August weekends are basically all booked up, and Saturdays in September are basically EPCOT only (until those book up I’m sure soon), I’m starting to wonder how long I’ll actually keep my AP. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Madame

Got our email Wed.  Got refunded this morning.  $230.43 each.  We upgraded a 6 day UCT hopper to Gold DVC APs after the Dec blackout and never used it again as our Mar & Aug trips were canceled due to US-CA border closure.  APs still showing in the APP with Dec 30th end date.


----------



## MeridaAnn

Mickeefan said:


> I’m curious if I could renew my AP before 60 days. My dilemma is that I have a resort stay booked in late October. My pass expires on 10/24. I need to make Park Pass reservations, but can’t until I renew in August. Do you think the AP reservations will be available in August for October? I’m visiting with my Mom & sister that will just have day guest tickets. I want to be sure we can all get into Epcot. TIA



Yeah, I'm in a similar spot, but for May next year. My friends are staying on site, so they were able to get reservations, but I'm not on their reservation since I'll just be driving out during the day. But I can't make a reservation until my pass renewal in October, so I'm just hoping there will still be availability or some way to work around it... But that's so far out at this point that a million things could change between now and then, so I'll just have to wait and see how things go.


----------



## Eastern

Madame said:


> Got our email Wed.  Got refunded this morning.  $230.43 each.  We upgraded a 6 day UCT hopper to Gold DVC APs after the Dec blackout and never used it again as our Mar & Aug trips were canceled due to US-CA border closure.  APs still showing in the APP with Dec 30th end date.


So it sounds like you were refunded for park closure days only?


----------



## elgerber

those that are getting refunded, had you already asked for that?  They aren't just automatically refunding people correct?


----------



## TarraLee

Is anyone able to get thru to them?  When I call the passholder line, I keep getting the “all circuits are busy, call back later” message.


----------



## dlavender

Has anyone gotten their March payment refunded from the FL resident monthly payment program?


----------



## Eastern

elgerber said:


> those that are getting refunded, had you already asked for that?  They aren't just automatically refunding people correct?


I think you have to call or email to request the refund but I would wait as they are supposed to have AP options listed on the website in the coming days. If you pass is expiring soon or has already expired during the closure period then I would probably email your refund request (phones are very busy now).


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

TarraLee said:


> Is anyone able to get thru to them?  When I call the passholder line, I keep getting the “all circuits are busy, call back later” message.



Same here.


----------



## elgerber

Eastern said:


> I think you have to call or email to request the refund but I would wait as they are supposed to have AP options listed on the website in the coming days. If you pass is expiring soon or has already expired during the closure period then I would probably email your refund request (phones are very busy now).


Yes, I have been waiting, just wanted to be sure they weren't refunding people at random.


----------



## Ferrentinos

Hi all - We have also been getting mixed messages about AP refunds.  I see on this thread that many of you are also getting mixed messages and we are super frustrated as well.  

We have 3 platinum plus AP's and are from NJ - the passes are set to expire in August.  Currently, we do not feel safe traveling nor or we welcome in Florida right now anyway.  We're trying to look at our options.

Is there any consistency (lol I know) with the algorithm for refunds?  We never received any emails as a pass holder about our options and are a bit confused.
Are they refunding the 117 days of park closure and keeping the same expiration date? 
Or are they prorating the amount you've used the pass and figuring out how much "value" you've used for it and only refunding if you haven't broken even? Like if going 11 days to the parks makes you "break even" - and they see you went that many times already, are they refunding you less money? I have read reports of people claiming that on other social media platforms and that worries me a lot.  I don't want a "refund" in exchange for the extension if we won't get any money back! 

We're very frustrated with waiting on hold for hours this morning to be basically told they don't have that information and they cannot connect us with someone who does know.

I know that the only thing consistent when calling Disney is the CM's inconsistency with their responses and we are on hold again to try to talk to someone else and see what they say.  Just curious what all of you think.


----------



## appleorchard

Can't get military tickets,, and can't buy a DVC gold annual pass either????  Wow.  Just---wow. There had better not be any penalties for cancelling a trip made on borrowed points.


----------



## Eastern

Ferrentinos said:


> Hi all - We have also been getting mixed messages about AP refunds.  I see on this thread that many of you are also getting mixed messages and we are super frustrated as well.
> 
> We have 3 platinum plus AP's and are from NJ - the passes are set to expire in August.  Currently, we do not feel safe traveling nor or we welcome in Florida right now anyway.  We're trying to look at our options.
> 
> Is there any consistency (lol I know) with the algorithm for refunds?  We never received any emails as a pass holder about our options and are a bit confused.
> Are they refunding the 117 days of park closure and keeping the same expiration date?
> Or are they prorating the amount you've used the pass and figuring out how much "value" you've used for it and only refunding if you haven't broken even? Like if going 11 days to the parks makes you "break even" - and they see you went that many times already, are they refunding you less money? I have read reports of people claiming that on other social media platforms and that worries me a lot.  I don't want a "refund" in exchange for the extension if we won't get any money back!
> 
> We're very frustrated with waiting on hold for hours this morning to be basically told they don't have that information and they cannot connect us with someone who does know.
> 
> I know that the only thing consistent when calling Disney is the CM's inconsistency with their responses and we are on hold again to try to talk to someone else and see what they say.  Just curious what all of you think.


I think it's hard to figure anything out from the many random posts with varying levels of information. Posters are not posting what kind of pass they had, what their initial request was, how much they paid, or if their pass is currently showing in MDE after refund.

We do know that Disney plans on releasing AP refund/extension/cancellation options in the coming days. I would wait for that before you make any decisions.

I had a Platinum AP purchased from Disney that expired May 24. I requested a refund in early May. I got $181xx this morning, credited to my original form of payment. Family members have two partially used Platinum APs that expire Jan 2021. I requested, by phone, to cancel both (they are elderly and going to Disney is not in their near term plans). I am waiting to hear about those.


----------



## kbelle8995

I checked my expiration date.  Still not changed.  Where is my postponement Disney?


----------



## randumb0

TarraLee said:


> Is anyone able to get thru to them?  When I call the passholder line, I keep getting the “all circuits are busy, call back later” message.



I called at 8 am est and was on hold for a little over an hour before someone picked up


----------



## kbelle8995

I tried to get on the system and usually it's states two hours waits.  I'm beyond frustrated.  I just sent them a another email which has been the only way to receive any recognistion from them.  Two days until the park opens and nothing  I swear,  I'm thinking the only way to resolve is sit in the Guest services line at the parks itself.  All they have to do it tell me where the issue is.   I try to be  nice.  I probably am on a bad guest somewhere.  I have been respectful to any CM I manage to get ahold of.  I am just so up to over my head with this.  I feel like I am getting the runaround from Disney.


----------



## emilymad

With them changing the policy so you can book more days plus the AP room only discount I wonder if they are waiting to see if more people decide to keep their passes.


----------



## beercity

Do I understand this right that I have two extensions that I can opt-out of
Extension #1 - Extension for number of days closed, or a pro-rated refund for number of days closed
Extension #2 - 1 month extension or early cancellation and pro-rated refund

Is this accurate?


----------



## cbg1027

I have a Water Park Annual Pass that expired June 10. Since WDW closed March 16, does that mean that once the water parks are open again, I would have (approximately) three more months I could use the pass?

Thanks!


----------



## GatorbaitTX

beercity said:


> Do I understand this right that I have two extensions that I can opt-out of
> Extension #1 - Extension for number of days closed, or a pro-rated refund for number of days closed
> Extension #2 - 1 month extension or early cancellation and pro-rated refund
> 
> Is this accurate?


I believe it's just 1 extension option: # of days closed + 1 extra month


----------



## mommy2mrb

I was finally able to get through a few days ago to cancel my platinum pass.  CM was very nice and made sure I understood she had no info on when my refund would go through or for how much. She said that my request would be put through and to just watch my credit card for refund.  
my AP is still showing active on my MDE.


----------



## georgina

NoTime42 said:


> FYI, Disney updated the policy to allow (3) AP days in addition to resort days
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281188669534191616


I got that notification today, and can get farther than before, I can select a date and park, but when I click on the time I get the headless Olaf! The days I am trying to select are after my resort stay days. Oops, tried again and it let me make 2 more (wanted 3) now says I have reached my limit. Guess I will try cancelling one of my earlier days, I had made an extra for Oct when I couldn't get any in Dec before. Nope, back to that darn Olaf! Ugh!


----------



## CanucksRock

I still wish they would allow out of state to make more than 3 reservations. We were finally able to buy 7 day ticket for a friend joining us in September - so she could book all 7 days, while we are stuck with our 3 and hoping we can book the other 4 ad-hoc as we use them


----------



## muffyn

I have a question I don't have an annual pass, but am curious about the park reservation system. I see on the dates avail someone with a regular ticket can book anytime, but those with annual passes are blocked out of some dates & little availability on other days, why is that?


----------



## NoTime42

muffyn said:


> I have a question I don't have an annual pass, but am curious about the park reservation system. I see on the dates avail someone with a regular ticket can book anytime, but those with annual passes are blocked out of some dates & little availability on other days, why is that?


3 different buckets of tickets.  Passholders, Resort Guests and regular tickets.  
There’s a ton of passholders, (perhaps more than the government-mandated max park capacity) and they quickly booked their days.
All 3 make Disney $ so they tried to make all 3 as happy as possible.  It’s possible Resort guests and day tickets spend more per day than AP’s, so that’s why they like a blend.
A passholder with on-site resort reservations use the resort bucket during their stay, not the passholders bucket.


----------



## Arym

I've asked a couple times but no one seems to know how the extra month extension works for those of us whose passes expire in August (as in they did expire in late April and now expire in August). Are we also getting an extra month or are we out of luck? If we do get the extra month, how could that work...I can't imagine we just all get the month of October, lol.


----------



## randumb0

Arym said:


> I've asked a couple times but no one seems to know how the extra month extension works for those of us whose passes expire in August (as in they did expire in late April and now expire in August). Are we also getting an extra month or are we out of luck? If we do get the extra month, how could that work...I can't imagine we just all get the month of October, lol.



You will not get an extra month if your pass expires before October


----------



## itstrue56

I got my refund for the park closure period a few days ago posted to my credit card. I still want to cancel the remainder of my pass period, so I believe that is going to require another phone call.


----------



## kbelle8995

We are now leaning towards just cancelling the passes.  We just don't want expose the rest of our family by mistake


----------



## princessbride6205

Does anyone know how they are handling renewal certificates? We paid in full back in February but never got to activate them on our cancelled April trip. The certificate expiration is listed as Dec 31, 2030. I cannot get through on the phone line. I really wanted some resolution on this before the parks officially opened. Sigh. We have park reservations for August and January trips using these as our tickets, so I'm not looking to cancel, just trying to figure out which bucket we fall into for options.


----------



## Grumpy92

This has been handled badly from the beginning.  Our family all Received the expiration date extension except for one member.  We we’re trying to plan a September trip but can’t get a park reservation for her because of her expiration date.  We have emailed and called now the circuits are busy, really.  At this point we don’t think we will be returning until 2021 when the virus numbers hopefully will be down and are discussing just canceling all of them.  Wdw needs to call UO And get some tips on how to handle this.  We have had no problems with their AP And extending them.


----------



## Arym

randumb0 said:


> You will not get an extra month if your pass expires before October


If the extra month is truly a "sorry all this is happening and your pass is now not worth nearly as much as it was" then that would really stink that some aren't given the extra month.


----------



## twinklebug

Arym said:


> If the extra month is truly a "sorry all this is happening and your pass is now not worth nearly as much as it was" then that would really stink that some aren't given the extra month.


It makes perfect sense not to hand an extra month over to those who had expiring passes at the time of closure and chose not to renew.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I called Sunday, July 5, to cancel the remainder of my paid-in-full Platinum AP. I was told they had my information and I would get a call in 2-3 days. When I hadn't received a call by July 9, I called. For hours, any time I tried the WDW-7277 AP line, I got an "all circuits are busy" message. Last night, I finally got through and spent 90 minutes on hold before getting a CM around 9:30pm. She said that the wording was off, that someone would call only if there was a need for more information or clarification. She also said it was good that I called Sunday the 5th because they cut off requests on July 8, 'three days before the parks reopen."
Now 1) She could just be mistaken. We all have been given incorrect information before.
2) It was not clear if she meant that had *paused* taking requests for refunds because they were overwhelmed currently, or if she meant that refund requests were no longer being taken because the parks are reopening and windows of opportunity were now closed.
But I thought I would just share my experience here in case it aligns with what others have been told or experienced. I am still waiting for my refund to get back to my credit card, and I have no idea how much it will be for my AP, activated January 1, 2020, bought in July 2019 for a discount at Sam's Club.


----------



## gottalovepluto

twinklebug said:


> It makes perfect sense not to hand an extra month over to those who had expiring passes at the time of closure and chose not to renew.


No it doesn't. They were equally as affected as those who were lucky enough not to have an AP that expires Jul-Oct of 2020, they deserve the 30 days as much as any other AP holder.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I called Sunday, July 5, to cancel the remainder of my paid-in-full Platinum AP. I was told they had my information and I would get a call in 2-3 days. When I hadn't received a call by July 9, I called. For hours, any time I tried the WDW-7277 AP line, I got an "all circuits are busy" message. Last night, I finally got through and spent 90 minutes on hold before getting a CM around 9:30pm. She said that the wording was off, that someone would call only if there was a need for more information or clarification. She also said it was good that I called Sunday the 5th because they cut off requests on July 8, 'three days before the parks reopen."
> Now 1) She could just be mistaken. We all have been given incorrect information before.
> 2) It was not clear if she meant that had *paused* taking requests for refunds because they were overwhelmed currently, or if she meant that refund requests were no longer being taken because the parks are reopening and windows of opportunity were now closed.
> But I thought I would just share my experience here in case it aligns with what others have been told or experienced. I am still waiting for my refund to get back to my credit card, and I have no idea how much it will be for my AP, activated January 1, 2020, bought in July 2019 for a discount at Sam's Club.


There is no deadline


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arym said:


> If the extra month is truly a "sorry all this is happening and your pass is now not worth nearly as much as it was" then that would really stink that some aren't given the extra month.


Well... lets take a moment to remember *Disney has not stated this in writing anywhere*

Disney AP Phone CMs are the same geniuses who told people 3 egregiously erroneous things during the closure that resulted in getting customers to renew their APs (each of these things was said by multiple CMs to multiple DISers, sure other CMs gave out correct info, but too many gave out bad info)
-you can't book FP if you don't renew your AP (you could, just had to have a FP key put on your account)
-you won't get the extension when parks reopen if you don't renew now
-you won't get the 15% off renewal discount offer if your pass is extended if don't renew now

Aaaaaand here we are in July and none of that was true. So, each instance where it sounded like expiring APs were going to get screwed over was 100% the making of Disney AP Phone CMs and the reality turned out to be what Disney stated in writing (they stated in their first email to APs in mid-March they would extend the renewal discount window for expiring passes).

At the end of the day it is indeed a gamble that many are probably not willing to take now that phone CMs are telling people with expiring passes they won't get it if they don't renew. It should not be a gamble and if Disney is going to do this they should tell people. In writing. Because the only thing we have in writing is that Annual Passholders who have paid in full will get one more month in October 2020.


----------



## DavidNYC

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I called Sunday, July 5, to cancel the remainder of my paid-in-full Platinum AP. I was told they had my information and I would get a call in 2-3 days. When I hadn't received a call by July 9, I called. For hours, any time I tried the WDW-7277 AP line, I got an "all circuits are busy" message. Last night, I finally got through and spent 90 minutes on hold before getting a CM around 9:30pm. She said that the wording was off, that someone would call only if there was a need for more information or clarification. She also said it was good that I called Sunday the 5th because they cut off requests on July 8, 'three days before the parks reopen."
> Now 1) She could just be mistaken. We all have been given incorrect information before.
> 2) It was not clear if she meant that had *paused* taking requests for refunds because they were overwhelmed currently, or if she meant that refund requests were no longer being taken because the parks are reopening and windows of opportunity were now closed.
> But I thought I would just share my experience here in case it aligns with what others have been told or experienced. I am still waiting for my refund to get back to my credit card, and I have no idea how much it will be for my AP, activated January 1, 2020, bought in July 2019 for a discount at Sam's Club.



She was clearly mistaken - the Disney website and multiple other reports have clearly said they will be sending out information in early July on how to select between the options.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

DavidNYC said:


> She was clearly mistaken - the Disney website and multiple other reports have clearly said they will be sending out information in early July on how to select between the options.


Deadline would be October 2020 as stated


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Deadline would be October 2020 as stated


jully 11 is when the options change from partial refunds and no extensions to automatic 1 month extension or full cancellation


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I called Sunday, July 5, to cancel the remainder of my paid-in-full Platinum AP. I was told they had my information and I would get a call in 2-3 days. When I hadn't received a call by July 9, I called. For hours, any time I tried the WDW-7277 AP line, I got an "all circuits are busy" message. Last night, I finally got through and spent 90 minutes on hold before getting a CM around 9:30pm. She said that the wording was off, that someone would call only if there was a need for more information or clarification. She also said it was good that I called Sunday the 5th because they cut off requests on July 8, 'three days before the parks reopen."
> Now 1) She could just be mistaken. We all have been given incorrect information before.
> 2) It was not clear if she meant that had *paused* taking requests for refunds because they were overwhelmed currently, or if she meant that refund requests were no longer being taken because the parks are reopening and windows of opportunity were now closed.
> But I thought I would just share my experience here in case it aligns with what others have been told or experienced. I am still waiting for my refund to get back to my credit card, and I have no idea how much it will be for my AP, activated January 1, 2020, bought in July 2019 for a discount at Sam's Club.


That would be a breach of contract automatically


----------



## wdwlver

I’m sure others have posted but wanted to confirm that I received refund for our 4 AP’s exp date 8/17.  Credited back 800 dollars to card that was used to purchase them.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

wdwlver said:


> I’m sure others have posted but wanted to confirm that I received refund for our 4 AP’s exp date 8/17.  Credited back 800 dollars to card that was used to purchase them.


When you did you request the refund


----------



## wdwlver

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> When you did you request the refund


I assumed it would be after my AP was set to expire in August.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm on hold right now, there's a new voice message about this

Dear Valued Passholders,

We want to extend our deepest apologies to the Annual Passholders that were affected by the error that resulted in authorization holds incorrectly applied to their accounts on July 3rd. These holds have been reversed and the change should be reflected in your bank or credit card account at this time.

If you were impacted by this error and incurred bank fees or other harm as a result, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 for assistance.

Sincerely,

_Disney Destinations, LLC_


----------



## yulilin3

the new message also says more info will be provided in the coming weeks about cancelling and refunding AP


----------



## Arym

twinklebug said:


> It makes perfect sense not to hand an extra month over to those who had expiring passes at the time of closure and chose not to renew.


It doesn't make sense. Whether one chooses to renew for another year is irrelevant. The AP holders with expiration dates happening before October were just as inconvenienced as those whose passes don't expire soon. Maybe even more so, BECAUSE our passes expire soon. 


gottalovepluto said:


> No it doesn't. They were equally as affected as those who were lucky enough not to have an AP that expires Jul-Oct of 2020, they deserve the 30 days as much as any other AP holder.


Absolutely!


----------



## twinklebug

Arym said:


> It doesn't make sense. Whether one chooses to renew for another year is irrelevant. The AP holders with expiration dates happening before October were just as inconvenienced as those whose passes don't expire soon. Maybe even more so, BECAUSE our passes expire soon.



I was under the impression that your pass expired just as the US disney parks shut down. If that wasn't the case and you had weeks left, then yes, I agree with you.


----------



## Kaldro

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> jully 11 is when the options change from partial refunds and no extensions to automatic 1 month extension or full cancellation


Where did you get that from? I read along for weeks now and this deadline wasn't mentioned before somewhere.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

There is no real deadline


----------



## keishashadow

My head is spinning 

I was able to contact APH services around the same time that park reservations began for onsite guests.

At that time, I fully intended to keep our reservation the 2nd week of August.  A trip with GD, whose Platinum APH I last renewed on 1/4/20.  

I requested no extension for her APH, nor my DH.  asked instead for whatever refund (the CM said she couldn’t tell me how much).

I requested it for myself, to allow trips thru early December.

Now, with the rising CV numbers & an unexpected surgery in a week+, not sure we will keep the August reservation.  

That would result in my GD not using her pass at all this year. Sigh

What are my options, if any at that point?

Primarily, can I ‘change my mind’ now or before the planned August trip?

Can I request a full refund of GD’s renewal/another DVC discounted voucher?

I’ve had no luck calling the APH number all week.  Was initially told that a email would be sent out to confirm these elections, but haven’t received it.  DId read others posting here that they’ve received credits already back to form of payment.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Kaldro said:


> Where did you get that from? I read along for weeks now and this deadline wasn't mentioned before somewhere.


When they start the refund process


----------



## reluctantredhead

randumb0 said:


> I just called to cancel my AP and was told that I have to wait until more information on cancellations is released on their website in the near future.


I was told the exact same thing last night after waiting on hold for over 2 hours.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

reluctantredhead said:


> I was told the exact same thing last night after waiting on hold for over 2 hours.


They have to start the refund processing when the parks open


----------



## suzywindy

We decided back in early May to cancel our June and August trips and at that time asked for the partial refund of our annual passes.  Both annual passes were to expire in July.   I just received an email from disney that they are in the process of refunding the time left on the card back to my credit card.  I was surprised they actually followed through to be honest.  My AP fell off of my MDE by the beginning of June.   First time in decades that I have no AP.  I feel naked.


----------



## jerseygal

We called AP phone number on May 16th..looking forward to receiving refund for both AP and Water Park Pass


----------



## jo-jo

keishashadow said:


> *My head is spinning*



Our AP expire at the end on Nov.   We have a trip planned in early Nov and end of April (with the extra months).    We have DVC with a banking deadline end of July.    So that WAS the plan.  

  But with the numbers in FL, no fireworks, no shows, etc. we are second, third, and zillionth rethinking our plans.   Do we cancel Nov and just wait for April?   Do we forget April, take partial refund?  Do we cancel AP, get money and buy new one in April (or whenever)?   We are at the point in our trips, that the fireworks, the shows, the feel of the parks are more important than the rides.   We still do some rides, but knees and backs don't work the same they did.

These postings of you had to decided this or that by a certain date worries me.   I didn't get anything from disney saying you must decide by certain date.    But raise your hand if it seems everyone but you gets email from disney.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

I am with you, I don’t get them. I used to get all of them, AP, general, then I renewed and Thank you next, not a single communication 
I called, emailed, updated my communication preferences, all the sheananigans. Nada. Niet. 
I personally went for the partial refund, without them giving the deeds, and had it on my bank account two days ago, a simple calculation of exactly the number of days the park were closed. It fits our needs better than the extension. Tho, the one month bonus in October will be cool.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

According to BlogMickey "Same-Day Tickets Sold at Walt Disney World Ticket Windows Pending Theme Park Availability."

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/
What?!? APs can't get in, because our group's number of enteries on the reservation system is full, but random people can just walk up and purchase one day tickets as long as the 'Theme Park Tickets Guests' reservation system has availability!
So WDW rather chance not reaching capacity than fill it up with APs.


----------



## hertamaniac

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> According to BlogMickey "Same-Day Tickets Sold at Walt Disney World Ticket Windows Pending Theme Park Availability."
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/
> What?!? APs can't get in, because our group's number of enteries on the reservation system is full, but random people can just walk up and purchase one day tickets as long as the 'Theme Park Tickets Guests' reservation system has availability!
> So WDW rather chance not reaching capacity than fill it up with APs.



It devalues the AP in my mind.  I surmise there would be more local AP's that would like to go today, but couldn't get into that "bucket" for entry.


----------



## osufeth24

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> According to BlogMickey "Same-Day Tickets Sold at Walt Disney World Ticket Windows Pending Theme Park Availability."
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/
> What?!? APs can't get in, because our group's number of enteries on the reservation system is full, but random people can just walk up and purchase one day tickets as long as the 'Theme Park Tickets Guests' reservation system has availability!
> So WDW rather chance not reaching capacity than fill it up with APs.



It's like they just keep giving me reasons to not renew my AP next month


----------



## Troy Hammond

I thought the original correspondence was that information regarding AP options (cancel etc.) would be coming in early July.  Now they are saying that information will be available in the “coming weeks?”  Maybe they are delaying b/c they hope some folks with AP will change their mind and decide not to cancel when they see the low crowds and possible short term park reservation availability?  I’m out of state and cancellation is the right option for me assuming they offer a prorated refund for paid in full platinum passes.  They could also be hoping that those with AP start to use their pass again between now and when the cancellation options are announced.  I assume if you start using your pass again that your options change.


----------



## FinallyFL

It took less than 5 days for someone to file a lawsuit about the errant charges made for APs under the monthly payment plan. Anyone want to take bets on how long it takes before a lawsuit is filed about AP holders being locked out of making park reservations while Disney continues to sell day of park passes?


----------



## keishashadow

jo-jo said:


> These postings of you had to decided this or that by a certain date worries me. I didn't get anything from disney saying you must decide by certain date. But raise your hand if it seems everyone but you gets email from disne



my crystal ball sees pincodes rolling out to try to fill their minimum occupancy metrics.  If so, maybe I’ll finally receive one.  Ha, of course not, they own us already


----------



## zebrastreyepz

elgerber said:


> those that are getting refunded, had you already asked for that?  They aren't just automatically refunding people correct?


I had already requested a refund.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, i checked my MDE tickets.  Everything has changed but not even as I had originally requested?

Everyone has been extended and it appears the extra month is reflected already.  Thot that wasn’t happening until October


----------



## francie57

Ours have only been extended for the closure. No extra month yet on ours.  They need to do more than an extra month since there are no water parks and no hopping. Also wish they would do something for us in the tri state area since the Governor has lifted the quarantine restriction for us to travel to Florida


----------



## married2grumpy

francie57 said:


> Ours have only been extended for the closure. No extra month yet on ours.  They need to do more than an extra month since there are no water parks and no hopping. Also wish they would do something for us in the tri state area since the Governor has lifted the quarantine restriction for us to travel to Florida


I agree! We had to cancel because the state of Florida said we would have to quarantine 14 days before we could go to the parks. until that is lifted, those from the restricted states should get extensions in my opinion.


----------



## armerida

keishashadow said:


> Well, i checked my MDE tickets.  Everything has changed but not even as I had originally requested?
> 
> Everyone has been extended and it appears the extra month is reflected already.  Thot that wasn’t happening until October


Omg seriously?! I have been calling and begging for the extra month to be added to mine so I can make my Christmas park reservations, nothing yet, just the 117 days for the closure. Did yours just show up?


----------



## keishashadow

armerida said:


> Omg seriously?! I have been calling and begging for the extra month to be added to mine so I can make my Christmas park reservations, nothing yet, just the 117 days for the closure. Did yours just show up?


Haven’t been checking regularly, it was there yesterday


----------



## hertamaniac

FinallyFL said:


> It took less than 5 days for someone to file a lawsuit about the errant charges made for APs under the monthly payment plan. Anyone want to take bets on how long it takes before a lawsuit is filed about AP holders being locked out of making park reservations while Disney continues to sell day of park passes?



Your point is well taken.  I sense your statement has teeth and will be part of a, well I'll call it, "hoopla".  I'm a local AP and would be infuriated if I really wanted to go to the parks today given what happened (FYI...I'm not planning on going anytime soon).  My position changes if I was a vlogger and/or part of a travel agency that has vested interest.  Since I am neither, we are disappointed with today's purchase-day-of option.


----------



## KristinU

They've changed the initial outgoing message on the VIPassholder phone number to indicate that the park reservation program may impact the way we like to visit the parks and that our options will be the one month extension or cancellation of the remainder of our passes.  Details are coming in the coming weeks on how to make the selection.  Those are the two options mentioned, nothing about other options.  It also states that if I'm calling about something else, please stay on the line.

Oh, and they "cherish our enthusiasm", by the way.


----------



## FinallyFL

KristinU said:


> Oh, and they "cherish our enthusiasm", by the way.


----------



## jlovesee

I noticed also today that there was availability for TODAY at Animal Kingdom for single day tickets, but not for pass holders (obviously).  I was LIVID.  I was understanding about the double charge, I was understanding about not getting in right away, allowing guests with reservations priority, I was ok with three reservations at a time, I couldn't even get into pass holder preview though I clicked on the register right when it popped up and I was ok about that too.  I am NOT okay with single day tickets having priority over pass holders.  I was thinking after realizing maybe Disney could at least open up same day reservations (as in open up for a day at a time the morning of) so that at least those of us that are local, having to watch everyone going to dead as doornail parks (AK again), would not have to feel so used. 

Jennifer


----------



## jlovesee

jlovesee said:


> I noticed also today that there was availability for TODAY at Animal Kingdom for single day tickets, but not for pass holders (obviously).  I was LIVID.  I was understanding about the double charge, I was understanding about not getting in right away, allowing guests with reservations priority, I was ok with three reservations at a time.  I am NOT okay with single day tickets having priority over pass holders.  I was thinking after realizing maybe Disney could at least open up same day reservations (as in open up for a day at a time the morning of) so that at least those of us that are local, having to watch everyone going to dead as doornail parks (AK again), would not have to feel so used.
> 
> Jennifer





hertamaniac said:


> It devalues the AP in my mind.  I surmise there would be more local AP's that would like to go today, but couldn't get into that "bucket" for entry.




Yeah me.  I wasn't happy at all.


----------



## Clevelander

Just read an article stating that renewals AND new AP's can be purchased at Guest Services today. 
But read a few comments saying ONLY renewals right now, not new AP's.  Bummer, sounded too good to be true!


----------



## Flamingeaux

I saw on That Crazy Disney Lady stream yesterday the loooooong line to Guest Relations.  What was the problem there?  It sounded like it was APs having problems getting into the park.


----------



## sara_s

Flamingeaux said:


> I saw on That Crazy Disney Lady stream yesterday the loooooong line to Guest Relations.  What was the problem there?  It sounded like it was APs having problems getting into the park.


I read somewhere it was some sort of glitch that affected paid in full APs, but they were coming up as "payment due."   

I wish I could say I expect Disney to entice AP's with 40% resort discounts for the remainder of the year, but I know better. I don't think they'll do a darn thing to make it better.


----------



## 1lilspark

I follow one journalist who was there thu for AP preview where her only gripes were that bag check/food CMs should be wearing gloves and that relaxation zones shouldn’t be in inclosed spaces....she saw the guest service line yesterday bottlenecking down the contemporary path way and put Disney on blast to multiple news outlets for failing to enforce social distance and how they should of made a virtual queue


----------



## Monykalyn

1lilspark said:


> CMs should be wearing gloves and that relaxation zones shouldn’t be in inclosed spaces.


Well they are WRONG about he gloves (improperly used do more harm than good and 99% of non-medical people who wear them do it WRONG) But correct about the enclosed spaces and no mask zones.  
And a virtual queue would be great for GS- IF your issue isn’t your pass before you even get into the park.


----------



## kassonvike

Not sure if proper forum, but I'm a DVC member and we just planned a trip, booked the DVC hotel for next January, bought the mother in law a 9 day ticket and now I'm trying to get everyone in our family a gold AP and I can't find it anywhere online.  Lots of places reference it but it just keeps looping back to "Know before you go" pages and I can't ever get to a place to actually buy the passes.  On hold with member services right now.  We can still buy these right.  This would be a huge change to our plans.  If you can't buy them anymore they need to put that detail in the "know before you go" ASAP


----------



## Fitzwoman27

kassonvike said:


> Not sure if proper forum, but I'm a DVC member and we just planned a trip, booked the DVC hotel for next January, bought the mother in law a 9 day ticket and now I'm trying to get everyone in our family a gold AP and I can't find it anywhere online.  Lots of places reference it but it just keeps looping back to "Know before you go" pages and I can't ever get to a place to actually buy the passes.  On hold with member services right now.  We can still buy these right.  This would be a huge change to our plans.  If you can't buy them anymore they need to put that detail in the "know before you go" ASAP


I’m a DVC member. I guess they are controlling numbers so not opening AP for now. They say they will open later but I guess it depends on COVID and crowd control. Although Clevelander said you may get them at Guest Services at Park. I would get day passes and upgrade when you get there.


----------



## kassonvike

...and they just said they are not selling annual passes right now.  That would have been a REALLY good detail to put on the "know before you go" pages before I bought other party members tickets and all of us airline tickets for those dates.  I made sure the dates were valid for gold passes, I checked the park reservations system, etc. before booking/planning this.  Ugh.  Now not sure if I should buy regular tickets or wait awhile to see if they start selling AP again.  I can't reserve parks until I have tickets


----------



## kassonvike

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I’m a DVC member. I guess they are controlling numbers so not opening AP for now. They say they will open later but I guess it depends on COVID and crowd control. Although Clevelander said you may get them at Guest Services at Park. I would get day passes and upgrade when you get there.


Do they let you upgrade standard tickets to gold passes?  If so, I will probably wait a few more days to see how things go and then just buy standard tickets for now.  Thanks!


----------



## kmorlock

kassonvike said:


> Do they let you upgrade standard tickets to gold passes?  If so, I will probably wait a few more days to see how things go and then just buy standard tickets for now.  Thanks!


Yes, the amount you pay for base tickets has been able to be used to upgrade to Gold Or other passes.  You can do that at GS when you arrive. FYI- You can only get Gold Passes for those residing in your home.  If they are adults, their ID needs to show the same address.  You don’t have to be a Passholder to see the blackout dates online.  On the DVC page or the regular WDW page.  Other forums show them too so, you could just do a search.


----------



## djpooh74

kmorlock said:


> Yes, the amount you pay for base tickets has been able to be used to upgrade to Gold Or other passes.  You can do that at GS when you arrive. FYI- You can only get Gold Passes for those residing in your home.  If they are adults, their ID needs to show the same address.  You don’t have to be a Passholder to see the blackout dates online.  On the DVC page or the regular WDW page.  Other forums show them too so, you could just do a search.


Do they honor the DVC discount if you upgrade to the Gold Annual pass?


----------



## CarolynFH

djpooh74 said:


> Do they honor the DVC discount if you upgrade to the Gold Annual pass?


You would be upgrading to a DVC Gold pass, and you will need to do that in person at Guest Relations or a ticket booth. The price you pay will be based on a new DVC Gold pass since you are not renewing an AP. Each person 18 and older who is getting a Gold pass will need to be present and will need to have a photo ID showing the same address as the DVC owner. The DVC owner must show their blue card.

To get a DVC Gold AP over the phone, you have to call Member Services, and I honestly do not know whether you can upgrade from regular park tickets to a Gold or other DVC AP over the phone. I believe the upgrade must be done in person.


----------



## Troy Hammond

I'm sure they've calculated this.  Even if a lot of folks choose to cancel their pass/get a refund, they'll make more money given limited park capacity opening park reservation availabily to day tickets and resort guests vs AP.  I get it...just stinks.  I  basically only had my pass (paid if full platnium) for Jan., Feb. and part of March so I would expect an approx. 9.5 month refund if I cancel.  Given many have received a refund for the closure period we know how Disney is calculating that refund option.  Many of us have tried to get an answer to confirm how the refund will be calculated if you cancel your pass to no avail.  Until I know how they are calculating the cancelation refund, how do I decide what option is best (refund or extension for the closure period  vs cancel)?  The longer they wait to provide this info. I'm losing days should I chose to keep my pass.  I sent them another note...may try calling again.  It's wrong that they are not clarifying how the refund will be calculated...maybe a reason why they are not sharing?


----------



## nicko

Did Disney ever announce the official way to request a full refund of an AP?  I know some folks have called the VIP Passholder line and after many hours on hold, got through to someone to request a cancellation.  I haven't gotten any communication from Disney on how to request a refund.  I don't have all day to stay on hold to get through to a CM in the hopes I get a CM who has the knowledge and authority to refund my remaining time on my AP. Is there an official process yet?


----------



## dagored

nicko said:


> Did Disney ever announce the official way to request a full refund of an AP?  I know some folks have called the VIP Passholder line and after many hours on hold, got through to someone to request a cancellation.  I haven't gotten any communication from Disney on how to request a refund.  I don't have all day to stay on hold to get through to a CM in the hopes I get a CM who has the knowledge and authority to refund my remaining time on my AP. Is there an official process yet?


Nope. Many are waiting, but no official word.


----------



## n2mm

Still waiting to purchase an AP.  3 trips in 2021 so multi day is no help.


----------



## FinallyFL

nicko said:


> I don't have all day to stay on hold to get through to a CM in the hopes I get a CM who has the knowledge and authority to refund my remaining time on my AP.


I think it's unrealistic for Disney to expect me to wait for hours on hold to get a AP refund and I'm semi-retired.


----------



## twinklebug

hertamaniac said:


> It devalues the AP in my mind.  I surmise there would be more local AP's that would like to go today, but couldn't get into that "bucket" for entry.


I'm very sad that they're allowing same day ticket sales and not shuffling the inventory over to where the demand is. The message this gives AP holders is "Thanks for your money. We're full, but feel free to buy a seperate same day ticket over there. Have a magical day."

Not a good call on Disney's part in my opinion.


----------



## DavidNYC

I’m just waiting for Disney to try to count the days from reopening until they provide info on cancelling your passed as “used” days.  If they calculate it as anything other than refund from initial closing through end of pass I think they’ll see legitimate lawsuits.


----------



## DisMommyTX

We are at Magic Kingdom for a first of our three AP reservations. Hot, but park is great, super low crowds everybody seems to be doing well with social distancing and masks. 

Does anyone know when we can make another park pass reservation? I've tried this afternoon, but it says everyone already reached our limit. I looked in the plans section, and the park pass is no longer showing up for today, so I couldn't cancel it even if I wanted to. I know the calendar shows full, but I'd like to be able see if anything opens up for tomorrow or the next day. Instead, we are still getting the "guests have already reached their limit" message. Anyone know when our 3rd day should be available again? I'm worried that the extra days we have booked for an on-site reservation may be confusing the system.


----------



## yulilin3

remember to please email Disney if you are upset with what they are doing in terms of communications, refunds, and the fact they are selling same day tickets but not allowing AP to reserve more park days. We can all come here and vent but they won't come to read this, so email


----------



## yulilin3

DisMommyTX said:


> We are at Magic Kingdom for a first of our three AP reservations. Hot, but park osgreat, super low crowds nobody seems to be doing well with social distancing.
> 
> Does anyone know when we can make another park pass reservation? I've tried this afternoon, but it says everyone already reached our limit. I looked in the plans section, and the park pass is no longer showing up for today, so I couldn't cancel it even if I wanted to. I know the calendar shows full, but I'd like to be able see if anything opens up for tomorrow or the next day. Instead, we are still getting the "guests have already reached their limit" message. Anyone know when our 3rd day should be available again? I'm worried that the extra days we have booked for an on-site reservation may be confusing the system.


it looks like you have to wait until midnight tonight. And since you are at the park you could go ask at Guest Rellations and report back any info they might give you


----------



## sara_s

DavidNYC said:


> I’m just waiting for Disney to try to count the days from reopening until they provide info on cancelling your passed as “used” days.  If they calculate it as anything other than refund from initial closing through end of pass I think they’ll see legitimate lawsuits.


THIS. They will get flamed super hard if (when?) they pull that.

I feel like I'm going nuts. Some days, I want the cancellation refund in full, other days I want to extend. But there's no way I'm going to call and wait for hours on hold for them to give me a non-answer (or even worse, a wrong answer from a misinformed CM). Once the email comes in, then I'll call with a decision. I'm not going to waste my time before then.


----------



## jonc9889

WRLeGrand said:


> Is the offered refund on AP continual until your expiration, or is it a use it and lose it type situation?
> 
> To clarify, we have a Park Reservation for next week which we are debating on using. Our AP expires in November (thanks to the extension). If we went to the park one day, would that automatically kick out opportunity for requesting a refund? Just trying to decide what our family should do!
> Thanks in advance!



To my knowledge the refund was the default action they were going to take unless you called Passholder Support and specifically told them you wanted your contract extended by the months we were not aloud back in the park. I thought this had to be requested prior to the park's reopening. This might only be for passholders paying monthly, but I would call Passholder Support (407-939-7277). They can give you a more definitive answer. Heads up, though, there might be a little bit of a wait because of the recent charging/refund debacle.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

I just did a live chat on MDE and the cast Member told me emails for AP cancellations will be going out by the end of July with instructions.  We shall see... I mentioned to him I requested a refund back at the beginning of June and understood we would have to wait for the parks to open but, instead I received an extension on our AP’s.


----------



## jlovesee

This!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

waiting for dl to reopen?


----------



## ORD2KOA

Read this on FLIPBOARD today:
https://liveandletsfly.com/disney-w...-earth-for-annual-passholders/#comment-213488


----------



## twinklebug

ORD2KOA said:


> Read this on FLIPBOARD today:
> https://liveandletsfly.com/disney-w...-earth-for-annual-passholders/#comment-213488



What is flipboard?
The font being used over there is way too hard to read for a serious website.


----------



## doleddanielle

Flamingeaux said:


> I saw on That Crazy Disney Lady stream yesterday the loooooong line to Guest Relations.  What was the problem there?  It sounded like it was APs having problems getting into the park.


I heard it was also because APs tried to get same-day park reservations at GS.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AP holders are being mistreated, and I saw a post on the board last week from a very upset AP who mentioned lawsuit.  I tried to find it earlier this week but could not locate it.  Maybe it was removed???  Fine print saying what it does, the marketing material still promotes the ability to enter parks 365 days and to park hop (no restrictions on Platinum).  To sell day passes when APs are blocked out is a new low.  I am curious if a local AP holder (without a restricted AP) tried to attend today but was turned away??


----------



## DisMommyTX

yulilin3 said:


> it looks like you have to wait until midnight tonight. And since you are at the park you could go ask at Guest Rellations and report back any info they might give you



I'll try to do that, depending how long it takes to get evacuated from Splash...


----------



## yulilin3

DisMommyTX said:


> I'll try to do that, depending how long it takes to get evacuated from Splash...


Ugh, second day of malfunctions.


----------



## jlovesee

Bibbobboo2u said:


> AP holders are being mistreated, and I saw a post on the board last week from a very upset AP who mentioned lawsuit.  I tried to find it earlier this week but could not locate it.  Maybe it was removed???  Fine print saying what it does, the marketing material still promotes the ability to enter parks 365 days and to park hop (no restrictions on Platinum).  To sell day passes when APs are blocked out is a new low.  I am curious if a local AP holder (without a restricted AP) tried to attend today but was turned away??



I am so seriously tempted to go to Animal Kingdom guest relations sometime this coming week (on a day off) and ask to be let into the park with my platinum annual pass since I can buy a single day ticket for the same day online...

I only live about 10 mins from the park.  Oh someone hold me back!

Politely of course

Jennifer


----------



## ORD2KOA

twinklebug said:


> What is flipboard?
> The font being used over there is way too hard to read for a serious website.



www.flipboard.com - you can set up news feeds that are of interest to you.  

I don't understand the font issue.  I read it perfectly on both a Samsung tablet and on a desktop PC screen.


----------



## ORD2KOA

Bibbobboo2u said:


> AP holders are being mistreated, and I saw a post on the board last week from a very upset AP who mentioned lawsuit.  I tried to find it earlier this week but could not locate it.  Maybe it was removed???  Fine print saying what it does, the marketing material still promotes the ability to enter parks 365 days and to park hop (no restrictions on Platinum).  To sell day passes when APs are blocked out is a new low.  I am curious if a local AP holder (without a restricted AP) tried to attend today but was turned away??


Maybe this one?
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nsions-refunds.3798147/page-108#post-62110369


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-sales-of-walt-disney-world-annual-passes-paused-for-now/


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-sales-of-walt-disney-world-annual-passes-paused-for-now/


haven't they been paused for several weeks?


----------



## Slakk

I think there are some glitches in the park reservation system.  We decided to go in December since both of our vacations this year were cancelled (Alaska cruise, trip to London) when I saw the DVC availability and snagged a studio at Poly.  At first the system only let me reserve three days but I then linked my DVC Jessie and then the days opened up.  I have a DVC Gold pass and totally forgot about the blackout dates - I was able to book 12/18 for 2 of 3 APs but not the third.  I tried to call but the length of wait was never ending and while waiting I realized what probably was the issue.  

Anyone else able to reserve a date during blackout?


----------



## DisneyHomework

sara_s said:


> THIS. They will get flamed super hard if (when?) they pull that.
> 
> I feel like I'm going nuts. Some days, I want the cancellation refund in full, other days I want to extend. But there's no way I'm going to call and wait for hours on hold for them to give me a non-answer (or even worse, a wrong answer from a misinformed CM). Once the email comes in, then I'll call with a decision. I'm not going to waste my time before then.


This is totally me too.  I am all over the place and don’t want to wait on hold to not know the correct options in the end.  Knowing how they calculate the refund will make my decision, so I’m Waiting for the email.  But I go from trip planning to refund in my mind daily.


----------



## KristinU

jlovesee said:


> I am so seriously tempted to go to Animal Kingdom guest relations sometime this coming week (on a day off) and ask to be let into the park with my platinum annual pass since I can buy a single day ticket for the same day online...
> 
> I only live about 10 mins from the park.  Oh someone hold me back!
> 
> Politely of course
> 
> Jennifer


Ooh, I would not hold you back at all!  I, for one, would love for you to try this and let us know how it goes!


----------



## GatorbaitTX

DisneyHomework said:


> This is totally me too.  I am all over the place and don’t want to wait on hold to not know the correct options in the end.  Knowing how they calculate the refund will make my decision, so I’m Waiting for the email.  But I go from trip planning to refund in my mind daily.


There wasnt a wait on the VIPassholder line.  I called around 2pm.


----------



## DisneyHomework

GatorbaitTX said:


> There wasnt a wait on the VIPassholder line.  I called around 2pm.


That’s helpful! But what did you ask for?  I want to know what the refund calculation is before I decide which route to choose.  Sounds like no one has gotten the same answer twice yet when calling.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

DisneyHomework said:


> That’s helpful! But what did you ask for?  I want to know what the refund calculation is before I decide which route to choose.  Sounds like no one has gotten the same answer twice yet when calling.


I inquired about the status of my AP prorated refund. Our pass expires in 2 weeks and curious if they knew it would process. Basically, some secret dept handles the processing, and updates no one on their status. He literally had nothing to offer except to check to make sure our request was submitted. I also asked about where the refunds would appear if we purchased through Sam's, and he said regardless where you purchased it (Costco, Sam's, etc) it will be credited back to the form of payment. How they know what I used, who knows.


----------



## n2mm

I just read a post that was very disturbing.  Someone called for the refund for the closed time and was told that the refund was based on how many times you used your pass more than 7 days they compared the price of a 7 day ticket vs the AP price.  Since they used the pass more than the timeframe they didn’t qualify for a refund.  I was not happy to read this and I hope that’s not true Because that should not Be the formula.  That would mean I’m not getting anything and only had my 12 month pass for 9 months. I bought a 12 month pass, not a 9 month pass.  I had planned to use my pass for 14 days in April And 7 nights late May before it expired in June.


----------



## reluctantredhead

GatorbaitTX said:


> He literally had nothing to offer except to check to make sure our request was submitted.



This is very interesting, because when I called a few days ago, the guy I talked to claimed that you couldn't make a request, and that nothing was being done until the promised email was sent out.  I pointed out that my pass would be expiring in a few weeks, just like yours, and he claimed it still didn't matter.  I asked what would happen if they expired before this promised email came out, and again he just said that nothing could be done or processed or even noted in my account until that email came out.

We've been going to WDW for 26+ years, so I'm no stranger to different CMs telling people different things, but after sitting on hold for 2 hours to be told that "nothing could be done,", and then coming on here to find that others have already had refunds processed or had their refund requests noted, I am more than a little annoyed. . Still, I appreciate that this is a first world problem, we're in the middle of a pandemic, and Disney is probably doing the best they can to deal with all of this.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

reluctantredhead said:


> This is very interesting, because when I called a few days ago, the guy I talked to claimed that you couldn't make a request, and that nothing was being done until the promised email was sent out.  I pointed out that my pass would be expiring in a few weeks, just like yours, and he claimed it still didn't matter.  I asked what would happen if they expired before this promised email came out, and again he just said that nothing could be done or processed or even noted in my account until that email came out.
> 
> We've been going to WDW for 26+ years, so I'm no stranger to different CMs telling people different things, but after sitting on hold for 2 hours to be told that "nothing could be done,", and then coming on here to find that others have already had refunds processed or had their refund requests noted, I am more than a little annoyed. . Still, I appreciate that this is a first world problem, we're in the middle of a pandemic, and Disney is probably doing the best they can to deal with all of this.


Agreed, eventually we will get our money back, but I find it very interesting that they are giving this a low priority considering all their other banking debacles the last several weeks.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

jlovesee said:


> I am so seriously tempted to go to Animal Kingdom guest relations sometime this coming week (on a day off) and ask to be let into the park with my platinum annual pass since I can buy a single day ticket for the same day online...
> 
> I only live about 10 mins from the park.  Oh someone hold me back!
> 
> Politely of course
> 
> Jennifer


Apparently you will be told to buy a single day ticket to get a park pass and they *promise* they’ll apply the single day ticket cost to next year’s renewal!!

See it works out for everyone!  they get another $100 from you today, and you get to HOPE they remember you spotted them a C-note when you go to renew!  It’s Disney IT what could go wrong?!?!?


----------



## DisneyHomework

n2mm said:


> I just read a post that was very disturbing.  Someone called for the refund for the closed time and was told that the refund was based on how many times you used your pass more than 7 days they compared the price of a 7 day ticket vs the AP price.  Since they used the pass more than the timeframe they didn’t qualify for a refund.  I was not happy to read this and I hope that’s not true Because that should not Be the formula.  That would mean I’m not getting anything and only had my 12 month pass for 9 months. I bought a 12 month pass, not a 9 month pass.  I had planned to use my pass for 14 days in April And 7 nights late May before it expired in June.


I totally agree with you and I fear this is a very real possibility.  Disney ticket prices are front loaded and how they calculate this for their most loyal customers will tell a story for sure.


----------



## e_yerger

Has anyone had any lucky with getting an AP refund due to extreme circumstances? My friend purchased an AP in december and used it for 3 days. In early April she contracted COVID and is still in the hospital. She is slowly getting better, but she is looking at 6mo-1year of rehabilitation until she is close to normal again. I want to reach out and request a refund for her AP, because she logistically will never be able to use it before it expires. Anyone have luck with getting a full cancellation refund?


----------



## hertamaniac

e_yerger said:


> Has anyone had any lucky with getting an AP refund due to extreme circumstances? My friend purchased an AP in december and used it for 3 days. In early April she contracted COVID and is still in the hospital. She is slowly getting better, but she is looking at 6mo-1year of rehabilitation until she is close to normal again. I want to reach out and request a refund for her AP, because she logistically will never be able to use it before it expires. Anyone have luck with getting a full cancellation refund?



Negative.  We got the notice last Thursday via e-mail for a partial refund.  I have requested a full cancellation refund via e-mail and have it documented prior to the notice of a partial refund.  So we're still in a holding pattern.

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

jlovesee said:


> I am so seriously tempted to go to Animal Kingdom guest relations sometime this coming week (on a day off) and ask to be let into the park with my platinum annual pass since I can buy a single day ticket for the same day online...
> 
> I only live about 10 mins from the park.  Oh someone hold me back!
> 
> Politely of course
> 
> Jennifer


hold you back? No way! We want to know what happens when you do. Please go and report back. (I would myself if I lived so closer... but 1.5-hour drive is a bit much for it)


----------



## DavidNYC

n2mm said:


> I just read a post that was very disturbing.  Someone called for the refund for the closed time and was told that the refund was based on how many times you used your pass more than 7 days they compared the price of a 7 day ticket vs the AP price.  Since they used the pass more than the timeframe they didn’t qualify for a refund.  I was not happy to read this and I hope that’s not true Because that should not Be the formula.  That would mean I’m not getting anything and only had my 12 month pass for 9 months. I bought a 12 month pass, not a 9 month pass.  I had planned to use my pass for 14 days in April And 7 nights late May before it expired in June.


This goes against every other report and also would immediately invite lawsuits that would actually prevail against Disney.   That is not what people purchased with an annual pass and they cannot unilaterally turn it into a normal ticket.  None of the standard disclaimers would apply to a situation like this.


----------



## Troy Hammond

DavidNYC said:


> This goes against every other report and also would immediately invite lawsuits that would actually prevail against Disney.   That is not what people purchased with an annual pass and they cannot unilaterally turn it into a normal ticket.  None of the standard disclaimers would apply to a situation like this.


----------



## Troy Hammond

Agreed, I don’t see how it’s going to be anything other than a prorated refund (closure until original expiration date) for those that paid AP in full.  As an example, a monthly Passholder could have purchased an AP on 2/17/20 and went to the park everyday until closure.  If they select the cancelation option they walk away having only paid for approx. one month of the AP (approx. $100 for a Plat. Pass)...far less than the cost of a 7 day ticket.  I don’t see how using the cost of a 7 day ticket works in this example when calculating a refund for cancelation.  They are allowing monthly AP to cancel, meaning the monthly folks are only paying for the months they were able to use their pass.  Wouldn’t that be the same for those that paid their AP in full and select the cancel option (only pay for the months they were able to use the pass) should be refunded from closure until original expiration date.


----------



## denecarter

jlovesee said:


> I am so seriously tempted to go to Animal Kingdom guest relations sometime this coming week (on a day off) and ask to be let into the park with my platinum annual pass since I can buy a single day ticket for the same day online...
> 
> I only live about 10 mins from the park.  Oh someone hold me back!
> 
> Politely of course
> 
> Jennifer



Assuming this is okay since I heard about this guy from Craig of DIS Unplugged... the answer was no at both Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Eastern

n2mm said:


> I just read a post that was very disturbing.  Someone called for the refund for the closed time and was told that the refund was based on how many times you used your pass more than 7 days they compared the price of a 7 day ticket vs the AP price.  Since they used the pass more than the timeframe they didn’t qualify for a refund.  I was not happy to read this and I hope that’s not true Because that should not Be the formula.  That would mean I’m not getting anything and only had my 12 month pass for 9 months. I bought a 12 month pass, not a 9 month pass.  I had planned to use my pass for 14 days in April And 7 nights late May before it expired in June.


The people answering the phones don't always give the correct answer. My son had an AP that he used on at least two trips, 9 or 10 days of admissions. He got back $181 for the time the park was closed until his pass expired, which was 69 days. I think it was purchased direct from Disney at the older, cheaper rate, maybe around $953 with tax included? So I think they refunded correctly.


----------



## Eastern

e_yerger said:


> Has anyone had any lucky with getting an AP refund due to extreme circumstances? My friend purchased an AP in december and used it for 3 days. In early April she contracted COVID and is still in the hospital. She is slowly getting better, but she is looking at 6mo-1year of rehabilitation until she is close to normal again. I want to reach out and request a refund for her AP, because she logistically will never be able to use it before it expires. Anyone have luck with getting a full cancellation refund?


I am currently waiting. Request was made in late May. Ticketholders are elderly and will not travel in the near future.


----------



## jade1

n2mm said:


> I just read a post that was very disturbing.  Someone called for the refund for the closed time and was told that *the refund was based on how many times you used your pass more than 7 days* they compared the price of a 7 day ticket vs the AP price.  Since they used the pass more than the timeframe they didn’t qualify for a refund.  I was not happy to read this and I hope that’s not true Because that should not Be the formula.  That would mean I’m not getting anything and only had my 12 month pass for 9 months. I bought a 12 month pass, not a 9 month pass.  I had planned to use my pass for 14 days in April And 7 nights late May before it expired in June.



Refund? What about being charged more?

Just wait until those of us that used our AP's 30 plus days, GET CHARGED for 2 additional 10 day hoppers we "ENJOYED" before the changes.


----------



## hertamaniac

Update: We got our partial refunds this AM.  This does not negate my request for a full cancellation AP per their website and my e-mails.  So now our AP refund plane is making the turn to final approach (apparently for late July).


----------



## tup1830

I'm sorry for not following all the posts, but has the email with the detailed options been distributed yet?  I haven't seen anything other than the two original partial refund or expiration extension.  

I know they said early July, but coming up on mid-july and cannot recall seeing an additional email.


----------



## dlavender

tup1830 said:


> I'm sorry for not following all the posts, but has the email with the detailed options been distributed yet?  I haven't seen anything other than the two original partial refund or expiration extension.
> 
> I know they said early July, but coming up on mid-july and cannot recall seeing an additional email.



I haven't seen anything.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm mostly convinced at this point that there is no plan for APs, and that's why nobody can get a solid answer to anything. They still haven't figured this out. And I imagine skyrocketing cases in FL is part of the problem: any thoughts WDW had about increasing park capacity pretty quickly must surely now be gone, so now they've got all these APers who were okay with waiting a few weeks' of full reservations, but are not okay wit not being able to get in for months. I get that this is a moving target, but WDW really, REALLY needs to break the silence and be clear about what's going on, even if the message is, "We're in uncharted territory and don't know how to handle this, but we're working on it." I think they now see some massive flaws in the AP system and need to not only deal with current APers, but at the same time create a new AP system that can withstand a pandemic.

As a point of interest, I called the monthly payments hotline a couple weeks ago and was told this: because I renewed early, my "March" payment (payment #1 of the renewal period that began Mar. 23) was made on the day I renewed - in January. So they don't consider that to be a March payment; it's a January payment, as far as WDW is concerned. For an AP that began in March. Why does this matter? Because despite the fact that the renewal period began in March, _after _parks closed, my first three payments were taken _before _parks closed and are, therefore, not considered to be eligible for a refund. If I opt to cancel, I'll have paid $150 for a pass that was never able to be used because it was paid in advance for a pass that wasn't active until parks closed. Crazy, right?! But that's the gigantic problem with the monthly payment system. Luckily, I'm local enough to get my money's worth by taking the extension, even if I don't visit until late Fall. But if I wanted to cancel, I'd forfeit those 3 payments that were taken in advance. 

The fact that they're selling same-day tickets and not allowing APs entrance is infuriating. I can make allowances for nearly every other annoying aspect of how this has been handled, but not that. Unacceptable.


----------



## cm8

tup1830 said:


> I'm sorry for not following all the posts, but has the email with the detailed options been distributed yet?  I haven't seen anything other than the two original partial refund or expiration extension.
> 
> I know they said early July, but coming up on mid-july and cannot recall seeing an additional email.


 Supposedly, we will now hear back at the end of July...


----------



## gottalovepluto

cm8 said:


> Supposedly, we will now hear back at the end of July...


#DisneyIT

I think the mess on MK opening day of some paid in full APs being initially denied entry to be told by guest services their APs showed balances due means the back end of the AP system is a disaster zone. Maybe we got our first glimpse of this mess with the monthly passholder charges over the Fourth.


----------



## only hope

jonc9889 said:


> To my knowledge the refund was the default action they were going to take unless you called Passholder Support and specifically told them you wanted your contract extended by the months we were not aloud back in the park. I thought this had to be requested prior to the park's reopening. This might only be for passholders paying monthly, but I would call Passholder Support (407-939-7277). They can give you a more definitive answer. Heads up, though, there might be a little bit of a wait because of the recent charging/refund debacle.



Automatic refunds for payment plan passes are only refunds for any payments made while the parks were closed.


----------



## gottalovepluto

n2mm said:


> I just read a post that was very disturbing.  Someone called for the refund for the closed time and was told that the refund was based on how many times you used your pass more than 7 days they compared the price of a 7 day ticket vs the AP price.  Since they used the pass more than the timeframe they didn’t qualify for a refund.  I was not happy to read this and I hope that’s not true Because that should not Be the formula.  That would mean I’m not getting anything and only had my 12 month pass for 9 months. I bought a 12 month pass, not a 9 month pass.  I had planned to use my pass for 14 days in April And 7 nights late May before it expired in June.


This is why some have been holding back on refund requests wanting to know the exact number. I don’t trust they’re going to process a pro-rated refund for all.


----------



## princessbride6205

No response yet to my email from Friday. Now that I type it out, I guess it has barely been 1 business day.  
I am not willing to sit on the phone for hours, and the couple of times I've called I've gotten the "all circuits are busy" anyway. I asked for a refund between the cost of a premium pass and the DVC Gold pass, since they were closed over the Easter holiday we were scheduled to visit. If they do that, I'll accept the pass extension instead of a prorated refund or cancellation of the pass.


----------



## aib1996

I actually called the VIP passholder phone # this morning (at 8:30am, only about 20 min wait total).... called to see if I could cancel my Annual Pass (originally expires Aug 27).  I have previously called twice to add this request in, but the CM would say to call back when parks open. So today the CM said they were told to suggest people who want a full cancellation (not just refund the days closed) to wait and by end of July they will be rolling out a way to fully cancel online. He said he wouldn't recommend requesting it now since "as of right now can not guarantee a full cancel will be granted" .. but said if I wait, then *should* be able to do the online cancel when the online part is rolled out.  I asked how they would refund if we bought through Costco (3rd party) and he did say if they don't have the original form of payment on file, will be mailing out a check (this is the 2nd CM that said checks would be sent out ) . I asked again when this website version would rollout, and he said they were told by end of July. I really hope they do let us do a full cancel since we live out of state !  So I hope everything he said is true, but I have seen so many different CM answers, just no idea anymore.


----------



## dlavender

aib1996 said:


> I actually called the VIP passholder phone # this morning (at 8:30am, only about 20 min wait total).... called to see if I could cancel my Annual Pass (originally expires Aug 27).  I have previously called twice to add this request in, but the CM would say to call back when parks open. So today the CM said they were told to suggest people who want a full cancellation (not just refund the days closed) to wait and by end of July they will be rolling out a way to fully cancel online. He said he wouldn't recommend requesting it now since "as of right now can not guarantee a full cancel will be granted" .. but said if I wait, then *should* be able to do the online cancel when the online part is rolled out.  I asked how they would refund if we bought through Costco (3rd party) and he did say if they don't have the original form of payment on file, will be mailing out a check (this is the 2nd CM that said checks would be sent out ) . I asked again when this website version would rollout, and he said they were told by end of July. I really hope they do let us do a full cancel since we live out of state !  So I hope everything he said is true, but I have seen so many different CM answers, just no idea anymore.



They make me nervous with the "just wait more time" line...

Are they going to subtract out the next 2 weeks from time you technically held the pass?


----------



## n2mm

My daughter got a refund for 3 of her 4 AP.  They expired on June 7th. She got $134 per pass. They were DVC gold passes.  Not sure where the 4th pass refund is, but guessing a check is in the mail. This is only for refund for closure March-June 7.  Here’s here email she received.


----------



## aib1996

dlavender said:


> They make me nervous with the "just wait more time" line...
> 
> Are they going to subtract out the next 2 weeks from time you technically held the pass?



It makes me nervous too! I even said "So if I wait I won't miss out on the refund or mess anything up, correct?"  - they said "no"....  I didn't even think they could subtract the 2 weeks (since technically I could be going. But I guess they can see if I did go? ) ..


----------



## freshmanjs

Hi - we are planning a trip for Princess race in Feb, 2021. We have been AP holders for years. My AP expires Feb 16, 2021, so I cannot make park reservations for the Feb 19-21 weekend. I also cannot renew the AP until 60 days prior (mid-December). Is there any solution here? Do I have to just wait until December and then hope park reservations are still available? I don't want to buy separate park tickets when I am planning to renew my AP as usual. Any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## Robo

freshmanjs said:


> Hi - we are planning a trip for Princess race in Feb, 2021. We have been AP holders for years. My AP expires Feb 16, 2021, so I cannot make park reservations for the Feb 19-21 weekend. I also cannot renew the AP until 60 days prior (mid-December). Is there any solution here? Do I have to just wait until December and then hope park reservations are still available? I don't want to buy separate park tickets when I am planning to renew my AP as usual. Any suggestions? thanks!


VERY common (solvable) situation.
Call WDW (AP services) and explain.
One common solution is to allow the AP holder to renew at an earlier date.


----------



## jimim

wdwlver said:


> I’m sure others have posted but wanted to confirm that I received refund for our 4 AP’s exp date 8/17.  Credited back 800 dollars to card that was used to purchase them.


What kinda pass do u have. 800 seems low for 4 passes for 3 mth closure.


----------



## Robo

BTW, there is another solution that you can do on your own:
Buy standard tickets for your trip and make your reservations with them.
Then use those tickets' full value to upgrade to your AP renewals when you arrive.


----------



## Imagineer5

We have AP's and just purchased tickets and liked them to ourselves for our upcoming trip. There ARE available dates for ticket holders but not for AP holders.  The system will not allow me to book park days despite having tickets linked.  Anyone have this happen? On hold with Disney for eternity...


----------



## doleddanielle

Imagineer5 said:


> We have AP's and just purchased tickets and liked them to ourselves for our upcoming trip. There ARE available dates for ticket holders but not for AP holders.  The system will not allow me to book park days despite having tickets linked.  Anyone have this happen? On hold with Disney for eternity...


I think this could be because the system is prioritizing your APs over the tickets. IT will have to switch it around and prioritize the tickets for use.


----------



## wdwlver

jimim said:


> What kinda pass do u have. 800 seems low for 4 passes for 3 mth closure.


DVC gold passes


----------



## bgula

Just got off the phone with Disney and they still won't extend my AP by 1 month now instead of October.  My AP expires just before my Christmas reservation.  They said it's going to be a system-wide extension, so they can't do it manually.  Frustrating.  Guess I'll keep trying.


----------



## ipianomantanner

Asked for the refund and cancellation of the rest of my pass. Just got this in a reply, which I absolutely do not understand:

It sounds like from your email you requested to cancel your Annual Pass and have the partial refund extend to your renewal date. Since that is not something we are offering, that would be an exception request. These need to be reviewed and there is no time table to see if they will be approved and if so when the refund will be sent out.


----------



## ipianomantanner

ipianomantanner said:


> Asked for the refund and cancellation of the rest of my pass. Just got this in a reply, which I absolutely do not understand:
> 
> It sounds like from your email you requested to cancel your Annual Pass and have the partial refund extend to your renewal date. Since that is not something we are offering, that would be an exception request. These need to be reviewed and there is no time table to see if they will be approved and if so when the refund will be sent out.


Is that not what they’ve emailed out as an alternative option for paid in full pass holders? That’s a 180 based on what they’ve said is coming at the end of the month.


----------



## dlavender

Got a call yesterday evening from a supervisor. 

This poor CM sounded like she was over the whole thing.

She said they are way behind in processing the March refunds and that she was sending me a check for that payment and also that I’ll probably get it again when they finally get around to refunding the card.  Also sending me a $50 gift card for the trouble.  Said check won’t go out for 2 weeks.  Just an update.


----------



## Eastern

ipianomantanner said:


> Asked for the refund and cancellation of the rest of my pass. Just got this in a reply, which I absolutely do not understand:
> 
> It sounds like from your email you requested to cancel your Annual Pass and have the partial refund extend to your renewal date. Since that is not something we are offering, that would be an exception request. These need to be reviewed and there is no time table to see if they will be approved and if so when the refund will be sent out.


This is what I was told when I called in late May. I wanted to cancel the passes fully for two seniors (as opposed to a partial refund for days closed). They told me that I could request it and that it would be reviewed on a case by case basis, with no timetable available. It sounds like this is what you have been told as well.


----------



## Eastern

dlavender said:


> Got a call yesterday evening from a supervisor.
> 
> ...She said they are way behind in processing the March refunds and that she was sending me a check for that payment and also that I’ll probably get it again when they finally get around to refunding the card.  Also sending me a $50 gift card for the trouble.  Said check won’t go out for 2 weeks.  Just an update.


I am glad you got a gift card but this is what is wrong with the whole process: the inconsistency. Everyone probably deserves a $50 gift card right now. I wish they would just get organized and refund people what they actually owe them and I'd be happy with that. No gc necessary.


----------



## Hummingbird

Has anyone on the monthly plan had their payments re-started yet?


----------



## Physics Guy

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I just did a live chat on MDE and the cast Member told me emails for AP cancellations will be going out by the end of July with instructions.  We shall see... I mentioned to him I requested a refund back at the beginning of June and understood we would have to wait for the parks to open but, instead I received an extension on our AP’s.



Same here.  I just checked my account this morning. I had called and requested the refund back in early June (had cancelled 2 trips this summer) and now see that they instead extended my AP expiration date by 4 months.  ***?


----------



## n2mm

Physics Guy said:


> Same here.  I just checked my account this morning. I had called and requested the refund back in early June (had cancelled 2 trips this summer) and now see that they instead extended my AP expiration date by 4 months.  ***?



I just want this to get resolved. I processed my refund April 28th when my husband’s AP expired along with his renewal voucher (not activated, which us over $600). Along with my AP which expired June 3.  I know our APs refund is probably around $100+ combined.  I even checked back a second time when my husband’s AP was given a new expiration date and the CM said it was still marked for a refund.  This limbo needs to end.  I shouldn’t have to call.  I did my part as directed, now they need to do their part or hire more people to help.


----------



## CanucksRock

Ok now they are offering a 30% merch discount but only for a month - thats just mean!!! I don't go til September. Already peeved I can only book 3 days and I'm coming from out of the country.


----------



## KristinU

Imagineer5 said:


> We have AP's and just purchased tickets and liked them to ourselves for our upcoming trip. There ARE available dates for ticket holders but not for AP holders.  The system will not allow me to book park days despite having tickets linked.  Anyone have this happen? On hold with Disney for eternity...


Please keep us posted when they resolve this.  This is similar to the scenario I'm concerned about.  I'm planning on requesting a refund on our APs and just adding admission to our resort-only reservation for December.  I currently have park passes scheduled as an AP for our dates, though, and I don't want to lose those in the process...though it looks like there's still plenty of availability at this point.


----------



## PrincessV

Hummingbird said:


> Has anyone on the monthly plan had their payments re-started yet?


Not I, but my payments are taken on the 2nd of each month, so my next one wouldn't happen until Aug. 2.


----------



## Physics Guy

n2mm said:


> I just want this to get resolved. I processed my refund April 28th when my husband’s AP expired along with his renewal voucher (not activated, which us over $600). Along with my AP which expired June 3.  I know our APs refund is probably around $100+ combined.  I even checked back a second time when my husband’s AP was given a new expiration date and the CM said it was still marked for a refund.  This limbo needs to end.  I shouldn’t have to call.  I did my part as directed, now they need to do their part or hire more people to help.



Agreed.  I just called and spoke with a CM (40 minutes on hold).  The CM did see I called in early June and my account was noted as request for refund but she didn't know why I got the extension instead.  She put the refund request through again with the note that I had already called in June.  She said at this point everyone will get an automatic extension and partial refunds are no longer guaranteed if you hadn't called already.  She also indicated this is not the same as the cancellation emails that are to come in the near future.  I expect this partial refund (if it goes through this time) will take some time to process.  Limbo...


----------



## Hummingbird

PrincessV said:


> Not I, but my payments are taken on the 2nd of each month, so my next one wouldn't happen until Aug. 2.



Thank you for answering, I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I have my daughter's AP on the monthly plan and payment date is the 13th but it hasn't been taken.


----------



## tup1830

Physics Guy said:


> Agreed.  I just called and spoke with a CM (40 minutes on hold).  The CM did see I called in early June and my account was noted as request for refund but she didn't know why I got the extension instead.  She put the refund request through again with the note that I had already called in June.  She said at this point everyone will get an automatic extension and partial refunds are no longer guaranteed if you hadn't called already.  She also indicated this is not the same as the cancellation emails that are to come in the near future.  I expect this partial refund (if it goes through this time) will take some time to process.  Limbo...


Wait, I had called and was told i have time to make a decision based off the cancellation option that would be available.  I hope they don't pull that plug without informing us because depending on the options, i should be able to make an informed decision!!!!!


----------



## n2mm

Physics Guy said:


> Agreed.  I just called and spoke with a CM (40 minutes on hold).  The CM did see I called in early June and my account was noted as request for refund but she didn't know why I got the extension instead.  She put the refund request through again with the note that I had already called in June.  She said at this point everyone will get an automatic extension and partial refunds are no longer guaranteed if you hadn't called already.  She also indicated this is not the same as the cancellation emails that are to come in the near future.  I expect this partial refund (if it goes through this time) will take some time to process.  Limbo...



thanks for the update.  I’ve called twice now and will wait until the end of the week before I try again.  while my husband’s pass was extended, mine was not.  If you see any $$ post back.  My daughter got her refund in her bank account the same day she got the email saying it had been processed.  But only got 3 out of 4 refunds. We think the last will be a check because it was bought with both a credit card and gift card.


----------



## n2mm

tup1830 said:


> Wait, I had called and was told i have time to make a decision based off the cancellation option that would be available.  I hope they don't pull that plug without informing us because depending on the options, i should be able to make an informed decision!!!!!



yea, it seems you have to choose blindly. Since we knew we would not be back, we had to choose refund even not knowing the formula used. Good luck.


----------



## emilymad

Physics Guy said:


> Agreed.  I just called and spoke with a CM (40 minutes on hold).  The CM did see I called in early June and my account was noted as request for refund but she didn't know why I got the extension instead.  She put the refund request through again with the note that I had already called in June.  She said at this point everyone will get an automatic extension and partial refunds are no longer guaranteed if you hadn't called already.  She also indicated this is not the same as the cancellation emails that are to come in the near future.  I expect this partial refund (if it goes through this time) will take some time to process.  Limbo...



Well I sent numerous emails with no response but I haven't called so does that mean we are out of luck?  I haven't had time to sit on hold to get no information.


----------



## Eastern

CanucksRock said:


> Ok now they are offering a 30% merch discount but only for a month - thats just mean!!! I don't go til September. Already peeved I can only book 3 days and I'm coming from out of the country.


I guess they need cash. (to pay for all of the AP refunds)


----------



## emilymad

I am going to happen to be in Orlando over the weekend.  Do you think if I went to Guest Services at DS they would be able to help with a refund?


----------



## n2mm

CanucksRock said:


> Ok now they are offering a 30% merch discount but only for a month - thats just mean!!! I don't go til September. Already peeved I can only book 3 days and I'm coming from out of the country.



they got to move all that 2020 stuff out.  I imagine cruise 2020 stuff is sitting around too.  The outlets will be full.  Maybe they’ll do a tent sale for AP holders like universal studios does every year.


----------



## KristinU

emilymad said:


> I am going to happen to be in Orlando over the weekend.  Do you think if I went to Guest Services at DS they would be able to help with a refund?


My gut says that it isn't likely that they'll be able to help.  But if you're planning on going to DS anyway, it might be worth a shot to swing in if it isn't insanely busy.


----------



## Eastern

KristinU said:


> My gut says that it isn't likely that they'll be able to help.  But if you're planning on going to DS anyway, it might be worth a shot to swing in if it isn't insanely busy.


Yeah they really can't do anything because if anyone hears about it they will be swamped with requests/complaints.


----------



## disworldnum1

Well I finally got through to Disney again about refunds on our passes,we had to cancel 2 weeks in April and asked about refund.Was told if we request a refund you get paid up to your original expiration date and not the 4 month extension.So even though they were closed we will get no credit for that time.we are vacation club members since 1998 and annual pass holders forever but I feel disney is letting us down.


----------



## disneypharm

disneypharm said:


> Just received an email regarding our AP cancellation I requested:
> "Thank you for your patience as we processed your request to receive a partial refund in lieu of an extension of your pass expiration date.
> Your refund has been processed by Disney but it can take approximately 7 to 10 business days to receive. This timeframe may vary from one financial institution to another. Please note that we will issue refunds to the original form of payment where possible. If you paid via cash, gift card or if your original form of payment is no longer valid, we will send a check to you in the mail and that may take approximately 6 to 8 weeks to receive. "
> 
> I thought they are talking about partial refund for the closure period only, so I just called them and was only on hold for about 15 min!  The CM told me that the refund is for the remainder of our APs, so basically about 8 months (March 16 until Nov 12)!  I asked her if a AP freeze is available, and she said not at this time.
> 
> Edit:  Just to add, I don't trust the above information until I see the actual $ in my account!


Well, I posted this a few days ago after talking to a CM.  I guess she didn't know what she was talking about after all!  Just checked our credit card and we were reimbursed for only the closure period (117 days)!!  Ugh!!  I asked her 3 times to confirm that the amount is for total cancellation (since I requested this) and she said yes every time.  So tired of CMs telling you whatever they think is the right answer!!  I am too upset to call and wait on the line to get another CM who wants to give you their version of what Disney is planning to do!


----------



## a1tinkfans

I’ve been on hold over 45 minutes multiple times. Their ‘message” is to await a new email. Well I got one originally and heard nothing. Now on MDE we re extended?!   So I saw an email posted on another thread. I emailed. My automated response was... thanks, we re closed now.
Frustrated, and honestly Disgusted with their handling. They know who has APs. They should have this sorted out by now.. some got their refunds.. others like me, nothing. 
Ugh!!DISNEY needs to do Much Better!


----------



## a1tinkfans

You are not alone and DISNEY needs to do Much Better!  I have NO refund yet!


----------



## disworldnum1

a1tinkfans said:


> I’ve been on hold over 45 minutes multiple times. Their ‘message” is to await a new email. Well I got one originally and heard nothing. Now on MDE we re extended?!   So I saw an email posted on another thread. I emailed. My automated response was... thanks, we re closed now.
> Frustrated, and honestly Disgusted with their handling. They know who has APs. They should have this sorted out by now.. some got their refunds.. others like me, nothing.
> Ugh!!DISNEY needs to do Much Better!


This was the second time I actually got through.the first time I was told to await an email with all the info.This time after over 40 min hold this was not what I expected.I guess they lost the magic during this time..


----------



## disneypharm

a1tinkfans said:


> You are not alone and DISNEY needs to do Much Better!  I have NO refund yet!


Thank you!


----------



## ipianomantanner

I genuinely just cannot comprehend how Disney is handling this so incredibly poorly. From EVERY angle.  Just how?


----------



## rg35

disneypharm said:


> Well, I posted this a few days ago after talking to a CM.  I guess she didn't know what she was talking about after all!  Just checked our credit card and we were reimbursed for only the closure period (117 days)!!  Ugh!!  I asked her 3 times to confirm that the amount is for total cancellation (since I requested this) and she said yes every time.  So tired of CMs telling you whatever they think is the right answer!!  I am too upset to call and wait on the line to get another CM who wants to give you their version of what Disney is planning to do!



The CMs are completely clueless about the cancellation policy. I called for a partial refund and the CM processed it and said I would get a call when they were ready to complete it. I had sent an email a while ago asking about refunds, which I got a response to after I had called to request a refund. After some back and forth with that CM, she said that the original CM was wrong and that I won't get another call, that I'll just get an email once the team who is processing refunds completes it. She couldn't tell me what the refund amount would be or when it would be done either. Disney has handled the AP aspect very poorly, although I know there are a lot of things on fire right now.


----------



## disneypharm

Our Platinum passes ($1100 each) were used for only 7 days in November 2019.  They cancelled our 2 trips and I cancelled one.  They reimbursed us $383 each.  We are out of state visitors and can't visit Disney anytime soon!  So, I can't even get another 7-day trip out of it.  I have sent 2 emails and called 3 times, and have been told different things every single time!!  Come on Disney!  I know it is hard for your business financially, but at least train your CMs to say they don't know instead of making things up!


----------



## dlavender

I suggest a strongly worded email. 

Not in a joking way, as I normally am. 

I sent one "come on" email that was very nice. I got nothing.

Two days ago I sent a more stern "fix this now" and got a call last night and a refund plus a $50 gift card.

Just my .02.  Could have got lucky. But I think the change in email tone may have done the trick. I was very nice on the phone.


----------



## yulilin3

dlavender said:


> I suggest a strongly worded email.
> 
> Not in a joking way, as I normally am.
> 
> I sent one "come on" email that was very nice. I got nothing.
> 
> Two days ago I sent a more stern "fix this now" and got a call last night and a refund plus a $50 gift card.
> 
> Just my .02.  Could have got lucky. But I think the change in email tone may have done the trick. I was very nice on the phone.


yeah it is the only way to get someone to contact you


----------



## Hummingbird

Hummingbird said:


> Thank you for answering, I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I have my daughter's AP on the monthly plan and payment date is the 13th but it hasn't been taken.


I spoke too soon. They processed the payment this afternoon.


----------



## beesly

I just called (24 minute total call time) and spoke to a very bubbly CM. When I told him I wanted to cancel my daughter’s AP, he said he had good news and bad news for me but promised the bad news wouldn’t be that bad.
He went on to say the bad news was that he couldn’t manipulate the pass in the system right now in order to process the cancellation. He then said the good news was that there was a message sent out to the teams that Disney is about to make a “HUGE announcement” with respect to annual passes because of the feedback they’ve gotten from passholders who don’t feel safe visiting the parks, or aren’t happy about not being able to park hop, etc. He said he didn’t have a date when the announcement will be made except “the VERY NEAR future, and when Disney says VERY NEAR future they don’t mean months or even weeks but the VERY NEAR future, HINT HINT, WINK WINK” (yes, he actually said it like that ). He said that after the announcement is made, I might not even need to call back in order to take whatever action I choose to take with the pass.

So, I’ll take that with a grain of salt and continue waiting. 

Edited to add: I should have asked him if that definition of "VERY NEAR future" is the same one they used when they kept telling us to check the DPB while waiting for Rivers of Light info ...


----------



## FinallyFL

beesly said:


> the announcement will be made except “the VERY NEAR future, and when Disney says VERY NEAR future they don’t mean months or even weeks but the VERY NEAR future, HINT HINT, WINK WINK”.


VERY NEAR future = Soon


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> I suggest a strongly worded email.
> 
> Not in a joking way, as I normally am.
> 
> I sent one "come on" email that was very nice. I got nothing.
> 
> Two days ago I sent a more stern "fix this now" and got a call last night and a refund plus a $50 gift card.
> 
> Just my .02.  Could have got lucky. But I think the change in email tone may have done the trick. I was very nice on the phone.



Sending an e-mail is not a guarantee that you'll get a response in a timely fashion, but you did well.  Congrads!


----------



## hertamaniac

beesly said:


> I just called (24 minute total call time) and spoke to a very bubbly CM. When I told him I wanted to cancel my daughter’s AP, he said he had good news and bad news for me but promised the bad news wouldn’t be that bad.
> He went on to say the bad news was that he couldn’t manipulate the pass in the system right now in order to process the cancellation. He then said the good news was that there was a message sent out to the teams that Disney is about to make a “HUGE announcement” with respect to annual passes because of the feedback they’ve gotten from passholders who don’t feel safe visiting the parks, or aren’t happy about not being able to park hop, etc. He said he didn’t have a date when the announcement will be made except “the VERY NEAR future, and when Disney says VERY NEAR future they don’t mean months or even weeks but the VERY NEAR future, HINT HINT, WINK WINK” (yes, he actually said it like that ). He said that after the announcement is made, I might not even need to call back in order to take whatever action I choose to take with the pass.
> 
> So, I’ll take that with a grain of salt and continue waiting.
> 
> Edited to add: I should have asked him if that definition of "VERY NEAR future" is the same one they used when they kept telling us to check the DPB while waiting for Rivers of Light info ...



Waiting with bated breath.  But, I feel like we've been Pavlov's Dog conditioned that my expectations are tempered.


----------



## brewhome

All of your bad experiences with inconsistent messaging from CMs have  convinced me to just wait for the email that’s allegedly coming “soon”.  Hopefully it will be super clear message with simple choices that can be made online instead of via phone... but we shall see!


----------



## dlavender

beesly said:


> I just called (24 minute total call time) and spoke to a very bubbly CM. When I told him I wanted to cancel my daughter’s AP, he said he had good news and bad news for me but promised the bad news wouldn’t be that bad.
> He went on to say the bad news was that he couldn’t manipulate the pass in the system right now in order to process the cancellation. He then said the good news was that there was a message sent out to the teams that Disney is about to make a “HUGE announcement” with respect to annual passes because of the feedback they’ve gotten from passholders who don’t feel safe visiting the parks, or aren’t happy about not being able to park hop, etc. He said he didn’t have a date when the announcement will be made except “the VERY NEAR future, and when Disney says VERY NEAR future they don’t mean months or even weeks but the VERY NEAR future, HINT HINT, WINK WINK” (yes, he actually said it like that ). He said that after the announcement is made, I might not even need to call back in order to take whatever action I choose to take with the pass.
> 
> So, I’ll take that with a grain of salt and continue waiting.
> 
> Edited to add: I should have asked him if that definition of "VERY NEAR future" is the same one they used when they kept telling us to check the DPB while waiting for Rivers of Light info ...





All I could think about when reading your CM experience, lol


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

I just received this email regarding my Premier AP. Looks like they are making more days open for passholders and some more details regarding what the extensions will look like for us with the continued closure of Disneyland. 

ETA: Also note the Aug 11 deadline to make a decision to extend or refund the pass. 

​
Dear Valued Passholder,​As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you.

We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_® Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability.

Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), *in addition to* holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.​*Updates on options to manage your Premier pass*​We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks. A further extension due to theme park closures at the _Disneyland_® Resort will be applied to your pass 6–8 weeks after _Disneyland_® Resort Theme Parks reopen. Please note that _Disneyland_® Resort will have different Park reservation rules and availability for its theme parks. More information about _Disneyland_® Resort theme park reservations will be shared at a later date.

If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. Now through August 11, 2020, call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* to cancel your pass or for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.​

​
We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.​

​
Hope to see you real soon!​


----------



## Hummingbird

Just got this email...


Dear Valued Passholder,As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you. 

We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_®Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability. 

Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), *in addition to* holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.*Updates on options to manage your pass*We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks. 

If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries. 

We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.

Hope to see you real soon!


----------



## PrincessV

I got the email too. But I'm still confused. Refund of... what? Full value? Time parks were closed? Some random amount we won't know until it's done??? I'm afraid to click the link to see - someone please share if you click it and get more info!


----------



## beesly

Hummingbird said:


> Just got this email...
> 
> 
> Dear Valued Passholder,As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you.
> 
> We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_®Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability.
> 
> Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), *in addition to* holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.*Updates on options to manage your pass*We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks.
> 
> If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> 
> We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.
> 
> Hope to see you real soon!



...That's it? I was 45 minutes too early with my call for that "HUGE" announcement?


----------



## yulilin3

I haven't been paying attention to the ap Saga, just went on this side of the site and there's a pop up chat for ap. Is this new?
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/I truly apologize, is this new wording as well?

*If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options are:*

Receive an additional one-month (30 days) extension to your pass (unless you choose to cancel your pass). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account over the coming weeks.
If you prefer, and in lieu of the one-month extension, you may choose to cancel your annual pass(es). Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable). *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available.* To request this option, contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.
*If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options are:*

Receive an additional one-month (30 days) extension to your pass(es) (unless you choose to cancel your pass(es)). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account over the coming weeks.
If you prefer, and in lieu of the additional one-month extension, you may choose to cancel your annual pass(es). If you choose this option, monthly payments will be stopped starting August 12, 2020. Your pass(es) will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded. If you made a payment between March 14, 2020 through April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, that payment will also be retroactively refunded. *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available.* To request this option, contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.
Now through August 11, 2020, call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at 407-939-7277 to cancel your pass or for assistance on any individual concerns. Please note that once submitted, selections cannot be changed.
Please note*: We will email Annual Passholders these details in phases over the course of several hours beginning the afternoon of July 14.*


----------



## KristinU

No email yet here...but it looks like they're starting.  I especially like @Hummingbird 's email that has a personalized link.  If we don't have to call in, I will be thrilled.

I agree @PrincessV - what exactly am I choosing?  I'd like to have the cancellation refund calculation method spelled out for me before I make my final selection.

Plus, Anyone else get a little barfy when they call us "cherished"?  Blech.


----------



## hertamaniac

KristinU said:


> No email yet here...but it looks like they're starting.  I especially like @Hummingbird 's email that has a personalized link.  If we don't have to call in, I will be thrilled.
> 
> I agree @PrincessV - what exactly am I choosing?  I'd like to have the cancellation refund calculation method spelled out for me before I make my final selection.
> 
> Plus, Anyone else get a little barfy when they call us "cherished"?  Blech.



Playing annual passholder refund roulette with their link?


----------



## KristinU

Online chatting right now and asked for what our refund amount would be if we choose cancellation: 
You are now chatting with Marshall.


Marshall
 at 17:11, Jul 14:
Welcome foolish mortal, thank you for contacting Walt Disney World®! I am your host, your ghost host Marshall. How can I help you today?


You
 at 17:12, Jul 14:


Hello Marshall. My family has Platinum Annual Passes, effective 1/24/2020. Can you tell me the amount of the refund we would receive if we chose to cancel our passes? Passholder names: XXXXXX,XXXXX,XXXXXX

Marshall
 at 17:13, Jul 14:
We don't know the amount of the refund. That is determined in another department.


You
 at 17:13, Jul 14:


OK, how can I find that out?

Marshall
 at 17:14, Jul 14:
You would not be able to.


You
 at 17:14, Jul 14:


So, I'm supposed to make a decision blindly?

You
 at 17:15, Jul 14:


If I don't know how it will be calculated I cannot make an informed decision about how I want to proceed.

Marshall
 at 17:15, Jul 14:
I was just reading the email that we got about the process. There is no way for us to know the amount you will be getting back.


You
 at 17:16, Jul 14:


Who can I contact so I can find out that information?

Marshall
 at 17:17, Jul 14:
Let me see.


----------



## disneypharm

beesly said:


> I just called (24 minute total call time) and spoke to a very bubbly CM. When I told him I wanted to cancel my daughter’s AP, he said he had good news and bad news for me but promised the bad news wouldn’t be that bad.
> He went on to say the bad news was that he couldn’t manipulate the pass in the system right now in order to process the cancellation. He then said the good news was that there was a message sent out to the teams that Disney is about to make a “HUGE announcement” with respect to annual passes because of the feedback they’ve gotten from passholders who don’t feel safe visiting the parks, or aren’t happy about not being able to park hop, etc. He said he didn’t have a date when the announcement will be made except “the VERY NEAR future, and when Disney says VERY NEAR future they don’t mean months or even weeks but the VERY NEAR future, HINT HINT, WINK WINK” (yes, he actually said it like that ). He said that after the announcement is made, I might not even need to call back in order to take whatever action I choose to take with the pass.
> 
> So, I’ll take that with a grain of salt and continue waiting.
> 
> Edited to add: I should have asked him if that definition of "VERY NEAR future" is the same one they used when they kept telling us to check the DPB while waiting for Rivers of Light info ...


Yep!  I just called again and talked to another CM who told me about Disney's new options on their website (I assume picking cancellation or extension) in a few weeks.  However, she didn't say much about the details.


----------



## KristinU

While I wait for his reply I'm re-reading the wording.  At least it looks like refund will cover the closure period: 


If you prefer, and in lieu of the one-month extension, you may choose to cancel your annual pass(es). Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date *(as extended, if applicable)*. *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available.* To request this option, contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I clicked that link, logged in, and it said "Your selection has been recorded." Or something along those lines. I guess it just shows that my call a few weeks ago to cancel my pass was put into the system.


----------



## hertamaniac

Iowamomof4 said:


> I clicked that link, logged in, and it said "Your selection has been recorded." Or something along those lines. I guess it just shows that my call a few weeks ago to cancel my pass was put into the system.



Same.  Nice that they tell us what option was recorded.


----------



## Dugette

That chat posted is ridiculous. Disney: We’re going to give you part of your money back in exchange for no longer having admission. AP: How much of my money? Disney: Part. Surprise. We’ll tell you “soon.” Please commit first.


----------



## KristinU

My chat continues: 

Marshall
 at 17:23, Jul 14:
Sorry had to get the information.


Marshall
 at 17:23, Jul 14:
Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable).


You
 at 17:25, Jul 14:


OK, so any idea how that's calculated? Purchase price divided by 365, less the days active prior to closure, less the days from July 11 to August 11?

Marshall
 at 17:26, Jul 14:
I am sorry, but we don't have that information.


You
 at 17:26, Jul 14:


OK, so back to my previous question - who can I contact to find that information?

Marshall
 at 17:27, Jul 14:
There is not a department that you would be able to speak to that has that information.


----------



## hertamaniac

KristinU said:


> My chat continues:
> 
> Marshall
> at 17:23, Jul 14:
> Sorry had to get the information.
> 
> 
> Marshall
> at 17:23, Jul 14:
> Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable).
> 
> 
> You
> at 17:25, Jul 14:
> 
> 
> OK, so any idea how that's calculated? Purchase price divided by 365, less the days active prior to closure, less the days from July 11 to August 11?
> 
> Marshall
> at 17:26, Jul 14:
> I am sorry, but we don't have that information.
> 
> 
> You
> at 17:26, Jul 14:
> 
> 
> OK, so back to my previous question - who can I contact to find that information?
> 
> Marshall
> at 17:27, Jul 14:
> There is not a department that you would be able to speak to that has that information.



Par for the course.


----------



## disneypharm

Iowamomof4 said:


> I clicked that link, logged in, and it said "Your selection has been recorded." Or something along those lines. I guess it just shows that my call a few weeks ago to cancel my pass was put into the system.


In the link, what were your options?  Cancel in full, extension, partial cancellation?


----------



## elgerber

KristinU said:


> While I wait for his reply I'm re-reading the wording.  At least it looks like refund will cover the closure period:
> 
> 
> If you prefer, and in lieu of the one-month extension, you may choose to cancel your annual pass(es). Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date *(as extended, if applicable)*. *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available.* To request this option, contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.


I read this as you are only being refunded from the days the parks opened until expiration, not the Mar-July dates?  Or did I miss something somewhere. Or are they saying from July 11 through the 117 day extension expiration date?


----------



## KristinU

And the rest of my chat: 

You
 at 17:30, Jul 14:


So, nobody knows who holds the magical calculations on this? And I'm supposed to just make a decision based on incomplete information? And then somehow I wait 3-4 months and I get what I get?

Marshall
 at 17:31, Jul 14:
That is all of the information I have at this time.


You
 at 17:32, Jul 14:


I know it isn't your fault, but boy did they leave you ill-equipped for answering these questions. I've lost all faith in Disney over the handling of the Annual Passholders.

Marshall
 at 17:33, Jul 14:
I am sorry that you feel that way.


You
 at 17:33, Jul 14:


Thank you for your time. Best of luck as you field more questions like mine, I'm sure this is not easy for you. Have a good evening.


----------



## sara_s

KristinU said:


> You
> at 17:26, Jul 14:
> 
> 
> OK, so back to my previous question - who can I contact to find that information?
> 
> Marshall
> at 17:27, Jul 14:
> *There is not a department that you would be able to speak to that has that information.*


----------



## KristinU

At least I have you guys here to laugh with and shake our heads in disbelief together!

This is literally becoming comical.  I'd laugh harder, though, if it was just tens of dollars on the line and not hundreds or thousands.


----------



## yulilin3

SECOND EMAIL

Dear Valued Passholder,​As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you.

We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_® Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability.

Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), *in addition to* holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.​*Updates on options to manage your pass*​We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks.

If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.

We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.

Hope to see you real soon!​


----------



## pepperandchips

Noooooooo

I clicked on the “personalized link” and logged in thinking it would give me options... it just said that it confirmed my request for a refund!!! Argh that is not what I wanted it to do. 

Warning to everyone else! Don’t click the link!!!


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> SECOND EMAIL
> ​
> Dear Valued Passholder,​As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you.
> 
> We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_® Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability.
> 
> Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), *in addition to* holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.​*Updates on options to manage your pass*​We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks.
> 
> If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> 
> We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.
> 
> Hope to see you real soon!​


Obviously I didn’t get any of these emails -_- but can someone let me know how the personalized link works? I was able to log in after clicking but how can I confirm it’s my account? Can someone post screenshots of their experience? I am looking to cancel 3 passes.


----------



## KristinU

pepperandchips said:


> Noooooooo
> 
> I clicked on the “personalized link” and logged in thinking it would give me options... it just said that it confirmed my request for a refund!!! Argh that is not what I wanted it to do.
> 
> Warning to everyone else! Don’t click the link!!!



NOOOOOOO!!!

You've got to be kidding me!

Ugh, Melinda!


----------



## e_yerger

pepperandchips said:


> Noooooooo
> 
> I clicked on the “personalized link” and logged in thinking it would give me options... it just said that it confirmed my request for a refund!!! Argh that is not what I wanted it to do.
> 
> Warning to everyone else! Don’t click the link!!!


Did you previously call and request a refund?


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> Obviously I didn’t get any of these emails -_- but can someone let me know how the personalized link works? I was able to log in after clicking but how can I confirm it’s my account? Can someone post screenshots of their experience? I am looking to cancel 3 passes.


when you follow the link you have to log in with your Disney account


----------



## doleddanielle

pepperandchips said:


> Noooooooo
> 
> I clicked on the “personalized link” and logged in thinking it would give me options... it just said that it confirmed my request for a refund!!! Argh that is not what I wanted it to do.
> 
> Warning to everyone else! Don’t click the link!!!


SAME HERE! Chats can't help, so now I'm on hold to speak with someone. A chat CM told me that if I didn't provide any further information on a form, "You should be fine" as it supposedly was supposed to be a form with information to fill out regarding canceling?? Maybe because I already called months ago to insist we didn't want to cancel.

ETA the chats the CM sent me assuring me about what happened:

CM: Hello, thank you for being an Annual Pass Holder with us! At this time, if you click the link, it will open a page to fill out some information, after that you can submit the request, If you didn't fill out any information you will be totally fine! But as of right now, our department can verify or cancel a cancellation request.

CM: At this time if you click on your Personalized link, and did not follow the steps you are totally fine, We couldn't access the cancellation system through chat, I will recommend you to call V.I.PASSHOLDER support at 407-939-7277 for assistance.

However, I'm still on hold to make sure this didn't go through for our passes. I have multiple on my account and thought it was weird there was no true "form" to fill out, not even one to select which passes to cancel as the phone messages tell you to have your Pass# ready to confirm cancellation selections...


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> when you follow the link you have to log in with your Disney account


I logged in, and it gave me the options. But no where it showed my name or the guests I want to refund. I selected the second option, continue, and then the next screen had a “confirm” button and i was too afraid to click it.


----------



## disneypharm

Wait,  I am confused!  So the link is for cancellation to get a refund for one month?!!!  "If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on* Personalized link."

I really don't get it!


----------



## KristinU

OMG, I just feel like every single move they make is making matters worse and worse and just infinitely more confusing.


----------



## pepperandchips

e_yerger said:


> Did you previously call and request a refund?


No I didn’t call at all before. I bet they are going to have a million questions about this now 

Although I might have just made the decision for myself on whether I wanted to take that “one last trip” on my AP. Argh!!!


----------



## doleddanielle

e_yerger said:


> I logged in, and it gave me the options. But no where it showed my name or the guests I want to refund. I selected the second option, continue, and then the next screen had a “confirm” button and i was too afraid to click it.


You got options after clicking the link? Okay, this makes me feel better about clicking on it when I didn't want to cancel. I got no options, just a "Your selection has been processed" screen. Maybe because I called before and insisted I didn't want to cancel and instead wanted the extension, I wasn't given any options...


----------



## KristinU

BTW, if you do chat and want to keep a record, copy and paste somewhere else as you go.  As soon as they're done chatting with you the record disappears and the survey pops up.


----------



## doleddanielle

KristinU said:


> BTW, if you do chat and want to keep a record, copy and paste somewhere else as you go.  As soon as they're done chatting with you the record disappears and the survey pops up.


Very true! Unlike most CS chats, Disney doesn't give you the option to email it to yourself. However, after the survey, wait a few seconds and the "Thank You" goes away and you're able to scroll back through the chat.


----------



## e_yerger

I tried calling PASSholder services and got an “all circuits busy”  ya’ll my tired


----------



## hertamaniac

So I guess them making a drop down box when you log-in with your options is like flying to the moon complicated.


----------



## Hummingbird

KristinU said:


> No email yet here...but it looks like they're starting.  I especially like @Hummingbird 's email that has a personalized link.  If we don't have to call in, I will be thrilled.
> 
> I agree @PrincessV - what exactly am I choosing?  I'd like to have the cancellation refund calculation method spelled out for me before I make my final selection.
> 
> Plus, Anyone else get a little barfy when they call us "cherished"?  Blech.


I didn’t even notice the link and when I scrolled back through the email I accidentally clicked it (on my phone) and when the page loaded is said my option had been recorded  like it didn’t even ask was I sure or anything. Now I’m going to have to call the pass holder line to make sure they don’t cancel my daggone pass. I am so frustrated with all of this.


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> I logged in, and it gave me the options. But no where it showed my name or the guests I want to refund. I selected the second option, continue, and then the next screen had a “confirm” button and i was too afraid to click it.


I see, you don't want to apply your decision to all the aps associated with your account? I am in the same boat. I want to extend both my DD and myself but my son wants to cancel his. So it's back to the phone lines next week


----------



## Iowamomof4

disneypharm said:


> In the link, what were your options?  Cancel in full, extension, partial cancellation?


It never showed me any options. All I saw was that message immediately after I logged in.


----------



## hertamaniac

I thought it was typed correctly *IF* you want to cancel your pass(es)?

If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> I see, you don't want to apply your decision to all the aps associated with your account? I am in the same boat. I want to extend both my DD and myself but my son wants to cancel his. So it's back to the phone lines next week


Well I want to cancel my AP, and also the AP of two others I’m “friends & family” with. But all AP’s have different expiration dates.


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> Well I want to cancel my AP, and also the AP of two others I’m “friends & family” with. But all AP’s have different expiration dates.


ugh, it's such a freakin mess


----------



## theFoof

disneypharm said:


> Wait,  I am confused!  So the link is for cancellation to get a refund for one month?!!!  "If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on* Personalized link."
> 
> I really don't get it!



Instead of receiving the "extra" one month that they haven't applied yet you'll receive a refund for how many days are on your pass from July 11 to its current expiration (the date after just the closure extension was applied). It also sounds like visiting between now and Aug 11 does not affect your refund if you choose that option so they are in a way front-loading the free month for everyone.


----------



## e_yerger

theFoof said:


> Instead of receiving the "extra" one month that they haven't applied yet you'll receive a refund for how many days are on your pass from July 11 to its current expiration (the date after just the closure extension was applied). It also sounds like visiting between now and Aug 11 does not affect your refund if you choose that option so they are in a way front-loading the free month for everyone.


That’s if they got the extensions correct on all passes....


----------



## pepperandchips

hertamaniac said:


> I thought it was typed correctly *IF* you want to cancel your pass(es)?
> 
> If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*.


Yes, that is what it says, but I never dreamed that it would be "click here, log in, no place for user to confirm they indeed mean to cancel a pass, HEY YOU DID IT!"


----------



## disneypharm

theFoof said:


> Instead of receiving the "extra" one month that they haven't applied yet you'll receive a refund for how many days are on your pass from July 11 to its current expiration (the date after just the closure extension was applied). It also sounds like visiting between now and Aug 11 does not affect your refund if you choose that option so they are in a way front-loading the free month for everyone.


Thank you.  So,  since I have already received a partial refund for March 16 until July 11, does it mean that I can cancel for the remainder of my pass (July 11 until November 12; original expiration date)?  Can't visit anytime soon anyway :-(


----------



## doleddanielle

pepperandchips said:


> Yes, that is what it says, but I never dreamed that it would be "click here, log in, no place for user to confirm they indeed mean to cancel a pass, HEY YOU DID IT!"


Exactly! I thought it'd show all the available options


----------



## hertamaniac

pepperandchips said:


> Yes, that is what it says, but I never dreamed that it would be "click here, log in, no place for user to confirm they indeed mean to cancel a pass, HEY YOU DID IT!"



For that option, they would need to hire Space X programmers.  

Sorry if you're impacted adversely.


----------



## pepperandchips

hertamaniac said:


> For that option, they would need to hire Space X qualified programmers.
> 
> Sorry if you're impacted adversely.


I fixed it for you 

And thank you for the condolences. I will probably wait and see if my pass expiration changes and/or wait for the phone lines to die down. I'll report back, of course...


----------



## Best Aunt

e_yerger said:


> I tried calling PASSholder services and got an “all circuits busy”  ya’ll my tired



same.  I have not received an email, I just read about it on Twitter.


----------



## pepperandchips

KristinU said:


> At least I have you guys here to laugh with and shake our heads in disbelief together!
> 
> This is literally becoming comical.  I'd laugh harder, though, if it was just tens of dollars on the line and not hundreds or thousands.


Feeling a little Britney on this one.




Hit me, Disney, one more time!


----------



## doleddanielle

Okay, I decided to click on the link again and now I have options! Maybe the website just glitched clicking the link the first time? Okay, minor freak-out over. Chose the extension  

ETA: This is from a month payment AP


----------



## hertamaniac

doleddanielle said:


> Okay, I decided to click on the link again and now I have options! Maybe the website just glitched clicking the link the first time? Okay, minor freak-out over. Chose the extension
> View attachment 510110



Yep...got it.  Resort hopping only for us this fall/winter.  Good grief!!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Wait... I just realized, they're effectively reducing my refund by one month? My pass is set to expire in September after they extended it (original expiration was going to be May 12). But now they're saying they'll only refund from August 11 - the new expiration date? That would be only one month instead of two for me.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Once you make a selection via the personal link, do you get an email confirmation?


----------



## Best Aunt

doleddanielle said:


> Okay, I decided to click on the link again and now I have options! Maybe the website just glitched clicking the link the first time? Okay, minor freak-out over. Chose the extension
> View attachment 510110


Thank you for posting.  I’m still confused.  If someone paid in full for an AP which has not expired yet and they cancel, do we know how much the refund will be?  Is it for the number of days that the park was closed?  Do they get anything for the days remaining on the pass after the parks reopen?


----------



## pepperandchips

doleddanielle said:


> Okay, I decided to click on the link again and now I have options! Maybe the website just glitched clicking the link the first time? Okay, minor freak-out over. Chose the extension
> View attachment 510110


Was this from your actual email or from a link posted here? I clicked a link from someone's post on the previous page. I haven't gotten the email yet. Maybe I'm safe.


----------



## doleddanielle

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Once you make a selection via the personal link, do you get an email confirmation?


There's no email confirmation, but I recommend printing the confirmation page or taking a screenshot of it. For the extension, it'll be visible on MDE "over the coming weeks."

ETA: Got an email confirmation about 30 minutes later!!





pepperandchips said:


> Was this from your actual email or from a link posted here? I clicked a link from someone's post on the previous page. I haven't gotten the email yet. Maybe I'm safe.


I got it from my email! The link is truly personalized as the page after clicking it for the second time now has my Contract ID on top. ETA: Monthly passes have a Contract ID, paid-in-full passes have Last name, AP type as identification.


Best Aunt said:


> Thank you for posting.  I’m still confused.  If someone paid in full for an AP which has not expired yet and they cancel, do we know how much the refund will be?  Is it for the number of days that the park was closed?  Do they get anything for the days remaining on the pass after the parks reopen?


I'm not sure they're exactly revealing how much the refund is for each person. Any payments during the closure that hadn't already been refunded will be retroactively refunded. I read on the Disney website, not on this link, that a refund will be given for August 11 - the extended expiration date. I personally paid in full, but this page shows monthly which is what I'm assuming is perhaps for my boyfriend's pass? But yeah. As long as the default is the extension, I'm absolutely fine with that.


----------



## theFoof

disneypharm said:


> Thank you.  So,  since I have already received a partial refund for March 16 until July 11, does it mean that I can cancel for the remainder of my pass (July 11 until November 12; official cancellation date)?  Can't visit anytime soon anyway :-(



It sounds like it yes, it says July 11 - your expiration date with any extensions as applicable. I'm assuming if you took the partial refund you still have your original expiration date so this refund should apply from July 11 to your original expiration in that case.


----------



## JoeyEmmaMomma

I clicked the link to cancel. 
And it said pass(es). Should I assume my whole family of 5 is selected for cancel?
I wish it had been spelled out clearer.


----------



## doleddanielle

JoeyEmmaMomma said:


> I clicked the link to cancel.
> And it said pass(es). Should I assume my whole family of 5 is selected for cancel?
> I wish it had been spelled out clearer.


Yes, it's for any passes linked to your account.


----------



## PrincessV

WHO SAID “IT CAN’T GET ANY WORSE”?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## disneypharm

theFoof said:


> It sounds like it yes, it says July 11 - your expiration date with any extensions as applicable. I'm assuming if you took the partial refund you still have your original expiration date so this refund should apply from July 11 to your original expiration in that case.


Thank you  Oops! I should have said "original expiration date" not official cancellation!!


----------



## cmarsh31

No email. Still sitting on 3 out of 4 passes with their original expiration dates. Emailed the guest services email posted about 15 pages back last week... got a response from DVC who said they can't help me.  To which I responded, of course you can't, that's why I emailed guest services not you, because after hitting redial exactly 146 times for the number I was told to call after calling VIPassholders 91 times before connecting, I didn't want to call again. He said he'd forward it for me...  I copied and pasted the Passholder Email that stated that extensions would be posted by park open, which had passed.

So, no link to click... I'm not surprised.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Just got the email at 649pm.

I am already on hold and the expected hold time was 154 minutes at about 6pm which puts me at about 835pm  when they may pick up the phone and talk to me.

I love having the speaker phone option!


----------



## doleddanielle

UPDATE!!
I got another email. I'm assuming the first link was for my bf's monthly pass. Now I got one for my paid-in-full pass. If you have multiple passes on your account, I would wait and see if you get multiple emails as I had.

ETA: The link in the first email I received sent me to the options page with the Contract ID on top; The link in the second email sent me to the page with my last name and type of pass on top.


----------



## Violet Parr

I'm super confused.  I thought the extension was supposed to be for all the months that it was closed.  I only have a 1 month extension in my email.  ???


----------



## Violet Parr

Violet Parr said:


> I'm super confused.  I thought the extension was supposed to be for all the months that it was closed.  I only have a 1 month extension in my email.  ???


Ok, I see that I already have been given an extension, but I never had a chance to opt for a refund. Hmm.


----------



## elgerber

Just got my email, didn't click on anything yet.  I want to make sure I have it all straight first.
I have 4 AP's 3 DVC Gold 1 Plat non DVC.  2 gold do not want to cancel (unless they shut down again and we can't go in December).  1 Gold for sure cancel and the Plat probably cancel.
So for an example, 1 Gold original expiration 9/1, now shows 12/27.  IF this were one I wanted to cancel..I could use the pass until August 11, and receive a refund from July 11 to 12/27?
If I don't cancel (two of them won't for sure), my new expiration would then be 1/27 (approx?)
Of course the Plat came from Sams and the others on credit cards that are cancelled.  How will they know my forms of payment are now invalid?


----------



## DisneyHomework

I so want to see the math on the refund.  And what if your platinum pass was an upgraded hopper?  Prorated upgrade or prorated value of the Annual Pass?


----------



## armerida

So does this newest email mean that APs can continue going to the parks up until August 11 and then give their final decision?! If so, I would love to do a trial run and see if I want to keep the pass or get the refund!


----------



## elgerber

doleddanielle said:


> Okay, I decided to click on the link again and now I have options! Maybe the website just glitched clicking the link the first time? Okay, minor freak-out over. Chose the extension
> View attachment 510110


When you got this, did you get a separate option for each passholder or is it all or none?


----------



## ipianomantanner

Um... so if we choose the cancellation you lose all the closed period refund, and only get refunded from August until the end of your pass??

Absolutely HELL no Disney.  You absolute crooks.They are literally trying to pocket money from either being closed or making you keep it and refund it from closed.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

What If cancelled my pass by mistake


----------



## brewhome

I‘m not too happy about the only two options provided (screenshot below).  My original expiration date was 1/11/21, which was then extended to 5/8/21, and I assume will be extended 30 days to 6/6/21.  I can choose that, or I can cancel my pass effective 8/12/20 and take the refund.

I have two trips planned in October and November so I can’t take the second option... I’d lose my park reservations and have to attempt to purchase two separate tickets... that’s a no.

What I would have liked is an option to keep my pass active through its original expiration date of 1/11/21 and get a refund of the extended period of time from 1/12/21-6/6/21 to make up for the time I couldn’t use it this year as well as the benefit of the extra month... or even just to 5/8/21 would have been fine.  I probably will not be able to use my pass during the extended time frame so it’s a waste for me to have it active then.  The only way I can see using it next year is if quarantine rules are still in place this fall and we have to reschedule yet again.

Sigh.


----------



## doleddanielle

elgerber said:


> When you got this, did you get a separate option for each passholder or is it all or none?


I think it goes pass-by-pass. I only have two on my account: my paid-in-full Gold and my bf's monthly Silver. I got two emails: one with a link leading to a Contract ID for his, and one with a link leading to my name and Gold pass as identification for mine. I don't know how this will be for other people, but that was my experience. The emails were about an hour apart.


----------



## brewhome

ipianomantanner said:


> Um... so if we choose the cancellation you lose all the closed period refund, and only get refunded from August until the end of your pass??
> 
> Absolutely HELL no Disney.  You absolute crooks.They are literally trying to pocket money from either being closed or making you keep it and refund it from closed.



They’ve already extended the date on your pass, right?  I think it’s August 12 through the new expiration date...


----------



## GM24

My original form of payment was Disney gift cards that were tossed when we got back from our trip last winter (lesson learned...).  I didn’t see an option to ask for the refund to be processed to a credit card - anyone else have this issue?


----------



## KristinU

DisneyHomework said:


> I so want to see the math on the refund.  And what if your platinum pass was an upgraded hopper?  Prorated upgrade or prorated value of the Annual Pass?


This is exactly our scenario!  A couple of pages back you can see my documentation from my extremely unsuccessful chat trying to find out the calculation method.   It sure would be nice to be able to make an informed decision!


----------



## ShadowRegent

KristinU said:


> This is exactly our scenario!  A couple of pages back you can see my documentation from my extremely unsuccessful chat trying to find out the calculation method.   It sure would be nice to be able to make an informed decision!



My partial refund for the closure period was from an upgraded park hopper.  It appears to have been prorated based on the full price of the AP.


----------



## teacher31

So it’s a refund for one month? What about the closure period? Any compensation for that time period?


----------



## elgerber

doleddanielle said:


> I think it goes pass-by-pass. I only have two on my account: my paid-in-full Gold and my bf's monthly Silver. I got two emails: one with a link leading to a Contract ID for his, and one with a link leading to my name and Gold pass as identification for mine. I don't know how this will be for other people, but that was my experience. The emails were about an hour apart.


Thank you! I just got two more emails, which makes sense.  3 of our 4 are on my MDE the 4th is on my dd's MDE.


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m agonizing over what I should do. It’s tempting to cancel my pass and rebuy with the refund. But I’ll probably just take the extension.

If I can go in early 2021, I’ll still consider having the pass a slight success, even if I eat a little money.. I’m out of state and don’t get many trips to an AP anyway. 

I renewed my pass and we were set to go in late February but got canceled due to non COVID illness. So I haven’t used a single day of this year’s pass. My Pass extension puts me from July - March for the refund.

It’s hard to know what to do!


----------



## randumb0

I don't see where it says passes. I have 3 passes on my account and only 1 email. I clicked cancel so hopefully it applies to everyone


----------



## Physics Guy

teacher31 said:


> So it’s a refund for one month? What about the closure period? Any compensation for that time period?



Check if your passes were extended for four months.  Mine were (even though I asked for a refund in June).  Same end result, getting refunded the remainder of my passes + extra four months for closure.


----------



## 570traveler

Question...my DH and I both have active AP’s (expiring 3/21).  We also both have AP vouchers in our accounts. We have 2 trips planned (Nov and Dec) with park reservations made for those. 
IF I cancel our active AP’s will our park reservations be safe because we have AP vouchers?


----------



## ipianomantanner

brewhome said:


> They’ve already extended the date on your pass, right?  I think it’s August 12 through the new expiration date...


It is. I messed up. The constant frustration and anger about this whole mess made me stupid for an email. Thank you


----------



## kelpricer

DD’s AP still shows original expiration date, December 14. No email yet. Should that expiration already have been extended since I didn’t request partial refund for the time closed? I’m so confused


----------



## hertamaniac

Cancellation confirmation e-mails now coming through.


----------



## Takket

so right now my pass expires August 1st....... i just got the e-mail saying i'm getting an extra 30 days to that puts my at August 31st........ is disney still doing the 30 day grace period to renew, which would give my until the end of October to decide if i want to renew?


----------



## randumb0

hertamaniac said:


> Cancellation confirmation e-mails now coming through.
> 
> View attachment 510134



I just wish I knew if that ws for one pass or all of the passes on my account


----------



## StacyStrong

I canceled. No freaking clue what I’ll get back but I have no intention of going back any time soon.

it’ll be interesting to see how they refund me since I bought my pass through sams club?


----------



## KristinU

ShadowRegent said:


> My partial refund for the closure period was from an upgraded park hopper.  It appears to have been prorated based on the full price of the AP.


Thanks,  appreciate the tidbit of info!


----------



## Runnsally

In case this helps anyone navigate the system...

My wife and I each have platinum APs and requested an online refund for both.  I manage the MDE account for both of us and today I received two emails regarding cancellation.  One email had a unique cancellation link for my wife’s pass, the other for me (we have different last names).   So had to cancel each pass separately.


----------



## only hope

e_yerger said:


> That’s if they got the extensions correct on all passes....



Well, they haven't even gotten the first round of extensions correct to make up for the closure period. Mine hasn't been extended. Just sent an email.


----------



## Best Aunt

hertamaniac said:


> Cancellation confirmation e-mails now coming through.
> 
> View attachment 510134



Hey @hertamaniac, this was super helpful.  Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## maccagerl

UGH!  So I haven't had the use of my pass since March, but they are only refunding from July 11 to my expiration date?  What about March, April, May, and June???????

And no mention at all of how much money I will be refunded. It's very hard to make an informed decision when you are not informed.

"In lieu of a one-month extension, your annual pass will be canceled. Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Did anybody select the wrong options by mistake


----------



## hertamaniac

randumb0 said:


> I just wish I knew if that ws for one pass or all of the passes on my account



I got 2 separate e-mails, one for each passholder.  Since they are under my account for both, I clicked each e-mail independently and made the selection to cancel.  I also got 2 confirmations for our selections so I think we're done.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

maccagerl said:


> UGH!  So I haven't had the use of my pass since March, but they are only refunding from July 11 to my expiration date?  What about March, April, May, and June???????
> 
> And no mention at all of how much money I will be refunded. It's very hard to make an informed decision when you are not informed.
> 
> "In lieu of a one-month extension, your annual pass will be canceled. Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."


Your original exp date should reflect being extended and then they calculate from July to the new exp date for the refund.

My orig date was Mar 1 and it was extended to 6/27.
I can see that via the app.


----------



## n2mm

This is so nuts.  I already called to request my refund on our APs and renewal voucher back in April and we still got this email. I hate calling. this is ridiculous.  I’ve already called about this twice now.


----------



## johnnyr

Only 1 of our 4 Platinum APs were extended for closure period and that was over a month ago. I thought they were going to extend all APs plus add the extra 30 days. They told me all of our APs would be extended but it never happened. Now our expiration dates are all different. How do I get them to fix this?


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

3 hour wait and ..............

They Dropped The Call When They Picked Up!!!!!!!!!    

I will try some other time.


----------



## CanucksRock

Well reading all this ... I'm a) happy I have a trip booked in September, so not cancelling b) already got my money's worth out of the pass before closure; so if I didn't have a trip booked, the refund would have just been gravy. ..and since they are extending 30 days, we now plan to add on another trip in November (original expiry July 1 - extended to Oct 27) if things go well during the Sept trip.


----------



## Best Aunt

maccagerl said:


> UGH!  So I haven't had the use of my pass since March, but they are only refunding from July 11 to my expiration date?  What about March, April, May, and June???????
> 
> And no mention at all of how much money I will be refunded. It's very hard to make an informed decision when you are not informed.
> 
> "In lieu of a one-month extension, your annual pass will be canceled. Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."



Based on my understanding of PP’s confirmation email:
If you look in the MDE app, your AP should have a new expiration date; it should have been extended by the 117 days that the parks were closed.  You should get refund for July 11 (the date the parks reopened) through the new (extended) expiration date.

If you count the days, it should be the same as:
Number of days from July 11 (the date the parks reopened) to your original expiration date
plus the 117 days that the parks were closed.

Don’t ask me how it works if you upgraded from a park hopper or have any other complicated situation.  I hate math.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

My husband got the email.  None for me yet.  Our passes expire on the same day.  The way his email reads if he wants the extension that is the default option and no reply is necessary.  That is the option I am hoping for anyway, since our passes expire 9/5 and we have a trip planned just after that.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

So glad that I'm not canceling! The hoops you all have to jump through after all this waiting is crazy! 

I'm happy with the news that they will be adding more slots for APs based on availability!


----------



## kmorlock

Gold Passes (paid in full/non-resident)for 3 adults activated 1/22/2020.  Now extended date (did not request extension but, got one in the first round) 5/17/21.  If I request cancellation in lieu of 1 month extension, will the refund now be from July 11 2020 through the 5/17/21 or original expiration date of 1/22/2021?  The wording is confusing me plus outside of what was previously announced.


----------



## doleddanielle

maccagerl said:


> UGH!  So I haven't had the use of my pass since March, but they are only refunding from July 11 to my expiration date?  What about March, April, May, and June???????


You should've gotten a refund already for the closure but if not, they will issue you a refund retroactively.

"Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded. If you made a payment between March 14, 2020 through April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, that payment will also be retroactively refunded. *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available.* "


----------



## Best Aunt

kmorlock said:


> Gold Passes for 3 adults activated 1/22/2020.  Now extended date (did not request extension but, got one in the first round) 5/17/21.  If I request cancellation in lieu of 1 month extension, will the refund now be from July 11 2020 through the 5/17/21 or original expiration date of 1/22/2021?  The wording is confusing me plus outside of what was previously announced.



my guess is the refund will be 7/11/2020 through 05/17/2021.   But that is just my intrrpretation of PP’s confirmation email.  I do not have firsthand knowledge.


----------



## doleddanielle

Best Aunt said:


> my guess is the refund will be 7/11/2020 through 01/22/2021.  But that is just my intrrpretation of PP’s confirmation email.  I do not have firsthand knowledge.


I interpreted it as a refund based upon the 117-day extension, so that @kmorlock's refund would include the period through 5/17/21 since the option specifies "as extended:"

I guess because if it didn't include those 117 days, it's like you paid for literally nothing for 117 days.


----------



## kmorlock

doleddanielle said:


> I interpreted it as a refund based upon the 117-day extension, so that @kmorlock's refund would include the period through 5/17/21 since the option specifies "as extended:"
> View attachment 510148
> I guess because if it didn't include those 117 days, it's like you paid for literally nothing for 117 days.


I sure hope it includes the extension days through 5/19/21 already listed in MDE to compensate for the closure period.


----------



## Best Aunt

doleddanielle said:


> I interpreted it as a refund based upon the 117-day extension, so that @kmorlock's refund would include the period through 5/17/21 since the option specifies "as extended:"
> View attachment 510148
> I guess because if it didn't include those 117 days, it's like you paid for literally nothing for 117 days.



You are right, I think.  I messed up so I went back and edited my post.


----------



## doleddanielle

kmorlock said:


> I sure hope it includes the extension days through 5/19/21 already listed in MDE to compensate for the closure period.


It definitely will! I'm sure they don't want a further headache for themselves or AP's for not including the closure days. Basically, the refund will be good through your expiration date as listed on MDE (as most should reflect the extension by now, and I'm sure all will by the 8/11 deadline).


----------



## pepperandchips

BridgetBordeaux said:


> 3 hour wait and ..............
> 
> They Dropped The Call When They Picked Up!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will try some other time.


Noooooo, I’m so sorry Bridget!!


----------



## doleddanielle

Best Aunt said:


> You are right, I think.  I messed up so I went back and edited my post.


Totally fine!! I'm so crazy when it comes to confirming everything online that I take screenshots before, during, and after submitting important forms!


----------



## Iowamomof4

I get it now and feel much better. I was confused earlier. We'll get the days refunded I was expecting, now I just have to wait and see how it will be calculated.


----------



## lionqueen

Hi.  I got an email and my husband did also.  We have the Gold Annual Pass.  Should I expect to see a different email for my 3 underage kids?  How would I know if I am getting the refund for them?  Thanks for any info


----------



## maccagerl

Best Aunt said:


> Based on my understanding of PP’s confirmation email:
> If you look in the MDE app, your AP should have a new expiration date; it should have been extended by the 117 days that the parks were closed.  You should get refund for July 11 (the date the parks reopened) through the new (extended) expiration date.
> 
> If you count the days, it should be the same as:
> Number of days from July 11 (the date the parks reopened) to your original expiration date
> plus the 117 days that the parks were closed.
> 
> Don’t ask me how it works if you upgraded from a park hopper or have any other complicated situation.  I hate math.




My AP in MDE has the same expiration date, nothing was added to it.


----------



## maccagerl

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Your original exp date should reflect being extended and then they calculate from July to the new exp date for the refund.
> 
> My orig date was Mar 1 and it was extended to 6/27.
> I can see that via the app.




My original date has not been extended .


----------



## maccagerl

doleddanielle said:


> You should've gotten a refund already for the closure but if not, they will issue you a refund retroactively.
> 
> "Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded. If you made a payment between March 14, 2020 through April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, that payment will also be retroactively refunded. *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available.* "



I am an out of state AP holder with no monthly payments. I paid in full when I renewed.


----------



## Monykalyn

KristinU said:


> This is exactly our scenario!  A couple of pages back you can see my documentation from my extremely unsuccessful chat trying to find out the calculation method.   It sure would be nice to be able to make an informed decision!


Anyone confirm refund through extension expiration?

In same boat as many (pass activated from sam's club voucher in January for on platinum pass (PIF) and one from upgraded hopper ticket (Same January date PIF). Both our passes reflect new extension dates (May 2021) but not the "extra" one month.
I actually wish they'd give us the option of _pausing_ the pass until I am ready to come back. I don't even need the extension days-just give me the option to pause from day parks were closed until I choose to come back - So if it's not til June of next year I have ~9 months left on my pass to use from that "re-activation" date. They can then keep my $$ until then.  


As it is I'm so aggravated I'll opt for the full prorated refund and it will likely be many years before I WANT to go back (the way they treated DCP prompted a strongly worded email and I got a phone call out of that) and now this. I LOVE Disney but this...

In contrast Universal was easy! And I will continue to renew with them as their customer service has always been excellent. And far far far far less aggravation and planning. Can't wait for their third park.

I've worked in hospitals as they've switched to electronic medical record, have had the company doing the system lose the form we needed for my department 5(!) times (only got fixed when we finally ran out of patience TWELVE months later and got CEO involved) and it was STILL less aggravating and confusing than this - and I witnessed one doctor actually pick up a computer monitor-yank cord out and toss into a trash can after which he stomped off LOL.


----------



## DisneyHomework

So others are still waiting on the email right? I don’t have one yet.


----------



## DisneyHomework

KristinU said:


> This is exactly our scenario!  A couple of pages back you can see my documentation from my extremely unsuccessful chat trying to find out the calculation method.   It sure would be nice to be able to make an informed decision!


That chat was unreal.  Literally inconceivable.


----------



## Jennifer Harris

For those that went through the link to request a refund... Does the process allow you to enter which passes you want a refund for? I just spent 3 hours holding and talking to a CM who assured me she could not help me over the phone, but that the link will allow me to input which passes from my family to cancel. I only want to cancel 2 of 4 renewal certificates that have not yet been used/activated.


----------



## FinnFogg

DisneyHomework said:


> So others are still waiting on the email right? I don’t have one yet.


I’m still waiting...Gold pass holder (DVC) located in Canada.


----------



## disneypharm

Since I just received the email about AP options, can someone confirm this again, please? 
We just received $383 for a Platinum AP (paid about $1100 in Nov 2019).  $383 seems to be for 117 days of closure period (for 4 months = about $95 per month).
Just received the email and I picked the cancellation option (pass expires on Nov 2012).  Does it really mean that we will get 4 more months of refund? 
DH thinks that we are done and will not receive anymore $$!


----------



## GM24

I just got off the phone (was on hold for two hours) with a cast member.  I was told that all passholders 18 years and older would be getting their own individual emails where they would choose to extend or cancel their APs.  She also said that we would get a check for the closure months of March through July and a check for the canceled months of July 11 - December 9 (date our APs expire).  She wasn't clear as to whether or not my husband and I would get separate checks for each period (March - July and July - December).


----------



## shoreward

DisneyHomework said:


> So others are still waiting on the email right? I don’t have one yet.


Still waiting, as well. I've never received any AP emails, even after calling in for years about the issue and always being told that my problem was being "escalated."

The only Disney emails I receive are resort confirmations, though I've gone through the communication preferences with CMs so many times.  They always confirm that my preferences are correctly indicated and can't see anything wrong.


----------



## savemycamera

shoreward said:


> Still waiting, as well. I've never received any AP emails, even after calling in for years about the issue and always being told that my problem was being "escalated."
> 
> The only Disney emails I receive are resort confirmations, though I've gone through the communication preferences with CMs so many times.  They always confirm that my preferences are correctly indicated and can't see anything wrong.




ME TOO!!! I am actually relieved to learn I'm not the only one. If my best friend didn't have an AP, I would never know about the stuff they send out to passholders. I feel bad for being happy that you don't get them either, but I don't understand why this is such a difficult thing to fix!


----------



## Troy Hammond

.


----------



## Troy Hammond

hertamaniac said:


> Cancellation confirmation e-mails now coming through.
> 
> View attachment 510134


Interesting that the language above says “PARTIAL refund” for the remaining access days.  Different than what’s posted on the AP website that simply says “refund“ for the remaining access days.  Shouldn’t the language say ”full refund” for the remaining access days?  We’re not talking about a full refund for the pass, we’re talking about a full refund for the remaining access days.  Or maybe it should say “prorated refund“ for the remaining access days?


----------



## DavidNYC

So - anyone have any idea how a refund might be processed if you got an AP by upgrading a hopper purchased from Undercover Tourist?   There is no original form of payment for that - do they just cut you a check?  I'd be happy to take a gift card or even apply the refund the exchange certificates for future APs but don't want to check an option before understanding what will happen!


----------



## ShadowRegent

DavidNYC said:


> So - anyone have any idea how a refund might be processed if you got an AP by upgrading a hopper purchased from Undercover Tourist?   There is no original form of payment for that - do they just cut you a check?  I'd be happy to take a gift card or even apply the refund the exchange certificates for future APs but don't want to check an option before understanding what will happen!



Did you upgrade with a credit card? I did and they refunded for the closure period to that card.


----------



## ORD2KOA

Monykalyn said:


> Both our passes reflect new extension dates (May 2021) but not the "extra" one month.



I understood that the "extra" month would be added in October.


----------



## DavidNYC

ShadowRegent said:


> Did you upgrade with a credit card? I did and they refunded for the closure period to that card.



I did - the amount charged to the card was only $2 per pass!   But perhaps they can refund the full amount if they have it on file.  I'm flexible with how they do it as long as they do it in some form!


----------



## trmiv

For the cancellations I wish it told you which passes you were canceling via the personalized link.  We have a total of four passes: me, my wife, our daughter and we pay for my wife’s mom.  I got an email and when I click it it says I’m managing two passes, but no clue which two.  My wife got two separate emails that are for two separate contract numbers but no idea which passes.


----------



## Violet Parr

GM24 said:


> My original form of payment was Disney gift cards that were tossed when we got back from our trip last winter (lesson learned...).  I didn’t see an option to ask for the refund to be processed to a credit card - anyone else have this issue?



Yup, same problem for me, although I'm considering the extension so I can have the AP discount when I book the rest of the year.


----------



## Christi0909

DisneyHomework said:


> So others are still waiting on the email right? I don’t have one yet.





shoreward said:


> Still waiting, as well. I've never received any AP emails, even after calling in for years about the issue and always being told that my problem was being "escalated."
> 
> The only Disney emails I receive are resort confirmations, though I've gone through the communication preferences with CMs so many times.  They always confirm that my preferences are correctly indicated and can't see anything wrong.



SAME, I literally receive the most mundane emails, from Disney Movies to Disney on Broadway, yet I have NEVER received an AP email, despite my situation also being “escalated”. I specifically reached out to them before AP previews because I wanted to make sure I received the email; ask me if I did  I guarantee I won’t receive this email either, so it’s a good thing I don’t wish to cancel.


----------



## ORD2KOA

hertamaniac said:


> I got 2 separate e-mails, one for each passholder.  Since they are under my account for both, I clicked each e-mail independently and made the selection to cancel.  I also got 2 confirmations for our selections so I think we're done.



We didn't get anything on either account.    Florida residents w/ Platinum AP.


----------



## MarBee

Hello!  Just discovered this thread and was hoping someone had some insight for me.  I’m trying to go through all 133 pages but haven’t seen the light at the end of the tunnel yet.
My APs were set to expire 6/27.  I called in May to request a refund and was told that it would be processed in July.  If I did not hear back by mid-July I should call back.  I spent some time on hold but never actually got through today.  Just curious as to what I should expect in terms of a refund.  We are out of state and had the Platinum Plus Pass, paid in full at time of purchase.  I believe we missed out on 104 days.  We are not renewing at this time.  
I also received no emails regarding APs from Disney either.
Thanks in advance for any help or advice!


----------



## doleddanielle

ORD2KOA said:


> I understood that the "extra" month would be added in October.


This was what was said before, but now they just say that the additional month will be added "over the coming weeks." October is no longer mentioned on the website or on the automated message when calling VIPassholder support.


----------



## ORD2KOA

doleddanielle said:


> This was what was said before, but now they just say that the additional month will be added "over the coming weeks." October is no longer mentioned on the website or on the automated message when calling VIPassholder support.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## DisMommyTX

I usually receive AP emails, but haven't gotten any about cancellation options yet.  We used our passes to visit the park on Sunday. I wonder if that makes us ineligible to cancel? We are on the monthly payment plan and received the March refund and automatic 4-ish month extension, but I haven't requested anything else. Has anyone who used their AP since the parks reopened received this email?


----------



## Disneykingofkings

be patient - have 2 non-Fl resident(we are in NY) Platinum APs that expired April 30.  We weren't planning to go until May when I was going to use/activate 2 of the 4 Platinum APs that I got at Sam's Club last July at the discounted price when WDW raised theirs to about 1100/each.  We paid 800 something each, the old price; anyway, July 6 we received 2 credits on our Disney Visa(Day 1 Charter Member) for 101.32 which calculated right for the number of closed park days through April 30;  on our MDE it shows the 2 new APs activated BUT no expiration date since we haven't passed through the turnstile yet;  the good news is the we are going in Dec to Bonnet Creek for 8 days and in May for 8 days to the BWI CL.  Originally I was only able to reserve a park for 4 days in Dec and 3 days in May; the app said we reached our maximum. I tried again yesterday and was able to increase park ressies for both trips; we now have 6 days park ressies in Dec as AP holders off site(scored 2 more) and was able to score more days in May for the BWI, another 3 making 6 in May; so now we have 12 days of park ressies, basically all our park days since we take it easy first day and leave early to MCO on the last; magic keeps happening if you just stay patient; still sweating out Dec if we will go or not since we are in that 'vulnerable' group.


----------



## jimim

wdwlver said:


> DVC gold passes


ok that makes more sense


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Sorry if this has been covered hundreds of times. I just wondered if there has been any (decent) rumours about when new APs might go on sale again?


----------



## DisneyHomework

Still no email with links or info for me


----------



## yulilin3

New on going message says that you have to have your contract ID Number when calling to cancel. I don't have it and I got an email saying that because I clicked on the link, without choosing anything I was canceled, which I don't want
So I am on the phone again and the CM is having a hard time getting into the details without than contract number


----------



## brewhome

ipianomantanner said:


> It is. I messed up. The constant frustration and anger about this whole mess made me stupid for an email. Thank you



I totally get it... this has been crazy!  I can’t believe they have provided such a poor experience for loyal passholders.


----------



## Hummingbird

yulilin3 said:


> New on going message says that you have to have your contract ID Number when calling to cancel. I don't have it and I got an email saying that because I clicked on the link, without choosing anything I was canceled, which I don't want
> So I am on the phone again and the CM is having a hard time getting into the details without than contract number



I had to go back through my emails and find my renewal purchase confirmation and the contract is an attachment on it to get the number.  I'm still on hold since 7am sharp so 29 mins so far.


----------



## KristinU

Disneykingofkings said:


> be patient - have 2 non-Fl resident(we are in NY) Platinum APs that expired April 30.  We weren't planning to go until May when I was going to use/activate 2 of the 4 Platinum APs that I got at Sam's Club last July at the discounted price when WDW raised theirs to about 1100/each.  We paid 800 something each, the old price; anyway, July 6 we received 2 credits on our Disney Visa(Day 1 Charter Member) for 101.32 which calculated right for the number of closed park days through April 30;  on our MDE it shows the 2 new APs activated BUT no expiration date since we haven't passed through the turnstile yet;  the good news is the we are going in Dec to Bonnet Creek for 8 days and in May for 8 days to the BWI CL.  Originally I was only able to reserve a park for 4 days in Dec and 3 days in May; the app said we reached our maximum. I tried again yesterday and was able to increase park ressies for both trips; we now have 6 days park ressies in Dec as AP holders off site(scored 2 more) and was able to score more days in May for the BWI, another 3 making 6 in May; so now we have 12 days of park ressies, basically all our park days since we take it easy first day and leave early to MCO on the last; magic keeps happening if you just stay patient; still sweating out Dec if we will go or not since we are in that 'vulnerable' group.



Wow, the amount of offsite park reservation days you've been able to make is not standard.  I just tried again and I'm not able to make more than 3 offsite reservations.  If I was able to, that would definitely weigh into whether or not we cancel our APs.


----------



## yulilin3

Hummingbird said:


> I had to go back through my emails and find my renewal purchase confirmation and the contract is an attachment on it to get the number.  I'm still on hold since 7am sharp so 29 mins so far.


I got through in about 15 min but still on the call, they had to call a "specialist" and my CM keeps saying hmmm


----------



## DisneyHomework

yulilin3 said:


> I got through in about 15 min but still on the call, they had to call a "specialist" and my CM keeps saying hmmm


Oh my.... thanks for the updates!!!


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> I got through in about 15 min but still on the call, they had to call a "specialist" and my CM keeps saying hmmm


he's perplexed that there's no easy way to just reverse the decision when you WANT to continue paying  , he asked me "do you know anyone else having these issues" I said yes, many are on hold right now get ready. I know this is not your fault and you guys don't get the info or tools needed" he said "so another fun day on the phone lines"


----------



## emilymad

So if we want to cancel can we still use the pass between today and August 11?


----------



## KristinU

I feel so bad for these poor CMs, so ill-equipped for handling our questions and issues!


----------



## Eastern

MarBee said:


> Just curious as to what I should expect in terms of a refund....Platinum Plus Pass, paid in full at time of purchase.  I believe we missed out on 104 days.



Take your amount paid for pass including tax. Divide by 365. Multiply X 104. That is what I think you should get.


----------



## yulilin3

He's making a report for everyone to see that the first email link had a glitch didn't work and just automatically cancelled the AP without making a choice. So hopefully if others call for the same reason they will know it's a bad link. 

Also he makes it sound like it's nearly impossible to only cancel one or 2 AP from an account that has multiple AP, so lets say you all have the same contract but only 2 want to cancel and the rest keep, he made it sound like that won't be possible, but again, they really don't know right now


----------



## Disneydawg4

Are we supposed to click the link and select either refund or 1 month extension? Or if we just leave it will we automatically get the extra 30 days?
Sorry if this has been answered already


----------



## yulilin3

Disneydawg4 said:


> Are we supposed to click the link and select either refund or 1 month extension? Or if we just leave it will we automatically get the extra 30 days?
> Sorry if this has been answered already


the email makes it sound like you only have to click on the link if you want to cancel your AP

We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks. 

If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Are they saying anything about if you have no email link to click?


----------



## yulilin3

Ok, I'm off to DHS, good luck if you are calling.


----------



## Hummingbird

I got a cast member at 7:43 so 43 minute wait in queue but now I am back on hold because she is having to text another department who is handling this issue. And they are trying to figure it out.


----------



## KristinU

DisneyHomework said:


> Are they saying anything about if you have no email link to click?


I'm guessing you'll have to call


----------



## DisneyHomework

KristinU said:


> I'm guessing you'll have to call


No way I’m doing that while there’s a month left to decide lol.  They don’t sound like they have any information.  Just more curious about how “staggered” the emails are or if some of us are truly missing them (or are waves yet to be sent).


----------



## 18MAGIC

We didn't get an email either! Will this nightmare ever end?


----------



## MarBee

Eastern said:


> Take your amount paid for pass including tax. Divide by 365. Multiply X 104. That is what I think you should get.


Thank you.  I am able to do the math, but just making sure this is indeed what everyone else is receiving.  Has anyone actually received their refunds yet?  Was it the correct amount?


----------



## kelpricer

I just sent another email. I had sent one weeks ago and got a pretty “canned” answer to my question, and it actually never answered my question. I thought I would try that since it doesn’t seem phone CM’s are able to answer detailed questions. DD’s AP was purchased on a credit card that is not cancelled but not used and we have no access to it (pretty complicated story) I want to cancel BUT only if I can get the refund via check or gift card. If not I’ll extend. Her AP is still not showing extended so I’m hoping my communication to them didn’t result in a cancellation, but I just can’t get any answers. Hopefully I will receive an email back


----------



## Madame

DisneyHomework said:


> Are they saying anything about if you have no email link to click?


I clicked the link in @yulilin3 ’s post and it prompted me to sign in & showed me a contract number.  I didn’t do anything as I don’t know if that’s my number!


----------



## bloomcruisers

I got 3 emails but have 4 adult and 2 child APs to cancel. I haven’t clicked on any links after reading about possible automatic selections happening without knowing whose passes each email covers. So I guess I will need to call. What are the hours that the phone line is manned? Is it 24/7?


----------



## Pdollar88

MarBee said:


> Thank you.  I am able to do the math, but just making sure this is indeed what everyone else is receiving.  Has anyone actually received their refunds yet?  Was it the correct amount?


Also curious about the amounts folks are receiving. That seems like very little to get back for my 1000 pass.


----------



## Runnsally

Pdollar88 said:


> Also curious about the amounts folks are receiving. That seems like very little to get back for my 1000 pass.


Curious...what were you expecting?


----------



## MeridaAnn

They have made such an incredible mess of this. At what point would they have saved money overall by just extending all APs for an additional year - at some point, the lost money from renewal costs for one year would be offset by savings in the amount of employee-hours they've wasted by dealing with the constant calls and programming all the still-confusing emails and calculating all the complicated options for the passes and making up for the bank fees for the payment glitch and tracking everything and the refunds themselves, even before calculating in the ill-will they've created among the AP holders for all of this. If they'd just kept it simple and been maybe a little bit generous, it certainly would have come out better for them PR-wise and would be far less stressful for their employees and might not even have cost them anymore financially than this ridiculous nightmare is.


----------



## Hummingbird

I just got off the call. One hour and 36 minutes. Apparently there was a glitch in the link that went out to some people that auto chose the cancel option, they are now aware and working to fix the glitch and will send out new emails that will let you pick your option (I asked about people that haven't received them yet and was told they probably will get the email after the glitch is fixed).  Notes were made on my account that I *did not want* to cancel my pass.  So we will see what happens. The CM was really nice though, I felt so bad for her because even though she tried to be cheery you could tell she knows it's going to be a long day.


----------



## KristinU

MeridaAnn said:


> They have made such an incredible mess of this. At what point would have saved money overall by just extending all APs for an additional year - at some point, the lost money from renewal costs for one year would be offset by savings in the amount of employee-hours they've wasted by dealing with the constant calls and programming all the still-confusing emails and calculating all the complicated options for the passes and making up for the bank fees for the payment glitch and tracking everything and the refunds themselves, even before calculating in the ill-will they've created among the AP holders for all of this. If they'd just kept it simple and been maybe a little bit generous, it certainly would have come out better for them PR-wise and would be far less stressful for their employees and might not even have cost them anymore financially than this ridiculous nightmare is.


Yes!  That's exactly what my DH said this morning.  It would have been so much easier and probably ultimately cheaper for them to just say "hey, you're good to go through 2021"


----------



## KristinU

Hummingbird said:


> I just got off the call. One hour and 36 minutes. Apparently there was a glitch in the link that went out to some people that auto chose the cancel option, they are now aware and working to fix the glitch and will send out new emails that will let you pick your option (I asked about people that haven't received them yet and was told they probably will get the email after the glitch is fixed).  Notes were made on my account that I *did not want* to cancel my pass.  So we will see what happens. The CM was really nice though, I felt so bad for her because even though she tried to be cheery you could tell she knows it's going to be a long day.


Thanks for the update!  I guess we all just wait again for a while.


----------



## nicko

savemycamera said:


> ME TOO!!! I am actually relieved to learn I'm not the only one. If my best friend didn't have an AP, I would never know about the stuff they send out to passholders. I feel bad for being happy that you don't get them either, but I don't understand why this is such a difficult thing to fix!


I haven't gotten any email yet.  I have an out of state Platinum AP (fully paid up). I think it's ridiculous that this process won't tell you ahead of time how much of a refund you will get.


----------



## Runnsally

I cancelled my pass online and received the following confirmation...

"We have received your request and are processing your selection below:
In lieu of a one-month extension, you have selected to cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable). Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available."*

It doesn't mention anything about a refund for the dates the park was closed.  I assume this is implied, but very poorly worded.  Also, weird that the pass is valid until 8/11.

Edit: Now I think I understand.  Since my pass was already extended for the closure dates, the new expiration date of my pass will be used to calculate the refund.   Whoa!  This also makes sense why the extension for those that want that option is not added until October (after the refunds are processed).


----------



## yulilin3

Got this email after my phone call today.  So it looks like all is good


----------



## mommy2mrb

I got the new email yesterday. Put through for cancellation and refund. I take it I will get refund between august 12 until my expiration date of 5/10.  Not going back so will be happy to get something back. My guess is price divided by 365 days multiplied by the days left of AP.


----------



## hertamaniac

Troy Hammond said:


> Interesting that the language above says “PARTIAL refund” for the remaining access days.  Different than what’s posted on the AP website that simply says “refund“ for the remaining access days.  Shouldn’t the language say ”full refund” for the remaining access days?  We’re not talking about a full refund for the pass, we’re talking about a full refund for the remaining access days.  Or maybe it should say “prorated refund“ for the remaining access days?



I don't know about the verbiage as well already got our partial refund for the closed days.  Since we have selected cancel with the dates beginning August 12th, we fall into that guest bucket.  We purchased on March 5th and used our passes for one day before the closure on March 16th.  The good news?  We got to ride Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway on opening day (best ride at WDW in my opinion).


----------



## sara_s

If you haven't gotten an email yet, and you usually do (like me), I find that they phase them out over a couple days. I usually get an email a day or so after DH does.

So even after all the information they've given out, can someone verify that the statements below are correct?

For Monthly payment PH (In my case, FL Res Silver):

- if you didn't call at all *initially*, your pass was supposed to be refunded the amount of the closure, not extended the 4 months or whatever. You had to call for the extension. I never did anything because we didn't know what to do, and nothing ever changed on my pass dates either in MDE.
- NOW, you can either opt for extending the pass for the dates of the closure + the extra 30 days OR get some sort of partial refund. Or is it just 30 days extension or the partial refund. Understanding that the refund amount is a hot mess right now as no one knows for sure how it's being calculated.

I feel like I got my lines crossed somewhere.


----------



## Pdollar88

Runnsally said:


> Curious...what were you expecting?


No clue. Foolishly, more?

I’m not terribly upset either way. I was most likely going to extend and hope I can go in early 2021.


----------



## PrincessV

MONTHLY PAYMENT APs...

Please be careful in working this out, as depending on when your payments started, the only options offered can either be very good, or very bad for you. Because there were a few of us in my weird position, here's my example:

Renewed in Jan. for a Mar. 23 expiration AP. Because they always start monthly payments the day you renew, not the day the renewal takes effect, my first payment was taken in early Feb., second in late Feb., third early Mar. So 3 payments taken before parks closed, and before my renewal took effect, right?

I won't get the Mar. payment refunded because it was taken in early Mar., before the mar. 14 date they're using for Mar. payment refunds.

I've also been told by the monthly payments hotline, VIPassholder line, AND the new AP Chat that none of those 3 payments will be refunded. Why? Because even though those payments covered the first 3 months of my AP - Mar., Apr., May - they go by _the date the payments were made. _And since the payments were made in advance, before the parks closed, they are not eligible for refund.

I am not a lawyer, but I am positive that is a breach of contract and cannot be legal. The question is, though, do I want to spend hours of my life fighting it? As I see it, I have 3 options:

1. Cancel. Forfeit the $150+ they already took, but not make any further payments.
2. Extend. Continue on with 9 more payments, but essentially get 13 months for the price of 12 because with the extensions, my original Mar. 23 expiration will extend to an Aug. 18 expiration, so 13 months of open parks.
3. Fight for the option to cancel and get the 3 payments made in advance refunded. 

None of these scenarios takes into consideration COVID-19 risk, of course. If I take that out of the equation, option 2 is the clear winner. But what if things continue to get worse and I really cannot risk going to the parks for the next 6 months? 12 months? What if parks have to close again - will I be paying for a useless AP because I already made my choice?

I'm going to sit on the decision for a few weeks and see how things go. I am high-risk, but from what I've seen so far, I could be comfortable spending a few hours in a park, avoiding places that feel too congested. I want to see if that changes going forward before making a decision.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

So if original form of payment is not available, where is Disney sending the money?

I paid with a gift card that I threw out after APs was activated. Never did I think that we would be in this situation where Disney is giving out refunds. My previous understanding was that Disney will send me another gift card...but this is difficult to tell from email. I don't want Disney refilling a gift card in a landfill somewhere in FL.


----------



## kbelle8995

Finally managed to reach the Monthly payment number.  On hold for 2 hours and 45 minutes.  My sister called for me since she is working from home.  When she was connected they accidentally hung up on her.  CM called her back 5 minutes later.  It seems that many departments were handling APs calling for postponements.  Essentially the right hand didn't know what they left hand was doing.   The CM straighted my issues out on their end.  But warned that my expiration date would remain the same until the system was updated.  As of today my expiration date on my AP is still the same.

There was no way I could have done this from work.  I just want my expiration date extended as I was promised from the beginning.


----------



## FinallyFL

PrincessV said:


> MONTHLY PAYMENT APs...
> 
> I've also been told by the monthly payments hotline, VIPassholder line, AND the new AP Chat that none of those 3 payments will be refunded. Why? Because even though those payments covered the first 3 months of my AP - Mar., Apr., May - they go by _the date the payments were made. _And since the payments were made in advance, before the parks closed, they are not eligible for refund.


I was really hoping they wouldn't penalize people who paid ahead. I purchased a silver pass for my daughter as a Christmas present in November. She used it for the first time on Jan 6th. So I paid the downpayment and 3 monthly payments before she stepped foot in the parks. So I'll have paid for about half the pass for 3 months of access. She is immune suppressed so there's no way she's going into the parks any time soon.


----------



## Best Aunt

yulilin3 said:


> New on going message says that you have to have your *contract ID Number* when calling to cancel. I don't have it and I got an email saying that because I clicked on the link, without choosing anything I was canceled, which I don't want
> So I am on the phone again and the CM is having a hard time getting into the details without than contract number





Hummingbird said:


> I had to go back through my emails and find my renewal purchase confirmation and *the contract is an attachment on it to get the number*.





Madame said:


> I clicked the link in @yulilin3 ’s post and it prompted me to sign in & showed me a *contract number*.



I'm really confused about this contract number stuff.  When I bought the AP (paid in full, not paid over time) I printed out the confirmation email.  I did not save it in my email account.  I am looking at the purchase confirmation email, and there is no contract number in it.  If there was an attachment to the confirmation email, I did not print it.  There is a confirmation number, but PPs above specifically used the term "contract number" not "confirmation number."  I'm afraid to click on the link in the email I got yesterday because PPs have reported glitches.


----------



## Monykalyn

MeridaAnn said:


> They have made such an incredible mess of this. At what point would they have saved money overall by just extending all APs for an additional year - at some point, the lost money from renewal costs for one year would be offset by savings in the amount of employee-hours they've wasted by dealing with the constant calls and programming all the still-confusing emails and calculating all the complicated options for the passes and making up for the bank fees for the payment glitch and tracking everything and the refunds themselves, even before calculating in the ill-will they've created among the AP holders for all of this. If they'd just kept it simple and been maybe a little bit generous, it certainly would have come out better for them PR-wise and would be far less stressful for their employees and might not even have cost them anymore financially than this ridiculous nightmare is.





Runnsally said:


> I cancelled my pass online and received the following confirmation...
> 
> "We have received your request and are processing your selection below:
> In lieu of a one-month extension, you have selected to cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable). Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available."*
> 
> It doesn't mention anything about a refund for the dates the park was closed.  I assume this is implied, but very poorly worded.  Also, weird that the pass is valid until 8/11.
> 
> Edit: Now I think I understand.  Since my pass was already extended for the closure dates, the new expiration date of my pass will be used to calculate the refund.   Whoa!  This also makes sense why the extension for those that want that option is not added until October (after the refunds are processed).


All they really had to do was offer an option to have your pass (and payments) "paused" from start of park closure until _you chose_ to go back to parks-at which time the pass restarted, and if you chose to go back in July-October then you got the automatic extension days.  If you choose to go after October-December then you got the one month bonus; Starting in 2021 no extension but you have until say-2025 to go back and "restart" your pass. Maybe not entirely fair for some but a heck of lot easier to choose from. Because now those out of country or quarantined state AP holders have a very complicated calculation to decide what to do-and very likely could have avoided multiple cancellations/refund nightmares.


----------



## PrincessV

FinallyFL said:


> I was really hoping they wouldn't penalize people who paid ahead. I purchased a silver pass for my daughter as a Christmas present in November. She used it for the first time on Jan 6th. So I paid the downpayment and 3 monthly payments before she stepped foot in the parks. So I'll have paid for about half the pass for 3 months of access. She is immune suppressed so there's no way she's going into the parks any time soon.


They really need to address the monthly payments issue because this is just ridiculous. I do think if you spend the time on it, you'll be able to get some resolution. But the default seems to be "no." I will never, ever again do monthly payments!


----------



## itstrue56

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> So if original form of payment is not available, where is Disney sending the money?
> 
> I paid with a gift card that I threw out after APs was activated. Never did I think that we would be in this situation where Disney is giving out refunds. My previous understanding was that Disney will send me another gift card...but this is difficult to tell from email. I don't want Disney refilling a gift card in a landfill somewhere in FL.



For my refund for the closure period, they sent it to one of my credit cards, even though I paid for the pass with gift cards. Since it was a credit card I rarely use and the refund was over $300 dollars, I got a check from my credit card company and deposited it. I was actually glad to have the money rather than a gift card.


----------



## Duck143

Sorry if this has been explained already, but with AP's paid in full, how do you figure out the approximate refund?  Our passes originally expired on May 10, 2020, but have been extended through 9/4 now.  
Also, any idea about this month extension?  Are they going to give us a random month that will be too last minute for any of us out of state AP's to actually benefit from?


----------



## JayMunOne

I see Disney has done the right thing here and chosen to fully communicate their willingness to provide full prorated refunds.  I received an email for one of the passes, and as I understand it, I'll receive another for my son at some point.

Honestly, they had no choice.  Lots of people have a lot of money on the line here; just myself and my son is nearly $2000 in a pandemic for 80% of out of state Platinum Plus annual passes.  This was the year we were planning to take full advantage of WDW.  Now, with the current sensitive nature of my job, I cannot even go to Florida if I wanted to. A refund is my only choice.

I'm not happy with a lot of things that management is doing right now.  But--this is a good (and absolutely necessary) step by management.  I'll be back, WDW--just get that family style service at Biergarten up and running so I can get my schnitzel fix.


----------



## weatherboy80

Curious by chance with the "additional dates being opened" as a local silver FL AP holder who is blacked out until August if I book an upcoming weekend in July at a Disney resort via the current 35% offer would that then get me access to any of the parks or just allow me to buy more tickets to get in?


----------



## Brett Wyman

Out of state platinum pass holder with an expiration date of 11-27-2020. We called in and chose the cash back over the AP extension and still have not seen any refund. Not sure if any refunds of this type have been processed yet?


----------



## pepperandchips

Since I had such a fit yesterday, I figured I should report my good news too. After still not receiving the email, I clicked on yulilin’s link again this morning which took me to a page with a contract number on it and the options everyone else had been getting. I chose to extend my pass. Got the success screen again (oddly never had to log in again this time). 

Later this morning my pass is showing the 30 day extension in MDE already. So I take back my angst yesterday (but not the Britney Spears gif).


----------



## n2mm

Brett Wyman said:


> Out of state platinum pass holder with an expiration date of 11-27-2020. We called in and chose the cash back over the AP extension and still have not seen any refund. Not sure if any refunds of this type have been processed yet?



thanks for posting.  I thought I was the only one waiting. I called late April and requested refund over original extension.  We are still waiting. I even checked again in June.  However, my daughter, who called a month+ after me got 3 of her 4 refunds.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Sorry if I missed this.  Do you have to wait and get a personalized email or is their a general link floating around here that can be used?   Thanks!


----------



## elgerber

OK, so I have 3 emails.  Two of those will likely be cancelled but not mine.  But the only way to know which one is mine is with a contract number?  My passes were renewed over the phone last summer with DVC so I have no information that came in an email then.  Am I going to have to call to make sure this is done right?  And will I still have to have that number if I call?
I also just remembered, mine was an upgrade from a UT 10 day pass to a gold renewal, so I know I have no contract number from that.
What does a contract number look like?


----------



## doleddanielle

Best Aunt said:


> I'm really confused about this contract number stuff.  When I bought the AP (paid in full, not paid over time) I printed out the confirmation email.  I did not save it in my email account.  I am looking at the purchase confirmation email, and there is no contract number in it.  If there was an attachment to the confirmation email, I did not print it.  There is a confirmation number, but PPs above specifically used the term "contract number" not "confirmation number."  I'm afraid to click on the link in the email I got yesterday because PPs have reported glitches.


From my understanding from managing a paid-in-full AP as well as a monthly AP yesterday, only the monthly AP's are on a contract and have a Contract ID. When managing my paid-in-full AP, it simply had my last name and type of pass in place of where the Contact ID would've been.


----------



## KristinU

Well, despite not knowing exactly how much refund to anticipate, with 315 days between July 11 and our new expiration dates, we decided that we're going for the cancellation.  I just called and changed our room-only reservation for Christmas week to a package with 7 day base tickets (that's the max they can add right now, even though our stay is longer).  Then for our offsite stay in spring of 2021 we'll just buy UT tickets and be able to book more than 3 days.  Ultimately a bit more expensive than keeping our APs, but the 3 day thing doesn't work great for offsite out-of-towners, plus it gives us more wiggle room for cancelling if we need to because of quarantines or spikes or anything else that comes up.

I have to say, the Disney Destinations CM I talked to restored my faith in Disney a bit, and I told her so.  She was just so pleasant and helpful.  Such a nice departure from the AP confusion!

So, I'm a little nervous to try my email link for cancellation, but since the glitch is the selection I want, I think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## doleddanielle

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Sorry if I missed this.  Do you have to wait and get a personalized email or is their a general link floating around here that can be used?   Thanks!





yulilin3 said:


> He's making a report for everyone to see that the first email link had a glitch didn't work and just automatically cancelled the AP without making a choice. So hopefully if others call for the same reason they will know it's a bad link.
> 
> Also he makes it sound like it's nearly impossible to only cancel one or 2 AP from an account that has multiple AP, so lets say you all have the same contract but only 2 want to cancel and the rest keep, he made it sound like that won't be possible, but again, they really don't know right now



I'm 99% sure that everyone has their own, truly personalized link sent to their email as it seems as though each link goes to a specific pass. I received two different links for two different passes. I wonder if clicking on someone else's link causes them to manage _that _pass, which may be why you had issues @yulilin3... When clicking on the link, it should give you options to take the 30-day extension or cancel for a refund. If it doesn't, that means an option was already selected and submitted. 

If anyone is clicking on someone else's link, please double check that the Contract ID is yours or not. Or better yet, don't post your personalized link moving forward


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

itstrue56 said:


> For my refund for the closure period, they sent it to one of my credit cards, even though I paid for the pass with gift cards. Since it was a credit card I rarely use and the refund was over $300 dollars, I got a check from my credit card company and deposited it. I was actually glad to have the money rather than a gift card.



That would be amazing...did you give them the credit card number, or is it linked to our Disney account?


----------



## itstrue56

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> That would be amazing...did you give them the credit card number, or is it linked to our Disney account?



I did not give it to them, but it is a Disney Chase Visa.


----------



## KristinU

I do get to my options when I click on my personalized link, but I would have expected to have been presented with both my AP and my DS's AP.  I know my DH got his own email.  Maybe I'll wait a little bit and see if I get another round of emails.


----------



## Madame

I sent off an email requesting they send either an email or phone us in order to cancel the remainder of our passes.  We received our refund for the closure period, but with the border closed and 2 wk isolation requirement for any international travel going forward anyway, there is no way we will use our passes before they expire Dec 30.  I'll post here if I receive a reply.  I'd prefer not to make another lengthy international call........ (the Apps we've tried do NOT work well - ie you can't properly hear or communicate with the other party)


----------



## itstrue56

Just canceled my AP using the email link Disney provided. It was easy and I got a confirmation email about three minutes after confirming my choice.


----------



## Best Aunt

doleddanielle said:


> From my understanding from managing a paid-in-full AP as well as a monthly AP yesterday, only the monthly AP's are on a contract and have a Contract ID. When managing my paid-in-full AP, it simply had my last name and type of pass in place of where the Contact ID would've been.



Thank you so much!


----------



## francie57

We have 2 APs and neither one of us has an email yet.


----------



## DisMommyTX

PrincessV said:


> MONTHLY PAYMENT APs...
> 
> Please be careful in working this out, as depending on when your payments started, the only options offered can either be very good, or very bad for you. Because there were a few of us in my weird position, here's my example:
> 
> Renewed in Jan. for a Mar. 23 expiration AP. Because they always start monthly payments the day you renew, not the day the renewal takes effect, my first payment was taken in early Feb., second in late Feb., third early Mar. So 3 payments taken before parks closed, and before my renewal took effect, right?
> 
> I won't get the Mar. payment refunded because it was taken in early Mar., before the mar. 14 date they're using for Mar. payment refunds.
> 
> I've also been told by the monthly payments hotline, VIPassholder line, AND the new AP Chat that none of those 3 payments will be refunded. Why? Because even though those payments covered the first 3 months of my AP - Mar., Apr., May - they go by _the date the payments were made. _And since the payments were made in advance, before the parks closed, they are not eligible for refund.
> 
> I am not a lawyer, but I am positive that is a breach of contract and cannot be legal. The question is, though, do I want to spend hours of my life fighting it? As I see it, I have 3 options:
> 
> 1. Cancel. Forfeit the $150+ they already took, but not make any further payments.
> 2. Extend. Continue on with 9 more payments, but essentially get 13 months for the price of 12 because with the extensions, my original Mar. 23 expiration will extend to an Aug. 18 expiration, so 13 months of open parks.
> 3. Fight for the option to cancel and get the 3 payments made in advance refunded.
> 
> None of these scenarios takes into consideration COVID-19 risk, of course. If I take that out of the equation, option 2 is the clear winner. But what if things continue to get worse and I really cannot risk going to the parks for the next 6 months? 12 months? What if parks have to close again - will I be paying for a useless AP because I already made my choice?
> 
> I'm going to sit on the decision for a few weeks and see how things go. I am high-risk, but from what I've seen so far, I could be comfortable spending a few hours in a park, avoiding places that feel too congested. I want to see if that changes going forward before making a decision.



Yes, this is us as well. If we cancel, we lose an additional 3 months if payments prior to activating the APs. I was hoping by NOT requesting anything, we would stick with our original expiration date plus the 30 day extension, which would have our pass expire late Dec. The night before park pass reservations went live, our passes automatically extended 4 months. Cancelling and buying new passes next year would likely be better financially, but only if I fight for the pre-paid months we should be due. I'm worried that will sour me even more on Disney, and no telling what new Pass or renewal costs will be next year.  Accepting the default is less stressful, and I cannot be sure whether the alternative would actually save us money in the long term anyway. I'll just hope that somehow they make it worthwhile on renewal discounts or something else down the road.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

StacyStrong said:


> I canceled. No freaking clue what I’ll get back but I have no intention of going back any time soon.
> 
> it’ll be interesting to see how they refund me since I bought my pass through sams club?


If I understand correctly, you should get a check in the mail.


----------



## 18MAGIC

I never got an email. I called and they said that we don't have communications preferences set up correctly....what??? I have been receiving all the emails about the erroneous charges and the correction of those charges...sounds like this is a Disney issue and not my preferences. They are currently trying to cancel my pass over the phone. No luck with that either. It has went to escalation team and I am still on hold...about 6 hours of my time is invested in this simple cancellation process now!


----------



## Gator Kate

So as far as we know Disney is not telling you the amount of your refund? That's absurd.


----------



## DisneyHomework

18MAGIC said:


> I never got an email. I called and they said that we don't have communications preferences set up correctly....what??? I have been receiving all the emails about the erroneous charges and the correction of those charges...sounds like this is a Disney issue and not my preferences. They are currently trying to cancel my pass over the phone. No luck with that either. It has went to escalation team and I am still on hold...about 6 hours of my time is invested in this simple cancellation process now!


This will be me.  Totally same situation please share what happens!


----------



## 18MAGIC

So they can't help us. They can't cancel them for us. They escalated it twice and no one could cancel it. They said to try again in a couple of days. I asked them how do I try again. She said I will get an email. I never got the first email......someone please help. I need a contact at Disney that knows what they are doing!!!!!


----------



## Eastern

MarBee said:


> Thank you.  I am able to do the math, but just making sure this is indeed what everyone else is receiving.  Has anyone actually received their refunds yet?  Was it the correct amount?


I got one AP refunded (expired May 24) and it was the correct amount. I think the issues are 1-What options to give  people who expire after the closure and 2-they probably didn't expect so many refund requests. So they are still figuring out what to do. I'm sure they want to give out the least money possible in refunds.


----------



## FinnFogg

I appreciate this is probably low priority for most, but has anyone had any feedback from Disney on Water Park annual passes?  We purchased these along with our Gold Annual passes last November. As the water park’s have not yet reopened, the passes still have their original expiration date. I would like to cancel everything at once and just move on.


----------



## emilymad

I am almost two hours on hold and still counting...  The automated message says to have your actual AP card.  I have my card but DH can't find his.  He didn't get an email since everything is run through my MDE account.  I guess we can go get a replacement card since we will be in Orlando over the weekend.  I am going to ask if I ever get through on the phone.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Im curious what happens if we cant find out passes since they seem so hell bent on only being able to provide refunds once provided with the annual pass card number?? Its all linked on our MDE account - im so confused. =(


----------



## Eastern

ErinsMommy said:


> Im curious what happens if we cant find out passes since they seem so hell bent on only being able to provide refunds once provided with the annual pass card number?? Its all linked on our MDE account - im so confused. =(


Not sure why they need the card. They refunded my son's pass when I requested it. Didn't need any numbers.


----------



## emilymad

I finally got through to talk to someone.  If you call to cancel they do not need the AP card number.  If you want to do it online then you need each card.  Refund will be back to original form of payment.  If it is a gift card you no longer have refund will be either on a new gift card or by check.  No decision has been made about that yet.

I asked if we could visit the parks between now and August 11th and not mess up our chances at our refund.  This was confirm as being on purpose to give us the chance to test out the parks to see what we want to do.


----------



## StacyStrong

Is it bad that I just...don’t care anymore? I just want some money back and at this point don’t care to figure out the calculation.  My next “confirmed” trip wasn’t supposed to be until January 2021. I already paid for the pass in full. It’s a sunk cost. I have zero intention of going back probably for AT LEAST another year now - I’m just not comfortable with it. I’m out of state and so I paid in full.  To me, the money is gone, so getting anything back at this point is a win. 

Obviously that’s not “fair” and I’m privileged to feel this way. I totally get everyone else’s frustration.  I’m just so over worrying about Disney at this point and I want it done with. The money will feel like “found” money even though it absolutely isn’t because I paid for the voucher about a year ago now.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Still no email for me, but my pass and my DHs now show the additional 1 month extension in my MDE.  I'm happy with that.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Eastern said:


> Not sure why they need the card. They refunded my son's pass when I requested it. Didn't need any numbers.





emilymad said:


> I finally got through to talk to someone.  If you call to cancel they do not need the AP card number.  If you want to do it online then you need each card.  Refund will be back to original form of payment.  If it is a gift card you no longer have refund will be either on a new gift card or by check.  No decision has been made about that yet.
> 
> I asked if we could visit the parks between now and August 11th and not mess up our chances at our refund.  This was confirm as being on purpose to give us the chance to test out the parks to see what we want to do.



And this is what drives me crazy. I was on the phone with an AP representative that was INSISTENT that I provide our AP card numbers.  I'm so annoyed.  =(


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Has anybody received a cancellation refund yet?   We were told our would be approved and we would see it by reopening, but so far no additional emails and our APs are still active.   I am not in a rush, just curious.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

HockeyMomNH said:


> Still no email for me, but my pass and my DHs now show the additional 1 month extension in my MDE.  I'm happy with that.



Ours has been extended from Dec 1, 2020 - March 31, 2021.  I am waiting on a refund and AP cancellation.


----------



## buzznina

First; I really hate Disney's system and setup. They send you an email with a phone number that is supposed to be just for AP holders cancelling etc.. Yet when you call it you get the same "darn" message like all other numbers asking what are you calling for 
Background info, we have 4 passes but on 2 contracts because they were purchased at different times. I received the email with the cancellation link and yesterday when I used it, it was very easy and did not require any AP or contract number. But it only cancelled 2 of our 4 passes, probably because they were on 2 separate contracts, another system issue since both contracts are under the same user information So I called yesterday and was on hold for 45 minutes and then I got a CM and told her the issue. She asked which 2 did it cancel and I told her that neither their system nor the confirmation email had any AP information in it, so I have no clue She then asked for my contract numbers, I told her they are filed at my work and I haven't been there in over a month so I do not have it. I said it would really help if WDW would put all this info under my MDE account so it's easy to get too, she agreed. I told her that I figured that WDW support would have easy access to this information since this was the phone number for AP holders. Found out, she had to contact another department to get my contract number because she did not have that authority.  After another 30 minutes on hold, by the time she got the number she said she could not cancel it because it was after hours, so she gave me the number and told me to call back tomorrow(today). OMG
I feel so sorry for the CM's when the company does not give them all the authority they need to help customers.


----------



## goofy78

Just logged in and both AP's were extended the additional 30 days on top of the Covid extension.


----------



## KristinU

buzznina said:


> First; I really hate Disney's system and setup. They send you an email with a phone number that is supposed to be just for AP holders cancelling etc.. Yet when you call it you get the same "darn" message like all other numbers asking what are you calling for
> Background info, we have 4 passes but on 2 contracts because they were purchased at different times. I received the email with the cancellation link and yesterday when I used it, it was very easy and did not require any AP or contract number. But it only cancelled 2 of our 4 passes, probably because they were on 2 separate contracts, another system issue since both contracts are under the same user information So I called yesterday and was on hold for 45 minutes and then I got a CM and told her the issue. She asked which 2 did it cancel and I told her that neither their system nor the confirmation email had any AP information in it, so I have no clue She then asked for my contract numbers, I told her they are filed at my work and I haven't been there in over a month so I do not have it. I said it would really help if WDW would put all this info under my MDE account so it's easy to get too, she agreed. I told her that I figured that WDW support would have easy access to this information since this was the phone number for AP holders. Found out, she had to contact another department to get my contract number because she did not have that authority.  After another 30 minutes on hold, by the time she got the number she said she could not cancel it because it was after hours, so she gave me the number and told me to call back tomorrow(today). OMG
> I feel so sorry for the CM's when the company does not give them all the authority they need to help customers.


So frustrating!  Can I ask, how could you tell that your cancellation applied to two of your passes?  I should have DS's pass under my email, but by clicking the link I didn't have any indication of multiple passes or which pass it was in reference to (since our last name is the same and the level of pass is the same).  I reached out via chat and they said I should be getting another email at some point to make the selection for the second pass and that each link was for a single pass....but now I'm not so sure!  I am on conference calls this afternoon and can't spend the time on the phone to the Passholder line.  But I guess we have some time, so it isn't like I need to get this handled today.  Still, I would like to get this put to bed, like all of us would I'm sure!


----------



## EpcotNerd

DisMommyTX said:


> I usually receive AP emails, but haven't gotten any about cancellation options yet.  We used our passes to visit the park on Sunday. I wonder if that makes us ineligible to cancel? We are on the monthly payment plan and received the March refund and automatic 4-ish month extension, but I haven't requested anything else. Has anyone who used their AP since the parks reopened received this email?



I've dug through the threads and don't see an answer to your question, have you gotten one yet elsewhere?  I think you're asking what I'm wondering... if we choose a refund are we getting nothing for the March-July closure?  Just one extra month as part of the refund?


----------



## PrincessV

Interesting...

My son's AP expired in early April and vanished from MDE at some point. A few weeks ago, it reappeared with an extension & new expiration date of July 31. Now, it's been extended another 30 days to Aug. 30. But my AP only has the 117 day extension, no additional 30 days.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Can anyone provide a copy of the link to cancel the APs online? Or is it just for your APs? I never got it and this is getting ridiculous =(


----------



## emilymad

KristinU said:


> So frustrating!  Can I ask, how could you tell that your cancellation applied to two of your passes?  I should have DS's pass under my email, but by clicking the link I didn't have any indication of multiple passes or which pass it was in reference to (since our last name is the same and the level of pass is the same).  I reached out via chat and they said I should be getting another email at some point to make the selection for the second pass and that each link was for a single pass....but now I'm not so sure!  I am on conference calls this afternoon and can't spend the time on the phone to the Passholder line.  But I guess we have some time, so it isn't like I need to get this handled today.  Still, I would like to get this put to bed, like all of us would I'm sure!



The person I spoke with said you could cancel multiple passes from the same email assuming you have the number on the physical AP card.  She agreed that the email didn't provide detailed instructions.


----------



## OKW Lover

Please people, when you report if you did/did not get a refund/extension/whatever, please also tell us what type of pass (color and resident/non-resident) and if you were PIF or Monthly Payments.


----------



## ErinsMommy

emilymad said:


> The person I spoke with said you could cancel multiple passes from the same email assuming you have the number on the physical AP card.  She agreed that the email didn't provide detailed instructions.



does the email have a general link to cancel the APs or is the link tied to your own APs? if not linked would you mind copy and pasting it here or PMg me with it so I can try and cancel ours? we never got an email and im tired of going in circles with them that it went to spam or the email address is wrong. ive never had trouble getting emails before and im to believe all of a sudden its my email thats giving the problem.


----------



## Thane of Price Hill

StacyStrong said:


> Is it bad that I just...don’t care anymore? I just want some money back and at this point don’t care to figure out the calculation.  My next “confirmed” trip wasn’t supposed to be until January 2021. I already paid for the pass in full. It’s a sunk cost. I have zero intention of going back probably for AT LEAST another year now - I’m just not comfortable with it. I’m out of state and so I paid in full.  To me, the money is gone, so getting anything back at this point is a win.
> 
> Obviously that’s not “fair” and I’m privileged to feel this way. I totally get everyone else’s frustration.  I’m just so over worrying about Disney at this point and I want it done with. The money will feel like “found” money even though it absolutely isn’t because I paid for the voucher about a year ago now.


We're in the same boat here.  Paid $3575.22 total last June 27 to get Platinum APs for my wife, son and I.  We used them for a week trip last July and were planning trips in April and June of 2020.  We lost 2/3 of the usefulness of our APs but it sounds like we'll be lucky to get back 1/3 of what we paid.  I keep telling myself the money is a sunk cost, but it would be nice if Disney would have given "cherished" APs better options and more information about the refund amounts.


----------



## EpcotNerd

Anyone have updates on the process if you bought your AP's from Sam's club?  I tried searching but couldn't find an answer.  I assume we get the price we paid Sam's club but how would Disney get us the money?  They wouldn't have that credit card info?


----------



## armerida

goofy78 said:


> Just logged in and both AP's were extended the additional 30 days on top of the Covid extension.


@goofy78 Did you decide to extend your pass, or did they add the extra 30 days automatically?


----------



## e_yerger

I just dialed in to cancel 3 passes: 1 with original exp May 16, another original exp May 26, and another original exp Dec 13th. All were purchased with different credit cards and are assigned under different email addresses (but I am Friends & Family with all MDE accts). Will report back on how it goes!

Edit: 18 minutes in and I just got a BUNCH of random feedback, almost sounded like a fax machine? I had to yank my headphones out of my ears and they're still ringing. It's like they're trying to kick me off


----------



## cindianne320

I didn't read through all the recent pages, but I'm an out of state, paid in full, passholder. I did not get any emails. Will I be getting one, or just waiting for the mysterious in the near future option?


----------



## e_yerger

cindianne320 said:


> I didn't read through all the recent pages, but I'm an out of state, paid in full, passholder. I did not get any emails. Will I be getting one, or just waiting for the mysterious in the near future option?


You should have gotten one and the mysterious in near future option IS the full cancellation and partial refund through expiration date.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Out of state...paid in full...got the email....waited until today to click it......I selected the cancel option.......got a pop up reminding my what I chose and that it is not reversible......clicked on it .......printed out the confirmation screen.......later on I got an email saying I had cancelled my AP.


----------



## e_yerger

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Out of state...paid in full...got the email....waited until today to click it......I selected the cancel option.......got a pop up reminding my what I chose and that it is not reversible......clicked on it .......printed out the confirmation screen.......later on I got an email saying I had cancelled my AP.


Did it show you any options for other passes that you manage?


----------



## ErinsMommy

cindianne320 said:


> I didn't read through all the recent pages, but I'm an out of state, paid in full, passholder. I did not get any emails. Will I be getting one, or just waiting for the mysterious in the near future option?



I didnt get one either and have been on the longest waits, then transfers, then more waits. I now know the Disney track and songs by memory but FINALLY got through.  I paid in full and just got the email confirmations stating we're canceled as of 8/11 and refunds will come mid-September. She had no idea how much though.


----------



## ORD2KOA

goofy78 said:


> Just logged in and both AP's were extended the additional 30 days on top of the Covid extension.


I logged in and our 2019-2020 pass is extended an additional month, but the 2020-2021 pass now begins a month before the old one ends.   Mind boggling.


----------



## trmiv

So you actually have to submit the request for it to go through, correct?  When I first got the email I clicked on the personalized link and logged in to see the options, but then closed the window without submitting anything because we’re not sure yet. I thought I read somewhere that people had issues where it recorded the selection even if you didn’t submit it?


----------



## FinnFogg

I just received the email(s)....two of them. When I click the links, one references my last name and the other references my husband’s last name.  We actually have 5 APs (me, my husband and our 3 kids), all purchased together and all under my MDE. Anyone know whether we are still waiting on 3 more emails, or would the kids be covered my my link (or my husbands)?


----------



## armerida

ORD2KOA said:


> I logged in and our 2019-2020 pass is extended an additional month, but the 2020-2021 pass now begins a month before the old one ends.   Mind boggling.


@ORD2KOA Did you already Confirm via the link that you choose to keep your pass or did they just automatically add the extra 30 days?


----------



## goofy78

armerida said:


> @goofy78 Did you decide to extend your pass, or did they add the extra 30 days automatically?



It was automatically extended. It’s what we would have chosen so I’m glad it was.


----------



## doleddanielle

trmiv said:


> So you actually have to submit the request for it to go through, correct?  When I first got the email I clicked on the personalized link and logged in to see the options, but then closed the window without submitting anything because we’re not sure yet. I thought I read somewhere that people had issues where it recorded the selection even if you didn’t submit it?


Correct! This happened to me. When I clicked the link the first time, it took me to the "Your selection has been recorded page" and I freaked out thinking that it automatically just canceled my pass by clicking the link. A little while later, I clicked on it again and it gave me the two options. If you close out without submitting anything, you didn't select anything. You must select an option, hit "Continue," and then confirm it on a pop-up on the page that says once you make your selection, you can't change your mind.


----------



## Madame

Madame said:


> I sent off an email requesting they send either an email or phone us in order to cancel the remainder of our passes.  We received our refund for the closure period, but with the border closed and 2 wk isolation requirement for any international travel going forward anyway, there is no way we will use our passes before they expire Dec 30.  I'll post here if I receive a reply.  I'd prefer not to make another lengthy international call........ (the Apps we've tried do NOT work well - ie you can't properly hear or communicate with the other party)


No response to my email (not unexpected), but my husband’s acct got an email.  The kids are attached to his acct because of an IT glitch years ago, but their APs were not mentioned in the email; he wasn’t even named, just « valued passholder. »  Nothing for my acct yet.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

e_yerger said:


> Did it show you any options for other passes that you manage?


I only have one pass.....sorry!


----------



## cate2

I just received an email with the option of either extending my pass or cancelling. 


_option "*I would like to cancel my annual pass. *_


*"In lieu of a one-month extension, your annual pass will be canceled. Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020. You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable). Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available."*

*My annual pass was extended from the end of August until Dec 26, so I believe that what they are saying is that if I decided to cancel I will receive 5 and a half months refund.* * Assuming I am understanding this correctly I'm very pleased.  I'm going to go for this option and set aside the refund for either tickets or a new pass when we can go back again.*


----------



## doleddanielle

e_yerger said:


> Did it show you any options for other passes that you manage?


I manage two passes and I received a separate email for each one. I'm not sure if this is how they're doing it for everyone, but it could be because one is paid-in-full and the other is monthly, but it would make the most sense to manage each pass separately. I don't know how the procedure is/would be for multiple paid-in-full/monthly passes. Monthly passes at least have an identifier in the form of a Contract ID on the top of the options page:

"*Manage Your Pass *

You are a contract owner and will be making a selection for the annual pass on your contract.

*Contract ID: x*"

For paid-in-full passes, it just shows the last name and the type of pass, so it's not much help to decipher between passes that are the same pass-type and the same last names.


----------



## noimdisney

FinnFogg said:


> I just received the email(s)....two of them. When I click the links, one references my last name and the other references my husband’s last name.  We actually have 5 APs (me, my husband and our 3 kids), all purchased together and all under my MDE. Anyone know whether we are still waiting on 3 more emails, or would the kids be covered my my link (or my husbands)?



I'm in the same boat and wondering the same thing. My email/link references my Gold pass but makes no mention of my kids' Silver passes.


----------



## KristinU

emilymad said:


> The person I spoke with said you could cancel multiple passes from the same email assuming you have the number on the physical AP card.  She agreed that the email didn't provide detailed instructions.



I cancelled both mine and my husband's APs with our separate email links, but never saw any way to enter a different AP card number or anything.



FinnFogg said:


> I just received the email(s)....two of them. When I click the links, one references my last name and the other references my husband’s last name.  We actually have 5 APs (me, my husband and our 3 kids), all purchased together and all under my MDE. Anyone know whether we are still waiting on 3 more emails, or would the kids be covered my my link (or my husbands)?



That's what the chat person told me earlier today, that I should be receiving another email with a link to my DS's AP option.

I'll give it a few days and then call if I don't get one.

Editing to add that we're out of state, paid in full, plat. APs that were effective 1/24/2020.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

If don't have the original payment method...gift card.

For those that cancelled online, does Disney give you a chance to indicate this? I am trying to call, but get a message that all lines are busy. I don't want to cancel online unless I know I can add that information.


----------



## KristinU

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> If don't have the original payment method...gift card.
> 
> For those that cancelled online, does Disney give you a chance to indicate this? I am trying to call, but get a message that all lines are busy. I don't want to cancel online unless I know I can add that information.



No, no option for any refund selection or anything like that.

It was super simplified, like @BridgetBordeaux described: 


BridgetBordeaux said:


> Out of state...paid in full...got the email....waited until today to click it......I selected the cancel option.......got a pop up reminding my what I chose and that it is not reversible......clicked on it .......printed out the confirmation screen.......later on I got an email saying I had cancelled my AP.


----------



## sara_s

So.....weird. 

Our passes got extended a month in MDE - I haven't made any changes or even gotten the email. 

Silver FL Resident pass on monthly payments.


----------



## sdk1231

Out of state Platinum Pass, paid in full.  I have passes for myself, my husband and 2 kids.  I received the email, but when I click on my link, it brings up "your annual pass" with selection to continue or cancel.  It makes no reference at all to my husband or my 2 kids.  I'd like to cancel my husband and one child and keep myself and my other child.  I suppose I'll have to call.  Anyone else with that issue?


----------



## randumb0

@sdk1231 Yes I'm in the same situation. I clicked cancel but have no idea who I cancelled for. I sent them an email and am waiting on a response


----------



## elgerber

sdk1231 said:


> Out of state Platinum Pass, paid in full.  I have passes for myself, my husband and 2 kids.  I received the email, but when I click on my link, it brings up "your annual pass" with selection to continue or cancel.  It makes no reference at all to my husband or my 2 kids.  I'd like to cancel my husband and one child and keep myself and my other child.  I suppose I'll have to call.  Anyone else with that issue?


yep!


----------



## princessbride6205

I did not get the email today, but spent 1 hour 50 minutes on hold; just before giving up, a lovely CM answered. I am in a weird situation that we upgraded at renewal time in February from a DVC Gold AP to Platinum. My renewal certificate in the app has allowed me to make fast passes (back when we had an Easter trip), and has recently allowed me to make park reservations for September and January. But in the app, the expiration is 2030. Apparently because I switched pass types it is not as activated as a normal renewal, according to CM. Anyway, I called because I wanted to keep the extension they offered but downgrade back to Gold. I was allowed to cancel my pass, but I could not buy a new one since AP sales are suspended. I decided not to cancel. I was advised to ask Guest Relations/Ticketing to do it before we activate our passes in person, and they would be able to switch and refund at that time.


----------



## oohykitten

So if we have paid in full, we have no idea what algorithm Disney is using for the amount back?


----------



## Brett Wyman

oohykitten said:


> So if we have paid in full, we have no idea what algorithm Disney is using for the amount back?



Take the full price you paid divide it by 365 then multiply that result by the number of days WDW was closed(116 days).


----------



## pepperandchips

oohykitten said:


> So if we have paid in full, we have no idea what algorithm Disney is using for the amount back?


“Back to the magic” / “cherished passholder guests” x the number of emails you received about your options + 3 park pass reservations - number of days staying onsite.


----------



## maleficent8

princessbride6205-
Did the CM say when your voucher starts? I just called. We didn’t get the email. I was told that since my gold APs were through DVC, our new renewal date will be when cash the vouchers in instead of January when we renewed. That’s very different and counter to what I’ve been told on past calls. Thank you!!


----------



## elgerber

Brett Wyman said:


> Take the full price you paid divide it by 365 then multiply that result by the number of days WDW was closed(116 days).


Is this accurate?  Isn't it July 11 to your extended expiration date?


----------



## doleddanielle

elgerber said:


> Is this accurate?  Isn't it July 11 to your extended expiration date?


I think it's just all confusing since it all falls back on if you opted for the 117-day extension or not. If you chose the initial extension, the refund is from July 11-extended expiration date. If you didn't choose that extension and kept your original expiration date, I guess the refund is the 117 days plus whatever days are left from July 11-your original expiration date.


----------



## elgerber

doleddanielle said:


> I think it's just all confusing since it all falls back on if you opted for the 117-day extension or not. If you chose the initial extension, the refund is from July 11-extended expiration date. If you didn't choose that extension and kept your original expiration date, I guess the refund is the 117 days plus whatever days are left from July 11-your original expiration date.


And if you didn't actively choose anything and the passes were extended you can still cancel and get the refund from July 11 to the extended date correct?  That's how I read it.


----------



## doleddanielle

elgerber said:


> And if you didn't actively choose anything and the passes were extended you can still cancel and get the refund from July 11 to the extended date correct?  That's how I read it.


Yes, I believe so! All paid-in-full passes got the 117-day extension by default unless you called and requested that partial refund from the period of closure.


----------



## JFox

I am more confused now than ever.

Purchased my Gold AP (paid in full) January 12, 2020.  It would have expired January 12, 2021 but extended through May 9, 2021.  According to the new AP email I can cancel my AP.  Is the refund calculated from July 11, 2020 through January 12, 2021 OR through May 9, 2021?

I already have a trip planned for January/March 2021 and park reservations selected.  If I cancel my AP I will lose those days AND I can't purchase my new AP because sales are on hold.  And when I am finally able to purchase is it a renewal price or full price?


----------



## doleddanielle

JFox said:


> I am more confused now than ever.
> 
> Purchased my Gold AP (paid in full) January 12, 2020.  It would have expired January 12, 2021 but extended through May 9, 2021.  According to the new AP email I can cancel my AP.  Is the refund calculated from July 11, 2020 through January 12, 2021 OR through May 9, 2021?
> 
> I already have a trip planned for January/March 2021 and park reservations selected.  If I cancel my AP I will lose those days AND I can't purchase my new AP because sales are on hold.  And when I am finally able to purchase is it a renewal price or full price?


The refund is calculated from July 11 to your extended expiration (May 9). I believe if you cancel your AP, you'll risk losing your already-planned park reservations since they're linked to your AP. When you do purchase a new AP, it'll be full-price.


----------



## DisneyHomework

oohykitten said:


> So if we have paid in full, we have no idea what algorithm Disney is using for the amount back?


Correct.  Really insane.


----------



## oohykitten

DisneyHomework said:


> Correct.  Really insane.


Ok thats what I thought.  I pressed the answer and asked if my black out dates would be retracted from my refund.  CM pointed out how generous Disney was being... "I can use my pass till 8/11, but my refund is "accessible days" from July 11".  If that is the case I should get a large sum of the pass value back.  Which is great...but what if I had taken the other offer of refund for the 117 days.


----------



## n2mm

This is such a trainwreck.  Husband’s pass was extended again and he requested refund in April. My pass disappeared on July 3 (30 days after it expired).   I’m going to have to call....ugh....


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone was wondering the extra availability that Disney opened for us APs is 3 days at AK this weekend, that's it
EDIT TO ADD: Actually AK for the rest of the month with some days of DHS as well
it seems they are still adding so I guess just check


----------



## randumb0

Brett Wyman said:


> Take the full price you paid divide it by 365 then multiply that result by the number of days WDW was closed(116 days).



That formula does not work for most AP holders because it doesn't factor in blackout dates


----------



## jennab113

I didn’t get the e-mail to cancel but called this morning. Just over an hour on hold but the actual conversation was great and the CM was able to process the cancellation for me.


----------



## n2mm

jennab113 said:


> I didn’t get the e-mail to cancel but called this morning. Just over an hour on hold but the actual conversation was great and the CM was able to process the cancellation for me.



im on hold right now.  50 minutes.  called at 7:47am. Guess I shouldn’t have gone for my morning walk.  I know better.


----------



## Thane of Price Hill

doleddanielle said:


> Yes, I believe so! All paid-in-full passes got the 117-day extension by default unless you called and requested that partial refund from the period of closure.


I'm not sure if that's true.  I called about a month ago to request a refund on our paid-in-full APs and all have since been extended 117 days.


----------



## n2mm

Thane of Price Hill said:


> I'm not sure if that's true.  I called about a month ago to request a refund on our paid-in-full APs and all have since been extended 117 days.



exactly the same for us too. I called in April and nothing happening.  My daughter called mid-June and already got her refunds last week.


----------



## hertamaniac

oohykitten said:


> Ok thats what I thought.  I pressed the answer and asked if my black out dates would be retracted from my refund.  CM pointed out how generous Disney was being... "I can use my pass till 8/11, but my refund is "accessible days" from July 11".



I also pressed for answers since April on various calls. I understand the fluidity aspect of this situation, but the deflections were numerous and somewhat calculated. I'm convinced it was by design and would reject the statement of "how generous" they have been (that would have triggered me to point out how chaotic their process is).


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

After not getting the email I called at 7:04am est and got through in about 60 minutes.   Agent was super quick, even though she had to read a long disclosure,  and had both our passes canceled in about 10 minutes.  Received two cancellation emails roughly 15 minutes later. 

I know Disney is a big company and not known for their IT, but man the whole handling of Annual Passes was such a massive cluster.  I'm one to give a lot of leeway to a company during Covid19, but their communication was absolutely horrid.  And as bad as their communication was, they couldn't have made it any harder to request the refunds.   At first I thought it was deliberate to try and get as many people to not call....but I think they are just so bad at implementing new procedures on the fly.

I am surprised that in four months they couldn't have gotten the whole process online.  Log into your account and request the refunds.  I'm even more shocked they aren't offering the refund in giftcard form versus cash.  Many travel companies have been offering options of refunds back in the form of giftcards with a bonus.  ie 100% cash refund or 110% back as a giftcard.  I for one would have taken a giftcard in this scenario.  I can't believe the the cost per refund this option wasn't on the table from a cash flow standpoint.  But once again, it's situations like this that really show management's abilities....or lack of.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

With the new park reservation spots added for APs, I'm interested in upgrading so that I can go in July (I'm local). 

I can't get through on the phone at the moment, and wanted to double-check with you before I waste hours on the phone:
Can I upgrade my AP on the phone?


----------



## bookbabe626

ORD2KOA said:


> I logged in and our 2019-2020 pass is extended an additional month, but the 2020-2021 pass now begins a month before the old one ends.   Mind boggling.



We have the same problem.  I have no patience for the phone waits today, so I sent an email asking for it to be corrected.  I’ll call in a week or two if I don’t hear back.

And, for those keeping track, we’re Canadian passholders, platinum plus, received no email, didn’t call to request an option, just had the extra month added automatically.


----------



## DisneyHomework

jennab113 said:


> I didn’t get the e-mail to cancel but called this morning. Just over an hour on hold but the actual conversation was great and the CM was able to process the cancellation for me.


Helpful thank you!!


----------



## JFox

doleddanielle said:


> The refund is calculated from July 11 to your extended expiration (May 9). I believe if you cancel your AP, you'll risk losing your already-planned park reservations since they're linked to your AP. When you do purchase a new AP, it'll be full-price.



This is helpful.  So if I'm understanding this correctly Disney is refunding my AP from July 11 through May 9, 2021 (approximately 10 months) using their magic formula.  In essence my 12 month AP was extended 3.9 months (117 days) for the days the parks were closed.  I paid $744 for my Gold pass so I "should" see the majority of that refunded if 10 months is going to be refunded.

And other than missing out on the AP apology magnet is there any benefit to canceling August 11 versus now?  Considering I have active park reservations on my current AP I would probably wait until AP sales resume so I can retain my park reservations.


----------



## emmabelle

My passes would‘ve expired on 10/25 and now expire on 2/19/21, 117 days.  Is that what it should be?  I’m confused what the extra 30 days thing is about?


----------



## n2mm

I finally talked to someone. Called 7:47am and on hold 2 hours.  i originally called April 28th which never seem to take care of my request to cancel.  This CM canceled everything and hopefully put us back on track towards refunds.  So now we wait.  She did ask for our AP numbers on the back of the cards.  Glad someone posted that info so I was ready. I hope this is the last time I have to do this .


----------



## e_yerger

Update from my trail yesterday: gave up after being on hold for 50 minutes (also end of work day, so wanted to get started on dinner)

What time does the phone lines open? 7 EST?


----------



## dlavender

MeridaAnn said:


> They have made such an incredible mess of this. At what point would they have saved money overall by just extending all APs for an additional year - at some point, the lost money from renewal costs for one year would be offset by savings in the amount of employee-hours they've wasted by dealing with the constant calls and programming all the still-confusing emails and calculating all the complicated options for the passes and making up for the bank fees for the payment glitch and tracking everything and the refunds themselves, even before calculating in the ill-will they've created among the AP holders for all of this. If they'd just kept it simple and been maybe a little bit generous, it certainly would have come out better for them PR-wise and would be far less stressful for their employees and might not even have cost them anymore financially than this ridiculous nightmare is.





KristinU said:


> Yes!  That's exactly what my DH said this morning.  It would have been so much easier and probably ultimately cheaper for them to just say "hey, you're good to go through 2021"



If they would have just given us a 1 year extension I most likely would have opted for that. Rolled the dice that by next year we would feel more comfortable going, especially since we paid half the cost as our downpayment.

So for us, we went about 9 days I think. So with the payment we made from July to March plus the downpayment (which was half) I think we paid close to retail. But with the March refund that we were assured will be processed we got a little bit of a discount. It would have been worth it to me to resume payments from March til July and chance getting to go again if we got a 1 year extension. To me they lost out on a lot of potential revenue by going the route that they did.


----------



## weatherboy80

So as I stated a few pages ago I'm a silver AP and called this AM to ask if I happen to book a Disney resort via the resort offer right now for next weekend would that then allow me to then get into a park during my stay.  After waiting forever the nice cast member said "yes certainly" so I booked a room and now when I go to make a park reservation it still says I'm blacked out.  Sigh, I wouldn't have made the resort reservation then.  I'm fine with the black out periods (as normal) but just don't say that we are good to go after we spend hundreds of dollars on a resort if that is the case.  Guess I can call back and ask again?


----------



## philcata

Does anyone know how they are refunding passes that were paid by gift card?


----------



## cindianne320

Still no Email.
But I have another extension on my pass. It was set to expire on 5/1, then 8/26 and now it's 9/25... Still doesn't help me as my April trip got moved to October. And I live in MN.


----------



## Geomom

I just checked and ours just got extended another month as well.  DVC gold pass.  We have a trip ending 8/8, so I was planning to cancel them after the trip, but by 8/11.  I know it says they'd be valid through 8/11...but with the way Disney does things...I'm afraid we'd have issues with our Tix if we cancel now.  The 3 adults all got emails, not sure about DD16s AP though.  I initially clicked on my link but didn't login as it looked to be a confirmation page, confirming the cancellation.  The other adults didn't click the link yet.


----------



## Brett Wyman

I just saw I received an extra 30 days on our passes(out of state platinum) even though we requested the refund on the 117 days. Was an additional 30 days granted at some point?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Thane of Price Hill said:


> I'm not sure if that's true.  I called about a month ago to request a refund on our paid-in-full APs and all have since been extended 117 days.



We got what I assume was a 117 day "refund" which we requested instead of the "extension" about 1-1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## ErinsMommy

e_yerger said:


> Update from my trail yesterday: gave up after being on hold for 50 minutes (also end of work day, so wanted to get started on dinner)
> 
> What time does the phone lines open? 7 EST?



i called all hours of the morning, afternoon, evening on day 1.  day 2 i just called from my cell phone and left it on speaker until someone picked up.  about half an hour on the first part (i think the overflow of AP calls go to the general CMs, who then have to transfer you to AP), then approx 90 minutes on hold for AP.


----------



## armerida

Just checked and they added the extra 30 days to our passes! I haven’t called or done the online form yet, leaning towards keeping them since we have 3 trips booked before they are set to expire.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

armerida said:


> Just checked and they added the extra 30 days to our passes! I haven’t called or done the online form yet, leaning towards keeping them since we have 3 trips booked before they are set to expire.


Mine hasn't been added, but I'm curious what'll happen if/when it is.  My pass expires 9/4 right now, and they said the extra 30 days would be added in October.  I emailed asking how that would work and got a "We really don't know yet" response.  So now I'm still waiting to see what AP prices will be.  It seems insane to me to charge the same (especially given how much the pass went up in the past 2 years) when you can't park hop, there are limited hours, etc., so if it is the same I might let it expire.  On the other hand, if they compensate with large discounts on dining, merch, and hotel, maybe it'll be worth it to renew.  I'm supposed to go in November (we are attending a private event that's already paid for) so at some point I need to get tickets & make park reservations, and that's the part I'm worried about.


----------



## armerida

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Mine hasn't been added, but I'm curious what'll happen if/when it is.  My pass expires 9/4 right now, and they said the extra 30 days would be added in October.  I emailed asking how that would work and got a "We really don't know yet" response.  So now I'm still waiting to see what AP prices will be.  It seems insane to me to charge the same (especially given how much the pass went up in the past 2 years) when you can't park hop, there are limited hours, etc., so if it is the same I might let it expire.  On the other hand, if they compensate with large discounts on dining, merch, and hotel, maybe it'll be worth it to renew.  I'm supposed to go in November (we are attending a private event that's already paid for) so at some point I need to get tickets & make park reservations, and that's the part I'm worried about.


I have a feeling we may see more discounts roll out after September...and maybe they’ll extend the 30% off merchandise discount they just released past August 14? Btw, to see the updated dates for mine, I logged out of the app and then checked 2 different places. Under “Tickets and Passes” it still shows the original extension date, but under “My profile > Memberships and passes” it shows the new 30 day extension.


----------



## Runnsally

Several days ago, I requested a refund online for two paid in full platinum passes (2 separate initial emails with the links and then two separate emails confirming that my refund was in process) and now today the two passes have been extended an additional 30 days. Oh boy.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

armerida said:


> I have a feeling we may see more discounts roll out after September...and maybe they’ll extend the 30% off merchandise discount they just released past August 14? Btw, to see the updated dates for mine, I logged out of the app and then checked 2 different places. Under “Tickets and Passes” it still shows the original extension date, but under “My profile > Memberships and passes” it shows the new 30 day extension.


You're right, there it shows October 4th.  That's funny because I got that email yesterday from AP guest services.  Kind of shows there's a lot of confusion, haha.  I wonder if I could use my pass once & then request a refund for the remaining days, or if you can only request a refund if you don't go into the parks at all.


----------



## cygnusx1jg

Just checked the AP park reservation calendar and it now shows EVERY day of July with at least one park available. Just an FYI.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Not sure if this was confirmed on here already, but I was told by Disney CM last night that if you do not have original form of payment, Disney will be mailing a check (not a gift card). I'm sure this could change, but I was happy to hear that I will be getting a check.


----------



## armerida

MusicalAstronaut said:


> You're right, there it shows October 4th.  That's funny because I got that email yesterday from AP guest services.  Kind of shows there's a lot of confusion, haha.  I wonder if I could use my pass once & then request a refund for the remaining days, or if you can only request a refund if you don't go into the parks at all.


I think you have until August 11 to use the pass before you have to cancel, and you will get the full refund as of July 11.


----------



## buzznina

KristinU said:


> So frustrating!  Can I ask, how could you tell that your cancellation applied to two of your passes?  I should have DS's pass under my email, but by clicking the link I didn't have any indication of multiple passes or which pass it was in reference to (since our last name is the same and the level of pass is the same).  I reached out via chat and they said I should be getting another email at some point to make the selection for the second pass and that each link was for a single pass....but now I'm not so sure!  I am on conference calls this afternoon and can't spend the time on the phone to the Passholder line.  But I guess we have some time, so it isn't like I need to get this handled today.  Still, I would like to get this put to bed, like all of us would I'm sure!


When I did the online cancellation on the page before the last page had a sentence that said "your 2 AP's have been cancelled". Again, it would be so much more helpful if WDW would put your AP information on the cancellation confirmation email. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## doleddanielle

weatherboy80 said:


> So as I stated a few pages ago I'm a silver AP and called this AM to ask if I happen to book a Disney resort via the resort offer right now for next weekend would that then allow me to then get into a park during my stay.  After waiting forever the nice cast member said "yes certainly" so I booked a room and now when I go to make a park reservation it still says I'm blacked out.  Sigh, I wouldn't have made the resort reservation then.  I'm fine with the black out periods (as normal) but just don't say that we are good to go after we spend hundreds of dollars on a resort if that is the case.  Guess I can call back and ask again?


They're definitely not lifting any blockout dates for anyone. Maybe the first CM misunderstood. Yes, there's additional AP park passes now, but you can still only go to the parks if your pass allows it.


emmabelle said:


> My passes would‘ve expired on 10/25 and now expire on 2/19/21, 117 days.  Is that what it should be?  I’m confused what the extra 30 days thing is about?


The extra 30 days is an option for those who don't want to cancel their passes. It's basically Disney's way of saying "Thanks for continuing to be an AP during these times, here's another 30 days for your pass."


JFox said:


> And other than missing out on the AP apology magnet is there any benefit to canceling August 11 versus now?  Considering I have active park reservations on my current AP I would probably wait until AP sales resume so I can retain my park reservations.


Well, no one knows when AP sales will resume and you only have until August 11 to decide if you're going to cancel your pass so it's your call on what you want to do!


----------



## doleddanielle

Thane of Price Hill said:


> I'm not sure if that's true.  I called about a month ago to request a refund on our paid-in-full APs and all have since been extended 117 days.


Yeah but it also has to do with how the CM noted it on your account for processing. A lot of CM's honestly probably didn't know what to do since "partial refunds" and pass cancellations were never a thing. So many people have been calling since April to get a refund. From personal experience, even though my bf's AP is on my account, a CM called me back to tell me that he needed to make a verbal confirmation for extending his AP. I wonder if this was an issue for other people who manage other AP's and wished to cancel since you need the contract/pass owner to confirm it verbally, not just the manager of the pass. Again, this whole process is new for everyone, including CM's, so it's very probable that requests weren't noted/processed properly.


----------



## JFox

I'm really curious about the formula to determine the refund amount.  If I orginally paid $744 January 12, 2020 and my refund is processed for July 11, 2020-May 9, 2021 I would expect to see a decent refund.

I am back and forth on what to do.  I'm definitely not going to WDW for the remainder of 2020 and next possible trips are Jan & Mar 2021.  Of course those are dependent on many factors.  I see the refund as a more valuable option.


----------



## Thane of Price Hill

doleddanielle said:


> Yeah but it also has to do with how the CM noted it on your account for processing. A lot of CM's honestly probably didn't know what to do since "partial refunds" and pass cancellations were never a thing. So many people have been calling since April to get a refund.


The CM I spoke to seemed like he knew what he was doing, but you're probably right.  It could also be that there's no magic wand Disney can wave to process the refunds and they have to be processed one passholder at a time.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

But what If you hit the wrong option by mistake


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

Does anyone know of a way to find out how many visits you have made on your AP? I looked on my account on MDE and definitely didn't see any sort of "counter" but wasn't sure if anyone knows something I don't.....


----------



## johnnyr

I had a problem where only 1 of our 4 AP's got extended the 117 days. 3 of them didn't. They kept telling me to keep checking but extension never happened automatically. I called yesterday and they were able to extend the other 3 so they all had the same expiration date. Today, I check again. They did the same thing with the 30 day extension. My AP was extended, but the other 3 were not. Has anyone else that has multiple AP's purchased and activated at the same time and also paid in full have this problem where they don't all extend at the same time?


----------



## n2mm

doleddanielle said:


> Yeah but it also has to do with how the CM noted it on your account for processing. A lot of CM's honestly probably didn't know what to do since "partial refunds" and pass cancellations were never a thing. So many people have been calling since April to get a refund. From personal experience, even though my bf's AP is on my account, a CM called me back to tell me that he needed to make a verbal confirmation for extending his AP. I wonder if this was an issue for other people who manage other AP's and wished to cancel since you need the contract/pass owner to confirm it verbally, not just the manager of the pass. Again, this whole process is new for everyone, including CM's, so it's very probable that requests weren't noted/processed properly.



yes, I was on the phone with the CM and after she canceled my AP, I had to give the phone t my husband for him to verbally agree to the cancellations of his AP and renewal certificate.


----------



## kbelle8995

johnnyr said:


> I had a problem where only 1 of our 4 AP's got extended the 117 days. 3 of them didn't. They kept telling me to keep checking but extension never happened automatically. I called yesterday and they were able to extend the other 3 so they all had the same expiration date. Today, I check again. They did the same thing with the 30 day extension. My AP was extended, but the other 3 were not. Has anyone else that has multiple AP's purchased and activated at the same time and also paid in full have this problem where they don't all extend at the same time?



Yes my sister and I postponed our passes on the same time..   Hers got extended to january mine did not.  They just extended mine out one month today.  I've called several times to get more information prior today and didn't get anywhere.  They said they would fix it Monday.  I am consolidating all my information for a letter


----------



## Judique

Brett Wyman said:


> I just saw I received an extra 30 days on our passes(out of state platinum) even though we requested the refund on the 117 days. Was an additional 30 days granted at some point?



Yes, it is an extra 30 days. I called for the 117 day refund (minus the gold block out over Easter period I guess, but don't know). Hasn't been refunded yet but up until today, I had no extension. Now I have 1 month added.

Gold AP - originally expires Nov 6, 2020 as of today showing Dec 6 2020 expiry.

Refund requested in April or May for closed period of 117 days but so far not received.

Resort reservations in November. Pass will cover if I go.

But I may cancel all or part.

Also have a back up AP in MDE.
Have individual 1 day tickets as well.

Considering requesting a 'cancel and full refund' for this annual pass and will use 1 or 2 single day passes if I go.

*Will my back up extra AP keep my park reservations live if I call and cancel existing AP? This AP is a Platinum and I want to save it for a year I do Xmas or Easter.*
Will my refund be enough to justify full cancellation effective July 11? 

(I have no expiry tickets on the newer media so they work fine in MDE, but I don't want to commit the tickets until I know what/whether I will actually travel in November.) 

I figure if I go I'll do a couple of food and wine days. Then, I wouldn't start a new AP before Nov 2021.


----------



## FinnFogg

Elected to cancel our passes DVC Gold APs yesterday. All had received the 117 day extension. Checked today, and while they are still there and showing the original 117 days (no additional 30 days), our Water Park passes (which had not yet received any extension yet as the parks are still closed) have been extended by one month (from an original expiry on Nov 10 to Dec 10).  I have no idea what Disney is thinking or doing.


----------



## oohykitten

This whole thing is confusing. For passes paid in full this seems to be what's happening
If you didn't take the refund for your 117 days closed (about $1.95-ish per day for gold) You now have the choice of a full refund, including dates closed. (ex: 117 extra days minus 16 days for a gold pass on the holiday blackout).
If you don't want a full refund, you get an extra 30 days to make up your access lost with park reservations. 

Interesting to me was if I canceled (we did) I can still use my pass for that extra 30 days in theory since I can go between now and Aug 11th.  Im out of state so its not happening, but for locals thats interesting. Yet I would have kept my pass if they had made it 4 park days in a row.  Im not traveling for 3 parks 

Lastly, what will people get if they wait out this offer?


----------



## Judique

FinnFogg said:


> Elected to cancel our passes DVC Gold APs yesterday. All had received the 117 day extension. Checked today, and while they are still there and showing the original 117 days (no additional 30 days), our Water Park passes (which had not yet received any extension yet as the parks are still closed) have been extended by one month (from an original expiry on Nov 10 to Dec 10).  I have no idea what Disney is thinking or doing.



My understanding of your situation is that they will calculate from July 11 to the end of your 117 day extension, whatever date that is. Your pass (depending on original expiry) should be still good until Aug 11, thus giving you the extra 30 days, as paid between July 11 and Aug 11.


----------



## Best Aunt

I was on hold but there was bad static occasionally and sometimes noise that sounded like a fax machine. I hung up and tried again; same thing.  Did anybody else have this?  I'm afraid that if I finally get through to a live person, they won't be able to hear me (or I won't be able to hear them).

Also note: the recording says to have your AP card ready, and if you are on the monthy payment plan, to have your contract ID ready.


----------



## DaveNan

Best Aunt said:


> I was on hold but there was bad static occasionally and sometimes noise that sounded like a fax machine. I hung up and tried again; same thing.  Did anybody else have this?  I'm afraid that if I finally get through to a live person, they won't be able to hear me (or I won't be able to hear them).
> 
> Also note: the recording says to have your AP card ready, and if you are on the monthy payment plan, to have your contract ID ready.


I got the noise occasionally on hold too.  It would last 10-20 seconds and then return to normal.  I was on this morning and in 90 minutes of hold it happened 2-3 times.  I asked for the partial refund a month ago, when there was an option to get a refund for the days the parks were closed and maintain the same end date.  I have not gotten an email and in MDE I got extended, so I was calling to confirm my original request.  They indicated my request is in the system and it should process, but no time table was given.  I paid with gift cards, however unlike most I still have the used gift cards (much to my DW questioning I have MANY 0 value GC's).  However they indicated if you paid with GC they assume you will no longer have them and a replacement GC will take weeks to send after they finally process the request.


----------



## n2mm

Best Aunt said:


> I was on hold but there was bad static occasionally and sometimes noise that sounded like a fax machine. I hung up and tried again; same thing.  Did anybody else have this?  I'm afraid that if I finally get through to a live person, they won't be able to hear me (or I won't be able to hear them).
> 
> Also note: the recording says to have your AP card ready, and if you are on the monthy payment plan, to have your contract ID ready.



I called this morning at 7:45am. Listening to the soundtrack of every Disney ride about 5 times.  I have a paid in full AP DVC gold.  i needed my actual AP cards to process my refunds.  I had read that here on disboards.  So glad I had them to make the process easier.


----------



## pepperandchips

loveDisneyinTN said:


> Does anyone know of a way to find out how many visits you have made on your AP? I looked on my account on MDE and definitely didn't see any sort of "counter" but wasn't sure if anyone knows something I don't.....


I don’t know of any way to check through the Disney app or website but I have never visited a park without taking at least one picture so the best record for me is my phone camera roll... for whatever that’s worth!


----------



## Shelly S

I received my 30 day Extension today. Gold pass originally expired on 9/13. Was extended at some point to 1/8 and today expiration shows 2/7.  we have cancelled our July trip and will probably have to cancel September, but we are still hoping for November and January.


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

pepperandchips said:


> I don’t know of any way to check through the Disney app or website but I have never visited a park without taking at least one picture so the best record for me is my phone camera roll... for whatever that’s worth!


Good Idea and thanks for the idea!


----------



## 1lilspark

not wanting to scroll back so triple checking as the wording is confusing ..... if you are a PIF AP and want to just keep things with the extensions do you need to click the link or is that only to cancel (my MDE as of now shows the 4 month extension not the 30 extra days)


----------



## Judique

1lilspark said:


> not wanting to scroll back so triple checking as the wording is confusing ..... if you are a PIF AP and want to just keep things with the extensions do you need to click the link or is that only to cancel (my MDE as of now shows the 4 month extension not the 30 extra days)



I believe the email says if you do  nothing it will default to extending the extra 30 days in addition to the closed days.

Here is what it says when you click on the link in the email:
*As a reminder, you must select and submit your option by August 11, 2020. If you do not make a selection by that date, your annual pass will automatically continue and an additional month (30 days) will be added to your pass expiration date. Please note that once confirmed, selections cannot be changed.*

Also, with regard to closed days:

*We recognize that our park reservation system will change the way many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, we recently announced options to manage your pass. These options are in addition to what you may have already elected during the closure period.*

Hope this helps!


----------



## maccagerl

pepperandchips said:


> “Back to the magic” / “cherished passholder guests” x the number of emails you received about your options + 3 park pass reservations - number of days staying onsite.


 
That sounds about right


----------



## 1lilspark

Judique said:


> I believe the email says if you do  nothing it will default to extending the extra 30 days in addition to the closed days.
> 
> Here is what it says when you click on the link in the email:
> *As a reminder, you must select and submit your option by August 11, 2020. If you do not make a selection by that date, your annual pass will automatically continue and an additional month (30 days) will be added to your pass expiration date. Please note that once confirmed, selections cannot be changed.*
> 
> Also, with regard to closed days:
> 
> *We recognize that our park reservation system will change the way many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, we recently announced options to manage your pass. These options are in addition to what you may have already elected during the closure period.*
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks.....


----------



## DavidNYC

I'm starting to wonder about their wording of the refund amount being based on "access days" left.  It makes me feel like they'll subtract out any blackout days applicable to your pass to figure out how many days you get refunded for.  One one hand that's completely fair.  However, if you're taking those days out of the top part of the fraction (the number of access days YOU HAVE LEFT), fairness also dictates blackout dates should be taken out of the denominator as well (the number of access days you paid for).   To take this to an extreme example - if a silver passholder activated the day prior to the parks closing and took the refund option, it would make no sense for Disney to say you had 268 access dates left once we take blackouts into account so you get 73% of your ticket refunded.   Clearly an unfair outcome to someone whose pass was valid for 1 day before closure.

True fairness would be simply number of days left on pass divided by 365 with blackouts ignored (or what I said above with taking blackout dates out of both parts of the faction although I think the math gets really annoying for them to do that).

Do we have any data on this yet?


----------



## KristinU

pepperandchips said:


> I don’t know of any way to check through the Disney app or website but I have never visited a park without taking at least one picture so the best record for me is my phone camera roll... for whatever that’s worth!


Yes!  Or look for your Google timeline if you have a Google account.  They follow you everywhere, which I think is slightly creepy but totally fun to look back at!


----------



## Best Aunt

After two hours on hold, I finally got a live person - and he said he was IT.  I said I had called the AP line.  He said they were getting the overflow calls.  I wonder if I could have called IT directly and avoided the two hours on hold.  
800-848-6413, extension 3.


----------



## Judique

DavidNYC said:


> I'm starting to wonder about their wording of the refund amount being based on "access days" left.  It makes me feel like they'll subtract out any blackout days applicable to your pass to figure out how many days you get refunded for.  One one hand that's completely fair.  However, if you're taking those days out of the top part of the fraction (the number of access days YOU HAVE LEFT), fairness also dictates blackout dates should be taken out of the denominator as well (the number of access days you paid for).   To take this to an extreme example - if a silver passholder activated the day prior to the parks closing and took the refund option, it would make no sense for Disney to say you had 268 access dates left once we take blackouts into account so you get 73% of your ticket refunded.   Clearly an unfair outcome to someone whose pass was valid for 1 day before closure.
> 
> True fairness would be simply number of days left on pass divided by 365 with blackouts ignored (or what I said above with taking blackout dates out of both parts of the faction although I think the math gets really annoying for them to do that).
> 
> Do we have any data on this yet?



I don't think so. I think we are only guessing on how the refund is calculated. I mean if you paid for a pass that only has 250 (a random number) of access days, then your cost per day should be divided by 250 days not 365 days which is the number I see in the examples around here. I have a gold pass so if it's blocked out for xmas and easter, then my days are 365 minus - those days, not looking at the calendar right now so maybe 25 to 30 total.  So 335ish divided into the cost of a park pass, not 365.


----------



## twinklebug

That August 11 deadline is really annoying as we have no idea what the virus situation will look like in the fall and winter. They're allowed to drag their heels making decisions, how about allowing us time too? We can't predict the future any better than they can.


----------



## FinnFogg

Judique said:


> My understanding of your situation is that they will calculate from July 11 to the end of your 117 day extension, whatever date that is. Your pass (depending on original expiry) should be still good until Aug 11, thus giving you the extra 30 days, as paid between July 11 and Aug 11.


Thanks!  No idea why they would have added a 30 day extension to the water park passes at this point though, given they aren’t even open and have yet to be adjusted for the closure period.  Maybe they are being proactive and just adding 30 days to all types of passes and then they will be adjusted again for the closure period once they open.


----------



## cm8

FinnFogg said:


> Thanks!  No idea why they would have added a 30 day extension to the water park passes at this point though, given they aren’t even open and have yet to be adjusted for the closure period.  Maybe they are being proactive and just adding 30 days to all types of passes and then they will be adjusted again for the closure period once they open.


We have yet to have the 30 days added to our passes. We have the Platinum Plus Passes and most that I’ve seen have been Gold or Silver. Is this the experience of anyone else?


----------



## simpilotswife

Just curious as to when everyone received the email.  I do not seem to have received it.  I called about a month ago to request the refund and they indicated that someone would be in touch but I have not heard anything.  Just waiting on hold now....


----------



## 18MAGIC

simpilotswife said:


> Just curious as to when everyone received the email.  I do not seem to have received it.  I called about a month ago to request the refund and they indicated that someone would be in touch but I have not heard anything.  Just waiting on hold now....


I still haven't received an email. I called and they couldn't cancel ours over the phone. Told us to wait on an email that it doesn't seem we will ever get.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

We have two paid in full Platinum passes, out of state. I have never called/emailed about our passes. Ours got extended automatically for the closure to 1/1/21. Only received one email about our passes with a link. I’m not sure if it’s mine or my husband pass email. I have not clicked on the link. Today our passes have an additional 30 days added to a new expire of 1/31/21.  

We have a resort trip booked with the AP discount for September, but it’s very likely we won’t go because of the virus.  We’d had an April and then a May trip previously booked that of course didn’t happen.  Now we are just waiting to see what everything is like then. I’ve considered cancelling but we would consider a Christmas or January trip if there’s a discount. But it’s all going to depend on the virus. I’m just unsure what we’ll want to do based on what little we will know by the August pass cancel deadline.


----------



## Shelly S

1lilspark said:


> not wanting to scroll back so triple checking as the wording is confusing ..... if you are a PIF AP and want to just keep things with the extensions do you need to click the link or is that only to cancel (my MDE as of now shows the 4 month extension not the 30 extra days)


My AP is PIF. I dont remember clicking any link. The extensions just appeared in MDE.  Someone posted yesterday that they received their 30 day extension. Mine was not there yesterday but is today so maybe it just takes time to do them all


----------



## only hope

johnnyr said:


> I had a problem where only 1 of our 4 AP's got extended the 117 days. 3 of them didn't. They kept telling me to keep checking but extension never happened automatically. I called yesterday and they were able to extend the other 3 so they all had the same expiration date. Today, I check again. They did the same thing with the 30 day extension. My AP was extended, but the other 3 were not. Has anyone else that has multiple AP's purchased and activated at the same time and also paid in full have this problem where they don't all extend at the same time?



Mom and I have separate accounts, linked, and activated our passes on the same day years ago. Her pass was extended for the closure period weeks ago. It was given the extra 30 days sometime yesterday or today. My pass was never extended for the closure period, but I also got the extra 30 days sometime yesterday or today. So now our dates are four months apart. I emailed Disney two days ago and haven't heard back. I'm thinking I might have to call.



simpilotswife said:


> Just curious as to when everyone received the email.  I do not seem to have received it.  I called about a month ago to request the refund and they indicated that someone would be in touch but I have not heard anything.  Just waiting on hold now....



Got it two days ago.


----------



## Madame

Noticed our APs were extended 1 month even though I had selected cancelation on DH’s email.  Called around 9:10pm & just got off the call.  An IT CM answered.  Didn’t ask for our card numbers (had them out just in case) & didn’t need to speak to DH when I offered to put him on (all 3 kids are on his acct.). Already received 5 cancellation emails.  They would have fewer phone calls if they had better online functionality


----------



## DisneyHomework

Madame said:


> Noticed our APs were extended 1 month even though I had selected cancelation on DH’s email.  Called around 9:10pm & just got off the call.  An IT CM answered.  Didn’t ask for our card numbers (had them out just in case) & didn’t need to speak to DH when I offered to put him on (all 3 kids are on his acct.). Already received 5 cancellation emails.  They would have fewer phone calls if they had better online functionality


What number did you call?  Thanks!


----------



## monroe18

My platinum original expiration was 6/9/20. Based on the email I can request a partial refund for the time closed, but it seems like I would still have my pass active until 8/11. Is that a correct interpretation?


----------



## doleddanielle

monroe18 said:


> My platinum original expiration was 6/9/20. Based on the email I can request a partial refund for the time closed, but it seems like I would still have my pass active until 8/11. Is that a correct interpretation?


Yes, that's correct, since your pass would have a new extension that is into September. The free July 11-August 11 is, in a way, the same month extension, "gift to passholders." Even if you cancel, your pass is still active until the end of the day on August 11.

If you think about it, they're basically giving everyone with an AP a free month one way or another, whether you choose to cancel or not.


----------



## doleddanielle

cm8 said:


> We have yet to have the 30 days added to our passes. We have the Platinum Plus Passes and most that I’ve seen have been Gold or Silver. Is this the experience of anyone else?


I haven't gotten the 30-day extension yet either. I opted for it for both my pass (Gold) and my bf's pass (Silver) on the day the emails went out. Ours don't expire until March though, thanks to the initial extension, so I wonder if it hasn't been added on yet just because our expiration date is later.

ETA: My extension was added this early afternoon, 7/17


----------



## CanucksRock

30 Day Extension has appeared. PIF Non-Florida Plat AP. Good thing I’m not canceling because I’ll never get the email. I have never received an AP email (my friend, who got her AP same day as mine always forwards them to me) If all goes well with September trip we are planning a short trip in Nov before it expires.


----------



## ORD2KOA

CanucksRock said:


> 30 Day Extension has appeared. PIF Non-Florida Plat AP. Good thing I’m not canceling because I’ll never get the email. I have never received an AP email (my friend, who got her AP same day as mine always forwards them to me) If all goes well with September trip we are planning a short trip in Nov before it expires.



DH & I don't have the e-mails yet.  FL Plat AP for this year has the one month extension, but now the renewal AP ends after 11 months.   I sent an e-mail, but I'll call if nothing happens by the end of the month.


----------



## FinallyFL

The only consistency in the AP extension is that it's inconsistent  .
We have:
1 PIF Gold AP that has the 117 day extension but not the extra month​1 Silver AP on the monthly plan that has been extended 1 month but not the 117 days​1 Silver AP on the monthly plan that has been extended the 117 days but not the extra 30​I received an cancellation email for the Gold AP and only 1 of the Silver monthly APs. I have not contacted GS for any of the passes although I did cancel the Silver AP which received the email. I want to cancel the other Silver AP but holding out hope I receive an email so I don't have to call.


----------



## Madame

DisneyHomework said:


> What number did you call?  Thanks!


407-939-7277


----------



## Mome Rath

Just for info sake: PIF Non-Florida AP here too; I'm keeping my AP and it has received both extensions (park days closed, and 1 month extension).  I've also received all the emails.


----------



## emmabelle

@doleddanielle - thanks!

I just checked and my passes have been extended another 30 days, so a total of 147 days. Hopefully I actually get there in Sept and Feb.


----------



## Eastern

cm8 said:


> We have yet to have the 30 days added to our passes. We have the Platinum Plus Passes and most that I’ve seen have been Gold or Silver. Is this the experience of anyone else?


Just had 30 days added to Platinum passes as of today. These are passes I requested cancellation of in May. (by phone)


----------



## PrincessV

twinklebug said:


> That August 11 deadline is really annoying as we have no idea what the virus situation will look like in the fall and winter. They're allowed to drag their heels making decisions, how about allowing us time too? We can't predict the future any better than they can.


100%. I've really had to run the numbers hard to conclude that, even if I don't visit at all until Oct., I'm better off keeping my AP with the extensions... IF things improve and I feel comfortable visiting at least 9 times before Aug. 2021 (my renewal hasn't been used once yet). That giant unknown - plus not knowing if WDW may close again - make it hard to know whether to hold 'em or fold 'em.


cm8 said:


> We have yet to have the 30 days added to our passes. We have the Platinum Plus Passes and most that I’ve seen have been Gold or Silver. Is this the experience of anyone else?


Gold here: no extra 30 days yet. Expired Silver for my son: extra 30 added. I think they really want me to renew his and keep adding the extension to encourage me lol!


----------



## n2mm

Eastern said:


> Just had 30 days added to Platinum passes as of today. These are passes I requested cancellation of in May. (by phone)



that was my situation too, but finally called again yesterday and the cm canceled and took care of all 3. I originally called late April, then again in June when one card got extended, so knew things were not right.


----------



## bookbabe626

cm8 said:


> We have yet to have the 30 days added to our passes. We have the Platinum Plus Passes and most that I’ve seen have been Gold or Silver. Is this the experience of anyone else?



Our Platinum Plus passes have been extended.  Didn’t get an email, didn’t choose an option, but had the 117 day extension earlier and then the one month extension yesterday.


----------



## Noreen411

Hi.  We still haven’t received emails with the options yet either.  We are paid in full annual pass holders who live in New Jersey.  

We bought our passes October 2019 and used them for the first time for that trip.  We planned to visit Disney April 2020 to get two trips out of the passes but they were closed at that point.

I would like to request the refund but it sounds like without the email, if I just call to request the refund, I won’t be able to?

Noreen


----------



## zebrastreyepz

philcata said:


> Does anyone know how they are refunding passes that were paid by gift card?


Check by mail.


----------



## Troy Hammond

For paid in full AP Disney notes if you cancel “You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable).”  Like many others, I have contacted Disney and they will not provide an answer as to how they are calculating the refund.  How can they ask me to make a nonreverseable decision whether or not to cancel and refuse to confirm how they are calculating the refund?  Do they seriously expect me  to make a decision and hope that I like their calculation when I receive the refund several months from now?  That’s like asking me to buy something without knowing how much it will cost until I receive the bill a couple months from now!!  Even if I could  elect to reverse my decision to cancel and keep my pass after I discover their magical refund amount,  the refund may not be processed until the fall...by then I would have missed out on a couple of months of park entry.
I have a platinum pass with no black out days so the question becomes what is the value of  each “remaining access day?”  The calculation should be what I paid for the pass divided by 365 times the number of days left on my pass 7/11-extended expiration date.  Why is Disney being so tightlipped about the calculation/value of each remaining access day?  Certainly makes me concerned...Disney can calculate the value of each remaining access day to be whatever they want.  It’s nearly impossible to make a decision.


----------



## bloomcruisers

I have 2 concerns.

Maybe I’m just missing them, but have any posts mentioned how kids passes can be cancelled since they don’t get emails? 
I received only 3 emails for 4 adult and 2 child Florida Silver passes and 
I’m reluctant to click the link to automatically do anything. Both because I don’t know how to be sure I get all 6 passes covered through those 3 email links and because of not knowing what the refund will be.

Someone with that same type of pass posted on another thread that they only received $120 something for cancelling a pass with an original expiration date of Dec 4. That seems like an absurdly low amount and I wouldn’t want to cancel for that.
Our passes were activated on February 2 so only had 1 1/2 months before the closure. So for the remaining 10 1/2 months I would expect over $400 back easily (original cost $500 something). But based on his experience (expiration 2 months before mine) it would be a small fraction of that. 
Has anyone else cancelled a Florida silver pass and know what their refund will be?


----------



## OKW Lover

FL Resident Platinum pass on the monthly payment plan - 30 day extension posted today for both myself and my wife.


----------



## Best Aunt

Noreen411 said:


> I would like to request the refund but it sounds like without the email, if I just call to request the refund, I won’t be able to?



You should be able to request the refund by phone even if you did not receive the email.  

Have your AP handy when you call, because they might ask you for the number on the back.

Prepare to be on hold a long time.  I was on hold for 2 hours yesterday.  Pee before you call and make sure your phone is charged.


----------



## jennab113

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.  We still haven’t received emails with the options yet either.  We are paid in full annual pass holders who live in New Jersey.
> 
> We bought our passes October 2019 and used them for the first time for that trip.  We planned to visit Disney April 2020 to get two trips out of the passes but they were closed at that point.
> 
> I would like to request the refund but it sounds like without the email, if I just call to request the refund, I won’t be able to?
> 
> Noreen


I did not get an e-mail so I called and was able to cancel over the phone.  She did ask me for the number on the back of my AP card which I had available. I called at 7am EST and got through in a little over an hour.  My pass is the platinum pass that I activated in December 2019 that I used over Christmas and MLK week.


----------



## hertamaniac

Selected cancel for both of us, checked this AM and got extended until April 5th.  Either they are being incredibly generous given how much we have spent with them over the years or it's a mistake.  Good thing I screen captured our cancellation requests in case this gets challenged in the future.


----------



## Noreen411

Best Aunt said:


> You should be able to request the refund by phone even if you did not receive the email.
> 
> Have your AP handy when you call, because they might ask you for the number on the back.
> 
> Prepare to be on hold a long time.  I was on hold for 2 hours yesterday.  Pee before you call and make sure your phone is charged.



Thank you for the info - I’ll do that.  And I love the reminder to pee before calling (I have a small bladder) so I totally relate to this reminder.


----------



## Noreen411

jennab113 said:


> I did not get an e-mail so I called and was able to cancel over the phone.  She did ask me for the number on the back of my AP card which I had available. I called at 7am EST and got through in a little over an hour.  My pass is the platinum pass that I activated in December 2019 that I used over Christmas and MLK week.



Thank you - I will give them a call


----------



## Best Aunt

hertamaniac said:


> Selected cancel for both of us, checked this AM and got extended until April 5th.  Either they are being incredibly generous given how much we have spent with them over the years or it's a mistake.  Good thing I screen captured our cancellation requests in case this gets challenged in the future.



I assume there is a time lag before MDE gets updated.  On Wed my AP showed the 117 day extension.  On Thurs it had been extended an additional 30 days.  I called and cancelled on Thurs.  Today is Friday, and it still shows the same as it did before I called.

Has anybody had their MDE account updated to show their pass was cancelled after calling or after using the link in the email?


----------



## 1lilspark

FL Gold still with just my 117 extension will now check daily


----------



## elgerber

so if I click on the link, I can back out without doing anything correct?  And will an AP number show up in the email?  I found our yellow cards, so I will be able to tell whose is whose if they show that info.


----------



## KristinU

elgerber said:


> so if I click on the link, I can back out without doing anything correct?  And will an AP number show up in the email?  I found our yellow cards, so I will be able to tell whose is whose if they show that info.


I was able to back out before committing.  But no reference to the AP number on screen or in the confirmation email.  So I'm not positive whose AP I cancelled - mine or DS's or both.  I'm giving it a few days to die down before I call.


----------



## DisneyHomework

I am really concerned that the refund amounts that start rolling in mid September will be a weird useage/ prorated amount that isn’t as simple as months or days left etc.  It will be too late to change course then but makes for a totally difference decision.


----------



## dina444444

The 30 day extension on my premier pass showed up last night. Now to wait on Disneyland’s opening date re-announcement for what the final extension will be.


----------



## Runnsally

hertamaniac said:


> Selected cancel for both of us, checked this AM and got extended until April 5th.  Either they are being incredibly generous given how much we have spent with them over the years or it's a mistake.  Good thing I screen captured our cancellation requests in case this gets challenged in the future.


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Runnsally

Noreen411 said:


> Thank you for the info - I’ll do that.  And I love the reminder to pee before calling (I have a small bladder) so I totally relate to this reminder.


completely fine to pee while on hold


----------



## FinallyFL

Runnsally said:


> completely fine to pee while on hold


Suggest you mute before you begin


----------



## ljcrochet

close to 4 hours on the phone to cancel the 4 passes.  I think they are cancelled them.  I know the first 2 people I spoke to could have helped if I didn't have a monthly payment . At first he tried to ask me about the email link, i said I wanted to make sure we cancelled all 4 pass.  He had to put a request in.  If I don't get the confirmation email , i'll have to try again.


----------



## Noreen411

Hi

I wanted to give an update now that I have called to cancel our passes.  We never received the email that went out with the online cancellation option.

I waited on hold for maybe 15 minutes and was connected to someone, but they were in reservations despite me calling the AP line.  The woman even commented that she sees I came through the AP line.  She took my name and what I was calling for and transferred me to the AP dept and advised I would be on hold probably 45 minutes.

Maybe 40 minutes later a woman named Harlowe answered and already knew my name.  She was super helpful.  She cancelled both mine and my husband’s passes.  While we were on the phone I received an email confirmation.  She said Scott’s would go to his email (he hasn’t received it yet).

She explained the calculation roughly as the remaining days left on the pass from mid August to expiration.  Our passes were due to expire in October 2020 but the extension (for park closure) applied brings the expiration to February.  So roughly half since that’s about 6 months.  The total for the 2 passes was about $2,400 so I will expect about $1,200 in September.

I mentioned that I had a Disney Gift Card that was used for $150 of the cost of passes but that gift card was thrown out after buying the passes.  She said that portion would probably be sent in a new gift card.  The balance (about $2,240) was on MasterCard which I still have but it has a new expiration date (she said that’s not a problem) and that portion of the refund will go there.  She is noting in my file that the gift card doesn’t exist anymore and said they may just put the refund back on the credit card instead of sending a gift card.  

It all went very smoothly on the call.  Harlowe was great so if you call and she answers you will feel well taken care of.  Now we just wait until September and hope that we receive the refunds as expected.

And the bigger hope is that there is a vaccine for COVID19, we stop the spread, and we all stay safe and healthy.  

Noreen


----------



## CarolynFH

Noreen411 said:


> And the bigger hope is that there is a vaccine for COVID19, we stop the spread, and we all stay safe and healthy.


AMEN!


----------



## Runnsally

Noreen411 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to give an update now that I have called to cancel our passes.  We never received the email that went out with the online cancellation option.
> 
> I waited on hold for maybe 15 minutes and was connected to someone, but they were in reservations despite me calling the AP line.  The woman even commented that she sees I came through the AP line.  She took my name and what I was calling for and transferred me to the AP dept and advised I would be on hold probably 45 minutes.
> 
> Maybe 40 minutes later a woman named Harlowe answered and already knew my name.  She was super helpful.  She cancelled both mine and my husband’s passes.  While we were on the phone I received an email confirmation.  She said Scott’s would go to his email (he hasn’t received it yet).
> 
> She explained the calculation roughly as the remaining days left on the pass from mid August to expiration.  Our passes were due to expire in October 2020 but the extension (for park closure) applied brings the expiration to February.  So roughly half since that’s about 6 months.  The total for the 2 passes was about $2,400 so I will expect about $1,200 in September.
> 
> I mentioned that I had a Disney Gift Card that was used for $150 of the cost of passes but that gift card was thrown out after buying the passes.  She said that portion would probably be sent in a new gift card.  The balance (about $2,240) was on MasterCard which I still have but it has a new expiration date (she said that’s not a problem) and that portion of the refund will go there.  She is noting in my file that the gift card doesn’t exist anymore and said they may just put the refund back on the credit card instead of sending a gift card.
> 
> It all went very smoothly on the call.  Harlowe was great so if you call and she answers you will feel well taken care of.  Now we just wait until September and hope that we receive the refunds as expected.
> 
> And the bigger hope is that there is a vaccine for COVID19, we stop the spread, and we all stay safe and healthy.
> 
> Noreen


Thanks for posting.  Confused by using mid-August for the refund calculation. Am I missing something?


----------



## DisneyHomework

Noreen411 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to give an update now that I have called to cancel our passes.  We never received the email that went out with the online cancellation option.
> 
> I waited on hold for maybe 15 minutes and was connected to someone, but they were in reservations despite me calling the AP line.  The woman even commented that she sees I came through the AP line.  She took my name and what I was calling for and transferred me to the AP dept and advised I would be on hold probably 45 minutes.
> 
> Maybe 40 minutes later a woman named Harlowe answered and already knew my name.  She was super helpful.  She cancelled both mine and my husband’s passes.  While we were on the phone I received an email confirmation.  She said Scott’s would go to his email (he hasn’t received it yet).
> 
> She explained the calculation roughly as the remaining days left on the pass from mid August to expiration.  Our passes were due to expire in October 2020 but the extension (for park closure) applied brings the expiration to February.  So roughly half since that’s about 6 months.  The total for the 2 passes was about $2,400 so I will expect about $1,200 in September.
> 
> I mentioned that I had a Disney Gift Card that was used for $150 of the cost of passes but that gift card was thrown out after buying the passes.  She said that portion would probably be sent in a new gift card.  The balance (about $2,240) was on MasterCard which I still have but it has a new expiration date (she said that’s not a problem) and that portion of the refund will go there.  She is noting in my file that the gift card doesn’t exist anymore and said they may just put the refund back on the credit card instead of sending a gift card.
> 
> It all went very smoothly on the call.  Harlowe was great so if you call and she answers you will feel well taken care of.  Now we just wait until September and hope that we receive the refunds as expected.
> 
> And the bigger hope is that there is a vaccine for COVID19, we stop the spread, and we all stay safe and healthy.
> 
> Noreen


Super helpful thank you so much!


----------



## elgerber

Runnsally said:


> Thanks for posting.  Confused by using mid-August for the refund calculation. Am I missing something?


Yes, I thought it was July 11th?


----------



## Noreen411

Runnsally said:


> Thanks for posting.  Confused by using mid-August for the refund calculation. Am I missing something?



Hi.  It sounds like all the APs will be valid until mid August and they get cancelled then.  I saw that date on the Disney AP page also.  Maybe they are giving the extra month after opening due to all the limitations?


----------



## Noreen411

elgerber said:


> Yes, I thought it was July 11th?



Hi.  the Disney page also says mid August.  I’m guessing maybe they are giving an extra month due to the limitations right now even though they opened?


----------



## maccagerl

Out of state platinum AP PIF-
My AP in MDE has had no extensions applied to it.

My daughters AP also has not been extended.

I received the email with the link only for my AP.

Neither of us received email with link for her AP.

I paid for both with my cc.


----------



## elgerber

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.  the Disney page also says mid August.  I’m guessing maybe they are giving an extra month due to the limitations right now even though they opened?


yes if you cancel you are extended through August, but your refund should be based on July 11th.  Giving the refund from August 11th would be penalizing people who cancel.


----------



## elgerber

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.  the Disney page also says mid August.  I’m guessing maybe they are giving an extra month due to the limitations right now even though they opened?


This is what it says, the refunds are from July 11th...

You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable).


----------



## Noreen411

elgerber said:


> This is what it says, the refunds are from July 11th...
> 
> You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable).




Hi.  That will be even better if it’s from July.  It’s a shame they don’t have the calculation available to say you will get $X,XXX dollars back and here’s how it was calculated.  

Noreen


----------



## elgerber

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.  That will be even better if it’s from July.  It’s a shame they don’t have the calculation available to say you will get $X,XXX dollars back and here’s how it was calculated.
> 
> Noreen


yeah that would make a lot of us alot happier!


----------



## doleddanielle

elgerber said:


> This is what it says, the refunds are from July 11th...
> 
> *You will be refunded for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable).*


Exactly this! I think it's just more complicated for those who are on the monthly payment program as they will still be charged July 11-August 11 and then be retroactively refunded. But either way, anyone who elects to cancel their pass (with expiration after August 11), will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020.


----------



## Best Aunt

Noreen411 said:


> She explained the calculation roughly as the remaining days left on the pass from mid August to expiration.  Our passes were due to expire in October 2020 but the extension (for park closure) applied brings the expiration to February.  So roughly half since that’s about 6 months.  The total for the 2 passes was about $2,400 so I will expect about $1,200 in September.



A few people have asked about this, and I don't think it's correct, so here's my understanding of what happens if you paid in full and decide to cancel:

The parks were closed from 03/16/2020 through 07/11/2020.  That's 117 days.

Disney looked at the date your AP was set to expire, and added 117 days to it.  Think of that as _the extended expiration date_.

If you decide not to cancel, Disney will add another 30 days.  I guess we could think of that as _the extra extended expiration date._

If you cancel, you will get a refund "for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."

So if OP's pass was originally supposed to expire on 10/15/2020, the extended expiration date would be that date plus 117 days, which takes it to 02/09/2021.

OP should get a refund for 07/11/2020 to 02/09/2021.

My guess is that if OP had a pass with block out dates, the number of block out dates would be subtracted when calculating the refund.  I think that's what "access days" means.

However, even if OP called today to cancel, Disney is not processing the cancellation as effective today.  "Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be cancelled effective August 12, 2020."  That is what is confusing.  It seems to mean that OP could use their AP tomorrow or any other days through 08/11/2020 and still get the refund as spelled out above.  It also would explain why people's APs are still showing in MDE even after they called to cancel.  In fact, MDE might show their APs as having the extra extended expiration date.  So if OP looks in MDE, OP might see their AP with the extra extended expiration date of 03/11/2021.  If I'm correct, OP's AP will disappear from MDE on 08/12/2020.

The language I put in quotatino marks is from the confirmation email you get after you cancel.

If people think I'm wrong, I'm sure they will chime in.


----------



## hertamaniac

Best Aunt said:


> A few people have asked about this, and I don't think it's correct, so here's my understanding of what happens if you paid in full and decide to cancel:
> 
> The parks were closed from 03/16/2020 through 07/11/2020.  That's 117 days.
> 
> Disney looked at the date your AP was set to expire, and added 117 days to it.  Think of that as _the extended expiration date_.
> 
> If you decide not to cancel, Disney will add another 30 days.  I guess we could think of that as _the extra extended expiration date._
> 
> If you cancel, you will get a refund "for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."
> 
> So if OP's pass was originally supposed to expire on 10/15/2020, the extended expiration date would be that date plus 117 days, which takes it to 02/09/2021.
> 
> OP should get a refund for 07/11/2020 to 02/09/2021.
> 
> My guess is that if OP had a pass with block out dates, the number of block out dates would be subtracted when calculating the refund.  I think that's what "access days" means.
> 
> However, even if OP called today to cancel, Disney is not processing the cancellation as effective today.  "Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be cancelled effective August 12, 2020."  That is what is confusing.  It seems to mean that OP could use their AP tomorrow or any other days through 08/11/2020 and still get the refund as spelled out above.  It also would explain why people's APs are still showing in MDE even after they called to cancel.  In fact, MDE might show their APs as having the extra extended expiration date.  So if OP looks in MDE, OP might see their AP with the extra extended expiration date of 03/11/2021.  If I'm correct, OP's AP will disappear from MDE on 08/12/2020.
> 
> The language I put in quotatino marks is from the confirmation email you get after you cancel.
> 
> If people think I'm wrong, I'm sure they will chime in.



We received the partial refund for the 117 days already.  We expect to receive an additional "full" refund from July 11th onward until our expiration date for accessible days.


----------



## Runnsally

hertamaniac said:


> We received the partial refund for the 117 days already.  We expect to receive an additional "full" refund from July 11th onward until our expiration date for accessible days.


How did you get a partial partial refund already?


----------



## hertamaniac

Runnsally said:


> How did you get a partial partial refund already?



Made the call to AP services when the notice came out months ago.  I forget if there was a time limit for the selection.


----------



## Best Aunt

hertamaniac said:


> We received the partial refund for the 117 days already.  We expect to receive an additional "full" refund from July 11th onward until our expiration date for accessible days.



If you already got the refund for the 117 days that the parks were closed, then my guess is your next refund would be from July 11 to your original expiration date, not to the extended expiration date.


----------



## hertamaniac

Best Aunt said:


> If you already got the refund for the 117 days that the parks were closed, then my guess is your next refund would be from July 11 to your original expiration date, not to the extended expiration date.



I don't see how it would be to the extended date; that would make no sense to me.


----------



## cm8

Eastern said:


> Just had 30 days added to Platinum passes as of today. These are passes I requested cancellation of in May. (by phone)


Same here! Passes now expire in  May 2021!


----------



## doleddanielle

The 30-day extension was added today to my PID Gold pass and my bf's Monthly Silver pass. It first only showed early this afternoon under "Membership & Passes" in my profile, but now it shows under "My Tickets."


----------



## Eastern

I just spent one hour waiting on the AP line. Got bad static a few times but I didn't hang up. Took the CM about 10 minutes to cancel two PIF Platinum passes. He did request both AP ID #s. Refund sometime in September.


----------



## JFox

Just checked our AP and they were extended the additional 30 days. We are planning to cancel the remainder of our current AP and buy again as soon as available.  I hope the addition of the 30 days doesn't mess up anything.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

Best Aunt said:


> If you already got the refund for the 117 days that the parks were closed, then my guess is your next refund would be from July 11 to your original expiration date, not to the extended expiration date.


That's what I'm hoping happened to our passes.  We called initially in May to select the refund option.  We purchased the passes via Sams.  Haven't heard back regarding getting that refund, however on our MDE, our passes were extended only 30 days.  The 117 days that the park was closed does not show anywhere.  I'm assuming they are still processing my check and mailing to my address, but damn if I'm anxious if they are getting it right or not.  I got the email and selected refund for the rest of the pass.


----------



## kmorlock

Called 2 times to choose complete cancellation before it was an option.  Passes extended in MDE 4 months.  Email yesterday 6/17 says partial refund is being processed as requested in lieu of extension. I’m Very confused about this entire situation?


----------



## Best Aunt

JFox said:


> Just checked our AP and they were extended the additional 30 days. We are planning to cancel the remainder of our current AP and buy again as soon as available.  I hope the addition of the 30 days doesn't mess up anything.





GatorbaitTX said:


> We called initially in May to select the refund option.  Haven't heard back regarding getting that refund, however on our MDE, our passes were extended only 30 days.  The 117 days that the park was closed does not show anywhere.  I got the email and selected refund for the rest of the pass.





kmorlock said:


> Called 2 times to choose complete cancellation before it was an option.  Passes extended in MDE 4 months.  Email yesterday 6/17 says partial refund is being processed as requested in lieu of extension.



My *GUESS* (and this is only a guess) is that people's passes are showing an extended expiration in MDE, even though they already called to cancel, because of this sentence in the cancellation confirmation email: "Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be cancelled effective August 12, 2020."

The additional 30 days was added this week.


----------



## Babars_Wife

I can’t believe how many times I’ve tried calling Disney and they’ve dropped my call or failed to put in a transfer code when they transfer me. I finally got through and was told that because the wait time is over 30 minutes I have to schedule a time to be called back. Yeah I’m sure, Disney.


----------



## n2mm

Babars_Wife said:


> I can’t believe how many times I’ve tried calling Disney and they’ve dropped my call or failed to put in a transfer code when they transfer me. I finally got through and was told that because the wait time is over 30 minutes I have to schedule a time to be called back. Yeah I’m sure, Disney.



are you calling the passholder vip line?  I’ve called 3 times since this began in April and have never been transferred.  My last call was Thursday with a 2 hour hold. Worse hold yet.  Hopefully they get it right this time.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

Best Aunt said:


> My *GUESS* (and this is only a guess) is that people's passes are showing an extended expiration in MDE, even though they already called to cancel, because of this sentence in the cancellation confirmation email: "Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be cancelled effective August 12, 2020."
> 
> The additional 30 days was added this week.


yeah, could be.  What's wacky to me is the inconsistency of their actions regarding how we approached it.  I already submitted my cancellation back in May, but my MDE platinum pass only shows 30 day extension.  Whereas, some that have chosen the refund option back in May show a 4 month extension on MDE.  For me, there's just no confirmation of the 117 day refund anywhere and I just need to take their word for it.  Honestly, with trickle of options over the last 3 months, I view this as a clusterf***


----------



## doleddanielle

GatorbaitTX said:


> Honestly, with trickle of options over the last 3 months, I view this as a clusterf***


I think the real issue is that they should've emailed out options to everyone back when this started to ensure everyone got the initial option they wanted: (1) _refund for the closure OR (2) an extension for the closure_. Followed by email confirmation of your selection. I feel like many CM's didn't note/process call-in requests properly on each account. THEN Round 2, the email with options _if (1) you would like to cancel your pass for a partial refund OR (2) get that 30-day extension_. Get an email of your selection and done. 

What made everything so difficult is the fact that you had all of these Passholders calling during the closure requesting the initial partial refund and that their requests weren't properly processed, which can now be reflected on AP's on MDE.


----------



## Flamingeaux

My Platinum AP has been extended for both the 117 closure days and the extra 30 days.  I have my second, third and fourth trip booked.  We shall see if I get to go on these trips.  Once we did 4 trips on an AP and I had Disney fatigue.  

My expectations for our Sept/Oct trip are real low with the heat and the parks being partially open.  DS and I don't shop much or do character meets.  We basically just do rides and shows.  He can't stay in the parks for too long so we'll just get there an hour or so after RD and ride as much as we can and then head back for a swim and a meal.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## ORD2KOA

I'm checking in because today, the FL PL AP renewal shows the correct dates. 

Our 2019-20 passes expired in March, but we had already paid in full for the renewal.  The 2019-20 was extended to July, then to August (extra month), but the 2020-21 was still July.  Today, it's to August.

We're pretty much deciding to keep the AP since we live here.  I was going to try to downgrade to a Gold or Silver, but we renewed before the price increase, so with the price increase, we wouldn't save much with a downgrade.   That being said, we haven't been in the parks, so?  I did reserve the 28th at AK with the intent to go in late in the afternoon, only ride Pandora just to get the feel of the place, see if DH is going to be freaked and maybe that experience will decide if we even want to go back during the pandemic.  Since the new pass doesn't start until August, I think we have a little bit of wiggle room.

BTW, we still haven't received any e-mail about our passes.


----------



## beercity

In case anyone has wondered, the deadline to get a partial refund for the 117 days of closure has ended. I called almost a month ago and asked about refunds and made it clear I wanted a partial refund and wanted to keep my original expiration date. I was told “wait there will be an email coming out soon with info”. On Friday I was told it is too late to get a partial refund. Not expecting anything from my “manager” callback next week.

So if you are still planning to call and ask for a closure refund, have a good story if you want any chance.


----------



## Best Aunt

beercity said:


> In case anyone has wondered, the deadline to get a partial refund for the 117 days of closure has ended. I called almost a month ago and asked about refunds and made it clear I wanted a partial refund and wanted to keep my original expiration date. I was told “wait there will be an email coming out soon with info”. On Friday I was told it is too late to get a partial refund. Not expecting anything from my “manager” callback next week.
> 
> So if you are still planning to call and ask for a closure refund, have a good story if you want any chance.



What?   I, along with other people, have been assuming that this language from the cancellation confirmation email means that the refund will be from 07/11/2020 to the extended expiration date, with the extended expiration date being 117 days after the original expiration date.

"[In lieu of a one-month extension,] you have selected to cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."


----------



## doleddanielle

Best Aunt said:


> What?   I, along with other people, have been assuming that this language from the cancellation confirmation email means that the refund will be from 07/11/2020 to the extended expiration date, with the extended expiration date being 117 days after the original expiration date.
> 
> "[In lieu of a one-month extension,] you have selected to cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."


@beercity was referring to the 117-day closure refund that they offered previously. If you didn't request a partial refund before, now you will have that 117-day extension added. If you want a refund now, that 117-days that was extended onto your pass will be included in your refund. If you don't want a refund, you still have that 117-day extension + an additional 30 days.


----------



## beercity

Best Aunt said:


> What?   I, along with other people, have been assuming that this language from the cancellation confirmation email means that the refund will be from 07/11/2020 to the extended expiration date, with the extended expiration date being 117 days after the original expiration date.
> 
> "[In lieu of a one-month extension,] you have selected to cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)."


You can still request to cancel your AP and get a partial refund. However you can no longer get a refund for the 117 days and have your AP remain valid through its original expiration date (plus the one month extension for the reduced capabilities of the AP).

So to be clear, at one point you had the option to reject the 117 day extension of your AP and instead receive roughly 1/3 of your AP price refunded.

Now, you have the option to either take a 1 month extension on top of the 117 days, or totally cancel your AP and receive some amount of pro-rated refund.


----------



## Best Aunt

I called to cancel on Wednesday.  I did not call earlier this year.

I just called again because I was confused by what a PP wrote tonight.

I paid in full.  

I was just told that my refund will be:
from: 07/11/2020
to: my original expiration date + 117 days.

If I look in MDE, my AP shows an expiration of:
my original expiration date + 117 days + one month.

But since I asked to cancel, that one month will be meaningless for me.  I will not get paid for it.

By the way, I dialed the AP number.  It went through the first time.  A cast member picked up within 5 minutes.  I was shocked at how quickly they picked up.


----------



## doleddanielle

Best Aunt said:


> I was just told that my refund will be:
> from: 07/11/2020
> to: my original expiration date + 117 days.
> 
> If I look in MDE, my AP shows an expiration of:
> my original expiration date + 117 days + one month.
> 
> *But since I asked to cancel, that one month will be meaningless for me.  I will not get paid for it.*
> 
> By the way, I dialed the AP number.  It went through the first time.  A cast member picked up within 5 minutes.  I was shocked at how quickly they picked up.


Awesome that they picked up so quickly!!

As you said, since you paid in full you'll be getting the refund beginning July 11. I believe that the additional 30-days added on for those who chose to keep their AP is the same as the "free" access from July 11-August 11 for those who chose to cancel. Whether you choose to keep your pass or cancel it, Disney is still offering a free month for its passholders.


----------



## dvcer97

doleddanielle said:


> The 30-day extension was added today to my PID Gold pass and my bf's Monthly Silver pass. It first only showed early this afternoon under "Membership & Passes" in my profile, but now it shows under "My Tickets."



Same thing here too my 2 dvc gold pass now has an additional 30 extension  I asked to cancel both


----------



## johnnyr

Now that my AP’s have been extended twice, when I renew, does the renewal start at the new expiration date or is it the original date when I purchased them?


----------



## doleddanielle

johnnyr said:


> Now that my AP’s have been extended twice, when I renew, does the renewal start at the new expiration date or is it the original date when I purchased them?


The renewal period should be with the new expiration date (60 days before, 30 days after)


----------



## ORD2KOA

johnnyr said:


> Now that my AP’s have been extended twice, when I renew, does the renewal start at the new expiration date or is it the original date when I purchased them?



AP will start at the end of the new expiration date.  Our original renewal date was in March, shortly after the parks closed.  We had already purchased our renewal.  The new renewal starts in August.


----------



## johnnyr

Thank you. I was getting conflicting information from a phone CM on the V.I.Passholder line.


----------



## BCV2003

I never received an email so I called the Passholder line this morning to cancel.  I only waiting on hold about 35 minutes.  We just purchased our passes 2/15/20 and activated them on 2/28/20.  What % do you think we should get back on the purchase of our passes? I'm guessing we should get back about 11/12 of our passes.  We purchased DVC gold passes for $1531 so by my calculation we should get back about $1400.

Does this math sound about right?


----------



## Eastern

BCV2003 said:


> I never received an email so I called the Passholder line this morning to cancel.  I only waiting on hold about 35 minutes.  We just purchased our passes 2/15/20 and activated them on 2/28/20.  What % do you think we should get back on the purchase of our passes? I'm guessing we should get back about 11/12 of our passes.  We purchased DVC gold passes for $1531 so by my calculation we should get back about $1400.
> 
> Does this math sound about right?


Yes, it does. They were only active for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Best Aunt

BCV2003 said:


> I never received an email so I called the Passholder line this morning to cancel.  I only waiting on hold about 35 minutes.  We just purchased our passes 2/15/20 and activated them on 2/28/20.  What % do you think we should get back on the purchase of our passes? I'm guessing we should get back about 11/12 of our passes.  We purchased DVC gold passes for $1531 so by my calculation we should get back about $1400.
> 
> Does this math sound about right?



Activated on 02/28/2020, my guess is original expiration date was 02/27/2021 plus 117 days means extended expiration is 06/24/2021.  Refund should be 07/11/2020 to 06/24/2021.  But I think gold passes have block out dates, and I'm not sure if you have to back those out of the equation.


----------



## Babars_Wife

I finally got through today, only waited 20. The CM was very helpful, I did ask if he could tell me how much $$ I would get back and he said they couldn’t share that. What I expected but figured it doesn’t hurt to ask.


----------



## Sorcerermikey75

For Premier passholders just curious what others are doing. The email that was sent noted “A further extension due to theme park closures at the _Disneyland_® Resort will be applied to your pass 6–8 weeks after _Disneyland_® Resort Theme Parks reopen.”
Do people think the pass will be extended again for BOTH parks once Disneyland opens (if it opens up 3 months, we get 117 days plus the 30 days added, plus another 3 months and another possible 30 days)? I’m asking because the WDW app shows the extended date but not the DL app, although I understand it’s not open yet and it’s pure speculation. Just getting a feel of what others are thinking and doing. It will get interesting if Disneyland opens next year how they will handle the extension.


----------



## Eastern

Best Aunt said:


> Activated on 02/28/2020, my guess is original expiration date was 02/27/2021 plus 117 days means extended expiration is 06/24/2021.  Refund should be 07/11/2020 to 06/24/2021.  But I think gold passes have block out dates, and I'm not sure if you have to back those out of the equation.


So that's about 348 days which comes out (by my calculations) to be $1459.69. Activated on 2/28 parks shut down March 16 how many adjustments can they make.


----------



## ORD2KOA

johnnyr said:


> Thank you. I was getting conflicting information from a phone CM on the V.I.Passholder line.


This is what is so wrong about having to deal with them on the telephone.  Nobody has a record of what they were told and what you are told changes from one person to another.


----------



## nicko

Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.  

I cannot afford to be camped on the phone for an hour or more in the hope of being connected to a CM who will refund my AP. I'm also irritated that I won't be told my exact refund amount.  By my calculation, I'm owed well over $1k.  I shouldn't have to work this hard to get a refund that I'm rightfully owed.  This is a company with enormous resources.  They pulled in over 2 billion dollars on the last Marvel movie.  I think they can afford to hire the right staff to enable a more painless refund process.


----------



## Best Aunt

nicko said:


> Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.
> 
> I cannot afford to be camped on the phone for an hour or more in the hope of being connected to a CM who will refund my AP. I'm also irritated that I won't be told my exact refund amount.  By my calculation, I'm owed well over $1k.  I shouldn't have to work this hard to get a refund that I'm rightfully owed.  This is a company with enormous resources.  They pulled in over 2 billion dollars on the last Marvel movie.  I think they can afford to hire the right staff to enable a more painless refund process.



I understand and agree with your frustration. I thought the hold time might go down after the first few days.  But I didn’t want to wait too long because you never know when Disney will announce something new which causes a new group of people to start calling.

My hold time was only five minutes late yesterday afternoon, so maybe you’ll luck out.


----------



## LoriKay

nicko said:


> Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.


My sister-in-law has a PIF annual pass and has not gotten an email.


----------



## jo-jo

For those keeping score.   We haven't gotten emails on our AP either.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

jo-jo said:


> For those keeping score.   We haven't gotten emails on our AP either.


Me neither.


----------



## CogsworthTN

jo-jo said:


> For those keeping score.   We haven't gotten emails on our AP either.


We haven’t either


----------



## nherbert

No email for me, have 3 platinum passes. I rey on the DIS for all my information. If it wasn’t for this thread I wouldn’t have known anything. I am wondering if it is because we are international (AUS) and we are just being ignored. I would love to know if other international people get the Passholder emails.

I waited until this thread started having wait times of an hour and then rang. First time I got cut off after 39 minutes, I assumed they shut down as it was 10pm Orlando time. The second time I waited an hour (this was on Friday). Some advice If calling the 7277 passholder number, when the automated voice asks why calling say PASSHOLDER, if you say “Cancel annual pass” you get put into some reservation cancel queue and when they pick up they then transfer you to the Passholder queue. If say PASSHOLDER you stay in Passholder queue to begin with. When I finally got a person it took him about 10 minutes to cancel the 3 passes, I got emails when he was done.


----------



## focusondisney

nicko said:


> Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.



Me too.  MY DH & I have separate  MDE accounts, but I make all arrangements  for him on my account. I don’t even remember why I actually made an account for him. But I used an old email address that I hardly ever check.  My AP emails are hit & miss. When I get them, it is usually a few hours after everybody else.  My son & DIL each got their own emails at the same time everyone here got them.  I checked the old email account & my DH got one a few hours after they did.  I still haven’t gotten one to my email.  We have a stay booked for the middle of September. I am planning on waiting til the last minute to make a final decision. If the Covid numbers are still bad & there are travel restrictions  in place, I will ask for the refund.  If things are better(which I doubt) we’d like to keep the trip & APs.  Hopefully the lines won’t be jammed the last few days.  I don’t even know if I can cancel mine thru his link or not, so I will have to call if we decide to cancel.


----------



## DisneyHomework

nicko said:


> Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.
> 
> I cannot afford to be camped on the phone for an hour or more in the hope of being connected to a CM who will refund my AP. I'm also irritated that I won't be told my exact refund amount.  By my calculation, I'm owed well over $1k.  I shouldn't have to work this hard to get a refund that I'm rightfully owed.  This is a company with enormous resources.  They pulled in over 2 billion dollars on the last Marvel movie.  I think they can afford to hire the right staff to enable a more painless refund process.


Yes same boat.  Paid in full no emails.  Very undecided as I have a theory that the refunds won’t be as easy/generous as dividing by unused months.


----------



## Disneyhanna

I have a paid in full pass (out of state) and I received my cancellation email last Tuesday. I’m waiting to cancel until closer to August 11th in case more details come out. I paid most of it with a gift card that I no longer have so I’m dreading having to call to make sure that’s straightened out.


----------



## ORD2KOA

nicko said:


> Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.



We have not received an e-mail.  Original FL PL AP expired in March.  In February we had paid in full for the renewal.  2019-20 has been extended to August.  The 2020-21 ticket now expires in August 2021.


----------



## shoreward

jo-jo said:


> For those keeping score.   We haven't gotten emails on our AP either.


No emails here, either.


----------



## pepperandchips

nicko said:


> Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.
> 
> I cannot afford to be camped on the phone for an hour or more in the hope of being connected to a CM who will refund my AP. I'm also irritated that I won't be told my exact refund amount.  By my calculation, I'm owed well over $1k.  I shouldn't have to work this hard to get a refund that I'm rightfully owed.  This is a company with enormous resources.  They pulled in over 2 billion dollars on the last Marvel movie.  I think they can afford to hire the right staff to enable a more painless refund process.


I also did not get the email for my paid in full pass but I used the link posted by Yulilin in this thread last week and it worked for me to extend my pass. You might try the link before waiting on hold.


----------



## JoJoGirl

Sorry if I have missed the answer to this question:

For APs purchased at Sam’s Club, has it been confirmed that the refund will come in the form of a check?


----------



## Ariel620

For people who have bridged a ticket purchase to an annual pass, are you worried that the amount refunded will be too small if they are only calculating what you paid for the annual pass?  Or are they using the list price for the AP?

for example, I had 10 day park hoppers that I purchased from undercover tourist.  So it didn’t cost me very much to upgrade them to an annual pass.  

Will the refund be on the list price of the gold AP?  Or on the small amount that I paid to upgrade the PArk hoppers to an AP?
(Im assuming it would be for the same amount of days in either case, but curious about the AP price they use)


----------



## Runnsally

DisneyHomework said:


> Yes same boat.  Paid in full no emails.  Very undecided as I have a theory that the refunds won’t be as easy/generous as dividing by unused months.


A theory you say?


----------



## Madame

Ariel620 said:


> For people who have bridged a ticket purchase to an annual pass, are you worried that the amount refunded will be too small if they are only calculating what you paid for the annual pass?  Or are they using the list price for the AP?
> 
> for example, I had 10 day park hoppers that I purchased from undercover tourist.  So it didn’t cost me very much to upgrade them to an annual pass.
> 
> Will the refund be on the list price of the gold AP?  Or on the small amount that I paid to upgrade the PArk hoppers to an AP?
> (Im assuming it would be for the same amount of days in either case, but curious about the AP price they use)


It’s a refund on the list price.  We’re already ahead $-wise as we upgraded a 6 day hopper to a DVC Gold AP after using it over NYE (so most expensive pd on the calendar).  

Just for the closure we’ve received over 2X the amount we paid to upgrade between the tix & APs.  We’ll end up getting 9ish of the 12 months refunded which at least means that our NYE trip was the cheapest we’ve ever taken in terms of tix.  Still doesn’t emotionally make up for the 2 trips we’ve canceled though.  Could really use a vacation right now


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

JoJoGirl said:


> Sorry if I have missed the answer to this question:
> 
> For APs purchased at Sam’s Club, has it been confirmed that the refund will come in the form of a check?



I called yesterday and the CM could not tell me for sure but she guessed it might.  Also no idea on what the value used will be.  We ended up canceling which will give us 6 months back on 3 of our APs and over 10 months back on one of them.  No idea on the amount and won’t find out till september or October.  She said they won’t begin processing the refunds until August 12th and to expect it back on a credit card by middle of September or by check middle of October.  Apparently even though we canceled our passes are still good through August 11th.  We have paid in full platinum passes and both the extension for the closure period and the one month extension had already been added to our account


----------



## JoJoGirl

JungleCruiseFan said:


> I called yesterday and the CM could not tell me for sure but she guessed it might.  Also no idea on what the value used will be.  We ended up canceling which will give us 6 months back on 3 of our APs and over 10 months back on one of them.  No idea on the amount and won’t find out till september or October.  She said they won’t begin processing the refunds until August 12th and to expect it back on a credit card by middle of September or by check middle of October.  Apparently even though we canceled our passes are still good through August 11th.  We have paid in full platinum passes and both the extension for the closure period and the one month extension had already been added to our account



Thanks for the info!  It’s very helpful.

I still have to decide whether I want to keep my old AP and take the chance that the virus numbers will improve enough to get good use out of it, or take the refund (9 month‘s worth) and put it toward a new AP.  A new AP would cost considerably more than the old one from Sam’s, but at least it could be activated whenever and still have 12 months of use.  If I cancel my September trip that would be the best option.  Looks like I have to decide by August 11.


----------



## FLRes27

I purchased 3 AP on contract mid Dec for a family trip in Jan.  By the end of Dec I was in hospital with Cancer.  We canceled the hotel and out of state day tic and received refunds They told us we would get refunds for the APs.  The APs were Never Activated.

They told us in March that our refunds were held up by review.  They continued to take monthly payments.  We were then told they should hold us to the contract we signed?!? by purchasing APs on monthly payments, but perhaps this once they would refund us.

Today - no email, no satisfaction after many calls with assurance we would receive a refund after they decided how to handle the closure.  Today, they tell us we do not have passes, but a certificate!?! which is not covered by the current decision on refunds.

Disney ducks.


----------



## DisneyHomework

FLRes27 said:


> I purchased 3 AP on contract mid Dec for a family trip in Jan.  By the end of Dec I was in hospital with Cancer.  We canceled the hotel and out of state day tic and received refunds They told us we would get refunds for the APs.  The APs were Never Activated.
> 
> They told us in March that our refunds were held up by review.  They continued to take monthly payments.  We were then told they should hold us to the contract we signed?!? by purchasing APs on monthly payments, but perhaps this once they would refund us.
> 
> Today - no email, no satisfaction after many calls with assurance we would receive a refund after they decided how to handle the closure.  Today, they tell us we do not have passes, but a certificate!?! which is not covered by the current decision on refunds.
> 
> Disney ducks.


I’m so sorry.  And hoping you are on your way to good health.  That is such an ordeal, when you’re fighting far more important battles.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Madame said:


> It’s a refund on the list price.  We’re already ahead $-wise as we upgraded a 6 day hopper to a DVC Gold AP after using it over NYE (so most expensive pd on the calendar).
> 
> Just for the closure we’ve received over 2X the amount we paid to upgrade between the tix & APs.  We’ll end up getting 9ish of the 12 months refunded which at least means that our NYE trip was the cheapest we’ve ever taken in terms of tix.  Still doesn’t emotionally make up for the 2 trips we’ve canceled though.  Could really use a vacation right now ☹


Well this is really helpful.  Yes I was specifically worried about how bridging might be effected or usage etc.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Called today. I never received an email but my husband did. 

Cancelled three PIF out of state Platinum APs. CM not very helpful - she doesn’t know what happens to APs that weren’t purchased through Disney. 

Funny enough I got an email confirming my cancellation of the AP (first AP related email ever! Woohoo! I’ll take it!)


----------



## yulilin3

SleeplessInTO said:


> Called today. I never received an email but my husband did.
> 
> Cancelled three PIF out of state Platinum APs. CM not very helpful - she doesn’t know what happens to APs that weren’t purchased through Disney.
> 
> Funny enough I got an email confirming my cancellation of the AP (first AP related email ever! Woohoo! I’ll take it!)


it's third party. Disney can't do anything about that as far as I know


----------



## e_yerger

Well this is definitely an odd experience.

A little background: I called in mid-June to request a refund on two AP's for the parks closure period, rather than the extension. One AP expired May 16th 2020, and another expired May 24th 2020 (original expiration dates). During the time since then, both passes show extended in MDE, AND the additional free 30 day extension.

This morning, we both woke up with refunds to our credit cards.

We both had Platinum APs, paid in full (we're out of state).

AP w. May 16th exp: Received $259.91 refund
AP w. May 24th exp: Received $306.13 refund

This definitely doesn't make sense in terms of prorated amount (we did the math and were expecting under $200 back each). So I do not know how to understand the amount we got back. But it's definitely more than I was expecting so I'm not complaining. Both refund went back to method of payment, which ended up being cards we don't use anymore. We're both calling the CC companies to have them send us a check and/or transfer the funds to a checking account.

Edit: I never got through to a CM since they announced the new AP options last week, and I never received an email to choose what option I wanted to do.


----------



## Eastern

e_yerger said:


> Well this is definitely an odd experience.


I think you mean 2020. How much was the original cost? I paid $953 with tax, expiration May 24, 2020, and got back $181. Nothing had been extended on my pass.


----------



## e_yerger

Eastern said:


> I think you mean 2020


LOL sorry - it's felt like a year since May 2020


----------



## e_yerger

Eastern said:


> How much was the original cost? I paid $953 with tax, expiration May 24, 2020, and got back $181. Nothing had been extended on my pass.


The May 16th pass I paid around $808 I think (it was a renewal)
The May 24th pass my friend paid $952 (new pass)

All dollar amounts with tax. 

edit: to include original price of May 24th pass.


----------



## Eastern

e_yerger said:


> The May 16th pass I paid around $808 I think (it was a renewal)
> The May 24th was my friend's pass - I need to ask her how much she paid. It was a new Platinum pass.


Tax included? I've tried figuring it out a variety of ways and I can't get it to come out to that number.


----------



## PrincessV

Still no 30-day extra extension on my FL Gold AP, only the 117 days I got previously. Anyone else? I wonder if I'll need to click the email link to say I want the extra month...


----------



## e_yerger

Eastern said:


> Tax included? I've tried figuring it out a variety of ways and I can't get it to come out to that number.


Yes - My credit card was charged $808.34 in March 2019 when I renewed.


----------



## Eastern

e_yerger said:


> Yes - My credit card was charged $808.34 in March 2019 when I renewed.


Looks like they refunded you for the 117 day closure period even though your AP expired earlier.

AP w. May 16th exp: Received $259.91 refund 

808.34 divided by 365 = 2.2146

259.91 divided by 2.2146 = 117


----------



## e_yerger

Eastern said:


> Looks like they refunded you for the 117 day closure period even though your AP expired earlier.


That makes a lot of sense. It's wrong on Disney's part. but makes sense


----------



## 1lilspark

PIF FL Gold for me & Silver for Sister as of now have our 117 + 30 applied (nov/dec expiration now April/May) 
We live 75 mins away and figure if we can make it at least once to each park between now/spring it’s worth it {presently have all parks booked for Nov and all but DAK booked for Jan staycations}

Now the waiting game begins for magnets + The inevitable announcement of at least November’s RunDisney event being cancelled and the refunds for that


----------



## PrincessV

Ha, no sooner had I whine here then my AP was updated with the additional 30 days - it works lol!


----------



## e_yerger

Alright another experience from me:

I have another friend who is linked in my Friends & Family section on MDE. She has been in the hospital since Easter, and she asked me to request a cancellation on her pass as she will most likely not even be able to use it with the extension.

I called the passholder line, after 40 minutes I connected with a CM. I was done the request at 55 minutes. 

I did not have her annual pass card number, but the CM did ask for it. She had to get approval from a manager to request the refund, but given my circumstances I was approved to process her refund.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

pepperandchips said:


> I also did not get the email for my paid in full pass but I used the link posted by Yulilin in this thread last week and it worked for me to extend my pass. You might try the link before waiting on hold.



Could you post the link again please?  I can't seem to find it.


----------



## 18MAGIC

3 calls last week at about 2 hour hold times each...2 times the call hung up...3rd time spoke to someone who could not find my contract ID in the system. She escalated it 2 times, and still couldn't cancel it. She told me to wait on the email with the link. I still do not have the email with the link in it. Another call-on hold an hour and the line said a voicemail box was not set up goodbye. 2 chat people later telling me to call the number to the monthly payment plan department. I cannot get them on the phone. When I call that number it goes to random departments. This is getting a bit crazy. I just want my passes cancelled. Oh, yeah, and we never asked for an extension and our passes are now showing 5/31/2021 expiration when they should expire 1/4/21. I just don't know what to do. No one can help us cancel them. They give us the run around!


----------



## A_Hal

Eastern said:


> Looks like they refunded you for the 117 day closure period even though your AP expired earlier.
> 
> AP w. May 16th exp: Received $259.91 refund
> 
> 808.34 divided by 365 = 2.2146
> 
> 259.91 divided by 2.2146 = 117



For those who have received the partial refund for the 117 closed park days: Have you found that the above formula was used for your refund? I just received our refund this morning and received significantly less than the OP. We paid about the same amount for our renewal passes as the OP.  I made a split payment with a gift card and the rest paid by credit card, but the majority of the payment was with CC. Is it possible, part of the refund went back to a gift card? Has anyone had a similar experience? I've been on hold with the VIPassholder line. Just curious if anyone else had this experiences. TIA.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

yulilin3 said:


> it's third party. Disney can't do anything about that as far as I know


It’s just bizarre that the Disney CM on the pass holder line doesn’t have any info at all re: what happens with APs bought through a third party. I’m okay with it if they tell me they can’t be cancelled. But I’m not the only one that has this situation. These forums are my only reliable source of information.


----------



## e_yerger

A_Hal said:


> For those who have received the partial refund for the 117 closed park days: Have you found that the above formula was used for your refund? I just received our refund this morning and received significantly less than the OP. We paid about the same amount for our renewal passes as the OP.  I made a split payment with a gift card and the rest paid by credit card, but the majority of the payment was with CC. Is it possible, part of the refund went back to a gift card? Has anyone had a similar experience? I've been on hold with the VIPassholder line. Just curious if anyone else had this experiences. TIA.


I believe my refund amount was an oops from Disney. I got refunded for dates that my pass was expired.


----------



## pepperandchips

MotherKnowsBest said:


> Could you post the link again please?  I can't seem to find it.


Here you go:


yulilin3 said:


> the email makes it sound like you only have to click on the link if you want to cancel your AP
> 
> We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks.
> 
> If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.



I hope it works for you! You might try logging into your MDE on your browser first before clicking the link.


----------



## kmorlock

Gold Pass DVC non- residentpaid in full 1/22/20, original expiration 1/22/21.  Requested cancellation before it was an option.  MDE extended passes without requesting for the original closure dates then later added 1 month extension.  Email offering cancellation received and replied again that a cancellation was what we wanted.  Received refund of $119 each pass?  Does this Amount seem off and pretty low to anyone else?


----------



## Skywalker-77

Anyone have the latest details on how long you need to be on hold to get through? Was on hold for about an hour and a half then got disconnected.


----------



## Madame

kmorlock said:


> Gold Pass DVC non- residentpaid in full 1/22/20, original expiration 1/22/21.  Requested cancellation before it was an option.  MDE extended passes without requesting for the original closure dates then later added 1 month extension.  Email offering cancellation received and replied again that a cancellation was what we wanted.  Received refund of $119 each pass?  Does this Amount seem off and pretty low to anyone else?


Yes.  Our DVC Gold APs were activated Dec 30 2019 (UT hoppers upgraded after Blackout) and we got 230.40$ per pass.  You should get that same amount.


----------



## MsVanderquack

I just received an email response that states a lot of the sameness info that has been shared here already but with a VERY IMPORTANT ADDITION:

“Please note that August 11, 2020, is the deadline for all Passholders to make a selection between these reopening pass management options.”

Sorry if someone has mentioned the deadline already and I just missed it, but wanted to share here for others who didn’t get the AP email that this response said I should have already ready received this email:

“Passholders should have recently received an e-mail with additional information to make these selections directly from your My Disney Experience Account.”

So make sure they know your preference by August 11th.


----------



## tbssenterprises

I'm confused on the whole cancellation thing.  Basically, I don't think I will (as I have a few trips planned in the future with park reservations....) but, maybe I will if someone can explain?

I have a Platinum AP (out of state). It was due to expire August 28, 2020.  It was then extended to around the end of December, and now, finally, the additional 30 days and it is January 23rd, 2021.

If I cancelled today, how much would I get back?  Would they refund me only from March 15 (was that the date?) till August 28, (my original expiration and it would be appx. 5 months and a week)  or January 23rd, 2021 (which would be 10 months worth?)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## yulilin3

tbssenterprises said:


> OK, so it looks like my AP got the "one" extra month extension (already got the four).  But I believe it should go through January 28th, not the 23rd.  I am on hold with AP Services right now.  I can't figure out where to find in MDE my "original" passholder dates, so I'm not sure if I have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Did they happen to anyone else?


Merged you to the existant thread


----------



## ChipNdale8887

nicko said:


> Are there still people out there with a "paid in full" AP who have not gotten an email?  I'm still waiting.
> 
> I cannot afford to be camped on the phone for an hour or more in the hope of being connected to a CM who will refund my AP. I'm also irritated that I won't be told my exact refund amount.  By my calculation, I'm owed well over $1k.  I shouldn't have to work this hard to get a refund that I'm rightfully owed.  This is a company with enormous resources.  They pulled in over 2 billion dollars on the last Marvel movie.  I think they can afford to hire the right staff to enable a more painless refund process.


I've never received anything. We bought 8 day tickets that we upgraded to annual passes at MK on 12/27 last year. So expiration date was 12/27 now is 1/26/2021. We'd like to cancel our Out of State Platinum passes. I feel like it's going to be a mess. Our passes have yet to have the 117 closure dates added. On top of that we paid with Gift Cards.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Has anyone seen disney accidently refund it to a Gift Card? Thats my biggest fear.


----------



## Pooh2

My extra 30 days showed up! 
Not sure why I am excited about that since we are not sure we will be able to use our pass but it was kind of exciting to have the option.


----------



## n2mm

A_Hal said:


> For those who have received the partial refund for the 117 closed park days: Have you found that the above formula was used for your refund? I just received our refund this morning and received significantly less than the OP. We paid about the same amount for our renewal passes as the OP.  I made a split payment with a gift card and the rest paid by credit card, but the majority of the payment was with CC. Is it possible, part of the refund went back to a gift card? Has anyone had a similar experience? I've been on hold with the VIPassholder line. Just curious if anyone else had this experiences. TIA.



my daughter got a refund for 3 out of 4 tickets.  The 3 were paid with 1 credit card.  #4 was part GC and cc.  Not seen a refund there.   For me all 3 were paid with a combo of 2 for each card  GC, or CC, or rewards card. I’ve not seen any refunds yet, but have called and made sure all were canceled.


----------



## teacher31

Just cancelled two out of state platinum passes. Original expiration was 9/17 and now it is 2/11. This hurt.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

pepperandchips said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> I hope it works for you! You might try logging into your MDE on your browser first before clicking the link.




Oh, thanks!  I didn't even realize there was a link in that post.  Cheers!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

I’m confused and I hope someone can help. I originally opted for partial refund back in June. I now recently Sent in for full cancellation of my AP (gold). We had activated them on 3/9/20 and used them until 3/13/20. MDE had shown that they were extended to 7/5/20. Today I received $229.74 x 2 for our passes. Does this mean a second refund will happen at the final cancellation or was that it?


----------



## MsVanderquack

Called the passholder line, they took my info and said someone would call me back in 15 minutes. That was an hour ago. 

Why didn't Disney set this up on the website or the app? I suppose since they couldn't even manage to send everyone the email informing them of options and giving them the link (yet I have received other emails from them)...  Are there a lot of people out there ok giving up without a refund, so Disney is just trying to take advantage of the passive cash like lost/unused gift cards?

Thanks to pepperandchips I was able to have access to that link and it says my preference has been recorded, but I still need to check with Disney to make sure. There should be some sort of status visible. Wouldn't it save them a ton on customer service support calls and emails?


----------



## pepperandchips

MsVanderquack said:


> Called the passholder line, they took my info and said someone would call me back in 15 minutes. That was an hour ago.
> 
> Why didn't Disney set this up on the website or the app? I suppose since they couldn't even manage to send everyone the email informing them of options and giving them the link (yet I have received other emails from them)...  Are there a lot of people out there ok giving up without a refund, so Disney is just trying to take advantage of the passive cash like lost/unused gift cards?
> 
> Thanks to pepperandchips I was able to have access to that link and it says my preference has been recorded, but I still need to check with Disney to make sure. There should be some sort of status visible. Wouldn't it save them a ton on customer service support calls and emails?


Did it give you options to choose from and then a confirmation screen, or did it go immediately to, "thank you, your preference has been recorded"?

I had the latter happen to me the first time and I freaked out, but then I tried it again and got the choices. I never got a confirmation email or anything but my pass got extended within about an hour of making the extension selection so I assume it worked.


----------



## kmorlock

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I’m confused and I hope someone can help. I originally opted for partial refund back in June. I now recently Sent in for full cancellation of my AP (gold). We had activated them on 3/9/20 and used them until 3/13/20. MDE had shown that they were extended to 7/5/20. Today I received $229.74 x 2 for our passes. Does this mean a second refund will happen at the final cancellation or was that it?


I just called in today about a similar situation.  The CM advised that if I requested the cancellation, there would be another refund amount processed in the “coming months”.


----------



## Eastern

SleeplessInTO said:


> It’s just bizarre that the Disney CM on the pass holder line doesn’t have any info at all re: what happens with APs bought through a third party. I’m okay with it if they tell me they can’t be cancelled. But I’m not the only one that has this situation. These forums are my only reliable source of information.


I don't see why they wouldn't be able to cancel them. They must know how much their third party partner is charging for them. The passes aren't able to be used in the way they said they would be so they should be able to figure out how to reimburse people.  I got mine from Sam's. The CM said 'you will get credited back to original payment or you will get a check'.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

kmorlock said:


> I just called in today about a similar situation.  The CM advised that if I requested the cancellation, there would be another refund amount processed in the “coming months”.


Thank you so much for clarifying this for me! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Troy Hammond

Hi, question.  My pass expiration date was extended for the closure by the 117 days to 4/24/21 however I noticed today that Disney now added another month to my expiration 5/24/21.  I thought that extra month would be processed by October only if I did NOT cancel my pass?  If I cancel, will my cancelation amount be based on 4/24/21 or 5/24/21?  Thanks everyone.


----------



## kmorlock

Troy Hammond said:


> Hi, question.  My pass expiration date was extended for the closure by the 117 days to 4/24/21 however I noticed today that Disney now added another month to my expiration 5/24/21.  I thought that extra month would be processed by October only if I did NOT cancel my pass?  If I cancel, will my cancelation amount be based on 4/24/21 or 5/24/21?  Thanks everyone.


We cancelled and still see the additional expiration was added too.


----------



## Madame

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I’m confused and I hope someone can help. I originally opted for partial refund back in June. I now recently Sent in for full cancellation of my AP (gold). We had activated them on 3/9/20 and used them until 3/13/20. MDE had shown that they were extended to 7/5/20. Today I received $229.74 x 2 for our passes. Does this mean a second refund will happen at the final cancellation or was that it?


Yes.  This is your refund for the 117 day closure.


----------



## Boardwalkin

Hi. I have a question about renewal certificates.  My annual passes expired 11/28/19 and I purchased renewal certificates in December.  I have not activated these yet and they show in MDE with an expiration date of 12/31/2030. I have seen a few other posts from passholders with a similar situation but no clear messaging from Disney on options.  Normally these renewals would be effective from the date my original pass expired, but I was wondering if I had other options.  I was thinking I could just buy new passes on my next trip and use the renewal certificate once the new pass expired.  Or will Disney keep me to the original calendar and add the extra days for the period of closure.  I called the passholder line today and did not get a straight answer which was disappointing, but expected. Just wondering if anyone else has the same situation and has more information.


----------



## Best Aunt

Troy Hammond said:


> Hi, question.  My pass expiration date was extended for the closure by the 117 days to 4/24/21 however I noticed today that Disney now added another month to my expiration 5/24/21.  I thought that extra month would be processed by October only if I did NOT cancel my pass?  If I cancel, will my cancelation amount be based on 4/24/21 or 5/24/21?  Thanks everyone.



I think they changed their mind about waiting until October to add the extra month.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Eastern said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't be able to cancel them. They must know how much their third party partner is charging for them. The passes aren't able to be used in the way they said they would be so they should be able to figure out how to reimburse people.  I got mine from Sam's. The CM said 'you will get credited back to original payment or you will get a check'.


The CM basically said she fills out a form on her end and has no idea what happens after that. The request goes through the system and we may or may not get a check.  I’m just so tired of it all at this point ...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

MsVanderquack said:


> I just received an email response that states a lot of the sameness info that has been shared here already but with a VERY IMPORTANT ADDITION:
> 
> “Please note that August 11, 2020, is the deadline for all Passholders to make a selection between these reopening pass management options.”
> 
> Sorry if someone has mentioned the deadline already and I just missed it, but wanted to share here for others who didn’t get the AP email that this response said I should have already ready received this email:
> 
> “Passholders should have recently received an e-mail with additional information to make these selections directly from your My Disney Experience Account.”
> 
> So make sure they know your preference by August 11th.


Thank you so much for posting this. Information like this makes this forum invaluable.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

We bought and activated Platinum APs in September 2019. They have been extended until 30 January 2021. Our July 2020 trip was cancelled and we have re booked for October 2020. We may not know whether the October flights will go ahead/ borders will be open by the11 August deadline. I have e mailed WDW and asked what our options would be if borders are still closed/flights from the U.K. don’t resume by then. No answer for 14 days. Which e mail address are you all using?


----------



## yulilin3

Welsh_Dragon said:


> We bought and activated Platinum APs in September 2019. They have been extended until 30 January 2021. Our July 2020 trip was cancelled and we have re booked for October 2020. We may not know whether the October flights will go ahead/ borders will be open by the11 August deadline. I have e mailed WDW and asked what our options would be if borders are still closed/flights from the U.K. don’t resume by then. No answer for 14 days. Which e mail address are you all using?


best one to use is
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
Make sure to write in the body of the message for them to call you and leave a phone number, if you want them to call you directly


----------



## Eastern

tbssenterprises said:


> I have a Platinum AP (out of state). It was due to expire August 28, 2020.  It was then extended to around the end of December, and now, finally, the additional 30 days and it is January 23rd, 2021.
> 
> If I cancelled today, how much would I get back?  Would they refund me only from March 15 (was that the date?) till August 28, (my original expiration and it would be appx. 5 months and a week)  or January 23rd, 2021 (which would be 10 months worth?)


You should get back 117 days (parks closed) plus 48 days (parks reopened July 11 then count the days until your original pass expires on August 28). So 165 days. Take the amount you paid for your pass (with tax) and divide by 365.  Then multiply that number by 165 to get your estimated refund. 

This is my calculation, not Disney's, and ymmv. The 30 days extra is for people who are keeping their pass, not cancelling. The date the parks closed was March 16.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

yulilin3 said:


> best one to use is
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> Make sure to write in the body of the message for them to call you and leave a phone number, if you want them to call you directly


Anyone that has emailed this email address how long have they taken to respond? I emailed them and left my phone number and explained my situation that we upgraded 8 day tickets to annual passes with gift cards and would like to cancel our annual passes and should get around 9/12 months of the cost back of our platinum passes. We have not received an email with the 2 choices, we haven't had our passes extended either the 117 days yet only the 30 days they seem to add to everyone's passes.


----------



## Drz113

I have an out of state Platinum AP (Activated Feb 2020). Sometime in the three month closure I called and requested the partial refund. I also recently got the e-mail where you could choose the ticket extension or the full partial refund and chose the refund. Then last week I received an e-mail telling me my refund request has been processed and it may take 7 to 10 business days to receive. Today I see the credit from Disney to my credit card that I used to purchase the AP, FOR $55.21!?!? I can't understand at all how they arrived at this dollar amount. I've been on hold with a CM this morning while they try to find someone to figure out details of the refund.


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

A_Hal said:


> For those who have received the partial refund for the 117 closed park days: Have you found that the above formula was used for your refund? I just received our refund this morning and received significantly less than the OP. We paid about the same amount for our renewal passes as the OP.  I made a split payment with a gift card and the rest paid by credit card, but the majority of the payment was with CC. Is it possible, part of the refund went back to a gift card? Has anyone had a similar experience? I've been on hold with the VIPassholder line. Just curious if anyone else had this experiences. TIA.



A refund just posted on my credit card today (back-dated to 7/16) for a smaller amount (*$102.01*) than I was expecting as well.

DVC Gold Pass for $649 (includes tax) activated 1/23/2020 (MDE shows expires 6/19/2021 so closure + 30 days).
649/365 = 1.778/day
1.778*117 days = *$208 refund expected *

Plus, it should be for 2 passes, so we're way off.

Guess it's time to call again....


----------



## kmorlock

Drz113 said:


> I have an out of state Platinum AP (Activated Feb 2020). Sometime in the three month closure I called and requested the partial refund. I also recently got the e-mail where you could choose the ticket extension or the full partial refund and chose the refund. Then last week I received an e-mail telling me my refund request has been processed and it may take 7 to 10 business days to receive. Today I see the credit from Disney to my credit card that I used to purchase the AP, FOR $55.21!?!? I can't understand at all how they arrived at this dollar amount. I've been on hold with a CM this morning while they try to find someone to figure out details of the refund.


We received a much smaller refund yesterday than expected with the full cancellation.  I called and was told that refund was just for the closure period.  There is supposedly a second refund coming if you chose complete cancellation with the latest email from last week.


----------



## Drz113

kmorlock said:


> We received a much smaller refund yesterday than expected with the full cancellation.  I called and was told that refund was just for the closure period.  There is supposedly a second refund coming if you chose complete cancellation with the latest email from last week.



I assumed it was going to be just for the closure period since I got an e-mail so soon after selecting the full refund. But I paid the full $1191.74 for the annual pass. How do you get $55 for three months of closure which by my math should be closer to $382.


----------



## kmorlock

Drz113 said:


> I assumed it was going to be just for the closure period since I got an e-mail so soon after selecting the full refund. But I paid the full $1191.74 for the annual pass. How do you get $55 for three months of closure which by my math should be closer to $382.


$55 is definitely off.  We received $119 each pass.  Their handling of this Has been one debacle after another.


----------



## PrincessV

Somewhere in another thread it was mentioned that someone clicked through the email to request cancellation, expecting a refund. The AP department called this person and told them they will not get any money back because they had already used their AP for entry 17 times. It appears that Disney's refund calculation takes into consideration how many times you already used your AP (???)

If that is the case, it was mentioned NOWHERE by Disney and is shady as all get-out, IMO.


----------



## KayKayJS

So just want to ask the experts.

We have two paid in full plantinum passes expring this August. They do not have our payment info so it will have to come back to us in form of a gift card.

Back in the spring I requested a refund for the closure period and was told I'd get a call back and never did. My passes never extended. Now I have the email to cancel my passes but my new expiration date is Sept (from the 1 month extension). I was told that if I cancelled now I'd get a refund for the one month (July-Aug) but that the closure period would be a separate refund... 

It seems they have no way to tell me when this is coming. Should I keep calling? I'm not sure what to do. It's quite a bit of money for two platinum passes.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Thank you @yulilin3


----------



## tbssenterprises

Eastern said:


> You should get back 117 days (parks closed) plus 48 days (parks reopened July 11 then count the days until your original pass expires on August 28). So 165 days. Take the amount you paid for your pass (with tax) and divide by 365.  Then multiply that number by 165 to get your estimated refund.
> 
> This is my calculation, not Disney's, and ymmv. The 30 days extra is for people who are keeping their pass, not cancelling. The date the parks closed was March 16.


Thank you!  It might be worth a phone call to them!


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

PrincessV said:


> Still no 30-day extra extension on my FL Gold AP, only the 117 days I got previously. Anyone else? I wonder if I'll need to click the email link to say I want the extra month...



I cancelled my family's passes. Then a few days later, they still gave us a one month extension. I think the systems are all messed up.


----------



## nicko

These anecdotal reports are quite disturbing.  Some people (like me), haven't gotten any email at all yet. Other people are getting very low refund amounts (when considering that the parks were closed 117/365).  Most importantly, nobody is told how much of a refund they are going to get when executing a refund request (whether it's via the email link or if they call in).  Is anyone OK with that? These are large sums of money.  We are not arguing over $10 or $20.


----------



## GDUL

My wife and I had paid in full Gold passes which started on Oct 16, 2019.  I had called the AP line the first week of June requesting the partial refund.  I've checked our credit card periodically but no refund as of yesterday morning.

I went on line and saw that our APs were extended the extra month.  I was concerned that my original partial refund request hadn't been logged so I called right when the AP office opened and it was picked up immediately (no wait at all!).  I talked to a very helpful CM.  I told her that we had requested a partial refund but now we wanted to cancel our APs.  She asked for my AP number and then read the options available, and asked if I wanted to cancel saying that once a choice was made it couldn't be changed.  She then asked for my wife's AP number and once given asked to speak to her.  She asked her the same questions to cancel the AP.

I asked her how the refunds would work since I had originally asked for a partial refund.  She stated that "it depended on who worked on our refund" so take this with a grain (pound?) of salt.  She said that I might still get the partial refund less any lock out dates and then a second refund from July 11 to my original AP end date in October 2020 less any lock out dates.  OR, I could get one refund that would cover July 11 to my AP end date plus the 117 days less any lock out dates.  She also said that refunds would be sent out mid to late September.

I also told her that we had not received the email that was supposed to be sent out.  She said that when (if?) we receive the email to ignore it as she had already canceled our APs.

She sent a email to both my wife and I stating that our APs were canceled.


----------



## JoJoGirl

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere in another thread it was mentioned that someone clicked through the email to request cancellation, expecting a refund. The AP department called this person and told them they will not get any money back because they had already used their AP for entry 17 times. It appears that Disney's refund calculation takes into consideration how many times you already used your AP (???)
> 
> If that is the case, it was mentioned NOWHERE by Disney and is shady as all get-out, IMO.



If that is what they are doing, they need to get the formula out there ASAP.   It might actually SAVE them money.  Smaller refunds means fewer people canceling their passes.

My AP was activated December 12 and the parks closed in mid-March.  Using a straight per diem calculation, I should get almost 9 month’s value back, or about 3/4 of the purchase price.  

However, If they calculate by usage, how many days are they using to satisfy full value?  I used the pass nine times over two short trips - four and five days each.  If they are comparing the price of hopper passes for my trips, then my value is already gone because one five-day hopper plus one four-day hopper equals more than what I paid for my AP.  I know this because I still have the receipts for my travel companions’ passes.  

Even if they are using an arbitrary number of days, say 12, I would only get about 1/4 of the purchase price back.  For that amount, the better decision would be to gamble and keep the pass - hoping to get one more trip out of it before its extended expiration on May 8.

I sure hope Disney gets this information out there before August 11.  Many passholders are probably in the same boat.


----------



## kelpricer

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere in another thread it was mentioned that someone clicked through the email to request cancellation, expecting a refund. The AP department called this person and told them they will not get any money back because they had already used their AP for entry 17 times. It appears that Disney's refund calculation takes into consideration how many times you already used your AP (???)
> 
> If that is the case, it was mentioned NOWHERE by Disney and is shady as all get-out, IMO.


I see so many people reporting this in Facebook, it just doesn’t make sense to me to give people an extension, if they opt for it. Give people a refund for time closed, if they opt for it. But “gotcha” to a lot the people that cancel, which was an option Disney gave also. How would they even calculate days used? A 6 day ticket costs less per day than a one day ticket/or so many other options.  This is all so frustrating


----------



## disneypharm

Drz113 said:


> I assumed it was going to be just for the closure period since I got an e-mail so soon after selecting the full refund. But I paid the full $1191.74 for the annual pass. How do you get $55 for three months of closure which by my math should be closer to $382.


It looks like they made a mistake since you activated your pass in Feb 2020, so you should get most of your money back.  DH and I also paid about $1190 for each Platinum AP (activated in Nov 2019) received about $383 each ($3.26 per day for 117 days) last week for the closure period.  We should be getting about $404 each for full cancellation (that is $3.26 per day for 124 days July 11 until Nov 2020 our expiration date).  Hope they figure out what happened soon.


----------



## MeridaAnn

JoJoGirl said:


> If that is what they are doing, they need to get the formula out there ASAP.   It might actually SAVE them money.  Smaller refunds means fewer people canceling their passes.
> 
> My AP was activated December 12 and the parks closed in mid-March.  Using a straight per diem calculation, I should get almost 9 month’s value back, or about 3/4 of the purchase price.
> 
> However, If they calculate by usage, how many days are they using to satisfy full value?  I used the pass nine times over two short trips - four and five days each.  If they are comparing the price of hopper passes for my trips, then my value is already gone because one five-day hopper plus one four-day hopper equals more than what I paid for my AP.  I know this because I still have the receipts for my travel companions’ passes.
> 
> Even if they are using an arbitrary number of days, say 12, I would only get about 1/4 of the purchase price back.  For that amount, the better decision would be to gamble and keep the pass - hoping to get one more trip out of it before its extended expiration on May 8.
> 
> I sure hope Disney gets this information out there before August 11.  Many passholders are probably in the same boat.



It would be utterly unreasonable to consider AP access days in any way comparable to regular entry tickets unless their conversion rate is something like a minimum 7 AP days = 1 regular ticket day. It's not a huge difference for out-of-state folks who stay in a hotel and spend the whole day at the parks, but for those of us who are local, there's just no comparison because we don't necessarily use the pass the same way. I rarely go on more than 3-4 rides on a given day when I visit. I've had days where I just stopped by MK just to watch the parade. I've gone to Hollywood Studios just to ride RotR or AK to rope drop FoP and then headed to Universal Studios for the rest of the day after just that one ride. Those single visits are not in any way equal to the experience that someone is buying with a regular single-day ticket. Part of what we're paying for with the AP is the convenience of visiting at our leisure and not feeling the need to cram everything in at once because we can come back whenever we want.

Of course, "reasonable" has not exactly been Disney's MO through all of this, so it's certainly not impossible that they're doing that, but if they are, it's absolutely a betrayal of what the AP is supposed to be as far as I'm concerned. Uuuugh, why the heck won't they just COMMUNICATE?! Tell us what counts, what doesn't, what the refund amounts will be! I'm just baffled at how they're managing to make things *worse* with every step they take rather than better.


----------



## Troy Hammond

MeridaAnn said:


> It would be utterly unreasonable to consider AP access days in any way comparable to regular entry tickets unless their conversion rate is something like a minimum 7 AP days = 1 regular ticket day. It's not a huge difference for out-of-state folks who stay in a hotel and spend the whole day at the parks, but for those of us who are local, there's just no comparison because we don't necessarily use the pass the same way. I rarely go on more than 3-4 rides on a given day when I visit. I've had days where I just stopped by MK just to watch the parade. I've gone to Hollywood Studios just to ride RotR or AK to rope drop FoP and then headed to Universal Studios for the rest of the day after just that one ride. Those single visits are not in any way equal to the experience that someone is buying with a regular single-day ticket. Part of what we're paying for with the AP is the convenience of visiting at our leisure and not feeling the need to cram everything in at once because we can come back whenever we want.
> 
> Of course, "reasonable" has not exactly been Disney's MO through all of this, so it's certainly not impossible that they're doing that, but if they are, it's absolutely a betrayal of what the AP is supposed to be as far as I'm concerned. Uuuugh, why the heck won't they just COMMUNICATE?! Tell us what counts, what doesn't, what the refund amounts will be! I'm just baffled at how they're managing to make things *worse* with every step they take rather than better.





MeridaAnn said:


> It would be utterly unreasonable to consider AP access days in any way comparable to regular entry tickets unless their conversion rate is something like a minimum 7 AP days = 1 regular ticket day. It's not a huge difference for out-of-state folks who stay in a hotel and spend the whole day at the parks, but for those of us who are local, there's just no comparison because we don't necessarily use the pass the same way. I rarely go on more than 3-4 rides on a given day when I visit. I've had days where I just stopped by MK just to watch the parade. I've gone to Hollywood Studios just to ride RotR or AK to rope drop FoP and then headed to Universal Studios for the rest of the day after just that one ride. Those single visits are not in any way equal to the experience that someone is buying with a regular single-day ticket. Part of what we're paying for with the AP is the convenience of visiting at our leisure and not feeling the need to cram everything in at once because we can come back whenever we want.
> 
> Of course, "reasonable" has not exactly been Disney's MO through all of this, so it's certainly not impossible that they're doing that, but if they are, it's absolutely a betrayal of what the AP is supposed to be as far as I'm concerned. Uuuugh, why the heck won't they just COMMUNICATE?! Tell us what counts, what doesn't, what the refund amounts will be! I'm just baffled at how they're managing to make things *worse* with every step they take rather than better.


Not providing the cancelation refund formula is just horrible of Disney!  That’s like buying something and not knowing how much it will cost until you receive the bill two months later…oh and by the way you can’t change your mind!!  Disney seems dead set on not releasing a cancellation refund calculation which scares me they are hiding something.  I’ve emailed and chatted a couple times with no success.  I do think it would help for as many of us as possible to reach out demanding the cancelation refund calculation...maybe if enough of us voice concern they will release that info.?  Asking us to make a nonreversible decision about cancellation without providing the cancellation refund calculation is so wrong.  If the calculation is anything other than dividing the cost of your pass by 365 multiplied by your remaining access days I’m certain there will be a class action.


----------



## ljcrochet

I'm shocked at how bad Disney handled the APs.  I never got a confirmation after I spoke to Disney cancelling our passes which are still showing in MDE with an added month. Since we are Florida residents on the monthly payment plan, we don't get a refund or maybe we do for the part of March.


----------



## dlavender

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere in another thread it was mentioned that someone clicked through the email to request cancellation, expecting a refund. The AP department called this person and told them they will not get any money back because they had already used their AP for entry 17 times. It appears that Disney's refund calculation takes into consideration how many times you already used your AP (???)
> 
> If that is the case, it was mentioned NOWHERE by Disney and is shady as all get-out, IMO.



I would assume it was just another case of a misinformed CM.

They always seemed surprised when emails are sent out and to what they say.

Disney somehow cannot seem to come up with a coordinated strategy to handle anything.


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> I would assume it was just another case of a misinformed CM.
> 
> They always seemed surprised when emails are sent out and to what they say.
> 
> Disney somehow cannot seem to come up with a coordinated strategy to handle anything.



I disagree.  They can easily implement and execute a protocol.  It points to me as a by design strategy.


----------



## dlavender

hertamaniac said:


> I disagree.  They can easily implement and execute a protocol.  It points to me as a by design strategy.



It is pretty clear that AP's were pretty low on the priority list...


----------



## PrincessV

dlavender said:


> I would assume it was just another case of a misinformed CM.


That would make sense if the APholder had called Disney, but this was a case of Disney calling _her_.


----------



## DisneyHomework

PrincessV said:


> Somewhere in another thread it was mentioned that someone clicked through the email to request cancellation, expecting a refund. The AP department called this person and told them they will not get any money back because they had already used their AP for entry 17 times. It appears that Disney's refund calculation takes into consideration how many times you already used your AP (???)
> 
> If that is the case, it was mentioned NOWHERE by Disney and is shady as all get-out, IMO.


This is exactly why I haven’t jumped at the refund. It says no where that the denominator is 365.  It could be, ok you used it 9 days that would have run you $900 over two visits, so we owe you $100.  Or whatever.  I’m not suggesting that’s appropriate, but would not be surprised at this point.


----------



## ipianomantanner

DisneyHomework said:


> This is exactly why I haven’t jumped at the refund. It says no where that the denominator is 365.  It could be, ok you used it 9 days that would have run you $900 over two visits, so we owe you $100.  Or whatever.  I’m not suggesting that’s appropriate, but would not be surprised at this point.



You should be surprised if that were to happen.  That's an absolute lawsuit nightmare waiting to happen for them.


----------



## Runnsally

DisneyHomework said:


> This is exactly why I haven’t jumped at the refund. It says no where that the denominator is 365.  It could be, ok you used it 9 days that would have run you $900 over two visits, so we owe you $100.  Or whatever.  I’m not suggesting that’s appropriate, but would not be surprised at this point.


Zero chance that happens.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Runnsally said:


> Zero chance that happens.


Definitely hope you’re right!


----------



## DisneyHomework

JoJoGirl said:


> If that is what they are doing, they need to get the formula out there ASAP.   It might actually SAVE them money.  Smaller refunds means fewer people canceling their passes.
> 
> My AP was activated December 12 and the parks closed in mid-March.  Using a straight per diem calculation, I should get almost 9 month’s value back, or about 3/4 of the purchase price.
> 
> However, If they calculate by usage, how many days are they using to satisfy full value?  I used the pass nine times over two short trips - four and five days each.  If they are comparing the price of hopper passes for my trips, then my value is already gone because one five-day hopper plus one four-day hopper equals more than what I paid for my AP.  I know this because I still have the receipts for my travel companions’ passes.
> 
> Even if they are using an arbitrary number of days, say 12, I would only get about 1/4 of the purchase price back.  For that amount, the better decision would be to gamble and keep the pass - hoping to get one more trip out of it before its extended expiration on May 8.
> 
> I sure hope Disney gets this information out there before August 11.  Many passholders are probably in the same boat.


Completely same boat and agree this is a major risk- well stated and explained.


----------



## EpcotNerd

I have a reservation at Boardwalk in January (DVC rental).  I made all of my park reservations because I had an AP and a resort reservation.  If I cancel my AP will I lose those park reservations?


----------



## disneygrandma

If you don't want the refund or the current extension, but what you do want is to be able to use your current AP for a trip next year, then please email Disney and tell them that.  That 's what I did and they responded.  Someone from Disney called me back and agreed to our AP's being extended for use from June 2021 thru Dec 2021.  We have 2 trips planned during that time frame.  I explained that I didn't know how much they would be refunding us, but I was sure that it wouldn't be enough to buy comparable tickets.  (We had activated them in Dec 2019.)

After our phone conversation, I promptly received an email outlining everything we had talked about, and contact information if I needed further assistance.  I had explained to the CM on the phone that there were so many other AP holders that were also unhappy about what was happening.  She told me that they should email Disney and each person would be handled on a case by case basis.  Please do so.  The email address is:
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## EpcotNerd

GatorbaitTX said:


> That's what I'm hoping happened to our passes.  We called initially in May to select the refund option.  We purchased the passes via Sams.  Haven't heard back regarding getting that refund, however on our MDE, our passes were extended only 30 days.  The 117 days that the park was closed does not show anywhere.  I'm assuming they are still processing my check and mailing to my address, but damn if I'm anxious if they are getting it right or not.  I got the email and selected refund for the rest of the pass.



So they're cutting you a check because you purchased at Sam's?  I was wondering how they were doing refunds for people that purchased through a 3rd party.


----------



## KristinU

45 minute wait, but got through to someone who was able to look up my DS's status as well as confirm my cancellation selection and my DH's cancellation selection.  SO....as I suspected, my 16 year old DS's AP had not been cancelled when I made my selection from my email, even though my account controls his pass.  The CM I talked to said that this is an issue for PIF passholders - some people have received emails for all of the passes under their control and some have not.  So I'm glad I called.

She wasn't able to tell me the per day calculation for refunds, but she assured me that my refund would be July 11th to the updated expiration day (minus blockout days if we didn't have platinum passes, and minus the shutdown refund if we had already requested that).  She was in the Internet Helpdesk area and seemed knowledgable.  Refunds to be processed mid-September, as we've already been told.


----------



## KristinU

EpcotNerd said:


> I have a reservation at Boardwalk in January (DVC rental).  I made all of my park reservations because I had an AP and a resort reservation.  If I cancel my AP will I lose those park reservations?


From what I was told last week (so take this with a grain of salt) is that each night the system reconciles park reservations with passes linked in MDE.  So I would think that as long as you have new passes linked by the time the cancellation goes through, that your park passes will stay intact.

We made our park passes initially with our APs, but then decided to add passes to our room-only reservation for December and take the AP cancellation refund.  So we're in a similar boat.


----------



## pepperandchips

KristinU said:


> From what I was told last week (so take this with a grain of salt) is that each night the system reconciles park reservations with passes linked in MDE.  So I would think that as long as you have new passes linked by the time the cancellation goes through, that your park passes will stay intact.
> 
> We made our park passes initially with our APs, but then decided to add passes to our room-only reservation for December and take the AP cancellation refund.  So we're in a similar boat.


I have a profile I control who currently has a park pass reservation but I moved the ticket off of her profile the day I made the park pass and the park pass is still there. This was all done 6 days ago so I don't think it's an overnight sweep. (This is obviously not an AP reservation and I will cancel it as the date comes closer if Disney doesn't cancel it first, I don't want to deprive anyone of a reservation that I accidentally booked on a profile I don't use).


----------



## MarBee

I have two friends who each received their refunds.  One was an out of state paid in full Platinum Pass that cost $951.  It was supposed to expire in Mid-August.  She received $450 back.  The 
friend had a DVC paid in full pass that cost $594 to renew and was supposed to expire in November.  She received back $90.

I called before both of them to get refunded.  I have an out of state paid in full Platinum Plus Pass that cost $994 that was going to expire June 27.  I called today and was told that they’re still processing mine and couldn’t give an approximate date or an approximate amount.

Based off of my friends’ experiences I have no idea what to expect here.  And I didn’t have it in me to wait on hold another 50 minutes to find someone possibly more knowledgeable.


----------



## married2mm

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> So if original form of payment is not available, where is Disney sending the money?
> 
> I paid with a gift card that I threw out after APs was activated. Never did I think that we would be in this situation where Disney is giving out refunds. My previous understanding was that Disney will send me another gift card...but this is difficult to tell from email. I don't want Disney refilling a gift card in a landfill somewhere in FL.



We paid with cash.
Do you remember that paper stuff?
It’s not really an acceptable form of payment anymore in the uk

In the very first email we sent; requested a gift card or electronic gift card.
Was informed a cheque (check) would be posted.
I stated this was no good as our bank would not accept a cheque in dollars-we had an issue previously and guest services posted us a gift card. 

Many emails later (some responded to-others not) informed yesterday the refund process is only made via original method of payment. 

I sent a very snarky reply stating we look forward to a wad of cash in the mail.


----------



## married2mm

Eastern said:


> I got one AP refunded (expired May 24) and it was the correct amount. I think the issues are 1-What options to give  people who expire after the closure and 2-they probably didn't expect so many refund requests. So they are still figuring out what to do. I'm sure they want to give out the least money possible in refunds.



What is the ‘correct amount’ for an expired in May AP?
That’s when dh AP expired also.


----------



## Judique

KayKayJS said:


> So just want to ask the experts.
> 
> We have two paid in full plantinum passes expring this August. They do not have our payment info so it will have to come back to us in form of a gift card.
> 
> Back in the spring I requested a refund for the closure period and was told I'd get a call back and never did. My passes never extended. Now I have the email to cancel my passes but my new expiration date is Sept (from the 1 month extension). I was told that if I cancelled now I'd get a refund for the one month (July-Aug) but that the closure period would be a separate refund...
> 
> It seems they have no way to tell me when this is coming. Should I keep calling? I'm not sure what to do. It's quite a bit of money for two platinum passes.



I requested refund for the closure period on May 26. I got my extra 30 days plus the email last week. I got my refund today. My pass is gold DVC. I was also told I'd get a call back and never did. I checked my phone to figure out what day I called, so I know that date is correct. My pass was bought using an Undercover tourist old hopper from before they started the date system and a gift card, so they mailed me a check. My refund was $229.06. My expiry is now Dec (30 extra days) and I've already gotten 3 trips and have another booked in November.
Your refund is probably on the way also if you called around May 26 which was when they first posted the passholder line number to call for refunds.


----------



## Eastern

married2mm said:


> What is the ‘correct amount’ for an expired in May AP?
> That’s when dh AP expired also.


The correct amount would be the amount you paid, with tax, divided by 365, times the number of days you lost from the closure.  (March 16 to May X.)


----------



## Runnsally

Eastern said:


> The correct amount would be the amount you paid, with tax, divided by 365, times the number of days you lost from the closure.  (March 16 to May X.)


Not sure that math works if your pass has blackout dates.  Dividing by 365 assumes all days have equal value.  However multiplying by the number of days your type of pass lost doesn’t maintain that assumption.


----------



## maccagerl

Reading through this thread I have a vision of the folks at Disney sitting around a big table, taking turns reading these posts out loud, and laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## EpcotNerd

pepperandchips said:


> I have a profile I control who currently has a park pass reservation but I moved the ticket off of her profile the day I made the park pass and the park pass is still there. This was all done 6 days ago so I don't think it's an overnight sweep. (This is obviously not an AP reservation and I will cancel it as the date comes closer if Disney doesn't cancel it first, I don't want to deprive anyone of a reservation that I accidentally booked on a profile I don't use).


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Gehrig1B

I'm guessing this has been broached already but can't find so here goes...

If I plan to visit in September  (taking advantage of the AP discounts) with a friend (without an AP), how should I approach securing a room and park reservations if the friend wishes to become an AP as they are not being sold currently?  Should I just get a room-only reservation, tickets for him, then hope to exchange when there if APs are available? Any better option? Thanks in advance...


----------



## pepperandchips

Gehrig1B said:


> Should I just get a room-only reservation, tickets for him, then hope to exchange when there if APs are available? Any better option? Thanks in advance...


I think this is your only option at the moment. When you go to make park pass reservations you may need to make them for each of you separately as the system doesn’t like mixed type of admission media (AP/ticket holders) - I’m not sure if it will give you an error since you’d both be resort guests, but if it does, don’t panic. Just make one then the other.


----------



## Eastern

Runnsally said:


> Not sure that math works if your pass has blackout dates.  Dividing by 365 assumes all days have equal value.  However multiplying by the number of days your type of pass lost doesn’t maintain that assumption.


I was responding to a poster who asked me:

What is the ‘correct amount’ for an expired in May AP?
That’s when dh AP expired also.

She was responding to me because I posted about getting a refund for a pass that expired in May.

I never said this applied to all passes, as a matter of fact, I have been very careful about posting that CMs probably cannot give answers to everyone because of the variety of passes available and the differing amounts paid. Where did I say this applies to all passes?


----------



## Runnsally

Eastern said:


> I was responding to a poster who asked me:
> 
> What is the ‘correct amount’ for an expired in May AP?
> That’s when dh AP expired also.
> 
> She was responding to me because I posted about getting a refund for a pass that expired in May.
> 
> I never said this applied to all passes, as a matter of fact, I have been very careful about posting that CMs probably cannot give answers to everyone because of the variety of passes available and the differing amounts paid. Where did I say this applies to all passes?


Just a general rumination - nothing directed at you specifically.  Funny how something as simple as a refund can be made so complex.


----------



## kbelle8995

They finally expanded my expiration date.


----------



## MarBee

Just double checking: there is no known formula that Disney is using to calculate refunds, correct?  It’s varying person to person- sometimes in your economic favor and sometimes not.  Right?


----------



## DisneyHomework

MarBee said:


> Just double checking: there is no known formula that Disney is using to calculate refunds, correct?  It’s varying person to person- sometimes in your economic favor and sometimes not.  Right?


Exactly.  Many assumptions but no full cancellation refunds to be posted until after the deadline to decide, and those with partial refunds having variable experiences.


----------



## peabody58

*FYI:*  The AP 'One Extra Month' pixie dust extension that was to occur in Oct has started to show up on your AP's.  Both of our AP's are now extended out an extra month in addition to the Park shutdown 117 day extension.  I was able to book our extra Park Reservations within the new extension period.  Wow - Disney IT actually ahead of time and it worked!  AP Year:  10/13/2019 - 03/09/2021.  33 Park days at $13.53 per person/per park day.  Awesome.


----------



## mfortis

Does anyone know when AP will go back on sale?
I have a August trip and currently have base tickets I want to upgrade.


----------



## tarak

Well, I believe I received a refund for my daughter's AP, which expired on June 11.  The credit on my CC statement is from Epcot Guest Relations, and I can't imagine what else it would be.  I called to ask for a refund back in June before the AP expired.  The expiration date was extended to October 5 at some point in late June.  I figured I'd call at some point to get it straightened out but noticed the credit this morning.  For the record, the credit amount was $228 and change.  I bought the AP right before the huge price hike in June 2019, so I paid around $900 for it.  We live in PA, so it's not as if we have the opportunity to go on a whim.  We got 14 days out of the AP for less than $700, so that's fair to me.  Weirdly, I noticed my daughter also got the extra one-month extension, so her AP now expires November 5.  We have a trip tentatively planned for late November, so it doesn't help us, unfortunately.  If I think we can get two trips out of it, I'll renew the AP, but it really depends on whether park hopping is available.   

To sum - AP expired on June 11, 2020 but extended to October 5, 2020.  Refund for $228 received July 16, 2020.  AP extended an additional month to November 5, 2020.


----------



## randumb0

So much for trying to send an email:

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World_®_ Resort!

We regret we were unable to respond to your inquiry with the expediency required.

A Cast Member will need to review your account. Please call us with your annual pass cards in hand. 

Thank you for being part of our Annual Passholder family! For assistance with your Annual Pass, please call our Passholder Help Desk at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277). Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week.


----------



## 1lilspark

Is it bad that I’m beginning to ponder that if between now/aug 11th it gets announced that RunDisney is taking a break if it would be worth it to just cancel my AP?

PIF FL resident gold ... used it 4 times pre closure....expires (with the 117+30 added) mid April

I had 7 days of park passes booked between our two pop stays but if there are no races???


----------



## maccagerl

I emailed WDW over a week ago with questions regarding cancelling my and my daughter’s AP.

Today I received a reply , or should I say a non-reply, basically telling me to call.

I had hoped to make it easier by emailing instead of calling, so they could perhaps forward my email to the appropriate persons.

Nope! Not gonna happen .


----------



## Judique

MarBee said:


> Just double checking: there is no known formula that Disney is using to calculate refunds, correct?  It’s varying person to person- sometimes in your economic favor and sometimes not.  Right?



Right. I really tried to get the math on this.

Upgraded an UT parkhopper in November and paid the difference with a Disney gift card.
Gold DVC annual pass Nov 2019 was $699. plus tax = $744.43.

Divided $744.43 by 365 = $2.0395 per day
Used my pass 15 days (park entries) over 3 trips $2.0395 x 15  =  $30.59
(remembering the rumor that park entries affected remaining value)
$744.43 - $30.59 =  $713.83 = remainder of pass $ value

$713.83 divided by 365 = 1.96/day
Refund = $229.06 divided by 117 days = $1.96/day


Received a check for $229.06 7/21/2020 plus DVC Gold AP was extended 30 days to Dec 6, 2020.

Have a Nov 2020 trip booked plus park reservations. Trying to decide if I will cancel the trip and the remainder of the AP.

The above math is just an *attempt* to reconcile and find the formula used to determine refunds on my part.

*Edit - refund was requested for closure period on May 26.


----------



## shoreward

tarak said:


> Well, I believe I received a refund for my daughter's AP, which expired on June 11.  The credit on my CC statement is from Epcot Guest Relations, and I can't imagine what else it would be.  I called to ask for a refund back in June before the AP expired.  The expiration date was extended to October 5 at some point in late June.  I figured I'd call at some point to get it straightened out but noticed the credit this morning.  For the record, the credit amount was $228 and change.  I bought the AP right before the huge price hike in June 2019, so I paid around $900 for it.  We live in PA, so it's not as if we have the opportunity to go on a whim.  We got 14 days out of the AP for less than $700, so that's fair to me.  Weirdly, I noticed my daughter also got the extra one-month extension, so her AP now expires November 5.  We have a trip tentatively planned for late November, so it doesn't help us, unfortunately.  If I think we can get two trips out of it, I'll renew the AP, but it really depends on whether park hopping is available.
> 
> To sum - AP expired on June 11, 2020 but extended to October 5, 2020.  Refund for $228 received July 16, 2020.  AP extended an additional month to November 5, 2020.


Are you saying that your daughter received both the refund for the closure + the extension of several months?  Do you think that's a mistake or because you requested the refund back in June?  I thought that the several months extension was in lieu of the closure refund.


----------



## OffToDWD

maccagerl said:


> I emailed WDW over a week ago with questions regarding cancelling my and my daughter’s AP.
> 
> Today I received a reply , or should I say a non-reply, basically telling me to call.
> 
> I had hoped to make it easier by emailing instead of calling, so they could perhaps forward my email to the appropriate persons.
> 
> Nope! Not gonna happen .



Same here.  I was also told just to call.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Anyone else ask for a Call Back and get a call back 3 hours later to only have them make you sit on hold? lol I don't think thats how this works.


----------



## OffToDWD

I had called to cancel our annual passes last month (mid June) and got the email with the link to cancel a couple days ago.  I called  yesterday to follow up on my request from last month since I didn't want to use the email link and restart my place in the refund queue.  I was told that when we called before (prior to the "official" notification and email link), it's just a request to cancel.  It's not official.  It's not guaranteed.  They can see my "request" from last month but it's just sitting there.  In order to make it official, you'll need to either call in again or use the email link.


----------



## tarak

shoreward said:


> Are you saying that your daughter received both the refund for the closure + the extension of several months?  Do you think that's a mistake or because you requested the refund back in June?  I thought that the several months extension was in lieu of the closure refund.


Yes - I can't think of anything else the credit from Epcot Guest Relations would be.  So we got the refund and the extension from June 11, 2020 through November 5, 2020.


----------



## MsVanderquack

Waiting on hold right now (estimated time was over an hour). They called me back the other day 2 hours later than estimated and I was on a Zoom, so here we go again    I don't understand why they can't just send me the email they were supposed to send.

They're playing these park ride songs (terrible sound quality) that I'm guessing is meant to bring on nostalgia but the jokes on them: it's making me never want to hear these songs again


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Has anyone called this number 888-701-4100 then press #3 then #1? The CM told me they handle billing and the refunds. Sounds like its the same number for AP contracts but CM said even though I paid in full they handle all refunds.  Hold is like 400 minutes...? How is this acceptable?


----------



## e_yerger

OffToDWD said:


> I had called to cancel our annual passes last month (mid June) and got the email with the link to cancel a couple days ago.  I called  yesterday to follow up on my request from last month since I didn't want to use the email link and restart my place in the refund queue.  I was told that when we called before (prior to the "official" notification and email link), it's just a request to cancel.  It's not official.  It's not guaranteed.  They can see my "request" from last month but it's just sitting there.  In order to make it official, you'll need to either call in again or use the email link.


I feel like this is just not true, as I also requested a refund in Mid June, never got the email (so couldn't make a decision that way), and I saw my refund come through on July 16th. 

This mis-information between CMs is disturbing.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

e_yerger said:


> I feel like this is just not true, as I also requested a refund in Mid June, never got the email (so couldn't make a decision that way), and I saw my refund come through on July 16th.
> 
> This mis-information between CMs is disturbing.


Tell me about it. They Told me I requested a refund in May for the closure period which is not true. I asked for more information on a closure period refund since I was worried since we paid with Gift Cards and was told I'd receive a call back. Never did. Then 2 weeks ago I called and asked for a Cancel and Refund. The 117 days were never added. They did add the 30 days. On top of that I never received a email on my 2 options at all.


----------



## MsVanderquack

Yo ho yo ho, a pirate's life for me
Anyone else feel like this hold music is Disney's attempt at virtual waterboarding?


----------



## ChipNdale8887

MsVanderquack said:


> Yo ho yo ho, a pirate's life for me
> Anyone else feel like this hold music is Disney's attempt at virtual waterboarding?


Very lol. I hate when it gets quite and you think Someone's coming on then you year a beep or something and it starts all over lol.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Does anyone know the current status on if and when we can buy annual passes?

I have multiple Disney trips coming up in 2021 that I'm getting ready to book and want to use an annual pass. Last time I checked it appeared that they had suspended the sales of them.


----------



## MsVanderquack

I got through right after my last post and the call only took a couple of minutes. I was able to cancel my pass and DH's pass (both Platinum). They had been activated at the end of January. The refunds won't be processed until "mid to late September". The passes are valid through the August 11th decision deadline, and the refund will be from July 11th through the end of the expiration date (the pushed out date that covers the closure, but not with the extra month).

The CM didn't know how much the refund would be. She said she believed the formula would take into account "how many access days are left." There are no changes possible on the decision once it's officially recorded. She said I will get an email confirmation within 48 hours.

*The one piece of interesting information was that the cancelled passes are still usable until Aug. 11th, yet the refund will cover from July 11th onward. *I'm not going during that time, but it seems so random. I guess it's because they are having issues with their cancellation and refund process.


----------



## elgerber

MsVanderquack said:


> *The one piece of interesting information was that the cancelled passes are still usable until Aug. 11th, yet the refund will cover from July 11th onward. *I'm not going during that time, but it seems so random. I guess it's because they are having issues with their cancellation and refund process.


Yes this is the information in the email and on the website. They are refunding from opening date. The August 11th date is the 30 day extension they are giving everyone regardless of their choice.


----------



## Khobbs18

Does anybody know if we can get refunds for AP vouchers that aren't activated?


----------



## Madame

randumb0 said:


> So much for trying to send an email:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World_®_ Resort!
> 
> We regret we were unable to respond to your inquiry with the expediency required.
> 
> A Cast Member will need to review your account. Please call us with your annual pass cards in hand.
> 
> Thank you for being part of our Annual Passholder family! For assistance with your Annual Pass, please call our Passholder Help Desk at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277). Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week.


Yup.  Just got that too and all I asked was that they send the email with the personalized link.  Nope.  Sorry, but for a company of its size, this is unacceptable, especially since they have no 800#


----------



## DGsAtBLT

disneygrandma said:


> If you don't want the refund or the current extension, but what you do want is to be able to use your current AP for a trip next year, then please email Disney and tell them that.  That 's what I did and they responded.  Someone from Disney called me back and agreed to our AP's being extended for use from June 2021 thru Dec 2021.  We have 2 trips planned during that time frame.  I explained that I didn't know how much they would be refunding us, but I was sure that it wouldn't be enough to buy comparable tickets.  (We had activated them in Dec 2019.)
> 
> After our phone conversation, I promptly received an email outlining everything we had talked about, and contact information if I needed further assistance.  I had explained to the CM on the phone that there were so many other AP holders that were also unhappy about what was happening.  She told me that they should email Disney and each person would be handled on a case by case basis.  Please do so.  The email address is:
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



First I need to say it’s great you got a resolution that works for you so please don’t take this rant as directed at you.

I have emailed multiple times to that address. I have called at least twice (dating back to before the email about cancellation came out) with no answers. I did not hear anything back regarding the emails until yesterday, and it was basically regurgitating the AP options email. It it so damn frustrating that it’s all the luck of the draw when it comes to this. We cannot come even if we wanted to, as we don’t even live in the US. If they refund according to $$$ paid and time remaining like they should, our refunds will be very large, and we only used ours for 6 days, it’s not as if I’m trying to get something extra out of this. All I have wanted is to be able to freeze the passes and I have expressed this via email. One person gets canned responses, one person gets an outside the box solution.

It’s not case by case, it’s luck of the draw as to who you talk to and who reads your emails. And that is utterly ridiculous coupled with the lack of clarity and communication going on with this whole thing. I want to reiterate this isn’t directed at you, but what the heck Disney??


----------



## n2mm

OffToDWD said:


> I had called to cancel our annual passes last month (mid June) and got the email with the link to cancel a couple days ago.  I called  yesterday to follow up on my request from last month since I didn't want to use the email link and restart my place in the refund queue.  I was told that when we called before (prior to the "official" notification and email link), it's just a request to cancel.  It's not official.  It's not guaranteed.  They can see my "request" from last month but it's just sitting there.  In order to make it official, you'll need to either call in again or use the email link.



i agree, this info wasn’t correct.  I called on April 28 to get refunded the closure period as our passes were expiring April 28 and June 3.  I got an email for 1 of the 2 Passes and called.  She could see we had them marked fir refund, but haven’t gotten any refund yet.  Now my daughter called on June 14 to get a refund as her passes expired June 7. She has already gotten 3 or the 4 ticket refunds. She did not get any extension letter.  There is no rhyme or reason or any logic.  It’s like they are making up the rules as they go and every case is different.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Well I was just on hold for 3 hours. Lady put me on hold to look something up and hung up on us....


----------



## Best Aunt

MsVanderquack said:


> They're playing these park ride songs (terrible sound quality) that I'm guessing is meant to bring on nostalgia but the jokes on them: it's making me never want to hear these songs again





MsVanderquack said:


> Yo ho yo ho, a pirate's life for me
> Anyone else feel like this hold music is Disney's attempt at virtual waterboarding?



My thought was that since they put Hamilton on Disney plus, they could play the original cast recording as hold music.  I would have happily sung along to that while waiting.


----------



## sghokie

Dang it, I am going to have to cancel my AP and my August trip. My daughter and my wife are flipping out about all the new cases of the virus in FL. We have been planning to go the 2nd week of Aug since January.


----------



## twinklebug

sghokie said:


> Dang it, I am going to have to cancel my AP and my August trip. My daughter and my wife are flipping out about all the new cases of the virus in FL. We have been planning to go the 2nd week of Aug since January.



I'm sorry 
Here's hoping your next trip will be three times better than this one ever would have been (Fireworks, parades, a little bit of normal)


----------



## lindsay0526

We never got the email to cancel, which I am seeing has been a issue with others too. I'm glad we are in this miserable boat together, and I'm not in this sinking ship alone.

WHY could this link not be added to the MyDisneyExperience??  I could have logged in and taken care of this in less than 5 minutes.

I was on hold last night for an hour- the CM tried to cancel our payment plan, but then said that the system wasn't taking our contract number. She tried to transfer us to the department that handles the monthly payments. Then I got, "All circuits are busy. Please call back later." Click.

I called this morning and it said my wait time was 61 minutes... I'm up to 2 hours 10 minutes.

Edited: now...3 hours...

Edited (again): ....3 hours 30 minutes.... still haven't talked to a human

Final Edit: 4 hours 10 minutes to get a human. The cancellation phone call took 3 minutes. The CM said that I will receive an email with the cancellation, our July payment will be refunded, and our passes are still good until Aug 11.


----------



## dlavender

lindsay0526 said:


> We never got the email to cancel, which I am seeing has been a issue with others too. I'm glad we are in this miserable boat together, and I'm not in this sinking ship alone.
> 
> WHY could this link not be added to the MyDisneyExperience??  I could have logged in and taken care of this in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> I was on hold last night for an hour- the CM tried to cancel our payment plan, but then said that the system wasn't taking our contract number. She tried to transfer us to the department that handles the monthly payments. Then I got, "All circuits are busy. Please call back later." Click.
> 
> I called this morning and it said my wait time was 61 minutes... I'm up to 2 hours 10 minutes.



I was told by the CM that called me back last week or so that the payments team was "way behind" and she would work on it for me and even said I'd most likely get duplicate refunds (I doubt it). 

It's an embarrassing mess.


----------



## Roocatty

This whole ordeal is driving me crazy.  We requested a refund cancelation back in early June. I was told there would be no extension and refunds were the only option at that time.  No idea why they said this back then.  I was told since I paid with gift cards they would refund via a new mailed gift card or a check.  

I found out two days later that extensions were an option.  I called and spoke with a supervisor and he said he would add notes to remove the cancelation because we moved our trip to December. 

Recieved an email this week refund is on the way.  I tried to call and get this stopped as previously promised but they just said sorry, not possible.  

Today I find out that it was refunded to a relative's credit card.  For some reason Disney is constantly attaching this relative's credit cards to my account.  This relative had to cancel her credit card twice for that reason. (Disney visa) I no longer charge things to our magic band/room for this reason. I have fought Disney with this for over a year.  I had checked MDE and its not listed. I called disney IT and they see it nowhere in my account.  They have no explanation. Our names aren't at all similar.  First and last different.

I call Disney today and they keep insisting this relative paid for the passes.  She didn't.  I did.  They even refunded it to a credit card number she had two cards ago.  Chase tracked down the account and moved the credit anyway instead of sending it back.  

Disney thinks there is nothing they can do, but they will call me back. The relative isn't returning the money to me.  So I just have to take the $700 hit if Disney won't fix this mistake.


----------



## StacyStrong

I’m really hoping people who purchase third party get checks. I bought both my pass and a friends through sams club and I’m not looking forward to getting a credit on my credit card for my friends pass and then having to deal with paying her. Ahhhh


----------



## Gator Kate

Has anyone been able to make refund requests for the other people whose tickets you paid for? I bought all 4 of our family's tickets but they're all adults and got their own email with link. I haven't clicked through to make my choice, which is full refund by the way, but wondered if I might be presented with the option to manage their tickets. If so I want to have their annual pass id numbers on hand.


----------



## emilymad

Roocatty said:


> This whole ordeal is driving me crazy.  We requested a refund cancelation back in early June. I was told there would be no extension and refunds were the only option at that time.  No idea why they said this back then.  I was told since I paid with gift cards they would refund via a new mailed gift card or a check.
> 
> I found out two days later that extensions were an option.  I called and spoke with a supervisor and he said he would add notes to remove the cancelation because we moved our trip to December.
> 
> Recieved an email this week refund is on the way.  I tried to call and get this stopped as previously promised but they just said sorry, not possible.
> 
> Today I find out that it was refunded to a relative's credit card.  For some reason Disney is constantly attaching this relative's credit cards to my account.  This relative had to cancel her credit card twice for that reason. (Disney visa) I no longer charge things to our magic band/room for this reason. I have fought Disney with this for over a year.  I had checked MDE and its not listed. I called disney IT and they see it nowhere in my account.  They have no explanation. Our names aren't at all similar.  First and last different.
> 
> I call Disney today and they keep insisting this relative paid for the passes.  She didn't.  I did.  They even refunded it to a credit card number she had two cards ago.  Chase tracked down the account and moved the credit anyway instead of sending it back.
> 
> Disney thinks there is nothing they can do, but they will call me back. The relative isn't returning the money to me.  So I just have to take the $700 hit if Disney won't fix this mistake.



That sounds like some major violations of privacy laws.


----------



## Khobbs18

Gator Kate said:


> Has anyone been able to make refund requests for the other people whose tickets you paid for? I bought all 4 of our family's tickets but they're all adults and got their own email with link. I haven't clicked through to make my choice, which is full refund by the way, but wondered if I might be presented with the option to manage their tickets. If so I want to have their annual pass id numbers on hand.


My husband never got a link so we called in and they had said its listed under his MDE and his account so he needed to click his own link. They let us select the refund over the phone and said we would receive a confirmation email but never have


----------



## KristinU

Gator Kate said:


> Has anyone been able to make refund requests for the other people whose tickets you paid for? I bought all 4 of our family's tickets but they're all adults and got their own email with link. I haven't clicked through to make my choice, which is full refund by the way, but wondered if I might be presented with the option to manage their tickets. If so I want to have their annual pass id numbers on hand.



There seems to be no mechanism online for doing this.  When you click your email link for paid-in-full passholders, you don't have any opportunity to enter anything other than your refund or extension selection.  My DS is 16, so an adult passholder, but under my MDE so slightly different than your scenario...but I had to call and make his selection because we never received an email for his.  You could also have your family members forward you their emails with their links if you want to manage the process.


----------



## Coppercoal

Has anyone been successful at getting the expiration date extended on an AP that expired during the park closure and was on the monthly payment plan?  Made the selection 11 days ago over the phone to start the charges back up and extend the expiration date and was charged that day but after five calls and over 10 hours on the phone still have the old expiration.  Every time I call I get a different story over the phone on why it has not been extended. May have to dispute the charge if Disney doesn't figure this out soon.


----------



## n2mm

Gator Kate said:


> Has anyone been able to make refund requests for the other people whose tickets you paid for? I bought all 4 of our family's tickets but they're all adults and got their own email with link. I haven't clicked through to make my choice, which is full refund by the way, but wondered if I might be presented with the option to manage their tickets. If so I want to have their annual pass id numbers on hand.



I requested refund for myself and husband. I had to give a verbal that I want the refund, then I had to hand my phone to my husband who had to do the same.  The cm said she could not process his refund had he not done the verbal request.


----------



## Kaarup

I guess I got really lucky yesterday morning at 6:05am central time.  I called and chose the option for "tickets".  I got a really nice CM who said she could not help me with the AP cancellation, but could transfer me.  And she told me that the wait was "short this morning, only about 10 minutes".  At least when you call tickets they tell you how long the wait is, so you can decide to stay on.  It was about 8 minutes and they were cancelled in a very short amount of time.  The AP CM said they are not allowed to quote refund amounts because of the different kinds of APs so the accounting department was working on that.  I expressed the idea that I'd really like to know what I might expect and gave him my estimate based on two things I had read here.  (sorry, I can't remember who posted it)  We had regular out of state APs paid in full at time of purchase.

1.  The number of days left on your ticket.... July 11 to the extended pass date, NOT including the last 30 day extension.
2.  Cost you paid for the ticket divided by 365 days to figure out the daily rate.
3. Multiply 1 and 2.

When I gave him that amount (which I had figured several ways and they all came out the same)  he said "that sounds about right".
I then said I just wanted to make sure I had calculated the rate correctly (step 2) and that they were not going to just make up a random set number (like a dollar a day) to base the refund on..  he said no they are not.

I gave him names, address.  He said he found the record and asked which passes I wanted cancelled.  He did not ask for the numbers (though I had the tickets in front of me).  I asked about an email... it was here about 5 minutes after I hung up.  It's a generic email, so I printed it and wrote the pass numbers on the two cancellation notices for my husband and I.

I know this is long, but I have a side note to that might be of help.  Last week I called ticketing because I had a pass that had expired in 2018 and I wanted to use it to purchase a ticket for my December trip (before I cancelled the AP) so all of my park reservations would not go away.  When I asked what the $ value of that ticket was, she said she couldn't tell me that.  So I said "I show it's worth $535.15.  She said "yes it is".  So when you don't get and answer to your question because they can't tell you a "number", try asking if "this" is the right number so they can reply with a "yes or no" answer, which apparently is permitted.   Btw... she's also the one who told me that she could transfer me to AP, but the wait time looked to be over 2 hours.  And THAT is why I opted for "ticketing" yesterday morning instead of calling the AP line, so I had an idea of how long I would be on hold.

And part of the reason we decided to cancel was because there is apparently no work being done on the new attractions, like Tron and Ratatouille.  And that was ONE of the big reasons we bought them in the first place.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

BoardwalkGlenn said:


> A refund just posted on my credit card today (back-dated to 7/16) for a smaller amount (*$102.01*) than I was expecting as well.
> 
> DVC Gold Pass for $649 (includes tax) activated 1/23/2020 (MDE shows expires 6/19/2021 so closure + 30 days).
> 649/365 = 1.778/day
> 1.778*117 days = *$208 refund expected *
> 
> Plus, it should be for 2 passes, so we're way off.
> 
> Guess it's time to call again....



UPDATE

I spent 1 1/2 hours on the phone today (most of the time on hold) to see if I could get an update. I spoke with a very helpful CM who had to escalate this to another team. After review, they determined that the amount did seem low, so it's back on for review. 

She did mention that I would still get the 30-day extension even with choosing to keep the original expiration date/partial refund option.

I asked about Tables in Wonderland as well. She said the TiW office is still closed but put me on a list for a return call to discuss options for that as well (possibly even a partial refund on that) when that office reopens.


----------



## dioxide45

Okay, so we never received an email to make a selection to cancel our APs. After three and a half hours on the phone (most on hold), we hear <click>, Is Disney playing games here?

We called Passholder Support and were able to get through after about 20 minutes, but the CM said he couldn't cancel and had to transfer us to monthly payment support since we pay monthly. That was where we spend three hours (estimated 75 minute wait at the start) only to end up with a hangup and tell us to go to their website to do a survey.

I don't understand why they can't make this option to cancel available online in My Disney Experience. Instead you had to be one of the chosen ones and actually get the email to make this as painless experience. We weren't one of the chosen ones.


----------



## nicko

Kaarup said:


> I guess I got really lucky yesterday morning at 6:05am central time.  I called and chose the option for "tickets".  I got a really nice CM who said she could not help me with the AP cancellation, but could transfer me.  And she told me that the wait was "short this morning, only about 10 minutes".  At least when you call tickets they tell you how long the wait is, so you can decide to stay on.  It was about 8 minutes and they were cancelled in a very short amount of time.  The AP CM said they are not allowed to quote refund amounts because of the different kinds of APs so the accounting department was working on that.  I expressed the idea that I'd really like to know what I might expect and gave him my estimate based on two things I had read here.  (sorry, I can't remember who posted it)  We had regular out of state APs paid in full at time of purchase.
> 
> 1.  The number of days left on your ticket.... July 11 to the extended pass date, NOT including the last 30 day extension.
> 2.  Cost you paid for the ticket divided by 365 days to figure out the daily rate.
> 3. Multiply 1 and 2.
> 
> When I gave him that amount (which I had figured several ways and they all came out the same)  he said "that sounds about right".
> I then said I just wanted to make sure I had calculated the rate correctly (step 2) and that they were not going to just make up a random set number (like a dollar a day) to base the refund on..  he said no they are not.
> 
> I gave him names, address.  He said he found the record and asked which passes I wanted cancelled.  He did not ask for the numbers (though I had the tickets in front of me).  I asked about an email... it was here about 5 minutes after I hung up.  It's a generic email, so I printed it and wrote the pass numbers on the two cancellation notices for my husband and I.
> 
> I know this is long, but I have a side note to that might be of help.  Last week I called ticketing because I had a pass that had expired in 2018 and I wanted to use it to purchase a ticket for my December trip (before I cancelled the AP) so all of my park reservations would not go away.  When I asked what the $ value of that ticket was, she said she couldn't tell me that.  So I said "I show it's worth $535.15.  She said "yes it is".  So when you don't get and answer to your question because they can't tell you a "number", try asking if "this" is the right number so they can reply with a "yes or no" answer, which apparently is permitted.   Btw... she's also the one who told me that she could transfer me to AP, but the wait time looked to be over 2 hours.  And THAT is why I opted for "ticketing" yesterday morning instead of calling the AP line, so I had an idea of how long I would be on hold.
> 
> And part of the reason we decided to cancel was because there is apparently no work being done on the new attractions, like Tron and Ratatouille.  And that was ONE of the big reasons we bought them in the first place.
> 
> Good Luck!!!



Can you tell me what number you called when you said you chose the option for "tickets"?  

Thanks


----------



## MarBee

BoardwalkGlenn said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I spent 1 1/2 hours on the phone today (most of the time on hold) to see if I could get an update. I spoke with a very helpful CM who had to escalate this to another team. After review, they determined that the amount did seem low, so it's back on for review.
> 
> She did mention that I would still get the 30-day extension even with choosing to keep the original expiration date/partial refund option.
> 
> I asked about Tables in Wonderland as well. She said the TiW office is still closed but put me on a list for a return call to discuss options for that as well (possibly even a partial refund on that) when that office reopens.


Regarding Tables In Wonderland- has anyone had any luck getting a partial refund on that?


----------



## jrsharp21

Can you guys tell me if I am looking at this correctly? My Platinum AP says it is set to expire on 6/6/21. So if going by what Disney is saying, 7/11/20 through 6/6/21 is 330 days.  The price of the Platinum Pass is $1,195. So divided by 365 is $3.27 per day. So in theory my refund should be $3.27 x 330 = $1,079.10. Is that correct?


----------



## emilymad

Only had a 45 minute wait on the phone today.  I had to call to cancel DH's AP since he doesn't have an email address on file with Disney.  They didn't ask for the AP card numbers but they did have to speak to him on the phone.  They said they need to verbally speak to anyone over the age of 18.  We will see if I ever get an email confirmation of the cancellation.


----------



## Kaarup

nicko said:


> Can you tell me what number you called when you said you chose the option for "tickets"?
> 
> Thanks


407-939-5277   I also had to listen to their spiel and go through at LEAST 2 menus before a recording said "tell us what what are you calling about so we can get you to the right department"  and I just said "tickets"


----------



## Kaarup

jrsharp21 said:


> Can you guys tell me if I am looking at this correctly? My Platinum AP says it is set to expire on 6/6/21. So if going by what Disney is saying, 7/11/20 through 6/6/21 is 330 days.  The price of the Platinum Pass is $1,195. So divided by 365 is $3.27 per day. So in theory my refund should be $3.27 x 330 = $1,079.10. Is that correct?


be sure you are not including the extra 30 days they added on last week.  My numbers were similar to yours.  I got the same per day cost


----------



## mickey1968

I haven’t seen anything about getting refunds for UNACTIVATED APs. I had one I bought online last fall and it was sitting in my account. I called today and waited on hold about 45 minutes and was able to have them cancel and refund me. No fuss no muss, but the refund is not expected until mid September.


----------



## jrsharp21

Kaarup said:


> be sure you are not including the extra 30 days they added on last week.  My numbers were similar to yours.  I got the same per day cost



The email I received from Disney said they weren't adding the extra 30 days until after the August 11th decision day. Did they already go ahead and do it? Is there anyway to tell in MDE?


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

jrsharp21 said:


> The email I received from Disney said they weren't adding the extra 30 days until after the August 11th decision day. Did they already go ahead and do it? Is there anyway to tell in MDE?


My extra 30 days was added last week. if you look under "My tickets" you can see if your expiration date moved.


----------



## jrsharp21

loveDisneyinTN said:


> My extra 30 days was added last week. if you look under "My tickets" you can see if your expiration date moved.



This was the first time taking a look at it. So I guess there is no way for me to know if it moved or not.


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

jrsharp21 said:


> This was the first time taking a look at it. So I guess there is no way for me to know if it moved or not.


Do you know your original expiration date?


----------



## Roocatty

emilymad said:


> That sounds like some major violations of privacy laws.



Yes. I'm not sure how to fix it.  We've tried everything and now it's coming out of my pocket.


----------



## sghokie

Does anyone know if there is an option to make my AP dormant for a while instead of getting a refund?
My pass was activated min Jan 2020. 
I was going to go at least 2 more times between now and Jan 2021, but with the state of affairs, thats not going to happen.
I lieu of a refund I was thinking if they could set my pass to some king of inactive status until this thing blows over whenever that will be I would be fine with like a full year extension or something.


----------



## CNorwood3

My Weekday Select expires in Sept 7th. But I have to renew first before reserving do I? lol


----------



## Judique

jrsharp21 said:


> Can you guys tell me if I am looking at this correctly? My Platinum AP says it is set to expire on 6/6/21. So if going by what Disney is saying, 7/11/20 through 6/6/21 is 330 days.  The price of the Platinum Pass is $1,195. So divided by 365 is $3.27 per day. So in theory my refund should be $3.27 x 330 = $1,079.10. Is that correct?



When did you activate your AP? Was it in February of 2020? If so, your figure could be correct. You could not have activated between March 16 and July 11, and if they extended you to 6/6/21 by 117 days, I would guess your original activation was about Feb 10, 20. 

For a full refund, your pass would then expire August 11, 2020. Your extra 30 days.


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

MarBee said:


> Regarding Tables In Wonderland- has anyone had any luck getting a partial refund on that?



I got the impression that the office that handles TiW hasn’t reopened yet. A note was added for me to receive a call when they do reopen to discuss options.


----------



## subtchr

sghokie said:


> Does anyone know if there is an option to make my AP dormant for a while instead of getting a refund?



No, unfortunately. 

Many folks thought this would be a great option, for those who did not want to cancel but don't feel comfortable going anytime soon. But I imagine Disney considered it and decided it was not feasible, for whatever reason.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! This thread had been an invaluable resource, so I wanted to report back. We are platinum AP holders, paid in full, from Canada. My dh has a My Disney Experience account, and both of our AP's are linked to it.

A couple weeks ago, he received 1 email that had a link for cancelling. However, there was no name in the email, so we had no idea whose AP we were cancelling by clicking it. After clicking, we did get a confirmation email, but again, no name. I emailed Disney, and got a response a week later. She said that BOTH of us should have received separate cancel emails. Since we only got 1, only 1 of the passes had been cancelled. We had to call to cancel the other one.

We did that tonight. We only waited 45 minutes to get through. The CM went ahead and cancelled both passes. He couldn't tell which pass had been cancelled through the email, so he just processed both. We have since received a confirmation email, but just like the first one two weeks ago, no specific names are mentioned. Hopefully it went through ok!!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## MarBee

Should I be concerned that I’ve received no email about Annual Passes from Disney?  I have called and spoke to someone twice.  Both times (6 weeks apart) I was told they were going to process it “soon.”


----------



## sghokie

subtchr said:


> No, unfortunately.
> 
> Many folks thought this would be a great option, for those who did not want to cancel but don't feel comfortable going anytime soon. But I imagine Disney considered it and decided it was not feasible, for whatever reason.


Thats a bummer.


----------



## jrsharp21

Judique said:


> When did you activate your AP? Was it in February of 2020? If so, your figure could be correct. You could not have activated between March 16 and July 11, and if they extended you to 6/6/21 by 117 days, I would guess your original activation was about Feb 10, 20.
> 
> For a full refund, your pass would then expire August 11, 2020. Your extra 30 days.



I bought my AP during Marathon Weekend this past January. I think it was January 10th.


----------



## Best Aunt

jrsharp21 said:


> I bought my AP during Marathon Weekend this past January. I think it was January 10th.



If you're trying to count the number of days for which you might get a refund, I believe you need to know when you *activated* the pass, not when you *bought* it.  The day you activated the pass in person at Disney World determines your pass's expiration date; add 117 days to that date (for the number of days that the parks were closed) to figure out your extended expiration date.  Your refund is supposed to be from 07/11/2020 to the extended expiration date.  If your pass had block out dates, I believe you have to back those out.

If you look in MDE today, you might see that Disney added another month to your extended expiration date.  But if you cancel, you will not get a refund for that extra month.


----------



## jrsharp21

Best Aunt said:


> If you're trying to count the number of days for which you might get a refund, I believe you need to know when you *activated* the pass, not when you *bought* it.  The day you activated the pass in person at Disney World determines your pass's expiration date; add 117 days to that date (for the number of days that the parks were closed) to figure out your extended expiration date.  Your refund is supposed to be from 07/11/2020 to the extended expiration date.  If your pass had block out dates, I believe you have to back those out.
> 
> If you look in MDE today, you might see that Disney added another month to your extended expiration date.  But if you cancel, you will not get a refund for that extra month.



Bought and activated at the same time, January 10th.


----------



## Judique

jrsharp21 said:


> I bought my AP during Marathon Weekend this past January. I think it was January 10th.



Then I would knock back your refund by 30 days. For the 30 days, I think they are offering actual AP extra time, not a refund of an extra 30 days, as in if you elect to cancel you get paid from July 11, but your AP gets extended to August 11.  Again, just a guess on my part. You would have had available use from January 10 to March 16.


----------



## Best Aunt

jrsharp21 said:


> Bought and activated at the same time, January 10th.



So expiration date probably January 9.  Extended expiration date January 9 + 117 days.  Refund July 11 to extended expiration date.  Probably back out any blockout dates if your pass has them.


----------



## MsVanderquack

Has anyone received a confirmation email after they called and cancelled?

I called earlier this week and cancelled my and DH’s APs (neither of us received the originally promised email with AP options). The CM confirmed our contact info and said I would receive a confirmation email within 48 hours, but it never came.


----------



## CJK

MsVanderquack said:


> Has anyone received a confirmation email after they called and cancelled?
> 
> I called earlier this week and cancelled my and DH’s APs (neither of us received the originally promised email with AP options). The CM confirmed our contact info and said I would receive a confirmation email within 48 hours, but it never came.


We cancelled on Friday night, and received an email within minutes of the call. However, it was a generic email with no mention of our specific names. Not sure if everything went through ok.


----------



## cindyfan

I'm sure you will all roll your eyes at this question..... and I should know...... but I am just verifying....
If your AP says "expires on Oct 21" that means the actual last day that it can be used is "Oct 21st"?  Right?


----------



## cindyfan

Anyone that purchased AP through Sam's Club and ask for full refund?  how was it handled?
Would Disney give you the option to send you a Disney Gift Card?  Or credit towards another AP for future use?


----------



## DisneyHomework

cindyfan said:


> I'm sure you will all roll your eyes at this question..... and I should know...... but I am just verifying....
> If your AP says "expires on Oct 21" that means the actual last day that it can be used is "Oct 21st"?  Right?


Yes you can use it on the expiration day!


----------



## cindyfan

DisneyHomework said:


> Yes you can use it on the expiration day!


thanks


----------



## Judique

cindyfan said:


> I'm sure you will all roll your eyes at this question..... and I should know...... but I am just verifying....
> If your AP says "expires on Oct 21" that means the actual last day that it can be used is "Oct 21st"?  Right?



Yes. An AP is usually 366 days. Unless it is 367.


----------



## Runnsally

Judique said:


> Yes. An AP is usually 366 days. Unless it is 367.


Perhaps folks should be dividing by 366 when predicting their refund


----------



## Best Aunt

Runnsally said:


> Perhaps folks should be dividing by 366 when predicting their refund



Leap year?


----------



## llachance

So just went to cancel my pass.  Renewed it in 2020 within days of them closing the parks down literally and I am told I am do a partial refund for my completely unused pass.  I wonder how much of my 1K they are going to refund?  Since it appears that that I may not receive anything until Mid Sept according to the email I guess I will just cross my fingers that I get something.


----------



## DeeBee3

Has anyone heard a rumor of when APs will go on sale?


----------



## dagored

DeeBee3 said:


> Has anyone heard a rumor of when APs will go on sale?


I don’t see Disney selling new AP’s until next year. The less annual passes the easier it is for them to control capacity by selling tickets instead, and less AP holders to upset.


----------



## JessLCH

I'm actually confused because we opted to cancel our APs as soon as week got the email.  Received confiration that we opted to cancel.  But now MDE it is showing that they extended our APs by a month!?


----------



## Robo

Runnsally said:


> Perhaps folks should be dividing by 366 when predicting their refund





Best Aunt said:


> Leap year?





Judique said:


> Yes. An AP is usually 366 days. Unless it is 367.


Further info:
An AP for a *non*-leap year is valid for 366 days (you count the FIRST day and the LAST day (same date counted twice, just 1 year apart.)
A leap year (in general) adds an extra day to that number, so 367.


----------



## Robo

JessLCH said:


> I'm actually confused because we opted to cancel our APs as soon as week got the email.  Received confiration that we opted to cancel.
> *But now MDE it is showing that they extended our APs by a month!?*


Not too surprising with MDE...


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

I NEED HELP,   No one at WDW can tell me how much I will get back when a sell back my A/P back to them.  Its like asking a car salesman how much is that car but he can't tell me till after I buy it?????
our out of state passes will expire on 4/26/2021 that gives me 289 unused days from 7/11/2020 and we paid $1,191.74 each so that amount divided by 365 days gives me a daily cost of $3.26 so does ANYONE know if it works like that 3.26 X 289 = $942.14
Just got off the phone with WDW asking for the amount that I paid and asked the castmember if she could tell me that my math was correct and she said something about the amount of time that pass had been used so far may be a factor .  What gives??? Am I the only one that thinks its insane to not know the amount of the refund before making a choice


----------



## Judique

llachance said:


> So just went to cancel my pass.  Renewed it in 2020 within days of them closing the parks down literally and I am told I am do a partial refund for my completely unused pass.  I wonder how much of my 1K they are going to refund?  Since it appears that that I may not receive anything until Mid Sept according to the email I guess I will just cross my fingers that I get something.



My guess is that you will get most of it back, subtracting the few days between when you renewed and the closing in March. If you don't, call and question.


----------



## Best Aunt

JessLCH said:


> I'm actually confused because we opted to cancel our APs as soon as week got the email.  Received confiration that we opted to cancel.  But now MDE it is showing that they extended our APs by a month!?



I believe they are not officially cancelled until August 12 and you can use it until then even though you requested the refund.  It should show that it has been extended (original expiration date plus 117 days).  If may show another month after that, but that extra month is useless to you if you cancelled.


----------



## Best Aunt

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> I NEED HELP,   No one at WDW can tell me how much I will get back when a sell back my A/P back to them.  Its like asking a car salesman how much is that car but he can't tell me till after I buy it?????
> our out of state passes will expire on 4/26/2021 that gives me 289 unused days from 7/11/2020 and we paid $1,191.74 each so that amount divided by 365 days gives me a daily cost of $3.26 so does ANYONE know if it works like that 3.26 X 289 = $942.14
> Just got off the phone with WDW asking for the amount that I paid and asked the castmember if she could tell me that my math was correct and she said something about the amount of time that pass had been used so far may be a factor .  What gives??? Am I the only one that thinks its insane to not know the amount of the refund before making a choice



Original expiration date plus 117 days that the parks were closed equals extended expiration date.  Refund is from 7/11/2020 to extended expiration date.  Cast members should have the figures at their fingertips but they don’t, so don’t bother asking them.


----------



## JFox

I've run my numbers and happy with the estimated refund.  Won't know the actual refund until September.  We haven't canceled yet but will before August 11.  I'm hoping to get the "I'm Sorry" AP magnet that was announced in June.  I know it's silly but I still want it.  I wonder if at the time of mailing it would be based on the current active AP's or include those who were active.

After canceling we won't buy AP agin until we are 100% positive on our next trip.  We have January & March 2021 booked just in case.


----------



## keishashadow

Am keeping two of our family’s APHs running.

The 3rd I am waiting out to see if there may be (ahem) another extension due to park closure.  Figure i can wait until at least 8/10 to make that call

Problem is, didn’t receive an email link for that pass.

Also, when I called in the past re this matter, the CM was able to research & tell me what form of payment I used for the other two APs.  One on a CC, the other was a disney GC.

They couldn’t find the info in their system for the 3rd one. They did verify I bought the renewal voucher thru DVC member services.  

Bad enough not knowing how much the refund for the totally unused AP will be, but combine with the idea of needing to check my CCs and perhaps an old disney GC that i’ve Since tossed is daunting.



dagored said:


> I don’t see Disney selling new AP’s until next year. The less annual passes the easier it is for them to control capacity by selling tickets instead, and less AP holders to upset.


I’m thinking the exact opposite...

Creating an ‘artificial demand’ by currently delaying the purchase/renewal vouchers (DVC members), will churn interest in purchasing the passes among many who may be sittting on the fence

The cash infusion of the likely inflated sales would also provide a bump in revenue



Best Aunt said:


> Original expiration date plus 117 days that the parks were closed equals extended expiration date. Refund is from 7/11/2020 to extended expiration date.



This was the info I was hoping to find here.  Thank you!


----------



## Best Aunt

keishashadow said:


> Figure i can wait until at least 8/10 to make that call



Just my two cents, but I personally would not wait until the very last minute.  Sometimes when they are busy with these things, you get the "all circuits are busy" when you call and you can't get through at all.  Sometimes you can get through but if you must to be transferred to another department, and if the hold time for that department would take you past the department's closing time, they won't transfer you.  Hold times this spring/summer have sometimes been several hours long.  And sometimes, just when you want to call, they make another announcement which causes the phone lines to be flooded for a completely different reason but still makes it difficult to get through.  (Based on reading this thread and the thread for people who had to switch hotels because their hotel either would not be open or would not be open to the general public because the NBA got it.)

Edited to add: it’s all over Twitter this morning that the reopening dates have been pushed back for some resorts.  That’s exactly the kind of announcement which makes the phone lines busy, as people try to switch to another hotel.  That’s why I say don’t wait until the very last second because you never know what announcement might come which messes up your phone plans.


----------



## keishashadow

Best Aunt said:


> Hold times this spring/summer have sometimes been several hours long.


Thanks for that reminder that I prob won’t be alone trying to work that strategy

at one point had 2 different people calling in Trying to settle park reservation issue on day 1

wondering if WDW would just consider a refund on a new GC in my situation   ???  Guess it doesn’t hurt to ask


----------



## DisneyHomework

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> I NEED HELP,   No one at WDW can tell me how much I will get back when a sell back my A/P back to them.  Its like asking a car salesman how much is that car but he can't tell me till after I buy it?????
> our out of state passes will expire on 4/26/2021 that gives me 289 unused days from 7/11/2020 and we paid $1,191.74 each so that amount divided by 365 days gives me a daily cost of $3.26 so does ANYONE know if it works like that 3.26 X 289 = $942.14
> Just got off the phone with WDW asking for the amount that I paid and asked the castmember if she could tell me that my math was correct and she said something about the amount of time that pass had been used so far may be a factor .  What gives??? Am I the only one that thinks its insane to not know the amount of the refund before making a choice


Yes I’m a broken record on this issue.  It’s totally insane to not be able to share the refund amount or even basis for the refund, and if usage is considered it makes most hypothetical calculations way off.  It is not a mistake that all of the full cancellation refunds happen weeks after the deadline to decide.


----------



## n2mm

keishashadow said:


> Am keeping two of our family’s APHs running.
> 
> The 3rd I am waiting out to see if there may be (ahem) another extension due to park closure.  Figure i can wait until at least 8/10 to make that call
> 
> Problem is, didn’t receive an email link for that pass.
> 
> Also, when I called in the past re this matter, the CM was able to research & tell me what form of payment I used for the other two APs.  One on a CC, the other was a disney GC.
> 
> They couldn’t find the info in their system for the 3rd one. They did verify I bought the renewal voucher thru DVC member services.
> 
> Bad enough not knowing how much the refund for the totally unused AP will be, but combine with the idea of needing to check my CCs and perhaps an old disney GC that i’ve Since tossed is daunting.
> 
> 
> I’m thinking the exact opposite...
> 
> Creating an ‘artificial demand’ by currently delaying the purchase/renewal vouchers (DVC members), will churn interest in purchasing the passes among many who may be sittting on the fence
> 
> The cash infusion of the likely inflated sales would also provide a bump in revenue
> 
> 
> 
> This was the info I was hoping to find here.  Thank you!



I was able to search in my old email and pull up every receipt from my ticket purchases to include my renewals from DVC.  I bought 5 tickets that I’ve been waiting for a refund since the beginning (April 28). My receipt even show which payment method used,  perhaps you could try that.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

WDW added some part reservation slots for July/August. I was able to move my September reservation of MK to August 10th. I'm very happy with that since I have the 10th off, but all parks were booked.


----------



## lhall7

cindyfan said:


> Anyone that purchased AP through Sam's Club and ask for full refund?  how was it handled?
> Would Disney give you the option to send you a Disney Gift Card?  Or credit towards another AP for future use?


I purchased mine through Sam's.  When I called for the refund she didn't seem to know that.  She just gave me the usual info that it would be refunded back to original credit card I used to purchase.  I didn't mention that I had purchased through Sam's though.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

So I called and talked to a CM and then later canceled through the email.  According to the CM I talked to and according to the confirmation email I will get a refund from July 11 to my new expiration date which was extended both the 117 days AND the 30 days already.  
Here is the crazy part, according to both the CM I talked to and the email confirmation I can still use my pass anytime between now and August 11 even though I selected to cancel and get the refund for the rest of my pass.
We aren’t staying at the resorts anymore because I couldn’t handle not knowing if we would go or not, we are still undecided, but I do have a rental house 3 minutes down the rode from Animal Kingdom so I could still go for several days and still get my refund.


----------



## Best Aunt

JungleCruiseFan said:


> So I called and talked to a CM and then later canceled through the email.  According to the CM I talked to and according to the confirmation email I will get a refund from July 11 to my new expiration date which was extended both the 117 days AND the 30 days already.
> Here is the crazy part, according to both the CM I talked to and the email confirmation I can still use my pass anytime between now and August 11 even though I selected to cancel and get the refund for the rest of my pass.
> We aren’t staying at the resorts anymore because I couldn’t handle not knowing if we would go or not, we are still undecided, but I do have a rental house 3 minutes down the rode from Animal Kingdom so I could still go for several days and still get my refund.



A) Didn't your confirmation e-mail say, "*In lieu of a one-month extension*, you have selected to cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)"?

I was under the impression that the refund goes from July 11 to the extended expiration date, which is your original expiration date plus 117 days.  The extra one month extension past that date is for people who choose not to cancel.  That's what I was told by a CM on the phone.  I wonder if your CM was misinformed.

Originally Disney indicated that the extra one month would not appear on the APs until October, but they later ignored that and their computer system started adding the extra one month to APs on approximately on July 15.

My assumption is that when the APs are cancelled, it won't matter if they were showing that extra one month.  Cancelled is cancelled.

B) Didn't your confirmation email say, "Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be cancelled effective August 12, 2020."  Disney is letting people continue to use the APs for awhile even if the passholder chose to cancel.  Maybe Disney thinks they will make money by letting passholders spend in the park restaurants and gift shops for awhile.  Or maybe they assume their system couldn't handle the task of processing all of the cancellations as of an earlier date.  Or maybe they think it will earn them some good will from the passholders.  Who knows.


----------



## cindyfan

lhall7 said:


> I purchased mine through Sam's.  When I called for the refund *she didn't seem to know that*.  She just gave me the usual info that it would be refunded back to original credit card I used to purchase.  I didn't mention that I had purchased through Sam's though.


That's what concerns me.  Because didn't Sam's Club actually purchase them and then we purchased from Sam's?  How would they know what the original form of purchase was? 
And did you get the email?  I did not.  So I would have to call. 
I just makes me nervous that I will never see the refund.


----------



## MJL222

cindyfan said:


> That's what concerns me.  Because didn't Sam's Club actually purchase them and then we purchased from Sam's?  How would they know what the original form of purchase was?
> And did you get the email?  I did not.  So I would have to call.
> I just makes me nervous that I will never see the refund.


Same Sam's Club situation. However, I did get the email from Disney, and I requested the cancellation using the link that Disney provided in that email. I had incorrectly assumed they would ask about how I originally paid before concluding the online session/form, so they would know how to process the refund. However, they did not. So I am very concerned that I will never see my refund. If anyone has gone through this scenario and did get their refund, please let us know how it turned out. If I do get my refund, I will post to share details.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

Best Aunt said:


> A) Didn't your confirmation e-mail say, "*In lieu of a one-month extension*, you have selected to cancel your annual pass and receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable)"?
> 
> I was under the impression that the refund goes from July 11 to the extended expiration date, which is your original expiration date plus 117 days.  The extra one month extension past that date is for people who choose not to cancel.  That's what I was told by a CM on the phone.  I wonder if your CM was misinformed.
> 
> Originally Disney indicated that the extra one month would not appear on the APs until October, but they later ignored that and their computer system started adding the extra one month to APs on approximately on July 15.
> 
> My assumption is that when the APs are cancelled, it won't matter if they were showing that extra one month.  Cancelled is cancelled.
> 
> B) Didn't your confirmation email say, "Your pass will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be cancelled effective August 12, 2020."  Disney is letting people continue to use the APs for awhile even if the passholder chose to cancel.  Maybe Disney thinks they will make money by letting passholders spend in the park restaurants and gift shops for awhile.  Or maybe they assume their system couldn't handle the task of processing all of the cancellations as of an earlier date.  Or maybe they think it will earn them some good will from the passholders.  Who knows.



Yes but it also says it will be refunded through my pass expiration date AS EXTENDED and it was already extended the 30 days.


----------



## Best Aunt

JungleCruiseFan said:


> Yes but it also says it will be refunded through my pass expiration date AS EXTENDED and it was already extended the 30 days.



True - we shall see.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

Best Aunt said:


> True - we shall see.



yes that’s the unprofessional part, we shall see.  Who knows until I actually get my refund.  Disney should know what it is and have told me to the penny what my refund would be if I canceled BEFORE I had to make a choice.  If refunds turn out to be lower than people are expecting I smell a class action lawsuit.


----------



## goodhonk

Not only has Disney not extended my AP. They have now removed it from MDE.

Eventually this will be all straightened out. But I fear that the day will come that I will be on some ride and it will be over and all that I will have done on the ride is think about how much I hate Disney for what they have put me through.


----------



## n2mm

goodhonk said:


> Not only has Disney not extended my AP. They have now removed it from MDE.
> 
> Eventually this will be all straightened out. But I fear that the day will come that I will be on some ride and it will be over and all that I will have done on the ride is think about how much I hate Disney for what they have put me through.



it’s pretty frustrating for sure.  but you’re sadly not alone.  On a good note, someone on FB posted that she got a check in the mail.  That’s the first time I saw someone post that they saw a check.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

I am expecting (hoping) for a check. We bought through WorkPerks using a credit card that no longer exists.


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

JungleCruiseFan said:


> yes that’s the unprofessional part, we shall see.  Who knows until I actually get my refund.  Disney should know what it is and have told me to the penny what my refund would be if I canceled BEFORE I had to make a choice.  If refunds turn out to be lower than people are expecting I smell a class action lawsuit.



Its insane to make a financial decision with out knowing what the numbers are.   I have a feeling this is not going to turn out as many are hoping.
I was on the phone for 4 hours with a cast member refusing to accept the notion that I can make this kind of decision without hard numbers.
I just don't understand it. I did sell back 2 A/Ps time will tell


----------



## emilymad

JungleCruiseFan said:


> yes that’s the unprofessional part, we shall see.  Who knows until I actually get my refund.  Disney should know what it is and have told me to the penny what my refund would be if I canceled BEFORE I had to make a choice.  If refunds turn out to be lower than people are expecting I smell a class action lawsuit.



I think if the numbers aren't correct then there would be a case for a lawsuit.  I hope that doesn't happened.  We canceled both of our passes hoping that we get money back.  It is a huge leap of faith but we don't see where we had a choice.  We happened to be in Orlando early in the month and went to Epcot since we could use our AP and still cancel.  That visit just further confirmed our decision that we wanted to cancel the APs.  The current experience is not what we were sold when we purchased our APs.  Even the confirmation email we received after canceling is something I could have drafted in 2 minutes and does not give me any confidence that Disney truly canceled our APs.


----------



## StacyStrong

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> Its insane to make a financial decision with out knowing what the numbers are.   I have a feeling this is not going to turn out as many are hoping.
> I was on the phone for 4 hours with a cast member refusing to accept the notion that I can make this kind of decision without hard numbers.
> I just don't understand it. I did sell back 2 A/Ps time will tell


So... what was the result of those 4 hours? Did they tell you what the amount would be for those two passes or did you eventually accept that they wouldn’t tell you?


----------



## CvilleDiane

n2mm said:


> I was able to search in my old email and pull up every receipt from my ticket purchases to include my renewals from DVC.  I bought 5 tickets that I’ve been waiting for a refund since the beginning (April 28). My receipt even show which payment method used,  perhaps you could try that.



Are you still waiting? I have 3 DVC Gold passes where I requested the partial refund for closure period (in early May, I think?) then the full refund, and I was expecting to see the partial by now. I'm trying to decide if I call or not. I have the email, and they were Gold passes bought directly from Disney. You'd think they'd have finished processing the partials by now, no?? The CM even confirmed that I was getting the partial when I called to do the full cancellation.


----------



## dlavender

CvilleDiane said:


> Are you still waiting? I have 3 DVC Gold passes where I requested the partial refund for closure period (in early May, I think?) then the full refund, and I was expecting to see the partial by now. I'm trying to decide if I call or not. I have the email, and they were Gold passes bought directly from Disney. You'd think they'd have finished processing the partials by now, no?? The CM even confirmed that I was getting the partial when I called to do the full cancellation.



I'm still waiting on the refunded March monthly payment and am debating on whether or not to call again....

This is such a pain.


----------



## CvilleDiane

dlavender said:


> I'm still waiting on the refunded March monthly payment and am debating on whether or not to call again....
> 
> This is such a pain.



Thanks! It's good to know others are still waiting too. They've been open long enough, you'd think this processing would be done by now!


----------



## DisneyHomework

Just updating for those looking for experiences with refunds- obviously the issue being no 2 experiences have been the same.  We activated late December 2019, are extended till end of April.  The cast member was no nonsense very confident in the process (passholder line, 30 min hold, 9am EST).  
I explained that I understand they aren’t giving out calculations of refunds and wasn’t holding that against the messenger, and that I had a rough calculation in mind.  He said they literally had no idea.  I said my pass is an upgraded hopper, can you at least confirm they aren’t partially refunding my upgraded amount, that it should be based on the full value/total I paid.  He totally understood the question and agreed with me that it should be that way, but could not confirm that to be the case.  

At this point my hope is that Disney does this right, for such loyal guests.  I remain concerned that the refund amounts will not be as simple as value/365 etc.
1- if it was that simple, they would publish it.
2- they are very overt to explain none of these refunds will process until weeks after the decision period has ended (so no line of sight to the outcome until it’s too
3- they read you a disclosure reiterating that you cannot change your mind (when you get a lowball refund).
4- they are open.  They contractually really don’t have to offer the option, so i think they feel pretty confident that while it would tick off a lot of people, it wouldn’t cause damages they feel compelled to remedy.  

Obviously my hope is that it’s just straight forward and that I’m buying a new pass to use when we feel safe returning, ASAP!

Just sharing my experience.  Easy refund process, now we wait!


----------



## n2mm

CvilleDiane said:


> Are you still waiting? I have 3 DVC Gold passes where I requested the partial refund for closure period (in early May, I think?) then the full refund, and I was expecting to see the partial by now. I'm trying to decide if I call or not. I have the email, and they were Gold passes bought directly from Disney. You'd think they'd have finished processing the partials by now, no?? The CM even confirmed that I was getting the partial when I called to do the full cancellation.



yes, I’m still waiting. Nothing yet.  Everything I bought was a combo payment with cc and gift cards or Disney visa rewards card.  My daughter got 3 out of 4 deposited. The only one she didn’t get was the only one that was a combo payment.  I saw on FB yesterday someone posted she got her refunds finally via checks, but came weeks apart.  I’m guessing we’re waiting on checks, but can’t be sure. I’m so tire of dealing with it.


----------



## DavidNYC

DisneyHomework said:


> They contractually really don’t have to offer the option, so i think they feel pretty confident that while it would tick off a lot of people, it wouldn’t cause damages they feel compelled to remedy.



Legally - it's not that simple.  Disclaimers only go so far and you still have to be given substantially what you bargained for.  I don't think it's a stretch to say that that changes made are so drastic so as to require Disney to allow AP holders to request a refund.  Disclaimers do not allow one side to unilaterally and materially change a contract.  I don't see how these changes are not material - in fact - I'd be fairly certain that their lawyers told them that they absolutely do need to offer a refund option with the attendance restrictions they've put in place and the remove of benefits like hopping.


----------



## CvilleDiane

n2mm said:


> yes, I’m still waiting. Nothing yet.  Everything I bought was a combo payment with cc and gift cards or Disney visa rewards card.  My daughter got 3 out of 4 deposited. The only one she didn’t get was the only one that was a combo payment.  I saw on FB yesterday someone posted she got her refunds finally via checks, but came weeks apart.  I’m guessing we’re waiting on checks, but can’t be sure. I’m so tire of dealing with it.


Do you know if the person getting checks got the email that it was processing? I still haven’t gotten that for the partial refund yet, even though I have phone confirmation that it will happen


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

StacyStrong said:


> So... what was the result of those 4 hours? Did they tell you what the amount would be for those two passes or did you eventually accept that they wouldn’t tell you?


Well you ask what the result was........  no they did not tell me the amount of my refund as the cast member did not know or had no way of getting this info for me.
But as a good Disney Family,as many of us are. We have spent $75,000 to $100,000 over the last 33 years on WDW trips I feel I should have been  given this amount.
I hope this works out for the good. Yes I like WDW but this is so wrong


----------



## n2mm

CvilleDiane said:


> Do you know if the person getting checks got the email that it was processing? I still haven’t gotten that for the partial refund yet, even though I have phone confirmation that it will happen



my daughter got the processed email.  I did not.  No word on the person getting checks.  my daughter has 1 missing refund, so we are watching that because it’s a child, so we don’t know who’s address it’s coming to, since I paid for it.


----------



## CvilleDiane

n2mm said:


> my daughter got the processed email.  I did not.  No word on the person getting checks.  my daughter has 1 missing refund, so we are watching that because it’s a child, so we don’t know who’s address it’s coming to, since I paid for it.


Thanks for the info! Just knowing people are starting to get checks is probably good progress.


----------



## AlderaanWasAnInsideJob

Sharing my experience here as well...

Type of pass: Non FL resident platinum pass (x2)
Original expiration: 01/26/2021
New Expiration: 06/22/2021
Type of refund: Originally requested partial, recently responded to an email requesting cancellation. $162.37 (x2) issued 07/16/2020

None of this really makes sense to me. I originally called VIPassholder line and the cast member successfully processed the partial refund request in lieu of pass extension. I was told at that time they didn't know what the amounts would be, but a cast member would call back before the refund was issued to explain the amount and verify the payment method (this never happened). I recently received an email explaining the full cancellation option which included a link to set your preference (the additional one month extension or AP cancellation). I picked cancellation, but it was not clear if that applied to both APs on my account. We upgraded our tickets to APs in January using ticket bridging, so only about half of the AP amount was actually charged directly by Disney. I'm wondering if this will have an affect on the refundable amount (does anyone know?), and also has something to do with the new expiration dates? I'm planning to call VIPassholder again and clarify this situation.


----------



## AlderaanWasAnInsideJob

CJK said:


> Hi all! This thread had been an invaluable resource, so I wanted to report back. We are platinum AP holders, paid in full, from Canada. My dh has a My Disney Experience account, and both of our AP's are linked to it.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, he received 1 email that had a link for cancelling. However, there was no name in the email, so we had no idea whose AP we were cancelling by clicking it. After clicking, we did get a confirmation email, but again, no name. I emailed Disney, and got a response a week later. She said that BOTH of us should have received separate cancel emails. Since we only got 1, only 1 of the passes had been cancelled. We had to call to cancel the other one.
> 
> We did that tonight. We only waited 45 minutes to get through. The CM went ahead and cancelled both passes. He couldn't tell which pass had been cancelled through the email, so he just processed both. We have since received a confirmation email, but just like the first one two weeks ago, no specific names are mentioned. Hopefully it went through ok!!
> 
> Good luck, everyone!


Thank you for this! I'm on the phone right now because we're in the same situation.


----------



## AlderaanWasAnInsideJob

CJK said:


> Hi all! This thread had been an invaluable resource, so I wanted to report back. We are platinum AP holders, paid in full, from Canada. My dh has a My Disney Experience account, and both of our AP's are linked to it.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, he received 1 email that had a link for cancelling. However, there was no name in the email, so we had no idea whose AP we were cancelling by clicking it. After clicking, we did get a confirmation email, but again, no name. I emailed Disney, and got a response a week later. She said that BOTH of us should have received separate cancel emails. Since we only got 1, only 1 of the passes had been cancelled. We had to call to cancel the other one.
> 
> We did that tonight. We only waited 45 minutes to get through. The CM went ahead and cancelled both passes. He couldn't tell which pass had been cancelled through the email, so he just processed both. We have since received a confirmation email, but just like the first one two weeks ago, no specific names are mentioned. Hopefully it went through ok!!
> 
> Good luck, everyone!


Just got off the phone. The wait time was very short. The first CM offered to provide an automatic callback as a transfer over to the credit department. They mentioned it would be a 50 minute wait, but I received the callback literally seconds after hanging up with the first CM. They confirmed that the cancellation indeed only processed for one of the APs, so good thing I called to confirm as they put the second one through right away.


----------



## Troy Hammond

DisneyHomework said:


> Just updating for those looking for experiences with refunds- obviously the issue being no 2 experiences have been the same.  We activated late December 2019, are extended till end of April.  The cast member was no nonsense very confident in the process (passholder line, 30 min hold, 9am EST).
> I explained that I understand they aren’t giving out calculations of refunds and wasn’t holding that against the messenger, and that I had a rough calculation in mind.  He said they literally had no idea.  I said my pass is an upgraded hopper, can you at least confirm they aren’t partially refunding my upgraded amount, that it should be based on the full value/total I paid.  He totally understood the question and agreed with me that it should be that way, but could not confirm that to be the case.
> 
> At this point my hope is that Disney does this right, for such loyal guests.  I remain concerned that the refund amounts will not be as simple as value/365 etc.
> 1- if it was that simple, they would publish it.
> 2- they are very overt to explain none of these refunds will process until weeks after the decision period has ended (so no line of sight to the outcome until it’s too
> 3- they read you a disclosure reiterating that you cannot change your mind (when you get a lowball refund).
> 4- they are open.  They contractually really don’t have to offer the option, so i think they feel pretty confident that while it would tick off a lot of people, it wouldn’t cause damages they feel compelled to remedy.
> 
> Obviously my hope is that it’s just straight forward and that I’m buying a new pass to use when we feel safe returning, ASAP!
> 
> Just sharing my experience.  Easy refund process, now we wait!


Just a thought.  They stopped charging monthly Passholders (or refunded them) during the closure period.  Monthly payment folks can opt. to cancel as well with no additional charges (refund for July if they were charged).  That means the monthly payment folks only ended up paying for the time period


----------



## JFox

Like a scene from "The Box" I finally pushed the button and canceled my AP.  Printed EVERYTHING.  Waiting for the confirmation email.  I did not get an option to select the refund method but would prefer a check versus the original form of payment.

This is what I estimate the refund may be.
Gold AP
Purchased January 12, 2020 $744.44
New expiration date including the 117 days: May 9, 2021.  (The additional 30 days have also been applied even though I did not request.)
July 11, 2020-May 9, 2021= 303 days
$744.44/365= $2.04
$2.04×303= $617.99


----------



## FinallyFL

Troy Hammond said:


> Just a thought.  They stopped charging monthly Passholders (or refunded them) during the closure period.  Monthly payment folks can opt. to cancel as well with no additional charges (refund for July if they were charged).  That means the monthly payment folks only ended up paying for the time period


Not really. The down payment and first monthly payment occur within days of each other so that's about 25% of the cost right there. Also payment starts when the voucher is purchased regardless of when the pass is activated. I had paid for over 50% of my daughter's ticket befor she entered the parks. Her pass originally expired Jan 10, 2021 but the payments would end in early October.


----------



## JOLT

JFox said:


> Like a scene from "The Box" I finally pushed the button and canceled my AP.  Printed EVERYTHING.  Waiting for the confirmation email.  I did not get an option to select the refund method but would prefer a check versus the original form of payment.
> 
> This is what I estimate the refund may be.
> Gold AP
> Purchased January 12, 2020 $744.44
> New expiration date including the 117 days: May 9, 2021.  (The additional 30 days have also been applied even though I did not request.)
> July 11, 2020-May 9, 2021= 303 days
> $744.44/365= $2.04
> $2.04×303= $617.99



I could be wrong but I thought Disney was not refunding for blackout dates? Maybe that's why its not so cut and dry?  is it 
744.44/365 x (number of days left - black out)
744.44/365 x number of days left
744.44/(365- black out) x (number of days left - black out)


----------



## JFox

JOLT said:


> I could be wrong but I thought Disney was not refunding for blackout dates? Maybe that's why its not so cut and dry?  is it
> 744.44/365 x (number of days left - black out)
> 744.44/365 x number of days left
> 744.44/(365- black out) x (number of days left - black out)



No one really knows or will until September.  That was my guess.


----------



## Troy Hammond

I know that some of us are concerned how Disney will calcuate the refund for paid in full canceled APs.  Disney continues to say the refund is based on "remaining access days" from 7/11 through expiration as extended.  In order to calculate the refund the question becomes what is the value a "remaining access day?"  I think most folks agree the calculation should be the price paid for the pass, multiplied by the number of days in the year = the value of a remaining access day, multipled by the number of days remaining on your pass (one month extension would not apply). The only caveat might be for those who have a pass with block-out days...those days will likely be substrated from the number of days remaining on your pass when calculating the refund.

Admittedly I've been a little nervous that Disney will not use the above formula when calculating the refund however I was thinking...the way that Disney is treating cancelation for monthly payment APs probably reflects on the way they'll calculate the refund for canceled paid in full APs.  Disney stopped charging monthly passholders (or refunded them for any payments made after the closure).  Monthly payment folks can opt. to cancel just like paid in full folks with no additional charges beyond the closure date (refund for July if they were charged).  In short, the monthly payment folks only paid for the time period before the closure and limitations were placed on APs.  Because Disney is not charging monthlty folks after the park closure and letting them walk away with no additional payments means that Disney will likely use the calculation that I noted above to refund canceled paid in full APs.  I don't see how they can treat monthly payment and paid in full folks different.  Stoping payments for monthly folks once the parks closed is the same as fully refunding paid in full folks 7/11 though the expiration of their pass (minus the extra one month).  Because of this comparison I don't see Disney making up a  random dollar amount for the value of a "remaining access day" other than maybe eliminating the number of block-out days.

I'm guessing one of the reasons we're not getting the cancelation calculation when calling is because Disney doesn't want non-accounting Cast Members discussing/calculating refunds with callers.

Am I not thinking about this correctly?


----------



## CvilleDiane

JFox said:


> No one really knows or will until September.  That was my guess.



You could check with someone who has gotten a refund for the closure. That included black out dates for Gold, and I imagine the process will be the same.


----------



## Disneyhanna

I’m guessing this has been said before but just posting my experience!

I cancelled my platinum pass using my custom email link. I originally paid with a $1000 gift card and the remainder on a credit card. I called the AP line and waited about 15 minutes a little under an hour ago, and the CM clarified that they will be sending refunds as checks, even though I paid with a gift card. He specifically said it was so people could have the funds back due to COVID, rather than have the funds tied to another gift card. (He mentioned the typical pre-COVID course of action for something like this would have been to send a new e-gift card via email.) I have a different shipping and billing address so he recommended updating them to the address I want the check sent to, to avoid any confusion in the system, even though it should default to your shipping address on MDE.


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

Troy Hammond said:


> I know that some of us are concerned how Disney will calcuate the refund for paid in full canceled APs.  Disney continues to say the refund is based on "remaining access days" from 7/11 through expiration as extended.  In order to calculate the refund the question becomes what is the value a "remaining access day?"  I think most folks agree the calculation should be the price paid for the pass, multiplied by the number of days in the year = the value of a remaining access day, multipled by the number of days remaining on your pass (one month extension would not apply). The only caveat might be for those who have a pass with block-out days...those days will likely be substrated from the number of days remaining on your pass when calculating the refund.
> 
> Admittedly I've been a little nervous that Disney will not use the above formula when calculating the refund however I was thinking...the way that Disney is treating cancelation for monthly payment APs probably reflects on the way they'll calculate the refund for canceled paid in full APs.  Disney stopped charging monthly passholders (or refunded them for any payments made after the closure).  Monthly payment folks can opt. to cancel just like paid in full folks with no additional charges beyond the closure date (refund for July if they were charged).  In short, the monthly payment folks only paid for the time period before the closure and limitations were placed on APs.  Because Disney is not charging monthlty folks after the park closure and letting them walk away with no additional payments means that Disney will likely use the calculation that I noted above to refund canceled paid in full APs.  I don't see how they can treat monthly payment and paid in full folks different.  Stoping payments for monthly folks once the parks closed is the same as fully refunding paid in full folks 7/11 though the expiration of their pass (minus the extra one month).  Because of this comparison I don't see Disney making up a  random dollar amount for the value of a "remaining access day" other than maybe eliminating the number of block-out days.
> 
> I'm guessing one of the reasons we're not getting the cancelation calculation when calling is because Disney doesn't want non-accounting Cast Members discussing/calculating refunds with callers.
> 
> Am I not thinking about this correctly?


Wow, I like and understand the way you think sounds good hope your right time will tell


----------



## Rockbro

In terms of park reservations, this truly is infuriating. Annual pass holders are being treated as bottom of the barrel. Blocked out of every park except for Epcot until September. Why are theme park ticket holders getting priority? I can understand resort guests, but correct me if I'm wrong... annual passes are theme park tickets.

Essentially, I paid for an annual pass with only 3 weeks of blockouts, but I'm now losing value to my ticket because I'm incurring additional.

I don't think we'll be renewing.


----------



## yulilin3

Rockbro said:


> In terms of park reservations, this truly is infuriating. Annual pass holders are being treated as bottom of the barrel. Blocked out of every park except for Epcot until September. Why are theme park ticket holders getting priority? I can understand resort guests, but correct me if I'm wrong... annual passes are theme park tickets.
> 
> Essentially, I paid for an annual pass with only 3 weeks of blockouts, but I'm now losing value to my ticket because I'm incurring additional.
> 
> I don't think we'll be renewing.


remember you have until August 11th to actually cancel your AP, so you don't have to wait until the renewal day if you are not happy with the current situatiion


----------



## Judique

yulilin3 said:


> remember you have until August 11th to actually cancel your AP, so you don't have to wait until the renewal day *if you are not happy with the current situatiion*



It certainly makes sense to cancel if you are not visiting during the extension period, especially for out of state passholders. I haven't made up my mind yet, as I have a trip scheduled in November and I fall into the at risk category, but I love to visit Florida when it cools down up here. For me it will depend on numbers in the state.

For those upset at Disney who say they don't think they will renew: Are you planning to 'give up' going to Disney? I certainly am not, and will definitely be a future annual pass holder. Anyone that goes twice within a year for a week is probably always going to save money with an annual pass. I've had annual passes for 20 years and this is the first time that I've ever seen this situation. I've always saved money. Whether it be TIW, store discounts, room discounts, dining discounts, my annual pass has saved me as well as providing admission at a reduced rate.

I just don't get why people can't understand that everybody, including businesses are seriously affected and it's not 'business as usual'.

My only hope is that within 1-2 years, things will return to our previous normal. It's not going to be instant. I will be getting another pass (actually have an extra one in MDE) and will continue to use them as things get better for all of us, customers and businesses alike.

Edit: Disney is not selling AP's right now. What if they decide that's a good idea for the future? We would certainly see the 'other side' very quickly. Sure hope they don't decide to quit selling to us out of state buyers/visitors/fans.


----------



## MeridaAnn

Troy Hammond said:


> Just a thought.  They stopped charging monthly Passholders (or refunded them) during the closure period.  Monthly payment folks can opt. to cancel as well with no additional charges (refund for July if they were charged).  That means the monthly payment folks only ended up paying for the time period



So, one element I really haven't seen discussed anywhere is the down payment part of the monthly passes. For those who had monthly passes that were just cancelled (no more payments and no more access), was there any indication that part of the down payment would be refunded? I don't think so, from what I've seen, but I'm not sure. My pass is paid in full, but I'm definitely wondering if Disney is calculating in anything like the down payment when they are deciding the daily refund rate. I know we don't know *anything* about how Disney is calculating this (which is ridiculous), but it's just an element that I haven't seen discussed at all and I was curious.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to select the refund before the deadline comes. When I had tried to calculate things before, it seemed like my estimate for the refund was pretty close to the discount I would get for renewing. My numbers could be high, though, since I don't know how Disney is calculating them, but I'm also not even sure I'm going to be ready to go back when my renewal date comes around this fall. It's all so unknown, but I'm pretty done with giving Disney the benefit of the doubt. Between the communication failures, their complete refusal to be transparent about our money, the careless over-charging glitch that they hit my friends with, so many of my favorite things at the parks being unavailable for now, and so many other things plus how things in Florida are going in general on the pandemic front... I just need to wait until I'm excited to go back again and right now the idea of going to Disney does not excite me personally and I don't see that changing soon enough to justify a renewal for me just now. [I'm not trying to convince anyone else one way or another here, btw, just trying to sort out my own thoughts on the decision.]


----------



## SunnyBunny33

I’m a Silver AP and chose extension option.  I have Christmas blockout days with my pass. Disney recently added the one extra bonus month, but it cuts across the Christmas blockout dates, so I’m not REALLY getting 30 days extra.  Anyone have similar issue?


----------



## OKW Lover

MeridaAnn said:


> So, one element I really haven't seen discussed anywhere is the down payment part of the monthly passes. For those who had monthly passes that were just cancelled (no more payments and no more access), was there any indication that part of the down payment would be refunded? I don't think so, from what I've seen, but I'm not sure. My pass is paid in full, but I'm definitely wondering if Disney is calculating in anything like the down payment when they are deciding the daily refund rate. I know we don't know *anything* about how Disney is calculating this (which is ridiculous), but it's just an element that I haven't seen discussed at all and I was curious.


The amount of "down payment" is irrelevant to the calculation of the refund amount.  Its based on the total cost of the pass.


----------



## PrincessV

Judique said:


> Edit: Disney is not selling AP's right now. What if they decide that's a good idea for the future?


That's exactly why I'm opting to keep my AP with extension. With my late-March renewal, I'm effectively getting 13 months for the price of a pre-price increase 12. And I'm local enough that I can do day or overnight visits on pretty short notice. So I'm reasonably confident I can get my money's worth before it expires, even if I take the next few months off. I can't see me ever getting regular tickets, so if I canceled, I'd just write off WDW entirely for a long while.


----------



## MeridaAnn

OKW Lover said:


> The amount of "down payment" is irrelevant to the calculation of the refund amount.  Its based on the total cost of the pass.



Okay, that would be good - is that certain now? The last I saw, some of those who had started to receive their refunds were still not getting what they expected for their refunds and no one was certain what formula was being used. Has it been confirmed now that they are in fact doing a straight (total/365)*(days lost) now?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Judique said:


> It certainly makes sense to cancel if you are not visiting during the extension period, especially for out of state passholders. I haven't made up my mind yet, as I have a trip scheduled in November and I fall into the at risk category, but I love to visit Florida when it cools down up here. For me it will depend on numbers in the state.
> 
> For those upset at Disney who say they don't think they will renew: Are you planning to 'give up' going to Disney? I certainly am not, and will definitely be a future annual pass holder. Anyone that goes twice within a year for a week is probably always going to save money with an annual pass. I've had annual passes for 20 years and this is the first time that I've ever seen this situation. I've always saved money. Whether it be TIW, store discounts, room discounts, dining discounts, my annual pass has saved me as well as providing admission at a reduced rate.
> 
> I just don't get why people can't understand that everybody, including businesses are seriously affected and it's not 'business as usual'.
> 
> My only hope is that within 1-2 years, things will return to our previous normal. It's not going to be instant. I will be getting another pass (actually have an extra one in MDE) and will continue to use them as things get better for all of us, customers and businesses alike.
> 
> Edit: Disney is not selling AP's right now. What if they decide that's a good idea for the future? We would certainly see the 'other side' very quickly. Sure hope they don't decide to quit selling to us out of state buyers/visitors/fans.


Our APs originally expired in September and have now been extended to January. Our July trip was cancelled but we have a trip booked for 14 days in October. I have no idea whether the borders will be open, but as of today, our flights are scheduled. Our choice is, do we leave the APs in place and risk ‘losing’ the possibility of a refund or do we cancel our APs and obtain a refund of about $600 each. I thought of cancelling the APs and buying ordinary park tickets, but even non hoppers would be about $1000 for 14 days. I thought about cancelling the existing APs and buying new ones but not activating them, to keep our APRs , but my TA tells me that WDW are not selling APs right now. I e mailed guest services three weeks ago and sent a few polite reminders but so far no response. No correspondence whatsoever infact from WDW regarding our APs.


----------



## elaine amj

Ugh. I don't know what to do. I don't get any passholder emails so very thankful for ppl posting the verbiage in theirs. Trying my best to stay semi-up-to-date with what Disney is offering. I was originally ecstatic about the extension but with everything in Florida, it's better for me just to cancel and get refunded.

But nobody seems to have a clue how they will process the refund since I purchased my APs third party from Sam's Club. On top of that, I bought my tix before the last big price increase in June 2019 so paid $924.78 per ticket (instead of $1191.74) for my Platinum Passes.

How much will I get back? Will they send me a check or what?

I activated my APs on Dec 22, 2019 (so it was only valid for 3 months before the park closed). My current expiry with extension is May 22, 2020.

I wished they offered a pause and reset like Universal did. Yes my money would be tied up but I'd be ok with that. It sucks to make a decision without knowing the numbers. Will I get back nearly $900 per ticket? Or just under $700?

I'm still wishing and hoping we can go back this year but there are so many unknowns to be stuck with nearly $2k in tickets. We just cancelled our end of August trip.


----------



## Judique

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Our APs originally expired in September and have now been extended to January. Our July trip was cancelled but we have a trip booked for 14 days in October. I have no idea whether the borders will be open, but as of today, our flights are scheduled. Our choice is, do we leave the APs in place and risk ‘losing’ the possibility of a refund or do we cancel our APs and obtain a refund of about $600 each. I thought of cancelling the APs and buying ordinary park tickets, but even non hoppers would be about $1000 for 14 days. I thought about cancelling the existing APs and buying new ones but not activating them, to keep our APRs , but my TA tells me that WDW are not selling APs right now. I e mailed guest services three weeks ago and sent a few polite reminders but so far no response. No correspondence whatsoever infact from WDW regarding our APs.



I can certainly understand where you are coming from. You need a crystal ball for your decision. 

The fact that WDW is open and will probably remain open doesn't mean that the borders will open. 

Truth be told, the risk is in coming here.  If I lived elsewhere in the world, I wouldn't be trying to come here even in October. As someone who lives here with an AP that I've already received a partial refund for, I'm debating taking the remainder refund and giving up my November DVC trip. I'm leaning towards cancelation. There will be other trips.  For me, not because I'm safer at home, but because there is no need to expose myself. I can wait. 

So, Disney is not going to give you an answer because they really can't foresee whether this country will let you in.  The fact you have an airline that has kept your flight scheduled means little - they are just trying to survive.

The decision is yours to make.  I know what I would do in your case. I'd play it safe. But I'm pretty risk averse. And in the high risk category.


----------



## Judique

PrincessV said:


> That's exactly why I'm opting to keep my AP with extension. With my late-March renewal, I'm effectively getting 13 months for the price of a pre-price increase 12. And I'm local enough that I can do day or overnight visits on pretty short notice. So I'm reasonably confident I can get my money's worth before it expires, even if I take the next few months off. I can't see me ever getting regular tickets, so if I canceled, I'd just write off WDW entirely for a long while.



Your decision makes sense for your situation. With both extensions my AP would have gone through April. And maybe by then I'd be comfortable going - who knows? 

If I lived close enough to go for a day every so often, no brainer - keep the pass.

It's the whole travel thing, plus concentrated park visits and a desire to try to do as much as possible, Disney Springs, eat out, all the parks, visit favorite spots in Florida, that combines to increase exposure and condense it into a week or so. That's too much for me right now. But, one day in the parks, drench myself in sanitizer and back home to my own space - sounds like a plan. Enjoy! Keep the magic alive for the rest of us.


----------



## Judique

elaine amj said:


> Ugh. I don't know what to do. I don't get any passholder emails so very thankful for ppl posting the verbiage in theirs. Trying my best to stay semi-up-to-date with what Disney is offering. I was originally ecstatic about the extension but with everything in Florida, it's better for me just to cancel and get refunded.
> 
> But nobody seems to have a clue how they will process the refund since I purchased my APs third party from Sam's Club. On top of that, I bought my tix before the last big price increase in June 2019 so paid $924.78 per ticket (instead of $1191.74) for my Platinum Passes.
> 
> How much will I get back? Will they send me a check or what?
> 
> I activated my APs on Dec 22, 2019 (so it was only valid for 3 months before the park closed). My current expiry with extension is May 22, 2020.
> 
> I wished they offered a pause and reset like Universal did. Yes my money would be tied up but I'd be ok with that. It sucks to make a decision without knowing the numbers. Will I get back nearly $900 per ticket? Or just under $700?
> 
> I'm still wishing and hoping we can go back this year but there are so many unknowns to be stuck with nearly $2k in tickets. We just cancelled our end of August trip.



I would think you would be looking at 282 days of refund. Probably $918 or so, but it's difficult to determine. Or if your refund is based on what you actually paid at Sam's then $718 or so.  Either way you activated them and got some use out of them for either almost free or for about $200 - you should be looking good.


----------



## Aravan24

So my family of 3 renewed our WDW Platinum Annual Passes back on June 20, 2019. At the time, the going rate for the Platinum AP was $1119.00 per person, plus tax. With the 15% renewal discount, that made it $951.15 per person, plus tax, for a total of $1012.97 per person. Keep in mind that our APs were set to expire on June 21, 2020...well before the parks were set to reopen.

On May 15, 2020, I called V.I.Passholder line and chose to get the refund for the portion of my ticket when WDW would be closed, per the email I'd received back in April of 2020. Additionally, since our renewal was paid for with the value of some unused tickets, plus about $600 in Disney gift cards, I opted for a different form of payment (I no longer had the gift cards that had been used). Further, my expectation was that since WDW was closed for the last 14 weeks (98 days, to be exact) of my valid AP year, that I would be receiving a refund of right about $270.00 per person, for a total of $810.00.

Between Thursday of last week and yesterday, we received 3 separate checks from Disney in the mail. One each made out to me, my wife, and my 12-year-old son. Each check was in the amount of $215.68...significantly less than what I'd expected. Further, these checks were not accompanied by any information on how these amounts had been calculated, nor did I receive any email or other communication from Disney about them. On Monday of this week, I called the V.I.Passholder line again and asked to get an explanation of where this amount had come from and was immediately told that the Cast Member helping me would need to make an appointment with their escalation line for them to call me back about this. It took an hour and a half on the phone just for the VIP line CM to schedule this call...which I have yet to receive from Disney.

I cannot and will not cash the checks prior to knowing how they were calculated. Sounds like it's yet another case of this mess of a 'process' Disney is using.

Rob
Host of the Jedi Temple Archives Podcast
Co-Host of the Hoop-Dee-Duo Disney Review Show Podcast


----------



## OKWFan88

Hoping some one can shed some light... I just called the AP line and cancelled my out of state Platinum annual pass which per the CM goes into cancel status on 8/12/20. The CM I spoke with didn't know a lot about the process. So, I am a little confused. I got the annual pass 12/15/2019 as I upgraded it from a 8 day park hopper park ticket about two days before my trip ended. My AP was extended out until 5/2021. Per the conversation with the CM, they can't tell you what your refund is and you won't receive it until maybe September and it will go back to the original payment, which is fine as I used the Disney credit card... But she said that the refund is based on the park closure until your original expiration date. So if the park closed in March, does that mean that I would get basically a 7 month (March to December) refund on the pass? Also, you don't receive a confirmation on the cancellation which I thought was odd.


----------



## elaine amj

OKWFan88 said:


> Hoping some one can shed some light... I just called the AP line and cancelled my out of state Platinum annual pass which per the CM goes into cancel status on 8/12/20. The CM I spoke with didn't know a lot about the process. So, I am a little confused. I got the annual pass 12/15/2019 as I upgraded it from a 8 day park hopper park ticket about two days before my trip ended. My AP was extended out until 5/2021. Per the conversation with the CM, they can't tell you what your refund is and you won't receive it until maybe September and it will go back to the original payment, which is fine as I used the Disney credit card... But she said that the refund is based on the park closure until your original expiration date. So if the park closed in March, does that mean that I would get basically a 7 month (March to December) refund on the pass? Also, you don't receive a confirmation on the cancellation which I thought was odd.



7 months? Isn't March to December 9 months? Was your original expiry Dec 9 2020? So you should be getting back 8+ months, right?


----------



## OKWFan88

elaine amj said:


> 7 months? Isn't March to December 9 months? Was your original expiry Dec 9 2020? So you should be getting back 8+ months, right?


See that's why I am confused - because the CM kept saying 7 months, but March to Dec is close to 9 months. My original Expiration is 12/15/20. I did just get an email to confirm my cancellation even though the CM said I wouldn't get one... And the email says something different than she said. Email says "receive a partial refund for the remaining access days of your annual pass from July 11, 2020 through your pass expiration date (as extended, if applicable) So, then does that mean I am getting a refund from 7/11/20 thru 12/15/20 or 7/11/20 thru 5/15/20 which is what the extension is now showing for my pass?


----------



## nicko

I called today and cancelled my out of state Platinum passes.  I cancelled three of them and then received two "generic" email confirmations (which is a little disconcerting).  All three of the passes I was cancelling were for adults yet I was able to cancel them without the CM having to talk to the other adults.  This is different then some have reported on this thread.

I asked for the amount I am to be refunded but the CM was unable to tell me.  She said I would find out in September.  I no longer have the credit card that I used originally to purchase the passes.  She said I would get a check.

This is what bothers me:
1) How is it acceptable to give refunds but not tell the consumer how much the refund will be?
2) Why do I have to wait until September to get the refund?
3) The generic email confirmation I received does not specify which pass I cancelled so what if they don't cancel all of them.
4) Why did I have to spend almost an hour on hold with Disney to achieve this less than satisfying result? I never received a cancellation email link like many passholders did even though I get other passholder emails from Disney.
5) Why am I not sent a real receipt for my cancellation?  Every other merchant I have ever dealt with could generate a refund receipt.


----------



## dlavender

nicko said:


> I called today and cancelled my out of state Platinum passes.  I cancelled three of them and then received two "generic" email confirmations (which is a little disconcerting).  All three of the passes I was cancelling were for adults yet I was able to cancel them without the CM having to talk to the other adults.  This is different then some have reported on this thread.
> 
> I asked for the amount I am to be refunded but the CM was unable to tell me.  She said I would find out in September.  I no longer have the credit card that I used originally to purchase the passes.  She said I would get a check.
> 
> This is what bothers me:
> 1) How is it acceptable to give refunds but not tell the consumer how much the refund will be?
> 2) Why do I have to wait until September to get the refund?
> 3) The generic email confirmation I received does not specify which pass I cancelled so what if they don't cancel all of them.
> 4) Why did I have to spend almost an hour on hold with Disney to achieve this less than satisfying result? I never received a cancellation email link like many passholders did even though I get other passholder emails from Disney.
> 5) Why am I not sent a real receipt for my cancellation?  Every other merchant I have ever dealt with could generate a refund receipt.



I’m frustrated with that as well.

After my call where I was told I’d get a refund as well as a $50 gift card for all the trouble all I got was a generic email.  Didn’t outline anything that we talked about. So I’ve got no “proof” if it comes down to it.


----------



## elaine amj

So I called tonight (8pm on Thursday night) and waited about 20+ mins to talk to an agent (not bad). I called but DH is the owner of the account. The agent had to talk to him to confirm he was good with it (I got the impression that if he called, they wouldn't have needed me since he manages my account).

She told me my refund would be from July 11 (park reopen) to May 20 (new expiration with 1 month extra) instead of March to December 20, 2020 (my original expiration) which I had expected.

I explained I purchased from Sam's Club and asked how they would know the original method of payment. We joked around a bit and she said essentially that they do know (feels a bit like a breach of privacy to me since I gave my payment info to Sam's and not to Disney - unless they go through Sam's to refund me somehow).

I didn't get the original email offering me the option to cancel by email but I surprisingly did get an email confirmation of the cancellation. Two separate emails for DH and I with no names included. 

I had 9 months left so I better get $700-900 back or I will be calling back.

The agent also explained that even though I cancelled, my pass is valid until August 11. A bit bummed I can't make use of that lol. Oh well - I'm safer where I am right now so I'll stay put and wave at Mickey from a distance.


----------



## bloomcruisers

Since getting confirmations of the cancellations appear to be hit or miss and specific details are inadequate on the confirmations that are received, is there any problem with recording the conversation with the cm so that can serve as documentation of cancellation?

I know I would have to tell the cm that I am recording.


----------



## japajsm

Sorry if someone has already asked. I followed the link in the Disney Destinations email to request a refund, but I am confused as to whether or not I cancelled both my husband and I. It said just our last name and didn't list individual passholders. I received the confirmation email, but it didn't include our names, so I'm not sure. TIA


----------



## CJK

japajsm said:


> Sorry if someone has already asked. I followed the link in the Disney Destinations email to request a refund, but I am confused as to whether or not I cancelled both my husband and I. It said just our last name and didn't list individual passholders. I received the confirmation email, but it didn't include our names, so I'm not sure. TIA


Do you and your husband share the same MDE account? We do. We had the exact same situation. My husband and I have the same last name, but only received ONE confirmation email with no names on it. We ended up calling, just to make sure both passes were cancelled. The CM on the phone couldn't tell which pass was cancelled online, so he just cancelled both for us via phone. Good luck!


----------



## mickeyfino

Sharing my cancellation experience for my family of four. 

Out of state Platinum Plus AP
Original expiration: 6/21/20
Extended expiration (with extra month): 11/16/20

I called a few days before the parks opened to request partial refund. The very nice CM took down my request for partial refund, phone #, and other info and said Disney will call if they have questions. 

A week or so later, I got two of the AP option emails. I clicked on the personalized link on both emails and selected the cancellation option. I received two generic confirmation emails.

Since there are four of us, like many others here, I did not know who's AP was actually cancelled. So today I called the AP line and waited on hold for a little over an hour before speaking to another very nice CM. He told me he saw only DH and my AP's were cancelled. DD14 and DD12 were not. So the CM put through the cancellation request for DD's and waited on the phone with me until the two generic confirmation emails arrived in my inbox, about 5 minutes later. 

So I *think* we are all set now? It's frustrating to have to call multiple times and still find out that not all the cancellations were processed. I mean, if I didn't bother clicking on the email links bc I assumed the first call took care of everything, and I didn't call again today, how was I supposed to know that all four of our AP's were not actually cancelled? Really, how difficult is it to add a passholder's name to the email confirmation?? I might just give them another call before 8/11 just to make sure YET AGAIN that everything has been cancelled.


----------



## Runnsally

bloomcruisers said:


> Since getting confirmations of the cancellations appear to be hit or miss and specific details are inadequate on the confirmations that are received, is there any problem with recording the conversation with the cm so that can serve as documentation of cancellation?
> 
> I know I would have to tell the cm that I am recording.


Regardless of intent, an overly confrontational approach in my opinion.


----------



## bloomcruisers

Runnsally said:


> Regardless of intent, an overly confrontational approach in my opinion.


There would be nothing confrontational in my conversation at all. I’d simply state that since the system is not set up properly, it does not show who has been cancelled and I’d like to record the conversation to document the cancellation. Unless the cm I’m talking to is the one who set up the system, l can’t see why it would offend them.


----------



## Runnsally

bloomcruisers said:


> There would be nothing confrontational in my conversation at all. I’d simply state that since the system is not set up properly, it does not show who has been cancelled and I’d like to record the conversation to document the cancellation. Unless the cm I’m talking to is the one who set up the system, l can’t see why it would offend them.


Lol...good luck


----------



## cindyfan

So.... why August 11th?? 
Seems like a random date!  I know it's 30 days after the re-opening.... but.....
With all that's going on... why are they pushing this?
They can easily see if you have used your AP after the re-opening date... so why not inform everyone as long as not used since ther re-opening, that they have until say Dec 31st?  So many people are waiting to see if things ease up to decide on trips in Oct, Nov and Dec.  

Does anyone think that maybe on August 12th they will start selling APs again??  

I am still waiting to see if anyone has any info for those that purchased through Sam's club.  Why can't they just be up front and give us the information we need to make a decision.


----------



## laugard

bloomcruisers said:


> There would be nothing confrontational in my conversation at all. I’d simply state that since the system is not set up properly, it does not show who has been cancelled and I’d like to record the conversation to document the cancellation. Unless the cm I’m talking to is the one who set up the system, l can’t see why it would offend them.


I'd be very surprised if they would allow it. Or I should say I'd be surprised if Disney's policies allowed it. My guess is their training included instructions on either refusing to give consent or hanging up the call. I know most (if not all) banks don't allow their customer service reps to be recorded. I'd imagine it's the same for most corporations.


----------



## n2mm

Looks like I’m getting something in today’s mail.  Not sure which ticket refund yet.


----------



## trishadono

cindyfan said:


> So.... why August 11th??
> Seems like a random date!  I know it's 30 days after the re-opening.... but.....
> With all that's going on... why are they pushing this?
> They can easily see if you have used your AP after the re-opening date... so why not inform everyone as long as not used since ther re-opening, that they have until say Dec 31st?  So many people are waiting to see if things ease up to decide on trips in Oct, Nov and Dec.
> 
> Does anyone think that maybe on August 12th they will start selling APs again??
> 
> I am still waiting to see if anyone has any info for those that purchased through Sam's club.  Why can't they just be up front and give us the information we need to make a decision.


I got a refund from Epcot Customer service for about the price of what I thought the refund should be. They put the credit in the credit card stored in my MDE.
What is odd is I have mine and DD’s bf in my account because I bought his ticket. He can’t go this fall is why I canceled. However I got my $ back but his ticket STILL shows good through 3/07/21.


----------



## CvilleDiane

n2mm said:


> Looks like I’m getting something in today’s mail.  Not sure which ticket refund yet.


I have a love/hate relationship with these USPS preview emails. Love knowing what's coming, but the suspense all day is the worst! I hope it is the amount you were expecting! Nothing in my preview email today.


----------



## n2mm

CvilleDiane said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with these USPS preview emails. Love knowing what's coming, but the suspense all day is the worst! I hope it is the amount you were expecting! Nothing in my preview email today.



I know!  The worse is checking on vacation and seeing something strange coming.  I try not to do it then.


----------



## n2mm

trishadono said:


> I got a refund from Epcot Customer service for about the price of what I thought the refund should be. They put the credit in the credit card stored in my MDE.
> What is odd is I have mine and DD’s bf in my account because I bought his ticket. He can’t go this fall is why I canceled. However I got my $ back but his ticket STILL shows good through 3/07/21.



yes, I paid for my granddaughters and one showed up in my cc account and said Epcot Guest services july 6, 2020 on it.  I’m hoping the one arriving today by mail is for the second Granddaughte who I’ve not gotten refund for.


----------



## terri33inne

Disney is not handling this well at all.  When was it announced that they would stop the option of getting a partial refund for the days the parks were closed?  I just searched back through my e-mails, and did not receive anything, nor did I get a snail mail about it.

They can't tell me how much my prorated refund will be if I cancel until it goes through.
They've extended my pass the # of days the parks were closed +the extra 30, but there's no accounting for the inability to park-hop anymore.
You can't get through on the phone without spending hours on the phone. (While waiting on hold they're still talking about purchasing the park hopper option).
The communication with this roll-out has been horrible, not to mention the inability to get some days in the parks at all without a resort reservation.


----------



## randumb0

@n2mm Was it an AP refund check?


----------



## n2mm

randumb0 said:


> @n2mm Was it an AP refund check?



yes it was. Though anyone waiting for multiple checks it does not identify who it’s for.  My husband had 49 days on his pass, I had 79 and my granddaughter had 83.  Going by the price I’m thinking it’s for me.  I tried to come up with a formula by what I paid and what I got back.  I’m still working on that.  So anyone who had partial payment with a gift card will get a check.  Every refund I’m waiting for was paid with a gift card, either all or partial.  If I break the code, I’ll let you know.  I have a non resident DVC gold renewal.


----------



## CvilleDiane

n2mm said:


> yes it was. Though anyone waiting for multiple checks it does not identify who it’s for.  My husband had 49 days on his pass, I had 79 and my granddaughter had 83.  Going by the price I’m thinking it’s for me.  I tried to come up with a formula by what I paid and what I got back.  I’m still working on that.  So anyone who had partial payment with a gift card will get a check.  Every refund I’m waiting for was paid with a gift card, either all or partial.  If I break the code, I’ll let you know.  I have a non resident DVC gold renewal.



Thanks for the update! It'll be interesting to see how closely together these arrive, and I'm glad we all know to keep an eye on the mail this week.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Out of State Platinum Renewal
Original Expiration: 11/27/2020
New expiration: 12/27/2020
Type of refund: partial
Amount: $347.57 x 2

My daughter and I visited for 5 days in late February and activated our passes. Those are the refunds we received. My wife has never activated her renewal. We were told we would receive the same amount for her but we did not receive anything. Both of the refunds came via check even though the card we used to buy the APs, a Disney Visa, is still active. I also called about 10 days ago to check on the refund.

Anyone received refunds for unactivated renewals? Looks like I’ll have to call the AP line again.


----------



## Best Aunt

If anyone is posting about receiving refunds, I personally would be interested in knowing when you requested the refund.  Was it before or after July 14 (when Disney sent out the emails containing the link which could be used to cancel)?

I know some people waited until that email arrived and then either used the link or called.  But other people didn't wait for that email and contacted Disney earlier.

I'm assuming the people who are getting refunds now are the ones who contacted Disney earlier, but if people receiving refunds are posting I would like to know.


----------



## n2mm

Best Aunt said:


> If anyone is posting about receiving refunds, I personally would be interested in knowing when you requested the refund.  Was it before or after July 14 (when Disney sent out the emails containing the link which could be used to cancel)?
> 
> I know some people waited until that email arrived and then either used the link or called.  But other people didn't wait for that email and contacted Disney earlier.
> 
> I'm assuming the people who are getting refunds now are the ones who contacted Disney earlier, but if people receiving refunds are posting I would like to know.



my request for refunds was April 28, 2020 (I got 1 out of 3).  My daughter requested on June 14, 2020 (she got 3 out of 4 via direct deposit to credit card). Everything not arrived yet we’re partially paid with a gift card.


----------



## n2mm

Brett Wyman said:


> Out of State Platinum Renewal
> Original Expiration: 11/27/2020
> New expiration: 12/27/2020
> Type of refund: partial
> Amount: $347.57 x 2
> 
> My daughter and I visited for 5 days in late February and activated our passes. Those are the refunds we received. My wife has never activated her renewal. We were told we would receive the same amount for her but we did not receive anything. Both of the refunds came via check even though the card we used to buy the APs, a Disney Visa, is still active. I also called about 10 days ago to check on the refund.
> 
> Anyone received refunds for unactivated renewals? Looks like I’ll have to call the AP line again.



yes, still waiting for refund of unused ap gold renewal certificate


----------



## Gator Kate

Please don't yell at me if this has already been asked and answered. I'm having serious time shortage due to family health issues and don't have time to read the whole thread. Okay...so here's the question...(pretty simple actually) If I cancel my Platinum AP through the email today, will I still be able to use it through 8/11? I'm asking for my niece who has a pass and may try to squeeze in a trip. As for me, I'm not touching WDW with a ten foot pole for the time being. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Gator Kate said:


> Please don't yell at me if this has already been asked and answered. I'm having serious time shortage due to family health issues and don't have time to read the whole thread. Okay...so here's the question...(pretty simple actually) If I cancel my Platinum AP through the email today, will I still be able to use it through 8/11? I'm asking for my niece who has a pass and may try to squeeze in a trip. As for me, I'm not touching WDW with a ten foot pole for the time being. Thanks for your patience.



Yep!


----------



## Lehuaann

I never received an email for AP refund - is there a link with how this works?  TY

(We have 2 DVC Plat and 1 DVC Gold used/activated December 2019 for 9 days or so.  Haven’t been back since)


----------



## DanSG

Hi, I have been trying to get my Annual Pass extended, it disappeared from the app, and no one I called on the Annual Pass Contracts line will help me...does anyone know a guest service name to help me. Thank you


----------



## pepperandchips

I never got “THE” email, but I was able to use the link to extend my pass and it shows the extension in MDE. Then I got the same information that I should have gotten by email (but never did) by snail mail today  What the heck. I know Disney has my email, they send me all kinds of stuff, but never any passholder emails.


----------



## shoreward

Being one of those Passholders who never receives AP emails, I sent a message requesting  the email, outlining options for my current pass.  As the phone waits have generally been longer than normal, I was hoping that Disney would comply with my request to send the communication.  I received this reply:



> Xxxxxxxxx (Disney)
> 
> Dear Xxxxxxx,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort and for being one of our valued Annual Passholders!
> 
> First and foremost, please accept our sincere apologies for the challenges you have been experiencing with receiving Annual Passholder e-mails. With the information provided in your e-mail, we were able to review your My Disney Experience account and we can confirm that all communication settings are set to opt-in for these communications. What might help ensure you receive your Annual Passholder communications is changing the e-mail address you use for your My Disney Experience account. This change has helped other Annual Passholders with the same challenges receive the e-mail communications they have been missing.
> 
> The e-mail that was sent to our Annual Passholders to select between the currently available options contains personalized links to choose between these options. For security purposes, Cast Members do not have access to these personalized links and the personalized link sent to one Passholder does not work for another Passholder. As such, while we would love to send you the missing e-mail, we do not have access to be able to do so.
> 
> If you have still not been able to contact a Cast Member to help submit your selection, please contact us at your earliest convenience as all selections must be submitted by August 11, 2020. We are experiencing longer than usual hold times by phone, so you may also be interested to know that our live chat team, available on the Walt Disney World® website, is also able to assist with this request. Please use the phone number or the link below for additional assistance. We would love to be able to assist you via e-mail, however, we are unable to do so.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by calling us at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277) or by chatting with us in the Help Center of the Walt Disney World® website. When calling, at the voice prompt, please state "Passholder Help Desk" to be routed to our department. Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week. We will be happy to assist you further!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Xxxxxxxx
> V.I. Passholder Help Desk
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## KristinU

shoreward said:


> Being one of those Passholders who never receives AP emails, I sent a message requesting  the email, outlining options for my current pass.  As the phone waits have generally been longer than normal, I was hoping that Disney would comply with my request to send the communication.  I received this reply:



Their response was the equivalent of "uhhhh...try jiggling it a little and see if it works..."


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone know what this is about? Just popped up on mde when i opened it just now


----------



## cm8

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone know what this is about? Just popped up on mde when i opened it just now
> View attachment 515795


Interesting! Haven’t seen that one yet!


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone know what this is about? Just popped up on mde when i opened it just now
> View attachment 515795



Between that and the snail mail that @pepperandchips received, I'm guessing that they're getting concerned that people might not be receiving emails and that they really should be taking a multi-pronged approach at outgoing communication since their phone lines are so backed up.  Especially as the August 11th deadline is approaching quickly, I think it is damage control so there are fewer people saying they had no idea the refund was an option.


----------



## shoreward

pepperandchips said:


> I never got “THE” email, but I was able to use the link to extend my pass and it shows the extension in MDE. Then I got the same information that I should have gotten by email (but never did) by snail mail today  What the heck. I know Disney has my email, they send me all kinds of stuff, but never any passholder emails.
> 
> View attachment 515699


I received the same mail today via USPS.


----------



## KayKayJS

Has anyone who requested their refund back in April gotten it yet? My pass was never extended more than the one month and I've gotten nothing so far. Very annoyed.


----------



## Kaldro

Just a short question, if I cancel our AP's to get the refund, can I still renew the passes? 

Initially I wrote an email, to either freeze the passes or get a refund for the closing time and not cancel it (only received an automatic message). Coincidentally our passes will expire regulary on 12-AUG, so time is ticking.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Kaldro said:


> Just a short question, if I cancel our AP's to get the refund, can I still renew the passes?
> 
> Initially I wrote an email, to either freeze the passes or get a refund for the closing time and not cancel it (only received an automatic message). Coincidentally our passes will expire regulary on 12-AUG, so time is ticking.


Sadly it just depends on who you get.  There are accounts of people successfully pausing passes with castmembers encouraging others to email for case by case consideration.  Others experienced castmembers with no ability to offer alternatives.  I’m not suggesting which is accurate or fair- only that there are posts with variable success doing anything other than full cancel or take the extension.  And they’re not offering new APs sales yet so I would doubt you could cancel and then renew but honestly people have had success asking for things that I’ve had declined, so worth a shot!


----------



## focusondisney

Kaldro said:


> Just a short question, if I cancel our AP's to get the refund, can I still renew the passes?
> 
> Initially I wrote an email, to either freeze the passes or get a refund for the closing time and not cancel it (only received an automatic message). Coincidentally our passes will expire regulary on 12-AUG, so time is ticking.



I really don’t think you can.  When you renew, you have a current pass on the expiration date.  You won’t have a pass to renew come your expiration date.  Or your date would be the date the pass is cancelled, August 12.  No point in renewing on  that date.  You would have to buy buy a new pass. And currently they aren’t selling them.   Once it’s cancelled, it’s gone.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Not sure if this has been covered already, but wanted to check on the logistics for one of our AP’s.

Oldest DSis had a Platinum pass, originally set to expire May 24, and has been pushed out to mid Sept or Oct now. 

we originally were going to use her extension for our trip which starts in 2 days, but with all the confusion of the APs, we decided to cancel hers as soon as it was possible and get her a DVC gold pass since we’re now living together, and in theory, we’d like to have the same expiration date for all of our passes. (She was on a different cycle than we were originally )

then the extra extension came along with the cancellation information, and now I’m confused. We’ve already been refunded for the remainder of her pass, so it is cancelled but still showing on my MDE. Are we going to be able to activate her gold pass this coming Friday, or do we have to wait until the 12th?


----------



## dina444444

CarlyMur09 said:


> Not sure if this has been covered already, but wanted to check on the logistics for one of our AP’s.
> 
> Oldest DSis had a Platinum pass, originally set to expire May 24, and has been pushed out to mid Sept or Oct now.
> 
> we originally were going to use her extension for our trip which starts in 2 days, but with all the confusion of the APs, we decided to cancel hers as soon as it was possible and get her a DVC gold pass since we’re now living together, and in theory, we’d like to have the same expiration date for all of our passes. (She was on a different cycle than we were originally )
> 
> then the extra extension came along with the cancellation information, and now I’m confused. We’ve already been refunded for the remainder of her pass, so it is cancelled but still showing on my MDE. Are we going to be able to activate her gold pass this coming Friday, or do we have to wait until the 12th?


Her current pass is still active until August 11 even though you’ve been refunded.


----------



## Kaldro

@DisneyHomework @focusondisney 

Thank you for your answers! All these unknown procedures, different handling and lacking communication - that kinda drives me crazy. Sadly, we will only have next year to go to WDW, after that, probably not possible for a looooong time.


----------



## shoreward

I was told by an internet support CM that the email sent out to either cancel or extend an AP is linked to the specific account to which it is sent.

If anyone used someone else’s link, but never received a confirmation of your specific action, it might be a good idea to call to confirm.


----------



## CarolMN

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone know what this is about? Just popped up on mde when i opened it just now
> View attachment 515795


I also got this.  I clicked OK and eventually arrived at the WDW passholder website that had this info:

"We emailed Annual Passholders these details. If you did not receive an email, please call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 to cancel your pass or for assistance on any individual concerns. *The cancellation option can be selected now through August 11, 2020. Please note that once submitted, selections cannot be changed."*

I never received the email you all are talking about so I called this morning.  Whole call including hold time was less than 20 minutes.  

It was sad to cancel the passes, but I know we won't be going before they were set to expire.  CM said to expect a refund to the original form of payment in mid-September.   She did ask for my DH to confirm that he wanted his pass cancelled too, and OK me to speak for him.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

KayKayJS said:


> Has anyone who requested their refund back in April gotten it yet? My pass was never extended more than the one month and I've gotten nothing so far. Very annoyed.


I called to cancel our whole family's passes back in April, and have not had any type of communications specifically about that cancellation.  But when I call, they confirm that our request is already in place for refunds in Sept.  According to my most recent convo last week, we will be issued 2 refunds: 1 for closure period and 1 for the remaining time on pass.  I'm expecting come mid-Sept they will muck it up somehow and I'll still have to call again, but also hoping they have at least 1 competent person on staff to see this through

I'm also assuming they are delaying the mass exodus of cash refunds to Sept so that they didn't show a significant loss during their shareholders meeting this past week.  rich shareholders have weak hearts and can't take bad news apparently.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Are annual pass renewals available right now?


----------



## shoreward

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Are annual pass renewals available right now?


Yes, renewals are available, but not new APs.


----------



## keishashadow

CarolMN said:


> I never received the email you all are talking about so I called this morning. Whole call including hold time was less than 20 minutes.


I’ve been onhold for 2 hours & 45 min thus far  

Afraid to click thru on the email as I only want to cancel my minor GD’s.

I want to keep my & DH’s APHs, don’t want to see them all get cancelled clicking thru the ink as it states it’s non-reversible.


----------



## CarolMN

keishashadow said:


> I’ve been onhold for 2 hours & 45 min thus far
> 
> Afraid to click thru on the email as I only want to cancel my minor GD’s.
> 
> I want to keep my & DH’s APHs, don’t want to see them all get cancelled clicking thru the ink as it states it’s non-reversible.



Oh, sorry.  I called about 8:30 AM Eastern.   Don't blame you for wanting to call  - I wouldn't trust the email links either if I only wanted to cancel some of the family's APs.    Good luck!


----------



## CarolMN

GatorbaitTX said:


> I'm also assuming they are delaying the mass exodus of cash refunds to Sept so that they didn't show a significant loss during their shareholders meeting this past week. rich shareholders have weak hearts and can't take bad news apparently.


Their fiscal year ends on September 30, so I don't think that's it.  I think they just want to do one final refund run and get all the AP refunds into this fiscal year.  (IMO, t would be a big administrative hassle to keep issuing refunds on a piece-meal basis.  At least my Company's accounting Department would think so, LOL).    Since you have to request  your refund by 8/11, mid-September sounds about right to issue the refunds.


----------



## keishashadow

CarolMN said:


> Oh, sorry.  I called about 8:30 AM Eastern.   Don't blame you for wanting to call  - I wouldn't trust the email links either if I only wanted to cancel some of the family's APs.    Good luck!


Thanks, it only took another 20 minutes and I was talking to the loveliest CM.

She advised telling others to try the chat feature.  Said it can get really backed up but they can process cancellations too, just in a more round-about fashion.  

Did discover a few ‘new to me’ things. Thought i’d Share, apologies if already mentioned in this loooong thread lol 

1) Thought that the dates I currently see in our MDE were the final ones as they’ve been extended at least twice as I recall.  She checked and said, no, next month we will be seeing another month’s extension.  Yea!

2) was very hopeful/encouraging that renewals/new APH sales would commence once they work their way thru the current processing issues.

3) GD’s AP renewal was paid via a CC & larger portion on a GC I no longer have.   She said to avoid issues, all GC purchases will now be going out in the form of a check in mid to late October.  The CC refunds expected in mid September.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I apologise as this is slightly off topic, but is there also a deadline for extensions/ refunds for TiW?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Sorry, also..... at the moment I am corresponding with guest mail and the VIPassholder people about my AP, the deadline, lack of correspondence etc. If I want someone more senior to consider my case, who should I ask for it to be referred to?


----------



## AlderaanWasAnInsideJob

OKWFan88 said:


> Hoping some one can shed some light... I just called the AP line and cancelled my out of state Platinum annual pass which per the CM goes into cancel status on 8/12/20. The CM I spoke with didn't know a lot about the process. So, I am a little confused. I got the annual pass 12/15/2019 as I upgraded it from a 8 day park hopper park ticket about two days before my trip ended. My AP was extended out until 5/2021. Per the conversation with the CM, they can't tell you what your refund is and you won't receive it until maybe September and it will go back to the original payment, which is fine as I used the Disney credit card... But she said that the refund is based on the park closure until your original expiration date. So if the park closed in March, does that mean that I would get basically a 7 month (March to December) refund on the pass? Also, you don't receive a confirmation on the cancellation which I thought was odd.


If you elected to have your AP date extended instead of getting the partial refund for the closure period, then your new expiration date is the end date for the full refund. If you chose the full refund instead of the additional 30 day extension, the amount should be based on the number of days from 7/11/2020 -> your extended date based on closure period (original expiration date + 117 days)

However...

We had APs that were upgraded from tickets as well. I just got the refunds back to the card we used for the upgrade (original tickets were purchased third party), and the refund amount only reflected the amount that we actually paid for the upgrade ($450), not the full AP amount (which at the time, January 2020, would have been $1,119). Had I known this, I'm not sure I would have elected for the closure period refund, because the alternative would have been an extension of the APs until 7/1/2021. If they do the same thing with with the full cancellation, we will have essentially paid $800 each for our tickets, which were used on a single trip. : (


----------



## yulilin3

look at the lovely AP magnet you'll get (maybe) if you don't cancel
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...orld-resort-enjoy-discounts-extras-in-august/


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> look at the lovely AP magnet you'll get (maybe) if you don't cancel
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...orld-resort-enjoy-discounts-extras-in-august/


Oh, oh, oh! Tink is my favorite character! I’m looking forward to getting this one - I’m glad it’s coming in the mail. Well, I mean I hope it comes....


----------



## OKWFan88

AlderaanWasAnInsideJob said:


> If you elected to have your AP date extended instead of getting the partial refund for the closure period, then your new expiration date is the end date for the full refund. If you chose the full refund instead of the additional 30 day extension, the amount should be based on the number of days from 7/11/2020 -> your extended date based on closure period (original expiration date + 117 days)
> 
> However...
> 
> We had APs that were upgraded from tickets as well. I just got the refunds back to the card we used for the upgrade (original tickets were purchased third party), and the refund amount only reflected the amount that we actually paid for the upgrade ($450), not the full AP amount (which at the time, January 2020, would have been $1,119). Had I known this, I'm not sure I would have elected for the closure period refund, because the alternative would have been an extension of the APs until 7/1/2021. If they do the same thing with with the full cancellation, we will have essentially paid $800 each for our tickets, which were used on a single trip. : (


Oh goodness I wish I would have known that before choosing the refund option. I estimated getting over $800 back on the refund but if they only refund what you paid to upgrade to an annual pass, then that is significantly less. And just like you, I would have spent $800 for my ticket on one trip. Blah


----------



## 1lilspark

I’m now going to play will I get the Tinkerbell magnet or my virtual shorts medals first (then again most AP snail mail goes to my mom who didn’t renew)


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

CarolynFH said:


> Oh, oh, oh! Tink is my favorite character! I’m looking forward to getting this one - I’m glad it’s coming in the mail. Well, I mean I hope it comes....


The 30% is pretty cool too.  We shopped a lot more than normal because the price was actually reasonable and not insane expensive.


----------



## terri33inne

yulilin3 said:


> look at the lovely AP magnet you'll get (maybe) if you don't cancel
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...orld-resort-enjoy-discounts-extras-in-august/


Are they kidding with this?   

I just want to know if I choose to cancel how much my refund will be, and I shouldn't have to wait on hold for over 2 hours to find out.  I don't want another e-mail (that I may or may NOT get) saying 'As our most cherished guests'.... I want an email (with the link) that brings me to my request that tells me what that amount is.

I get this is a huge undertaking, and unprecedented, but that historically tends to be what Disney does best.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Our family has 3 annual passes. I only got one email with our last name., not first names.  If I request a partial refund, will it give me the partial refund for all 3 passes?


----------



## cmarsh31

Magnet or AP extension... which will show first? 3 out of 4 still have the bonus month but not the 117 days.


----------



## jo-jo

AlderaanWasAnInsideJob said:


> If you elected to have your AP date extended instead of getting the partial refund for the closure period, then your new expiration date is the end date for the full refund. If you chose the full refund instead of the additional 30 day extension, the amount should be based on the number of days from 7/11/2020 -> your extended date based on closure period (original expiration date + 117 days)
> 
> However...
> 
> We had APs that were upgraded from tickets as well. I just got the refunds back to the card we used for the upgrade (original tickets were purchased third party), and the refund amount only reflected the amount that we actually paid for the upgrade ($450), not the full AP amount (which at the time, January 2020, would have been $1,119). Had I known this, I'm not sure I would have elected for the closure period refund, because the alternative would have been an extension of the APs until 7/1/2021. If they do the same thing with with the full cancellation, we will have essentially paid $800 each for our tickets, which were used on a single trip. : (



About that math.......Using fake numbers.....say you paid $500 for 5 day ticket.   You then went to disney and paid an extra $100 to upgrade to AP. 

Are you saying you only got a refund based on the $100?

We bought tickets from Undercover tourist and upgraded to AP that we plan to cancel.  Now I'm concerned.


----------



## Brett Wyman

pepperandchips said:


> I never got “THE” email, but I was able to use the link to extend my pass and it shows the extension in MDE. Then I got the same information that I should have gotten by email (but never did) by snail mail today  What the heck. I know Disney has my email, they send me all kinds of stuff, but never any passholder emails.



No letter for us and we never received an email either. We get all the Disney “junk mail” though. Go figure.


----------



## sheilafri

I’ve probably spent 7-8 hours on hold dealing with getting refunds for our APs over the course of several months.  First time I was told no refund, period. Second time I was told to call back in a July.  In early July I gave up after almost 2 hours and sent an email. I, too, did not get “the email” although I got an email saying I would get “the email“ with a link to cancel. I was on hold around an hour this am when I managed to cancel my AP. I was told by the CM she couldn’t process the refund for my husband as she had to talk to him in person so we should call back when he was available. Tonight we were on hold for over 1 1/2 hours and the new CM didn’t even ask to talk to my husband. Grrr!

CMs are very polite and want to be helpful, but Disney’s service set-up and IT is horrible.


----------



## DisneyHomework

AlderaanWasAnInsideJob said:


> If you elected to have your AP date extended instead of getting the partial refund for the closure period, then your new expiration date is the end date for the full refund. If you chose the full refund instead of the additional 30 day extension, the amount should be based on the number of days from 7/11/2020 -> your extended date based on closure period (original expiration date + 117 days)
> 
> However...
> 
> We had APs that were upgraded from tickets as well. I just got the refunds back to the card we used for the upgrade (original tickets were purchased third party), and the refund amount only reflected the amount that we actually paid for the upgrade ($450), not the full AP amount (which at the time, January 2020, would have been $1,119). Had I known this, I'm not sure I would have elected for the closure period refund, because the alternative would have been an extension of the APs until 7/1/2021. If they do the same thing with with the full cancellation, we will have essentially paid $800 each for our tickets, which were used on a single trip. : (


This is a big deal- I keep asking will it be based on the fully loaded cost or prorated bridged costs.  I think mid September we will see all kinds of ridiculous calculations.  So sorry, yes agree this would possibly cause a different decision depending on the circumstances.


----------



## emilymad

Disney Bobby said:


> Our family has 3 annual passes. I only got one email with our last name., not first names.  If I request a partial refund, will it give me the partial refund for all 3 passes?



I would call.  We only got one email and it only canceled one of our passes.  I had to call to cancel the other one.


----------



## kelpricer

I spent close to 3 hours on the phone yesterday to try and get questions answered. I called back in May to ask if I cancelled could I get the refund back in a different way than how I paid. I was specific that I didn’t want a refund for time closed yet, I needed that question answered first. I was told someone would call me. Weeks later I got an email that didn’t actually answer my question but by that time the option to cancel the remainder of the AP came out so I emailed specifically to see if I could get the refund in check or gift card form instead of the credit card used. Again, got an email back not answering my question. CM yesterday was wonderful but had to keep putting me on long holds to see what was going on with my pass. Finally found out the first CM I called to ask the question processed my refund for the time closed even though she shouldn’t have but they couldn’t change it now my only option (in my case) was to cancel the rest of the AP instead of extending. As I was on hold I read the above comment about only getting back for the amount of the upgrade. I also did this so I asked her. She asked the “higher up” that she was talking to about my situation and claimed that the refund would be for the total cost of the AP not just what was paid to upgrade from tickets. Maybe it’s worth calling if the refund wasn’t for the full cost of the AP? I realize I could have been told wrong but thought I’d put it out there. I’m frustrated that my question turned into my decision being made for me but it worked out, I guess. She told me if you upgraded tickets at a resort you will get the refund in a check  It’s what I need but I’m not sure how accurate that is


----------



## ipianomantanner

What is the process to go ahead and start a class action lawsuit?  I think there's enough of us on here that will want to go this direction assuming they do not handle this process correctly, which at this point we have NO reason to believe they will.  It would be advantageous time-wise to have everything in place.  Anyone know the beginning steps?


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

ipianomantanner said:


> What is the process to go ahead and start a class action lawsuit?  I think there's enough of us on here that will want to go this direction assuming they do not handle this process correctly, which at this point we have NO reason to believe they will.  It would be advantageous time-wise to have everything in place.  Anyone know the beginning steps?


Certainly feels like a bait and switch to buy a ticket advertised as giving 365 days of access to parks then creating a reservation system that makes accessing those parks much more difficult.  Even if I wanted to, I couldn't go to a park today because there's no more reservations.  I understand the uncharted waters Disney is in, but they're a multi billion dollar corporation and I'm not.  They need to do something other than a free month and a magnet because as it currently stands, my pass, which I can only use on weekends, is essentially an EPCOT only pass for the next month.  I can't go to a water park, I can't park hop.  I can only go to Epcot, unless I play hooky from work and go during a weekday.  The thing that really makes me angry is that day of, I can buy a one day ticket and have access to any park I want, while my expensive AP is a useless piece of plastic.


----------



## shoegal9

Not sure if this has been answered before but, if you chose to get the partial refund for the park closure period, do you still get the bonus one month extension?  

I chose the partial refund and I have not seen anything yet (pass used once) and my expiration date is still what it was originally. 
My boyfriend chose the pass extension and they gave him an extra 6.5 months. I thought it would be about 4 months, plus the one extra. Not sure if he just lucked out or what.


----------



## elgerber

is the passholder phone line open on Sundays?


----------



## AlderaanWasAnInsideJob

jo-jo said:


> About that math.......Using fake numbers.....say you paid $500 for 5 day ticket.   You then went to disney and paid an extra $100 to upgrade to AP.
> 
> Are you saying you only got a refund based on the $100?
> 
> We bought tickets from Undercover tourist and upgraded to AP that we plan to cancel.  Now I'm concerned.


Yes, that was our experience with the partial refund for the closure. Though, I have not yet called back to have them explain why this is, so it's possible that it was a mistake and not the policy. When I called for the full cancellation, they could not tell me what the amount will be.


----------



## focusondisney

I may have missed reports somewhere in this thread but, has anyone whose pass showed as extended gotten the partial refund & had their date revert back to the original expiration?   My pass showed extended by the 117 days, I think back in June.  I panicked & called to get the partial refund.   A few days later, they announced to refund of all unused time option.  And my pass got extended by the extra month. 

I am still undecided about if I want the full refund or not.  We hope to go in March & April.  If we keep the extended time as is, both trips would be covered. If we lose the 117 days, we won’t be using it again. In that case, we’ll take the refunds.   I know I have to bite the bullet & call, just wondering what anyone else has experienced.  Thanks!

Edit to add: our passes show the 117 days, plus the extra month.  Just in case that wasn’t clear.


----------



## Smittolis

Just spent 3hrs on the phone, transferred no less than 8 times (once to Disney Land!) to cancel our AP's... lots of system issues and people not really well trained to handle it, bit of a farce really but hey ho, its done. Took 5 minutes when on the phone to the right person... but getting that person is like Russian Roulette?! ? lol


----------



## MsVanderquack

I just finished an online chat to confirm both our passes are set to cancel and refund. They are, so that's great, but it's not cool that I never got the original email and that I never received the confirmation email after my hours-long call last month.


----------



## Smittolis

We received no email ahead of time (hence the call) and no element of confirmation email once done. I'm not sure the system is set up to work as intended yet, they said our charges that were taken at the beginning of the month would be refunded sometime in late September.


----------



## AlderaanWasAnInsideJob

DisneyHomework said:


> This is a big deal- I keep asking will it be based on the fully loaded cost or prorated bridged costs.  I think mid September we will see all kinds of ridiculous calculations.  So sorry, yes agree this would possibly cause a different decision depending on the circumstances.


I agree, seems very disorganized. I called again today and confirmed that the refund is supposed to be on the entire pass amount and not just the upgraded amount. So, we’ll see what happens in September. I have a feeling this won’t be the last time I’m on the phone about this.


----------



## terri33inne

ipianomantanner said:


> What is the process to go ahead and start a class action lawsuit?  I think there's enough of us on here that will want to go this direction assuming they do not handle this process correctly, which at this point we have NO reason to believe they will.  It would be advantageous time-wise to have everything in place.  Anyone know the beginning steps?


I'm in.


----------



## Runnsally

thingaboutarsenal said:


> Certainly feels like a bait and switch to buy a ticket advertised as giving 365 days of access to parks then creating a reservation system that makes accessing those parks much more difficult.  Even if I wanted to, I couldn't go to a park today because there's no more reservations.  I understand the uncharted waters Disney is in, but they're a multi billion dollar corporation and I'm not.  They need to do something other than a free month and a magnet because as it currently stands, my pass, which I can only use on weekends, is essentially an EPCOT only pass for the next month.  I can't go to a water park, I can't park hop.  I can only go to Epcot, unless I play hooky from work and go during a weekday.  The thing that really makes me angry is that day of, I can buy a one day ticket and have access to any park I want, while my expensive AP is a useless piece of plastic.


I appreciate your frustration, but a bait-and-switch implies an intent to deceive - not the case here I don’t think.  If not happy with the current AP, cancellation/refund seems like a fair option.


----------



## Runnsally

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I apologise as this is slightly off topic, but is there also a deadline for extensions/ refunds for TiW?


My understanding is that there is no refund option for TiW, but all receive an extension for the time lost during the park closure.


----------



## stephd219

Disney Bobby said:


> Our family has 3 annual passes. I only got one email with our last name., not first names.  If I request a partial refund, will it give me the partial refund for all 3 passes?


When I clicked through the link, it only canceled my pass. I had to call to cancel my kids’.  My husband canceled via his own email.


----------



## FinnFogg

emilymad said:


> I would call.  We only got one email and it only canceled one of our passes.  I had to call to cancel the other one.


We had 5 DVC Gold Passes (myself, my husband and our 3 kids), but I only received 2 emails. I called and was told that they would have to do the kids’ cancellations manually (which they did while I was on the phone with them). They also cancelled our 5 Waterlark passes on the call.


----------



## ipianomantanner

Runnsally said:


> I appreciate your frustration, but a bait-and-switch implies an intent to deceive - not the case here I don’t think.  If not happy with the current AP, cancellation/refund seems like a fair option.



I agree with this, but NOT if the refund amount isn’t actually based on a fair pricing/approach. As suggested a few posts earlier they only received a profile from their upgrade cost which ends up being more expensive than buying tickets outright.


----------



## emilymad

ipianomantanner said:


> I agree with this, but NOT if the refund amount isn’t actually based on a fair pricing/approach. As suggested a few posts earlier they only received a profile from their upgrade cost which ends up being more expensive than buying tickets outright.



Completely agree.  Until we actually get our refunds we have no idea if Disney has been fair or is ripping us off.  I anticipate many more calls to Disney before this is truly finished.  The two confirmation emails I received are so generic they don't proof anything which I think was completely intentional on Disney's part.  And how many people received the cancellation email and assumed they were canceling their entire families passes when they weren't.  If it wasn't for reading everyone's stories on the Dis the email read like I was canceling for everyone with the same last name as me.


----------



## dlavender

dlavender said:


> Got a call yesterday evening from a supervisor.
> 
> This poor CM sounded like she was over the whole thing.
> 
> She said they are way behind in processing the March refunds and that she was sending me a check for that payment and also that I’ll probably get it again when they finally get around to refunding the card.  Also sending me a $50 gift card for the trouble.  Said check won’t go out for 2 weeks.  Just an update.



Update on what happened with my situation.

Got a check last night for the March payment amount plus $50. Was told it would be the March payment and then a gift card for $50, but this works as well. 

Doing the math, I mean why not, after the refund, we paid roughly $600 in total ($350 down payment and then $31 per pass per month for 8 months) for each Fl Resident Gold AP. 

Had we not done the larger down payment, we would have paid $480.  Not a big deal, but interesting to see how every scenario will not be the same.

I'm not saying they should give me an extra $120. That's a risk I took by taking the financing. We got 10 days out of the passes I think. So a tad cheaper than the 10 day park hopper pass, and we didn't have to use all the days by a certain point. I'll take it. 

Still wish there was a better method than all the calling and emailing I had to do.


----------



## only hope

So I called for several issues today. A cm from the tech department was helping me. My last issue was that my pass was never extended for the closure period (paid in full). I did receive the extra 30 days. My moms pass is on the payment plan, so she had to call awhile back to let them know she wanted an extension and not a refund. Her pass has been extended for both the closure period and the extra month. He said my pass is still on the list to be extended. It should be done before the current expiration date of 10/30 but he can't guarantee it. This is ridiculous. 10/30 isn't _that_ far away. If it's still not extended by the end of September I'll end up having to call so I can make park reservations.


----------



## weatherboy80

Has anyone noticed if there are last minute openings (like day of for example) for AP to hop into a park via the reservation system.  Right now as a silver AP just about every day is booked up solid for the next few weeks   Plenty of walk up availability so wondering if they ever open it for last minute AP add ons?


----------



## dlavender

weatherboy80 said:


> Has anyone noticed if there are last minute openings (like day of for example) for AP to hop into a park via the reservation system.  Right now as a silver AP just about every day is booked up solid for the next few weeks   Plenty of walk up availability so wondering if they ever open it for last minute AP add ons?



As far as I know they are not. Only way in is to buy a ticket or stay at a resort. Pretty crappy IMO


----------



## WRLeGrand

Good morning, I hope everyone is doing well and had a great week. I have sort of an usual question:

We visited WDW July 12-17, the first week of re-opening and visited all of the parks. However, last week I received an email stating that I need to elect what I want to do with my annual pass. Basically it is giving me and my family the option of our "personalized" choice of taking a refund. We have several months left and not planning to go back before expiration.

My question is, are you still eligible for the refund even if you have used the pass since the Parks reopened? I am hoping someone has some insight on this, or maybe has done so to get the proper feedback!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## only hope

weatherboy80 said:


> Has anyone noticed if there are last minute openings (like day of for example) for AP to hop into a park via the reservation system.  Right now as a silver AP just about every day is booked up solid for the next few weeks   Plenty of walk up availability so wondering if they ever open it for last minute AP add ons?



No but it’s been reported on here that like with fp+ pre-covid you can pick up a reservation when someone cancels.


----------



## StarShine3

@WRLeGrand 

I called on July 21 to cancel our 2 Annual Passes. The cast member said (grain of salt) that as a bonus, if we were in the area we could still use our passes through August 13th.

So if she was correct, you should be able to still get a refund on your pass.


----------



## jo-jo

I just cancelled our gold DVC AP by chat.   Took about 10 mins.    No information, just wanted to share.   I was dreading the 2 hour waits people were talking about.

And now I will go cry.


----------



## PrincessV

Those who are keeping their APs with extension: did you click the email link? The way it reads, we should be able to do nothing and it won't be canceled, but I'm wondering if I should click the link to be sure... but I'm also afraid with the way things have been going lately that if I do click it, it'll cancel instead. I'm leaning toward taking a screen shot for posterity and doing nothing...


----------



## dagored

PrincessV said:


> Those who are keeping their APs with extension: did you click the email link? The way it reads, we should be able to do nothing and it won't be canceled, but I'm wondering if I should click the link to be sure... but I'm also afraid with the way things have been going lately that if I do click it, it'll cancel instead. I'm leaning toward taking a screen shot for posterity and doing nothing...


I have done nothing and my Florida Weekday AP went from 3-12-21 to 10-30-21. I’m not saying a word.


----------



## Mome Rath

PrincessV said:


> Those who are keeping their APs with extension: did you click the email link? The way it reads, we should be able to do nothing and it won't be canceled, but I'm wondering if I should click the link to be sure... but I'm also afraid with the way things have been going lately that if I do click it, it'll cancel instead. I'm leaning toward taking a screen shot for posterity and doing nothing...


No, I clicked on no links at all, just left everything alone.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

FinnFogg said:


> We had 5 DVC Gold Passes (myself, my husband and our 3 kids), but I only received 2 emails. I called and was told that they would have to do the kids’ cancellations manually (which they did while I was on the phone with them). They also cancelled our 5 Waterlark passes on the call.


I am very curious to get an update regarding your WPAPs.
My daughter and her husband have one and there has been no contact from Disney.


----------



## twinklebug

ipianomantanner said:


> What is the process to go ahead and start a class action lawsuit?  I think there's enough of us on here that will want to go this direction assuming they do not handle this process correctly, which at this point we have NO reason to believe they will.  It would be advantageous time-wise to have everything in place.  Anyone know the beginning steps?


The only winners in a class action lawsuit are the lawyers. If you feel like going this route though I'm sure there are literally hundreds of them willing to take on a company like Disney. You can count me out though.


----------



## DavidNYC

twinklebug said:


> The only winners in a class action lawsuit are the lawyers. If you feel like going this route though I'm sure there are literally hundreds of them willing to take on a company like Disney. You can count me out though.



Well - considering class actions lawyers really only get paid if they win - I doubt you'll find many.  They know a losing case when they see one.


----------



## iheartglaciers

jo-jo said:


> About that math.......Using fake numbers.....say you paid $500 for 5 day ticket.   You then went to disney and paid an extra $100 to upgrade to AP.
> 
> Are you saying you only got a refund based on the $100?
> 
> We bought tickets from Undercover tourist and upgraded to AP that we plan to cancel.  Now I'm concerned.



I'm wondering the same thing. I upgraded a 8-day park hopper to AP Gold and used 6 days in Feb/March. If they're only refunding the upgrade cost, than I would get less than $200 back...


----------



## trmiv

only hope said:


> No but it’s been reported on here that like with fp+ pre-covid you can pick up a reservation when someone cancels.



Yea this does actually work.  Today I was refreshing for Animal Kingdom and managed to get a reservation around 2:30 so we headed over there.  Unfortunately it was just brutally hot today, we couldn’t stand it with the masks so we left and came home after about an hour.  At least we got some steps in.


----------



## jo-jo

iheartglaciers said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I upgraded a 8-day park hopper to AP Gold and used 6 days in Feb/March. If they're only refunding the upgrade cost, than I would get less than $200 back...




Well, I cancelled the rest of my AP today, so I'm keeping my fingers cross.


----------



## lenshanem

So nobody knows what refunds they’ll get? (Ours was also Undercover Tourist, then upgraded to DVC Gold.) When and if they’ll sell them again? I’m debating taking the refund and applying it to a new one later next year. I guess renewals are still safe for now? My whole family has one and we barely used them. They’ve been extended until late May 2021. It was the first time in years that we’ve gotten them. Sorry I jinxed us all!


----------



## lenshanem

Is it five months added? Ours were set to expire in late December and now it shows late May. Is that the correct date with added month?


----------



## BigThunderDave

I highly recommend using Online Chat instead of calling.  I called, waited on hold for over 30 minutes, then opened a chat session while continuing to wait on the phone.  I was able to connect with a representative over chat within 15 minutes, ask several questions, and then cancel my pass.  When the chat was finished, I was STILL waiting on hold on the phone.


----------



## FinnFogg

BridgetBordeaux said:


> I am very curious to get an update regarding your WPAPs.
> My daughter and her husband have one and there has been no contact from Disney.


I enquired what the deal was re water park passes (as the parks hadn’t reopened yet,etc) on the phone when I was cancelling the three gold passes for the kids, and the Cast Member said that they didn’t have any clear directives yet, but they were cancelling them when requested in any event. When I got off the call, I had received 8 more of the “Confirmation of your Annual Pass Selection” emails (3 for the kids gold passes, and 5 more for our 5 water park passes), so we will see what happens...


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Can't believe they shortened Theme Park hours for September (and likely beyond). I've been trying to be understanding and patient, but this cuts even more into local APs' ability to go after work 

At least they announced it before August 11th so that for those who feel like this is the last drop can still cancel.


----------



## 10CJ

So do you have to decide by Aug 11th no matter what day your original pass was set to expire?

Some in our group have just requested the refund because our passes will expire before we will use them again. There is one person who started their AP much later than the rest of us. They first activated in Nov 19. Their pass now extends in April 21. There is a chance we will go in late March/early April of 21, but we need to see how things go with the virus. Do this person need to make a decision now? From what I am reading yes, but to my knowledge the person has not gotten an email from Disney about it (no one in our group has).


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I will not know by 11 August whether or not the U.K./US will lift the travel bans/restrictions in time for my October trip. One option may be to opt for the refund but buy US WDW park tickets through my US TA and link them on MDE before I ask for the refund, so that I keep my existing APRs. Are ordinary US bought WDW park tickets refundable or postponable?


----------



## subtchr

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I will not know by 11 August whether or not the U.K./US will lift the travel bans/restrictions in time for my October trip. One option may be to opt for the refund but buy US WDW park tickets through my US TA and link them on MDE before I ask for the refund, so that I keep my existing APRs. Are ordinary US bought WDW park tickets refundable or postponable?



Do you mean dining reservations?

I thought all dining reservations made before the shut down were cancelled, and had to be rebooked at 60 days out?

And anyway, tickets or passes are not required when booking dining.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

subtchr said:


> Do you mean dining reservations?
> 
> I thought all dining reservations made before the shut down were cancelled, and had to be rebooked at 60 days out?
> 
> And anyway, tickets or passes are not required when booking dining.


No, sorry, advanced park reservations.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

We are DVC Gold AP and like many here, have been trying to figure out the exact amount of refund we'd receive if we cancelled. We have yet to receive any refund, for either the closure period or the remaining cancellation of our passes.

After several emails to several departments I actually received an email yesterday stating the exact amount of refund we will receive.  The email which came from a VIP Passholder desk castmember said we will receive a refund of $431.76 per pass.  Our initial passes were activated Nov 9 and we got around 11 or 12 days use out of it.  Even though we requested a cancellation and refund our passes have been extended twice to now expire April 5.  Our initial cost was $609 + tax.  They did not specify, but I am assuming this refund encompasses the closure period + remaining cancellation.  

Now obviously I'm skeptical I will actually receive $431.76, but if so I am surprised it's that much.  It seems like those calculations did not take into account our usage.


----------



## lenshanem

I read someone mention something about Chapek talking about APs recently? Anyone know what that was about?

Has anyone speculated on what’s to become of future APs? Will they even offer them again? Continue the renewal option for existing APs only? Like a grandfather clause?

If I ride this out and don’t cancel and they come out with a better (cheaper) AP deal I’ll be upset. I’m still trying to decide if I should cancel these passes and apply the refund to new ones later, but not really knowing what I’ll get back is making this extremely difficult.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chicagodisneyguy said:


> We are DVC Gold AP and like many here, have been trying to figure out the exact amount of refund we'd receive if we cancelled. We have yet to receive any refund, for either the closure period or the remaining cancellation of our passes.
> 
> After several emails to several departments I actually received an email yesterday stating the exact amount of refund we will receive.  The email which came from a VIP Passholder desk castmember said we will receive a refund of $431.76 per pass.  Our initial passes were activated Nov 9 and we got around 11 or 12 days use out of it.  Even though we requested a cancellation and refund our passes have been extended twice to now expire April 5.  Our initial cost was $609 + tax.  They did not specify, but I am assuming this refund encompasses the closure period + remaining cancellation.
> 
> Now obviously I'm skeptical I will actually receive $431.76, but if so I am surprised it's that much.  It seems like those calculations did not take into account our usage.


Well done!


----------



## lenshanem

chicagodisneyguy said:


> We are DVC Gold AP and like many here, have been trying to figure out the exact amount of refund we'd receive if we cancelled. We have yet to receive any refund, for either the closure period or the remaining cancellation of our passes.
> 
> After several emails to several departments I actually received an email yesterday stating the exact amount of refund we will receive.  The email which came from a VIP Passholder desk castmember said we will receive a refund of $431.76 per pass.  Our initial passes were activated Nov 9 and we got around 11 or 12 days use out of it.  Even though we requested a cancellation and refund our passes have been extended twice to now expire April 5.  Our initial cost was $609 + tax.  They did not specify, but I am assuming this refund encompasses the closure period + remaining cancellation.
> 
> Now obviously I'm skeptical I will actually receive $431.76, but if so I am surprised it's that much.  It seems like those calculations did not take into account our usage.



What department did you email to finally get an answer? I might try to reach out today. Thank you.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

lenshanem said:


> What department did you email to finally get an answer? I might try to reach out today. Thank you.



I emailed wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and guest.services.billing@disneyworld.com.  I also emailed via the VIP Passholder's support page via their email us link.  The response I got was from _do.not.reply@disneyonline.com _which makes me think this email was in response to my email via their Passholder page.   My thoughts was to email everyone and hopefully I'd get at least one satisfactory response.


----------



## lenshanem

chicagodisneyguy said:


> I emailed wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and guest.services.billing@disneyworld.com.  I also emailed via the VIP Passholder's support page via their email us link.  The response I got was from _do.not.reply@disneyonline.com _which makes me think this email was in response to my email via their Passholder page.   My thoughts was to email everyone and hopefully I'd get at least one satisfactory response.



Thank you so much!


----------



## subtchr

Welsh_Dragon said:


> No, sorry, advanced park reservations.



Oh, duh. Sorry, I’d not seen it abbreviated before.


----------



## jade1

PrincessV said:


> Those who are keeping their APs with extension: did you click the email link? The way it reads, we should be able to do nothing and it won't be canceled, but I'm wondering if I should click the link to be sure... but I'm also afraid with the way things have been going lately that if I do click it, it'll cancel instead. I'm leaning toward taking a screen shot for posterity and doing nothing...



We've been wondering as well, if we need to do anything.

6 Passes automatically added app 5 months, and weirdly one only added 1 month.

Prob can check later, but not sure when to call etc.

My guess is after today they will have time to update everybody that did not cancel.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

They did not change the experiation date on mde to aug 11th 
for those who cancelled their ap!


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> They did not change the experiation date on mde for those who cancelled their ap!


I merged you to the existing thread


----------



## SL6827

lenshanem said:


> I read someone mention something about Chapek talking about APs recently? Anyone know what that was about?
> 
> Has anyone speculated on what’s to become of future APs? Will they even offer them again? Continue the renewal option for existing APs only? Like a grandfather clause?
> 
> If I ride this out and don’t cancel and they come out with a better (cheaper) AP deal I’ll be upset. I’m still trying to decide if I should cancel these passes and apply the refund to new ones later, but not really knowing what I’ll get back is making this extremely difficult.


On another site some were guesstimating that the pass that is $1200 now could very well increase to $1800 or more.  They could discontinue some of the cheaper passes all together.  AP holders are not what Disney wants in the parks right now.


----------



## KristinU

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I will not know by 11 August whether or not the U.K./US will lift the travel bans/restrictions in time for my October trip. One option may be to opt for the refund but buy US WDW park tickets through my US TA and link them on MDE before I ask for the refund, so that I keep my existing APRs. Are ordinary US bought WDW park tickets refundable or postponable?



Are you staying on property?

We're in the US, but basically did what you're thinking about.  We have reservations for December that were room only, but I converted it to a package with passes and then requested our AP cancellation.  As part of a package we have the flexibility of being able to cancel up to 30 days prior without penalties, and up to 2 days prior with something like a $200 charge.  Having already had to change twice then cancel an offsite spring trip for this year, we just felt safer adding admission to the package even though it will be more expensive than APs if we make the trip plus another one in the spring.  Since there are so many unknowns, we're willing to pay extra if we do get to go.  Add to our equation the fact that our spring trip will be offsite, the inability to book more than 3 park days for that played into our decision as well.  For that we'll need to buy just normal park tickets, which I believe the value of purchase doesn't expire and can be used toward future park pass purchases.


----------



## DisneyHomework

chicagodisneyguy said:


> We are DVC Gold AP and like many here, have been trying to figure out the exact amount of refund we'd receive if we cancelled. We have yet to receive any refund, for either the closure period or the remaining cancellation of our passes.
> 
> After several emails to several departments I actually received an email yesterday stating the exact amount of refund we will receive.  The email which came from a VIP Passholder desk castmember said we will receive a refund of $431.76 per pass.  Our initial passes were activated Nov 9 and we got around 11 or 12 days use out of it.  Even though we requested a cancellation and refund our passes have been extended twice to now expire April 5.  Our initial cost was $609 + tax.  They did not specify, but I am assuming this refund encompasses the closure period + remaining cancellation.
> 
> Now obviously I'm skeptical I will actually receive $431.76, but if so I am surprised it's that much.  It seems like those calculations did not take into account our usage.


That’s amazing to have gotten a calculation in writing- and it is a promising one!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Will the ape disappear from the mde on aug 12th?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Why is the mde showing the total extension (117 days + 30 day free extension) after you put in a cancellation request?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

KristinU said:


> Are you staying on property?
> 
> We're in the US, but basically did what you're thinking about.  We have reservations for December that were room only, but I converted it to a package with passes and then requested our AP cancellation.  As part of a package we have the flexibility of being able to cancel up to 30 days prior without penalties, and up to 2 days prior with something like a $200 charge.  Having already had to change twice then cancel an offsite spring trip for this year, we just felt safer adding admission to the package even though it will be more expensive than APs if we make the trip plus another one in the spring.  Since there are so many unknowns, we're willing to pay extra if we do get to go.  Add to our equation the fact that our spring trip will be offsite, the inability to book more than 3 park days for that played into our decision as well.  For that we'll need to buy just normal park tickets, which I believe the value of purchase doesn't expire and can be used toward future park pass purchases.


This is very helpful, thank you. I am staying onsite but I hadn’t thought about converting my room only booking to a package, I was just going to buy ‘stand alone’ tickets online. Thank you for your insight.

I presume that we will lose the benefits of TiW?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Is the 11 August deadline, midnight EST on 11 August?


----------



## terri33inne

I just got through to a live person in about 10 minutes.  She told me (and this aligns with the wording on the website), that your refund is calculated based on the July 11, 2020 re-opening date, and then is pro-rated off the NEW expiration date.  

Our passes currently show an expiration date of 07/31/2021,  we would get about a 345 day refund,(it's pro-rated those 20 days between 07/11-07/31) so almost the full year, but she could not tell me the exact amount.  
She also said the extra 30 days will be added AFTER the 08/11/20 deadline making my pass good until next August 30, 2020.  
Still not sure what I'm going to do but at least I have more information now to make an informed decision.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

So when do the p


terri33inne said:


> I just got through to a live person in about 10 minutes.  She told me (and this aligns with the wording on the website), that your refund is calculated based on the July 11, 2020 re-opening date, and then is pro-rated off the NEW expiration date.
> 
> Our passes currently show an expiration date of 07/31/2021,  we would get about a 345 day refund,(it's pro-rated those 20 days between 07/11-07/31) so almost the full year, but she could not tell me the exact amount.
> She also said the extra 30 days will be added AFTER the 08/11/20 deadline making my pass good until next August 30, 2020.
> Still not sure what I'm going to do but at least I have more information now to make an informed decision.


is this for cancellation or the original refund Program from March


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

how will the passes cut off on aug 11th, at 11:59 pm?


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> how will the passes cut off on aug 11th, at 11:59 pm?


reverse pixie dust  
seriously just like any other pass or ticket does, it just won't work anymore


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

so if you cancel what is your extra 30 days


----------



## yulilin3

I haven't posted here in a while, my saga continues but now it's in my favor. 
I have contacted the ap people, through email and over the phone 4 times trying to sort  my ap tickets mess, I have been on hold for 2 hours while the higher ups work on my tickets only to have to go to work and they promising me they would contact me again to resolve it, they haven't
Why in my favor you might ask? because from a fluke I know have a silver ap that is due to expire October 21 and a gold due to expire Dec 20. I've been calling to cancel the silver since I will be renewing the gold come Dec and I don't want to be double charged. Well Disney in all it's amazing internet wisdom has only charged me one of the aps, while my DD and I continue to have both. So I will make one final attempt to rectify this tomorrow and if it doesn't work the heck with it, I'll fight later.
I did go to GR at the park to see if they could help and they can't


----------



## terri33inne

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> So when do the p
> 
> is this for cancellation or the original refund Program from March


This is for cancellation.  I would have done the original program option from March, but I was never notified that offer was going to expire.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

terri33inne said:


> This is for cancellation.  I would have done the original program option from March, but I was never notified that offer was going to expire.


Sounds like keeping one pass and cancellation the others


----------



## iheartglaciers

chicagodisneyguy said:


> I emailed wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com and guest.services.billing@disneyworld.com.  I also emailed via the VIP Passholder's support page via their email us link.  The response I got was from _do.not.reply@disneyonline.com _which makes me think this email was in response to my email via their Passholder page.   My thoughts was to email everyone and hopefully I'd get at least one satisfactory response.



Thanks for sharing! How long did it take to hear back? I just emailed them to see if they'd confirm the refund (since I upgraded from a third party ticket), but am concerned I might not hear back until after the Tuesday deadline. If we only get the upgrade price that will be $151... and we started our APs on 2/28   .


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

iheartglaciers said:


> Thanks for sharing! How long did it take to hear back? I just emailed them to see if they'd confirm the refund (since I upgraded from a third party ticket), but am concerned I might not hear back until after the Tuesday deadline. If we only get the upgrade price that will be $151... and we started our APs on 2/28   .



It took a few weeks unfortunately to hear back from all channels.


----------



## Docmum

DisneyHomework said:


> That’s amazing to have gotten a calculation in writing- and it is a promising one!


Hi, this is great news, as we are in exact the same situation as you are - only we used just 6 days (but had the same start date as you had). Would you mind giving me the email address I could write to ? Until now I wasn`t successful in getting a quote on how much we would get back, so we planned on keeping the passes - without knowing, if we will be able to use them in the remaining time. Since we only have two more days to decide, any help is appreciated - Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Docmum

We are a family of four, all Gold pass AP`s, that we used for a 6 day trip in December 2019 and planned to use them again in July and November this year. Due to the pandemic, this is not going to happen, espcecially, since we are international AP holder and don`t know, when the travel ban will be lifted - right now, we even aren`t allowed entry to the US. 
A couple of pages ago, "disneygrandma" told about her experience and success in asking for the AP`s to be frozen until next year and then start again, to cover the vacations they were initially bought for. The CM she talked to was very helpful and agreed to freeze the AP`s for now and have them extended for use freom June 2021 to December 2021 - which would be more or less the exact same thing for us. The CM also explained, that evrey case would be handled on a case by case basis, so everybody which special concerns should email them.

Well, that`s what I did - just got the answer: 

"I am very sorry that your family was unable to visit the Walt Disney World Resort when you had planned to. Unfortunately, there is no way to freeze or pause the Annual Passes. The Walt Disney World Resort has offered to extend all Annual Passes for the time that the Theme Parks were closed or the ability to get a partial refund for the Annual Passes. This can be done by contacting Ticketing Guest Services at 407-566-4985. Sadly we are unable to assist with any further extension past what is being offered by the Walt Disney World Resort. I am sorry for any disappointment this might cause. "

Obviously, I am less than thrilled with this reply! This is far from being "individual" or "case by case" and it shows again, that everything depends on who you are talking to.

We WANT to keep our passes, we are VERY loyal Disney people, AP holder over the last 10 or more years, DVC member, Disney addicted .... We WANT to visit WDW as soon, as we are allowed to travel to the US again and won`t have to quarantine for 2 weeks after return ( DH and I are self employed...), so I think right now, we are sort of punished. Even if we would want to fly right now, we were not allowed to come and nobody knows, when the borders will be open again. Just a simple extension of our AP`s is not at all helpful In this situation, since we probably will not be able to use them.

So instead of refunding us money, we would be just happy with keeping our AP´s, have them frozen instantly for the remainder of the days and start acivating them again that very moment we are able to use them. From my point of view, this would also be a win for Disney, since they don`t have to refund us.

I will try again now via chat and some other email addresses to maybe have some CM finally, who will be able to help us that way, "disneygrandma" was suggesting - which by the way, was a great idea, fair for both sides, as I think.


----------



## A_Hal

iheartglaciers said:


> Thanks for sharing! How long did it take to hear back? I just emailed them to see if they'd confirm the refund (since I upgraded from a third party ticket), but am concerned I might not hear back until after the Tuesday deadline. If we only get the upgrade price that will be $151... and we started our APs on 2/28   .



I talked with a CM this morning regarding possibly cancelling our APs. We are still contemplating what to do. She said she could request that I receive an email with an estimate of the refund we will receive if we do cancel. She said they just started sending these emails about a week ago. It is frustrating that they just started notifying folks of a refund amount, a week before the deadline. Especially since many of us have been asking for an estimate for weeks/months. The cast member said it could take up to 72 hours to receive the email after being requested. Hopefully I will receive the email before the 12th.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Docmum said:


> We are a family of four, all Gold pass AP`s, that we used for a 6 day trip in December 2019 and planned to use them again in July and November this year. Due to the pandemic, this is not going to happen, espcecially, since we are international AP holder and don`t know, when the travel ban will be lifted - right now, we even aren`t allowed entry to the US.
> A couple of pages ago, "disneygrandma" told about her experience and success in asking for the AP`s to be frozen until next year and then start again, to cover the vacations they were initially bought for. The CM she talked to was very helpful and agreed to freeze the AP`s for now and have them extended for use freom June 2021 to December 2021 - which would be more or less the exact same thing for us. The CM also explained, that evrey case would be handled on a case by case basis, so everybody which special concerns should email them.
> 
> Well, that`s what I did - just got the answer:
> 
> "I am very sorry that your family was unable to visit the Walt Disney World Resort when you had planned to. Unfortunately, there is no way to freeze or pause the Annual Passes. The Walt Disney World Resort has offered to extend all Annual Passes for the time that the Theme Parks were closed or the ability to get a partial refund for the Annual Passes. This can be done by contacting Ticketing Guest Services at 407-566-4985. Sadly we are unable to assist with any further extension past what is being offered by the Walt Disney World Resort. I am sorry for any disappointment this might cause. "
> 
> Obviously, I am less than thrilled with this reply! This is far from being "individual" or "case by case" and it shows again, that everything depends on who you are talking to.
> 
> We WANT to keep our passes, we are VERY loyal Disney people, AP holder over the last 10 or more years, DVC member, Disney addicted .... We WANT to visit WDW as soon, as we are allowed to travel to the US again and won`t have to quarantine for 2 weeks after return ( DH and I are self employed...), so I think right now, we are sort of punished. Even if we would want to fly right now, we were not allowed to come and nobody knows, when the borders will be open again. Just a simple extension of our AP`s is not at all helpful In this situation, since we probably will not be able to use them.
> 
> So instead of refunding us money, we would be just happy with keeping our AP´s, have them frozen instantly for the remainder of the days and start acivating them again that very moment we are able to use them. From my point of view, this would also be a win for Disney, since they don`t have to refund us.
> 
> I will try again now via chat and some other email addresses to maybe have some CM finally, who will be able to help us that way, "disneygrandma" was suggesting - which by the way, was a great idea, fair for both sides, as I think.


I received, more or less, the same response. I have tried e mailing a different address but I don’t have any great hope of receiving a positive reply before the deadline. 
We couldn’t travel in July and have another trip booked for October. Onsite resort so WDW can see the reservation number, but still they are unwilling to be flexible. If the travel bans are lifted we will visit but there is no way we will know this by 11 August. Good luck. I hope that you receive some positive news.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

A_Hal said:


> I talked with a CM this morning regarding possibly cancelling our APs. We are still contemplating what to do. She said she could request that I receive an email with an estimate of the refund we will receive if we do cancel. She said they just started sending these emails about a week ago. It is frustrating that they just started notifying folks of a refund amount, a week before the deadline. Especially since many of us have been asking for an estimate for weeks/months. The cast member said it could take up to 72 hours to receive the email after being requested. Hopefully I will receive the email before the 12th.


What email address were you told to email for a refund amount?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Anybody cancelling passes just for experience reasons, not concerned about refunds


----------



## keishashadow

I just discovered the Wdw calculation link (at bottom of post)

few days ago cancelled my GD’s platinum renewal at DVC rate.
Renewal date was 1/4/20.

Btw, pass never used this year

following formula, unless I missed a step, coming up with only $150 refund

That cannot be right. Paid $764+ for it.

Partial Refund Eligibility/Calculation


The refund amount, if any, for each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, activation date, etc.
If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given and any payments waived, returned or not collected) exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be refunded to you.
The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.
If you made a payment between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 or a payment between March 14, 2020 and April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, your refund will be at least the amount of any such payment(s).


----------



## FinallyFL

keishashadow said:


> I just discovered the Wdw calculation link (at bottom of post)
> 
> few days ago cancelled my GD’s platinum renewal at DVC rate.
> Renewal date was 1/4/20.
> 
> Btw, pass never used this year
> 
> following formula, unless I missed a step, coming up with only $150 refund
> 
> That cannot be right. Paid $764+ for it.
> 
> Partial Refund Eligibility/Calculation
> 
> 
> The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.



This sounds more like what you should have paid for the time that you could have used the pass. The refund should be the cost of the pass minus the above calculation. In your case approximately $764-$150 =$614. Another poorly worded communication about APs from Disney  .


----------



## DisneyHomework

Docmum said:


> We are a family of four, all Gold pass AP`s, that we used for a 6 day trip in December 2019 and planned to use them again in July and November this year. Due to the pandemic, this is not going to happen, espcecially, since we are international AP holder and don`t know, when the travel ban will be lifted - right now, we even aren`t allowed entry to the US.
> A couple of pages ago, "disneygrandma" told about her experience and success in asking for the AP`s to be frozen until next year and then start again, to cover the vacations they were initially bought for. The CM she talked to was very helpful and agreed to freeze the AP`s for now and have them extended for use freom June 2021 to December 2021 - which would be more or less the exact same thing for us. The CM also explained, that evrey case would be handled on a case by case basis, so everybody which special concerns should email them.
> 
> Well, that`s what I did - just got the answer:
> 
> "I am very sorry that your family was unable to visit the Walt Disney World Resort when you had planned to. Unfortunately, there is no way to freeze or pause the Annual Passes. The Walt Disney World Resort has offered to extend all Annual Passes for the time that the Theme Parks were closed or the ability to get a partial refund for the Annual Passes. This can be done by contacting Ticketing Guest Services at 407-566-4985. Sadly we are unable to assist with any further extension past what is being offered by the Walt Disney World Resort. I am sorry for any disappointment this might cause. "
> 
> Obviously, I am less than thrilled with this reply! This is far from being "individual" or "case by case" and it shows again, that everything depends on who you are talking to.
> 
> We WANT to keep our passes, we are VERY loyal Disney people, AP holder over the last 10 or more years, DVC member, Disney addicted .... We WANT to visit WDW as soon, as we are allowed to travel to the US again and won`t have to quarantine for 2 weeks after return ( DH and I are self employed...), so I think right now, we are sort of punished. Even if we would want to fly right now, we were not allowed to come and nobody knows, when the borders will be open again. Just a simple extension of our AP`s is not at all helpful In this situation, since we probably will not be able to use them.
> 
> So instead of refunding us money, we would be just happy with keeping our AP´s, have them frozen instantly for the remainder of the days and start acivating them again that very moment we are able to use them. From my point of view, this would also be a win for Disney, since they don`t have to refund us.
> 
> I will try again now via chat and some other email addresses to maybe have some CM finally, who will be able to help us that way, "disneygrandma" was suggesting - which by the way, was a great idea, fair for both sides, as I think.


Exactly same experience.  It is really disappointing to have such dramatically different experiences depending on who you are lucky enough to reach.


----------



## DisneyHomework

A_Hal said:


> I talked with a CM this morning regarding possibly cancelling our APs. We are still contemplating what to do. She said she could request that I receive an email with an estimate of the refund we will receive if we do cancel. She said they just started sending these emails about a week ago. It is frustrating that they just started notifying folks of a refund amount, a week before the deadline. Especially since many of us have been asking for an estimate for weeks/months. The cast member said it could take up to 72 hours to receive the email after being requested. Hopefully I will receive the email before the 12th.


Have you heard back on this?  I’ve been so curious about the calculation but finally cancelled without confirmation of amount.


----------



## A_Hal

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> What email address were you told to email for a refund amount?


They did not give me an email address. I called the AP line and talked with someone from IT. She made the request for me and said I should receive an email within 72 hours.


----------



## A_Hal

DisneyHomework said:


> Have you heard back on this?  I’ve been so curious about the calculation but finally cancelled without confirmation of amount.


I have not received the email yet. I hope I receive it before the 12th. I’ll post when/if I receive it with any details.


----------



## tommygunn

That i no longer have.  How do I get my refund?  Do they send me a check?  Anyone experience this?


----------



## lolobelle

keishashadow said:


> I just discovered the Wdw calculation link (at bottom of post)
> 
> few days ago cancelled my GD’s platinum renewal at DVC rate.
> Renewal date was 1/4/20.
> 
> Btw, pass never used this year
> 
> following formula, unless I missed a step, coming up with only $150 refund
> 
> That cannot be right. Paid $764+ for it.
> 
> Partial Refund Eligibility/Calculation
> 
> 
> The refund amount, if any, for each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, activation date, etc.
> If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given and any payments waived, returned or not collected) exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be refunded to you.
> The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.
> If you made a payment between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 or a payment between March 14, 2020 and April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, your refund will be at least the amount of any such payment(s).


I don’t understand the formula at all.  We are platinum plus, used for 14 days original expiry 3rd of October .


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

lolobelle said:


> I don’t understand the formula at all.  We are platinum plus, used for 14 days original expiry 3rd of October .


I am so glad that you said that. It’s as clear as mud to me too!


----------



## Best Aunt

keishashadow said:


> I just discovered the Wdw calculation link (at bottom of post)
> 
> Partial Refund Eligibility/Calculation
> 
> 
> The refund amount, if any, for each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, activation date, etc.
> If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given and any payments waived, returned or not collected) exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be refunded to you.
> The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.
> If you made a payment between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 or a payment between March 14, 2020 and April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, your refund will be at least the amount of any such payment(s).



*Where* did you discover the link for the information you posted?

I did the math using the method shown above, and it comes within $10 of what I had expected by doing the math the way I had been told by the castmember I spoke to when I cancelled.  The cast member told me that the extended expiration date was my original expiration date + the 117 days that the park was closed; the refund would be for the number of days from 07/11/2020 (the day the parks reopened) through my extended expiration date.


----------



## Docmum

Ok, I have to admit, I don‘t get the math - I think I am doing it wrong (at least, I hope that I am wrong, because otherwise I would end up with the same 150,00 refund as the OP has stated - for a pass I paid $607 plus tax and used for 5 days ). So we bought our Gold AP  on Dec. 6th, 2019, used  them for 6 days, have our extended expiration date now set on May 1st. 2021.
Could anyone help me with the calculation ? TIA


----------



## Best Aunt

Docmum said:


> Ok, I have to admit, I don‘t get the math - I think I am doing it wrong (at least, I hope that I am wrong, because otherwise I would end up with the same 150,00 refund as the OP has stated - for a pass I paid $607 plus tax and used for 5 days ). So we bought our Gold AP  on Dec. 6th, 2019, used  them for 6 days, have our extended expiration date now set on May 1st. 2021.
> Could anyone help me with the calculation ? TIA



PP passed on a formula.  I personally have not seen that formula in an email or on the Disney World website.  However, I'm sure that PP passed on the information to be helpful to us.  According to that formula, you would calculate your refund as follows:

a) Write down the amount you paid for the annual pass.

b) Write down the date that you activated your AP at Disney World.  You "activated" it by going to a Ticket Window or a Guest Relations window at Disney World.  They should have handed you the AP card at that time.

c) Count the number of days between when your AP was activated and 03/16/2020 (the day the parks were closed).
So in your case, for December it's from the day your pass was activated to the 31st.  January 2020 had 31 days.  February 2020 had 29 days.  For March 2020 use 15 days because the parks were closed beginning 03/16/2020.

d) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) x (the number of days you counted in Step C) divided by (366 days per year because 2020 is a leap year) = the dollar amount of your usable value.

e) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) minus (the dollar amount of the usuable value you calculated in Step D) = your refund amount.

If people think I'm wrong, let me know and I will delete.

Edit: this assumes you paid all at once (not monthly payments) and it assumes you waited until July to cancel.


----------



## Poohbear538

Best Aunt said:


> *IF* PP's formula is correct (and I don't know if it is), I think you calculate your refund as follows:
> 
> a) Write down the amount you paid for the annual pass.
> 
> b) Write down the date that you activated your AP at Disney World.  You "activated" it by going to a Ticket Window or a Guest Relations window at Disney World.  They should have handed you the AP card at that time.
> 
> c) Count the number of days between when your AP was activated and 03/16/2020 (the day the parks were closed).
> So in your case, for December it's from the day your pass was activated to the 31st.  January 2020 had 31 days.  February 2020 had 29 days.  For March 2020 use 15 days because the parks were closed beginning 03/16/2020.
> 
> d) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) x (the number of days you counted in Step C) divided by (366 days per year because 2020 is a leap year) = the dollar amount of your usable value.
> 
> e) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) minus (the dollar amount of the usuable value you calculated in Step D) = your refund amount.
> 
> If people think I'm wrong, let me know and I will delete.


So to me it read days you could use the tickets. Like not including blackout days, it would only be 365/366 if you had a higher tier pass that had no blackout days. I could be wrong but that’s the way I took it to mean.


----------



## Docmum

Best Aunt said:


> *IF* PP's formula is correct (and I don't know if it is), I think you calculate your refund as follows:
> 
> a) Write down the amount you paid for the annual pass.
> 
> b) Write down the date that you activated your AP at Disney World.  You "activated" it by going to a Ticket Window or a Guest Relations window at Disney World.  They should have handed you the AP card at that time.
> 
> c) Count the number of days between when your AP was activated and 03/16/2020 (the day the parks were closed).
> So in your case, for December it's from the day your pass was activated to the 31st.  January 2020 had 31 days.  February 2020 had 29 days.  For March 2020 use 15 days because the parks were closed beginning 03/16/2020.
> 
> d) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) x (the number of days you counted in Step C) divided by (366 days per year because 2020 is a leap year) = the dollar amount of your usable value.
> 
> e) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) minus (the dollar amount of the usuable value you calculated in Step D) = your refund amount.
> 
> If people think I'm wrong, let me know and I will delete.


Ok, this would then make sense, as that would lead me to roughly $450 refund. I think I mixed step D and E and considered the usable value to be my refund, which would then have been around $150.
Thanks a lot for getting that straight for me ! I couldn‘t wrap my head around the refund being such a small portion of what I had paid.


----------



## DaveNan

I requested a refund for the closed period back in May/June.  I have gotten through once for a different question and they commented that my request was still in the system.  I paid with DGC and was informed my refund would be in the form a new (different numbers) DGC, even though I still have the original DGC(s).  I have tried unsuccessfully to get through the last few days.  Is there any indication from others how long I will be waiting on my refund?


----------



## keishashadow

FinallyFL said:


> This sounds more like what you should have paid for the time that you could have used the pass. The refund should be the cost of the pass minus the above calculation. In your case approximately $764-$150 =$614. Another poorly worded communication about APs from Disney  .


That’s ballpark what I had expected



lolobelle said:


> I don’t understand the formula at all.  We are platinum plus, used for 14 days original expiry 3rd of October .


Seems arbitrary to me too


Best Aunt said:


> *Where* did you discover the link for the information you posted?
> 
> I did the math using the method shown above, and it comes within $10 of what I had expected by doing the math the way I had been told by the castmember I spoke to when I cancelled.  The cast member told me that the extended expiration date was my original expiration date + the 117 days that the park was closed; the refund would be for the number of days from 07/11/2020 (the day the parks reopened) through my extended expiration date.


Followed link on email from them...not one that I received though.  Was on one of the bloggers sites, can’t remember which

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/cancel-annual-pass-reopening-refund/


Best Aunt said:


> *IF* PP's formula is correct (and I don't know if it is), I think you calculate your refund as follows:


Not “my” formula, don’t kill the messenger.  Would like to think you aren’t questioning me as to it’s factual integrity.

Haven’t been following the ins & outs rabidly here re APH refunds, having only recently deciding to pull the pug on GD’s pass.  

I was just checking in here hoping somebody might know or could interpret what I read on WDW website.

Again, to avoid any ‘misunderstandings’,  here is the content from above link, directly from WDW website:

Q.

I’m an Annual Passholder who opted to cancel my annual pass, and I may be eligible for a refund. How will annual pass refunds be calculated?
A.

If you elected to cancel your pass(es), here’s how your refund will be calculated:
*Partial Refund Eligibility/Calculation*

The refund amount, if any, for each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, activation date, etc.
If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given and any payments waived, returned or not collected) exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be refunded to you.
The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.
If you made a payment between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 or a payment between March 14, 2020 and April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, your refund will be at least the amount of any such payment(s).
*How to Take Action*

If you have already elected to cancel your pass(es), this will be automatically processed for your pass(es). You do not need to take any additional action.
If you have not selected any option (no action) and would like to select this option to cancel your pass(es), please refer to the email from Disney Destinations on July 14, 2020 and use the personalized link available through August 11, 2020. Or, you may call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
If you previously took action to elect to continue with your pass(es) and now would like to cancel your pass(es), please call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## Best Aunt

keishashadow said:


> Not “my” formula, don’t kill the messenger.  Would like to think you aren’t questioning me as to it’s factual integrity.



I edited my post.  I appreciate that you're trying to be helpful to the rest of us.


----------



## FinallyFL

keishashadow said:


> If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) exceeds the “usable value”  that excess will be refunded to you.
> The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.


So, the refund is the cost of the pass minus the useable value as calculated in the second bullet. In other words, the refund is the cost of the pass times the percentage of the days left on the pass. If you could have used the pass for 25% of the days that the pass was normally valid then your refund is 75% of the cost of the pass. It appears that there is no adjustment based on how many days the AP was actually used.


----------



## keishashadow

FinallyFL said:


> So, the refund is the cost of the pass minus the useable value as calculated in the second bullet. In other words, the refund is the cost of the pass times the percentage of the days left on the pass. If you could have used the pass for 25% of the days that the pass was normally valid then your refund is 75% of the cost of the pass. It appears that there is no adjustment based on how many days the AP was actually used.



Maybe I need another cuppa java, still confused

Thinking this should be what I receive as refund then on platinum pass (no blackout dates) ???

I paid $764+ On renewal date of 1/4/20 

= 72 days

366 - 72 = 294 days

$764 divided by 366 = $2.08 value per day

$2.08 X 294 = 611.52


----------



## PrincessV

You all know they updated the monthly payments AP info on the website, right? I received a message from MDE and an email about it. It's supposed to provide "clarification" but my brain hurts trying to figure it out...



> *If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options are (Note, options previously communicated have been clarified - no new options added):
> Option 1: Continue with your pass(es) and receive a 30-day extension (no additional action required)*. You'll receive an additional one-month (30 days) extension to your pass(es).
> 
> This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account over the coming weeks.
> With this option, you may also be eligible for an automatically processed partial refund if your payments exceed the usable value of your pass(es) per the details here on when partial refunds apply and how they are calculated.
> *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. If original form of payment is not available, you should expect a check by mid- to late October.*
> Please note that the V.I.PASSHOLDER Support phone line is not able to provide a specific refund amount since each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, future payments, etc.
> Learn about refunds for Annual Passholders who opted to continue their annual passes.
> *Option 2: Cancel your pass(es).* If you prefer, and in lieu of the additional one-month extension, you may choose to cancel your annual pass(es).
> 
> Monthly payments will be stopped starting August 12, 2020. Your pass(es) will remain valid through August 11, 2020 and will be canceled effective August 12, 2020.
> You may also be eligible for an automatically processed partial refund if your payments exceeded the usable value of your pass(es) per the details here on how partial refunds, if applicable, are calculated.
> *Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. If original form of payment is not available, you should expect a check by mid- to late October.*
> Learn about refunds for Annual Passholders who opted to cancel their annual passes.
> *How to take action:*
> 
> If you have already elected to cancel your pass(es), this will be automatically processed for your pass(es). You do not need to take any additional action.
> If you have not selected any option (no action) and would like to select this option to cancel your pass(es), please refer to the email from Disney Destinations on July 14, 2020 and use the personalized link available through August 11, 2020. Or, you may contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> If you previously took action to elect to continue with your pass(es) and now would like to cancel your pass(es), please call V.I.PASSHOLDER at (407) 939-7277. We appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> Please note that the V.I.PASSHOLDER Support phone line is not able to provide a specific refund amount since each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, activation dates, etc.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes


> Q.
> 
> I’m an Annual Passholder who opted to continue my annual pass, and I may be eligible for a refund due to the parks closure. How will annual pass refunds be calculated?
> A.
> 
> If you previously elected to have payments waived (not postponed) during the park closure period, you may be eligible to receive a refund. No additional action is required.
> *Partial Refund Eligibility/Calculation*
> 
> The refund amount, if any, for each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, future payments, etc.
> If the total amount that you already paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given and any payments waived, returned or not collected) plus the total amount that you are obligated to pay for your pass(es) in future payments that are not yet due exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be automatically refunded to you.
> The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation excluding the period March 16 – July 10 (March 16 – July 14 if your pass(es) only allow admission to Epcot) and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/continue-annual-pass-reopening-refund/

I'm on monthly payments. And I want to continue my AP with the extensions. So I think I do nothing - and some kind of small refund may come my way? I don't really care, TBH. I'm keeping it because I'll get my money's worth. So I'll just carry on and if a refund comes, it comes.


----------



## amk43

Trying to call the "VIP" line this morning and getting an "all circuits busy" error message. Have people encountered this on other days? Will it actually clear up?

I tried the online chat and the CM said that he couldn't process a pass cancellation for me (which is frustrating, since people in this thread have said they got their passes cancelled over chat), and that I should try again in mid-afternoon when call volumes are supposedly lower. And all this is because I was supposed to get a call-back but didn't! Argh.


----------



## OKW Lover

PrincessV said:


> I'm on monthly payments. And I want to continue my AP with the extensions. So I think I do nothing - and some kind of small refund may come my way?


We are in the same position.  I don't believe we are due any kind of "small refund".  Our monthly payments have resumed and should continue through the new expiration date (minus the 30 day extension?)


----------



## amk43

amk43 said:


> Trying to call the "VIP" line this morning and getting an "all circuits busy" error message. Have people encountered this on other days? Will it actually clear up?



Well, it cleared up sooner than I expected. Now to see how long the hold time is...


----------



## karen4546

Best Aunt said:


> PP passed on a formula.  I personally have not seen that formula in an email or on the Disney World website.  However, I'm sure that PP passed on the information to be helpful to us.  According to that formula, you would calculate your refund as follows:
> 
> a) Write down the amount you paid for the annual pass.
> 
> b) Write down the date that you activated your AP at Disney World.  You "activated" it by going to a Ticket Window or a Guest Relations window at Disney World.  They should have handed you the AP card at that time.
> 
> c) Count the number of days between when your AP was activated and 03/16/2020 (the day the parks were closed).
> So in your case, for December it's from the day your pass was activated to the 31st.  January 2020 had 31 days.  February 2020 had 29 days.  For March 2020 use 15 days because the parks were closed beginning 03/16/2020.
> 
> d) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) x (the number of days you counted in Step C) divided by (366 days per year because 2020 is a leap year) = the dollar amount of your usable value.
> 
> e) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) minus (the dollar amount of the usuable value you calculated in Step D) = your refund amount.
> 
> If people think I'm wrong, let me know and I will delete.
> 
> Edit: this assumes you paid all at once (not monthly payments) and it assumes you waited until July to cancel.


so, if I renewed online (December ) but I have not gone to the park yet to activate it then I should get a full refund?  I don’t want a refund I just would love if my new exp.  date would be when I actually activate my voucher.  Which would be 9/26/2020.

I have gotten so many conflicting answers.  One CM actually said my pass would expire in December 2020-no extension!!!  I told her at minimum it should expire 117 days from 12/18/19 (when my original pass was renewed)

I Will not know anything for certain until I go to guest relations in September.


----------



## PrincessV

OKW Lover said:


> We are in the same position.  I don't believe we are due any kind of "small refund".  Our monthly payments have resumed and should continue through the new expiration date (minus the 30 day extension?)


I can't see how I would be due a refund: my AP renewed during the closure, so I haven't used it at all in its current year, and with the extensions, I'm getting 13 months of use while parks are open. But hey, if Mickey wants to slip me a few dollars, I won't complain lol!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

karen4546 said:


> so, if I renewed online (December ) but I have not gone to the park yet to activate it then I should get a full refund?  I don’t want a refund I just would love if my new exp.  date would be when I actually activate my voucher.  Which would be 9/26/2020.
> 
> I have gotten so many conflicting answers.  One CM actually said my pass would expire in December 2020-no extension!!!  I told her at minimum it should expire 117 days from 12/18/19 (when my original pass was renewed)
> 
> I Will not know anything for certain until I go to guest relations in September.


If you haven’t activated your AP, surely you don’t need to do anything and you have until 2023 to activate it.


----------



## skeeter31

Welsh_Dragon said:


> If you haven’t activated your AP, surely you don’t need to do anything and you have until 2023 to activate it.


No, if you “renew” it starts the day after your old pass expires. If you take advantage of the 15% off renewal rate, you don’t get a true voucher that is good until you activate it. It automatically activates once your old pass is up.

To the OP, what does it say on MDE for your AP expiration date? it should have updated by now to reflect the new months they added on.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

amk43 said:


> Trying to call the "VIP" line this morning and getting an "all circuits busy" error message. Have people encountered this on other days? Will it actually clear up?
> 
> I tried the online chat and the CM said that he couldn't process a pass cancellation for me (which is frustrating, since people in this thread have said they got their passes cancelled over chat), and that I should try again in mid-afternoon when call volumes are supposedly lower. And all this is because I was supposed to get a call-back but didn't! Argh.


I just received this from online chat, so maybe try again.....


----------



## dtstampz

How long did it take you to get through to chat?


----------



## Duck143

Does anyone have an email address for a CM that deals with Annual Passes?  I want to contact them.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

What is the refund if you bought your pass in feberuary and only used it the day and the one after you activated it?


----------



## skeeter31

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> What is the refund if you bought your pass in feberuary and only used it the day and the one after you activated it?


There’s really no way for us to come up with that number. You have to get in contact with VIP passholder services and ask.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

do Monthly payments get down payment back?


----------



## dtstampz

Okay, I got through on my iPhone, but no luck on my laptop.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

dtstampz said:


> How long did it take you to get through to chat?


It was instant through MDE chat. Still chatting now. I may not get the result I want, but I honestly feel that the CM is genuinely trying to help me.


----------



## Lehuaann

The chat feature - does an agent need to activate the enter button/arrow??  I’m writing, but unable to submit anything.  Arrow button is greyed out 

Or maybe my browser is messed up?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Lehuaann said:


> The chat feature - does an agent need to activate the enter button/arrow??  I’m writing, but unable to submit anything.  Arrow button is greyed out
> 
> Or maybe my browser is messed up?


You should see a message about please wait while we find a cast member to assist you.


----------



## Lehuaann

Welsh_Dragon said:


> You should see a message about please wait while we find a cast member to assist you.



Thank you.  I found out that the agent does have to activate the chat


----------



## Lehuaann

Also, are people receiving their refund estimates _via chat_? Or only through email within 72 hrs

I called last week and the phone agent couldn't give it to me over the phone.  VIP sent me an email on Sat with the info.

Now I need help with my husband (identical to my AP) and son, ugh

(I never received the initial email; only found out about the refunds last week...)


----------



## karen4546

Welsh_Dragon said:


> If you haven’t activated your AP, surely you don’t need to do anything and you have until 2023 to activate it.


actually i have until 2030 but it is a renewal not new and i am supposed to get the 117 days plus the other 30


----------



## ngl

Same boat as many of you. Would like the AP refund. Called last week and was on hold for 1 hr 40 min (listening to the LOUD hold music on a loop!)and then got cut off. Tried again yesterday. Waited 1 hr 10 min. Got through to agent. Sounded like she was done processing request and said, "okay your refunds will be...." and then got cut off!! Today cannot even get through. Got the all circuits are busy and chat is unavailable. Never received the email and looked in spam, etc. Very frustrating!!!!!


----------



## elgerber

So what the heck do we do if we can't call or chat because "all circuits are busy"?


----------



## ngl

elgerber said:


> So what the heck do we do if we can't call or chat because "all circuits are busy"?


Yes!! Please let me know if you figure it out. They have to be getting feedback that many did not receive the email so why not resend the email instead of having such a wait time? (Of course, I guess the answer may be because they would rather not do the refunds!)


----------



## emilymad

elgerber said:


> So what the heck do we do if we can't call or chat because "all circuits are busy"?



Try redialing a million times.  A pain I know but that is finally what got me to the on hold list at least.


----------



## elgerber

emilymad said:


> Try redialing a million times.  A pain I know but that is finally what got me to the on hold list at least.


I have someone on chat on the app, screenshotting the entire conversation.  I'm sure the amount I receive will be a complete surprise and it hopefully will be what we think it should


----------



## RyMickey

ngl said:


> Same boat as many of you. Would like the AP refund. Called last week and was on hold for 1 hr 40 min (listening to the LOUD hold music on a loop!)and then got cut off. Tried again yesterday. Waited 1 hr 10 min. Got through to agent. Sounded like she was done processing request and said, "okay your refunds will be...." and then got cut off!! Today cannot even get through. Got the all circuits are busy and chat is unavailable. Never received the email and looked in spam, etc. Very frustrating!!!!!



I've been on hold for about 80 minutes at this point and they keep talking about the four hours of music available to listen to on Apple Music, yet the keep playing the same 150 second loop over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.  And it's not like you can turn the music down because you need to hear if you ever get through.

Here's hoping I don't get cut off.  I'm trying to cancel passes for multiple family members too and if I get told I'm unable, I'm gonna be upset.  And the frustration that will be had if I get disconnected after all this!

I realize Disney doesn't even have to do this so I'm trying to keep a calm mind here.  But the 40th time you hear "The Monkey's Uncle," the calm is tough to come by!

(And I didn't get a cancellation email nor did my parents.  [Two different mailing addresses...I never even got the piece of mail talking about cancelling the pass.]  My brother and his wife did get the email, but I'm attempting to cancel on this phone call from them since I apparently have to do it for three of our five cards.)


----------



## dnw25

I was able to cancel our 3 platinum APs through chat yesterday.   I had to wait for the chat option to ‘open’ about 15 min.  But once chat live agent immediately started helping with our 3 passes over two different MDE accounts.  Definitely keep trying chat option.  Was great.  Took about 48 min in total but had some complicated issues and the best part- its all in writing.


----------



## wgeo

Ugh, I've never gotten any emails about my passes and had no idea there was a deadline.  I purchased FL resident passes in January on the payment plan.  Was charged for a few months before the shutdown but I Never activated the passes.  I haven't been charged since then.  

Do I need to do anything?  I want to keep the passes and just activate them later, but I'm nervous that if I don't talk to someone they will just cancel them instead.  I figured they would start charging me again when they opened up but they didn't.

Can't believe they've been sending out emails all along that I didn't get.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

You don’t need to do anything


----------



## DavidNYC

According to one of the other sites - Disney has published the refund amount formula   If correct - it's what I had said would be the absolutely most fair approach.   Will be (i) price of pass minus (ii) number of days you could have used the pass before closure divided by total number of days you could have used the pass during the year (if things had been normal).

EDIT - it's on the Disney site itself albeit in one of those Q&A sections so who knows if the person who answered knows but it's detailed enough that it sounds like they got it from somewhere - and it also makes complete sense as well.)


----------



## NH-to-FL

We are COVID high risk Disney snowbirds who have decided to spend our isolation near our doctors up north.  We never received any emails from Disney concerning options for our silver FL resident APs.   We have come to the realization it will be a long time before we will be comfortable traveling south so we decided to cancel our renewed in March (recently extended to a Sept 2021 expiration) never used passes.   Here is how it went:

Just got off the phone with Disney.  It was a slightly annoying experience.  It took a little over an hour.   After many tries and getting the "all circuits are busy" message I finally got through on what I thought was the VIPassholder line.   After waiting about 5 minutes a CM answered.  Unfortunately she couldn't help with the pass cancellation as she was in Resort Reservations.  She directed me to the WDW web page chat line.   After waiting about 10 minutes I got a response there.   Unfortunately the CM that answered the chat could not process the cancellation.   She gave me the number to Ticketing.   I called and after about 10 minutes a CM answered.   Unfortunately even though I went through the Ticketing number this CM was also in Resort Reservations and couldn't process the cancellation.   She said she would transfer me to the VIPassholder group.    After 30 minutes of music a CM answered and promptly process my cancellation.   Full refund for our unused passes will be issued in September.

We are hoping to get back to FL and WDW sometime next year.


----------



## lolobelle

I realise that we have a formula of some sort, but online chat said that it’s calculated from the 11th of July until the extended annual pass date.  It probably is just the same amount, length of time tho... maybe I should work that out first.


----------



## jkg040508

Can anyone offer any guidance for our situation...

We purchased Platinum Passes thru Sam's Club in June of 2019 at the old AP pricing. We then activated the passes on Jan 25, 2020. Any idea how Disney would calculate the purchase amount of our AP and therefore the refund?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

lolobelle said:


> I realise that we have a formula of some sort, but online chat said that it’s calculated from the 11th of July until the extended annual pass date.  It probably is just the same amount, length of time tho... maybe I should work that out first.


For paid in full


----------



## lolobelle

Ah! That’s where I am getting confused. Ours was paid in full.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

lolobelle said:


> Ah! That’s where I am getting confused. Ours was paid in full.


So what about monthly


----------



## thisismyusername

I've been on chat hold now for almost 3 hours... What happens if we no longer have the gift cards the AP was purchased on?


----------



## Runnsally

thisismyusername said:


> I've been on chat hold now for almost 3 hours... What happens if we no longer have the gift cards the AP was purchased on?


Then they send you your refund in Mickey Bars...over $400 and they toss in dry ice...


----------



## DaveNan

thisismyusername said:


> I've been on chat hold now for almost 3 hours... What happens if we no longer have the gift cards the AP was purchased on?


They told me if you paid with a GC, whether you still have it of not, the refund will be in the form of a new e-gift card.  However expect to wait and additional time period measured in weeks to get the new GC.  I have been unable to get any estimate as to when I will get a refund.


----------



## thisismyusername

DaveNan said:


> They told me if you paid with a GC, whether you still have it of not, the refund will be in the form of a new e-gift card.  However expect to wait and additional time period measured in weeks to get the new GC.  I have been unable to get any estimate as to when I will get a refund.


Thank you so much for your response. I'm OK with waiting--we're just saving it for the next time we need to buy APs. I appreciate it!


----------



## sky13

So I've received a refund but it doesn't quite seem the right amount!

Have a Platinum Pass activated end October 2019, which means I should have had around 7 months left on my AP. This was upgraded from a 10 day park hopper.

Emailed to ask for cancellation of the remainder of my AP (I tried calling at first, but am international so calling was tricky with the long hold times), which they acknowledged and processed. And got a refund for just under $400, which doesn't fit with the amount I was expecting if the refund of the remainder of my pass was pro-rated (7/12*$1195 (+tax?) which would have been around $700). 

What I suspect they processed was either just refunding the period of time the parks were closed for (almost 4 months, which would fit with the refund amount I received), or refunding the amount I paid to upgrade to AP (can't remember the exact amount, but was probably around $600-700 to upgrade, and 7/12*600 = 350).

I've emailed them again and subsequently received the "Confirmation of Your Annual Pass Selection" email but no reply to the email I sent... I guess I will see what happens, but at least it appears that they have the correct option I chose in their system...

Will see what happens! Just wish they were more transparent about the whole process and made it easier to see what options you were requesting for and gave more information about how they calculated the refund instead of making me doing maths to try to figure out...


----------



## keishashadow

DaveNan said:


> They told me if you paid with a GC, whether you still have it of not, the refund will be in the form of a new e-gift card.  However expect to wait and additional time period measured in weeks to get the new GC.  I have been unable to get any estimate as to when I will get a refund.


I was told when I called last week, no full refund for unused AP renewals (GDs). Congrats to PP who said she is receiving tho.

I used split payment to pay for said renewal. CM confirmed last 4 digits of CC. Larger portion was on a GC.

informed that ALL GC refunds would be In the form of a check. This instead of any sort of GC (refund to original or ecard). Said ck to be received after CC refunds 

If they follow thru, very nice


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I am back in a queue. Wish me luck!


----------



## thisismyusername

keishashadow said:


> I was told when I called last week, no full refund for unused AP renewals (GDs). Congrats to PP who said she is receiving tho.
> 
> I used split payment to pay for said renewal. CM confirmed last 4 digits of CC. Larger portion was on a GC.
> 
> informed that ALL GC refunds would be In the form of a check. This instead of any sort of GC (refund to original or ecard). Said ck to be received after CC refunds
> 
> If they follow thru, very nice



Having the cash would be nice, especially if it takes us 2 years to get back.  Thank you for answering my question!


----------



## Lehuaann

sky13 said:


> So I've received a refund but it doesn't quite seem the right amount!
> 
> Have a Platinum Pass activated end October 2019, which means I should have had around 7 months left on my AP. This was upgraded from a 10 day park hopper.
> 
> Emailed to ask for cancellation of the remainder of my AP (I tried calling at first, but am international so calling was tricky with the long hold times), which they acknowledged and processed. And got a refund for just under $400, which doesn't fit with the amount I was expecting if the refund of the remainder of my pass was pro-rated (7/12*$1195 (+tax?) which would have been around $700).
> 
> What I suspect they processed was either just refunding the period of time the parks were closed for (almost 4 months, which would fit with the refund amount I received), or refunding the amount I paid to upgrade to AP (can't remember the exact amount, but was probably around $600-700 to upgrade, and 7/12*600 = 350).
> 
> I've emailed them again and subsequently received the "Confirmation of Your Annual Pass Selection" email but no reply to the email I sent... I guess I will see what happens, but at least it appears that they have the correct option I chose in their system...
> 
> Will see what happens! Just wish they were more transparent about the whole process and made it easier to see what options you were requesting for and gave more information about how they calculated the refund instead of making me doing maths to try to figure out...



Refunds don’t take place until next month. Were you part of the first wave of refunds?  

$400 does not sound right


----------



## skeeter31

sky13 said:


> So I've received a refund but it doesn't quite seem the right amount!
> 
> Have a Platinum Pass activated end October 2019, which means I should have had around 7 months left on my AP. This was upgraded from a 10 day park hopper.
> 
> Emailed to ask for cancellation of the remainder of my AP (I tried calling at first, but am international so calling was tricky with the long hold times), which they acknowledged and processed. And got a refund for just under $400, which doesn't fit with the amount I was expecting if the refund of the remainder of my pass was pro-rated (7/12*$1195 (+tax?) which would have been around $700).
> 
> What I suspect they processed was either just refunding the period of time the parks were closed for (almost 4 months, which would fit with the refund amount I received), or refunding the amount I paid to upgrade to AP (can't remember the exact amount, but was probably around $600-700 to upgrade, and 7/12*600 = 350).
> 
> I've emailed them again and subsequently received the "Confirmation of Your Annual Pass Selection" email but no reply to the email I sent... I guess I will see what happens, but at least it appears that they have the correct option I chose in their system...
> 
> Will see what happens! Just wish they were more transparent about the whole process and made it easier to see what options you were requesting for and gave more information about how they calculated the refund instead of making me doing maths to try to figure out...


According to the press release, that’s not how they’re calculating the refund. It would only calculate the time you could have used the pass prior to 3/16 (so in your case 5 months) and then deducted any visits you made. Then comparing that amount to the amount you paid.
https://allears.net/2020/08/10/news...orld-is-calculating-refunds-on-annual-passes/


----------



## Runnsally

skeeter31 said:


> According to the press release, that’s not how they’re calculating the refund. It would only calculate the time you could have used the pass prior to 3/16 (so in your case 5 months) and then deducted any visits you made. Then comparing that amount to the amount you paid.
> https://allears.net/2020/08/10/news...orld-is-calculating-refunds-on-annual-passes/


That’s not correct - you don’t deduct visits that you made.  You calculate the useable value of the pass and then subtract that from what you paid.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Our passes expired May 15th. Are we entitled to any refund at all? We went to the parks for a few days in July. I can’t get through on the phone. I came here for help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iowamomof4

MOM POPPINS said:


> Our passes expired May 15th. Are we entitled to any refund at all? We went to the parks for a few days in July. I can’t get through on the phone. I came here for help. Thanks in advance!



Yes, you'd be entitled for a refund for the time the parks were closed until your original expiration date. So March 16-May 15.

Ours originally expired on May 12 (Platinum AP). I'm anticipating around $140 back for each pass (we purchased them back in 2018 before a price increase).


----------



## Lehuaann

VIPassholder gave me an estimated refund of $535.13

I guess I am calculating the _Usable Value_ formula correctly?

$813.66 (cost of DVC Platinum Renewal December 2019)
x 103 days December 4, 2019-March 15, 2020 (number of days I could enter a park prior to March 16, 2020)
÷ 366 (total number of access days available under the Platinum Pass, including Leap Day)
= $228.98 Usable Value

$764 (AP minus Tax?)
- $228.98 (Usable Value)
= $535.02 (my refund estimation is actually $535.13)

I guess they aren't prorating or refunding the tax?  That is almost $50.00.


Here's the date calculator I used to figure out my days
https://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadded.html?m1=3&d1=31&y1=2021&type=sub&ay=&am=&aw=&ad=263&rec=


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Any suggestions on getting through today? (Asking for a friend, really!)


----------



## MarBee

Anyone want to check my math?
I paid in full for an out of state Platinum Plus Pass $994 before taxes. It was set to expire on June 27. (I missed out on 103 park days.)

I believe I should be getting back $279.73 per pass (assuming they’re not factoring in taxes).

am I right?


----------



## Lehuaann

Best Aunt said:


> PP passed on a formula.  I personally have not seen that formula in an email or on the Disney World website.  However, I'm sure that PP passed on the information to be helpful to us.  According to that formula, you would calculate your refund as follows:
> 
> a) Write down the amount you paid for the annual pass.
> 
> b) Write down the date that you activated your AP at Disney World.  You "activated" it by going to a Ticket Window or a Guest Relations window at Disney World.  They should have handed you the AP card at that time.
> 
> c) Count the number of days between when your AP was activated and 03/16/2020 (the day the parks were closed).
> So in your case, for December it's from the day your pass was activated to the 31st.  January 2020 had 31 days.  February 2020 had 29 days.  For March 2020 use 15 days because the parks were closed beginning 03/16/2020.
> 
> d) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) x (the number of days you counted in Step C) divided by (366 days per year because 2020 is a leap year) = the dollar amount of your usable value.
> 
> *e) (The amount you wrote down in Step A as the amount you paid) minus (the dollar amount of the usuable value you calculated in Step D) = your refund amount.*
> 
> If people think I'm wrong, let me know and I will delete.
> 
> Edit: this assumes you paid all at once (not monthly payments) and it assumes you waited until July to cancel.



For my estimate, in this step, they are not including the *tax *initially paid.  The calculated cost of the AP goes down to $764 from $813.66


----------



## lin7

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Any suggestions on getting through today? (Asking for a friend, really!)


You have to keep redialing, that's how I got in today


----------



## OKWFan88

This whole process and lack of knowing what the refund is, is mind boggling. It would have been helpful at least in my scenario as I probably wouldn't have requested a refund on my out of state Platinum AP if I knew there was a possibility that those of us who upgraded from park tickets to AP, might not get what we thought we were getting for a refund... I'm so confused with all of this.


----------



## Duck143

DaveNan said:


> They told me if you paid with a GC, whether you still have it of not, the refund will be in the form of a new e-gift card.  However expect to wait and additional time period measured in weeks to get the new GC.  I have been unable to get any estimate as to when I will get a refund.


I was told that if we paid with a GC, we would get a check in the mail.  I'm SO thrilled that we're all getting consistent information.


----------



## lin7

OKWFan88 said:


> This whole process and lack of knowing what the refund is, is mind boggling. It would have been helpful at least in my scenario as I probably wouldn't have requested a refund on my out of state Platinum AP if I knew there was a possibility that those of us who upgraded from park tickets to AP, might not get what we thought we were getting for a refund... I'm so confused with all of this.


I didn't know that you would get less if it's an upgraded ticket to AP. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## OKWFan88

lin7 said:


> I didn't know that you would get less if it's an upgraded ticket to AP. Can someone confirm this?


There have been posts in this thread alluding to that... I don't think anything has been confirmed yet.


----------



## thisismyusername

OKWFan88 said:


> There have been posts in this thread alluding to that... I don't think anything has been confirmed yet.



When I finally talked to someone today, that is what I was told. Any pass paid by gift card would be refunded by check and to expect it by mid October.


----------



## Judique

lin7 said:


> I didn't know that you would get less if it's an upgraded ticket to AP. Can someone confirm this?



I can confirm that this did NOT happen to me on my partial refund for the 117 day closure. I upgraded a hopper. I've also elected to get the remainder of my pass refunded as I will not probably be visiting but if I do I already have other tickets in MDE.


----------



## dlavender

dlavender said:


> Update on what happened with my situation.
> 
> Got a check last night for the March payment amount plus $50. Was told it would be the March payment and then a gift card for $50, but this works as well.
> 
> Doing the math, I mean why not, after the refund, we paid roughly $600 in total ($350 down payment and then $31 per pass per month for 8 months) for each Fl Resident Gold AP.
> 
> Had we not done the larger down payment, we would have paid $480.  Not a big deal, but interesting to see how every scenario will not be the same.
> 
> I'm not saying they should give me an extra $120. That's a risk I took by taking the financing. We got 10 days out of the passes I think. So a tad cheaper than the 10 day park hopper pass, and we didn't have to use all the days by a certain point. I'll take it.
> 
> Still wish there was a better method than all the calling and emailing I had to do.



I love math and am going to contradict something I said above about not saying they should give me the extra $120, just going by the calculations they presented, plus I love math.

So we activated 7/13/19. Use days would be 231 if using the 3/14/2020 date. We have gold so I subtract out 2 weeks in December. Passes were $719 but we did a $350 down payment and $31 per month per pass after that. 

So..

231 days x $719 = 166089
166089/352 = $471.84 Usable value

$600 (what I actually paid) - $471.84 = $128.15. 

Does this mean by their release that they are going to refund me an additional $128.15 per pass (that's times 5 which I wasn't really thinking about).

I mean, $600 isn't something to really just leave on the table if they are offering....


----------



## nicko

A couple of people mentioned that they were not getting a prorated refund on the sales tax portion of what they paid for an AP. Why not? When I return something from any other retailer I get the sales tax back.


----------



## candeeapril

I’ve been on hold with chat for 3 hours...is that normal?


----------



## Runnsally

dlavender said:


> I love math and am going to contradict something I said above about not saying they should give me the extra $120, just going by the calculations they presented, plus I love math.
> 
> So we activated 7/13/19. Use days would be 231 if using the 3/14/2020 date. We have gold so I subtract out 2 weeks in December. Passes were $719 but we did a $350 down payment and $31 per month per pass after that.
> 
> So..
> 
> 231 days x $719 = 166089
> 166089/352 = $471.84 Usable value
> 
> $600 (what I actually paid) - $471.84 = $128.15.
> 
> Does this mean by their release that they are going to refund me an additional $128.15 per pass (that's times 5 which I wasn't really thinking about).
> 
> I mean, $600 isn't something to really just leave on the table if they are offering....


I think you’re actually entitled to a bit more. Doesn’t the Gold pass have another two weeks of blackout dates during spring break?  If so, you should divide by 338 not 352.


----------



## Lehuaann

nicko said:


> A couple of people mentioned that they were not getting a prorated refund on the sales tax portion of what they paid for an AP. Why not? When I return something from any other retailer I get the sales tax back.



One of them was me...

Using the estimated refund they quoted me, they are using the taxed AP to calculate the usable value. Then subtracting the usable value from non-taxed AP to figure refund.

My guess:
1) they don’t want to refund tax
2) where the ‘estimation‘ comes in - billing has to prorate the taxes, which will show a higher more accurate refund


----------



## Gowahoowa

candeeapril said:


> I’ve been on hold with chat for 3 hours...is that normal?


I just finished up canceling my 5 Gold passes on Chat. Waited 15 minutes and took about 25 to complete process. Awesome cast member.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

candeeapril said:


> I’ve been on hold with chat for 3 hours...is that normal?


I would stay in that queue but try another device as well if you can. I got through within 10 mins. Does it say that you are in a queue?


----------



## StacyStrong

I can’t even get the chat option to pop up.


----------



## dlavender

Where are you initiating the chat? Person I chatted with said I had to call...

Just called, and the queue is closed. Smh


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

dlavender said:


> Where are you initiating the chat? Person I chatted with said I had to call...
> 
> Just called, and the queue is closed. Smh


On MDE app online chat I just tried to see if the queue was open and got straight through. It was instant.


----------



## dlavender

Welsh_Dragon said:


> On MDE app online chat I just tried to see if the queue was open and got straight through. It was instant. View attachment 517691



trying now.  Thanks!

Phones say they are open until midnight tonight FYI for anyone else


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

StacyStrong said:


> I can’t even get the chat option to pop up.


On the MDE app, click on the 3 lines on the bottom right hand side of the home screen, then scroll down and you will see the chat option. Type anything and a CM will start chatting.


----------



## candeeapril

I used the chat bubble on the mde website.  Should I do it on the phone...5 hours and it still says ...thanks for your message, blah blah blah


----------



## dlavender

Welsh_Dragon said:


> On the MDE app, click on the 3 lines on the bottom right hand side of the home screen, then scroll down and you will see the chat option. Type anything and a CM will start chatting.



I don’t get that option.  Weird


----------



## keishashadow

Duck143 said:


> I was told that if we paid with a GC, we would get a check in the mail.  I'm SO thrilled that we're all getting consistent information.


Which, in itself is a very rare thing when it comes to Disney/posts here lol


Lehuaann said:


> My guess:
> 1) they don’t want to refund tax


Um, they may not ‘want’ to but if they collected it, seems prudent to think they’d refund it.  Even the cruiselines did so due to Covid refunds.

The tax is local as I recall, no idea if they are equipped to process such a large deluge of refund requests.


----------



## nasmith

Did anyone get an email with a way to cancel online??? Or do we have to keep calling???


----------



## Herkemer

Howdy,

Just thought I'd add to my call in experience from today (shame on me for waiting until the last day, but it is what it is).  Took 88 times dialing the number to finally get past the "All circuits are busy" message and into the actual queue.  I did try the regular ticket line and got in pretty quick but they are unable to help and apologized (I guess that's why it was so easy to get through  ).

Those 88 times were not all at once, I would try a few times then work on something else and then try again, over the course of several hours.  But finally, I just started dialing over and over until it finally connected.

Waited on hold for a little over an hour (and yes they need to expand the music selection it got very repetitive after a while).

I needed to take care of two things, 1) My wife never got the email with the link, she got the initial email back in April but not one like I got in July so I needed to get her AP canceled and refunded. 2) Our younger son's AP is associated with my account and I wanted to verify that his AP got canceled when I canceled mine.

For those of you in similar circumstances, his AP did not get canceled when I clicked the link and canceled mine.  They needed to do it on the phone.

The process was actually pretty easy, they walked me through the same questions as you get with the link online and canceled.  They didn't give me a refund estimate, and I didn't ask, I was just happy to not have to sit on the phone any longer.

Michael


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

dlavender said:


> I don’t get that option.  Weird


Click the little grid again, bottom right and you should get this...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

candeeapril said:


> I used the chat bubble on the mde website.  Should I do it on the phone...5 hours and it still says ...thanks for your message, blah blah blah


I used MDE app on my ‘phone.


----------



## dlavender

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Click the little grid, bottom right and you should get this...
> View attachment 517693



I don’t. I get this. Do you have an international version maybe? Is that a thing?


----------



## dlavender

Wish I didn’t have to run when I did after I actually had someone on chat even though they weren’t helpful.  I could have pushed.  Oh well.  Looks like it will be a late night on the phones. I can’t even get chat to pull up now on the computer.  I’m guessing I’m fine since my dates only show the extension of 30 days and I was pretty clear that I wanted them cancelled but I’m afraid to leave it to chance.  Maybe just a follow up email will do the trick...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

dlavender said:


> I don’t. I get this. Do you have an international version maybe? Is that a thing?


That’s odd. I open MDE and get this, then click the grids.


----------



## nasmith

the queue let me in....


----------



## yulilin3

your call will be taken as long as you call before midnight
https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...as-you-join-the-queue-by-midnight-tonight.htm


----------



## dlavender

I just found the original email with the link.  In my mind that’s good enough.  I may try to call again later tonight but after 40 mins on hold I’m over it.  I’ll try again tomorrow.  They can’t claim deadline when I’ve already used their link.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

OK I need serious help. I have an annual pass and I have two for my children that are under my my Disney account. But I only got an email with the personalized link fr
Or my pass, not for the two kids. And one of them I need to cancel. Why didn’t they send links for all your passes? Do I just have to call? Currently I can’t get through.￼￼


----------



## Herkemer

dlavender said:


> I just found the original email with the link.  In my mind that’s good enough.  I may try to call again later tonight but after 40 mins on hold I’m over it.  I’ll try again tomorrow.  They can’t claim deadline when I’ve already used their link.



They told me on the phone earlier, if you got an email confirmation after clicking the link you are good.  Assuming you don't have multiple passes associated with your account.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Herkemer said:


> They told me on the phone earlier, if you got an email confirmation after clicking the link you are good.  Assuming you don't have multiple passes associated with your account.


So what do you do if u DO have multiple passes on that account. I have mine and my two kids but only got one email


----------



## KristinU

JenniferYoung44 said:


> OK I need serious help. I have an annual pass and I have two for my children that are under my my Disney account. But I only got an email with the personalized link fr
> Or my pass, not for the two kids. And one of them I need to cancel. Why didn’t they send links for all your passes? Do I just have to call? Currently I can’t get through.￼￼


Yeah, unfortunately you're going to have to call.  I had to call to cancel my DS's pass, as we were in the same boat.  I got my email, DH got his, but DS's needed to be called in to cancel since there was no email to link from.  I had thought *maybe, just maybe* my clicking my link would have cancelled his as well since he's under my MDE, but it hadn't.

Best of luck everyone!  I still just cant believe the way this has been and continues to be handled - unbelievable!


----------



## JenniferYoung44

OK I have one more question. Are they selling new annual passes? Or are they only allowing renewals? Here’s my dilemma. My husband’s pass expires in early October. But our next trip is the first week in November. I was going to cancel his and then just buy a new one for our November trip. But that won’t work if they aren’t selling new ones.It would be a DVC gold pass.


----------



## Dugette

Cancelled our APs via online chat late this afternoon. Took about 40 minutes to connect and then that CM had connection issues and I ended up with someone else. It was about as expected, thanks to this board letting me know not to expect much actual information. I'm pretty sure this CM was less informed than the Disney website. But I just tried to ask a lot of questions and screenshot the less-than-detailed answers, in case the refund is not what I expect. We upgraded park-hoppers to paid-in-full out-of-state APs on March 8th - then the parks closed 8 days later. So, in theory, we should get back almost the full price of the APs. I asked the CM multiple times if the refund was based on the full price or the upgrade amount paid. They said full price. Hope that is right, as it's a huge difference. After pressing the refund amount issue, they did say they were putting in a request for me to receive an "estimation of refund" email in 72 hours, but passes still effectively cancelled today. I did that, so I guess we'll see what I get.

Just wanted to toss in my story, in case it helps anyone. It absolutely blows my mind that Disney is asking us to make a commitment involving a significant amount of money without being able to tell us how much. I also requested (via email last week) that they could cancel our APs and give us vouchers instead because we bought so close to when they closed. They said no, that was impossible. I don't understand why they want to give back money when people are willing to let them keep it in exchange for future benefits. Oh, well. We upgraded via gift cards, so I'm guessing I'll receive a check in October, though this CM could not tell me that either. Way to be transparent, Disney! At least, thanks to this board, I knew to call/chat because our email links would probably not cancel our daughter's pass (both adults got an email). I cannot imagine how many people "think" they cancelled for their whole family via their link and didn't. What a mess. Sorry for the rant. I appreciate all the info on this thread.

One more remark - I've seen people discussing sales tax. As someone who files business sales tax returns as part of my job, Disney needs to refund the tax as well - they presumably will be taking a deduction against their taxable sales on their tax returns and that means that they'll get a credit/refund for the related taxes from the state as well. I can't imagine it wouldn't work that way unless they have a special arrangement with Florida since they are obviously a large tax source for the state.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

JenniferYoung44 said:


> OK I have one more question. Are they selling new annual passes? Or are they only allowing renewals? Here’s my dilemma. My husband’s pass expires in early October. But our next trip is the first week in November. I was going to cancel his and then just buy a new one for our November trip. But that won’t work if they aren’t selling new ones.It would be a DVC gold pass.


Not selling new passes yet, so if you cancelled and regretted you are out of luck


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

What time do the cancelled passes offically stop


----------



## Lehuaann

3 hrs waiting...have a chat open too... 

Just got through!


----------



## bloomcruisers

I received email confirmation for the cancellations of passes I had email links for. But I had to call about 1 that I didn’t get an email link for. And I didn’t get any email confirmation for that cancellation. Did those of you who canceled by phone get a confirmation email? Do I need to call back?


----------



## PSU

3 hrs (went to costco, some other errands.. loop music was challenging to say the least) done in a couple of minutes once connected..feel bad for the cast members answering the phone....


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Got no monthly payment charge on the cc bill for july.


----------



## dlavender

Herkemer said:


> They told me on the phone earlier, if you got an email confirmation after clicking the link you are good.  Assuming you don't have multiple passes associated with your account.



We’ve got 5 passes on the same account.
Just tried calling again, couldn’t get through.

The email confirmation says passes cancelled and auto message when you call says if you cancelled via link don’t call.

If I don’t get through tonight I’m not gonna sweat it.  I’ve got a case to make them refund the other ones as I’ve done as I’m supposed to according to them.  And I’ve got the backup.


----------



## KristinU

bloomcruisers said:


> I received email confirmation for the cancellations of passes I had email links for. But I had to call about 1 that I didn’t get an email link for. And I didn’t get any email confirmation for that cancellation. Did those of you who canceled by phone get a confirmation email? Do I need to call back?


I did get an email confirmation on the cancellation for DS's pass that I didn't get an email link and had to call on.  But with how inconsistent everything is, I don't know how important or unimportant that is.  None of the three cancellation confirmations that we received have any identifying information on them - no names, no nothing.  DH's was sent to his email address, and DS's and mine were sent to my email address, that's about all the identification on them so they're certainly not very descriptive.  If you have the patience for it, I would probably try to call or chat just to give you peace of mind.


----------



## n2mm

Expected my pass to be gone this morning, but it’s still there.  Anyone else check yet


----------



## nicko

My platinum passes are still there as well.  

I cancelled them on the phone 2 weeks ago.


----------



## yulilin3

It feels like an end of an era and I didn't even cancel my pass. Hope everyone is ok with their decision. Disney will be here now and in the future so whatever you decided to do I hope you get some peace of mind


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> What time do the cancelled passes offically stop



Technically today. However, mine are still active in the app. I'm actually wondering if Disney has the functionality in place to turn off all annual passes today or even a few days from now? It seems like a huge lift, especially considering CMs can't tell if we already tried to cancel the pass when we called again after not receiving a cancellation email.


----------



## n2mm

nicko said:


> My platinum passes are still there as well.
> 
> I cancelled them on the phone 2 weeks ago.



I canceled April 28th, and I’ve called them 3 times.  This is crazy that I can’t resolve this.  One of our passes canceled and refund already received, but the other one I just can’t seem to get the refund for.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

n2mm said:


> Expected my pass to be gone this morning, but it’s still there.  Anyone else check yet


Mine is there too. It’s rubbing salt into the wound !


----------



## PrincessV

As one who is opting to keep my AP, I was feeling good about still seeing it there in MDE, with its extended expiration date, today... until now lol! Screen shot time, just in case.


----------



## keishashadow

yulilin3 said:


> your call will be taken as long as you call before midnight
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...as-you-join-the-queue-by-midnight-tonight.htm


They know their audience well. Thumbs up to them for extending their regular hours


mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Not selling new passes yet, so if you cancelled and regretted you are out of luck


Not necessarily.  I expect they will start selling passes again for a much needed cash infusion into the parks after they process the refunds to help booster the last earnings quarter of the year


yulilin3 said:


> It feels like an end of an era and I didn't even cancel my pass. Hope everyone is ok with their decision. Disney will be here now and in the future so whatever you decided to do I hope you get some peace of mind


Currently, I’m of an opposite frame of mind. File it under looking for any sliver of a silver lining in these trying times.

I was encouraged that Disney did something to show good faith going forward to their customers.  The actual implementation isn’t my 1st choice, especially re the Platinum renewal I bought for GD that wasn’t used a single day. Will file it under something is better than nothing.

Legally, not sure what their obligations are in the situation, if any.  New territory for us all.

Admittedly, wouldn’t feel the same if/when my DVC discounted APH expires (2/21) and I have no options on the table other than to purchase a  7 day park tix.


----------



## hertamaniac

Our APs are still showing active, but we have no zero intention of testing it onsite.


----------



## n2mm

Funny, I put some stuff in my cart this morning on shopdisney and applied the AP30off code and it still worked.  I didn’t order,  was just testing.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Shop Disney is totally unreleated to park operations


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Try to make park reservations as testing


----------



## cm8

n2mm said:


> Funny, I put some stuff in my cart this morning on shopdisney and applied the AP30off code and it still worked.  I didn’t order,  was just testing.


now it’s currently down LOL


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

So do you have to have an AP to buy TiW or to both buy and use it? My AP and TiW have/had an original expiry date of 5 September 2020. I cancelled the AP yesterday  but, if the stars are aligned , my October 2020 trip may happen. Will my TiW card still work? Will I have to go to GS to get the end date changed or will restaurants etc just know it has been extended? If I have to go to GS to get the TiW card extended, will they refuse because I no longer have an AP?


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> It feels like an end of an era and I didn't even cancel my pass. Hope everyone is ok with their decision. Disney will be here now and in the future so whatever you decided to do I hope you get some peace of mind


Yeah, it does feel like an end of an era for me, and honestly I feel like a jilted lover.  When I think of what a mess this whole handling has been it makes me think that they don't love AP holders like I once thought they did.  It is like "how long have you felt like this?  Did our relationship ever mean anything to you???"

DH and I were talking last night and we both agree that we won't be too sad if our planned Christmas trip gets cancelled (which I switched to be an admission-included package so I could cancel our APs), we both feel like we'll need some time before feeling the love for and from Disney again.


----------



## emilymad

KristinU said:


> Yeah, it does feel like an end of an era for me, and honestly I feel like a jilted lover.  When I think of what a mess this whole handling has been it makes me think that they don't love AP holders like I once thought they did.  It is like "how long have you felt like this?  Did our relationship ever mean anything to you???"
> 
> DH and I were talking last night and we both agree that we won't be too sad if our planned Christmas trip gets cancelled (which I switched to be an admission-included package so I could cancel our APs), we both feel like we'll need some time before feeling the love for and from Disney again.



And I feel like the saga isn't over yet since who knows how much the refunds will actually be.  It is the longest breakup ever.


----------



## twinklebug

I did nothing, didn't call, didn't have any links or emails provided to click through on even when checking my ticket online. It was an experiment to see what would happen if one did nothing as I'm sure thousands of others have done having not been contacted properly by Disney. (I decided some time back that I've gotten the value out of my pass and if I get another trip in on it it's just gravy and if they happened to refund me, that was fine too.)

The initial 117 days had been added to the expiration some time back. Overnight they bumped up the expiration date by the additional 30 days promised. I'm happy.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

twinklebug said:


> I did nothing, didn't call, didn't have any links or emails provided to click through on even when checking my ticket online. It was an experiment to see what would happen if one did nothing as I'm sure thousands of others have done having not been contacted properly by Disney. (I decided some time back that I've gotten the value out of my pass and if I get another trip in on it it's just gravy and if they happened to refund me, that was fine too.)
> 
> Overnight they bumped up the expiration date by the additional 30 days promised. I'm happy.


That will happen automatically no action required


----------



## twinklebug

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> That will happen automatically no action required


Right. I was just sharing the experience. It was a test as what Disney says and what they do are not always the same thing. Some folk also had that 30 days added already even before the August 11th deadline to choose to cancel or extend came about..


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

Sorry I haven’t read all of the posts here, so this may have already been addressed...

One of my sons has an AP that was renewed in January... but never officially activated at the parks. I’m assuming that it will be extended just as our other passes have been, but I haven’t found this exact situation addressed anywhere & could never get through to the AP line. Is anyone else in this situation?? I hate not being able to know for sure


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Yes it will


----------



## Duck143

KristinU said:


> Yeah, it does feel like an end of an era for me, and honestly I feel like a jilted lover.  When I think of what a mess this whole handling has been it makes me think that they don't love AP holders like I once thought they did.  It is like "how long have you felt like this?  Did our relationship ever mean anything to you???"
> 
> DH and I were talking last night and we both agree that we won't be too sad if our planned Christmas trip gets cancelled (which I switched to be an admission-included package so I could cancel our APs), we both feel like we'll need some time before feeling the love for and from Disney again.


I feel the EXACT same way.  We cancelled our APs Sunday night (me crying while the CM confirmed our choice) and I felt like I had been dumped.  On Monday, I removed my pealing Pluto passholder magnet off my car and threw it in the trash.  We have a 2021 trip planned and I have ZERO excitement for it.  None.   That alone is heartbreaking to me.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

So I read this is how they are calculating the refund.  I can’t seem to wrap my head around it, anyone who understands what it means could you post an example of a pass and what the refund would be?



The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.


----------



## FinallyFL

JungleCruiseFan said:


> So I read this is how they are calculating the refund.  I can’t seem to wrap my head around it, anyone who understands what it means could you post an example of a pass and what the refund would be?
> 
> 
> 
> The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.


See posts #3353 and #3360 in this thread.


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

FinallyFL said:


> See posts #3353 and #3360 in this thread.



perfect thanks I must have missed that one.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Did anybody’s pass dissapear yet?


----------



## Miffy

Disney never contacted me about this and I haven't been on the boards much lately. So I had no idea this was happening.

I have an AP that renewed in March. I mean, March. Sheesh. I paid for the renewal in January because I'd just gotten the JetBlue credit card and they were giving 40,000 points if you spent $1,000 within the first 90 days. Perfect, I thought, I'll just charged my AP renewal, which is over $1,000.

Now I have 44,000 JetBlue points I won't use until who-knows-when and an AP renewal that I've never used and may never use even though it's good through July something, 2021.

My hope is that I can use it for a trip next May, but who knows what will be going on next May? Not I. We have a trip scheduled for December, but right at the moment, it seems very very unlikely that we'll go.

I figured I wasn't going to cancel the AP no matter what since the purchase sort of prepaid for a lot of flights in my future. These flights were going to be to WDW. Now I feel like I paid $1,000+ (I forget the exact amount of the renewal) for nothing. I'm in NYC. No way would I go to Florida right now. It's not even the being there--it's the getting there and back and the quarantine upon return. Just impossible to accomplish.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Miffy said:


> Disney never contacted me about this and I haven't been on the boards much lately. So I had no idea this was happening.
> 
> I have an AP that renewed in March. I mean, March. Sheesh. I paid for the renewal in January because I'd just gotten the JetBlue credit card and they were giving 40,000 points if you spent $1,000 within the first 90 days. Perfect, I thought, I'll just charged my AP renewal, which is over $1,000.
> 
> Now I have 44,000 JetBlue points I won't use until who-knows-when and an AP renewal that I've never used and may never use even though it's good through July something, 2021.
> 
> My hope is that I can use it for a trip next May, but who knows what will be going on next May? Not I. We have a trip scheduled for December, but right at the moment, it seems very very unlikely that we'll go.
> 
> I figured I wasn't going to cancel the AP no matter what since the purchase sort of prepaid for a lot of flights in my future. These flights were going to be to WDW. Now I feel like I paid $1,000+ (I forget the exact amount of the renewal) for nothing. I'm in NYC. No way would I go to Florida right now. It's not even the being there--it's the getting there and back and the quarantine upon return. Just impossible to accomplish.


Try pleading with them


----------



## Duck143

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Try pleading with them


It won't make a difference.  Sorry if I sound cynical.  I spent 2+ hours on the phone and plead our case and we got nowhere.


----------



## PrincessV

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Sorry I haven’t read all of the posts here, so this may have already been addressed...
> 
> One of my sons has an AP that was renewed in January... but never officially activated at the parks. I’m assuming that it will be extended just as our other passes have been, but I haven’t found this exact situation addressed anywhere & could never get through to the AP line. Is anyone else in this situation?? I hate not being able to know for sure


Same situation here: I renewed my AP in Jan for a March expiration: because my old AP expired and new one began while parks were closed, I've yet to use the renewal to enter a park. My expiration date was extended 117 days that the parks were closed, plus another 30. You should see the extended expiration date in MDE.


----------



## Miffy

PrincessV said:


> Same situation here: I renewed my AP in Jan for a March expiration: because my old AP expired and new one began while parks were closed, I've yet to use the renewal to enter a park. My expiration date was extended 117 days that the parks were closed, plus another 30. You should see the extended expiration date in MDE.


Yes, my extended date is there. It's just possible that I'll never make it to WDW between now and next July. I hope to heck that's not true. I've been telling myself that even if I get one mid-May trip and a points-paid-for airline flight out of it, it'll be worth it. If not, I prepaid for a lot of airline miles, I guess.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Anybody who cancelled test made park reservations


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Duck143 said:


> It won't make a difference.  Sorry if I sound cynical.  I spent 2+ hours on the phone and plead our case and we got nowhere.


Me too.


----------



## FrostyNaples

Received 1 out of 2 AP partial refund checks in the mail today - completely by surprise.   I had finalized both AP cancellation requests via an email sent by Disney on 7/14/2020, there was a link in the email to commit to a refund (or extension).

Curious if the other refund will appear in the mail tomorrow.  Both of these AP's were originally paid for on a CC, which is still current, and linked to my Disney Profile, so not sure why a CC refund didn't occur as expected.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

FrostyNaples said:


> Received 1 out of 2 AP partial refund checks in the mail today - completely by surprise.   I had finalized both AP cancellation requests via an email sent by Disney on 7/14/2020, there was a link in the email to commit to a refund (or extension).
> 
> Curious if the other refund will appear in the mail tomorrow.  Both of these AP's were originally paid for on a CC, which is still current, and linked to my Disney Profile, so not sure why a CC refund didn't occur as expected.


Last friday I received 1 out of 2 partial refund checks for the closure period for my wife and I's Platinum Annual Passes paid by gift cards. We also called to cancel both of our passes also. Hoping we get the other check for the other closure period. Our passes have not been extended for the closure dates either so hope we get that other check lol


----------



## Miffy

Just curious. Did anyone get the entire amount of their AP renewal purchase refunded?


----------



## orey22

I feel the same way as other, so very sad to have had to cancel my pass, but Disney has really botched this process every step of the way. I haven't received my "second" full refund portion yet, I got the first part for the closure, but not the cancellation part. On a side note, I think it's wrong of Disney to extend the pass cancellation point into August... it's like they are trying to squeeze passholders out of every last drop. I cancelled in June, and Disney will charge me another two months worth of time... sad.....


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

orey22 said:


> I feel the same way as other, so very sad to have had to cancel my pass, but Disney has really botched this process every step of the way. I haven't received my "second" full refund portion yet, I got the first part for the closure, but not the cancellation part. On a side note, I think it's wrong of Disney to extend the pass cancellation point into August... it's like they are trying to squeeze passholders out of every last drop. I cancelled in June, and Disney will charge me another two months worth of time... sad.....


I did not get charged for July acutally


----------



## orey22

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> I did not get charged for July acutally


That's good to hear, If Disney were on the up and up, they'd refund the full amount from any passholders last visit, so if you had renewed, and not visited due to COVID you get a 100% refund, but alas, this probably will not happen. Eager to see what I end up getting back.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

PrincessV said:


> Same situation here: I renewed my AP in Jan for a March expiration: because my old AP expired and new one began while parks were closed, I've yet to use the renewal to enter a park. My expiration date was extended 117 days that the parks were closed, plus another 30. You should see the extended expiration date in MDE.


Hmmm. Mine is showing up like a brand new “voucher” and is called a “renewal certificate” with a 2030 expiration date ?? Maybe it’s because it’s a FL resident AP (which requires proof of address to validate)... but nothing helpful in MDE... and no proof that it will be extended like it should be. Surely it will when we activate it!!


----------



## DavidNYC

JungleCruiseFan said:


> So I read this is how they are calculating the refund.  I can’t seem to wrap my head around it, anyone who understands what it means could you post an example of a pass and what the refund would be?
> 
> 
> 
> The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.





FinallyFL said:


> See posts #3353 and #3360 in this thread.



Those posts aren't quite right because they ignore blackout dates.  The general math is correct but you have to subtract any black out days from the top and bottom of the fraction (which is why they say "could have visited" and "access days permitted".  So if there were 100 days between activation and park closure but 25 were blackout days, you use 75 for the top.  If there were 65 total blackout days originally on your pass you divide by 300 and not 365.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Anybody who cancelled test made park reservations


I haven’t tried to make new park passes but my existing ones are still there. Even though I technically have no onsite stay or AP anymore.


----------



## DisneyHomework

FrostyNaples said:


> Received 1 out of 2 AP partial refund checks in the mail today - completely by surprise.   I had finalized both AP cancellation requests via an email sent by Disney on 7/14/2020, there was a link in the email to commit to a refund (or extension).
> 
> Curious if the other refund will appear in the mail tomorrow.  Both of these AP's were originally paid for on a CC, which is still current, and linked to my Disney Profile, so not sure why a CC refund didn't occur as expected.


Wow!!! Early and not how they indicated payment would occur.  The variable experience continues.  Was the refund amount ballpark what you expected?


----------



## n2mm

Miffy said:


> Just curious. Did anyone get the entire amount of their AP renewal purchase refunded?



im waiting for a refund for an unused, not activated renewal DVC gold pass certificate.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

SleeplessInTO said:


> I haven’t tried to make new park passes but my existing ones are still there. Even though I technically have no onsite stay or AP anymore.


Mde and ticketing are separate systems


----------



## PrincessV

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Hmmm. Mine is showing up like a brand new “voucher” and is called a “renewal certificate” with a 2030 expiration date ?? Maybe it’s because it’s a FL resident AP (which requires proof of address to validate)... but nothing helpful in MDE... and no proof that it will be extended like it should be. Surely it will when we activate it!!


Ah, got it. I'm a FL resident APer, too, but I do monthly payments, so when I renew, it just rolls right along: there's no activation or certificate involved. But I have friends with renewal vouchers and if I understand it correctly, the voucher allows you to book FP+ (if it comes back) and use other AP benefits before you get to a park to activate it, but your expiration date remains the same, regardless of when you activate. So if your expiration was Jan. 20, 2020 and you activate your renewal certificate Oct. 12, your expiration would be Jan. 20, 2021 - only now you'll also have the 117+30 days added to that, so wherever that lands on the calendar - May-ish?


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

PrincessV said:


> Ah, got it. I'm a FL resident APer, too, but I do monthly payments, so when I renew, it just rolls right along: there's no activation or certificate involved. But I have friends with renewal vouchers and if I understand it correctly, the voucher allows you to book FP+ (if it comes back) and use other AP benefits before you get to a park to activate it, but your expiration date remains the same, regardless of when you activate. So if your expiration was Jan. 20, 2020 and you activate your renewal certificate Oct. 12, your expiration would be Jan. 20, 2021 - only now you'll also have the 117+30 days added to that, so wherever that lands on the calendar - May-ish?


Exactly!  I’ve got park passes lined up using the renewal certificate and that’s no problem. It’s interesting that the monthly payment option just keeps it activated... but the auto-extension after (re-)activation is what I’m looking for!  I was just curious if anyone had actually been through it yet  Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

FrostyNaples said:


> Received 1 out of 2 AP partial refund checks in the mail today - completely by surprise.   I had finalized both AP cancellation requests via an email sent by Disney on 7/14/2020, there was a link in the email to commit to a refund (or extension).
> 
> Curious if the other refund will appear in the mail tomorrow.  Both of these AP's were originally paid for on a CC, which is still current, and linked to my Disney Profile, so not sure why a CC refund didn't occur as expected.


Not having a refund go back to a CC is highly unusual. 

Take it and run



n2mm said:


> im waiting for a refund for an unused, not activated renewal DVC gold pass certificate.


I renewed GD at the parks vs a voucher # via MS.

She wasn’t with us, but they did give me her new card.

It was equivalent to activating it I’m told, even though she wasn’t with us that trip, nor has she used it since renewal.

So much to deal with in RL, then there is this which doesn’t seem quite as big of a problem for me after the last few months.

many families have been utterly devastated by the fallout of the pandemic.  We had one adult DS test positive but do remarkably well in his recovery.  Knock on wood, that’s it for us. still, we consider ourselves very fortunate when compared to so many others.  

My thought is whatever WDW decides to do to take the sting out of things, it’s out of my hands.  i’m not going to wring my hands or shout at the heavens about it.  However, it’s nice to know venting is perfectly acceptable here for those who feel the need 

This, too, shall pass.  Sooner, if not later, we’ll all be enjoying our happy place.  Personally, i’m Holding breath to be there on 9/26.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

did Anybody delete their mde ap just courious?


----------



## n2mm

keishashadow said:


> Not having a refund go back to a CC is highly unusual.
> 
> Take it and run
> 
> 
> I renewed GD at the parks vs a voucher # via MS.
> 
> She wasn’t with us, but they did give me her new card.
> 
> It was equivalent to activating it I’m told, even though she wasn’t with us that trip, nor has she used it since renewal.
> 
> So much to deal with in RL, then there is this which doesn’t seem quite as big of a problem for me after the last few months.
> 
> many families have been utterly devastated by the fallout of the pandemic.  We had one adult DS test positive but do remarkably well in his recovery.  Knock on wood, that’s it for us. still, we consider ourselves very fortunate when compared to so many others.
> 
> My thought is whatever WDW decides to do to take the sting out of things, it’s out of my hands.  i’m not going to wring my hands or shout at the heavens about it.  However, it’s nice to know venting is perfectly acceptable here for those who feel the need
> 
> This, too, shall pass.  Sooner, if not later, we’ll all be enjoying our happy place.  Personally, i’m Holding breath to be there on 9/26.



that is a bad situation  I just wish they would get this worked out,  I started this process on April 28th and still not resolved.  There is no rhyme or reason, nor consistency in how they are handling anything.


----------



## Dugette

Dugette said:


> Cancelled our APs via online chat late this afternoon. Took about 40 minutes to connect and then that CM had connection issues and I ended up with someone else. It was about as expected, thanks to this board letting me know not to expect much actual information. I'm pretty sure this CM was less informed than the Disney website. But I just tried to ask a lot of questions and screenshot the less-than-detailed answers, in case the refund is not what I expect. We upgraded park-hoppers to paid-in-full out-of-state APs on March 8th - then the parks closed 8 days later. So, in theory, we should get back almost the full price of the APs. I asked the CM multiple times if the refund was based on the full price or the upgrade amount paid. They said full price. Hope that is right, as it's a huge difference. After pressing the refund amount issue, they did say they were putting in a request for me to receive an "estimation of refund" email in 72 hours, but passes still effectively cancelled today. I did that, so I guess we'll see what I get.
> 
> Just wanted to toss in my story, in case it helps anyone. It absolutely blows my mind that Disney is asking us to make a commitment involving a significant amount of money without being able to tell us how much. I also requested (via email last week) that they could cancel our APs and give us vouchers instead because we bought so close to when they closed. They said no, that was impossible. I don't understand why they want to give back money when people are willing to let them keep it in exchange for future benefits. Oh, well. We upgraded via gift cards, so I'm guessing I'll receive a check in October, though this CM could not tell me that either. Way to be transparent, Disney! At least, thanks to this board, I knew to call/chat because our email links would probably not cancel our daughter's pass (both adults got an email). I cannot imagine how many people "think" they cancelled for their whole family via their link and didn't. What a mess. Sorry for the rant. I appreciate all the info on this thread.
> 
> One more remark - I've seen people discussing sales tax. As someone who files business sales tax returns as part of my job, Disney needs to refund the tax as well - they presumably will be taking a deduction against their taxable sales on their tax returns and that means that they'll get a credit/refund for the related taxes from the state as well. I can't imagine it wouldn't work that way unless they have a special arrangement with Florida since they are obviously a large tax source for the state.


Following up. We received "estimate of refund" emails tonight and they appear to line up with what a previous poster said on this thread...seems to follow their published formula, but omit sales tax. My thinking is that the refund amount provided is the pre-tax amount and they should add tax back to the refund when issued. Good news is that, if you add tax to the amount, it lines up with what I expected, which is Full Price of AP x (days pass is supposed to cover - days before closure)/days pass was supposed to cover. We upgraded park-hoppers, which I was worried about, but the refund amount is definitely based on the full price ($1195). So, it's a relief to have this in writing! Now I just wait until October and hope we get checks in the mail.

One interesting note: on the email I received, it said this:
_As we approach the end of the election window, we ask that you take action no later than Monday, August 17th by contacting V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 if you choose to cancel your pass(es). We thank you for being important members of our Walt Disney World community._
So, apparently, there is a little extra time if you still need to cancel (we already did).


----------



## cm8

Dugette said:


> Following up. We received "estimate of refund" emails tonight and they appear to line up with what a previous poster said on this thread...seems to follow their published formula, but omit sales tax. My thinking is that the refund amount provided is the pre-tax amount and they should add tax back to the refund when issued. Good news is that, if you add tax to the amount, it lines up with what I expected, which is Full Price of AP x (days pass is supposed to cover - days before closure)/days pass was supposed to cover. We upgraded park-hoppers, which I was worried about, but the refund amount is definitely based on the full price ($1195). So, it's a relief to have this in writing! Now I just wait until October and hope we get checks in the mail.
> 
> One interesting note: on the email I received, it said this:
> _As we approach the end of the election window, we ask that you take action no later than Monday, August 17th by contacting V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 if you choose to cancel your pass(es). We thank you for being important members of our Walt Disney World community._
> So, apparently, there is a little extra time if you still need to cancel (we already did).


That’s not cool of them to not refund the taxes. We paid taxes and it should be given back as well.


----------



## SB in KY

I called the AP line back in May because we wanted a partial refund (for closure dates only). we were not interested in extending our original expiration date. CM took all the info and said checks would be mailed within 2 weeks of reopening. We have not received any refund and I see on MDE where our expiration dates are now 5/5/21 (original expiration was 12/8/20). 
So obviously they just extended our dates and have no plans to issue a refund. I have emailed twice , only response has been the robo reply of “we are working to research your problem”. Yeah, right....
has anyone else had this issue and been able to resolve it?


----------



## Runnsally

cm8 said:


> That’s not cool of them to not refund the taxes. We paid taxes and it should be given back as well.


100% they will refund the tax.  Not quoting the tax with the initial price/refund is within their usual practice.


----------



## Dugette

Runnsally said:


> 100% they will refund the tax.  Not quoting the tax with the initial price/refund is within their usual practice.


Thank you, that was what I was saying in my post too. They will need to add tax to the refund. They are not allowed to keep it, as it belongs to the state and/or the customer. I believe it will be added on the actual refund.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

SB in KY said:


> I called the AP line back in May because we wanted a partial refund (for closure dates only). we were not interested in extending our original expiration date. CM took all the info and said checks would be mailed within 2 weeks of reopening. We have not received any refund and I see on MDE where our expiration dates are now 5/5/21 (original expiration was 12/8/20).
> So obviously they just extended our dates and have no plans to issue a refund. I have emailed twice , only response has been the robo reply of “we are working to research your problem”. Yeah, right....
> has anyone else had this issue and been able to resolve it?


Sounds like a breach of contract


----------



## elgerber

Dugette said:


> Following up. We received "estimate of refund" emails tonight and they appear to line up with what a previous poster said on this thread...seems to follow their published formula, but omit sales tax. My thinking is that the refund amount provided is the pre-tax amount and they should add tax back to the refund when issued. Good news is that, if you add tax to the amount, it lines up with what I expected, which is Full Price of AP x (days pass is supposed to cover - days before closure)/days pass was supposed to cover. We upgraded park-hoppers, which I was worried about, but the refund amount is definitely based on the full price ($1195). So, it's a relief to have this in writing! Now I just wait until October and hope we get checks in the mail.
> 
> One interesting note: on the email I received, it said this:
> _As we approach the end of the election window, we ask that you take action no later than Monday, August 17th by contacting V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 if you choose to cancel your pass(es). We thank you for being important members of our Walt Disney World community._
> So, apparently, there is a little extra time if you still need to cancel (we already did).


Did you ask for an estimate email, or did they just send it?


----------



## floridaman

So, for those those who cancelled their APs... are the annual passes still showing on MDE (mine are - as of Aug 14)? Are future park reservations still showing on MDE (mine are)? I'm curious if such cancelled passes will still work.


----------



## Dugette

elgerber said:


> Did you ask for an estimate email, or did they just send it?


Yes, asked repeatedly for an amount when I did the chat to cancel. The CM eventually said they’d put in a request and that it would arrive in 72 hours. Turned out to be 48 hours.


----------



## focusondisney

SB in KY said:


> I called the AP line back in May because we wanted a partial refund (for closure dates only). we were not interested in extending our original expiration date. CM took all the info and said checks would be mailed within 2 weeks of reopening. We have not received any refund and I see on MDE where our expiration dates are now 5/5/21 (original expiration was 12/8/20).
> So obviously they just extended our dates and have no plans to issue a refund. I have emailed twice , only response has been the robo reply of “we are working to research your problem”. Yeah, right....
> has anyone else had this issue and been able to resolve it?




My DIL & I both requested partial cancellations in June, the day our passes showed as extended, but before the full cancellation was announced.   Our passes still show the extended dates & we now would like to just keep the extension. She called on Wednesday to see if that is what will happen. The CM saw in her account that she asked for the partial refund & said that request was irreversible. That she is still going to get the partial refund & that they are still “working thru them”.  No time frame given.  

Son & DIL now have 2 trips planned this year & 2 next with park reservations made with the AP.  The extension puts them outside of a renewal window.  They’re of course worried about losing park reservations if the extended dates get pulled suddenly.  Same for us for our trips next year. How are we supposed to make any plans not knowing if or when our AP will expire?!


----------



## Spaceguy55

I asked this on another thread yesterday but this one seems more active, I'm currently on hold to see if if I can get some help but this may be faster...

I have a question or more about the new Florida Resident Disney Magic Flex Ticket,
I haven't bought anything but a Fl AP in over 10 years so I need some help about this.
I just canceled my Fl silver AP last week and was told I would not get any refund on my down payment and 1 payment before they closed..I bought it on march 4th, so my first question is , is that right?
my 2nd question is, I plan on still going for Labor day weekend, I have a resort res with park days booked and they still show so I think they will work..not sure. I plan on buying that special ticket for 4 days and wanted to know if I only use 2 or 3 days can I apply the balance to a new AP if and when they offer it again? 
Or will that all apply towards a new AP ?
I thought I heard something like that on here awhile back.
I also had booked rooms with park days,,about a dozen into Jan , and they all still show even after canceling the rooms a couple months ago..not sure if they will work.
TYIA


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Resort park reservations is seperate from ap park reservations


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Resort park reservations is seperate from ap park reservations
> If the total amount that you paid for your passes exceed the usage value, that excess will be refunded to you


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

focusondisney said:


> My DIL & I both requested partial cancellations in June, the day our passes showed as extended, but before the full cancellation was announced.   Our passes still show the extended dates & we now would like to just keep the extension. She called on Wednesday to see if that is what will happen. The CM saw in her account that she asked for the partial refund & said that request was irreversible. That she is still going to get the partial refund & that they are still “working thru them”.  No time frame given.
> 
> Son & DIL now have 2 trips planned this year & 2 next with park reservations made with the AP.  The extension puts them outside of a renewal window.  They’re of course worried about losing park reservations if the extended dates get pulled suddenly.  Same for us for our trips next year. How are we supposed to make any plans not knowing if or when our AP will expire?!



it cannot be undone as the refund has already been processed


----------



## focusondisney

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> it cannot be undone as the refund has already been processed




Nope, that is not the reason for us.  Our partial refunds have NOT been processed.  And our tickets still show the extended expiration dates. The CM even verified the partial refund hasn’t been done yet, but is still pending. Specially said  they are behind & still working on them.    It can’t be undone because those are the conditions Disney made.  Which we accept. But it is making future trip planning an issue not knowing what our expiration date is or when it will revert to the original date.  


But the point of my post was to let the PP know her partial refund may still be done.  Lots of us are still waiting for them.


----------



## tup1830

I don't seem to understand if people here can easily come up with the math, the options are fairly limited (price paid, blockout dates, expiration date of the pass, dates of closure), that the agents cannot clearly give out a number for the refund amount.  Not only that, but maybe even if there was just a way that there is a refund receipt provided with the calculation.  Its not hard, just not being transparent.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Spent an hour on the phone with the AP line then the FL AP monthly line and the Tickets line,
All questions were answered as well as they can for now.
I did get a little more info that I didn't know,
I was told the FL AP *monthly* refund amount based on some sort of unknown formula as of yet and won't be decided on till maybe Sept.
Another somewhat of a rumor..maybe, is that they plan to start offering some AP's this summer ..we'll see. If they do maybe a discounted version to make up for lack of PH, fireworks..and hours.


----------



## dlavender

tup1830 said:


> I don't seem to understand if people here can easily come up with the math, the options are fairly limited (price paid, blockout dates, expiration date of the pass, dates of closure), that the agents cannot clearly give out a number for the refund amount.  Not only that, but maybe even if there was just a way that there is a refund receipt provided with the calculation.  Its not hard, just not being transparent.



It's ridiculous. 

When you call one of the first things the auto message said was "we will not give you a refund amount"

They have all the info there. My only guess is they don't want to give you a number and then have it be off by a few dollars and then field the calls afterwards? 

But it shouldn't be off a few dollars in the first place so I have no idea why the lack of transparency.


----------



## Dugette

dlavender said:


> It's ridiculous.
> 
> When you call one of the first things the auto message said was "we will not give you a refund amount"
> 
> They have all the info there. My only guess is they don't want to give you a number and then have it be off by a few dollars and then field the calls afterwards?
> 
> But it shouldn't be off a few dollars in the first place so I have no idea why the lack of transparency.


Agree with you both. It just breeds suspicion that they will be doing something unexpected within their calculation. Hope not, but transparency would help a lot.


----------



## dlavender

dlavender said:


> It's ridiculous.
> 
> When you call one of the first things the auto message said was "we will not give you a refund amount"
> 
> They have all the info there. My only guess is they don't want to give you a number and then have it be off by a few dollars and then field the calls afterwards?
> 
> But it shouldn't be off a few dollars in the first place so I have no idea why the lack of transparency.



Thinking about this a tad more the only other reasonable explanation I can think of is that they house the payment info in a different system and that it's only accessible to another group. So the phone CM doesn't have access to see your downpayment amount (in terms of FL resident monthly payments). Or they don't have access to see that you bought through a third party or that you upgraded other tickets. Or they want to ensure that they have higher level CMs that do the calculations and have time to ensure their accuracy. 

That's probably not true, but maybe?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

How do they know what you paid, like if you bought vouchers at AAA and didn't activate them for a bit and the prices changed between purchase and activation?  Is it somehow attached to the voucher?  Seems sophisticated for Disney IT.


----------



## SB in KY

Well I finally got hold of a live person ( actually several of them as I kept getting bounced about, finally ending up with someone on “the escalation team”).  Basically they said my request for a partial refund was still pending and the extended dates showing on MDE now would go away when the refund check was issued. Of course at the rate they are going it may be way past the original expiration before they get the refund issued .
they had no explanation for why it was taking so long and I wasn’t convinced they weren’t just feeding me a line to get me off the phone. But we will see I suppose.


----------



## dlavender

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> How do they know what you paid, like if you bought vouchers at AAA and didn't activate them for a bit and the prices changed between purchase and activation?  Is it somehow attached to the voucher?  Seems sophisticated for Disney IT.



They have to have that info somewhere but my guess is it’s not in an easily accessible place.  That’s why the reluctance on giving out refund amounts possibly.


----------



## dlavender

SB in KY said:


> Well I finally got hold of a live person ( actually several of them as I kept getting bounced about, finally ending up with someone on “the escalation team”).  Basically they said my request for a partial refund was still pending and the extended dates showing on MDE now would go away when the refund check was issued. Of course at the rate they are going it may be way past the original expiration before they get the refund issued .
> they had no explanation for why it was taking so long and I wasn’t convinced they weren’t just feeding me a line to get me off the phone. But we will see I suppose.



I don’t get it.  They were the ones that came out like 3 months ago and said they were proactively refunding monthly payments made in March.  How is that still pending, for example?


----------



## hayesdvc

I cancelled our annual passes on line using the email I received. Based on the instructions, it said once cancelled the pass would be good through I believe August 14. Our passes originally expires in December and were bumped out the extra month (we opted for the refund for the days the parks were closed and have received this refund check for each of our passes).
Currently our passes still show in MDE the expiration date of January 2021 instead of now being expired.
I am concerned that my cancellation request was not processed.
Thoughts?


----------



## Runnsally

hayesdvc said:


> I cancelled our annual passes on line using the email I received. Based on the instructions, it said once cancelled the pass would be good through I believe August 14. Our passes originally expires in December and were bumped out the extra month (we opted for the refund for the days the parks were closed and have received this refund check for each of our passes).
> Currently our passes still show in MDE the expiration date of January 2021 instead of now being expired.
> I am concerned that my cancellation request was not processed.
> Thoughts?


I wouldn’t worry about it.  I’m in exactly the same boat.  I suspect we’ll see the APs drop off MDE in the next couple of days.


----------



## n2mm

Runnsally said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it.  I’m in exactly the same boat.  I suspect we’ll see the APs drop off MDE in the next couple of days.



after dealing with this since April, I can say, as long as your pass is showing in MDE, do not bother looking for a refund yet.  Between myself & daughter. We only saw refunds after our passes disappeared from MDE.  My daughter is still waiting on 1 refund, paid with a gift card and the email said it could take 6-8 weeks.  It’s been 5 weeks now.  I’m waiting for 2 refunds, but both are still on my husbands account.   Once my ticket disappeared from mde, my refund came in the mail weeks later. I paid with cc & gc.  Just my observation on the process.


----------



## floridaman

n2mm said:


> after dealing with this since April, I can say, as long as your pass is showing in MDE, do not bother looking for a refund yet.  Between myself & daughter. We only saw refunds after our passes disappeared from MDE.  My daughter is still waiting on 1 refund, paid with a gift card and the email said it could take 6-8 weeks.  It’s been 5 weeks now.  I’m waiting for 2 refunds, but both are still on my husbands account.   Once my ticket disappeared from mde, my refund came in the mail weeks later. I paid with cc & gc.  Just my observation on the process.



I mentioned this above, I canceled earlier in July. I was refunded by mid-July. MDE still showed active annual pass, which matched the Disney letter which said passes are active thru Aug 11. FYI: I used my pass to visit WDW after the refund and before Aug 11 *it worked fine.* The whole time the pass was still active in MDE (with my future expiration date). Now, Aug 15, MDE still shows active pass and I’ve got a trip planned over the next month. I’ll post back if the pass still works.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

floridaman said:


> I mentioned this above, I canceled earlier in July. I was refunded by mid-July. MDE still showed active annual pass, which matched the Disney letter which said passes are active thru Aug 11. FYI: I used my pass to visit WDW after the refund and before Aug 11 *it worked fine.* The whole time the pass was still active in MDE (with my future expiration date). Now, Aug 15, MDE still shows active pass and I’ve got a trip planned over the next month. I’ll post back if the pass still works.


That would be a breach of contract


----------



## n2mm

floridaman said:


> I mentioned this above, I canceled earlier in July. I was refunded by mid-July. MDE still showed active annual pass, which matched the Disney letter which said passes are active thru Aug 11. FYI: I used my pass to visit WDW after the refund and before Aug 11 *it worked fine.* The whole time the pass was still active in MDE (with my future expiration date). Now, Aug 15, MDE still shows active pass and I’ve got a trip planned over the next month. I’ll post back if the pass still works.



ok, now its stranger.  Are you a monthly payment passholder?  Our passes were paid in full DVC gold.


----------



## floridaman

n2mm said:


> ok, now its stranger.  Are you a monthly payment passholder?  Our passes were paid in full DVC gold.


Full payment at time of purchase.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> That would be a breach of contract


Normally, I would agree. But the whole lack of transparency of this makes me think if Disney cannot get their processes together enough to run this refund smoothly, then shame on them. When we go to Disney we spend thousands of dollars per trip. I am currently waiting on thousands of dollars for a refund and I don't know when it will or if it will arrive. It will just magically appear one day. They told us we had until Aug 11 to use passes. Passes are still in MDE. That was one of the signs I was using to see if the cancellation went through. They should have turned them off on Aug 12. IMO, when we called to cancel, they should have had the ability to calculate and tell us the refund amount. Especially for the high prices of these refunds, I should have been able to make an educated decision knowing Disney and I agreed on exact dollar amount refund. I cancelled and shouldn't have received the month extension. But I still did according to MDE. Plus I cancelled on behalf of my husband on phone. Then I saw on here that some CMs were staying you can't do that. My husband couldn't find cancellation email so he called Disney. The next CM could not even tell if pass was cancelled yet. So the cancellation was reprocessed. That's shocking to me. It seems like these requests are going into some black hole at times and there is no way to track them.

I don't plan to try and use my pass because I am out of state. But I could understand why people might want to try. We have no idea if we will ever get our refund and if the amount will be correct. We got a generic cancellation email that has no confirmation number. If we don't get a refund, what will Disney's response be? Will it be that they don't have record of it and too bad? Then that's money wasted that could have been used.

I am not confident this will run smoothly. I fully expect I will have to call Disney in the future about a missing check or a wrong amount.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

floridaman said:


> I mentioned this above, I canceled earlier in July. I was refunded by mid-July. MDE still showed active annual pass, which matched the Disney letter which said passes are active thru Aug 11. FYI: I used my pass to visit WDW after the refund and before Aug 11 *it worked fine.* The whole time the pass was still active in MDE (with my future expiration date). Now, Aug 15, MDE still shows active pass and I’ve got a trip planned over the next month. I’ll post back if the pass still works.



After I wrote my long post, I just saw you got a refund. Was it partial refund for park closure or full refund? I think that makes a difference.


----------



## floridaman

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Normally, I would agree. But the whole lack of transparency of this makes me think if Disney cannot get their processes together enough to run this refund smoothly, then shame on them. When we go to Disney we spend thousands of dollars per trip. I am currently waiting on thousands of dollars for a refund and I don't know when it will or if it will arrive. It will just magically appear one day. They told us we had until Aug 11 to use passes. Passes are still in MDE. That was one of the signs I was using to see if the cancellation went through. They should have turned them off on Aug 12. IMO, when we called to cancel, they should have had the ability to calculate and tell us the refund amount. Especially for the high prices of these refunds, I should have been able to make an educated decision knowing Disney and I agreed on exact dollar amount refund. I cancelled and shouldn't have received the month extension. But I still did according to MDE. Plus I cancelled on behalf of my husband on phone. Then I saw on here that some CMs were staying you can't do that. My husband couldn't find cancellation email so he called Disney. The next CM could not even tell if pass was cancelled yet. So the cancellation was reprocessed. That's shocking to me. It seems like these requests are going into some black hole at times and there is no way to track them.
> 
> I don't plan to try and use my pass because I am out of state. But I could understand why people might want to try. We have no idea if we will ever get our refund and if the amount will be correct. We got a generic cancellation email that has no confirmation number. If we don't get a refund, what will Disney's response be? Will it be that they don't have record of it and too bad? Then that's money wasted that could have been used.
> 
> I am not confident this will run smoothly. I fully expect I will have to call Disney in the future about a missing check or a wrong amount.



Agreed, like most others, my story mirrors yours with ~4 long (hours long) calls, zero info on actual refund details or amount (I searched my CC to find it but was never even notified), and things like the extra month extension were never were offered (and never processed) in my case. Under normal circumstances I’d agree with mitsukoshi, but not with all the effort, due diligence, and zero answers I’ve received.


----------



## floridaman

floridaman said:


> Agreed, like most others, my story mirrors yours with ~4 long (hours long) calls, zero info on actual refund details or amount (I searched my CC to find it but was never even notified), and things like the extra month extension were never were offered (and never processed) in my case. Under normal circumstances I’d agree with mitsukoshi, but not with all the effort, due diligence, and zero answers I’ve received.


A partial, small, refund - about 1/3 of the pass left mathematically, but refunded about 1/5 - mysteriously. I decided the difference is me using it 1 or 2 times before the expiration date.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

floridaman said:


> A partial, small, refund - about 1/3 of the pass left mathematically, but refunded about 1/5 - mysteriously. I decided the difference is me using it 1 or 2 times before the expiration date.



This is what concerns me. That the refund will be much lower than I thought and led to believe and it would have been better to risk and plan a trip for spring in case things get better sooner.

I am also seeing Disney is sending some people two sets of checks. One for 4 months closure. Another for  rest of time on pass after July 11. That's also confusing...if the amount you get is not correct, how do you know if another check will be sent?


----------



## hayesdvc

Need some help with the amount of the refunds I received.  Gold Passes paid in full.  In June, I requested a refund instead of an extension for the time the Parks were closed.  I have four AP passes.  I received $229.06 for three and $171.00 for the other one.  I have been on the phone with the AP Help desk who had to reach out to another area and they simply cannot tell me why the amounts were different or why/how the amounts were even calculated.
I am confused.  The parks were closed the same amount of time for every AP holder.  If the AP holder (like me) asked for a refund for this time period,  why would every refund not be the same amount for this same level AP for everyone?


----------



## n2mm

hayesdvc said:


> Need some help with the amount of the refunds I received.  Gold Passes paid in full.  In June, I requested a refund instead of an extension for the time the Parks were closed.  I have four AP passes.  I received $229.06 for three and $171.00 for the other one.  I have been on the phone with the AP Help desk who had to reach out to another area and they simply cannot tell me why the amounts were different or why/how the amounts were even calculated.
> I am confused.  The parks were closed the same amount of time for every AP holder.  If the AP holder (like me) asked for a refund for this time period,  why would every refund not be the same amount for this same level AP for everyone?



that is really bizarre


----------



## Pkltm

hayesdvc said:


> Need some help with the amount of the refunds I received.  Gold Passes paid in full.  In June, I requested a refund instead of an extension for the time the Parks were closed.  I have four AP passes.  I received $229.06 for three and $171.00 for the other one.  I have been on the phone with the AP Help desk who had to reach out to another area and they simply cannot tell me why the amounts were different or why/how the amounts were even calculated.
> I am confused.  The parks were closed the same amount of time for every AP holder.  If the AP holder (like me) asked for a refund for this time period,  why would every refund not be the same amount for this same level AP for everyone?



Were they all for people in the same ticket age group? Was one for a kid?


----------



## hayesdvc

The three 229.09 was for one adult and two kids and the $171 was for an adult.

As a note there is just one price for Gold AP.


----------



## maccagerl

ipianomantanner said:


> What is the process to go ahead and start a class action lawsuit?  I think there's enough of us on here that will want to go this direction assuming they do not handle this process correctly, which at this point we have NO reason to believe they will.  It would be advantageous time-wise to have everything in place.  Anyone know the beginning steps?




Unfortunately the only ones who make out in a class action suit are the lawyers.


----------



## randumb0

I'm still waiting on my partial refund


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

They are processing in the order the requests are recieved


----------



## GM24

My husband and I both have Platinum APs (bought through DVC) originally set to expire 12/09/20.  I called Disney back in April to request the partial refund (for the closure period), and submitted the online request last month to cancel our passes.  My husband received his partial refund check of $307.85 today.  I called Disney to confirm that this was for the partial refund and the cast member verified that this was the partial refund for the 116 days the park was closed and that we would be getting three more checks - one for his cancelled pass, one for my partial refund and one for my cancelled pass.


----------



## n2mm

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> They are processing in the order the requests are recieved



now that is funny.

started my process for both  myself and husband on April 28th.  Got my refund 2 weeks ago end of July . Still waiting for his. (both AP and unused AP renewal)

my daughter started her process June 14th.  She got 3 of her refunds July 6th. Still waiting for the fourth.  

ive called total 3 times because husbands pass was still showing on MDE, plus extended twice.  Everytime a cm checks they confirmed, I started the refund process on April 28th (which was the original expiration date of his pass).


----------



## cindyfan

Runnsally said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it.  I’m in exactly the same boat.  I suspect we’ll see the APs drop off MDE in the next couple of days.


What makes you believe this?  Did a CM give you a timeframe or something?
I am also still showing Expiration date of Feb 2021 in MDE.  I believe that they cannot remove this without having issued the money!  Which that is what they can't seem to figure out!  So the date won't change until your refund/check/credit to card/ or gift card is actually issued.  
Just like in any retail establishment.... if something is placed on order and paid for, even if you go to them and say you want to cancel... it will still show on order until the actual refund transaction occurs and money given back.  So... Disney has thousands of emails/letters/whatever piled up waiting to process.  

I am just baffled by the ineptness of Disney regarding this whole mess!  
I had to push our trip out to March and am hoping things will be somewhat close to normal.... so asked for the refund in order to purchase a new 7 day ticket... that I can in-turn upgrade to a new AP.  We still plan our normal future trips for fall 2021, etc.


----------



## MichiganScott

Would like to go to EPCOT today, first real spur of the moment since COVID where I had time and wanted to enjoy it without having to plan a month in advance.  Sucks to be me.  Full availability for EVERYONE but passholders.

Disney, punishing your passholders is going backfire on you more than you know.  You have to change course here.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

cindyfan said:


> What makes you believe this?  Did a CM give you a timeframe or something?
> I am also still showing Expiration date of Feb 2021 in MDE.  I believe that they cannot remove this without having issued the money!  Which that is what they can't seem to figure out!  So the date won't change until your refund/check/credit to card/ or gift card is actually issued.
> Just like in any retail establishment.... if something is placed on order and paid for, even if you go to them and say you want to cancel... it will still show on order until the actual refund transaction occurs and money given back.  So... Disney has thousands of emails/letters/whatever piled up waiting to process.
> 
> I am just baffled by the ineptness of Disney regarding this whole mess!
> I had to push our trip out to March and am hoping things will be somewhat close to normal.... so asked for the refund in order to purchase a new 7 day ticket... that I can in-turn upgrade to a new AP.  We still plan our normal future trips for fall 2021, etc.


Refunds and mde are part of different departments


----------



## bloomcruisers

MichiganScott said:


> Would like to go to EPCOT today, first real spur of the moment since COVID where I had time and wanted to enjoy it without having to plan a month in advance.  Sucks to be me.  Full availability for EVERYONE but passholders.
> 
> Disney, punishing your passholders is going backfire on you more than you know.  You have to change course here.


Agree.
And what is the gain to Disney?
They should merge all available park reservations into 1 bucket for “day of” availability. Locking out pass holders when there is availability for other guests seems pointless. Just leaving unused reservations go to waste.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

cindyfan said:


> What makes you believe this?  Did a CM give you a timeframe or something?
> I am also still showing Expiration date of Feb 2021 in MDE.  I believe that they cannot remove this without having issued the money!  Which that is what they can't seem to figure out!  So the date won't change until your refund/check/credit to card/ or gift card is actually issued.
> Just like in any retail establishment.... if something is placed on order and paid for, even if you go to them and say you want to cancel... it will still show on order until the actual refund transaction occurs and money given back.  So... Disney has thousands of emails/letters/whatever piled up waiting to process.
> 
> I am just baffled by the ineptness of Disney regarding this whole mess!
> I had to push our trip out to March and am hoping things will be somewhat close to normal.... so asked for the refund in order to purchase a new 7 day ticket... that I can in-turn upgrade to a new AP.  We still plan our normal future trips for fall 2021, etc.


So they probably just put the cancelled passes in blockout mode until the refund is sent


----------



## DVC92

*Type of annual pass: *Gold (2)
*Original pass expiration date: *09/14/2020
*Extended expiration date: *February according to MDE
*Type of refund (full cancellation or partial refund): *full refund
*Refund received: $* partial refund of $195.64 for one of the passes so far 

I cancelled when this mess started. I also have called and cancelled a couple more times to make sure since it appeared my wife's ticket was not cancelled. As noted above, I have just received a partial refund on one of the passes. I called again and was told both passes have been cancelled. I was also told, full refunds will be in mid-to-late September and credited back to your card. If no card was used, then a check will be mailed but not until October. We shall see, but extremely delayed and inefficient.


----------



## cindyfan

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Refunds and mde are part of different departments


Not sure I understand how that matters.  I get it may not clear in MDE immediately, but it hasn't even been processed.   So if it hasn't been processed it will stay as is in MDE.  


mitsukoshi samurai said:


> So they probably just put the cancelled passes in blockout mode until the refund is sent


This makes more sense.


----------



## Robert Reid

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Normally, I would agree. But the whole lack of transparency of this makes me think if Disney cannot get their processes together enough to run this refund smoothly, then shame on them. When we go to Disney we spend thousands of dollars per trip. I am currently waiting on thousands of dollars for a refund and I don't know when it will or if it will arrive. It will just magically appear one day. They told us we had until Aug 11 to use passes. Passes are still in MDE. That was one of the signs I was using to see if the cancellation went through. They should have turned them off on Aug 12. IMO, when we called to cancel, they should have had the ability to calculate and tell us the refund amount. Especially for the high prices of these refunds, I should have been able to make an educated decision knowing Disney and I agreed on exact dollar amount refund. I cancelled and shouldn't have received the month extension. But I still did according to MDE. Plus I cancelled on behalf of my husband on phone. Then I saw on here that some CMs were staying you can't do that. My husband couldn't find cancellation email so he called Disney. The next CM could not even tell if pass was cancelled yet. So the cancellation was reprocessed. That's shocking to me. It seems like these requests are going into some black hole at times and there is no way to track them.
> 
> I don't plan to try and use my pass because I am out of state. But I could understand why people might want to try. We have no idea if we will ever get our refund and if the amount will be correct. We got a generic cancellation email that has no confirmation number. If we don't get a refund, what will Disney's response be? Will it be that they don't have record of it and too bad? Then that's money wasted that could have been used.
> 
> I am not confident this will run smoothly. I fully expect I will have to call Disney in the future about a missing check or a wrong amount.


IM ASSUMING that the paid in full disneyland pass will be extended the same number of days the parks have been closed. but i can not find any information on this on the disneyland website. anyone hear if this truly is the policy??


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Nothing for dl yet


----------



## Hummingbird

So, I'm not sure if I should try to call the VIP line right now or not, but one of our passes is on the monthly payment plan and the payment should have come out of my account on the 13th however it has not and according to my bank there hasn't even been an attempt to process the payment. However the pass still shows up in MDE. 

We did not cancel the pass (or any of the passes connected to our account). I'm nervous to call because what if they mess something up and end up canceling the pass and I can't get a new one or have it reinstated. This is causing me so much anxiety when it shouldn't.


----------



## Disneykingofkings

When the AP price increase went through the roof a year or so ago July IIRC and they went from 800+ to 1K+, I purchased 4 Platinums for our future use from Sams Club at the old rate before they ran out. I received the email confirmations from Sams with all the correct Disney confirmations on them. There are only 2 of us so I figured we would have APs through 2022 and now maybe beyond since this December 2020, after canceling May 2020, will be the first use of the first pair. My savings was well over 1K for the 4 of them. Any ideas if there is any chance that these will be canceled? None have been activated although I did register 1 pair on MDE so we could book certain ressies for this past May(canceled) trip. On MDE it still says expiration of Dec 2030. Hopefully I will wind up still saving all that money and not losing it all and have 4 APs just sitting around waiting to be used???


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Was your payment made before July 11th


----------



## Duck143

dlavender said:


> They have to have that info somewhere but my guess is it’s not in an easily accessible place.  That’s why the reluctance on giving out refund amounts possibly.


Just my opinion, I think everyone should get compensated on the current price of an AP.  So, you were smart and bought an AP at a lower price and then held out to activate it.  Meanwhile, Disney increases and increases their price.  Why should you get less because you bought early and saved it?  To replace it, you would need to pay the new increased rates.


----------



## StacyStrong

Duck143 said:


> Just my opinion, I think everyone should get compensated on the current price of an AP.  So, you were smart and bought an AP at a lower price and then held out to activate it.  Meanwhile, Disney increases and increases their price.  Why should you get less because you bought early and saved it?  To replace it, you would need to pay the new increased rates.


This is strange. Why would you get refunded money you didn’t pay?


----------



## StacyStrong

That’s like buying an item on sale and returning it when it’s a higher price. You wouldn’t get refunded on the current price. You’d be MAKING money at that point. I would never expect Disney to refund me based on a dollar amount I didn’t pay.


----------



## FinallyFL

Hummingbird said:


> So, I'm not sure if I should try to call the VIP line right now or not, but one of our passes is on the monthly payment plan and the payment should have come out of my account on the 13th however it has not and according to my bank there hasn't even been an attempt to process the payment. However the pass still shows up in MDE.
> 
> We did not cancel the pass (or any of the passes connected to our account).


I cancelled 2 APs that were on the payment plan and the August payment has been taken out so they have defiinitely started taking out payments again. I hope that helps.


----------



## RangerPooh

We requested 6 refunds (not cancellations) back in May and have so far received 3 of them. However, 5 of our passes still show the 4-month extension, and one the original expiration date. Makes no sense. At this point I'd be fine with the extension a I now know how long it would be extended unlike back in May when I called.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

FinallyFL said:


> I cancelled 2 APs that were on the payment plan and the August payment has been taken out so they have defiinitely started taking out payments again. I hope that helps.


which will be refunded


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

RangerPooh said:


> We requested 6 refunds (not cancellations) back in May and have so far received 3 of them. However, 5 of our passes still show the 4-month extension, and one the original expiration date. Makes no sense. At this point I'd be fine with the extension a I now know how long it would be extended unlike back in May when I called.


they are still working the refunds


----------



## Hummingbird

FinallyFL said:


> I cancelled 2 APs that were on the payment plan and the August payment has been taken out so they have definitely started taking out payments again. I hope that helps.



Thank you.  And yeah that's why it is weird to me because they took the July payment so I thought everything was ok and back on schedule since I didn't cancel it.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

So no cc payment if cancelled before payment date


----------



## Hummingbird

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> So no cc payment if cancelled before payment date


I did not cancel.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Hummingbird said:


> I did not cancel.


because I cancelled


----------



## Disneykingofkings

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Was your payment made before July 11th



definitely, it was june 23, 2019;


----------



## chiisai

Editing my post:   Ticketing called me back and I'm sorted out.
--------
Looking for help in email addresses for exception requests...

I am seeking an exception to my annual pass refund for one of my kids, due to its use. I’ve called the pass holder line twice today.  These were platinum, paid in full.

First, the vipassholder line told me to talk to ticketing services For any exceptions; they transferred me but I was disconnected after an hour on hold.

The second time, I was again told to work with ticketing services, but when I got transferred a resorts CM picked up instead and tried to send me back to the passholder CMs.  She said she highly doubted ticketing would be able to help but  eventually put me on a call back for them so I didn’t need to stay on the line.

Prior to this- Two weeks ago I emailed WDW with the situation seeing if they’d make the exception (I made a specific request for a refund minus 1 day hopper, as 1 day is what he went).  I sent a follow up on the 7th, but heard nothing back. This is the email I used: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

(While I’d called before today, I haven’t been able to wait the hold times.)

If the ticketing call back doesnt end up being the right place to talk to, does anyone have different emails I might try?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

chiisai said:


> Looking for help in email addresses for exception requests...
> 
> I am seeking an exception to my annual pass refund for one of my kids, due to its use. I’ve called the pass holder line twice today.  These were platinum, paid in full.
> 
> First, the vipassholder line told me to talk to ticketing services For any exceptions; they transferred me but I was disconnected after an hour on hold.
> 
> The second time, I was again told to work with ticketing services, but when I got transferred a resorts CM picked up instead and tried to send me back to the passholder CMs.  She said she highly doubted ticketing would be able to help but  eventually put me on a call back for them so I didn’t need to stay on the line.
> 
> Prior to this- Two weeks ago I emailed WDW with the situation seeing if they’d make the exception (I made a specific request for a refund minus 1 day hopper, as 1 day is what he went).  I sent a follow up on the 7th, but heard nothing back. This is the email I used: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> (While I’d called before today, I haven’t been able to wait the hold times.)
> 
> If the ticketing call back doesnt end up being the right place to talk to, does anyone have different emails I might try?


that cannot be done


----------



## chiisai

chiisai said:


> Looking for help in email addresses for exception requests...
> 
> I am seeking an exception to my annual pass refund for one of my kids, due to its use. I’ve called the pass holder line twice today.  These were platinum, paid in full.
> 
> First, the vipassholder line told me to talk to ticketing services For any exceptions; they transferred me but I was disconnected after an hour on hold.
> 
> The second time, I was again told to work with ticketing services, but when I got transferred a resorts CM picked up instead and tried to send me back to the passholder CMs.  She said she highly doubted ticketing would be able to help but  eventually put me on a call back for them so I didn’t need to stay on the line.
> 
> Prior to this- Two weeks ago I emailed WDW with the situation seeing if they’d make the exception (I made a specific request for a refund minus 1 day hopper, as 1 day is what he went).  I sent a follow up on the 7th, but heard nothing back. This is the email I used: wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> (While I’d called before today, I haven’t been able to wait the hold times.)
> 
> If the ticketing call back doesnt end up being the right place to talk to, does anyone have different emails I might try?


Quoting myself - ticketing called me back and I'm sorted out.  whew!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

chiisai said:


> Quoting myself - ticketing called me back and I'm sorted out.  whew!


What did they do


----------



## keishashadow

The mr Received a ck in any of $230.58

???

On hold with Vip   Wanted the extensions for our passes 

refund for GD

ugh


----------



## Disneydawg4

Quick question on AP reservations. Can I reserve 3 days with my AP AND reserve days through a resort booking?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Yes you can, this thread is for ap cancellation/refunds topics only


----------



## keishashadow

keishashadow said:


> The mr Received a ck in any of $230.58
> 
> ???
> 
> On hold with Vip   Wanted the extensions for our passes
> 
> refund for GD
> 
> ugh


Ok chatted, then my call was answered & switched off

that amount represents the DVC renewal price paid for the shutdown on the mr’s pass

I had kept mine as is to cover planned travel thru Dec

CM dealt with escalation dept  while I was on hold.

surprised me, saying ‘they put in for a full refund on your granddaughters pass since it was totally unused’

I had brought that up each time I had called in the past but told ‘no’

would be nice if we do receive full amount back.  Said CC portion would appear in September and check, in lieu of GC midOctober

_only thing I forgot to ask is if We both will receive the additional one month, or just me _


----------



## Disneydawg4

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Yes you can, this thread is for ap cancellation/refunds topics only


Reservation system is in the title lol


----------



## MichiganScott

Disneydawg4 said:


> Reservation system is in the title lol



Laf, Samurai is 0/2 for declarations on this page alone


----------



## fastpoint

Our APs have always been set to expire in September. With the closure, they show extended in the app to February 2021. The weird part is we opted for and received a refund. The last CM we spoke with on the phone, suggested that it is possible our tickets may be extended anyway to Feb 2021 and that is what their system shows. I couldn’t believe they even suggested that. 
Is this a known glitch? There is no way our tickets do not expire in September. The App clearly says February 2021.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

That would be breach of contract


----------



## Disney1fan2002

If you look at the calendar, it is color coded and you have a choice of 3 buttons. Day ticket guests, Resort guests, and annual passholders. Availability is color coded: Green all parks are available, yellow, some parks are available and grey no parks are available.

If you click annual passholder, most days are yellow, but if you click either resort guest or day guest, those yellow days become green. Why are they limiting annual passholders? I am going in September on DVC points, so I click resort guest, but if I was not staying in the parks, and was using my AP. I don't think I would be happy that a day guest has priority over me.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney1fan2002 said:


> If you look at the calendar, it is color coded and you have a choice of 3 buttons. Day ticket guests, Resort guests, and annual passholders. Availability is color coded: Green all parks are available, yellow, some parks are available and grey no parks are available.
> 
> If you click annual passholder, most days are yellow, but if you click either resort guest or day guest, those yellow days become green. Why are they limiting annual passholders? I am going in September on DVC points, so I click resort guest, but if I was not staying in the parks, and was using my AP. I don't think I would be happy that a day guest has priority over me.


Merged you to the ap thread
The pool of ticket for ap is the most limited,  they have said on their site that aps would face a difficult time making reservations because of it and offered an additional month extension or the ability to cancel your ap.
No one outside of Disney management knows exactly the reason why but we're can assume it's because aps don't bring as much money to the company as someone having to stay on property


----------



## fastpoint

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> That would be breach of contract



So when do they expire, ha?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

fastpoint said:


> So when do they expire, ha?


did you get a partial refund?


----------



## fastpoint

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> did you get a partial refund?



Yes, received a partial refund. I am only confused that the CM suggested our expiration could be February 2021 even after we received our refund. APs were purchased in Sept 2019. Again, Disney app also shows Feb 2021.


----------



## StacyStrong

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> That would be breach of contract


I appreciate that you’re trying to help, but you should really probably stop making broad sweeping statements about things you aren’t privy too. I think it’s confusing some people.  And maybe try not pronounce that someone is breaching a contract for a CM stating that their passes may have been extended incorrectly.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

StacyStrong said:


> I appreciate that you’re trying to help, but you should really probably stop making broad sweeping statements about things you aren’t privy too. I think it’s confusing some people.  And maybe try not pronounce that someone is breaching a contract for a CM stating that their passes may have been extended incorrectly.


It sounds like if they purposely did it


----------



## StacyStrong

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> It sounds like they purposely did it


Who purposefully did what? Highly doubt either the customer or CM could just extend a date willy nilly. And if the CM did, that’s 100% not a breach of contract.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

StacyStrong said:


> Who purposefully did what? Highly doubt either the customer or CM could just extend a date willy nilly. And if the CM did, that’s 100% not a breach of contract.


The cm could get in trouble for extending willy nilly


----------



## StacyStrong

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> The cm could get in trouble for extending willy nilly


Okay well that doesn’t help the OP at all and also not a breach of contract. 

Anywho, I wouldn’t worry too much about it, OP (unless you have park plans?? Ugh such a mess)  If you received a refund and canceled for only the closure period, I would assume they expire on your initial expiration date + 30 days. If you requested a full refund, then they expired August 11th (I think).

I don’t 100% know the exact dates because this is a cluster, but if you got a refund, then I’m sure the dates will eventually be corrected. Disney IT is the worst.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

They just blocked out the cancelled passes until refund is processed


----------



## Khobbs18

Do we think they will reopen AP sales this year? Especially considering it looks like they are realizing they NEED them?


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Khobbs18 said:


> Do we think they will reopen AP sales this year? Especially considering it looks like they are realizing they NEED them?


I would imagine they will open more reservations to existing passholders before selling new AP tickets.


----------



## Khobbs18

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> I would imagine they will open more reservations to existing passholders before selling new AP tickets.


I am just holding out hope! We are APs but my son turned 3 back in March during that Disney trip and I would like to get him an AP!


----------



## PrincessV

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> They just blocked out the cancelled passes until refund is processed


Iv'e seen you say this a couple times - can you tell us where you're getting that info? I haven't seen it stated anywhere else, so it would help to know where it is coming from.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

it is an unconfermed Possiblity considering the dates displayed in mde, just my theory


----------



## keishashadow

fastpoint said:


> Our APs have always been set to expire in September. With the closure, they show extended in the app to February 2021. The weird part is we opted for and received a refund. The last CM we spoke with on the phone, suggested that it is possible our tickets may be extended anyway to Feb 2021 and that is what their system shows. I couldn’t believe they even suggested that.
> Is this a known glitch? There is no way our tickets do not expire in September. The App clearly says February 2021.


The CM(s), yes plural dealt with both chat & via phone yesterday, both stated that:

Re our GD, her pass would now cancel entirely as we will (hopefully) receive a full refund vs the pro-rated one.  They offered it BTW, saying since she didn’t use it at, all it was the right thing to do.  At this point, i’ll Take whatever they decide to send us.

My DH received a refund for the closure dates.  His pass still shows extended for the same time period. 

Both CMs said that will be adjusted, with the correct date eventually appearing in MDE, just not anytime soon as actually processing the refunds will take precedence 


mitsukoshi samurai said:


> The cm could get in trouble for extending willy nilly


Rumors or theories aside, an arbitrary extension ala pixie dust or rogue employee is just _not _going to happen.  There is no subterfuge in play via the CMs.  They are inundated and appear to be honestly putting for their best effort to process the AP claims.

Can/will there be mixups & mistakes?  It’s a given considering the number of cases they have.  Not fair to dump it all in their lap.  People need to be proactive to verify they receive what was promised to them.

Might corporate WDW decide to extend expiration dates for all with active APs down the road?  Likely, if the parks close or  infection rates rise to point where dramatically less visitors in the parks. 

Don’t rule out they might extend the usage dates as a PR promotion.  Any of this is not going to be secretive in any sense of the word, it will apply equally to all and be publicized.

BTW, It has been explained to me over multiple interactions that CMs actually ‘do nothing’ to alter APs.  Was told they perform a informational only role in this regard.  

They listen to guests, put notes in the file along with verifying all personal details, and forward it to the department that actually makes the call.  If you use chat be prepared to input pass numbers & names yourself.

If it’s a complicated situation, they will bring the escalation dept into play while you are still on the phone/online to try and get an initial answer for the guest.

They can, but it appears rarely, present a better option to guests than they may have had in mind. 

Ala suggestion to request a full refund for an activated but unused AP.  I had given up asking, didn’t mention it yesterday   So a bit of a surprise to have them bring it up!  FYI, Said situation is not uncommon re DVC where members need to be present to pick up discounted APs for minors in their immediate family.


----------



## keishashadow

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> I would imagine they will open more reservations to existing passholders before selling new AP tickets.


Not necessarily.  They may just limit which guests can buy new APHs (i.e. those eligible for FL or DVC members).

Both large contingents of guests who are eagerly awaiting the ability to purchase new APs.  

Many don’t immediately renew their APs if they know they will have a 6 month or so break before the next trip.  

Other keep some active, but for family members that visit less often do the math as to which option works best for that individual.


----------



## KristinU

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> it is an unconfermed Possiblity considering the dates displayed in mde, just my theory


I think your super brief writing style leads to a lot of confusion, especially when one of your posts looks to be authoritative or have some sort of inside knowledge.  I'm not trying to be mean or snarky, just noticing a trend in confusion.  Like in this case, the post about blocking out cancelled passes looked to be a factual statement.  I know I took it that way and logged on to MDE to see if they've finally moved anything on my cancelled passes that would indicate that they're working on the cancellation and refund.  No such luck, they're still showing a June 2021 expiration with no blockout dates on mine.


----------



## randumb0

So apparently I received a refund last month and didn't realize it


 
 101.90   EPCOT GUEST RELATIO 07/16 REFUND LAKE BUENA VI FL


----------



## keishashadow

randumb0 said:


> So apparently I received a refund last month and didn't realize it
> 
> 
> 
> 101.90   EPCOT GUEST RELATIO 07/16 REFUND LAKE BUENA VI FL


Had credit card statement come in today with $161.xx refund also from Epcot guest relations  mid July posting

???

Just told yesterday my APH was intact with extension. Thinking it may be for GD  

eventually, the dust will settle I guess


----------



## MichiganScott

When you're an AP visiting on a day (one of your three), when does that day's reservation slot free up so you can then pick another day, park close?  11:59pm?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

MichiganScott said:


> When you're an AP visiting on a day (one of your three), when does that day's reservation slot free up so you can then pick another day, park close?  11:59pm?


At park close


----------



## yulilin3

MichiganScott said:


> When you're an AP visiting on a day (one of your three), when does that day's reservation slot free up so you can then pick another day, park close?  11:59pm?


Just to be clear,  at the end of the last park closing.  So right now it's 9pm


----------



## MichiganScott

yulilin3 said:


> Just to be clear,  at the end of the last park closing.  So right now it's 9pm



Yes, this was accurate (and just confirmed!)  Thank you!

Mitsukoshi, please stop stating "facts" that are either partial answers or just outright incorrect.  You're doing it a lot, like multiple times each page, and you're coming up wrong...a lot, which just makes it worse.  If you don't *know* an answer, it's best to just not answer.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Looks like our AP refund checks should arrive today (according to Informed Delivery from the USPS). Will update if we get the amount we're expecting (~$140 each, which would include tax).


----------



## terri33inne

So on August 10th I used the link in my e-mail to cancel 2 out of state AP's.  I spoke with a CM 2 days prior or informed me that the link would in fact cancel both passes.  I just logged into our MDE, and it's still showing they're good until July 31, 2021.  Has anyone else who has cancelled have their MDE update?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Not yet


----------



## Best Aunt

terri33inne said:


> So on August 10th I used the link in my e-mail to cancel 2 out of state AP's.  I spoke with a CM 2 days prior or informed me that the link would in fact cancel both passes.  I just logged into our MDE, and it's still showing they're good until July 31, 2021.  Has anyone else who has cancelled have their MDE update?



for the people who used the email link or called after that email went out, I think everybody’s AP still shows in MDE.  (i don’t know about the people who called earlier than that.)


----------



## OKWFan88

I called on July 29th to cancel my out of state AP and in MDE still shows my pass with the extended extension.


----------



## KristinU

OKWFan88 said:


> I called on July 29th to cancel my out of state AP and in MDE still shows my pass with the extended extension.


Pretty much the same here.  Out of state platinum APs. We cancelled via the email link for DH and my APs on July 15th and called to cancel DS's on July 21st.  All three are still showing in MDE as active with the extended expiration date.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I called to cancel before July 11 and also cancelled using the email link (dh and I each got an email, I used each link to cancel our passes). We got our refund today and our passes are still showing up in MDE (including a link to renew my pass). We have platinum passes.


----------



## sfbank

Just got a refund for DDs Platinum Annual Pass by check in the mail today. I had originally called and requested the refund for hers since she is starting grad school next week so vacation will be up in the air for her unless on break the next 2 years. Ours were extended and we were lucky to purchase new passes and make park reservations for January before they shut that down again. Her pass renewed August 9th. She had used 11 days. Refund amount was $383.18.


----------



## OKWFan88

Has anyone tried to book a resort stay but the pricing isn't correct since the AP discount still shows even though technically the AP is in process to cancel? I'm trying to book online a resort stay only for the middle of Sept. and the only pricing that comes up is the AP discount room and that isn't correct since my AP should be technically cancelled as of 8/11/2020... I'll probably have to call.


----------



## focusondisney

OKWFan88 said:


> Has anyone tried to book a resort stay but the pricing isn't correct since the AP discount still shows even though technically the AP is in process to cancel? I'm trying to book online a resort stay only for the middle of Sept. and the only pricing that comes up is the AP discount room and that isn't correct since my AP should be technically cancelled as of 8/11/2020... I'll probably have to call.



I have always been able to pull up other rates on the website too. Scroll back to room rate & click on that, it will give you the rack rate.


----------



## celerystalker

I've noticed something weird - I'm sometimes able to make Park reservations even though there isn't any availability showing in WPRD. I'm on an AP only (but I am a Florida resident, not sure if that matters) - I just tested it right now and was able to make an Epcot reservation for tomorrow. So weird! 

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Epcot has never been booked up


----------



## PrincessV

celerystalker said:


> I've noticed something weird - I'm sometimes able to make Park reservations even though there isn't any availability showing in WPRD. I'm on an AP only (but I am a Florida resident, not sure if that matters) - I just tested it right now and was able to make an Epcot reservation for tomorrow. So weird!
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


That is weird! Iv'e heard tale of the opposite: availability showing open, but booking shows full.



mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Epcot has never been booked up


Actually... it has. That's the point above: it shows booked up.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Last minute cancellation


----------



## Runnsally

sfbank said:


> Just got a refund for DDs Platinum Annual Pass by check in the mail today. I had originally called and requested the refund for hers since she is starting grad school next week so vacation will be up in the air for her unless on break the next 2 years. Ours were extended and we were lucky to purchase new passes and make park reservations for January before they shut that down again. Her pass renewed August 9th. She had used 11 days. Refund amount was $383.18.


This is very strange.  Have two paid-in-full platinum APs originally set to expire August 25th - both with conformed cancellation emails.  Today I received only one refund check (despite the purchasing credit card still being active) for...wait for it...$383.18!   I assume they are refunding the 117 day park closure period separately and using the prevailing annual pass price to calculate the refund (actually an over-estimate in our case as the passes were renewals with the discount).  Quite the process!


----------



## pepperandchips

celerystalker said:


> I've noticed something weird - I'm sometimes able to make Park reservations even though there isn't any availability showing in WPRD. I'm on an AP only (but I am a Florida resident, not sure if that matters) - I just tested it right now and was able to make an Epcot reservation for tomorrow. So weird!
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


You can “refresh” for dates to open up like you could with fastpasses before. 

The availability calendar is not totally real time. I don’t think anyone knows when a date goes from yellow to grey but it’s probably when availability hits a certain low number (which could be zero). If someone cancels, you can nab their spot, but the calendar doesn’t change back.


----------



## yulilin3

celerystalker said:


> I've noticed something weird - I'm sometimes able to make Park reservations even though there isn't any availability showing in WPRD. I'm on an AP only (but I am a Florida resident, not sure if that matters) - I just tested it right now and was able to make an Epcot reservation for tomorrow. So weird!
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


It's similar when you refresh for a hard to get fp, like FoP, it always show unavailable,  but you refresh and refresh and something opens up,  probably someone else canceling that day,  I've managed to get dhs reservation by refreshing


----------



## DaveNan

I had 3 pairs of family members that all had AP’s paid for mostly with gift cards.  We all requested the partial refund of the closed time back in June.  We all got individual checks on different days over the last 3 weeks, but the final refund arrived yesterday.  Mine was for a dvc gold pass. Parks were closed for 117 days, which I only had access on 103(14 blackout days around Easter that we did not have access). In the entire year we would have had access to either 335 or 336 days (the whole inclusive thing) since there are 30 total black out days.  AP cost was 699 plus tax for a total of 744.44.  Refund was 229.74.  It is within a dollar of using the 103/335 (or 336) *699*1.07.   I can’t seem to make it work to the penny, but it is very close.


----------



## DisMommyTX

Monthly payment plan for Gold APs. I didn't request anything, and passes show the extended-extended dates. I am able to make reservations through the original 117 day extension (but not the extra 30 days). Anyway, our monthly payments have not restarted. It usually charged on the 21st, but our card hasn't been charged for July or Aug. Does this mean my passes were actually cancelled? Or, maybe bc we started paying 2 months before activating the passes originally they are somehow catching it up and will be charged starting the 3rd month after park opening? Has anyone else reported anything like this?


----------



## yulilin3

DisMommyTX said:


> Monthly payment plan for Gold APs. I didn't request anything, and passes show the extended-extended dates. I am able to make reservations through the original 117 day extension (but not the extra 30 days). Anyway, our monthly payments have not restarted. It usually charged on the 21st, but our card hasn't been charged for July or Aug. Does this mean my passes were actually cancelled? Or, maybe bc we started paying 2 months before activating the passes originally they are somehow catching it up and will be charged starting the 3rd month after park opening? Has anyone else reported anything like this?


You can call the payment plan line 888 701 4100, mine are out of schedule as well and im keeping them


----------



## DisMommyTX

yulilin3 said:


> You can call the payment plan line 888 701 4100, mine are out of schedule as well and im keeping them



I figure they will start charging eventually. I don't know if it's worth calling to give them money sooner, so much as I was wondering if I was the only one or any others have seen the same thing.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Didn’t get charged for July, we cancelled


----------



## yulilin3

DisMommyTX said:


> I figure they will start charging eventually. I don't know if it's worth calling to give them money sooner, so much as I was wondering if I was the only one or any others have seen the same thing.


I was just afraid they would cancel them due to lack of payment,  that's why i called


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Didn’t get charged for July, we cancelled


That makes sense thought


----------



## n2mm

My daughter finally has her last refund arriving today.  She got her first 3 early July.  The last one was paid cc/gc.  Email said 6-8 weeks and it was closer to 8 Weeks.  It’s coming in my granddaughter (15) name.  Surprised they cut a check to a minor.  I’m still waiting for 2 refunds for my husbands that were requested on April 28th.....(called 3 times, and told every time both were marked for refunds.  Expiring AP and new, unused renewal certificate $700+).


----------



## Hummingbird

DisMommyTX said:


> Monthly payment plan for Gold APs. I didn't request anything, and passes show the extended-extended dates. I am able to make reservations through the original 117 day extension (but not the extra 30 days). Anyway, our monthly payments have not restarted. It usually charged on the 21st, but our card hasn't been charged for July or Aug. Does this mean my passes were actually cancelled? Or, maybe bc we started paying 2 months before activating the passes originally they are somehow catching it up and will be charged starting the 3rd month after park opening? Has anyone else reported anything like this?




I mentioned in here last week that my monthly payment was not charged on August 13th as usual (but they did charge it in July). I did not call the pass holder line because I just didnt want to end up getting something messed up and possibly canceling the pass or other ones that are on my account.  As of today they still have not taken the monthly payment but my pass is still valid as we have been to the parks twice since 8/13. I am just going to wait and let them start charging again on their own.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Runnsally said:


> This is very strange.  Have two paid-in-full platinum APs originally set to expire August 25th - both with conformed cancellation emails.  Today I received only one refund check (despite the purchasing credit card still being active) for...wait for it...$383.18!   I assume they are refunding the 117 day park closure period separately and using the prevailing annual pass price to calculate the refund (actually an over-estimate in our case as the passes were renewals with the discount).  Quite the process!


We also received 2 checks for $383.18 for our out of state Platinum passes. I believe this is for the 117 days it was closed. $1200 plat AP / 366 days = 3.28 x 117 days = $383


----------



## ErinsMommy

So I just got an email that says: 
“We thank you for your patience and understanding during our Annual Pass refund process. After looking through your account we noticed that your request to cancel was never processed so I did the opt-out for you for all 3 Annual Passes. Our team will begin to process the Annual Passes that requested to opt-out sometime in September with no set date as of yet.”

im seeing others got their refund already!. Also is the “late opt out” less than what I would have gotten when I opted out on July 15th?


----------



## JoJoGirl

Weird stuff happening today.

I didn’t cancel my AP, so it is still showing in MDE.  However, the 30-day extra extension has disappeared!

My pass was originally set to expire December 12.  With the 117 closure period plus the extra 30-day extension, the new expiration date was May 8.  However, when I checked it today, it says it expires April 8!  This is very concerning to me because I have a trip booked the first week of May and was planning to use that AP.

Is anyone else having the issue where their 30-day extension has disappeared?

EDIT:  And just like that, the expiration is back to May 8.  WHEW!  They must be messing with the system today, lol.


----------



## OKW Lover

I've got a FL Resident Platinum AP paying on the installment program.  Original expiration date was 1/4/21 but has been extended by the 30 days to 2/3/21.  AP installments have resumed.  Shouldn't the expiration be extended the 117 days the parks were closed?  

Anybody else in this position?  Not an issue right now as there is a long time for it to work out.  Just wondering what other's experiences have been.


----------



## jesskeys91

Platinum Pass paid in full (out of state)
Expired during the closure on May 14
Received a check for my partial refund of $306.13
Check has already processed into my account but as of today my pass is still showing in MDE.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

OKW Lover said:


> I've got a FL Resident Platinum AP paying on the installment program.  Original expiration date was 1/4/21 but has been extended by the 30 days to 2/3/21.  AP installments have resumed.  Shouldn't the expiration be extended the 117 days the parks were closed?
> 
> Anybody else in this position?  Not an issue right now as there is a long time for it to work out.  Just wondering what other's experiences have been.


monthly payments will not get 117 days


----------



## dina444444

OKW Lover said:


> I've got a FL Resident Platinum AP paying on the installment program.  Original expiration date was 1/4/21 but has been extended by the 30 days to 2/3/21.  AP installments have resumed.  Shouldn't the expiration be extended the 117 days the parks were closed?
> 
> Anybody else in this position?  Not an issue right now as there is a long time for it to work out.  Just wondering what other's experiences have been.


With monthly payments you had to call to have the expiration date extended for the closure. If you did not call you would only pay the remaining payments between when the parks reopen and the original expiration and you won't owe for the payments that fell during the closure.


----------



## jo-jo

Little bit of odd twist.   Last year we took the family to disney on our dime.   Most people needed tickets which were upgraded to AP at the park.   My DD and DSIL had APs that needed to be renewed.   They were renewed before the big price jump.   We paid for everything with our CC. 

  My DD called up maybe two months ago for  the closure refund for her family.     We got the kids refund on our CC, about $200 per kid. (Gold DVC expires Nov 30)      Our DD got a check sent to her  for $183.   Even though we used our CC to pay for it.   We are hoping there is another check/refund coming though.    We are assuming that $183 is not for both  her and her husband's AP.  I wish disney would give some information with the refunds.

We cancelled our AP maybe three weeks ago,  since then no refund on them, but really wasn't expecting anything yet.


----------



## MarBee

Out of state Platinum Plus Pass, paid in full- was going to expire June 27th.  Contacted Disney once/month since May about getting the 104 days I missed refunded.  Tried to avoid the phone and do the chat option but was told to email.  This is the response I got to my email:  


Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

We appreciate you taking the time to share your feedback with us and for being one of our valued Annual Passholders.

We would like to apologize for the delay in responding to your e-mail. We are experiencing a larger than normal call, chat, and e-mail volume at this time and are working very hard to get to each and every guest as quickly as possible, while also assisting each guest with the level of care they deserve.

We are sorry for the disappointments you mentioned in your e-mail. It is our goal to create magical memories and exceed the expectations of our Guests during each and every interaction that you have with us. Please be assured that we have shared your comments with our leadership team, along with the appropriate management, as feedback such as yours is taken very seriously.

Unfortunately, we are unable to look into refund amounts, we apologize for the inconvenience. However, once you have received your refund, our escalation team would be able to confirm if the amount was correct or not. 

If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by calling us at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277) or by chatting with us in the Help Center of the Walt Disney World® website. When calling, at the voice prompt, please state "Passholder Help Desk" to be routed to our department. Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week. We will be happy to assist you further!

Once again, thank you for contacting us. We sincerely hope that we will have an opportunity to entertain you soon.

Sincerely,

Trudy


----------



## Iowamomof4

jesskeys91 said:


> Platinum Pass paid in full (out of state)
> Expired during the closure on May 14
> Received a check for my partial refund of $306.13
> Check has already processed into my account but as of today my pass is still showing in MDE.



We got the exact same amount for each of ours, except ours expired May 12. Our Ap's are also still showing in MDE with extended expiration dates. I even still have the link to renew my pass.


----------



## ORD2KOA

We decided to keep our passes.  Probably stupid, but since we live here and had paid in full and our renewal was supposed to start in March and now is extended to August next year, we figured, just stick it out.

I read this yesterday and thought it may be of interest to all of us on this thread:

https://liveandletsfly.com/disneys-campaign-against-annual-passholders-backfiring/
It's the kind of thing that I know we couldn't but if we could, wouldn't it be grand to have all of the APs actually stay home for a month - no parks, no Springs, no hotel overnights, no DVC nights, no shopping, nothing Disney at all - and see what Chapek thinks of our value then?


----------



## hhandsel

Iowamomof4 said:


> We got the exact same amount for each of ours, except ours expired May 12. Our Ap's are also still showing in MDE with extended expiration dates. I even still have the link to renew my pass.


Did you get each refund on separate checks addressed to each person who cancelled? If so how far in between did you receive each check? I too am an out of state platinum pass holder and received a check last week for 306.13. However I have three passes total and when I called Disney to inquire about the other checks they said the one I received was for all the members of my party


----------



## n2mm

hhandsel said:


> Did you get each refund on separate checks addressed to each person who cancelled? If so how far in between did you receive each check? I too am an out of state platinum pass holder and received a check last week for 306.13. However I have three passes total and when I called Disney to inquire about the other checks they said the one I received was for all the members of my party



that hasn’t been our case.  I got a separate check and today my 15 year old granddaughter got the refund addressed to her.  Couldn’t believe they sent a minor a check Even though it showed Nana used her cc.  I got my 13 year old granddaughter refund back to my cc.  When my daughter got her refunds to her bank account, they were in 2 separate transactions.  Again, no rhyme or reason. It’s like each CM is operating independently.


----------



## jesskeys91

Iowamomof4 said:


> We got the exact same amount for each of ours, except ours expired May 12. Our Ap's are also still showing in MDE with extended expiration dates. I even still have the link to renew my pass.



Yep same here. Shows an expiration of 10/8/2020 and has a link to renew.


----------



## Iowamomof4

hhandsel said:


> Did you get each refund on separate checks addressed to each person who cancelled? If so how far in between did you receive each check? I too am an out of state platinum pass holder and received a check last week for 306.13. However I have three passes total and when I called Disney to inquire about the other checks they said the one I received was for all the members of my party



One for each of us, in separate envelopes, addressed to each person (DH and myself). They arrived on the same day.


----------



## hertamaniac

My confidence in the AP cancellation process went from low to abysmal.  I had to call ViPassholder Services today to confirm my selection to cancel our APs.  Why?  Because I got this strange e-mail last week stating that "the system" doesn't show my request for cancellation.  I found that to be comical as I have two (2) separate e-mails, one for each AP, that confirms our request to cancel the APs from July.  

Of course, I fully documented the phone call this AM as yet another backup and audit trail. And if anyone tells me there are different systems about the e-mail exchange cancellation request vs. the call-in version, then I say the grade goes from abysmal to a complete failure. 

This is like folding my arms, pointing out my index fingers and saying, "he went that way".


----------



## n2mm

hertamaniac said:


> My confidence in the AP cancellation process went from low to abysmal.  I had to call ViPassholder Services today to confirm my selection to cancel our APs.  Why?  Because I got this strange e-mail last week stating that "the system" doesn't show my request for cancellation.  I found that to be comical as I have two (2) separate e-mails, one for each AP, that confirms our request to cancel the APs from July.
> 
> Of course, I fully documented the phone call this AM as yet another backup and audit trail. And if anyone tells me there are different systems about the e-mail exchange cancellation request vs. the call-in version, then I say the grade goes from abysmal to a complete failure.
> 
> This is like folding my arms, pointing out my index fingers and saying, "he went that way".



I too have been taking notes with dates, times and names.  I’ve actually have a timeline printed up.  I’ve confirmed my request for a refund late April, June and July.  Still nothing for my husband. I got my partial refund mid July.  I’m truly sick of dealing with this issue, but my refunds total over $700, so I wait.


----------



## hertamaniac

n2mm said:


> I too have been taking notes with dates, times and names.  I’ve actually have a timeline printed up.  I’ve confirmed my request for a refund late April, June and July.  Still nothing for my husband. I got my partial refund mid July.  I’m truly sick of dealing with this issue, but my refunds total over $700, so I wait.



And as we wait, the corporate monetary interest made on holding those monies has to be equivalent to a new home(s).

Oh yes, a separate online folder has been made to capture all of these events.  We did get the partial refund as well.


----------



## ORD2KOA

hertamaniac said:


> My confidence in the AP cancellation process went from low to abysmal.



I have no confidence in the system.  We never got e-mails about cancellation options.  We're local and decided not to cancel, but they didn't know that.


----------



## marx

I haven’t seen this posted, so will do so here.

I was able to upgrade a Gold AP to Platinum at MK Guest Services yesterday.  The front line CM said it wasn’t possible, but I asked for a Supervisor who had me fill out a form with my information and then proceeded to upgrade the pass.  She informed me that any extensions that might be coming my way would be lost.  (I will be coming back in December, so upgrading to Platinum was more beneficial).

My story (what I explained to the Supervisor): I called the Passholder line in May to inquire about purchasing an AP. Disney opening was in limbo then and I had upcoming reservations in August and late December. Back then FP’s were an option, so I needed the pass to make FP reservations. If Disney was closed in August, I would need a Platinum pass. But, I also wasn’t certain I’d revisit in December after a 3 week trip in August. So, what to do. The CM (in May) recommended a Gold pass and said I would be able to upgrade over the phone to a Platinum if I didn’t visit WDW in August. So that’s what I purchased.

I explained the above to the Supervisor who then upgraded my pass to Platinum.  She also said this had to be done in person.


----------



## hertamaniac

ORD2KOA said:


> I have no confidence in the system.  We never got e-mails about cancellation options.  We're local and decided not to cancel, but they didn't know that.



Until the monies are refunded into our account, I am reluctant to give a zero.  If we do not see the full refunds by the end of next month, then WDW parks will wait for us for a long time (likely years).  And we are local to WDW.


----------



## n2mm

hertamaniac said:


> Until the monies are refunded into our account, I am reluctant to give a zero.  If we do not see the full refunds by the end of next month, then WDW parks will wait for us for a long time (likely years).  And we are local to WDW.



this is how we feel.  At one time Disney was sitting on over $1000 of refunds.  While I’ve gotten $380 back, I’m still waiting for $700+


----------



## n2mm

I am waiting for partial refund.  Started my request for a partial refund April 28th and still waiting.  Just got my granddaughter’s refund on Monday this week.  we Put in for her Refund June 14th.  I got the other granddaughter’s refund a month ago.  And I got my partial refund 3 weeks ago.  Still waiting on husbands partial refund.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I wrote to WDW politely explaining that as an overseas APH I was unhappy with the 11 August deadline, setting out my reasons and stating that I felt bullied into making a decision, before I know what the US/U.K. governments will do regarding the current travel bans. I have received one e mail informing me that the 11 August deadline was not in fact a deadline and that WDW are still accepting cancellation request, although this may change at any time (I have already cancelled but this may be useful to others) and another with a code giving me a renewal discount, in the event that I wish to buy another AP.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Aug 11th is when the passes shut off, you would get an instant cancellation of your pass


----------



## CarolynFH

marx said:


> I haven’t seen this posted, so will do so here.
> 
> I was able to upgrade a Gold AP to Platinum at MK Guest Services yesterday.  The front line CM said it wasn’t possible, but I asked for a Supervisor who had me fill out a form with my information and then proceeded to upgrade the pass.  She informed me that any extensions that might be coming my way would be lost.  (I will be coming back in December, so upgrading to Platinum was more beneficial).
> 
> My story (what I explained to the Supervisor): I called the Passholder line in May to inquire about purchasing an AP. Disney opening was in limbo then and I had upcoming reservations in August and late December. Back then FP’s were an option, so I needed the pass to make FP reservations. If Disney was closed in August, I would need a Platinum pass. But, I also wasn’t certain I’d revisit in December after a 3 week trip in August. So, what to do. The CM (in May) recommended a Gold pass and said I would be able to upgrade over the phone to a Platinum if I didn’t visit WDW in August. So that’s what I purchased.
> 
> I explained the above to the Supervisor who then upgraded my pass to Platinum.  She also said this had to be done in person.


Thanks for this information. Our Gold passes were extended from October to March, making it possible (I thought/hoped) for us to upgrade to Platinum to cover our December trip. I’m still hoping that will happen - we’d rather pay the upgrade price than the 6-day ticket price! Fingers crossed!


----------



## marx

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks for this information. Our Gold passes were extended from October to March, making it possible (I thought/hoped) for us to upgrade to Platinum to cover our December trip. I’m still hoping that will happen - we’d rather pay the upgrade price than the 6-day ticket price! Fingers crossed!


By upgrading our passes the way we did we were told we lost the ability for an extension.  The Gold passes were activated on August 7th and currently the Platinum have an expiration exactly one year later.


----------



## CarolynFH

marx said:


> By upgrading our passes the way we did we were told we lost the ability for an extension.  The Gold passes were activated on August 7th and currently the Platinum have an expiration exactly one year later.


So I can still hope! Ours originally were due to expire in mid-October and have already been extended. Hopefully we’ll be able to upgrade the extended ones.


----------



## lolobelle

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I wrote to WDW politely explaining that as an overseas APH I was unhappy with the 11 August deadline, setting out my reasons and stating that I felt bullied into making a decision, before I know what the US/U.K. governments will do regarding the current travel bans. I have received one e mail informing me that the 11 August deadline was not in fact a deadline and that WDW are still accepting cancellation request, although this may change at any time (I have already cancelled but this may be useful to others) and another with a code giving me a renewal discount, in the event that I wish to buy another AP.



is there a date that the renewal code needs to be used by. I would love for this to have been an option!


----------



## StacyStrong

Has anyone gotten a refund from a sams club purchase yet? Either partial or full?


----------



## tcherjen

We canceled ours on August 11. I got the email, but in MDE is stills shows our passes as valid. So I have no idea if we actually canceled or not.


----------



## Iowamomof4

tcherjen said:


> We canceled ours on August 11. I got the email, but in MDE is stills shows our passes as valid. So I have no idea if we actually canceled or not.



Heck, we got our refund and ours still show in MDE! lol


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

lolobelle said:


> is there a date that the renewal code needs to be used by. I would love for this to have been an option!


No, it refers to ‘whenever’ we feel ready to purchase new APs.


----------



## lolobelle

Welsh_Dragon said:


> No, it refers to ‘whenever’ we feel ready to purchase new APs.


 
Thanks, I might send them another email. I agree with what you said. We didn’t know if our holiday was being cancelled or not when the deadline came round, so we were stuck on what to do. It was cancelled after all, but it wasn’t as great time having to weigh it all up.

We randomly found the email in my husbands junk folder, but myself or daughters didn’t have one at all.


----------



## cindycastle30

Canceled our passes through the email before August 11th. Last week I tried ordering passholder magic bands. All went through fine.  Received 3 days later in the mail. At least it was something magical!


----------



## Duck143

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I wrote to WDW politely explaining that as an overseas APH I was unhappy with the 11 August deadline, setting out my reasons and stating that I felt bullied into making a decision, before I know what the US/U.K. governments will do regarding the current travel bans. I have received one e mail informing me that the 11 August deadline was not in fact a deadline and that WDW are still accepting cancellation request, although this may change at any time (I have already cancelled but this may be useful to others) and another with a code giving me a renewal discount, in the event that I wish to buy another AP.


Can you share where you sent your email?  I have sent 3 emails and I have gotten no response in weeks.  
I am glad that they responded to you!


----------



## yulilin3

From now on unless anyone has a direct link from Disney on how payments, refunds, extensions work, please refrain from posting to avoid confusion. Continued, inaccurate and unverified posts will be deleted and warning points given
Quoting incorrect info will also get your post deleted, best thing to do is report the post and also use the ignore button
Please post only info that you, yourself have experienced, not what you think DIsney is doing


----------



## cmarsh31

Initial email sent 7/7, reply received today. Passes that had only reflected the 30 day extension, but not the 117 day, were finally corrected today. Was also given a "small window" option to cancel passes immediately for a refund if desired. We're still holding out hope for a February trip, so I guess we won't cancel... it's still cheaper to keep the passes then to refund and buy 4-day park hoppers (DVC Gold)... but it's tempting just to cancel and re-evaluate when Feb gets closer.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Duck143 said:


> Can you share where you sent your email?  I have sent 3 emails and I have gotten no response in weeks.
> I am glad that they responded to you!


Of course. I used the MDE online chat and every e mail that I could find. I had been trying since 10 July. I received numerous standardised responses, thanking me for my feedback but I kept politely requesting an explanation and eventually I received a helpful response from an e mail address that I had not used.  It was from passholder@disneyworld.com.


----------



## AlderaanWasAnInsideJob

lenshanem said:


> I read someone mention something about Chapek talking about APs recently? Anyone know what that was about?
> 
> Has anyone speculated on what’s to become of future APs? Will they even offer them again? Continue the renewal option for existing APs only? Like a grandfather clause?
> 
> If I ride this out and don’t cancel and they come out with a better (cheaper) AP deal I’ll be upset. I’m still trying to decide if I should cancel these passes and apply the refund to new ones later, but not really knowing what I’ll get back is making this extremely difficult.



I have some thoughts that relate to your questions and decided you are the (un?)lucky post to receive them : )

The comments from Chapek about APs were in response to a question on how many spots were made available in the park reservation system for each type of ticket. He was saying they made more spots available for daily tickets than for annual passes. The logic behind this being that people with daily tickets tend to spend more time in the park per day and spend more money per visit than people with APs. This, expectedly, upset AP holders since we tend to be much more dedicated customers in the long term than someone who might visit the parks much less often. While this measure around per day spend may be true, the bigger picture is being ignored, which in the longer term has much more influence on Disney’s bottom line past the current financial quarter. The comments jive with the narrative about Chapek put forth by his critics that he is short sighted and favors strategies that boost revenue in the near term at the expense of long-term financial sustainability and growth. Yes, AP visits on net, might produce marginally less revenue on a per day basis, but it is also likely that the customers holding those APs consume much more Disney product than daily ticket users. Taking actions (like limiting reservations) for AP holders which make them feel unappreciated is likely to undermine their devotion to the brand. This has the potential to hurt future revenue much more than the loss incurred by admitting more APs and less daily tickets. For instance, those AP holders not able to get the park reservation they want could lead to a higher chance that they don’t renew their pass. Or, it could make out of state visitors more likely to take future vacations outside of Disney. This is not to mention the intangible value AP holders bring to the company, such as being evangelists of the brand who essentially market to their friends, family, and co-workers. There is a famous story told by Randy Pausch in The Last Lecture called the “$100,000 Salt and Pepper Shaker”, where he describes something that happened to him during a trip to DW when he was a teenager. Basically, the story goes that he bought a ceramic salt and pepper shaker from one of the shops as a gift for his parents to thank them for the trip. Upon walking out of the store he dropped it and it shattered. A guest witnessed this and urged him to tell the cast member in the store what happened. He reluctantly agreed and to his astonishment, they replaced it for free. His family was so impressed with the customer service that he says they went on to incorporate trips to DW into their charity work, bringing many other families there and estimates that Disney mostly likely gained over $100,000 in revenue as a result of that one act of kindness. His family became instant customers for life and most likely convinced many others they knew to become customers as well. Later in life, Randy works for Disney and recounts that story for executives and asks if their current policies would have allowed for a cast member to do such a thing, for which the answer was ‘probably not’. Chapek’s comments (and other prior actions attributed to him like limiting cast member hours at the expense of the guest experience) fly in the face of what a lot of Disney fans enjoy most about the company. After all, the entire brand is about “magic”. It’s about the ability to make guests feel special in little ways that separate the Disney universe from the experience of everyday life. Without that, Disney is just another theme park and movie studio. The job of a CEO is about providing the big vision around what the company is, where it is going, and how it’s going to get there. Chapek’s history of cutting corners and not being able to ‘see the forest through the trees’ worries Disney fans, and comments like this reinforce that concern.

As for your other questions, they already allow renewal of existing APs. I suspect they will continue to suspend issuing new APs for the foreseeable future. This is one reason why people may not want to cancel. In order to reinstate normal operations and thus the full value of APs, the park reservation system would need to be retired. They really cannot do that until community spread of the virus has completely stopped. This will most likely require some time after an effective vaccine is available. I personally see that being no earlier than spring/summer of 2021, but possibly even later. I think it is very likely APs will come back after this situation is over as it is still a viable revenue source for all the reasons discussed earlier.


----------



## MichiganScott

I couldn't agree more with what you stated above.  Unfortunately, while Chapek is at the helm, APs will be considered the bottom of the barrel, and I think it will get worse


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m now regretting taking the AP extension. Is there any way to still get a partial refund?


----------



## yulilin3

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m now regretting taking the AP extension. Is there any way to still get a partial refund?


you need to call to find out


----------



## yulilin3

BTW availability is wide open for September


----------



## Duck143

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Of course. I used the MDE online chat and every e mail that I could find. I had been trying since 10 July. I received numerous standardised responses, thanking me for my feedback but I kept politely requesting an explanation and eventually I received a helpful response from an e mail address that I had not used.  It was from passholder@disneyworld.com.


Thank you.  I feel like I have sent my email to everywhere I could find and the only message I received back was from the Tech dept telling me I had the wrong email.  It's very frustrating.  I'll update if I get a response!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m now regretting taking the AP extension. Is there any way to still get a partial refund?


This is what I received from Guest Services on 24 August.
Quote
At this time, the official deadline for our Guests to cancel their Disney Annual Passes was August 11, 2020. However, we understand that Guests may have needed additional time or may not have been able to get in contact with us by the deadline. For this reason, we are still allowing our Guests to request the cancellation of their Disney Annual Passes for a partial refund. 

However, as the official deadline has already passed, we are encouraging any of our Guests who may need to cancel their passes to do so by calling us or chatting with us online much sooner rather than later as this offer could end at any time without notice. 
Unquote
Good luck.


----------



## skeeter31

AlderaanWasAnInsideJob said:


> I have some thoughts that relate to your questions and decided you are the (un?)lucky post to receive them : )
> 
> The comments from Chapek about APs were in response to a question on how many spots were made available in the park reservation system for each type of ticket. He was saying they made more spots available for daily tickets than for annual passes. The logic behind this being that people with daily tickets tend to spend more time in the park per day and spend more money per visit than people with APs. This, expectedly, upset AP holders since we tend to be much more dedicated customers in the long term than someone who might visit the parks much less often. While this measure around per day spend may be true, the bigger picture is being ignored, which in the longer term has much more influence on Disney’s bottom line past the current financial quarter. The comments jive with the narrative about Chapek put forth by his critics that he is short sighted and favors strategies that boost revenue in the near term at the expense of long-term financial sustainability and growth. Yes, AP visits on net, might produce marginally less revenue on a per day basis, but it is also likely that the customers holding those APs consume much more Disney product than daily ticket users. Taking actions (like limiting reservations) for AP holders which make them feel unappreciated is likely to undermine their devotion to the brand. This has the potential to hurt future revenue much more than the loss incurred by admitting more APs and less daily tickets. For instance, those AP holders not able to get the park reservation they want could lead to a higher chance that they don’t renew their pass. Or, it could make out of state visitors more likely to take future vacations outside of Disney. This is not to mention the intangible value AP holders bring to the company, such as being evangelists of the brand who essentially market to their friends, family, and co-workers. There is a famous story told by Randy Pausch in The Last Lecture called the “$100,000 Salt and Pepper Shaker”, where he describes something that happened to him during a trip to DW when he was a teenager. Basically, the story goes that he bought a ceramic salt and pepper shaker from one of the shops as a gift for his parents to thank them for the trip. Upon walking out of the store he dropped it and it shattered. A guest witnessed this and urged him to tell the cast member in the store what happened. He reluctantly agreed and to his astonishment, they replaced it for free. His family was so impressed with the customer service that he says they went on to incorporate trips to DW into their charity work, bringing many other families there and estimates that Disney mostly likely gained over $100,000 in revenue as a result of that one act of kindness. His family became instant customers for life and most likely convinced many others they knew to become customers as well. Later in life, Randy works for Disney and recounts that story for executives and asks if their current policies would have allowed for a cast member to do such a thing, for which the answer was ‘probably not’. Chapek’s comments (and other prior actions attributed to him like limiting cast member hours at the expense of the guest experience) fly in the face of what a lot of Disney fans enjoy most about the company. After all, the entire brand is about “magic”. It’s about the ability to make guests feel special in little ways that separate the Disney universe from the experience of everyday life. Without that, Disney is just another theme park and movie studio. The job of a CEO is about providing the big vision around what the company is, where it is going, and how it’s going to get there. Chapek’s history of cutting corners and not being able to ‘see the forest through the trees’ worries Disney fans, and comments like this reinforce that concern.
> 
> As for your other questions, they already allow renewal of existing APs. I suspect they will continue to suspend issuing new APs for the foreseeable future. This is one reason why people may not want to cancel. In order to reinstate normal operations and thus the full value of APs, the park reservation system would need to be retired. They really cannot do that until community spread of the virus has completely stopped. This will most likely require some time after an effective vaccine is available. I personally see that being no earlier than spring/summer of 2021, but possibly even later. I think it is very likely APs will come back after this situation is over as it is still a viable revenue source for all the reasons discussed earlier.


Just to keep in mind, the comment (and it was only a single sentence uttered by Chapek) was on an earnings call for the quarterly report. Not a reporter asking questions, not a Disney event or press conference. It was a question asked by an investment company employee to a CEO of a company regarding spending habits of guests, and Chapek accurately answered it.


----------



## dalerb

Hummingbird said:


> I mentioned in here last week that my monthly payment was not charged on August 13th as usual (but they did charge it in July). I did not call the pass holder line because I just didnt want to end up getting something messed up and possibly canceling the pass or other ones that are on my account.  As of today they still have not taken the monthly payment but my pass is still valid as we have been to the parks twice since 8/13. I am just going to wait and let them start charging again on their own.  Hope this helps.


I had a similar issue. It may be that your monthly payment contract ended in July. Our monthly payment contract ended in July and no charges were applied in August. We only made 9 of the 12 monthly payments since payments in April, May, and June were suspended. We chose to keep our APs and have the payments resume when the parks opened. I called AP payment line and we are all paid up. Contracts have been extended 147 days. We only made 9 of the 12 monthly payments ($465.75 for Gold APs) Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## subtchr

AlderaanWasAnInsideJob said:


> ...In order to reinstate normal operations and thus the full value of APs, the park reservation system would need to be retired...



I disagree that park reservations would need to be "retired", at least when it comes to the park hopping benefit of APs. I think there are several ways the park reservation system could be changed to allow for park hopping. The easiest would probably be allowing the guest to book one park, and then after entering, to check to see if there were any other parks with availability later in the day. 

Everything is evolving, and will continue to do so.


----------



## skeeter31

Got our Tinkerbell AP magnet in the mail today. Haven’t seen it reported that they’ve started arriving yet, so keep your eyes peeled. They’re definitely on the way now.


----------



## Runnsally

skeeter31 said:


> Got our Tinkerbell AP magnet in the mail today. Haven’t seen it reported that they’ve started arriving yet, so keep your eyes peeled. They’re definitely on the way now.


Prediction for the next two weeks of posts: many folks with cancelled APs receive a magnet while those who held on to them do not


----------



## focusondisney

We got our checks yesterday.  We have the platinum passes & got $324.  Our original expiration would have been December 6th.  With the 30 days extra, the extension would have gone til May.     We now have trips planned for March & April next year. So I was almost hoping they would have missed us & kept the extension.   We’ll just put the $$ towards renewing.


----------



## jo-jo

focusondisney said:


> We got our checks yesterday.  We have the platinum passes & got $324.  Our original expiration would have been December 6th.  With the 30 days extra, the extension would have gone til May.     We now have trips planned for March & April next year. So I was almost hoping they would have missed us & kept the extension.   We’ll just out the $$ towards renewing.



So you did the partial refund?  And you got a check for each AP?   Did they come on the same day?

My DD applied for the partial for her family.   Her and her DH had renewal APs.   The kids had upgraded tickets to APs.   We paid for the whole lot.   I got the refund for the kids on my CC.   About two weeks ago DD got one check for $183 (gold AP).   Nothing else on my CC or any more checks to her.   I just told her to send an email to ask about the second Adult AP.


----------



## focusondisney

jo-jo said:


> So you did the partial refund? And you got a check for each AP? Did they come on the same day?



Yes, , the partial refund of the 117 days the parks were closed. It is just my DH & myself, we each got a check, mailed separately, received them both yesterday.  They were paid for with Disney gift cards. 

There is only one line to indicate what it is... says “WDW Annual Pass Refund”.  We didn’t ask for the cancellation, just the partial. Hopefully it didn’t get screwed up & the pass will still be valid when we go in November.


----------



## johnnyr

Just received a $324 refund for our AP’s but we didn’t request to cancel. All of our AP’s show active until January. Our renewal certificates are there too. Are they going to automatically cancel us? Not sure what to do or who to call.


----------



## CanucksRock

I wonder if I'll see a Tinkerbell magnet...I'm Canadian - but used family members address for shipping so I could get my Magicband..


----------



## keishashadow

johnnyr said:


> or who to call.


Passholder phone number.

my familly’s expiration dates haven’t reverted yet for the pass we cancelled & other we requested the extension refund.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

johnnyr said:


> Just received a $324 refund for our AP’s but we didn’t request to cancel. All of our AP’s show active until January. Our renewal certificates are there too. Are they going to automatically cancel us? Not sure what to do or who to call.


Did you take a partial refund?


----------



## johnnyr

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Did you take a partial refund?



No. In fact we renewed our passes. Not sure why they sent me the check. It says WDW Annual Pass Refund on the check stub.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Could that be March monthly payment refund


----------



## johnnyr

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Could that be March monthly payment refund



I wasn’t on the monthly payment plan. I paid in full.


----------



## jimim

I cx’ed back in literally April maybe earlier and I haven’t gotten anything. No refund. No emails. Nothing. I don’t trust them so I sent a general email to find out if it’s in the system. Got a response. It said it’s documented I want the refund. So at least I got something in writing cause before that it was just a cast member saying. Ya it’s here but we all know how that goes. At least now I got that email for proof.
But again still no refunds of my 4 dvc plat passes.


----------



## randumb0

jimim said:


> I cx’ed back in literally April maybe earlier and I haven’t gotten anything. No refund. No emails. Nothing. I don’t trust them so I sent a general email to find out if it’s in the system. Got a response. It said it’s documented I want the refund. So at least I got something in writing cause before that it was just a cast member saying. Ya it’s here but we all know how that goes. At least now I got that email for proof.
> But again still no refunds of my 4 dvc plat passes.



Check your bank statements. I had a credit from Epcot in July


----------



## jimim

randumb0 said:


> Check your bank statements. I had a credit from Epcot in July


I check all the time. Well once a month. Nada.


----------



## 1lilspark

Got my AP magnet + my refund for RunDisney merch preorders today


----------



## OKWFan88

My AP is gone from MDE this morning. Checked on laptop and app. I’m a platinum out of state AP that upgraded my park tickets in Dec 2019 to AP. I have checked my credit card and no credit. I’ll wait to see if in a couple days it still shows gone and if still no refund then will call. I called to cancel the full pass at end of July.


----------



## DisneyLover83

All of our family AP's are gone this morning from MDE; I opted to cancel them in early August. Hoping it means I'll see a refund soon. We are out of state Platinum AP's; pass would have been good until October 2020.


----------



## skeeter31

MDE is having massive issues this morning, so anyone not showing passes I’d take with a grain of salt until the IT issues are fixed today.


----------



## Runnsally

The most resilient thing in the world right now are my WDW annual passes.  No matter what I do, they won’t go away...


----------



## PrincessV

Got my AP magnet! I've never before cared about the dumb magnets, but this one felt... special. 

I also used my AP last week for a few days at WDW - I'm SO glad I kept it after waffling back and forth about keeping or canceling for a couple months! It was a really nice few days and I'm looking forward to going back soon.


----------



## pepperandchips

Looks like DH and I are both getting a magnet today based on our “informed delivery” digest this morning. Weird because I thought it was one magnet per household?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

pepperandchips said:


> Looks like DH and I are both getting a magnet today based on our “informed delivery” digest this morning. Weird because I thought it was one magnet per household?


That is what the announcement said I believe. But from the pics I’ve seen posted people are receiving multiples per household.
I have to enjoy these vicariously. Nothing ever gets sent to me in Canada


----------



## yulilin3

Got the magnet on Saturday


----------



## Buckeye Jones

It looks like I have a magnet coming today.  I cancelled our AP’s 2 weeks ago. It was quite the fiasco, and I never received any type of confirmation email. Now I’m wondering if they are actually cancelled


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Buckeye Jones said:


> It looks like I have a magnet coming today.  I cancelled our AP’s 2 weeks ago. It was quite the fiasco, and I never received any type of confirmation email. Now I’m wondering if they are actually cancelled


Did you check your spam folder


----------



## skeeter31

Yeah we got 3 magnets for the 4 passholders in our household. So the 1 per house doesn’t seem to be true.


----------



## nicko

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah we got 3 magnets for the 4 passholders in our household. So the 1 per house doesn’t seem to be true.


We had 3 platinum passes in our household (all three were cancelled on the phone because we never got a cancellation email) and today we got one magnet.   I only received two cancellation confirmation emails so maybe one of my passes never got cancelled.   Sigh....Shaking my head......


----------



## Babars_Wife

4 magnets for the 4 canceled platinum out of state pass holders at our residence.


----------



## CanucksRock

And I'll probably get zero because I never get anything - including the emails


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

nicko said:


> We had 3 platinum passes in our household (all three were cancelled on the phone because we never got a cancellation email) and today we got one magnet.   I only received two cancellation confirmation emails so maybe one of my passes never got cancelled.   Sigh....Shaking my head......


It’s one magnet per household, not per pass holder


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...eservation-this-morning.3811700/post-62274490
according to this post, park tickets, park pass, mde, ADRs, and hotel reservations are sperate systems.


----------



## dina444444

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah we got 3 magnets for the 4 passholders in our household. So the 1 per house doesn’t seem to be true.


Were the passes bought together or separately? I always wonder if that plays into how the system households people.


----------



## skeeter31

dina444444 said:


> Were the passes bought together or separately? I always wonder if that plays into how the system households people.


Together


----------



## yulilin3

there's no rhyme or reason. The magnet I got was addressed to my son who pays for his own AP and lives somewhere else


----------



## cindianne320

No magnet here yet. Out of state passholder.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

cindianne320 said:


> No magnet here yet. Out of state passholder.



Same here


----------



## jdd

nothing for me yet either - I actually just found the one I got in Epcot in February in my luggage as I pack for my weekend trip


----------



## MeridaAnn

So here's another complication: I submitted the email request for cancellation for my AP before the August 11 date, but it hasn't been processed yet - no refund yet and my expiration date still shows the extension. I also have two comp tickets from singing in Candlelight Processional last year that still expire at the end of this December, so I have those both assigned to my account. 

However, since all the AP reservations are gone for the day/park that I want, MDE won't let me book reservations for that day, even though there are single-day-ticket spots available. It's not letting me pick which kind of reservation I want and it's only considering the AP, even though I also have those comp tickets assigned to myself. If I switch the comp ticket to a family member's name, it shows that I can make the reservation, but when it's on my account, the AP overrides it.

I guess I can just make another profile for myself that was never connected to my AP? It's just frustrating that my AP (which I even cancelled already!) is actually making it *harder* for me to get in the park if I decide to go.


----------



## nancy155

Out of State passholder here and received my magnet yesterday!


----------



## Dugette

Out of state cancelled passholder and got a magnet today!


----------



## Runnsally

Dugette said:


> Out of state cancelled passholder and got a magnet today!


...and yet the committed wait...


----------



## Flamingeaux

Still waiting for my magnet.  out of state passholder


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Flamingeaux said:


> Still waiting for my magnet.  out of state passholder


 Same.


----------



## Duck143

We have 4 Out of State APs,  no magnet.


----------



## DaveNan

Got an out of state AP magnet yesterday. But several family members at different addresses are still waiting.


----------



## RangerPooh

We're still waiting for our magnet(s). Will we get 1 or 6???? Oh the mystery.


----------



## Cygnus 2112

So we renewed our AP in October 2019 over the phone but thanks to 2020 being all 2020 we haven’t been to WDW as of yet (and we probably will not get there until April of ‘21. What happens? That money is lost and I just renew again? I also need to upgrade my pass to Platinum from Gold.


----------



## jimim

DisneyLover83 said:


> All of our family AP's are gone this morning from MDE; I opted to cancel them in early August. Hoping it means I'll see a refund soon. We are out of state Platinum AP's; pass would have been good until October 2020.


Mine disappeared back in April and I got nothing yet. I doubt I’ll even get my refund. The responses are so blanketed from cast members. I have never ever heard of a company running a business like this. How much do I get back. And when. “ ahhh mhhh I don’t know and you get it whenever”
It’s literally pathetic.
How many thousands of returns does say amazon process in a day and refunds are quick.  The we have soooo sooo many to process doesn’t fly with me. It did back in April and may but now. No way. World is back to work. Get it done.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Cygnus 2112 said:


> So we renewed our AP in October 2019 over the phone but thanks to 2020 being all 2020 we haven’t been to WDW as of yet (and we probably will not get there until April of ‘21. What happens? That money is lost and I just renew again? I also need to upgrade my pass to Platinum from Gold.



If you haven't been on your renewals yet,  you should be able to apply the full purchase to a new annual pass in April.  Assuming they have started selling new APs by then.


----------



## pepperandchips

Cygnus 2112 said:


> So we renewed our AP in October 2019 over the phone but thanks to 2020 being all 2020 we haven’t been to WDW as of yet (and we probably will not get there until April of ‘21. What happens? That money is lost and I just renew again? I also need to upgrade my pass to Platinum from Gold.


I’d probably call for a refund. The nuance is we don’t know when they’ll start selling APs again, but the cost of two Gold renewals goes pretty far in park tickets for your April 21 trip.


----------



## Runnsally

HockeyMomNH said:


> If you haven't been on your renewals yet,  you should be able to apply the full purchase to a new annual pass in April.  Assuming they have started selling new APs by then.


I don’t think this works - the clock starts ticking immediately on a renewed annual pass.


----------



## Turksmom

Out of state - 3 passes kept. 2 cancelled. No refunds yet, but we received one magnet.


----------



## Runnsally

Turksmom said:


> Out of state - 3 passes kept. 2 cancelled. No refunds yet, but we received one magnet.


This sounds about right.


----------



## KristinU

jimim said:


> I have never ever heard of a company running a business like this. How much do I get back. And when. “ ahhh mhhh I don’t know and you get it whenever”
> It’s literally pathetic.
> How many thousands of returns does say amazon process in a day and refunds are quick.  The we have soooo sooo many to process doesn’t fly with me. It did back in April and may but now. No way. World is back to work. Get it done.



100% agree with you.  Excusable a few months ago, now, not so much.  In this amount to time they should have been able to onboard reallocated staff and write some code to handle the process much more efficiently and accurately.

This whole thing has so badly eroded our perception of Disney, so disappointing.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Runnsally said:


> I don’t think this works - the clock starts ticking immediately on a renewed annual pass.



That's only true if you purchase in person.  If you renew online then you receive a renewal voucher which isn't activated until first use.  The start date is at the end of the last AP no matter when you activate it, however.

EDIT: Maybe this is not true for all APs, so ymmv.  I still think under the current conditions if you have a renewal that is completely unused it is likely that Disney will allow an upgrade of that renewal to a new pass once they start selling again. (If they do)

In other news, my DH received a Tink magnet today.  It's in his name only, not the household, so maybe I'll get one too.


----------



## PrincessV

HockeyMomNH said:


> That's only true if you purchase in person.  If you renew online then you receive a renewal voucher which isn't activated until first use.  The start date is at the end of the last AP no matter when you activate it, however.


I've yet to figure out the how or why of it, but I've been renewing online for as long as that option has existed, and I've never received a voucher, digital or otherwise.  I've done monthly payments some years, paid-in-full other years, and it made no difference. Once I renew, I see the new expiration date in MDE and that's it: no mention of a voucher. I'd love to know why some get a voucher and others don't!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

PrincessV said:


> I've yet to figure out the how or why of it, but I've been renewing online for as long as that option has existed, and I've never received a voucher, digital or otherwise.  I've done monthly payments some years, paid-in-full other years, and it made no difference. Once I renew, I see the new expiration date in MDE and that's it: no mention of a voucher. I'd love to know why some get a voucher and others don't!



That's interesting.  Do you not have to get your new pass activated when you first use it?  We have always had to.  Maybe it is because we purchase DVC Gold passes which have to be verified?


----------



## Runnsally

HockeyMomNH said:


> That's only true if you purchase in person.  If you renew online then you receive a renewal voucher which isn't activated until first use.  The start date is at the end of the last AP no matter when you activate it, however.
> 
> In other news, my DH received a Tink magnet today.  It's in his name only, not the household, so maybe I'll get one too.


I’m confused - if the start (and end) date is fixed, why does it matter whether the pass is activated?


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Runnsally said:


> I’m confused - if the start (and end) date is fixed, why does it matter whether the pass is activated?



From my experience, if I have an AP voucher in my account I can move it to another person in my account, and it would still be able to be upgraded.  It is not "officially" a ticket until I get to the gate and have it activated.


----------



## PrincessV

HockeyMomNH said:


> That's interesting.  Do you not have to get your new pass activated when you first use it?  We have always had to.  Maybe it is because we purchase DVC Gold passes which have to be verified?


Nope, I just waltz in and scan my MB or AP card - I've had the same AP card for about 3 years now lol! Mine is a FL Resident AP, sometimes Silver, sometimes Gold. So weird!


----------



## myjourney

My original AP expired in June was extended until Nov 1, if I renew what would be the expiration date? Anybody have any idea when they might start selling AP again?


----------



## Flamingeaux

Still no magnet, but I do get my MBs today for our trip in 3 weeks.  Maybe the magnet will come too!!


----------



## erionm

myjourney said:


> My original AP expired in June was extended until Nov 1, if I renew what would be the expiration date? Anybody have any idea when they might start selling AP again?


If the current expiration date is Nov 1, the renewal would expire Nov 1 of the following year.


----------



## tex1989

My understanding (and I am no authority on it) based on things I have read and seen is that if you want the discounted renewal price then your new AP starts when the current one expires.  Cannot change that.  But say you buy an AP voucher from Sam's or Costco, then you have to activate that one.  Pricing is strange in a way because if you online renew then the price is the price.  Sometimes you can get the vouchers at discounted prices.  I am not sure of how long you have to activate a voucher but will share a story I read once.  Seems a couple that loved WDW was retiring and received a large severance package.  They proceeded to buy something like 20 AP vouchers and would activate them only at times when they would have multiple trips in a 12 month period.  In order to take their kids as well they bought multiple multi day passes as well. Not sure if this was before or after you had to pay extra for non expiring ones.  Basically when they had the money the prepaid for years of tickets.  Wish I would have thought of this several years ago when prices were cheaper.


----------



## Judique

wrong thread


----------



## n2mm

We always do renewal until year.  We always have to activate in person because we are DVC and they always want to see that DVC card and ID.  However, this year Disney offered me a full refund on my husbands renewal after he canceled his DVC gold AP.  Still waiting for that refund.


----------



## skeeter31

myjourney said:


> My original AP expired in June was extended until Nov 1, if I renew what would be the expiration date? Anybody have any idea when they might start selling AP again?


November 1 would be new expiration date. Only renewals are being sold right now. No indication on when APs will be sold, on a non renewal basis.


----------



## FinnFogg

I have been trying to follow this thread, but just to confirm, my understanding is that paid-in-full AP holders who elected to cancel their APs and receive a refund through the email link prior to August 11:  (I) have not yet received their refunds, and (II) are still seeing their APs in MDE.  If I’ve missed something and people in the above category have received refunds, please let me know!


----------



## KristinU

FinnFogg said:


> I have been trying to follow this thread, but just to confirm, my understanding is that paid-in-full AP holders who elected to cancel their APs and receive a refund through the email link prior to August 11:  (I) have not yet received their refunds, and (II) are still seeing their APs in MDE.  If I’ve missed something and people in the above category have received refunds, please let me know!


Correct and correct for my family.  Still waiting...


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

KristinU said:


> Correct and correct for my family.  Still waiting...


refunds will go out in mid September


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> Nope, I just waltz in and scan my MB or AP card - I've had the same AP card for about 3 years now lol! Mine is a FL Resident AP, sometimes Silver, sometimes Gold. So weird!


Same here,  haven't needed to go to guest relations for about 4 years


----------



## recmouse

Soooooo through months of emails and phone calls, and never getting the same answer... I was hoping I left it with Disney that we wanted a refund for the months they were closed but didn't want to cancel our passes since we're hopefully going in December. My husband and I both got checks in the mail today. Our passes, on MDE, have expirations of May 2021... it was originally December 2020 expiration. I hope my passes will work in December because my faith in Disney IT, etc isn't all that. Thoughts?  Dare I spend a day on hold to confirm my passes will work?


----------



## ScubaCat

I asked for the partial refund in Mayfor 3 DVC Gold passes and got a little check for $195 the other day.  I've been trying to figure out what it's for (just one pass or all 3) and keep getting transferred around to series of prompts.  The first guy wasn't sure -- told me they deduct value for every time it was used (??).  I asked for clarification on that and he "escalated" me, which apparently meant the DL AP monthly payment plan queue.  After answering prompts there, that guy asked me about the monthly plan about 12 times before I asked him to stop asking me the same thing and then transferred me back to the original prompts.  I'm now on hold again for the next winning agent.  What an incompetent disaster this whole thing is.  

I know these are "unprecedented times" but this is also unprecedented incompetence.  These calculations simply are not that difficult, and there has been plenty of time to establish a process to resolve everyone's pass.  Maybe they could have used some of the time they spent raising prices on mediocre food to work on this.  

I'm on hold yet again but am not very confident based on what I've been reading in this thread.  I wish I had just cancelled the stupid things in the first place; then I wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

ScubaCat said:


> I asked for the partial refund in Mayfor 3 DVC Gold passes and got a little check for $195 the other day.  I've been trying to figure out what it's for (just one pass or all 3) and keep getting transferred around to series of prompts.  The first guy wasn't sure -- told me they deduct value for every time it was used (??).  I asked for clarification on that and he "escalated" me, which apparently meant the DL AP monthly payment plan queue.  After answering prompts there, that guy asked me about the monthly plan about 12 times before I asked him to stop asking me the same thing and then transferred me back to the original prompts.  I'm now on hold again for the next winning agent.  What an incompetent disaster this whole thing is.
> 
> I know these are "unprecedented times" but this is also unprecedented incompetence.  These calculations simply are not that difficult, and there has been plenty of time to establish a process to resolve everyone's pass.  Maybe they could have used some of the time they spent raising prices on mediocre food to work on this.
> 
> I'm on hold yet again but am not very confident based on what I've been reading in this thread.  I wish I had just cancelled the stupid things in the first place; then I wouldn't be in this mess.


you can still cancel the passes


----------



## hertamaniac

ScubaCat said:


> *I know these are "unprecedented times" but this is also unprecedented incompetence.*  These calculations simply are not that difficult, and there has been plenty of time to establish a process to resolve everyone's pass.
> 
> I'm on hold yet again but am not very confident based on what I've been reading in this thread.  I wish I had just cancelled the stupid things in the first place; then I wouldn't be in this mess.



Well said and the bold made me laugh. I have to think someone pretty savvy with Excel could have figured out the refund algorithm.

I sort of envisioned these types of scenarios from the onset and knew cancelling our AP's was the right course of action. This was an exercise in persistence and avoiding deflection techniques by Disney.

Sorry you're going through this now.


----------



## ScubaCat

hertamaniac said:


> Well said and the bold made me laugh. I have to think someone pretty savvy with Excel could have figured out the refund algorithm.
> 
> I sort of envisioned these types of scenarios from the onset and knew cancelling our AP's was the right course of action. This was an exercise in persistence and avoiding deflection techniques by Disney.
> 
> Sorry you're going through this now.


I'll do it real quick here.  117 day closure.  366 days in 2020 (leap year).  So*: Refund = Pass price * 117 / 366*

Done.

On-hold update:  I did the online chat and the chat agent had some actual knowledge.  She explained clearly that I'd get one refund check per pass, that the expiration dates should have been updated (which they weren't), and that I should remain on hold for the specific information.  So, some progress perhaps.  On the bright side, I am on my 3rd round of kitchen cabaret and have been told 8 times that these songs are available on streaming platforms.  I guess I can buy stuff even while on hold now.  Great.

UPDATE @ 4:16pm (CDT):  Kitchen cabaret playing for the 4th time now.

UPDATE @ 4:24pm:  Got an agent with a short circuit in her mic or headset and could only hear every 4th word.  Hung up.  1 hour, 25 minutes on the phone total.  Nothing but the best, Disney.  Thanks again for the experience.  I guess this is the real life representation of the Chapek passholder valuation algorithm.

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Runnsally

ScubaCat said:


> I'll do it real quick here.  117 day closure.  366 days in 2020 (leap year).  So*: Refund = Pass price * 117 / 366*
> 
> Done.
> 
> On-hold update:  I did the online chat and the chat agent had some actual knowledge.  She explained clearly that I'd get one refund check per pass, that the expiration dates should have been updated (which they weren't), and that I should remain on hold for the specific information.  So, some progress perhaps.  On the bright side, I am on my 3rd round of kitchen cabaret and have been told 8 times that these songs are available on streaming platforms.  I guess I can buy stuff even while on hold now.  Great.
> 
> UPDATE @ 4:16pm (CDT):  Kitchen cabaret playing for the 4th time now.
> 
> UPDATE @ 4:24pm:  Got an agent with a short circuit in her mic or headset and could only hear every 4th word.  Hung up.  1 hour, 25 minutes on the phone total.  Nothing but the best, Disney.  Thanks again for the experience.  I guess this is the real life representation of the Chapek passholder valuation algorithm.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow.


My understanding is that you can only get the full refund at this point, not the partial refund you calculate above, but of course who knows...


----------



## Turksmom

ScubaCat said:


> I'll do it real quick here.  117 day closure.  366 days in 2020 (leap year).  So*: Refund = Pass price * 117 / 366*
> 
> Done.
> 
> On-hold update:  I did the online chat and the chat agent had some actual knowledge.  She explained clearly that I'd get one refund check per pass, that the expiration dates should have been updated (which they weren't), and that I should remain on hold for the specific information.  So, some progress perhaps.  On the bright side, I am on my 3rd round of kitchen cabaret and have been told 8 times that these songs are available on streaming platforms.  I guess I can buy stuff even while on hold now.  Great.
> 
> UPDATE @ 4:16pm (CDT):  Kitchen cabaret playing for the 4th time now.
> 
> UPDATE @ 4:24pm:  Got an agent with a short circuit in her mic or headset and could only hear every 4th word.  Hung up.  1 hour, 25 minutes on the phone total.  Nothing but the best, Disney.  Thanks again for the experience.  I guess this is the real life representation of the Chapek passholder valuation algorithm.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow.


At least you haven't lost your sense of humor! Best of luck in your next go-round.


----------



## ScubaCat

Runnsally said:


> My understanding is that you can only get the full refund at this point, not the partial refund you calculate above, but of course who knows...



I'm pretty sure they only refund the time you didn't use, still. NOW it's a cancelation; previously they offered to refund the 117 days they were closed in lieu of the extension. Apparently executive management hasn't recalled their on-staff mathematician yet so I was trying to help.



Turksmom said:


> At least you haven't lost your sense of humor! Best of luck in your next go-round.



I think I'm going to just wait another couple of weeks and see if checks for the other 2 passes come in. The one check does appear to be approximately(ish) the gold renewal price prorated plus some tax.  Honestly, anywhere in the ballpark is fine at this point. Anything to not have to call back.


----------



## Iowamomof4

FinnFogg said:


> I have been trying to follow this thread, but just to confirm, my understanding is that paid-in-full AP holders who elected to cancel their APs and receive a refund through the email link prior to August 11:  (I) have not yet received their refunds, and (II) are still seeing their APs in MDE.  If I’ve missed something and people in the above category have received refunds, please let me know!


Some of us have gotten our refunds. Last I checked, our AP's were still showing in MDE.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

My APs were removed from my MDE after I called to cancel them in the spring, but I still have not received a refund. Are others experiencing this long of a wait too? I canceled via phone in May.


----------



## Runnsally

Iowamomof4 said:


> Some of us have gotten our refunds. Last I checked, our AP's were still showing in MDE.


Received the partial refund, waiting for the rest, and passes still show in MDE with extended expiration dates.  The last things  standing post-apocalypse will be beetles and cancelled APs.


----------



## jo-jo

Our DD got checks for her and  husband's partial refunds two weeks apart.   Funny thing is , I paid for their AP renewals with our CC.      
I got the refunds for the kids APs that were upgraded at park.   Also paid on our CC.   DD called in early June. Kids refund was over a month ago, DD about 2 weeks and DSIL a few days ago.

I called in early Aug to cancelled our APS and are still waiting.


----------



## jrsharp21

Canceled my pass on August 1st. Still haven't received a refund on my card or a check in the mail. I keep checking my CC statement weekly. Just a bunch of charges, no credits.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

jrsharp21 said:


> Canceled my pass on August 1st. Still haven't received a refund on my card or a check in the mail. I keep checking my CC statement weekly. Just a bunch of charges, no credits.


Remember refunds start in mid-september


----------



## n2mm

Guess it’s time to call again.  Put in my request for refunds 5 months ago and knew it would not start until parks reopened, but really would like to resolve this before the next phase of refunds begin.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

n2mm said:


> Guess it’s time to call again.  Put in my request for refunds 5 months ago and knew it would not start until parks reopened, but really would like to resolve this before the next phase of refunds begin.


Was it a partial refund


----------



## n2mm

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Was it a partial refund



yes for the initial  closed period.  I got partial refund, and we got them for daughter, son-in-law and both granddaughters between June-July.  But husband never got his. I’ve called 3 times since April and have confirmed the request was entered on April 28th.  it was for March 16 to April 28th when his card expired on April 28th.  But I called when his expired card got extended and the cm didn’t know why that happened.  they also marked his renewal certificate for a full refund back in April and told me I would get that refund as soon as the parks reopened  (the CM offered that since we were not going to renew anymore) and chose the partial refund instead of the extension.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

for those who requested a refund on an unused AP, how long did it take?  we submitted june 12th and we are still waiting.  each time i call the wait is over an hour and when i do the callback option, they call me and i still wait that long in a queue and finally hang up.


----------



## focusondisney

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> for those who requested a refund on an unused AP, how long did it take?  we submitted june 12th and we are still waiting.  each time i call the wait is over an hour and when i do the callback option, they call me and i still wait that long in a queue and finally hang up.



Most things I read are saying the refunds are not being sent til mid September.  I think what most people have been getting back so far are the partial refunds for the closure period.  My family members who cancelled APs  were told mid September when they called too.


----------



## ipianomantanner

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> for those who requested a refund on an unused AP, how long did it take?  we submitted june 12th and we are still waiting.  each time i call the wait is over an hour and when i do the callback option, they call me and i still wait that long in a queue and finally hang up.


It’s not a matter of time before you get it, it’s literally them starting the process of giving those refunds which they have not done yet.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Noticed today that our APs have disappeared from MDE.  Hope that means our refund is being processed.


----------



## iwannabdduck

My AP disappeared from MDE today as well.  Was there this morning.  Now it's gone.  Mid September is getting closer and closer.  Perhaps the cancellation/refund process for those who cancelled their AP's by the August 11th deadline may be starting???


----------



## Khobbs18

iwannabdduck said:


> My AP disappeared from MDE today as well.  Was there this morning.  Now it's gone.  Mid September is getting closer and closer.  Perhaps the cancellation/refund process for those who cancelled their AP's by the August 11th deadline may be starting???


Ours is gone as well!


----------



## elgerber

Khobbs18 said:


> Ours is gone as well!


One of my cancelled passes is gone now, the other one is still showing.


----------



## jo-jo

nevermind.....gave wrong answer


----------



## KayKayJS

Asked for Partial refund in the spring for 2 platinum passes paid in full. Cancelled again in August with the email link.

have not received $ for either yet.


----------



## lolobelle

Ours are all still there and not received anything through the post.


----------



## Malifisent

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Remember refunds start in mid-september


Yes, everyone knows the script that Disney is using. 
Many people have already received their refunds. 
Many people received their refunds in June, July, and August. 
So refunds really started prior to mid-September.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Malifisent said:


> Yes, everyone knows the script that Disney is using.
> Many people have already received their refunds.
> Many people received their refunds in June, July, and August.
> So refunds really started prior to mid-September.


If they were partial refunds


----------



## Best Aunt

Malifisent said:


> Yes, everyone knows the script that Disney is using.
> Many people have already received their refunds.
> Many people received their refunds in June, July, and August.
> So refunds really started prior to mid-September.



The email with the cancellation link went out on July 14 (give or take a day).  Some people cancelled through the link in the email.  Some people cancelled by phone after they received or heard about the July email.

Other people called to cancel much earlier than that.

I, personally, am interested in hearing when people receive a refund if they cancelled through the July email or by phone after the July email came out.

So when people post that they received a refund, I appreciate it when they include the time that they requested that refund.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

I have an Out of State AP.
I did the online selection of a refund for the balance of (adjusted) unused days.
Today that AP is no longer on my MDE.
.......one step closer to getting a refund, I believe.


----------



## kelpricer

Out of state AP no longer showing. Have not received anything for the time closed, I requested that at first.  I spoke to them about a month ago about a question I had and at that time she told me my refund for time closed was in process and I would receive that soon and the refund for remainder of pass was put in on that call and wouldn’t get it until September. Hopefully something will come soon


----------



## Kaarup

BridgetBordeaux said:


> I have an Out of State AP.
> I did the online selection of a refund for the balance of (adjusted) unused days.
> Today that AP is no longer on my MDE.
> .......one step closer to getting a refund, I believe.


Me too, same thing.   But I had to call because I couldn't find the link to cancel.  I did get the Tinkerbelle Passholder magnet on 9/8.


----------



## Hummingbird

I think there maybe be a glitch with MDE on the website because my AP is not showing up anymore (still valid, did not cancel or take refund) BUT it is still showing up in the app.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Hummingbird said:


> I think there maybe be a glitch with MDE on the website because my AP is not showing up anymore (still valid, did not cancel or take refund) BUT it is still showing up in the app.


Our out of state Plat passes are also gone on the website but still show up on the app.


----------



## Hummingbird

Hummingbird said:


> I think there maybe be a glitch with MDE on the website because my AP is not showing up anymore (still valid, did not cancel or take refund) BUT it is still showing up in the app.



Tried to make a park reservation since it still shows on the app and got the screen that said I needed to link valid admission. 
Did the chat feature on the web the cast member looked up my pass, said it was expired Nov 2019. I told her it wasnt I renewed in Nov 2019 and I have been to the park numerous times since including this Monday 9/7/20. She then told me she couldn't help me any further and told me to call the passholder line. So I've been on hold with the passholder line for 22 mins now. 


I am very annoyed because sure they opened more reservation slots but I'm sure what I want will all be gone by the time they fix this issue.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Hummingbird said:


> Tried to make a park reservation since it still shows on the app and got the screen that said I needed to link valid admission.
> Did the chat feature on the web the cast member looked up my pass, said it was expired Nov 2019. I told her it wasnt I renewed in Nov 2019 and I have been to the park numerous times since including this Monday 9/7/20. She then told me she couldn't help me any further and told me to call the passholder line. So I've been on hold with the passholder line for 22 mins now.
> 
> 
> I am very annoyed because sure they opened more reservation slots but I'm sure what I want will all be gone by the time they fix this issue.


So did you not cancel your pass? I think those of us saying our passes disappeared canceled ours.


----------



## Hummingbird

ChipNdale8887 said:


> So did you not cancel your pass? I think those of us saying our passes disappeared canceled ours.



Nope, I did not cancel.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Mde acting up


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Hummingbird said:


> Nope, I did not cancel.


Thats interesting. Hope they get it all sorted out for you


----------



## Hummingbird

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Thats interesting. Hope they get it all sorted out for you


Thank you


----------



## SleeplessInTO

We canceled 3 passes. Mine is gone from MDE. So is my husband’s. But our 4 year old’s is still showing...

No refunds yet.


----------



## Geomom

DVC gold pass, out of state.  DH, DD20, and I all did the cancellation through the email links we each got.  Never got an email for DD16 and I didn't bother calling to cancel hers...hoping hers was attached to one of ours and not wanting to wait on hold for hours.  Today only DD16's pass is showing on the MDE app.  Lol, hopefully she will at least get a passholder magnet someday!  I just told DH to be on the lookout for the credits for the 3 of us.  We'll be happy with anything we get back as we were able to use the passes for 2 trips (would have been 3 trips for DH and I if April had happened), and we got to use our pass for 4 days past the original expiration date.


----------



## Hummingbird

So an update after a 2.5 hour call:

Disney said that my pass got canceled in the wave of cancellations and there is no way for them to fix it.
So My pass that should be expiring April 2021 is cancelled and can not be reinstated and I also can not purchase a new pass right now and that they will just refund me money for the pass but they can not tell me how much money they will refund me for the cancelled pass.

I had 2 on-site trips scheduled for later this year and now I don't know what to do because I will NOT buy day tickets. I have given Disney every single one of my vacation dollars over the last 10 years.  I am so disheartened and so upset. I know it seems frivolous and silly and I should just be ok with the refund but I am not. I want Disney to make this right. All I want is my darn AP reinstated.


----------



## dlavender

Hummingbird said:


> So an update after a 2.5 hour call:
> 
> Disney said that my pass got canceled in the wave of cancellations and there is no way for them to fix it.
> So My pass that should be expiring April 2021 is cancelled and can not be reinstated and I also can not purchase a new pass right now and that they will just refund me money for the pass but they can not tell me how much money they will refund me for the cancelled pass.
> 
> I had 2 on-site trips scheduled for later this year and now I don't know what to do because I will NOT buy day tickets. I have given Disney every single one of my vacation dollars over the last 10 years.  I am so disheartened and so upset. I know it seems frivolous and silly and I should just be ok with the refund but I am not. I want Disney to make this right. All I want is my darn AP reinstated.



I would write an email detailing exactly this. You will get a call from a supervisor and should be able to work that out. 

They are still handling this so terribly...


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Do you ask for the extension on the email


----------



## yulilin3

I had 2 aps with different expiration dates and one was canceled and is not on mde as of today,  finally


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Our Gold Passes are not showing any blackout dates in November.


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> Our Gold Passes are not showing any blackout dates in November.


Gold doesn't have bo dates in November


----------



## FRANKTSJR

yulilin3 said:


> Gold doesn't have bo dates in November


I thought Thanksgiving?


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> I thought Thanksgiving?


No only Christmas/ny and spring break/easter


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

FRANKTSJR said:


> I thought Thanksgiving?


No thanksgiving blockout for any pass


----------



## tcherjen

I wanted to update on my cancellation experience.
I have 3 passes and my daughter has two. When I cancelled I somehow only managed to cancel my husbands and she only canceled her husbands. We did not realize the email to cancel was specific to the pass. My husband and hers got their passes at a later date. So now just us girls have passes.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Were you paid in full? If so monthly payments is per contract


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

tcherjen said:


> I wanted to update on my cancellation experience.
> I have 3 passes and my daughter has two. When I cancelled I somehow only managed to cancel my husbands and she only canceled her husbands. We did not realize the email to cancel was specific to the pass. My husband and hers got their passes at a later date. So now just us girls have passes.


you can still call and cancel


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Our out of state Plat passes are also gone on the website but still show up on the app.


I am using your reply to provide a more detailed situation update.

Thanks to some comments made here, I went back and checked the web and App.

In my case, neither is showing my AP.

I should have checked both before I posted earlier.

Glad some of you raised the issue of web/app discrepancies.


----------



## tcherjen

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> you can still call and cancel


Thank you  
We decided to keep ours, just us girls. The boys have not been in over a year, so I guess it all worked out.


----------



## Malifisent

Best Aunt said:


> The email with the cancellation link went out on July 14 (give or take a day).  Some people cancelled through the link in the email.  Some people cancelled by phone after they received or heard about the July email.
> 
> Other people called to cancel much earlier than that.
> 
> I, personally, am interested in hearing when people receive a refund if they cancelled through the July email or by phone after the July email came out.
> 
> So when people post that they received a refund, I appreciate it when they include the time that they requested that refund.


Ok? Not sure you understood my post that you are replying to since we are in agreement...


----------



## Malifisent

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> If they were partial refunds


No. This isn’t accurate.


----------



## kmorlock

Out of state Gold AP.  I requested complete cancellation for entire family before it was an option.  Then I requested cancellation in response to mass email.  We received the partial refund already.  AP’s were showing in MDE App yesterday, gone today.  No refund to credit card  yet.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

BridgetBordeaux said:


> I am using your reply to provide a more detailed situation update.
> 
> Thanks to some comments made here, I went back and checked the web and App.
> 
> In my case, neither is showing my AP.
> 
> I should have checked both before I posted earlier.
> 
> Glad some of you raised the issue of web/app discrepancies.


Today I checked and our Plat AP's are now gone from the app and website. Hoping we see a refund check soon for cancelling. We already received our refund for the 117 day closure period.


----------



## Eastern

I had two APs activated in mid January 2020. Called to cancel completely in May, even though it was not an option yet. Called again in June. Never received email, but called again after the emails went out and it was noted again. APs have disappeared from MDE but have not received anything back yet, even for the partial closure period 117 days.


----------



## Hummingbird

Hummingbird said:


> So an update after a 2.5 hour call:
> 
> Disney said that my pass got canceled in the wave of cancellations and there is no way for them to fix it.
> So My pass that should be expiring April 2021 is cancelled and can not be reinstated and I also can not purchase a new pass right now and that they will just refund me money for the pass but they can not tell me how much money they will refund me for the cancelled pass.
> 
> I had 2 on-site trips scheduled for later this year and now I don't know what to do because I will NOT buy day tickets. I have given Disney every single one of my vacation dollars over the last 10 years.  I am so disheartened and so upset. I know it seems frivolous and silly and I should just be ok with the refund but I am not. I want Disney to make this right. All I want is my darn AP reinstated.




Came back to gived an update on this...

At about 8pm last night I received a callback from a supervisor and Disney corrected this. They could not reinstate my AP that I had, so they gave me a comp AP (it says Disney Platinum Plus) and extended the expiration to May 2021, I will still get the refund, and I also get to keep the 3 day comp ticket the castmember gave me on my original call. 
I was really upset yesterday but I did try to stay calm and I didn't take it out on the castmember and I'm glad I did because in the end Disney rectified the issue and did more than I expected. All I asked for was my pass to be reinstated.


----------



## fastpoint

Has anyone opted for a refund, but MDE still showing AP Extension even AFTER their original expiration and AFTER getting money back??

This is the case for me and my family.


----------



## mom2elle

fastpoint said:


> Has anyone opted for a refund, but MDE still showing AP Extension even AFTER their original expiration and AFTER getting money back??
> 
> This is the case for me and my family.



This is our situation as well, we opted for a refund for closure period, got that $$ over a month ago. We did not opt to cancel. Our passes were extended by the closure period, and then the additional month. They were originally set to expire Oct 12, so I expect they should be extended to Nov 11/12, but they currently expire March 8.  I just keep checking for the adjusted expiration but so far, nothing.


----------



## fastpoint

mom2elle said:


> This is our situation as well, we opted for a refund for closure period, got that $$ over a month ago. We did not opt to cancel. Our passes were extended by the closure period, and then the additional month. They were originally set to expire Oct 12, so I expect they should be extended to Nov 11/12, but they currently expire March 8.  I just keep checking for the adjusted expiration but so far, nothing.



Yes our passes show expiring now in MDE 4 months after the original date. Could that be correct? If so I need to be booking some lodging. I just do not see it happening however. That would mean Disney is giving us a refund + a 4 month extension of our original APs.


----------



## Iowamomof4

fastpoint said:


> Has anyone opted for a refund, but MDE still showing AP Extension even AFTER their original expiration and AFTER getting money back??
> 
> This is the case for me and my family.



Yes. Our passes still show in MDE with the extension even though we are well past our original expiration date AND we've received our refund. We opted to cancel our platinum passes (out of state, paid in full).


----------



## mom2elle

fastpoint said:


> Yes our passes show expiring now in MDE 4 months after the original date. Could that be correct? If so I need to be booking some lodging. I just do not see it happening however. That would mean Disney is giving us a refund + a 4 month extension of our original APs.



I assume they will eventually get around to fixing the date, but it’s weird that it hasn’t been updated yet. I have a trip booked for end of March so we want to renew the APs soon (assuming the correct expiration is Nov 11/12).


----------



## fastpoint

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yes. Our passes still show in MDE with the extension even though we are well past our original expiration date AND we've received our refund. We opted to cancel our platinum passes (out of state, paid in full).



So if you showed up tomorrow, (assuming you had a park pass), and tried to enter the park - Do you think the system would allow you in?


----------



## fastpoint

mom2elle said:


> I assume they will eventually get around to fixing the date, but it’s weird that it hasn’t been updated yet. I have a trip booked for end of March so we want to renew the APs soon (assuming the correct expiration is Nov 11/12).



Yeah maybe they eventually do. My question is if my family went down this weekend, since MDE shows our tickets as extended. Would they allow us in the park? (assuming we had park passes). CM rep we spoke with on the phone could not confirm or deny the extension was valid, so basically not helpful.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

fastpoint said:


> Has anyone opted for a refund, but MDE still showing AP Extension even AFTER their original expiration and AFTER getting money back??
> 
> This is the case for me and my family.


as in partial refund


----------



## Iowamomof4

fastpoint said:


> So if you showed up tomorrow, (assuming you had a park pass), and tried to enter the park - Do you think the system would allow you in?



I have no idea. We live too far away to test it! lol


----------



## hertamaniac

fastpoint said:


> So if you showed up tomorrow, (assuming you had a park pass), and tried to enter the park - Do you think the system would allow you in?



Ours is still showing active even though we cancelled.  I could see the scenario that we scan in and voila'......no more refund.  And yes, I could drive over tonight or any day to try it, but not going to.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

hertamaniac said:


> Ours is still showing active even though we cancelled.  I could see the scenario that we scan in and voila'......no more refund.  And yes, I could drive over tonight or any day to try it, but not going to.


They will get to it.


----------



## Lehuaann

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> They will get to it.



Do you work in Disney’s Billing Dept?  It seems you have firsthand knowledge of the process and handle refunds personally.

Are removals processed in alphabetical order? Why have APs disappeared with no refund for some, yet others have APs appearing with full refunds?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Lehuaann said:


> Do you work in Disney’s Billing Dept?  It seems you have firsthand knowledge of the process and handle refunds personally.
> 
> Are removals processed in alphabetical order? Why have APs disappeared with no refund for some, yet others have APs appearing with full refunds?


No I don’t, that’s what I simply assume


----------



## StacyStrong

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> No I don’t, that’s what I simply assume


Please stop assuming. You’re helping no one.


----------



## yulilin3

Friendly reminder to keep it civil. 
If need be you can use the ignore option to not see posts


----------



## n2mm

as many of us have now at least have gotten some movement, please post once you receive a refund.  While originally they said refunds go back to the original form of payment, that doesn’t seem to be true if you used multiple payments.  I had 2 where I used both a gift card and credit card and both of those refunds came by check.  For those APs that were purchased in one payment by debit card or credit card, those we got back within days of processing.  So if you get payment by mail/check, add 6-8 weeks more to your wait.  That has been both mine and my daughter’s family firsthand experience so far.  Between our families we got 3 refunds directly back into our bank or credit card accounts, 2 refunds by mail=check (which arrived about 6-7 weeks after the deposited refunds) and now still waiting on a now expired AP (Which was extended twice) refund and an unused renewal certificate refund.  So now we wait.  I started my quest for refunds on April 28, 2020.  I just want some closure at this point As many of us do.


----------



## cindyfan

Hummingbird said:


> So an update after a 2.5 hour call:
> 
> Disney said that my pass got canceled in the wave of cancellations and there is no way for them to fix it.
> So My pass that should be expiring April 2021 is cancelled and can not be reinstated and I also can not purchase a new pass right now and that they will just refund me money for the pass but they can not tell me how much money they will refund me for the cancelled pass.
> 
> I had 2 on-site trips scheduled for later this year and now I don't know what to do because I will NOT buy day tickets. I have given Disney every single one of my vacation dollars over the last 10 years.  I am so disheartened and so upset. I know it seems frivolous and silly and I should just be ok with the refund but I am not. I want Disney to make this right. All I want is my darn AP reinstated.


I had a somewhat similar situation.... emailed and called to "fix" it and re-instate my pass.  Was told the same thing. ..... Can't re-instate.  Then they gave me a file # so that when APs are available again I can purchase at the renewal price.  BUT.... they have no idea when that will be!!   They also comped me a 5 day pass to cover the trip I had planned.  BUT.... what about my discounts etc that I would have gotten with my AP??    So I am emailing them again to get an answer on that!  Can I use my AP pass still to get the discounts?  I don't know! 

Call again..... they should at least comp you passes to cover the trip already planned!  

This whole thing has been a mess!!!


----------



## yulilin3

cindyfan said:


> I had a somewhat similar situation.... emailed and called to "fix" it and re-instate my pass.  Was told the same thing. ..... Can't re-instate.  Then they gave me a file # so that when APs are available again I can purchase at the renewal price.  BUT.... they have no idea when that will be!!   They also comped me a 5 day pass to cover the trip I had planned.  BUT.... what about my discounts etc that I would have gotten with my AP??    So I am emailing them again to get an answer on that!  Can I use my AP pass still to get the discounts?  I don't know!
> This whole thing has been a mess!!!


If you have the yellow ap card/ ticket,  you can show that for discounts, they don't scan it


----------



## Rick195275

Curious if anyone else has been in my same situation. Had APs for me and my daughter that expired in the middle of closure in April. Called to request my file be noted for the partial refund as we would never make it back down before they expired. I haven’t heard a word from Disney since and never received the email to select an option. Wondering if I should be calling to follow up or just be patient at this point? Appreciate any help


----------



## Hummingbird

Hummingbird said:


> Came back to gived an update on this...
> 
> At about 8pm last night I received a callback from a supervisor and Disney corrected this. They could not reinstate my AP that I had, so they gave me a comp AP (it says Disney Platinum Plus) and extended the expiration to May 2021, I will still get the refund, and I also get to keep the 3 day comp ticket the castmember gave me on my original call.
> I was really upset yesterday but I did try to stay calm and I didn't take it out on the castmember and I'm glad I did because in the end Disney rectified the issue and did more than I expected. All I asked for was my pass to be reinstated.



And yet ANOTHER update:

I woke up this morning to a monthly payment plan charge coming out of my account. Smh.


----------



## n2mm

Rick195275 said:


> Curious if anyone else has been in my same situation. Had APs for me and my daughter that expired in the middle of closure in April. Called to request my file be noted for the partial refund as we would never make it back down before they expired. I haven’t heard a word from Disney since and never received the email to select an option. Wondering if I should be calling to follow up or just be patient at this point? Appreciate any help



my husband’s ap expired April 28.  That’s the day I called.  His ap showed on his account and has been extended several times.  It’s finally gone.  i have called 2 additional times and confirmed that it’s marked for a refund.  I’m still waiting for that refund. We’ve gotten all the other refunds.  His is the only one we’re waiting for,


----------



## LynJ

Requested all 3 passes to be refunded.  No partial refunds so far.  No full refunds. Somewhat frustrated hearing all of the people who requested a refund well after we did already being refunded.


----------



## jerseygal

Rick195275 said:


> Curious if anyone else has been in my same situation. Had APs for me and my daughter that expired in the middle of closure in April. Called to request my file be noted for the partial refund as we would never make it back down before they expired. I haven’t heard a word from Disney since and never received the email to select an option. Wondering if I should be calling to follow up or just be patient at this point? Appreciate any help


I would call. I have spent over 3 hours with 2 separate calls, very long story, EXTREMELY frustrated and angry with our second very long call yesterday. You should have received the 1st refund from date of closure in March till date of re opening or when you AP expired whichever was shorter. I would call the AP line first thing when it opens, I believe that is at 8AM. IF an AP chose to cancel the AP, then the second round of refunds from date of reopening in July through when the AP expired, are supposed to be issued to original form of payment if card is still valid from mid Sept through end of Sept. The AP CM said that they have been completely overwhelmed and for awhile in the beginning, the processing of refunds was done manually!


----------



## jerseygal

We also had separate Water Park Annual Passes. I asked the status of those yesterday and as of yesterday, the AP CM said it hasn't been decided yet. When I called way back several months ago, the CM took our information on both our AP Silver Passes and our AP Water Pass and said both would have refunds processed..... Very frustrating!


----------



## jerseygal

cindyfan said:


> I had a somewhat similar situation.... emailed and called to "fix" it and re-instate my pass.  Was told the same thing. ..... Can't re-instate.  Then they gave me a file # so that when APs are available again I can purchase at the renewal price.  BUT.... they have no idea when that will be!!   They also comped me a 5 day pass to cover the trip I had planned.  BUT.... what about my discounts etc that I would have gotten with my AP??    So I am emailing them again to get an answer on that!  Can I use my AP pass still to get the discounts?  I don't know!
> 
> Call again..... they should at least comp you passes to cover the trip already planned!
> 
> This whole thing has been a mess!!!


It has been a debacle and I expressed my anger and disappointment yesterday on our second call that we are fed up!
We had a similar situation in that ONE of our AP silver passes(we purchased both DH and mine) at the same time, on the same form of payment, in the same transaction is now cancelled and one has been extended INCORRECTLY 4 months, even though we received checks for refund during the park closure. We had a short DVC trip planned., was going to walk around Epcot and MK to see the Xmas decorations and view some holiday decorations at the resorts.  I believe that the system totally screwed up and cancelled my pass. Again, our intent was to receive a partial refund for the time the parks were closed and then be able to use them until end of Nov when our Silver AP expired.  Very disappointed and angered with Disney technology and ability to handle this correctly. As you can see, the technology is the culprit as my DH should not have had his pass extended as we BOTH received refunds(about 3 weeks apart I may add??)..
SO, DH was not going to use his AP by himself, so since mine could not be reinstated, we had no choice to cancel his Silver AP.
So I immediately cancelled our DVC reservation in Dec and will take our money spend on restaurants elsewhere!
Really annoyed! Told the CM, that I hope that the line is being recorded..."Disney IT is lacking and has dropped the ball on this..there are plenty of IT professionals who are dying to be employed..Disney should hire some competent IT professionals and start refunding your most loyal customer base expeditiously and correctly"   Should it really take an AP holder, to report that one of the AP passes was incorrectly extended by 4 months? When we called the AP line the first time, I have the exact date and time written down of the first call, we come to find out that the AP CM incorrectly stated that  both of our AP Silver Pass will be extended by a month! Another blunder...one was extended by 4 months and one was cancelled totally!


----------



## jerseygal

So after reading through a few of these threads, others have indicated that there was supposed to be a one month extension.
Thats what I was told when I called in August(I actually had the date and time of the conversation, was hoping that my call with the original CM could be reviewed), and now the CM yesterday said that she apologized for the incorrect information that the first CM in August gave me. Subsequently, one of our passes was cancelled AFTER I made a DVC reservation during the period of the one month extension, other was incorrectly extended to March. Cannot fathom the fact that the technology involved in handling these transactions was so inept!


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder for everyone frustrated, you can reach out through email and sometimes you get a higher up actually calling you and giving you more precise information
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
make sure to leave a phone number for them to call if that's what you want, you usually get a call within 4 to 7 days


----------



## Khobbs18

Chatted with a CM today online as the passholder line kept going to a loud beep ton after entering my info.
 I had cancelled my pass by mistake In August. At that time, my husband called and chatted with a CM and they undid mine and made a note to not cancel his (we have seperate MDEs). Both our APs vanished from MDE last week. I panic-bought tickets for us (trip in 3 weeks).

CM I talked to today could find no record of my cancellation on my account: "I apologize for this challenge. My team sees no notes about a request for cancellation but we are seeing the passes are cancelled. Right now, there is no mention of being able to renew with a discount once Annual Passes are available again for purchase. " I am fine if they can't reverse the refund but I want to purchase an AP NOW- or at least when I can purchase them later, do so at the renewal rate! We will be there in 3 weeks so I am panicking.

He just told me to call the line I have been trying all morning and getting the loud beep


----------



## ipianomantanner

Just had a great chat with a CM, connected instantly at around 8:10am, and after about 30 minutes she could confirm my request for full cancellation of two passes, showed that my passes had been removed to process the refund and that I should see it within 7-10 business days and verified the account they should go to.

Most I can ask for at this point I guess.


----------



## Khobbs18

Khobbs18 said:


> Chatted with a CM today online as the passholder line kept going to a loud beep ton after entering my info.
> I had cancelled my pass by mistake In August. At that time, my husband called and chatted with a CM and they undid mine and made a note to not cancel his (we have seperate MDEs). Both our APs vanished from MDE last week. I panic-bought tickets for us (trip in 3 weeks).
> 
> CM I talked to today could find no record of my cancellation on my account: "I apologize for this challenge. My team sees no notes about a request for cancellation but we are seeing the passes are cancelled. Right now, there is no mention of being able to renew with a discount once Annual Passes are available again for purchase. " I am fine if they can't reverse the refund but I want to purchase an AP NOW- or at least when I can purchase them later, do so at the renewal rate! We will be there in 3 weeks so I am panicking.
> 
> He just told me to call the line I have been trying all morning and getting the loud beep


Finally got ahold of a CM and after an hour on hold it was escalated and I was told there is noting they can do. Can't reactivate them. Can't buy new passes. Really feeling the AP love. I guess after this October trip we are done for a while. No renewal discount.


----------



## Duck143

All my Ap's are gone from both MDE and the App (we cancelled before the deadline).  It makes me pretty sad and we have a trip booked May 2021 and now we have no passes or tickets.  The refund won't come close to replacing what we lost.


----------



## Best Aunt

Khobbs18 said:


> Finally got ahold of a CM and after an hour on hold it was escalated and I was told there is noting they can do. Can't reactivate them. Can't buy new passes. Really feeling the AP love. I guess after this October trip we are done for a while. No renewal discount.



Did you try this:



yulilin3 said:


> Just a reminder for everyone frustrated, you can reach out through email and sometimes you get a higher up actually calling you and giving you more precise information
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> make sure to leave a phone number for them to call if that's what you want, you usually get a call within 4 to 7 days



Maybe there's nothing that the person you spoke to can do, but that doesn't necessarily mean there's nothing that anyone in the company can do to help you.  I would think it would be worth your time to send an email.


----------



## Khobbs18

Best Aunt said:


> Did you try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there's nothing that the person you spoke to can do, but that doesn't necessarily mean there's nothing that anyone in the company can do to help you.  I would think it would be worth your time to send an email.


I will definitely try!


----------



## jerseygal

So, SEVERAL AP loyal base are "feeling the love"...
First time in 12 years since our DVC membership, that we are really angry!
We live in an area with lots of Disney CM's and many residents are Disney fans and AP..
Many are disenchanted  and won't be getting AP's for awhile.
Disney IT should be a "well oiled machine"..Many want to work for Disney, should be easy to recruit, hire, and retain the best and brightest!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Khobbs18 said:


> Finally got ahold of a CM and after an hour on hold it was escalated and I was told there is noting they can do. Can't reactivate them. Can't buy new passes. Really feeling the AP love. I guess after this October trip we are done for a while. No renewal discount.


Don’t give up; keep e mailing. I must have sent at least 20 polite e mails pleading my case and eventually they sent me a code for an AP renewal discount for use when I am ready to renew. I also have a trip planned for October and I am hoping they will let me use the renewal code to buy APs. Good luck.
This is the e mail address that the renewal code was sent from. passholder@disneyworld.com


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

or they could give you a comp pass


----------



## Khobbs18

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Don’t give up; keep e mailing. I must have sent at least 20 polite e mails pleading my case and eventually they sent me a code for an AP renewal discount for use when I am ready to renew. I also have a trip planned for October and I am hoping they will let me use the renewal code to buy APs. Good luck.
> This is the e mail address that the renewal code was sent from. passholder@disneyworld.com


Thank you! I will try this email too. I appreciate it!


----------



## FinnFogg

jerseygal said:


> We also had separate Water Park Annual Passes. I asked the status of those yesterday and as of yesterday, the AP CM said it hasn't been decided yet. When I called way back several months ago, the CM took our information on both our AP Silver Passes and our AP Water Pass and said both would have refunds processed..... Very frustrating!



Thanks for the update. I had exactly the same experience when I cancelled - Except gold passes and water park passes. As of today, gold passes are gone from MDE but water park passes are still there.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

FinnFogg said:


> Thanks for the update. I had exactly the same experience when I cancelled - Except gold passes and water park passes. As of today, gold passes are gone from MDE but water park passes are still there.


Water park passes will be determined once they reopen


----------



## Duck143

Can you please share your experiences with getting any Comp tickets and/or AP renewal discount codes or any extensions?   I was told they couldn't/wouldn't do anything for us with our AP's and our trip scheduled for May 2021.  We had tried to move our May 2020 (to June, Aug. and September) and finally had to just push it out for the year.


----------



## DisneyNut77

Hi. On June 3, DH and I both requested partial refunds for our DVC Gold Annual Passes via Live Chat. We are out of state and our passes expired on May 30, 2020 during the closure. Last week I was able to do a Live Chat again to find out the status of our refunds and was told the request was made. He said "refunds to original forms of payment can be expected in mid to late September, if original form of payment is not available we should expect a check by mid to late October". We paid with Disney Gift Cards. I honestly thought we would have received our refunds a lot earlier since this request was for the partial refund. Is anyone else having the same issues?


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

ipianomantanner said:


> It’s not a matter of time before you get it, it’s literally them starting the process of giving those refunds which they have not done yet.



not true.  i know people who have received their funds back.  one via a check as they paid cash and the other 2 back to their credit card.  these were full refunds for cancellation.


----------



## sghokie

I put in for the cancel before the Aug date.
My AP is gone from MDE.
Still waiting for a refund though.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

sghokie said:


> I put in for the cancel before the Aug date.
> My AP is gone from MDE.
> Still waiting for a refund though.



Same here.  Full refund request in July.  AP gone.  Nothing yet.


----------



## KBoopaloo

sghokie said:


> I put in for the cancel before the Aug date.
> My AP is gone from MDE.
> Still waiting for a refund though.


Same here. My AP finally disappeared from MDE this week.


----------



## KristinU

KBoopaloo said:


> Same here. My AP finally disappeared from MDE this week.



Same boat here as well.  

Tick tock, tick tock...it is "mid-September" now...I'd like to say I'm hopeful that we'll all be seeing our requested refunds soon, but given the track record with this mess I'm not terribly optimistic.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

platinum aps will have their water park portion partially refunded


----------



## sghokie

is there a calculation formula some place on AP refund amounts? 
I activated mine about the 2nd week of Jan, in theory, I had about 3 months before the shutdown.
I think then I should be eligible for about 75% back.


----------



## Iowamomof4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306702113477718017


----------



## lovethattink

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> platinum aps will have their water park portion partially refunded



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/

While Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park and Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park remain closed at this time, pending government approvals, we currently plan to reopen one of the two Disney water parks on March 7, 2021.
Like the other areas of Walt Disney World Resort, we will welcome back Guests and Cast Members to our water parks in a responsible way, with a plan focused on health and well-being. We will provide more details on our phased reopening plan, including a decision on the specific water park that will be reopening first, at a later time. This reopening date may change and if it does, we will let Guests know what to expect in a future update.
We realize that some Guests with existing tickets and some Annual Passholders are impacted by this update. We are offering options to Guests with an existing Premier Passport, Platinum Plus Pass, Water Parks Annual Pass, Water Parks After 2 Annual Pass or tickets that include the Park Hopper Plus Option or Water Park & Sports Option.
Ticket Add-Ons
If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Plus Option or Water Park & Sports Option, we are offering options including:

Ticket Modification: Tickets, as well as Disney Resort hotel packages with tickets, may be modified. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639, or contact your travel professional.
Ticket Cancellation: If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985, or contact your travel professional.
Ticket Usage: You may use your current date-based ticket with the existing add-on options at other experiences available during your visit.
At this time, Guests can purchase new tickets that include the Park Hopper Plus Option or Water Park & Sports Option for admission March 7 and later. We will resume sales of Water Parks Annual Passes and 1-Day Water Park Tickets at a later date.
Water Park Tickets
We will automatically extend unused, unexpired 1-Day Disney Water Park tickets through December 31, 2021. As an alternative, Guests may instead choose to cancel their ticket. To choose this option, please call (407) 939-2732. If you are unable to visit by December 31, 2021, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.
Water Park Annual Passes
Water Parks and Water Parks After 2 Annual Passes will be automatically extended for the period in which both water parks were closed. As an alternative, water park Passholders may instead choose to cancel their pass. To choose this option, please call (407) 939-2732.
Platinum Plus and Premier Annual Passholders
We will automatically be issuing our Platinum Plus and Premier Annual Passholders with water park access a partial refund. Find out more information on how this refund is calculated.
We will continue to monitor the constantly changing environment and its impact on the state of Florida as we find the right time to welcome back even more of our Guests and Cast Members.


----------



## StacyStrong




----------



## jerseygal

Very HAPPY to hear that AP WPark passes will either be given choice if refund or extension of time from when they shut down due to Covid till when both Water Parks open minimally March of 21 I was told.
Received a phone call today from  AP CM asking us I what our choice is. We took the refund option and the CM said that one can expect the WP refund to be credited to original form of payment by end of October..if form of payment is expired, then a check will be issued which will take longer.


----------



## shoreward

It is unfortunate that Disney can't send out a notification once a credit or refund/partial refund is issued.  Although, if I received a message that "the check is in the mail," I might start the clock ticking.    There have just been so many unknowns in all of this.


----------



## KristinU

jerseygal said:


> Very HAPPY to hear that AP WPark passes will either be given choice if refund or extension of time from when they shut down due to Covid till when both Water Parks open minimally March of 21 I was told.
> Received a phone call today from  AP CM asking us I what our choice is. We took the refund option and the CM said that one can expect the WP refund to be credited to original form of payment by end of October..if form of payment is expired, then a check will be issued which will take longer.



Wow, THEY called YOU???  That's wild (and great for you!!!)


----------



## jo-jo

Now Sept 20th, still no refund.   I requested full refund early Aug.    My  DD requested partial refund in June and we got refunds at least a  month ago. 

Anyone seeing full refunds come in,  in the last week?   I mean on used APs, not vouchers.


----------



## OKWFan88

I requested cancellation of the AP late July. Still nothing


----------



## Runnsally

For two paid-in-full platinum passes - received the partial refund for the closure period for both via two separate checks in the mail about a month ago, passes disappeared from MDE recently, still waiting for the remainder of the refund.


----------



## DisneyLover83

We have 3 platinum annual passes. Have not received the initial partial refund or the full refund. Partial requested in June and full in August. Emailed last week asking for an update and was told it was “in process” 
Disney is really treating their most loyal base terribly.... IMO.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Still waiting here for DSis’ platinum pass to be removed. Though I did get a refund back in late July/early August.

I do wonder if our trip from aug 8-14 has something to do with it, because her gold pass was activated with ours, but it still shows an expiry date of 12/31/30... so much for trying to put us all on the same pass rotation.


----------



## n2mm

Still waiting on a partial refund for closed days and full refund on a renewal voucher.  Both for my husband.  Processed started April 28, 2020.


----------



## Runnsally

Somewhat interesting - I requested a refund for two 7-day timed tickets with date during the closure period and received a refund on my credit card the next day.


----------



## n2mm

Runnsally said:


> Somewhat interesting - I requested a refund for two 7-day timed tickets with date during the closure period and received a refund on my credit card the next day.



boy you got the right person!  I’ve got $700+ that I’ve been waiting for since the end of April.


----------



## b2k1121

It's kind of crazy how long we have to wait especially with zero communication on the amount of the refund and the method we will receive the refund.  I upgraded regular tickets into 2 gold passes with a combination of gift cards and a credit card so it would be nice to know what type of refund to look out for.  I'm getting nervous now that maybe I received a check in the mail that I accidentally threw away assuming it was junk mail.


----------



## fastpoint

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> They will get to it.



I am at Disney today. Our original APs expire tomorrow. We received a refund over $1k for our 3 APs. MDE still shows February expiration. Guest relations confirmed in person that this was accurate. I do not understand what Disney is doing but Ill take it.


----------



## StacyStrong

DisneyLover83 said:


> We have 3 platinum annual passes. Have not received the initial partial refund or the full refund. Partial requested in June and full in August. Emailed last week asking for an update and was told it was “in process”
> Disney is really treating their most loyal base terribly.... IMO.


To be fair, I’m not sure their most loyal base includes all of us getting refunds on passes haha since we are all leaving 

but yes, it’s quite the cluster


----------



## n2mm

StacyStrong said:


> To be fair, I’m not sure their most loyal base includes all of us getting refunds on passes haha since we are all leaving
> 
> but yes, it’s quite the cluster



I don’t know.  I requested the refund because during the pandemic there is no way possible to visit for us, even though we’re DVC members with a points to use.  There was no sense in keeping a pass with zero intention to use.  Before this, I’ve held an out if state AP for 25 years.  I’ll be an AP holder again one day.  At universal studios they let me put a pause on my AP and when I’m able to return I just reactivate it and have 8 months left on it.  A much better way for us.


----------



## jerseygal

When I called AP Line for Universal , the only option that was given, was a 3 month extension for the period of time that they were closed.


----------



## Runnsally

StacyStrong said:


> To be fair, I’m not sure their most loyal base includes all of us getting refunds on passes haha since we are all leaving
> 
> but yes, it’s quite the cluster


Totally disagree.   I would wager 99% of folks cancelling are coming back as soon as travel restrictions, etc are lifted.  That being said, I still think they’re coming back even though WDW continues to botch what is actually a very generous refund policy.


----------



## sghokie

have people gotten AP refunds back to the credit card? I haven't seen any check in the mail, but I hope if there was one it didn't get pitched as junk mail.


----------



## fastpoint

Yes we received refund on credit card back in June/July.


----------



## keishashadow

fastpoint said:


> I am at Disney today. Our original APs expire tomorrow. We received a refund over $1k for our 3 APs. MDE still shows February expiration. Guest relations confirmed in person that this was accurate. I do not understand what Disney is doing but Ill take it.


I wouldn’t argue it either lol.  However, I’ve had multiple phone calls with  customer service over 4 different APs.  Disposition varied for each Kept the extension,  partial refund & others cancelled entirely.   For the ones with refunds due to refusing the extension, reminded each call that the expiry date would eventually reflect the correct information.


----------



## me5po5ito

Canceled ours in July. Two gold passes that were just renewed in Feb 2020, less than a month before the shut down.

Still nothing - no refund. No update. But the passes did drop off of MDE about 2 weeks ago.

My guess? Fiscal year 2020 ends at the end of September. Maybe they’re waiting to push some of this to fiscal year 2021? Spread out the damages?


----------



## shoreward

For those who received a refund check, was there any memo or calculation/explanation included?  From what I read, it sounded like    no explanation was included, and everyone’s left to guess how the refund was calculated and whether it was accurate or not.


----------



## focusondisney

shoreward said:


> For those who received a refund check, was there any memo or calculation/explanation included?  From what I read, it sounded like    no explanation was included, and everyone’s left to guess how the refund was calculated and whether it was accurate or not.



We asked for  the partial refund in June, the same day the 117 day extension showed up on our passes. We paid for renewals with gift cards.  The check just came with this “stub”: 



No other explanation or paperwork.  We did not want or ask for ask for the full cancellation, so I am assuming this is for the closure period only.  Our passes still show valid with the extension included.  Our expiration should be early December, but right now shows early May.


----------



## n2mm

jerseygal said:


> When I called AP Line for Universal , the only option that was given, was a 3 month extension for the period of time that they were closed.



I went old school and wrote them a letter.  I outlined my case because of age, safety and health.  Out of state Passholders, preferred.  I asked for a pause.  It took about 4 weeks and they called me.  They agreed with my situation and offered me this solution.  They gave me a case number to reactivate our passes whenever we feel safe to return with no time limit.  She said when I Feel safe to return I can activate them again. I Liked getting a personal call where the person had read my letter and researched my history and had a plan before talking to me.  She even offered me free parking our first day back since our passes would be dead until we turn them back on.


----------



## jerseygal

n2mm said:


> I went old school and wrote them a letter.  I outlined my case because of age, safety and health.  Out of state Passholders, preferred.  I asked for a pause.  It took about 4 weeks and they called me.  They agreed with my situation and offered me this solution.  They gave me a case number to reactivate our passes whenever we feel safe to return with no time limit.  She said when I Feel safe to return I can activate them again. I Liked getting a personal call where the person actread my letter and research my history and had a plan before talking to me.  She even offered me free parking our first day back since our passes would be dead until we turn them back on.


How nice is that! Sometimes that letter gives the situation that personal touch and it is reviewed further to come up with an acceptable alternative.


----------



## MarBee

n2mm said:


> I went old school and wrote them a letter.  I outlined my case because of age, safety and health.  Out of state Passholders, preferred.  I asked for a pause.  It took about 4 weeks and they called me.  They agreed with my situation and offered me this solution.  They gave me a case number to reactivate our passes whenever we feel safe to return with no time limit.  She said when I Feel safe to return I can activate them again. I Liked getting a personal call where the person actread my letter and research my history and had a plan before talking to me.  She even offered me free parking our first day back since our passes would be dead until we turn them back on.


Where did you send the letter to?


----------



## jo-jo

n2mm said:


> I went old school and wrote them a letter.  I outlined my case because of age, safety and health.  Out of state Passholders, preferred.  I asked for a pause.  It took about 4 weeks and they called me.  They agreed with my situation and offered me this solution.  They gave me a case number to reactivate our passes whenever we feel safe to return with no time limit.  She said when I Feel safe to return I can activate them again. I Liked getting a personal call where the person actread my letter and research my history and had a plan before talking to me.  She even offered me free parking our first day back since our passes would be dead until we turn them back on.



Wish they had offered that as an option.  We had almost 8 months left.   Would have loved to hit pause for a year.


----------



## MeridaAnn

sghokie said:


> have people gotten AP refunds back to the credit card? I haven't seen any check in the mail, but I hope if there was one it didn't get pitched as junk mail.



I'm very worried about this possibility and I've been carefully checking through each page of all the coupon mailers that I get all the time to make sure there isn't an envelope caught up between the pages. My AP was originally paid with a credit card that I've replaced since then, so I sent a separate email right after selecting the refund option letting them know up front not to try to return it via my CC, but I have had no communication back from them at all.



StacyStrong said:


> To be fair, I’m not sure their most loyal base includes all of us getting refunds on passes haha since we are all leaving



I felt much more loyal a few months ago than I do now. I live an hour and a half away from the parks and I was originally going to keep my pass even though I probably wouldn't go during its remaining time because my refund would be very close to the same as my renewal savings, so I figured that I would go ahead and keep it active. It was only through Disney's abysmal (lack of) communication around this issue and then the loss of trust from their incorrect charges of those on monthly payments (I'm not one, but several of my friends are, and one of those has continued to have further issues with them taking payments from her now even though she took the cancellation option). They have had plenty of time to make this right and to get a system into place that would allow us (or at least their customer service reps when we call them) to see what our pass status is and how much the refunds will be and how they'll be processed, etc. I've gone from "of course I'll keep my pass active - I've had it since the day after I moved to FL years ago and I plan to always have it" to wondering if I'll replace it at all in 2021 even once they're available again. They have lost the all confidence and benefit of the doubt I've always given them in the past.




focusondisney said:


> We asked for  the partial refund in June, the same day the 117 day extension showed up on our passes. We paid for renewals with gift cards.  The check just came with this “stub”:
> 
> No other explanation or paperwork.  We did not want or ask for ask for the full cancellation, so I am assuming this is for the closure period only.  Our passes still show valid with the extension included.  Our expiration should be early December, but right now shows early May.



Out of curiosity, was the envelope obvious that it was from Disney or was it plain? I'm just worried about missing mine when it finally shows up.


----------



## Judique

MeridaAnn said:


> snipped
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, was the envelope obvious that it was from Disney or was it plain? I'm just worried about missing mine when it finally shows up.



It says 'Disney Worldwide Services, Inc' plus address in Buena Vista in the upper left corner, plus a Mickey Mouse symbol.

If you have signed up for usps 'Informed Delivery' that is what alerted me to watch out for it.  It's like a rebate check where you tear away the sides and bottom and it folds open.

This kind of mailer could easily get tangled in trash mail as similar mailers are often inserted in trash mail.

I suggest signing up for Informed Delivery.


----------



## n2mm

MeridaAnn said:


> Out of curiosity, was the envelope obvious that it was from Disney or was it plain? I'm just worried about missing mine when it finally shows up.



i got this refund. It something like a trio-folded rebate, where you rip off the sides and open.  No envelope


----------



## n2mm

My 15 year old granddaughter was the last one to get one.  The check came 7 weeks after the rest of the family got theirs refunded to credit card.  i used a combo credit card and gift card to buy hers.  So they sent a check.  Not sure why.


----------



## Babars_Wife

Well great. Lack of transparency or communication from Disney once again means people are going to slam their phone lines trying to find the status of these things. Just astonishingly abysmal technology. Why they didn’t create a website to host this information is beyond me. Think how many man hours goes into website creation versus manning phone lines.


----------



## StacyStrong

Runnsally said:


> Totally disagree.   I would wager 99% of folks cancelling are coming back as soon as travel restrictions, etc are lifted.  That being said, I still think they’re coming back even though WDW continues to botch what is actually a very generous refund policy.


I’m sure that’s true! I was just making a light joke about how the *most* loyal are those with passes that aren’t canceling.


----------



## StacyStrong

@n2mm hi I just wanted to let you know that your gds name is still very visible under the highlight so that you can remove or edit it if you’d like. Don’t want you to accidentally have personal info out there if you don’t want it.


----------



## jimim

All I know is I cx’ed 4 passes in April. They disappeared in my account in April and I still have zero money back. I literally email them every week forcthe past month and I get zero useful words back.   So don’t go by tickets disappearing that ur money is coming. I am so done with this. If I don’t have my money by October first I’m calling my visa to see what they can do.  I don’t care what anyone says. This is all nutty. It is not difficult to do a refund regardless of the amount that need to be done.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Florida Silver AP here, I just got refunded today to my original debit card. I was on the monthly plan and got back almost all I had paid.
I decided not renew back in December and wait till May for my next visits.
When I was sure they were going to shut down I decided to take a quick trip the week before they closed. I paid the down payment and first month ..$159 plus $34.59 and then another payment was taken out a month later $34.59.
So I had a total of $228.18 invested and received a refund of $205.55 today.
I got more than a fair deal..3 days at the parks for $22.63 or 11 days.
I also got to ride both ROTR and MMRR 

Just to add..when I called to cancel I was told I would get nothing back by a IT CM I spoke with on the weekend...so I wasn't expecting anything back...


----------



## n2mm

StacyStrong said:


> @n2mm hi I just wanted to let you know that your gds name is still very visible under the highlight so that you can remove or edit it if you’d like. Don’t want you to accidentally have personal info out there if you don’t want it.



thanks, I deleted it.


----------



## ali_in_al

Platinum out of state purchased through Disney - canceled through the email link sent in July. Pass dropped off MDE a few weeks ago, but no refund as of yet. I still have the credit card to which it was originally charged, so here's hoping to see something in the next few weeks!


----------



## GatorbaitTX

has anyone received their refunds who initially purchased their APs through Sam's Club?  Curious if that's our delay or if we fell through the cracks.TIA.


----------



## FinallyFL

Spaceguy55 said:


> Florida Silver AP here, I just got refunded today to my original debit card. I was on the monthly plan and got back almost all I had paid.
> I decided not renew back in December and wait till May for my next visits.
> When I was sure they were going to shut down I decided to take a quick trip the week before they closed. I paid the down payment and first month ..$159 plus $34.59 and then another payment was taken out a month later $34.59.
> So I had a total of $228.18 invested and received a refund of $205.55 today.
> I got more than a fair deal..3 days at the parks for $22.63 or 11 days.
> I also got to ride both ROTR and MMRR
> 
> Just to add..when I called to cancel I was told I would get nothing back by a IT CM I spoke with on the weekend...so I wasn't expecting anything back...


Thanks for the info. I just checked and both of the monthly payment Silver APs I cancelled received refunds on Friday.


----------



## KristinU

Another mail day, another day of nothing from Disney.  
(platinum out of state, requested refund via the link in July)


----------



## keishashadow

me5po5ito said:


> Canceled ours in July. Two gold passes that were just renewed in Feb 2020, less than a month before the shut down.
> 
> Still nothing - no refund. No update. But the passes did drop off of MDE about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My guess? Fiscal year 2020 ends at the end of September. Maybe they’re waiting to push some of this to fiscal year 2021? Spread out the damages?


For the one AP that was unused after renewing it last Dec, was told if we don’t receive a check (used disney GC) by mid October to call them back.  

Already received refund on CC for the shut down period request i made back in May for another AP

Nothing yet on my DHs.

Mine would’ve expired in August, I needed the extension to cover our Nov/Dec. trip

Wasn’t planning on renewing our two since no trips planned until next July.  Surely, they will be selling new APHs by then.   I expect to see them rolled out in the last quarter of the year.  Winter is coming they could sorely use a cash infusion to cover that Traditionally slower period.


----------



## CarolMN

n2mm said:


> I went old school and wrote them a letter.  I outlined my case because of age, safety and health.  Out of state Passholders, preferred.  I asked for a pause.  It took about 4 weeks and they called me.  They agreed with my situation and offered me this solution.  They gave me a case number to reactivate our passes whenever we feel safe to return with no time limit.  She said when I Feel safe to return I can activate them again. I Liked getting a personal call where the person had read my letter and researched my history and had a plan before talking to me.  She even offered me free parking our first day back since our passes would be dead until we turn them back on.


Wish I had done that.  Never even occurred to me to ask!  Good for you!   Called to get a refund in early August.  Pass disappeared from MDE a couple of weeks ago, but no refund yet.


----------



## Best Aunt

CarolMN said:


> Wish I had done that.  Never even occurred to me to ask!  Good for you!   Called to get a refund in early August.  Pass disappeared from MDE a couple of weeks ago, but no refund yet.


@CarolMN, when did you cancel?




GatorbaitTX said:


> has anyone received their refunds who initially purchased their APs through Sam's Club?  Curious if that's our delay or if we fell through the cracks.TIA.


The reason I asked @CarolMN when they cancelled is because as far as I can tell, the only people who have received refunds are people who cancelled prior to when the 07/14/2020 email was sent out to passholders.  If I am wrong, and people who cancelled on or after 07/14/2020 have received refunds, I would love to know.


----------



## CarolMN

Best Aunt said:


> @CarolMN, when did you cancel?
> 
> The reason I asked @CarolMN when they cancelled is because as far as I can tell, the only people who have received refunds are people who cancelled prior to when the 07/14/2020 email was sent out to passholders.  If I am wrong, and people who cancelled on or after 07/14/2020 have received refunds, I would love to know.



I called to cancel a few days before the 8/11/ deadline.   So I guess I will be waiting along with lots of others.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I called and canceled on 8-9 and as posted earlier, got my refund today...


----------



## sghokie

n2mm said:


> I went old school and wrote them a letter.  I outlined my case because of age, safety and health.  Out of state Passholders, preferred.  I asked for a pause.  It took about 4 weeks and they called me.  They agreed with my situation and offered me this solution.  They gave me a case number to reactivate our passes whenever we feel safe to return with no time limit.  She said when I Feel safe to return I can activate them again. I Liked getting a personal call where the person had read my letter and researched my history and had a plan before talking to me.  She even offered me free parking our first day back since our passes would be dead until we turn them back on.



Dang, I asked them to do this for me before, but they said no. I would have taken that over a refund. They are so dumb.


----------



## sghokie

Spaceguy55 said:


> I called and canceled on 8-9 and as posted earlier, got my refund today...



How much money did you get? I think my platinum pass was active for only about 2-3 months before the shutdown.


----------



## Disneyhanna

I cancelled my OOS platinum pass on 7/27, still waiting on refund. Paid mostly with a gc and when I called the AP line he said all refunds tied to a gc would be refunded fully by check via mail, and that it would take longer than regular refunds back to original payment forms. I suppose that is consistent with the cancellation email that mentions normal refunds in late September, or a month later for check refunds.


----------



## cindianne320

CarolMN said:


> Wish I had done that.  Never even occurred to me to ask!  Good for you!   Called to get a refund in early August.  Pass disappeared from MDE a couple of weeks ago, but no refund yet.



I am also in MN, and sent them my plea for a pause via email. They wrote back a month later and said that was not a choice.  Glad some people were able to go that route, but I was denied.


----------



## pepperandchips

n2mm said:


> I don’t know.  I requested the refund because during the pandemic there is no way possible to visit for us, even though we’re DVC members with a points to use.  There was no sense in keeping a pass with zero intention to use.  Before this, I’ve held an out if state AP for 25 years.  I’ll be an AP holder again one day.  At universal studios they let me put a pause on my AP and when I’m able to return I just reactivate it and have 8 months left on it.  A much better way for us.





sghokie said:


> Dang, I asked them to do this for me before, but they said no. I would have taken that over a refund. They are so dumb.





cindianne320 said:


> I am also in MN, and sent them my plea for a pause via email. They wrote back a month later and said that was not a choice.  Glad some people were able to go that route, but I was denied.


Just clarifying because we are a couple pages away now, I think @n2mm is saying Universal let her pause her pass, not Disney. Right?


----------



## Duck143

cindianne320 said:


> I am also in MN, and sent them my plea for a pause via email. They wrote back a month later and said that was not a choice.  Glad some people were able to go that route, but I was denied.


We asked for a pause too.  They said they couldn't stop and restart our passes.  I understood the poster that said she got it paused was referring to Universal. Is that correct?  Has anyone paused their Disney AP's successfully?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Just universal aps


----------



## cindianne320

Duck143 said:


> We asked for a pause too.  They said they couldn't stop and restart our passes.  I understood the poster that said she got it paused was referring to Universal. Is that correct?  Has anyone paused their Disney AP's successfully?



Oops- thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Spaceguy55

sghokie said:


> How much money did you get? I think my platinum pass was active for only about 2-3 months before the shutdown.


I had to do some guesstimates as far as how many active days for my FL silver AP ..about 270 ??...and how many it was active...11 days...and came to a guess that they are pro rating per day and not how many days it was used, at least for mine.
Based on that I could have gone on any active days from when they re-opened till 8-11 for free...at least ticket wise...

For the PL AP I would guess take the price and divide by 365 to get a *price per day*. Then subtract from how many active days to get the unused days and multiply the unused days by *price per day* to see what your refund may be ?...but who really knows..


----------



## n2mm

pepperandchips said:


> Just clarifying because we are a couple pages away now, I think @n2mm is saying Universal let her pause her pass, not Disney. Right?



sorry for the confusion.

thanks, yes.  This was for our universal Studios preferred annual passes, non-resident.  I wished Disney took this route. 

 I also wrote to tables in wonderland too.  I had just bought my pass late January and used it at a couple of places and never got back.  They wrote me and said they were closed and would re-evaluate once they open, but I’m not sure they will reopen.  Because of my husbands health, age we don’t feel it’s safe to travel.   So even with the extension I may never get to use it At this point.

like everyone else, still waiting for my husbands AP partial refund and full refund on his renewal voucher. Started the process on April 28, 2020.


----------



## n2mm

Duck143 said:


> We asked for a pause too.  They said they couldn't stop and restart our passes.  I understood the poster that said she got it paused was referring to Universal. Is that correct?  Has anyone paused their Disney AP's successfully?



yes, universal studios AP.  I’m still waiting (since late April) like everyone else for Disney refunds.


----------



## focusondisney

GatorbaitTX said:


> has anyone received their refunds who initially purchased their APs through Sam's Club?  Curious if that's our delay or if we fell through the cracks.TIA.



I have several family members waiting for refunds from Sam’s vouchers.  2 from one household are waiting for partial refunds for the closure period. Those were requested the same day I requested mine, in early June.  They want to keep their passes active.  4 others from a different household are waiting for closure & cancellation refunds.


----------



## Duck143

n2mm said:


> sorry for the confusion.
> 
> thanks, yes.  This was for our universal Studios preferred annual passes, non-resident.  I wished Disney took this route.
> 
> I also wrote to tables in wonderland too.  I had just bought my pass late January and used it at a couple of places and never got back.  They wrote me and said they were closed and would re-evaluate once they open, but I’m not sure they will reopen.  Because of my husbands health, age we don’t feel it’s safe to travel.   So even with the extension I may never get to use it At this point.
> 
> like everyone else, still waiting for my husbands AP partial refund and full refund on his renewal voucher. Started the process on April 28, 2020.


We have Tables in Wonderland that went basically unused too.  If you do get ahold of them, can you let me know.  Also, can you share the email or address to reach them?


----------



## n2mm

Duck143 said:


> We have Tables in Wonderland that went basically unused too.  If you do get ahold of them, can you let me know.  Also, can you share the email or address to reach them?



for tables I reached them by email.  Here’s their email address.  

On Wednesday, April 15, 2020, WDW Tables In Wonderland <WDW.Tables.In.Wonderland@disney.com> wrote:


----------



## orey22

I can't think of the words to describe just how badly Disney has botched the AP program. I'm waiting for a Refund like everyone else, months upon months. What exactly is Disney's Accounting Department doing, as an Accountant I'm pretty damn sure they aren't using ledgers for refunds, but it should be an automated process, they could have done months ago. 

After saying all that, I really want to remain loyal to Disney, I do love Disney World after all. So I sent an email asking for a "code" or option to renew my AP in 2021 when everything hopefully gets back to normal. I was emphatically told, "Nope" "No Way" "Not going to happen" by a Disney employee.... I would have to pay full price, and get a brand new AP. What a joke, I've been an AP for a long time, and this is how Disney decides to treat it's loyal guests... It's just so very sad, Disney has no clue how to treat it's AP holders. Almost as though they've been told flip to finger to any current or past Disney AP asking for anything.


----------



## n2mm

Duck143 said:


> We have Tables in Wonderland that went basically unused too.  If you do get ahold of them, can you let me know.  Also, can you share the email or address to reach them?



I’ve had a TIW card since it was a DDE card.  i probably saved $30 in January, but never came close to the cost of $150 to even think about breaking even.  I originally had 4 long trips with many family members booked that are now a distant forgotten canceled memory.  My card expires june 2021 with the extension, but without an ap the value is gone.  I have a trip in March to use my banked points before they expire. And hopefully a week in early June.  (I have one in May, but it’s gone if my cruise gets canceled).  At that rate I would even get to the original cost of $150 to break even.  At the end of the day, I guess it’s just a lost.


----------



## sghokie

orey22 said:


> I can't think of the words to describe just how badly Disney has botched the AP program. I'm waiting for a Refund like everyone else, months upon months. What exactly is Disney's Accounting Department doing, as an Accountant I'm pretty damn sure they aren't using ledgers for refunds, but it should be an automated process, they could have done months ago.
> 
> After saying all that, I really want to remain loyal to Disney, I do love Disney World after all. So I sent an email asking for a "code" or option to renew my AP in 2021 when everything hopefully gets back to normal. I was emphatically told, "Nope" "No Way" "Not going to happen" by a Disney employee.... I would have to pay full price, and get a brand new AP. What a joke, I've been an AP for a long time, and this is how Disney decides to treat it's loyal guests... It's just so very sad, Disney has no clue how to treat it's AP holders. Almost as though they've been told flip to finger to any current or past Disney AP asking for anything.



I wish they would have allowed me to just put my AP on hold for a period of time. I would have taken that option. But instead they insist on a refund. Still waiting for a refund though.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

focusondisney said:


> I have several family members waiting for refunds from Sam’s vouchers.  2 from one household are waiting for partial refunds for the closure period. Those were requested the same day I requested mine, in early June.  They want to keep their passes active.  4 others from a different household are waiting for closure & cancellation refunds.


Thanks for replying.  I've been super curious how they figure the refund based on our discounted tixs and if they've even start processing ours.


----------



## KristinU

orey22 said:


> I can't think of the words to describe just how badly Disney has botched the AP program. I'm waiting for a Refund like everyone else, months upon months. What exactly is Disney's Accounting Department doing, as an Accountant I'm pretty damn sure they aren't using ledgers for refunds, but it should be an automated process, they could have done months ago.
> 
> After saying all that, I really want to remain loyal to Disney, I do love Disney World after all. So I sent an email asking for a "code" or option to renew my AP in 2021 when everything hopefully gets back to normal. I was emphatically told, "Nope" "No Way" "Not going to happen" by a Disney employee.... I would have to pay full price, and get a brand new AP. What a joke, I've been an AP for a long time, and this is how Disney decides to treat it's loyal guests... It's just so very sad, Disney has no clue how to treat it's AP holders. Almost as though they've been told flip to finger to any current or past Disney AP asking for anything.



I just took a trip in my way-back machine to find and quote a post I made early on in this thread, because I think it still holds true:



KristinU said:


> I think it will come down to how profitable offering APs is to Disney.  Do they want to continue offering them?  Do we AP holders bring enough profit to make it worthwhile to keep us happy and want to return and renew?



@orey22 I think your observations are spot-on, and it seems that as time has gone on we're all able to see the answers to my original questions.


----------



## cindyfan

sghokie said:


> *I wish they would have allowed me to just put my AP on hold for a period of time*. I would have taken that option. But instead they insist on a refund. Still waiting for a refund though.


 I honestly think ALMOST EVERYONE would have taken that option.  But in Disney's defense I don't think they have any idea what is going to happen for 2021.  They had a knee-jerk reaction to simply refund everyone... and it's all pretty much backfired because they just can't get things together.  If they were to just "pause" all these APs they won't have the ability to control crowds as much.  
And.... look at Disneyland.... there still is no opening date!!!  It's crazy!


----------



## Duck143

cindyfan said:


> I honestly think ALMOST EVERYONE would have taken that option.  But in Disney's defense I don't think they have any idea what is going to happen for 2021.  They had a knee-jerk reaction to simply refund everyone... and it's all pretty much backfired because they just can't get things together.  If they were to just "pause" all these APs they won't have the ability to control crowds as much.
> And.... look at Disneyland.... there still is no opening date!!!  It's crazy!


They could have kept all of our money and just paused it so we could go back when we are able.  We would have loved to do that and then they could have kept the funds and known we would return to spend more at the parks, restaurants, shops and resorts.  I would have been SO happy if I didn't have to cancel my AP for some unknown amount that we haven't gotten yet.


----------



## cindyfan

Duck143 said:


> They could have kept all of our money and just paused it so we could go back when we are able.  We would have loved to do that and then they could have kept the funds and known we would return to spend more at the parks, restaurants, shops and resorts.  I would have been SO happy if I didn't have to cancel my AP for some unknown amount that we haven't gotten yet.


Totally 100% agree!!!  
And if someone wanted to cancel... they could have done that too.  
But this cancel then wait 3-6 months for a refund is just nuts!!


----------



## yulilin3

Just checked my bank account, Disney refunded 2 payment of my cancelled ap. I was on the monthly payment plan through my debit card.


----------



## tup1830

Do you think that WDW is looking at the profits of operating today, paying whatever they have to and whatever is left goes to paying back the AP holders?  Hence the extenuatingly long timeline to pay us back?

Even if I don't get a check in the mail today, can i at least get a email with the total amount paid and total refund expected?  A confirmation number to refer to when calling back?

The most frustrating thing is that everything is operating in a black hole.  No confirmation, no tracking of progress, no total refund amount, no expected date of check....its been every man/woman/child for themselves.  

While AP holders may not be profitable...at this point in time, its a business transaction.  I paid for something, I chose to cancel...I just want my money back.  I don't care if I'm profitable to WDW or not, that's their fault for offering something not profitable...at least hold up the customer service end of it.  They have people paying thousands to learn about the Disney Guest Services experience...but they aren't living up to the standard they set themselves.


----------



## yulilin3

just a reminder that every frustrated, tired person on this thread should have already written an email about it, even if they don't answer back, or they give the canned response at least you have proof that you reached out in the form of an email

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## dvc lover 1970

I kept my AP simply because I did not want to pay the price for 4 new APs -i  would rather pay the renewal. so i paid for something this year i have yet to use.  I am still glad i did...because I can renew my ap. I think Disneyland at some point changed their ap to if you had one you could renew but you could not get a new one, but have since changed that. I cannot see Disney world doing this at this point because one of the selling perks for blue card dvc is the AP discount.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

dvc lover 1970 said:


> I kept my AP simply because I did not want to pay the price for 4 new APs -i  would rather pay the renewal. so i paid for something this year i have yet to use.  I am still glad i did...because I can renew my ap. I think Disneyland at some point changed their ap to if you had one you could renew but you could not get a new one, but have since changed that. I cannot see Disney world doing this at this point because one of the selling perks for blue card dvc is the AP discount.


a perk that they could remove at anytime, so if they wanted to delay all AP passes till 5 years from now, they could.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

GatorbaitTX said:


> a perk that they could remove at anytime, so if they wanted to delay all AP passes till 5 years from now, they could.


True but I think they will bring back ap sales in2021 as they need to justify the blue card.


----------



## SrisonS

When you called to request a cancellation, did you eventually receive an email that the request had gone through?  Just got off the phone with Disney, and was told that my request to cancel back in June wasn’t guaranteed.  And if it went through, I should have gotten an email.  But when I asked why no email if it wasn’t approved... silence.  I thought I was all done with the pass; and just waiting like everyone else for the surprise refund.  But looking at my bank account last night, I’ve actually been paying the past 3 months.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

SrisonS said:


> When you called to request a cancellation, did you eventually receive an email that the request had gone through?  Just got off the phone with Disney, and was told that my request to cancel back in June wasn’t guaranteed.  And if it went through, I should have gotten an email.  But when I asked why no email if it wasn’t approved... silence.  I thought I was all done with the pass; and just waiting like everyone else for the surprise refund.  But looking at my bank account last night, I’ve actually been paying the past 3 months.
> [/QUOTEtry disputing with the credit card company


----------



## cdurham1

I haven't seen many people post actual refund amounts.  I am out of state (Memphis, about 12 hour drive).  Activated my Platinum AP (the one that includes park hopper and water parks) 8/31/19 I think.  I think it was around $1,250.  Used 5 days then, then 3 days at beginning of December.

Was planning on big May trip, obviously got cancelled.

Requested full refund around July 10 (as opposed to requesting for just days closed).  I noted that I wasn't interested in using it between reopening and my extension date bc off all the closures, lack of fastpasses, etc.

Been irritated that I haven't gotten any sort of update or anything.  Just blindly checking my mail every day for a check and looking at my credit card activity.

What is the over/under on what my refund should be?


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

my passes still have not gone away on MDE.  Extensions still showing as well. Requested refund in July I believe through the email.  Paid in full out of state platinum purchased through Sams Club


----------



## shoreward

Those waiting for refunds are generally being advised that they should be processed by the end of September, per emailed confirmations of refund requests.  So, if waiting for a check to come via USPS, that could mean receiving mid-October.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Got our AP magnets today.  We hadn’t cancelled our APs.


----------



## tup1830

Does anyone find it odd...

When i return something, either i own the product or i have confirmation (receipt) that it will be refunded (just waiting on the CC company or check to be processed)

This situation, i don't have the product (annual pass no longer available) nor do i have a confirmation.


----------



## KristinU

tup1830 said:


> Does anyone find it odd...
> 
> When i return something, either i own the product or i have confirmation (receipt) that it will be refunded (just waiting on the CC company or check to be processed)
> 
> This situation, i don't have the product (annual pass no longer available) nor do i have a confirmation.


Yeah, I've been thinking the same thing.  I have very little proof of having had the possession of the passes.  I have our plastic cards, which show only 2020-2021 on them, with our names written in marker by the CM.  I have record of our CC payment, but really nothing material that indicates dates or AP level or anything.  The cancellation request confirmation emails don't indicate anything identifiable either.  If this were a transaction with any other party I'd certainly be feeling duped... imagine if you had a substantial transaction with a small online seller or an individual on Craigslist or something that had a similar lack of documentation and communication.  I'd be like "aw crum, I'm totally out all that $$$ because of some shady character!"


----------



## tup1830

KristinU said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking the same thing.  I have very little proof of having had the possession of the passes.  I have our plastic cards, which show only 2020-2021 on them, with our names written in marker by the CM.  I have record of our CC payment, but really nothing material that indicates dates or AP level or anything.  The cancellation request confirmation emails don't indicate anything identifiable either.  If this were a transaction with any other party I'd certainly be feeling duped... imagine if you had a substantial transaction with a small online seller or an individual on Craigslist or something that had a similar lack of documentation and communication.  I'd be like "aw crum, I'm totally out all that $$$ because of some shady character!"



I was randomly on the mydisneyexperience site this morning and it says "order your annual pass magic band" for my daughter.  I went back to confirm that i cancelled it properly and noticed that the emails generated just say dear valued annual pass member.  Why can't they just write the name?  How do i know if its just sent twice, for me or my kids?  

Guess i have to call them to clear this up...here goes another hour


----------



## hertamaniac

tup1830 said:


> Does anyone find it odd...
> 
> When i return something, either i own the product or i have confirmation (receipt) that it will be refunded (just waiting on the CC company or check to be processed)
> 
> This situation, i don't have the product (annual pass no longer available) nor do i have a confirmation.



Not odd, but by design.


----------



## DanSchwartz

*NEWS! Disney Park Pass Availability Beginning to Fill Up for Annual Passholders in December*
September 25, 2020

Disney's Park Pass Reservation System is beginning to show availability filling up in the month of December.


----------



## cm8

dvc lover 1970 said:


> True but I think they will bring back ap sales in2021 as they need to justify the blue card.



But do they? We’ve always been told DVC stays are separate from anything Park related  and that any offers could be canceled or changed at any time. If you’re only buying DVC to save $$$ on passes  you’re doing it wrong IMHO.  As you now see, they can stop any perks at any time for whatever reason they want to make up.


----------



## TxMickeyLover

Are they not selling APs currently? We are thinking about going in November, depending on the way of the world, and would love to use the AP discount, but I cancelled ours instead of renewing.  But the website only gives me opening information when I click on APs.


----------



## n2mm

TxMickeyLover said:


> Are they not selling APs currently? We are thinking about going in November, depending on the way of the world, and would love to use the AP discount, but I cancelled ours instead of renewing.  But the website only gives me opening information when I click on APs.



no new ap purchases.  No word on when they will resume.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Checking in... officially “late September” and no refunds for us yet.  Requested in July, paid via Visa that is still active... so pretty straightforward as far as method of payment.  It really is a long time to wait for an unknown refund amount.  For us it’s 4 passes that were only about 15% utilized before closure, so it is not $20 we’re waiting.  Will update when we receive anything.


----------



## ellbell

DisneyHomework said:


> Checking in... officially “late September” and no refunds for us yet.  Requested in July, paid via Visa that is still active... so pretty straightforward as far as method of payment.  It really is a long time to wait for an unknown refund amount.  For us it’s 4 passes that were only about 15% utilized before closure, so it is not $20 we’re waiting.  Will update when we receive anything.


I'm in the same boat.  Cancelled in July, had only had the pass for 3 months, visa used to purchase still active and I'm still waiting.


----------



## n2mm

Still waiting.....stop by here hoping someone will post a refund sighting.....


----------



## yulilin3

So has anyone else gotten a refund that was a monthly payment AP? Am I the only one here?


----------



## kmorlock

[We’re paid in full W/Visa out of state gold and still no refund.  Now it looks like DH pass is still in MDE with additional 1 month extension


----------



## la la limon

My family of 4 had APs. Requested refunds of all 4 twice (in June and July). Got husband's refund 2 months ago, son's refund a month ago, and nada for my daughter and I. Super frustrated with Disney. I've spend hours on hold with them over the last few months.


----------



## KBoopaloo

sghokie said:


> I wish they would have allowed me to just put my AP on hold for a period of time. I would have taken that option. But instead they insist on a refund. Still waiting for a refund though.


Same. My original expiration date was 5/19 and I planned to renew it twice and have an AP through 5/19/22 based on how I plan to use DVC points the next couple of years. I would have preferred to get no refund/money back and just a grace period for being able to renew at the renewal price at a later time.


----------



## kmorlock

You’d think at least a few more ppl would be posting that they received the full cancellation refund.  I don’t hold much hope for a wave of refunds by Wednesday.


----------



## Tiggerish

My AP expired on May 7, 2020.  I called to request the partial refund just before it expired and got a confirmation number that I had requested the refund. When I purchased it, I charged to a debit card that is no longer in existence.  I received a paper check in the mail on September 21, 2020 for $140.10 and there was a notation on the check stub indicating it was a refund on an annual pass. I made only a single call back to cancel and did nothing else but wait.


----------



## kboo

DisneyHomework said:


> Checking in... officially “late September” and no refunds for us yet.  Requested in July, paid via Visa that is still active... so pretty straightforward as far as method of payment.  It really is a long time to wait for an unknown refund amount.  For us it’s 4 passes that were only about 15% utilized before closure, so it is not $20 we’re waiting.  Will update when we receive anything.


I was just about to check my Visa account online. I guess I don't need to... (we canceled on the last possible day because we were still hoping we could go in August.)


----------



## kmorlock

Called today just to check why DH pass is still showing in MDE.  Apparently his was not showing the cancel request As sent on 7/14.  After 3 hours, they say sure they can cancel it as of today’s date.  The refund would not be backdated.  WTH?!!!


----------



## n2mm

kmorlock said:


> Called today just to check why DH pass is still showing in MDE.  Apparently his was not showing the cancel request As sent on 7/14.  After 3 hours, they say sure they can cancel it as of today’s date.  The refund would not be backdated.  WTH?!!!



ugh, that’s just wrong.   i guess everyone was suppose to call to confirm they got the email.  I’ve call 3 times to confirm my request from April 28th.  At this point they should start adding interest to the payments.  I’ve tried to be patient and understanding.  But now I’m just disgusted.


----------



## jo-jo

n2mm said:


> ugh, that’s just wrong.   i guess everyone was suppose to call to confirm they got the email.  I’ve call 3 times to confirm my request from April 28th.  At this point they should start adding interest to the payments.  I’ve tried to be patient and understanding.  But now I’m just disgusted.



I never got "the" email.  If it wasn't for the dis, I would have had no idea of deadline to call/contact disney.

We requested  to cancel AP about Aug 8.  No money so far.


----------



## kmorlock

They are really treating AP holders the worst out of every segment of their customer pool. Between jacking up extensions, refunds and horrible IT, horrible communications, and lack of AP reservations when the new park system opened, it’s really a shame.


----------



## kmorlock

I highly advise to get anything and everything offered or sent to you in writing.  Keep a copy of every email and screenshots too just in case   Do not rely on their honesty, ability to keep accurate logs of your calls, or MDE.


----------



## n2mm

kmorlock said:


> I highly advise to get anything and everything offered or sent to you in writing.  Keep a copy of every email and screenshots too just in case   Do not rely on their honesty, ability to keep accurate logs of your calls, or MDE.



correct.  I started a timeline on April 28. (1st call). I ask the name of every cm I speak too.  I make notes after each call.  I’ve called 3 times and have the dates, times, names, and conversation notes.


----------



## Mfon1

n2mm said:


> correct.  I started a timeline on April 28. (1st call). I ask the name of every cm I speak too.  I make notes after each call.  I’ve called 3 times and have the dates, times, names, and conversation notes.


Smart. With the way things changed over the last few months, we have to make sure to document all correspondence.


----------



## TarraLee

I just spent another 2 hours on the phone.   This is my 4th phone call since July.  Two of our 4 passes were "incorrectly processed" on their side, so now they'll be cancelled effective today instead of with my other 2, which were correctly processed by their system in August.  Still can't tell me what my refund amount will be, but I should expect the first 2, correctly processed refunds, "this week or next" and the 2 incorrectly processed, cancelled today, within 4 weeks or so.  Also the CM tried to tell me last Monday was the very first round of refunds that had been processed at all, which I doubt is accurate based on other posts here on the DIS.

 I'm so disappointed in how Disney is handling this, it has really killed the magic for me.  We practically raised our kids at WDW, going 4-6 times a year their whole childhood, APs, DVC, all of that.  At this point, I don't know if I'll ever enjoy WDW like I did before.  There's no magic or pixie dust, just $ signs and policies.  I'm so sad over it.  I just want to go to Disney and make happy memories with my family, and that feels impossible after the way this set of interactions damaged my relationship with the Disney brand.


----------



## ipianomantanner

Just got an email from guest services, probably my 4th, that countered everything I had been told you to this point.

This email’s main point:
NO requests for cancellations mattered that weren’t submitted via the official email that went out for annual paid in full passes. So, while being told this whole time when I cancelled in April that it was filed and I “got in line for a refund” at that point, that’s now not the case. I’ve been told for a month my refund was put in line and the annual passes would process by this month at the latest. NOW, this email just explained all the refunds were put in batches and only some of them will be paid out this month, that I should expect to see it by mid-late October.

Disney at this point can go to hell. This has been such a cluster F. I’m entirely convinced they are doing this to push pass holders away as they make way more money with regular vacationers. How else can you explain a multi-billion dollar company being this horrid?


----------



## n2mm

I bet they aren’t going to send us a survey afterward to let them know how their service was....


----------



## elgerber

ipianomantanner said:


> Just got an email from guest services, probably my 4th, that countered everything I had been told you to this point.
> 
> This email’s main point:
> NO requests for cancellations mattered that weren’t submitted via the official email that went out for annual paid in full passes. So, while being told this whole time when I cancelled in April that it was filed and I “got in line for a refund” at that point, that’s now not the case. I’ve been told for a month my refund was put in line and the annual passes would process by this month at the latest. NOW, this email just explained all the refunds were put in batches and only some of them will be paid out this month, that I should expect to see it by mid-late October.
> 
> Disney at this point can go to hell. This has been such a cluster F. I’m entirely convinced they are doing this to push pass holders away as they make way more money with regular vacationers. How else can you explain a multi-billion dollar company being this horrid?


I think that email is incorrect. I cancelled two of my 4, via chat in the app, not email.  I got an email confirmation for two cancelled passes. The correct passes have disappeared from my account.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ipianomantanner said:


> Just got an email from guest services, probably my 4th, that countered everything I had been told you to this point.
> 
> This email’s main point:
> NO requests for cancellations mattered that weren’t submitted via the official email that went out for annual paid in full passes. So, while being told this whole time when I cancelled in April that it was filed and I “got in line for a refund” at that point, that’s now not the case. I’ve been told for a month my refund was put in line and the annual passes would process by this month at the latest. NOW, this email just explained all the refunds were put in batches and only some of them will be paid out this month, that I should expect to see it by mid-late October.
> 
> Disney at this point can go to hell. This has been such a cluster F. I’m entirely convinced they are doing this to push pass holders away as they make way more money with regular vacationers. How else can you explain a multi-billion dollar company being this horrid?



I am a paid in full Platinum Annual pass holder in Canada....I never received an email with my options.  I called the AP phone number and was able to cancel over the phone.  I received an email confirming the cancellation of our 2 AP.  I did receive the partial refunds for the closures and am still waiting for our refunds for the remaining cancellation.  However since I upgraded some WDW tickets to our APs, I am expecting to receive a cheque in the mail, which I have been told can take up to the end of October.


----------



## cdurham1

Who would have ever thought Disney customer service would be on par with IRS customer service?

I am 43 years old and have been going to WDW since I was a little kid.  This is, BY FAR, the worst they have ever handled a widespread issue.

They can't process refunds in a timely fashion?  Or even tell us what the refund is?  Or even send a confirmation that it is being processed?

I will gladly join a class action lawsuit at this point.  Anyone know of any?


----------



## cdurham1

Who would have ever thought Disney customer service would be on par with IRS customer service?

I am 43 years old and have been going to WDW since I was a little kid.  This is, BY FAR, the worst they have ever handled a widespread issue.

They can't process refunds in a timely fashion?  Or even tell us what the refund is?  Or even send a confirmation that it is being processed?

I will gladly join a class action lawsuit at this point.  Anyone know of any?


----------



## DizKids2

I am wondering if the delay on refunds has to do with their fiscal year ending today?  Maybe it's just wishful thinking that my refund will actually be processed before the end of the month.  We upgraded tickets, but paid the difference with our still active Visa, so I am not sure based on the limited info if we will get the money back on our card or via check, but I look at our card every day just in case.  Family of 5 out of state platinum passes.


----------



## emilymad

For anyone that is now being told that your cancellation request didn't go through did you get the confirmation emails from Disney?  They don't say anything but in theory I had two passes and got two emails.  One I canceled through the link but I had to call Disney for DH since he doesn't have any type of account with Disney.


----------



## kelpricer

CM “accidentally” put in for a refund for time closed back in May. I cancelled the pass once I found out that it happened and I couldn’t do anything about it. I have received nothing so far


----------



## FinallyFL

yulilin3 said:


> So has anyone else gotten a refund that was a monthly payment AP? Am I the only one here?


I have gotten a rerund for two monthly payment APs. One was cancelled via the link, I had to call to cancel the other AP.


----------



## kmorlock

It definitely feels as though there are deliberate strides being taken to create ill-will with AP holders.  It's as if they don't want us back or want to bring AP's back at all.  What better way to clear us out then get a bulk cancellation of annual passes, and simultaneously quit selling AP's?  Considering the reports from others who were there over the past couple of weeks, their big strategies that took months to design are not working out so well.  From the AP debacle, no park hopping, and park reservation system issues, it seems AP holders have taken the brunt of their horrible decision making.  Disney Leadership is lacking on every front meanwhile it seems UO is rolling along just fine.


----------



## dagored

IMHO Disney will keep the Florida AP’s and then sell packages to everyone else. 6-812 days with accommodations and many add-ons.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

dagored said:


> IMHO Disney will keep the Florida AP’s and then sell packages to everyone else. 6-812 days with accommodations and many add-ons.


such as park hopping, no reservations


----------



## Hummingbird

yulilin3 said:


> So has anyone else gotten a refund that was a monthly payment AP? Am I the only one here?



I was refunded 2 monthly payments for my daughter's pass on 09/17


----------



## cdurham1

kmorlock said:


> I highly advise to get anything and everything offered or sent to you in writing.  Keep a copy of every email and screenshots too just in case   Do not rely on their honesty, ability to keep accurate logs of your calls, or MDE.



I haven't gotten jack squat in writing, lol.  I have called twice to cancel my AP, once in early July and then a couple of weeks ago to check on it (at which point they said that the previous CM entered it wrong, but they were fixing it).  The only "proof" I have are the several hours of phone records.


----------



## Khobbs18

Getting pretty annoyed. We were cancelled even though a phone CM said we were not going to be. Disney basically said tough luck when we called 2 weeks ago. You got cancelled, you'll be refunded. Well, its the end of September and apparently we were cancelled mid July so...? We are out of state who stay on property 4-6 times per year. We spend a lot of money at Disney. We had to buy tickets for this October trip since our passes were cancelled. I think we are done after this mess. 2K has been tied up for months. No product. No refund. I am not happy.

ETA: Our passes were activated late December 2019 so we SHOULD get a fairly decent refund if we ever get one.


----------



## Lehuaann

Khobbs18 said:


> Getting pretty annoyed. We were cancelled even though a phone CM said we were not going to be. Disney basically said tough luck when we called 2 weeks ago. You got cancelled, you'll be refunded. Well, its the end of September and apparently we were cancelled mid July so...? We are out of state who stay on property 4-6 times per year. We spend a lot of money at Disney. We had to buy tickets for this October trip since our passes were cancelled. I think we are done after this mess. 2K has been tied up for months. No product. No refund. I am not happy.
> 
> ETA: Our passes were activated late December 2019 so we SHOULD get a fairly decent refund if we ever get one.



Did a VIPassholder supervisor call you directly and tell you tough luck?  Or did a  VIPassholder Help Desk CM?  Do not call and ask a CM for help other than to request a VIPassholder supervisor call you directly.  It may take a few days


----------



## Malifisent

I must admit that this whole debacle has put a serious cloud over Disney. I have two Platinum APs that, by my estimates, I’m owed approx. $1,200 for (total between the two). The card that was used to purchase them is still active. No refund as of today - 9/28. The end of September. Not the middle, or late, September.


----------



## Khobbs18

Lehuaann said:


> Did a VIPassholder supervisor call you directly and tell you tough luck?  Or did a  VIPassholder Help Desk CM?  Do not call and ask a CM for help other than to request a VIPassholder supervisor call you directly.  It may take a few days


I was on hold for 2 hours and switched to a “higher up” that WAS reversing transactions and was told it was too late since I only noticed when the passes disappeared.


----------



## Lehuaann

Khobbs18 said:


> I was on hold for 2 hours and switched to a “higher up” that WAS reversing transactions and was told it was too late since I only noticed when the passes disappeared.



Did someone have a transaction reversed? I have not read that and don’t believe higher-ups can _reverse_ cancelled APs. At least that is what many have been told.

However, depending on the case, people have received replacement APs


----------



## Skywalker-77

Just wondering if anyone has gotten their refund for cancelling their annual passes yet? Canceled my families back in July and it was stated the refund would be by Mid to Late September and with only one more day to go in the month still haven't seen our refund.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Nothing here. But I expect it to be in October because they will likely issue us a check. Original form of payment no longer exists.


----------



## yulilin3

Skywalker-77 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has gotten their refund for cancelling their annual passes yet? Canceled my families back in July and it was stated the refund would be by Mid to Late September and with only one more day to go in the month still haven't seen our refund.


merged you to the existing thread


----------



## itstrue56

Skywalker-77 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has gotten their refund for cancelling their annual passes yet? Canceled my families back in July and it was stated the refund would be by Mid to Late September and with only one more day to go in the month still haven't seen our refund.



I have not. I have emailed as suggested and have not received a response.


----------



## PrincessV

@yulilin3 I lost your quote, but no, I've not received any refunds as a monthly payments person. I think, unfortunately, I'm in a grey area that won't get any. Back when I last spoke with someone in VIP, I was told my son's AP that expired in April 2020 would not get a refund because I'd made the last payment on it in Feb. And my AP that expired in March 2020 wouldn't get a refund because I renewed early and my first three payments were all made before the mid-March date they were using to cut off payments. 

I don't think that's right or fair, but I take comfort in two things: 1. renewing early on both APs saved me money by getting it done right before price increases, and 2. I got/will get more than my money's worth out of them in usage.


----------



## Eastern

2 platinum APs. Activated January 2020. Requested full refund by phone May and June, replied to email sent in July confirming cancellation, Sam's Club purchase, original form of payment still available. No refunds yet, even for the 117 day park closure period.


----------



## FinnFogg

I am in Canada, but should otherwise be a relatively straightforward case. 5 gold passes cancelled (myself and my husband online, but had to call re the 3 kids as I did not get emails for them).  Received 5 confirmatory cancellation emails (two when I submitted the online selections, 3 more for the kids while I was on the phone with the CM cancelling their passes). Credit cars used to pay for the passes last fall still active. It’s now Sept 29 and I’ve seen nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472


----------



## lcur77

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472


Calling now


----------



## Kaldro

/s
Ok, I buy one. But I won't pay it right away, probably mid to end some year. And I won't tell you how much I am gonna pay. I have a formula based on sun activity, moonlight shadows and count of bunnies, which I may see today.
/s off

They couldn't just make up any good offer before the cancellation desaster? Like extra discounts on renewal, just to have still a grab on their loyal passholder? Oh Disney, if you ask for a regular price, be prepared


----------



## CJK

Do we know pricing? We cancelled ours in July, and haven't received a refund yet. Passes are gone from MDE. IF we could buy new passes at a good price, but not activate them until we go back to Disney, we'd consider it. Anyone know the logistics, and whether this scenario is possible?


----------



## Khobbs18

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472


WOULD LOVE TO BUY ONE WITH THE REFUND I ACCIDENTALLY GOT.... BUT HAVENT GOTTEN.

Ugh!


----------



## yulilin3

Kaldro said:


> /s
> Ok, I buy one. But I won't pay it right away, probably mid to end some year. And I won't tell you how much I am gonna pay. I have a formula based on sun activity, moonlight shadows and count of bunnies, which I may see today.
> /s off
> 
> They couldn't just make up any good offer before the cancellation desaster? Like extra discounts on renewal, just to have still a grab on their loyal passholder? Oh Disney, if you ask for a regular price, be prepared


Please be mindful of language,  you got asterisked, i edited your post


----------



## MarBee

lcur77 said:


> Calling now


Keep us posted on pricing please


----------



## lcur77

MarBee said:


> Keep us posted on pricing please


Will do. 30 minute hold so far...


----------



## ipianomantanner

Of course they would figure out how to sale new passes before remedying everything they said they would do to the original passes.

I am 100% convinced they are trying to make money to pay for refunds/cancellations.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Curious if this is for DVC gold passes too?  I let my daughter's expire.  I called for a refund for the closed days, which I still haven't received.  The pass is no longer showing in my account though.  We have two trips planned, Jan and May, that I would love to get a pass for.

I've been waiting on buying her a new ticket until I get a refund on her pass, or a refund on the race registrations I just canceled.


----------



## jo-jo

We have a trip planned in April.   If we  took the extra time, our AP would still be valid.   But we were concerned what if health wise , we couldn't make the trip, we'd be sunk.   Our plan was to get the money for the almost 8 months refund and then get a new AP for the April trip.   Start the clock again.


----------



## Best Aunt

So basically if you were thinking of calling to get an update on when you might get the money for cancelling your annual pass, you won't get through because now they are offering APs for sale -- by calling the same phone number.

They're starting a new issue before resolving the old one.  Sigh.


----------



## shoreward

Just did online chat with CM who confirmed that renewals will be on a case-by-case basis. You must call in to VIPassholder help line for complete information and assistance.  The CM referred to this as a "recovery option."

It will be interesting to see if they send out emails to guests with cancelled APs; if the phone lines are swamped now, can't possibly imagine what they will be like, once word really gets out, via official channels.


----------



## lcur77

Just got off the phone with someone. They submit a request to a team and they will reach out within 48 hours to tell you if you are eligible and to process the payment if you are. One thing I did ask about and what very surprised at the response was about upgrading tickets purchased because of the lack of AP sales. They said they will not upgrade tickets, you have to buy the pass for full price. If that is the case I do not know if I will buy the pass now.


----------



## yulilin3

lcur77 said:


> Just got off the phone with someone. They submit a request to a team and they will reach out within 48 hours to tell you if you are eligible and to process the payment if you are. One thing I did ask about and what very surprised at the response was about upgrading tickets purchased because of the lack of AP sales. They said they will not upgrade tickets, you have to buy the pass for full price. If that is the case I do not know if I will buy the pass now.


just when I think "that's the worst possible decision Disney has done" they surprise me
Why would they
A. Not do this online
B. Rely on the phone team who are obviously swamped and have been since April
C. not come out with a clear set of rules so people can think about what they want to do and then decide to call


----------



## hertamaniac

shoreward said:


> Just did online chat with CM who confirmed that renewals will be on a case-by-case basis. You must call in to VIPassholder help line for complete information and assistance.  The CM referred to this as a "recovery option."
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they send out emails to guests with cancelled APs; if the phone lines are swamped now, can't possibly imagine what they will be like, once word really gets out, via official channels.



The only "recovery option" that I would consider is if they offered us 24 months from the moment we re-scan into a WDW theme park (and not try to gouge me for parking when trying to enter said park).

This shell game of finding your refund money is merely an exercise of Disney adding more shells.


----------



## JessLCH

What if we still just want out money back?  When will they refund?  The email said mid to late September.  September ends tomorrow!


----------



## jo-jo

Just to throw a little more chatter into the mix... My DD's family have APs.   They just took the partial refund.    But the youngest who turned 3, now needs a ticket.  Talking to chat, they said since the rest of the family has APs, they would be allowed to buy a new AP for her.


----------



## hertamaniac

JessLCH said:


> What if we still just want out money back?  When will they refund?  The email said mid to late September.  September ends tomorrow!



I think the e-mail I got said they would be sending out the refunds mid to late September; it didn't mention the method of transport.


----------



## JessLCH

Here is the exact language from the email I received confirming the refund request:
*Refunds to original form of payment can be expected by mid- to late September. Refunds may take up to an additional month to receive if original form of payment is not available.*


----------



## Eastern

Has this been posted? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/paid-in-full-annual-pass-reopening-refund/?


If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given) exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be refunded to you.
The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.

I used their formula and it does come out to what I expected. Now they just have to send me the check.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I just did a call with the AP line and got most of the same info as already posted. I have already canceled and received my refund as I posted up thread..But I went ahead and bought the Fl 4 day ticket with my refund, I asked if I could apply that to another AP and got the same answer as above...No. The CM then said that I could do that at Disney Springs when I come down along with setting up the monthly plan again, *I'm not so sure*..but if I did that I would probably lose my park reservations so not going to try. I will just use the 4 day and buy an AP after...if they still will be offering them.


----------



## Dis703

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472



How can they be selling passes when they still have days that we can't access certain parks for a park reservation?  That seems rather strange.


----------



## DisneyHomework

I’m on 1 hour plus hold... hearing a Canada song again which makes me wonder where my call routed?  I have previously emailed multiple times and asked for a pause or apply the refunds to an annual pass that was pushed out further.  Very curious about this option, and, about what my refund actually is and when I will see it.


----------



## shoreward

It was just announced that Disney is laying off 28,000 CMs.  Maybe that is why they are now selling APs - they need cash and they need visitors.

Text of memo sent to CMs by Josh D’Amaro:



> Team,
> I write this note to you today to share some difficult decisions that we have had to make regarding our Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products organization.
> Let me start with my belief that the heart and soul of our business is and always will be people. Just like all of you, I love what I do. I also love being surrounded by people who think about their roles as more than jobs, but as opportunities to be a part of something special, something different, and something truly magical.
> Earlier this year, in response to the pandemic, we were forced to close our businesses around the world. Few of us could have imagined how significantly the pandemic would impact us — both at work and in our daily lives. We initially hoped that this situation would be short-lived, and that we would recover quickly and return to normal. Seven months later, we find that has not been the case. And, as a result, today we are now forced to reduce the size of our team across executive, salaried, and hourly roles.
> As you can imagine, a decision of this magnitude is not easy. For the last several months, our management team has worked tirelessly to avoid having to separate anyone from the company. We’ve cut expenses, suspended capital projects, furloughed our cast members while still paying benefits, and modified our operations to run as efficiently as possible, however, we simply cannot responsibly stay fully staffed while operating at such limited capacity.
> As heartbreaking as it is to take this action, this is the only feasible option we have in light of the prolonged impact of COVID-19 on our business, including limited capacity due to physical distancing requirements and the continued uncertainty regarding the duration of the pandemic.
> Thank you for your dedication, patience and understanding during these difficult times. I know that these changes will be challenging. It will take time for all of us to process this information and its impact. We will be scheduling appointments with our affected salaried and non-union hourly employees over the next few days. Additionally, today we will begin the process of discussing next steps with unions. We encourage you to visit The Hub or the WDI Homepage for any support you may need.
> For those who will be affected by this decision, I want to thank you for all that you have done for our company and our guests. While we don’t know when the pandemic will be behind us, we are confident in our resilience, and hope to welcome back Cast Members and employees when we can.
> Most sincerely,
> 
> Josh D’Amaro
> Chairman of Disney Parks, Experiences and Products


----------



## beethOH

I’m being told that of our four annual passes, mine - the only one WITH a MDE - is the one that didn’t get cancelled.

July 14th -cancelled via email - received one email confirming cancellation (no names/accounts
July 27th - called to confirm cancellation and found out only my pass was linked to the email since I’m the only pass with MDE. Asked that all the other passes for our family - husband and two children - be cancelled. Received two email confirmations of cancellation after this conversation.

August 8th - called AGAIN because still worried my husbands hasn’t been cancelled since we were missing a 4th cancellation confirmation email. Called and they spoke with BOTH myself AND my husband. We confirmed we wanted ALL passes cancelled. They said my husbands hasn’t been cancelled yet and we did so. We received a fourth confirmation of cancellation email after this phone call.

TODAY - on chat looking for update of refund. Now they are saying everyone’s pass EXCEPT MINE is cancelled. The person who called every single time. The person who asked them to cancel all four passes every single time. The only person with an MDE account. The person who owns the email address they sent the cancellation request and confirmations to. They’re saying I never cancelled.

I can’t with this anymore. GOOD GRIEF  We got our passes in late Nov. 2019. First time EVER as passholders. Been taking our kids for five years. We’ve been so excited to become passholders and enjoy that perk. I don’t know if I can give them any more money after all this 



emilymad said:


> For anyone that is now being told that your cancellation request didn't go through did you get the confirmation emails from Disney?  They don't say anything but in theory I had two passes and got two emails.  One I canceled through the link but I had to call Disney for DH since he doesn't have any type of account with Disney.


----------



## OKWFan88

I spoke to a CM today about the status of my refund (out of state AP - cancelled end of June) and they stated if I don't get it by the end of Sept then I should call back. So I said the end of Sept is tomorrow and they repeated for me to call back if not received. (My original payment is still active - Chase Disney Visa) I just have to shake my head. The ridiculousness of all of this is insane.


----------



## kmorlock

IF they had half a clue, they would have offered the option to pause AP’s.  So many people would have likely gone that route.  As a DVC’er, we plan everything around use years, banking/borrowing, etc.  Between DVC, and FL Residents, we probably count as a majority in the bulk of the AP members.  To have the assurance that whether we waited out a year, or went back July 4th, our pass would be there, intact and with whatever remaining time would have been the easiest route for us and them(plus maybe extra for the closed months  thrown in as  dust).  It may not have been right for every single person’s situation but, I’d bet most of us would have taken that offer in a heartbeat. How do these crazily paid execs come up with these nonsensical strategies?


----------



## KristinU

kmorlock said:


> IF they had half a clue, they would have offered the option to pause AP’s.  So many people would have likely gone that route.  As a DVC’er, we plan everything around use years, banking/borrowing, etc.  Between DVC, and FL Residents, we probably count as a majority in the bulk of the AP members.  To have the assurance that whether we waited out a year, or went back July 4th, our pass would be there, intact and with whatever remaining time would have been the easiest route for us and them(plus maybe extra for the closed months  thrown in as  dust).  It may not have been right for every single person’s situation but, I’d bet most of us would have taken that offer in a heartbeat. How do these crazily paid execs come up with these nonsensical strategies?



The only case that I can think of against allowing a pause is that the liability is still on the books and hangs out there until whatever deadline date they'd make up.  Two years, three years? Tough to figure out what would be feasible for them and satisfactory to passholders.   It seems to me that the refund option is for accounting purposes and they wanted it to be as clean as possible for the books.  Incredible customer satisfaction mess, though.  I can't express how badly this has impacted my family's impression of WDW and Disney in general.  DH and I have been going at least annually, usually much more often, since our honeymoon in 1994.  I'm actually finding myself not even watching Disney+ content lately.  And now with so many CMs losing jobs, it makes me more sad and more mad.  I understand that it is a business, but the handling and PR spin could have been so much better.


----------



## la la limon

Has anyone who put in a request for an AP heard back yet? On Saturday, a CM took down my info and said they would be in touch within 48 hours. It's now Wednesday. Not sure if I should call again or sit tight...

TIA!


----------



## kmorlock

It will be interesting to see if anyone posts a credit card refund today for AP's.


----------



## Gary2T

beethOH said:


> I’m being told that of our four annual passes, mine - the only one WITH a MDE - is the one that didn’t get cancelled.
> 
> July 14th -cancelled via email - received one email confirming cancellation (no names/accounts
> July 27th - called to confirm cancellation and found out only my pass was linked to the email since I’m the only pass with MDE. Asked that all the other passes for our family - husband and two children - be cancelled. Received two email confirmations of cancellation after this conversation.
> 
> August 8th - called AGAIN because still worried my husbands hasn’t been cancelled since we were missing a 4th cancellation confirmation email. Called and they spoke with BOTH myself AND my husband. We confirmed we wanted ALL passes cancelled. They said my husbands hasn’t been cancelled yet and we did so. We received a fourth confirmation of cancellation email after this phone call.
> 
> TODAY - on chat looking for update of refund. Now they are saying everyone’s pass EXCEPT MINE is cancelled. The person who called every single time. The person who asked them to cancel all four passes every single time. The only person with an MDE account. The person who owns the email address they sent the cancellation request and confirmations to. They’re saying I never cancelled.
> 
> I can’t with this anymore. GOOD GRIEF  We got our passes in late Nov. 2019. First time EVER as passholders. Been taking our kids for five years. We’ve been so excited to become passholders and enjoy that perk. I don’t know if I can give them any more money after all this




Had a somewhat similar (but opposite) experience with our family passes.  4 passes, 1 MDE account (mine).  Called the AP number in early July and requested a refund for the closure period and for our passes to expire on their original date (7/17).  Spent 7/10-7/17 at the parks using our passes.  On 7/16 saw 3 refunds hit my credit card.  MDE showed all passes valid through 8/12.  

Got the email (at the MDE account address) with the link to extend or refund my pass at the end of July.  Since I only received 3 or the 4 expected refunds, I followed the link and put in refund again.  Fast forward to  September, I get a check in the mail for a pass refund.  Great.  Log into MDE a few days later... I have no AP, and the rest of my family has theirs until 12/12/20 even though they were refunded back in July.

Bottom line... the entire system is a mess.  Factor in passes that don't have a MDE account and things really seem to get lost.


----------



## ellbell

kmorlock said:


> It will be interesting to see if anyone posts a credit card refund today for AP's.


I still don't have mine.


----------



## orey22

It's Sept. 30th, and ZERO refund for my AP.  I only wonder what the in world Disney's accounting department is doing. My thought is they've been told to delay, wait, or push all refunds until Nov-Dec or even later to get out of this fiscal year's reporting. Bob Chapek and Disney get a failing grade for the way AP have been handled, almost as though there is no plan what-so-ever. So very, very sad.


----------



## jeanneg

September 30th and I don’t have mine either


----------



## OKWFan88

Add me to the zero refund and its the final day of September. Guess I'll be calling in again...


----------



## KBoopaloo

kmorlock said:


> IF they had half a clue, they would have offered the option to pause AP’s.  So many people would have likely gone that route.  As a DVC’er, we plan everything around use years, banking/borrowing, etc.  Between DVC, and FL Residents, we probably count as a majority in the bulk of the AP members.  To have the assurance that whether we waited out a year, or went back July 4th, our pass would be there, intact and with whatever remaining time would have been the easiest route for us and them(plus maybe extra for the closed months  thrown in as  dust).  It may not have been right for every single person’s situation but, I’d bet most of us would have taken that offer in a heartbeat. How do these crazily paid execs come up with these nonsensical strategies?


YES. This would have been the best possible scenario for me and far less frustrating.


----------



## OffToDWD

kmorlock said:


> IF they had half a clue, they would have offered the option to pause AP’s.  So many people would have likely gone that route.  As a DVC’er, we plan everything around use years, banking/borrowing, etc.  Between DVC, and FL Residents, we probably count as a majority in the bulk of the AP members.  To have the assurance that whether we waited out a year, or went back July 4th, our pass would be there, intact and with whatever remaining time would have been the easiest route for us and them(plus maybe extra for the closed months  thrown in as  dust).  It may not have been right for every single person’s situation but, I’d bet most of us would have taken that offer in a heartbeat. How do these crazily paid execs come up with these nonsensical strategies?



Totally!  I asked about it and was just told "no, it's not an option".

Also... no refund yet for us either!


----------



## ellbell

I contacted thr AP services chat this morning and got a canned response of sorry for the delay, we are processing the refunds as fast as possible.  No they do noy have an ETA.


----------



## mickeynut1

Skywalker-77 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has gotten their refund for cancelling their annual passes yet? Canceled my families back in July and it was stated the refund would be by Mid to Late September and with only one more day to go in the month still haven't seen our refund.



I called to request my partial refund on 6/1 (my AP expired 6/7).  Called again 6/17 was told by mid-July they'd be working on extensions/refunds and to call back if I didn't hear anything by late July/early August.  Hadn't heard anything so called again on 7/27 and was told to give it another month or two as they're really backed up.  Waited until 9/22 and called back.  I got a real nice CM who was very helpful.  He saw my request from back in June so he put me on hold to try and figure out what was going on.  Came back a few times to check to make sure I was still holding and to thank me for being patient as he had to talk to another department to get it straightened out.  After about an hour on the phone, the end result was him having to re-issue my refund request as my original request somehow got lost in the shuffle and was sitting in limbo.  He said he tried to get an ETA on the refund check, but was told they really couldn't give him one as it just depends on how long it takes to get everything processed and a check mailed out.  He said it should get done sooner rather than later, but to give it a couple of weeks.  I haven't received anything yet, but it has only been a week.  I'll probably give it until mid-Oct before I call back if I don't receive anything by then.


----------



## OKWFan88

After 45 min on hold I was told by a rep on the pass holder line that the refunds have been delayed and now looking at beginning of October for those who are waiting for refund to original payment method. She was very nice and kept apologizing that she couldn’t give more info but stated that they now are being told beginning of October. But who knows really...


----------



## luvthatdisney

We have not received any refunds for our 4 Gold AP's.  Requested refunds twice (May and July).  Hearing about all of the layoffs and now AP's being sold again it really brings light to the financial issues Disney is facing (other companies as well).  Of course, the pandemic has thrown us all for a loop, but I think there were ways this giant company could have retained their most loyal customers.  Just so disappointing!


----------



## Eastern

I've been tempted to call but figured it was just a waste of time.


----------



## mickey1968

DON'T GIVE UP!!! I got my FULL PRICE refund for my out of state Platinum Pass today!!! I had an unactivated AP on my MDE account and requested a refund on July 24. I never received the mass email that was sent out but learned of the option on The DIS and called. I was going to make a followup call today but checked my bank account first and there it was! I had way fewer variables to consider and it was pretty cut and dry, but waiting was starting to get to me as well. But put yourself in the shoes of any Cast Member at this point and you know they are so slammed and overworked and now huge layoffs. This was a nightmare of ultimate proportions in terms of moving parts and logistics.

Good luck!


----------



## DisneyHomework

kmorlock said:


> IF they had half a clue, they would have offered the option to pause AP’s.  So many people would have likely gone that route.  As a DVC’er, we plan everything around use years, banking/borrowing, etc.  Between DVC, and FL Residents, we probably count as a majority in the bulk of the AP members.  To have the assurance that whether we waited out a year, or went back July 4th, our pass would be there, intact and with whatever remaining time would have been the easiest route for us and them(plus maybe extra for the closed months  thrown in as  dust).  It may not have been right for every single person’s situation but, I’d bet most of us would have taken that offer in a heartbeat. How do these crazily paid execs come up with these nonsensical strategies?


We would have done this in a heartbeat, even for no extra time, just a pause button.


----------



## KayKayJS

Still no refund for 2 platinum APs that were paid in full.


----------



## MsVanderquack

It is now a couple hours past close of business on the last day of September, and no refund for our two Platinum APs bought directly from Disney and activated at the end of January. Just double checked my credit card (same one I used to buy and still use, and CM I cancelled with had noted that info and said it was good because it would be easier to get my refund...). 

This whole process has been ridiculous. Well, at least our calls and emails will help to keep some CMs employed during these difficult months.


----------



## focusondisney

MsVanderquack said:


> This whole process has been ridiculous. Well, at least our calls and emails will help to keep some CMs employed during these difficult months.



I was thinking it the news of layoffs sure isn’t gonna help people with getting refunds.


----------



## wendow

No refund for us either. Requested refunds on 5 of our 6 AP's back on Aug 9. I knew it would take awhile but the CM said we'd have our refund 'by the end of Sept' and to call if we hadn't seen it by then. Since it appears they are universally delayed, I'll keep waiting but this is kinda sorta ridiculous.


----------



## oohykitten

I am not upset at waiting. What bothers me is no idea what my refund will be. I’ve cancelled a major investment into my vacations, and I get to sit and wait and hope it’s a fair refund.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I am a paid in full Platinum Annual pass holder in Canada....I never received an email with my options.  I called the AP phone number and was able to cancel over the phone.  I received an email confirming the cancellation of our 2 AP.  I did receive the partial refunds for the closures and am still waiting for our refunds for the remaining cancellation.  However since I upgraded some WDW tickets to our APs, I am expecting to receive a cheque in the mail, which I have been told can take up to the end of October.



UPDATE:  Received balance of our Out of State Platinum Annual Passes.  Credit was posted to my credit card dated September 29, 2020.  Our AP's had an original expiration date of 2020-11-27.  I had requested the refund for the closure period on June 7, 2020 and for each AP, we received a refund of $383.13 on July 16, 2020.  I did not receive the email with the option for the cancellation of the balance of the APs so I called the VIPassholder telephone number (407-939-7727) on July 19, 2020 and spoke to a CM.  I received 2 generic emails after the completion of the call confirming my selection to cancel the APs.  I was advised that the refund would be to the original form of payment, but since I upgraded some WDW tickets to our APs, I assumed that I would receive a cheque in the mail.  I checked my credit card this morning and WDW posted the credit for the balance of our annual passes on September 29, 2020 and we received an additional $451.37 refund for each of our annual passes.  I did not receive a calculation of the refund amount but the amount comes close to the amount I calculated using the formula Disney previously provided.  In summary, Paid In Full, Out of State Platinum AP (not a renewal) with an original expiration date of 2020-11-27, total refund received (closure period + balance) was $834.55.


----------



## jo-jo

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> UPDATE:  Received balance of our Out of State Platinum Annual Passes.  Credit was posted to my credit card dated September 29, 2020.  Our AP's had an original expiration date of 2020-11-27.  I had requested the refund for the closure period on June 7, 2020 and for each AP, we received a refund of $383.13 on July 16, 2020.  I did not receive the email with the option for the cancellation of the balance of the APs so I called the VIPassholder telephone number (407-939-7727) on July 19, 2020 and spoke to a CM.  I received 2 generic emails after the completion of the call confirming my selection to cancel the APs.  I was advised that the refund would be to the original form of payment, but since I upgraded some WDW tickets to our APs, I assumed that I would receive a cheque in the mail.  I checked my credit card this morning and WDW posted the credit for the balance of our annual passes on September 29, 2020 and we received an additional $451.37 refund for each of our annual passes.  I did not receive a calculation of the refund amount but the amount comes close to the amount I calculated using the formula Disney previously provided.  In summary, Paid In Full, Out of State Platinum AP (not a renewal) with an original expiration date of 2020-11-27, total refund received (closure period + balance) was $834.55.



What did your passes cost?   I've never looked into Platinum.

How many day did you use your pass?   Did that effect the refund outcome?

I hope your refund is the first of many that we hear of today.

 ETA        I just checked mine account....no refund so far.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> UPDATE:  Received balance of our Out of State Platinum Annual Passes.  Credit was posted to my credit card dated September 29, 2020.  Our AP's had an original expiration date of 2020-11-27.  I had requested the refund for the closure period on June 7, 2020 and for each AP, we received a refund of $383.13 on July 16, 2020.  I did not receive the email with the option for the cancellation of the balance of the APs so I called the VIPassholder telephone number (407-939-7727) on July 19, 2020 and spoke to a CM.  I received 2 generic emails after the completion of the call confirming my selection to cancel the APs.  I was advised that the refund would be to the original form of payment, but since I upgraded some WDW tickets to our APs, I assumed that I would receive a cheque in the mail.  I checked my credit card this morning and WDW posted the credit for the balance of our annual passes on September 29, 2020 and we received an additional $451.37 refund for each of our annual passes.  I did not receive a calculation of the refund amount but the amount comes close to the amount I calculated using the formula Disney previously provided.  In summary, Paid In Full, Out of State Platinum AP (not a renewal) with an original expiration date of 2020-11-27, total refund received (closure period + balance) was $834.55.


This will be my exact scenario- out of state paid in full and upgraded from WDW hoppers, didn’t get the email but called and got the generic emails after confirming.  Still waiting here but this is good news.  Thanks for sharing the details!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

jo-jo said:


> What did your passes cost?   I've never looked into Platinum.
> 
> How many day did you use your pass?   Did that effect the refund outcome?
> 
> I hope your refund is the first of many that we hear of today.
> 
> ETA        I just checked mine account....no refund so far.



Cost on 2019-11-26, with tax was $1,191.74
Not sure of the exact dates we used the AP we were in Florida (DCL & WDW) until 2019-12-12.
No, # of days used was not an effect since there are no blackout dates for a Platinum AP.


----------



## DisneyHomework

jo-jo said:


> What did your passes cost?   I've never looked into Platinum.
> 
> How many day did you use your pass?   Did that effect the refund outcome?
> 
> I hope your refund is the first of many that we hear of today.
> 
> ETA        I just checked mine account....no refund so far.


I asked a VIP passholder supervisor about days used.  He said the usage days in the calculation explanation refers to days you were eligible to use your pass, nothing in the calculation about how many days you had already used them.  Of course we could call back and get a different answer, but he was very confident in conveying that.


----------



## Eastern

DisneyHomework said:


> I asked a VIP passholder supervisor about days used.  He said the usage days in the calculation explanation refers to days you were eligible to use your pass, nothing in the calculation about how many days you had already used them.  Of course we could call back and get a different answer, but he was very confident in conveying that.


This is correct, and can be found in writing here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/cancel-annual-pass-reopening-refund/

Also there is a new message when you call stating when to expect refunds, based on when you cancelled. Can't remember the details but it was October for cancellations made by a certain point, and 6-8 weeks after for cancellations made after that point, depending on when you cancelled. I thought they told me enough information that I didn't have to wait to talk to a live person.


----------



## GDUL

So, September has come and gone .............

My wife and I had paid in full Gold passes which started on Oct 16, 2019. I had called the AP line the first week of June requesting the partial refund.  After hearing about the cancellation email, which I never received, I called again asking to cancel both of our APs in July.   She asked for my AP number and then read the options available, and asked if I wanted to cancel saying that once a choice was made it couldn't be changed. She then asked for my wife's AP number and once given asked to speak to her. She asked her the same questions to cancel the AP.
She sent a email to both my wife and I stating that our APs were canceled.

So ........................ no partial or cancellation refund received as of October 1.


----------



## noimdisney

I received refunds on my credit card today for 3 out of 4 of my FL APs (dated Sept 29th). Numbers seem to have been calculated correctly including taking into consideration blackout dates. I am relieved. The 4th AP was purchased separately, so I'm hoping that one will credit in the next day or two.

Edit: All were canceled in July either via the email link or by calling in (I had to call to cancel my children's passes.)


----------



## jo-jo

Eastern said:


> This is correct, and can be found in writing here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/cancel-annual-pass-reopening-refund/



I read that link.     I just couldn't understand it.   Had to ask DD.   I felt like it was like the math problem....... two trains are traveling 57 mph on a 12 degree upgrade .  What time will the both meet at the top of the hill and what will the person in seat C 12 be posting on FB at that moment.


----------



## Best Aunt

Here is what the recording says if you call the V.I.Passholder Support line of 407-939-7277 today (10/01/2020):

"For those Annual Passholder guests who are on a monthly payment plan and have questions on the status of your refund, please contact our Monthly Payment Team at 888-701-4100, option 3.

For requests to cancel made between July 14 and August 11, 2020, with an active original form of payment, refunds have begun processing.  Refunds may take one to two billing cycles to become available in your account, depending on your financial institution.

If your original method of payment is not available, you may expect a check by mid to late October for your refund amount.

Requests made after August 11, 2020 with an active original payment method, your refund can be expected six to eight weeks after the date your request was made.  If your original payment method is no longer available, it will take additional time for your refund to be processed.

If you would like to be able to estimate the amount of your refund, please visit Disneyworld.com/passholderUpdates for information about when partial refunds apply and how they are calculated.

For all other inquiries, please stay on the line…"

[Note that the emails with the links to cancel started arriving 07/14/2020, so that is why the recording mentions that date.]


----------



## ipianomantanner

Best Aunt said:


> Here is what the recording says if you call the V.I.Passholder Support line of 407-939-7277 today (10/01/2020):
> 
> "For those Annual Passholder guests who are on a monthly payment plan and have questions on the status of your refund, please contact our Monthly Payment Team at 888-701-4100, option 3.
> 
> For requests to cancel made between July 14 and August 11, 2020, with an active original form of payment, refunds have begun processing.  Refunds may take one to two billing cycles to become available in your account, depending on your financial institution.
> 
> If your original method of payment is not available, you may expect a check by mid to late October for your refund amount.
> 
> Requests made after August 11, 2020 with an active original payment method, your refund can be expected six to eight weeks after the date your request was made.  If your original payment method is no longer available, it will take additional time for your refund to be processed.
> 
> If you would like to be able to estimate the amount of your refund, please visit Disneyworld.com/passholderUpdates for information about when partial refunds apply and how they are calculated.
> 
> For all other inquiries, please stay on the line…"
> 
> [Note that the emails with the links to cancel started arriving 07/14/2020, so that is why the recording mentions that date.]




Yeah, this is absolute BS and the SAME thing I was told at the end of August in regard to them being processed by end of September.  These tactics are grotesque from Disney. 

Im begging someone to start a class-action lawsuit.  This entire board would job on the train - I just dont even know where to start.


----------



## KristinU

Glad to see some movement on refunds!!  At least that gives me some hope that this falderal will all be over for all of us at some point!

As for me, nothing here yet.  Out of state platinum passes for 3 of us, purchased and activated January 24, 2020, upgraded from hoppers.  Full cancellation requested via email links on two of our three, I had to call to request for DS's since we didn't receive a separate email on that.  We got the generic email confirmations for all three.

As I was typing, you posted the updated outgoing message @Best Aunt - thank you!!!


----------



## orey22

ipianomantanner said:


> Yeah, this is absolute BS and the SAME thing I was told at the end of August in regard to them being processed by end of September.  These tactics are grotesque from Disney.
> 
> Im begging someone to start a class-action lawsuit.  This entire board would job on the train - I just dont even know where to start.



I'm right with you, still waiting for that "magical" refund, Disney get's and F- for handling of AP during Covid!

From prior experience with class action lawsuits, my bet is there will be one, but you will not hear anything about it for 5-7 years from now. I've been apart of a few with computer parts etc, and it's always way past when you had the interaction with the company. My best guess is Disney will have to refund the full amount of the AP 5-7 years from now with an additional amount of interest added on. I know it's not much, but Disney will have to pay the piper at some point for this Horse and Donkey show they've put AP through. 

Serenity Now!!!!


----------



## iwannabdduck

I checked online this morning and it looks like the refund for my AP cancellation was posted to my credit card.  It was double the amount I received from Disney a couple of months ago for when the parks were temporarily closed earlier this spring.    Hopefully this means the refund process has actually started now for everyone else too.


----------



## StacyStrong

Personally I think people are equating poor handling and planning to subterfuge. Disney is a huge company and I think they should be handling things way way better, but with that said I still don't think any of this is happening in bad faith. I understand peoples money is being tied up and that's awful and I'm upset too, but personally think calls for a class action are a bit over the top.

I'm glad to hear people are getting refunds finally. Still don't think I'll get mine for a while based upon a Sams Club purchase, but I'm hopeful nonetheless.


----------



## Turksmom

Received one refund on credit card for cancelled out of state platinum AP yesterday. Original expiration was 5/28/20. Refund was $186.79.
Does anyone know if gift card purchases are refunded to gift card, or refunded by check? The second cancelled AP was purchased with a gift card and I'm going crazy trying to find it.

ETA- I just found it! Although, I'm still curious, if anyone knows the answer.


----------



## ellbell

I usually check a few times a day.  Earlier today my refund wasn't showing but it's there now.  So they are processing pretty quickly now.


----------



## StacyStrong

ellbell said:


> I usually check a few times a day.  Earlier today my refund wasn't showing but it's there now.  So they are processing pretty quickly now.


Would you mind sharing any details?


----------



## ellbell

StacyStrong said:


> Would you mind sharing any details?


I'm not sure how much the refund was in USD because I am Canadian and the refund shows on my card as CAD.  I upgraded park hopper tickets on December 14, 2019 and requested my cancellation on July 14th, 2020 through the email that was sent.  My refund in CAD was $1224.89.


----------



## dreamit

I received a refund to my credit card today for $396.20. I had a platinum pass with an original expiration date of 7/5. We took a trip the week of 7/11 so I was able to use the pass for that trip before submitting an online request to cancel on 8/11.


----------



## Disneymoon23

Is anyone out there still waiting on their partial refund for the park closure period? We have two Platinum APs that were upgraded from regular park hoppers last September. The original expiration date was 9/9 (it is now 10/9 with that extra month added). I called near the end of May to request the partial refund option, but have not received any money yet. The original credit card is still active, so I'm not sure what the issue is. Based on the stories I'm seeing here I'm starting to think I should call before my passes disappear from MDE just to make sure something wasn't screwed up somewhere.


----------



## iwannabdduck

Turksmom said:


> Received one refund on credit card for cancelled out of state platinum AP yesterday. Original expiration was 5/28/20. Refund was $186.79.
> Does anyone know if gift card purchases are refunded to gift card, or refunded by check? The second cancelled AP was purchased with a gift card and I'm going crazy trying to find it.
> 
> ETA- I just found it! Although, I'm still curious, if anyone knows the answer.


I do not know for certain, but Disney has indicated the refund will go back the way it was paid.  So I would assume it will go to your gift card.  I have previous experience with Disney GC purchases being refunded back to the actual GC.  Your best bet is to register the card on disneygiftcard.com and then monitoring the balance online there.  As you probably know, each card will hold up to $1,000.


----------



## Disneyhanna

iwannabdduck said:


> I do not know for certain, but Disney has indicated the refund will go back the way it was paid.  So I would assume it will go to your gift card.  I have previous experience with Disney GC purchases being refunded back to the actual GC.  Your best bet is to register the card on disneygiftcard.com and then monitoring the balance online there.  As you probably know, each card will hold up to $1,000.



I called about this before cancelling and the CM said anything paid with a GC will be refunded via check!


----------



## OKWFan88

I've been checking all day and still no refunds. I had upgraded my park hopper ticket to an annual pass with Chase Disney Visa ,so I would assume they would refund back to that since I upgraded using that card... I cancelled at the end of July, so maybe sometime next week it should show up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JessLCH

Just received credit card refund for my husband's and son's APs which were upgraded from park hoppers at the park.  Surprisingly have not yet received the refund for my straightforward AP renewal.


----------



## OffToDWD

Just received refund back to the original payment (credit card) for all 4 of our passes!


----------



## FinnFogg

My refund for 5 DVC Gold Passes was just refunded to my original form of payment.  Activated Nov 8, 2019. Paid US$749 (incl tax) for each pass. Received a refund of approx US$490 per pass (refund was in C$, so that’s an approximation). 

** Feeling a bit sheepish now about the scathing email I wrote to them on Tuesday.


----------



## elgerber

one of mine was bought from Sams and the other on a card that is long closed.  I hope they can tell the card is closed.


----------



## jeanneg

Still waiting.....


----------



## CJK

jeanneg said:


> Still waiting.....


Me too!


----------



## Kaarup

Out of state Platimum passes.  Orig expiration date was to be Jan 24, 2021.  two tickets, both now listed as pending credit card refunds at $1026.14 each.  to original fop.  I had figured we should get back $1026.90.... close enough!!


----------



## yulilin3

So happy some of you have started getting your refunds


----------



## jimim

I really don’t think anyone is driving the bus.
I have been asking about my refund for weeks and I get the same fluff answer. Today I get an email. “You should have gotten ur refund way by now. We have Risen this to another team and they will be issuing a new check to you”. Say what?  Suddenly I should have gotten it a while ago?  They just figured this out. I really think no one knows what the other is doing. I still find it completely unacceptable that they can pull my name up. See if it was mailed or whatever. How much it was. Dates. Amounts. Everyrhing. Every other business in the world can do this.

I mean I love Disney and I give them a break all the time but want my money and I want it now. I have to pay them upfront for various services.  I am so fired up by all this. I really just want this done with.


----------



## jimim

ipianomantanner said:


> Yeah, this is absolute BS and the SAME thing I was told at the end of August in regard to them being processed by end of September.  These tactics are grotesque from Disney.
> 
> Im begging someone to start a class-action lawsuit.  This entire board would job on the train - I just dont even know where to start.


ya isn't that new message awesome.  first they say by end of sept now it's extended.  I call these scumbag tactics.  I'm on hold to see what that email response even meant.  I want to know if a check was issued.  they have to know.  I mean come on. there has to be a check number and amount.  there has to be a physical person who is at the end of all this crazy trail that leads nowhere.


----------



## starstruck93

I purchased a DVC annual pass on March 6th of this year. I used 4 days... March 6-10th. I had a trip booked for late Oct but cancelled in early May. I called in May and requested a refund, not an extension. I was told I would have a prorated refund in a few weeks. In late July I still didn’t have a refund so I called again and was told they sent an email that you had to respond to verifying if you wanted an extension or a refund... I never received the email so I asked if I could just do it over the phone.... the cast member agreed and put the request in. I was told late Sept I would have a refund. I called last week to make sure there wasn’t an issue with my information and was told that everything was fine and that it should be going through soon. This AM the refund went to my bank account.... it looks like I was refunded the full AP amount instead of the prorated amount. The total was $748 (DVC gold AP. )


----------



## Malifisent

StacyStrong said:


> I understand peoples money is being tied up and that's awful and I'm upset too, but personally think calls for a class action are a bit over the top.


Calls for a class action suit aren’t really over the top at this point.

Disney effectively took back what was paid for.
Disney stated that refunds would be received in late September.
Many people haven’t even received a refund for the partial closure.
It is now October, and Disney is now telling people they have JUST BEGUN processing refunds. After telling people for months they would receive their refund in late September.
Disney is also now telling people they may not see their refund until December - for their original form of payment. After telling people for months that they would receive their refund in late September.

I can’t really think of another company that would get away with taking back a product and telling the consumer they will be refunded within 4 to 5 months - possibly longer - oh, and we’re not going to tell you what your refund will be.

Disney has been egregious in the handling of this.After telling people for months that they would receive their refund in late September, yet allowing that time to pass with still no refund, no update, no information as to when they will actually receive their refund, and a blatant disregard for the consumer.


----------



## ipianomantanner

Welp. I guess all you have to do is threaten a class action in this thread and you get lucky.
Just received a refund for a little over $1800 for two paid in full platinum APs that were active for 3 months. At least Disney got the math right. I’m out of this thread - finally!!


----------



## Malifisent

I’ve been on with Disney for almost two hours. 
I’m told that they just started processing refunds, and I may receive a refund by the end of October.
When I asked to speak to a manager, I’m told there is no one I can talk to, “it is what it is”. 
You can’t make this stuff up. 
The CM stated they have been instructed to NOT escalate any calls and that no one will speak to people regarding this. 
That Disney began processing the refunds later than expected and “it is what it is”. 
I have asked for 20 mins now to speak to a manager. 
The CM continues to tell me there is no one for them to transfer to...that I can send an email to Disney relations.


----------



## MichiganScott

FinnFogg said:


> My refund for 5 DVC Gold Passes was just refunded to my original form of payment.  Activated Nov 8, 2019. Paid US$749 (incl tax) for each pass. Received a refund of approx US$490 per pass (refund was in C$, so that’s an approximation).
> 
> ** Feeling a bit sheepish now about the scathing email I wrote to them on Tuesday.



Oh gosh, don't be at all.  Just because they finally completed the transaction doesn't absolve them of the ridiculous inaction prior to that.


----------



## ipianomantanner

FinnFogg said:


> My refund for 5 DVC Gold Passes was just refunded to my original form of payment.  Activated Nov 8, 2019. Paid US$749 (incl tax) for each pass. Received a refund of approx US$490 per pass (refund was in C$, so that’s an approximation).
> 
> ** Feeling a bit sheepish now about the scathing email I wrote to them on Tuesday.


Don’t. They’ve been a disaster. No matter what they do today they have handled all of this incredibly wrong.


----------



## focusondisney

Turksmom said:


> Received one refund on credit card for cancelled out of state platinum AP yesterday. Original expiration was 5/28/20. Refund was $186.79.
> Does anyone know if gift card purchases are refunded to gift card, or refunded by check? The second cancelled AP was purchased with a gift card and I'm going crazy trying to find it.
> 
> ETA- I just found it! Although, I'm still curious, if anyone knows the answer.



I paid for 2 renewals with gift cards. Asked for the partial refund, not the cancellation. We got checks for the shut down period about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Gator Kate

I was so relieved to get my refund today for the amount I estimated. I was dreading having to fight with them about this. Hope the rest of you get what you're due.


----------



## ali_in_al

OOS Platinum Passholder - bought pass directly from Disney at full price and my refund is appearing on my credit card account as of this morning. Pass’s original expiration date was 6/9/20 and refund received was $233.12. Hopefully more of you will see refunds today!


----------



## KristinU

Woo Hoo!!!  Got our refunds!  OOS Platinum, upgraded from hoppers, the refund was put onto the card that was used for the upgrade (which was different from how the hoppers were paid for).  Refunds requested via the email link on 2 of our 3, had to call in for the 3rd one.  Ours were activated on 1/24/2020, refund is $1022 each.  Actually about $30 more than I had calculated, but I had calculated using the amount paid for the hoppers in the fall of 2019 plus what we paid for the upgrades vs. the "list" price when we upgraded.  Looks like they calculated based on the "list price".

I'm satisfied with the refund amount, beyond satisfied actually.  Still not satisfied at all with the process or the 3 day park reservation limit for APs (without which we likely would have kept our passes).  I'm still feeling like a jilted lover, but at least the jerk left my stuff on the front lawn in a box for me to pick up.

I hope others here are getting similar good news in their accounts and mailboxes soon!  A huge thank you to everyone for commiserating, waiting, supporting one another on this thread


----------



## DisneyHomework

KristinU said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  Got our refunds!  OOS Platinum, upgraded from hoppers, the refund was put onto the card that was used for the upgrade (which was different from how the hoppers were paid for).  Refunds requested via the email link on 2 of our 3, had to call in for the 3rd one.  Ours were activated on 1/24/2020, refund is $1022 each.  Actually about $30 more than I had calculated, but I had calculated using the amount paid for the hoppers in the fall of 2019 plus what we paid for the upgrades vs. the "list" price when we upgraded.  Looks like they calculated based on the "list price".
> 
> I'm satisfied with the refund amount, beyond satisfied actually.  Still not satisfied at all with the process or the 3 day park reservation limit for APs (without which we likely would have kept our passes).  I'm still feeling like a jilted lover, but at least the jerk left my stuff on the front lawn in a box for me to pick up.
> 
> I hope others here are getting similar good news in their accounts and mailboxes soon!  A huge thank you to everyone for commiserating, waiting, supporting one another on this thread


100 percent all of this lol.  Same refund experience this AM.  Higher than calculated.  OOS platinum- upgraded from park hopper at Epcot guest relations.  The refund came from Epcot guest relations.


----------



## OKWFan88

Gosh I am so happy that a bunch of you are getting refunds. I am still waiting. I did cancel at the end of July so wondering if they are processing refunds for people who cancelled before then first?


----------



## KristinU

OKWFan88 said:


> Gosh I am so happy that a bunch of you are getting refunds. I am still waiting. I did cancel at the end of July so wondering if they are processing refunds for people who cancelled before then first?


In case it helps: two of our passes were cancelled via the email links on July 15th, and the third was via the phone on July 21st (since DS's pass was under my MDE and didn't get an email link).

I hope yours is coming soon!


----------



## jo-jo

I also got a refund.   More than I thought. Though  I did not do the math to the dollar .   I just did I paid about $700/365 X 250 (from shut down to end of AP) would be $479.    I got $541.

They were DVC gold, purchase just after the big price jump .   Active on Nov 30. 2019

I cancelled by chat around Aug 8.. I never got "the " email from disney

ETA by request......I paid on active CC.   It was returned to that CC. 

I mentioned this before, but with partial refunds.......for my DD and DSIL their renewal AP that was paid for with my CC.   They were sent checks.   My grandkids new APS , also paid with my CC, refunded to my CC.


----------



## Best Aunt

Got my refund.

AP was paid in full, no block out dates.  Refund requested by phone 07/16/2020, which was 2 days after the emails went out.  Refund received to credit card used to pay.  I kept looking and looking on the credit card website, but I did not see the credit with the daily transactions.  But now the website shows an image of the credit card statement they are going to mail me (because my credit card cycle just ended), and the credit shows from Epcot Guest Relations.

HOW I CALCULATED IT:

When I called to cancel, they told me to use this formula to figure out what my refund would be.  They did not do the math for me.

Remember that I paid in full with no block out dates.

You need to know:
Amount you paid for your AP
Extended expiration date of your AP
That Disney World parks reopened on 07/11/2020

I took the price that I paid for the AP and divided by 366 days for the year (it was a Leap Year) to come up with the price I paid per day. 

I looked in MDE to see the extended expiration date of my AP, and wrote it down.  This was before they added an extra month extension to that; you can't use the extra extended expiration date. 

I counted up the days from the reopening date of 07/11/2020 through the extended expiration date of my AP. 

I multiplied (price I paid per day) x (number of days) = refund amount.

The amount of credit I received was $3 more than what I had calculated.


HOW TO CALCULATE IT PER THE DISNEY WEBSITE:

If you go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/passholders/paid-in-full-annual-pass-reopening-refund/?
it says to calculate your refund this way:

If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given) exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be refunded to you.
The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.
You need to know:
Amount you paid for your AP
The day you activated your AP
That Disney World theme parks closed 03/16/2020
How many block out days (if any) there were for you between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020

Access days = (366 days for the year) - (number of block out dates for you between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020)

Usable value = (Amount you paid) x (number of days between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020) divided by (access days)

Refund amount = (amount you paid for your AP) - (usable value) - (any refunds already paid to you)

But when I do it that way, it comes out to $10 less than the amount of the refund I received


----------



## itstrue56

Paid $1012.81 for my pass with taxes (it was a renewal).

Works out to about $2.77 per day. I calculated they owed me for 186 days since I canceled my pass completely.

Received $325 over the summer for the closure period and then $190 last night for the cancelation of remaining days. Total of $515, which is what $2.77 x 186 is.

This was on an out of state AP. So I was compensated correctly.


----------



## hertamaniac

Checked MDE and no more APs.  Now onto a refund investigation......


----------



## focusondisney

For those who received refunds, are your passes still showing in MDE or are they gone?  I asked for the closing period refund but did not cancel my pass. We got the partial refund, & our passes still show in MDE with the extension.  I am still worried they will cancel the whole thing.


----------



## CJK

Refunds received!! We canceled our out of state platinum passes (paid in full) in late July. The passes disappeared from MDE at some point afterwards, but not sure of date. Just received refunds this morning. It looks to be the correct amount. Good luck to everyone!!

ETA: Refund was sent to credit card.


----------



## tup1830

For those posting refunds, can you identify if it is by a CC statement credit or check?  I am waiting on a check and it seems all of these refunds are for the credit card route, not the paper check.


----------



## sghokie

Got my CC refund today. $993 I had originally activated it I think Jan15th. So it was active about 2-3 months until the shutdown.


----------



## jimim

OK I finally think I got answers, but I won't believe any of it till it happens.  My original CC is still on file but a check I guess went out to me but I never got it.  I personally think they are lying.  Well now a new check has been requested.  I found out the dollar amount to the penny also somehow.  When I calculated it against what I originally paid it came out to the dollar amount per day divided by 365.  So I was getting back 94 days.  Closure day ti june 17th cause mine expired on the 17th.  I divided out my amount [aid by 365 and then multiplied that to 94 and it is the check amount.  so there ya go for anyone wondering maybe.

so now they are telling me i won't get a check till 3-4 weeks from now.  I said If i have no check by end of october I'm calling the credit card company.  I actually already called the credit card company.  disney visa and they said they can go after them even though i paid that off already over 1 year ago.  i said no i'll wait till end of the month but after that if nothing i'm calling back.

took me 3 hrs of my time last night on the phone.  at least i got somewhere.  the cast member couldn't wait to get off with me cause i kept asking questions she couldn't answer and had to ask someone else.  don't know what her rush was.  not like they work on commission like she has to get off with me.  sorry if i have questions and now i want answers.  

i'm cx'ing the june trip.  i don't want to deal with it.  i'll move my 10 day pass to june trip if i don't cx that one.  I'm done.  i don't care about my DVC points at this point.  that's way long paid for and done with it.


----------



## lcur77

has anyone who called to purchase a pass gotten a call back yet? Not surprisingly the timeframe they provide has lapsed without a call back.


----------



## winthropf

Got my refund yesterrday.  OOS platinum renewal purchased in Feb. and effective beginning of March if I remember correctly.  received partial refund in July and balance yesterday for a total of 89% refunded, just under $900 total.  Hoping for this, but surprised.


----------



## iwannabdduck

focusondisney said:


> For those who received refunds, are your passes still showing in MDE or are they gone?  I asked for the closing period refund but did not cancel my pass. We got the partial refund, & our passes still show in MDE with the extension.  I am still worried they will cancel the whole thing.


I would think you are okay.  In my case the pass still showed in MDE the same as you after the partial refund.  Then after I cancelled it completely, it also showed as active for about a month  when I logged on with my PC.  During that time I changed my mind and called Disney to see I could un-cancel the AP and have it restored.  Was told sorry, but no ...  as they could see in their system that I had indeed cancelled the AP.  However my AP still showed as active everytime I used my cell phone to log onto MDE even though it was gone when I used my PC.   Then suddenly last weekend not only did my AP disappear from the cell phone MDE, but I was prompted to log on with my password every time and my finger print log-on was inoperative.  So I figured something was up. Sure enough, on Tuesday the AP refund was posted to my credit card.  Anyway, I tell you that long story to suggest you might call the AP help line and ask.  I'm sure they can confirm your AP as still active.


----------



## Madame

Refund posted to our CC this morning.  

So we requested a partial refund in early May I believe and received $230.43 refunded on our CC per pass in late July.
Called not long after when they announced you could fully cancel and received $352.43 refunded on our CC per pass.

In all I think we received the total amount back, and probably made some money.
We bought UCT hoppers used over NYE and upgraded after blackout (we paid the new higher price to upgrade unfortunately).  So I think we essentially recouped the entire AP price and used them 7 days over NYE.  Glad that's over though as I've probably spent $50 in international phone charges


----------



## Coppercoal

lcur77 said:


> has anyone who called to purchase a pass gotten a call back yet? Not surprisingly the timeframe they provide has lapsed without a call back.



Called Monday (before they announced you could repurchase the pass) to ask about purchasing again and was told I'd get a call back. Got a ball back Tuesday afternoon that I missed.  Got another call back yesterday evening.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Hmm, still not sure what’s going on with DSis OOS platinum

Started as a 3 day PH ticket, upgraded on the last day, (I paid for everything) originally was set to expire May 24, then with the closure,got that extended to October with the 1 month extension.

she’d called and chatted with the CM’s to cancel and had used the link to cancel as well, since I’d bought her a DVC gold pass to try to get her on the same cycle as the rest of us, and I got a refund back in July for 300 some dollars from Epcot Guest Servixe.

We had gone to Disney Aug 7-14, and she activated her Gold pass with the rest of us, under the assumption that it would just activate on the 12th...

it didn’t, and now both passes are hanging out In MDE, one due to expire this month, and the other still has a 12/30/2030 expiry date...

do I have her contact them, or should we just wait and see what happens, since I’m assuming I already got the refund?


----------



## NotGrumpyButPrettyClose

My refunds appeared online this morning on my Disney VISA, both dated 09/29.  I originally called on July 16th to cancel two DVC Gold AP's while keeping the remaining Platinum AP's and tickets intact.  The Gold AP's remained in MDE until September 10th.


----------



## Eastern

Still didn't get my refund. I'm sure it is coming. I am confident it will be correct. If not, I will call and discuss. 

I don't think anyone is lying. I think they are scrambling and overworked. Their response has not been optimal but I think they are trying. It's a huge project.


----------



## MsVanderquack

I got my refund yesterday (October 1st). 2 platinum APs purchased from Disney and activated at the very end of January this year, paid $1,119.74 each and received $1,029.38 each back.  If I don’t count the hours of dealing with customer service and the money I would’ve made from investments during this time, it was a good deal for the couple of days we went, Lol 

Also I never got the cancellation email and had to call to cancel. After I cancelled I didn’t get the confirmation email they’d said I’d get, so I did an online chat with a CM and took screen shots. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kmorlock

2 out of 3 Gold Pass refunds received!  Purchased 1/22/20, used one week.  Refunded 458.00


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

I got a refund this AM posted to my CC for 334.47 x2  for 2 out of state platinum passes. They were originally set to expire 6/27/2020. Originally we had planned on going in October 2020 so we did not request the partial refund and took the extension. The more we thought about it we decided to cancel October trip and when the option came for a full cancellation we took it.
I by no means am trying to be greedy, but I’m wondering if the amount of the refund I got today was for the closure period not the full cancellation? Was there any official word if you could get both the partial refund and the full cancellation refund? Has anyone gotten two separate transactions/ amounts back? 
I’m just wondering so I can plan ahead. We are planning a trip for next year and obviously we will have to buy tickets. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## OKWFan88

Still waiting...


----------



## b2k1121

Is it confirmed that gift card payments are being refunded back to the gift card?  We had undercover tourist hoppers that we upgraded to DVC gold passes and paid a portion with a GC, the rest with a CC.  No idea what to watch out for in terms of a refund.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

b2k1121 said:


> Is it confirmed that gift card payments are being refunded back to the gift card?  We had undercover tourist hoppers that we upgraded to DVC gold passes and paid a portion with a GC, the rest with a CC.  No idea what to watch out for in terms of a refund.


I paid for my and my husbands pass partially with gift card then with a credit card. Our refund posted this am on our credit card.


----------



## elgerber

Has anyone with a Sams club AP or an AP purchased on a closed card, had refunds yet?


----------



## Iowamomof4

b2k1121 said:


> Is it confirmed that gift card payments are being refunded back to the gift card?  We had undercover tourist hoppers that we upgraded to DVC gold passes and paid a portion with a GC, the rest with a CC.  No idea what to watch out for in terms of a refund.



I bought our passes with a GC and received two checks in the mail.


----------



## MeridaAnn

I just received my refund! I wasn't expecting it to come to my credit card because I had to replace my card and get a new number since buying the pass, but since it's the same account, I guess it was still able to go through! Very glad to be done trying to track this finally. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Kimrlav

I received my refund to my credit card for AP Platinum pass purchased June 12, 2019. I requested the refund on August 9th via the e-mail link. I am happy to receive the refund of $230 to my credit card, but sad as well that I was not able to use the pass for my May vacation and re-scheduled September vacation due to health issues and safety of family members. And, so sad for all the cast members losing their positions due to the situation. I am an out-of-state pass holder and just do not think that I would have used the pass prior to the new expiration or even renewing with the discount in October and not being able to visit until the late spring or late summer in 2021. I also have credited tickets on my MDE account from the May trip, so hopefully I will be able to upgrade to an AP in the near future.

Hope everyone gets their refunds soon and has many more magical trips in the future.


----------



## DisneySwede

Did anyone upgrade by charging it to the hotel room via magic band?  When I called to cancel they said it would go back to the credit card but if we get a check we are basically out of luck b/c you cant cash a check in Sweden.  And being in Sweden we never got an email I had to call.  Passes are gone in the web browser but exist in the app...


----------



## EddieValiant

My AP refund for my Platinum Pass came in for $243.87. Activated in June 2019 paid 952.11 after sales tax, used 5 days in June and another 4 days in Nov 2019. May 2020 trip was wrecked and I cancelled the pass because I thought it was too risky and not worth it to come in September at the time of the cancel date.


----------



## SEEING THE SIGHTS

SEEING THE SIGHTS said:


> I NEED HELP,   No one at WDW can tell me how much I will get back when I sell back my A/P back to them.  Its like asking a car salesman how much is that car but he can't tell me till after I buy it?????
> Our out of state passes will expire on 4/26/2021 that gives me 289 unused days from 7/11/2020 and we paid $1,191.74 each so that amount divided by 365 days gives me a daily cost of $3.26 so does ANYONE know if it works like that 3.26 X 289 = $942.14
> Just got off the phone with WDW asking for the amount that I paid and asked the castmember if she could tell me that my math was correct and she said something about the amount of time that pass had been used so far may be a factor .  What gives??? Am I the only one that thinks its insane to not know the amount of the refund before making a choice
> 
> The above post made by me on 7/26 We got our refunds today in the amount of 844.29 not sure of the math but I believe  pass usage is a factor we went into a WDW park at least 40 days between 12/1/2019 and park shut down, as we are snowbirds from PA.  Love to know the actual math formula that is being used.


----------



## hertamaniac

Refunds received.


----------



## DisneyHomework

focusondisney said:


> For those who received refunds, are your passes still showing in MDE or are they gone?  I asked for the closing period refund but did not cancel my pass. We got the partial refund, & our passes still show in MDE with the extension.  I am still worried they will cancel the whole thing.


Mine are gone, and I just got my refund


----------



## DisneyHomework

Eastern said:


> Still didn't get my refund. I'm sure it is coming. I am confident it will be correct. If not, I will call and discuss.
> 
> I don't think anyone is lying. I think they are scrambling and overworked. Their response has not been optimal but I think they are trying. It's a huge project.



I agree, I think it’s mainly a communication mess.  Seems like the refunds are largely fair and didn’t penalize anyone for prior use etc, the trouble came with the absence of early and clear communication so we didn’t have to wonder what would happen/when/how much.


----------



## Dugette

Well, the latest posts in this thread inspired me to check our credit cards, even though we didn't use one for our APs. We purchased PH tickets on Park Savers and then upgraded those to (out of state) APs at DHS and paid entirely with gift cards for the upgrade. So, thought for sure we'd be waiting for a check. Quite surprised that we had a $3K+ credit on one of DH's credit cards. We have used it for Disney things before (he paid for Run Disney with recently), so maybe they just use whatever they have on file. We used the Disney chat feature to cancel on 8/11, by the way.

The amount we received matched the "estimate" we requested from Disney ($1165.77/each), but it's a bit short of what I calculated using their formula. I'm not going to complain, though, as we upgraded to APs just 8 days before the parks closed, so got a full trip out of them and got back our entire investment as well (because we'd started w/discounted PH and gift cards).


----------



## DisneyHomework

I had the exact worry about days used.  That is NOT how any that I’ve seen have been posted.  Usage days in their calculation formula refers to available days to use.   We had the same type you had (almost the exact expiration and paid what you did).  My refund is within dollars of yours (not leaving it out intentionally just don’t remember specifically to the dollar).  Your calculation is accurate as of what I experienced as of yesterday.


----------



## DisneyHomework

DisneyHomework said:


> I had the exact worry about days used.  That is NOT how any that I’ve seen have been posted.  Usage days in their calculation formula refers to available days to use.   We had the same type you had (almost the exact expiration and paid what you did).  My refund is within dollars of yours (not leaving it out intentionally just don’t remember specifically to the dollar).  Your calculation is accurate as of what I experienced as of yesterday.


Meant this to reply for Seeing the Sights post but it didn’t quote correctly


----------



## Malifisent

Eastern said:


> I don't think anyone is lying. I think they are scrambling and overworked. Their response has not been optimal but I think they are trying. It's a huge project.


Disney stated customers would receive refunds by late September. 
We are going into the 2nd week of October and many customer not only have no refund, they have no information from Disney.
Disney JUST STARTED PROCESSING REFUNDS ON 10/1 - After the “Late September” timeframe they promised - and yet they didn’t notify any of those impacted.
They have had MONTHS to rectify this “huge project”. 
Disney has dropped the ball. Disney is not “trying”. Trying would have been open and honest in their communication with their consumers - not leaving them in the dark.


----------



## JFox

Canceled 7/29 via the link in the email.  Refund credited back to original form of payment 09/29.

Gold AP
Purchased January 12, 2020 $744.44
New expiration date including the 117 days: May 9, 2021.
Refund amount $603.07


----------



## Best Aunt

Malifisent said:


> Disney stated customers would receive refunds by late September.
> We are going into the 2nd week of October and many customer not only have no refund, they have no information from Disney.
> Disney JUST STARTED PROCESSING REFUNDS ON 10/1 - After the “Late September” timeframe they promised - and yet they didn’t notify any of those impacted.
> They have had MONTHS to rectify this “huge project”.
> Disney has dropped the ball. Disney is not “trying”. Trying would have been open and honest in their communication with their consumers - not leaving them in the dark.



Actually people here, including myself, have posted that they cancelled either through the 07/14/2020 email link or by phone after those emails went out, and a refund was posted to their credit card on 09/29/2020.  So while I understand your frustration, your facts are incorrect.


----------



## Eastern

Malifisent said:


> Disney stated customers would receive refunds by late September.
> We are going into the 2nd week of October and many customer not only have no refund, they have no information from Disney.
> Disney JUST STARTED PROCESSING REFUNDS ON 10/1 - After the “Late September” timeframe they promised - and yet they didn’t notify any of those impacted.
> They have had MONTHS to rectify this “huge project”.
> Disney has dropped the ball. Disney is not “trying”. Trying would have been open and honest in their communication with their consumers - not leaving them in the dark.


I had a refund for an AP that expired during the closure (May 24) pretty quickly (July 6). I requested full cancellation for 2 other APs while that was still not an option and I am still waiting for those (purchased for other family members through Sam's Club).

I feel the offer of a refund for unused days since parks closed is fair. They are refunding huge amounts of people who purchased their passes for different amounts, from different places, using different forms of payment. And some of them have changed their minds about cancelling, both ways. So I'll cut them some slack for now.


----------



## terri33inne

My update for those still waiting...

Purchased (2) adult 5 day PH on 02/11/20 for $1224
Uprgraded to AP on 03/06/20 for $1321
On 08/11/20 requested refund & cancellation via e-mail link
On 10/01/20- credit of $1231 recvd on my CC (original form of payment for both transactions
I am disappointed in the amount of the refund, as our activation date was so close to the shutdown.  Still not sure what formula they used, or if that refund is for one of the AP's, and the 2nd one is still in process.  I may try to call.  Two e-mails to them have resulted in canned responses.


----------



## OKWFan88

Still waiting for refund.


----------



## Best Aunt

terri33inne said:


> My update for those still waiting...
> 
> Purchased (2) adult 5 day PH on 02/11/20 for $1224
> Uprgraded to AP on 03/06/20 for $1321
> On 08/11/20 requested refund & cancellation via e-mail link
> On 10/01/20- credit of $1231 recvd on my CC (original form of payment for both transactions
> I am disappointed in the amount of the refund, as our activation date was so close to the shutdown.  Still not sure what formula they used, or if that refund is for one of the AP's, and the 2nd one is still in process.  I may try to call.  Two e-mails to them have resulted in canned responses.



You can look at the formulas I posted in post # 4109 on page 206 and see if that helps.


----------



## MarBee

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> I got a refund this AM posted to my CC for 334.47 x2  for 2 out of state platinum passes. They were originally set to expire 6/27/2020. Originally we had planned on going in October 2020 so we did not request the partial refund and took the extension. The more we thought about it we decided to cancel October trip and when the option came for a full cancellation we took it.
> I by no means am trying to be greedy, but I’m wondering if the amount of the refund I got today was for the closure period not the full cancellation? Was there any official word if you could get both the partial refund and the full cancellation refund? Has anyone gotten two separate transactions/ amounts back?
> I’m just wondering so I can plan ahead. We are planning a trip for next year and obviously we will have to buy tickets. Thanks in advance for your responses.


This is the exact date my families’ APs were set to expire.  We were out of state Platinum Plus.  We bought before the price increase though.  I’ve calculated that we should get back about $1200 for the 4 of us for the closure period.  This looks about right to me (depending on when you bought/what you paid).


----------



## Malifisent

Best Aunt said:


> Actually people here, including myself, have posted that they cancelled either through the 07/14/2020 email link or by phone after those emails went out, and a refund was posted to their credit card on 09/29/2020.  So while I understand your frustration, your facts are incorrect.



Nope, my facts are correct. Simply because you received a refund does not invalidate the facts I provided. Which, incidentally, were provided by Disney. They just began processing “another round of refunds on 10/1, later than they had anticipated“.


----------



## OKWFan88

Well the three other people that got AP's the same day as I that were in my party and canceled after me, have been refunded. But still no refund on mine. I called again and was told yes the pass has been cancelled and I will receive a refund but they can't tell me if it will be by check or back to the original form of payment, and can't tell me when as they said it is still showing processing but that is all they can see on their end. This has been a debacle.


----------



## StacyStrong

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> I got a refund this AM posted to my CC for 334.47 x2  for 2 out of state platinum passes. They were originally set to expire 6/27/2020. Originally we had planned on going in October 2020 so we did not request the partial refund and took the extension. The more we thought about it we decided to cancel October trip and when the option came for a full cancellation we took it.
> I by no means am trying to be greedy, but I’m wondering if the amount of the refund I got today was for the closure period not the full cancellation? Was there any official word if you could get both the partial refund and the full cancellation refund? Has anyone gotten two separate transactions/ amounts back?
> I’m just wondering so I can plan ahead. We are planning a trip for next year and obviously we will have to buy tickets. Thanks in advance for your responses.


So, a full refund as I understand it gets you a refund to your original expiration date. $334 seems right to me for a ~3.5 month refund. Of course, it depends how much you originally spent on your pass.


----------



## Calbear88

Our family had 4 annual passes and the original Annual Pass expiration date was 4/22/2020. Due to the closure, we lost 37 days of use of the passses.   We had purchased our annual passes by upgrading from our 9 day park hopper tickets to the DVC discounted platinum pass.  We paid $254.54 to upgrade per ticket, and the original 9 day park hoppers cost $543.15 each.   On 10/1/2020 we received a credit card refund with four separate credits of  $82.60  each.     With 37 days of lost use of the pass, I had expected a roughly 10% refund of the upgrade fee we paid.    Does Disney use the full purchase price of the park hopper and the upgrade fee to the platinum pass to calculate the refund?


----------



## Kaarup

focusondisney said:


> For those who received refunds, are your passes still showing in MDE or are they gone?  I asked for the closing period refund but did not cancel my pass. We got the partial refund, & our passes still show in MDE with the extension.  I am still worried they will cancel the whole thing.


Ours are gone


----------



## Noreen411

Noreen411 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to give an update now that I have called to cancel our passes.  We never received the email that went out with the online cancellation option.
> 
> I waited on hold for maybe 15 minutes and was connected to someone, but they were in reservations despite me calling the AP line.  The woman even commented that she sees I came through the AP line.  She took my name and what I was calling for and transferred me to the AP dept and advised I would be on hold probably 45 minutes.
> 
> Maybe 40 minutes later a woman named Harlowe answered and already knew my name.  She was super helpful.  She cancelled both mine and my husband’s passes.  While we were on the phone I received an email confirmation.  She said Scott’s would go to his email (he hasn’t received it yet).
> 
> She explained the calculation roughly as the remaining days left on the pass from mid August to expiration.  Our passes were due to expire in October 2020 but the extension (for park closure) applied brings the expiration to February.  So roughly half since that’s about 6 months.  The total for the 2 passes was about $2,400 so I will expect about $1,200 in September.
> 
> I mentioned that I had a Disney Gift Card that was used for $150 of the cost of passes but that gift card was thrown out after buying the passes.  She said that portion would probably be sent in a new gift card.  The balance (about $2,240) was on MasterCard which I still have but it has a new expiration date (she said that’s not a problem) and that portion of the refund will go there.  She is noting in my file that the gift card doesn’t exist anymore and said they may just put the refund back on the credit card instead of sending a gift card.
> 
> It all went very smoothly on the call.  Harlowe was great so if you call and she answers you will feel well taken care of.  Now we just wait until September and hope that we receive the refunds as expected.
> 
> And the bigger hope is that there is a vaccine for COVID19, we stop the spread, and we all stay safe and healthy.
> 
> Noreen



Hi

I wanted to come back and give an update.  

I checked my credit card online this morning and noticed two credits on my MasterCard for equal amounts totaling about $1,300.  They were posted 9/29/20.  The vendor was listed as ”Epcot Guest Relations Lake Buena Vista FL”

Based on the rough calculation used it looks like they put the full refund on the credit card used for the majority of the purchase, rather than sending me a new gift card for part of it.  I prefer it this way so am happy they just put it all on the credit card.

I’m glad I have received the refund after the long wait.   I hope everyone waiting starts to receive theirs too.

Stay safe and healthy

Noreen


----------



## jo-jo

terri33inne said:


> My update for those still waiting...
> 
> Purchased (2) adult 5 day PH on 02/11/20 for $1224
> Uprgraded to AP on 03/06/20 for $1321
> On 08/11/20 requested refund & cancellation via e-mail link
> On 10/01/20- credit of $1231 recvd on my CC (original form of payment for both transactions
> I am disappointed in the amount of the refund, as our activation date was so close to the shutdown.  Still not sure what formula they used, or if that refund is for one of the AP's, and the 2nd one is still in process.  I may try to call.  Two e-mails to them have resulted in canned responses.



Did you just get back ONE credit?  Maybe another is coming.   We had 7 APS , some cancelled, some partial refund.   We got back a separate  credit for each one.


----------



## keishashadow

At parks now. FYI if u cancelled in error can repurchase new APs as of today. In park & online


----------



## Khobbs18

keishashadow said:


> At parks now. FYI if u cancelled in error can repurchase new APs as of today. In park & online


So are they upgrading from tickets now? Where online?


----------



## keishashadow

Khobbs18 said:


> So are they upgrading from tickets now? Where online?



Not online, only in person @ GS, same procedure as pre covid days to upgrade to an AP

*of course, YMMV, never hurts to ask *

told we were ineligible to buy new APs/vouchers, as we both have passes in hand

we didn’t cancel ours entirely,  but I did take a partial credit for my DHs (which I haven’t received yet)

you’d currently have to be in what they termed ‘recovery’...two examples I was given:

1.  you cancelled your previous AP during covid  ‘by mistake’

2.  Have a child who turned 3 y.o.


----------



## Skywalker-77

OKWFan88 said:


> Still waiting for refund.


Same here


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

My tickets finally disappeared from MDE today.  Sams club purchaser so hopefully that means refund is on the way!


----------



## terri33inne

jo-jo said:


> Did you just get back ONE credit?  Maybe another is coming.   We had 7 APS , some cancelled, some partial refund.   We got back a separate  credit for each one.



That is what I'm hoping...


----------



## terri33inne

Best Aunt said:


> HOW I CALCULATED IT:
> 
> When I called to cancel, they told me to use this formula to figure out what my refund would be.  They did not do the math for me.
> 
> Remember that I paid in full with no block out dates.
> 
> You need to know:
> Amount you paid for your AP
> Extended expiration date of your AP
> That Disney World parks reopened on 07/11/2020
> 
> I took the price that I paid for the AP and divided by 366 days for the year (it was a Leap Year) to come up with the price I paid per day.
> 
> I looked in MDE to see the extended expiration date of my AP, and wrote it down.  This was before they added an extra month extension to that; you can't use the extra extended expiration date.
> 
> I counted up the days from the reopening date of 07/11/2020 through the extended expiration date of my AP.
> 
> I multiplied (price I paid per day) x (number of days) = refund amount.
> 
> The amount of credit I received was $3 more than what I had calculated.



This is my math doing that... 
Price paid=$2555/365=$6.84/day
Extended date 07/31/20 
Days up from re-opening is 20 or 345 left to use on my tickets
$6.84x345=$2359

My refund was $1231.  Am I missing something?  Or are they only covering what I paid for the upgrade?  It infuriates me that they can't answer these simple questions.


----------



## DisneyHomework

keishashadow said:


> At parks now. FYI if u cancelled in error can repurchase new APs as of today. In park & online


Not seeing this online yet.  Offered thru Disney?


terri33inne said:


> This is my math doing that...
> Price paid=$2555/365=$6.84/day
> Extended date 07/31/20
> Days up from re-opening is 20 or 345 left to use on my tickets
> $6.84x345=$2359
> 
> My refund was $1231.  Am I missing something?  Or are they only covering what I paid for the upgrade?  It infuriates me that they can't answer these simple questions.


i think you still have one more coming.  I was an upgrade and my refund was like you calculated- it was based off the total cost I paid not the portion to upgrade.  I had 3, and each one was a refund not a lump refund together.  It could even be on the bank’s end that one of the refunds batched thru before the weekend and the other shows up later?  I would give it a business day.  I was told that if there was a question about my refund amount that I could call then and the calculation would be reviewed with me (obviously agree ridiculous this can’t be explained in advance).  Just reassuring you that I thought for sure my upgrade would penalize me and that was not the case.


----------



## terri33inne

DisneyHomework said:


> Not seeing this online yet.  Offered thru Disney?
> 
> i think you still have one more coming.  I was an upgrade and my refund was like you calculated- it was based off the total cost I paid not the portion to upgrade.  I had 3, and each one was a refund not a lump refund together.  It could even be on the bank’s end that one of the refunds batched thru before the weekend and the other shows up later?  I would give it a business day.  I was told that if there was a question about my refund amount that I could call then and the calculation would be reviewed with me (obviously agree ridiculous this can’t be explained in advance).  Just reassuring you that I thought for sure my upgrade would penalize me and that was not the case.



Thank you so much for the reply... I will keep checking my CC to see if the 2nd one posts soon.


----------



## elgerber

I think this may have been addressed, and I fully expect the answer is no, but I will ask anyway.
We had 4 AP's, still waiting for refunds on the two I cancelled, but I figured those would be delayed.
Had trips in April and July (before re-opening) that were cancelled.  DD and I rescheduled for Dec, so I  kept out passes.
She is not really wanting to go at this point, with the way things are still going (not so much Disney, but the country).  We have not used our passes in exactly 1 year.  Original expiration was early September 2020.
Do you think there is any chance they would allow me to cancel our other two for a refund?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

still allowing it


----------



## elgerber

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> still allowing it


Is this a reply to me?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

no


----------



## PSUGuy

We had 9 day hoppers bought from UT which we upgraded to Platinum APs on Oct 28th, 2019 before any use, our first day of our last trip. I intended to sneak in another trip before they expired this Fall. I cancelled that trip and applied for a refund. We just got it, a total of $1,478.82 for the 2 of us. 

Bill From PA


----------



## JBinORL

Anyone know if you can use a FL resident flex ticket towards an AP renewal?


----------



## karen4546

I posted way back in May about my situation:

Renewed Gold AP but trip was canceled (May 2020) and so my pass was not activated.  The certificates on our account for the APs had an expiration of 2030.  My daughter had activated her new pass in January 2020 and they gave her the appropriate extension to May 21,2021.

We had a trip 9/26-10/2 and on 9/26 we(my husband and I) went to guest services at MK to activate our AP renewal certificate.  After a few questions with his coworker, the CM said he was going to make our passes like new and they would expire 9/26/2021.  I didn't ask for it but I was going to see about paying the difference from the renewal and "new" pass to have my expiration begin on the date activated.  So, I got what I wanted without asking and without any OOP expense.  This took about 15 minutes total for both of our passes.


----------



## shoreward

I was told today that some refund checks might not be received for another 30-60 days. The CM apologized and explained that each refund is manually processed.  That information was provided after placing me on hold, while  she checked with someone.


----------



## Vivsmom

elgerber said:


> I think this may have been addressed, and I fully expect the answer is no, but I will ask anyway.
> We had 4 AP's, still waiting for refunds on the two I cancelled, but I figured those would be delayed.
> Had trips in April and July (before re-opening) that were cancelled.  DD and I rescheduled for Dec, so I  kept out passes.
> She is not really wanting to go at this point, with the way things are still going (not so much Disney, but the country).  We have not used our passes in exactly 1 year.  Original expiration was early September 2020.
> Do you think there is any chance they would allow me to cancel our other two for a refund?


I was wondering the same thing.  Our original expiration was early September 2020 too. I would also like to figure out how to calculate what our refund ought to be.


----------



## randumb0

JBinORL said:


> Anyone know if you can use a FL resident flex ticket towards an AP renewal?



Yes if you have an existing AP you an apply another ticket towards your renewal. However, you cannot do it online.


----------



## JessLCH

My son's and husband's AP refunds came through a couple days ago as a refund to a credit card. (They were park hoppers which had been upgraded to Gold APs at the park.)  Yesterday I received a refund check in the mail for my Gold AP which was a renewal made on the same credit card.  No idea why I received a check instead of refund to the credit card.  I am just glad to have all three refunds complete.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

We had two DVC Gold AP that we decided to cancel back in July.   Each pass was $648.59.  We activated them November 9th.  We estimated our refunds would be somewhere around $425 a piece.  We had the following refunds hit over the last month:

Aug 24th  check for AP #1 for $200.16 
Sept 26th check for AP #2 for $200.16
Sept 30th refund to the (closed) original credit card for $463.50  (assuming remaining refund for both passes)

All in we received a $863.82 refund for the two passes.   Considering we got several trips out of it it was way more than I thought we'd get.  The process, as I'm sure many here will agree, was one of the worst customer service situations I've ever been a part of.  Disney, for all their pixie dust, handled it so poorly and really left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## auntfrannie

I bought APs for my niece and her husband for their honeymoon (oct 2019).  She called to cancel their APs in early August and was told the refund would go back to my cc.  I'm still waiting even though the APs were removed from the app by the end of August.  I hope that the refunds are being processed in the order in which they were received as a way to understand why I haven't seen mine yet.


----------



## orey22

I received my refund on my CC from my AP purchased in Jan 2020 on Friday Oct. 2nd. Disney could have sped this up considerably, but I'm glad the refunds are starting. 

It is extremely odd that Disney didn't just put people on hold for a year as an option instead of cancelling as I would have done that, but it's been a cluster for Disney on AP holders since COVID. 

Hope everyone gets refunds soon.


----------



## OKWFan88

I was hopeful that maybe I would see the refund back on my CC this morning but still nothing.


----------



## Jetsetter42

Still no cancellation refund here yet for our 5 Gold APs.  We received the closure refund for March-July, but not the smaller cancellation refund requested on 7/16 for July 11 - Aug 20 (expiration date).   And they were purchased with an active Disney Visa card.   But our closure refund was sent via 5 separate checks (not just returned to my Visa) oddly.   

Ideally, I'd like to now purchase NEW DVC Gold AP vouchers but it's unclear whether or not we can do that.


----------



## Htide

I also haven't received my refund for 4 Gold APs. I did receive the smaller refund on 7/16 directly to my debit card.


----------



## Jetsetter42

I waited about 1 hour and 15 minutes today for VIPassholder Support and they confirmed that my Gold APs were cancelled and to be refunded.  But that's as much info as they could give.   He said to look for the refund by credit card in the next 10 days or if it comes by check closer to the end of October.   He also couldn't get the amount yet.        

He was also able to setup a request on his end for someone to call me back in 24-48 hours to sell me new DVC Gold APs that I can purchase now and then activate sometime next year when we return to the parks.


----------



## PSUGuy

OKWFan88 said:


> I was hopeful that maybe I would see the refund back on my CC this morning but still nothing.


Ours just arrived yesterday, 10/4. I was told to expect this to happen mid to late Sept when I called to check things out about a month ago.

Bill From PA


----------



## kmorlock

elgerber said:


> I think this may have been addressed, and I fully expect the answer is no, but I will ask anyway.
> We had 4 AP's, still waiting for refunds on the two I cancelled, but I figured those would be delayed.
> Had trips in April and July (before re-opening) that were cancelled.  DD and I rescheduled for Dec, so I  kept out passes.
> She is not really wanting to go at this point, with the way things are still going (not so much Disney, but the country).  We have not used our passes in exactly 1 year.  Original expiration was early September 2020.
> Do you think there is any chance they would allow me to cancel our other two for a refund?


From what I gathered during my last call to the VIPassholder line, yes you can cancel but, the cancellation takes the current date, not retroactive to July.  Although, there is a possibility things have changed in a few days.


----------



## jerseygal

Well the End of September which was promised has come and gone! Still waiting for refunds on our AP Silver and Water Park Pass. I keep checking our Visa, nothing yet. I have been on hold for about a half hour so far on the AP line. Hope that someone can give me some insight as to when. Our credit card is still valid.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

kmorlock said:


> From what I gathered during my last call to the VIPassholder line, yes you can cancel but, the cancellation takes the current date, not retroactive to July.  Although, there is a possibility things have changed in a few days.


with the cancellation effective immediately


----------



## randumb0

jerseygal said:


> Well the End of September which was promised has come and gone! Still waiting for refunds on our AP Silver and Water Park Pass. I keep checking our Visa, nothing yet. I have been on hold for about a half hour so far on the AP line. Hope that someone can give me some insight as to when. Our credit card is still valid.



You're wasting your time by calling them


----------



## DisneyHomework

Jetsetter42 said:


> I waited about 1 hour and 15 minutes today for VIPassholder Support and they confirmed that my Gold APs were cancelled and to be refunded.  But that's as much info as they could give.   He said to look for the refund by credit card in the next 10 days or if it comes by check closer to the end of October.   He also couldn't get the amount yet.
> 
> He was also able to setup a request on his end for someone to call me back in 24-48 hours to sell me new DVC Gold APs that I can purchase now and then activate sometime next year when we return to the parks.


I did the same.  6 days and no phone call back yet from the 24-48 hour quote.


----------



## DizKids2

Finally saw our refund on our CC this morning.  It actually shows that the refund was issued on 9/29, but I have looked every day and this is the first time it was posted.  We did have to change our CC number since we purchased the passes because it was stolen, so this may account for the delay.
Platinum passes that expired late August and the refund for each was $522.


----------



## OKWFan88

Still nothing this morning.


----------



## itstrue56

DizKids2 said:


> Finally saw our refund on our CC this morning.  It actually shows that the refund was issued on 9/29, but I have looked every day and this is the first time it was posted.  We did have to change our CC number since we purchased the passes because it was stolen, so this may account for the delay.
> Platinum passes that expired late August and the refund for each was $522.



This is how mine was as well. I didn't see it until October 2, but it was dated September 29.


----------



## Trinity88

DizKids2 said:


> Finally saw our refund on our CC this morning.  It actually shows that the refund was issued on 9/29, but I have looked every day and this is the first time it was posted.  We did have to change our CC number since we purchased the passes because it was stolen, so this may account for the delay.
> Platinum passes that expired late August and the refund for each was $522.



Thank you for posting the $ amount! I have 2 platinum APs that expired late Aug that I'm waiting for a refund for. I'll be curious to see if the numbers are close to yours when they eventually show up.


----------



## disneypharm

Just received the second refund on CC for 2 Platinum APs.  Activated them in Epcot guest services on Nov 12, 2019 after buying two 7-day Parkhoppers from UT.  We paid with both CC and GCs.  Would have expired on Nov 12, 2020.  Received $766.36 (for both) in July for the closure period.  Cancelled both also in July and just received $805.32 this morning.  Total $1571.68.  Finally done with all refunds (DVC rentals, APs, tickets for kids) for our May trip!


----------



## Rick195275

Sorry if it’s been asked but has anyone with a Sam’s club voucher they redeemed for AP seen a refund yet?


----------



## randumb0

For someone that was able to purchase an AP after cancellation. Did you purchase a new AP or were you given a renewal?


----------



## elgerber

Rick195275 said:


> Sorry if it’s been asked but has anyone with a Sam’s club voucher they redeemed for AP seen a refund yet?


I have asked that also, and not seen an answer. I have not seen mine for my Sams Club AP


----------



## kmorlock

elgerber said:


> I have asked that also, and not seen an answer. I have not seen mine for my Sams Club AP


The consensus seems to be that the refunds for anything paid with GC or vouchers will come in the form of a check if there is no credit card attached to the purchase.  Those are delayed too so it will be a few weeks per the VIPassholder's newest on-hold message.  Of course, at this point, anything is possible.


----------



## kbeam

DizKids2 said:


> Finally saw our refund on our CC this morning.  It actually shows that the refund was issued on 9/29, but I have looked every day and this is the first time it was posted.  We did have to change our CC number since we purchased the passes because it was stolen, so this may account for the delay.
> Platinum passes that expired late August and the refund for each was $522.



I'm confused....your refund was posted to a new card (because the orig. was stolen)?  The reason I ask is this happened to us, as well, but I just assumed we'd receive our refund via a check...because the new CC # isn't associated with the orig. order.


----------



## maccagerl

Happy to report the refund for my and my daughter’s Platinum Pass was refunded to my cc on Friday, in the expected amounts.
My daughter’s pass had been paid for with a combo of my cc and Disney Chase Visa rewards points, but the entire amount was refunded to my cc.
Also Chase cut me a check for the refund amounts , so I am very pleased with how it turned out! 
Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

elgerber said:


> I have asked that also, and not seen an answer. I have not seen mine for my Sams Club AP





kmorlock said:


> The consensus seems to be that the refunds for anything paid with GC or vouchers will come in the form of a check if there is no credit card attached to the purchase.  Those are delayed too so it will be a few weeks per the VIPassholder's newest on-hold message.  Of course, at this point, anything is possible.



Well, I cancelled on July 5. I was told "September," which came and went. I made a call last week and was told that the CM could not see my AP attached to my account anymore, which is supposed to be a good sign that the refund is/has been processed. A week later and still nothing.
I'm on hold right now to ask again. I bought a Sam's Club voucher using a CC that is still active, in use, etc., with no changes since my AP purchase last year. Anyone else who did so get a refund? a check?
My AP originally would have expired January 1, 2021. I'm starting to wonder if I'll have my refund by then.

ETA: I was told that I am being sent a check. So, the check is in the mail (3 months later)? We shall see.


----------



## OKWFan88

I called yesterday, waiting on hold for a CM for over 60 minutes. Got a nice CM who started researching why I haven't received a refund yet.(Out of state AP, upgraded PH tickets Dec 2019 to an AP, original CC is still active, cancelled end of July etc) I was on hold with her for an additional 45 min while she was waiting for the escalation team to finish their review. She kept coming on during this 45 min hold and thanking me for my patience... but of course what happens? I get disconnected. I call back and wait another 60 minutes to get another CM who tells me there are no notes to what the other CM found out and that they can't give me any more info. So close to three hours in time wasted yesterday with still no idea what is going on. My AP has been missing from MDE for weeks now. I emailed disney this morning as I am not calling and going thru waiting again.  Hopefully I will actually get some info on what's going on.


----------



## jerseygal

Yep, Sept has come and gone...Waited on hold 1 hr yesterday only to be transferred from AP phone number to a general reservation number.. then got transferred back to AP phone number, after an hour and 15 minutes, gave up, got busy with other things.
Called Disney Visa again today, no refunds.. will try AP phone number again later.


----------



## fairygagamother

Something amazing just happened! I called the passholder hotline (or whatever it’s called) & was on hold less  than 10 minutes. And 5 minutes of that was answering the automated questions. I  feel sure they were happy to talk to me as I was not asking when I would get my refund!  I called to see if I could replace the annual pass I had canceled amidst the early pandemic. Thanks to these discussion boards for informing us that this was even an option!


----------



## Hezzy04

I bought an annual pass before Covid hit, but it still hasn’t been activated. Will I still be able to activate it during my trip in 2 weeks?


----------



## DisneyHomework

kbeam said:


> I'm confused....your refund was posted to a new card (because the orig. was stolen)?  The reason I ask is this happened to us, as well, but I just assumed we'd receive our refund via a check...because the new CC # isn't associated with the orig. order.


For the financial institution you still have the account but not the same card number, so the refund follows the account to the newly issued card number.


----------



## DisneyHomework

fairygagamother said:


> Something amazing just happened! I called the passholder hotline (or whatever it’s called) & was on hold less  than 10 minutes. And 5 minutes of that was answering the automated questions. I  feel sure they were happy to talk to me as I was not asking when I would get my refund!  I called to see if I could replace the annual pass I had canceled amidst the early pandemic. Thanks to these discussion boards for informing us that this was even an option!


So did you have them fill out the form for a call back to repurchase?  I did this last week but have not yet received the 24-48 hour call back.


----------



## la la limon

It took 6 days for me to get a return call about purchasing an annual pass.


----------



## LoveTheBeach23

About buying an annual pass.  I called last Tuesday shortly after it as announced And my name was put on the list for a callback. I just got my call back today. I was able to purchase a new annual pass and it will be activated the first time I use it at the park.  I had an unused seven day ticket and an eight day ticket that  I wanted credited towards the purchase of the annual pass. They said that I could only do that at the gate but they were willing to refund the price of the tickets. So that’s what I did and purchased a new annual pass.


----------



## fairygagamother

DisneyHomework said:


> So did you have them fill out the form for a call back to repurchase?  I did this last week but have not yet received the 24-48 hour call back.


They did fill out the form & didn’t ask me if I had mistakenly cancelled it. 
Hope i hear back from them!


----------



## lcur77

la la limon said:


> It took 6 days for me to get a return call about purchasing an annual pass.


Today was day 7 for me and no call. Clearly not being called back in order


----------



## MarBee

Currently on hold.  Got an email response saying i had to call.  It took 53 minutes to get through to a person.  She was super nice and confirmed that my first request for cancellation was June 10th and should have been processed already.  She put me on hold to contact the escalation team and warned me it would be another long wait.  I asked if she could call back if we got disconnected, but she said she couldn’t.  I’m not very optimistic...

UPDATE: Wow!  Escalation team confirmed I will be getting a check in 6-8 weeks.  (Original payment card no longer available.) So now I’m actually optimistic.  Here’s to hoping I’m not commenting again in December that I still haven’t received my check!


----------



## jerseygal

Was on hold again yesterday about 50 minutes with AP number. CM could not understand why if our credit card is still valid, our partial refunds were sent by check, I guess because we used Disney Visa Reward Points for part of the purchase. He does not think that the refund will be coming as a Visa Credit, but he believes we will most likely get a check, since the first partial refund was received via check. I asked why we were told that the refunds would come by the end of September and he said that some are delayed and will be received in October sometime, he couldn't tell me when  . I asked about the waterpark refund promised in November, and he said that should be coming sometime in November. Hope that we receive our refunds, this process has been VERY DELAYED!


----------



## kbeam

DisneyHomework said:


> For the financial institution you still have the account but not the same card number, so the refund follows the account to the newly issued card number.


Gotcha, thanks!  Hopefully, I'll see the refund soon.


----------



## Eastern

Rick195275 said:


> Sorry if it’s been asked but has anyone with a Sam’s club voucher they redeemed for AP seen a refund yet?


I have 2, requested refund for remaining days by phone, and then officially by email, acknowledgement by Disney received, no refund yet.

Also,  the tickets vanished from MDE long ago so that means nothing.


----------



## Eastern

Hezzy04 said:


> I bought an annual pass before Covid hit, but it still hasn’t been activated. Will I still be able to activate it during my trip in 2 weeks?


yes

Did you attach it to MDE?


----------



## Rick195275

Eastern said:


> I have 2, requested refund for remaining days by phone, and then officially by email, acknowledgement by Disney received, no refund yet.
> 
> Also,  the tickets vanished from MDE long ago so that means nothing.


I never got the email but have requested by phone a couple times. Mine expired mid April some I’m not even sure they reappeared in MDE.


----------



## Disneykingofkings

When the AP price increase went through the roof a year or so ago July IIRC and they went from 800+ to 1K+, I purchased 4 Platinums for our future use from Sams Club at the old rate before they ran out. I received the email confirmations from Sams with all the correct Disney confirmations on them. There are only 2 of us so I figured we would have APs through 2022 and now maybe beyond since this December 2020, after canceling May 2020, will be the first use of the first pair. My savings was well over 1K for the 4 of them. Any ideas if there is any chance that these will be canceled? None have been activated although I did register 1 pair on MDE so we could book certain ressies for this past May(canceled) trip. On MDE it still says expiration of Dec 2030. Hopefully I will wind up still saving all that money and not losing it all and have 4 APs just sitting around waiting to be used???


----------



## OKWFan88

Still no refund. This stinks...


----------



## shoreward

Disneykingofkings said:


> When the AP price increase went through the roof a year or so ago July IIRC and they went from 800+ to 1K+, I purchased 4 Platinums for our future use from Sams Club at the old rate before they ran out. I received the email confirmations from Sams with all the correct Disney confirmations on them. There are only 2 of us so I figured we would have APs through 2022 and now maybe beyond since this December 2020, after canceling May 2020, will be the first use of the first pair. My savings was well over 1K for the 4 of them. Any ideas if there is any chance that these will be canceled? None have been activated although I did register 1 pair on MDE so we could book certain ressies for this past May(canceled) trip. On MDE it still says expiration of Dec 2030. Hopefully I will wind up still saving all that money and not losing it all and have 4 APs just sitting around waiting to be used???


I suggest linking each AP to a MDE account - one for your account and one for the other person’s.  Then set up another (dummy) account for each of you, linking the two other passes not previously linked, to each of the new accounts.  As long as the extra pair of passes have not been activated, they can be moved to your two “real” MDE accounts, when you are ready to activate and use them.  Those passes retain the 2030 expiration dates, as long as they are not activated.  Make sure you retain your login information in a safe place, for the dummy accounts.


----------



## CJK

Those of you who bought a new annual pass, did you pay full price for a NEW AP, or did they let you pay a renewal price? I'm happy to hear the clock won't start ticking on your new pass until you physically go to Disney next.


----------



## bcbmommy

Is there any other way to contact Disney for a partial refund, besides calling?  I just noticed my pass expires today, and I've been on hold for an hour.


----------



## Disneymoon23

bcbmommy said:


> Is there any other way to contact Disney for a partial refund, besides calling?  I just noticed my pass expires today, and I've been on hold for an hour.


I emailed them and the email I got back just told me to call. Finally called last night and it took about 2 hours total, but they pushed through the partial refund to my credit card. I gave them the card number and they told me the amount that would be going onto it. They said it could take one to two billing cycles to show up   . So I'll keep checking my card to see if it goes through.


----------



## Disneykingofkings

shoreward said:


> I suggest linking each AP to a MDE account - one for your account and one for the other person’s.  Then set up another (dummy) account for each of you, linking the two other passes not previously linked, to each of the new accounts.  As long as the extra pair of passes have not been activated, they can be moved to your two “real” MDE accounts, when you are ready to activate and use them.  Those passes retain the 2030 expiration dates, as long as they are not activated.  Make sure you retain your login information in a safe place, for the dummy accounts.


  thanks, will do; ill put them on my daughter and son in laws names and reassign them back to me when needed;


----------



## jimim

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Well, I cancelled on July 5. I was told "September," which came and went. I made a call last week and was told that the CM could not see my AP attached to my account anymore, which is supposed to be a good sign that the refund is/has been processed. A week later and still nothing.
> I'm on hold right now to ask again. I bought a Sam's Club voucher using a CC that is still active, in use, etc., with no changes since my AP purchase last year. Anyone else who did so get a refund? a check?
> My AP originally would have expired January 1, 2021. I'm starting to wonder if I'll have my refund by then.
> 
> ETA: I was told that I am being sent a check. So, the check is in the mail (3 months later)? We shall see.


my season pass disappeared in April when I cx'ed and still haven't gotten my money!


----------



## lcur77

Finally got a call back and got our Gold Passes. Each was $765.74. They put in a request to refund our original tickets we bought for a planned trip in January(hopefully). Glad it is finally done. Hopefully they money I paid can help someone get their refund back quicker.


----------



## nickg420

Still waiting on my call back...

I called last Wednesday so I'm hoping by the end of the week. Fingers crossed they allow me to get APs for my 2 kids as well, even though they did not have them previously.


----------



## Judique

shoreward said:


> I suggest linking each AP to a MDE account - one for your account and one for the other person’s.  Then set up another (dummy) account for each of you, linking the two other passes not previously linked, to each of the new accounts.  As long as the extra pair of passes have not been activated, they can be moved to your two “real” MDE accounts, when you are ready to activate and use them.  Those passes retain the 2030 expiration dates, as long as they are not activated.  Make sure you retain your login information in a safe place, for the dummy accounts.



May I ask why you would want to go through these steps?  I've had extra AP's in my account for years and they are still there and still, able to be reassigned.


----------



## shoreward

Judique said:


> May I ask why you would want to go through these steps?  I've had extra AP's in my account for years and they are still there and still, able to be reassigned.


That was the advice given to me by a CM.


----------



## cdurham1

Was just on the phone with them for a little over 1.5 hours.  Just checking to see where my refund was.  

First, I was told that when I requested the cancelation on July 3, the cancelation offer wasn't available.  Weird.  I guess I just dreamed up that I should call on July 3 and request a full cancelation (not just for the closed park days).  And weird the cast member at the time said it was available.  How convenient of Disney to change the dates.

After not having received any notices, confirmations, updates, etc, I called to check on my request on August 18th.  I was told on that call that it wasn't entered correctly on July 3rd because there were other people attached to my profile who had 6 day tickets.  Even though I was the only Passholder.

Today, was told that I requested the cancelation on August 18th, which was technically after the offer had expired.  So, basically, they are doing me a favor by honoring the request on August 18th, even though they had notes that I actually did it on July 3rd.  And of course, no real estimate on when I would receive the refund, what the amount is, or even the method of refund payment.

Funny how it takes them 15 seconds to accept your payment, but months and hours on the phone to process a refund correctly...

Wow, Disney. SMH.


----------



## CarolynFH

cdurham1 said:


> Was just on the phone with them for a little over 1.5 hours.  Just checking to see where my refund was.
> 
> First, I was told that when I requested the cancelation on July 3, the cancelation offer wasn't available.  Weird.  I guess I just dreamed up that I should call on July 3 and request a full cancelation (not just for the closed park days).  And weird the cast member at the time said it was available.  How convenient of Disney to change the dates.
> 
> After not having received any notices, confirmations, updates, etc, I called to check on my request on August 18th.  I was told on that call that it wasn't entered correctly on July 3rd because there were other people attached to my profile who had 6 day tickets.  Even though I was the only Passholder.
> 
> Today, was told that I requested the cancelation on August 18th, which was technically after the offer had expired.  So, basically, they are doing me a favor by honoring the request on August 18th, even though they had notes that I actually did it on July 3rd.  And of course, no real estimate on when I would receive the refund, what the amount is, or even the method of refund payment.
> 
> Funny how it takes them 15 seconds to accept your payment, but months and hours on the phone to process a refund correctly...
> 
> Wow, Disney. SMH.


You might want to relay your story to wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com. They need to hear it and hopefully will fix it.


----------



## Hezzy04

Eastern said:


> yes
> 
> Did you attach it to MDE?



I bought it directly from the Disney website, so as far as I am aware it is attached


----------



## Eastern

Hezzy04 said:


> I bought it directly from the Disney website, so as far as I am aware it is attached


Yes so you should be able to make your park reservations now and when you get to the park go to the guest services window to activate and get your AP card to show for discounts.


----------



## DisneyHomework

CJK said:


> Those of you who bought a new annual pass, did you pay full price for a NEW AP, or did they let you pay a renewal price? I'm happy to hear the clock won't start ticking on your new pass until you physically go to Disney next.


I haven’t been called back yet but I was told it would not be renewal price.


----------



## randumb0

DisneyHomework said:


> I haven’t been called back yet but I was told it would not be renewal price.



What did you say when you initially called? Did you just ask if you could purchase another AP?


----------



## DisneyHomework

randumb0 said:


> What did you say when you initially called? Did you just ask if you could purchase another AP?


I called VIP passholder and said I was 1, still waiting for my refund (I got it the next day) and 2, reading that cancelled passholders qualified to repurchase.  He looked up my cancellation and confirmed I qualified, and said may I put you on hold to submit a form.  He explained a recovery team would call me to walk through the option and pricing but that he would not be providing it.  He did say what others have said, that it would not activate till I used it (effectively the pause I had asked for in the first place).  He took care to say it was not a pause, but I explained effectively it functions like one for me, I apply my refund and I don’t use it until I’m ready.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DisneyHomework said:


> I called VIP passholder and said I was 1, still waiting for my refund (I got it the next day) and 2, reading that cancelled passholders qualified to repurchase.  He looked up my cancellation and confirmed I qualified, and said may I put you on hold to submit a form.  He explained a recovery team would call me to walk through the option and pricing but that he would not be providing it.  He did say what others have said, that it would not activate till I used it (effectively the pause I had asked for in the first place).  He took care to say it was not a pause, but I explained effectively it functions like one for me, I apply my refund and I don’t use it until I’m ready.


Thank you for sharing this. I have asked this on another thread, but does making APRs activate the AP or only entry to a park?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

CJK said:


> Those of you who bought a new annual pass, did you pay full price for a NEW AP, or did they let you pay a renewal price? I'm happy to hear the clock won't start ticking on your new pass until you physically go to Disney next.


I have been given a renewal code which will be applied when I choose to buy new APs. The deciding factor seemed to be that we had existing WDW resort reservations.


----------



## Rick195275

Disneykingofkings said:


> thanks, will do; ill put them on my daughter and son in laws names and reassign them back to me when needed;


You don’t need to link the extra passes to other people. I did the same for me and my daughter. We have 2 each loaded to our profiles that aren’t activated yet.


----------



## Eastern

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I have asked this on another thread, but does making APRs activate the AP or only entry to a park?


The pass is not activated until you enter a park.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Eastern said:


> The pass is not activated until you enter a park.


Thank you.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I have asked this on another thread, but does making APRs activate the AP or only entry to a park?


Only entry to the park.  So that’s exactly the benefit this cast member described.  I can make plans to come, but not active until first day of entry incase my plans change.


----------



## Lorana

Does anyone know when the next extension of the Premier APs should happen now that DL has been closed for yet another month?

Also if you’re a family and you call for a new AP, will they let you purchase APs for everyone living in the same household or only those who currently hold an AP or had a cancelled/expired AP since March 2020?  I’m guessing no but wondered if anyone had tried.


----------



## cdurham1

Anyone have any recent experience with receiving a AP cancellation refund when they originally paid with gift cards?  I see some older mentions in this thread, but nothing recently.  Trying to guess if I will get a check in the mail.


----------



## mickeyfino

Received our refund on Platinum Plus AP's. Original expiration 6/21/20. Extended to 11/16/20. Full cancellation requested via email link and multiple phone calls. 

We had 4 passes and 4 transactions showed up on 9/29 from Epcot Guest Services ($350.21 for one, $285.57 for three) for a grand total of $1206.92. Divided by 4 equals $301.73 per pass.


----------



## OKWFan88

I called again because I'm a glutton for punishment.. Called AP line and waited on hold for 65 min and a wonderful CM answered and waited on hold for another 40 min and was told my refund was put back on my Disney Chase Visa back on 9/28/20. They couldn't tell me an amount. So, I called Disney Chase Visa and they have no record of any refund being sent to them from Disney. So now I don't know what to believe or what my options are...


----------



## Best Aunt

OKWFan88 said:


> I called again because I'm a glutton for punishment.. Called AP line and waited on hold for 65 min and a wonderful CM answered and waited on hold for another 40 min and was told my refund was put back on my Disney Chase Visa back on 9/28/20. They couldn't tell me an amount. So, I called Disney Chase Visa and they have no record of any refund being sent to them from Disney. So now I don't know what to believe or what my options are...



Keep looking at the Chase website.  When it posts an image of your next credit card bill, look under the section for payments and credits.  People have reported that the credit does not show up in the daily transactions on the website but does show up on the bill.  People also have reported that the credit comes from "Epcot Guest Relations" and does not include the word "Disney."  So if you're calling Chase to ask, ask them to tell you about all credits to your account since your last bill.  Don't ask if you received a credit from "Disney."


----------



## dioxide45

Did anyone else get the "Please review your ANNUAL PASS contract." email today? This is for Florida residents on the monthly payment plan for APs. I logged in and it wants me to input my contract number and email. Problem is that my contract number is 11 digits but the online form only has room for 8. Go figure...


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> Did anyone else get the "Please review your ANNUAL PASS contract." email today? This is for Florida residents on the monthly payment plan for APs. I logged in and it wants me to input my contract number and email. Problem is that my contract number is 11 digits but the online form only has room for 8. Go figure...


Never mind, I figured it out. Just leave off the first three digits.


----------



## PrincessV

I just received an email about my AP extension:


> Dear Valued Passholder,
> Thank you for deciding to extend your annual pass(es) by the amount of time the Walt Disney World theme parks were closed.
> To finalize this extension and confirm your new schedule of payments, please review and sign the amendment to your Annual Pass monthly payment agreement by following these 3 simple steps:
> Step 1: Link your Annual Pass to your Disney account in MyDisneyExperience if you have not done so already
> Step 2: Click here to consent to the use of an electronic signature
> Step 3: Follow the instructions after providing this consent to sign your amendment and finalize your extension
> *Note that this pass extension may already be reflected in your MyDisneyExperience account. Please sign the amendment using the steps above by November 1, 2020, or this pass extension will be cancelled. If you need any assistance, please call (888) 701-4100 .*




I clicked through and found the revised contract...


> Regarding payments that were required to be paid under the Original Contract during the period March 14, 2020 - July 10, 2020 that were stopped, waived, forgiven or refunded, in consideration of the extension of the Passes as described above, such amounts shall be added back to the total sale price of the Passes, and Buyer agrees to pay such amounts on the dates as specified below and requests that such amounts be automatically charged to Buyer's payment card on file...



And it indicated three payments - in the correct amount! - to be made. I was a bit concerned because my AP expired in late March, and I renewed early in Jan - so by the time they halted payments, I'd already made 3 payments before the parks closed, which happened a week before my renewal took effect. But with those three payments, plus the payments that resumed in Aug (so, Aug, Sept and Oct so far, and then Nov. and Dec.), plus the extended 3 in the contract for Jan., Feb., and Mar. 2021, it will be a total of 12 payments, and my AP retains its extended expiration in Aug. 2021.

So, yeah - they managed to get that complicated situation right without any request or input from me... but they can't manage to get requested refunds processed properly?! Anyway, a heads up for anyone else who extended and does monthly payments.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

dioxide45 said:


> Did anyone else get the "Please review your ANNUAL PASS contract." email today? This is for Florida residents on the monthly payment plan for APs. I logged in and it wants me to input my contract number and email. Problem is that my contract number is 11 digits but the online form only has room for 8. Go figure...


Who chose to extend their passes while the parks were closed while doing monthly payments


----------



## dioxide45

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Who chose to extend their passes while the parks were closed


Passes were extended automatically for the number of days the parks were closed, plus an additional month. If you took action to cancel, then you could get a pro rated refund. No action resulted in the extension.


----------



## Tink10

cdurham1 said:


> Anyone have any recent experience with receiving a AP cancellation refund when they originally paid with gift cards?  I see some older mentions in this thread, but nothing recently.  Trying to guess if I will get a check in the mail.




We're in the same boat...Paid with gift cards at the park.

What amazes me is that Universal Orlando can take care of a cancellation in just two days. Disney...We've now been waiting for over 4 months.


----------



## jerseygal

Best Aunt said:


> Keep looking at the Chase website.  When it posts an image of your next credit card bill, look under the section for payments and credits.  People have reported that the credit does not show up in the daily transactions on the website but does show up on the bill.  People also have reported that the credit comes from "Epcot Guest Relations" and does not include the word "Disney."  So if you're calling Chase to ask, ask them to tell you about all credits to your account since your last bill.  Don't ask if you received a credit from "Disney."


THANK YOU for the heads up that the credit will come from Epcot Guest Relations..I have been calling Disney Visa and asking about a credit from Disney. I will call Disney Visa again and maybe it will be there!


----------



## Disneykingofkings

Rick195275 said:


> You don’t need to link the extra passes to other people. I did the same for me and my daughter. We have 2 each loaded to our profiles that aren’t activated yet.


 thanks; ill delete the phony names and link the 2nd pair of passes to us;


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

My daughter bought our APs using my Amex card (as an additional card holder) at GSs in September 2019.  At the same time, she bought TiW using her personal credit card. My card is registered on our WDW account for room charges etc., AND the refunds for both our APs were refunded to my daughter’s personal credit card. As mentioned above from Epcot.


----------



## randumb0

cdurham1 said:


> Anyone have any recent experience with receiving a AP cancellation refund when they originally paid with gift cards?  I see some older mentions in this thread, but nothing recently.  Trying to guess if I will get a check in the mail.




Still waiting....I think. I paid with gift cards and have no idea where they are


----------



## kmorlock

randumb0 said:


> Still waiting....I think. I paid with gift cards and have no idea where they are


If you call the VIPassholder line, the message reiterates checks will be issued for AP’s that we’re paid With GC’s.  It also echoes that the timeframe to send checks has been extended.


----------



## nickg420

Still no callback from Disney to buy a new AP. I called last Wednesday...

I guess I'll sit on hold another Hour today....


----------



## DisneyHomework

nickg420 said:


> Still no callback from Disney to buy a new AP. I called last Wednesday...
> 
> I guess I'll sit on hold another Hour today....


I was just trying to decide if I’d call about the same follow up from Wednesday or if this is my sign.  What’s the golden rule of business... never make someone wait to give you money haha.


----------



## OKWFan88

Still no refund. Called Chase again and asked if they see anything showing from "Epcot" and there are no refunds/credits. I am really perplexed as Disney is saying the refund was submitted 9/28/20 but Chase has no record of it...


----------



## tsme

We did nothing & received an extension which was what we wanted a couple of months ago. But I now I read that to keep extension, Disney is sending emails for people to digitally sign something stating that fact. I have not received any email. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## LizzyDragon

tsme said:


> We did nothing & received an extension which was what we wanted a couple of months ago. But I now I read that to keep extension, Disney is sending emails for people to digitally sign something stating that fact. I have not received any email. Does anyone know anything about this?


I haven't heard anything like this. I saw the extension added a few months back and that was that.


----------



## MarBee

OKWFan88 said:


> Still no refund. Called Chase again and asked if they see anything showing from "Epcot" and there are no refunds/credits. I am really perplexed as Disney is saying the refund was submitted 9/28/20 but Chase has no record of it...


Just from reading what others’ have said, check with any members you’re connected to on MDE.  There were reports of adult children getting refunds to their cards even though it was paid for by the parents and in the parents’ names, for instance.  Maybe it went to a relative/friend?  Just guessing here


----------



## PrincessV

tsme said:


> We did nothing & received an extension which was what we wanted a couple of months ago. But I now I read that to keep extension, Disney is sending emails for people to digitally sign something stating that fact. I have not received any email. Does anyone know anything about this?


Yes - scroll up (might be a page or two back now) and you'll see I posted the contents of the email. If you do not e-sign the amended contract before Nov. 2, your extension will be void. I would check you spam filter & call if you don't get anything soon. Sender is "Walt Disney World Reservations" and subject is "Pleas review your ANNUAL PASS contract."


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Who chose to extend their passes while the parks were closed





tsme said:


> We did nothing & received an extension which was what we wanted a couple of months ago. But I now I read that to keep extension, Disney is sending emails for people to digitally sign something stating that fact. I have not received any email. Does anyone know anything about this?


thats for monthly payments who wished to postpone payments and receve the 117 days extension


----------



## OKWFan88

MarBee said:


> Just from reading what others’ have said, check with any members you’re connected to on MDE.  There were reports of adult children getting refunds to their cards even though it was paid for by the parents and in the parents’ names, for instance.  Maybe it went to a relative/friend?  Just guessing here


Thanks for the info. When I had called Disney they confirmed with me the last four of the CC # that it was refunded back to which matches to my Disney Chase visa. But I will ask the other person attached to my account as they also cancelled an AP and already got their refund.


----------



## Judique

OKWFan88 said:


> Still no refund. Called Chase again and asked if they see anything showing from "Epcot" and there are no refunds/credits. I am really perplexed as Disney is saying the refund was submitted 9/28/20 but Chase has no record of it...



Maybe they gave it to someone else.


----------



## maccagerl

jerseygal said:


> Was on hold again yesterday about 50 minutes with AP number. CM could not understand why if our credit card is still valid, our partial refunds were sent by check, I guess because we used Disney Visa Reward Points for part of the purchase. He does not think that the refund will be coming as a Visa Credit, but he believes we will most likely get a check, since the first partial refund was received via check. I asked why we were told that the refunds would come by the end of September and he said that some are delayed and will be received in October sometime, he couldn't tell me when  . I asked about the waterpark refund promised in November, and he said that should be coming sometime in November. Hope that we receive our refunds, this process has been VERY DELAYED!





I also used reward points for half the purchase price of an AP, and my cc for the rest.
They refunded the entire amount due to my cc. 

Everything is so random .


----------



## nickg420

Just got my call back - They allowed me to purchase In-State FL passes for my wife and I who cancelled our previous out of State Platinum Pass and I also talked them into letting me go ahead and buy APs for both my kids as well. The only caveat, I had to pay for all 4 of them upfront, which I was fully prepared to do if I had to.

So one gold and 3 silvers...I'm a happy camper!!


----------



## terri33inne

terri33inne said:


> My update for those still waiting...
> 
> Purchased (2) adult 5 day PH on 02/11/20 for $1224
> Uprgraded to AP on 03/06/20 for $1321
> On 08/11/20 requested refund & cancellation via e-mail link
> On 10/01/20- credit of $1231 recvd on my CC (original form of payment for both transactions
> I am disappointed in the amount of the refund, as our activation date was so close to the shutdown.  Still not sure what formula they used, or if that refund is for one of the AP's, and the 2nd one is still in process.  I may try to call.  Two e-mails to them have resulted in canned responses.



Just an update... 10 days later, and I have still only received this credit.  Also 2 e-mails to WDW Passholder program have gone unanswered.  They are loosing their most loyal fanbase rapidly.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I called in this morning to get on the call back list so that I can get a new AP for my DD.  The automated system is a little bit of a mess, but once I got put on hold, I was talking to a person within minutes.  She verified all my info and said I would get a call back within 48-72 hours.

I tried to be as friendly as possible since I am sure they are getting a lot of unhappy calls right now.  I'm still waiting on a refund for my DDs AP, but it's not a lot of money since it expired in May anyway so I'm not overly concerned about that at this point.

Edit:  I'm also not planning to activate my DD's new AP until Jan so I'm not in a big time crunch to get it either.


----------



## randumb0

I just called to be added to the call back list for a new AP. I was told it will be 3-5 business days


----------



## KC1028

cdurham1 said:


> Anyone have any recent experience with receiving a AP cancellation refund when they originally paid with gift cards?  I see some older mentions in this thread, but nothing recently.  Trying to guess if I will get a check in the mail.



I paid with only gift cards for three passes. I cancelled mine through the email that was sent in early July. I called August 10th and cancelled the other two (belonged to my sisters, but were purchased by me and in my MDE). I received a check for each of us in the mail earlier this week. My sisters have a different address, but all checks came to my house.


----------



## DisneyHomework

randumb0 said:


> I just called to be added to the call back list for a new AP. I was told it will be 3-5 business days


I’m on day 12


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

randumb0 said:


> I just called to be added to the call back list for a new AP. I was told it will be 3-5 business days


I was told 48 hours. That ends at midday today. I wonder if the speed of the call back depends upon when one next plans to visit.


----------



## Runnsally

I give Disney a pass more than I should, but the fact that people want to give them money  for APs and they can’t figure out a way to make that happen in a reasonable way is absurd.


----------



## mrajecki

Just got off with park reservations.  It seems that AP can only reserve 3 park days at a time. I asked when this information was sent out to AP and she said she wasn't sure if it was. So.... if you are staying off site and are using your AP to get into the parks, you can only have 3 park reservations at a time.  If you are planning on coming at a busy time like Christmas week, you may not get into the parks any more days than the 3 you book early.


----------



## randumb0

mrajecki said:


> Just got off with park reservations.  It seems that AP can only reserve 3 park days at a time. I asked when this information was sent out to AP and she said she wasn't sure if it was. So.... if you are staying off site and are using your AP to get into the parks, you can only have 3 park reservations at a time.  If you are planning on coming at a busy time like Christmas week, you may not get into the parks any more days than the 3 you book early.



There was an email that went out to passholders with the same information that's found here.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/
*Annual Passholders* can make theme park reservations for up to 3 days at a time, and for their length of stay if staying at a Disney Resort or other select hotel.


----------



## focusondisney

mrajecki said:


> Just got off with park reservations.  It seems that AP can only reserve 3 park days at a time. I asked when this information was sent out to AP and she said she wasn't sure if it was. So.... if you are staying off site and are using your AP to get into the parks, you can only have 3 park reservations at a time.  If you are planning on coming at a busy time like Christmas week, you may not get into the parks any more days than the 3 you book early.



Sorry you missed it. But this has been the case since the parks reopened &  the reservation   system started.  I got this email July 14th.  The same email has the option to cancel your pass.


----------



## DISNEYNUTS

Originally purchased 4 day hoppers and upgraded to Platinum Plus before we even went to parks.  Activated passes on Feb 29th 2020.  Used them for 4 days.  Still no refund.


----------



## jerseygal

DISNEYNUTS said:


> Originally purchased 4 day hoppers and upgraded to Platinum Plus before we even went to parks.  Activated passes on Feb 29th 2020.  Used them for 4 days.  Still no refund.


So you didn't even get a partial refund which was issued around August if my recollection served me for the time the parks were closed? Have you tried calling the AP phone number and what did they say?


----------



## DisneyLover83

I also have not received any refund yet, "partial or full", for 3 out of state AP's. Originally purchased 10/27/19. I've called, emailed and done chat. Everyone says "processing". Passes still show in MDE with a date of 3/27/21. Credit card used to purchase is closed (by me) so should be getting a check. Requested partial refund back in June, for all 3, then remaining refund in August for all 3. I have 3 confirmation emails.

I just want my money back...


----------



## shoreward

I recently was told that my refund check for the closure period should be expected the end of October through the end of November, instead of the originally-advised mid to late September.  Due to the large volume of requests that need to be manually-processed, the refunds are  taking longer to complete.


----------



## Runnsally

Cancelled our APs during the closure and just called the VIP Passholder Line to see if I am "eligible" to purchase new ones...

The CM was very nice.  She confirmed our basic information and noted that we have a hotel reservation for June (this seemed to matter).  Then explained that a team would evaluate our request and call us back.  She said that she honestly didn't know how long it would take - could be two days, could be 10 days. 

Its pretty bizarre the process is this clunky.  Either WDW really wants to limit APs or they are incredibly disorganized - for their sake, I hope its the former.


----------



## MarBee

Runnsally said:


> Cancelled our APs during the closure and just called the VIP Passholder Line to see if I am "eligible" to purchase new ones...
> 
> The CM was very nice.  She confirmed our basic information and noted that we have a hotel reservation for June (this seemed to matter).  Then explained that a team would evaluate our request and call us back.  She said that she honestly didn't know how long it would take - could be two days, could be 10 days.
> 
> Its pretty bizarre the process is this clunky.  Either WDW really wants to limit APs or they are incredibly disorganized - for their sake, I hope its the former.


Do you think the hotel reservation works in your favor or against you?


----------



## Runnsally

MarBee said:


> Do you think the hotel reservation works in your favor or against you?


I assume it works in your favor, but with this process, who knows...


----------



## OKWFan88

Still no refund. After many calls to Chase and Disney I don't know what to believe. Disney says it was sent for refund end of Sept and they confirmed the last four digits of credit card it went to. Chase has no record of any refund coming from "Epcot". I can see on my online Chase account nothing and have confirmed with them over the phone as well. Disney says it can take 1 to 2 billing cycles but Chase says it goes in within 72 hours when someone credits/refunds to them. I got an email back from Disney after I reached out in that method as well as was given a canned response to call in. This is just maddening.


----------



## jrsharp21

Canceled my AP a few days before the deadline. My AP was purchased Marathon Weekend. So I didn't have it too long before the parks shut down. I still have not seen my refund. I had completely forgot about it until the other day. I am guessing that they will be sending me a check since more than half of the AP was paid via gift cards, some cash, and then the balance on credit card. I did check my credit card just in case and there is nothing. This is definitely frustrating. If you are going to keep my money this long, pay me some interest on top.


----------



## KristinU

OKWFan88 said:


> Still no refund. After many calls to Chase and Disney I don't know what to believe. Disney says it was sent for refund end of Sept and they confirmed the last four digits of credit card it went to. Chase has no record of any refund coming from "Epcot". I can see on my online Chase account nothing and have confirmed with them over the phone as well. Disney says it can take 1 to 2 billing cycles but Chase says it goes in within 72 hours when someone credits/refunds to them. I got an email back from Disney after I reached out in that method as well as was given a canned response to call in. This is just maddening.



Argh, I'm so irritated for you!  Just for reference, my refunds were on a Chase Southwest Visa.  Showed up on my online account view on October 2nd, but the credits are dated September 29th.


----------



## OKWFan88

KristinU said:


> Argh, I'm so irritated for you!  Just for reference, my refunds were on a Chase Southwest Visa.  Showed up on my online account view on October 2nd, but the credits are dated September 29th.


Glad you got yours. I called again and as usual got a completely different answer to where my refund is.. I am now being told that they have NOT sent out my refund to Chase yet. Even though the prior CM told me it was sent on 9/29 to Chase, it actually wasn't. The CM didn't know when I will receive it but that it's delayed but I will be getting a refund at some point. How comforting.


----------



## karen4546

HockeyMomNH said:


> If your certificates are for renewal passes they will start on the date that your old pass expired, regardless of when you activate it.  If you want to extend it to a new annual pass you will have to pay the difference between the renewal pass price that you paid and whatever the current AP price is when you activate it.  Then you will have a year from that date.
> 
> Since your passes expired in December and your certificates were not active, I would not expect that you would be getting an extension.  You might be able to ask for an extension, but I'm not sure it would be worth it in your case if the only trip you are going to use it for is the one in December.  You'd be better off holding the certificate and upgrading when you arrive to a new pass with a full year.



Update on my renewal certificate.  I had an AP that expired December 2019.  I renewed but did not ACTIVATE it because my trip for March 202 was canceled.   We arrived on 9.26.2020 and went to MK.  The cast member treated my renewal voucher as a "new" voucher and now it expires 9.26.2021  I did not ask for it (I was going to ask to pay the difference to make it "like new") and he said it "on Mickey" and I did not have to pay anything.


----------



## kmc8826

karen4546 said:


> Update on my renewal certificate.  I had an AP that expired December 2019.  I renewed but did not ACTIVATE it because my trip for March 202 was canceled.   We arrived on 9.26.2020 and went to MK.  The cast member treated my renewal voucher as a "new" voucher and now it expires 9.26.2021  I did not ask for it (I was going to ask to pay the difference to make it "like new") and he said it "on Mickey" and I did not have to pay anything.



My situation was similar. Expiring December AP renewed for then planned end of March trip cancelled with closure.  Before you were there and talked to them was your AP showing as a renewal with an extended from December expiration date? Or no date at all? Thanks.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Got mine jan 12 used for 7 days.  Did the request for refund on July 14.  Called yesterday a very nice CM looked and said it was no longer in the “active” file, even though it still shows up in my MDE until June 2021.  Hopefully refund will be coming soon.


----------



## jerseygal

Just called my Disney Visa again. No credit yet! SO, now we are at Oct 13th. We were all promised credits or checks by end of September


----------



## focusondisney

karen4546 said:


> Update on my renewal certificate.  I had an AP that expired December 2019.  I renewed but did not ACTIVATE it because my trip for March 202 was canceled.   We arrived on 9.26.2020 and went to MK.  The cast member treated my renewal voucher as a "new" voucher and now it expires 9.26.2021  I did not ask for it (I was going to ask to pay the difference to make it "like new") and he said it "on Mickey" and I did not have to pay anything.



I’m still confused how renewals get certificates.  I have a platinum pass that I renew on line. I have never gotten a certificate that I have to activate. The dates just continue from the previous ones expiration date.  Do certain pass types need to be activated?  Or does someone get to request a certificate instead of automatic activation? Thanks


----------



## DavidNYC

Just got my first refund check in the mail this week.  I cancelled 5 passes during the same call on July 24 but one of them (a silver AP) was activated a month prior to the other 4 and that was the one we got the check for.  I can't find the calculations I did but the check was about what I was anticipating based on the admission days remaining divided by total admission days permitted formula.  Hopefully the others with come in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Geomom

focusondisney said:


> I’m still confused how renewals get certificates.  I have a platinum pass that I renew on line. I have never gotten a certificate that I have to activate. The dates just continue from the previous ones expiration date.  Do certain pass types need to be activated?  Or does someone get to request a certificate instead of automatic activation? Thanks


We're DVC and have to activate passes in person (even renewals) to confirm that we are active members.  (DVC members buy the passes at a discounted price.). We have to show ID and our DVC membership card.  I'd assume Florida residents might need to do that too if they're not on a monthly plan?  Usually renewals just continue from the expiration date though, no matter when you activate them.  One year we had a February expiration, but it made more sense to just renew at the lower price (than buying a new pass) even though we were activating it in April.


----------



## randumb0

Geomom said:


> We're DVC and have to activate passes in person (even renewals) to confirm that we are active members.  (DVC members buy the passes at a discounted price.). We have to show ID and our DVC membership card.  I'd assume Florida residents might need to do that too if they're not on a monthly plan?  Usually renewals just continue from the expiration date though, no matter when you activate them.  One year we had a February expiration, but it made more sense to just renew at the lower price (than buying a new pass) even though we were activating it in April.



I'm glad someone finally answered the question about renewal certificates as it is something that I always wondered. Florida residents can renew online


----------



## jeanneg

I am a DVC member and I called to purchase new APs . We have an upcoming trip in the spring. They took my info and said someone would get back within 48 hours. That window passed earlier this afternoon. I wonder if yesterday doesn’t count since it was a holiday.


----------



## karen4546

focusondisney said:


> I’m still confused how renewals get certificates.  I have a platinum pass that I renew on line. I have never gotten a certificate that I have to activate. The dates just continue from the previous ones expiration date.  Do certain pass types need to be activated?  Or does someone get to request a certificate instead of automatic activation? Thanks


I don't know if it matters but I am a DVC owner as of May 2019.  We were Platinum AP holders, but when it was time to renew, we renewed to the GOLD AP because we bought into DVC.  That is probably why there was only a certificate/voucher on our accounts.  

I am by no means an expert on any of this, but I just know my experience ONLY>


----------



## karen4546

kmc8826 said:


> My situation was similar. Expiring December AP renewed for then planned end of March trip cancelled with closure.  Before you were there and talked to them was your AP showing as a renewal with an extended from December expiration date? Or no date at all? Thanks.


I had no AP only a voucher.  We were Platinum AP holders but we renewed to the Gold AP since we became DVC owners in May 2019.  Our original Platinum expired in December 2019.


----------



## huskies90

focusondisney said:


> Sorry you missed it. But this has been the case since the parks reopened &  the reservation   system started.  I got this email July 14th.  The same email has the option to cancel your pass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 531603


Sorta related. We have AP's and a week long reservation in November. We are trying to book DHS. It is showing available for AP but not available for resort guests and the system will not allow us to book. Is this a glitch? Do I need to cancel my other reservations and book this one first? I am a bit confused. But as an AP holder, I should be able to book it, correct?


----------



## focusondisney

Geomom said:


> We're DVC and have to activate passes in person (even renewals) to confirm that we are active members.  (DVC members buy the passes at a discounted price.). We have to show ID and our DVC membership card.  I'd assume Florida residents might need to do that too if they're not on a monthly plan?  Usually renewals just continue from the expiration date though, no matter when you activate them.  One year we had a February expiration, but it made more sense to just renew at the lower price (than buying a new pass) even though we were activating it in April.



Thank you! That makes sense now.


----------



## yulilin3

I know that this has become more of a refund thread but if you are still an AP and visiting Epcot this net month
*Beginning Wednesday, Oct. 14, an Annual Passholder-exclusive pop-up shop will open* at Der Teddybar in the Germany pavilion. This limited-time shop will be open *Mondays through Fridays from 11:30 a.m. to park close through Nov. 17.*

Annual Passholders can shop a selection of new and exclusive logo product, as well as be the first to purchase select new merchandise prior to release to the public.

This location will *only be open to Passholder Guests* throughout the duration of this exclusive event. Annual Passholders must present their Annual Pass card or MagicBand as well as a valid photo ID to enter the event location.


----------



## StacyStrong

I did a chat today regarding my refund. It was my first time contacting them, but the chat option came up right away so I thought, why not? I wasn't expecting much.

The chat was wild.  They confirmed that my refund was "in the works," but then asked about my original form of payment and how I bought the pass.  I said I bought it through Sam's Club and that the original form of payment was still valid.

They then indicated that I should "check with Sam's Club too" and that it'll be returned to my credit card.  Of course, I was like ...what? Why would I contact Sam's if Disney is refunding me?  Their response? "Just in case they have their own process."  Okay, makes no sense, but sure.  

There was some additional back and forth about a friend's pass (why do they always give me my friend's account information????? Though, I was texting with my friend at the time, so she was aware I was asking).

Finally, I asked if Disney would be refunding me directly or if they would be refunding Sam's who would then refund me.  They said it should come directly from Disney (again, so why do I need to contact Sam's Club???? Also, how do you know what card I used on Sam's website????).

I asked when I should get the refund and they said no promises but they are now being told end of Oct.

Obviously take this all with a huge huge grain of salt because absolutely none of it makes any sense at all, but just wanted to provide the info I was given for those of you waiting on refunds from Sam's purchases.


----------



## Eastern

StacyStrong said:


> I did a chat today regarding my refund. It was my first time contacting them, but the chat option came up right away so I thought, why not? I wasn't expecting much.
> 
> The chat was wild.  They confirmed that my refund was "in the works," but then asked about my original form of payment and how I bought the pass.  I said I bought it through Sam's Club and that the original form of payment was still valid.
> 
> They then indicated that I should "check with Sam's Club too" and that it'll be returned to my credit card.  Of course, I was like ...what? Why would I contact Sam's if Disney is refunding me?  Their response? "Just in case they have their own process."  Okay, makes no sense, but sure.
> 
> There was some additional back and forth about a friend's pass (why do they always give me my friend's account information????? Though, I was texting with my friend at the time, so she was aware I was asking).
> 
> Finally, I asked if Disney would be refunding me directly or if they would be refunding Sam's who would then refund me.  They said it should come directly from Disney (again, so why do I need to contact Sam's Club???? Also, how do you know what card I used on Sam's website????).
> 
> I asked when I should get the refund and they said no promises but they are now being told end of Oct.
> 
> Obviously take this all with a huge huge grain of salt because absolutely none of it makes any sense at all, but just wanted to provide the info I was given for those of you waiting on refunds from Sam's purchases.


Thanks for saving me precious life minutes.


----------



## cindyfan

StacyStrong said:


> I did a chat today regarding my refund. It was my first time contacting them, but the chat option came up right away so I thought, why not? I wasn't expecting much.
> 
> The chat was wild.  They confirmed that my refund was "in the works," but then asked about my original form of payment and how I bought the pass.  I said I bought it through Sam's Club and that the original form of payment was still valid.
> 
> They then indicated that I should "check with Sam's Club too" and that it'll be returned to my credit card.  Of course, I was like ...what? Why would I contact Sam's if Disney is refunding me?  Their response? "Just in case they have their own process."  Okay, makes no sense, but sure.
> 
> There was some additional back and forth about a friend's pass (why do they always give me my friend's account information????? Though, I was texting with my friend at the time, so she was aware I was asking).
> 
> Finally, I asked if Disney would be refunding me directly or if they would be refunding Sam's who would then refund me.  They said it should come directly from Disney (again, so why do I need to contact Sam's Club???? Also, how do you know what card I used on Sam's website????).
> 
> I asked when I should get the refund and they said no promises but they are now being told end of Oct.
> 
> Obviously take this all with a huge huge grain of salt because absolutely none of it makes any sense at all, but just wanted to provide the info I was given for those of you waiting on refunds from Sam's purchases.


Thanks for the info!!!  I too am waiting for refund and had purchased from Sam's!  
This is just ridiculous that they can't give a straight answer..... and can't seem to get it together in order to refund us!


----------



## Runnsally

Has anyone actually gotten the coveted call-back to purchase an annual pass?  I reached the 48 hr mark...holding my breath....


----------



## DisneyHomework

jeanneg said:


> I am a DVC member and I called to purchase new APs . We have an upcoming trip in the spring. They took my info and said someone would get back within 48 hours. That window passed earlier this afternoon. I wonder if yesterday doesn’t count since it was a holiday.


Oh I’m on day 15 or so.  I call and they say they’re just backed up.  I wouldn’t watch the clock lol.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Runnsally said:


> Has anyone actually gotten the coveted call-back to purchase an annual pass?  I reached the 48 hr mark...holding my breath....


Day 15+ I’ve lost count.  Someone earlier posted they did hear back.  But I’m not hopeful.


----------



## nickg420

Runnsally said:


> Has anyone actually gotten the coveted call-back to purchase an annual pass?  I reached the 48 hr mark...holding my breath....



I got a call back around a week after I was "qualified" by a CM.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

StacyStrong said:


> I did a chat today regarding my refund. It was my first time contacting them, but the chat option came up right away so I thought, why not? I wasn't expecting much.
> 
> The chat was wild.  They confirmed that my refund was "in the works," but then asked about my original form of payment and how I bought the pass.  I said I bought it through Sam's Club and that the original form of payment was still valid.
> 
> They then indicated that I should "check with Sam's Club too" and that it'll be returned to my credit card.  Of course, I was like ...what? Why would I contact Sam's if Disney is refunding me?  Their response? "Just in case they have their own process."  Okay, makes no sense, but sure.
> 
> There was some additional back and forth about a friend's pass (why do they always give me my friend's account information????? Though, I was texting with my friend at the time, so she was aware I was asking).
> 
> Finally, I asked if Disney would be refunding me directly or if they would be refunding Sam's who would then refund me.  They said it should come directly from Disney (again, so why do I need to contact Sam's Club???? Also, how do you know what card I used on Sam's website????).
> 
> I asked when I should get the refund and they said no promises but they are now being told end of Oct.
> 
> Obviously take this all with a huge huge grain of salt because absolutely none of it makes any sense at all, but just wanted to provide the info I was given for those of you waiting on refunds from Sam's purchases.


Damn...waiting for a refund from Disney is 100x worse than waiting for a mail in rebate. During a time where we have AI and 5G technology, paper checks has to be on that the list of “Stupidest Things of 2020”


----------



## cindyfan

GatorbaitTX said:


> Damn...waiting for a refund from Disney is 100x worse than waiting for a mail in rebate. During a time where we have AI and 5G technology, paper checks has to be on that the list of “Stupidest Things of 2020”


hahahaha.......  Love this comment!!


----------



## b2k1121

Yikes, finally decided to call for the first time since I'm still waiting for the refunds after cancelling 2 APs via the form on Aug 5.  They have no idea what is going on with the refund and basically can't tell me anything.  My problem is I used a combo of gift card and credit card so I don't know how the refund will be applied and they don't either.  They said I would probably get a check.  My address has changed twice since we bought the pass and I never updated the address on the site until now but they can't tell me if they already tried to mail the refund or when they might send it.  So I guess just continue waiting and if it was delivered to the wrong address then wait forever.


----------



## dwiz

I was astonished with our annual pass refunds. We are out of state, I paid in full for 2 passes ~$1500 with dvc discount, if that's a thing (my wife just tells me where to enter the credit card info). We used the passes for 8 days for spring break before the parks got shut down. I got all of the money minus $40 refunded. We did 8 days of disney during spring break for $40. That number is nice until you factor in an $800 dinner at the restaurant on top of the contemporary, but I digress.


----------



## randumb0

b2k1121 said:


> Yikes, finally decided to call for the first time since I'm still waiting for the refunds after cancelling 2 APs via the form on Aug 5.  They have no idea what is going on with the refund and basically can't tell me anything.  My problem is I used a combo of gift card and credit card so I don't know how the refund will be applied and they don't either.  They said I would probably get a check.  My address has changed twice since we bought the pass and I never updated the address on the site until now but they can't tell me if they already tried to mail the refund or when they might send it.  So I guess just continue waiting and if it was delivered to the wrong address then wait forever.



I used combo to pay as well and am still waiting.


----------



## emilymad

randumb0 said:


> I used combo to pay as well and am still waiting.



Me too.  And my passes are still showing on MDE.


----------



## jimim

cdurham1 said:


> Was just on the phone with them for a little over 1.5 hours.  Just checking to see where my refund was.
> 
> First, I was told that when I requested the cancelation on July 3, the cancelation offer wasn't available.  Weird.  I guess I just dreamed up that I should call on July 3 and request a full cancelation (not just for the closed park days).  And weird the cast member at the time said it was available.  How convenient of Disney to change the dates.
> 
> After not having received any notices, confirmations, updates, etc, I called to check on my request on August 18th.  I was told on that call that it wasn't entered correctly on July 3rd because there were other people attached to my profile who had 6 day tickets.  Even though I was the only Passholder.
> 
> Today, was told that I requested the cancelation on August 18th, which was technically after the offer had expired.  So, basically, they are doing me a favor by honoring the request on August 18th, even though they had notes that I actually did it on July 3rd.  And of course, no real estimate on when I would receive the refund, what the amount is, or even the method of refund payment.
> 
> Funny how it takes them 15 seconds to accept your payment, but months and hours on the phone to process a refund correctly...
> 
> Wow, Disney. SMH.


I on hold right now with my 72 hr call back 3 weeks later. She is useless. Completely useless. Just saying the same bull since April except differ dates when I get my money back.  She is telling me nothing I don’t know. After this call I’m calling my Disney visa they said I can dispute the charge even thought it’s 1.5 years ago. I’m going to just to see what would actually happen. I’m literally done with Disney.  I have never worked so hard to get some money back from a company. It’s like they are some back room organization because a multi billion dollar company.

Soooooo done with them. Done. January trip was cancelled. June is next to get cancelled.


----------



## stazmatic

After 15 days I finally got a call back to purchase new annual passes.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Well, I cancelled on July 5. I was told "September," which came and went. I made a call last week and was told that the CM could not see my AP attached to my account anymore, which is supposed to be a good sign that the refund is/has been processed. A week later and still nothing.
> I'm on hold right now to ask again. I bought a Sam's Club voucher using a CC that is still active, in use, etc., with no changes since my AP purchase last year. Anyone else who did so get a refund? a check?
> My AP originally would have expired January 1, 2021. I'm starting to wonder if I'll have my refund by then.
> 
> ETA: I was told that I am being sent a check. So, the check is in the mail (3 months later)? We shall see.



OK, I received my check today. It was $757. So, in the end I only spent a couple hundred dollars for my 8 days in the parks back in January and got an AP discount on our rooms. In 20/20 hindsight, I could have saved $1000 if I had bought my five family members APs, too, and then cancelled compared to the price for their 8-day PH tickets.  Hope to be an AP again when the parks can have normal operations.


----------



## Khobbs18

We leave tomorrow and we we’re lucky  enough on day 1 to visit an epcot goddess of Guest Relations. She credited us for our 5 day tickets and got us APs since we accidentally got cancelled. we got $1800 back for 2 OOS APs (around 2200 originally paid) and got 22 park days out of that and now our passes expire October 13, 2021. Add in the 30% off discount as a bonus. Feeling like a win against Disney for once!


----------



## pointybubble

I got the following email from Disney and just want to see how others are interpreting this:

*************************
Dear Valued Passholder,

Thank you for deciding to extend your annual pass(es) by the amount of time the Walt Disney World theme parks were closed.

To finalize this extension and confirm your new schedule of payments, please review and sign the amendment to your Annual Pass monthly payment agreement by following these 3 simple steps:

Step 1: Link your Annual Pass to your Disney account in MyDisneyExperience if you have not done so already

Step 2: Click *here *to consent to the use of an electronic signature

Step 3: Follow the instructions after providing this consent to sign your amendment and finalize your extension

*Note that this pass extension may already be reflected in your MyDisneyExperience account. Please sign the amendment using the steps above by November 1, 2020, or this pass extension will be cancelled. If you need any assistance, please call (888) 701-4100 .*

Thank you for being a valued Passholder and we look forward to seeing you back at the Walt Disney World resort soon!

Sincerely,
Disney Destinations
******************

I decided to extend our passes this summer, but after our September trip I am reconsidering. I am currently almost 7 months pregnant and even though I've been to the parks at 8+ months pregnant in the heat of summer before and was just fine, I am struggling a lot more with this pregnancy due to some newly developed complications. I actually had to rent a scooter our last day because I was in so much pain and having contractions. Currently, our original pass expiration was September and with the extensions goes to the first week in February. I'm due around the New Year so it's starting to look doubtful that I would be able to handle a trip during the remaining months of my pregnancy, and immediately after with a newborn isn't really ideal either.

All this to say, are they giving me an out on the extension that I had requested? All I have to do is not sign that document, right? Is anybody else reconsidering an extension that they had requested?


----------



## Townie1997

I purchased 4 APs from Sam’s Club last year.  We requested to cancel through Disney email. Paper refund checks arrived yesterday!


----------



## keishashadow

Posted in another thread but as an update to our (self, DH & GD) Platinum out of state AP story...

Have been calling WDW regularly, at least once a month to check on status. Have complied with all instructions.

*Was supposed to get full refund for GD’s, just received a partial

wound up with $400-some credit finally posted to my CC the end of September. No explanation why that amount when it was a Platinum renewal. Earlier told it was considered ’activated’ (via us buying the renewal a little less than 30 days early while in the parks when she wasn’t with us), despite never being used during the renewal period.

When I called them yesterday, they were insistant that there wouldn’t be a full refund, despite my extensive documentation of various calls with them, indicating one would be forthcoming.

*unsatisfied re the above on yesterday’s long  call, requested that the IT rep (who picked up the phone as seems to be the norm last few calls) double check all our family’s AP history...

Eventually, Informed they ‘owed me’ something re my AP. no explanation given how it slipped thru the cracks prior to my inquiry.

I should receive a check in the mail, no idea when it would be processed nor the amount.   

Two hours well spent? That remains to be seen. I’ve been told by them the check’s in the mail too many times re this. Will re-address “why” the smaller refund for GD’s pass within a month/receipt of this new check I suppose...whichever comes first.

*Previous events:

+DH did receive a check in Sept for $230+ No letter, no explanation, just a check with an invoice number.

Had requested only I accept the extension. DHs APH is still showing valid thru end of April, despite only needing his original expiry date in December, 2020.  They did confirm I declined the extension.

+Also, had a CC get a random $166 refund from Epcot Services in August. They weren’t able to trace that back to the specific AP in each instance.   More like “won’t vs can’t” IMO

WDWs inconsistency in customer service response is legendary.  well know that if you don’t receive a satisfactory resolution to an issue the first time - try again.  However, this is just over the top 

Yet, freely admit we are eagerly are awaiting the sale of new APs....& there you have it in a nutshell why they are able to proceed thusly


----------



## elgerber

Question.  We may decide to cancel December.  Trying to decide if I beg to cancel the passes or just deal with it and buy regular tix, or just renew the DVC gold.  We don't expire until Jan.  My question is, if we can't renew until December, does that mean we couldn't make park reservations until we renew?
and if that is the case, if I bought regular tickets, would I be able to apply them to my renewal over the phone?


----------



## jimim

So the lady last night told me zero about my refund. 3 week wait to get a call back and she tells me nothing. Oh she did say something. “Do u want to buy a new pass?”  I said really. Really?  I can’t give me my money back since April but you want me to spend more money with Disney. I can’t even tell you how bad I wanted to reach through that phone. I said I’ll buy a new season pass if u credit my refund right now towards them vs sending me a check. She checked came back and said no. I said go figure.


----------



## Eastern

Today we received refunds for two Platinum APs purchased at Sam's. Original form of payment still available but checks sent to the two people I purchased the passes for.

Amount paid 865 with NJ tax = 923 each

Date activated: Sept 29 2019

Amount refunded: $514 (per person)

Thanks Disney


----------



## OKWFan88

Still waiting. So frustrating


----------



## ctl

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Same here.  Full refund request in July.  AP gone.  Nothing yet.


Same here. No refund as yet.


----------



## jo-jo

Not sure if this is the right thread, but I sent an email to DVC MS. 

"Hi. We had annual passes that we cancelled since our May trip was cancelled and we didn't feel safe with a Nov trip . However, we do have a two week trip planned in April. Just looking when we can buy annual passes again. We would be looking at the Gold passes."


This was the reply....

_"At this time new ticket sales for the Walt Disney World®, are only available for 2020 and 2021 date-based Disney Theme Park Tickets.  You are welcome to purchase your tickets in advance of your arrival by contacting Member Services by phoning (800) 800-9800 or (407) 566-3800, Monday – Friday, 9:00 AM – 9:00 PM ET, and Saturday – Sunday, 9:00 AM – 7:00 PM ET or online at http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/.


With regards to new purchases of Walt Disney World Annual Passes, those are still unavailable and will resume at a later date.  We do not have any additional information at this time as to when that may be or what may be offered.  Please note we are unable to speculate about any additional details that have not been officially communicated."_


By others posts, I thought I would have gotten some information on when an AP could be purchased.


----------



## Eastern

OKWFan88 said:


> Still waiting. So frustrating





ctl said:


> Same here. No refund as yet.



It is frustrating but it will get to you. I told my mother to start looking yesterday after reading that another Sams' Club purchaser had been refunded, and she got her checks in the mailbox, one for each person's refund.

I trust Disney to figure the amount correctly based on their formula. My mother had told me the wrong date of first use and so I called thinking they had made a mistake but they had all the information on parks visited and the CM even suggested she had gone back to Epcot on a certain day in order to pick up a passholder only item (she probably did). My mother was convinced she would get nothing and was happy to get her checks.


----------



## Eastern

jo-jo said:


> By others posts, I thought I would have gotten some information on when an AP could be purchased.



With all the uncertainty I do not think they will promise a date until they are actually ready to allow purchase.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

We finally got my moms refunds.  She opted for refund in August when we got the email.  Hers was suppose to expire April 29th 2020.  We had a trip planned in April but they closed.  We rescheduled for end of August but she is 78 with health problems.  So we canceled and will wait until things get better.  I am not sure how they calculated her refund but the check was for 116.48. Not sure why they choose check over original credit card.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

My current AP will expire in August. I am planning a trip October 2021. I'll probably buy new APs or renew if possible but until then I won't be able to make Park reservations?


----------



## Eastern

FRANKTSJR said:


> My current AP will expire in August. I am planning a trip October 2021. I'll probably buy new APs or renew if possible but until then I won't be able to make Park reservations?


I don't think you will be able to make park reservations without a valid ticket on your MDE.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

stazmatic said:


> After 15 days I finally got a call back to purchase new annual passes.


What number did you call to request purchasing a new AP?


----------



## stazmatic

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> What number did you call to request purchasing a new AP?


407-939-7277
I had to call and submit a request to re-purchase passes that expired but were not renewed during the shut down. I did not get any refund since the passes expired in the 30 days before the park shut down. 15 days after I submitted the request I got a call allowing me to re-purchase the passes. Hope that helps!


----------



## fla4fun

FRANKTSJR said:


> My current AP will expire in August. I am planning a trip October 2021. I'll probably buy new APs or renew if possible but until then I won't be able to make Park reservations?


That is correct.  I booked my trip for the 50th weekend, but my AP expiration date is now late May.  It said I could not book park reservations because I did not have a valid ticket.  Some people are buying a one day ticket just so they can book park passes for the actual anniversary date, and then plan to upgrade to an AP upon arrival.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hello, forgive me if this information is already posted somewhere, we are moving to Naples at the end of the month, very excited as I will be able to visit Disney more often. Having trouble however finding where to buy an annual pass? Can anyone help me? Also do you know if you can pay a rate and then have the rest of the payment taken out monthly? Thank you._


----------



## notatallmagic

Actually got a real update today fron a knowlegeable CM.  I've been calling about once a month to check on our 3 cancelled out of state Platinum Passes. Cancelled 8/11; Florida was on a quaranantine list for our state until recently. Even though my original credit card is still active (on MDE as well), I was told today that we would be mailed checks made out to each of us individually (including minor kids). Said that mailed checks were taking 1-3 months, and I was past the 60 day mark, so could be "soon".

I'm also on the callback list to purchase new passes (since I have the 3 trips we Covid-cancelled rebooked with airfare vouchers that had to be used). Was told to expect 10-14 days for callback.

*For those who have been successful purchasing passes, any idea what the price is for a Platinum Pass*?


----------



## Boardwalk III

Finally bit the bullet this morning to call on the status of partial refunds for 3 AP’s (2 DVC Gold Passes and 1 out of state platinum).  My call to VI PASSHOLDER line was answered within 5 minutes, and  it appeared to be a screener (to make sure I was calling the right number for the right reason). After a few questions I was transferred right through to an AP CM, who seemed quite knowledgable but had to keep putting me on hold to work with 2 different support groups to work to resolve our issues. Entire call took 1.5 hrs 

I had called and put an original  request in on July 14th to cancel  3 passes and request partial refunds (4 months). The original expiration on the passes was mid July of this year, but they had already extended them automatically until December  2020.

So now it’s 4 months later and no refunds in sight. He immediately confirmed he could see the notes on the system showing my request from July 14th. He said our friend who had the non-DVC platinum pass was showing as “refund in process”. I know she hasn’t received it yet, but perhaps she will “soon”. Her pass was also cancelled as requested.

However for some reason neither of our 2 DVC gold passes had been  cancelled  and no refund was in process. They seemed  perplexed as to why. In the end I was told they had to extend our 2 gold passes again in order to correct this problem (they now show as expiring in March 2021?!) and I was given a reference number for the refunds which “will be processed” . He did not know the amount, nor could he tell me when these refunds would actually happen. But I do feel the proper request has been made.

I also requested that we be put on the call back list so that we can purchase new AP passes for our trip next fall. He submitted that request and told me 7 days for the call back, but I know it will be longer based on these boards. I’m only worried what will happen if I miss the call? He indicated they would try a couple of times but it doesn’t sound like they leave a message if you can’t pick up. I also don’t know if I should be looking for a Florida number or something else. If anyone has any info on that that I’d appreciate it!

Finally, he indicated that I could purchase DVC gold passes when they call me back but I’m not convinced. At a a savings of several hundred $$ per pass I’m hoping that will be an option, otherwise I may have to decline for now and hope APs become available again next year. Would also love to know if anyone on this board was able to purchase a DVC Pass once they got the call back?

I know everyone’s calls seem to have different outcomes, but hope this information has been helpful. I have to say I’m glad I didn’t wait any longer because it sounds like 2 of our 3 refunds would never have been processed without my additional call  today.


----------



## randumb0

jnjusoioa said:


> _Hello, forgive me if this information is already posted somewhere, we are moving to Naples at the end of the month, very excited as I will be able to visit Disney more often. Having trouble however finding where to buy an annual pass? Can anyone help me? Also do you know if you can pay a rate and then have the rest of the payment taken out monthly? Thank you._



New AP's are unavailable for purchase at this time.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

stazmatic said:


> 407-939-7277
> I had to call and submit a request to re-purchase passes that expired but were not renewed during the shut down. I did not get any refund since the passes expired in the 30 days before the park shut down. 15 days after I submitted the request I got a call allowing me to re-purchase the passes. Hope that helps!


Thank you for the info! Was able to call yesterday and the CM completed a form request over the phone to see if I am eligible to purchase a pass. They told me I would get a call back in 7 days. The CM called it "cancelers remorse"


----------



## jo-jo

I just did chat with MS and asked about buying ap, that we had cancelled due to fears.   Was told no new sales. 

  The people that are purchasing passes ,could you come back and say if you had gotten any refunds and when your passes were due to expire?    When does your pass clock start ticking.....first day of next trip or already counting down.     Reading some of the posts , it sounds like some just had a pass due to expire during the last few months, so they let you do a renewal.   Others , it sounds like you cancelled, got refund and then was able to buy new pass.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

It’s case by case basis


----------



## EpcotNerd

Has anyone had the experience of getting a different amount than other family members?  We are a family of four and the check written out to me was significantly less than my husband and kids.  We bought through Sam's club so we had a physical check issued.


----------



## kbeam

Got our checks today.  Paid by CC.  2 checks, one in each of our names.  Gold Passes. 1 check $730.48, the other $451.51.  They WERE to expire 09/2020. We got one visit out of them...so we're happy with the refund.


----------



## notatallmagic

Sigh. I was told my refunds would be to my credit card (still active); but then told they were sending three checks (for me and two minor children). I got one today that is the correct amount (per Disney via email and on the Passholder line); didn't get one at all, and the other was over $1000 LESS than what they had quoted.  All purchased, activated, and cancelled at exactly the same time.

This is so sad.  I love Disney, but they couldn't have made a bigger mess of this if they'd tried.  On hold now for over an hour.  Disney hold music doesn't even make me happy.


----------



## notatallmagic

EpcotNerd said:


> Has anyone had the experience of getting a different amount than other family members?  We are a family of four and the check written out to me was significantly less than my husband and kids.  We bought through Sam's club so we had a physical check issued.


Yes, I've gotten $0; one teenager got $1172; the other $143.  Purchased, activated, and cancelled the same day.


----------



## EpcotNerd

notatallmagic said:


> Yes, I've gotten $0; one teenager got $1172; the other $143.  Purchased, activated, and cancelled the same day.



Weird! Did you call to find out why?  I plan to tomorrow, just trying to research a little bit before I call.


----------



## EpcotNerd

kbeam said:


> Got our checks today.  Paid by CC.  2 checks, one in each of our names.  Gold Passes. 1 check $730.48, the other $451.51.  They WERE to expire 09/2020. We got one visit out of them...so we're happy with the refund.


Any idea why they're different?


----------



## jo-jo

kbeam said:


> Got our checks today.  Paid by CC.  2 checks, one in each of our names.  Gold Passes. 1 check $730.48, the other $451.51.  They WERE to expire 09/2020. We got one visit out of them...so we're happy with the refund.



Was that for two passes?    So you got back for $590 per pass?


----------



## FRANKTSJR

fla4fun said:


> That is correct.  I booked my trip for the 50th weekend, but my AP expiration date is now late May.  It said I could not book park reservations because I did not have a valid ticket.  Some people are buying a one day ticket just so they can book park passes for the actual anniversary date, and then plan to upgrade to an AP upon arrival.


Jeez, not making it easy to go there and throw my money at them. Hmm, so many other choices-hmm. UO looking better al the time. Gonna sell my BWV points


----------



## notatallmagic

EpcotNerd said:


> Weird! Did you call to find out why?  I plan to tomorrow, just trying to research a little bit before I call.


I did call; waited 90 minutes plus to get a CM on the phone; researched another 45 minutes, and they still don't know why it happened; just that the $1172 was the correct amount, and they would be sending two more checks in the next 3-6 weeks to make it right.  Oh, and "Disney is being MORE than fair by offering to refund passholders"...actually, we paid for a service that wasn't available.  I'm not sure that was the proper time to say that. 


EpcotNerd said:


> Weird! Did you call to find out why?  I plan to tomorrow, just trying to research a little bit before I call.


So


----------



## EpcotNerd

notatallmagic said:


> I did call; waited 90 minutes plus to get a CM on the phone; researched another 45 minutes, and they still don't know why it happened; just that the $1172 was the correct amount, and they would be sending two more checks in the next 3-6 weeks to make it right.  Oh, and "Disney is being MORE than fair by offering to refund passholders"...actually, we paid for a service that wasn't available.  I'm not sure that was the proper time to say that.
> 
> So


Thanks so much for the update, good to know.  I plan to call tomorrow.  The math for the higher amount makes way more sense for us too, I'm hoping they agree


----------



## marylandterps01

I’m a little confused and wondering if I need to call Disney. Just got my refund check. We bought our platinum passes from my wife’s work at the department of defense. Activated them on 9/26/19. Used for 4 days that weekend and another 7 for a trip in November. When I calculate my refund using their method it comes out to around 500ish dollars. I got a check for my pass today for $61. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WedWayPilot

We had 4 DVC gold passes originally set to expire in August before the extensions. I requested a refund on August 10th and got about $1300 refunded back to my credit card for all 4 passes about 2 weeks ago. I had a DVC waitlist come through for November that will use extended 2018 points that are set to expire at the end of November, but now have no passes. I called today and the CM said I do qualify to buy new passes and someone would call me back within 7 days to buy the passes. I do have 4 reservations through the end of 2021 on my account (both DVC and cash). She said I can either buy Gold or Platnum. Im not a Florida resident, but if I was she said I could also buy with the monthly payment plan. She did not say when the passes would start but said “you qualify for the recovery annual passes which means you can buy new annual passes.” I’m hoping they call soon and the CM was correct about everything.


----------



## ctl

WedWayPilot said:


> We had 4 DVC gold passes originally set to expire in August before the extensions. I requested a refund on August 10th and got about $1300 refunded back to my credit card for all 4 passes about 2 weeks ago. I had a DVC waitlist come through for November that will use extended 2018 points that are set to expire at the end of November, but now have no passes. I called today and the CM said I do qualify to buy new passes and someone would call me back within 7 days to buy the passes. I do have 4 reservations through the end of 2021 on my account (both DVC and cash). She said I can either buy Gold or Platnum. Im not a Florida resident, but if I was she said I could also buy with the monthly payment plan. She did not say when the passes would start but said “you qualify for the recovery annual passes which means you can buy new annual passes.” I’m hoping they call soon and the CM was correct about everything.


So, tell me if I/m understanding this correctly...if your APs were supposed to expire during the shutdown period of WDW (including expiring through August) you get a refund and can purchase new APs, but if they were set to expire in September or October this year and you cancelled them when WDW said you could to get a refund, then you cannot purchase a "recovery" AP. I'm asking because mine were supposed to expire at the end of September and they refused to let me either purchase a new AP or just exchange the "refund" for an extension on months (haven't gotten any refund of any kind yet.)  Also, they never cancelled my sons pass (expires February 2021, which I asked them to cancel along with the other 3 APs, even though I called them back twice to check it had been done.) I called 3 times to 3 different CMs on the VIP line and got the same answer.


----------



## Duck143

marylandterps01 said:


> I’m a little confused and wondering if I need to call Disney. Just got my refund check. We bought our platinum passes from my wife’s work at the department of defense. Activated them on 9/26/19. Used for 4 days that weekend and another 7 for a trip in November. When I calculate my refund using their method it comes out to around 500ish dollars. I got a check for my pass today for $61. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


That is horrible!  Please let us know what they say when you call. This just doesn't sound right.


----------



## marylandterps01

Duck143 said:


> That is horrible!  Please let us know what they say when you call. This just doesn't sound right.



so spent 30 minutes on the phone, had to get off to take care of something for work. Long story short, I called in June and requested to be on the cancellation list for my wife’s and I passes. I took that as what I needed to do and I was being proactive. I was told that they didn’t decide anything until July so my pasa was never refunded even though I also clicked the link when they sent out an email in July. They still showed my wife’s pass as active . She entered in all the notes andI have to call back when I have more time. She has no clue what the $61check was for lol


----------



## Eastern

kbeam said:


> Got our checks today.  Paid by CC.  2 checks, one in each of our names.  Gold Passes. 1 check $730.48, the other $451.51.  They WERE to expire 09/2020. We got one visit out of them...so we're happy with the refund.


Do you remember how much you paid for them initially?


----------



## cdurham1

marylandterps01 said:


> so spent 30 minutes on the phone, had to get off to take care of something for work. Long story short, I called in June and requested to be on the cancellation list for my wife’s and I passes. I took that as what I needed to do and I was being proactive. I was told that they didn’t decide anything until July so my pasa was never refunded even though I also clicked the link when they sent out an email in July. They still showed my wife’s pass as active . She entered in all the notes andI have to call back when I have more time. She has no clue what the $61check was for lol


 
Oh, man, I am in a very similar position.  I called to check on my cancellation and was told when I cancelled on July 3rd, they weren't accepting cancellations.  Even though their own notes said I requested cancellation on July 3rd.  I activated my pass less than a month before you did and used it almost exactly as much.  If I get a check in the mail for $61, I am going to flip out, lol.


----------



## elaine amj

TigerlilyAJ said:


> OK, I received my check today. It was $757. So, in the end I only spent a couple hundred dollars for my 8 days in the parks back in January and got an AP discount on our rooms. In 20/20 hindsight, I could have saved $1000 if I had bought my five family members APs, too, and then cancelled compared to the price for their 8-day PH tickets.  Hope to be an AP again when the parks can have normal operations.





Townie1997 said:


> I purchased 4 APs from Sam’s Club last year.  We requested to cancel through Disney email. Paper refund checks arrived yesterday!





Eastern said:


> Today we received refunds for two Platinum APs purchased at Sam's. Original form of payment still available but checks sent to the two people I purchased the passes for.
> 
> Amount paid 865 with NJ tax = 923 each
> 
> Date activated: Sept 29 2019
> 
> Amount refunded: $514 (per person)
> 
> Thanks Disney



Very glad to hear Sam's Club vouchers getting refunded by check. I was starting to get worried it would be sent to Sam's Club and disappear down a black hole.

Does anyone remember what name is on the envelope? I expect the check to be mailed to a friend's address and she is watching out for a letter from Disney for me. Still nothing yet but I didn't cancel until the deadline as I kept hoping they would offer a "pause" option.


----------



## elaine amj

I bought my AP via Sam's Club before the last big price increase in early 2019. Still waiting for my refund so decided to crunch numbers to see what I hope to get:

Amount you paid for your AP: $924
The day you activated your AP: Dec 21, 2019
That Disney World theme parks closed 03/16/2020
How many block out days (if any) there were for you between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020 
- No blockout days

Access days = (366 days for the year) - (number of block out dates for you between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020) = 366

Usable value = (amount paid ) x (number of days between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020) divided by (access days)
$924 x 86 ÷ 366 = $217.11

Refund amount = (amount you paid for your AP) - (usable value) - (any refunds already paid to you)
$924 - $217.11 = $706.89



itstrue56 said:


> Paid $1012.81 for my pass with taxes (it was a renewal).
> 
> Works out to about $2.77 per day. I calculated they owed me for 186 days since I canceled my pass completely.
> 
> Received $325 over the summer for the closure period and then $190 last night for the cancelation of remaining days. Total of $515, which is what $2.77 x 186 is.
> 
> This was on an out of state AP. So I was compensated correctly.



With this calculation:
Amount paid ÷ access days
$924÷ 366 = $2.52/day
I used 86 days so they owe me 280 days
280 x $2.52 = $705.60


----------



## karen4546

i activated my certificate on 9/26/2020.  Are they extending expiration of AP since there is no parkhopping?  Are those buying new passes (those who got refunds and are buying recovery passes) getting charged the same price as before?


----------



## notatallmagic

I did get my second of three checks yesterday in the correct amount.  Then, in a very pleasant surprise, I got a call today from a 407 area code.  I missed the call, called right back, got a wonderful human in about 5 minutes.  He looked up my account, and verified the exact amount (the correct one this time) that would be mailed "right away" to correct the over $1000 shortfall on the check issued for my daughter.  I was SO surprised - this is the first time since Spring where I saw 100% of the Disney Magic that I used to take for granted.  He told me "we want to make sure you are feeling better about the process, and we are doing everything we can to make this right."  It's almost sad that I was shocked to hear that again.

I had also been told two weeks ago that we qualified for re-purchase of Annual passes; we have three trips re-scheduled in late 2021; we had airline ticket vouchers that we needed to use, so I was being optimistic.  Still waiting for our call on that.

For those asking, each of our three checks has come in the type of perforated mail where you have to fold and tear off the ends.  It's a check with a stub; and the checks are made out to each individual passholder, including my two minor children.  We got checks even though my original credit card used for payment is still open and active for me on MDE.  I had requested my cancellation in late July when our state put Florida on a quarantine list.  I have called about every 2 weeks to check on status.  Two of three checks were the correct, quoted amount; the other (the one they say they are correcting was short by over $1000; all purchased, activated, and cancelled the same day.


----------



## MarBee

Question about purchasing new APs.  Mine expired in June, so I opted for a refund for the closure time.  (Still waiting for the check in the mail that they said would be here before December 1st).  If they give me the okay to purchase a new AP, when would be the first date of the new AP?  Would it have a June start date (when my renewal would’ve started)? Or could I hold off and hypothetically activate it on our first trip in December of 2021, so that it wouldn’t expire until December of 2022?


----------



## KittyKitty

notatallmagic said:


> Was told to expect 10-14 days for callback.


My 1st call was Oct 8, after 3 more calls, now they say callback could be Oct 23-27. This is to buy AP that was cancelled and use a 10 day ticket for partial payment. Hope to get this done before I arrive next month.


----------



## TyRy

I've been checking and checking my credit card statement waiting for my AP cancellation refund since mine expired at the end of April and I knew we would not be back in time for me to use it even with the extensions.  To my surprise I received a check in the mail and not a credit to my card.  We haven't gone through mail in a couple of weeks so not sure when it finally came.  But wanted to say, check you mail even if you paid by cc.


----------



## StacyStrong

Another day, another chat:

Me: Hi, checking on the status and amount of my refund.
Disney: Sure! Checking with escalation team. No comments on account about why there is a delay.
Me: Okay.
Disney: Are you looking for info about your pass or Jeff and your pass?
Me: I don't know who Jeff is, but I'm Stacy and I need info about my pass.
Disney: Understood. I heard back. You will be receiving a check. Thank you. Do you have any other questions?
Me: Uh, yes.  When? For how much? How? Who? What?
Disney: You'll be receiving approximately $1000. Our turn around now is 8-12 weeks.
Me: 8-12 weeks from what point? I cancelled in July.
Disney: From the end of September.
Me: Blah okay. thanks.
Disney: Any other questions??
Me: No.
Disney: Oh wait. Can I verify that they have your current address.  Do you live on ABC street in your MDE?
Me: Yep!
Disney: And you used to live on XYZ street?
Me: Uh, no. My friend lives on that street. She also is waiting for her check.
Disney: Let me get back to you......



SCREAMING.


----------



## dlavender

StacyStrong said:


> Another day, another chat:
> 
> Me: Hi, checking on the status and amount of my refund.
> Disney: Sure! Checking with escalation team. No comments on account about why there is a delay.
> Me: Okay.
> Disney: Are you looking for info about your pass or Jeff and your pass?
> Me: I don't know who Jeff is, but I'm Stacy and I need info about my pass.
> Disney: Understood. I heard back. You will be receiving a check. Thank you. Do you have any other questions?
> Me: Uh, yes.  When? For how much? How? Who? What?
> Disney: You'll be receiving approximately $1000. Our turn around now is 8-12 weeks.
> Me: 8-12 weeks from what point? I cancelled in July.
> Disney: From the end of September.
> Me: Blah okay. thanks.
> Disney: Any other questions??
> Me: No.
> Disney: Oh wait. Can I verify that they have your current address.  Do you live on ABC street in your MDE?
> Me: Yep!
> Disney: And you used to live on XYZ street?
> Me: Uh, no. My friend lives on that street. She also is waiting for her check.
> Disney: Let me get back to you......
> 
> 
> 
> SCREAMING.



I haven't even tried to call back and see if I'm getting the rest of my refund or not. 

Why are they still having such problems?


----------



## StacyStrong

dlavender said:


> I haven't even tried to call back and see if I'm getting the rest of my refund or not.
> 
> Why are they still having such problems?


No idea, but super interested to learn who Jeff is...


----------



## StacyStrong

Well, final answer is we (my friend and I) both should be expecting seperate checks to seperate addresses for approx $1000 each within 8-12 weeks (or sooner) which would be interesting since I bought my pass through Sam's for less than $1000 and used it on a trip. But, you know...Disney.


----------



## Kaldro

StacyStrong said:


> ...within 8-12 weeks...



from end of september, mmmh?

Still can't decide, with which interest rate I should charge Disney for the delayed refund.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Interesting..... I’ve tried the chat to ask about my refunds twice and was told I’d have to call and they don’t have any info.

Called and was also told no real info, just “processing”..... still.......


----------



## jerseygal

Still no refund here, just called Visa yesterday again..


----------



## kbeam

Eastern said:


> Do you remember how much you paid for them initially?


$1298 for 2 passes


----------



## emilymad

DisneyLover83 said:


> Interesting..... I’ve tried the chat to ask about my refunds twice and was told I’d have to call and they don’t have any info.
> 
> Called and was also told no real info, just “processing”..... still.......



Same here.  Chat wouldn't help.  I guess I will have to call.  Another 8-12 weeks when I canceled in July is crazy.


----------



## Eastern

kbeam said:


> $1298 for 2 passes


So you paid 1298 for 2 passes expiring Sept 2020 and got back 1182?  I paid 1845 for 2 passes expiring Sept 29, 2020 and got back 1026    I think mine is right but I think someone miscalculated yours.


----------



## emilymad

On the phone now.  They said since I can still see my passes in MDE there is no refund in process.  They do have a record that we requested to cancel our passes.  Waiting on hold for another team to take a look.


----------



## tup1830

Can people do anything since the original email (and only email) promised payments by sept/oct?  I understand the layoffs are impacting the team, but the only promise i have in writing is sept/oct.  Is there anyone that listens?  Do they plan to have some level of communication to explain the delay?


----------



## Winterpegger

Called April 22 to request a refund for the days closed.

Called again in July, and submitted the cancellation form July 20. Received email confirmation of cancellation request.

Finally called again October 20, and was advised that refund processed, check issued and on the way. They couldn’t give me an estimate of how long it would take to receive the check as I am in Canada, but I am hoping it comes soon! 

Platinum AP (out of state)
Activation date: November 10, 2019
Expiration date: November 9, 2020
Paid: $1119 USD
Refund: $396.16


----------



## focusondisney

Winterpegger said:


> Called April 22 to request a refund for the days closed.
> 
> Called again in July, and submitted the cancellation form July 20. Received email confirmation of cancellation request.
> 
> Finally called again October 20, and was advised that refund processed, check issued and on the way. They couldn’t give me an estimate of how long it would take to receive the check as I am in Canada, but I am hoping it comes soon!
> 
> Platinum AP (out of state)
> Activation date: November 10, 2019
> Expiration date: November 9, 2020
> Paid: $1119 USD
> Refund: $396.16



Boy that doesn’t seem like the right amount, does it? You only had an active pass for 4 out of 12 months & they are  refunding less than 40%. Did you already receive anything for the shut down months?


----------



## Winterpegger

*focusondisney:*
I did use the pass for a week in November 2019 and the first week of March 2020, getting home just before everything shut down and borders closed. Not sure what the calculations are but happy to have anything back in my pocket


----------



## EleanorZ

I went online to renew our recently expired APs and was only able to extend 3 of 4. My DD had an earlier exp date which I missed by 11 days (totally my fault for not checking the dates). I called hoping to renew or purchase a new pass over the phone. Very sweet CM explained that someone would call back in a minimum of 48 hours (but could be much longer) about purchasing a new pass in full. CM also said that we could go to Guest Services at Disney Springs to get the monthly payment option.

Am wondering if anyone has tried and had success at Disney Springs? I'm a few hours away but might make the drive to get it taken care of quicker. TIA


----------



## focusondisney

Winterpegger said:


> *focusondisney:*
> I did use the pass for a week in November 2019 and the first week of March 2020, getting home just before everything shut down and borders closed. Not sure what the calculations are but happy to have anything back in my pocket



I understand.  We renewed our pass Dec 6th for $650 each & used it for 8 days. .  I got about $340 each for the partial closure period already.  I didn’t  request the full refund even tho I knew we might not use it again before it expires.   Paying $300 for 8 days of park hopping plus the AP discounts wasn’t bad at all.  I plan to  renew again (with the renewal discount)  in December.  Hopefully we’ll get more trips in next year.


----------



## jo-jo

Eastern said:


> So you paid 1298 for 2 passes expiring Sept 2020 and got back 1182?  I paid 1845 for 2 passes expiring Sept 29, 2020 and got back 1026    I think mine is right but I think someone miscalculated yours.




We got back $1182 for  2 gold passes that started on Nov 30th 2019.    I don't remember what we paid exactly but they were right after the big price jump so with tax  7 hundred something per pass.


----------



## Judique

Winterpegger said:


> *focusondisney:*
> I did use the pass for a week in November 2019 and the first week of March 2020, getting home just before everything shut down and borders closed. Not sure what the calculations are but happy to have anything back in my pocket



You have a great attitude about this and got a good deal having used the passes for 2 trips.  I was able to use my pass for three trips, paid a total of $675 for the pass (DVC) upgraded parkhopper that was $400 plus the upgrade money, and got back $229.06 for the closure period.

When the email came for the choice off getting the remainder of my pass refunded,  I requested the refund as I had canceled my trips coming up.  I also activated in November 2019 and had an expiry of Nov 6, 2020.  

I am expecting another couple of hundred, based on the calculation that Disney has laid out.

So, I'm with @focusondisney  that your refund is short.  I'm also happy to have anything in my pocket and won't be too put out if it takes until Xmas to get the rest.  Not put out enough to call, but if I don't get the remainder of the pass money, I'll drop into the Guest Relations office next year.


----------



## Dis703

I was trying to find a list of blackout dates for the Florida Resident Silver Pass and I can't seem to find it.  Are there currently no blockout dates?  My bf has a silver pass while I have a Platinum so I usually make sure to plan things outside when he can attend. If I recall it was usually spring break, Christmas week and a chunk of the summer that was blocked out, but I can't find that info on their website right now.  Does anyone have a calendar with these dates?

Thanks!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Just checked my MDE and my annual pass is now gone, hope that means my refund is on its way


----------



## KittyKitty

KittyKitty said:


> My 1st call was Oct 8, after 3 more calls, now they say callback could be Oct 23-27. This is to buy AP that was cancelled and use a 10 day ticket for partial payment. Hope to get this done before I arrive next month.


Got the call yesterday. Refunded my 10 day tkt and charged me the AP. My AP starts when I arrive in Dec. The AP cost was $1272.68 for Platinum adult( I think, parks only).


----------



## FinallyFL

Dis703 said:


> I was trying to find a list of blackout dates for the Florida Resident Silver Pass and I can't seem to find it.  Are there currently no blockout dates?  My bf has a silver pass while I have a Platinum so I usually make sure to plan things outside when he can attend. If I recall it was usually spring break, Christmas week and a chunk of the summer that was blocked out, but I can't find that info on their website right now.  Does anyone have a calendar with these dates?
> 
> Thanks!


On MDE go to Ticket & Passes, there is a link to blackout dates there.


----------



## CarolMN

Called yesterday to check on our refund.  We called to cancel on 8/5.  Waited about 20 minutes for CM, who wasn't able to help me.  All I wanted to know was if they had me and DH in the queue to be refunded.  Got transferred to another CM and waited another 20 minutes.  This CM said that she could see us both in the queue and that they were working on those who cancelled in early August now.

She said that some credit card companies seem to be rejecting the larger credits (didn't say what larger meant).  When that happens, they have to issue a check and that delays the process for those individuals again.   I don't know why the credit card companies would reject a credit, but maybe it's some kind of fraud protection thing.

Anyway,  I am OK with waiting.  Fortunately, we do not need the money anytime soon and have no future trips scheduled right now.   I am just relieved that we didn't fall through the cracks since our passes disappeared from MDE in mid-September.   Curiously, the park passes associated with those APS and a cancelled January 2021 trip are still showing in MDE.    

Hope all of you still waiting get your checks or cc credit soon.


----------



## JFox

Got added to the "Please consider me for buying a new AP" list.  Scheduled trips January and March 2020.  Even if those trips don't pan out the AP vouchers can sit on our MDE until we need them and they will allow us to make park reservations.


----------



## DizKids2

kbeam said:


> I'm confused....your refund was posted to a new card (because the orig. was stolen)?  The reason I ask is this happened to us, as well, but I just assumed we'd receive our refund via a check...because the new CC # isn't associated with the orig. order.


Correct, but it was the same card company.  I had actually called them a few weeks earlier when I realized my payment was still being sent to the old card #.  They said for credits to the account, the card numbers are all tied together.  You just need the new number for any charges.


----------



## lolobelle

I have cancellation email confirmations for all 4 of our passes and chat the other night said that ours haven’t been out through for a refund.


----------



## notatallmagic

KittyKitty said:


> Got the call yesterday. Refunded my 10 day tkt and charged me the AP. My AP starts when I arrive in Dec. The AP cost was $1272.68 for Platinum adult( I think, parks only).


Thanks for the update.  Do we know yet what Platinum Annual Pass perks there will be?  We always loved the Park Hopper and Photo Pass benefits...


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

KittyKitty said:


> Got the call yesterday. Refunded my 10 day tkt and charged me the AP. My AP starts when I arrive in Dec. The AP cost was $1272.68 for Platinum adult( I think, parks only).


Were they able to refund the ticket and buy the new AP in the same phone call?


----------



## KittyKitty

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> Were they able to refund the ticket and buy the new AP in the same phone call?


 Yes. Charge has showed up, but was told it could take 2 weeks for refund to show up. Used same credit card for both.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

KittyKitty said:


> Yes. Charge has showed up, but was told it could take 2 weeks for refund to show up. Used same credit card for both.


Great! Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## DisneyLover83

S
So I finally get a reply and it will be another 8-12 weeks. Just checked MDE and all the passes went from 3/23/21 to now 7/7/21 
No idea what is going on. Just want my money back. I’ve been requesting refunds since June (partial) and then July (remaining) and have not seen a penny.


----------



## emilymad

DisneyLover83 said:


> View attachment 534600S
> So I finally get a reply and it will be another 8-12 weeks. Just checked MDE and all the passes went from 3/23/21 to now 7/7/21
> No idea what is going on. Just want my money back. I’ve been requesting refunds since June (partial) and then July (remaining) and have not seen a penny.



My expiration date was March (post extra months) and when I called this week to see the status of the cancelation they had to change the dates to July to ensure I got the correct refund.  I have no idea why but I hope it means some movement.  On the phone they told me 6-8 weeks to get the refund.  At this point it might be a full year from when the park closed to actually get any money.


----------



## PrincessV

I know this thread has been mostly focused on refunds lately, but for those who still have APs... I visited the EP AP pop-up store last week. It was... lame. Sorry. Not much in there. A few T-shirts, hoodies, sweatshirts, a ton of margarita glasses, some mugs, some magnets. If you've been longing for a deal on Helly Hanson Norway/Mickey rain jackets, they've got 'em lol! It was an odd experience in there: all of the Germany merch is still there, plus a few odd assorted items from other WS countries, and AP stuff nobody seems to want. I did better with my 30% off at Disney Traders.


----------



## yulilin3

For those calling or thinking of calling the monthly payment AP line, was on hold for about 15 minutes only to be told they are doing system upgrades and to call back tomorrow 8am to 8pm


----------



## randumb0

I just got a call to purchase new passes. She told me she couldn't take my gift card over the phone and that I can't apply unused tickets towards the purchase. I then asked if they can make a note on my account and allow me to purchase passes at Disney Springs. I was told that Guest Relations will allow a gift card to be applied towards purchase but at this moment they are not allowing tickets to be applied towards a purchase


----------



## randumb0

.


----------



## gottalovepluto

randumb0 said:


> I just got a call to purchase new passes. She told me she couldn't take my gift card over the phone and that I can't apply unused tickets towards the purchase. I then asked if they can make a note on my account and allow me to purchase passes at Disney Springs. I was told that Guest Relations will allow a gift card to be applied towards purchase but at this moment they are not allowing tickets to be applied towards a purchase


That’s infuriating that they’re allowing some people to apply tickets but not others. There is ZERO excuse for them not to have their crap together on this.


----------



## shoreward

randumb0 said:


> Lol I tried to edit my post and looks like I quoted myself. I can't figure out how to delete


Select "Edit" and delete the unwanted text.  Then, just type a few characters in the blank message area and select "Save."


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pass expired at end of March. Had two weeks left on it. Paid via gift card. Requested refund online. Received a check for just shy of $120 last week. Happy as I was expecting like $40. (Still miffed because I had to buy a one week ticket to replace my trip. Not a local and planned to get 3 one-week trips off my AP, only got two as I couldn’t make it with the extension.) But hey I’m $80 richer than I thought I’d be


----------



## randumb0

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s infuriating that they’re allowing some people to apply tickets but not others. There is ZERO excuse for them not to have their crap together on this.



Have others been allowed to do so? I didn't realize that was the case if so I would have fought harder


----------



## gottalovepluto

randumb0 said:


> Have others been allowed to do so? I didn't realize that was the case if so I would have fought harder


Yes. Been a few reports. Here’s the last person in the thread who was allowed to do so https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nsions-refunds.3798147/page-220#post-62416761


----------



## gottalovepluto

notatallmagic said:


> ...Oh, and "Disney is being MORE than fair by offering to refund passholders"...


My reply would have left me banned from Disney for life


----------



## randumb0

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes. Been a few reports. Here’s the last person in the thread who was allowed to do so https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nsions-refunds.3798147/page-220#post-62416761



Very odd. I also thought it was strange that she said she can't take gift cards


----------



## gottalovepluto

randumb0 said:


> Very odd. I also thought it was strange that she said she can't take gift cards


Concur. I thought an initial report on all this included someone who paid by gift card but I don’t have time to try to find it.


----------



## OKWFan88

Still waiting and losing hope I will ever see my refund. One billing cycle already passed on CC and nothing. No checks. No clue what's going on as everytime I call Disney I get a different answer on the refund. (refunded back to CC, sent a check, still processing). Makes NO sense.


----------



## DisMommyTX

yulilin3 said:


> For those calling or thinking of calling the monthly payment AP line, was on hold for about 15 minutes only to be told they are doing system upgrades and to call back tomorrow 8am to 8pm



Yeah, I figured that out the hard way as well. We still haven't had payments restart since the shut down in March. We started paying a couple months before the passes were activated, so I thought they may be delaying repayment for those months, but they still haven't started charging again. 

I heard about the email to confirm the monthly pass extensions, but no one in our family received the email. Our passes were extended automatically, which is fine bc we are using them and intend to continue renewing indefinitely. Now I am wondering if it would make more sense to decline the extension and renew now instead. Originally activated Nov 2019, currently extended to late April 2021. I feel like renewing now would be safer bc there is no telling how the AP structure might change by the time we could renew next Feb/Mar. I would like having it locked in through 2021. Anyone have thoughts to share on this? I assume current renewal prices are the same as prior to March and realistically I would only expect higher prices/lower benefits by next spring.  

If I didn't take the 4 month extension, would I still the the one month free--ie, would my new renewal date be Nov or Dec?


----------



## HockeyMomNH

randumb0 said:


> I just got a call to purchase new passes. She told me she couldn't take my gift card over the phone and that I can't apply unused tickets towards the purchase. I then asked if they can make a note on my account and allow me to purchase passes at Disney Springs. I was told that Guest Relations will allow a gift card to be applied towards purchase but at this moment they are not allowing tickets to be applied towards a purchase



When did you call in to request the call back?  I'm still waiting for a call and wondering how long it might be.

I was debating purchasing a ticket and trying to upgrade, but now I think I'll just wait.


----------



## randumb0

HockeyMomNH said:


> When did you call in to request the call back?  I'm still waiting for a call and wondering how long it might be.
> 
> I was debating purchasing a ticket and trying to upgrade, but now I think I'll just wait.



roughly 3 weeks ago


----------



## notatallmagic

gottalovepluto said:


> My reply would have left me banned from Disney for life


It took quite a bit of self control to not respond to that...shakes head.  Somebody didn't pay attention during their Friendly Mouse training...


----------



## notatallmagic

I just got my callback to "repurchase" Annual Passes.  My best guess was about a 2 1/2 week wait.  We were/are out of state Platinum Passholders.  I did confirm that our passes will allow us to make park reservations and book at Annual Pass discounts, but the passes won't be activiated until we return on site and enter the parks.  

The lady was super nice; much more "Disney" than others lately.  I wouldn't have re-bought, but we had airline vouchers for four cancelled 2020 trips that had to be re-booked.  So hopeful that there will be magic again by Spring...


----------



## dwiz

TyRy said:


> I've been checking and checking my credit card statement waiting for my AP cancellation refund since mine expired at the end of April and I knew we would not be back in time for me to use it even with the extensions.  To my surprise I received a check in the mail and not a credit to my card.  We haven't gone through mail in a couple of weeks so not sure when it finally came.  But wanted to say, check you mail even if you paid by cc.



Lol, how the hell do you not go through mail for weeks at a time?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

dwiz said:


> Lol, how the hell do you not go through mail for weeks at a time?


Sometimes the credit card companies reject such large refunds


----------



## Runnsally

notatallmagic said:


> I just got my callback to "repurchase" Annual Passes.  My best guess was about a 2 1/2 week wait.  We were/are out of state Platinum Passholders.  I did confirm that our passes will allow us to make park reservations and book at Annual Pass discounts, but the passes won't be activiated until we return on site and enter the parks.
> 
> The lady was super nice; much more "Disney" than others lately.  I wouldn't have re-bought, but we had airline vouchers for four cancelled 2020 trips that had to be re-booked.  So hopeful that there will be magic again by Spring...


Was the AP price the same as pre-Covid?


----------



## HockeyMomNH

randumb0 said:


> roughly 3 weeks ago



I just checked back in the thread and I called on 10/10 so about 2.5 weeks ago.  Hopefully I'll get a call soon.


----------



## randumb0

Runnsally said:


> Was the AP price the same as pre-Covid?



yes


----------



## HockeyMomNH

And, I just got the call. Lol!  I was able to purchase a new AP for my daughter.  DVC Gold.  The CM was very nice and it was overall a very good experience.  There was no option to do a survey at the end of the call, which I would have been happy to do for her.

She did say that I was almost missed because my account shows 2 AP renewal vouchers and she had to look at the account more closely before she realized that it was my DDs AP I had called about.


----------



## notatallmagic

Runnsally said:


> Was the AP price the same as pre-Covid?


$1272.68 per Platinum Pass


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Cancelled our passes on the last day possible, fearing we would have no trips in sight for a while. Received our refund end September. Now wanting to book 3 quick trips in January and April and can't justify the cost of park tickets. Called to see if I could be added to a callback list, was informed there was no such thing.. Anyone know where to turn to or when AP sales might begin again? Sign, someone with serious canceller's remorse, LOL.


----------



## Runnsally

notatallmagic said:


> $1272.68 per Platinum Pass


Thanks - just got a call after 2 weeks.  Took about 2 min to buy/link the passes.


----------



## Runnsally

Ila Sikorski said:


> Cancelled our passes on the last day possible, fearing we would have no trips in sight for a while. Received our refund end September. Now wanting to book 3 quick trips in January and April and can't justify the cost of park tickets. Called to see if I could be added to a callback list, was informed there was no such thing.. Anyone know where to turn to or when AP sales might begin again? Sign, someone with serious canceller's remorse, LOL.


Call the VIP Passholder line - they will take your name and add you to the call back list


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Runnsally said:


> Call the VIP Passholder line - they will take your name and add you to the call back list



That is the line I called and I was told there is no such list, I will try again though, thank you!


----------



## FredQc

I want to acknowledge previous posters who made me aware about the possibility to purchase a new annual pass. It was processed this morning and, in contrast with other posters, the procedure could not have been easier for me.

I had renewed my Platinum annual pass in early January 2020.  A couple of days before the August 11 deadline, I filled the request to get a partial reimbursement on my pass. The reimbursement appeared on my credit card on September 29.  

Moreover, I also had a resort reservation for mid-October, which I decided to postpone. On Sunday, October 11, I called WDW to change my resort reservation and, following the information asked by the automated system, I was put in touch with an agent with no wait. Once the agent has processed the reservation change, I added that I had heard from this forum about the possibility to purchase a new annual pass, and I asked her whether she can help me. She knew what I was talking about, she asked me a couple of questions to validate my eligibility, and she filled a form for me. She told me that another agent would call me within 48 to 72 hours. From this forum, I suspected a longer delay. Indeed, I had the call this morning (16 days later). The person had all my information in front of her eyes. She confirmed the info, she gave me the price ($1195 + tax = $1272,68), she explained the annual pass would be activated once I enter the park for the first time, and she asked my credit card information. The new annual pass appeared immediately in My Disney Experience. As a consequence, I also had the opportunity to modify my resort reservation to get the annual passholder price.

Without the information posted in this forum, I would not have been aware of this opportunity, so thank you!


----------



## Ila Sikorski

FredQc said:


> I want to acknowledge previous posters who made me aware about the possibility to purchase a new annual pass. It was processed this morning and, in contrast with other posters, the procedure could not have been easier for me.
> 
> I had renewed my Platinum annual pass in early January 2020.  A couple of days before the August 11 deadline, I filled the request to get a partial reimbursement on my pass. The reimbursement appeared on my credit card on September 29.
> 
> Moreover, I also had a resort reservation for mid-October, which I decided to postpone. On Sunday, October 11, I called WDW to change my resort reservation and, following the information asked by the automated system, I was put in touch with an agent with no wait. Once the agent has processed the reservation change, I added that I had heard from this forum about the possibility to purchase a new annual pass, and I asked her whether she can help me. She knew what I was talking about, she asked me a couple of questions to validate my eligibility, and she filled a form for me. She told me that another agent would call me within 48 to 72 hours. From this forum, I suspected a longer delay. Indeed, I had the call this morning (16 days later). The person had all my information in front of her eyes. She confirmed the info, she gave me the price ($1195 + tax = $1272,68), she explained the annual pass would be activated once I enter the park for the first time, and she asked my credit card information. The new annual pass appeared immediately in My Disney Experience. As a consequence, I also had the opportunity to modify my resort reservation to get the annual passholder price.
> 
> Without the information posted in this forum, I would not have been aware of this opportunity, so thank you!



Do you mind me asking what the questions were for eligibility? I have talked to 2 CMs who seemingly have no idea what I am talking about when I ask to purchase a new pass as I cancelled the day of Aug 11th. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## FredQc

Ila Sikorski said:


> Do you mind me asking what the questions were for eligibility? I have talked to 2 CMs who seemingly have no idea what I am talking about when I ask to purchase a new pass as I cancelled the day of Aug 11th. Thank you so much in advance.



Basically, as far as I remember, I had to hold a valid annual pass when the parks closed and to ask for reimbursement before the Aug. 11 deadline. I think people who didn't have an active annual pass when the parks closed are not eligible.


----------



## Ila Sikorski

FredQc said:


> Basically, as far as I remember, I had to hold a valid annual pass when the parks closed and to ask for reimbursement before the Aug. 11 deadline. I think people who didn't have an active annual pass when the parks closed are not eligible.



Thank you! We meet both of those requirements, will try to purchase APs for our end of January trip again!


----------



## FredQc

Ila Sikorski said:


> Thank you! We meet both of those requirements, will try to purchase APs for our end of January trip again!



If the next agent who answer your call does not know what you are talking about, one strategy could be to ask for a supervisor.


----------



## nevergrowup826

Ila Sikorski said:


> Thank you! We meet both of those requirements, will try to purchase APs for our end of January trip again!


Keep trying, took me a few weeks of waiting for someone to get back to me and then another 1.5 hours on the phone, passed around to finally buy a new AP.  I renewed in December and cancelled right away as well before the deadline.


----------



## KittyKitty

randumb0 said:


> I just got a call to purchase new passes. She told me she couldn't take my gift card over the phone and that I can't apply unused tickets towards the purchase. I


 Were the unused tickets you bought from Disney or 3rd party?  They let me use the Disney bought tickets toward new AP, but not the wholesalers. Usually they do that on property. I always got the feeling they don't have information about the wholesale tickets till they actually see them. Could be wrong.

 I plan to go to Guest Relations at Disney Springs to see what they can do.


----------



## randumb0

KittyKitty said:


> Were the unused tickets you bought from Disney or 3rd party?  They let me use the Disney bought tickets toward new AP, but not the wholesalers. Usually they do that on property. I always got the feeling they don't have information about the wholesale tickets till they actually see them. Could be wrong.
> 
> I plan to go to Guest Relations at Disney Springs to see what they can do.



They are vouchers directly from Disney. I'm going to Disney Springs this weekend to give it a try.


----------



## wendow

I called on Aug 9th and asked for a refund on 5 of our 6 AP's. The CM said we should receive our refund end of Sept. Have not heard anything from Disney.

The one AP I didn't return was my oldest dd. She thought she'd have a December trip but it has since fallen through. Can I still request a refund for her AP?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Yes you can


----------



## KittyKitty

randumb0 said:


> They are vouchers directly from Disney. I'm going to Disney Springs this weekend to give it a try.


 Let us know how it goes.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## OKWFan88

Called again yesterday on my missing refund. (Cancelled out of state AP last week of July, upgraded park hopper ticket middle of Dec 2019, CC used still active) Waited an hour and finally got a CM, waited another 45 min as he was waiting on the escalation team and I got disconnected. Called back, waited another hour for another CM, there were of course no notes on the file, so placed back on hold for another 55 minutes while she got in touch with escalation team. Finally was told that escalation team will reach back out to my credit card company and try to send the refund again as apparently it was "rejected". (so if it was originally rejected, why didn't Disney mail me a check?) She said, if it's rejected again, then they will mail out a check. I have to call back in 7-10 business days as that is how long the process takes to determine if it worked or not. So some more answers but again this is the fourth or fifth different answer I've gotten on my refund so who knows. I should be getting back around $900 and every bit of that is needed.


----------



## Duck143

I emailed again to inquire on our refund.  We requested the refund for our 4 Out of State Platinum APs in August before the deadline.  They disappeared ages ago from MDE, but no sign of a refund.  I emailed and got a generic response back on 10/16.  I waited and decided to reply to that email today to request further information.  It's going to be November and this is beyond ridiculous.  I actually wanted to pause our passes or have them extended into next year rather than get a refund, but we were told that was NOT an option.  Seems like it would have been a better option and then they wouldn't have had to work so hard on refunds.  I have been very patient throughout this process, but this situation has been handled so poorly.


----------



## KristinU

OKWFan88 said:


> Called again yesterday on my missing refund. (Cancelled out of state AP last week of July, upgraded park hopper ticket middle of Dec 2019, CC used still active) Waited an hour and finally got a CM, waited another 45 min as he was waiting on the escalation team and I got disconnected. Called back, waited another hour for another CM, there were of course no notes on the file, so placed back on hold for another 55 minutes while she got in touch with escalation team. Finally was told that escalation team will reach back out to my credit card company and try to send the refund again as apparently it was "rejected". (so if it was originally rejected, why didn't Disney mail me a check?) She said, if it's rejected again, then they will mail out a check. I have to call back in 7-10 business days as that is how long the process takes to determine if it worked or not. So some more answers but again this is the fourth or fifth different answer I've gotten on my refund so who knows. I should be getting back around $900 and every bit of that is needed.


OMG, nearly 3 HOURS yesterday alone!  I just can't believe the utter lack of customer service that still continues on this mess!


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Just wanted to give a quick update, we have been Out of State APs since 2017. Cancelled Aug 11th. Received our refund end of September. Decided we regretted that decision, booked hotels for January and April of 2021. I've called multiple times about repurchasing our APs, being told "there's no such list" and "WDW has not resumed the sales of APs." 
Finally took the advice from some lovely posters in here and decided to try one more time yesterday, called the VIPassholder line, waited on hold for about 25 minutes, explained I was eligible for the waiting list to repurchase our passes, he placed me on hold for about another 25 minutes, returned, and let me know I was correct, confirmed my information, and advised me I would be receiving a phone call in about 7 business days (but probably longer, which I expected) to provide my CC details and purchase new passes. 

So thank you to those who helped! Now we wait!


----------



## dlavender

OKWFan88 said:


> Called again yesterday on my missing refund. (Cancelled out of state AP last week of July, upgraded park hopper ticket middle of Dec 2019, CC used still active) Waited an hour and finally got a CM, waited another 45 min as he was waiting on the escalation team and I got disconnected. Called back, waited another hour for another CM, there were of course no notes on the file, so placed back on hold for another 55 minutes while she got in touch with escalation team. Finally was told that escalation team will reach back out to my credit card company and try to send the refund again as apparently it was "rejected". (so if it was originally rejected, why didn't Disney mail me a check?) She said, if it's rejected again, then they will mail out a check. I have to call back in 7-10 business days as that is how long the process takes to determine if it worked or not. So some more answers but again this is the fourth or fifth different answer I've gotten on my refund so who knows. I should be getting back around $900 and every bit of that is needed.



Why is it up to the customer to call and move these things along? 

It's so incredibly sad.


----------



## randumb0

I'm still waiting on my refund. I selected cancel the day the email went out


----------



## evilqueenmindy

If there's anyone out there that like me, makes payments on their AP and was looking for an email about the updated contract but didn't get one.  And you called and were told everything was fine, you're not getting an email because your last payment was during the closure period and you don't owe anything. . .
Call and see if they have your email on your actual contract.  They probably don't.
I received a paper version of the contract change in the mail today (complete with "click here to consent to use of electronic signature on the paper.) that had to be returned no later than 11/1 (anyone have any confidence in the postal service getting a letter to Orlando in 3 days?  I sure don't) 
So I called to see if I could get this done over the phone or electronically, and eventually was directed to the web page where all I have to do is enter my contract number and my email address to get this done.  And it didn't work.  To make a long story slightly shorter- eventually,  the 3rd CM I was sent to in this odyssey noticed there was no email listed on my contract.
Now HOW CAN THIS BE? I get dozens of passholder emails from Disney.  I HAD TO GIVE YOU MY EMAIL TO LOOK UP MY PASS.  Yes, your email is listed on your MDE, it's listed on your pass, but it's NOT LISTED ON YOUR CONTRACT.  Apparently if you renewed your ticket at a ticket window or at guest relations, there's a chance they didn't enter your email.  
So, I ask, defeated, "can we add an email?" sure, it'll take anywhere from 24-48 hours to go thru.  So hopefully that happens.  In the meantime, I'm going to sign the paper and send it off today.  In any case what a MESS.


----------



## jrsharp21

I canceled on July 30th and still no refund. I am expecting $900+ back on my pass. Sure would be nice to have that right now. Think I may poke them and see what information I can find.


----------



## Geomom

Glad to know we're not the only ones who haven't gotten our refund yet.  Cancelled by email 8/9 (DVC gold passes), for all but DD16 who we never got an email for...I was hoping she was attached to 1 of the 3 adults in the family...oh well...our passes are off MDE and hers is still there.  (Wasn't worth my time to go the phone route, especially after reading how long everyone has been on hold/on the calls)

Luckily for us, any amount we get back will be a bonus.  We managed to use the passes for 2 trips and thanks to the extension, were able to use it 4 days past the original expiration date.  2-3 of us would have gotten a 3rd trip out of the pass...but that trip would have been in April.  No idea how much we will get back..if anything.  I feel bad for everyone still waiting, especially anyone who tried to cancel early and had lots of time left on their passes.


----------



## jeanneg

I also got my call back 2 days ago. I originally called on 10/11 so it took 16 days. The CM said they were swamped as only a select number of agents can process these transactions. I was able to purchase 2 DVC Gold passes for $719 each (about $766 with the tax).


----------



## yulilin3

Meanwhile,  at universal,  i went to guest relations to check my options cause i have a 3 park pass and VB is closing for 3 months,  i was explained what i could do and i decided to go with the extension so my ap is now valid through the end of January 2022


----------



## PetePanMan

These delays are becoming increasingly suspicious ...If it was a smaller company, you would think this is to help address cash flow issues.


----------



## jeanneg

PetePanMan said:


> These delays are becoming increasingly suspicious ...If it was a smaller company, you would think this is to help address cash flow issues.


Perhaps for the refunds.....
I would think that they would want to process the new purchases as quickly as possible to put more funds in the coffer.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

yulilin3 said:


> Meanwhile,  at universal,  i went to guest relations to check my options cause i have a 3 park pass and VB is closing for 3 months,  i was explained what i could do and i decided to go with the extension so my ap is now valid through the end of January 2022



You've got to hand it to Universal - they have been proactive from the start in offering alternative perks to passholders when the current situation doesn't allow the original perks.  I told my kids that Universal will be getting our future AP $ when we feel safe traveling.


----------



## chri3060

We purchased our APs through Sam's Club, so they were activated from a voucher  on 8/17/2019. I called on 06/18/2020 to request the partial refunds for the time the parks were closed for my and my husband's out of state APs. Sometime within a week of that call our APs were extended for the closure period, through 1/11/2021. Called back in mid August to see when the refund would go through, they said they didn't have any info, but it was noted on our account that we requested the partial refunds. 

After waiting for 5 months, stalking the mail daily, and reading several reports of people receiving partial refunds from Sam's Club vouchers, I decided to call this past Wednesday. I was on hold with the VIPassholder line for about 25 minutes before speaking with a CM. I told him that I requested the partial refunds and was looking for an update since I hadn't received anything in the mail. I was then put on hold for another 15 minutes while he spoke with the escalation team. When the CM got back on the line he said they were going to override the system and send us checks. He had me confirm our mailing address, and then put me on hold again to provide the team with that info.

Once he was back on the phone with me, I asked if we were still able to renew our APs since we were past the 30 day deadline (our new renewal date would have been 9/17/2020 after the 1 month extension). He stated that we weren't in our renewal window, that our passes were good through 1/11/2021. I then said, well now that we're getting the partial refund, we won't get the extension. And he said that the system had processed the extension, there was nothing they could do about it, so we would be getting the extension and the partial refund.

I am holding my breath at this point to see if our APs will either disappear or revert to original expiration date. Still stalking the mail for the checks, but since I just called, I don't expect to see them for another couple of weeks. The CM didn't provide any info on when they would be mailed or the amount that they would be, and I was caught off guard about getting the extension and the partial refund that I didn't think to ask. So we'll see what happens!


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

We called in October 17th to verify we were able to purchase annual passes and got the call back last night on October 31....so two weeks to the day.  We ended up buying two DVC Gold passes for $765.74 each including tax.  Considering we ended up with refunds of $432 for each of our old passes and got around 12 days out of those, we are happy with the all-in conclusion to this "saga".  We bought a bunch of tickets around 5 years ago from Undercover Tourist that we still haven't used, so we'll more than likely save these passes for a few years down the line when things are (hopefully) back to normal.  But considering the rate at which Disney increases pass prices we're happy to have these in our back pockets for future use.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Sorry, I have been away for awhile. What is the current timeline from Disney on the refunds? I was originally told September ish for the check (we originally paid in gift cards for the 5 percent discount at Target), but when my husband called to cancel his AP, they were estimating November at that time. Anyone else hear November?


----------



## Runnsally

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Sorry, I have been away for awhile. What is the current timeline from Disney on the refunds? I was originally told September ish for the check (we originally paid in gift cards for the 5 percent discount at Target), but when my husband called to cancel his AP, they were estimating November at that time. Anyone else hear November?


No idea.  We received a refund check for the closure period several months ago. Still waiting for the rest.


----------



## emilymad

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Sorry, I have been away for awhile. What is the current timeline from Disney on the refunds? I was originally told September ish for the check (we originally paid in gift cards for the 5 percent discount at Target), but when my husband called to cancel his AP, they were estimating November at that time. Anyone else hear November?



People are now being told anywhere from 6-8 weeks to 8-12 weeks from now.  They told me 6-8 weeks last week even though I requested my refund 7/23.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

emilymad said:


> People are now being told anywhere from 6-8 weeks to 8-12 weeks from now.  They told me 6-8 weeks last week even though I requested my refund 7/23.



Ugh. This is horrible. It's not like the refunds are for a couple of dollars. People could really use the money right now. I wish there would be better communication (or any) on this. I don't know if my check got lost or will he on the way soon. Maybe Disney is hoping that the longer the refunds take to process, the more likely people will take the money and reinvest it back into Disney (2021 trips)?


----------



## Runnsally

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Ugh. This is horrible. It's not like the refunds are for a couple of dollars. People could really use the money right now. I wish there would be better communication (or any) on this. I don't know if my check got lost or will he on the way soon. Maybe Disney is hoping that the longer the refunds take to process, the more likely people will take the money and reinvest it back into Disney (2021 trips)?


My opinion - nothing nefarious on Disney’s part...just embarrassingly disorganized.


----------



## Disneyhanna

I called on Friday to get an update (paid originally with gift card + small amount on credit card) and she said a check should show up in 1-2 more billing cycles. So another month or two, just crazy!


----------



## randumb0

randumb0 said:


> I just got a call to purchase new passes. She told me she couldn't take my gift card over the phone and that I can't apply unused tickets towards the purchase. I then asked if they can make a note on my account and allow me to purchase passes at Disney Springs. I was told that Guest Relations will allow a gift card to be applied towards purchase but at this moment they are not allowing tickets to be applied towards a purchase



I stopped by Disney Springs today to purchase my passes. They said that they would accept a gift card, however the start day of my new AP would be effective today. She spoke with someone else to confirm if that was true and they confirmed. I kindly passed on the offer and decided to call again. The other thing of note with my DS trip is they also said they cannot upgrade existing tickets (I have a couple unused 4 day passes that I was going to apply towards the purchase). 

While walking back to my car I called the passholder line. The person I spoke with this time said that I had a note on my account to purchase a pass so she was going to allow me to purchase using a gift card. I explained to her that DS said that my date would start today so she placed me on hold and when she came back she said the exact same thing. The first day of my pass would be the day I purchase my pass so she suggested that I just wait until I decide to visit a park since there is a note on my account to allow for the purchase of a pass.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Received my AP purchase call back today. 2 weeks exactly to the day of when I went on the list. Had no problem buying 3 new DVC Gold AP’s (even though only one of our AP refunds is showing in progress, and the other two are still on a delay since July which is why I called back 2 weeks ago). She confirmed she is linking new AP’s to My Disney Experience, and that they are vouchers which can be used to make park reservations (the AP date won’t “start“ until we enter the park). Good luck everyone!


----------



## starlit

I received an email back in September regarding a partial refund for premier and platinum (?) passes because the water parks are closed. It said refunds were automatic but I have yet to see any refunds on my credit card. I have a premier pass bought in California. I spoke to a CM over the phone today who had no clue and said she didn't have a timeline for when refunds were happening. Has anyone received a partial refund yet?


----------



## TyRy

dwiz said:


> Lol, how the hell do you not go through mail for weeks at a time?



LOL - Honestly, 99% of what we get as mail are either catalogs or junk mail, so that makes it easy.


----------



## emilymad

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Ugh. This is horrible. It's not like the refunds are for a couple of dollars. People could really use the money right now. I wish there would be better communication (or any) on this. I don't know if my check got lost or will he on the way soon. Maybe Disney is hoping that the longer the refunds take to process, the more likely people will take the money and reinvest it back into Disney (2021 trips)?



We would consider a long weekend trip in the next few months but there is no way I am giving Disney any more money until I get my refund.  So in the end Disney is losing twice.

Now my expiration dates are different online vs the MDE app.  Who knows what that means?


----------



## jerseygal

No refund yet, checked Visa, also nothing in the mail..probably promised like 6 weeks ago now


----------



## OKWFan88

Still no CC refund after last call on Tuesday. I will wait the 10 business days they told me it would take for them to research and will call back again for a status.


----------



## Monykalyn

Duck143 said:


> I emailed again to inquire on our refund.  We requested the refund for our 4 Out of State Platinum APs in August before the deadline.  They disappeared ages ago from MDE, but no sign of a refund.  I emailed and got a generic response back on 10/16.  I waited and decided to reply to that email today to request further information.  It's going to be November and this is beyond ridiculous.  I actually wanted to pause our passes or have them extended into next year rather than get a refund, but we were told that was NOT an option.  Seems like it would have been a better option and then they wouldn't have had to work so hard on refunds.  I have been very patient throughout this process, but this situation has been handled so poorly.


 This is our situation-except my husband received his refund a few weeks ago (upgraded a 3rd party ticket, used a gift card and rest on Disney Chase Visa-all refund went to CC); Mine was Sams club voucher. Both activated Jan 4, Both cancelled Aug 11. UGGGHHH-currently on hold 24minutes and counting
I too emailed about pausing vs cancelling and asked why it wasn't an option. Rather terse email back. 


yulilin3 said:


> Meanwhile,  at universal,  i went to guest relations to check my options cause i have a 3 park pass and VB is closing for 3 months,  i was explained what i could do and i decided to go with the extension so my ap is now valid through the end of January 2022


 Universal is worlds different than Disney! Not only extensions, but offering 15 months on new passes, and 15 months on renewals through end of year. AND offering a "pause" for those who called who live out of the country-so they can just restart the remainder of their pass whenever they can travel again. They also jumped on with explaining how different perks would work with the premiere pass (no valet parking available, with parks closing early and express after 4, and the free HHN ticket with HHN cancelled).  Heading to universal for my third trip since reopening in a couple weeks.


----------



## snappy

I really like the pause option. Golden


----------



## teacher31

So disappointed in Disney. Can’t get through by calling, have sent emails regarding my refund. Nothing. We cancelled on July 20, well within the time frame and our passes were extended to expire the end of February. We are anticipating over 800 back for the two passes, which is a sore topic for me. Used the tickets for 5 days, and the next two trips had to be cancelled. It’s nobody’s fault, but the way they have screwed all of this up IS Disney’s fault. All they had to do was offer an extension to the end of 2021 and they could have kept my money. I suspect many people feel similarly. I think the hardest part is simply not knowing the amount, timeframe, and IF it will really happen. Vent over!


----------



## Duck143

teacher31 said:


> So disappointed in Disney. Can’t get through by calling, have sent emails regarding my refund. Nothing. We cancelled on July 20, well within the time frame and our passes were extended to expire the end of February. We are anticipating over 800 back for the two passes, which is a sore topic for me. Used the tickets for 5 days, and the next two trips had to be cancelled. It’s nobody’s fault, but the way they have screwed all of this up IS Disney’s fault. All they had to do was offer an extension to the end of 2021 and they could have kept my money. I suspect many people feel similarly. I think the hardest part is simply not knowing the amount, timeframe, and IF it will really happen. Vent over!


I agree the easiest way would have to extend our passes.  Then they could have kept all the money we've paid and I think a lot more people would be happy with being able to use their passes.   We're still waiting for refunds on 4 Platinum passes.  We have a trip planned for Spring and no park tickets.  I can't bring myself to drop $$$$ on park tickets when we can't get our money back.  The sad thing, is I would have MUCH rather still been an Annual Passholder.


----------



## teacher31

teacher31 said:


> So disappointed in Disney. Can’t get through by calling, have sent emails regarding my refund. Nothing. We cancelled on July 20, well within the time frame and our passes were extended to expire the end of February. We are anticipating over 800 back for the two passes, which is a sore topic for me. Used the tickets for 5 days, and the next two trips had to be cancelled. It’s nobody’s fault, but the way they have screwed all of this up IS Disney’s fault. All they had to do was offer an extension to the end of 2021 and they could have kept my money. I suspect many people feel similarly. I think the hardest part is simply not knowing the amount, timeframe, and IF it will really happen. Vent over!




I am so pleased to say Disney emailed me back this morning. She confirmed we cancelled, says they are in the process, and told me the amount of 482.55 for each pass, which had an original expiration of 9/17. Good to know something finally. Fingers crossed for all of us who are waiting to actually have the refunds in hands so that this chapter can close. And I completely agree with the people who are hesitant to give Disney any more money until they have refunded these tickets first!!!


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Follow up question for anyone who requested to repurchase their annual passes...What if you miss the phone call? Are you able to call back and speak with someone? Is there a note on my account where I could go to a Guest Relations window and purchase the passes when we arrive on property?


----------



## JFox

Got our call this evening at 7:11pm.  Agent confirmed my DVC number and took payment for 2 DVC Gold passes $765.74 each.  Agent then linked to MDE.  No email but provided a confirmation number.  13 days from my call to get put on the list.

When I bought my pass January 2020 the cost was $744.44 so this was a price increase.  I didn't bother asking why. 

We may activate January or March.  Either way we have a voucher good through 2030 that will allow us to make park reservations.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I called on 9th and then 16th October. No call back so I called again on 29 October and 29 minutes later I had purchased two platinum passes for US$ 2,161.96 in total. Linked in MDE but not activated until we enter the parks. Coincidentally, WDW called me less than 5 minutes later in response to my telephone calls of 9th and 16th October.


----------



## jpeterson

I missed some pages, who are you calling to get in this queue?  VIPassholder line or regular guest services?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

jpeterson said:


> I missed some pages, who are you calling to get in this queue?  VIPassholder line or regular guest services?


Ticket Services. The number which called me back is 00 1 (407) 939-7532.


----------



## jpeterson

Thanks!


----------



## jpeterson

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Ticket Services. The number which called me back is 00 1 (407) 939-7532.


Hmm, that takes me to the "internet help desk".  That doesn't seem right, but I'm going to try anyway.

Edit: That worked, someone will call me back.  Thanks!  @Welsh_Dragon


----------



## elaine amj

teacher31 said:


> I am so pleased to say Disney emailed me back this morning. She confirmed we cancelled, says they are in the process, and told me the amount of 482.55 for each pass, which had an original expiration of 9/17. Good to know something finally. Fingers crossed for all of us who are waiting to actually have the refunds in hands so that this chapter can close. And I completely agree with the people who are hesitant to give Disney any more money until they have refunded these tickets first!!!



Do you know who you emailed? I would far prefer a civilized email to sitting on the phone for hours on end.


----------



## WendiDarling

Sorry I went back through several pages and can't find the answer to my questions.

We were DVC Gold passholders but got refunds back in the May time frame. Our passes were set to expire July 6th this year, so our refunds were about $200 each.

We purchased new tickets and plan to go in about 15 days. When we get there, can we purchase new passes or no?  If so, do I need to call in advance or can I do it at guest relations?
Will our passes be activated as of our first park day *this* time (Nov 19th) and good for 1 year?
Lastly, can we apply the value of our tickets linked in MDE toward this transaction?
If not, I've heard they will note your tickets so you can apply them after they start reselling again?

Whew, sorry for all the questions!  Just want to be prepared.  We are planning another trip in June 2021 so passes would be great.


Thanks.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

no new passs or upgrades allowed


----------



## WendiDarling

I thought they were allowed if we were passholders before that got refunds? No?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

WendiDarling said:


> I thought they were allowed if we were passholders before that got refunds? No?


Yes!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> no new passs or upgrades allowed


I cancelled my AP in August 2020 and was able to buy a new pass last week. I was given a renewal code, which was applied and my new AP will be activated when I (eventually) am able to visit a park. So I think there is wiggle room and the rules are not as black and white as you believe.


----------



## jpeterson

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I cancelled my AP in August 2020 and was able to buy a new pass last week. I was given a renewal code, which was applied and my new AP will be activated when I (eventually) am able to visit a park. So I think there is wiggle room and the rules are not as black and white as you believe.


I talked to someone today (thanks to the number you gave me!), and he seemed to think it was not a problem for people whose passes expired during COVID.  I'll report back once I hear from them.  He said 48 hours for a callback, we'll see.


----------



## monroe18

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I cancelled my AP in August 2020 and was able to buy a new pass last week. I was given a renewal code, which was applied and my new AP will be activated when I (eventually) am able to visit a park. So I think there is wiggle room and the rules are not as black and white as you believe.


Were you able to get the renewal discount? What was your original AP expiration date?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

monroe18 said:


> Were you able to get the renewal discount? What was your original AP expiration date?


Yes, when I cancelled I was given a code for a renewal discount, to use when I was ready to renew. My original AP expiration was 4 September 2020, and then ofcourse various periods were added on.  The deciding factor for the renewal discount may be whether or not one had a resort reservation at the time the original AP was cancelled. I suggest this because it is the only difference between me and friends who have been refused a renewal code.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

elaine amj said:


> Do you know who you emailed? I would far prefer a civilized email to sitting on the phone for hours on end.


I emailed passholder@disneyworld.com several times throughout the last 3 months. Finally today, I sent another one and they responded with this:


----------



## elgerber

GatorbaitTX said:


> I emailed passholder@disneyworld.com several times throughout the last 3 months. Finally today, I sent another one and they responded with this:


Actually that was a mass email, I just got the same one 5 minutes ago, and I haven't contacted them via email at all.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

elgerber said:


> Actually that was a mass email, I just got the same one 5 minutes ago, and I haven't contacted them via email at all.



doh! Wonk wonk...


----------



## Judique

GatorbaitTX said:


> I emailed passholder@disneyworld.com several times throughout the last 3 months. Finally today, I sent another one and they responded with this:



Yeah, I got it also.  Still, nice to get something


----------



## Geomom

GatorbaitTX said:


> I emailed passholder@disneyworld.com several times throughout the last 3 months. Finally today, I sent another one and they responded with this:


Thanks for posting this!  I haven't gotten that email yet and we're still waiting for our refund.


----------



## teacher31

elaine amj said:


> Do you know who you emailed? I would far prefer a civilized email to sitting on the phone for hours on end.



Here you go and beat of luck!
passholder@disneyworld.com

I had several different people respond/different names but they were ALL polite and helpful.


----------



## Skywalker-77

After canceling at the end of July and requesting a refund received an email yesterday saying the are now refunding me by check which should be received soon in the mail. Just hoping soon mean within the next week and not another 2 months.


----------



## teacher31

Skywalker-77 said:


> After canceling at the end of July and requesting a refund received an email yesterday saying the are now refunding me by check which should be received soon in the mail. Just hoping soon mean within the next week and not another 2 months.



That’s so funny. I received the exact email, but I thought it was due to my email asking them what was going on with the refund, which they already answered in more detail. I guess they figured if they send emails updating everyone it might slow the emails they are receiving asking about the refunds.


----------



## randumb0

I really wish they'd let me purchase a pass and not have it start until I visit the park, but twice I've been told that isn't possible


----------



## notatallmagic

Ila Sikorski said:


> Follow up question for anyone who requested to repurchase their annual passes...What if you miss the phone call? Are you able to call back and speak with someone? Is there a note on my account where I could go to a Guest Relations window and purchase the passes when we arrive on property?


I missed our first call, and called back that number and said I had missed a call.  I was on hold for less than 10 minutes, and got to a live person.  I did have to call back one more time, but ended up with the new Annual passes to activate next year sometime.  It was not a 407 number that I had used before...


----------



## jimim

GatorbaitTX said:


> I emailed passholder@disneyworld.com several times throughout the last 3 months. Finally today, I sent another one and they responded with this:


fluff fluff fluff.  i have gotten that same email since april.  fluff.  my last email said 4-6 weeks i will have check.  come and gone.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

We finally got our call today for a new AP.  Our AP’ s would have expired 4/30/20.  Our Easter trip was canceled and rescheduled for Sept.  But rescheduled again for next April.  My mom got the email notification about canceling and was confused and did cancel hers.  I did not know she canceled until I tried to renew hers on9/23.  This was the extension expiration.  I asked her what happened and that is when she told me she thought this is what Disney wanted her to do.  As to let them know she was not going to use it.

I panicked knowing they were not issuing new AP’s.  But thank goodness I read the latest news here on the DIS.  I called and explained the situation.  She took down my info and said in about 7 to 10 days someone would call me.  That was 2 weeks ago.  She was super nice and never asked to re-explain the situation.  My mom was able to buy a new AP.  She explained to us when we activate the pass is when the year starts.  So our first day is 4/28/21. And she said it will be good until 4/28/22.  And I asked about theme park ressie.  And she said yep we can start to reserve for our trip.  I ended the call and immediately checked.  We were able to make ressie for April.

I should also mention my mom on Saturday got a check for $116.00. Not sure why they choose check over orginal credit card.

So thank you DIS.  Thanks for all the wonderful info I always find here.


----------



## mickey squared

After calling, and being on hold numerous times, and receiving different information regarding purchasing new AP's after canceling, we decided to go to Disney Springs. We lined up at guest services and asked if we could be put on the waitlist to purchase new AP's. The CM was very cordial and said there was no need, we could purchase new ones right there. Once inside, again CM was extremely helpful and we now have Fl resident AP's. A very smooth transaction.


----------



## jrsharp21

Has anyone had any success in contact them through the chat option? I don't have time to sit around for hours on hold at work. Been trying to get them on the chat option. I keep getting that "all of our cast members are busy" message.


----------



## jpeterson

jrsharp21 said:


> Has anyone had any success in contact them through the chat option? I don't have time to sit around for hours on hold at work. Been trying to get them on the chat option. I keep getting that "all of our cast members are busy" message.


Only time I tried, they told me to call.  Your results might vary.


----------



## randumb0

mickey squared said:


> After calling, and being on hold numerous times, and receiving different information regarding purchasing new AP's after canceling, we decided to go to Disney Springs. We lined up at guest services and asked if we could be put on the waitlist to purchase new AP's. The CM was very cordial and said there was no need, we could purchase new ones right there. Once inside, again CM was extremely helpful and we now have Fl resident AP's. A very smooth transaction.



Did they say that your pass would be activated that day or when you enter the park? For some reason they said it would be activated that day


----------



## mickey squared

randumb0 said:


> Did they say that your pass would be activated that day or when you enter the park? For some reason they said it would be activated that day


They activated them immediately. It works for us, we plan on going next week. I didnt ask any questions, I was just so relieved to get them.


----------



## bartacus

My wife and I cancelled our annual passes on July 14, 2020. We have not received any refunds.  I just sent an email to     passholder@disneyworld.com.   I did not get the email saying anything about a check being mailed either.  I would really like an update, I have waited patiently.  Now I want an update, I'm starting to lose faith in Disney.


----------



## Runnsally

randumb0 said:


> Did they say that your pass would be activated that day or when you enter the park? For some reason they said it would be activated that day


We purchased new APs over the phone (we were deemed “eligible” having cancelled our APs previously) and received vouchers that are activated upon park entry.


----------



## wendow

elgerber said:


> Actually that was a mass email, I just got the same one 5 minutes ago, and I haven't contacted them via email at all.


Interesting. I did not get this email and I'm waiting on refunds for 5 AP's. This is ridiculous how long this has drug on.


----------



## wendow

We had 6 dvc gold AP's and requested a refund for 5 of them. My 20yo dd was supposed to be going back in Dec so we didn't request a refund for hers but her trip is now cancelled. Is it too late to request a refund? I know we may never actually see any money lol but just wondering. Our AP's were originally to expire on 8/7/20 but were extended to 1/02/21.


----------



## jrsharp21

wendow said:


> Interesting. I did not get this email and I'm waiting on refunds for 5 AP's. This is ridiculous how long this has drug on.



I am wondering how long this drags on until someone decides to bring legal action to the table.


----------



## jerseygal

Transferred 3 times, after being on the call yesterday for 2 hours, frustrated, I had to hang up and tend to other things. I did ask for a reference number for the phone call, which the CM did give me.
The 3rd CM, gave me completely different numbers for our refund than a CM I had spoken with mid September.
I had specific date of my conversation, asked the CM to check the notes of the call.
In addition, we were told by a CM mid Sept that our Water Park Pass refund would be processed in Nov. 
When I asked about that, he said that that would be coming at a later date, very vague.
The CM also told us that we were slated for a check rather than credit to Visa.
Our Visa is still the same as the original purchase and not closed.
We did pay with Visa, but used a small amount of Rewards to purchase the AP.
Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## randumb0

Runnsally said:


> We purchased new APs over the phone (we were deemed “eligible” having cancelled our APs previously) and received vouchers that are activated upon park entry.



It seems that DVC members are given that option. By chance are you a DVC member?


----------



## Runnsally

randumb0 said:


> It seems that DVC members are given that option. By chance are you a DVC member?


Nope - not DVC.  I called the Passholder line to inquire, they took my info, and I received a call back two weeks later. We do have a room only reservation for June 2021 - not sure if this impacted our “eligibility”.


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Ila Sikorski said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update, we have been Out of State APs since 2017. Cancelled Aug 11th. Received our refund end of September. Decided we regretted that decision, booked hotels for January and April of 2021. I've called multiple times about repurchasing our APs, being told "there's no such list" and "WDW has not resumed the sales of APs."
> Finally took the advice from some lovely posters in here and decided to try one more time yesterday, called the VIPassholder line, waited on hold for about 25 minutes, explained I was eligible for the waiting list to repurchase our passes, he placed me on hold for about another 25 minutes, returned, and let me know I was correct, confirmed my information, and advised me I would be receiving a phone call in about 7 business days (but probably longer, which I expected) to provide my CC details and purchase new passes.
> 
> So thank you to those who helped! Now we wait!



UPDATE:
Received callback today, the 8th business day. Pretty impressed with the turnaround time. 
We're APs again, CHEERS!


----------



## CaryHaven

I canceled all four of our passes in May. Of course that was before they were even offering it.  They acted like it would be no problem, but I have called multiple times since then without getting any answers.  Once they told me they had never even received the request. So I had to go through the cancellation process all over again.  I also don’t know how everyone gets the annual pass emails.  I have never gotten one despite them having my email address.

They told me the refunds would be here by the end of September.  Of course it wasn't.  Then they told me by the end of October. Of course it didn’t happen either. I too am debating about either getting it through my credit card or legal action. It’s ridiculous. 6 to 8 weeks ago they told me that my refund was processed, but they couldn’t tell me how much it was or when it would go out or how it would go out. I assume it would be on the credit card used to purchase, but reading everyone’s stories has had me looking for a check for weeks.


----------



## CaryHaven

teacher31 said:


> Here you go and beat of luck!
> passholder@disneyworld.com
> 
> I had several different people respond/different names but they were ALL polite and helpful.


I just wanted to report that I had emailed them (this same address you provided) in addition to all my phone calls. They got back with me this morning saying that their department couldn’t access any of those systems.  What I truly don’t understand in all of this is how in-person they have some of the best customer service in the world, but they are content with letting these call centers infuriate their customers.  I have been told something different every single time I call. And not just dates that the refund might be here, but whether or not you can do something, and whether or not I would get eight different refunds or one single one. This is not news to me. Long before the Covid situation, I knew better than to call in for anything. If there was any other way that I could get an answer, I definitely would. I am very glad they did answer your email. I just don’t understand how they cannot be consistent.


----------



## kelpricer

I’m so frustrated. I spoke to someone at the end of May-beginning of June to ask a question about my DD pass. I was told someone would call me back- waited weeks and heard nothing. I followed up in June with an email- I heard nothing. I called July and was told they processed a refund for the time closed. I DID not have them do that because my question was never answered- was told there was nothing they could do. I cancelled the pass that day and was told I would receive 2 checks. 1 for the time closed and 1 for the remainder of the pass. The first check was “in process” ( which was why their accidental cancel could not be reversed) I have received nothing at all! I’m thinking there isn’t much use in calling because people seem to be given different answers. This is beyond ridiculous at this point.


----------



## jrsharp21

I work in accounting for a service company that deals with a large amounts of customer refunds. One action that usually triggers us escalating a refund and getting processed same day or next day is threatening to go to the media. Usually if one of our managers gets a call from the customer threatening to get local tv stations or newspapers involved, our manager will take care of the matter right then and there. How long before someone gets one of those consumer advocates from news stations involved?


----------



## emilymad

jrsharp21 said:


> I work in accounting for a service company that deals with a large amounts of customer refunds. One action that usually triggers us escalating a refund and getting processed same day or next day is threatening to go to the media. Usually if one of our managers gets a call from the customer threatening to get local tv stations or newspapers involved, our manager will take care of the matter right then and there. How long before someone gets one of those consumer advocates from news stations involved?



If I was local in Orlando I would have done this by now.  If I had paid with a credit card I would have escalated through my credit card.  Since I paid with gift cards I am stuck.  Numerous calls and emails over months and no movement at all.  No one can tell me anything.  My refund should be over $900 which is money I am counting on.


----------



## Suejacken

Ila Sikorski said:


> UPDATE:
> Received callback today, the 8th business day. Pretty impressed with the turnaround time.
> We're APs again, CHEERS!


You just gave me hope. I have a 14 day trip planned for next year and I cancelled my AP during the pandemic too because I couldn’t get back. I think I’ll call tomorrow and ask about getting on the list. Congratulations. Were you able to pick anstart day for the new pass?


----------



## jrsharp21

emilymad said:


> If I was local in Orlando I would have done this by now.  If I had paid with a credit card I would have escalated through my credit card.  Since I paid with gift cards I am stuck.  Numerous calls and emails over months and no movement at all.  No one can tell me anything.  My refund should be over $900 which is money I am counting on.



Same here. Paid with gift cards and cash. I am also expecting more than $900 back. This is just a mess and highly disappointing the way they are handling this.


----------



## OKWFan88

I'm also still waiting. I was supposed to get a call back from the escalation team after 7-10 business days and today is the 11th business day. Hopefully they will tell me what happened. They said they refunded to my credit card back in Sept. but my card hasn't received anything. Then they said they sent a check but then it was confirmed they hadn't. I get a different answer every time I call, despite the notes from the previous CM stating what the prior CM said was wrong. I'm also expecting about $900 back and I am starting to think I won't see anything until next year.


----------



## jimim

Soooo.  They lost my refund check as I have posted here.  said 4-6 weeks a new one would come.  6 weeks later I email them again. . . no check.  email back. . . ready for it. . . 

sorry they told you 4-6 weeks but when a check is not delivered it must be researched which is a 8-10 week process then another 4-6 weeks to process the new check.  

this is the type of behavior i expect from a shady backdown internet company who doesn't really sell anything and tries to scam your money, not disney.

i'm done.  i turned it over to my credit card company.


----------



## jimim

OKWFan88 said:


> I'm also still waiting. I was supposed to get a call back from the escalation team after 7-10 business days and today is the 11th business day. Hopefully they will tell me what happened. They said they refunded to my credit card back in Sept. but my card hasn't received anything. Then they said they sent a check but then it was confirmed they hadn't. I get a different answer every time I call, despite the notes from the previous CM stating what the prior CM said was wrong. I'm also expecting about $900 back and I am starting to think I won't see anything until next year.


get an email chain going. that's what i have.  i have in writing that i am suppose to get a check so they admit they owe me money and i have the whole chain of all the different stories they are giving me.  i don't trust any of that CM in the notes stuff.  I have it in writing now all the he said she said.


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Suejacken said:


> You just gave me hope. I have a 14 day trip planned for next year and I cancelled my AP during the pandemic too because I couldn’t get back. I think I’ll call tomorrow and ask about getting on the list. Congratulations. Were you able to pick anstart day for the new pass?



My pass activates the first day I use it. So for us, January! Thank you so much & good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Suejacken

Ila Sikorski said:


> My pass activates the first day I use it. So for us, January! Thank you so much & good luck! Let us know how it goes!


That’s perfect. I will certainly let you know. I appreciate your quick response


----------



## DisneyHomework

I called for the 5th time to follow up on our call back for AP purchases.  So we were in the window “eligible” to repurchase due to canceling during the window, had the form submitted etc and never got a call back.  

I call every 10 days to follow up. This time they told me someone called me 20 days ago. I explained that made no sense and I have no missed calls unaccounted for and no voicemail. And I’ve called since the alleged call and that no was never read to me I was just told to keep waiting (40 days). So to their credit this person got someone in the passholder resale team to agree to call me at a certain time (I’m in meetings most of the day and would know if I missed a call but often can’t take one unless emergency).

well they did finally call, and I just couldn’t do it.  The caller offered terrible service and I’m personally getting less sure of when we can visit again, and as excited as I was to have a live agent on the phone, our littlest turns 3 this year, and the total for our passes out of state compared to how I view Disney is operating right now, just didn’t compute for me.  So it was a lot of effort for nothing in the end, but we do have our refunds and I decided we needed to leave well enough alone for now.  Sad to not be finalizing our Christmas travel plans back to Disney, but may that be our “biggest” problem as we close out 2020 ha!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DisneyHomework said:


> I called for the 5th time to follow up on our call back for AP purchases.  So we were in the window “eligible” to repurchase due to canceling during the window, had the form submitted etc and never got a call back.
> 
> I call every 10 days to follow up. This time they told me someone called me 20 days ago. I explained that made no sense and I have no missed calls unaccounted for and no voicemail. And I’ve called since the alleged call and that no was never read to me I was just told to keep waiting (40 days). So to their credit this person got someone in the passholder resale team to agree to call me at a certain time (I’m in meetings most of the day and would know if I missed a call but often can’t take one unless emergency).
> 
> well they did finally call, and I just couldn’t do it.  The caller offered terrible service and I’m personally getting less sure of when we can visit again, and as excited as I was to have a live agent on the phone, our littlest turns 3 this year, and the total for our passes out of state compared to how I view Disney is operating right now, just didn’t compute for me.  So it was a lot of effort for nothing in the end, but we do have our refunds and I decided we needed to leave well enough alone for now.  Sad to not be finalizing our Christmas travel plans back to Disney, but may that be our “biggest” problem as we close out 2020 ha!


I understand your reasoning. I hesitated too, but then re bought because APs will increase in price and although it is a large chunk of money to have dormant, interest rates are so bad at the moment, that the monies may as well sit in WDW’s account as mine. The APs are valid until 2030 and not activated until you enter the parks.


----------



## DisneyHomework

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I understand your reasoning. I hesitated too, but then re bought because APs will increase in price and although it is a large chunk of money to have dormant, interest rates are so bad at the moment, that the monies may as well sit in WDW’s account as mine. The APs are valid until 2030 and not activated until you enter the parks.


Totally follow that logic!!


----------



## OKWFan88

I called Disney AGAIN in regards to refund, waited 45 min on hold and finally got a CM. The last two phone calls to them about two weeks ago, I was told that the escalation team would be calling me in 7-10 business days after they did research on what happened to my refund. Well that has come and gone. So, I called back today for a status on when I'd get a call back and because this is a pattern, not surprisingly I was told that the escalation team doesn't call customers. So the last two people I talked to were incorrect and I have another wasted chunk of time waiting on a call back when no one was going to call me. So today I spent another 1.5 hours on the phone to be told that the refund was sent back to a Mastercard. Well, here is the funny thing, I don't have a Mastercard. No one associated to my account has a Mastercard. So placed back on hold for the CM to reach back out to escalation team to find out again what is going on. I have called over a dozen times since September when I was originally told I would get the refund put back on my Disney Visa and then told a check was sent out and then told neither was correct and then told they would research to find out what is going on and they would call me but no call and then that was incorrect info. When does management get involved at this customer service breakdown? How can you get a different answer every time you call the same customer service number? Who is this "escalation team" that is untouchable like a wizard behind the curtain? I repeat the same things every call and it's like the first time I am saying it. I always thought the saying "pulling my hair out" as being dramatic, but now I get it and want to pull my hair out.


----------



## kabbie

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but is Disney allowing guests to upgrade park admission to Annual Passes at Guest Relations nowadays?


----------



## Naomeri

kabbie said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but is Disney allowing guests to upgrade park admission to Annual Passes at Guest Relations nowadays?


No, because they’re not selling new APs right now.  Only people with an existing AP, and certain people who cancelled or lapsed during the shut down, can get AP.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Naomeri said:


> No, because they’re not selling new APs right now.  Only people with an existing AP, and certain people who cancelled or lapsed during the shut down, can get AP.


Aka renewals


----------



## b2k1121

OKWFan88 said:


> I called Disney AGAIN in regards to refund, waited 45 min on hold and finally got a CM. The last two phone calls to them about two weeks ago, I was told that the escalation team would be calling me in 7-10 business days after they did research on what happened to my refund. Well that has come and gone. So, I called back today for a status on when I'd get a call back and because this is a pattern, not surprisingly I was told that the escalation team doesn't call customers. So the last two people I talked to were incorrect and I have another wasted chunk of time waiting on a call back when no one was going to call me. So today I spent another 1.5 hours on the phone to be told that the refund was sent back to a Mastercard. Well, here is the funny thing, I don't have a Mastercard. No one associated to my account has a Mastercard. So placed back on hold for the CM to reach back out to escalation team to find out again what is going on. I have called over a dozen times since September when I was originally told I would get the refund put back on my Disney Visa and then told a check was sent out and then told neither was correct and then told they would research to find out what is going on and they would call me but no call and then that was incorrect info. When does management get involved at this customer service breakdown? How can you get a different answer every time you call the same customer service number? Who is this "escalation team" that is untouchable like a wizard behind the curtain? I repeat the same things every call and it's like the first time I am saying it. I always thought the saying "pulling my hair out" as being dramatic, but now I get it and want to pull my hair out.


This is interesting and similar to my situation.  I was also told during one of my calls that our refunds were already put back onto a Mastercard, and like you we don't have a Mastercard.  They couldn't tell me the last 4 digits either.  Other people I talked to said they didn't know anything about a Mastercard refund.  I've been told multiple times that a check is on the way 'guaranteed' and months later, nothing.


----------



## OKWFan88

b2k1121 said:


> This is interesting and similar to my situation.  I was also told during one of my calls that our refunds were already put back onto a Mastercard, and like you we don't have a Mastercard.  They couldn't tell me the last 4 digits either.  Other people I talked to said they didn't know anything about a Mastercard refund.  I've been told multiple times that a check is on the way 'guaranteed' and months later, nothing.


Makes no sense and is infuriating. I got another answer at the end of the call... They are putting a "stop payment" on the credit card refund (what credit card refund?) and will mail me a check, which they said will be received in 8-12 weeks. So even though I cancelled in July, and was told my refund would be received at the end of September, then was told it would be the end of October, then was told the first week of November... now it will be another 8-12 weeks from when they start working on my file, which she said could be another 4 weeks until they actually start working on getting my refund in the check system to be sent out in 8-12 weeks.  Worst case she said I should have the check no later than 16 weeks. I actually laughed out loud typing that because of how insane this is.


----------



## jayare

floridaman said:


> I mentioned this above, I canceled earlier in July. I was refunded by mid-July. MDE still showed active annual pass, which matched the Disney letter which said passes are active thru Aug 11. FYI: I used my pass to visit WDW after the refund and before Aug 11 *it worked fine.* The whole time the pass was still active in MDE (with my future expiration date). Now, Aug 15, MDE still shows active pass and I’ve got a trip planned over the next month. I’ll post back if the pass still works.



Did it work when you went back again?


----------



## jrsharp21

OKWFan88 said:


> Makes no sense and is infuriating. I got another answer at the end of the call... They are putting a "stop payment" on the credit card refund (what credit card refund?) and will mail me a check, which they said will be received in 8-12 weeks. So even though I cancelled in July, and was told my refund would be received at the end of September, then was told it would be the end of October, then was told the first week of November... now it will be another 8-12 weeks from when they start working on my file, which she said could be another 4 weeks until they actually start working on getting my refund in the check system to be sent out in 8-12 weeks.  Worst case she said I should have the check no later than 16 weeks. I actually laughed out loud typing that because of how insane this is.



How frustrating. What a circus this whole refund process is. I don't understand why it is so hard for them to have a streamlined process. Heck, to even have a database with the customers info that could be pulled up and the comments there. If we treated our customers like this we would be losing customers left and right. I guess they are thinking they really can't lose the customer since it's not an actual recurring payment. So hey, why not hold onto the cash as long as possible.


----------



## jpeterson

In renewal news. I was called back today and am currently on hold while they sort out new DVC Gold passes for us. I am able to use the value of my existing tickets and they won't start until we use them for the first time. I was able to purchase for the entire traveling party including my wife who did not have a pass that expired in the last year.


----------



## jimim

OKWFan88 said:


> I called Disney AGAIN in regards to refund, waited 45 min on hold and finally got a CM. The last two phone calls to them about two weeks ago, I was told that the escalation team would be calling me in 7-10 business days after they did research on what happened to my refund. Well that has come and gone. So, I called back today for a status on when I'd get a call back and because this is a pattern, not surprisingly I was told that the escalation team doesn't call customers. So the last two people I talked to were incorrect and I have another wasted chunk of time waiting on a call back when no one was going to call me. So today I spent another 1.5 hours on the phone to be told that the refund was sent back to a Mastercard. Well, here is the funny thing, I don't have a Mastercard. No one associated to my account has a Mastercard. So placed back on hold for the CM to reach back out to escalation team to find out again what is going on. I have called over a dozen times since September when I was originally told I would get the refund put back on my Disney Visa and then told a check was sent out and then told neither was correct and then told they would research to find out what is going on and they would call me but no call and then that was incorrect info. When does management get involved at this customer service breakdown? How can you get a different answer every time you call the same customer service number? Who is this "escalation team" that is untouchable like a wizard behind the curtain? I repeat the same things every call and it's like the first time I am saying it. I always thought the saying "pulling my hair out" as being dramatic, but now I get it and want to pull my hair out.


get ready for a 8-10 week research timeframe.  that was my last email.  that it's 8-10 weeks for research to see what happened before they send a new refund. 

im beyond furious cause it's my money and i expect my money. just like disney expects their money all the time i want what is mine.


----------



## GatorbaitTX

jimim said:


> get ready for a 8-10 week research timeframe.  that was my last email.  that it's 8-10 weeks for research to see what happened before they send a new refund.
> 
> im beyond furious cause it's my money and i expect my money. just like disney expects their money all the time i want what is mine.


I’ve turned to Twitter to public shame them and apply pressure that way. We’ll see where that gets us...


----------



## jrsharp21

GatorbaitTX said:


> I’ve turned to Twitter to public shame them and apply pressure that way. We’ll see where that gets us...



Yea, I think if people start piling on maybe they will start taking the matter more serious.


----------



## emilymad

GatorbaitTX said:


> I’ve turned to Twitter to public shame them and apply pressure that way. We’ll see where that gets us...



Maybe we should all do this.


----------



## always

I have a current pass that can be renewed. If I was able to renew but stop the clock on the renewal, I would in a heartbeat.  Has anyone managed to get Disney to do this?


----------



## jimim

GatorbaitTX said:


> I’ve turned to Twitter to public shame them and apply pressure that way. We’ll see where that gets us...


I do zero social media so I’m out on assistance there. I just keep coming back here to make it known.
I have no idea why people are still buying tickets with how pathetic Disney has been with this. Dvc isn’t getting my dues either till I get my refund. They aren’t getting a dime from me till I get mine. I would again expect this from a Shady back room dealing internet company not a billion dollar powerhouse.


----------



## DisneyHomework

always said:


> I have a current pass that can be renewed. If I was able to renew but stop the clock on the renewal, I would in a heartbeat.  Has anyone managed to get Disney to do this?


No.  I even have an email saying I could effectively do that from passholder support that they aren’t honoring.  At a certain point fighting to pay someone several grand just feels silly so I’ve given up.


----------



## PetePanMan

I believe they are intentionally stalling refunds because of cash flow issues...very concerning.


----------



## emilymad

At this point I wonder what would happen if I showed up at the park and tried to use my AP.  As far as Disney has told me it would work since they haven't started processing my refund yet my expiration date got moved to July for some reason.


----------



## bookbabe626

What’s weird is that I got my (albeit minuscule) water park refund for our Platinum Plus passes about a month ago, way before I expected them from having read about the problems people were having with refunds.  

I’m really glad we decided to just keep our APs.  We had renewed in May during the closure, and the extensions now mean our APs don’t expire until October 2021.  Yeah, it’s annoying that we can’t get to WDW  until the Canada-US border eventually reopens, but at least we have no-hassle active passes for that eventual trip.


----------



## jpeterson

emilymad said:


> At this point I wonder what would happen if I showed up at the park and tried to use my AP.  As far as Disney has told me it would work since they haven't started processing my refund yet my expiration date got moved to July for some reason.


I dont know, but I do know that I was able to get AP discounts on shopdisney long after I told them I wanted to cancel.


----------



## Naomeri

PetePanMan said:


> I believe they are intentionally stalling refunds because of cash flow issues...very concerning.


If it were strictly that, why wouldn’t they want to sell new APs to people who want them, even knowing all the things that are missing right now?


----------



## emilymad

Naomeri said:


> If it were strictly that, why wouldn’t they want to sell new APs to people who want them, even knowing all the things that are missing right now?



Because they get more money from people buying multi day tickets.  They have been wanting to get rid of APs for years.


----------



## CaryHaven

jimim said:


> get an email chain going. that's what i have.  i have in writing that i am suppose to get a check so they admit they owe me money and i have the whole chain of all the different stories they are giving me.  i don't trust any of that CM in the notes stuff.  I have it in writing now all the he said she said.


They have told us they can’t email out any of their notes. What a bunch of crap.  Also, they say they can’t get a transaction number for the credit card refund. As someone who was in customer service for years and years, I don’t see how that’s possible. My husband has now been on the phone with them for 3 1/2 hours today and still going and no closer to an answer.


----------



## CaryHaven

Latest update... after five hours and forty minutes, they said they will “escalate it” and then they had the gall to ask if there was anything else they could do for us.  My husband said “You haven’t done anything except read back the notes I just told you”.   The very last one he was connected to said there’s no one on earth who can fix this for us.  Then he disconnected my husband.  His name was Santiago.  Is anyone interested in a class action lawsuit? At this point it’s the principle.


----------



## jerseygal

So, after being on a call this week for 2 hours and me trying to reference a mid September phone call, the CM gave me different refund amounts for DH and me, versus what the CM said on my mid Sept call. So, the CM on my 2 hour call this week said we would be getting a check, not a refund to Visa, even though the Visa is still open and this is the one we used to purchase our Silver passes, my DH and I both purchased Silver passes in the same transaction. The problem is that when I received the e mail about refunds, I responded thinking that it was for the two of us, since we purchased two Silver  passes  on the same transaction, one for each of us. SO, we didn’t find out until Sept 13th that my DH pass was not cancelled only mine in July.
The first CM on Sept 13th gave me amounts to be expected for both of us, it was the SAME amount identically for both of us. Now after calling several times in between Sept 13th and a few days ago, the CMa few days ago said my amount would be substantially mire than my DH because I cancelled mid July and my husbands was not cancelled till mid September. I understand that many, like myself were not aware that EACH pass holder had to cancel even though both tickets were purchased together on the same transaction.
I was unaware that the refund is based upon the date of cancellation? Another words because my DH pass was cancelled mid September his is substantially less. This information that this CM gave me was contradictory to the information that the CM gave me on a phone call in Sept, that being that  my DH and me would be receiving identical amounts.
Does the information that the 2nd CM gave me about the refund is based upon theDATE of cancellation???Whenever used our passes at all, did not enter any parks since they were closed due to Covid.
Any help would be appreciated!
TIA!


----------



## kmorlock

Looking over our own experience with this AP refund debacle and reading what some have detailed here, it really is starting to feel  deliberate.  In some families cases where you’re talking several thousand dollars, yes I do believe a class action is warranted.  This is November!  They have mislead, misdirected and stalled the process long enough.


----------



## emilymad

In trying to follow up with them in writing I got another vague email that they are working on it.  They can't tell when how much or even an estimate of the number of weeks this time.  Their excuse is that the volume of refund requests is higher than they expected.  It is beyond ridiculous at this point.


----------



## PetePanMan

Just received an email response to my most recent query that was an obvious form letter.  The email made reference to dates that have already long since past.  Further, it said that if passes have disappeared from MDE then this means that refund is being processed and should arrive in next 1-2 business cycles. Ours disappeared months ago.  There was no attempt to look into our particular situation - zero.  These kind of responses serve to only frustrate more.


----------



## jimim

CaryHaven said:


> They have told us they can’t email out any of their notes. What a bunch of crap.  Also, they say they can’t get a transaction number for the credit card refund. As someone who was in customer service for years and years, I don’t see how that’s possible. My husband has now been on the phone with them for 3 1/2 hours today and still going and no closer to an answer.



I don’t have the notes I just have the conversation which states what they have been telling me. So it’s on record they owe me and the whole time line and now it keeps changing.


----------



## jimim

PetePanMan said:


> Just received an email response to my most recent query that was an obvious form letter.  The email made reference to dates that have already long since past.  Further, it said that if passes have disappeared from MDE then this means that refund is being processed and should arrive in next 1-2 business cycles. Ours disappeared months ago.  There was no attempt to look into our particular situation - zero.  These kind of responses serve to only frustrate more.



mine disappeared in April so that’s a bunch of bull.


----------



## Judique

And, not to rub salt in your wounds, but just to give information and possible hope, I can see my remainder of pass refund in my Informed Delivery today.

I have already received the 'closed' period refund back in July.  I made the decision to ask for the remainder refund in August through the email we received asking to choose keep or refund, 1st or 2nd week in August.

Had a Gold DVC which had an original expiry of Nov 6, 2020.  Will let you know what I get.  Caught up on this thread since last reading in early November and see no other refunds in the last couple of weeks. Mine was upgraded from a hopper and used gift cards to pay the upgrade amount.  And, I've only called once back in May when they announced refunds or extensions the first time.  However, I had 3 trips on that AP, paid about $675 total, so not as upset as most of you have good reason to be, based on multiple passes with thousands of dollars at stake for some of you. Hopefully the floodgates have opened and all refunds are coming for everyone.


----------



## teacher31

I can see my two refunds in my USPS notification today, too. I reached out to them Nov. 3 and they said soon. Two weeks is soon.  Glad I’m receiving it now, but kinda crushed they never gave an option to pause until we could return. Foolish on their part.


----------



## shairpdrh

teacher31 said:


> I can see my two refunds in my USPS notification today, too. I reached out to them Nov. 3 and they said soon. Two weeks is soon.  Glad I’m receiving it now, but kinda crushed they never gave an option to pause until we could return. Foolish on their part.


I see mine, too. I haven't contacted them at all, so hopefully everyone will start seeing them now.


----------



## n2mm

I see a refund in my mail today too.  I’m dreading to find out.  Out of 6 of us, I’m still waiting fir my husband’s 2 refunds. One small one for about 6 weeks and a full one for an unused renewal certificate.  We really need that $650 renewal refund.  We’ve started the process SEVEN months ago and this is ridiculous that it’s taking this long.  I’ll post back in a couple of hours.  But considering 2020, I don’t feel optimistic.


----------



## n2mm

PetePanMan said:


> I believe they are intentionally stalling refunds because of cash flow issues...very concerning.



even if this is true, we were the first ones to call when this began and still waiting 7 months later.  First call April 28th.


----------



## revoxfire

shairpdrh said:


> I see mine, too. I haven't contacted them at all, so hopefully everyone will start seeing them now.



What are they labeled as in the informed delivery?


----------



## elgerber

Checks are coming in my mail today too.   Very curious/nervous, to see what the amounts are.


----------



## teacher31

revoxfire said:


> What are they labeled as in the informed delivery?



The return label is from Disney Worldwide Services. It is the type of check you receive where you tear off the ends and middle strip, then unfolds. Hope this helps.


----------



## jpeterson

Looks like mine is in the mail as well.


----------



## MarBee

How are you all able to see what’s coming in the mail in advance?  Is it a premium service from USPS?


----------



## teacher31

MarBee said:


> How are you all able to see what’s coming in the mail in advance?  Is it a premium service from USPS?



It’s actually a free service. Just go to the Usps.gov site and sign up. Our mailman is not reliable and this helps me keep track of what’s missing and when to go ask my neighbors.


----------



## jerseygal

Does anyone know the answer to the general question does  the refund amount depend upon when you responded to the e mail about intention to cancel??   Two different  CMs gave me conflicting information, first one said my husbands refund and mine would be identical and the second CM said that my husbands would be lower because his was cancelled about 2 months later, even though we both didn’t use the pass at all since reopening for Covid. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duck143

CaryHaven said:


> Latest update... after five hours and forty minutes, they said they will “escalate it” and then they had the gall to ask if there was anything else they could do for us.  My husband said “You haven’t done anything except read back the notes I just told you”.   The very last one he was connected to said there’s no one on earth who can fix this for us.  Then he disconnected my husband.  His name was Santiago.  Is anyone interested in a class action lawsuit? At this point it’s the principle.


I had contact a few months back with Santiago. We asked them to extend our passes for our rescheduled trip, but we were told they could only extend them to the end of this year.  That doesn't do us any good, since our trip was moved from May 20 to May 21.  Santiago was nice enough, but couldn't help us at all.  We have since requested a refund and cancelled our passes and we haven't gotten any refund.  I have emailed a half dozen times with no real update received.


----------



## jpeterson

MarBee said:


> How are you all able to see what’s coming in the mail in advance?  Is it a premium service from USPS?


As someone else mentioned, it's USPS informed delivery.  It's free.  It's awesome.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Let me start off by saying I have read exactly zero posts in this thread, just passing along my recent experience.

We just returned yesterday from our first trip back to WDW since the shutdown.

Here's how they handled our AP's/renewals.

First...the circumstances:

This was our first trip back since Late Oct/Early November last year. We were supposed to go in late May last year, but of course that trip was cancelled. Our AP's were on a November 16th expiration schedule. We had renewed our AP's last year just after returning from our trip.

So, for basically a year, our AP renewals were showing up in our MDE account as renewal certificates with an expiration date of 12/31/2030. So, here's how our circumstances were handled...

We arrived at Epcot Tuesday, 11/10. When we attempted to enter the park, we were denied access...which we were sort of expecting. They cast member directed us to a ticket booth. When we got to the ticket booth, the cast member saw the circumstances that we had new AP renewals that would expire in 6 days, she didn't feel that was fair (without me saying a word, by the way), so she directed us to Guest Services. 

We walked over to GS, and after looking everything over, a very helpful cast member by the name of Phuong told us the the "best" he could do for us is to have us pay the difference in a full price Gold Pass and a renewal Gold Pass...roughly $115 per pass. I honestly felt that this was more than fair, since I was expecting nothing more than a possible credit towards a renewal for the amount of time that WDW was closed. 

I'm actually fairly happy with the way they handled it, as I was expecting a much more expensive outcome.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

My AP went live on March 1st 2020 and then Disney shut down about 2 weeks later.

We are out of state and had a Platinum Plus pass.

Got a check today.....the kind with the tear off stubs on the ends and edge for 1169.18


----------



## jrsharp21

I wish our USPS preview was working. We haven't had a preview notification come through in about 6 weeks.


----------



## teacher31

jrsharp21 said:


> I wish our USPS preview was working. We haven't had a preview notification come through in about 6 weeks.



Did you check your junk folder? I have it randomly go there. Just an idea.


----------



## n2mm

I got my husband’s AP refund.  But not his AP renewal certificate refund.  I sure would like to have our $655.00 back.  Waiting 7 months is just not right.


----------



## NJHOO

Okay time to check in with the experts.   On July 15th we canceled our annual passes.  We first used them on February 10th with two more trips planned for 2020 and another the beginning of February 2021.  

Today we finally received a check for about half of what was calculated. So I check on the app and find one pass is still active set to expire July 2021. Sitting on phone hold now, anyone with a similar circumstance and were you successful in getting in fixed?  Assume another couple of months to receive the check.


----------



## randumb0

Interesting that some of you have received multiple refunds and I am still waiting for at least one


----------



## kelpricer

Received 1 check for both time closed and cancelled AP today for $889.75. Originally expired December 14 2020. I’m very happy with the amount.


----------



## Enilgard

randumb0 said:


> Interesting that some of you have received multiple refunds and I am still waiting for at least one



We're in the same boat.  We're waiting for refunds on 4 Platinum Plus passes.  I called back in May and requested a refund instead of an extension via phone.  I also submitted my request via the links they sent out in July.  I also contacted them via e-mail in October, but received a canned response from someone.  I'm estimating that we should receive a little over $1,300 total assuming the formula is [Amount Paid] * ([Number of Days Closed] / 365).  Our original form of payment is active, and I've been checking that account regularly, as well as watching the mail.  No luck yet.


----------



## monroe18

My original expiration was 6/9/20 for platinum pass for myself and daughter. Requested a refund in August. Received a check today for $189.43 which appears to be for only one pass. I've emailed to see what they tell me. Both passes have been removed from MDE for some time.


----------



## shoreward

My AP refund check was received today for the closure period.  The check is dated 11/06/2020 and has a postage meter date of 11/09/2020.  They must have done a massive batch of checks on that date. 

The check has the notation:  "Paying Agent for:  WD Parks & Resorts US, Inc."   The issuer is Disney Worldwide Services, Inc. which is the return address name on the outside of the check mailer.

There is a secure site referenced on the check, which turns out to be Disney's Supplier Management Portal, identified on the refund check as Disney's "self service and accelerated cash site."

I never received the email offering an AP refund, but called in the request during the first week of August.


----------



## jerseygal

NJHOO said:


> Okay time to check in with the experts.   On July 15th we canceled our annual passes.  We first used them on February 10th with two more trips planned for 2020 and another the beginning of February 2021.
> 
> Today we finally received a check for about half of what was calculated. So I check on the app and find one pass is still active set to expire July 2021. Sitting on phone hold now, anyone with a similar circumstance and were you successful in getting in fixed?  Assume another couple of months to receive the check.


Did you cancel both of your passes at the same time? I unbeknownst to me thought by responding to the email mail mid July, I was responding for both passes purchased at the same time. But, mine was cancelled and my husband wound up not being cancelled till mid Sept. Thus, a CM told me that even though we didn’t use the passes at all since the beginning of Covid, my husband would get two months less of a refund than me, since mine was cancelled mid July. We have been told to anticipate our check soon. Who knows at this point.


----------



## MJL222

MJL222 said:


> Same Sam's Club situation. However, I did get the email from Disney, and I requested the cancellation using the link that Disney provided in that email. I had incorrectly assumed they would ask about how I originally paid before concluding the online session/form, so they would know how to process the refund. However, they did not. So I am very concerned that I will never see my refund. If anyone has gone through this scenario and did get their refund, please let us know how it turned out. If I do get my refund, I will post to share details.


Following up on my post #3148, which I made way back on July 28...
I received my check today, Monday, Nov 16. I was one of those folks who bought my pass through Sam's Club, and so Disney did not have my payment information from me. I had followed another poster's suggestion for computing my refund amount, and it came pretty darned close. The method explained to take my actual purchase price, divide by 366 (since it was a leap year), then multiply that by the number of days after July 11, 2020 that the pass would have been extended to (before the extra 30-day add-on). I did that, and came out pretty close ($6.07 lower than what that formula gave, so off only by about 2-days).
Honestly, I am just glad that it arrived. I was dreading the follow up phone calls to track it down, so feeling quite happy that I now have the check in hand. Hoping the rest of you still waiting to see your refunds arriving get to see them real soon!

(Check is dated 11/6/20, and postmarked 11/9/20.)


----------



## StacyStrong

I received my check today.  I received $1189.46.

I am chatting with them now to confirm this is just for one pass. I paid for a friends at the same time, so just want to be sure.  Pass was first used in Feb. 2020

Has ANYONE received the refund amount for more than one pass in a single check? This is driving me nuts! Mine was a Sam's Club purchase and I can't figure this out. ha


----------



## elgerber

I think my checks are what I thought they would be, my sons is actually about $20 more than I thought.  Too bad he gets that money LOL.


----------



## Suejacken

Ila Sikorski said:


> My pass activates the first day I use it. So for us, January! Thank you so much & good luck! Let us know how it goes!


Thanks again for sharing your experience with us. I followed your lead and called on Wed. 11/12 and asked about getting a new pass since I had cancelled mine. They said to allow 7 to 8 days to hear back. They called today while I was at work and the voicemail said that I could apply for a new one. I called back and was on hold for a while then got transferred to someone else but it was totally worth it. I have a new pass and I am thrilled. I really love the advice people post on this site.


----------



## jpeterson

Suejacken said:


> Thanks again for sharing your experience with us. I followed your lead and called on Wed. 11/12 and asked about getting a new pass since I had cancelled mine. They said to allow 7 to 8 days to hear back. They called today while I was at work and the voicemail said that I could apply for a new one. I called back and was on hold for a while then got transferred to someone else but it was totally worth it. I have a new pass and I am thrilled. I really love the advice people post on this site.


I think it's just renewals that take effect immediately. But I could be wrong. I was able to purchase new passes that activate upon first use. Good until 2030. Now I feel good knowing I'm locked in whenever we are ready to go back.
We do have multiple trips booked. I was told we could get passes for everyone on the reservation even my wife who didn't have a pass in the last year.


----------



## Babars_Wife

I got 3 of 4 checks. I feel like this will never end. Fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow..


----------



## DisneyLover83

For those of you receiving refund checks today, are your passes still showing in MDE?


----------



## elgerber

DisneyLover83 said:


> For those of you receiving refund checks today, are your passes still showing in MDE?


Mine disappeared from MDE quite awhile ago.


----------



## elaine amj

elaine amj said:


> I bought my AP via Sam's Club before the last big price increase in early 2019. Still waiting for my refund so decided to crunch numbers to see what I hope to get:
> 
> Amount you paid for your AP: $924
> The day you activated your AP: Dec 21, 2019
> That Disney World theme parks closed 03/16/2020
> How many block out days (if any) there were for you between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020
> - No blockout days
> 
> Access days = (366 days for the year) - (number of block out dates for you between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020) = 366
> 
> Usable value = (amount paid ) x (number of days between the day you activated your AP and 03/16/2020) divided by (access days)
> $924 x 86 ÷ 366 = $217.11
> 
> Refund amount = (amount you paid for your AP) - (usable value) - (any refunds already paid to you)
> $924 - $217.11 = $706.89
> 
> 
> 
> With this calculation:
> Amount paid ÷ access days
> $924÷ 366 = $2.52/day
> I used 86 days so they owe me 280 days
> 280 x $2.52 = $705.60



UPDATE!
Just got my refund today (FINALLY!) via check.

Got $741.98 for one AP activated Dec 21 2019(my expected refund calculations shown above) and $752.35 for the other AP that wasn't activated until Dec 30 2019. So about $35 more than I expected.  

Thank you to everyone sharing your journey to a refund!


----------



## Judique

Judique said:


> And, not to rub salt in your wounds, but just to give information and possible hope, I can see my remainder of pass refund in my Informed Delivery today.
> 
> I have already received the 'closed' period refund back in July.  I made the decision to ask for the remainder refund in August through the email we received asking to choose keep or refund, 1st or 2nd week in August.
> 
> Had a Gold DVC which had an original expiry of Nov 6, 2020.  Will let you know what I get.  Caught up on this thread since last reading in early November and see no other refunds in the last couple of weeks. Mine was upgraded from a hopper and used gift cards to pay the upgrade amount.  And, I've only called once back in May when they announced refunds or extensions the first time.  However, I had 3 trips on that AP, paid about $675 total, so not as upset as most of you have good reason to be, based on multiple passes with thousands of dollars at stake for some of you. Hopefully the floodgates have opened and all refunds are coming for everyone.



Replying to myself:  Mail finally delivered and my second check is here!

Original cost: approx $675 (upgraded from old parkhopper using disney gift cards.)

1st check - $229.06
2nd Check -$259.90
Total refund = $488.96


----------



## n2mm

Babars_Wife said:


> I got 3 of 4 checks. I feel like this will never end. Fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow..



yep, feel that way too.  My daughter called in June while I called in April.  She got 3 refunds in July.  Her missing one came in august, while I got mine in july, but husband finally got his first one today after a 7month wait, but still waiting for a full refund for an unused renewal certificate that was canceled in April.  I just want to be done with this mess.


----------



## Suejacken

jpeterson said:


> I think it's just renewals that take effect immediately. But I could be wrong. I was able to purchase new passes that activate upon first use. Good until 2030. Now I feel good knowing I'm locked in whenever we are ready to go back.
> We do have multiple trips booked. I was told we could get passes for everyone on the reservation even my wife who didn't have a pass in the last year.


I think you’re right. Mine doesn’t start until I use it but I can still make park reservations. They also asked me if anyone else needed them but the people I am traveling with next year are already passholders so they just have to renew in January. I’m excited because I was worried about having to buy two separate sets of park tickets


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

We got our checks!


----------



## randumb0

Just checked my mail and no check


----------



## wendow

Got our refunds today! We had 6 gold dvc AP's that we purchased on Aug 6, 2019. Requested refunds on 8/10/20 for 5 of the 6 AP's. We let dd20 keep hers as she was supposed to be going back in December. We got checks today for $306.66 per AP. DD20 is not going in December anymore. Is there anyway to recoop any cost on hers?


----------



## Judique

wendow said:


> Got our refunds today! We had 6 gold dvc AP's that we purchased on Aug 6, 2019. Requested refunds on 8/10/20 for 5 of the 6 AP's. We let dd20 keep hers as she was supposed to be going back in December. We got checks today for $306.66 per AP. DD20 is not going in December anymore. Is there anyway to recoop any cost on hers?



Stranger things have happened.  I guess try calling and see what they say. It's been a long ride to get these refunds!

Here's hoping for a better travel year for 2021!


----------



## roadtripper

Got our refunds yesterday!
4 DVC Gold Pass Renewals: 632.61 x 4=2530.44
Used maybe 3 or 4 days in Feb: renewal kicked in in the middle of our trip during President's Week
Refund by check: 596.66 per pass=2386.64

I am BEYOND thrilled.


----------



## Babars_Wife

Babars_Wife said:


> I got 3 of 4 checks. I feel like this will never end. Fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow..



Oh my gosh I got my last check and the amounts are all right. I'm over the moon. I never have to think of this again.   ahhhh yay.


----------



## Disneyhanna

randumb0 said:


> Just checked my mail and no check


Same! Hopefully ours will come soon.


----------



## bloomcruisers

Got our refund checks yesterday.
Family of 6 with FL resident silver passes purchased through Sams Club before the last price increase in 2019 so paid somewhere around $500 each.
Activated in early February for a 7 night trip.
Requested refund via 5 links in July, plus 1 phone call for 1 pass that got no email.
Received $440 each as refund in 6 separate checks.
So a long wait but very happy with my refund. My February trip turned into a real bargain.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

As reported yesterday, my check came in the mail.

Today's update- I got an email from Disney saying the check is on the way.


----------



## Geomom

Just got this email from Disney destinations today... hopefully that means ours are in the mail! (Subject was refund request has been processed.)

"We are writing to let you know that the refund you requested for the cancellation of your annual pass(es) has been processed and you should receive your refund in the mail soon."


----------



## shoreward

BridgetBordeaux said:


> As reported yesterday, my check came in the mail.
> 
> Today's update- I got an email from Disney saying the check is on the way.


Same here.  

And...there was this reminder in the message:

“We wanted to thank you for being important members of our Walt Disney World® family.”

One of my mother’s favorite bits of wisdom was that actions speak louder than words.


----------



## bloomcruisers

Just checked my email after seeing that others had gotten the “refund has been processed” notifications.
Sure enough I got the email an hour ago. But already got the checks yesterday.
Boy that post office is doing a great job!


----------



## n2mm

both I and my husband got the email, but only 1 check came......


----------



## OKWFan88

No email, no check.


----------



## dnw25

Hoping for some guidance/answers please.   followed this thread all summer and into September and I know someone here will have some spot on answers.  Thanks in advance.  

We were out of state platinum AP holders.  Purchased from a third party site (perks at work) in the days after the summer (june?) 2019 AP price increase.  We bought vouchers from the few they had left in stock so pre price increase.   Immediately linked to MDE in June and activated November 30.  They expired November 30, 2021 + the three month extension.  

We canceled August 10th and refund came through today.  Not what we were expecting for 8.5 left on our passes.  $660.  

Did Disney give credit for the platinum AP pass at time of activation?  If so, this seems low.  
How did disney determine the refund amount?    
If I call and sit on hold, will they tell me?

Thanks for any answers


----------



## dnw25

kelpricer said:


> Received 1 check for both time closed and cancelled AP today for $889.75. Originally expired December 14 2020. I’m very happy with the amount.



We had platinum AP that expired two weeks before yours.  Do you mind sharing your type of pass you had and if you bought it directly through Disney?


----------



## emilymad

No refunds and I got the auto email saying the refund was in process soon to my credit card.  Well I paid by gift card so I don't know what that means....


----------



## kelpricer

dnw25 said:


> We had platinum AP that expired two weeks before yours.  Do you mind sharing your type of pass you had and if you bought it directly through Disney?


Out of state platinum and upgraded from 6 day park hoppers at our resort during our stay.


----------



## Anthony Vito

So, I just renewed my Gold DVC AP, so I could get a Park Pass reservation. We have a room booked on points for 9/30 - 10/3. There are no Park Passes left for Annual Passholders for Magic Kingdom on 10/1. Member Services just told me that, even if we have a resort reservation, we are not considered "Resort Guests" for purposes of the Park Pass reservations - ONLY Annual Passholders. So apparently it doesn't matter if you're staying on property - if you're an Annual Passholder, you're screwed.  Apparently the only benefit to staying on property as a Passholder is that you can book more than 3 days worth of Park Pass reservations and don't "use up" your 3 days worth of reservations as a Passholder.  Since I live 1,000 miles away, still having 3 days to use separate from the time of my resort stays is pretty meaningless.


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Anthony Vito said:


> So, I just renewed my Gold DVC AP, so I could get a Park Pass reservation. We have a room booked on points for 9/30 - 10/3. There are no Park Passes left for Annual Passholders for Magic Kingdom on 10/1. Member Services just told me that, even if we have a resort reservation, we are not considered "Resort Guests" for purposes of the Park Pass reservations - ONLY Annual Passholders. So apparently it doesn't matter if you're staying on property - if you're an Annual Passholder, you're screwed.  Apparently the only benefit to staying on property as a Passholder is that you can book more than 3 days worth of Park Pass reservations and don't "use up" your 3 days worth of reservations as a Passholder.  Since I live 1,000 miles away, still having 3 days to use separate from the time of my resort stays is pretty meaningless.



Have you checked again with a different CM? Because I was told as an AP, I was recognized as a resort guest if I had a resort reservation.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Was the Resort linked to mde


----------



## JungleCruiseFan

Refund is finally here!!
Cancelled in July, zero communication after that until 2 weeks ago got the email that my refund was processed.  Received our checks yesterday.  We paid credit card through Sams Club before the last big price increase. Based on how much we got back they seem to know it was through Sams Club before the price increase.  Amounts for all 4 checks lines up with what they owed me.  No interest  paid on the 2 grand they held for 4 months though.  At least the wait is over.


----------



## Anthony Vito

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Was the Resort linked to mde


Yes, it was.


Ila Sikorski said:


> Have you checked again with a different CM? Because I was told as an AP, I was recognized as a resort guest if I had a resort reservation.


I called the Internet Help Desk, and initially she gave me the reading that differentiated, but then seemed to think I was right and should be able to book as a resort guest.  She went in and tried to do it, but it wouldn't let her.  She got someone higher up (or elsewhere) to try to do it, but it wouldn't let them either.  They seemed to think it was a glitch or something, however, she was able to book me other days for that stay (which have full availability for APs), so I'm wondering if Disney changed this, particularly for the 50th, and they just haven't made it clear to everyone (shocker).  I was told to call again next week.

Considering there is essentially NO availability at any DVC resort for 9/30 & 10/1, I think this is going to become a problem for many others, since I'm sure many APs did not know they should have renewed as soon as getting a reservation (likely early for almost everyone) in order to get in as an AP, since they may not count as a "Disney Resort Guest."


----------



## kanerf

So, I had a good experience.  I had a Gold AP that I had not activated when I went in October.  I activated the pass the first day at customer service.  Since I had reserved a Dec trip also, I asked about an upgrade.  I was told that my Gold AP would expire in Nov (as it was scheduled to), but that I could renew into a Platinum pass that would be valid for the Dec trip, which I did.  I later called the VIP pass line and was able to get the new pass extended for the months that I lost out on.  The new pass that would have expired in Nov 2021 will now expire in April 2022.


----------



## smokeyblue

Finally called the passholder line about 3 weeks ago and was told my refund had been processed and should be credited to my card and it may take two billing cycles.  I haven't seen anything yet.  

I've been very patient through all of this. I'm grateful to be getting a refund.   My problem is that I don't appreciate the misdirection and outright lies we've been told.  No doubt most of you have spent tens of thousands of dollars at Disney in the last few years like I have.  To be treated like a fool isn't something I take lightly.  I mean seriously, it's 2020, "billing cycle" is a meaningless concept when it comes to credit cards.


----------



## CarolynFH

kanerf said:


> So, I had a good experience.  I had a Gold AP that I had not activated when I went in October.  I activated the pass the first day at customer service.  Since I had reserved a Dec trip also, I asked about an upgrade.  I was told that my Gold AP would expire in Nov (as it was scheduled to), but that I could renew into a Platinum pass that would be valid for the Dec trip, which I did.  I later called the VIP pass line and was able to get the new pass extended for the months that I lost out on.  The new pass that would have expired in Nov 2021 will now expire in April 2022.


Would you please clarify with dates? You activated your Gold AP in October 2020, but it would expire in November 2021? And you could renew into Platinum to cover December 2020 or 2021? I’m confused - but we have a similar issue in that we have DVC Gold APs originally for October 2019-20 that were extended into March 2021, but we want to upgrade to Platinum to cover our December 2020 family trip. We didn’t think they were allowing upgrades except with a renewal. We bought regular tickets in order to book park passes, but we’d really like to upgrade our APs and save those tickets for later!


----------



## WB1971

Former Passholder as of today. Wholly Disappointed in Disney since March. Disillusioned, and rather heartbroken.


----------



## wendow

jrsharp21 said:


> I wish our USPS preview was working. We haven't had a preview notification come through in about 6 weeks.



I get the Informed Delivery email everyday but about 75% of the time, they cannot show me the images of what is being delivered. It's really frustrating.


----------



## kanerf

CarolynFH said:


> Would you please clarify with dates? You activated your Gold AP in October 2020, but it would expire in November 2021? And you could renew into Platinum to cover December 2020 or 2021? I’m confused - but we have a similar issue in that we have DVC Gold APs originally for October 2019-20 that were extended into March 2021, but we want to upgrade to Platinum to cover our December 2020 family trip. We didn’t think they were allowing upgrades except with a renewal. We bought regular tickets in order to book park passes, but we’d really like to upgrade our APs and save those tickets for later!


My Gold AP was a renewal from last year (2019) and it would expire Nov 2020.  It was not activated because my May trip was cancelled.  I did a renewal in Oct 2020 while I was at the park to a Platinum pass which would normally expire in Nov 2021.  After calling the VIP line they extended the expiration of the Platinum pass to April of 2022.


----------



## jrsharp21

wendow said:


> I get the Informed Delivery email everyday but about 75% of the time, they cannot show me the images of what is being delivered. It's really frustrating.



This is what is happening to us. We get the notifications but no images of what is being delivered. About 6 weeks ago it just stopped working. 

No email or check so far for me.


----------



## MarBee

For those that got checks in the mail, what kind of envelope?  Did it look like when you get a check in the mail (rip off the side strips from the perforated lines) or was it in another type of envelope?

Mine is supposed to be here before December 1st.
I have been watching the mail come in with more anticipation than the dog.


----------



## elgerber

MarBee said:


> For those that got checks in the mail, what kind of envelope?  Did it look like when you get a check in the mail (rip off the side strips from the perforated lines) or was it in another type of envelope?
> 
> Mine is supposed to be here before December 1st.
> I have been watching the mail come in with more anticipation than the dog.


Yes, it's the kind where you rip off the strips on 3 sides.


----------



## shoreward

MarBee said:


> For those that got checks in the mail, what kind of envelope?  Did it look like when you get a check in the mail (rip off the side strips from the perforated lines) or was it in another type of envelope?
> 
> Mine is supposed to be here before December 1st.
> I have been watching the mail come in with more anticipation than the dog.



It is about 7.5"W x 4"H and has a return address of Disney Worldwide Services in Lake Buena Vista, FL, with Mickey next to the return address. There is a red postage meter imprint with zipcode 32830.

You will immediately recognize it (and cheer), when you see it arrive in the mail!


----------



## Runnsally

MarBee said:


> For those that got checks in the mail, what kind of envelope?  Did it look like when you get a check in the mail (rip off the side strips from the perforated lines) or was it in another type of envelope?
> 
> Mine is supposed to be here before December 1st.
> I have been watching the mail come in with more anticipation than the dog.


WDW sent me one of those giant checks like for people that win publishers clearing house...or at least that’s what I think I deserve at this point...


----------



## CarolynFH

kanerf said:


> My Gold AP was a renewal from last year (2019) and it would expire Nov 2020.  It was not activated because my May trip was cancelled.  I did a renewal in Oct 2020 while I was at the park to a Platinum pass which would normally expire in Nov 2021.  After calling the VIP line they extended the expiration of the Platinum pass to April of 2022.


Thanks. Maybe we’ll visit GS this week - we’re here now. However, our DVC Gold APs would have expired in mid-October 2020 and we’ve been using them this week based on the automatic extension that pushed their expiration to March 2021, so I’m not sure they’ll let us renew them now. I guess we need to decide whether we want to renew them or not - not sure when we’ll be back after our December visit!


----------



## buzznina

This is my nightmare AP cancellation story from a few month's ago. Since I knew I was going to be in for a long wait, I was prepared, I had stuff to do for my work, I had snacks and water and I had my home phone and my cell. My FIRST (hint) call was at 5:00pm and I used my home phone in speaker mode, this way I can still use my cell if needed, like calling friends or family to catch up. LOL. Well at about 40 minutes in the nice Disney music is interrupted and I hear it ringing so I was ready, but then a click on then dial tone..... "you *&^%$&)*_)*^*^". Redial and finally after an hour I hear the ring again and...... YES! a human answers WOOHOO! Well, 5 minutes into the call it starts to go downhill, they got very confused because we had 2 separate contracts (I had purchased 2 AP's for my DW and youngest DD early because they were going to Orlando for a competition, and then I purchased mine and oldest DD tickets a few months later) and the CM could only find my DW and youngest DD AP's. Of course they ask if I am sure the other set is still active and I told them yes for another 6 month's and that I was on MDE and looking right at them now. I get put on hold for 10 minutes and she says that she can see them, ahh! relief BUT, back to disappointment, after spending about 20 minutes trying to find the other 2 APs, she say's she cannot find the contract for them and wants to know if I had the contract number, and I told her no. She then says, this made my jaw drop, that support CM's do not have access to the "AP contract" database and that she will need to contact another CM in that area. Are you kidding me!! I was not upset with the CM, but totally peeved with WDW for not giving their support people the tools to effectively do their jobs. Well, on hold for another 30+ minutes and she comes back and tells me that they gave her the contract number, which I asked her to give me and then (2nd and bigger jaw drop) says since it is after 8:00PM that the system is down for the night and I would have to call back

I did call back 2 days later and finally was able to take care of the last 2 AP's and it took another 1-1/2 hours. It took 2 billing cycles to get $ back to our CC.


----------



## StacyStrong

Disney is...interesting.  I got $265 back more than I even spent on my pass AND I was in the parks for a week. I was thinking the refund for my friend's check might have been included in mine (since I bought it at the same time as mine with the same card), but she got a check the next day. She also got back an extra $265.

I'm obviously not complaining, but they definitely have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## PrincessV

Something new and odd... I have ONE AP - it expired in March 2020 and I renewed early in Jan. Monthly payments have been happening normally and as scheduled, outside of that time when they were on hold while parks were closed. My son had an AP under my MDE, but it expired in April and I did not renew. I just got an email with this:


> Thank you for signing the amendment for the Annual Pass extension and your recent renewal. As a reminder, you currently have two active contracts and you may see two payments for a few months in accordance with each payment schedule—one for your original contract, and one for the renewal of your pass(es). Please refer to your contracts for specific details. We are here to help with any questions that you may have on your new payment schedule.



Huh?? I do not have two active contracts, only one. No clue what this is talking about. Anyone else get this email?


----------



## JayMunOne

I cancelled two platinum plus APs on August 2.  I received the refund for one back on my credit card two months ago.  I finally received a check for the other one yesterday.  Considering I paid for both on the credit card, no idea why they processed back to me this way.  Regardless, $1730 back to me.

Now, wondering if I should throw $280 back to them for 2 one day tickets to MK when my son and I go down next week, just to say I went during the pandemic.  We've been back to Florida twice since March 15 (our last day at Disney), and both times exclusively at Universal with our APs there.

I miss the parks, but I'm otherwise completely disappointed in Disney for how they treated APs.


----------



## revoxfire

is there a date when we can renew pass with the discounted AP fee from being a past passholder?


----------



## focusondisney

StacyStrong said:


> Disney is...interesting.  I got $265 back more than I even spent on my pass AND I was in the parks for a week. I was thinking the refund for my friend's check might have been included in mine (since I bought it at the same time as mine with the same card), but she got a check the next day. She also got back an extra $265.
> 
> I'm obviously not complaining, but they definitely have no idea what they are doing.




I agree, they sure don’t.   My extended family has 3 instances that prove it. 

My DH & I paid about 650 each for platinum renewals last December.  We asked for the partial 117 day refund. Our APs already showed the extension in MDE.  We eventually got checks  for about $324 each.  That would have been right is we had paid full price, but was more than I expected for what we paid.  My APs in MDE still show the 117 day extension. 

My relative called about a month ago because they hadn’t gotten their partial refund yet. Their APs show the 117 day extension.  Told no record of their request but she had date, time & CM she requested it from.  Eventually told they would process the partial refund. She was also told there is no way to rescind the extension once it is applied. So the extended AP date will stand even if you get the partial refund. Which explains why my APs still have the extension.  They are still waiting for the refund checks.    

Another relative requested the cancellation refunds.  They have platinum passes, activated last December.  They had 5 adults on their account.  They were originally told 2 of them never activated their APs.   They were there for a week in the parks for 8 days, all together pretty much the whole time. They did activate them separately tho. Their MDE account actually showed the 2 people with  AP vouchers. No one could explain how they got in a park all week with no valid ticket.   But last week 4 of them got refund checks. 2 of them were for about $800, the other 2 were 580.  No idea  why the difference in refund. But they now have 2 unactivated vouchers in their account, with enough refunded to make a good dent in their trip in March.


----------



## NJHOO

Quick update to my post of the other day about only one pass refunded and the other extended.  After a 50 minute wait the CM was very polite and looked at our account.  She must have seen that both were canceled and the “manual calculation” was incorrect.  She gave us a case number and promised that it would be resolved promptly.  The next day received an email that the refund was being processed and a check issued shortly.


----------



## Duck143

I see all 4 of our check refunds in my usps informed delivery.  I have NO idea how much they are for, but they are at least headed our way (finally!).


----------



## emilymad

I got one refund by credit card and I see DH's is coming today via check.  What is weird is that both AP's still show in MDE as active through July.  I have no idea what that means....  I am glad the refunds came.  I thought I would never see the day.


----------



## jimim

Duck143 said:


> I see all 4 of our check refunds in my usps informed delivery.  I have NO idea how much they are for, but they are at least headed our way (finally!).


with how the USPS is now you might get hose by xmas.  i have ben waiting on various shipments from texas and seattle for well over 3 weeks now.  mail is messed up right now.


----------



## Geomom

Woohoo!  Got checks in the mail today for the 3 adults!  Never got an email for DD16, so her pass is still active.  

Got $300.32/pass, DVC gold activated 8/4/19, purchased for $648.59/pass.  Really wasn't expecting that much back!  We used it for 2 trips (and were able to use it 4 days past the original expiration date), so we got good use out of it!  I'm sure our refunds will end up going towards Tix for the next trip.  

I hope the rest of you still waiting will get your refunds soon!


----------



## auntfrannie

My niece and her husband FINALLY got their refund checks today.  I got them platinum passes for their honeymoon and paid $866 each.  They each got $589 so I'm happy they got so much back.  They used them once for their honeymoon last October.  

Let me just say that anything related to IT and Disney stinks! The amount of problems people are having is ridiculous!


----------



## Disneyhanna

Finally received my check today for my out of state platinum pass cancelled in July! It showed up in my informed delivery as well.  $844.29, right on the nose of what I calculated of 842-846. I activated my pass on Black Friday 2019 and went on two week long trips, so I definitely came out ahead. I paid with a $1000 gift card and the rest on a credit card. I had a different address when I bought the pass but the check was sent to the address I updated in my MDE when I cancelled (and I removed my old address based on a CM’s advice when I called asking if this would be an issue).


----------



## elaine amj

dnw25 said:


> Hoping for some guidance/answers please.   followed this thread all summer and into September and I know someone here will have some spot on answers.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> We were out of state platinum AP holders.  Purchased from a third party site (perks at work) in the days after the summer (june?) 2019 AP price increase.  We bought vouchers from the few they had left in stock so pre price increase.   Immediately linked to MDE in June and activated November 30.  They expired November 30, 2021 + the three month extension.
> 
> We canceled August 10th and refund came through today.  Not what we were expecting for 8.5 left on our passes.  $660.
> 
> Did Disney give credit for the platinum AP pass at time of activation?  If so, this seems low.
> How did disney determine the refund amount?
> If I call and sit on hold, will they tell me?
> 
> Thanks for any answers



I did the math for mine bought from Sam's Club at the same time as yours (leftover stock from before price increase). Paid about $924 per ticket and expected about $705 back. I got $750 back for the ticket activated Dec 30 2019. Yours is a month older and you got $660 which doesnt sound off considering I had expected $705.

Some ppl lucked out and got a whole lot more though. Others got a lot less and had to fight for more. From what I can see here from this thread of anecdotal reports, most calculations met expectations with some mistakes (too generous/not enough)


----------



## Lsdolphin

Is there any type of compensation for AP holders due to shorter park hours or especially no park hopping?


----------



## shoreward

Lsdolphin said:


> Is there any type of compensation for AP holders due to shorter park hours or especially no park hopping?


None


----------



## Lsdolphin

shoreward said:


> None



wow! Doesn’t seem quite fair but I guess I could have cancelled AP and chose not to...


----------



## mommy2mrb

Got email Saturday my refund was being processed. Received check today. Was $5.00 more than what I had calculated. Had paid with CC.


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> Is there any type of compensation for AP holders due to shorter park hours or especially no park hopping?


Well you got the extra month,  that was it


----------



## SleeplessInTO

To add another data point:

Platinum APs (3 in total) bought from TicketsatWork for $952.11 each. Activated October 1, 2019. Cancelled July 19, 2020 by phone since we did not receive email links for all 3. Received one cheque for $518.87 today. (Same person who received email link to cancel.) We are in Canada.

The math is close enough for one AP. Wondering where my other two cheques are ...


----------



## Lizgistix

I renewed two Florida Resident APs a few days ago. I couldn't do it all from my MDE, though: I had to renew mine through my MDE, then log into my mom's MDE and renew her pass through the app with my credit card info.
Funny thing: when I renewed, it gave me a drop down menu of what pass I would like to renew. I decided to upgrade from the Weekday Select to the Gold pass. Didn't have to pay the $159 down like I was expecting, so that was a nice surprise. All I had to do was sign the contract agreeing to the monthly payment withdrawl and after clicking okay, it processed and I was sent to the screen to choose my new magicband.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...9Sgbqiol7YRhYVDHSzJpOQYJ7GPx8F2vtmM53DUW-6RyQ


----------



## Duck143

Really disappointed with the amount of our refunds.  We activated 4 Platinum out of state passes on 5/10/2019.  Asked for a refund on 8/10/2020.  We got 4 refund amounts all the same $145.  It seems low to me, can anyone help confirm this amount?  Should I call Passholder line to inquire?


----------



## frannn

> Really disappointed with the amount of our refunds.  We activated 4 Platinum out of state passes on 5/10/2019.  Asked for a refund on 8/10/2020.  We got 4 refund amounts all the same $145.  It seems low to me, can anyone help confirm this amount?  Should I call Passholder line to inquire?


Doing the math, it looks like it could be correct. Purchase price in May 2019 for AP was about 952.11, so approx 79.34/month.  Park closed 3/15, and your passes would have expired about 5/9/20.  Assuming they are refunding just under two months of AP admission, refund is approx 142.70.


----------



## Duck143

frannn said:


> Doing the math, it looks like it could be correct. Purchase price in May 2019 for AP was about 952.11, so approx 79.34/month.  Park closed 3/15, and your passes would have expired about 5/9/20.  Assuming they are refunding just under two months of AP admission, refund is approx 142.70.


Thank you for checking.  What a shame.  We bought our passes to cover 2 trips.  We had 2 20 day trips planned, one May 2019 second May 2020.  2020 obviously got pushed out to 2021.  Now we have no passes and no tickets for 2021.  The refund doesn't even scratch the surface of buying new tickets to cover next years trip.


----------



## Enilgard

We received refund checks today for my pass and my spouse's pass.  We did not receive anything for our kids.  Is it safe to assume that they could still be processing?  Or, is it unusual to receive the refunds at different times?  All 4 passes were purchased together, activated together, and used at the exact same times.


----------



## jimim

Lsdolphin said:


> Is there any type of compensation for AP holders due to shorter park hours or especially no park hopping?


----------



## Runnsally

Yes - anyone who wanted to could cancel their APs for the remainder of the pass - quite generous on WDW’s part although the execution of the refunds has been quite terrible


----------



## JOLT

Runnsally said:


> Yes - anyone who wanted to could cancel their APs for the remainder of the pass - quite generous on WDW’s part although the execution of the refunds has been quite terrible



How is that generous? Terms of contract had changed.  They were "generous" in giving 1 month extension.


----------



## Runnsally

JOLT said:


> How is that generous? Terms of contract had changed.  They were "generous" in giving 1 month extension.


As terms changed, folks were given the opportunity to opt out and receive a refund for the remainder of the AP.   I think that was at least fair, borderline generous.


----------



## Duck143

Runnsally said:


> As terms changed, folks were given the opportunity to opt out and receive a refund for the remainder of the AP.   I think that was at least fair, borderline generous.


There was absolutely nothing generous about what Disney has done with their Passholders.  Nothing.
Oh, and I have read every single post in this thread, so I know what all of us have been through these past months.


----------



## n2mm

Enilgard said:


> We received refund checks today for my pass and my spouse's pass.  We did not receive anything for our kids.  Is it safe to assume that they could still be processing?  Or, is it unusual to receive the refunds at different times?  All 4 passes were purchased together, activated together, and used at the exact same times.


no one in our 2 families got refunded together.  Deposits and checks so far have arrived all different dates.  out of 9 refunds, we are waiting on 1 now.  Refunds arrived June-November, no pattern, but were requested all on the same day.  Frustrating situation.


----------



## CarolynFH

Duck143 said:


> There was absolutely nothing generous about what Disney has done with their Passholders.  Nothing.
> Oh, and I have read every single post in this thread, so I know what all of us have been through these past months.


I agree that the cancellation/refund process has been awful. But as one who didn’t cancel, I think it was generous of Disney to extend the expiration of our current APs a total of four months, from mid-October to mid-March.


----------



## Runnsally

Duck143 said:


> There was absolutely nothing generous about what Disney has done with their Passholders.  Nothing.
> Oh, and I have read every single post in this thread, so I know what all of us have been through these past months.


Separating concept from execution


----------



## jimim

Disney didn’t really do anything for me yet. I have been waiting for my money since April. With email after email after email after email of why my money still isn’t here. 6-8 weeks processing. Oh wait 8-10 more weeks cause we have to research how we lost ur check that we prob never sent you. A joke. A complete joke. I cxed my next 2 trips. I’m done for a while. My dvc can just sit there. Its paid for and I got my use out of it. I can care less. More time for the beach and fishing on weekends.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

jimim said:


> Disney didn’t really do anything for me yet. I have been waiting for my money since April. With email after email after email after email of why my money still isn’t here. 6-8 weeks processing. Oh wait 8-10 more weeks cause we have to research how we lost ur check that we prob never sent you. A joke. A complete joke. I cxed my next 2 trips. I’m done for a while. My dvc can just sit there. Its paid for and I got my use out of it. I can care less. More time for the beach and fishing on weekends.


Just sell your dvc


----------



## MamaSquirrel

Our passes were due to expire mid April, so we are only entitled to one month refund (x 5 people).. I really wanted a 'pause' option, but since it wasn't offered, I requested cancellation/refund over the summer. I have spent hours and HOURS on the phone, just to be told that I'll get a refund of 'some' amount at 'some' point I the future.  We're now almost in December, and it's about 6 months from the time I requested my refund for closure period.  
We're going to Disney in two weeks (I know.. I'm an idiot)... and plan on going to the Passholder office to ask for assistance.  I'm not sure they can do anything.. but really, this is insane to have no info and have to wait so long...


----------



## Duck143

MamaSquirrel said:


> Our passes were due to expire mid April, so we are only entitled to one month refund (x 5 people).. I really wanted a 'pause' option, but since it wasn't offered, I requested cancellation/refund over the summer. I have spent hours and HOURS on the phone, just to be told that I'll get a refund of 'some' amount at 'some' point I the future.  We're now almost in December, and it's about 6 months from the time I requested my refund for closure period.
> We're going to Disney in two weeks (I know.. I'm an idiot)... and plan on going to the Passholder office to ask for assistance.  I'm not sure they can do anything.. but really, this is insane to have no info and have to wait so long...


Good luck and have fun on your trip.  Let us know how you make out at AP desk.


----------



## focusondisney

MamaSquirrel said:


> and plan on going to the Passholder office to ask for assistance.



There’s a Passholder office? I’ve been a platinum passholder for years & have never seen or heard about an office you can go to.


----------



## Geomom

Enilgard said:


> We received refund checks today for my pass and my spouse's pass.  We did not receive anything for our kids.  Is it safe to assume that they could still be processing?  Or, is it unusual to receive the refunds at different times?  All 4 passes were purchased together, activated together, and used at the exact same times.


Do your kids' passes still show as active?  DD16's pass is still active.  DH, myself,and DD20 all got emails that we cancelled our passes thru, but we didn't get an email for DD16.  I was hoping she was attached to one of the adult passes, but apparently not.  The adult passes disappeared a while ago and we got checks in the mail this week for the 3 adults.  At this point I don't expect to get anything for DD16'S pass as it doesn't look like it got cancelled.


----------



## Enilgard

Geomom said:


> Do your kids' passes still show as active?  DD16's pass is still active.  DH, myself,and DD20 all got emails that we cancelled our passes thru, but we didn't get an email for DD16.  I was hoping she was attached to one of the adult passes, but apparently not.  The adult passes disappeared a while ago and we got checks in the mail this week for the 3 adults.  At this point I don't expect to get anything for DD16'S pass as it doesn't look like it got cancelled.



All of our passes originally ended on 8/4 and reflected that in the My Disney Experience app.  At some point, all passes were updated to a 9/4 end date.  On or after 9/4, the adult passes disappeared first from the app and the kids' passes disappeared a few weeks later.


----------



## MamaSquirrel

focusondisney said:


> There’s a Passholder office? I’ve been a platinum passholder for years & have never seen or heard about an office you can go to.


Yes, there's one in each park, and one in Disney Springs...


----------



## focusondisney

MamaSquirrel said:


> Yes, there's one in each park, and one in Disney Springs...



Where are they?  I really have no idea.  Only know of Guest Relations, that help any guest.    I thought you were talking about a place specific for APs.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Duck143 said:


> Thank you for checking.  What a shame.  We bought our passes to cover 2 trips.  We had 2 20 day trips planned, one May 2019 second May 2020.  2020 obviously got pushed out to 2021.  Now we have no passes and no tickets for 2021.  The refund doesn't even scratch the surface of buying new tickets to cover next years trip.


This was exactly our situation. We had two trips planned for my husband's pass and we lost out on the second trip, which was--of course--very close to pass expiration. It has made the pass we bought for him a very bad purchase  



jimim said:


> Disney didn’t really do anything for me yet. I have been waiting for my money since April. With email after email after email after email of why my money still isn’t here. 6-8 weeks processing. Oh wait 8-10 more weeks cause we have to research how we lost ur check that we prob never sent you. A joke. A complete joke. I cxed my next 2 trips. I’m done for a while. My dvc can just sit there. Its paid for and I got my use out of it. I can care less. More time for the beach and fishing on weekends.


We are still waiting on my husband's refund. The last time I called--near the end of October--I was told it would be by November 1st. Still no refund, and I just dread calling again and getting the runaround. What a horrible experience this has been.


----------



## jimim

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> This was exactly our situation. We had two trips planned for my husband's pass and we lost out on the second trip, which was--of course--very close to pass expiration. It has made the pass we bought for him a very bad purchase
> 
> 
> We are still waiting on my husband's refund. The last time I called--near the end of October--I was told it would be by November 1st. Still no refund, and I just dread calling again and getting the runaround. What a horrible experience this has been.



I only email them anymore to have it all in writing. I don’t trust anything they say or believe any of it. Disney in my opinion is now a back room internet company. I’m done. I might only send my difference for my dvc dues and tell dvc to getcthe rest from ticketing. Lol


----------



## Runnsally

looks like we will be receiving two checks in the mail today to complete our AP refunds - previously received checks for the closure period only 

thanks to the person on this thread who recommended USPS Informed Delivery -great service that I had no idea existed


----------



## hayesdvc

I will ask the same question that has been asked before, HAS ANYONE RECECIVED THEIR REFUND FOR THEIR AP'S THAT YOU CANCELLED ?

I will be on property next week and wondering if there is anything I can do in person?


----------



## Runnsally

hayesdvc said:


> I will ask the same question that has been asked before, HAS ANYONE RECECIVED THEIR REFUND FOR THEIR AP'S THAT YOU CANCELLED ?
> 
> I will be on property next week and wondering if there is anything I can do in person?


many have, many have not...that is the way


----------



## 570traveler

My DH and I both finally got our refunds today.
Upgraded park hoppers after our trip last year (AP’s set to expire 12/2/2020).  We paid $659 each to upgrade to AP.  Received 2 checks for $850.78 each. Although I’m sad we had to cancel 2 trips we had planned with our AP’s (should be there today) I’m happy with the amount of our refund.


----------



## Runnsally

Runnsally said:


> looks like we will be receiving two checks in the mail today to complete our AP refunds - previously received checks for the closure period only
> 
> thanks to the person on this thread who recommended USPS Informed Delivery -great service that I had no idea existed


Indeed got the final checks today; the details if anyone is interested...

Out of state Platinum APs (set to expire late August); had two communications with WDW about the refund - called for the initial partial refund as soon as it was offered, responded to the subsequent email that I would like the full refund.  Paid $950ish for the original AP, received a check for $383.18 for the closure period dated 8/26, received a second check for the post-closure period for $146.13 dated 11/11/20

Happy to answer any questions...


----------



## dwiz

hayesdvc said:


> I will ask the same question that has been asked before, HAS ANYONE RECECIVED THEIR REFUND FOR THEIR AP'S THAT YOU CANCELLED ?
> 
> I will be on property next week and wondering if there is anything I can do in person?



Yes, I cancelled in March and then recancelled in July. We paid $40 total to use 2 passes for 8 days. We got refunded everything else. Had 357 days left on each pass.


----------



## PetePanMan

jimim said:


> I only email them anymore to have it all in writing. I don’t trust anything they say or believe any of it. Disney in my opinion is now a back room internet company. I’m done. I might only send my difference for my dvc dues and tell dvc to getcthe rest from ticketing. Lol



Although I realize DVC is separate entity, I have to say I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Disneycouple99

So complete story.  Canceled one out of four passes in family on August 11 by using the email link.  I never called but did get the email letting me know that the refund was on they way soon. Check came in mail on November 10. Called the Passholder number on November 20th to get a new pass for the canceled pass and only waited 40 minutes on hold.  Got the call November 22 to buy the new pass and they let me buy a Gold pass for everyone in the household.


----------



## jrsharp21

Still nothing here. I think I am going to send them an email each week until I get my refund. Was really hoping to use the refund for Xmas shopping this year.


----------



## OKWFan88

Still nothing either after cancelling in July. I sent a LONG email yesterday and hopefully someone actually reads it and responds with something other than please call the 800 number for assistance. The last three emails I sent I got that response.


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Disneycouple99 said:


> So complete story.  Canceled one out of four passes in family on August 11 by using the email link.  I never called but did get the email letting me know that the refund was on they way soon. Check came in mail on November 10. Called the Passholder number on November 20th to get a new pass for the canceled pass and only waited 40 minutes on hold.  Got the call November 22 to buy the new pass and they let me buy a Gold pass for everyone in the household.



Maybe this is a ridiculous question, but is the Gold option still only for DVC members and FL residents?


----------



## randumb0

Ila Sikorski said:


> Maybe this is a ridiculous question, but is the Gold option still only for DVC members and FL residents?



yes


----------



## Rick195275

jrsharp21 said:


> Still nothing here. I think I am going to send them an email each week until I get my refund. Was really hoping to use the refund for Xmas shopping this year.


Same boat here. What email address are you sending to? I refuse to waste hours on the phone with them again.


----------



## jrsharp21

Rick195275 said:


> Same boat here. What email address are you sending to? I refuse to waste hours on the phone with them again.



passholder@disneyworld.com


----------



## monroe18

monroe18 said:


> My original expiration was 6/9/20 for platinum pass for myself and daughter. Requested a refund in August. Received a check today for $189.43 which appears to be for only one pass. I've emailed to see what they tell me. Both passes have been removed from MDE for some time.


Update....I got an email back today stating that my daughters pass was refunded to the original form of payment. Even though I obviously bought them both at the same time lol. I have not received a refund on my credit card, so now I'm waiting on hold to find out what card they refunded. Sigh.....


----------



## Disneylvr1971

Received mom's refund on a DVC gold pass on Fri after calling twice, first in June and again in Aug. Paid with gift card and received a check. Came out to about what we thought it would. We never received an email about cancelling. Also want to send a thank you to the person that posted about the USPS Informed Delivery!


----------



## MarBee

So I have out of state Platinum Plus Passes paid in full that were set to expire 6/27.  I called in May, June, July, and then finally in October got someone to confirm the amount and was told I’d have a check in 6-8 weeks.
This upcoming Tuesday marks the end of week 8, and I still do not have a check.  So I called today since I am off from work.  First phone call, got the dreaded hang up.  Second call, I am awkwardly sitting on “hold” while we wait to hear from the “other team.”  It’s been over 40 minutes of listening to breathing.  I wish they would just play the cheerful Disney hold music at least.  This does not seem promising at all...
Update: At the 58 minute mark, the cast member said she did hear back from the other team and they said “it will be processed soon.” When no definitives could be given, I asked to speak to the team myself.  She said that they could call me back from that team, but the team is very backed up and may not be able to get to it for a few weeks.  When I asked to speak with someone higher up the chain, I was told that the team is processing my check on Monday.  After it’s processed, it can take an additional 4 weeks to be mailed out.  
So *if* this does come within this new 4 week timeline, it will have been over 7 months since my first request.
I am so frustrated right now.


----------



## CJK

I feel badly writing this, after reading the last post from @MarBee .  I sure hope you get results!!

We received our refund in September. I think it was September. Time has no meaning in 2020. Anyway, today, we phoned back at around 1:30pm EST to request to be added to the callback list to buy new annual passes. That's really all we wanted this whole year, was to freeze our AP's to when we eventually feel comfortable going back. Anyway, we surprisingly got a callback at 3:45pm today  just a couple hours after being added to the callback list! We've now purchased our new AP's, and they're showing up in our MDE. The expiration date is Dec. 31st, 2030. We can activate our passes anytime before that date.

I'm sort of in shock by how smoothly (and quick) things went today, considering all the trouble so many people have had. I just wanted to share some positive news. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jrsharp21

If you have not received your refund yet, is it possible to get your refund amount applied to a new AP? It looks like between May 2021 and May 2022 we may go to WDW four times. So thinking that if I can put the amount to a new annual pass it may be quicker than waiting on the refund.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Canot do that


----------



## jrsharp21

I got a reply from one of my emails. Disney is trying to tell me they refunded a Visa card on 9/21 for my canceled AP. I don't see any credits from Disney on either of my Visa cards. This just keeps on going.


----------



## n2mm

After waiting 7 months today and no refund on my renewal voucher ticket, never used or activated, I finally broke down and sent an email.   after calling 3 times since my initial call on April 28, 2020, I just can’t deal with the phone calls anymore.  So now I wait for a response.  I can’t even think about a new AP until this is resolved.  We are going in March because we have 300+ DVC points to use.  At this time, we are planning a resort only trip.  Wish me luck.  I’m tired of watching informed mail everyday and being disappointed.


----------



## Enilgard

The saga continues...  We received refund checks for my pass and my spouse's pass in the amount of $505.86 each on 11/20.  Today, we received refund checks for our kids' passes in the amount of $15.12 each.  I have no clue how they calculated these numbers or why the amount refunded for our kids' passes was significantly less than our own passes.  All passes are full price Platinum Plus passes that were purchased together for the same amount each, activated on the same dates, and used on the exact same dates.

I thought we would finally be made whole when our kids' checks arrived today, so it was disappointing to open them and see such a small amount with no reason why.  I will be reaching out to Disney about this, but expect the same runaround that everyone else has been getting.  This has been a frustrating experience and it will be a long time before we even consider returning to Disney.


----------



## notatallmagic

Enilgard said:


> We received refund checks today for my pass and my spouse's pass.  We did not receive anything for our kids.  Is it safe to assume that they could still be processing?  Or, is it unusual to receive the refunds at different times?  All 4 passes were purchased together, activated together, and used at the exact same times.


My three refunds all came at different times.  And the kid's checks were made out to them...


----------



## jimim

jrsharp21 said:


> If you have not received your refund yet, is it possible to get your refund amount applied to a new AP? It looks like between May 2021 and May 2022 we may go to WDW four times. So thinking that if I can put the amount to a new annual pass it may be quicker than waiting on the refund.


nope.  I asked.  they want their money right now but your money that you want right now is not viewed the same by Disney.  I asked.


----------



## jeneric997

Daughter just received a refund for her AP and we didn't ask for one!!!  Her pass was supposed to expire in June and was extended until Nov. 19- she used it up until then.  It was around $30- um I guess she got a little Disney Magic?????


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

jeneric997 said:


> Daughter just received a refund for her AP and we didn't ask for one!!!  Her pass was supposed to expire in June and was extended until Nov. 19- she used it up until then.  It was around $30- um I guess she got a little Disney Magic?????


Water park portion refund


----------



## jeneric997

That could be it- she never went to a water park, so she wasn't sure if she had it.


----------



## GDUL

Finally received our refund checks on Saturday.  Slightly more than what I had calculated.


----------



## CanucksRock

I did not cancel, and went on two trips to WDW (Sept & Nov) - my pass has now expired  I have not renewed - I wish there was an option to defer renewal until things return to closer to normal.  With things getting worse, I don’t see going again until a vaccine becomes available. So I’m on the fence on renewing, but when I do go again I would like to know that I can get a new AP...


----------



## Hope Soda

Has anyone received refunds for their entire family in one check, rather than multiple checks? 

If Annual Passes were upgraded from park tickets, are they subtracting the amount paid for the tickets from the pass value? If so, how is that calculated from a room/ticket package?

I received one check that is more than I would have expected from one pass, but much less than I'd expect for my family of 4.


----------



## monroe18

monroe18 said:


> Update....I got an email back today stating that my daughters pass was refunded to the original form of payment. Even though I obviously bought them both at the same time lol. I have not received a refund on my credit card, so now I'm waiting on hold to find out what card they refunded. Sigh.....


 Update to the update. I had forgotten that I purchased my daughter's pass with my Mom's credit card. That card was refunded back in September (apparently Nana didn't notice  So, both of the passes were refunded appropriately. While I was on the phone I asked about repurchasing APs for future travel for me, my daughter and my son (he had never had an AP). I received a call back the next day and was able to purchase all 3 that will be activated upon first use.


----------



## emilymad

We had gotten our AP refunds 2 weeks ago.  One by credit card and one by check.  The amounts were about what we expected.  I see in my informed delivery it looks like 2 more checks have been sent to us.  I guess I will see later today what these are for as we aren't expecting any more money.  Disney is making it complicated even once we have received the refunds...

After all of this, I am not sure having APs is worth the hassle in the short term.  Regular tickets cost more but at least you have flexibility.


----------



## DisneyLover83

nvm... wrong thread


----------



## jrsharp21

Well finally got the situation straightened out. It looks like they did refund my card and it hit about a week after the CM told me he saw it processed. I had been searching statements for "Disney". It didn't come through as a credit from Disney. It came through as a credit from "Epcot". I ended up getting $977 and some change back. Glad I can now put this to rest.


----------



## jerseygal

Was told on Nov 8th, checks were being mailed out. Two days later, a CM to verify our  new address that I put into MDE..was also told in September separate water park tickets would be refunded in Nov..ok so I called AP line at 8am, CM said she would look into it, was on hold 35 minutes and then I got disconnected went right to survey..as u can imagine, survey was NOT GOOD! Come on Disney, inexcusable!


----------



## OrlandoDisneyFan

jrsharp21 said:


> Well finally got the situation straightened out. It looks like they did refund my card and it hit about a week after the CM told me he saw it processed. I had been searching statements for "Disney". It didn't come through as a credit from Disney. It came through as a credit from "Epcot". I ended up getting $977 and some change back. Glad I can now put this to rest.



When searching your statements for credits....the $977 credit from 'Epcot" didn't ring a bell?  I'm sure the CM's taking calls are also glad this is put to rest.


----------



## Suejacken

CJK said:


> I feel badly writing this, after reading the last post from @MarBee .  I sure hope you get results!!
> 
> We received our refund in September. I think it was September. Time has no meaning in 2020. Anyway, today, we phoned back at around 1:30pm EST to request to be added to the callback list to buy new annual passes. That's really all we wanted this whole year, was to freeze our AP's to when we eventually feel comfortable going back. Anyway, we surprisingly got a callback at 3:45pm today  just a couple hours after being added to the callback list! We've now purchased our new AP's, and they're showing up in our MDE. The expiration date is Dec. 31st, 2030. We can activate our passes anytime before that date.
> 
> I'm sort of in shock by how smoothly (and quick) things went today, considering all the trouble so many people have had. I just wanted to share some positive news. Good luck, everyone!


That’s awesome. I was so excited I was able to buy a new pass today. I was sad to give it up


----------



## MeyersDVM

For any that have been able to purchase AP after cancelling previous passes, were you offered the renewal rate or new rate?


----------



## CJK

MeyersDVM said:


> For any that have been able to purchase AP after cancelling previous passes, were you offered the renewal rate or new rate?


New rate. We figured that if/when AP's go back up for sale for the general public, there will be a price increase. We wanted to beat it.


----------



## OKWFan88

I decided to call again today as it had been about 3 weeks I believe since I last called... Was told that a check is in the process of being mailed out... This is after many different inaccurate updates I was given over the course of a dozen or so calls I have placed to Disney since September. Hopefully this update is actually correct this time. But still looking at weeks/months before I might see the check, but fingers crossed I was told accurate information this time.


----------



## revoxfire

CJK said:


> New rate. We figured that if/when AP's go back up for sale for the general public, there will be a price increase. We wanted to beat it.



What is the cost of the new pass at the moment? PM me if you don't wish to post it.


----------



## CJK

revoxfire said:


> What is the cost of the new pass at the moment? PM me if you don't wish to post it.


It cost $1272.68USD (includes tax) for an adult platinum pass.


----------



## revoxfire

CJK said:


> It cost $1272.68USD (includes tax) for an adult platinum pass.



Cool thanks! Do you know how much they usually go up by yearly? I've only been a passholder for a year up till COVID


----------



## disneydentist

Called today.  Our request has been in the system since June for a refund for the days the park was closed.  It hadn't been processed.  The cast member on the phone spoke with the billing department while they waited and it's now supposedly been processed.  OH, and allow 8-12 for it to post to our CC!  She did say, based on what other callers have told, that it will likely say that it's from Epcot.


----------



## n2mm

Waiting still.  I did get an email response saying my refund was processed and “check in the mail”. Coming up on 8 months now.  While we are heading to wdw mid-March I have no desire to even buy tickets/AP.  We’ve been passholders for 25 years until now and not feeling the love.  only going in March because my DVC banked points are expiring.  Hopefully we will have our vaccine by then Or at least my husband will.


----------



## jerseygal

n2mm said:


> Waiting still.  I did get an email response saying my refund was processed and “check in the mail”. Coming up on 8 months now.  While we are heading to wdw mid-March I have no desire to even buy tickets/AP.  We’ve been passholders for 25 years until now and not feeling the love.  only going in March because my DVC banked points are expiring.  Hopefully we will have our vaccine by then Or at least my husband will.


Totally get it..we have also been waiting and waiting..Not purchasing AP now either.


----------



## n2mm

jerseygal said:


> Totally get it..we have also been waiting and waiting..Not purchasing AP now either.



guess many of us are in the same boat.  It’s really hard because I wanted to be understanding and patience, but now, I just want it over.  Ugh.


----------



## jerseygal

Finally received ONE of our 2 checks. Separate water park refunds are supposedly scheduled also, we will see, that will be 2 more separate checks.
Hopefully, DH will be in mail today! FYI..Originally, they told me that DH would be receiving less, like $43 less because we didn't cancel his until 2 months later, since we thought that original e mail covered both of us, since both AP were purchased on the same transaction. Called and CM finally agreed this  was incorrect..the first CM was incorrect and they supposedly are sending a separate check to reimburse for the error, so when all is said and done, including the Water Park Checks, we should receive a total of 5, including the check for the error.
So long story short, IF you suspect that one of your pass refunds is incorrect, follow up and persist..Its worth it!


----------



## n2mm

I was excited and nervous to see my check scaned on my informed mail today.  Of course when I went to the mail box, it didn’t get delivered.  ugh.  I was hoping to put this frustration behind me.  Maybe tomorrow, unless it got mis-delivered to the wrong address (which would be my luck).


----------



## KristinU

I hadn't stopped in on this thread for a while (nor the DIS very much since I'm still feeling like a jilted lover after the whole AP thing)...but anyway, I'm just so, so sad an angry to see some of you guys are STILL awaiting refunds!  Holy cow!  I really thought that everyone would have received their refunds by now.  Ugh.  Hugs to all!!!


----------



## randumb0

My wife and I received a refund. Still waiting on one for my son


----------



## Enilgard

I decided to call Disney today regarding the fact that my kids only received a small fraction of what my wife and I received for our refunds.  All in all, in was a decent call.  It turns out that my kids' refunds were just for the water park portion and a larger refund is being processed.  The cast member I spoke to had to escalate the issue to get an answer, which sounded like it involved some kind of instant messaging to another department.  Eventually, they were able to identify the issue and told me the remaining amount I would be receiving.  They did say the standard "8 - 12 weeks", but also said it's possible that I may receive a call back from another department (billing, if I recall correctly) with a more specific time frame.

So, if you're still having issues or waiting on a refund, it doesn't hurt to call.  It did take an hour (about 30 minutes waiting for a cast member and then another 30 minutes on the call).  The cast member was friendly, so we talked about the parks while we waited for the escalation team to respond.  I'm sure it's uncomfortable for them to have to fill the time while people wait for an answer.  But, having the background of others' experiences from this thread helped set my expectations.  Honestly, those expectations were low, but I ended the call pleasantly surprised and happy I was able to get the information I was looking for.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting on refunds.  I was beginning to worry that they were done, but it sounds like things are still in the works and refunds are still being processed.  So, if you haven't received anything or what you were expecting, there is still hope.


----------



## n2mm

n2mm said:


> I was excited and nervous to see my check scaned on my informed mail today.  Of course when I went to the mail box, it didn’t get delivered.  ugh.  I was hoping to put this frustration behind me.  Maybe tomorrow, unless it got mis-delivered to the wrong address (which would be my luck).



just an update.  As posted my check showed up in usps informed mail site, but not delivered.  Waited another day and no checked.  Ok, now I’m freaking out because I have to deal with a lost check.  We tracked down our carrier who checked the mailboxes around ours and she found my check that ended up in another persons mailbox who had not picked up their mail for that last few days. My daughter said it was a Christmas miracle that it was found.  After 8 months of waiting I guess I should’ve known it wouldn’t end quietly.  So got my full refund of an un-activated gold renewal AP.  I’m done and can’t believe I finally made it.  Good luck to those still waiting.  This was a very frustrating experience.


----------



## jimim

I guarantee thousands of people never see refunds. There is again no reason for all this. They can easily cut checks in the thousands if needed. Again multi billion dollar company like Amazon. Amazon does it all day long efficiently. Again u can’t tell me they don’t see thousands of returns per day.
No excuses. None.

I can’t wait to see how long it now takes me for my 8 day pass refund.


----------



## jerseygal

n2mm said:


> just an update.  As posted my check showed up in usps informed mail site, but not delivered.  Waited another day and no checked.  Ok, now I’m freaking out because I have to deal with a lost check.  We tracked down our carrier who checked the mailboxes around ours and she found my check that ended up in another persons mailbox who had not picked up their mail for that last few days. My daughter said it was a Christmas miracle that it was found.  After 8 months of waiting I guess I should’ve known it wouldn’t end quietly.  So got my full refund of an un-activated gold renewal AP.  I’m done and can’t believe I finally made it.  Good luck to those still waiting.  This was a very frustrating experience.


A Christmas miracle indeed! Glad that the Safavid over for you!


----------



## terri33inne

terri33inne said:


> My update for those still waiting...
> 
> Purchased (2) adult 5 day PH on 02/11/20 for $1224
> Uprgraded to AP on 03/06/20 for $1321
> On 08/11/20 requested refund & cancellation via e-mail link
> On 10/01/20- credit of $1231 recvd on my CC (original form of payment for both transactions



UPDATE again... Another 2+ months have passed without receiving my 2nd refund.  I had a pass for myself, and my DD (age 13).  Hers was refunded in October... Mine is still not refunded.

After several VERY frustrating e-mails to the 'VIP passholder' email address in which they wouldn't even look at my specific account I just spent about an hour on the phone with the VIP passholder line.  The CM was very helpful, and I did not take out my exasperated frustration out on him as I know it's out of his control.  

He was confused as to why my daughter's would have been processed but not mine.  He was stating mine was showing as the extension.  I explained both were on the same email cancellation.  He spoke with the 'billing' dept, and said they are putting it back through.  He could not give me a timeline or amount, and stated most requests are 6-8 or 8-10 weeks, but he said he hasn't seen my 'situation' in awhile.  

As others have expressed in this thread it is mind-boggling that a multi-billion dollar company like Disney has failed so miserably with this process for their 'most valued' guests.  They would have served us all better to give us an option to 'pause' our passes.


----------



## jimim

terri33inne said:


> UPDATE again... Another 2+ months have passed without receiving my 2nd refund.  I had a pass for myself, and my DD (age 13).  Hers was refunded in October... Mine is still not refunded.
> 
> After several VERY frustrating e-mails to the 'VIP passholder' email address in which they wouldn't even look at my specific account I just spent about an hour on the phone with the VIP passholder line.  The CM was very helpful, and I did not take out my exasperated frustration out on him as I know it's out of his control.
> 
> He was confused as to why my daughter's would have been processed but not mine.  He was stating mine was showing as the extension.  I explained both were on the same email cancellation.  He spoke with the 'billing' dept, and said they are putting it back through.  He could not give me a timeline or amount, and stated most requests are 6-8 or 8-10 weeks, but he said he hasn't seen my 'situation' in awhile.
> 
> As others have expressed in this thread it is mind-boggling that a multi-billion dollar company like Disney has failed so miserably with this process for their 'most valued' guests.  They would have served us all better to give us an option to 'pause' our passes.



mid they r “putting it back through” they need to research it first. I have same situation. 8-10 weeks for”research”. For reference I did my senior thesis in less time. Then the 6-8 weeks to process a new check. So good luck with that. I got the email to show that timeline of you don’t believe me cause I wouldn’t cause yes I know it sounds nuts.

good luck.


----------



## DisneySwede

Yeah so I'm in the still haven't gotten a refund yet bucket.  I have called twice and they are still researching it and I will get an email....We upgraded our tickets in Nov 2019 and since we live overseas have obviously not been able to use them for the trip we planned on in the summer and were initially happy to hear they were going to issue refunds.  Months later however that has yet to materialize and even if they send us checks no bank here will cash them.  Things could be worse but it is a little disappointing.


----------



## OKWFan88

OKWFan88 said:


> Still nothing either after cancelling in July. I sent a LONG email yesterday and hopefully someone actually reads it and responds with something other than please call the 800 number for assistance. The last three emails I sent I got that response.


Well, it's been about a month since I sent the above. And I finally got a response this morning in an email from a supervisor. I got confirmation that they are mailing me a check for $903.00, (first time I got a dollar figure) and that I should be receiving it sometime next month. Lots of apologies in the email but I appreciate getting a response from someone who appears to have knowledge of what is going on. After dozens of calls since Sept. with a different story every time I called, it is some what refreshing to have this latest news. But not getting my hopes up. I work in the customer service industry and the way this was handled for everyone, not just myself was a debacle. I hope Disney learns from this and despite the up and down roller coaster that I've been and many other people have been put through, I will be visiting Disney again at some point.


----------



## DisneySwede

OKWFan88 said:


> Well, it's been about a month since I sent the above. And I finally got a response this morning in an email from a supervisor. I got confirmation that they are mailing me a check for $903.00, (first time I got a dollar figure) and that I should be receiving it sometime next month. Lots of apologies in the email but I appreciate getting a response from someone who appears to have knowledge of what is going on. After dozens of calls since Sept. with a different story every time I called, it is some what refreshing to have this latest news. But not getting my hopes up. I work in the customer service industry and the way this was handled for everyone, not just myself was a debacle. I hope Disney learns from this and despite the up and down roller coaster that I've been and many other people have been put through, I will be visiting Disney again at some point.



I guess that means there is hope yet.   We also cancelled in July, after the holidays I'm going to try email and see what happens...Let us know when the check arrives.


----------



## terri33inne

OKWFan88 said:


> Well, it's been about a month since I sent the above. And I finally got a response this morning in an email from a supervisor. I got confirmation that they are mailing me a check for $903.00, (first time I got a dollar figure) and that I should be receiving it sometime next month. Lots of apologies in the email but I appreciate getting a response from someone who appears to have knowledge of what is going on. After dozens of calls since Sept. with a different story every time I called, it is some what refreshing to have this latest news. But not getting my hopes up. I work in the customer service industry and the way this was handled for everyone, not just myself was a debacle. I hope Disney learns from this and despite the up and down roller coaster that I've been and many other people have been put through, I will be visiting Disney again at some point.



Can you let me know what e-mail address you used.  I have e-mails going back & forth with them, and they keep giving me the same standard response.  My last e-mail was very brief with 3 questions, and the response I got was that they cannot give out specific refund info via e-mail.

_"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort and for being one of our valued Annual Passholders!

We would like to be able to assist, however, our email department is not able to provide the answers you are seeking. For any updated information regarding your Annual Passholder refunds, please call our Passholder Help Desk at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277). Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week.

For security purposes, we will ask for verification on all accounts for which you need assistance. Please have the following information available for each account: First and last name registered to the account, e-mail address, and the address listed on the profile as well as your Annual Pass ticket numbers."_


----------



## OKWFan88

terri33inne said:


> Can you let me know what e-mail address you used.  I have e-mails going back & forth with them, and they keep giving me the same standard response.  My last e-mail was very brief with 3 questions, and the response I got was that they cannot give out specific refund info via e-mail.
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort and for being one of our valued Annual Passholders!
> 
> We would like to be able to assist, however, our email department is not able to provide the answers you are seeking. For any updated information regarding your Annual Passholder refunds, please call our Passholder Help Desk at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277). Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week.
> 
> For security purposes, we will ask for verification on all accounts for which you need assistance. Please have the following information available for each account: First and last name registered to the account, e-mail address, and the address listed on the profile as well as your Annual Pass ticket numbers."_


Hi, It took about a month but I got a response back from passholder@disneyworld.com. I was very specific with my email showing the dates, times, length of call , who I spoke with and what I was told... It was a very long email that I wrote with about 12-15 call examples that I described, with the majority of each call, I was given a different answer on the refund status. I requested to be contacted by a supervisor. The person who responded to my email was a supervisor and that is how I got that additional info outside of what I had been getting with the canned response previously. Still waiting on the refund check, but glad I got a "real" response. Good Luck.


----------



## DisneyLover83

I also finally had luck with the pass holder email, I attached the email thread that dated back to June 2020 with guest services. I also included all pass information, last 4 digits of card used to purchase the AP's, purchase confirmation number, etc.

I overloaded them with information. We received our 3 checks for $902 each in late November.


----------



## jerseygal

I got my check over 2 weeks ago. Still waiting for DH check, we purchased AP at the same time, in same credit card transaction. In one of our many phone conversations, they said that we should expect separate checks for the Water Park passes which were purchased separately....our last phone conversation was like a month ago..still waiting.....


----------



## MarBee

MarBee said:


> So I have out of state Platinum Plus Passes paid in full that were set to expire 6/27.  I called in May, June, July, and then finally in October got someone to confirm the amount and was told I’d have a check in 6-8 weeks.
> This upcoming Tuesday marks the end of week 8, and I still do not have a check.  So I called today since I am off from work.  First phone call, got the dreaded hang up.  Second call, I am awkwardly sitting on “hold” while we wait to hear from the “other team.”  It’s been over 40 minutes of listening to breathing.  I wish they would just play the cheerful Disney hold music at least.  This does not seem promising at all...
> Update: At the 58 minute mark, the cast member said she did hear back from the other team and they said “it will be processed soon.” When no definitives could be given, I asked to speak to the team myself.  She said that they could call me back from that team, but the team is very backed up and may not be able to get to it for a few weeks.  When I asked to speak with someone higher up the chain, I was told that the team is processing my check on Monday.  After it’s processed, it can take an additional 4 weeks to be mailed out.
> So *if* this does come within this new 4 week timeline, it will have been over 7 months since my first request.
> I am so frustrated right now.


So for anyone following, it has been more than 4 weeks since the last promise, and I still do NOT have my refund check.  I’m calling now and keep getting bounced around.  I’m so deflated and dejected.


----------



## jerseygal

MarBee said:


> So for anyone following, it has been more than 4 weeks since the last promise, and I still do NOT have my refund check.  I’m calling now and keep getting bounced around.  I’m so deflated and dejected.


Hope that you get some good news...I’m sure many are still waiting unfortunately


----------



## MarBee

MarBee said:


> So for anyone following, it has been more than 4 weeks since the last promise, and I still do NOT have my refund check.  I’m calling now and keep getting bounced around.  I’m so deflated and dejected.


Latest update: after waiting on hold for 35 minutes while the CM checked on the status, he replied “Yeah, I know you were told 6-8 weeks quite some time ago, but they shouldn’t give you a timeline.  You’re still in the ‘to do’ pile.”
I was actually told 4 weeks, and that it was to be processed on Monday November 30th, an exact date.  
I asked to speak with someone hire up, and the CM put me on hold to “check on a few things.” 
I just don’t understand why it is this difficult.


----------



## DisneySwede

I got a call today saying you were put on a list to call to see if you wanted a check or a gift card.   I said we don't live in a country where we could cash a check.....and I can see the charge on our card.  Ok.  I'll put in a request to refund your card.  So circa 6 months after cancelling we are getting somewhere?  The lady who called was very nice but it seemed that she was even unsure as to why she was told to call us....


----------



## b2k1121

MarBee said:


> Latest update: after waiting on hold for 35 minutes while the CM checked on the status, he replied “Yeah, I know you were told 6-8 weeks quite some time ago, but they shouldn’t give you a timeline.  You’re still in the ‘to do’ pile.”
> I was actually told 4 weeks, and that it was to be processed on Monday November 30th, an exact date.
> I asked to speak with someone hire up, and the CM put me on hold to “check on a few things.”
> I just don’t understand why it is this difficult.


I am in the same boat.  Every call is a different explanation.  I'm convinced their only objective is to give you an answer that gets you off the phone and a long timeline so you don't call back for awhile.  

So far I been told the APs were already refunded to a Mastercard (we don't have a Mastercard), checks are already on the way and will be there in the next few days (this was in October), checks are being processed and will be there by the end of November, most recent was that I'm in the pile to be investigated but the checks will arrive by the end of year (they won't be here today).  

This is clearly not a priority for them and it's surprising there hasn't been a bigger backlash in the media for something like this that should have and could have been taken care of almost immediately, it's not that complicated to process refunds.   

The worst part is that I feel like I have a part time job now to call once per month to try to move this along because clearly no one else is working on it.  By the time the checks come, if they ever do, I will have put in enough hours for it to just be a normal paycheck.  I feel bad for the cast members on the phone that don't have the power to do anything to help us.


----------



## MarBee

b2k1121 said:


> I am in the same boat.  Every call is a different explanation.  I'm convinced their only objective is to give you an answer that gets you off the phone and a long timeline so you don't call back for awhile.
> 
> So far I been told the APs were already refunded to a Mastercard (we don't have a Mastercard), checks are already on the way and will be there in the next few days (this was in October), checks are being processed and will be there by the end of November, most recent was that I'm in the pile to be investigated but the checks will arrive by the end of year (they won't be here today).
> 
> This is clearly not a priority for them and it's surprising there hasn't been a bigger backlash in the media for something like this that should have and could have been taken care of almost immediately, it's not that complicated to process refunds.
> 
> The worst part is that I feel like I have a part time job now to call once per month to try to move this along because clearly no one else is working on it.  By the time the checks come, if they ever do, I will have put in enough hours for it to just be a normal paycheck.  I feel bad for the cast members on the phone that don't have the power to do anything to help us.


I’m sorry that you’re going through the same struggle! 
Last phone call was 2 hours 4 minutes and 54 seconds.  To be told 3 different things by 3 different people, and all of them were contradictory to what I was told last month.  So frustrating.  I don’t blame any of the CMs I’ve spoken to.  They’re just as disgusted and frustrated with this “system.”
I *used* to think that Disney was great because they enabled their employees to be able to work with customers to make things right- to provide that “magic” we all keep going back for.  I’m not feeling that right now, not even a little bit.  Sigh.


----------



## jerseygal

A New Year..HOPEFULLY, VERY SOON FULL REFUNDS for everyone waiting..its been too long already!


----------



## MamaSquirrel

Is there anything we can do, legally? I have been super patient.. but .. like.. it's now January 2021.  How can they get away with this?  Our passes expired during the shut down, so we asked for refunds super early.  
This is so frustrating.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Call your credit card company


----------



## MarBee

MamaSquirrel said:


> Is there anything we can do, legally? I have been super patient.. but .. like.. it's now January 2021.  How can they get away with this?  Our passes expired during the shut down, so we asked for refunds super early.
> This is so frustrating.


If you find an answer, please let me know.


----------



## Eastern

I can't believe that people are still waiting for refunds


----------



## OKWFan88

Yep still waiting. Cancelled end of July. In typical Disney fashion I keep being told “soon”.


----------



## DisneyHomework

OKWFan88 said:


> Yep still waiting. Cancelled end of July. In typical Disney fashion I keep being told “soon”.


So awful.  I glanced back at this thread thinking of course this must be resolved by now.  So sorry.  It puts the worst taste in your mouth about a place that we all presumably loved hence the annual passes.  Best of luck!


----------



## randumb0

I am still waiting for my son's refund


----------



## gracerussell

For those of you who've been able to purchase a new pass - what department did you speak to? It seems that answers can vary widely, depending on which department you speak to. I'm currently on hold with DVC and I'll ask them about it, but not super confideng that they'll be able to assist. 

I'm hoping to succeed in this....we had APs expiring May 2020 - cancelled them early and opted for the refund. Now planning a few trips this December.


----------



## Enilgard

DisneyHomework said:


> So awful.  I glanced back at this thread thinking of course this must be resolved by now.  So sorry.  It puts the worst taste in your mouth about a place that we all presumably loved hence the annual passes.  Best of luck!



Yep.  I agree.  We used to visit annually for two weeks at a time, and occasionally twice annually.  I doubt we'll be back for a long time.  At this point, we received half of our refund and are still waiting on the second half.  We were told the amount we will be receiving, but nothing other than the standard "8 - 12 weeks" for when it will show up.

To put it in perspective, we also got a refund from our local amusement park for our annual passes.  It took them 10 days from the time I requested a refund until the time it showed up on my credit card.  With Disney, it's currently 221 days and counting since I first requested a refund.  It may be an apple to oranges comparison, but it really reflects poorly on Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

I come every once in a else to this thread and it's insane so many are still having issues, completely inexcusable. 
I for the first time since i got ap's back in 2000 have downgraded to select.  I don't park hop or really use photopass that much so it made sense to me, plus i get more days than with silver
Was able to renew online and go straight to the tapstiles for my first visit with the new pass, no issues


----------



## MeridaAnn

MamaSquirrel said:


> Is there anything we can do, legally? I have been super patient.. but .. like.. it's now January 2021.  How can they get away with this?  Our passes expired during the shut down, so we asked for refunds super early.
> This is so frustrating.



I am honestly surprised that this isn't being reported in the news and that there aren't (that I know of) lawyers involved at this point. I think it would be beyond justified.



yulilin3 said:


> I come every once in a else to this thread and it's insane so many are still having issues, completely inexcusable.
> I for the first time since i got ap's back in 2000 have downgraded to select.  I don't park hop or really use photopass that much so it made sense to me, plus i get more days than with silver
> Was able to renew online and go straight to the tapstiles for my first visit with the new pass, no issues



I totally agree. I personally did get my refund, but I also continue to check up on this thread periodically and this has all made me very hesitant to even want to get a pass again the future, and if I do, it will almost certainly be a lower tier one than I was at before. I have lost so much trust in Disney's handling of the situation, of our banking information (the "accidental" charges for the paid-monthly accounts after cancelling, plus other incorrect charges one of my close friends has been dealing with for months on end, etc.), of their IT systems, and of their communications. 

Especially compared to how smoothly everything has been handled with my (much cheaper) Universal AP... Yeah, I'm just utterly disappointed and frustrated with Disney through all of this.


----------



## terri33inne

terri33inne said:


> UPDATE again... Another 2+ months have passed without receiving my 2nd refund.  I had a pass for myself, and my DD (age 13).  Hers was refunded in October... Mine is still not refunded.
> 
> After several VERY frustrating e-mails to the 'VIP passholder' email address in which they wouldn't even look at my specific account I just spent about an hour on the phone with the VIP passholder line.  The CM was very helpful, and I did not take out my exasperated frustration out on him as I know it's out of his control.
> 
> He was confused as to why my daughter's would have been processed but not mine.  He was stating mine was showing as the extension.  I explained both were on the same email cancellation.  He spoke with the 'billing' dept, and said they are putting it back through.  He could not give me a timeline or amount, and stated most requests are 6-8 or 8-10 weeks, but he said he hasn't seen my 'situation' in awhile.
> 
> As others have expressed in this thread it is mind-boggling that a multi-billion dollar company like Disney has failed so miserably with this process for their 'most valued' guests.  They would have served us all better to give us an option to 'pause' our passes.




Update #(I've lost count)...Called again Sunday, actually got through to a live person within a few minutes.  She saw my call from 12/13, but did not see where anything had moved along in the process, and they are advising people to not even call back until it's been 4 weeks.  I said well, it's actually been since August.  She replied that she understood that, but my call on 12/13 was really going in as if it was the first call.  I reiterated that refund requests were made for BOTH passes via the ONE link sent to me by Disney, and that one had processed October 1st, and the other still has not.  She said 'Yes it was our mistake'.  She then went on to say that the finance dept is a small one , and they could not have anticipated this.  She said for me to wait 2 more weeks.  Then she asked if I would mind holding while she tried to reach that dept, but they would tell her the same thing.  I said sure.  After 15 minutes on hold I hung up.... soooo.... we wait.  She was much less helpful than the gentleman I spoke with on my last call.

This has me absolutely baffled...


----------



## OKWFan88

Per the USPS delivery email I get telling we what’s coming in the mail for today...there appears to be something from Disney that might be my refund. Could it be? The end of this saga???? Almost six months of calls, emails, hair pulling, could my frustration END today? I will report back later this afternoon.


----------



## jerseygal

OKWFan88 said:


> Per the USPS delivery email I get telling we what’s coming in the mail for today...there appears to be something from Disney that might be my refund. Could it be? The end of this saga???? Almost six months of calls, emails, hair pulling, could my frustration END today? I will report back later this afternoon.


Hope so for you..Only my , a month ago received, not DH received yet either..Hope for you..hope it’s not the Annual Dues Statement that we just received..they were capable of sending that out


----------



## b2k1121

OKWFan88 said:


> Per the USPS delivery email I get telling we what’s coming in the mail for today...there appears to be something from Disney that might be my refund. Could it be? The end of this saga???? Almost six months of calls, emails, hair pulling, could my frustration END today? I will report back later this afternoon.


Yep I think you are getting it.  We have been on a similar timeline it seems and we got one of ours today.


----------



## OKWFan88

Hallelujah it came. $903.00 for a platinum pass refund. Everyone still waiting, hang in there.


----------



## Tbella

After requesting a refund for my sons' passes back in July, a dozen plus calls, we finally received the refund yesterday. This was completely unacceptable.


----------



## MarBee

Update for anyone following: I got my checks today!!!! All four of our checks, one made out to each of us (thought it was funny bc one was made out to my 8 year old’s nickname). 
Just days ago they told me they hadn’t been processed and wouldn’t be any time soon, and they were in my mailbox today.
Hope this is some consolation for anyone else dealing with the frustrations.


----------



## jccarney

Got my check yesterday.  I had kind of given up hope.  Now I want to renew....waiting for a call back on that.


----------



## KristinU

I just popped in to see how everyone was doing...so happy to see that some of you are FINALLY getting your refunds!  This saga has just been way too much.  I'm still having a hard time getting excited about eventually returning to WDW at some point.  So is anyone here still waiting?


----------



## shoegal9

I am still waiting... requested the partial refund back in early June.  At first I was told September, then in early October I was told 8 weeks.  Called back in early December and was told it was "elevated" and would be processed immediately. Called back on 12/28 and was finally told it was in queue to be processed today (1/8).  I have little to no faith that it will be. So frustrating.


----------



## jerseygal

Thank Goodness I finally decided this morning to follow up on last phone call which was over a month ago..I received mine but DH hasn’t received his..For some UNKNOWN reason, they had an old address from a few years on his..they now have to void and reissue,,UUGH! Don’t understand because he properly received the partial refund, that one didn’t go to a very old adddress! Additionally, we are both  slated to be issued refunds for Water Park Passes and they had to change the address on those too! Hopefully, we will eventually get them. They could not provide an ETA


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Got my final 2 refunds this week as well. So glad this is over.


----------



## Day-Day

With the maximum number of park reservations set at three for non-resort guest annual passholders, when can the rolling fourth reservation be selected?  Is it as soon as the passholder enters the gate for the first park reservation?


----------



## yulilin3

Day-Day said:


> With the maximum number of park reservations set at three for non-resort guest annual passholders, when can the rolling fourth reservation be selected?  Is it as soon as the passholder enters the gate for the first park reservation?


That night when you use your park reservation, when the last park of the day closes.  For example today would be at 8pm when epcot close


----------



## thegash35

Requested refunds on 6/28 for 5 Gold APs. Still waiting.


----------



## keishashadow

Received the last of our family’s APH refunds this weekend. This one, a partial for me.  Approx $250. Had already gotten the approx $160  one months ago refunded to a CC.

I jumped on this very early.  Received refunds for our 1st MNSSHP date tix/August shortly after I called in May.  This before they cancelled the event.  They were quick on that & Hoop dee Doo. Not so much for the APs.

Our multiple refunds & CC credits slowly trickled in via dribs & drabs.  so strange IMO as requests were made at the same time/call to WDW.

Wasn’t thrilled with the amount we received for a platinum one that was never utilized.  Only approx $600.  Argued it and told they’d send to escalation. That was early fall.  At this point have written off the balance.

Normally, my pass would’ve expired in early September.  Was extended to February.  Allowed us to at least use for our October trip.  Would’ve worked for the post-Thanksgiving one we take but, we cancelled out of caution.

Good luck to all who are still waiting for resolution.


----------



## DisneySwede

Still waiting...I'm not investing any more Skype credit in calling...


----------



## yulilin3

Not WDW news but this might affect us in terms of new ap sales


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349831165532803073


----------



## cm8

yulilin3 said:


> Not WDW news but this might affect us in terms of new ap sales
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349831165532803073
> View attachment 550171


Wow! If that happens to WDW, they might as well throw the whole park(s) away.... I can’t help but think some of those entitled acting people contributed to this outcome. Now they might have to pay through the nose to “ make daily demands”.


----------



## jimim

When this happens in florida cause we know it will and we know it will not be a "better" "program" I am officially done.  there is no way i will pay full ticket prices for 2-3 trips a year for my family of 4.  there will be no value left at all.

at that time someone can have my DVC points. I got my money out of it and i'm fine with it.  

if anyone here thinks a new "program" will actually be good. . . i don't even know what to say.

that announcement is pretty sad. i know the park side of disney has to be really hurting, but there is sooooo many other parts of the corporation that should be able to stabilize it.

this is one of the really sad things that has happened since this all started back in march.  a lot of the other changes so be it.  they aren't great but i can roll with it, but ending season passes is pretty drastic.  how can pass holders be bankrupting the system?  there 100's of other thousands of packages which are so expensive which have to be balancing it all out before all this.

i have said it for the past 10 years disney can care less about season passholders and this is the final nail.


----------



## terri33inne

Still waiting... tried to call Weds waited 20 minutes, and hung up.  Just called again now, hung up after 30 minutes.


----------



## 1971DBday

gracerussell said:


> For those of you who've been able to purchase a new pass - what department did you speak to? It seems that answers can vary widely, depending on which department you speak to. I'm currently on hold with DVC and I'll ask them about it, but not super confideng that they'll be able to assist.
> 
> I'm hoping to succeed in this....we had APs expiring May 2020 - cancelled them early and opted for the refund. Now planning a few trips this December.


I called the main ticket number which was maybe a two minute wait.  They asked me a few questions to fill out a form and then said it would be about a week until someone contacted me.  It will be a week on Monday.  I am upgrading our 10 day passes to annual passes hopefully.


----------



## rtbreneman

gracerussell said:


> For those of you who've been able to purchase a new pass - what department did you speak to? It seems that answers can vary widely, depending on which department you speak to. I'm currently on hold with DVC and I'll ask them about it, but not super confideng that they'll be able to assist.
> 
> I'm hoping to succeed in this....we had APs expiring May 2020 - cancelled them early and opted for the refund. Now planning a few trips this December.



I called the Annual Passholder number this past Monday. They said I was eligible to purchase new AP based on our expiring in August. I'm still waiting for my callback. Tomororw will be one week.


----------



## randumb0

1971DBday said:


> I called the main ticket number which was maybe a two minute wait.  They asked me a few questions to fill out a form and then said it would be about a week until someone contacted me.  It will be a week on Monday.  I am upgrading our 10 day passes to annual passes hopefully.



Please let is know if they will let you upgrade your 10 day pass. I tried to upgrade and old four-day pass. I was denied at Disney springs as well as over the phone


----------



## rebbeca

I had a PAP that was due to expire in August 2020.  It was extended because of the park closing to January 10, 2021.  I requested and received a partial refund due to COVID and not planning on traveling until things settled down.  I couldn't stand it and purchase a 7-day pass and went in October.  I felt comfortable and safe during that trip, so I bought another 7-day pass and went to the Magic Kingdom on January 4th.  While there, I checked with guest services and explained that I had canceled my original AP, but this was the second visit since doing so.  The CM fiddled with the computer for a few minutes and said he had good news.  I was allowed to renew my pass with a new expiration date of January 4, 2022, for a total cost of $231.  I'M WAS THRILLED!!!  I keep checking MDE to be sure that information hasn't changed and it has not.  Now I'm planning a return trip in the spring.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

randumb0 said:


> Please let is know if they will let you upgrade your 10 day pass. I tried to upgrade and old four-day pass. I was denied at Disney springs as well as over the phone


Can’t do that


----------



## greg capp

Hi all I have 4 platinum passes for my family we bought these prior to March last year, we have never used them, so in effect they are inactive as we have not used them at all
We live in the u.k so obviously have not been able to travel to Disney, so I was wondering if it is still possible to request a full refund. 
cheers


----------



## yulilin3

greg capp said:


> Hi all I have 4 platinum passes for my family we bought these prior to March last year, we have never used them, so in effect they are inactive as we have not used them at all
> We live in the u.k so obviously have not been able to travel to Disney, so I was wondering if it is still possible to request a full refund.
> cheers


You have to call or email and see what they say


----------



## keishashadow

Appears WDW followed suit & no new APs. Just renewals according to 
https://apple.news/AyTKUVwNBR7uroZhQnjgBig
had hoped to buy a new one for one I cancelled/never used that I had bought for family member  Ugh


----------



## CarolynFH

keishashadow said:


> Appears WDW followed suit & no new APs. Just renewals according to
> https://apple.news/AyTKUVwNBR7uroZhQnjgBig
> had hoped to buy a new one for one I cancelled/never used that I had bought for family member  Ugh


Not only have they been selling renewals, they’ve been selling new vouchers to people who cancelled during the closure, and those vouchers are good until 12/31/2030. So I’m confident that WDW doesn’t plan to stop APs completely. I’m not worried. There are multiple posts on multiple threads discussing the significant differences between DL and WDW with regard to APs.


----------



## keishashadow

CarolynFH said:


> Not only have they been selling renewals, they’ve been selling new vouchers to people who cancelled during the closure, and those vouchers are good until 12/31/2030. So I’m confident that WDW doesn’t plan to stop APs completely. I’m not worried. There are multiple posts on multiple threads discussing the significant differences between DL and WDW with regard to APs.


you are 100% correct.  was floored when i got the news feed from apple yesterday.  Upon first read was convinced it was ‘new news’ & WDW was following suit here.  We had been waiting to renew one next month & another a month later to spread out the cost.

Called DVC member services. Took over 20 attempts to gett thru, then sat on hold and finally was told they were indeed still selling renewals.  CM mentioned that they were deluged by exactly the same sort of call yesterday.  She laughed and said at least something different than the buy 4 day, get 2 free call that’s been jamming them up all month.

Now to try to call ticketing & plead case to renew AP I outright cancelled for another family member. already received multiple refund on that one.  Have been told “no” several times already, figure why not give it another whirl?


----------



## disland7

I was on hold for 20 min and then it disconnected me.  Trying to figure out if they've sent my partial refund (for 7 passes) and I didn't get it. But I looks like there are lots of people still waiting. Anyone called and talked with someone lately about this (since I got disconnected)


----------



## lanejudy

disland7 said:


> Trying to figure out if they've sent my partial refund (for 7 passes) and I didn't get it.


Did you request a refund?  I believe you had to specifically request the refund, otherwise the default was an extension of the AP expiration date.  The new expiration date should be noted in MDE.


----------



## randumb0

I bit the bullet and bought new passes. I have some old passes that I'd like to upgrade but there is no telling when I would get to use them. What's interesting is the exp date on my account.

*Silver Pass*

*Product Details*
Silver Pass
Age: 10+
Expires: Thu, Dec 31, 2099


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

randumb0 said:


> I bit the bullet and bought new passes. I have some old passes that I'd like to upgrade but there is no telling when I would get to use them. What's interesting is the exp date on my account.
> 
> *Silver Pass*
> 
> *Product Details*
> Silver Pass
> Age: 10+
> Expires: Thu, Dec 31, 2099


It’s actually an unactivated voucher


----------



## elgerber

So we took two refunds and took the extensions on the other two. Of course we never actually used those extensions :-(.  Now they are up for renewal.  DVC gold passes.  My question is, do you know if we renew with member services, but never actually activate the renewals, would we lose them completely or could we apply the price of the renewal toward a new pass (someday) or other tickets?  I want to renew, but want to know if I have any options just in case we end up not being able to go within the year.


----------



## randumb0

elgerber said:


> So we took two refunds and took the extensions on the other two. Of course we never actually used those extensions :-(.  Now they are up for renewal.  DVC gold passes.  My question is, do you know if we renew with member services, but never actually activate the renewals, would we lose them completely or could we apply the price of the renewal toward a new pass (someday) or other tickets?  I want to renew, but want to know if I have any options just in case we end up not being able to go within the year.



Your renewal will expire 1 year from your anniversary date. If you never activate it then after one year it will be worthless. I don't see a point in renewing if you don't know if you will return to make the renewal worth it. The concern I'd have is no one knows when new AP's will come available, how much they will cost or what the restrictions will be if you decide not to renew with plans of purchasing a new AP later


----------



## 1971DBday

randumb0 said:


> Please let is know if they will let you upgrade your 10 day pass. I tried to upgrade and old four-day pass. I was denied at Disney springs as well as over the phone


I called yesterday since it had been 11 days with no call.  They said they were behind but I was on the list.  Hopefully by day 14/15 they should be calling.


----------



## randumb0

1971DBday said:


> I called yesterday since it had been 11 days with no call.  They said they were behind but I was on the list.  Hopefully by day 14/15 they should be calling.



Perhaps call right before they close? I called at 9:45 because I wanted to ask about a refund that I am due. In addition I had some questions about purchasing a new AP. The CM messaged a member on the AP team and before my call was over the CM said if I wanted to go ahead and make the purchase and I said yes. Someone on the AP team called me back 5 minutes later.


----------



## randumb0

randumb0 said:


> I stopped by Disney Springs today to purchase my passes. They said that they would accept a gift card, however the start day of my new AP would be effective today. She spoke with someone else to confirm if that was true and they confirmed. I kindly passed on the offer and decided to call again. The other thing of note with my DS trip is they also said they cannot upgrade existing tickets (I have a couple unused 4 day passes that I was going to apply towards the purchase).
> 
> While walking back to my car I called the passholder line. The person I spoke with this time said that I had a note on my account to purchase a pass so she was going to allow me to purchase using a gift card. I explained to her that DS said that my date would start today so she placed me on hold and when she came back she said the exact same thing. The first day of my pass would be the day I purchase my pass so she suggested that I just wait until I decide to visit a park since there is a note on my account to allow for the purchase of a pass.



I just wanted to post an update on this in case another Florida resident runs into the same situation. Long story short in July I was called to purcahse new AP passes. The person on the phone said they couldn't take gift card but that Disney Springs also is able to sell me an AP and will process my gift cards. I go to Disney Springs and yes they tell me that they will take my gift card but that my anniversary date will start the day of my purcahse. I leave Disney Springs and call the AP line to explain my situation. That member places me on hold then comes back to confirm that my anniversary date would start the day of my purchase.

3 months later I decide to call because I'm still missing a refund. I inquire about AP's and the person says they can accept gift cards and my anniversary date will start the first day I enter a park. Why did it take 3 calls and a visit to Disney Springs for this?


----------



## elgerber

randumb0 said:


> Your renewal will expire 1 year from your anniversary date. If you never activate it then after one year it will be worthless. I don't see a point in renewing if you don't know if you will return to make the renewal worth it. The concern I'd have is no one knows when new AP's will come available, how much they will cost or what the restrictions will be if you decide not to renew with plans of purchasing a new AP later


Because in my case I need two 7 day hoppers and my renewal price on my 2 passes, is a whopping $5 more than the two hoppers.


----------



## CarolynFH

elgerber said:


> Because in my case I need two 7 day hoppers and my renewal price on my 2 passes, is a whopping $5 more than the two hoppers.


That’s our reason for renewing too! Our APs were extended to mid-March, so we’re coming in early March and figured we wouldn’t be back until November or even December and could buy new APs or even just PH. But after looking at prices for the likely dates we’d go and knowing we’ll probably be back in early 2022, it makes more sense to renew now.


----------



## KnJ

We cancelled our dvc annual passes and decided we would like to repurchase.  Would we have better luck calling the vip annual pass holder line or dvc member services?


----------



## disland7

lanejudy said:


> Did you request a refund?  I believe you had to specifically request the refund, otherwise the default was an extension of the AP expiration date.  The new expiration date should be noted in MDE.


Oh yes. I requested to have my APs expire at the regular time and get a partial refund. I have called several times to make sure all was good and set with my preferences and that the address was correct.


----------



## PopGirl26

I cancelled my covid-affected AP over the summer and was lucky to get my refund in the fall.

Now I’m interested in re-purchasing and plan to call ticket services today to inquire.  Should I expect to be offered a renewal price AP or full-price AP?

Thanks!


----------



## KnJ

PopGirl26 said:


> I cancelled my covid-affected AP over the summer and was lucky to get my refund in the fall.
> 
> Now I’m interested in re-purchasing and plan to call ticket services today to inquire.  Should I expect to be offered a renewal price AP or full-price AP?
> 
> Thanks!



when I called to be put on the list to repurchase they said renewal price was not an option.


----------



## PopGirl26

KnJ said:


> when I called to be put on the list to repurchase they said renewal price was not an option.


Thank you!  A Disney Dish listener wrote into the show to share that they got renewal pricing in this situation, but I’m guessing that was a lucky break.


----------



## CJK

PopGirl26 said:


> Thank you! A Disney Dish listener wrote into the show to share that they got renewal pricing in this situation, but I’m guessing that was a lucky break.


Probably a very lucky break! I was in the same scenario as you, and re purchased AP's late last year. We had to pay full price.


----------



## DisneySwede

anyone besides me still waiting for a refund?


----------



## nicko

KnJ said:


> when I called to be put on the list to repurchase they said renewal price was not an option.


Did you actually successfully repurchase a new AP?  I'm asking because I heard that if you repurchase an AP they will start the clock immediately (not on the first day you use the pass).  I'm wondering if that is true.  I don't live in Florida so I don't want my 365 days to start until I arrive in Orlando and go to a park.


----------



## randumb0

DisneySwede said:


> anyone besides me still waiting for a refund?



still waiting


----------



## randumb0

nicko said:


> Did you actually successfully repurchase a new AP?  I'm asking because I heard that if you repurchase an AP they will start the clock immediately (not on the first day you use the pass).  I'm wondering if that is true.  I don't live in Florida so I don't want my 365 days to start until I arrive in Orlando and go to a park.



I purchased 3 last week and the clock starts when I enter the park. I live in Orlando.


----------



## Pooh2

We have an AP that was extended out to April 2021 but probably going to cancel our April trip due to masks/reduced experience. 
So planning on calling it a loss on our current AP. 
I would like to reschedule our trip for Dec 2022. 
Would they allow me to buy a new AP now and leave it unactivated until Dec 2022?
From the comments above, it looks like it's questionable to use a Disney gift card on an AP purchase? That must be something new?


----------



## Evita_W

1971DBday said:


> I called yesterday since it had been 11 days with no call.  They said they were behind but I was on the list.  Hopefully by day 14/15 they should be calling.


Day 14 here and no call yet, why is it so hard to get them to take my money? LOL Really they should be able to verify it and sell the pass to you then and there.


----------



## randumb0

Pooh2 said:


> We have an AP that was extended out to April 2021 but probably going to cancel our April trip due to masks/reduced experience.
> So planning on calling it a loss on our current AP.
> I would like to reschedule our trip for Dec 2022.
> Would they allow me to buy a new AP now and leave it unactivated until Dec 2022?
> From the comments above, it looks like it's questionable to use a Disney gift card on an AP purchase? That must be something new?



The AP purchases are for those that cancelled during the closure, however it doesn't hurt to call and ask. Yes a gift card can be used


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

randumb0 said:


> The AP purchases are for those that cancelled during the closure, however it doesn't hurt to call and ask. Yes a gift card can be used


You might just have to renew as your only option


----------



## Spaceguy55

Posted in another thread before I saw this one...

I called tonight to check my request from about 2 weeks ago. Spoke with a couple CM's..the first didn't have all the answers but the 2nd knew more. I was told that they were approving every body who's pass expired or they cancelled after mid march till mid august and that they had so many that it could take up to a month to call the PH's back.
I asked about the discount and was told that it would full price at the time of purchase with no option to upgrade 'like from silver to gold" until the passes were open to everyone...but it would be a voucher "for a new pass" to activate from your first day on.
But..... I did not talk to the CM that would actually be the one to take your CC so I guess it might be possible for a discount....but they really don't need to since there is a lot of demand and it is starting over with a new pass.
I take it as a nice gesture to let us AP's get the passes first and await my call...


----------



## Evita_W

Spaceguy55 said:


> Posted in another thread before i saw this one...
> 
> I called tonight to check my request from about 2 weeks ago. Spoke with a couple CM's..the first didn't have all the answers but the 2nd knew more. I was told that they were approving every body who's pass expired or they cancelled after mid march till mid august and that they had so many that it could take up to a month to call the PH's back.
> I asked about the discount and was told that it would full price at the time of purchase with no option to upgrade 'like from silver to gold" until the passes were open to everyone...but it would be a voucher "for a new pass" to activate from your first day on.
> But..... I did not talk to the CM that would actually be the one to take your CC so I guess it might be possible for a discount....but they really don't need to since there is a lot of demand and it is starting over with a new pass.
> I take it as a nice gesture to let us AP's get the passes first and await my call...


Hopefully they call before my trip....lol


----------



## Enilgard

DisneySwede said:


> anyone besides me still waiting for a refund?



We're still waiting for about half of our refund.  They refunded my pass and my spouse's.  For our kids, they only refunded the water park portion (Platinum Plus passes).  We're still waiting for the rest.  I spoke to them in November or December and they were able to tell me the remaining amount.  They said it would be 8 - 12 weeks.  I was trying to be patient with them at first, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## randumb0

Evita_W said:


> Hopefully they call before my trip....lol



They can sell it to you at Disney Springs


----------



## 1971DBday

Evita_W said:


> Day 14 here and no call yet, why is it so hard to get them to take my money? LOL Really they should be able to verify it and sell the pass to you then and there.


Tomorrow will be three weeks for me, so probably another call.  Agree.  I’m just trying to give them more money!


----------



## terri33inne

DisneySwede said:


> anyone besides me still waiting for a refund?


Still waiting... my pass disappeared from MDE on Saturday... waiting on the refund to hit my CC any day now...


----------



## MamaSquirrel

Just got a call from Disney's "AP Supervisor's Desk", I have spent 9 collective hours on the phone, sent 3 certified letters, 6 emails, tweeted twice, and engaged in 3 chat conversations. 

I even went to Disneysprings (from NY) in December to ask speak to a castmember at customer service (who politely told me there was nothing she could do)>

_* I asked to cancel the passes of my 5 family members in May 2020*_, immediately after the Orange County Reopening Task Force Meeting when it was determined that the park would reopen in July, and that Disney would give pass holders the option to get a refund for the closure period, or an extension.  
I have documents of all of my calls, I have sent a collective copy of all my communications after each contact.
This is the first time anyone has called me back.
What did she say when she called me?
She just wanted to tell me that Disney was 'working on it', and that I will have a refund soon.
"Great! How soon? Can you give me a window? Will it be a matter of a few weeks, or a matter of a few months?"  She said she couldn't provide any further information or time windows.

I'm beyond frustrated at this point.

How is it possible that it is this difficult to issue a refund?

What do I do at this point?  It isn't a matter of a huge deal of money... I think I calculated it out to be about $525 total (using the daily prorated amount for my pass).

Should I reach out to the news? An attorney? 

I've sent letter to Josh D'Amaro in October about it, and still nothing.

Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## jerseygal

Same here..Called once again this morning..last call  a month ago..after an hour and 40 minutes..they investigated again and is “in process”..between Annual Pass Refund for DH and 2 Waterpark refunds for DH and i it totals about $400. Very very frustrated and dissatisfied that we haven’t received yet..


----------



## 1971DBday

randumb0 said:


> Perhaps call right before they close? I called at 9:45 because I wanted to ask about a refund that I am due. In addition I had some questions about purchasing a new AP. The CM messaged a member on the AP team and before my call was over the CM said if I wanted to go ahead and make the purchase and I said yes. Someone on the AP team called me back 5 minutes later.



Disney called me back finally!!!  It took about a month and we were able to buy our Gold passes.  They announced right after we had purchased 10 day park hoppers so it was only about $265 to upgrade for the five of us to APs.


----------



## tjlamphere

KnJ said:


> when I called to be put on the list to repurchase they said renewal price was not an option.


To clarify:. We had AP.  We were only able to use them 1 day last March.  COVID hit, so we were not able to use them again. I called WDW in early January and they agreed to refund our APs.  I expect to receive a check in the coming months.

Does this mean I cannot repurchase an 
AP next year???  Have they suspended the sales of APs to people like me that chose refunds???


KnJ said:


> when I called to be put on the list to repurchase they said renewal price was not an option.


----------



## CJK

tjlamphere said:


> Does this mean I cannot repurchase an
> AP next year??? Have they suspended the sales of APs to people like me that chose refunds???


We received a refund for our AP's, and have since purchased new ones again. Since you canceled previous AP's, you are eligible to buy new ones now. You'll have to pay full price though (not renewal price). What happens, is that you will get AP vouchers that will just sit in your Disney account until you decide to activate them. You have something like 10yrs until they have to be activated. I can't remember the exact end date, but it's around 10yrs from now.


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> Same here..Called once again this morning..last call  a month ago..after an hour and 40 minutes..they investigated again and is “in process”..between Annual Pass Refund for DH and 2 Waterpark refunds for DH and i it totals about $400. Very very frustrated and dissatisfied that we haven’t received yet..☹☹


Hopefully making progress on one of DH checks. Just received a call from Lake Buena Vista, I picked up immediately, lol..
the CM was calling to get a NEW ADDRESS...mind you, we received our partial refunds back in the summer and I gave AP CM's new addresses a month ago...low and behold, CM was calling again to confirm address..
Hopefully one of DH checks will be mailed...gave the CM the reference number that I was given for Friday's call...hopefully we will get this one soon and the other three soon!


----------



## zeferjen

I received my annual pass refund in July. Will be back in WDW this March and I have a 6 day park ticket. Would I be allowed to convert that park ticket into an AP? I don't go often but do plan to be back Feb 2022 so this would be great for me. I am also DVC if that makes a difference. Thanks.


----------



## emilymad

If I am reading everything correctly, I could buy park tickets and then go to Disney Springs to upgrade to an AP correct?  I had canceled our AP's and received a refund.  We leave in 10 days and haven't decided on what we want to do yet.  The normal rules would apply that you have to upgrade before you used the last park day I assume?

Do you have to go to Disney Springs or can any Guest Services location do the upgrade?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

emilymad said:


> If I am reading everything correctly, I could buy park tickets and then go to Disney Springs to upgrade to an AP correct?  I had canceled our AP's and received a refund.  We leave in 10 days and haven't decided on what we want to do yet.  The normal rules would apply that you have to upgrade before you used the last park day I assume?
> 
> Do you have to go to Disney Springs or can any Guest Services location do the upgrade?


Can’t upgrade yet


----------



## CaptHook34

Hey! Maybe someone can clarify this for me

So my pass was expiring in October 2020 last year. I elected for the refund in august and canceled it. I'm heading back to WDW in May, will i be allowed to renew or repurchase my AP? Any info or clarification helps, thank you!


----------



## terri33inne

So my pass disappeared on 01/30/21, and I'm still waiting on my refund...


----------



## randumb0

CaptHook34 said:


> Hey! Maybe someone can clarify this for me
> 
> So my pass was expiring in October 2020 last year. I elected for the refund in august and canceled it. I'm heading back to WDW in May, will i be allowed to renew or repurchase my AP? Any info or clarification helps, thank you!



You need to call to be put on the list to purchase an AP. You should be eligible to purchase a new pass but I cannot speak for how things will be in May


----------



## shairpdrh

Sorry to ask something I should be able to find, but I have read several pages and am just not finding the info. If we changed our mind about our cancelled passes, where do we call to get the process started for new passes? We would like to buy DVC Gold passes. Thanks!


----------



## randumb0

shairpdrh said:


> Sorry to ask something I should be able to find, but I have read several pages and am just not finding the info. If we changed our mind about our cancelled passes, where do we call to get the process started for new passes? We would like to buy DVC Gold passes. Thanks!



407-939-7277


----------



## shairpdrh

randumb0 said:


> 407-939-7277


Thanks for the help. Now to actually make the call.


----------



## Evita_W

Just know that I called about a month ago and just got a call back today (2 days short of a month later).


----------



## shairpdrh

Evita_W said:


> Just know that I called about a month ago and just got a call back today (2 days short of a month later).


Good to know. We don't travel until May, so I have some hope I can hear before then.


----------



## thegash35

Still waiting for my AP refund. I originally requested it in June. Member services can provide zero information. I finally opened up a dispute with chase to get some of my money back due to Disney's lack of communication and inability to provide me with the partial AP refund 8 months later.


----------



## keishashadow

Evita_W said:


> Just know that I called about a month ago and just got a call back today (2 days short of a month later).


Was it a 407 area code?  A little over 3 weeks waiting here.


----------



## Geomom

I wish they would just open AP sales back up.  I assume part of the original halting of sales was due to no park hopping, but that's partly allowed now.  We would mostly qualify to buy them with a call back as we cancelled our passes in August through the email (DD16's didn't cancel though...no email for her.)...but I really don't want to call and then wait a month to get a call back to buy over the phone.  We have a DVC trip planned for mid-April but we haven't bought any tix yet, so we have no park reservations. I'm not even sure the trip will happen (covid restrictions/school policy, etc) so I'm loathe to buy dated tix too far in advance.... I would much prefer to buy AP that could be used almost anytime.  And if they're planning to come out with a new version of pass, just do it already, lol.


----------



## randumb0

keishashadow said:


> Was it a 407 area code?  A little over 3 weeks waiting here.



It will be


----------



## Evita_W

keishashadow said:


> Was it a 407 area code?  A little over 3 weeks waiting here.


Yes, It was a 407 area code.


----------



## nicko

Evita_W said:


> Just know that I called about a month ago and just got a call back today (2 days short of a month later).





Evita_W said:


> Just know that I called about a month ago and just got a call back today (2 days short of a month later).


What???!!!??  It took them 28 days to call you back?  I just called this past weekend and was told someone would call me back within seven days after they "research" my records to "tell me my options".  What kind of research is happening that takes that long?

Sheesh.  I can't believe I have to work this hard and wait this long to give someone $1300x2 of my business.


----------



## MeridaAnn

nicko said:


> What???!!!??  It took them 28 days to call you back?  I just called this past weekend and was told someone would call me back within seven days after they "research" my records to "tell me my options".  What kind of research is happening that takes that long?
> 
> Sheesh.  I can't believe I have to work this hard and wait this long to give someone $1300x2 of my business.



On the other hand, when I bought my new pass, he was able to confirm my eligibility on the same call when I made the request and I was able to purchase at that same time. Part of that might have been because I only have a single ticket for myself, which might have made it more straightforward in their system, and I know I got really lucky on that front compared to other reports here, but there just seems to be no consistency or predictability to any of it. You would think by now Disney would have things figured out to make everything go smoothly for their CMs and customers, but nope.


----------



## bella_and_the_beast

Is anyone else still waiting on their refund from over the summer, when they offered a partial refund for the park closure period or the extension? I've called and emailed so many times and just kept getting told that my case has been escalated, but it's been about 8 months since I requested that...they've also confirmed that I am owed a refund and gave me an amount. I'm good being patient with the amount of requested they're dealing with, but this is pretty annoying.


----------



## randumb0

bella_and_the_beast said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their refund from over the summer, when they offered a partial refund for the park closure period or the extension? I've called and emailed so many times and just kept getting told that my case has been escalated, but it's been about 8 months since I requested that...they've also confirmed that I am owed a refund and gave me an amount. I'm good being patient with the amount of requested they're dealing with, but this is pretty annoying.



I just received the last refund I was waiting on yesterday


----------



## nherbert

I am still waiting on my refund That I asked for as soon as they announced them. I too keep getting escalated but getting nowhere.


----------



## lluv3971

Question for the group (sorry if it has been asked recently) - we renewed our APs and plan to use them in March. 

Do we need to get a new physical AP card from GS the next time we are at WDW?

It's all updated in MDE. Our "tickets" are registering and our new expiration date is reflected online however, our old exp. date is written in sharpie on the back of cards. Will this be an issue? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

lluv3971 said:


> Question for the group (sorry if it has been asked recently) - we renewed our APs and plan to use them in March.
> 
> Do we need to get a new physical AP card from GS the next time we are at WDW?
> 
> It's all updated in MDE. Our "tickets" are registering and our new expiration date is reflected online however, our old exp. date is written in sharpie on the back of cards. Will this be an issue? Thanks!


Usually its not an issue until you hit a cm that really checks the date when using it for your discounts.  Ive never had an issue when entering ans only had a problem in December when I went to purchase something after using the same card for 3 years. 
Also any mb linked to your name will work fine


----------



## Enilgard

bella_and_the_beast said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their refund from over the summer, when they offered a partial refund for the park closure period or the extension? I've called and emailed so many times and just kept getting told that my case has been escalated, but it's been about 8 months since I requested that...they've also confirmed that I am owed a refund and gave me an amount. I'm good being patient with the amount of requested they're dealing with, but this is pretty annoying.



It's day 262 since I first contacted Disney and asked to cancel our passes for a refund.  We received half of our refund in November and are still waiting on the other half.  I called them on 12/11/2020 and asked for a status.  They were able to provide me with the remaining amount I should be receiving and was told it would be here in "8 - 12 weeks".  That means it should be here by 3/18/2021 at the latest.  I'm trying to be patient, but this is ridiculous.  We will no longer be buying annual passes and just stick to regular tickets if we ever decide to go back.  I realize this was likely a once-in-a-lifetime event, but I have zero trust in Disney at this point.


----------



## terri33inne

bella_and_the_beast said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their refund from over the summer, when they offered a partial refund for the park closure period or the extension? I've called and emailed so many times and just kept getting told that my case has been escalated, but it's been about 8 months since I requested that...they've also confirmed that I am owed a refund and gave me an amount. I'm good being patient with the amount of requested they're dealing with, but this is pretty annoying.


Yes... requested refund via online portal on 08/11/20.  Oct 2nd my daughter's refund was put back on my CC... I'm still waiting on mine.  The AP disappeared from MDE account about 2 weeks ago.  I will call again tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1971DBday

zeferjen said:


> I received my annual pass refund in July. Will be back in WDW this March and I have a 6 day park ticket. Would I be allowed to convert that park ticket into an AP? I don't go often but do plan to be back Feb 2022 so this would be great for me. I am also DVC if that makes a difference. Thanks.


Yes.  We took the refund choice in August.  We were going to take it earlier but we’re advised by the CM that we didn’t have to submit until 8/10 and we rebooked our June trip for July/August and said we could still use them for that trip and then request refund so we did.

I had 10 day tickets and they let me upgrade to the gold APs just a few weeks ago.


----------



## terri33inne

1971DBday said:


> I had 10 day tickets and they let me upgrade to the gold APs just a few weeks ago.



Did you upgrade at the parks with customer service or over the phone?


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

I’ve just realized that I let our APs expire on January 9th.  Is it too late to renew?


----------



## randumb0

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> I’ve just realized that I let our APs expire on January 9th.  Is it too late to renew?



Yep you will need to call


----------



## keishashadow

29 days in from my first call requesting new Gold AP for family member that I had cancelled 

shoveling snowmissed the call. They left voicemail to call them back

13 minutes on hold and they were taking my CC info. The CM offered to link the pass to my MDE

yea!


----------



## Rick195275

Sent out an email a couple weeks ago asking to check up on the status of our refunds. I got a response a few days ago saying that I needed to call and nothing had been processed yet. I called today and the CM confirmed nothing had been processed. They escalated my request to the help team, whole call took about an hour. They should be mailing us individual checks for each AP. Now I guess I play the waiting game.


----------



## Isabelle12345

I know this has probably been asked before but I can't seem to find the answer...
I had an annual pass that expired during the closure. I let it expire since I found we had already had good usage of it. My daughter who was 2 at the time is now 3...
Can I call to ask for an AP voucher for myself and my now 3-year-old daughter? If so, do I call the Annual passholder or ticketing line?
And they are really AP vouchers (non activated) right? I wouldn't want a renewal since we don't know yet if we will be able to make it this summer (we are from Canada)
Thanks!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Isabelle12345 said:


> I know this has probably been asked before but I can't seem to find the answer...
> I had an annual pass that expired during the closure. I let it expire since I found we had already had good usage of it. My daughter who was 2 at the time is now 3...
> Can I call to ask for an AP voucher for myself and my now 3-year-old daughter? If so, do I call the Annual passholder or ticketing line?
> And they are really AP vouchers (non activated) right? I wouldn't want a renewal since we don't know yet if we will be able to make it this summer (we are from Canada)
> Thanks!
> [/


----------



## Isabelle12345

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Unfortunate you might be out of luck


Because I let it expire?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Isabelle12345 said:


> Because I let it expire?


Posted in error


----------



## CarolynFH

Isabelle12345 said:


> I know this has probably been asked before but I can't seem to find the answer...
> I had an annual pass that expired during the closure. I let it expire since I found we had already had good usage of it. My daughter who was 2 at the time is now 3...
> Can I call to ask for an AP voucher for myself and my now 3-year-old daughter? If so, do I call the Annual passholder or ticketing line?
> And they are really AP vouchers (non activated) right? I wouldn't want a renewal since we don't know yet if we will be able to make it this summer (we are from Canada)
> Thanks!


Reports I’ve read here are that people whose APs expired during the closure have been able to buy new AP vouchers that can be activated any time up to 12/31/2030 (yes, 2030) by calling the VIPassholder line.


----------



## Spaceguy55

CarolynFH said:


> Reports I’ve read here are that people whose APs expired during the closure have been able to buy new AP vouchers that can be activated any time up to 12/31/2030 (yes, 2030) by calling the VIPassholder line.


*My Voucher is good till the end of the century....

Theme Park Select Pass

Age: 10+

Expires: Thu, Dec 31, 2099*

I was able to buy mine yesterday,
The CM told me that they were calling people back, but not in the exact order they got the request, they were calling people who had rooms booked soon first..a little tip for some still waiting, book a room a few weeks out...
I didn't because I was waiting to see if they called me, took 4 weeks... but they said they have a lot more requests now than they did then.


----------



## dreamit

zeferjen said:


> I received my annual pass refund in July. Will be back in WDW this March and I have a 6 day park ticket. Would I be allowed to convert that park ticket into an AP? I don't go often but do plan to be back Feb 2022 so this would be great for me. I am also DVC if that makes a difference. Thanks.


I’m sure this will work. I was in a similar situation for my upcoming trip. I was on the call-back list for purchasing an AP (after canceling in July, now DVC so actually wanting a Gold AP if allowed). I was getting so worried about not being able to make park reservations as I waited weeks for the call. One of the times I called to check status and express concern about not being able to make park reservations a CM advised me to purchase a ticket for myself so I could make reservations and when I got the call back they could apply the cost of my ticket to the AP. They said worst case I could do this at Guest Services when I arrived. However, when I later was on the phone with Member Services to purchase tickets via the DVC ticket number, after confirming I was on the list for an AP call-back, they allowed me to purchase a Gold AP.


----------



## keishashadow

Spaceguy55 said:


> called me, took 4 weeks... but they said they have a lot more requests now than they did then.


I found it interesting yesterday during my conversation that this accommodation was referenced as “this program”...as to it being “unexpectedly popular” among DVC members.

Was explained they are diverting CMs from multiple other departments including sports/convention booking department up to IT personnel to try to clear the backlog.


----------



## ready2cmickeymouse

Got my call back today,after about a 3 week wait. I was able to buy new passes DVC gold for my 2 granddaughters. Their passes were cancelled and we received refund for them. They also let me buy DVC gold passes for my husband and myself. We were at Disney 2 weeks ago and I stopped by guest services to purchase the girls passes and the CM insisted that I could buy passes but they would be active immediately. The girls weren’t with us and will not be going until May. I told him that and he said I could revisit it in May. He said they were making a one time exception for people who canceled. I am so glad I just waited for my call back. Don’t get discouraged if you are waiting for a call back.


----------



## Spaceguy55

keishashadow said:


> I found it interesting yesterday during my conversation that this accommodation was referenced as “this program”...as to it being “unexpectedly popular” among DVC members.
> 
> Was explained they are diverting CMs from multiple other departments including sports/convention booking department up to IT personnel to try to clear the backlog.


I was told that too. when I tried to call them back on the number they used to called me, it was the sports/convention line...


----------



## 44disney

I posted about this a few days ago more in depth on the Tickets + How to Upgrade thread post (#10,358) but my info may be more relevant to this thread so I’ll give a brief summary here.

My DH and I had Florida Resident Weekday Select Passes that were set to expire sometime in mid March 2020 (I can’t remember the exact date), but with the various extensions due to the parks being closed they ultimately expired on August 19, 2020. I didn’t try to renew them at the time because we had no idea when we’d be going back but I have just recently planned a two week trip in December 2021 so I decided to see what could be done.
We ended up going to Guest Services at Disney Springs, where I was directed to their ticketing office. The result is that both my husband and myself were able to upgrade to Florida resident platinum APs, which is what we wanted. We were charged the regular Florida resident AP rate, not the renewal rate, but I was surprised that we didn’t have to get weekday select passes again. And these passes will begin to run on the date of first use.

We’re very pleased with this result and with the helpfulness of the cast member!


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Our passes expired in January.  I am sadly out of the renewal period. Btw received no email or communication from Disney that it was time to renew.   CM said I might be eligible to get passes but these would be at new pass purchase price not renewal.  Planning an end of March trip, but CM said it may take 30 days to determine if the passes are eligible for “recovery”.  Not sure if I should go ahead and get tickets so that I can make my park reservations or wait for the recovery   Any advice?


----------



## Jedimike

I'm an out of stater (in frozen Texas) who requested a refund for our family of four back in April or May of 2020 (we were some of the lucky/brave/stupid ones that had a spring break trip to WDW in the middle of March and left the day before it all closed down).  Our refund was processed fairly quickly, and I called about a month ago to see about buying new annual passes for a resort reserved for Thanksgiving 2021.  They finally called me yesterday and were happy to take my $5,000 for a family of four Platinum Passes.  It was right at four weeks.  And I almost didn't answer because the call was from an 800 number and the caller ID did not say WDW.  Luckily I did, and looking forward to getting back soon!


----------



## Missingmypooh

Is there a thread or information regarding the Florida water park passes?
They are finally showing up in MDE but with no extension.
I spoke with a CM at MK in August and he said there would be a one month extension on the water park tickets when they finally came back as they had disappeared from MDE (no word then on an opening date).

if there’s not an extension I don’t want to call and make a fuss, but im wondering if it’s an oversight


----------



## scanmom

I know that Disney isn’t selling AP’s right now, but have read that if a persons had expired it could still be renewed. Mine expired in November 2019, I was going to renew, but decided to wait until my next trip, which was tentatively scheduled for March 2020. Well, everyone knows what happened. Anyway, we’re going in a couple of weeks and I’ve already bought a 4 day pass (through Disney). If I go to guest services could I possibly upgrade my ticket to an AP??


----------



## Missingmypooh

Missingmypooh said:


> Is there a thread or information regarding the Florida water park passes?
> They are finally showing up in MDE but with no extension.
> I spoke with a CM at MK in August and he said there would be a one month extension on the water park tickets when they finally came back as they had disappeared from MDE (no word then on an opening date).
> 
> if there’s not an extension I don’t want to call and make a fuss, but im wondering if it’s an oversight



found it on Disney’s website!
“Water Parks and Water Parks After 2 Annual Passes active at the time the Water Parks were closed will be automatically extended for the period both Water Parks were closed. Not all Water Park Annual Passes have been extended yet, but such extensions should be completed by March 7, 2021. As an alternative, water park Passholders may instead choose to cancel their pass. To choose this option, please call (407) 939-2732.”

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#water-parks?


----------



## focusondisney

This is the thread for AP questions.  Someone there might have an answer for you. 


https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...tion-system-extensions-refunds.3798147/unread


----------



## emmabelle

Our out of state platinum annual passes were originally suppose to expire on Oct. 25, 2020.  We took the extension and now they are expiring 3/21/21.  Will we be able to renew?  I'm so confused...


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Yes you will


----------



## emmabelle

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Yes you will



  Is it a voucher or expires in a year?  Is it full price?


----------



## keishashadow

emmabelle said:


> Our out of state platinum annual passes were originally suppose to expire on Oct. 25, 2020.  We took the extension and now they are expiring 3/21/21.  Will we be able to renew?  I'm so confused...


Yes.  Was told if you have any booking in place don’t have to wait until the normal month prior to do so


emmabelle said:


> Is it a voucher or expires in a year?  Is it full price?


It will extend your current expiry date a year from your current expiry date.

Price will reflect any discount (i.e. DVC) for which you are eligible


----------



## emmabelle

keishashadow said:


> Yes.  Was told if you have any booking in place don’t have to wait until the normal month prior to do so
> 
> It will extend your current expiry date a year from your current expiry date.
> 
> Price will reflect any discount (i.e. DVC) for which you are eligible




we are heading to Disney in three days so I wasn't sure if it would be easier to deal with this while we're there.  lol


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

emmabelle said:


> Is it a voucher or expires in a year?  Is it full price?


Standard renewal


----------



## keishashadow

emmabelle said:


> we are heading to Disney in three days so I wasn't sure if it would be easier to deal with this while we're there.  lol


Never hurts to ask, I’d stop at GS.  Good luck, let us know!


----------



## 1971DBday

terri33inne said:


> Did you upgrade at the parks with customer service or over the phone?


Over the phone.  Called the general ticket number, they validated that I had gotten the refund and filled out the form for me.  They then said someone would call me back I’m a week.  It took more like a month and I just had to pay the difference between the 10 day and gold passes.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

scanmom said:


> I know that Disney isn’t selling AP’s right now, but have read that if a persons had expired it could still be renewed. Mine expired in November 2019, I was going to renew, but decided to wait until my next trip, which was tentatively scheduled for March 2020. Well, everyone knows what happened. Anyway, we’re going in a couple of weeks and I’ve already bought a 4 day pass (through Disney). If I go to guest services could I possibly upgrade my ticket to an AP??


Can’t do it if expired before closure


----------



## mistysue

No, Disney has no concern for those of us in this situation as of right now.  We'll be there next week and may end up having to cancel trips later this year.


----------



## carseatguru

scanmom said:


> I know that Disney isn’t selling AP’s right now, but have read that if a persons had expired it could still be renewed. Mine expired in November 2019, I was going to renew, but decided to wait until my next trip, which was tentatively scheduled for March 2020. Well, everyone knows what happened. Anyway, we’re going in a couple of weeks and I’ve already bought a 4 day pass (through Disney). If I go to guest services could I possibly upgrade my ticket to an AP??



I am in the same situation, mine expired Dec. 2019. My son's pass expired March 24, 2020 so after closing. I was going to wait until March to buy a new one so we'd have matching dates. After Covid hit his pass was extended to August and no new passes sold. I have tried multiple times to ask them to let me buy one but nope. I ended up renewing his and I have purchased 3 tickets for myself so far. My child has a pass but I can't get one, makes no sense.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

carseatguru said:


> I am in the same situation, mine expired Dec. 2019. My son's pass expired March 24, 2020 so after closing. I was going to wait until March to buy a new one so we'd have matching dates. After Covid hit his pass was extended to August and no new passes sold. I have tried multiple times to ask them to let me buy one but nope. I ended up renewing his and I have purchased 3 tickets for myself so far. My child has a pass but I can't get one, makes no sense.


Because your pass expired before the closing


----------



## carseatguru

Sorry, double post.


----------



## terri33inne

UPDATE- 2nd refund hit my CC this morning.  It was originally requested 08/11.


----------



## Momtomouselover

I have been on hold with the AP customer service line for 95 minutes! Is this what others have experienced? ETA- eventually made it through. Perhaps just unlucky :/


----------



## terri33inne

I know you can be put on a call back list to buy a new AP if you cancelled during this process... does anyone know if you buy a regular ticket if you'd be able to upgrade to an AP at guest relations?


----------



## annej

Hoping some of you knowledgeable people can help me.  I have an AP voucher that I purchased for our trip in May 2020. Of course that got cancelled. I haven't stayed up to date very much because I wasn't sure when we were going to go. We now are booked for the end of April! WOOHOO!
my question is do AP holders still get the MemoryMAker/Photapass benefit that used to come with the AP? Things are so different right now and with AP's not being sold I can't find the information. Thank you for help!


----------



## CarolynFH

annej said:


> Hoping some of you knowledgeable people can help me.  I have an AP voucher that I purchased for our trip in May 2020. Of course that got cancelled. I haven't stayed up to date very much because I wasn't sure when we were going to go. We now are booked for the end of April! WOOHOO!
> my question is do AP holders still get the MemoryMAker/Photapass benefit that used to come with the AP? Things are so different right now and with AP's not being sold I can't find the information. Thank you for help!


Thanks to the extensions, we haven't renewed our APs yet, but we used them in November and were also at WDW during blockout dates near Christmas (using regular tickets to get into the parks), and we still had full PhotoPass benefits for both trips.  So yes, it appears it's still a benefit with APs.


----------



## winterwhite

terri33inne said:


> I know you can be put on a call back list to buy a new AP if you cancelled during this process... does anyone know if you buy a regular ticket if you'd be able to upgrade to an AP at guest relations?


I'm interested in the answer to this as well as we are on property this week and it would be relevant to us. My pass was still active in August of 2020.


----------



## zeferjen

winterwhite said:


> I'm interested in the answer to this as well as we are on property this week and it would be relevant to us. My pass was still active in August of 2020.



I am on hold with AP ticketing now. They are going to refund the ticket and apply the money towards the new AP.

Update: All set! I can already see the AP on my account.


----------



## winterwhite

zeferjen said:


> I am on hold with AP ticketing now. They are going to refund the ticket and apply the money towards the new AP.


Amazing! I will try to find time today to call. If not, I'll go to GS at disney springs.


----------



## zeferjen

winterwhite said:


> Amazing! I will try to find time today to call. If not, I'll go to GS at disney springs.


Yes this was a call back from a few weeks ago so DS will definitely be faster


----------



## dina444444

Premier passholder here. I received my refund by check in the mail yesterday. It was for $300 more than I was expecting. Also, I called Disney on 2/1 to renew down to a WDW pass. They called back on 2/19 and I was able to renew down to gold, I’m a blue card dvc member. Additionally my renewal was issued as a certificate so it’s not suppose to start until I actually redeem it.


----------



## CarolynFH

dina444444 said:


> Premier passholder here. I received my refund by check in the mail yesterday. It was for $300 more than I was expecting. Also, I called Disney on 2/1 to renew down to a WDW pass. They called back on 2/19 and I was able to renew down to gold, I’m a blue card dvc member. Additionally my renewal was issued as a certificate so it’s not suppose to start until I actually redeem it.


Did you pay Gold renewal price, $650ish? If so, and your year starts when you activate it, you did very well!


----------



## dina444444

CarolynFH said:


> Did you pay Gold renewal price, $650ish? If so, and your year starts when you activate it, you did very well!


I paid the renewal price. It currently shows in my account as a certificate and the cast member that processed it said it won’t start until I redeem it that’s it’s basically a voucher like if it were a new pass. My premier pass refund also fully paid for the new pass.


----------



## elgerber

dina444444 said:


> I paid the renewal price. It currently shows in my account as a certificate and the cast member that processed it said it won’t start until I redeem it that’s it’s basically a voucher like if it were a new pass. My premier pass refund also fully paid for the new pass.


I don't know that that is accurate.  Mine also shows as a certificate, but I know once I activate/use it, the expiration date will be one year from my original expiration.


----------



## dina444444

elgerber said:


> I don't know that that is accurate.  Mine also shows as a certificate, but I know once I activate/use it, the expiration date will be one year from my original expiration.


Are you 100% certain on that? The cast member I talked to said the expiration date would be determined based on the redemption date. This was also a premier pass downgrade. If it was based on original expiration that was back in July.


----------



## winterwhite

elgerber said:


> I don't know that that is accurate.  Mine also shows as a certificate, but I know once I activate/use it, the expiration date will be one year from my original expiration.


That doesn't seem to make any sense, since vouchers are 1 yr from activation. If you waited until 2029 to activate, how would it expire one year from your original expiration?


----------



## DL1WDW2

dina444444 said:


> Premier passholder here. I received my refund by check in the mail yesterday. It was for $300 more than I was expecting. Also, I called Disney on 2/1 to renew down to a WDW pass. They called back on 2/19 and I was able to renew down to gold, I’m a blue card dvc member. Additionally my renewal was issued as a certificate so it’s not suppose to start until I actually redeem it.


DVC and WDW info about passes is hard to find online
Trying to decide on renewing Platinum DVC soon... I am wondering what they would consider my true renewal date with that extension.
Could you break down with more pricing besides $300 more than you expected?
Premiere = $2099 How many days did you actually use your PP ?
Platinum Plus Pass = $1379 ................. DVC $1172
Platinum                 .= $1272.................. DVC  $1081
Gold                        .= ?
Almost seems like a better deal for all that cancelled and now renewing than for those of us that did not cancel our AP.
Appreciate any info you share and understand if you do not want to share.
I plan to go to guest services and actually not wait on phone one of these days. Maybe this Thursday and will share ...
Thanks!

I never did find pricing from Disney and just googled for pricing in general for this ...so might not be correct but close?


----------



## elgerber

winterwhite said:


> That doesn't seem to make any sense, since vouchers are 1 yr from activation. If you waited until 2029 to activate, how would it expire one year from your original expiration?


There is a difference between a renewal certificate and an AP voucher.  Vouchers do expire one year from activation, but renewal certificates are supposed to expire one year from the original expiration, because it is just that, a renewal, not a new pass (which are more expensive)


----------



## dina444444

DL1WDW2 said:


> DVC and WDW info about passes is hard to find online
> Trying to decide on renewing Platinum DVC soon... I am wondering what they would consider my true renewal date with that extension.
> Could you break down with more pricing besides $300 more than you expected?
> Premiere = $2099 How many days did you actually use your PP ?
> Platinum Plus Pass = $1379 ................. DVC $1172
> Platinum                 .= $1272.................. DVC  $1081
> Gold                        .= ?
> Almost seems like a better deal for all that cancelled and now renewing than for those of us that did not cancel our AP.
> Appreciate any info you share and understand if you do not want to share.
> I plan to go to guest services and actually not wait on phone one of these days. Maybe this Thursday and will share ...
> Thanks!
> 
> I never did find pricing from Disney and just googled for pricing in general for this ...so might not be correct but close?


I paid $650.72 for the Gold renewal at the DVC rate. This was inclusive of tax. 

Here are the details on my Premier Pass cost / refund:
The "Value" of my pass should have been based on upgrade date: $2,167.22 ($2,099 plus tax on the WDW half)
Amount I paid towards pass: $1,868.22 (I still had 2 payments left of ~$110/each, as I had upgraded to Premier from a Disneyland Signature Plus pass)
Refunds Issued: $45.09 in November for waterparks plus $732.73 issued last week
Effective Price: $1,090.40

When I did the math back in January based on the information Disney had provided I was expecting a refund in the $430 range. My pass was originally set to expire on 7/22/2020. I also on the pass logged 34 days at WDW (29 over 5 trips pre Covid/ 5 days on 1 trip after reopening) and somewhere around 30ish days at DLR. 



elgerber said:


> There is a difference between a renewal certificate and an AP voucher.  Vouchers do expire one year from activation, but renewal certificates are supposed to expire one year from the original expiration, because it is just that, a renewal, not a new pass (which are more expensive)


My renewal certificate has the 2099 date attached to it. If it's suppose to expire one year from expiration it should have the 2022 date attached.


----------



## TLSnell1981

elgerber said:


> I don't know that that is accurate.  Mine also shows as a certificate, but I know once I activate/use it, the expiration date will be one year from my original expiration.


Renewal was the only purchase option but was told the start date begins upon activation. It was put into the notes.


----------



## elgerber

dina444444 said:


> I paid $650.72 for the Gold renewal at the DVC rate. This was inclusive of tax.
> 
> Here are the details on my Premier Pass cost / refund:
> The "Value" of my pass should have been based on upgrade date: $2,167.22 ($2,099 plus tax on the WDW half)
> Amount I paid towards pass: $1,868.22 (I still had 2 payments left of ~$110/each, as I had upgraded to Premier from a Disneyland Signature Plus pass)
> Refunds Issued: $45.09 in November for waterparks plus $732.73 issued last week
> Effective Price: $1,090.40
> 
> When I did the math back in January based on the information Disney had provided I was expecting a refund in the $430 range. My pass was originally set to expire on 7/22/2020. I also on the pass logged 34 days at WDW (29 over 5 trips pre Covid/ 5 days on 1 trip after reopening) and somewhere around 30ish days at DLR.
> 
> 
> My renewal certificate has the 2099 date attached to it. If it's suppose to expire one year from expiration it should have the 2022 date attached.


Mine is a renewal, I renewed right before my pass expired in January and it has the 2099 date.


----------



## blkhwks55

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Yes you will


Hi Mitsukoshi Samurai, you seem fairly knowledgeable about the renewals.  Our APs expired last February, but our 30 day window was after they closed.  I received an email from Disney stating that they would extend renewal windows.  Do you think we would be able to renew?  I'm waiting for a call back from VIP AP but we will be there on Monday.  Would the ticket office at Disney Springs be able to take care of this?  We purchased tickets and were hoping they would let us apply it towards the APs if they allow us to renew. Thank you for your time,
Tony


----------



## Elle :)

I spent an hour and 10 minutes on hold yesterday waiting to talk to a pass holder rep. Our APs expired in Nov/Dec and I didn’t renew them, since we were planning a trip to Jamaica. Now that we’re planning a trip to Disney instead, I called and asked if we could renew. I was told we should be able to, since our pass expired in the last few months but that it would be at full price. She submitted a form for a callback and said it may take 30 days.

Our trip is planned for 5/05 so I only have about a week+ before food reservations need to be made. Plus, I’d like to make park reservations soon. If I buy tickets now, will they be able to apply that cost towards a new AP? Or will I be stuck holding the bag on these extra tickets?

Follow up question: If I’m allowed to but the new AP, are they activated based on when the last ones expired? Or based on when we go back and start using them (like a brand new AP voucher)?


----------



## elgerber

Elle :) said:


> I spent an hour and 10 minutes on hold yesterday waiting to talk to a pass holder rep. Our APs expired in Nov/Dec and I didn’t renew them, since we were planning a trip to Jamaica. Now that we’re planning a trip to Disney instead, I called and asked if we could renew. I was told we should be able to, since our pass expired in the last few months but that it would be at full price. She submitted a form for a callback and said it may take 30 days.
> 
> Our trip is planned for 5/05 so I only have about a week+ before food reservations need to be made. Plus, I’d like to make park reservations soon. If I buy tickets now, will they be able to apply that cost towards a new AP? Or will I be stuck holding the bag on these extra tickets?
> 
> Follow up question: If I’m allowed to but the new AP, are they activated based on when the last ones expired? Or based on when we go back and start using them (like a brand new AP voucher)?


In your case, since they said full price, it would be a new voucher.


----------



## DisMommyTX

blkhwks55 said:


> Hi Mitsukoshi Samurai, you seem fairly knowledgeable about the renewals.  Our APs expired last February, but our 30 day window was after they closed.  I received an email from Disney stating that they would extend renewal windows.  Do you think we would be able to renew?  I'm waiting for a call back from VIP AP but we will be there on Monday.  Would the ticket office at Disney Springs be able to take care of this?  We purchased tickets and were hoping they would let us apply it towards the APs if they allow us to renew. Thank you for your time,
> Tony



Probably not, but I'd love to hear otherwise. 
My sister in FL let her AP lapse Jan 28, 2020. Renewal window expired 2 weeks before the parks closed.  She has been denied the chance to buy/renew APs multiple times over the phone and in person at both DS and MK. They are purchasing their second set of FL resident tickets for our next trips. 

Has anyone else heard of any luck getting new AP renewals or vouchers in this situation lately? I know initially it was a solid 'no' but there seems to be more flexibility recently.


----------



## winterwhite

DisMommyTX said:


> Probably not, but I'd love to hear otherwise.
> My sister in FL let her AP lapse Jan 28, 2020. Renewal window expired 2 weeks before the parks closed.  She has been denied the chance to buy/renew APs multiple times over the phone and in person at both DS and MK. They are purchasing their second set of FL resident tickets for our next trips.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of any luck getting new AP renewals or vouchers in this situation lately? I know initially it was a solid 'no' but there seems to be more flexibility recently.


As best I can tell from a lengthy convo with a CM at the ticket office in DS yesterday, it is possible to recover the pass if the one you had expired during the park closure window. It is not possible if your pass had expired prior to the parks closing. Ours would have expired sometime in December, and she didn’t even have to ask anyone in order to do it.


----------



## blkhwks55

DisMommyTX said:


> Probably not, but I'd love to hear otherwise.
> My sister in FL let her AP lapse Jan 28, 2020. Renewal window expired 2 weeks before the parks closed.  She has been denied the chance to buy/renew APs multiple times over the phone and in person at both DS and MK. They are purchasing their second set of FL resident tickets for our next trips.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of any luck getting new AP renewals or vouchers in this situation lately? I know initially it was a solid 'no' but there seems to be more flexibility recently.



I guess I'm holding out hope because my 30 day window did not expire before they closed, it expired after.  Also I received an email form AP stating that they renewal date would be extended.  So hoping we get sprinkled with Pixie Dust.  We purchased our tickets for next week so we can make our park reservations.


----------



## Tiggerish

I am not a FL resident.  My AP was supposed to expire on 5/8/2020.  Just before that date, I called, had it cancelled and in the fall received a refund of the cancelled days.  Now I have called and they took my information to submit to a "review board" about being able to purchase an new AP.  In the meantime, I have a trip scheduled for early June and would like to make park reservations.  If I buy a 5 or 7 day parkhopper ticket from a third party seller, will Disney apply the cost of that ticket to the price of the AP if I get offered one?  Or do I have to have purchased the days ticket directly from Disney?


----------



## Tess

Tiggerish said:


> I am not a FL resident.  My AP was supposed to expire on 5/8/2020.  Just before that date, I called, had it cancelled and in the fall received a refund of the cancelled days.  Now I have called and they took my information to submit to a "review board" about being able to purchase an new AP.  In the meantime, I have a trip scheduled for early June and would like to make park reservations.  If I buy a 5 or 7 day parkhopper ticket from a third party seller, will Disney apply the cost of that ticket to the price of the AP if I get offered one?  Or do I have to have purchased the days ticket directly from Disney?



While we are in a bit different situation, our APs expire two days into our fall trip.  I was told (by Disney) to purchase tickets in order to make park reservations (which I did through UC) and when our renewal window opens (60 days before, I believe) we would be able to use those as partial payment toward the AP renewal and our park reservations would remain intact. I was also told that I didn't have to renew at 60 days but could wait until we arrived and do the renewal then.  It kind of worked out for us because we are on the fence about whether we will renew, but we are covered in either event.


----------



## Tiggerish

Tess said:


> While we are in a bit different situation, our APs expire two days into our fall trip. I was told (by Disney) to purchase tickets in order to make park reservations (which I did through UC) and when our renewal window opens (60 days before, I believe) we would be able to use those as partial payment toward the AP renewal and our park reservations would remain intact. I was also told that I didn't have to renew at 60 days but could wait until we arrived and do the renewal then. It kind of worked out for us because we are on the fence about whether we will renew, but we are covered in either event



This is very helpful.  That is the third party seller that I have used in the past.  The savings buying from them is small but enough to cover a couple of quick service meals.  Every little bit of savings helps.


----------



## nherbert

An update for those waiting for a refund, particularly those waiting in Australia, I finally got my last refund by Cheque (the previous two were paid to my credit card so no idea why this came by Cheque). I applied for the refund as soon as they became available in July, got my first two refunds in September and it has been a long battle (too many expensive phone calls) to get the last one. But it is here and I got slightly more than expected. It is such a relief to have this dealt with and now I can start hoping for borders, flights and vaccines to all get working so that we can return to Disney at end of 2022.


----------



## amyecca

Hi all, I am an annual passholder. I also have a resort reservation for an upcoming trip. When trying to book a park pass for one of the days of my trip, I see on the availability calendar that NO passes are available for resort guests, but ARE available for AP holders. However, the system will not allow me to make a reservation. It seems the system recognizes me only as a resort guest, not an AP holder. Has anyone encountered this issue / found a solution?


----------



## terri33inne

Final update... about a day after receiving my 2nd refund (after waiting about 6 months) we decided to take a last minute trip for a few days next week.  Sooo.... I called to find out my options. They said they'd put me on the list for a call back to re-purchase an AP in about 30 days.  I explained I had a trip in about 2 weeks, and she said she would note that to see if I could get a call sooner.  I went ahead and purchased 4 day park tickets to cover our trip so I could make park reservations.  Yesterday, they called me back, so I would say about 2 weeks.

I was able to purchase a new pass, AND they applied what I had paid for 4 day ticket toward the purchase price!  Just wanted others to know who may have the same question.


----------



## Elle :)

terri33inne said:


> Final update... about a day after receiving my 2nd refund (after waiting about 6 months) we decided to take a last minute trip for a few days next week.  Sooo.... I called to find out my options. They said they'd put me on the list for a call back to re-purchase an AP in about 30 days.  I explained I had a trip in about 2 weeks, and she said she would note that to see if I could get a call sooner.  I went ahead and purchased 4 day park tickets to cover our trip so I could make park reservations.  Yesterday, they called me back, so I would say about 2 weeks.
> 
> I was able to purchase a new pass, AND they applied what I had paid for 4 day ticket toward the purchase price!  Just wanted others to know who may have the same question.



Thank you! I‘m waiting on a call back too but I can’t wait 30 days to buy tickets. Hearing that they can apply them towards the AP is exactly what I needed to hear.

Did you buy your passes straight through Disney or through a discount site?


----------



## DisMommyTX

amyecca said:


> Hi all, I am an annual passholder. I also have a resort reservation for an upcoming trip. When trying to book a park pass for one of the days of my trip, I see on the availability calendar that NO passes are available for resort guests, but ARE available for AP holders. However, the system will not allow me to make a reservation. It seems the system recognizes me only as a resort guest, not an AP holder. Has anyone encountered this issue / found a solution?



This is consistent with what other AP holders are experiencing. When you have a resort stay booked, you can only reserve park passes available from the resort bucket, regardless of AP availability.  I don't know of anyone finding a way around this, but I would still call and try.


----------



## DL1WDW2

dina444444 said:


> I paid $650.72 for the Gold renewal at the DVC rate. This was inclusive of tax.
> 
> Here are the details on my Premier Pass cost / refund:
> The "Value" of my pass should have been based on upgrade date: $2,167.22 ($2,099 plus tax on the WDW half)
> Amount I paid towards pass: $1,868.22 (I still had 2 payments left of ~$110/each, as I had upgraded to Premier from a Disneyland Signature Plus pass)
> Refunds Issued: $45.09 in November for waterparks plus $732.73 issued last week
> Effective Price: $1,090.40
> 
> When I did the math back in January based on the information Disney had provided I was expecting a refund in the $430 range. My pass was originally set to expire on 7/22/2020. I also on the pass logged 34 days at WDW (29 over 5 trips pre Covid/ 5 days on 1 trip after reopening) and somewhere around 30ish days at DLR.
> 
> 
> My renewal certificate has the 2099 date attached to it. If it's suppose to expire one year from expiration it should have the 2022 date attached.


Thanks for all your info. $650- for the DVC Gold .Was that your only option because the Gold has blockout dates ? No wonder this is taking so long to get callback ... currently it seems DVC has removed info on member site about the DVC perk offer since we are being told this has nothing to do with DVC but is thru WDW AP department. 
What a relief for you and way too much stress for those still waiting and needing to make plans for park entry with their upcoming vacation dates. 
Thanks again


----------



## dina444444

DL1WDW2 said:


> Thanks for all your info. $650- for the DVC Gold .Was that your only option because the Gold has blockout dates ? No wonder this is taking so long to get callback ... currently it seems DVC has removed info on member site about the DVC perk offer since we are being told this has nothing to do with DVC but is thru WDW AP department.
> What a relief for you and way too much stress for those still waiting and needing to make plans for park entry with their upcoming vacation dates.
> Thanks again


No I could have done platinum but I won’t be traveling during the blockout dates so I decided to save the $430.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Does anyone know if I can apply the value of an two day flexible date ticket (that expired in January) assigned to my husband to my AP renewal cost (he is not eligible for a renewal)
Also, if I am able to get one for DD who turned 3 during the closure, can it eventually be reassigned to me or DH? (We like to buy one AP for the adult to get Photopass and food/Merch/resort discounts - not trying to take advantage of the system, I just am not sure we will be ready to activate more than one AP at once with the uncertainty of international travel for the next years...)
Thanks!


----------



## terri33inne

Elle :) said:


> Thank you! I‘m waiting on a call back too but I can’t wait 30 days to buy tickets. Hearing that they can apply them towards the AP is exactly what I needed to hear.
> 
> Did you buy your passes straight through Disney or through a discount site?



I bought direct through Disney.  Did you tell them you have a trip before the 30 days when you went on the call back list?


----------



## DL1WDW2

dina444444 said:


> No I could have done platinum but I won’t be traveling during the blockout dates so I decided to save the $430.


Hello again...I just went to DS Ticket Center near the guest relations in DS and purchased the Platinum Pass DVC/Florida resident discounts and was charged $813.66 and the expiration date includes the extension they gave me so I am good until April 27,2022.
I worried about price increase so decided to just get it over with. 
I can’t complain since the extension gave me the holiday season when my grandchildren visit for NYE . 
They opened at 10 this morn and was completed with transaction within 5 minutes. ... 6 castmembers and 1 guest


----------



## dina444444

elgerber said:


> I don't know that that is accurate.  Mine also shows as a certificate, but I know once I activate/use it, the expiration date will be one year from my original expiration.


So a small update to this one of my friends renewed their platinum pass last week online. Their new pass shows the the 2022 expiration date for a year after the current pass expires. So I think if it’s a certificate/voucher with a 2099 date the expiration date will be determined by the redemption date.


----------



## SusanDK

Hoping someone can advise. DH and I had FL resident Platinum Plus annual passes that expired mid-March 2020. I do not remember the exact date (it's not on the ticket nor in mydisneyexperience), but believe it might have been ca. March 12th. We planned to renew but COVID was already a thing that week (just a few days before WDW closed down) and we knew we had a renewal window. So we didn't renew at the time, then they closed, so we let them expire while waiting out the pandemic.

I've seen something about former AP holders whose passes expired after Mar 15, 2020 being able to buy new APs. Does anyone think we have a chance if ours expired a couple of days prior to that, but still in the renewal window, and considering that cautions about COVID were already quite strong although Disney didn't close until a few days later?

I've thought of heading over to Disney Springs this week to try to purchase (tried to call today but it said the wait time was 90 minutes). Any advice for how to approach the cast member about this for best chance of success? Also, not looking for the renewal rate, but just want to buy new APs that we would only activate upon first visit to a park.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Out of luck


----------



## studiojmm

Has anyone who did not take a refund - took the extension - tried to buy an annual pass voucher instead of a renewal? Our passes expired at the beginning of the month. 

We were planning to travel in May, fall, and next February. If we renew, we can't do the three trips on the same pass. If we could purchase a voucher that would activate with the May trip, we could. If we don't have an annual pass, we probably won't take all 3 trips.

Kind of mind blowing that Disney would offer more concessions to people who asked for refunds than those who didn't . . .

I had no luck with the annual pass help desk phone number. I could just try again some other time, but any tips?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Wouldn’t work, had to cancel or expired during the closure


----------



## GoofEeyore26

Update on recent AP repurchase experience:


Opted for the refund on our AP due to expire in October (originally June +117days)
Not locals
Called on Feb 13 to see if we could repurchase APs (platinum level). Gave since details and was told we would receive a phone call within 30 days
Received our call back on February 25th. The CM was super helpful and said that we could repurchase annual passes. No discounts. We did however have eight day park tickets (from UC tourist) on our account and they were able to use the value from those and apply it to the tickets.
the tickets are essentially vouchers. And will not go into effect until we activate them upon arrival for our trip in May.
Hope this is helpful for someone in the same situation.


----------



## amyecca

DisMommyTX said:


> This is consistent with what other AP holders are experiencing. When you have a resort stay booked, you can only reserve park passes available from the resort bucket, regardless of AP availability.  I don't know of anyone finding a way around this, but I would still call and try.


Just an update - I was able to finally get through to Internet Customer Service and they were able to book the reservation I wanted. I was told the Passholder Support team could also take care of this issue.


----------



## subtchr

I decided to renew my out of state Platinum AP early today, to be able to book parks for a couple trips later in the fall. My pass expires at the end of July, so this is about 5 months early. 

I started with the VIPassholder line (6 minutes on hold). He would/could have done it if I had been paying in full with a credit card, but since I wanted to use the value of an existing ticket and a gift card, he had to transfer me to ticketing. That hold time was about 90 minutes, so I put my phone on speaker and cleaned my kitchen. 

Great CM when I got through. One small annoyance was that the system would only credit me about $366 for a ticket that I paid $399 for from Shades of Green (would have been about $420 from Disney), but I wasn't going to quibble over $33.

Total cost for Platinum out of state renewal: $1080.98

Now I'm all set until July 2022, with the bonus of no worries about potential price increases.


----------



## focusondisney

If you cancelled your APs & took the refund, what number are you calling to ask to repurchase now, the AP line or regular CRO?  Sorry, I haven’t paid attention because we didn’t cancel ours. But I have a relative who did & is now planning a trip in May & next spring.  So they’d like to get APs again. Thanks!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

General ticketing


----------



## focusondisney

Thanks!


----------



## DL1WDW2

I went to Ticket Center near the Guest Services at Disney Springs yesterday.  I originally had Platinum DVC that expired Nov or Dec 2020 and received the  extension thru April 2021.
My new platinum pass w DVC / Fl resident was $813.66 and expires April 27,2022.
They open at 10 a.m. and I was only guest with 5 castmembers.
I am starting to worry about price increase for ticketing, etc.... Is anybody else ?
P.S. I also need to price ticketing for 2 grandchildren for yearly Holiday week trip. It’s tradition but NYE  is pricing $159 with price surge.


----------



## randumb0

DL1WDW2 said:


> I went to Ticket Center near the Guest Services at Disney Springs yesterday.  I originally had Platinum DVC that expired Nov or Dec 2020 and received the  extension thru April 2021.
> My new platinum pass w DVC / Fl resident was $813.66 and expires April 27,2022.
> They open at 10 a.m. and I was only guest with 5 castmembers.
> I am starting to worry about price increase for ticketing, etc.... Is anybody else ?
> P.S. I also need to price ticketing for 2 grandchildren for yearly Holiday week trip. It’s tradition but NYE  is pricing $159 with price surge.



The prices were just adjusted a week or so ago so I'm not concerned about pricing at the moment.


----------



## DL1WDW2

randumb0 said:


> The prices were just adjusted a week or so ago so I'm not concerned about pricing at the moment.


Actually I just found my DVC Platinum Pass purchase amount on my calendar and the purchase price was same  $813 on 11/29/19 .
If they bring back AP ’s , it would be very surprising to continue the price from 2019...  and we have all been surprised sometimes and wish we had purchased the day before.


----------



## DisMommyTX

DL1WDW2 said:


> Actually I just found my DVC Platinum Pass purchase amount on my calendar and the purchase price was same  $813 on 11/29/19 .
> If they bring back AP ’s , it would be very surprising to continue the price from 2019...  and we have all been surprised sometimes and wish we had purchased the day before.



I agree. We renewed our APs asap at the 60 day mark. I fully expect the next price increase to come with a reduction in access/benefits as well, especially for gold and silver passes that already have restrictions.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Didn’t think about access/ benefit changes . They will probably give them different names to make it too confusing to compare.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

DL1WDW2 said:


> Didn’t think about access/ benefit changes . They will probably give them different names to make it too confusing to compare.


Which means repurchase vouchers would be declared invalid


----------



## Elle :)

GoofEeyore26 said:


> Update on recent AP repurchase experience:
> 
> 
> Opted for the refund on our AP due to expire in October (originally June +117days)
> Not locals
> Called on Feb 13 to see if we could repurchase APs (platinum level). Gave since details and was told we would receive a phone call within 30 days
> Received our call back on February 25th. The CM was super helpful and said that we could repurchase annual passes. No discounts. We did however have eight day park tickets (from UC tourist) on our account and they were able to use the value from those and apply it to the tickets.
> the tickets are essentially vouchers. And will not go into effect until we activate them upon arrival for our trip in May.
> Hope this is helpful for someone in the same situation.



Did you receive the same amount you paid for the UC Tourist tickets? Or was it a lesser value? I’m trying to decide if I should buy tickets straight through Disney or UC T.


----------



## dina444444

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Which means repurchase vouchers would be declared invalid


When they did this at Disneyland a few years back they honored the existing vouchers at what level they were equivalent to.


----------



## subtchr

DL1WDW2 said:


> Actually I just found my DVC Platinum Pass purchase amount on my calendar and the purchase price was same  $813 on 11/29/19 .
> If they bring back AP ’s , it would be very surprising to continue the price from 2019...  and we have all been surprised sometimes and wish we had purchased the day before.



It wasn't AP prices that were adjusted, it was ticket prices. Disney can now do this without any real announcement, since prices vary by date. So without comparing the same date the previous year, an increase isn't obvious.



DisMommyTX said:


> I agree. We renewed our APs asap at the 60 day mark. I fully expect the next price increase to come with a reduction in access/benefits as well, especially for gold and silver passes that already have restrictions.



I just called today to renew mine well before the 60-day mark. About 5 months early, in fact. Disney is allowing this (can't be done online, must be by phone or in person), to allow for booking park reservations beyond an existing expiration date. I did it for that reason, and also to stay ahead of any potential AP price hike. 



mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Which means repurchase vouchers would be declared invalid



Nope, anything purchased in advance is always grandfathered in to remain valid.


----------



## DL1WDW2

subtchr said:


> It wasn't AP prices that were adjusted, it was ticket prices. Disney can now do this without any real announcement, since prices vary by date. So without comparing the same date the previous year, an increase isn't obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I just called today to renew mine well before the 60-day mark. About 5 months early, in fact. Disney is allowing this (can't be done online, must be by phone or in person), to allow for booking park reservations beyond an existing expiration date. I did it for that reason, and also to stay ahead of any potential AP price hike.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, anything purchased in advance is always grandfathered in to remain valid.


Well with almost 5000 posts, I think it is safe to agree pricing is a factor only Disney knows. I am not trying to be the most correct just wanting to mention an actual result that includes a price. it has been frustrating as so many mention their success with getting new ticketing vouchers without the determined price . It is also almost  impossible to find current info on the WDW and DVC websites. But we all know about price surge and price increase. A few of us wanted to go ahead and make the purchase to book our Park Pass entry . I expected an increase and was surprised in a positive way. And I only had to wait 5 minutes instead of a 2 week call back timeframe. What’s up with that?
 So just a reminder.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

Elle :) said:


> Did you receive the same amount you paid for the UC Tourist tickets? Or was it a lesser value? I’m trying to decide if I should buy tickets straight through Disney or UC T.



I'm fairly certain I got the gate price, not the discounted UC price. So I saved like 30bucks each AP.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

DL1WDW2 said:


> Well with almost 5000 posts, I think it is safe to agree pricing is a factor only Disney knows. I am not trying to be the most correct just wanting to mention an actual result that includes a price. it has been frustrating as so many mention their success with getting new ticketing vouchers without the determined price . It is also almost  impossible to find current info on the WDW and DVC websites. But we all know about price surge and price increase. A few of us wanted to go ahead and make the purchase to book our Park Pass entry . I expected an increase and was surprised in a positive way. And I only had to wait 5 minutes instead of a 2 week call back timeframe. What’s up with that?
> So just a reminder.



For AP prices or ticket prices? AP prices have not gone up.


----------



## subtchr

DL1WDW2 said:


> Well with almost 5000 posts, I think it is safe to agree pricing is a factor only Disney knows. I am not trying to be the most correct just wanting to mention an actual result that includes a price. it has been frustrating as so many mention their success with getting new ticketing vouchers without the determined price . It is also almost  impossible to find current info on the WDW and DVC websites. But we all know about price surge and price increase. A few of us wanted to go ahead and make the purchase to book our Park Pass entry . I expected an increase and was surprised in a positive way. And I only had to wait 5 minutes instead of a 2 week call back timeframe. What’s up with that?
> So just a reminder.



Data points are always good to have. That's why I also shared my experience and the price I paid.

My only point was that you seemed to be disputing the recent price adjustment, since your AP cost was the same. The comment about the price increase was about tickets, not APs.


----------



## MarriedAtDisney

Our annual passes expired last March (9th) and we didn't renew because we didn't know what the parks were doing.  Now we have multiple trips planned and they're not selling new passes. Is there any chance we could 'renew' these expired passes? I'm not looking for a discount, i'd pay "new" prices, I just would prefer an annual pass over the daily tickets given the nature of our planned trips (several 3-5 day trips).


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

MarriedAtDisney said:


> Our annual passes expired last March (9th) and we didn't renew because we didn't know what the parks were doing.  Now we have multiple trips planned and they're not selling new passes. Is there any chance we could 'renew' these expired passes? I'm not looking for a discount, i'd pay "new" prices, I just would prefer an annual pass over the daily tickets given the nature of our planned trips (several 3-5 day trips).


Sorry out of luck


----------



## jeneric997

For those of you who were able to purchase new APs that were vouchers- are they transferable?


----------



## dina444444

jeneric997 said:


> For those of you who were able to purchase new APs that were vouchers- are they transferable?


Mine was a downgrade renewal (premier to gold) and it shows this.


----------



## jeneric997

Great!  We have been holding on to an AP voucher for years and we have 2 APs that we are waiting for a call back because they expired in Nov. 2020 and we forgot to renew.  We have 4 people who need an AP, so I was going to try to renew the 2 gold DVC ones, but then reassign one and give our old Voucher to our DD who currently has the AP that can be renewed, since she lives there and could use the Platinum.  That will cover 3 of us and save some money.

The fourth person will just have to buy regular tickets.


----------



## sdk1231

I phoned Annual Passholder line today requesting Early Annual Pass Renewal (my renewal window opens at the end of this month).  I have a resort reservation for October and wanted to book park reservations.  I was told that they will not renew annual passes early.  They told me to buy regular tickets, and when my AP renewal window opens, phone to have the cost of the tickets applied to the AP renewal.  Interesting.


----------



## beesly

MarriedAtDisney said:


> Our annual passes expired last March (9th) and we didn't renew because we didn't know what the parks were doing.  Now we have multiple trips planned and they're not selling new passes. Is there any chance we could 'renew' these expired passes? I'm not looking for a discount, i'd pay "new" prices, I just would prefer an annual pass over the daily tickets given the nature of our planned trips (several 3-5 day trips).



The best way to find out if they will allow you to purchase a new pass based on your circumstances is to call and ask - and then maybe ask again in person if you’re told no over the phone.

Today I got a call to let me know that my DD is eligible to purchase a new pass. I called last week and was told I’d get a call back within 30 days. The total price for the new pass (Platinum, non-FL resident) is $1,272.68. Since we’ve already purchased tickets, the CM’s advice was to wait until we arrive and go to Guest Relations to have the ticket price applied toward the AP purchase. While on the phone, I expected a “no” but asked anyway if they might make an exception and allow me to purchase a pass, too (mine expired in late December 2019), since my minor daughter will have one. The phone CM told me that he wouldn’t be able to approve that for me, but he was going to make a note in the file and suggested that I ask in person at Guest Relations when purchasing my DD’s pass. He said, “It’s always worth asking - the worst they can say is no.”


----------



## DL1WDW2

beesly said:


> The best way to find out if they will allow you to purchase a new pass based on your circumstances is to call and ask - and then maybe ask again in person if you’re told no over the phone.
> 
> Today I got a call to let me know that my DD is eligible to purchase a new pass. I called last week and was told I’d get a call back within 30 days. The total price for the new pass (Platinum, non-FL resident) is $1,272.68. Since we’ve already purchased tickets, the CM’s advice was to wait until we arrive and go to Guest Relations to have the ticket price applied toward the AP purchase. While on the phone, I expected a “no” but asked anyway if they might make an exception and allow me to purchase a pass, too (mine expired in late December 2019), since my minor daughter will have one. The phone CM told me that he wouldn’t be able to approve that for me, but he was going to make a note in the file and suggested that I ask in person at Guest Relations when purchasing my DD’s pass. He said, “It’s always worth asking - the worst they can say is no.”


I wonder the price tag factor with all of the staffing and phone calls and confusion with cast advice ... eventually Disney has to throw in towel and Open up AP sales... otherwise guest relations line for Ticket Center at Disney Springs will be longer than long.
DVC Gold Pass was $632.71 and is now $650.72 nline source 2/23/21
3/4/21 Platinum AP no discount (Fl or  DVC) $1272.68 : online source

I purchased Sunday 2/28/21 w/ DVC/Fl resident discount at Ticket Center in DS Platinum AP =$813.66 and includes expire date from extension to April 2022.  No blockouts

Anybody else want to add their pricing.
Do you expect Disney to announce return of Sales and price increase at same time?
Do you think DVC will continue this perk at same time sales renew?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

DL1WDW2 said:


> I wonder the price tag factor with all of the staffing and phone calls and confusion with cast advice ... eventually Disney has to throw in towel and Open up AP sales... otherwise guest relations line for Ticket Center at Disney Springs will be longer than long.
> DVC Gold Pass was $632.71 and is now $650.72 nline source 2/23/21
> 3/4/21 Platinum AP no discount (Fl or  DVC) $1272.68 :
> I purchased Sunday 2/28/21 w/ DVC/Fl resident discount at Ticket Center in DS Platinum AP =$813.66 and includes expire date from extension to April 2022.
> 
> Anybody else want to add their pricing.
> Do you expect Disney to announce return of Sales and price increase at same time?




Just renewed Monday  waited an hour on hold with DVC MS


----------



## lhuggi1

I received noticed my annual pass is expiring in Apr. it gives me the option to renew and I want to HOWEVER can someone clarify if I renew it. When will it be active??? When I renew it on that date or the first time I go thru a turnstile! 
im in Canada  and with the border still closed I just want to be sensible as the renewal rate is so much cheaper.


----------



## CJK

lhuggi1 said:


> I received noticed my annual pass is expiring in Apr. it gives me the option to renew and I want to HOWEVER can someone clarify if I renew it. When will it be active??? When I renew it on that date or the first time I go thru a turnstile!
> im in Canada  and with the border still closed I just want to be sensible as the renewal rate is so much cheaper.


When you renew, the new pass begins right when the old one expires.

ETA: I hear you on the Canadian border issue. I'm Canadian too. We cancelled our passes last summer. We then bought new ones over the winter. Because we bought new passes at full price, ours won't be activated until we arrive. You could consider calling and asking for new passes instead of renewal passes. It will cost more, but if permitted, it could give you peace of mind.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

your pass will be active from your expiration date no matter when you activate it


----------



## lhuggi1

Thank you for the reply!
How long after my pass  expiry do I have to renew?


----------



## CJK

lhuggi1 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> How long after my pass  expiry do I have to renew?


1 month. I edited my reply above, to suggest that you could always try for new passes instead of renewal passes. Disney may say no, but maybe worth a shot?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

lhuggi1 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> How long after my pass  expiry do I have to renew?


60 days prior - 30 days after


----------



## lhuggi1

Thank you so much! 
I think new passes are the way to go. 
I’ll call the passholder line and inquire
I just don’t want to put out money again and lose months I can’t go. 
Fingers crossed vaccine roll out quickly and safely for all. Get us back to our WDW lives!!!


----------



## subtchr

sdk1231 said:


> I phoned Annual Passholder line today requesting Early Annual Pass Renewal (my renewal window opens at the end of this month).  I have a resort reservation for October and wanted to book park reservations.  I was told that they will not renew annual passes early.  They told me to buy regular tickets, and when my AP renewal window opens, phone to have the cost of the tickets applied to the AP renewal.  Interesting.



Try again.

I just did the exact same thing Monday.

My pass  expires the end of July. I want to be able to book parks for a fall trip I don’t even have booked yet. The cast member was happy to do it.

ETA: the cm on the passholder line could have handled the entire transaction had I wanted to use a credit card. But since I wanted to apply the value of an existing ticket in my account and a Disney gift card, he had to forward me to ticketing. But the cm there had no problem completing the transaction.

I now have my current AP and a renewal certificate in my MDE.


----------



## Tess

sdk1231 said:


> I phoned Annual Passholder line today requesting Early Annual Pass Renewal (my renewal window opens at the end of this month).  I have a resort reservation for October and wanted to book park reservations.  I was told that they will not renew annual passes early.  They told me to buy regular tickets, and when my AP renewal window opens, phone to have the cost of the tickets applied to the AP renewal.  Interesting.



I was told the same, but ours doesn't expire until October and during our stay.  Since were so far out from our expiration date and October trip, we purchased the requisite number of days in PH tickets so that we could make park reservations.  We were told we could apply the cost toward our renewal when the 60 day window opened or just wait until we arrived in October and do it at Guest Services.


----------



## Runnsally

My experience today with the Passholder Line...
My wife and I had APs that expired during the pandemic (our 2 kids did not) and we were able to buy new APs that we haven’t activated yet.  I called the AP line to see if they would let me purchase two APs for our kids so that we could all be on the same cycle and they said no (which I expected).  I was told the only exception is that you can purchase a new AP for a child turning 3 who now needs a ticket (a little weird).  Seems like WDW is planning an AP price increase or program change soon or really wants to limit capacity at the moment (or both!).


----------



## ScubaCat

DL1WDW2 said:


> DVC Gold Pass was $632.71 and is now $650.72 nline source 2/23/21


That increase took place on 2/11/2020 (before the shutdown).


----------



## winterwhite

Nope. I cancelled my pass on August 10, 2020 that was set to expire December 9, 2020. I  purchased a new pass on Feb 24 and entered a park with it that day, my expiration is 2/24/2022.


Chris Ehlers said:


> your pass will be active from your expiration date no matter when you activate it


----------



## Takket

man am I confused.......... sorry if this has been asked but i can't flip through 250 pages lol

So my wife is a former AP holder. We always booked RO, she'd get the AP discount when offered, and i'd buy a 5 day hopper.

Now she's telling me with the park reservation system we can't do that. That park reservations are pulled from different databases. We planned on buying a package with two five day hoppers (since we can't buy AP now) and IF we felt like by the time November comes that we would be back again within a year, OR if AP discount drops, that we would upgrade her to the AP. But she's telling me she would lose any park reservations and/or fastpasses made with the hopper which would obviously screw over our trip.

Is this true? Can you not upgrade to an AP and keep your reservations?


----------



## elgerber

winterwhite said:


> Nope. I cancelled my pass on August 10, 2020 that was set to expire December 9, 2020. I  purchased a new pass on Feb 24 and entered a park with it that day, my expiration is 2/24/2022.


I assume you paid full price though, for a new pass? That reply was answering someone who was renewing, not purchasing a new pass voucher.


----------



## lanejudy

Takket said:


> Is this true? Can you not upgrade to an AP and keep your reservations?



A party can have more than 1 kind of tickets and still get park reservations.  With an AP and an on-site reservation, all could pull from the Resort bucket.  

Right now, nobody can upgrade to an AP.  But your park reservations would not be impacted if that were to become an option by November.  Despite what the website notes, the park reservation is _not_ actually tied to the specific ticket and will remain in place as long as everyone has valid ticket media.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

winterwhite said:


> Nope. I cancelled my pass on August 10, 2020 that was set to expire December 9, 2020. I  purchased a new pass on Feb 24 and entered a park with it that day, my expiration is 2/24/2022.


Yes, and how much did you pay?  It wasnt at the Renewal Discount I'm sure


----------



## sdk1231

subtchr said:


> Try again.
> 
> I just did the exact same thing Monday.
> 
> My pass  expires the end of July. I want to be able to book parks for a fall trip I don’t even have booked yet. The cast member was happy to do it.
> 
> ETA: the cm on the passholder line could have handled the entire transaction had I wanted to use a credit card. But since I wanted to apply the value of an existing ticket in my account and a Disney gift card, he had to forward me to ticketing. But the cm there had no problem completing the transaction.
> 
> I now have my current AP and a renewal certificate in my MDE.


Wow - crazy.  Guess you got lucky with your CM and I got unlucky!  LOL!  Well, I went ahead and purchased 3 single day tickets in order to make park reservations for Oct.  I've got a trip at the end of this month, so I'll visit a CM in person to renew my AP's and have my single day ticket prices applied to the renewal.


----------



## Elle :)

Just wanted to come back and update with my AP experience.

My AP expired in Nov/Dec 2020. I called Disney about 2 weeks ago inquiring about getting a new one. They submitted a form and told me it could take 30 days to hear back. I called again a few days ago (I know, I'm impatient). They submitted the form (again) and I got a call back today! Of course, me being me, I immediately declined the call because it came from an 800 number.  I called back the Disney pass holder line and put myself in a digital line for a call back. They called back after about 75 minutes and I spoke with a rep who went through everything again and then told me someone would call me back shortly. I received a call back within about 20 minutes and I was able to purchase AP's for my husband and myself. Yay!


----------



## Elle :)

Quick question. We've always purchased the Platinum Plus passes. The new pass is a "Platinum pass." Does this pass not include the water parks? I'm hoping to go to Blizzard Beach a couple times.


----------



## Runnsally

Elle :) said:


> Just wanted to come back and update with my AP experience.
> 
> My AP expired in Nov/Dec 2020. I called Disney about 2 weeks ago inquiring about getting a new one. They submitted a form and told me it could take 30 days to hear back. I called again a few days ago (I know, I'm impatient). They submitted the form (again) and I got a call back today! Of course, me being me, I immediately declined the call because it came from an 800 number.  I called back the Disney pass holder line and put myself in a digital line for a call back. They called back after about 75 minutes and I spoke with a rep who went through everything again and then told me someone would call me back shortly. I received a call back within about 20 minutes and I was able to purchase AP's for my husband and myself. Yay!


Did your husband also have a recently expired AP?


----------



## dina444444

Elle :) said:


> Quick question. We've always purchased the Platinum Plus passes. The new pass is a "Platinum pass." Does this pass not include the water parks? I'm hoping to go to Blizzard Beach a couple times.


It doesn’t include the water parks. Since the water parks haven’t reopened yet they are not selling passes that include access. You should be able to upgrade to platinum plus after the water parks reopen.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Platinum plus sales will resume March 7


----------



## Elle :)

Runnsally said:


> Did your husband also have a recently expired AP?



Yes, he did. It also expired Nov/Dec.


----------



## Elle :)

dina444444 said:


> It doesn’t include the water parks. Since the water parks haven’t reopened yet they are not selling passes that include access. You should be able to upgrade to platinum plus after the water parks reopen.



Makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------



## beesly

Elle :) said:


> Just wanted to come back and update with my AP experience.
> 
> My AP expired in Nov/Dec 2020. I called Disney about 2 weeks ago inquiring about getting a new one. They submitted a form and told me it could take 30 days to hear back. I called again a few days ago (I know, I'm impatient). They submitted the form (again) and I got a call back today! Of course, me being me, I immediately declined the call because it came from an 800 number.  I called back the Disney pass holder line and put myself in a digital line for a call back. They called back after about 75 minutes and I spoke with a rep who went through everything again and then told me someone would call me back shortly. I received a call back within about 20 minutes and I was able to purchase AP's for my husband and myself. Yay!



Thanks for sharing this! Gives me hope that they might allow me to purchase a pass for myself while I’m buying my DD’s. Interesting that your call came from an 800 number - when they called me about my DD’s pass the other day, they called me from a number that I knew was Disney’s - 407-939-7532.


----------



## Elle :)

beesly said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Gives me hope that they might allow me to purchase a pass for myself while I’m buying my DD’s. Interesting that your call came from an 800 number - when they called me about my DD’s pass the other day, they called me from a number that I knew was Disney’s - 407-939-7532.



It surprised me too! That left me picking up another 800 call, for fear of missing them again (nope, it was a cold call from Quicken loans ). My final call did come from a 407 Disney number.


----------



## Castlequeen5

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Platinum plus sales will resume March 7


Do you mean sales resume online or still only over the phone?  I’m considering trying to get another AP after I canceled mine last summer.  But I’d rather just wait and do it online, instead of calling, waiting, and playing phone tag...especially if it starts back on Sunday.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Still only over the phone


----------



## bloomcruisers

I'm also waiting for a callback to repurchase. So from people's experience, it could be from an 800 number OR a 407 area code?
Glad I saw that because I wouldn't have normally answered an unknown 800 number.


----------



## Isabelle12345

I got a call from a 407 number but I missed it and they didn’t leave a voice mail
The phone number was 407-216-5048 and when I dial it, it says invalid phone number...
Should I call back ticketing or should I expect a call back from Disney?
Has anyone been given a phone number to call back directly?


----------



## JayMunOne

I'm not one to call people out, but if you have AP issues, don't ever speak to the supervisor CAROLINE at the Disney Springs Guest Relations location.

Short of it: I cancelled my Platinum Plus Annual Pass last year due to pandemic.  One week ago, I purchased four day passes for my son and I over the phone and went to Disney Springs Guest Relations Thursday night, two days ago, to pick up the passes there.  The very nice woman I worked with (who would have saved me today if I could have recalled her name today) told me that I was eligible to get my APs for my son and I back, and I could apply the money paid for the four day tickets, to my APs.  At first, she said that we could only get Platinum, not Platinum Plus.  I told her because we golf so much, we would need the Platinum Plus.  She went into the back, came back out and said we could do it.  At the time, I decided to hold because my son was with me and I wanted to surprise him.

This morning I returned to Disney Springs Guest Relations to buy the passes, surprise my son, and head to Epcot today.  I had to go through the same song and dance (where they said only Platinum, I said I was a Platinum Plus AP holder, and we need Platinum Plus for golf).  This person went into the back and brought out CAROLINE, who essentially called me a liar.  She said there was no way they could have possibly approved this two days ago, because it was not documented anywhere and that the policy is black and white and this was due to pandemic.  I asked her if she could determine who worked with me based upon the handwriting on the cards, or the time I showed up Thursday night, or the desk I was at.  She looked at me like I was crazy, got loud and very rude and said "Sir we can't sell you a pass we aren't selling anyone else."  I said "thanks for nothing" and walked out.

So now I don't know what to do.  And now I'm one to call people out.


----------



## lanejudy

JayMunOne said:


> So now I don't know what to do. And now I'm one to call people out.


I believe the Platinum Plus AP will be available starting tomorrow (3/7) when Blizzard Beach opens.  You should be able to upgrade.


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> Hopefully making progress on one of DH checks. Just received a call from Lake Buena Vista, I picked up immediately, lol..
> the CM was calling to get a NEW ADDRESS...mind you, we received our partial refunds back in the summer and I gave AP CM's new addresses a month ago...low and behold, CM was calling again to confirm address..
> Hopefully one of DH checks will be mailed...gave the CM the reference number that I was given for Friday's call...hopefully we will get this one soon and the other three soon!


ONE month today from the CM calling to confirm address. The saga continues on our AP refunds. Utterly ridiculous!! Guess I will have to waste another minimum hour on yet another follow up call! In addition to AP Refunds, Blizzard Beach opened this week and we were promised our Water Park Refunds in November...still waiting. This is so unacceptable!


----------



## JayMunOne

lanejudy said:


> I believe the Platinum Plus AP will be available starting tomorrow (3/7) when Blizzard Beach opens.  You should be able to upgrade.


Well, today is March 7. I called this morning at 7am and got the same BS. So Platinum Plus is not available starting March 7.


----------



## MarBee

So I’m trying to catch up on this thread after not checking on it much in the past 2 months.  I want to double check with others’ experiences to see if what I want can/will most likely happen.

We had out of state Platinum Plus APs that expired June 2020.  I would like to purchase regular out of state APs (not Platinum Plus); however, I don’t want to activate until our next planned trip in November 2021 so that they would expire in November 2022.

Is there even a possibility of this working?  Or if I get to purchase our APs, will I have to have them start/end in June since that was my original expiration date?  I realize nothing is set in stone but am open to any advice, experiences, etc.


----------



## Runnsally

MarBee said:


> So I’m trying to catch up on this thread after not checking on it much in the past 2 months.  I want to double check with others’ experiences to see if what I want can/will most likely happen.
> 
> We had out of state Platinum Plus APs that expired June 2020.  I would like to purchase regular out of state APs (not Platinum Plus); however, I don’t want to activate until our next planned trip in November 2021 so that they would expire in November 2022.
> 
> Is there even a possibility of this working?  Or if I get to purchase our APs, will I have to have them start/end in June since that was my original expiration date?  I realize nothing is set in stone but am open to any advice, experiences, etc.


If I'm understanding your situation correctly, you can call the passholder line and purchase vouchers for new Platinum APs at the current cost of a new pass.  These will be vouchers that will have a start date based on the first time you use them for park entry.


----------



## MarBee

Runnsally said:


> If I'm understanding your situation correctly, you can call the passholder line and purchase vouchers for new Platinum APs at the current cost of a new pass.  These will be vouchers that will have a start date based on the first time you use them for park entry.


Thank you!  That’s exactly what I was wanting to do


----------



## lanejudy

JayMunOne said:


> Well, today is March 7. I called this morning at 7am and got the same BS. So Platinum Plus is not available starting March 7.


I had heard they would be an option for “recovery” APs once the first waterpark is open.  APs still aren’t generally available so it’s not surprising you can’t upgrade through regular ticket sales; did you call the AP number?  If you are still there you could try in-person - maybe try at BB instead of DS.


----------



## Pooh2

MarBee said:


> Thank you!  That’s exactly what I was wanting to do



Can you please report back with your experience?
I want to do the same for APs that expire in April (have not used since before the park closure).


----------



## Tiggerish

I am out of state and had an Platinum AP that was expiring on May 8, 2020. I called on May 4, 2020 and requested the cancellation with refund option.  I received my refund in mid September. 

I called on February 24, 2021 and made my request to purchase a new Platinum AP.  They took my information, said there was no guarantee that I could buy a new pass but I would be called back within 30 days.  Because I have a trip with extended family set for the first part of June, I went ahead and on March 4, 2021 purchased a discounted 5 day park hopper from UC requesting the hard ticket to be mailed option.  UC emailed me a ticket number the next day that I used to make my park reservations.  The actual ticket is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.

Today, March 7 (on a Sunday no less) I got a call from Disney ticketing and was given the opportunity to purchase the annual pass at the current rate of $1,272.68, but was given full credit for the Disney price of the 5 day park hopper ticket.  The lady that called me explained that all my park reservations would remain intact but I would need to take the voucher information they would email to me to guest services outside one of the parks or Disney Springs to activate the AP.  The AP will start the day I first use it to enter a parks.  She even asked me to log into my MDE account while she still on the phone with me so I could verify the resort and park reservations were still there.   I am a happy person today!


----------



## karen4546

sdk1231 said:


> I phoned Annual Passholder line today requesting Early Annual Pass Renewal (my renewal window opens at the end of this month).  I have a resort reservation for October and wanted to book park reservations.  I was told that they will not renew annual passes early.  They told me to buy regular tickets, and when my AP renewal window opens, phone to have the cost of the tickets applied to the AP renewal.  Interesting.


I chatted with a CM on the DVC site and got the opposite response.  My pass expires in SEptember and I have a reservation for October and can not make park reservations.  The CM said I can renew my pass and have the certificate on my account and make park reservations.


----------



## MarBee

Pooh2 said:


> Can you please report back with your experience?
> I want to do the same for APs that expire in April (have not used since before the park closure).


Will do!  I’m planning on calling whenever I get down time at work this week.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Hi! I haven't checked this thread in a while but I was able to 'renew' our passes that we canceled over the summer. Our APs (out of state) were set to expire in August of 2020 (then they extended our expiration date), but we canceled them around May/June. I wrote an email and called asking to renew our passes and about a month later we received a call back. We are now DVC owners so we were able to do the DVC rate for our new APs. I am so grateful to have our APs back!


----------



## JayMunOne

lanejudy said:


> I had heard they would be an option for “recovery” APs once the first waterpark is open.  APs still aren’t generally available so it’s not surprising you can’t upgrade through regular ticket sales; did you call the AP number?  If you are still there you could try in-person - maybe try at BB instead of DS.


I tried VIP Passholder, ticket services, guest services and email all today. No dice. I was a Platinum Plus and cancelled and they won't allow me to do it, despite saying they would Thursday. So sick of Disney BS. Nah, don't take my money.


----------



## Kdp2

Thanks for everyone’s comments here which were very helpful to me!
Our APs were expiring Nov 2020. We cancelled due to covid via the email Disney sent. All our passes were cancelled and refunds received by September, except for the pass belonging to my now 5yo. Somehow that one was missed. His pass is still active and now expires 4/2021. I didn’t bother to call at the time and waste 2 hours trying to get a refund for that. 
On 2/25 I called ticketing to request new annual passes, as we plan to return to Disney later this year. I got a call back today (11 days later). We were able to purchase Gold passes for everyone in the party. They allowed me to purchase one for my 5yo that will start when ours start so we will be on the same cycle. They also allowed me to purchase one for my now 3yo who didn’t need a pass previously.
Immediately after the phone call I could see the passes were active in MDE and I was able to make park reservations! I’m thrilled to be headed back to Disney soon!


----------



## Runnsally

We may see a rise in kids turning three over the next several months.


----------



## Panlover

Trying to decide what to do; my son and I will be eligible for APs based on the criteria previously discussed on this thread (mine was cancelled in august, my son just turned 3)  My husband will not be as he hasn’t previously had an AP; obviously some pixie dust may happen but I want to assume that is not going to happen. We currently have 10 day tickets with park hopper & sports and will be in Florida from March 20-April 4. Right now we have park passes for all 10 days for all of us, I worry if I change to AP it will be harder to get reservations for my son and I that match my husbands; but with parking and my desire to have memory maker it is obviously worth it to upgrade my son and/or myself to an AP (we will be back for a wedding in October). Should I try to upgrade us all now? Keep my tickets with my guaranteed dates during this busy time? Try to upgrade at Disney springs later in the trip (I assume I won’t get all my parking refunded if I do this option)?


----------



## CarolynFH

Panlover said:


> Trying to decide what to do; my son and I will be eligible for APs based on the criteria previously discussed on this thread (mine was cancelled in august, my son just turned 3)  My husband will not be as he hasn’t previously had an AP; obviously some pixie dust may happen but I want to assume that is not going to happen. We currently have 10 day tickets with park hopper & sports and will be in Florida from March 20-April 4. Right now we have park passes for all 10 days for all of us, I worry if I change to AP it will be harder to get reservations for my son and I that match my husbands; but with parking and my desire to have memory maker it is obviously worth it to upgrade my son and/or myself to an AP (we will be back for a wedding in October). Should I try to upgrade us all now? Keep my tickets with my guaranteed dates during this busy time? Try to upgrade at Disney springs later in the trip (I assume I won’t get all my parking refunded if I do this option)?


Based on posts on this and other threads, upgrading your tickets won't affect your pre-existing park passes at all.  They'll just stay as they are (unless you cancel them).


----------



## Panlover

CarolynFH said:


> Based on posts on this and other threads, upgrading your tickets won't affect your pre-existing park passes at all.  They'll just stay as they are (unless you cancel them).


Even for non property reservations? Sorry if this is a redundant question. This thread is long and I have been trying to get through it going backwards but haven’t made it all the way yet. It’s hard managing my desire to spend all my time researching this trip and working the job that pays for it.


----------



## Runnsally

Panlover said:


> Even for non property reservations? Sorry if this is a redundant question. This thread is long and I have been trying to get through it going backwards but haven’t made it all the way yet. It’s hard managing my desire to spend all my time researching this trip and working the job that pays for it.


Of course nothing is 100%, but all indications are that the park passes will stick around if you switch your ticket media.


----------



## jeneric997

So daughter got a call back and was able to purchase new Gold APs for the ones that expired in November.  We were NOT able to reassign the APs.  It showed we could, but when we tried , it would not do it.  So I guess she will try to upgrade to Platinum when she uses it.  Some lucky family member will get our voucher worth a Platinum pass!


----------



## Runnsally

jeneric997 said:


> So daughter got a call back and was able to purchase new Gold APs for the ones that expired in November.  We were NOT able to reassign the APs.  It showed we could, but when we tried , it would not do it.  So I guess she will try to upgrade to Platinum when she uses it.  Some lucky family member will get our voucher worth a Platinum pass!


Interesting/surprising that the vouchers can’t be reassigned.  Wonder if anyone else has had that experience?


----------



## Isabelle12345

Runnsally said:


> Interesting/surprising that the vouchers can’t be reassigned.  Wonder if anyone else has had that experience?


Same here!
It says « there are Fastpass+ associated with this ticket » and an error mistake. There is a phone number to call but I haven’t tried it


----------



## bloomcruisers

Just got my callback to repurchase passes that we took refunds for last year. It was only 9 days from my call requesting to repurchase.
I am very glad I saw here that the call could be from an 800 number because mine was and I don’t usually answer those.
The cost was $1722 for 3 adult Florida Silver passes.


----------



## carseatguru

If your pass expired November 2020 will they let you get a new pass?


----------



## jeneric997

carseatguru said:


> If your pass expired November 2020 will they let you get a new pass?


Yes, ours expired in November 2020 and we just got new vouchers.


----------



## carseatguru

jeneric997 said:


> Yes, ours expired in November 2020 and we just got new vouchers.


Thanks!

 Has anyone successfully been able to reassign their vouchers to someone else?


----------



## Runnsally

carseatguru said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Has anyone successfully been able to reassign their vouchers to someone else?


Great question...hope someone can report back

Also, as a “carseatguru” the disappearance  of magical express must give you angina...the combination of a rental car and car seats is the worst!


----------



## carseatguru

Runnsally said:


> Great question...hope someone can report back
> 
> Also, as a “carseatguru” the disappearance  of magical express must give you angina...the combination of a rental car and car seats is the worst!


LOL! My youngest is 12 now but yes, I can see how that's going to be a nightmare for families!


----------



## mjr0483

I saw some random posts in this thread that Disney AP sales for platinum were to start up on 3/7.
Is this accurate?
Is it just the Platinum?


----------



## subtchr

mjr0483 said:


> I saw some random posts in this thread that Disney AP sales for platinum were to start up on 3/7.
> Is this accurate?
> Is it just the Platinum?



No, I think you may have misunderstood.

No new APs are being sold.

The only significance of March 7 was that Blizzard Beach reopened. So from that point it's possible that current or former Platinum Plus passholders could renew or somehow reinstate the Plus option. I'm not sure of those details.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Platinum plus can be renewed


----------



## CanucksRock

My pass expired in November. I emailed about getting a new one - got the we are not currently selling AP’s reply. So guess I have to phone. I don’t know know when I can go; but as soon as travel restrictions lift (Canada) I am going.


----------



## Runnsally

CanucksRock said:


> My pass expired in November. I emailed about getting a new one - got the we are not currently selling AP’s reply. So guess I have to phone. I don’t know know when I can go; but as soon as travel restrictions lift (Canada) I am going.


That’s annoying...you should call the Passholder line.  407-WDW-PASS


----------



## CanucksRock

Called, about a 20 minutes wait. She confirmed I qualify, so now I wait for the call back


----------



## jesskeys91

Alright so my pass was due to expire in May 2020. It was then extended but because I wasn’t comfortable traveling yet at the time I ended up cancelling and getting the refund. I have an upcoming trip April 12 with 6 day tickets that I’m hoping to be able to upgrade to an Annual Pass since I should qualify to get one. My first park is Epcot and we will be entering through international gateway. Is it better to wait and try and upgrade in person at the International Gateway guest relations or will I have better luck calling? My concern with calling is the wait for a call back my take too long since my trip is only a month out. Is in person better/does it matter where in person or is calling better?


----------



## OB1

jesskeys91 said:


> Alright so my pass was due to expire in May 2020. It was then extended but because I wasn’t comfortable traveling yet at the time I ended up cancelling and getting the refund. I have an upcoming trip April 12 with 6 day tickets that I’m hoping to be able to upgrade to an Annual Pass since I should qualify to get one. My first park is Epcot and we will be entering through international gateway. Is it better to wait and try and upgrade in person at the International Gateway guest relations or will I have better luck calling? My concern with calling is the wait for a call back my take too long since my trip is only a month out. Is in person better/does it matter where in person or is calling better?



I have a very similar situation. I did call, and waiting 2 weeks for the call back. I am being allowed to get a new annual pass, but since my tickets originally came from UnderCover tourist, they are only able to upgrade in person (go figure, and hard to believe). I was told to visit guest services at Disney Springs. My account has been noted so wife & I can upgrade. We are holding 4 day hopper passes, purchased FEB 2020 with the plans to visit last DEC and upgrade to annual. GOOD LUCK


----------



## jesskeys91

OB1 said:


> I have a very similar situation. I did call, and waiting 2 weeks for the call back. I am being allowed to get a new annual pass, but since my tickets originally came from ******************, they are only able to upgrade in person (go figure, and hard to believe). I was told to visit guest services at Disney Springs. My account has been noted so wife & I can upgrade. We are holding 4 day hopper passes, purchased FEB 2020 with the plans to visit last DEC and upgrade to annual. GOOD LUCK



Good luck to you too! Mine are directly from Disney so idk if that matters. I went that route just to try and ease the process.


----------



## Runnsally

jesskeys91 said:


> Good luck to you too! Mine are directly from Disney so idk if that matters. I went that route just to try and ease the process.


I would definitely try and call before your trip. At least they will likely put a note on your account that you are eligible for a new AP.


----------



## sghokie

jeneric997 said:


> Yes, ours expired in November 2020 and we just got new vouchers.



When you get this renewal, when does it start for your new year?


----------



## Runnsally

sghokie said:


> When you get this renewal, when does it start for your new year?


The voucher start date is upon first use in a park and in case you want to horde them, they are valid until 2030 (at least).


----------



## Claudia1

I was just on hold for 56 minutes and didn't get a CM.   It went straight to the recorded message about doing the survey!  Ugh!


----------



## tofubeast

I have APs that are not activated. They expire in 2030 and I bought them 2 years ago. My child is now 10, and when I bought them she was obviously a "Child" in Disney's eye. What happens when we go to activate now that Disney thinks she is an "adult"? I think the price was the same as an adult when I bought them.


----------



## Rick195275

tofubeast said:


> I have APs that are not activated. They expire in 2030 and I bought them 2 years ago. My child is now 10, and when I bought them she was obviously a "Child" in Disney's eye. What happens when we go to activate now that Disney thinks she is an "adult"? I think the price was the same as an adult when I bought them.


I believe they are the same cost for annual passes and I’m not positive why they differentiate. Maybe someone else will correct me though lol


----------



## subtchr

tofubeast said:


> I have APs that are not activated. They expire in 2030 and I bought them 2 years ago. My child is now 10, and when I bought them she was obviously a "Child" in Disney's eye. What happens when we go to activate now that Disney thinks she is an "adult"? I think the price was the same as an adult when I bought them.



There are no "child" or "adult" APs. They are all the same price.


----------



## Brett Wyman

I was just accepted into the "AP recovery process", thats what this CM called it at least. Im waiting on my 30 day call back now.


----------



## tofubeast

subtchr said:


> There are no "child" or "adult" APs. They are all the same price.




When I purchased it, there was a child AP. Again, I think the price was the same. Even when I looked at MDE, it says under tickets/passes for her "ages 3-9."  But yes, I guess if the same price, it won't matter either way and will adjust when I activate it at GS.


----------



## MeridaAnn

When I got my new AP voucher, I *know* I read a page somewhere that listed Photopass and parking as now being included in the Silver Pass, but I'm second-guessing myself and now that I'm trying to find that page again, I can't find it anywhere. I don't remember if it was directly on Disney's site or if it was another site, but it was comparing all the pass options in a table to make it easy to see all of them at once. I can't find anything on the Disney website or app, since they're not publicly selling APs again yet and the only thing I can find in MDE is the blockout dates, but no info on any other benefits. Does anyone know of somewhere online that I can confirm what's included in the Silver Pass right now, or do I just have to call in and ask?


----------



## DaniPoppins

I had platinum annual passes for myself and my 10 yo daughter originally purchased through DVC. I opted for the partial refund last July. I just found out when I booked a DVC trip for this August that my pass was cancelled and refunded but my daughter's was not. (I wasn't sure exactly what the refund was supposed to be so didn't even pay much attention to the refund on my credit card.) My daughter's pass just expired 2 weeks ago. 

I was on hold yesterday for a total of 2 hours and 44 minutes. I finally spoke to one person after 2 hours and he transferred me to someone else. The second person I talked to was very friendly and helpful (the first guy was not AT ALL, he was almost nasty, very UN-magical!). I was put on the "AP recovery" call back list. He very politely told me I could be waiting for 30 days. 

I saw that someone else got called after 9 days on the list. Anyone else who was put on the list get called before the dreaded 30 days? I'm very worried that I'll be teaching or in the shower or something and miss the call.


----------



## jeneric997

DaniPoppins said:


> I had platinum annual passes for myself and my 10 yo daughter originally purchased through DVC. I opted for the partial refund last July. I just found out when I booked a DVC trip for this August that my pass was cancelled and refunded but my daughter's was not. (I wasn't sure exactly what the refund was supposed to be so didn't even pay much attention to the refund on my credit card.) My daughter's pass just expired 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I was on hold yesterday for a total of 2 hours and 44 minutes. I finally spoke to one person after 2 hours and he transferred me to someone else. The second person I talked to was very friendly and helpful (the first guy was not AT ALL, he was almost nasty, very UN-magical!). I was put on the "AP recovery" call back list. He very politely told me I could be waiting for 30 days.
> 
> I saw that someone else got called after 9 days on the list. Anyone else who was put on the list get called before the dreaded 30 days? I'm very worried that I'll be teaching or in the shower or something and miss the call.


We were called back in 8 days, but we have a reservation in late April.  Not sure if that made a difference.


----------



## Isabelle12345

I got called 10 days later too, and this was just a few weeks ago!


----------



## subtchr

MeridaAnn said:


> When I got my new AP voucher, I *know* I read a page somewhere that listed Photopass and parking as now being included in the Silver Pass, but I'm second-guessing myself and now that I'm trying to find that page again, I can't find it anywhere. I don't remember if it was directly on Disney's site or if it was another site, but it was comparing all the pass options in a table to make it easy to see all of them at once. I can't find anything on the Disney website or app, since they're not publicly selling APs again yet and the only thing I can find in MDE is the blockout dates, but no info on any other benefits. Does anyone know of somewhere online that I can confirm what's included in the Silver Pass right now, or do I just have to call in and ask?



Free parking has always been included with all pass types.

Photo downloads have never been included with Silver, only Gold and above.


----------



## Rick195275

Anyone been able to renew since blizzard beach reopened? Were you offered the water park option? Wondering if we will be able to add the plus to our platinum vouchers when we go next month.


----------



## Day-Day

My Platinum Pass expired on March 19.  It appears that I can renew online.  All indications are that this would be the normal renewal process and that my start-up date would be the date that my previous pass expired.  I probably won't visit WDW for at least 6 months so this would not be beneficial to me.

Has anyone renewed their annual pass that has recently expired?  Did it come in the form of a voucher to be activated at a later date or was it the usual type of renewal with activation on expiration date of the old pass?


----------



## CarolynFH

Day-Day said:


> My Platinum Pass expired on March 19.  It appears that I can renew online.  All indications are that this would be the normal renewal process and that my start-up date would be the date that my previous pass expired.  I probably won't visit WDW for at least 6 months so this would not be beneficial to me.
> 
> Has anyone renewed their annual pass that has recently expired?  Did it come in the form of a voucher to be activated at a later date or was it the usual type of renewal with activation on expiration date of the old pass?


Our DVC Gold APs expired March 11. We renewed them on March 1 at DS, normal renewal expiring March 11 next year. We weren’t planning to renew because we didn’t expect to visit WDW again until November or December, but then we looked at the price for a 7-day hopper, and it was only about $20 less than a renewal AP. We don’t know what a new DVC Gold AP would cost - assuming we could buy one in November - but we know it will be a lot more than the renewal, so we opted to renew. And then we had opportunity to book an RCI exchange into SSR in June, so we’ll get to use our renewal APs then!


----------



## kylenne

Day-Day said:


> My Platinum Pass expired on March 19.  It appears that I can renew online.  All indications are that this would be the normal renewal process and that my start-up date would be the date that my previous pass expired.  I probably won't visit WDW for at least 6 months so this would not be beneficial to me.
> 
> Has anyone renewed their annual pass that has recently expired?  Did it come in the form of a voucher to be activated at a later date or was it the usual type of renewal with activation on expiration date of the old pass?



My Platinum expired on 1/1/21 after being extended from the closures, I renewed online sometime last month (don’t remember when to be honest) and did not receive a voucher. It was activated immediately and my new expiration date is 1/1/22.


----------



## CanucksRock

Anyone had calls lately for buying new pass? I called a couple weeks ago, still waiting. (I know they said up to a month) Mine expired in November.


----------



## JarlOrion

FYI, I called on March 8 to get added to the AP Recovery list. I got called March 29. My previous pass expired in April 2020 and canceled it in the fall. I did run into issues with park reservations with resort availability and AP availability fighting and had to call to get certain parks reserved. It did seem like reservations are in constant flux with people making changes and different pools available.


----------



## GDUL

Going on 3 weeks since I called about getting APs.  No call back yet.


----------



## DisneyHumbug

I got called yesterday....exactly 3 weeks


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Thank you for these updates............I called about a week ago and look forward to hearing from them.
Getting shot number 2 soon.
Look forward to some Disney trips in the future!


----------



## Delaterrealalune

Called 3/9, received callback today.


----------



## beesly

Well, despite getting a call back a few weeks ago saying my DD is eligible, we stopped at Guest Relations in MK this morning and they weren’t able to help us because no one made a note on our account stating that she is eligible. I was hoping to avoid Disney Springs on this trip, but we’re heading there now to see if they can assist us.


----------



## beesly

beesly said:


> Well, despite getting a call back a few weeks ago saying my DD is eligible, we stopped at Guest Relations in MK this morning and they weren’t able to help us because no one made a note on our account stating that she is eligible. I was hoping to avoid Disney Springs on this trip, but we’re heading there now to see if they can assist us.



Follow up: We were able to get her AP at DS. They applied the value of the 4-day PH she activated earlier today, so I paid the difference of $656.72. I did ask politely if they would be willing to make an exception for me to purchase one for myself along with my DD’s (my last AP expired 12/28/19), and they politely denied my request. I expected that but figured it was worth asking.


----------



## huskies90

Park Reservation Question: 

Trying to make a reservation on 4/13. I am an annual pass holder and DHS is showing available for AP but not for resort guests which I am both. When I try to reserve, it is saying it is not available. This happened to me once back in November but I do not remember how I got it to work. Please help!!


----------



## Rick195275

Have people actually been receiving checks from Disney from their cancelled APs. I’ve had numerous calls, most of which ended with being told it was being processed, last call I was told it was taken care of and expect a check within 4-6 weeks...... that was 2 months ago and still no check. So frustrated with the hours of wasted time on hold and no real answers from Disney. Going to be there in less than 2 weeks so thinking I’ll just try guest services while there.


----------



## lanejudy

huskies90 said:


> I do not remember how I got it to work.


I assume you are staying onsite.  You’ll need to call.  The system defaults to “Resort Guest” and won’t pull from the AP bucket.


----------



## huskies90

lanejudy said:


> I assume you are staying onsite.  You’ll need to call.  The system defaults to “Resort Guest” and won’t pull from the AP bucket.


Thanks. Yes. You are correct. It is a system limitation. I called and they corrected it.


----------



## subtchr

huskies90 said:


> Park Reservation Question:
> 
> Trying to make a reservation on 4/13. I am an annual pass holder and DHS is showing available for AP but not for resort guests which I am both. When I try to reserve, it is saying it is not available. This happened to me once back in November but I do not remember how I got it to work. Please help!!



It's a common glitch, and requires a call to have them override the system to allow you to book as part of the AP pool.


----------



## DisneySwede

I cancelled July 30 and we are STILL waiting for a refund...anyone else in the same boat?   I sent WDW Guest Services an email today...it's getting a bit ridiculous....


----------



## Rick195275

DisneySwede said:


> I cancelled July 30 and we are STILL waiting for a refund...anyone else in the same boat?   I sent WDW Guest Services an email today...it's getting a bit ridiculous....


Still waiting.... I’ve “canceled“ multiple times now. My last call they told me it was never processed, the CM escalated my request and it was supposedly processed before we ended the call. “Expect a check for each annual pass in the next 4-6 weeks.” That was 2 months ago and I’ve still seen nothing. Ridiculous is one word for it.... some of the ones I would choose aren’t appropriate for the boards. We are headed down on the 16th so thinking I will try my luck at guest services if/when nothing shows up before then.


----------



## DisneySwede

Rick195275 said:


> Still waiting...



Well at least it's not just me but not good for you either!  Ridiculous was the nicest word I could use for the boards I hope you get it resolved at guest services....report back!


----------



## Pooh2

I just called to ask if we could buy a voucher instead of renewing our pass that expires in April. (We had two trips cancelled during shut down and cancelled 2 more trips due to the mask mandate this winter). 
She said "No, we cannot sell a voucher at this time. Have a magical day!"


----------



## dfularz

Rick195275 said:


> Have people actually been receiving checks from Disney from their cancelled APs. I’ve had numerous calls, most of which ended with being told it was being processed, last call I was told it was taken care of and expect a check within 4-6 weeks...... that was 2 months ago and still no check. So frustrated with the hours of wasted time on hold and no real answers from Disney. Going to be there in less than 2 weeks so thinking I’ll just try guest services while there.


This is exactly what is happening to me. After 10 months of waiting and many calls, I keep getting the same response that it is being processed. I was told it would be refunded back in January, but nothing has happened since and I just called this Monday to the same excuse, it's being processed. I'm beyond frustrated because we are booked for June.


----------



## JayMunOne

Rick195275 said:


> Anyone been able to renew since blizzard beach reopened? Were you offered the water park option? Wondering if we will be able to add the plus to our platinum vouchers when we go next month.


I'm guessing no. One month ago I tried like hell to reinstate my platinum plus annual passes that I cancelled last August. Was initially told yes then everyone said no and I had an awful experience at Disney Springs guest relations. I spent prob five hours on this during my vacation. The only thing they would do is Platinum. No platinum plus for golf and water parks.


----------



## GDUL

I called to see if I could purchase an AP to replace the ones that I had cancelled during the close down and was put into their AP recovery process.  It's almost 4 weeks since that call and our May vacation is coming up quickly and park reservations are filling up.  Has anyone bought park tickets and later was able to apply that purchase price to the AP purchase when they finally received their call back?  I've looked through this thread and wasn't able to find this answer and received conflicting information when I called Disney.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## beesly

GDUL said:


> I called to see if I could purchase an AP to replace the ones that I had cancelled during the close down and was put into their AP recovery process.  It's almost 4 weeks since that call and our May vacation is coming up quickly and park reservations are filling up.  Has anyone bought park tickets and later was able to apply that purchase price to the AP purchase when they finally received their call back?  I've looked through this thread and wasn't able to find this answer and received conflicting information when I called Disney.  Thanks in advance!



I was able to do this on 4/1 at Guest Relations at Disney Springs. I’ve seen others report that Guest Relations was able to do this over the phone, but the CM who called me back recommended that I do it after arrival.

We canceled and got a partial refund for my DD’s previous AP in August 2020. I purchased 4-day PHs for our recent trip as part of a package. My DD and I went to MK our first day using the tickets I’d purchased, then we went over to Disney Springs and they were able to upgrade her ticket there and I just paid the difference.


----------



## DisGuy101

We renewed my platinum annual pass and haven’t been able to get any weekend park reservations. Starting the end of this month, the parks will be closing at 6pm or 7pm.

It seems as if Disney is trying to block local annual pass holders from attending since they know we work during the week days and will likely come after work.

Why are they allowing people to renew if they are going to limit annual passes severely like this? It makes zero sense to own one now if you can’t get a reservation when you want.

I’m thinking of dropping to gold or canceling. Imagine Xmas? Waste of time trying to get a reservation since they will prioritize hotel guest. The whole thing is just unfair. Passes aren’t cheap and we aren’t getting our money’s worth.


----------



## beesly

DisGuy101 said:


> We renewed my platinum annual pass and haven’t been able to get any weekend park reservations. Starting the end of this month, the parks will be closing at 6pm or 7pm.



You may want to take another look at hours, as they were extended yesterday through almost all of June.


----------



## DisGuy101

T


beesly said:


> You may want to take another look at hours, as they were extended yesterday through almost all of June.


Thanks I just checked again


----------



## CanucksRock

I just got my call back -  it was a day shy of 4 weeks from my original call to be added to the list. So now I need Canada to remove travel restrictions so I can use it before 2099  (Targeting September)


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

DisGuy101 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks I just checked again


Park hour increase does not increase capacity for that day


----------



## beesly

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Park hour increase does not increase capacity for that day



The point is that they can now go on weekdays after work because there are longer park hours.


----------



## lhuggi1

Has anyone been successful in renewing an Annual Platinum Plus Pass yet?


----------



## DisGuy101

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Park hour increase does not increase capacity for that day


Vey true, although that at least allows us to try after after work. Capacity tends to open up in the evening after more people have left the park exhausted from a long day. I’ll give it few more weeks.


----------



## DisGuy101

lhuggi1 said:


> Has anyone been successful in renewing an Annual Platinum Plus Pass yet?



We renewed ours this month. No hassle at all outside magic kingdom.


----------



## tcrandal

Received a call back yesterday for our Gold pass renewals. Missed call at 8:30pm, called back after 9pm, got the internet support center, who is fielding calls for them, and after a few minutes of behind the scenes chats with the folks in passholder services and another department, they said they would call me back in a minute. They saw I qualified for a new Gold pass, couldn't be done as a renewal since we received the refund for the 2020 passes. The process was painless, just need to be patient for those call backs, and if you miss the call, it isn't a nightmare as your account has a note on it for your status. 

Checked account, and have the vouchers in the system that "expire" in 2099


----------



## lhuggi1

Just to clarify With the “plus” option?


----------



## lhall7

OB1 said:


> I have a very similar situation. I did call, and waiting 2 weeks for the call back. I am being allowed to get a new annual pass, but since my tickets originally came from ******************, they are only able to upgrade in person (go figure, and hard to believe). I was told to visit guest services at Disney Springs. My account has been noted so wife & I can upgrade. We are holding 4 day hopper passes, purchased FEB 2020 with the plans to visit last DEC and upgrade to annual. GOOD LUCK


I was told just the opposite just now on my call back.  I had to go ahead and purchase our tickets.  Bought through third party approved ticket seller.  I wanted to upgrade in person when we arrived, but CM said I would have to do it over the phone.  I didnt like the price I was quoted and was pretty sure he wasn't giving me the full value for my purchased ticket.  I checked and that was true.  Does anyone know what the cost of the AP voucher actually is?


----------



## lhall7

So I just got my call back about getting a new AP since we cancelled our last year.  I had to go ahead and purchase our tickets for a trip in July, so we could make park reservations.  I don't think the price I was quoted was correct.  I did not purchase my tickets through Disney, if that makes a difference.  He said the AP was $1272.68.  Said I get credit for my ticket for $571.65, but I paid more than that for my ticket.  I asked if I could upgrade upon arrival, but he said I would have to do it over the phone.

Does that sound correct?


----------



## beesly

lhall7 said:


> So I just got my call back about getting a new AP since we cancelled our last year.  I had to go ahead and purchase our tickets for a trip in July, so we could make park reservations.  I don't think the price I was quoted was correct.  I did not purchase my tickets through Disney, if that makes a difference.  He said the AP was $1272.68.  Said I get credit for my ticket for $571.65, but I paid more than that for my ticket.  I asked if I could upgrade upon arrival, but he said I would have to do it over the phone.
> 
> Does that sound correct?



$1272.68 is the correct price for the platinum AP. What type of ticket did you already purchase (how many days, PH or not)?


----------



## lhall7

beesly said:


> $1272.68 is the correct price for the platinum AP. What type of ticket did you already purchase (how many days, PH or not)?


Is that total with tax?  7 day PH- do the dates matter?


----------



## beesly

lhall7 said:


> Is that total with tax?  7 day PH- do the dates matter?



Yes, and yes.


----------



## lhall7

beesly said:


> Yes, and yes.


So dates started July 1


----------



## beesly

lhall7 said:


> So dates started July 1



You do not need to upgrade over the phone - you can do that in person after you arrive (just make sure to do it before the day ends on the last day you use your tickets). When I got my call back, we had also already purchased tickets - so the CM suggested that I wait until arrival to upgrade my DD's ticket at Guest Relations. We went to the Disney Springs location on the first day she used it, after her first use. I'm looking at my receipt now and honestly not sure if I even got the full value of her ticket toward the upgrade, but what's done is done now. 

I'm not aware of all factors that could impact the value of your tickets, so I'd recommend taking a look at posts 5 & 6 of the Ticket sticky in this forum to calculate the value of your tickets. Make note of what you think the value of your ticket is (or take a screenshot), based on Disney's pricing (not based on what you paid) - and when you get there, as Robo says, ask nicely.


----------



## lanejudy

Date purchased can make a difference, but if bought recently an adult 7-day park-hopper starting 7/1/2021 should be valued at $649.61 (including tax).


----------



## lhall7

lanejudy said:


> Date purchased can make a difference, but if bought recently an adult 7-day park-hopper starting 7/1/2021 should be valued at $649.61 (including tax).


They were only giving me $571.65.  So said I owed $701.03.  Glad I waited.  Just purchased a week ago.  Maybe he was only giving regular and not park-hopper?


----------



## nangosix

lhuggi1 said:


> Has anyone been successful in renewing an Annual Platinum Plus Pass yet?


I was able to renew my gold and they asked me what pass I wanted to renew with. Platinum was offered . I can’t entirely recall if the plus was offered but I think so because they listed multiple. I do know that she confirmed I can always upgrade once I get to the park if I want to. This was after waiting almost a month for the phone call back from Disney to be able to do so.


----------



## nangosix

GDUL said:


> I called to see if I could purchase an AP to replace the ones that I had cancelled during the close down and was put into their AP recovery process.  It's almost 4 weeks since that call and our May vacation is coming up quickly and park reservations are filling up.  Has anyone bought park tickets and later was able to apply that purchase price to the AP purchase when they finally received their call back?  I've looked through this thread and wasn't able to find this answer and received conflicting information when I called Disney.  Thanks in advance!


I bought tickets. Then when I was called for my pass renewal I asked (very politely) if she could credit the account for the ticket price. She was able to do so deducting it from the total on my pass. I think it depends on who you end up speaking with.


----------



## lhall7

beesly said:


> You do not need to upgrade over the phone - you can do that in person after you arrive (just make sure to do it before the day ends on the last day you use your tickets). When I got my call back, we had also already purchased tickets - so the CM suggested that I wait until arrival to upgrade my DD's ticket at Guest Relations. We went to the Disney Springs location on the first day she used it, after her first use. I'm looking at my receipt now and honestly not sure if I even got the full value of her ticket toward the upgrade, but what's done is done now.
> 
> I'm not aware of all factors that could impact the value of your tickets, so I'd recommend taking a look at posts 5 & 6 of the Ticket sticky in this forum to calculate the value of your tickets. Make note of what you think the value of your ticket is (or take a screenshot), based on Disney's pricing (not based on what you paid) - and when you get there, as Robo says, ask nicely.


Thank you!


----------



## randumb0

Are people saying you are allowed to upgraded passes to a new AP now? When I purchased my new AP a couple months ago I was told that was not an option


----------



## lanejudy

randumb0 said:


> Are people saying you are allowed to upgraded passes to a new AP now? When I purchased my new AP a couple months ago I was told that was not an option


I believe it's only for those who had an AP impacted by the closure period.  APs are not yet available to the general public.


----------



## randumb0

lanejudy said:


> I believe it's only for those who had an AP impacted by the closure period.  APs are not yet available to the general public.



I cancelled during the closure and purchased a new AP 2 months ago. I asked about upgrading an existing ticket and was told no


----------



## nangosix

randumb0 said:


> Are people saying you are allowed to upgraded passes to a new AP now? When I purchased my new AP a couple months ago I was told that was not an option


I was told that I could upgrade from Gold to platinum if I wanted to do so.


----------



## subtchr

randumb0 said:


> I cancelled during the closure and purchased a new AP 2 months ago. I asked about upgrading an existing ticket and was told no



Not exactly the same, but I was able to apply the value of an existing ticket to my renewal last month.


----------



## FinallyFL

subtchr said:


> Not exactly the same, but I was able to apply the value of an existing ticket to my renewal last month.


Did you renew over the phone or in person? I tried via the phone this morning and was told I had to do it in person.


----------



## bioprof

I am soo glad I stumbled upon this thread, because I really need some advice from fellow AP holders! My son and I had annual passes (out-of-state Plat Pass holders) when COVID hit. I did cancel them. We would like to have APs once again, but I'm not sure what to do. We just came back from a spring break trip (Mar 27 - April 5), and I have another tentatively planned for June 24 - July 6. For the spring break trip, we bought multi-day tickets. _I don't have tickets yet for the June/July trip. Should I try to get our Platinum annual passes back now? Or would it be better to buy another multi-day ticket and try to upgrade them later? _

Also - We are planning on going in Dec/Jan 2021, too....and probably either spring break 2022/early summer 2022. 

Please help!!!! Thank you!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Not sure if this has been addressed yet, but, I have an AP (just got it back & it's un-activated) and I can't make theme park reservations.  Basically the system isn't recognizing me as an AP again yet, I assume.  Should I just call?  I remember back during the major shutdown that you had to get some sort of exception added to your account to make FP+ reservations (before they got rid of them), will something like that be applied so I can do my park ressies?  TIA!  I did call & am on the call back list so if I find out before someone can answer, I'll update.


----------



## CanucksRock

bioprof said:


> I am soo glad I stumbled upon this thread, because I really need some advice from fellow AP holders! My son and I had annual passes (out-of-state Plat Pass holders) when COVID hit. I did cancel them. We would like to have APs once again, but I'm not sure what to do. We just came back from a spring break trip (Mar 27 - April 5), and I have another tentatively planned for June 24 - July 6. For the spring break trip, we bought multi-day tickets. _I don't have tickets yet for the June/July trip. Should I try to get our Platinum annual passes back now? Or would it be better to buy another multi-day ticket and try to upgrade them later? _
> 
> Also - We are planning on going in Dec/Jan 2021, too....and probably either spring break 2022/early summer 2022.
> 
> Please help!!!! Thank you!



Give the AP line a call and they will tell you if you qualify. Most who had an AP at the time of closure that they either got a refund on or let expire have been able to purchase a new AP. (I myself had one that expired in November and was able to purchase a net new Platinum AP on Sunday; it does not activate until you use it)


----------



## GDUL

nangosix said:


> I bought tickets. Then when I was called for my pass renewal I asked (very politely) if she could credit the account for the ticket price. She was able to do so deducting it from the total on my pass. I think it depends on who you end up speaking with.


I finally received a call from the AP Recovery team at 28 days so I didn't have to deal with buying passes, trying to get credit for them, and upgrading to an AP later.  I previously had Gold Passes for my wife and I but was offered the option to purchase a Platinum Pass.  I purchased the Platinum Pass since one of our vacations is during a block out period.  I'm happy that I received the call when I did as I was able to get all of the park reservations that we wanted for our May vacation.  Thank you for the information though!


----------



## JessiMommy

I had APs at the time of the closure and decided to keep them. They are due to expire at the end of June. Will I be able to renew with no issues?


----------



## lovethattink

JessiMommy said:


> I had APs at the time of the closure and decided to keep them. They are due to expire at the end of June. Will I be able to renew with no issues?



Ours expired during the closure. I had no problem renewing them online. Even did one as monthly payments and another as pay in full. Had to do them separately because of the different payments. But it went smoothly!


----------



## JCornell

GDUL said:


> I finally received a call from the AP Recovery team at 28 days so I didn't have to deal with buying passes, trying to get credit for them, and upgrading to an AP later.  I previously had Gold Passes for my wife and I but was offered the option to purchase a Platinum Pass.  I purchased the Platinum Pass since one of our vacations is during a block out period.  I'm happy that I received the call when I did as I was able to get all of the park reservations that we wanted for our May vacation.  Thank you for the information though!


Today is day 28 for us so I'm hoping for a similar experience.  Getting anxious!


----------



## focusondisney

JessiMommy said:


> I had APs at the time of the closure and decided to keep them. They are due to expire at the end of June. Will I be able to renew with no issues?



Yes you will.  Our APs were to expire in December, extended til May. I had the renewal option in MDE starting 60 days before expiration & renewed about a week later. Our current pass & the renewal both show up in MDE.


----------



## n2mm

GDUL said:


> I finally received a call from the AP Recovery team at 28 days so I didn't have to deal with buying passes, trying to get credit for them, and upgrading to an AP later.  I previously had Gold Passes for my wife and I but was offered the option to purchase a Platinum Pass.  I purchased the Platinum Pass since one of our vacations is during a block out period.  I'm happy that I received the call when I did as I was able to get all of the park reservations that we wanted for our May vacation.  Thank you for the information though!



glad to see your timeframe.  Just saw a recent post where the recovery team told someone it would be 10-12 weeks !  Yikes.  I only waited 2 weeks back in February.  The person has been waiting over 3 weeks now.


----------



## Pooh2

JessiMommy said:


> I had APs at the time of the closure and decided to keep them. They are due to expire at the end of June. Will I be able to renew with no issues?


Mine expires this weekend but we have not gone because the mask mandate. 
I was told I could not buy a new pass unless it is a renewal that is continuous from April 17.
I would have been better off requesting a refund when my trip was cancelled for closure last spring.


----------



## DisGuy101

randumb0 said:


> Are people saying you are allowed to upgraded passes to a new AP now? When I purchased my new AP a couple months ago I was told that was not an option



You can upgrade during renewal, up to 60 days out from your expiration.


----------



## CoachMastermind

I called exactly 4 weeks ago today to try to recover our 4 Platinum AP's (Paid in full) that expired 12/20/20. On that call I informed the CM that at the time they were expiring we didn't know if we wanted to renew with the pandemic and limited offerings, and that we had not received any emails or mailing informing us our AP's were expiring and encouraging us to renew. She said we'd be eligible to recover our passes and that we'd get a call back, and it could take up to 4-6 weeks. Today at exactly 4 weeks I got a call, and the CM happily assisted me and I paid for new Platinum AP's for our family of 4. It probably took me less than 10 minutes. She linked them to My Disney Experience and they have an expiration of 12/31/2099.


----------



## JCornell

JCornell said:


> Today is day 28 for us so I'm hoping for a similar experience.  Getting anxious!


Got my call on day 29.  All set with Platinum APs!


----------



## Brett Wyman

I got the callback today 28 days after I called and was added to the list. They renewed DW and DD, I never cancelled mine, and added my 4 year old, who was two the last time we purchased APs without me even asking! I was stressing over paying 7 day tickets for just him. Thank you Disney AP decision makers.


----------



## JayMunOne

So because I fall under the exception to repurchase annual passes, and because they are not allowing for purchases of Platinum Plus annual passes, and because the price of a Platinum Pass is not worth it to me given the fact of the extremely limited 3 reservation days per pass and no free Oak Trail golf, I'm considering purchasing an Epcot After 4 pass.  My kid has reached the age (14) where MK and AK are borderline boring, and HS is overcrowded, but we both still very much love Epcot and we will still be able to see the newest WDW attractions when they open (Ratatouille, Harmonious, GOTG) and can get one day passes if we are really wanting to hit the other parks.

1: Has anyone had success purchasing the Epcot After 4 passes during this new window to purchase APs for those who fall under the exception?

2: Does the Epcot After 4 pass also require reservations, and have any dates blacked out for the Epcot After 4 pass since the park reservation system started?

3:  Is the Epcot After 4 pass worth $680 for my kid and I? (I'm thinking YES)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockpiece

Been trying to chat with Disney on the site and no luck so figured I would ask on here. Our passes expire towards the end of July. We currently have weekday select(summer blacked out) and are going to upgrade to Gold when we are eligible to renew towards the end of May. My question is does the new pass go into effect the day we renew/upgrade or when the current one expires? We would like to be able to go to the parks throughout the summer. Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

rockpiece said:


> Been trying to chat with Disney on the site and no luck so figured I would ask on here. Our passes expire towards the end of July. We currently have weekday select(summer blacked out) and are going to upgrade to Gold when we are eligible to renew towards the end of May. My question is does the new pass go into effect the day we renew/upgrade or when the current one expires? We would like to be able to go to the parks throughout the summer. Thanks.


When you renew, the new pass goes into effect on the expiration date of the old one. It doesn’t matter if you upgrade, downgrade or stay at the same level.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I called March 20th and spoke to a very pleasant CM about re-purchasing my AP that I did not renew due to Covid19. She said I definitely fell into that time frame for being considered and would be placed on the call back list. I would be getting a call within 30 days. Today is April 20th and a very nice CM just called me... I was able to repurchase my Gold pass!


----------



## beesly

A Mickeyfan said:


> I called March 20th and spoke to a very pleasant CM about re-purchasing my AP that I did not renew due to Covid19. She said I definitely fell into that time frame for being considered and would be placed on the call back list. I would be getting a call within 30 days. Today is April 20th and a very nice CM just called me... I was able to repurchase my Gold pass!



When did your last AP expire?


----------



## ashley0139

I'm getting so impatient for them to offer APs again! I want to buy one! I was a DL AP for years but just moved from CA to TX so was planning to get the WDW AP. I am almost full vaccinated and would like to buy one!! Please offer them again Disney! It's not worth it to buy full price tickets when you want an AP.


----------



## vinmar4

Weird, our gold APs will expire next month since we got the extension from December, but, they are only giving me option of getting the upgraded ones and not the Gold one. This is on my disney experience app.


----------



## elgerber

vinmar4 said:


> Weird, our gold APs will expire next month since we got the extension from December, but, they are only giving me option of getting the upgraded ones and not the Gold one. This is on my disney experience app.


are they DVC Gold AP?  If so, you have to call, you can't renew gold online.


----------



## vinmar4

elgerber said:


> are they DVC Gold AP?  If so, you have to call, you can't renew gold online.



yes, they are DVC Gold passes,
great, thank you !


----------



## cadenleesmom

Hi,

I would like to apply the cost of a 4 day magic your way ticket I currently have (and currently using for park reservations for our early May Trip) toward a recovery Platinum Annual Pass.  I took the refund for my original annual pass that would have expired in Nov 2020.  We are staying at the Dolphin for our upcoming trip.  Can I go to HS or EP ticketing or guest services on our first night to do this or should I go to DS guest services?

Thanks,

Becky


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Ds guest services


----------



## subtchr

cadenleesmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to apply the cost of a 4 day magic your way ticket I currently have (and currently using for park reservations for our early May Trip) toward a recovery Platinum Annual Pass.  I took the refund for my original annual pass that would have expired in Nov 2020.  We are staying at the Dolphin for our upcoming trip.  Can I go to HS or EP ticketing or guest services on our first night to do this or should I go to DS guest services?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Becky



I would reach out and try to set this up in advance. It's not a guarantee that you will be able to get a "recovery" AP, from my understanding. It's handled on a case by case basis and sometimes takes a while to get the "okay".


----------



## cadenleesmom

subtchr said:


> I would reach out and try to set this up in advance. It's not a guarantee that you will be able to get a "recovery" AP, from my understanding. It's handled on a case by case basis and sometimes takes a while to get the "okay".



Thanks I called and got myself on "the list" for a call back.  They said to try DS if I don't get a call back in time.  Really I am fine with not applying the current ticket ad long as I can reassign it and not use it on our May trip. I use the value of those tickets for my kids tickets over Spring Break next year.


----------



## vwlfan

We had APs that were going to expire last summer. The you know what canceled our April 2020 plans and we had no intentions to go before the aps we’re going to expire.

So I opted for the refund. Now we‘ve Booked three separate visits.; One this summer, another in the fall, and one next winter as we have a lot of Dvc points in the coffee can, for which we are very grateful.

I’ve bought tickets for summer and fall as we are spooked re how the park reservations must be done very quickly. Have not yet bought for the winter trip. The tickets bought so far have cost a lot as everyone who reads these boards can imagine.

Now I am thinking re buying the winter tickets and thinking that all together I’d have benefited from somehow hanging on to my aps.

A friend has told me I might be able to yet buy APs for the combinations of these trips since we did have APs before  the pandemic.

Any opinions re my question Would be very appreciated. TIA.


----------



## rick1zoo2

I would try calling the AP number to see if they can "restore" your AP, seems that people have been able to do that.  If you are DVC member, then call the DVC member services to see if they can help.  I kept our AP's, they were set to expire Sept 2021, but I called DVC member services and was able to get early renewal DVC Member AP certificates so that we could book park passes for trips in November and February 2022.

this thread has some info about A/P's:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-only-info-thread-reservation-system-extensions-refunds.3798147/


----------



## vwlfan

Thanks so much!


----------



## chewiebar

Had my platinum AP starting Aug 2019, did not cancel it, it expired January 2021 with the extension.

I'm out of state, but was in town last week so I went to guest services while I was in disney springs to ask what my options were for renewing / getting a new pass. The CM said I could either get my 15% off for renewal if I wanted my new expiration date to be Jan 2022, OR, If i wanted a new pass full price, it would be activated that day, and expire April 2022. I asked about paying full price and being able to activate it on a following trip, possibly later that fall. She said this was possible since my pass expired during the "covid period", but I would have to do it on the phone, and didn't have a real reason why they couldn't do it in springs besides "this is the way it works in springs and that's the way it works on the phone" She did say she would make a note in my file for when I call explaining what I wanted to do and that it was allowed (she typed for a while, very curious what she all wrote)

A couple days ago, I called the VIP passholder number, the robot kept talking to me and it heard me saying "renewal" as something else, so it took me to a different department. I apologized to the CM that picked up with in a few minutes that I was probably in the wrong department and if he could best direct me what to do next (assuming he would just put me on a call back list.) ... I told him I wanted to renew and he was like great lets get your renewal! It will be $1,080.98. And I was like wait, I can activate this whenever? And he was like yes of course, what sort of payment will you be using? And it was just all so fast , I'm pretty sure he never even read the info on my file that the CM at GS had written. He asked if I was celebrating anything and I said yes, I'm celebrating the fact that I can buy a new AP and that I did this all in under 10 minutes!

ETA - added my ticket confirmation # into MDE - I'm telling myself I will activate it when fireworks are back and I can hug a character again, but who knows, I might give into temptation before then


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Yes, call the AP line and they will take your information down. They should call you back in 30 days to give you their decision on your repurchase. I called on March 20th, they called me back April 20th and allowed me to repurchase. My pass was to have expired in September 2020. I took refund in Aug when they offered for the balance. I knew I wouldn't be going due to high Covid19 numbers. I now have a voucher that I can activate when I want


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

I posted this elsewhere and this ia a copy/paste----


Here is my update and it is going to be a little unusual and somewhat long.

I called Disney on March 25th and waited 29 days without a call back from them.

At the time I called them they said it would be within 30 days.

The 30th day was actually going to fall on my travel day down to Disney World for stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge.

I did not want to play phone tag with them over the next week with my phone being in my pocket half the time and being occupied with enjoying what Disney has to offer.

As has happened to me many times before, when I called the VIP householder hotline, I was on hold for a big chunk of time and then it would always be someone else that would pick up the line first...a "resorts" person.

They pretty much have other people reduce the burden by answering the phone and seeing if they might be able to help the guest.

So that first leg of the wait always set me up to have that person connect me to the actual VIP pass holders line and then the wait would start all over again.

After dealing with hold times in total of approximately an hour I actually talked to a cast member on Friday about noon and ask that their callback team call me before 9:00 p.m. and that it been 29 and a half days since my phone call to them.

They assured me that they would call me by 9:00 p.m. on Friday night.

When 8:00 p.m. rolled around and they had not called me yet I went ahead and went through the whole process again and was on hold until 9:15 when I hung up because the very next morning I had to start driving down the florida.

Since I had a 7-hour drive, I use the hands-free feature on my phone, and called Disney at exactly 7:00 a.m..

I was able to get through to the proper person and the wait for the first part of my phone call was not very long.

So it's 7:30 in the morning I pulled off the interstate into a parking lot and finished up the conversation with the annual pass recovery person and executed the transaction for my annual pass with a credit card.

Since I was the only one of my family with a prior annual pass during covid, they let me get a replacement annual pass in my name.

The total cost with tax was $1, 272.68.

They sold me an annual pass voucher which I then have to go to guest relations to activate when I'm in Florida.

The voucher has a expiration date of 2099.

I thankful to have it now and hope others are treated well by Disney.


----------



## Lisabev

Just wanted to share my experience. Called AP line this morning, a super nice CM answered in 14 min. She said I was eligible to reinstate my pass, took my info and said I was looking at about 30 days for a call back. I had an out of state platinum pass that I let expire in December 2020. Will update when I get my callback!

UPDATE: got my call back today (5/17) and purchased new platinum pass. Took exactly 3 weeks!


----------



## Duck143

Can anyone at Guest Services in-person help with reinstating a pass that was cancelled?


----------



## chewiebar

Duck143 said:


> Can anyone at Guest Services in-person help with reinstating a pass that was cancelled?


At disney springs, yes, i believe so, my pass was expired, not cancelled, but GS at springs is your best bet!


----------



## DisneyPanthersFan

For AP renewal help at Disney Springs, is that Guest Relations or Disney Ticket Center? Or is that the same thing?


----------



## Boardwalk III

DisneyPanthersFan said:


> For AP renewal help at Disney Springs, is that Guest Relations or Disney Ticket Center? Or is that the same thing?



We did this on our arrival night our last trip (summer 2019). We flew in early evening, had a late DS restaurant reservation, and had planned to activate our AP’s in advance of that. As I recall we went to guest services, waited in a 20 minute line and then they told us we needed to go across the way to the ticket center. It was quite a wait at that time. Probably took us an hour and a half total, and we missed our first stop for drinks and appetizers.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisneyPanthersFan said:


> For AP renewal help at Disney Springs, is that Guest Relations or Disney Ticket Center? Or is that the same thing?


The Ticket Center is diagonally across from GR.  I'd go to the Ticket Center first.  We renewed our APs there in March in a matter of minutes - we were the only customers (Monday around noon).


----------



## rangerxenos

Question, as I have booked a trip for December and am looking to buy a 7 day hopper ticket.

My AP expired May of 2020, and I requested (and finally received this month) a partial refund as I knew we would not be going back last year.

If I buy a ticket, it sounds like I would possibly be eligible to upgrade it to a renewal of an AP once I get down to Disney?  Or is this something I can do over the phone?  I'd like to reserve my park days sooner rather than later, but if I have an AP I can only reserve the first 3 days right now?

I am finding this all so confusing!


----------



## train

Last week we were at Disney Springs 2X times for annual passes and had 2 different experiences.  The first time we started at Guest Services but were sent to the Ticket Center, where they had our name on the list at check-in.  A few days later, we went directly to the Ticket Center for another AP but were sent to Guest Services for an AP transaction.  I would start at GS first and get your name on the list, as where you will be waited on seemed to be based on the number of guests already waiting.


----------



## SarahC97

Just want to share my recent experience.

We had annual passes last year during the shutdown. They were extended from July until December and we let them expire. However, last month we realized that this was a mistake and I called to try to buy new APs. I was first told no, then I was told they'd take down my info and I'd get a callback, then I was called and told no again. Well, Monday I got a phone call from Disney and they told me that yes, I do qualify, and gave me the opportunity to purchase four new annual passes for my family. I'm honestly a bit confused about what changed, but I am happy that I now have vouchers in my account that I can activate during our trip next month.


----------



## DisneyPanthersFan

I was able to get my AP just now at the Ticket Center at Disney Springs! (By the time I read @train's suggestion, I was already waiting at the Ticket Center.) Good luck to anyone else in the same situation. And thank you everyone for your help!

@rangerxenos, I bought a 3 day pass so I could make reservations/get into the park at the beginning of my trip. They applied that cost towards my AP. (In my case my AP had expired a few months ago - I never cancelled.)


----------



## JCornell

JCornell said:


> Got my call on day 29.  All set with Platinum APs!


I have a follow-up question to this.  We purchased our Platinum APs and they linked them to our MDE accounts.  I received an email confirmation and the delivery address is blank and it says "will call" under the items.  Am I correct to assume I can just go to the window with a copy of this email and I'm all set and they'll register us and give us our cards or should I be calling about getting physical vouchers delivered?  I thought we had those in the past so this is new for us.


----------



## SarahC97

JCornell said:


> I have a follow-up question to this.  We purchased our Platinum APs and they linked them to our MDE accounts.  I received an email confirmation and the delivery address is blank and it says "will call" under the items.  Am I correct to assume I can just go to the window with a copy of this email and I'm all set and they'll register us and give us our cards or should I be calling about getting physical vouchers delivered?  I thought we had those in the past so this is new for us.


If they're connected in MDE (can you see them in your account?) then you should be able to just go to guest services outside the park to have them activated. There they'll issue you new cards.


----------



## JCornell

SarahC97 said:


> If they're connected in MDE (can you see them in your account?) then you should be able to just go to guest services outside the park to have them activated. There they'll issue you new cards.


Yes, we see them in MDE but they have an expiration of 12/31/2099 since they haven't been activated yet.


----------



## SarahC97

JCornell said:


> Yes, we see them in MDE but they have an expiration of 12/31/2099 since they haven't been activated yet.


I have the same. The CM just instructed me to go to guest services to activate them.


----------



## Rick195275

Forgot to check back in to give a report from my April trip. I was refusing to call again after hours and hours wasted over multiple calls, the last of which ended with the “escalation team” sending out a check in 4-6 weeks.... close to 3 months now and still nothing.... so decided I was going to try my luck at guest services in the park.... so now giving up vacation time also. After waiting the 40ish mins to speak to someone at guest services I was told the only people who could handle refunds were phone CMs. I can’t be the only one that finds this completely unacceptable? So I’m still waiting on a refund almost a year later, you make it almost a part time job to even attempt to get said refund, and then still don’t send it? Am I missing something here? This is one of the largest companies in the world with massive resources but some how it’s my duty to endlessly pursue money they owe me? Almost like they want to just keep making this impossible so they don’t have to pay it out


----------



## DisneySwede

We finally got our refund...better late than never I guess.....


----------



## frannn

Congrats on your refund. We are on the opposite side-trying to get a new AP for DH since DD and I both have them. They should let people transfer them instead of having to get a refund from Disney


----------



## Duck143

frannn said:


> Congrats on your refund. We are on the opposite side-trying to get a new AP for DH since DD and I both have them. They should let people transfer them instead of having to get a refund from Disney


I wish we could have put a 'pause' on them instead of being forced to cancel.


----------



## DisneySwede

frannn said:


> Congrats on your refund


Thanks!  It's frustrating for everyone, not being able to get one, waiting for refunds.



Duck143 said:


> I wish we could have put a 'pause' on them instead of being forced to cancel.


Me too! Especially since it's not that we don't want to go...we can't!


----------



## joelkfla

Just to clarify for everyone (because it wasn't quite clear to me):

If you're in town, you don't need to wait in the 30-day phone queue to get a recovery AP for one you cancelled during the shutdown.  If you're eligible, you can just go to the Ticket Center at DS and buy an AP on the spot.

You'll be buying an actual AP, not a voucher, so your year starts immediately.

Also, the cm warned me that if wanted to upgrade to a higher level AP, I had to do it at the time of purchase, as they are not currently offering upgrades to existing AP's.

At 2pm today (Thursday), there was absolutely no wait at the Ticket Center.  There were more cm's than Guests in there.


----------



## ljcrochet

Duck143 said:


> I wish we could have put a 'pause' on them instead of being forced to cancel.


Yep. We had renrewed our AP after debating only used it for 2 days in December 2019.  Cancelled the monthly passes/ monthly payments but miss the passes. Once my daughter’s are vaccinated would love the passes back


joelkfla said:


> If you're in town, you don't need to wait in the 30-day phone queue to get a recovery AP for one you cancelled during the shutdown. If you're eligible, you can just go to the Ticket Center at DS and buy an AP on the spot.


Do you know the phone number to get in the 30 day queue?


----------



## WhitneyMB

JCornell said:


> Yes, we see them in MDE but they have an expiration of 12/31/2099 since they haven't been activated yet.



We were in this situation and it was very easy to activate them at guest services first thing in the morning. Just remember that adults need to have their official ID/driver's licenses with them to do it. I think it took us 5 minutes at the Hollywood Studios window at rope drop to activate 3 of them.


----------



## joelkfla

ljcrochet said:


> Do you know the phone number to get in the 30 day queue?


I don't know whether this is the optimal number, but I saw something on another fan site saying to call the new tickets line, not the Passholder VIP line.  That's listed on the website as (407) 939-7679.

I just followed the prompts for new tickets.  I think I just got a standard DRC agent.  They took my info and submitted it into the queue for the special team, and said I would get a return call in about 30 days.

Then I saw another post here talking about the DS Ticket Center, so I went down there (I'm local) and got it taken care of on the spot.


----------



## 4fordisneyworld

Follow up for us: We got the call today and it was day 29 or 30 for us. I missed the call but it was a pretty easy process once I was able to be connected to the correct team again. If you are a DVC member, make sure you have your membership number with you as we were out and about when the call came and I had to rely on finicky internet to log in to my DVC account. Luckily, the CM was extremely patient and waited for about 10 minutes until I could get logged onto the DVC website. So far, all of our park reservations have remained from the 9 day tickets I had purchased. The CM easily converted those over to our new AP's!


----------



## ljcrochet

joelkfla said:


> I don't know whether this is the optimal number, but I saw something on another fan site saying to call the new tickets line, not the Passholder VIP line.  That's listed on the website as (407) 939-7679.
> 
> I just followed the prompts for new tickets.  I think I just got a standard DRC agent.  They took my info and submitted it into the queue for the special team, and said I would get a return call in about 30 days.


Thanks!  I called yesterday.  Waited less than 10 minutes.  Was told since my APs were Florida payment only way to renew is to go in person.


----------



## randumb0

ljcrochet said:


> Thanks!  I called yesterday.  Waited less than 10 minutes.  Was told since my APs were Florida payment only way to renew is to go in person.



Were you trying to renew or purchase new passes? I live in Orlando and was able to purchase new passes over the phone.


----------



## PrincessV

Just a couple bits of AP info I experienced during a visit last week...

1. If you are both an AP and a Resort Guest, the park reservation system prioritizes your status as RG over AP. This meant that on a day EP was sold out for RGs, but open for APs, I could not switch my DHS reservation to EP. I called the VIP line, who transferred me to IT. About 35 mins later it was taken care of. If park reservations stick around, they reaally need to fix this issue.

2. I used my old AP card in many places for my discount with no issues. But on my last day, a CM told me they want us to use MDE to show our AP status for discounts. If you insist on using a card, they want you to get a new card from GR or a ticket window that shows your expiration date. GR told me they don't think such a card exists, though; I had to leave so I didn't wait around to find out. I'll just use MDE if they ask in the future. But this was news to me - and to the person at GR!


----------



## ljcrochet

randumb0 said:


> Were you trying to renew or purchase new passes? I live in Orlando and was able to purchase new passes over the phone.


Do you remember what number you called?  

We cancelled our passes when the parks were closed but ready to "renew"


----------



## CarolynFH

PrincessV said:


> Just a couple bits of AP info I experienced during a visit last week...
> 
> 1. If you are both an AP and a Resort Guest, the park reservation system prioritizes your status as RG over AP. This meant that on a day EP was sold out for RGs, but open for APs, I could not switch my DHS reservation to EP. I called the VIP line, who transferred me to IT. About 35 mins later it was taken care of. If park reservations stick around, they reaally need to fix this issue.
> 
> 2. I used my old AP card in many places for my discount with no issues. But on my last day, a CM told me they want us to use MDE to show our AP status for discounts. If you insist on using a card, *they want you to get a new card from GR or a ticket window that shows your expiration date.* GR told me they don't think such a card exists, though; I had to leave so I didn't wait around to find out. I'll just use MDE if they ask in the future. But this was news to me - and to the person at GR!


Interesting - we renewed in March, and our AP cards have 2021-2022 printed on the back, but that's the only date.  I wonder whether that will be enough for discounts in June or whether I'll have to pull up MDE and show them the actual expiration date - I'll report back, if this is still a question by then.


----------



## Woth2982

ljcrochet said:


> Do you remember what number you called?
> 
> We cancelled our passes when the parks were closed but ready to "renew"


407-939-7277 is the number I called. I got a call back exactly 30 days after my initial call.


----------



## joelkfla

ljcrochet said:


> We cancelled our passes when the parks were closed but ready to "renew"


The correct terminology is that you want to purchase a "recovery" pass (just to reduce confusion.)


PrincessV said:


> 2. I used my old AP card in many places for my discount with no issues. But on my last day, a CM told me they want us to use MDE to show our AP status for discounts. If you insist on using a card, they want you to get a new card from GR or a ticket window that shows your expiration date. GR told me they don't think such a card exists, though; I had to leave so I didn't wait around to find out. I'll just use MDE if they ask in the future. But this was news to me - and to the person at GR!





CarolynFH said:


> nteresting - we renewed in March, and our AP cards have 2021-2022 printed on the back, but that's the only date. I wonder whether that will be enough for discounts in June or whether I'll have to pull up MDE and show them the actual expiration date - I'll report back, if this is still a question by then.


Yep - my new card has "2021-2022" printed on the back, too.  I don't think the old cards had that.  That's probably all they want to see.

The cm at DS Ticket Center also wrote my name and expiration date on the back with a Sharpie, but I suspect that was just for my convenience.


----------



## Boardwalk III

For folks who have recently received a call back, do you remember if it was a 407 or 1-800 number? We have a dear friend who is waiting for his callback and he’s just had heart surgery, so trying to make it as easy for him as possible to identify the call as he recuperates. I tried to convince the AP line to please call me back about the passes given his surgery, as they are on my MDE etc, but no-go.


----------



## SarahC97

joelkfla said:


> The correct terminology is that you want to purchase a "recovery" pass (just to reduce confusion.)
> 
> 
> Yep - my new card has "2021-2022" printed on the back, too.  I don't think the old cards had that.  That's probably all they want to see.
> 
> The cm at DS Ticket Center also wrote my name and expiration date on the back with a Sharpie, but I suspect that was just for my convenience.


My card from last year had 2019-2020 printed on the back and my first name only in sharpie written by the CM. I've never been asked for anything other than the card and they always want to see the back. We're going in two weeks, so I can report back what my experience is then.


----------



## PrincessV

joelkfla said:


> The correct terminology is that you want to purchase a "recovery" pass (just to reduce confusion.)
> 
> 
> Yep - my new card has "2021-2022" printed on the back, too.  I don't think the old cards had that.  That's probably all they want to see.
> 
> The cm at DS Ticket Center also wrote my name and expiration date on the back with a Sharpie, but I suspect that was just for my convenience.


Mine is the same, only 2020-2021. This one CM insisted they need to see the expiration date, which is visible in MDE. No other CMs asked, though, so I really wonder if it's an actual new "rule" or something she misinterpreted.


----------



## joelkfla

PrincessV said:


> Mine is the same, only 2020-2021. This one CM insisted they need to see the expiration date, which is visible in MDE. No other CMs asked, though, so I really wonder if it's an actual new "rule" or something she misinterpreted.


I didn't renew in 2020 because I canceled due to the pandemic, but I don't remember even getting a new card when I renewed online in prior years.  (Could be my memory is just getting old.)  

I gave the CM my old card, so I can't check.  In fact, I'd assumed she just gave the old card back to me, until I looked at it after reading your post.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

We arrive Thursday and need a new AP card as we renewed online and our old card had 2020 as the expiration without the Covid extensions. So I’ll report back on what GR says when we ask for new cards.


----------



## Nice Work Pal

Boardwalk III said:


> For folks who have recently received a call back, do you remember if it was a 407 or 1-800 number? We have a dear friend who is waiting for his callback and he’s just had heart surgery, so trying to make it as easy for him as possible to identify the call as he recuperates. I tried to convince the AP line to please call me back about the passes given his surgery, as they are on my MDE etc, but no-go.



407...they’ll leave a message with a call back number and make 3 attempts to reach you (at least that’s what the cm told me). I was on a work call and received a vm. Called back got right through and renewed. Took a prorated refund and let ours expire in September...called to renew and reactivated at HS a few weeks ago. They did issue us two new cards.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Nice Work Pal said:


> 407...they’ll leave a message with a call back number and make 3 attempts to reach you (at least that’s what the cm told me). I was on a work call and received a vm. Called back got right through and renewed. Took a prorated refund and let ours expire in September...called to renew and reactivated at HS a few weeks ago. They did issue us two new cards.



Great, when I did mine many months ago they weren’t leaving messages so you just had to watch for the number!


----------



## Rick195275

Well just spent another 3 hours on the phone with the AP line, that puts me at 6 phone calls and over 20 hours of my life wasted. Last phone call I was told my claim had been processed and I would get a check in 4-6 weeks. That was 3 months ago! Oh and there was an hour+ of vacation time wasted waiting at guest services to be told they can only issue refunds over the phone. The same phone number that seems to always have a 2 hour wait just to speak to someone. So the end result of this 3 hour phone call? You might think finally I got a refund right? Nope! 3 hours later I was told the finance team is really backed up and my claims been there since February.... seriously? That’s it..... I honestly don’t think I have another phone call in me so I guess I just play more of the waiting game. Pretty fed up with Disney though and have zero desire to give them another dime of my money. Currently have reservations for the 50th I’m considering going and spending every penny and second at universal  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ gotta use my DVC points unfortunately but I don’t have to give them any money and can cost them 2 guests for the 50th celebration. Will that really do anything at all? Again Nope! But it might make me feel better lol. Ok end rant, thanks for listening


----------



## Dispro1

I'm so confused!  I've read so many different experiences with AP recovery and it's all so frustrating!  We had to buy tickets for me and DD17 for our Memorial Day trip (DH still has his AP) because we had to book park passes before they ran out.  If we had waited 30 days for a call back, they would've been gone!  I have been thinking that I would just try to get our APs back at Guest Relations when we get there, but I called the pass holder line earlier today and he said GR couldn't do it and I had to wait to get a call back?!  I have a Trattoria al Forno reservation the night before we check into our Disney resort so I was going to go to GR at the International Gateway, but now I'm trying to figure out if I should go to the ticket center at DS after what I read on here, or does DS ticket center only work for FL residents?  It would take a lot more time to get to DS and I don't have that much time.  Does anyone know if Guest Relations at the parks can take care of this because I doubt I'll get a call back before we leave in two weeks for Disney, although some lucky person who posted a few pages back got a call back the very same day!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Only ds ticket center can do that


----------



## GDUL

I was able to purchase new AP vouchers to replace the APs that I had canceled during the shutdown.  Do I go to the Ticket Center at DS to exchange the vouchers for the APs or to any Guest Relations offices at the parks or DS?  Thanks!


----------



## Dispro1

GDUL said:


> I was able to purchase new AP vouchers to replace the APs that I had canceled during the shutdown.  Do I go to the Ticket Center at DS to exchange the vouchers for the APs or to any Guest Relations offices at the parks or DS?  Thanks!


We've always taken our AP vouchers to Guest Relations outside the park to do that so you should be fine going there now.  I wish I had taken care of all this sooner so I would have vouchers!  Maybe I'll get lucky and get a call back before we leave for our trip.


----------



## CarolynFH

GDUL said:


> I was able to purchase new AP vouchers to replace the APs that I had canceled during the shutdown.  Do I go to the Ticket Center at DS to exchange the vouchers for the APs or to any Guest Relations offices at the parks or DS?  Thanks!


You can go to the DS Ticket Center, any GR outside any park, or any ticket booth outside any park. Have fun!


----------



## Runnsally

On the MDE app “Buy Tickets and Passes” section, there is a price listed for an Annual Pass (starting at $849.00). Can’t click through but I don’t remember seeing this recently.  Is it new?  A sign?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Runnsally said:


> On the MDE app “Buy Tickets and Passes” section, there is a price listed for an Annual Pass (starting at $849.00). Can’t click through but I don’t remember seeing this recently.  Is it new?  A sign?


A glitch


----------



## db24

I am currently waiting on my call back to purchase a gold pass where I cancelled my AP last year. I'm worried about the park reservations filling up for my November trip. If I purchase a regular ticket now to make park reservations, will they still let me upgrade it to the gold pass when they call me back? I know upgrading tickets used to be easy but didn't know if it was now.


----------



## JessietheNCCowgirl

Heading to WDW later this week with DD and have a resort package with parkhopper tickets and a park reservation for each day. My DD and I were platinum passholders but let them expire after their (extended to) December 2020 expiration date. I called almost a month ago to inquire about repurchasing our APs and was told it would be about 30 days to receive a call back. I think I will try visiting the ticket center at DS as mentioned here, because I would like to try to apply the parkhoppers purchased with the package toward the APs. My questions are - can you apply the value toward the APs and if so will my current park reservations stay in place? I definitely don’t want to mess them up! Thank you for your guidance/input.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Nice Work Pal said:


> 407...they’ll leave a message with a call back number and make 3 attempts to reach you (at least that’s what the cm told me). I was on a work call and received a vm. Called back got right through and renewed. Took a prorated refund and let ours expire in September...called to renew and reactivated at HS a few weeks ago. They did issue us two new cards.



Just wanted to report back that our friend who has been waiting on the call back for the “recovery AP” received call last night. I think it was only about 2 weeks since putting his name on list! Came from a 407 number and he was able to purchase the passes within about 5 minutes on the phone


----------



## 4fordisneyworld

db24 said:


> I am currently waiting on my call back to purchase a gold pass where I cancelled my AP last year. I'm worried about the park reservations filling up for my November trip. If I purchase a regular ticket now to make park reservations, will they still let me upgrade it to the gold pass when they call me back? I know upgrading tickets used to be easy but didn't know if it was now.



I just did this exact thing and the CM asked if I wanted to keep the tickets or apply them to the new gold AP’s. It was super easy and all of my park reservations that I had made with the tickets stayed put. The CM did tell me that should be the case as long as we had a room booked. We have two nights at Pop and then our DVC nights follow.
Pixie dust for your call to come soon!!


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Just called passholder line to have our names put on the call back list.  Was told call backs are taking 14-29 days.


----------



## Dispro1

How long does the line tend to run at the DS ticket center in the late afternoon?   I doubt I'm going to get a call back from AP recovery before my trip, and I'm trying to figure out if I'll have time to do this before my dinner reservation on arrival day.


----------



## chaoskids

We received our call back. It took about two weeks.  We were able to apply our 6 days hoppers to the Gold AP price and pay the difference. The call was from a 407 number.


----------



## Dispro1

chaoskids said:


> We received our call back. It took about two weeks.  We were able to apply our 6 days hoppers to the Gold AP price and pay the difference. The call was from a 407 number.


If I get a call back at two weeks, the timing would be perfect!  I hope I get lucky like you!!  I really wish the CM that we originally talked to when we purchased the park tickets had put our name on the recovery call back list because this would be done already, but she even said that the tickets we purchased couldn’t be applied to our APs!  I hate it when CMs don’t know what they’re talking about!  Thanks for giving me hope!


----------



## Brett Wyman

How is Disney treating renewal certificates if you didn't renew because of the pandemic but still had one in your account? Are they being strict about the original renewal date? And if so can you convert the renewal to cash value to purchase a full AP in order to start the 12 months proper again?


----------



## Lisabev

Just got my callback and purchased a platinum pass. Took exactly 3 weeks!


----------



## Tess

PrincessV said:


> Just a couple bits of AP info I experienced during a visit last week...
> 
> 1. If you are both an AP and a Resort Guest, the park reservation system prioritizes your status as RG over AP. This meant that on a day EP was sold out for RGs, but open for APs, I could not switch my DHS reservation to EP. I called the VIP line, who transferred me to IT. About 35 mins later it was taken care of. If park reservations stick around, they reaally need to fix this issue.
> 
> 2. I used my old AP card in many places for my discount with no issues. But on my last day, a CM told me they want us to use MDE to show our AP status for discounts. If you insist on using a card, they want you to get a new card from GR or a ticket window that shows your expiration date. GR told me they don't think such a card exists, though; I had to leave so I didn't wait around to find out. I'll just use MDE if they ask in the future. But this was news to me - and to the person at GR!



#1 happened to me last week as well.  I wanted to forego and AK pass for an EPCOT.  Couldn't do it through the resort guest pot and wanted to move it to the AP side. (Not sure how EPCOT would have been sold out, but that is another story).  I chatted through MDE and the agent was able to make the switch for me in about 5 mins.  I checked my park plans while chat was active and the change was made instantly.  No long wait times on the phone was sweet.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

prettypatchesmsu said:


> We arrive Thursday and need a new AP card as we renewed online and our old card had 2020 as the expiration without the Covid extensions. So I’ll report back on what GR says when we ask for new cards.


Reporting back. We had no problems getting our new AP cards at GS at Epcot after we got off the Skyliner.


----------



## BlakeR70

Has anyone else heard that annual pass sales will be resuming August 16th 2021?


----------



## pepperandchips

I read through the last five or so pages and didn’t see any reports of anyone whose tried but I apologize if this is an FAQ I’m reviving.

Our family has two silver APs - one of which has never been used, but was a renewal. I know some have reported being told you can’t upgrade to a higher tier AP after purchase but I’m wondering if we can upgrade the one that’s not been used yet. Does anyone have experience with this? I don’t know that I want to wait on hold unless someone else can say yes they were successful.


----------



## Marionnette

BlakeR70 said:


> Has anyone else heard that annual pass sales will be resuming August 16th 2021?


This rumor started with an email that went out to AP holders recently. It stated that free MBs will no longer be offered with an AP purchase or renewal.

​
​







​
​
​



​
​
​
Dear Valued Passholder,

In March, we introduced Disney MagicMobile service, an easy, more contactless new way to enter the _Walt Disney World_® theme parks through the power of eligible iPhones, Apple Watch or Google Pay enabled Android phones!

As part of this new service, guests can choose from several Disney-themed MagicMobile Pass designs in the _My Disney Experience_ app—and coming soon be on the lookout for new exclusive designs featuring Orange Bird and Figment just for Annual Passholders. As a reminder, valid park admission and a park reservation are required for park entry.

As more Passholders continue to discover this new option, we will no longer be offering complimentary MagicBands with Annual Pass purchases and renewals made August 16, 2021 and beyond. Annual Passholders will continue to receive a special discount on MagicBands purchased, with even more designs to choose from in the future.

Annual Passholders can continue to use current or newly purchased MagicBands, their Annual Pass Card or Disney MagicMobile pass during their visits. As a reminder, your Annual Pass Card and valid photo ID are required to receive your Annual Passholder discount at participating locations, whether using a MagicBand or Disney MagicMobile service.

As always, we thank you for being part of the Passholder family!​




​
​
​



​
​
​
Sincerely,
_Disney Destinations, LLC_​




​
​






​
​
​


----------



## olwyngdh

I have everything crossed hoping the rumor is true!


----------



## PanchoX1

That is hopeful news. Looking to relocate to the area and being able to buy annual passes would be a big plus!


----------



## PrincessV

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Reporting back. We had no problems getting our new AP cards at GS at Epcot after we got off the Skyliner.


Does your new card show an expiration date? That's what the one CM told me she "had" to see on the card, but I've never actually seen on an AP card.


----------



## CarolynFH

PrincessV said:


> Does your new card show an expiration date? That's what the one CM told me she "had" to see on the card, but I've never actually seen on an AP card.


We renewed in March, and our new cards just have “2021-2022” printed on them, not the specific date they expire.


----------



## Runnsally

CarolynFH said:


> We renewed in March, and our new cards just have “2021-2022” printed on them, not the specific date they expire.


These cards have always been curiously low tech.  Surprised AP status validation for discounts, etc has not moved to the app yet…


----------



## CarolynFH

Runnsally said:


> These cards have always been curiously low tech.  Surprised AP status validation for discounts, etc has not moved to the app yet…


Probably to prevent AP holders from lending their MBs to others. Currently CMs can ask for the AP card and photo ID - so I guess they could ask to see photo ID when the AP holder scans their MB.


----------



## PrincessV

Runnsally said:


> Surprised AP status validation for discounts, etc has not moved to the app yet…


It goes back a few pages, but this is exactly what I was told by one CM (out of many with whom I used my AP discount over a few days). She said I either had to pull up my AP in MDE to show for discounts or "get a new card at GR with the expiration date printed on it." GR had no idea what she was talking about, though, and no other CMs asked to see more than my plastic card (with no expiration date printed on it) and ID.


----------



## NCDisNut

I'm ready to renew my annual pass. Is there any magic to doing that? Is Disney letting us renew?  If anyone has figured out the magic, please let me know.I'd like to come back in 2 weeks if possible.


----------



## bama_ed

NCDisNut said:


> I'm ready to renew my annual pass. Is there any magic to doing that? Is Disney letting us renew?  If anyone has figured out the magic, please let me know.I'd like to come back in 2 weeks if possible.



Is this the right board/forum for your question, NCDisNut?

This is a board/forum for *Camping at Walt Disney World* which means the fabulous Fort Wilderness Resort.

You might want to post this question over on the DIS/Theme Park forum which is where ticketing questions are addressed.  Or ask a moderator to move this post over to that forum.

This is not the right place to get your question answered but I hope you find the right place TO get it answered.

Good luck!

Bama Ed


----------



## NCDisNut

bama_ed said:


> Is this the right board/forum for your question, NCDisNut?
> 
> This is a board/forum for *Camping at Walt Disney World* which means the fabulous Fort Wilderness Resort.
> 
> You might want to post this question over on the DIS/Theme Park forum which is where ticketing questions are addressed.  Or ask a moderator to move this post over to that forum.
> 
> This is not the right place to get your question answered but I hope you find the right place TO get it answered.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Bama Ed



Good question. I only come to this forum and I'm ready to book a trip back to FW. If people here don't know the answer, I probably should venture out a little!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

I’m going to move this question from the Camping forum to the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies forum, where tickets to the theme parks are more on topic and where you should be able to get better information.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

PrincessV said:


> Does your new card show an expiration date? That's what the one CM told me she "had" to see on the card, but I've never actually seen on an AP card.


It just had 2021-2022 preprinted on them and they just wrote our names on them.


----------



## focusondisney

NCDisNut said:


> I'm ready to renew my annual pass. Is there any magic to doing that? Is Disney letting us renew?  If anyone has figured out the magic, please let me know.I'd like to come back in 2 weeks if possible.



Do you currently have a pass & just need to renew?? You’ll get the normal notice 60 days before your pass expires & you can just renew thru MDE as you did before. 

If you cancelled your pass & want to see about getting a new one,  you have to call. You’ll be put on a list & you’ll get a call back in about 30 days.


----------



## NCDisNut

I had a pass and it was extended into mid-March. Our last trip was the first week of March. Now, I went online and was looking to book something in a couple of weeks and my pass has expired and it no longer shows on My Disney Experience.  Sounds like I need to make that phone call. Thank you for the response.


----------



## PrincessV

prettypatchesmsu said:


> It just had 2021-2022 preprinted on them and they just wrote our names on them.


Thank you! That confirms what I and the GR CM thought, that there is no such thing as an AP card with an expiration date printed on it. I think the CM who insisted I needed one was confused.


----------



## FinallyFL

MY AP card has a hand printed expiration date and my first name written on the back. Perhaps that is what the CM wanted to see.


----------



## Duck143

prettypatchesmsu said:


> It just had 2021-2022 preprinted on them and they just wrote our names on them.


We have the years printed and a CM at GS hand wrote our first names on the back of the cards.  We had our cards from our cancelled APs, but we all have vouchers that haven't been activated yet.  We used the cards for purchase and dining discounts.
We were sometimes asked to show our vouchers on the app or licenses.  It varied every time we used the cards.


----------



## PrincessV

FinallyFL said:


> MY AP card has a hand printed expiration date and my first name written on the back. Perhaps that is what the CM wanted to see.


I may just write it on mine and see how that goes lol!


----------



## XP_Dude

PrincessV said:


> Does your new card show an expiration date? That's what the one CM told me she "had" to see on the card, but I've never actually seen on an AP card.


Yes they have expiration dates.  You do not need a new card.  Just open the wdw app, in mde, tickets and passes and show them your correct expiration date.  Easy.


----------



## Runnsally

XP_Dude said:


> Yes they have expiration dates.  You do not need a new card.  Just open the wdw app, in mde, tickets and passes and show them your correct expiration date.  Easy.


In my experience, cast members have preferred the plastic card as proof of an active AP as opposed to flashing the app which of course makes no sense.


----------



## PrincessV

XP_Dude said:


> Yes they have expiration dates.  You do not need a new card.  Just open the wdw app, in mde, tickets and passes and show them your correct expiration date.  Easy.





Runnsally said:


> In my experience, cast members have preferred the plastic card as proof of an active AP as opposed to flashing the app which of course makes no sense.


It's pages back now, but this whole conversation started because one CM told me they now "require" people to use MDE to show for an AP discount, or if I wanted to continue using a card, I'd have to "get a new card printed at Guest Relations with the expiration date." When I went to GR, they were puzzled and said they'd never heard of such a rule and were pretty sure there is no AP card that has an expiration date printed on it. To be clear, that was ONE CM out of many who processed purchases for me with an AP discount, and it seems like she was confused. Sorry if I've only brought confusion over here - I was just sharing my experience and others who visited since then have shared theirs.


----------



## Dis703

PrincessV said:


> It goes back a few pages, but this is exactly what I was told by one CM (out of many with whom I used my AP discount over a few days). She said I either had to pull up my AP in MDE to show for discounts or "get a new card at GR with the expiration date printed on it." GR had no idea what she was talking about, though, and no other CMs asked to see more than my plastic card (with no expiration date printed on it) and ID.



I had mixed results with this last month.  My card is 3 years old so the expiration date is from 2019 I think.  Most of the places we used it didn't check the date or say anything about it, but at the end of our trip two different CMs in two different shops told me I needed to get a new card or to go to the app and take a photo of my AP listing under tickets and show it to them.


----------



## Dis703

With the recent increase in park capacity have any AP holders found it easier to make park reservations?  My AP is expiring today and I was on the fence about renewing it.  Hearing that they are planning to keep the park reservation system has really put me off, but I have to imagine as we get to normal capacity we shouldn't have as many sold out dates, right? Or is that wishful thinking?  I'm an out of state passholder and staying onsite is no longer a viable option for us so I'm stuck with the limited 3 park reservations at a time.  

Do I still have 30 days after expiration to renew as well?


----------



## CarolynFH

Dis703 said:


> With the recent increase in park capacity have any AP holders found it easier to make park reservations?  My AP is expiring today and I was on the fence about renewing it.  Hearing that they are planning to keep the park reservation system has really put me off, but I have to imagine as we get to normal capacity we shouldn't have as many sold out dates, right? Or is that wishful thinking?  I'm an out of state passholder and staying onsite is no longer a viable option for us so I'm stuck with the limited 3 park reservations at a time.
> 
> Do I still have 30 days after expiration to renew as well?


To answer your last question first, yes, you still have 30 days after expiration to renew.

I can’t answer the first question because I’ve been making our park reservations as soon as we book our stays. We’re onsite next month (booked before park availability became so limited), offsite in November and on-site in January and have park reservations made already.


----------



## Dispro1

Dis703 said:


> With the recent increase in park capacity have any AP holders found it easier to make park reservations?  My AP is expiring today and I was on the fence about renewing it.  Hearing that they are planning to keep the park reservation system has really put me off, but I have to imagine as we get to normal capacity we shouldn't have as many sold out dates, right? Or is that wishful thinking?  I'm an out of state passholder and staying onsite is no longer a viable option for us so I'm stuck with the limited 3 park reservations at a time.
> 
> Do I still have 30 days after expiration to renew as well?


My AP and my daughter's AP expired in November but my husband still has his.  I am hoping to be able to get ours back with the AP recovery due to the pandemic...still waiting for call back but will attempt in person.  We had to buy park tickets because we will be back this weekend for the first time since pandemic closure, and they were so expensive (and not even park hopper)!! I would think long and hard about letting your AP expire because who knows when you'll be able to get it back!  We let ours expire because we didn't know when we would be able to get a vaccine and knew we couldn't go before that , but we thought we would be able to just buy a new one!  Now I'm dying to have it back!  If I'm able to get it back when I get down there this Friday, I would like to make a park reservation for June 2nd, and as of right now, there are only passes available for AP for next week and none for resort guests so it does seem that there are more passes available.  We're out of state too and stay most of the time on Disney property, but we sometimes do split stays with a Marriott property because my husband is a Marriott guy.  Maybe you could do a split stay with a less expensive Disney property and an off property so you could do some resort guest passes and some AP??  I'm not very familiar with how this new system works since this is our first trip back with park reservations, but I think that would work (not sure if it would work for you though but just a suggestion).  Good luck with your decision!  I hope to have some luck in getting mine back!


----------



## JessLCH

Those who RECENTLY were called back to get a recovery AP, how ling did you wait for the call back? 30 days? More? less? Thanks.


----------



## vwlfan

It took user 3 weeks. The CM was terrific, had done her homework. Tookcare of all the details. It was harrowing to wait as An upcoming vacation is imminent. But we are very pleased.


----------



## beccasmom

Dis703 said:


> With the recent increase in park capacity have any AP holders found it easier to make park reservations?  My AP is expiring today and I was on the fence about renewing it.
> 
> We’re visiting the last week in July, staying at BRV.  We’re also out-of-state AP holders.   I made park reservations yesterday with no problem.


----------



## bernina

Dis703 said:


> With the recent increase in park capacity have any AP holders found it easier to make park reservations?  My AP is expiring today and I was on the fence about renewing it.  Hearing that they are planning to keep the park reservation system has really put me off, but I have to imagine as we get to normal capacity we shouldn't have as many sold out dates, right? Or is that wishful thinking?  I'm an out of state passholder and staying onsite is no longer a viable option for us so I'm stuck with the limited 3 park reservations at a time.
> 
> Do I still have 30 days after expiration to renew as well?



We're AP holders and planned a relatively last minute (by Disney standards) trip for next month. On-site stay at Coronado. I had to chat through the MDE app to make park reservations as it defaulted to the resort bucket (yellow all days with only EP open most days). They were able to reserve against the AP bucket for length of stay which was all green at the time.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

JessLCH said:


> Those who RECENTLY were called back to get a recovery AP, how ling did you wait for the call back? 30 days? More? less? Thanks.


I would also love to hear others' experiences! I requested a callback on Thursday and our trip isn't too far away.


----------



## Dispro1

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> I would also love to hear others' experiences! I requested a callback on Thursday and our trip isn't too far away.


I did not receive my call back before we arrived on Friday.  I went to Guest Relations at the International Gateway and was allowed to purchase new APs for me and my daughter and the tickets we had already purchased were applied to the new APs!


----------



## Runnsally

Dispro1 said:


> I did not receive my call back before we arrived on Friday.  I went to Guest Relations at the International Gateway and was allowed to purchase new APs for me and my daughter and the tickets we had already purchased were applied to the new APs!


That’s great to hear.  I assume you and your daughter both had pandemic-expired APs that made you eligible?


----------



## Dispro1

Runnsally said:


> That’s great to hear.  I assume you and your daughter both had pandemic-expired APs that made you eligible?


Yes, we have had APs for a long time but let them expire in November since we didn’t know when we would be able to go back (had to get vaccinated first).  My DH still had an active AP because his doesn’t expire until July, but I don’t think that had anything to do with it.  I will add that my DH had made a park reservation for Epcot but we couldn’t because they were out, but the GR CM was able to get us passes because we got our APs back even though I think passes were gone??  Not sure how he did that but I was very happy because we got to go toEpcot after dinner!!


----------



## DisneyHomework

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> I would also love to hear others' experiences! I requested a callback on Thursday and our trip isn't too far away.


I called back and explained a trip was coming up, I waited on hold about 20 minutes, then she messaged someone who confirmed I would be called within 15 mins.  It all took about an hour.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

DisneyHomework said:


> I called back and explained a trip was coming up, I waited on hold about 20 minutes, then she messaged someone who confirmed I would be called within 15 mins.  It all took about an hour.


Wow, that’s great! How close was your trip? Ours is still a few weeks away.


----------



## Noreen411

Hi.  I started going back pages on this thread to understand the AP recovery and best way to go about this.  I want to make sure I understand...

We had annual passes that were due to expire September 2020.  First trip we used them September 2019.  Our April 2020 trip of course was cancelled due to the pandemic.  We ended up requesting and receiving a refund for a portion of the APs.

Now we have a trip booked for this fall.  I was going to just purchase 10 day passes not realizing there was a possibility to recover and purchase annual passes again.   Now that I’m reading this our preference would be to get annual passes.

Can I buy my 10 day passes, make park reservations, then upgrade to an annual pass keeping my park reservations intact?   What number do I call for the approval/denial to upgrade?

Thank you in advance
Noreen


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Just called to see if we could expedite a callback since our trip is this month. No such luck. Not a huge deal but makes things a little trickier on the planning front. The CM also told me you can't apply already purchased day tickets to an Annual Pass, which goes against pretty much everything I've read here. Hopefully that's one of those "Call a CM get a different answer every time" situations.


----------



## ljcrochet

I missed my call back yesterday, I’m called the number and hopefully will get a call back today b


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

ljcrochet said:


> I missed my call back yesterday, I’m called the number and hopefully will get a call back today b


Aww, I hope they call back today! How long did you have to wait to get a callback?


----------



## ljcrochet

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> Aww, I hope they call back today! How long did you have to wait to get a callback?


I called 5/15 and was told expect 45 days to get a call back.  I was shocked they called yesterday.


----------



## wareagle57

Are there any other APs on here waiting for DIsney to release more capacity for Oct 1? At this point I'd even book a hotel room or buy a day ticket.


----------



## TinkerBelle_325

JessLCH said:


> Those who RECENTLY were called back to get a recovery AP, how ling did you wait for the call back? 30 days? More? less? Thanks.



I called to get my parents recovery APs on May 16th. I got a call from ticketing at about 7:30pm last night. Took all of 10 minutes to complete the payment and see the passes linked in MDE. Very smooth process and a shorter wait for call back than I had expected.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

I thought this might entertain people in here who understand the waiting game for a callback. I missed a call this morning and thought it was fine because it wasn't the typical 407 area code. I assumed someone was trying to reach me about my car's extended warranty.  I googled the number just in case, saw Buena Vista  and was so nervous for a second. Then I realized it was Buena Vista, VA. I had no idea there was a Buena Vista, VA until this morning and I've lived in VA for over 20 years.


----------



## ljcrochet

I'm so excited.  I just got new gold AP.  
I missed my callback on Monday, called yesterday and was told I would get a call back same day which did not happen.  Since we decided we want to go this month, I called again.  This time I got my call back right away.  The cast member was so helpful.  She linked my swan stay and booked our park days.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Just got my call back! I called on 5/17, so a little over 2 weeks. We had purchased 2-2 day tickets in order to make park reservations. CM applied credit for those toward our APs.


----------



## JessLCH

That is great to hear. I called on May 18 and am hoping to get a call any day now!


----------



## bernina

Does anyone have the price of gold pass renewals handy?


----------



## CarolynFH

bernina said:


> Does anyone have the price of gold pass renewals handy?


We paid $650.72 including tax in March this year.


----------



## bernina

CarolynFH said:


> We paid $650.72 including tax in March this year.


Thanks!! We'll see what they throw at me when we're eligible to renew next month.


----------



## CarolynFH

bernina said:


> Thanks!! We'll see what the throw at me when we're eligible to renew next month.


Should be the same, unless they raise the prices between now and then.   Pixie dust that they don’t!


----------



## DizDaD7

Quick question...Are we still talking about renewals? on AP's or ones that were previously cancelled for a refund or such? Or are we talking about Upgrading/purchasing new ones..  I've been outta the loop for like 2 mos. And curiously waiting to upgrade what was originally a 10 day hopper *(Now only 3 days left) to a DVC gold.... Hoping I'm able to do this before our trip in 28 days... TIA


----------



## fastpoint

I know if staying off site you are limited to 3 days for park reservations. Do you have to use all 3 days before you can book a 4th day?

Or let's say you had 3 days spread out over the next few months booked. After you use day 1, can you keep re-booking 1 day at a time as long as you are using this day? I can see this coming in handy if you wanted to 'reserve' a very popular day. Say Halloween for instance. Could you do this and keep using your remaining 2 reservation days over and over between now and then?

Thanks!


----------



## erionm

It's a rolling 3 days.  Once the parks close on the day you use your first park reservation, you can make another.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just clarifying that you are asking about Annual Passes, correct?


----------



## fastpoint

scrappinginontario said:


> Just clarifying that you are asking about Annual Passes, correct?



Yes, thank you


----------



## scrappinginontario

fastpoint said:


> I know if staying off site you are limited to 3 days for park reservations. Do you have to use all 3 days before you can book a 4th day?
> 
> Or let's say you had 3 days spread out over the next few months booked. After you use day 1, can you keep re-booking 1 day at a time as long as you are using this day? I can see this coming in handy if you wanted to 'reserve' a very popular day. Say Halloween for instance. Could you do this and keep using your remaining 2 reservation days over and over between now and then?
> 
> Thanks!


Merged with AP thread as many knowledgeable people here with lots of great AP info.


----------



## Rick195275

Finally!! A year later and we have our checks! Really didn’t think they were ever coming! For those issued a refund check for minor children, what do you do with it? Can I deposit it in my account? Do we have to go to a bank and cash it?


----------



## JessLCH

JessLCH said:


> That is great to hear. I called on May 18 and am hoping to get a call any day now!


I just got my call ( 2.5 weeks) and was able to upgrade 5 day hoppers to a Gold AP  recovery.


----------



## bernina

Rick195275 said:


> For those issued a refund check for minor children, what do you do with it? Can I deposit it in my account? Do we have to go to a bank and cash it?



Normally you write the child's name on back of check with the word minor listed after it. Then print and sign your name. Your bank should be fine to deposit it.


----------



## pookie73

I got my call back this afternoon and was able to renew our Gold (DVC) passes.  My original call was placed on May 20. 

The CM used the 8-day tickets my DH and I had bought for our upcoming July trip and, surprisingly, also a quick 5-day trip that I'd bought tickets with a resort package in September 2020.  I had bought the package because I wasn't sure how long my AP would be extended (was eventually extended until October 2020), and I needed to make park reservations before they filled up.  So, I ended up only owing about half the amount on four gold passes!  The CM had done her homework, and she was fantastic!


----------



## summerw

Hi, I'm hoping to get some advice...

We renewed our Gold APs back in February. We've since planned another trip, over Christmas, because it's the only time we can go in that period. Disney, VIP line and DVC have all told me I cannot upgrade at this time. 

How would you all handle this? I'll list the options I've thought of, but would love to hear any I haven't. Thanks!!!

1 Just hang on and hope they allow upgrades in August and that park passes are still available for December 26-31. That'll give me an ulcer, but so does the price difference between tickets and an upgrade.

2 Buy tickets and book passes and hope they allow upgrades before out trip, allowing me to transfer those to family members. How long would those tickets be good for? We are 3 and have 2 family members joining us in June, so we'd still have 1 left over to use another year?
Also, that will get trickier if they bring back FP, right? There's no way to transfer FP if booking for FP opens before they allow me to upgrade?

3 Buy tickets and book passes and accept I'm going to have to use the tickets. This one will burn going down. Lol.


----------



## focusondisney

summerw said:


> Hi, I'm hoping to get some advice...
> 
> We renewed our Gold APs back in February. We've since planned another trip, over Christmas, because it's the only time we can go in that period. Disney, VIP line and DVC have all told me I cannot upgrade at this time.
> 
> How would you all handle this? I'll list the options I've thought of, but would love to hear any I haven't. Thanks!!!
> 
> 1 Just hang on and hope they allow upgrades in August and that park passes are still available for December 26-31. That'll give me an ulcer, but so does the price difference between tickets and an upgrade.
> 
> 2 Buy tickets and book passes and hope they allow upgrades before out trip, allowing me to transfer those to family members. How long would those tickets be good for? We are 3 and have 2 family members joining us in June, so we'd still have 1 left over to use another year?
> Also, that will get trickier if they bring back FP, right? There's no way to transfer FP if booking for FP opens before they allow me to upgrade?
> 
> 3 Buy tickets and book passes and accept I'm going to have to use the tickets. This one will burn going down. Lol.



Are you staying onsite?  If so, I’d book a package with tickets.  If you get your upgraded passes, call to drop the tickets & change it to a ticketless package. The nice thing about packages is you can change them without penalty until 30  days out. So you don’t “own” the tickets ahead of time.  But you’re able to reserve park passes with them.  If you get your APs, just make sure they’re linked before you cancel the package tickets.


----------



## Minnie368

DH and I cancelled our APs last August and got partial refunds. Am I understanding correctly that I can call and ask to purchase new APs?  If we do that over the phone when will they be active?  We may not make it down until October/November.


----------



## CJK

Minnie368 said:


> DH and I cancelled our APs last August and got partial refunds. Am I understanding correctly that I can call and ask to purchase new APs? If we do that over the phone when will they be active? We may not make it down until October/November.


You will get AP vouchers, that won't be activated until your next trip!


----------



## Minnie368

CJK said:


> You will get AP vouchers, that won't be activated until your next trip!


Wow that’s great!  I’ll try to call tomorrow and get it taken care of so I don’t miss out. Wonder how long they’ll allow this?  And just to double check- these won’t expire?- they’re good until I’m actually there and activate them and then good for a year from that day? We’re planning for October but you just never know.  Sorry if the answer is obvious but just making sure I understand correctly. Thanks!


----------



## FinallyFL

Minnie368 said:


> Wow that’s great!  I’ll try to call tomorrow and get it taken care of so I don’t miss out. Wonder how long they’ll allow this?  And just to double check- these won’t expire?- they’re good until I’m actually there and activate them and then good for a year from that day? We’re planning for October but you just never know.  Sorry if the answer is obvious but just making sure I understand correctly. Thanks!


That is correct.


----------



## gracerussell

Hello - has anyone (if you were approved for a “recovery AP pass”) been able to make an upgrade from the last AP you held?

Our APs expires May 2020. I called AP services tonight and was told we may be eligible to purchase the recovery AP passes, but we can only purchase at the same level we had before. Since we had Gold, this would mean we can only purchase Gold. I have a trip booked 12/26-1/2 and was really hoping to purchase Platinum passes.

Can anyone verify that this is correct - no upgrades allowed if, in fact, you are deemed eligible to purchase new passes?
Thanks!


----------



## summerw

focusondisney said:


> Are you staying onsite?  If so, I’d book a package with tickets.  If you get your upgraded passes, call to drop the tickets & change it to a ticketless package. The nice thing about packages is you can change them without penalty until 30  days out. So you don’t “own” the tickets ahead of time.  But you’re able to reserve park passes with them.  If you get your APs, just make sure they’re linked before you cancel the package tickets.



We are DVC staying on points so no packages. That would be nice to be able to cancel them like that. Thanks though!


----------



## pookie73

gracerussell said:


> Hello - has anyone (if you were approved for a “recovery AP pass”) been able to make an upgrade from the last AP you held?
> 
> Our APs expires May 2020. I called AP services tonight and was told we may be eligible to purchase the recovery AP passes, but we can only purchase at the same level we had before. Since we had Gold, this would mean we can only purchase Gold. I have a trip booked 12/26-1/2 and was really hoping to purchase Platinum passes.
> 
> Can anyone verify that this is correct - no upgrades allowed if, in fact, you are deemed eligible to purchase new passes?
> Thanks!



The CM who called me back on Sunday asked if I wanted to upgrade to Platinum.  I told her that Gold has worked fine, and I wanted to stick with it.  She then looked at my upcoming trips to make sure there were no block out dates involved.  There weren't, so we proceeded with a Gold pass purchase.  So, I did have the option to upgrade according to the CM that called me back.


----------



## ljcrochet

gracerussell said:


> has anyone (if you were approved for a “recovery AP pass”) been able to make an upgrade from the last AP you held?


I had no issues doing the opposite.  I went from a Florida resident gold pass (payment plan) to a dvc gold pass( pay in advance) without any issues.


----------



## ineedavacation33

DizDaD7 said:


> Quick question...Are we still talking about renewals? on AP's or ones that were previously cancelled for a refund or such? Or are we talking about Upgrading/purchasing new ones..  I've been outta the loop for like 2 mos. And curiously waiting to upgrade what was originally a 10 day hopper *(Now only 3 days left) to a DVC gold.... Hoping I'm able to do this before our trip in 28 days... TIA



Everyone is still talking about recovery APs or those that were eligible in some way due to being a previous/expired passholder.  The others who want to upgrade park tickets and didn’t have an AP are still just patiently waiting (myself included).


----------



## GDUL

gracerussell said:


> Hello - has anyone (if you were approved for a “recovery AP pass”) been able to make an upgrade from the last AP you held?
> 
> Our APs expires May 2020. I called AP services tonight and was told we may be eligible to purchase the recovery AP passes, but we can only purchase at the same level we had before. Since we had Gold, this would mean we can only purchase Gold. I have a trip booked 12/26-1/2 and was really hoping to purchase Platinum passes.
> 
> Can anyone verify that this is correct - no upgrades allowed if, in fact, you are deemed eligible to purchase new passes?
> Thanks!



We had Gold APs that we had canceled and were offered both the Gold and an upgrade to the Platinum APs when the VIP office called us back which we purchased since we'd be at WDW during a block out period.


----------



## rangerxenos

CJK said:


> You will get AP vouchers, that won't be activated until your next trip!



Are you then able to link the vouchers to your MDE account to make park reservations?


----------



## CarolinaBlue

rangerxenos said:


> Are you then able to link the vouchers to your MDE account to make park reservations?



The CM did that for me while we were on the call (for recovery AP).


----------



## CarolynFH

summerw said:


> We are DVC staying on points so no packages. That would be nice to be able to cancel them like that. Thanks though!


Something you could consider is booking a package anyway. I think the deposit is only $200, and final payment isn’t due for quite some time, but having that package gives you the ability to book park passes now while waiting for the tickets you want to become available. Then when you get the tickets you want (or the ones you finally have to buy), you cancel the entire package, not just the tickets. As long as you link the new tickets to MDE before you cancel the package, you’ll keep your park reservations.


----------



## Dis703

Does anyone know if a Florida Resident renews their pass and then moves out of state before it expires if they are still able to use their resident pass until it expires or if they'll have to upgrade?  I am assuming since they only usually look at ID at the start it won't matter, but I want to be sure before we renew. My boyfriend has a Silver Pass, but will likely be moving out of state in the next 6 months, so he'll still have a half a year left on it most likely.  TIA!


----------



## summerw

CarolynFH said:


> Something you could consider is booking a package anyway. I think the deposit is only $200, and final payment isn’t due for quite some time, but having that package gives you the ability to book park passes now while waiting for the tickets you want to become available. Then when you get the tickets you want (or the ones you finally have to buy), you cancel the entire package, not just the tickets. As long as you link the new tickets to MDE before you cancel the package, you’ll keep your park reservations.



Thanks! That’s brilliant. I assumed park passes were tied to the tickets you made them with. I’m glad to know they are not!


----------



## summerw

summerw said:


> Thanks! That’s brilliant. I assumed park passes were tied to the tickets you made them with. I’m glad to know they are not!



oh, but if we already have DVC reservations under our names, doesn’t the system cancel any reservations for the same people on same night?


----------



## CarolynFH

summerw said:


> oh, but if we already have DVC reservations under our names, doesn’t the system cancel any reservations for the same people on same night?


So far as I know, the DVC and cash reservation systems don’t talk to each other. But what you could do is put a different lead guest on each one, similar to what we do when booking 2 DVC villas for the same dates.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Any recent callback reports? I’m trying to figure out when my return call will be and if the Boo Bash mayhem of yesterday is going to prolong my return call. I called 13 days ago and from what I’ve read here it’s been around 2.5 weeks so hopefully they’re still on track.


----------



## JayMunOne

Sooooo I just called last night for the heck of it, explained my story and they let me buy two Epcot After 4 passes with will call at Disney Springs July 3. Have you just tried calling VIPassholder line?


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

JayMunOne said:


> Sooooo I just called last night for the heck of it, explained my story and they let me buy two Epcot After 4 passes with will call at Disney Springs July 3. Have you just tried calling VIPassholder line?


Yup, 3 phone calls to the AP line and a few online chats. First call to let them know I'd like to buy passes again. Second call to ask if they could expedite the call since we're traveling this month from out of state and I need to finalize my plans-that CM told me they don't expedite calls. 3rd call I was on hold for over an hour and they told me they would transfer me to the team that expedites calls. The AP extension team told the CM to relay the message to me that "Rest assured, I would be contacted before I traveled." I've never had to work so hard to give a business my money.


----------



## Airb330

I talked to DVC yesterday (for BooBash tickets, ugh), and I asked about recovery APs, they said to call the VIPassholder line. When I did, I somehow got lost in a sea of options. I just ended up hanging up.

We had Gold (DVC) passes, got the refund in 2020. Would like the "recovery" AP, gold works for us again.  So what option should I choose on the phone #? I am aware thanks to this thread there's a 2-6 week call back period, which is fine since we do not travel until October. Lastly, I am guessing this is at the full rate and not renewal pricing?


----------



## JayMunOne

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> Yup, 3 phone calls to the AP line and a few online chats. First call to let them know I'd like to buy passes again. Second call to ask if they could expedite the call since we're traveling this month from out of state and I need to finalize my plans-that CM told me they don't expedite calls. 3rd call I was on hold for over an hour and they told me they would transfer me to the team that expedites calls. The AP extension team told the CM to relay the message to me that "Rest assured, I would be contacted before I traveled." I've never had to work so hard to give a business my money.



This is a dumb question but are you eligible for the exception? Did you have APs last year and cancel them? That's how I knew I was good to go.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

JayMunOne said:


> This is a dumb question but are you eligible for the exception? Did you have APs last year and cancel them? That's how I knew I was good to go.


I should be-our AP’s expired in September of 2020 and I didn’t renew because I’m high risk and wanted to wait until I was vaccinated to go back.


----------



## Abby S

I am waiting on a callback for my recovery pass, hoping to hear back before a trip my daughter and I are doing June 29 - July 1. I called about a week ago so I’m not too worried about whether I’ll hear back in time, but I was hoping to see if there are any reasonable passholder discount rate rooms for those dates (we’re currently booked in Pop). Would anyone be able to check what passholder discount rooms (if any) are available for June 29 - July 1 right now? If there’s nothing much available then I’ll stop worrying too much about when I’ll get my callback.


----------



## Suejacken

Abby S said:


> I am waiting on a callback for my recovery pass, hoping to hear back before a trip my daughter and I are doing June 29 - July 1. I called about a week ago so I’m not too worried about whether I’ll hear back in time, but I was hoping to see if there are any reasonable passholder discount rate rooms for those dates (we’re currently booked in Pop). Would anyone be able to check what passholder discount rooms (if any) are available for June 29 - July 1 right now? If there’s nothing much available then I’ll stop worrying too much about when I’ll get my callback.


I just checked and found three resorts from 6/29 to 7/1. All prices are before tax. Coronado is $210.m, Art if animation is $410.25 and Pop Century is $150.00. I don’t know the tax rate


----------



## Abby S

Suejacken said:


> I just checked and found three resorts from 6/29 to 7/1. All prices are before tax. Coronado is $210.m, Art if animation is $410.25 and Pop Century is $150.00. I don’t know the tax rate



Thank you so much!! This is super helpful -- at least I know that there's a possibility of applying to room discount on my current room if it's still available once I get my recovery pass!


----------



## Suejacken

Abby S said:


> Thank you so much!! This is super helpful -- at least I know that there's a possibility of applying to room discount on my current room if it's still available once I get my recovery pass!


You are very welcome. I hope you hear back soon. I had to get a recovery pass too. It took a little less than 2 weeks. Good luck


----------



## 10CJ

Airb330 said:


> I talked to DVC yesterday (for BooBash tickets, ugh), and I asked about recovery APs, they said to call the VIPassholder line. When I did, I somehow got lost in a sea of options. I just ended up hanging up.
> 
> We had Gold (DVC) passes, got the refund in 2020. Would like the "recovery" AP, gold works for us again.  So what option should I choose on the phone #? I am aware thanks to this thread there's a 2-6 week call back period, which is fine since we do not travel until October. Lastly, I am guessing this is at the full rate and not renewal pricing?


I think you would pay the full DVC price and the pass would not start until you activate it. I had family member that also had issues with the phone options. Is there an option for passholder services/assistance or something like that? I know you do not want to approach as if you are trying to buy new passes.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

I just got my callback and we’re officially platinum passholders again!! Callback took 16 days total. The CM could see we had 5 day tickets and he applied those to the cost of our AP’s. They’re already showing up in MDE and will be active the first day we use them. So happy to have our tickets covered for the next year.


----------



## diablobird

I’m sorry if this has been asked… please link to correct post if it has… 

My husband and I let our passes expire in January since we live in NJ and with travel restrictions it would have been impossible to travel. Our daughter has a Platinum AP which we renewed last year. We now have a trip scheduled for the end of July and bought 10 day tickets.
1. Is it possible to apply the cost of that ticket to getting our APs back? 
2. Can we handle this in person when we arrive in WDW or do I have to call?
TYIA


----------



## 10CJ

diablobird said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked… please link to correct post if it has…
> 
> My husband and I let our passes expire in January since we live in NJ and with travel restrictions it would have been impossible to travel. Our daughter has a Platinum AP which we renewed last year. We now have a trip scheduled for the end of July and bought 10 day tickets.
> 1. Is it possible to apply the cost of that ticket to getting our APs back?
> 2. Can we handle this in person when we arrive in WDW or do I have to call?
> TYIA



1. yes you should be able to apply the value of the ticket to the AP
2. I don't know if it can be handled in person or not. I would call and at least get on the list for a call back.


----------



## PaulW08

I know things are a bit hazy right now when it comes to APs, but I wanted to get peoples' thoughts on my current situation. 

Currently up for renewal for my DVC Member Platinum Pass with a expiration date of July 10th, 2021.
Thinking about Gold Passes due to upcoming birth of children, i.e. don't see myself needing to go at Christmas this year (2021) or Spring Break/Easter next year (2022). 
Is it possible to renew from a DVC Platinum Pass to a DVC Gold Pass?
I do see myself going around Christmas, December 2022, so on my renewal date of July 10th, 2022, can I renew from the DVC Gold Pass back to the DVC Platinum pass?
Was hoping someone has a similar situation in the past so was looking for some insight. If I could do the above it would save us around $325.90!


----------



## elgerber

PaulW08 said:


> I know things are a bit hazy right now when it comes to APs, but I wanted to get peoples' thoughts on my current situation.
> 
> Currently up for renewal for my DVC Member Platinum Pass with a expiration date of July 10th, 2021.
> Thinking about Gold Passes due to upcoming birth of children, i.e. don't see myself needing to go at Christmas this year (2021) or Spring Break/Easter next year (2022).
> Is it possible to renew from a DVC Platinum Pass to a DVC Gold Pass?
> I do see myself going around Christmas, December 2022, so on my renewal date of July 10th, 2022, can I renew from the DVC Gold Pass back to the DVC Platinum pass?
> Was hoping someone has a similar situation in the past so was looking for some insight. If I could do the above it would save us around $325.90!


you can definitely go from DVC Plat to Gold, I have done it a few times.  And I am willing to bet you could then go back to Plat next year. I don't see them not taking more money from you.
DVC member services can do this for you.


----------



## CarolynFH

PaulW08 said:


> I know things are a bit hazy right now when it comes to APs, but I wanted to get peoples' thoughts on my current situation.
> 
> Currently up for renewal for my DVC Member Platinum Pass with a expiration date of July 10th, 2021.
> Thinking about Gold Passes due to upcoming birth of children, i.e. don't see myself needing to go at Christmas this year (2021) or Spring Break/Easter next year (2022).
> Is it possible to renew from a DVC Platinum Pass to a DVC Gold Pass?
> I do see myself going around Christmas, December 2022, so on my renewal date of July 10th, 2022, can I renew from the DVC Gold Pass back to the DVC Platinum pass?
> Was hoping someone has a similar situation in the past so was looking for some insight. If I could do the above it would save us around $325.90!


Yes, when you renew you’re free to renew at a lower-level or higher-level pass at the renewal rate. You can go any direction.


----------



## rangerxenos

Lucked out last night and called about the possibility of getting a voucher for an AP since mine expired in May of 2020.  Only spent 5 minutes on hold, apparently calling around 10:30 on a Sunday night was a good idea.

Talked to a great CM who took my info and told me that I should be eligible to get another AP, and to wait for a callback.  Hoping she was right!


----------



## Airb330

rangerxenos said:


> Lucked out last night and called about the possibility of getting a voucher for an AP since mine expired in May of 2020.  Only spent 5 minutes on hold, apparently calling around 10:30 on a Sunday night was a good idea.
> 
> Talked to a great CM who took my info and told me that I should be eligible to get another AP, and to wait for a callback.  Hoping she was right!


What number did you call and what selection (ie 1,3 etc) did you pick? Thanks!


----------



## rangerxenos

Airb330 said:


> What number did you call and what selection (ie 1,3 etc) did you pick? Thanks!



I had sent an email hoping I could avoid what have been really long hold times, and got this reply back:

'For assistance with your Annual Pass, please call our Passholder Help Desk at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277). At the voice prompt, please state "Passholder Help Desk" to be routed to our department. Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week.'

So I called the number, and just kept saying Passholder Help Desk, I never hit any numbers on the keypad.


----------



## Airb330

rangerxenos said:


> I had sent an email hoping I could avoid what have been really long hold times, and got this reply back:
> 
> 'For assistance with your Annual Pass, please call our Passholder Help Desk at 407-WDW-PASS (407-939-7277). At the voice prompt, please state "Passholder Help Desk" to be routed to our department. Cast Members are available from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time, seven days a week.'
> 
> So I called the number, and just kept saying Passholder Help Desk, I never hit any numbers on the keypad.


Thanks! I felt really stupid when I called the other day and got lost in the phone tree. Really appreciate it!


----------



## rangerxenos

Airb330 said:


> Thanks! I felt really stupid when I called the other day and got lost in the phone tree. Really appreciate it!



Those phone trees are a nightmare, and now I'm wondering if I just got lucky with timing last night, or if by not pushing any buttons it got me in quicker.  The Disney phone system leaves much to be desired, I sometimes end up in an unintended spot and have to be put on hold again.

I'm just tired of calling, then being put on hold for an hour and a half or more, that's happened more than a few times in the last year.


----------



## patty57

Apologies if this has been asked and answered.  Has anyone had success upgrading their AP while WDW has stopped selling APs due to Covid?  I have a FL resident Silver Pass, and my next trip is during the blockout.  I would need to upgrade to Platinum.


----------



## amk43

I've found this thread really helpful as I tried to figure out what to do about AP extensions and cancellations last year and about recovery this year, so I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who's posted. 

Also, I called tonight about recovery and can report that when I called at about 10:50pm Eastern (I called the VIP Passholder number and said "Passholder Help Desk" at the prompt), I waited about 10 minutes on hold and spent about 15 minutes talking to the cast member. He said callbacks were currently taking 17-18 days. I asked about whether if I bought tickets, I could apply them to the price of the new AP, and he said it would be up to the person who called me back, so I think I'm just going to cross my fingers that I get a call back and new APs in time to get good park reservations for mid-August.


----------



## DizKids2

I am 21 days in from my phone call to inquire about recovery passes.  I keep seeing people here getting calls back in shorter time periods now.  We travel to Disney in 10 days, and from everything I have seen here, we should be eligible.  Should I call back or are others still seeing a longer callback timeframe where I shouldn’t worry?


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

DizKids2 said:


> I am 21 days in from my phone call to inquire about recovery passes.  I keep seeing people here getting calls back in shorter time periods now.  We travel to Disney in 10 days, and from everything I have seen here, we should be eligible.  Should I call back or are others still seeing a longer callback timeframe where I shouldn’t worry?


I’d call back. Everyone else I’ve spoken with had a wait similar to mine (16 or so days). Good luck! I know how anxiety-provoking the wait can be.


----------



## Kimrlav

Does anyone know if you can go to the Disney Springs ticket center or guest relations at the park for purchasing a recovery AP?  I had a pass that expired during the closure and decided on the refund. Does that make me eligible to purchase a pass? Thanks for any information.


----------



## Abby S

Kimrlav said:


> Does anyone know if you can go to the Disney Springs ticket center or guest relations at the park for purchasing a recovery AP?  I had a pass that expired during the closure and decided on the refund. Does that make me eligible to purchase a pass? Thanks for any information.



Yes, going to guest relations works!

Crazy story -- I was waiting for our callback for ~20 days. I called back to see if there were any updates and they didn't have anything and said it could take up to 45 days. I'm not sure why there seem to be some folks for whom it's taking forever and some getting callbacks within two weeks.

But I'm making a trip with my daughter in a couple of weeks and there was a room discount I was hoping to snag, so I didn't want to chance not getting renewed in time.

I looked up Spirit airfares from St. Louis (where we live), and found a $30 ticket. I flew down Tuesday at 7am, had our passes renewed at the Ticket Center at Disney Springs by noon (they were able to apply our ticket amounts and got us theme park reservations booked), got my room discount booked at lunch, and flew home at 7pm. I ended up saving money on the room discount by flying down! I recognize I'm very very lucky to have been able to do this -- it was a crazy day, and honestly, a ton of fun. And I just checked today and that room discount is now gone, so it turns out the absolutely insane plan worked out!

Anyway, no clue if that strategy would be viable for anyone waiting, but if you're able to go to Guest Services, it does work!


----------



## Kimrlav

Abby S said:


> Yes, going to guest relations works!
> 
> Crazy story -- I was waiting for our callback for ~20 days. I called back to see if there were any updates and they didn't have anything and said it could take up to 45 days. I'm not sure why there seem to be some folks for whom it's taking forever and some getting callbacks within two weeks.
> 
> But I'm making a trip with my daughter in a couple of weeks and there was a room discount I was hoping to snag, so I didn't want to chance not getting renewed in time.
> 
> I looked up Spirit airfares from St. Louis (where we live), and found a $30 ticket. I flew down Tuesday at 7am, had our passes renewed at the Ticket Center at Disney Springs by noon (they were able to apply our ticket amounts and got us theme park reservations booked), got my room discount booked at lunch, and flew home at 7pm. I ended up saving money on the room discount by flying down! I recognize I'm very very lucky to have been able to do this -- it was a crazy day, and honestly, a ton of fun. And I just checked today and that room discount is now gone, so it turns out the absolutely insane plan worked out!
> 
> Anyway, no clue if that strategy would be viable for anyone waiting, but if you're able to go to Guest Services, it does work!


Thank you so much for the information. I am so glad your day trip to Disney worked for your tickets and reservations.  I am waiting for a call back but, the cast member stated it could take at least 6 weeks, and my trip is in 35 days.


----------



## summerw

patty57 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered.  Has anyone had success upgrading their AP while WDW has stopped selling APs due to Covid?  I have a FL resident Silver Pass, and my next trip is during the blockout.  I would need to upgrade to Platinum.



I have been told no for upgrading our Gold to Silver since I renewed this past February.


----------



## Kimrlav

I wanted to provide an update on my recovery AP process. I was fortunate called on June 10th and received a call back this afternoon (June 18th). Unfortunately, I missed the call, but called back within two hours and had to wait approximately 45 minutes on hold to speak with a cast member.  The cast member was able to apply the value of tickets from a canceled trip, but could not apply the value of tickets with an upcoming trip resort package. She processed the AP purchase and then issued a call back for the resort team to change the reservation from package with tickets to room only - received the call back in 30 minutes.  It was a great service experience. Now, I am all-set with an annual pass for my next trips scheduled for July and September  - and a few more to come.  I am happy that this task was accomplished  before the trip, now I just have to go to guest services to present the voucher for the actual card.

Thanks to everyone in this thread for the great information.


----------



## amdphenom

My experience:

Called on 7th, told 4? weeks average
Called back today (22nd) and missed the first call. Called back with about 30 minutes on hold with the helpdesk to schedule a new call. Got the new call within an hour.

Was asked which pass I wanted so it was probably a choice but I kept the one I had before.

Back in the Passholder family.


----------



## DizKids2

Thank you to everyone on this thread for your help!  I originally called about recovery passes on 5/24.  They told me the callback could take up to 30 days.  We travel to Disney this weekend, so I called the VIPassholders line and was transferred to the passholder help desk.  The gentleman was able to get a hold of the recovery team and they said I was actually on the callback list for today.  He asked if they could prioritize my callback and they called less than 5 minutes after we hung up.  They were able to apply the tickets we had for the upcoming trip towards our new platinum passes.

One thing to note - she did say that if we had used the tickets she would not have been able to apply their value to new AP's.  I had been wondering about this in case we never got a callback and tried guest services once we arrived at Disney.  If you need to go the guest services route, be sure to do it at DS, not after you enter a park.

Excited to be passholders again!!


----------



## magik

amdphenom said:


> My experience:
> 
> Called on 7th, told 4? weeks average
> Called back today (22nd) and missed the first call. Called back with about 30 minutes on hold with the helpdesk to schedule a new call. Got the new call within an hour.
> 
> Was asked which pass I wanted so it was probably a choice but I kept the one I had before.
> 
> Back in the Passholder family.



This was my experience as well, same initial call date and same call back date. Initial call June 7, got my call back on June 22 (mid-morning). I couldn’t take the call, so they left a message. I called back later on the 22nd, about 3 pm, and after a few minutes of navigating through the automated questions and getting through the phone menu, I was only on hold for a couple minutes before speaking with someone who helped me get a new AP voucher.


----------



## onelove8187

I got my call back yesterday after about 2.5 weeks. I am eligible as I expected; however, they are unable to apply the value of third party tickets to the cost of an AP over the phone... I was assured that they would be able to do it in person at guest services but tend to rely more on data points than individual customer service representatives. She noted that I planned on visiting Magic Kingdom my first day and suggested that I go into the park and upgrade to APs at inside the park, which directly contradicts the advice given above... I am uncertain what to do, I have 4 7-day tickets so if they dont let me apply the value then APS probably are not going to happen. Has anyone had similar experience? Has any one applied the value of tickets purchased through a third party towards the AP? Either over the phone or at a guest services location? I am staying GF first day so it would be highly preferable to do the upgrade at MK vs going to disney springs.


----------



## DizKids2

The tickets I was able to apply this morning were 3rd party tickets, but I had them linked to my MDE already.  Are yours linked?

ETA: We were getting platinum passes, out of state.  Not sure if that makes a difference here?


----------



## onelove8187

DizKids2 said:


> The tickets I was able to apply this morning were 3rd party tickets, but I had them linked to my MDE already.  Are yours linked?
> 
> ETA: We were getting platinum passes, out of state.  Not sure if that makes a difference here?


Mine are linked and I am trying to get out of state platinum passes just as you. I did add a day previously before I knew I wanted APs back. Did you do this over the phone?


----------



## DizKids2

I did my recovery passes over the phone.  I had also added a day to our 3rd party tickets.  Might be worth calling back and maybe getting someone else on the line?

it is frustrating that they don’t have a consistent policy, unless there is something different between the 3rd parties we used.


----------



## onelove8187

DizKids2 said:


> I did my recovery passes over the phone.  I had also added a day to our 3rd party tickets.  Might be worth calling back and maybe getting someone else on the line?
> 
> it is frustrating that they don’t have a consistent policy, unless there is something different between the 3rd parties we used.


dang. that is frustrating... not sure how i can get back a hold of them but i will try calling the number they called from...


----------



## CarolynFH

onelove8187 said:


> She noted that I planned on visiting Magic Kingdom my first day and suggested that I go into the park and upgrade to APs at inside the park,


There’s a GR office outside MK (and all the parks) as well, so you could probably upgrade there before you actually enter the park. It’s on the far right of the entrance plaza, inside security but outside the touch points. If you can get to the GR office at DS or at outside any park the day before, you could probably do it there.


----------



## onelove8187

CarolynFH said:


> There’s a GR office outside MK (and all the parks) as well, so you could probably upgrade there before you actually enter the park. It’s on the far right of the entrance plaza, inside security but outside the touch points. If you can get to the GR office at DS or at outside any park the day before, you could probably do it there.


I plan on just going to the GR outside of MK since we will be at GF on arrival day and plan on going to MK. None of it is a big deal if it is seamless and works I just dont trust it will work until AP cards are in hand lol. I never would have risked going into MK first but thought it interesting that the customer service rep recommended I do that... debating on trying to call back and talk to someone else.


----------



## CarolynFH

onelove8187 said:


> debating on trying to call back and talk to someone else.


Yeah, very often you’ll get different information that way - an ongoing Disney issue.


----------



## onelove8187

CarolynFH said:


> Yeah, very often you’ll get different information that way - an ongoing Disney issue.


To be fair that isn't an issue exclusive to Disney.


----------



## tookydo

It's been a long time since I've posted since I haven't traveled to Disney since January 2020.  My pass expired in August 2020 and I received a refund for the lost days.  I have not been to Disney since.  I called on June 15th to start the recovery process, so 12 days ago.  They called me today.  I'm back in the passholder family.  I have a trip scheduled this week to see the return of Happily Ever After and they applied my 4 day hoppers to the platinum pass.  Made my day for sure.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

My sister wants to get a recovery AP, we are going to be at BWI next Weekend for a non-park trip.  has anyone had luck getting a recovery AP from guest services?  i was thinking we could get it done at Disney springs.  Or do you have to call?

edit- got my answer after going back a page, looks like guest services works, we will give it a try!


----------



## onelove8187

onelove8187 said:


> dang. that is frustrating... not sure how i can get back a hold of them but i will try calling the number they called from...


Just an update to my situation. Took some time on hold yesterday... especially since one of my callbacks didnt ring, just went straight to voicemail LOL, but I was able to use the 3rd party tickets to upgrade. I believe that the person I spoke with before probably could not... but that ticket services can. I have encountered similar issues before when just adding a day to a third party ticket over the phone. So ticket services *can *sell the recovery pass, as long as they have permission as I imagine it is just noted in the account. Super excited and glad that I dont have to feel sad at the end of our July trip, the option for a random weekend some time really gives me something to lean on lol.


----------



## Noreen411

Hi.  Just wanted to come back with an update.  

Before I read about annual pass recovery possibilities, I bought 10 day park hoppers for our upcoming trip.

I read about this possibility here so big thanks to all who have posted.

I initially called on June 16 to get put on the list for annual pass recovery.  I received a call back today June 28 and we are annual pass holders again.  The woman was super helpful and had all the information handy.  She applied the cost of our previously purchased 10 day hoppers towards the annual pass cost, we paid the balance, and we are all set now.

Noreen


----------



## bernina

I know to renew my gold DVC APs I need to go through member services. Will they let me pay with Disney gift cards?

edited to add. Just did a chat with member services and they confirmed I can use up to 2 forms of payment for each renewal and that includes Disney gift cards.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Okay, talked to guest services at the international gateway today about recovery pass for my sister.
they said since she canceled her pass and got a refund, she is not eligible for recovery.
Im not sure what the eligibility requirements were, and I’m wondering if we should just call or check at another GS and see if we get a different answer.  Has anyone that cancelled their pass gotten a recovery pass?


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, talked to guest services at the international gateway today about recovery pass for my sister.
> they said since she canceled her pass and got a refund, she is not eligible for recovery.
> Im not sure what the eligibility requirements were, and I’m wondering if we should just call or check at another GS and see if we get a different answer.  Has anyone that cancelled their pass gotten a recovery pass?


Yes.....my AP (out of state) was only live for about 2 weeks before the shutdown. I asked for a refund over the summer of 2020 and got it. I then asked for a recovery AP this past May. I got it within a few weeks of asking.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Yes.....my AP (out of state) was only live for about 2 weeks before the shutdown. I asked for a refund over the summer of 2020 and got it. I then asked for a recovery AP this past May. I got it within a few weeks of asking.


Okay thanks, we will try a different GS haha


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay thanks, we will try a different GS haha


I did my stuff by phone, btw


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, talked to guest services at the international gateway today about recovery pass for my sister.
> they said since she canceled her pass and got a refund, she is not eligible for recovery.
> Im not sure what the eligibility requirements were, and I’m wondering if we should just call or check at another GS and see if we get a different answer.  Has anyone that cancelled their pass gotten a recovery pass?


When I tried, the people I talked to said I could get my pass back if it expired, not if I cancelled it. I do think it’s always worth asking again just to see though.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay thanks, we will try a different GS haha


From what I've read, Disney Springs guest services seems to be a little more forgiving so I'd try there.


----------



## ljcrochet

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, talked to guest services at the international gateway today about recovery pass for my sister.
> they said since she canceled her pass and got a refund, she is not eligible for recovery.
> Im not sure what the eligibility requirements were, and I’m wondering if we should just call or check at another GS and see if we get a different answer.  Has anyone that cancelled their pass gotten a recovery pass?


We canceled our AP when the parks reopened.  We were able to purchase new recovery AP.


----------



## Lehuaann

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, talked to guest services at the international gateway today about recovery pass for my sister.
> *they said since she canceled her pass and got a refund, she is not eligible for recovery.*
> Im not sure what the eligibility requirements were, and I’m wondering if we should just call or check at another GS and see if we get a different answer.  Has anyone that cancelled their pass gotten a recovery pass?




Eligibility 

*“Disney World is, once again, selling new Annual Passes, but only to those who had previously cancelled their passes or had their passes expire after March 16, 2020.”*

Disney gave the option to cancel (or extend), then offered to recover. We received our recovery passes _before_ our refund.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ders-with-expired-or-cancelled-annual-passes/


----------



## mickeyfino

It seems like ages since we've done this but... we're among the ones who were able to recover our AP's and now have vouchers in MDE.

Could you all remind me about activation - Does the clock start ticking when we go to Guest Relations to get our AP cards, or does it start when we tap into the park? I'm trying to decide if we should go to Disney Springs Guest Relations the night before we head to the parks or if we should just wait until the next morning and do it at DHS. Thanks all!


----------



## focusondisney

mickeyfino said:


> It seems like ages since we've done this but... we're among the ones who were able to recover our AP's and now have vouchers in MDE.
> 
> Could you all remind me about activation - Does the clock start ticking when we go to Guest Relations to get our AP cards, or does it start when we tap into the park? I'm trying to decide if we should go to Disney Springs Guest Relations the night before we head to the parks or if we should just wait until the next morning and do it at DHS. Thanks all!



It starts when you activate the vouchers.  But unless you need that extra day next year, it’s probably better to do it at Springs or any GS the night before.  Then you won’t have to waste time when you’re doing a park.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

evilqueenmindy said:


> Okay, talked to guest services at the international gateway today about recovery pass for my sister.
> they said since she canceled her pass and got a refund, she is not eligible for recovery.
> Im not sure what the eligibility requirements were, and I’m wondering if we should just call or check at another GS and see if we get a different answer.  Has anyone that cancelled their pass gotten a recovery pass?


Update!  Just left GS at Disney springs, they were able to issue a recovery pass for my sister, she even upgraded to gold and got my nephews pass recovered.
So, if at first you don’t succeed, go to Disney springs haha

edit-
Big thanks to this thread, you guys really helped me get this resolved!


----------



## disneydentist

Finally got our refund for the time the park was shut down today.  They sent a check rather than refunding our credit card.


----------



## rangerxenos

I'm still waiting for a callback almost a month later, has anyone waited this long?  Trying to figure out if I should try calling again?


----------



## DizKids2

rangerxenos said:


> I'm still waiting for a callback almost a month later, has anyone waited this long?  Trying to figure out if I should try calling again?



Yes.  I finally called back on day 29, as our trip was 2 days away and I was nervous that the request never went through since many here were getting calls in the 2 week timeframe.  They actually said I had been on the list to call that day and had someone call me back almost immediately.


----------



## rangerxenos

Thank you, I'll wait until tomorrow, that would be 30 days since I called first.  My trip isn't until the end of the year, so I can wait.


----------



## Candice30

yay!  i have been paying cash for tickets since re-opening.  My AP expired during shut down and I took payout of what was left on it since it had been paid in full.  i just went for the 4th time since reopening and figured it was time i went to guest services to try and get new AP.  I called from resort but they said I'd have to start the application and it can take up to 30 days.  Because I needed it within this current trip to apply the ticket I bought, the CM suggested I visit an actual location to get it all done same day.  I had planned to do before my last day of trip for discounts and such but kept forgetting my gift card in the room I was using to pay for it.  Finally remembered on my Hollywood studios day and went to guest services there.  It was taking so long I thought at first the CM was doing something she wasn't supposed to and I wasn't eligible but she finally confirmed I could upgrade and kept apologizing it was taking so long.  A couple of managers later they figured it out and I got a new AP!  Yay!  And they asked me what I wanted to ride and gave me a fastpass for the inconvenience.


----------



## OnlyDisney

I thought I'd add our experience trying to get annual passes.  When everything shut down March 2020 we had Florida resident weekday passes.  We took the refund that was offered that summer.  

I called the passholder number June 20th about getting new passes. The cast member took my info saying I'd get a callback in about a month. I mentioned we wanted to upgrade our passes too. He said I might be able to purchase new passes or I might be put on a list to be some of the first get annual passes once they offer them again. 

Disney called me July 2nd (12 days).  We had the option of purchasing any level of pass.  I was debating getting a Gold pass for myself and Silver for the rest of my family.  (we might or might not use the pass in the summer, but we do have a June birthday in our family).  I was told they aren't letting passes be upgraded before renewal once they are purchased, but they didn't know what the policy would be next year.  Since there is a good chance I'd upgrade the silver passes to gold next year I just went ahead and got gold for the family.  We did have to pay full price instead of the renewal which makes sense.  

We'll start back at the parks later this month once our last family member is vaccinated!


----------



## Lilysmom

Good morning! I just stumbled upon this thread this morning and have a question regarding recovery. Is this something I can do in person at the park or a guest service location? I fall under the guidelines of pass holder recovery due to covid but we arrive at the resort on 7/24 so I can’t wait the 30 days for call back. I currently have 7 day park hoppers on my account but if possible I’d like to apply that to the cost of just a new AP. I’m just not certain if it can only be done over the phone. It looks like some posters had in person success so just wanted to see if that was a fluke


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Lilysmom said:


> Good morning! I just stumbled upon this thread this morning and have a question regarding recovery. Is this something I can do in person at the park or a guest service location? I fall under the guidelines of pass holder recovery due to covid but we arrive at the resort on 7/24 so I can’t wait the 30 days for call back. I currently have 7 day park hoppers on my account but if possible I’d like to apply that to the cost of just a new AP. I’m just not certain if it can only be done over the phone. It looks like some posters had in person success so just wanted to see if that was a fluke


Go to guest services at Disney springs.  They will do it.  We had a not good experience at Epcot GS.


----------



## Lilysmom

evilqueenmindy said:


> Go to guest services at Disney springs.  They will do it.  We had a not good experience at Epcot GS.



thank you! I’ll try there


----------



## benedib99

I called this past Friday for recovery annual passes for myself and my family.  Because the DVC system was down most of the day, they couldn't take care of it.  Called first things Saturday morning.  Got a call back within 30 minutes, and voila...done.  Applying DVC discount, $899 / person + tax for Platinum annual passes.  

Gave me a code for the purchase, applied it in MDE.  So, I paid now, but 1) passes will take effect on the first day of our December trip.  And, 2) that will be the annual renewal date.  This information is per the associate I spoke with.

Caveat, we did have Platinum annual passes before the COVID shutdown, so we qualified for recovery passes.


----------



## FrostyNaples

benedib99 said:


> I called this past Friday for recovery annual passes for myself and my family.  Because the DVC system was down most of the day, they couldn't take care of it.  Called first things Saturday morning.  Got a call back within 30 minutes, and voila...done.  Applying DVC discount, $899 / person + tax for Platinum annual passes.
> 
> Gave me a code for the purchase, applied it in MDE.  So, I paid now, but 1) passes will take effect on the first day of our December trip.  And, 2) that will be the annual renewal date.  This information is per the associate I spoke with.
> 
> Caveat, we did have Platinum annual passes before the COVID shutdown, so we qualified for recovery passes.



Wow, I had called on July 20th, and was told I'd get a call back within 30 days..... still waiting...    And now I hear they aren't even doing this recovery anymore since they've announced the return of AP's in the near future?  Ugh, wonder if i'll still get that call or not, I would rather lock in the FL Gold benefits now, with option to upgrade to whatever the new programs will be (or not stuck with a possible downgrade with what the new offers will be!)


----------



## Turksmom

FrostyNaples said:


> Wow, I had called on July 20th, and was told I'd get a call back within 30 days..... still waiting...    And now I hear they aren't even doing this recovery anymore since they've announced the return of AP's in the near future?  Ugh, wonder if i'll still get that call or not, I would rather lock in the FL Gold benefits now, with option to upgrade to whatever the new programs will be (or not stuck with a possible downgrade with what the new offers will be!)


I called on the 24th and got the same answer. I'm out of state and had Platinum, so I'm not as worried about a downgrade as I am the price increase that I'm expecting


----------



## Airb330

This didn’t go so well today. Talked to a nice CM who took all of my information and said someone from recovery (even gave me a name of the cast member) would call in 30-60 minutes. As I was hanging up with her, another 407 number calls. Surely recocery couldn’t be that quickly? Well, correct because that CM on the line acted like I was crazy and had no idea what recovery meant. They kept saying this is the fist time they’ve called and wanted to solve my IT issue. I ended up hanging up…


----------



## DisDadDVC

Just called and was told the program ended Wednesday. No exceptions. I'm crushed, I have a trip planned for Aug.


----------



## gharter

Guess I feel lucky.  I called DVC Guest Services July 14th, talked to someone there and got our Gold Passes renewed right away, even though that was 3 months early.


DisDadDVC said:


> Just called and was told the program ended Wednesday. No exceptions. I'm crushed, I have a trip planned for Aug.


Read a similar post on a DVC Facebook group where they were told they couldn't renew until the new APs were available.


----------



## CarolynFH

DisDadDVC said:


> Just called and was told the program ended Wednesday. No exceptions. I'm crushed, I have a trip planned for Aug.





gharter said:


> Guess I feel lucky.  I called DVC Guest Services July 14th, talked to someone there and got our Gold Passes renewed right away, even though that was 3 months early.
> 
> Read a similar post on a DVC Facebook group where they were told they couldn't renew until the new APs were available.


Hopefully that means new APs will be available SOON - really!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

CarolynFH said:


> Hopefully that means new APs will be available SOON - really!


Or switching the systems over


----------



## Airb330

DisDadDVC said:


> Just called and was told the program ended Wednesday. No exceptions. I'm crushed, I have a trip planned for Aug.



As you can see from my post on Wednesday I had some issues. I called Thursday and had to explain everything again to the AP person, but was connected with DVC recovery pass really quickly (90 seconds). They processed the voucher on Thursday. Maybe they did this because I called on Wednesday too but didn’t get the recovery callback. Unsure. I’d try again? Sorry to hear of your issues.


----------



## FrostyNaples

FrostyNaples said:


> Wow, I had called on July 20th, and was told I'd get a call back within 30 days..... still waiting...    And now I hear they aren't even doing this recovery anymore since they've announced the return of AP's in the near future?  Ugh, wonder if i'll still get that call or not, I would rather lock in the FL Gold benefits now, with option to upgrade to whatever the new programs will be (or not stuck with a possible downgrade with what the new offers will be!)



After my 30 day callback time frame came and went, just called AP hotline this morning and was told i'm just going to have to wait until Disney actually releases the new passes for Disney World.  Thanks for putting me on the "list" Disney.  Seeing as that list must have been quite long, you "Disney" could have sent a prerecorded message stating recovery was over, and that we'd have to wait for the public release of the new AP structure like everyone else.  Way to make your day magical


----------



## Airb330

FrostyNaples said:


> Way to make your day magical



Not a lot about Disney tickets has been magical in the past 2 years.

1. MYW tickets extended from March ‘20 to a somewhat arbitrary 9/26/21; this should’ve been converted to non-expiring tickets. now everyone needs to call to get working tickets.

2. The unnecessarily cumbersome “recovery” process.

3. Probably raising ticket prices _plus_ G+ pricing.


----------



## FrostyNaples

Airb330 said:


> Not a lot about Disney tickets has been magical in the past 2 years.
> 
> 1. MYW tickets extended from March ‘20 to a somewhat arbitrary 9/26/21; this should’ve been converted to non-expiring tickets. now everyone needs to call to get working tickets.
> 
> 2. The unnecessarily cumbersome “recovery” process.
> 
> 3. Probably raising ticket prices _plus_ G+ pricing.



My only gripe was being placed on a call back list that wasn't ever going to happen.  Would have been just as courteous to get a robot callback stating the recovery program had ended.


----------



## VandyZ

We are holding out hope that we can "renew" our 2020 cancelled passes to save a little over the full purchase price. We already have our multi-day tickets bought, and will trade those in towards the upgrade. Our trip is in mid-October. I am also hoping there is some restitution for our Tables In Wonderland membership that was not offered a refund. Anyone else had TiW exchanged/renewed? I know they don't offer it at all right now, but heard they were still honoring it.


----------



## Airb330

FrostyNaples said:


> My only gripe was being placed on a call back list that wasn't ever going to happen.  Would have been just as courteous to get a robot callback stating the recovery program had ended.


I totally get it. My callback on day 1 was suppsoed to be 30-40 minutes and I never got it; though I got a strange call from Disney IT. Next day, I called back and got the callback in 90 seconds. I am unsure why my callback timeframes were so short and others were being told 30 days...when the program was winding down. Very odd.


----------



## DoughR

I attempted to upgrade my 9-day park hopper at guest services in Magic Kingdom yesterday to a recovery AP and was denied.  The Cast Member said they were holding on recovery AP sales since the announcement that they were coming back.


----------



## VandyZ

DoughR said:


> I attempted to upgrade my 9-day park hopper at guest services in Magic Kingdom yesterday to a recovery AP and was denied.  The Cast Member said they were holding on recovery AP sales since the announcement that they were coming back.



Yeah, this is what I am expecting as well but I am still going to try. I have always had the best luck with guest services at their building in Disney Springs. If you are still there, you may want to try again since you can upgrade at anytime during your valid 9-day window.  I would also mention you have heard renewals were allowed previously....again I wont be there until after they are selling them again so I doubt my "renewal" persuasion will work, but for you since they don't sell them currently and they have offered it to others, they should do something for you to allow you to use your 9-day pass towards a pass. Just unfortunate timing for you and their recent announcement.


----------



## CarolynFH

VandyZ said:


> I am also hoping there is some restitution for our Tables In Wonderland membership that was not offered a refund. Anyone else had TiW exchanged/renewed? I know they don't offer it at all right now, but heard they were still honoring it.


All TIW memberships were given a 4-month extension, e.g. ours was to expire the end of February 2021 and was extended to the end of June. I haven’t heard of any refunds for unused memberships, sorry. You might ask at GR next time you’re there.


----------



## ljcrochet

VandyZ said:


> We are holding out hope that we can "renew" our 2020 cancelled passes to save a little over the full purchase price


Recovery ap was at the full new price not the renewal rate.


----------



## Jothmas

I got the recovery AP on 7/30, with a one hour callback. What I liked about getting a new AP in the deal (at the new AP price) is that since it’s not activated, my year won’t start until I first use it at the 50th anniversary. I’m so glad I did this instead of renewing last year. I haven’t been to WDW since my pass expired, so it would have been a total waste.


----------



## DoughR

VandyZ said:


> Yeah, this is what I am expecting as well but I am still going to try. I have always had the best luck with guest services at their building in Disney Springs. If you are still there, you may want to try again since you can upgrade at anytime during your valid 9-day window.  I would also mention you have heard renewals were allowed previously....again I wont be there until after they are selling them again so I doubt my "renewal" persuasion will work, but for you since they don't sell them currently and they have offered it to others, they should do something for you to allow you to use your 9-day pass towards a pass. Just unfortunate timing for you and their recent announcement.


Yeah we like the one at Disney Springs too. Unfortunately I tried to upgrade on my last day and was on the fence about it anyway. My girlfriend’s family wanted to go to WDW in April so that was the driving factor, but in this case I’ll just look at it as a new anniversary date. All of the future park changes with Genie+ and whatnot just makes it easier to wait and see.


----------



## VandyZ

ljcrochet said:


> Recovery ap was at the full new price not the renewal rate.



Good to know. When I called the AP line a few months ago the CM suggested that my recovery options were to pay for renewal and have it start that day or wait until my trip and try again. This was before any announcement was made on future of AP. Either way, looks like I still made the right decision on waiting.


----------



## FrostyNaples

Ya'll got lucky with your recovery AP's - Now I have this to look forward to:


----------



## Turksmom

FrostyNaples said:


> Ya'll got lucky with your recovery AP's - Now I have this to look forward to:


Yeah, I was in return call purgatory too. As out of state, at least the price increase wasn't too dramatic and now I get an "Incredi-pass"


----------



## rthib

Hopefully this is correct thread. Purchased Sam’s Club AP vouchers in 2019 for 2020 trip before the world went crazy, Just sat on them waiting for things to go back to normal and frankly forgot about them.
Remembered I still have them. So what is the process now? I assume that I get value towards the new AP?
Figured someone else had done it before I do the try and see what random answer I get when I call.
Thanks,


----------



## CarolynFH

rthib said:


> Hopefully this is correct thread. Purchased Sam’s Club AP vouchers in 2019 for 2020 trip before the world went crazy, Just sat on them waiting for things to go back to normal and frankly forgot about them.
> Remembered I still have them. So what is the process now? I assume that I get value towards the new AP?
> Figured someone else had done it before I do the try and see what random answer I get when I call.
> Thanks,


After Disney implemented the new AP system (Sorcerer, Incredi-Pass and others), it seems that people who redeemed previously purchased vouchers were given the equivalent level and inclusions as the pass they had purchased. For example, people with DVC Gold AP vouchers were given Sorcerer APs with PhotoPass Downloads, which was roughly equivalent to what they had paid for with the exception of blockout dates (and at least some people for whom the different blockout dates were a problem received resolution). They were not charged the difference between the old and new APs. 

So, depending on what APs your vouchers were for, you should expect to receive a comparable AP.


----------



## elaine amj

Oh thank you! I have old Sam’s Club AP vouchers too and am still hanging to them for a while longer.


----------



## elaine amj

CarolynFH said:


> After Disney implemented the new AP system (Sorcerer, Incredi-Pass and others), it seems that people who redeemed previously purchased vouchers were given the equivalent level and inclusions as the pass they had purchased. For example, people with DVC Gold AP vouchers were given Sorcerer APs with PhotoPass Downloads, which was roughly equivalent to what they had paid for with the exception of blockout dates (and at least some people for whom the different blockout dates were a problem received resolution). They were not charged the difference between the old and new APs.
> 
> So, depending on what APs your vouchers were for, you should expect to receive a comparable AP.


I just logged in to check out my AP voucher. When I took a look at my tickets, it says Platinum Pass Exchange, then there is a link to “show available dates”

This takes me to a screen listing all the old AP options - Plat Plus, Platinum, Gold, Silver, Theme Park Select, Weekday Select and Epcot After 4.

In this page I see a calendar that shows “requires reservations” or “blocked out”. 

Way more detail than I expected for old annual pass vouchers


----------



## rthib

Part two - Adult Daughter also Purchased Sam’s Club AP vouchers in 2019 for 2020 trip before the world went crazy.
She was scheduled to take a job in Florida but again World changed an now she does not live in Florida.
Anyone know how they handle a Florida Resident Platinum Pass Voucher if you are no longer a Florida Resident?


----------



## Brett Wyman

rthib said:


> Part two - Adult Daughter also Purchased Sam’s Club AP vouchers in 2019 for 2020 trip before the world went crazy.
> She was scheduled to take a job in Florida but again World changed an now she does not live in Florida.
> Anyone know how they handle a Florida Resident Platinum Pass Voucher if you are no longer a Florida Resident?



They'd just take whatever the current equivalent value is and apply it to a new purchase(if they were selling them of course).


----------



## Eastern

We still have Sam's vouchers. The last time we activated one was a few months ago. It was linked to MDE so just went to GS at the park and activated it. Very easy. Came with photopass as well.


----------



## Disneykingofkings

Eastern said:


> We still have Sam's vouchers. The last time we activated one was a few months ago. It was linked to MDE so just went to GS at the park and activated it. Very easy. Came with photopass as well.


bought 2 pairs of APs for DW and me in '19 at Sams; due to covid didn't go for 2 years and cancelled 5 trips; went in march and activated first pair; all went well and as you said photopass included too; hopefully activating next pair goes as smoothly;


----------



## cakebaker

Eastern said:


> We still have Sam's vouchers. The last time we activated one was a few months ago. It was linked to MDE so just went to GS at the park and activated it. Very easy. Came with photopass as well.


 Same. I bought an extra AP right before the big price jump, planned on using it for our trip that was to have started the day WDW closed. I just activated it in July with no problems.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Eastern said:


> We still have Sam's vouchers. The last time we activated one was a few months ago. It was linked to MDE so just went to GS at the park and activated it. Very easy. Came with photopass as well.





Disneykingofkings said:


> bought 2 pairs of APs for DW and me in '19 at Sams; due to covid didn't go for 2 years and cancelled 5 trips; went in march and activated first pair; all went well and as you said photopass included too; hopefully activating next pair goes as smoothly;





cakebaker said:


> Same. I bought an extra AP right before the big price jump, planned on using it for our trip that was to have started the day WDW closed. I just activated it in July with no problems.



These situations are different from this...



rthib said:


> Part two - Adult Daughter also Purchased Sam’s Club AP vouchers in 2019 for 2020 trip before the world went crazy.
> She was scheduled to take a job in Florida but again World changed an now she does not live in Florida.
> Anyone know how they handle a Florida Resident Platinum Pass Voucher if you are no longer a Florida Resident?




rthib's daughter bought *Florida resident* AP's from Sam's, but will not be a Florida resident when she goes to WDW to activate. She will have to pay the difference between FL resident AP's and non-resident AP's at GS to activate the passes.


----------



## Eastern

DisBuckMan said:


> These situations are different from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rthib's daughter bought *Florida resident* AP's from Sam's, but will not be a Florida resident when she goes to WDW to activate. She will have to pay the difference between FL resident AP's and non-resident AP's at GS to activate the passes.


I didn't quote her post, just commenting on the vouchers in general. I think it's common sense that they would credit her FL AP towards purchse of an out of state AP since she moved.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Eastern said:


> I didn't quote her post, just commenting on the vouchers in general. I think it's common sense that they would credit her FL AP towards purchse of an out of state AP since she moved.


She asked the question, so it's apparently not as common sense as you think it is.

I quoted yours and the other posts to make the point that the situations were not the same. Apologies if you were offended.


----------



## Lehuaann

rthib said:


> Part two - Adult Daughter also Purchased Sam’s Club AP vouchers in 2019 for 2020 trip before the world went crazy.
> She was scheduled to take a job in Florida but again World changed an now she does not live in Florida.
> Anyone know how they handle a Florida Resident Platinum Pass Voucher if you are no longer a Florida Resident?


This situation is similar to DVC AP when white card members purchased and tried to activate discounted vouchers meant only for blue card members.

In those cases, their passes were refunded and they were required to pay full price.


----------



## rthib

cakebaker said:


> Same. I bought an extra AP right before the big price jump, planned on using it for our trip that was to have started the day WDW closed. I just activated it in July with no problems.



Are you saying you were able to activate AP from Sam's voucher just by adding to Disney App even though they are not selling APs right now?


----------



## Disneykingofkings

rthib said:


> Are you saying you were able to activate AP from Sam's voucher just by adding to Disney App even though they are not selling APs right now?


that is what we did this past march; took a little longer but got photopass  included too;


----------



## Deadp00l

Disneykingofkings said:


> that is what we did this past march; took a little longer but got photopass  included too;


Did it take a little longer because they had to convert your old precious-metal pass to the "current" pass?


----------



## MarBee

Deadp00l said:


> Did it take a little longer because they had to convert your old precious-metal pass to the "current" pass?


What is the current pass?


----------



## Deadp00l

MarBee said:


> What is the current pass?



Pixie, Pirate, Sorcerer, and Incredi-pass vs the old AP vouchers (Silver, Gold, Platinum, & Platinum Plus pass).


----------



## MarBee

Deadp00l said:


> Pixie, Pirate, Sorcerer, and Incredi-pass vs the old AP vouchers (Silver, Gold, Platinum, & Platinum Plus pass).


Just to be clear (I’ve been out of the loop for a while now), these are not available to purchase, correct?  They can only be renewed?


----------



## Disneykingofkings

Deadp00l said:


> Did it take a little longer because they had to convert your old precious-metal pass to the "current" pass?


didn't have the green metal voucher pass; only had the paeper order printout with a bunch of letters and numbers that came in email upon the original order that i kept safe in my 'disney drawer' in DW's kitchen; i had previously linked the passes to my MDE and they sat there for a couple of years inactive but visible; the problem when activating at guest services was just a longer process due to the age of the purchase; still doing 2 trips on these first two ; the fun will begin in late 2023 when we have to activate the second pair since they will be over 4 years old;


----------



## Deadp00l

MarBee said:


> Just to be clear (I’ve been out of the loop for a while now), these are not available to purchase, correct?  They can only be renewed?



I believe that is correct.


----------



## ScubaCat

MarBee said:


> Just to be clear (I’ve been out of the loop for a while now), these are not available to purchase, correct?  They can only be renewed?


you can only buy the pixie pass new, currently. the rest are only available via renewal


----------

